# ask the below user a question!



## 50m4ra (Dec 5, 2017)

Like a ask me thread but general!

Do you own a switch


----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

yup

what is your favourite video game


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 5, 2017)

ACNL!!

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 5, 2017)

dogs are our loyal companions, they're so cute!
(Damn you Callie...) ​
Callie or Marie?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 5, 2017)

Marie!

What’s your favorite dessert?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

Poop I'm already gettin ninjad xDD

I don't really have a favorite dessert 


What do you think of Waloogi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 5, 2017)

I think “waloogi” is a pretty funny guy :3

What do you think of the color pink?


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 5, 2017)

It's overrepresented.

Do you eat cookies in bed?


----------



## moonford (Dec 5, 2017)

Always

Are you a skinny legend?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

No but I know who is 


Do you love the N64?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 5, 2017)

yeah, it's what i grew up with 

what's ur fave flower?


----------



## Flare (Dec 5, 2017)

Favorite Flower is Carnation.

What time is it where you live?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 5, 2017)

5:46

Whats your favorite season and why


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

Spring cause it's all nice and lively and not dead as frick

Do you like tie-dye?


----------



## moonford (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes!

Which astrological sign are you?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 5, 2017)

Leo!

If you could be in any game what would you pick and why?


----------



## moonford (Dec 5, 2017)

Animal Crossing of course, very peaceful.

Cold or Warm weather?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 5, 2017)

warm weather


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

There is no question, so I have no answer 

Do you like old cars?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

i think they're neat but not worth the money to upkeep unless you have the funds to do so

whats your favorite console/handheld?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 5, 2017)

Nintendo 3ds since it's the only one I've owned besides the Wii lol

Favorite show atm? (stranger things is not a choice lol)


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

probably ok ko

favorite food?


----------



## moonford (Dec 6, 2017)

Satay Sauce

Favourite fruit?


----------



## Rosey (Dec 7, 2017)

Mango

Favorite anime intro? (unless you don't watch anime then just tv show)


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2017)

i dont really watch tv.

do you like sushi


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

it's one of my favorite foods so yes

favorite game series?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

SUPER MARIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Would you trade hats with Wario?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2017)

not really i'm not into gamer nerd clothes stuff.

favourite manga series?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 9, 2017)

Sailor Moon! 

Favorite type of donut?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

Glazed 

Are rainbows legit?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes, rainbows are. 

What’s your favorite holiday?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2017)

Easter and Memorial Day

Mayro or Luggy?

I think I've asked this before but I must be sure


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2017)

Luggy!

What's your favorite color?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

Pink! *-*

If you had to get rid of a villager in your town who would you get rid of?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 11, 2017)

probably truffles. i only added him to get rid of another villager

what's your favorite food?


----------



## moonford (Dec 11, 2017)

Satay Sauce.

Do you like Watermelon?


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 11, 2017)

You mean Water-mel-lone? yes

Whose your favorite user on TBT?


----------



## moonford (Dec 11, 2017)

None, you all suck. (I don't know)

Do you suck lemons?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2017)

THAT WAS ONE TIME

what was the last kind of sandwich you ate?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

i think it was chicken

Do you like cats?You better say yes or I'll--


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2017)

see username.

are aliens real?


----------



## moonford (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes, not in the form of E.T or the Alien from Alien or anything like that/

Do you like avocado?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2017)

i enjoy guacamole from time to time

what's your preferred salad dressing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

I don't really eat salad but I like olive oil and vinegar


What's your favorite Super Mario power-up?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2017)

i like the feather from super mario world

how do you like your eggs?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Over easy. I'm really picky so if they're made any other way I won't eat them 

What's your favorite christmas song?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2017)

probably this one

what's more anxiety inducing; phone calls or small talk with a stranger?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

Smalltalk with a stranger, without a doubt


What better?
GB GBC GBA DS or 3DS?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)

my 3ds is my treasure

what are your favourite music genre(s)?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

Funk or Rock probably.

Cappy or F.L.U.D.D.?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

MAH BOI KEVIN xDDD

Oh wait no I guess he's called cappy lmao


What's your favorite day of the week?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

Tuesday, cuz its my best day at school

If you saw me in person would you give a high five?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah, I think I would!

If you saw a ghost, a real actual ghost, would you run away or try to befriend it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

If he's as cute as the ghosts in the cartoons Id try to befriend him!

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

10 on weekdays, 12 on weekends.

If all the game controllers in your room came to life and started attacking you, which one would you be the most afraid of?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2017)

probably the wiimote and nunchuck since those are basically weapons already

what color are your eyes?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

Blue :3

If the moon from Majora's Mask is actually about to hit Earth in 3 days, how would you stop it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

I'd make friends with it :3

Do you own an N64?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

I want one REALLY bad, but nah. Some day though!

Speaking of N64, if the N64 and the GameCube got into a fight, who would win?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Well the N64 obviously! 

Do you sleep with a fan on?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

I don't even have a fan X3

What do you think of Talking Heads: Once in a Lifetime?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

That's one funkadelic song... but then again the Talking Heads never really made any sense to me xDDD

What do you think of the 1980's in general?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

To be honest.... I don't really like it. I don't know why, it just doesn't seem like a fun time to me.

Did you ever watch Coraline?


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 11, 2017)

Ive_ heard_ of it lol

Opinion on starwars battlefront 2? ( 2017 )


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

Loooooooooooooooooot booooooooooooooooooooooxes. The first one was bad, and this one isn't much better.

Thoughts on Mario Kart: Super Circuit?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

MK: SC is my least mario kart series. 

prediction to what you get on Christmas?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I'm either going to get a splatoon or animal crossing calendar because a calendar-shaped package from a gaming shop arrived here a couple days ago 

What do you like most about Christmas? ^^


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

Waking up at like 06:30, and watching videos about what i'm gonna get for Christmas until like 09:00, then FINALLY getting to go downstairs! My mum puts a mop across the stairs like a big barrier X3


Opinions on The Beatles?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

THEYRE MY LIFEEE OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG <3 <3 <3

Are you glued to your smartphone?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

Eh, not really.

What do you think about sticking gum underneath chairs and desks?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

buncha trash i tell ya what

Are you a flower child?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

No.

Are you a fan of Queen?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Eh... I don't know many of their songs.

Are you a generally positive person?


----------



## mitfy (Dec 11, 2017)

i try to be!

do you like the cold weather?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes! I love it <3

Do you like Sushi?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes I do! Avocado rolls and inari and the best. 

Do you like Pokemon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Omg yesssss especially my bebe Arcanine ;w;

On the topic, what's your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 11, 2017)

Gardevoir, especially shiny mega Gardevoir!
*I have a plushie, pin, figure, and TCG Cards of her!*

What?s your favorite type in Pokemon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Grass, Psychic, and Electric are generally my go-to's.

Have you ever played a Super Nintendo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 11, 2017)

uhhhh I've played the snes classic if that counts


Favorite Nintendo console?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 11, 2017)

GameCube c: 

What would you do with a million dollars?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

I'd buy every Super Mario game that includes Wario and Waluigi xDD

Do you like your room light or dark? (Doesn't matter the time of day)


----------



## Allure (Dec 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2017)

Animation!

Lollipops or hard candies


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

Hard candies :3

How often do you procrastinate?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

All the time lmao
It's not just an action, it's an art form

Why is physics so fantastic?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 11, 2017)

I don’t know  I don’t even know how to reply lol

Have you played an Atari 2600


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Well heck yea, I have one! Breakout is pretty great 

Who's your favorite Mario Party character?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hmmm... Usually Yoshi or Luigi, which is ironic, since I love the color red but my favorite Nintendo characters are green lololol

Anyways, have you watched Gordon Ramsay?
And do you like cooking? (I seriously wish I could start learn cooking now...)​


----------



## hallatt (Dec 12, 2017)

Answer:
Yes I have watched him. As a Brit, it is unavoidable! I love to cook and I enjoy his TV shows (he has so many!)

Question:
Other than AC what other games do you play on your DS?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 12, 2017)

Super Mario 64 DS, Spirit Tracks, Pokemon, WarioWare, Mario Kart, Sonic Rush, and many more!

If all your games got held captive by a black hole, and he would only let you keep one, which would it be? Also he just killed New Leaf. He hates New Leaf.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

I could never give up SM64 

Do you like to go shopping?


----------



## Aderyn (Dec 12, 2017)

Only on my own, can't stand waiting around for other people while they shop.

What would you not do for ?1,000,000,000?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

that's a lot lol but yeah def not having dinner with trump or move somewhere with lots of pro-lifers :i and obvious things as raping people etc. 

least fave music?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

pretty much all rap/indie music

Do you like Metallica?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 12, 2017)

Not really

Are you taller than all of your friends, and conversations are kinda awkward sometimes, cause you have to look down at them cause they're really short?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2017)

No it's pretty much the exact opposite for me :,)

Do you have a date/fiance/spouse?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2017)

nah we're more like fwb now

have your ever played mario kart: super circuit?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 12, 2017)

no but i played the original on the wii...

favorite breed of bunnies?


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 13, 2017)

Whatever your avatars is lol

What is your town called?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 13, 2017)

I have three c: They are named Cocona, Twilight, and Midnight n.n (though midnight is technically my husbands lol)

Do you buy christmas gifts?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 13, 2017)

my mom does lol

whats your favorite candy or cookie?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 13, 2017)

I LOVE baby ruth chocolates <3 So delicious! 

What are you doing on christmas other than opening gifts?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 13, 2017)

visiting family!

do you have a prized possession and if so, what is it?


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 21, 2017)

My 3ds.

How do I resize my image so I don't need to put a spoiler on the inclosed image of a porg.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My 3ds.

How do I resize my image so I don't need to put a spoiler on the inclosed image of a porg.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2017)

http://resizeimage.net/

there u go fam


what is your worst christmas you can remember?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 21, 2017)

Two years ago  e.e Husband and I were on very bad terms and on the brink of breaking up (we were only dating at the time). Glad we overcame it though c:

What’s your favorite thing about the holidays


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2017)

Unwrapping presents or watching others unwrap presents :3

Do you like pears?


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes I love them and all porgs do too.
Unwrapping parts is fun  


Cring-y-est thing youve seen all week? ( Last 7 days )


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Hmm, maybe watching a clip of Jesse Wellens (youtuber) host at the EA Need for Speed presentation again. Honestly I wouldn't have done any better though lol

What are you allergic to (if any)?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

most nuts, and peanuts.

worst kind of music according to you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry if I offend anyone, but either country or a lot (not all) of today's mainstream hip hop (lyrics). Love all.

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

documentary, if it's well made.

do you read any magazines?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

I used to way back in middle school, Game Informer. Can't remember any others, then or now lol

Favorite hobby outside of gaming?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

I play piano for a living~
But I guess at that point it might be considered a profession.

How long did you sleep the night before?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

4-5 hours? Never went back to sleep because of the caffeine in my meds lol

Any favorite games outside of AC?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

Most Mario Kart ones except for 8/8D lol... Uh, older Pok?mon too I guess.

what did you have for lunch/dinner today?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Most Mario Kart ones except for 8/8D lol... Uh, older Pok?mon too I guess.
> 
> what did you have for lunch/dinner today?



Mmm, I had a gas station hot dog (better than it sounds) with sweet potato chips.

Favorite color?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

don't really have any faves but red is always nice ^^

fave AC villager?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

My bebe Leopold =w=

Do you enjoy playing Super Smash Bros?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Gah, hard to pick just one, so I'll name a few:
Peanut, Rodeo, Flurry, Kabuki, Lolly, among others!

Food you've yet to try, but really want to?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> My bebe Leopold =w=
> 
> Do you enjoy playing Super Smash Bros?



Oh woops! Ninja'd lol
And I love that game! I haven't played too much of the recent entries, but grew up with Melee

Same question~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)

malasada? idk

do you have an mp3 player?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> malasada? idk
> 
> do you have an mp3 player?



Technically, but haven't used it for at least a year. I just use my phone now.

Does your 3ds have any kind of theme? What color?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

I have the SMO theme on my 3DS!! There really needs to be a Wa and Wal theme though.

Do you like cats?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 22, 2017)

It?s the hyrule limited edition c: and then my other one is the old small red one XD 
Oops...

Yes I love cats!  currently cuddling my own!


Do you like tacos?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Omg awesome! And absolutely love them, especially with jalepe?os <3

Any bad habits?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol ninjas


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 22, 2017)

I tend to stay awake from 2am to 4am e.e Then I’m cranky in the morning when I officially wake up due to lack of sleep.. ugh pregnancy and bladders don’t mix well..

Is there something about yourself you are proud of?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Bless your heart x.x

Something I'm proud of, I'd say me overcoming what I have to get where I am today. Which is only a start, but I'm still growing as a person. Also, enough stubbornness to stick with what I believe in, especially what I want to do professionally.

Same question c:


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 22, 2017)

Same question as in _Something you're proud of?_ 

I completed the alola pokedex in moon :3 

How many town Resets?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Big feat indeed, props x

Main town: 0
Other town (soft copy): maybe 2-3?

Most unfortunate place a villager has parked in your town?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2017)

in my fountain area.

on a scale of 1-10 how would you rate your booty?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

8 maybe lol idk

How would you rate your social skills?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2017)

-30/10

Do you pledge your heart to Waluigi?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

(same dude same lol)
Hmm depends, does he provide cookies and warmth?

My question, favorite time of year (AC or real life)


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 22, 2017)

Cold time because it's better then being hot.


Star _wars_ or _Trek_?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 22, 2017)

never watched either so no opinion.

have you ever read a whole novel in a day? (someone i knew did)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> never watched either so no opinion.
> 
> have you ever read a whole novel in a day? (someone i knew did)



I think? Maybe back in middle school when all I did was read. Maybe 2 days.

Favorite holiday meal?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2017)

turkey and dressing!

have you ever been sledding?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

Bcat said:


> turkey and dressing!
> 
> have you ever been sledding?



I wish! Never seen snow in my life ;;

Plans for Christmas?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

Going up to the northern part of the U.S. (upper Wisconsin) to visit some family for a week, then other than that not much

Favorite hour of the day?


----------



## Livvy (Dec 22, 2017)

9am. 

Last text message you sent?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 22, 2017)

"Ok, on our way"

Spring or fall?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Fall <3

Does your AC town have a theme? If so, what?


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 23, 2017)

No, unless you consider letting thing be is considered a natural 5heme.

QR code outfits, or in game clothing (Able sisters and Gracie)?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 23, 2017)

Really a mix of both depending on what I feel like

Favorite music genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2017)

political (leftist) folk :3

fave mario kart character (any game)?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

It's been a while since I've played (Double Dash & 7), but I'd say Toadette, Daisy, Isabelle (her scooter is so cute omg)

Last thing you've bought?


----------



## Diancie (Dec 23, 2017)

Ooh that's hard. I honestly don't remember. Uh..probably a clothing item?

What's one hobby/activity that you would take up as a career?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2017)

Currently an at-home artist, which was my favorite hobby growing up, so starting up my career from here c: 

Do you watch TV or Youtube more?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

YouTube. 

How often do you listen to the radio?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

YouTube. 

How often do you listen to the radio?


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 24, 2017)

Only when I’m in the car with my parents. Sad I know.

Which company do you own the most gaming systems for between Nintendo and Playstation?


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 24, 2017)

....umm ... Um?


Do you play a Moba?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

Nah, but been meaning to try one sometime*

Worst game you've ever played?


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 24, 2017)

Bound by Flame, borrowed from library, barly started story before stopping.

Not including hand held. Pc or console?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

Console, but nothing against PC. Just got into console first.

Sweet or sour candy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2017)

Sour candy is great

Are you in on the Star Wars v. Star Trek thing? 
cause I am xD


----------



## Bcat (Dec 24, 2017)

star trek is my fave fight me

which is cuter puppies or kittens?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

Kittens 

Favorite game console?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 24, 2017)

probably the ds.

do you have a white christmas?


----------



## MayorTian (Dec 24, 2017)

Bcat said:


> probably the ds.
> 
> do you have a white christmas?



The white Christmas festive tree? Nope

Roast chicken or roast beef?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2017)

Roast chicken, but both can be good lol

Winter or summer?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)

Summer.

Are you a good dancer?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2017)

My only flaw, Marie dances so much better than me ;-;

Favorite soft drink?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 24, 2017)

Dr. Pepper c:

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)

Christmas! 

Have you gone or are you going to go out of town for the holidays?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm at my grandmas house atm. It's always been a tradition for us to come here at Christmastime.

Do you like A Christmas Story?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 25, 2017)

Not sure I've seen it? Or vaguely remember it :'

Favorite YouTube channel (if any)?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2017)

I really like Supastarrio and UncommentatedPannen.
(The former makes a bunch of hilarious Mario Kart DS videos and always plays as mah boi Waluigi.
UncommentatedPannen makes a bunch of really cool technical videos about Super Mario 64. They're always fun to watch.)

Is it Summer or Winter where you are?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice! And it's winter where I am, around 30F. I can't feel my feet lol

Have you ever seen snow before?


----------



## Sosh (Dec 25, 2017)

No

Have you ever been skydiving?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 25, 2017)

nope but want to!

did you see starwars the last jedi?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 25, 2017)

Nope.

Do you like chicken nuggets?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 25, 2017)

if they are the good ones, yes

what is the best thing you got for christmas? ( this year)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

I didn't receive anything this year,
but I'm glad I'm at least surrounded by loved ones.

What is your ring size?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm not married (T-T)

Do you do art?


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2017)

Yep! When I have time + motivation which doesn't happen a lot. T__T'

any famous people you'd like to meet?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 26, 2017)

I'd love to meet Ellen Pompeo, she's the main character on Grey's Anatomy. I've been watching the show forever it's my favorite !! Also Demi Lovato and Selena Gomez were my idols as a teen so probably them as well LOL.

favorite fast food place?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2017)

Taco bell is lit

Do you like little kitters?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

LOVE THEM

Worst injury or physical pain you've experienced?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

prob my burn i got while making mac n cheese, it lasted for a week

what color are your slippers?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Not sure if I own any :c

Color of your 2/3DS?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

pink!

who is your favorite aristocat? 



Spoiler


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2017)

Always liked Berlioz, though I once named a cat O'Malley (made no sense cuz she was a girl and also not orange)

if you could have 1 supernatural ability what would it be


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Either Raven's (Teen Titans) powers, water bending, or ability to heal!

Your greatest/favorite memory?


----------



## Diancie (Dec 26, 2017)

That's so hard. I really like funny memories with my friends. One that sticks out was during rehearsals when my whole class sat in a circle and we played truth or dare. The teacher almost caught us, and it was hilarious.

What was the last dream you had which you remember?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

the dream that mixed glitter force and pokemon

do you like shiny or non shiny pokemon?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Both alike <3

Cartoon Network or Nickelodeon?
Any era, when you were a child


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

cartoon network 

whats your favorite acnl umbrella?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

Petal Parasol c:

Favorite bushes in ACNL?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

white azalea or holly!

out of these pokemon teams who would you chose?

team valor
team mystic
team instinct


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2017)

I chose Instinct, but didn't really research much

Have you ever lost something precious?
ie favorite game, bag, etc


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

yes my favorite stone in the mall, never found it 

whats your favorite kind of cookie?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 26, 2017)

My mother’s homemade white chocolate and macadamia nuts c: ugh they are bomb!!

What would you like to do for the rest of your life?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Becoming a successful artist working at home, I've got the artist at home part down so far? lol

Worst experience from a restaurant?
Like customer service, etc


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 27, 2017)

Ugh a waitress from Outback steakhouse was so very rude to me. She got my order wrong and to top it off she told my husband “Your mother’s meal will be out shortly”. Uhm.. it was date night which meant only him and I (along with our son) were out eating. He told her “that’s not my mother, that’s my wife” and she replied with a “oh. Sure. Whatever her meal will be out soon”. And then still got my meal wrong! Ugh >.> I wasn’t there for the conversation but she “tried” to make up for it by giving us a “free jalape?o poppers coupon” that expired the next day -.- I love outback but we stopped going there for date night.

What’s your favorite go to food?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Lol I’m the same! I want to do the same, especially since I’m already a stay at home mom.. Just need to get better at the artist part lol)


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

pretzels, we are running low on them thou 

are you right or left handed?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Cross-handed; writing/eating left hand, everything else right hand



SoraDeathEater said:


> Ugh a waitress from Outback steakhouse was so very rude to me. She got my order wrong and to top it off she told my husband “Your mother’s meal will be out shortly”. Uhm.. it was date night which meant only him and I (along with our son) were out eating. He told her “that’s not my mother, that’s my wife” and she replied with a “oh. Sure. Whatever her meal will be out soon”. And then still got my meal wrong! Ugh >.> I wasn’t there for the conversation but she “tried” to make up for it by giving us a “free jalape?o poppers coupon” that expired the next day -.- I love outback but we stopped going there for date night.
> 
> What’s your favorite go to food?
> 
> ...



Rooting for you! Ugh and I would've reported that woman -_-

Favorite spicy food?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

um i dont really like spicy stuff but i like the mild salsa

what is your favorite dog breed?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Literally any, I don't have too much experience with dogs, but every dog I see is cute to me <3

First AC game you've played?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

animal crossing happy home designer lol

do you like plushies?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

LOVE them, had a gang load but had to minimize it when I had to move.

Is there a story behind the characters in your town?
(Mayor, other 3 characters)


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

there is a story behind rose but if you want to hear it i will pm ya because its a bit long

how many characters do you have in your main town? ( not including mayor)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2017)

Sure! And an additional 3 for the extra buildings and tile storage.

Least favorite color?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

green or brown i dont mind them together or a little bit but a lot is like, ugh

favorite eeveelution?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm not a pokemon person...
Favourite rabbit villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2017)

Claude or Toby hmmm hmm.

honestly, do you even like sm64 or just bandwagon it?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

i never played it

do you have a rabbit villager in town?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2017)

yes, toby

favorite documentary?


----------



## moonford (Dec 27, 2017)

Any David Attenborough documentary.

Favourite song?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgT_us6AsDg

favorite cat villager?


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2017)

Kid Cat and Punchy. 

Popsicles or Ice Cream?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2017)

ice cream! or ice cream Popsicles 

do you own any plushies?


----------



## moonford (Dec 27, 2017)

yep

do you believe in the concept of marriage?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Yup
Favourite old game  (sm64, accf, etc)


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

Wind waker c: use to play it all the time on the GameCube XD 

What would you do with a million dollars?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

SoraDeathEater said:


> What would you do with a million dollars?



Change it to euros.


What is your favourite country?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 28, 2017)

Japan is in the back of my head, but I?d have to say ?MURICA!

Almost forgot, (again)
Favorite squid sister? (I?m sorry it just came to mind lol)


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 28, 2017)

Neither 

Favorite food?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Hmm. .. probably Japanese katsu curry
are you an ARMY?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

a what no i'm not into anything military, peace and love man

least favourite fruit?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Lol I mean ARMY, fan of bts


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

no question for me?? ;~;

What is your job? (And if you don’t have a job: do you go to school?)


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

my job is to clean my room -.- and im on break

favorite bird?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

(uh no i dont like bts either so lol)

uh.. no idea. paradise birds? 

least favourite drink?


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2017)

any alcoholic drink, i like non-alcoholic Kopparberg though. Which is funny because you're Swedish right?

favourite book?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

lmao yeah I am. xD

Almost Transparent Blue, The Book of Disquiet... too many.

least favourite manga/anime?


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2017)

hmmm most of them suck tbh

But from what i have watched i would probably say sword art online, it's a cute concept but it wasn't done well at all.

favourite flower, plant and fruit?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

flower: lily, plant : willow tree, fruit: mango

have you ever had katie in your current town(s)


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2017)

yep

how good do you feel on a scale from 1 to 10?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

uh.. 6-7 maybe.. i mean some things in life could be better rn for sure...

least fave new leaf villager?


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2017)

hippeux for ruining my life in like 3 towns.

best moment of 2017 personally and best moment of 2017 in your opinion?


----------



## ^cookies&cream^ (Dec 28, 2017)

The best moment of '17 for me was probably getting my cat, haha. 
for 2017 as a whole for everyone, probably the new pokemon games, or the switch coming out. I dunno, a lot of sad stuff happened this year for the world. 

Opinion on Uchi villagers?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

annoying, takes too long to give a single pwp... yeah.

do you like beer?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Erm... I am not the legal drinking age but I don't like the idea of alcohol, I probably won't ever drink it.
Favourite harry potter book? If you don't read it, will you ever?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 28, 2017)

Of course i’ve read the Harry Potter series, who hasn’t?
I especially loved the first book, it just seemed appealing to me.

What’s you’re favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

tacos or lasagna probs : >

most recent game you played?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Super Mario 64 
What is your biggest dream?


----------



## Fleshy (Dec 28, 2017)

Played Yooka-Laylee on my partner's switch for a bit 

favourite TV show / thing to watch?

*oops ninjad, just living a lovely life with my partner, a nice place of our own, enough money, just being happy and living together really


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

Danganronpa! I can rewatch that all the time.

What’s your favorite soda?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Probably sprite, anything goes for me
What is your new year's resiloution?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

uhhhh i dont have one :3

whats your favorite thing to do?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

Read, draw, bother my husband XD

What’s your favorite scent?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

roses!

whats your favorite pokemon? ( if you like pokemon)


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Not a big pokemon fan but evee is super cute! 
Do you believe in magic?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2017)

In a young girls heart?
How the music can free her
Whenever it starts?

Yes I do flashback sorry lol

The name of your first ever town from first AC played?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

uhh my first game was hhd so that cant count but new leaf was next so lilac

do you like pretzels?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2017)

yes i do!

do you speak any languages besides english?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

nope but i know a little of spinach

how upgraded is your mayor's house?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2017)

Aalllll the way

What is your favorite song by your favorite band?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgT_us6AsDg
not really a band but i like this song

do you have bamboo in your town?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2017)

I think I may have one bamboo stalk by my little campsite.

Do you wear a watch on your wrist?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 28, 2017)

sometimes

favorite kind of gold? ( gold-gold, rose gold ect)


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

Rose gold!!

Do you like potatoes?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2017)

Potatoes are awesome as frick

Wah?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 28, 2017)

Wah.

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

Waffles!

Dogs or cats?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

Cats! But love dogs too <3

How many pets do you have?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2017)

3 now, used to be 4 but we lost one recently(Godspeed, Bella). They're all cats btw.

If you could live anywhere else, where would it be?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm sorry <3
Hmm, anywhere where the job market is more stable, cheaper to live, and quiet, but near or in the city (I need late night Chinese food lol), and fun things to do! So hard to say where just yet.

If you could have anything to eat this very moment,
what would it be?


----------



## Chele (Dec 29, 2017)

I crave a vanilla milkshake and chicken burger... I better stop by Burger King lawl

KFC or McDonald’s?


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 29, 2017)

McDonald’s. If you want good fried chicken, Popeye’s.

Have you met any celebrities?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 29, 2017)

No, and no.
My wish though is to meet SOMEONE a year ago at the Niconico Tokaigi Concert.
I would also love to meet Stan Lee himself.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 29, 2017)

I’m a stay at home mother for now  Though I honestly enjoy it more than working. Plus my husband prefers it this way too..


What’s your favorite video game?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

Sunset, if anything. Fantastic story and 70s aesthetic together with great music. PLAY!

You ever played any of the Bayonetta games?


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 29, 2017)

Completed both x amount of times 

- What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

uhh neither tbh :| if they could involve less ****ty family gatherings they'd be alright.. but okay xmas since the people i usually celebrate that with are tolerable.

worst game you played?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 29, 2017)

Ugh that’s a tough one XD I’m trying to remember.. Probably some indie game my husband made me play a few years back XD it was about some baby being born but like it was weird... e.e

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2017)

eggs, toast, and a piece of sausage

how many cats is enough cats?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

CANT GET ENOUGH CATS.. meow

are you a dank hippie turt?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm sorry wut 
What do you collect?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

apparently no 

vinyl records..somewhat amiibo cards and books too 

do you like tomatoes?


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 29, 2017)

Love them. Eat them like apples.

Which Nintendo system is your favorite. You can base this on games from a system, like if you never owned a nes, but you prefer those games as you play them via virtual console.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

Ehh, all of them has flaws and bad games, as well as good sides and good games. I'd say Gameboy Advance SP though, since I played that a lot as a kiddo and it had some great stuff, as well as I played most gameboy/gbc games on it as well.

fave music?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2017)

A little of everything, anything good that I'm feeling at the time <3

Worst experience playing online with someone?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 29, 2017)

A girl kept pestering me to give her money. Then went off on me when I would say no.

Do you shower with hot or cold water?


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2017)

warm

have you ever ate a coffee seed?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes, actually not too bad

Favorite music genre?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2017)

pop

do you consider yourself a religious person?


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2017)

Not. at. all. 

Religion is hideous.

If you had to choose between 1 billion euros, pounds, dollars, etcetera or love...what would you choose?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2017)

The money. My soul is a black maelstrom.

Do you have any plans for New Year's Eve/New Year's?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2017)

Not to my knowledge, might just get pizza and watch fireworks on TV.

Favorite sitcom?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2017)

M*A*S*H if that counts as one. 

ever played any dragon quest game?


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 30, 2017)

Nope
If you could live anywhere, where would it be?


----------



## moonford (Dec 30, 2017)

Norway

How often do you go shopping?


----------



## Marte (Dec 30, 2017)

Recently discovered that internet shopping is a thing! So maybe a couple times a month. _hehe_ 

What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 30, 2017)

Anything that is chocolate I will eat.
But I?d prefer chocolate fudge ice cream, of course 

Have you ever heard/played tf2? If so, what do you think of it? (Hint: My sig is a reference)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

Ah Team Fortress! I haven't gotten to play any of them yet but I want to (mainly because my PC sucks?).

How long is your hair?


----------



## Byebi (Jan 1, 2018)

To the middle of my chest! Though i.. i want to chop it all off in spring so i can dress more like a guy for fun?

Whats your favorite color and why? do you own a lot of things w that color?


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Jan 1, 2018)

Hard to say, since it’s so wavey and curly.

What’s your first digital game on console?

Ok, I answered this at the same time since the answer wasn’t there when I responded.

I’ll answer this new one. Turquoise/electric blue. Yes, even my room wall is the color.

Same question as before.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 1, 2018)

Definitely the 3DS

Ruby or Kiki?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 1, 2018)

Definitely Ruby.


Do you listen sometimes to Air Supply's songs?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 1, 2018)

Never heard of them

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

uh... christmas i guess.

do you like waffles?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2018)

No, I don't like that they're crunchy all the time. I do like pancakes though.

Have you ever broken/fractured a bone?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

pretty sure i twisted my left knee pretty much a couple of times if it counts.

(also yes waffles are yuck)

last game u played?


----------



## moonford (Jan 1, 2018)

Pokemon Ultra Moon

Less favourite thing to do outside?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

trying to find your way somewhere when you don't have exact directions :]]

what kind of phone d'ya jav?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3, I want to upgrade so bad,
But this is still a great phone in the meantime.

Favorite color to wear?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

orange, brown, yellow.. preferable in some nice 70s patten 

fav kind of art style?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

Hard to say, anything eye catching c:

Favorite show as a kid?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

totally spies.. sailor moon.. pokemon and basically anything 90s/early 00s CN

tea or coffee?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

YES!
And both! But mainly coffee, but can't drink it much

Muffins or cupcakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

generally cupcakes since plain muffins are usual oversized and dry here.

what did you have for lunch/dinner?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

Haven't eaten since last night lol, looking for something now

Worst dish you've had in a restaurant?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 1, 2018)

Some plate with shrimp >.<  I don't like shrimp...

How did you celebrate the New Year? c:


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2018)

For the sake of keeping this post positive, I'll just say that didn't go as planned... But I know next new year will be better.

Do you drink? If so, rarely or often?


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

no I don't like alcohol at all

if you could live in a book/video game/movie etc what one would it be


----------



## Chele (Jan 2, 2018)

SpongeBob Squarepants ofc

What’s your favourite country?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 2, 2018)

I don’t have a favorite unfortunately. Though my favorite place is anywhere with my husband c: 

How many pets do you have?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 2, 2018)

0

What's your favorite thing to do to relax?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

listen to music or play games :3

how many languages do you speak?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2018)

Primarily one, but I can understand Spanish pretty well.

If you have played or may someday play Super Mario 3D World, who would you always play as?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 2, 2018)

Hmm probably... Well peach or Rosalina because everyone else wouldn't want to be them ( and I don't mind ) if this is 4 p but anyone really.

How do I upload images from my phone for use in the world wide web? I can't even copy image location from a Facebook picture....


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2018)

Depends on where you're trying to upload to,
and whether you're using a phone or PC. However, if you simply want pictures at the ready for later use from your, a great method is either using a cord to upload from your phone, or email them to yourself and downloading from there with PC. I'm terrible with explaining stuff but hope it helps lol

When did you join TBT, and how did you find out about it?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 8, 2018)

August of 2013(? It should say on my thingy hahaha). And I was googling questions on ACNL and the forums popped up c: so I’m like “might as well!” XD not much of a story. But yeah, this is my first forum too c: unless you count Crunchyroll e.e never really considered it a forum though.

What is your dream job?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm not entirely sure, but I think I want to go into the engineering field-- possibly an electrical engineer :3

Who are your top 3 and bottom 3 acnl villagers (3 favorite and 3 least favorite) ^-^


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2018)

Hard to say! And hard to only pick 3 best, but I'll try my best in no particular order
Favorites: Peanut, Rodeo, and Savannah. They were my favorites in WW as well <3

I don't have any hated ones, but out of design:
Least favorites: Jambette, Ribbot, Frita or Pietro?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh right, my question is
What is your town name? Any story to it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

Lua. Eh, well it means moon in Portuguese basically. And while trying to think up a good name for my town, an old song named "Lua kata kema" (Jos? Carlos Schwarz, sung in Guinea-Bissau kriolu) popped in my head and, yeah I went with that.

Ever played neopets)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice!
And I unfortunately wasn't allowed to play things like that growing up (religious family...), but managed to snag a small plush from a McDonald's kid's meal, til my mum forced me to cut off the "antennas" of the yellow cat one? Awesome childhood LOL

Favorite month of the year?
For something other than birthday


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

The Aisha.. oh god I'm sorry D:

I dunno really, maybe July? No holidays here then so not many boring family gatherings.

worst book you ever read?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

The bluest eye.. not that it was bad or anything, but just what happens is horrible. Plus I had to read it for my literature class. I don’t like reading these types of stories so I would say it’s the worst in my opinion.. I’m not sure if I would recommend it either. 
(And omg I was about to say the same thing about Aisha! ;~; I loved Aisha!)

What are your three favorite characteristics about yourself?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

my music and movie geek side, bad sense of humour, knowing some useless facts.

worst tv series, in your opinion?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 9, 2018)

Big bang theory. What gets worse then Thi-- HAHAHAHAHAHAHA THI-- HAHAHAHAH THI-- HAHAHA THIS

Everplayed toon town? Or it's improved remake toon town Rewritten? ( Difference being one is a paid membership and the other is FREE )


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

nope, neither. and yeah i hate tbbt -_-

worst food?


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a special hate in my heart for chicken pot pie but that's a story 4 another day

any superstitions u believe in?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2018)

not really.

do you have a favorite number?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

23 c: 

Do you like bright colors or dark?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

bright ^^ as in like psychedelic rainbow things or just weird hippie patterns lol

most underrated new leaf villager?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 10, 2018)

Drake ;o; I see hardly no love for him! 

Dog says or cats?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 11, 2018)

That question almost made no sense whatsoever, but I vote our furry and loyal pals

Would you prefer cake or pie?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 11, 2018)

I’d say pie?

Do you prefer the Atari 2600 or Coleco Vision?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2018)

Either?? Haven't been on any of them I think lol

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2018)

That's a tough choice... I like them both 

Super Leaf or Cape Feather?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 11, 2018)

Super leaf! One of my favs 0 v0

Sun or rain?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 11, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> That question almost made no sense whatsoever, but I vote our furry and loyal pals
> 
> Would you prefer cake or pie?



(>.< what the heck?! I put Dogs or cats >.< darn you iPhone for adding random words!! ;o; )


Rain c: I love the rain and cloudy weather ^-^

What’s your favorite book of all time?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 11, 2018)

Percy Jackson 1 - 5 then heroes of Olympus ( H.o.o ranks higher if you already read pg 1 5 )


Kraken up or ink or sink ( Splatoon 1 songs )


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 11, 2018)

(YESSSS!! FINALLY ANOTHER PERSON WHO LOVES PERCY JACKSON! That’s my favorite series of all time c: I’m trying to read it to my son every night but he’s not interested... YET!)
Ink or sink c: never played a platoon but I listened to the songs online XD 

What’s your favorite season?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 11, 2018)

Spring or summer because I like warmth lol

If you're an artist, do you prefer doing digital or traditional art?
otherwise, which do you like the looks of better?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 11, 2018)

I would prefer traditional if I could do it well but digital is easier ya know?

And I like how you get Flat colors from digital - especially how my "style" is cartoonish or line drawing~

Opinion on how the 13th doctor ( doctor who* )  is a woman - Jody Whittaker?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2018)

I think that's pretty cool, I mean why not? Also I haven't watched that series much aside from a few clips in class once or twice but yeah you can tell it's pretty much male sometimes lol.

do you keep a physical/pocket calendar?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes, have been doing so since I was a freshman in HS. It helps me keep track of the 50000 things I need to do every week.

Do you like fuzzy kitters?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 13, 2018)

Um...if you mean kittens as in the animal...then yes?

Do you like comic books?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

I like calling cats kitters so yes you were right lol
And I do like the comic book style, but I've never been one to read them.

Have you ever had a pet that is a reptile/amphibian?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 13, 2018)

Nope, never had a pet reptile. 

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 13, 2018)

I dont right now but i do when i was a kid.

Who is your favorite pokemon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh shoot, I have too many favorites... prob Venusaur, he was my first love ♡

Are you a sensitive person?


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2018)

I was born with glass bones and paper skin

what's one of ur top 5 favorite songs


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 13, 2018)

Top 5 favorite songs? Um...I don’t know really. Probably... Well, I mean, Dragon Roost Island is good.
Or did you mean a song with actual singing? D:

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Ysss I love my glasses, I think they make me look better ;w;

What's your fav movie?


----------



## Keldi (Jan 13, 2018)

The Lego Movie ^_^

Is there a singer who's music you can really relate to?


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2018)

i would do anything for danny elfman and yea some of his lyrics are extremely relatable when i think about it

any video game you'd like to see have a sequel/remake?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Issi said:


> Top 5 favorite songs? Um...I don?t know really. Probably... Well, I mean, Dragon Roost Island is good.
> Or did you mean a song with actual singing? D:



yea just meant any song u like hahah
good choice btw I looooove Wind Waker


----------



## Kuu_ (Jan 13, 2018)

I would beg for Super Mario Sunshine 2 even tho I don't own a Switch and not for this year.

What is the kind of character's haircut you usually like?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking ^^"

What's your most used emoji on your phone/computer?


----------



## Keldi (Jan 13, 2018)

&#55357;&#56846; That cool face with the shades is the most recent but my most used is: &#55357;&#56349; the bumble bee

What video game character speaks to you on a personal level?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 13, 2018)

Hmm this one is hard to answer. I have to say Midna from Twilight Princess, she’s just a really important character to me for some reason. 

What is your favorite hair accessory?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

my flowery hair ties ^^ pretty and do their job

worst movie ever watched?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Not sure, I don't watch movies often. 

Favorite video game villain?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 13, 2018)

Handsome Jack from Borderlands 0 v0

Least favorite food?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2018)

Liver, chicken noodle soup from a can, from the top of my head.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope.

Do you read many books?


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (Jan 14, 2018)

Do I read many books no not really but do I have a huge stack of books waiting for me to read them because in theory I read books? Yes.

Have you ever spent 100+ dollars on something and regretted it?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, my playstation vita. It kind of bombed awhile after release and not many good games came out for it (at least in North America).

Have you ever bought a video game statue/large figure?


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (Jan 14, 2018)

lololol okay I wasn't going to answer again but I have to now because yes I have a super fancy figure of a Tales of Symphonia character sitting on my desk staring me in the face and when I asked my last question I was literally thinking of that stupid figure. 

What was your first job?


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2018)

omg which character is it? Is it the Zelos by Alter? Cuz I covet that but could never commit to the price. 

Anyway to answer the question it was a part-time docent at an art gallery

Q: what do you think of bugs and spiders?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

I think they're fascinating creatures, but I've yet to overcome my phobia of flying bugs....

Do you sleep with a fan blowing on you at night?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope, would probably bother me too much if I tried 

Favorite time of day?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

In the Summer I love the wee hours of morning, whrn the sun rises around 6am.
In the Winter I don't have a favorite time of day, since the sun rises so much later.

What's your go-to Pokemon type?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

fire or fairy

how many pillows do you sleep with?


----------



## Chele (Jan 14, 2018)

Two. I don’t put them on top of each other though, I put them next to each other as I normally roll around in bed and slip off the pillows, lol.

How many people live in your household?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

Two in my current household, myself and a housemate, but when I lived with my parents, there were 8 lol

favorite mythical animal?


----------



## Heemi (Jan 14, 2018)

Kitsune.

Do you own a lizard, or want to own one?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

no, and why not? ^^

is it snow where you live?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

yep, just snowed this morning lol

favorite fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

hm..clementine, mandarin orange and those small citrus i guess :3

are you a dank turt?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

Well im not 100% sure but I do know I'm a dank hippie bean 

Have you played Zelda BotW yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

nope dont have the consoles.

cool story, bro?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep!

Which musician/artist/band would you like to meet, if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

Lu?s C?lia, or S?rgio Godinho maybe.. although I'd be starstruck af because they are my all-time favourite musicians and their works are so awesome T_T

what current model 2ds/3ds d'ya have?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a new 2ds! my 3ds still works fine, I just really like the new 2ds since I can't even see 3d 0 v0
My NDS, however, bit the dust lol

Opinion on rodents as pets? (any rodent)


----------



## aloe (Jan 14, 2018)

I love rodents! I'd like to have a couple of rats someday 

Cat person or dog person?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 14, 2018)

Hmm I like Kittys but I'm a slight allergic to them ( to the point it's negligible ) and think that I would actually like dogs more

Own a wii u?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope 

What's your favorite thing to do in ACNL? :3


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

(edit because ninja'd ; P )
in NL I like catching bugs and landscaping!
Bug catching has always been my favorite activity, ever since the wee days of the GC lol

Favorite vehicle color?


----------



## Chele (Jan 15, 2018)

Green or Vermillion, they’re both quite flashy and unique!

What is the first Animal Crossing game you’ve played?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

probably wild world, never had like n64s or gc's as a kid so yeah lol.

most annoying island tour in new leaf, in your opinion?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

I've gotten annoyed at a lot of them because people like to over-play them in club tortimer lol
Overall I'd say either the hammer tour or any of the fishing tours : P

What was your first pet?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 15, 2018)

A dog  Her name was Aisha.

What’s the worst thing to ever happen to you?


----------



## Chele (Jan 16, 2018)

When I became depressed. Ugh, I can’t imagine dealing through those headaches and going through sadness again.

What’s your favourite clothing item?


----------



## dedenne (Jan 16, 2018)

Probably pyjamas or onesies lol

Do/did you like school?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

I did like high school up until it started to feel like a prison. I'm in college now and I absolutely love it!

Do you know how to knit/crochet?


----------



## Chele (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes, I do! It?s fun to do, once I surprised myself by making me a weird looking scarf lol.

Never have I ever wore nail polish to school


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 16, 2018)

I have  black nails use to be my thing e.e 

Do you see yourself ever having kids?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

heck no. i don't wanna raise some annoying brat and waste money on them. (no offense to people actually having kids but.. people should have a choice whether to want them, not have em because society says you should).

when did you wake up today?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 16, 2018)

e.e woke up at 5:00 am thanks to my husband.. 
(And yeah I totally agree n.n everyone should have a choice. Just because one person has them doesn’t mean everyone should have them too. Depends on the person. though I chose to have kids XD still want one more after this hahahaha.)

What’s your prized possession?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

yeah same time here bc it was really windy outside so stuff probably flew around making noise and stuff. e_e dang head.

probably some of my vinyl records <3

last thing you ate?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 16, 2018)

Some japanese potato chips from Japan Crate lol

what are you allergic to?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2018)

Nothing! Feeling quite lucky in that apartment....


What makes you question your belief?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 18, 2018)

Nothing really. My beliefs are strong and when I doubt I have been proven otherwise. So nothing makes me really question it anymore  

At this very moment, what is the thing you want to buy the most?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

lots of cool stuff in the second hand store i do my internship in lel.

do you own those adult colouring books?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Well I have a Star Trek TNG coloring book if that counts.

Do you like 80s sitcoms?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

uhh haven't watched those that much tbh lol

worst mario kart stage (any game?)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 18, 2018)

When you somehow get ninja'd.

Anyways, worst mario kart stage? that's a hard one.

The Kalimari Desert in Mario Kart 7 (Oh the irony)

The sand that literally slows you down to like half if you even touch it, and the fact there are trains you have to wait for as well?

HELL NAW!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

yeah i know the games but never played em also u got ninjad xD

what's for lunch/dinner?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

TRASH SHEILA

Jk I have no idea what we're having for dinner 



Have you ever played Mario Party 1 on N64?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

yeah pretty briefly and yes i killed my hand on the bicycle thing xDD

fav tbt collectible?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mori Mori gotta bask in its glory.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Lmao we're all gonna die


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

yeah i do an internship at a store in the morning/noon? lol what are you doing?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 18, 2018)

Um sitting in Graphics Design class doing what I shouldn't be doing .-.

What are you doing besides spamming the hell out of this thread


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

eating dinner soon, also asked a cycling person for a villager and trying not to sleep lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Boi I need a question xDD

Are you an outdoors or indoors person?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

lmao sorry xD i'm too tired rn

both i'd say, depends on the weather and what i'm doing. xD

d'ya like pineapples?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 18, 2018)

Is this question directed towards me? Because I HATE pineapples.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 18, 2018)

Um, there’s no new question so I’ll just answer the last one too.

I’d say I like pineapples a lot. They’re nice. I like most fruit.

Are you an Apple or Android person?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Def android. I always hated iPhones but when I had to use one for two years that decision was made official.

What kind of TV do you have?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 18, 2018)

An HD Sony TV!

Do you play board games?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

yeah like trivial pursuit and random kids ones not rpgs or real stuff tho.

(android sucks btw lol)

what 3ds model ya have (or 2ds)?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 18, 2018)

The first 3DS model back then, in 2014? (When it still had the WiFi switch which is awesome for duping)

I got it for Christmas along with the newly released ACNL, PLUS Mario Kart 7, PLUS Mario and Luigi Dream Team.

I’m less spoiled now during Christmas, just some cash.

Anyhoo, which squid sister do you like? (I’ve asked this too many times now I’m sorry .-.) and whoever you chose, why?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't know a lot about splatoon, so I guess Callie lol

which pokemon is the very best, like no one ever was?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't know a lot about splatoon, so I guess Callie lol

which pokemon is the very best, like no one ever was?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jan 18, 2018)

if talking games, hands down the best pkmn series was Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum! those games were so mature for a pokemon game and it's ost is greattt

whats ur fav genre of musik


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2018)

Rock, definitely.

You?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm into so much stuff that it's hard to say lol
the main thing I listen to is Indie, so I guess that?

favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

mushroom or just veggies, i don't like meat pizzas much.

fav kind of tacos?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 19, 2018)

Hmm probably a chicken taco in which the chicken got cooked in salsa and HMM it's so good.. ( sorry for bad description I can't describe the glorrry )


Braces? Have, had, or will have?







twentyonepilots said:


> if talking games, hands down the best pkmn series was Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum! those games were so mature for a pokemon game and it's ost is greattt
> 
> whats ur fav genre of musik


Guess Im alone on this but... I actually hated it's ost.. especially how you have the same lame gem leader song while fighting the E4.... Though Cynthia's can almost carry the whole game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> Rock, definitely.
> 
> You?


( Just wanna answer this too.. ) what genre is inkling culture?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

no ever had braces although i wish i did bc my teeth looks so freaky if i smile with open mouth -__-

fave candy?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 19, 2018)

Baby Ruth. Ugh I love those chocolates so much.

What’s your favorite thing to do to pass time?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

play new leaf, i can easily kill an hour or two alone haha.

least fav AC villager?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

URSALAAAAAAAAA

Are you tired?

- - - Post Merge - - -



50m4ra said:


> Guess Im alone on this but... I actually hated it's ost.. especially how you have the same lame gem leader song while fighting the E4.... Though Cynthia's can almost carry the whole game.


Tbh there's not much I liked about gen 4, that's why it took me forever to play through it. I like gen 3 more.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 19, 2018)

No, it’s the morning 

What is your favorite book from your childhood?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

Daaamn, I was/is a real book worm but yeah.. childhood. def. the Sweet Valley Twins series <3 Love.

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Keldi (Jan 19, 2018)

Crisps? I'm not 100% sure what those are.

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

crisps, chips depending on what country you are in. i mostly use crisps for chips tho lol because i mainly was taught british english in school.

uhh, and those are a few, can't name one tho.

first game you bought for 3ds (if you have one and can remember?)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Luggys manshun and the curse of the dank muuuhn 

Do you know a secondary language?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

yeah, well english is my 2nd language duh  But yeah I know some German and very little Portuguese.. I like languages but ya I'm always lazy with em lol.

worst 3ds game?


----------



## Marte (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, english is my second.

Who's your favorite Youtuber?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

ninjas xD

but uh, j.t. sexkik (the dude behind the pregegnante video lol)

fave soda?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Cherry coke #100

EDIT: Changing my question!

Should I keep binge-watching Cheers or should I watch Star Trek TNG? The dilemma is so real rn


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

cheers for sure lol never been a star trek fan soz boi

uh, do you like tabby the villager?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheila said:


> cheers for sure lol never been a star trek fan soz boi
> 
> uh, do you like tabby the villager?



But star trek is lit lol
It's cool I've been watching cheers the time I've been awake tonight anyways

I never really liked tabby that much, she kinda scared me on the gcn

Have you ever watched family guy?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes lol, nowadays I watch live streams of their episodes from time to time.

Do you have more than one town?


----------



## Marte (Jan 20, 2018)

No, I would be too stressed, haha 

Is it snowing where you live?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

not snowing but we do have snow from earlier if you get what i mean xD

do you like to eat eggs?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Love eggs! And I'm eating them a little more than usual while I'm out of state, cheaper and quicker protein <3

Favorite hot beverage?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm not a huge hot beverage person xD But I would probably say hot chocolate is my fav hot beverage! 

Have you ever/ do you dye your hair crazy/ bright colors? :3


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Loubelle said:


> I'm not a huge hot beverage person xD But I would probably say hot chocolate is my fav hot beverage!
> 
> Have you ever/ do you dye your hair crazy/ bright colors? :3



I haven't, but may want to one day!

How long is your hair?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

Too short, not even down to my breasts/chest because it's like the slowest thing ever.  Can it go down to my hips pls.

fave genre of movies?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

LOL mine is almost there, but also slow ;;

Hmm, I'd say anything comedy, romance, and action. Not too picky lol

Favorite childhood memory?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

dunno can't say it was that good lol. but ehh spending time with my cousins i guess.

what do you study/work/other atm?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Well I'm a semi? college student, but taking a break to figure where to go from here
My family pressured me to study for higher paying jobs ie cooking etc, but I'm retaliating and making my own decisions now.
So in the meantime I take care of my mum at home while illustrating for children's books, t-shirts, etc. I hope to build a business out of this, and looking for work in the meantime c:

Worst food your grade school has ever served?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

uhh probably anything fishballs.. most yuck food ever. also serving hip rose soup with chicken instead of chili sauce and whatnot low budget **** lol.

also this was high school but you could get toothpicks in your chicken stew lol

worst video game you played?


----------



## Bluebirdy (Jan 20, 2018)

Sheila said:


> uhh probably anything fishballs.. most yuck food ever. also serving hip rose soup with chicken instead of chili sauce and whatnot low budget **** lol.
> 
> also this was high school but you could get toothpicks in your chicken stew lol
> 
> worst video game you played?



Oh!! Probably Something Something X It was about this teenage boy who could turn into a slimeball, it was basically a bad metroid. It gave me migraines and the story was terrible, it was his dad being the villan and he had to stop him. 

Hmm, Does any villager hold any emotinal attachment for you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

Shep.. I mean he's always been my hippie doggo bud and I always try get him in my town <3

is it snow where you live?


----------



## moonford (Jan 20, 2018)

yeppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

where do you want to live?


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2018)

Not sure, there's a lot of great places! The only thing I can say for sure is that they need to have English as their primary language, I may have taken 4 years of French but I'd much rather not use it if I don't have to 

Do you chew gum often?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 20, 2018)

Not really ;-;

Can you touch type on a keyboard?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Not sure what you mean :c
If you mean swipe on phone keyboard? Aye. Let me know if I'm wrong lol

Favorite subject in school besides lunch/recess/etc?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Swedish and German I'd say because it was not boring like English lol and I usually like languages. I would say art but yeah I had crappy strict teachers and you couldn't do much free art so to say...

Most hour you spent on a game?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Hard to say how many hours exactly, but I think either ACNL, ACWW, or Destiny 1 are among the top 3 that I've spent most of my time in that I can think of?

What game have you completely regretting paying for, for any reason?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Too much crap, especially on Steam lol including some rts/4x games that were total crap. But a few not there being Bravely Default (the first one), too much confusing and too dependant on streetpass/spotpass and friends to even get somewhere. And I had to get it digital too lol  

fave item set/series in new leaf?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2018)

Hmm, hard to pick just one! My style goes usually mixing them up and adding plants, etc for a cozier vibe. But if I really had to choose, I'd say either the ranch set (turning them white), rococo, classic, or alpine (love to play with designs on this one)!

Have you ever visited a scary/creepy dream town such as Aika Village?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Haha yeah I've actually visited Aika and pulled weed to see if a thing worked at times. I don't find it creepy though, more annoying and I only use it for weeds lol.

(also my fav is probably the gorgeous, cabin, patchwork(if you customize it warm or red), and cabana)

do you like starwars?


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes I do

What is the last song you've listened to?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

uhh lemme check my mp3 player..

 Jos? Afonso - O Pastor de Bensafrim

(that dude has some real great music btw)

last thing you've drawn?


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 21, 2018)

This doodle^

Who is the last person you texted?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

probably a friend lol i don't text a lot.

r u firin ur lazar?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 21, 2018)

errday.

What's your star sign?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

may the force be with you then xD

capricorn c:

favorite kind of burger?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Anything with lots of bacon on it.  

Who's your favorite AC villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2018)

Shep obviously 

favorite collectible on tbt?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 21, 2018)

I think it’s the Rad Feather! 

Favorite Zelda game?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 21, 2018)

Definitely Twilight Princess.

Favorite band?


----------



## Cress (Jan 21, 2018)

Probably Krewella

Do you wear socks when walking around the house?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

No. I put socks on before going to bed, though. 

How long is your hair?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 21, 2018)

Pretty long, past shoulders, not that long though. 

What is your favorite genre of movies?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2018)

Anything funny, action, romance, not too picky c:

Have you ever gone to a movie theater and asked for a refund due to the movie being terrible? If so, which movie?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

Honestly, no. All the movies I?ve watched so far have been AWESOME (like ?The Commuter? and ?Thor:Ragnarok?) Mostly because I watched YouTube videos ahead to see if it?s terrible or not.

Have you ever played any shooting games? If so, what is your opinion on them?

(Perfectly honest I would play shooter games 24/7 if I could. Splatoon is just the many examples...)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 22, 2018)

I am honestly so trash at shooter games unless they have auto-aim. I can't aim at a moving target to save my life. 2 handed is my strength in almost any game because I can just bash everything to death, but I am just horrible at aiming! I do really want to get Splatoon and see if maybe a "kids" shooter could get me better at it, but I have my doubts!

Do you hate or love spicy food?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh boy do I HATE, HATE, and even more HATE spicy food.

I can’t even stand Hot Cheetos, which is actually really sad .-.

Who is your weeaboo (if you even have one :3)

If not, i’ll ask a more basic question. What’s your favorite video game BESIDES acnl?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2018)

Sunset! (obscure adventure point n click stuff). And older Pok?mon, current gen sux.

also i'm not really into weeb stuff these days so idk xD aha.

least fav pokemon?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 22, 2018)

uhhh I don't really have one/don't remember 

Favourite Wii game?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 22, 2018)

Omg it's been so long since I've played the Wii LOL but I used to love acnl city folk and that tennis game where you use the Wii remote as a raquet. Oh god, that game was lit when playing with friends xD

What was the last thing you cooked?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 22, 2018)

Sugar cookies! They were delicious but I guess my opinion wouldn't count for much.

Your most underwhelming movie of 2017?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2018)

uhh i haven't watched that many 2017 movies to be honest lol..

but ehh yeah that potc movie could have been less saucy romance lol.

worst wii game?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 22, 2018)

That one marching game where you just swung the remote up and down to create a band. I could never maintain a good rhythm and it made me mad when an elephant decided to walk away.

Favorite color?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 22, 2018)

Navy blue.

What is one thing you regret buying?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 22, 2018)

Nothing yet! c:

What *used *to scared you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2018)

being social with people, but i'm making progress unless they are real asshats

do you like mustard?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 22, 2018)

;~; No...

What is something you've learned today?


----------



## Keldi (Jan 22, 2018)

You ninja!
Basula=Trash in Spanish

Favorite YouTuber?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 24, 2018)

Tbh that’s a hard decision for me.
But the channel I usually most enjoy when i’m bored is Film/Game theorists.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

lol you forgot the question but ya my fave youtuber is probably j.t. sexkik lol

last thing you purchased?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 24, 2018)

I literally don't remember xD uh...It was an alarm clock software on the 3DS.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 24, 2018)

The birth of my daughter e.e and FOOOD!!

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nothing at the moment, I just woke up. If I have time before I head out for school, i’ll probably cook up some bacon and eggs.

Before I forget to ask whoever is replying to this a question...

Do you have any great-grandfather’s/grandmother’s still alive today? If so, how old is he/she?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

i don't think so, p sure they are all dead.

least fav video game?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jan 24, 2018)

Nvm, ignore this


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Sheila said:


> i don't think so, p sure they are all dead.
> 
> least fav video game?



I'd say anything too scary for me to play lol, ie FNAF etc. I don't mind watching youtubers play em though.

In all your life, what is the most expensive thing you were forced to buy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

my phone idk. i don't really like androids so yeah i got an iphone SE and while it's probably one of the cheaper iphones it's not cheap lel.

fave kind of music?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Anything good, which is vague I know but I like almost anything! Not usually picky. Unless it mumble rap or whatever the hell they call it?

How old are ye?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

26 :3

worst ds/3ds game?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Hard to say, for as long as I've had my 3DS, I haven't played too many to have a "bad game" in mind :c The only one I can think of is Nintendogs + cats, but only because the cute kitties didn't do much xD

What persuaded you to buy your 2/3DS? Was it a particular game or just the whole range of them?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2018)

I've just always liked the DS family and wanted a new one, and since I can't see 3D, I got the new 2DS lol

Do you know what cosplay is / do you cosplay?


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

I know what cosplay is, always wanted to do it. But none of my friends do stuff like that, and I'm too much of a coward to cosplay alone.. haha

Favorite tv show?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

-Terror in Resonance
-Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
-Dragon Maid
-Hero Academia
-Azumanga Daioh
-Full Metal Panic
-Friends
-BOF
-In Time With You
-too many more to list lol


When do you usually go to bed?
Do you have a set time, or when you feel like it?


----------



## Cress (Jan 24, 2018)

I usually stay up late and go to sleep whenever I feel like, but lately I've been trying to make myself to to bed before 2 AM at least.

Do you play any games on your phone?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2018)

Pocket camp and pokemon go are about it lol

favorite flower?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

carnation? idk they are pretty and kinda underrated.

fave candy?


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Jan 24, 2018)

Rock candy, definitely.

Unicorns or dragons?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Usually dragons, depends on what's going on lol

Worst experience playing online on AC?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2018)

Ahahahaha one time a Japanese girl gave me a bunch of free stuff and then proceeded to trap me on the island and I had to use the very basic Japanese I had learned from ouran high school host club to express how unhappy I was until she let me leave lmao

do you know how to sew?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 24, 2018)

it would be nice to learn eventually but no, haven't learned at the moment

Favorite hour of the day?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

idk, not 7 am for sure lmao.

fave fruit?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 25, 2018)

Favorite fruit would be plums 

How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 25, 2018)

The world may never know


Are you called a weeb on the internet and are you called it irl?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

no and no. i'm hardly that much into Japanese stuff nowadays except for some older music and books and movies, however the country's history is interesting.

worst buy you've made?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

Ever? Hmm, I'd say either Destiny 2 (more disappointed but not terrible, but going back to Destiny 1 for a while) or buying a jacket online that was overpriced. I thought for the price would at least come with decent material and be warm, but was neither and was just thrown together lol.

Cheapest thing you've ever bought online?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

Uhh probably the welcome amiibo cards from Japan I guess. Unless you count some $1 junk games on steam lel.

garment/outfit you'd never wear?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

I'd say butt shorts, unless I'm at the beach or somewhere where they'e deemed appropriate. The people here have abused the hell out of them lol. And maybe uggs? Just not my style.

Your favorite item of clothing/outfit? Or style in general c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

60s-70s shirts or just decent flared jeans c: also tie dye things.

most obscure music you like?


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 25, 2018)

Is Tool obscure enough...? ?^?

Which Oreo flavor is your favourite?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

Classic Oreo is usually enough for me; my mum and I used to eat em all the time together, and it just sticks.

What was your favorite, if any, Lunchable as a kid?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 25, 2018)

the pizza ones! still have those at work from time to time lol

how do you feel about heights?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

uhh idk i guess, i mean i can go on amusement park rides that are high without fear but i don't think i wanna like, go up some random high place and stare down.


do you enjoy red wine?


----------



## Marte (Jan 25, 2018)

Nooo, wish I did. It looks so classy. I'm more of a white wine person.

Pancake vs waffles... who would win?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 25, 2018)

Pancakes!

Best time of year?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2018)

Fall <3
And Christmas time!

Favorite holiday food/drink?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm a terrible pumpkin spice hipster lmao

Hot tea or cold tea?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 26, 2018)

hot tea.

if you see a snake in your bedroom, what will you do?


----------



## duckykate (Jan 26, 2018)

i like snakes but i would still scream my head off because it could be poisonous

which way do you prefer to cook your eggs? i like them scrambled


----------



## Cascade (Jan 26, 2018)

same, scrambled eggs are my favorite too.

If there's a remake for Pokemon Diamond/Pearl, which console do you prefer? Switch or 3DS?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

3DS as I won't be able to get a Switch for some time lol

Favorite entry in the Pokemon series ever? Including spin-offs.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 26, 2018)

Pok?mon Colosseum and Gale Of Darkness! They’re criminally underrated, imo.

Will you buy Nintendo Labo?!


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

I'd buy that piano one in a heart beat, if money weren't an issue LOL. Maybe one day!

Have you ever gone to any game convention?


----------



## Marte (Jan 26, 2018)

No… but really want to!

Is your hair straight, wavy or curly?


----------



## hamster (Jan 26, 2018)

wavy
have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

nope.

(also yeah would suck if they made gen 4 remake for switch yeah gg not for that price).

ever watched ski jumping? (live or telly w/e lol)


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

I think I've watched a few clips, but not too much. They're so brave though ;;

Do you typically watch the Olympics? If so, what's your favorite sport?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

yeah, bro..  but yeah the lady commenting the tv broadcasts here are half of the fun watching lol

for summer def. swimming, diving and stuff and winter yeah ski jumping lel xD

do you have any ac related amiibo/amiibo cards


----------



## Marte (Jan 26, 2018)

No, none  I really want it, but I don't want to buy it online.. which I guess is where they are haha

Favorite candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

caramel or licorice stuff.. the right kind aha.

fave flower?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 26, 2018)

forget-me-nots and white daisys actually.

fave bird?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

fat birbs. uhh idk if i have one xD

fave ac item?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 27, 2018)

Marie’s wig.
If I could choose more than one, then the entire Splatoon Set.

Do you listen to music before going to bed? If so, what kind?


----------



## Diancie (Jan 27, 2018)

I listen to music 90% of the time. Before I go to bed, the songs are usually calming/acoustic.

What is the last song you listened to?


----------



## TurtleyTortoise (Jan 27, 2018)

Fluffy Bluff Galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy.

What do you think is an underrated personality trait?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

In AC or real life?
AC:  maybe cranky <3
Real life: dorky <3

Hope I answered that right lol

Any games you're looking forward to this year?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

not really since they are killing off the 3ds and i'm not really interested in the switch..

fave art style?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

Cartoony.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 27, 2018)

I do.. especially shrimp 

Favorite Asia's country?


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jan 27, 2018)

Japan

What's your favorite soft drink?


----------



## moonford (Jan 27, 2018)

Cream soda maybe or a nice Pepsi

Favourite landscape in your native country?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

Well I've never been there in person, but I've always wanted to go the Grand Canyon and Niagara Falls.

When was the last time you've traveled?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I've never been there in person, but I've always wanted to go the Grand Canyon and Niagara Falls. Or if we're talking in general, I like the areas between the countryside and city.

When was the last time you've traveled?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

last christmas to my grandma in southern sweden if it counts.. as for foreign stuff even longer ago lol.. must've been finland in that case.

fave new leaf pwp?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 28, 2018)

Streetlight.

Least favorite color?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 28, 2018)

Pink just hate it

Do you collect something?


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 28, 2018)

Game consoles + games and generally video game stuff.

Favourite console of all time?


----------



## moonford (Jan 28, 2018)

The 3DS

If you could change one thing about your appearance what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2018)

that i'd be less skinny and tiny and not look 10 years younger lol.. okay that was several but yeah taller then lol.

do you like lobster?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 28, 2018)

No chance to eat it :/

Do you play miitomo?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 28, 2018)

I used to but it got really boring lol

ever played any VR games?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2018)

Nah, but watch  my friend play once in a while. I hope to own one for myself one day.

Your first ever console?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 29, 2018)

Nintendo64 :3

do you pray sometimes?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 29, 2018)

Ye

Ever tried mochi? if so, what do you think of it? (to me, it's what I'd imagine chewing flesh would be like lmao)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 29, 2018)

I LOVE Mochi! I love mochi ice cream and most flavors of mochi I've tried, I tried a lychee kind and it tasted like perfume so I wasn't a fan. I also don't like the sesame coated ones because it's too much sesame! 

Are you double jointed? Where?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

yeah lol.. knees and left thumb (used to be both thumbs but i broke my right one pretty bad last year by almost cutting through it lol).

what are you doing rn?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

Helping people with items, rearranging town, freezing my toes off

Is your town complete? With decorating, items, etc...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

haha no way, i always like, landscape and move in n out villagers ;D

what phone d'ya have?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 29, 2018)

Don’t have a phone actually.

What’s your favorite comic book?


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jan 29, 2018)

It's hard to decide. I do like reading I Love Yoo, a comic on Webtoons.

What's your favorite anime to watch?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 29, 2018)

One Piece.

favorite restaurant?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 29, 2018)

Chili's. Love everything on their menu.

What's your ideal place to go on vacation to?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2018)

ShyGamerGurl said:


> It's hard to decide. I do like reading I Love Yoo, a comic on Webtoons.
> 
> What's your favorite anime to watch?



One of my favorites omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



midnightdreams said:


> Chili's. Love everything on their menu.
> 
> What's your ideal place to go on vacation to?



In general, with bf, anywhere with a beach, or somewhere secluded. Or a place (with an ideal amount of money in hand) where we can go out and shop, etc.

What is the last game you've purchased?


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 30, 2018)

Um.... I'm 'tinkin may be starwars battlefront 2 way back in November. The rest were gifts or games(1) that I picked out (ARMS) 


Favorite cartoon?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

Gah too many to list. I'm a lover of early to mid 2000s Nick, Disney Channel, and CN cartoons, as well as anime (people don't like calling them cartoons, but they are technically lol).

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

ehh apple or like small citrus fruits i guess.

fave shirt you own?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

I'd say my grey off-the-shoulder sport shirt right now

Favorite animal?


----------



## moonford (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't have a favourite animal, I just love most of them so much and I can't choose. If I had to choose right now I would probably say the Flamingo would be my favourite species. They have, along with every animal, fascinated me since I was little and I also have a very special memory I had years ago which just boosts my love for them.

What is the most interesting thing about you?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

Um, maybe that I'm cross handed? That's what I can think at the moment, I don't like to gloat much xD

Any bad habits?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2018)

I procrastinate all the time. 

Ever gotten an autograph from a celebrity?


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2018)

No even if I'd ever had the opportunity I'd be waaaaaaaaay too shy, the idea of talking to any famous person I admire is just like horrifying.. I do have a couple signatures that I bought though lol

What would you do if you had a potion for immortality


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2018)

Not sure if I'd use it. I'd live forever, but I'd be unhappy; my loved ones would all eventually pass away without me. So, I'd rather sell it.

What time of day/night do you usually wake up?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 31, 2018)

I doze off at 3-4 AM and wake up at 9-10 AM. I share sleeping habits with cranky villagers!

What is the best movie you've watched this year?


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2018)

I was going to say Ladyhawke and then b like "it's the only movie I've watched this year lol!!" buuuut turns out I watched that in December. So I haven't seen any movies this year yet. pbfft

Would you work for someone you hate if the job paid extremely well?


----------



## pidge (Jan 31, 2018)

To be honest yes, while the job would be some lowkey torture, it would allow me to buy a house and nice things and kind of secure myself in the world and that, to me, matters more lmao

Whats a song you would happily listen to over and over again? (why?)


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

"Mine" by Bazzi, and because it reminds me of one of the closest friends. She is "so f***ing precious when she smiles", but she doesn't know it. 

What weird food combinations do you really enjoy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2018)

bolognese sauce and rice (gotta be sticky like jasmin rice though)... try it!

is there that one pwp you never got or took ages?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 31, 2018)

I have all now, but the one that took the longest was either one of the bridges or picnic blanket lol

Ever gone to a live concert before?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 31, 2018)

yeah! only for bands I'm no longer into, which is unfortunate
none of my fav bands tour in the US very often ; ^;

favorite videogame genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

tbs, srpg.. generally anything not too elitist shooters/strategy games.

how did you get into animal crossing`?


----------



## pique (Feb 1, 2018)

My brothers had played it in the past so I was a little interested in it from the very start, but this year for Christmas my brother gifted it to me. He teased that I had started "five years late", but I don't mind. I love the game.

How many countries have you traveled to and which one was your favorite?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2018)

I've only traveled from state to state here in the US, except going to the Bahamas. We'd go back and forth since we have family and land? there. But I want to travel overseas one day! To Europe, Japan, etc.

Ever had food from outside your country?
If so, did you like it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

uhh i guess a lot of food here is foreign more or less lol

worst music you ever heard?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 1, 2018)

Mostly country. I cringe whenever it gets put on the radio, especially when you're traveling for long periods of time.
It gets to your head, eventually.

This is like the third time I forgot a question. Here goes.

Have you ever taken Graphic Design class? If so, how did you like it, and what was your opinion on it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

no.. could be fun idk *shrugs*


a language you want to learn?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 1, 2018)

French, Spanish... Japanese too if it were easier to learn. 

What is your favorite type of flower?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2018)

I really like pansies, hibiscus, and sunflowers 

What do you do/plan on doing for a living?


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 1, 2018)

Gotta finish my studies first but I'd like to help people in some way.

What's your favorite colored snow?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2018)

Black 

Do you like the song Jump Up Superstar?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes! I got so excited when I saw the advert, and listened to it on repeat for a while. Hope to get a Switch soon <3

Would you ever sky-dive for a million dollars?


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 2, 2018)

You don?t even have to pay me to do it, I always wanted to sky-dive! (... but I won?t refuse the million dollars, of course...  )

Do you have a drone?


----------



## pidge (Feb 2, 2018)

No but I've always thought it was something cool I'd like to own.

Do you agree with hacking in ACNL? (E.G OOT3DS Cubic Ninja etc)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)

As long as you do it for yourself and don't mess up people's game etc. I don't care. I mean what's the deal if you just coded a chair and it works fine? Some things are kinda extremely hard to get so yeah I don't really care as long as my game works.

mention a really bad game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2018)

PLUMBERS DON'T WEAR TIESSSSSS
(Game of the year 1994!!)

What kind of setting would you like to live in? (Country, small town, small city, big city, etc.)


----------



## midnightdreams (Feb 2, 2018)

Small town. I like the feeling of coziness and it'd be easier to get around.

What is your most watched movie of all time?


----------



## pique (Feb 2, 2018)

Ugh, memories. Not welcome ones. I watched one of the Barbie movies (can't remember the name) every single morning for a year when I was 3-4 years old.

What are some small things that make your day better?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

Seeing my best friend/boyfriend. He's one of the few people who understand me, and (usually) makes my day. Oh, and good food.

Drake or Josh?


----------



## carp (Feb 3, 2018)

idk who jake and josh are

what's your least favourite colour, and why?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

Hot pink, it doesn’t really suit me in any way, especially in terms of fashion lol.

Do you like painting?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

oh yes although i like never do it.

(also i looked up that plumbers game wtf is that abomination)

do you play any mmorpg games?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2018)

I do not.

What would you like to accomplish before you die(if anything)?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

might sound lame, but eeh yeah to own some vinyl records.. also go to portugal some day maybe.. that'd be awesome!

do you like the monster hunter games?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

I played it once with my relatives but that was very long ago, and I’m not really keeping up with the series so I guess not.

Favourite gem?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

Diamond and emerald (because of mum).

First ever Sonic game you've played, if any?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

The first Sonic game I’ve played was Sonic Chaos!

Favourite Nintendo character?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Lucas from the Mother series

How many animals have you owned?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

In total, way too many to count. Mostly cats growing up. But had my babies taken away from me when I had to move in with my grandparents in 09.

Favorite video game villain?


----------



## Chele (Feb 3, 2018)

Dr Eggman

Favourite insect?


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Lady birds and Bees along with Ant wasps. 

Favourite pass time activity?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 3, 2018)

Illustrations, video games, food xoxo

Most embarrassing memory?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

oof uhhhhhh probably this one time when I had a 30 minute conversation with a random person who I mistook for a close friend somehow (I think I was just too tired to notice), only realizing at the end and then feeling like the World's Biggest Idiot for the rest of the night

Uhhhhhhh what music do you listen to usually?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2018)

Metal! \m/ power metal, death metal, black metal, thrash metal, doom metal, etc.

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

Uhhhhhhh probably either Seattle or Vancouver, but honestly not really sure

Favorite time of day?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2018)

The evening, I suppose? 

What are your guilty pleasures(if anything)?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

the bold and the beautiful, like worst tv series ever but uuh been watching it for 10+ years so xD

favorite comic/manga?


----------



## carp (Feb 4, 2018)

never read a comic/manga lol

how do you like your eggs?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

scrambled/ poach so i can just eat the whites.

bubble butt?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 4, 2018)

Um ;; yes? Lol

Netflix or Hulu?


----------



## Hikari (Feb 4, 2018)

Netflix ofc

What's your favorite vegetable?


----------



## Espurr (Feb 4, 2018)

I enjoy cucumbers, specifically of the pickled variety.

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

No, and horseradish isn't either

Favorite food?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2018)

Hard to say...there' so much! Maybe my mom's "Cowboy beans"? Idk..

Who is your favorite singer/vocalist?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)

TOOO MANY. rude you are.

uhh.. Lu?s C?lia, S?rgio Godinho, Sheila Charlesworth, Jos? Afonso, Grace Slick, Signe Andersen, Janis Joplin, Jos? Carlos Schwarz..

what time is it where you are


----------



## pique (Feb 5, 2018)

8:26 AM... I was up until almost midnight last night watching the Superbowl (ayyy Eagles) and I woke up a few hours ago so I'm pretty tired right now. Going to bed at midnight is last for a responsible person like me (ha, _responsible_? *me*? no way!).

 If you were invisible for a day, what would you do? c;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)

probably sneak around like, idk castles and stuff for fun. or just follow like our prime minister or royal family at work.

worst movie you ever seen?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2018)

Probably The Last Airbender

Last time you went to a movie theater?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)

probably last december or stuff iirc.

do you like raisins?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2018)

Once in a while. I especially like em chocolate covered xD

Favorite snack?


----------



## carp (Feb 5, 2018)

don't really eat snacks now- when i did, it was chocolate digestives

favourite biscuit (cookie)?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 5, 2018)

Anything chocolate .-.

Longest roadtrip?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2018)

Around 8 hours+? From Sacramento to S Washington to camp.

Would you prefer flying or driving to travel?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 5, 2018)

I think I'd prefer driving. I've never been on a plane so the idea kind of scares me but if it the traveling was done by a personal car, I wouldn't have to worry about there being too many passengers. 

Would you pet a shark?


----------



## pique (Feb 5, 2018)

Hell yeah! That would be amazing!

If you could travel anywhere, where would you go and why?


----------



## Cascade (Feb 5, 2018)

France because its one of my dream to vacation with.

How often do you check the wall clock?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2018)

Like constantly lol
I have a little analog clock on my wrist for that too xD

Have you ever been to Mississippi?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 5, 2018)

Hmm I think so, but as a "just passing through while we get to our real destination" 

How cold are your toes atm?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2018)

Not that cold. Me socks are doing the job!

If you could meet anyone, who would it be?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 6, 2018)

It'd be either of 2 persons I knew through this forum.
If one, I'd meet them to give a choking tight hug. If the other, I'd meet to KICK HIS ASS for real. Really.

How long and often do you listen to music a day?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2018)

WAYYY too damn much! Like, it's literally my life! Lol.

How has life been treating you lately?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2018)

a lot better lately, but who knows..

worst book you ever read?


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

i don't remember the name but it was a "book for boys" about skateboarding teens who kept the city safe and played video games.. horrifically written

do you believe in true love?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah.


How tired are you?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 6, 2018)

On a scale of 1 to 10 I'd say 7. This headache might play a part in it.

How often do you actually feel well-rested in the morning?


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

about once or twice a month i might not (staying out late clubbing or something), but practically everyday

do you like green vegetables?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2018)

yeah why not. as long as the texture and consistence is not bad i'll eat.

fave dog breed?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 6, 2018)

Huskies, German Shepherds, or Shiba Inu.

Favorite candy?


----------



## carp (Feb 6, 2018)

fruit pastilles!

favourite (not nintendo) video game?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 6, 2018)

Flubbernuggets... Um... I'd have to say Call of Duty Black Ops II, or Gears of War 3 (Very bloody :3)

Favorite dog breed? (Not Shibu Inu)


----------



## Cascade (Feb 6, 2018)

German Shepherds.

do you listen to music on Youtube or by your downloads?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2018)

i stream by spotify.

do you prefer cooked or raw vegetables?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

depends on what veggie lol but generally raw

last thing(s) you purchased?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 7, 2018)

A chicken caesar wrap and a bottle of apple soda since it felt like forever until the lunchtime.

Do you like wearing hoodies?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

i don't mind them but a lot are just ugly or obviously for people younger than me so it's hard finding nice ones..

what 3ds/2ds model do you have, if any?


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 7, 2018)

I have one of each model; but mostly use my Majora’s Mask new 3DS XL and red Yveltal 3DS XL.

What’s the best anime of all time?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

revolutionary girl utena, and the "old" sailor moon.

what's for lunch/dinner?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 7, 2018)

Depends. I might cook up bacon and eggs with rice like I usually do. IT'S SO GOOD!

What is your favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

you forget the q lol.

do you like fish burgers?


----------



## midnightdreams (Feb 7, 2018)

Neutral. I'll eat it just fine if there's nothing else or if it's offered to me but I won't go out of my way to get some.

A song you like but feel no one else does?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 7, 2018)

Well rather than no one liking it, it's not mainstream where I am (US), I'd say vocaloid music when I feel like it.

Any favorite rhythm games?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> you forget the q lol.
> 
> do you like fish burgers?



I didn't forget? My question was what was your favorite food...

I'd have to say guitar hero or Squid Beatz in Splatoon 2 ;3

Hm. What's your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> you forget the q lol.
> 
> do you like fish burgers?



I didn't forget? My question was what was your favorite food...

I'd have to say guitar hero or Squid


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> What's your favorite subject in school?



I'm going to say Spanish 2, because that's one of the easiest subjects for me. 

What's something that gets you motivated to do schoolwork?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 9, 2018)

Telling myself that all else fails in my future if I don't do this one thing well enough.

Do you think that weekends should be longer?


----------



## Zane (Feb 9, 2018)

god no, mail doesn't get delivered on weekends and I'm an impatient online shopper. saturday+sunday are my busiest days anyway haha

where would you rather go: the bottom of the ocean or into space


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 10, 2018)

Ocean, just a lot more interesting to me

Do you do most shopping in store or online?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2018)

in store unless it's specific game merch i need, i prefer seeing stuff irl and feel it, try it on etc. when i buy.

weekend plans?


----------



## KingTacoz! (Feb 10, 2018)

Sadly, Never Played It

Pear Or Marina?
(Even Thought I Might Already Know The Answer XD)


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 10, 2018)

Neither. I much prefer the original Squid Sisters, tbh.

Which console has the best controller?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2018)

Nintendo 64 obviously 
Actually I really like the GCN controller too but you didn't hear me say that

What's your go-to food?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 10, 2018)

Probably random cereal like




Cheshire said:


> Neither. I much prefer the original Squid Sisters, tbh.


THATS NOT A ANSWER REEEEE

Do you want to answer this question?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 10, 2018)

Sure.

Do you like washing the dishes?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2018)

If the people who put said dishes actually properly throw food out and wash them off before putting them in the sink instead of just plopping them in all nasty n stuff then sure.

Do you know the band The Police/do you like them?


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2018)

I do know them and I don't like them. The radio plays Roxanne and Don't Stand So Close to Me all the time and I have to quickly change the station before it puts me out while I'm driving.

Got any plans for Valentine's Day?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 10, 2018)

Absolutely none. 

What's your favorite type of bird?


----------



## Cascade (Feb 10, 2018)

Dove 

What console do you prefer for next Animal Crossing game?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 11, 2018)

s w i t c h

Favorite time of day?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2018)

afternoon/early evening, at least during the week since i'm alone home by then. weekend are pretty meh if mom's home.

ever had vegetarian sushi?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 12, 2018)

I think so!

Favorite sushi, if any?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 14, 2018)

I guess an avocado roll? 

Japanese vs Chinese vs Korean style food?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2018)

Japanese, def. Not that fond of Chinese food and idk if I ever tried Korean much, so yeah that.

Fave star wars movie(s), if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 14, 2018)

My childhood was bland (strict Christian rules), so I've yet to catch up on them. Pretty embarrassed about it lol

Favorite show as a kid?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

probably sailor moon, pok?mon and a bunch of swedish shows.

and yeah fair beans, i've seen like 4-3 and rogue one in like less than a month so i feel you aha.

fave kind of sandwich?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2018)

PB&J is p lit

Have you ever seen a Star Trek movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

Probably part of some newer one but yeah not really my type of things.

game that made you disappointed?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 15, 2018)

Destiny 2, hands down. There are bad games that I've played, but this one actually _disappointed_ me because we had high hopes for it. They'll need a Taken King* sized fix for me to play on a regular basis again, sadly.

DC or Marvel?


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2018)

I got 2 confess I'm not even sure which one is which.. I've never really cared about super heroes rip

would you spend the night alone in a reportedly haunted house?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2018)

unless i got money for it, no lol

do you watch the olympics?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 16, 2018)

When I can. I don't have cable (nor do I use it), but Olympics, Election, and Super Bowl are the only times I really care to.

Favorite cereal?


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 16, 2018)

Life or honey nut Cheerios 

favorite Disney movie?


----------



## Cascade (Feb 16, 2018)

The Lion King.

last pokemon you shiny hunt?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 16, 2018)

Haven't caught any, don't play too often anymore

Favorite color?


----------



## Cascade (Feb 16, 2018)

gray 

favorite hybrid in acnl?


----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 16, 2018)

pink lilies! they look so peaceful!

favorite holiday/event in acnl?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 16, 2018)

Toy Day maybe? Favorite time of year too lol
Thanksgiving and April Fools too!

Your first car? If any


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

don't have one nor have a license so xD

fav kind of juice?


----------



## Chele (Feb 17, 2018)

Pomegranate juice!

Is your room generally messy or clean?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

since i dont really have a room, yeah the living room is a mess lmao. so is my mom's room lol

best monster hunter game, imo? (if you played)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2018)

Mmmm never played or watched anyone play Monster Hunter 
Though there's a dragon in one of the games that I really like!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Darn I forgot a question lmao

Do you prefer to dress casual or look nice?  Or maybe even both? *rolleyes*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

casual man, as much as i can without being too sloppy for work  if there is anything i hate it's ball dresses and tuxedos to wear lol. or just business attire like those office rats.

fave movie all time n why?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

Ah too many to list! I'd say Spirited Away maybe at top? So beautiful <3

Would you run a crafts or sweets store?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

probably crafts, that'd be more interesting...

fave kind of candy?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

Chocolate (if it's considered candy). Specifically Ferrero Rocher chocolates <3

Favorite beverage?


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh, I couldn't say but I can give a few of my favourites: Shloer (white grape, ros?, elderflower & white grape and apple & white grape), tea, pepsi/coke, apple juice and strawberry juice.


what is the most important thing out of these three things? internet, money or friends?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

Sounds yummy!
Friends for sure (especially close friends). Sure it would be hard without the other two, but life would feel empty without them. They're like family to me.

If you won the lottery, what would you do with it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

buy my own apartment.. then buy vinyl records i want. the rest i'd save.

fave musical?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

THE HILLS ARE ALIIIIIVE WITH THE SOUND OF MUUSSSIIIIC~

Favorite opera if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

uhh can't really say since i dont really listen to them except from maybe hearing a few songs here and there so.. yeah n/a lol

fave pokemon game?


----------



## moonford (Feb 17, 2018)

Any Gen 4 main series game, so Pok?mon Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, Heart Gold & Soul Silver.


What is your favourite gem?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

My mum's birthstone, emerald. Topaz is beautiful, and diamond.

When's your birthday?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 17, 2018)

June 9. 

What country do you hope to visit someday?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 17, 2018)

japan and france!

favorite dog breed?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

french bulldog for sure.

fave cat breed?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 17, 2018)

this might sound basic or something, but American shorthair. 

do you have a food combination that you like but everyone else thinks is weird?


----------



## Loubelle (Feb 17, 2018)

I like carrots and whipped cream cx Everyone thinks it's weird, but it's so good .3. Also, french fries and ice-cream and chicken with pickles :3

Can you touch type? (typing without looking at the keyboard)


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

(Omg I love fries and ice cream/shakes!)
Hmm somewhat, still learning lol

Least favorite class in grade school?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 17, 2018)

I never went to grade school or any sort of school in years so, I’ll have to skip this question ;-; (maybe the user below can anwer it and my question?)

What is your favorite genre of video game?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2018)

Ah OK no problem!
Hmm I love all sorts from FPS's to life simulators!

Funniest thing you've ever watched?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2018)

unless it's like boring bromance/romantic comedy stuff or stand-up shows i'm pretty easily entertained.. but eh that weegee borad and pregante videos lmao.

you ever played aqw?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm sorry idk what aqw means ;;

How long does it take for your phone to fully charge?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2018)

(it's a flash browser mmorpg)

no idea, depends on how much it is charged? lol

last film you watched?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 18, 2018)

Breathe (From 2017 I think)

Did you watch any TV series in full?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2018)

Many, some recents are Friends, Dragon Maid, among others

What show surprised you with a plot twist? (No spoilers for others)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2018)

Spoiler: plot twist timeeeee



Hmm..... well I don't watch TV much but I do remember on Cheers, when at the end of season 5 Diane's like "oh don't worry I'm only going away for a few months and then I'll be back and we can get married!" and I was like oh boy this next season is gonna b lit, but then OH FRICK!! The next season starts, Diane gave up her writing dream and went to Hollywood or somethin and never returned to the show, and then Cheers was bought out by a corp??? Like wth... the show got kinda boring after all that happened 



Do you think you could ever be a physicist/mathematician?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh wow o:

And I don't think so. It would be too much for me, I give props to those who can lol

What's your writing style like? (cursive etc)


----------



## Chele (Feb 19, 2018)

My writing is straight and bunched together. Everybody in my class, including the teacher, says that my handwriting is neat but I don’t think it is lol.

What’s your favourite thing to do when you’re bored?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2018)

Look at Nintendo pins on Pinterest or play an N64 game 

Do you have any original characters (for drawing/writing)?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2018)

nope, not into that plus i don't draw/write a lot anyway.

is there amiibo(s) you really want?


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

mostly the ness amiibo, and the chrom amiibo so my robin isnt lonely haha

do you have a favorite 'obscure' game?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2018)

yep, Sunset. awesome point n click adventure game. Got heavily bashed for no reason and not a lot of people heard off it good otherwise..

fave musical?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 19, 2018)

For lack of anything better high school musical. Unless Disney princess movies count, then I'd say Moana

Should Marie of squid sisters name be prononced Mar-ie rather then Ma-rie to fit with the Callie-marie/calamarie pun?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

YES

Favorite shipping?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't "ship" so all I could say is rose+Finn and Kylo+Rey 



Opinion of this thread?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

it's pretty nice

favourite computer game?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 19, 2018)

Happy Wheels even though I suck 0w0

Favorite text face?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2018)

lenny face? xD

worst tv series?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Not a fan of shows on reality TV (Jersey Shore, Kardashians, Bachelor/ette, etc)

First book ever read? That you can remember at least?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 20, 2018)

Ok, because it's be hard to say (or even remember the title of) baby's first book, I'll say percy Jackson saga for "human beings first big book!"

Edit. I'm the creater of this thread yet I cannot remember to write a question!


I can't beat the E4 in Pokemon yellow. Thoughts?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Haven't played much of Pokemon Yellow, so can only give so much thought. Root root root! Beat it for those who can't lol

Hardest game ever played?
(No spoilers if possible)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow, um idk if it's supposed to be "hard" but Bayonetta is def one of the more challenging games out there. :3

fave kind of popcorn?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Kettle! And chocolate lol

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 20, 2018)

Definitely cheese!!

Worst pizza topping(I swear if someone says pineapple-)


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 20, 2018)

Pineapple, mushrooms, anything that isn't cheese or pepperoni


Last time you've dabbed?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Never have lol

Last time you've cartwheel'd?


----------



## tifachu (Feb 20, 2018)

never bc i have never been able to 

what's ur fave ice cream flavor!


----------



## moonford (Feb 20, 2018)

strawberry cheesecake

what is your preferred time of day?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Early evening! During sunset time

Favorite season?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 20, 2018)

Fall, no doubt!

Best year of your life?


----------



## tifachu (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm not sure. hopefullt this year can become my best years.
if i had to pick one maybe the year i graduated from kindergarten bc i got a super cute little white kitten <3 and also innocent easy times :,)

describe your first crush? 
however you want!  some ideas: what attracted you to them, physical features, personality, stuff you did together etc.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Hm, this guy was in the church/school I grew up in as a kid. He was kinda quiet like me. His name was Billy/William, and was pretty cute. We grew up together from maybe age 2 to age 12. Neither of us had the guts to approach each other like that. He cried once, according to his mum, when I started crushing on someone else, and everyone said he crushed on me too. His family moved on to a different church, and eventually mine did too. To this day we still don't talk to each other. It was odd now that I think about it lol

Worst date you've had? If any


----------



## Keldi (Feb 20, 2018)

Never had a date Q v Q

Best thing a friend's done?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2018)

Be there!

Did Justin Timberlake bring sexy back?


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 20, 2018)

No, not for me at least . v .

What's your favorite marine mammal?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Dolphin!

Favorite feline?


----------



## Puffy (Feb 20, 2018)

munchkin cats

opinions on bras


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 21, 2018)

Hate em, but uh... need em... ugh

Have you gone to prom?


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes, but I never had a date to bring 

Do you have a life motto?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

not really..peace and love maybe.

fave kind of turt or tort?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 21, 2018)

Like a turtle or wrongful tort? (I'm uncool idk what this means :-: ) cute baby turtles are the best; torts aren't good o:

Nailed it

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

turt, turtles.. tort, tortoises xD

both, depends on my mood!

cupcakes or just ol' muffins?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

OH xD omg embarrassing

Hmm cupcakes! Although I've had muffins that kicked butt once in a while~

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 22, 2018)

Waffles if they're belgian-style!

Still play animal crossing?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

More helping others and decorating, so I'd say so!

Where were you when you first played ACNL?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

No idea, either grandma's or home at mom's. Can't remember since it was during July when I got my very first copy in 2013.

what do you do for work/school?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

Right now I'm an artist at home (children's books, other projects), and my mum's caretaker. I was in college, but taking a break as I couldn't balance everything. Focusing on mum's health for now.

Favorite toy franchise as a kid?
Examples Barbie, Hot Wheels, etc~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

hmm.. Pok?mon probably or the real old Polly Pocket ones i think it was.. think i had that 90s watering can thing.  i most likely had barbies too lol.

fave biscuits?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 22, 2018)

Dog biscuits?

What made you recently chuckle?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

probably my co-worker bc we get a lot of weird stuff to pack up in our store

fave aspect of animal crossing?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

How it always has something for me to come back to, how the villagers are so memorable, and it's overall so timeless <3

First Animal Crossing game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2018)

The one on the Gamecube. When I get a Japanese N64 I'll get that version 


Do you collect Pokemon cards?


----------



## Ilafae (Feb 22, 2018)

I do! I've got binders and tins full of them.

Whats your biggest fear?


----------



## Marte (Feb 22, 2018)

Drowning

Do you like snow?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 22, 2018)

It's okay
I really dislike winter, but snow is kinda pretty as long as it's just snow and not slush or ice lol

Favorite kind of fish? Like, to look at, not to eat lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2018)

to look at.. hmm probably some random salt water fish i guess.. and anglerfishes even tho people think they are creepy.

most annoying creature to catch in new leaf for you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2018)

Not sure... I would say tarantula (that's the only bug I'm missing) but I don't even play much so it's not like I'm really trying ^^"
But some of the deep-sea creatures are hard to get, like the big crabs or whatever. But again, not really trying...

Do you get hot or cold easy?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2018)

It really depends. If I'm anxious, I get either extremely cold or extremely hot. Wind, easily cold. In my room, easily hot? Hope I answered this right lol

Have you ever put Poptarts in the freezer before eating?


----------



## Keldi (Feb 22, 2018)

What. O_O
No?

Favorite Youtuber?
*cough* THAT DUDE *cough*


----------



## moonford (Feb 22, 2018)

Shane Dawson has and always will be my most admired YouTuber. I've watched him for a decade now and his growth has been great, I have grown with him. My friends always say I'm just like him and I can see it, he has left an everlasting impression on me and it's been that way since I watched his first video. I would probably have a different outlook on life it wasn't for him.

What is your least favourite feeling?


----------



## Ilafae (Feb 22, 2018)

Kidney stone pain... lol

If you could change your real name what would you change it too, and what is it currently?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

not gonna reveal my current name since i do hate it and people don't really need to know unless they're close friends online. but yeah i totally wanna change it to sheila :3

fave pokemon game?


----------



## Marte (Feb 23, 2018)

Pokemon red!  I always come back for that one

Do you enjoy camping?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

depends on what kind and company i guess :3

worst ds/3ds you played?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 23, 2018)

As in a game for said platforms?
For me, personally, it'd be Etrian Odyssey :/ very much not my style of game.

favorite kind of chip/crisp if you eat them?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

yeah not a fan of those dungeon making stuff either like.. uh where do i even go lol. and yeah i meant game lol sigh

def. salt & vinegar!

favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 23, 2018)

I don’t know how to decide that. Um...
I’ll just say vanilla since then I can put anything in it and it becomes that flavour. So really..
Vanilla is every flavour?  
This doesn’t make much sense

What is your favorite cartoon that is still ongoing?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)

i dont really watch modern cartoons lot so i have no idea. bob's burgers maybe if it's still going ..

do you have any allergies?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 23, 2018)

Nothing serious like food, but a certain medicine and pollen sometimes?

Do you have a driving license/permit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a permit but it expired back in September... planning on getting my license this summer though 

Do you like the Beatles?


----------



## Loubelle (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't really listen to their music, but I don't dislike them :B

What's your shoe size?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2018)

Seven and a half! 

What time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## Loubelle (Feb 23, 2018)

Around 12 AM :/ 

What's your favorite color and what is you favorite shade of that color? (For example, mine is blue, and navy blue :3)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

I really like yellow... and I mean _bright_ yellow ❤

What do you do when life gives you lemons?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 23, 2018)

Squeeze em on my fish! ...Lemonade is good too lol

Sneakers or high heels?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

Def sneakers... converse all-stars are my go-to shoe 

What is your favorite drink?


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm going to narrow it down by saying "soda" so root beer 


Ani-yay or ani-nay? ( Anime or no anime


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 23, 2018)

Anime, not obsessed but nice to watch when I'm in the mood.

Favorite salad?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Def sneakers... converse all-stars are my go-to shoe
> 
> What is your favorite drink?



Preach!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

uhh idk, regular salad..lettuce or stuff with some cucumber and a nice oil/vinegar dressing here ^^ ban tomatoes in salad 

last thing you purchased?


----------



## Marte (Feb 24, 2018)

Pepsi Max, he he he heeeee... I'm so addicted it's embarassing 

When it comes to candy, are you more of a sweet or sour person?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

Sweet, but nothing overly sweet lol

Peanuts or almonds?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

neither.. allergic to like all nuts and peanuts and i dont like almond.

do you like peppermint ice cream?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

Once in a while, if it's paired with something like chocolate lol

Favorite cheese?


----------



## carp (Feb 24, 2018)

red leicester is the bomb.com.co.uk.gov.png

if you could have any natural hair colour, which one would you have?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

black, or just darker brown than i got now.

what eye colour do you want to have?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 24, 2018)

Blue, or light hazel

Have any freckles?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 6, 2018)

A few barely noticeable ones on my cheeks they look more like acne or dirt lol
A few on both arms, one I tried to pick at in fifth grade to see if it would go away.
And one on my left knee that I used to lick as a child LOL 

What kind of driver are you? (aggressive, defensive)


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2018)

Hmm, I'm usually on the more careful side. I don't always trust myself to go aggressive, but sometimes I have to be with such heavy Orlando traffic lol

How old were you when you graduated high school, if you did already?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2018)

18. That's mostly because I'm born pretty late (December) and I graduated in spring but yeah it was 3 years education.(Usually you do it here age 16-19, or if you do 4 years then 16-20 if its 4 years or you need longer time to finish it).

Fave Pok?mon game?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

I suppose that'd be Pokemon SoulSilver/HeartGold. Then again, I haven't played that many latter day Pokemon games.

Favorite book author, if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2018)

If you mean writing style and themes, def. Jos? Saramago and Ryu Murakami. Also Yukio Mishima.

fav sauce?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 6, 2018)

Hot sauce. all kinds

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2018)

vinyl records and books i guess.. aha.

least fav food?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Raspberry white chocolate....no thank you.

Favorite junk food?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2018)

HOO BOY WHERE DO I BEGIN
Lol but I'll keep it short:

-Ferrero Rocher chocolates
-cheesecakes and other pastries
-buffalo wings
-pizza
-FRIES
-frozen yogurt
-OK ALMOST EVERYTHING with standards ofc

Least favorite frozen food?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

anything fish, also chicken can be gross too.

fave pok?mon if any?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2018)

That's a tough one...I don't really know that much latter day Pokemon so that's out of the question..maybe Blaziken? Idk.

What are 10(if that amount) of your favorite movies?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

Uhhh I'm not even gonna list that, it's gonna be too much to read. Yeah I've got way more than 10 if not 100  lol.

fave flower?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2018)

Ah so many! But among the top are roses, bird of paradise, hibiscus, sunflowers (for my mum), lilies, and tulips!

Do you have a favorite bathing soap?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2018)

nope, i just use whatever we have when i take a bath aha.

fave manga, if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2018)

Hmm, I've watched more anime than manga, but I'd say Miracle Girls and Yotsuba!. These were the first ever series I've finished. Miracle Girls is very straightforward, but very well written and has inspired me to story write and draw to this day. Yotsuba well, is just adorable always <3

First cartoon you've fallen in love with?


----------



## Giddy (Mar 8, 2018)

This was hard to think of cause I watched SO MANY cartoons as a kid and loved so many, I'm willing to rewatch em all, 
But I'm going to go for Pingu~OR Kipper Can't be to sure. They were both wonderful. 

Favourite book you could read forever?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2018)

The Catcher in the Rye.

What song is stuck in your head?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2018)

The cisco hold music lmao

Did you watch the new Nintendo Direct yet? If so what do you think of it?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 8, 2018)

No, I never watched it... Found out about the news though. I'm not sure if the new Smash Bros. game will just be a port or not, who knows.

Has your phone ever been spammed before (if you have one)?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 8, 2018)

Nope? 

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2018)

I do not.

Favorite singer?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 8, 2018)

Hard to pick just one, but Gorillaz (band) is among my top favorite.

Worst song you've ever heard?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2018)

Almost anything by Nickelback(hard to pick just one).

Favorite instrument?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2018)

Guitar, even though I've never played one before. I really want to learn how to play it, though. 

Favorite candy brand?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 8, 2018)

LINDOR'S caramel flaver! absolutely!

What do you think of new octopees in Splatoon 2?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm sorry, barely know much about Splatoon :c
(and haven't caught up with the previews they had today if it was shown there)

Name of your first pet?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2018)

I think it was either Poxie or Moxie..? Idk...it's been too long!

What is your favorite beverage?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

Beer if we are talking about alcoholic stuff.

do you wear any bracelets?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 9, 2018)

Used to all the time in middle-high school, but not much anymore.

Are your ears pierced?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

nope, they used to when a was a kid tho but i let them grow back together since i never used earrings or stuff.

oldest video game console you own, if any?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2018)

A Wii, so...not too old.

What are some of your favorite cartoons?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

totally spies hands down.


fave breakfast cereal/muesli?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 11, 2018)

Weetabix, Honey Bunches of Oats, Coco Pebbles, Reese's cereal, banana nut cereal, etc
P.S. Honey Bunches was my mum's nickname for me, it's how I got my nickname tadaa lol

Oatmeal or grits?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

uhh oatmeal all day lol.

have your ever played any of the Civilization games?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Not that I can remember.

What games or game series are you hoping gets on the Switch?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

Honestly idc about the Switch unless Ninty stop being so scum about it, so to be blunt, nothing for now.

Do you play a Pok?mon game currently?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

I do not.

When was the last concert you've been to?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

Last "real" concert was Mulatu Astatke in November last year, although I was at some boring Thin Lizzy tribute event in January this year if you could call that "concerts" lol.

what type of phone dya have?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

I have none(sadly). 

What makes you feel nostalgic?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

music, mainly i guess for good or bad...

plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

NONE!

Preferred mode of communication(if any)?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

be glad lol.

i guess text or just irl talk, i hate phones.


doing rn?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 11, 2018)

Not much except browsing this forum 

Do you own any plush toys?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

yeah an umbreon plushie and a waddle dee that my friend's dog chewed on lol...

fav pokemon?


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 11, 2018)

Too many. One of them is jiraci.


Best dog you've played?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not sure what this means ;-;  
all dog is good!!

do u have any phobias


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

Nope!
Favorite pokemon?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 12, 2018)

Lucario~

Why did you choose your username?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

i like the name also an inside joke with some of my frens 

best thing you've gotten at wonder trade?


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 15, 2018)

Adamant shiny ryhorn with perfect IVs. ( The best thing I've sent is a duplicated shiny cyquandl )

Art inspiration?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

60s psychedelic stuff :3

fave instant ramen flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2018)

Oriental!

Favorite type of movies?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

well made documentaries.

fave pasta dish?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 16, 2018)

i don't really have one to be honest, but i do really like parmesan pesto on any sorta pasta !!

top three favourite acnl villagers?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

shep, coco, wendy.. i think.

doing rn?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 16, 2018)

just listenin' to the gorillaz and baking some easter sugar cookies~

if you could be reincarnated as an animal, what one would you choose?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

Hmmm probably a kitty or a puppy but I wanna be in a loving home ;u; Or maybe a cute lil bird for flight.

What was the last thing you drssed up as for Halloween?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 17, 2018)

last year, i was angelica from hamilton !!! the dress took all year to make, it was s o complex and annoying to put together, but worth it in the end ! 

favourite breed of dog?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

french bulldog.  i mean boop that snoot and ears man <3

least fave pokemon game


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2018)

I honestly don't know...I haven't played that many compared to so many others. Maybe X/Y?

What is your favorite time of year?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

i wish summer but they are pretty rainy.. although it's warm and i dont like cold so that still lol.

least fav chore?


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

Dishes. My back always aches afterward.

Excited for Smash 5?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

no because i dont really see myself wanting a switch anytime soon.

fave tbt collectible?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2018)

Def my waloogi eggs (ﾉ?ヮ`)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧

How do you like your coffee (or do you even like coffee)?


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

Coffee's too bitter for me. No matter how much it's sweetened, I just hate the taste of it.

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

not at all. but okay raw yolk is nice on pasta and meat i guess.

what do you do for work/school?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2018)

Nothing. I'm on disability.

What is your favorite outdoor activity(if any)?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

Pssshh I should say none since I'm like never outside. But I'd say either hiking or bird watching.

Are you close to yuor parents?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2018)

Physically distant from mother. I don't even know where my father is now, maybe in heaven?
Mentally, ummm.. I'd say close to mother? since I've accepted her years back. As for father, not sure. Too complicated and conflicted feelings about him.

Do you cook daily?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2018)

well if I do lunch boxes for work then, yes but those are just something simple with veggies.. I don't do more advanced things xD

least fave thing you've ever purchased?


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 18, 2018)

That one pudding, which looked delicious but tasted disgusting. Never again.

Which song is your all time favorite?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2018)

"Canto do desertor" by Lu?s C?lia.. I'll say, everyone go give it a listen! then lay down and try not to cry.

fave kind of music?


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 18, 2018)

Hm, I would say Synthie Pop.

Favorite Anime?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 18, 2018)

idk, probably fairy tail since i grew up watching it, but i really love ajin as well

do you believe in the supernatural?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

I do!

Peanut butter and Fluff or peanut butter and jelly?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2018)

neither, i'm allergic to peanuts and nuts so :v

most weird thing you've seen in a store?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 20, 2018)

In a thrift store, I saw a "naughty" inflatable sheep. Sex doll. They designed it to look like its wearing makeup and fishnets and stuff Lol.
I googled why such a thing exists.. and it's just made as a gag for bachelor's parties thank god. I only hope that's what people use it for


What's your earliest memory?


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 21, 2018)

Probably being in a bounce castle or picking myself up to walk ( probably the latter! )

Have you made any original concepts? ( As in ocs books anything rlly )


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a few characters I've made up. One is known as the Coffee Guy whose exploits are legendary.

What are you addicted to right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)

music, coffee.. same as usual lol.

most weird thing you own?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 21, 2018)

The weirdest thing I own... I’d say corn starch, for palmar hyperhidrosis. Other than that, the few things I own are ordinary.

What’s your favorite coffee chain?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)

no one really, i don't have coffee out much.

favourite tea?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2018)

Possibly chamomile...I haven't tried that many tea that much to really say.

What are you looking forward to right now?


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2018)

the delivery of some mail and hearing from my friend :>

what's yr opinion on crabs


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)

hopefully less trouble with the payment system where I work, it's been messing like all week ugh...

worst game you've playeD?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad, also crabs are cute and make good food


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2018)

idk, I'm just gonna say Sonic Riders because I only remember trying to play it like once because the controls were terrible and I could not figure them out 

where would you go if you could time travel


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2018)

back to 1967 obviously 

worst kind of sick you've been?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2018)

Prob both times I have pneumonia when I was 11 months old and when I was 4. I'm surprised I survived those, not even kidding.

Do you like Metallica?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2018)

I haven't really listened to their songs, so I don't have an opinion of them yet. 

Do you prefer to bathe or shower?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2018)

i usually shower, but I really like to relax in a bath.

would you eat your pinky toe for $1,000,000,000?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2018)

No, it's too fabulous. 

Have you ever stomped or clapped _We Will Rock You_ in class?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh yes, multiple times, in Social Studies class. Funnily enough, our class were practicing songs like Rock in’ Robin, Rocking around the clock tonight, Jailhouse, Splish Splash, Aint no mountain high enough, I will survive...

All for the graduation ceremony for 6th grade. It was wonderful.

Those days were great.

*cough* ANYWAYS,

Do you ever use any slang of any kind? If so, what is it, and what culture is it from?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2018)

yes i do..swedish, english you name from whatever culture i just use em lmao. too many to list lol

do you own any tie dye shirts?


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2018)

hmm no tie dye but i have this jacket being made for me rn and i can't wait

if u suddenly had $1000 what would you buy?


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

Id probably buy a flash reflective jacket or leggings lmfao (been wanting one) & a watch lmfao
+ cute jacket btw @Zane

digimon or pokemon? better pick digimon cause its the best >;(


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Q:* Digimon or Pokemon?

*A:* ...Can I choose neither? Sorry.

How many relationships have you been in?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 16, 2018)

None, i’m not even old enough to have one yet.

Do you ever get those moments where you want to sleep but stay up at the same time?


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 16, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> None, i’m not even old enough to have one yet.
> 
> Do you ever get those moments where you want to sleep but stay up at the same time?



All the time, it's the worst thing when your body is tired but your mind is still awake and running.

What's one thing that manages to cheer you up no matter what?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2018)

Usually rock music.

What's your view of Fox News?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

Piece of bull****, nuf said.

Do you like licorice?


----------



## 50m4ra (Apr 17, 2018)

Black licorice? Noooo no no no. Not at all.

Other licorice? Ya

Opinion on my current sig?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 17, 2018)

I love A Series of Unfortunate Events so, yeah.

Am I annoying? (Hint, the answer is yes)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2018)

Well, since you want me to say yes, yes...but in all seriousness, I don't know you well enough to judge.

If you've ever played Pokemon, what's your favorite Pokemon game?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 17, 2018)

Pok?mon Silver or Soul Silver. If you can’t tell, I love Lugia.

What am I doing with my life?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

Idk being a thot?

Fave vegetable?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 17, 2018)

That actually summarizes my life pretty well...

Um... I like salads so, lettuce.

What’s your favorite game other than Animal Crossing?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

Sunset. Brilliant point and click adventure.

worst vegetable?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 17, 2018)

I really hate asparagus. I dunno why...

Best food you’ve ever had?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)

these pulled pork and black bean tacos. sadly that store closed so idk if u can buy them somewhere else 

hot or thot?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 17, 2018)

Lol, you seem nice so, hot.

If you were a villager, what would your personality type be?


----------



## Kalle (Apr 17, 2018)

Smug.

If you could change one thing in history that would not disrupt or alter anything else, what would it be and why?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Be able to prevent 9/11 from happening.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2018)

Well kinda hard question since yeah most stuff would alter things... But yeah getting rid of Hitler before he rose to power could be good yes.

Most disgusting food u ever had?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 18, 2018)

I can't eat chicken pot pie without wanting to throw up.

What out of any wild animal would you choose to domesticate?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't think I'd domesticate any wild animal. My previous experience with rescuing a savannah cat drastically changed how I think about domesticating wild animals and hybrids. 

what is your dream job?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 18, 2018)

I have no ideas on my dream job yet, but, funnily enough, I would probably be a youtuber or a professional airsoft sniper (I am an absolute fan of snipers, but i’ve never fired one)

Who do you look up to as you live through your life?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't necessarily look up to anyone, tbh

What are you allergic to?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2018)

Novocaine.

Have you been to Orlando?


----------



## Keldi (Apr 18, 2018)

Nope

Worst nightmare?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2018)

Probably when I had one where I was mauled by a cheetah. So many of my dreams are screwed up...

What is your opinion on American politics today?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 18, 2018)

i’d rather hide under my pillow and wait for doomsday...things are just screwed up....

favourite country?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 18, 2018)

I want to visit Japan someday, it's such a lovely country. (Sorry for the typical weeb answer, haha.)

What kind of music do you like to listen to?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 18, 2018)

I listen to a bunch of different genres of music.  In any genre of music, I can find stuff that I like  

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 19, 2018)

i do actually! it’s something that my sisters & mom got too.

Is your hair on the shorter or longer spectrum?


----------



## goro (Apr 19, 2018)

short! i might grow it out to shoulder length if i ever go on t. i don't wanna look like velma again 
what do you value most in life? if that's too personal do you like mac n cheese


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2018)

Are we talking like a physical object that I hold dear to my heart? If that's what you meant then that's a toughy but it would probably have to be a tie between my stuffed koala bear that I've had since the day I was born and the urn of my mothers ashes. If you meant on the non-physical side of things I would probably have to say I value the simple things. 

and yes I like mac & cheese


When was the last time you stayed up for 24 hours or longer?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 19, 2018)

Pretty sure was it was last week. I don’t regret it.

When was the last time you went out camping?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh MAN! I can't remember!! Been ages, YEARS! Wouldn't mind doing it again. 

Do you own a Switch? If so what games do you have for it?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2018)

Nope.

favourite shirt you own?


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 19, 2018)

any one of my milsurp woodland camo jackets.

whats your favorite soda?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2018)

raspberry soda!

gdi now i wanna go buy some..

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2018)

Ohhhh vegan tacos!! I had some just last night. So yummy. 

Have you ever had any really embarrassing email addresses or usernames?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2018)

dude yes too many.. x))

least fave dish?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 20, 2018)

oh god i have to choose just one?
crabcakes (or seafood in general. gros)

what's the last thing you drank?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2018)

coffee i think!

fave fire emblem character if any?


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2018)

Marth :D

if you could see any artist in concert (even if they're dead just pretend u can magically still see them somehow) who would it be


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm not sure....I have bad anxiety but given that wouldn't affect me possibly Jerry Garcia w/ the Grateful Dead or something.

What is your favorite junk food?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

(not sure if it's really defined as junk food?).. Pineapple-Ham Pizza!

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

manatee!

do you wear hats?


----------



## boring (Apr 28, 2018)

Honestly they're usually not my thing, but I'll wear one occasionally. 

What colour do you think would best represent you??


----------



## tae (Apr 28, 2018)

probably gray, or a soft coral/pink color. 


do you drink coffee in the morning?


----------



## tae (Apr 28, 2018)

double post. wtf tbt.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

yes it my drug.

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## tae (Apr 28, 2018)

chicken soft tacos, mmm. delicious. 


what kind of phone do you have?
(if you don't have one, do you use a PC or a laptop?)


----------



## amai (Apr 28, 2018)

iphone 6s!
what’s your least favorite color?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

navy blue i think or just dark blue's like that in general.

fave shirt u own?


----------



## tae (Apr 28, 2018)

my blind guardian shirt.or my pink floyd shirt.



whats your favorite song at this moment?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 28, 2018)

I have a lot of t-shirts I really like so it's kinda hard to pick just one. If sweaters count, my pink Mega64 sweater.

If you could pick one food you had to eat every day for the rest of your life for one given meal (ex: same breakfast every day but lunch/dinner can be different), what would you pick for what meal?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

*This* one! _
(got it from when I went to Semi Finals of the League of Legends World Championship,
so it has some good memories for me <: ) _


What do you usually breakfast?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

sandwich, cereals, coffee and juice :3

worst music you ever heard?


----------



## boring (Apr 29, 2018)

My ex from a few years ago was really into j-pop and there was this one really bad singer and she just heldso many long notes??? why??? I swear down, this video was so terrifying it gave me pompompom flashbacks honestly, I can never unsee it.

If you could own any pet (assuming you can take care of it, just imagine.), what would it be?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

A dog. I want a puppy one day, when I can afford to take care of one?

Do you like bugs?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

My *backpack *for kindergarden was literally a bug, does that answer the question? 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

I used to; I raised chickens and fishes. They all died. 

What's on your bedroom wall?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2018)

a monster.

What's something you're good at?


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2018)

wrapping gifts. 

what size shoes do you wear?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 23, 2018)

Pretty sure it's size 13.

What is something you would like to become better at?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

Everything.

Favourite console platform?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 23, 2018)

I pretty much exclusively play Nintendo for consoles (along with PC). My favorite out of them would be the 3DS, with the original Wii being my favorite home console.

If you could live anywhere, where would you choose?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2018)

London, England

Do you watch Steven Universe?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

Nah.

Something/someone that encourages you?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

My animals often encourage me to not give up on life~

Do you prefer to live in the nature or city?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

I'd have to say the city cause I doubt I will ever get a driving license and I want to keep close to eg. work and stuff.. Also idfk what I'd do with a car they p much ruin nature anyways. I mean I don't mind going away I guess but I wouldn't want that permanent unless it was close to the city I guess.

Least fave kind of candy?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

Licorice _(my Mom is loving that qwq)_

Favorite smell?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

licorice is queen whatcha talking about

idk.. as long as it's not old garbage/food/puke/snus(snuff) I'm good lol.

fave flower?


----------



## Marte (May 25, 2018)

Myosotis 
And sunflowers and rosesD

Have your summer vacation started?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)

Nope, I work during summer @ my work practice place so nope lel.

Currently doing?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2018)

Listening to music while waiting for the bell to dismiss us to our next class.

Have you ever been a member of a non-profit organization?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2018)

Not really unless you count my work as one I guess (like everything goes to charity and the salvation army that helps people with lots of issues)...

doing for the weekend?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 26, 2018)

I have prom tonight and tomorrow im running a half marathon!! 

What TV show is your favorite?


----------



## Aderyn (May 26, 2018)

Fresh Meat

Do you have any special talents?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 26, 2018)

yeah, I can read auras
(I like your pfp, fellow skeley)

Do you own any pets?


----------



## Cwynne (May 26, 2018)

Yeah, a dog, a hamster, and a turtle.

What's your favorite band?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 26, 2018)

i don't think i have a favorite band anymore but when i was a teenager i really liked blink 182


What is your favorite season?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Spring

What is your favorite color and why?


----------



## tifachu (May 27, 2018)

PIIIINK! Pastel pink. For.... obvious reasons. It is just a happy, sweet & innocent color.

Do you ever want to get married?


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2018)

Not really, I'm not for all that romance and promises...

Worst chore?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Dishes

Least favorite sport?


----------



## Robot_marmot (May 27, 2018)

Soccer! 

Would you consider adopting a child?


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2018)

no i don't wanna take care of them -.-

currently playing?


----------



## Robot_marmot (May 27, 2018)

Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky

Do you know/like David Bowie?

Edit: 
Eh, probably a bad question. If you preder answer this:
Would you have a bird as a pet?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2018)

yes i like and know about him obv 

if i had more time and interest, for sure.. birbs!

worst game you played?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 28, 2018)

This is a hard one for me, but I absolutely despise Paper Mario: Sticker Star with a passion so I guess that one.

Do you have a favorite anime/manga? If so, what is it?


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2018)

idk Sailor Moon because it's the only anime I really like besides the early seasons of Pok?mon

what's something funny that happened to you/that you heard recently? : D


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)

I heard about Jimmy Kimmel meeting with former NBA star Karl Malone.  Don’t know if it happened recently, but I thought the conversation was hilarious.

Do you have someone you like?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2018)

Yes <3

most boring tv show/series?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Teen Titans Go

Will you get 50 posts today?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2018)

That I really don't know.

When did you start playing Animal Crossing?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

When I was way young.

Do you like David Bowie’s music?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes, I *love* it!

Would you ever visit Japan?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

No.

Have you listened to the song Japan?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

No.


Do you value your life?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

Tbh not really but I'm hoping to change that.

What's your favorite time of day?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Evenings.

What’s your favorite sport?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

TENNISSSS

Are you confident?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes.


Any hobbies?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

I would say play piano but that's kinda morphing into a career for me. 
I like to ride my bike, play old video games, study math/astronomy, and occasionally draw.

What is the state of cleanliness of your room?


----------



## tae (Jun 7, 2018)

absolutely spotless.
minus a little dog hair bc my doggo is shedding like a mf.



have you eaten today? if so what did you eat?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 7, 2018)

Yes! I had a salad at Subway. It's basically the sandwich though minus the bread so it's not exactly a full on salad!

What is the thing you're most proud of that you've accomplished this week?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

what a heavy question...

I'm most proud of catching up on all my freelance work

granted i had to use my 9-5 life time to do it lol

who was the last person you talked to on the phone for more than a couple minutes?


----------



## Zireael (Jun 7, 2018)

My mum lol.

What's the next big thing you're looking forward to?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2018)

honestly idk.. hopefully seeing a friend next week :3 and doing some re-modeling with the book department where i work so hopefully it'll make more sense than the last structure we had..

ever tried kelp noodles?


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2018)

Nope.

Would you rather have fingers for toes or toes for fingers??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

Fingers for toes. Then I could climb trees n stuff lol

Do you like purple stuff


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

yes!

favourite eeveelution? (I can't stop thinking of pokemon ;w; )


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

Sylveon.


Favorite thing to do every day?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Play video games/piano ^^

Do you like the blue rose collectible? Or do you wish it was a different color?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm pretty satisfied with it. It goes well with my other blue flowers.

If you could add one collectible, what would it be?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

A Wario egg lmao

Who's your fav Nintendo character?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

POKEMON TRAINER (joking)

Mario


Who is your favorite video game character?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

Adolf Hitler from the Sniper Elite series. Such a great rolemodel.

Was that post controversial?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2018)

depends on how easily offended you are i guess lol. i don't think so unless you are like dead serious and denying holocaust stuff.

most disgusting thing you ever tried to eat?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 9, 2018)

Homemade octopus : )


what was the last person you dated like?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

Nonexistent, I haven't dated anyone yet, I'm a loser.

What's your favorite drink?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Not going to lie, that response made me laugh more than it should have.  LOL

Sprite.


Who is your favorite type of person?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Someone who also likes to play old/Nintendo games 

Do you think Waluigi deserves to be in Smash 5?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes.  I want to hear his funny voice when he attacks (lol)


What do you think the new gen 8 games for Pokemon are going to be called (don’t know if this is already known)?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

This is already known
Let's Go Pikachu and Let's Go Eevee

How are you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Salty over the stupid Pokemon games on switch smfh
If that's actually the main series game (which I 100% doubt) then I'm giving up on getting a new game
Other than that I'm great ^^

What's your fav legendary poke?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

G I R A T I N A


Giratina, or Altered Forme Giratina?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

Altered Form Giratina



Spoiler: Kind of NSFW



(For Spike) How many files of Giratina hentai do you have on your computer?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Zero.  LOL, WHAT WOULD THAT EVEN LOOK LIKE?


What’s your favorite number?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

22

Is Spike being honest?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> Altered Form Giratina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank u for scarring me

I doubt it lol

Who could beat Giratina in a fist fight?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Only...

G I R A T I N A


Which one is taller?


G I R A T I N A or G I R A T I N A?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

The size of your folder of giratina "pics".

Do you believe in love?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Not at all lol

What should I change my user title to boiz

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or should I even change It


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

Change it to "Walutina"

Are your socks smelly?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Nah lol

Will I fall asleep in the next hour?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

Probably

ARE YOU BATMAN?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

NO THIS IS PATRICK (it's actually 'santa' but whatever)

ARE YOU BATMAN?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

NO I'M WALUTINA

W H O ' S A G O O D B O I


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

BATMAN

ARE YOU STILL BATMAN?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

STILL PATRICK O:

WHERE'S BATMAN


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

I DONT KNOW BUT I MADE A THREAD TO FIND HIM CALLED "WE NEED TO FIND BATMAN"

WILL YOU COME HELP FIND BATMAN? ALSO, ARE YOU BATMAN?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

STILL PATRICK BUT ILL HELP

WILL YOU HELP US FIND BATMAN? o:


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

YES I'LL PM YOU THE THREAD

DO YOU IDENTIFY AS BATMAN?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 10, 2018)

NO! THIS IS PATRICK!

What made you decide to join TBT?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

TO FIND BATMAN

WILL WE EVER FIND BATMAN?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> NO! THIS IS PATRICK!
> 
> What made you decide to join TBT?



WAIT I SAID THAT o: 

I wanted to help people get things they wanted or needed, mostly for free because along with being Patrick I'm Santa ;o;

I hope we find him!

Are you an imposter? o:


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

NO

ARE YOU BATMAN?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

nah

SHOULD WE STOP TRYING TO FIND BATMAN?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

MAYBE.


WHAT ABOUT THE GREEN LANTERN?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

HE'S RIGHT THERE

SHOULD WE STOP SCREAMING?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

idK

how will batman hear us? ;o;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Through Giratina

Batman?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

LOST, WHERE IS HE?

Paul?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Def batman

Would you consider Pokemon Platinum to be the best of it's kind?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

I think so ;~; after plat they changed the style a lot
*I played diamond/pearl/plat so so much and am apparently allergic to change ;w;

pokemon diamond/pearl or plat?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I play Pearl but if Platinum is more Giratina-oriented then sIGN ME RIGHT UP

Who's your fav starter poke?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

oh jeez there are so many across the diff. gens ;u;
charmander
chikorita/cyndaquil 
torchic/mudkip
piplup/chimchar
snivy/oshawott
– no opinion on the others as I've not played those or learned much about them ;w;


least favourite starter?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Prob Chimchar, idk it just bothers me lol

Have you ever felt the wrath of a very high level Blissey??


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

(The evolved forms aren't the _worst_)

How bad is it?

Favourite non-legendary pokemon?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

Zubat

Least favorite legendary pokemon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Regigigas, what a dummy lol

DO YOU LIKE CATS


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

YES

DO YOU LIKE BATMAN?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

POSSIBLY

What time is it where you live? (Its 1am here!!)


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

you'll never knowwww

place you want to travel? c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I would love to go to Germany tbh

Did you go anywhere today?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

I WENT TO THE NINJA LAND WHERE I GOT NINJA'D BY YOU

WHERE IS BATMAN?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

no idea ;w;

pie or cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2018)

pie, don't like cakes.

worst kinda music?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Definitely rap. Especially all the recent stuff, like wth??

Do you sleep with a fan?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2018)

no i wish i did the past month too it's too damn hot lol

have you played wario land 3? (the gbc game not the super mario land 3 one)


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jun 10, 2018)

yes

what's the meaning of life


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 10, 2018)

to live life to the fullest and do what makes you happiest

are you a Pomeranian or a Corgi?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

42

Is your user title from James Veitch?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Nah 

What's your favorite non-Nintendo game?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 10, 2018)

Persona 4 Golden, with Sonic Adventure 2 and Persona 5 close behind.

What is the funniest joke you know?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Juan 1: “I am the only Juan.”

Juan 2: “That’s not true, because I’m Juan!”

Juan 1: “That’s impossible!  I ordered my Juaninators to destroy all the other Juans in the world!”

Juan 2: “Well he forgot about me!”

Juan 1: “There’s only room for one Juan in this world, and it’s me.”

Juan 2: “No, it’s me!”

Juan 1: “There can be only Juan!”  *destroys the other Juan*

Juan 3: “Hey, what’s up?”

Juan 1: “Another Juan?  He must die!”

Juan 3: “Wait, w0t.”



Who is your favorite talk show host?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2018)

There's a guy on a local radio station who tells stories with other people, idk his name but they're p good (of you would consider that a talk show).

Do you know about the LJN games on NES?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

lol no had to look them up xD

do you like kelp noodles?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jun 11, 2018)

Four words.

*Never Heard Of It.*

On a side note, what's your favorite Nintendo game? (besides ACNL)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

mario kart 64. *equips self with flame safe shield*

worst ninty game?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Probably Pokemon Blue (idk really, lol).


Favorite decade?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2018)

The 80's. 'Cause it introduced heavy metal, power metal and thrash metal. 3 of my favorite genres of music.

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 12, 2018)

nothing. i’m not a chocolate fan. 

if you could witness the beginning of the universe or the end, which would you choose?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2018)

I personally don't think it had a beginning or has an end. For sake of argument though, beginning!

If you could eat copious amounts of any food w/o negative consequences, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

sushi! my tum is sensitive to rice so i can't eat too much or i wouldn't poop for a year lol.

fave kinda booze, or soft drink if you're underaged?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2018)

I personally think alcohol is terrible... but my favorite soft drink is cherry coke 

What do you think about Waluigi not being playable in Smash 5?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

couldn't care less about switch, but yeah he'd make a good smasher, for sure.

do you even own a switch?


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 12, 2018)

Yes, but my bro plays it way more than me. 


Have you been staying hydrated?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

No.  I don’t care about hydration.  


What’s your favorite type of weather?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

tornado ridden cyclic super cell weather

what were opinions on nintendo's e3 conference?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

It was lame, as I (secretly) thought it would be.


What’s your favorite game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

Sunset (point and click game set it a semi-fictional 60s-70s Americas.)

do you like grapes?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 12, 2018)

I used to.

When was the last time you felt happy?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

Bwoy never. Sike, I'm actually happy all the time bc I'm an easy person to please.

How social are you on the internet?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 12, 2018)

not at all

sanrio or rilakkuma?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 13, 2018)

sanrio!!! my girl etoile is the best. 

how do you like your coffee?


----------



## Ilafae (Jun 13, 2018)

(Im such a gudetama fan ^^ )
I like my coffee with a little milk, sweetner and hazelnut flavor!

If you could only eat one meal for a month what would the meal be? ( no more then 3 items to it)


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

probably chicken, mac and cheese, and broccoli with Slap 'Yo Mama on it :333

Who's your favorite ACNL character of all time?


----------



## Zane (Jun 13, 2018)

villager: Pietro is everything that's good in life
npc: Wisp <3

have you ever had a paranormal experience


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

Hmmm I don't think so xD I've had my door shut randomly, but I've found that it's my vent blowing air on the door xD I sure hope I don't have any tho <3

Would you rather have a million dollars or a couple true friends? :3


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 13, 2018)

I already have a couple true friends so I’ll take the money!

Favorite thing you did as a child?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Raged around and made people see I’m different from them.


Which is your favorite?  The west or the east?


----------



## Zane (Jun 13, 2018)

I have no sense of direction 

if you come across a snowman in the winter do you break it or leave it alone


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 13, 2018)

I leave it alone. I don't enjoy destroying things.

If you could make one idea into a fully polished game, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2018)

Some rpg where you play as an old-school hippie or stuff. idk xD

least fave snack?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2018)

Anything that's sweet and salty at the same time (like wtf ewww?)

What's your most valuable collectible?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Some rpg where you play as an old-school hippie or stuff. idk xD


Sounds littttt


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

The only one I have at the moment, the blue rose.

Which is your least favorite collectible?


----------



## Zireael (Jun 14, 2018)

Not really fond of the candies because of the grey background. It just doesn't look right imo. They'd look great with something a little brighter though.

Got any phobias?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

Just three: bugs/insects, the dark, and to die.


What’s your favorite video game ever?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 14, 2018)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2018)

Pokemon Diamond.


Who is your favorite fictional character?


----------



## Elin1O (Jun 16, 2018)

Either Link from Zelda, or Ace from One Piece... or Lucas or Claus from Mother 3.

What is your favorite video game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2018)

mario kart 64 lolol. if you count computer ones, Sunset.

what kind of 3ds/2ds model(s) do you own?


----------



## Sylvia (Jun 17, 2018)

I don't have one.

3DS or Nintendo Switch?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2018)

3DS all the way bro.

Favourite Koopaling?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

Luddyyyyy 

Who is your favorite of the Gen 2 legendary beasts?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 17, 2018)

Never played pokemon (don't shoot me plz)

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Never played pokemon (don't shoot me plz)
> 
> How do you like your coffee?



BOI YA GOTTA AT LEAST KNOW WHO SUICUNE IS SMH

I like my coffee with a bit of sugar and cream, just enough that it's not too sweet but not too bitter.

Have you ever watched King of the Hill?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2018)

Probably not, what is that even lol?

Most annoying song?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

That Kanye West song that goes "scoopdity woopty poop" for like 3 min straight lmaoo

Fav video game music?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Probably the OST from Xenoblade Chronicles 3D or one of the recent Fire Emblem games.


Favorite type of person?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

Video game hippies *cough cough Sheila cough* 

Do you like kittens?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes.  Cats are adorable.  


Which do you prefer, dogs or cats?


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 17, 2018)

Doggos are the best


What's your favorite video game and why?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 17, 2018)

Skyrim. there are endless possibilities with the open world size, mods, and just the depth that went into the game. i love it so much. 

what’s your dream career, if money didn’t matter?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

If money didn't matter, I guess I would do something that would allow me to draw. So maybe an illustrator :3

What are your thoughts on the acrylic nail trend?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

I think it's a nice way to make your nails look nice (especially those who have fragile nails), but I personally don't do it. I never bothered cause I would have a mighty hard time playing piano with acrylic nails on lol

Do you drink tea?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes. I looooove tea :> Especially sweet <3

Do you sleep with a blanket even when you're hot?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes.  Temperature doesn’t mean much to me.


Do you get hot or cold more easily?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 18, 2018)

i get hot, like sweaty-i’m dying hot if it’s higher than 75 farenheigt and i live in texas! i keep my house at about 65. i love the cold. tons of fans. i can always pile on the clothes if i get cold but if i get hot there’s only so many clothes i can take off. 

where do you want to live if you could afford anywhere?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 18, 2018)

A penthouse in NYC!

Whats your favorite Fortnite dance?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2018)

i haven't played the game rip... so idk.

favourite flavour of chewing gums?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

I don’t like chewing gum, or gum for that matter.


Are you able to beatbox well?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2018)

I actually am but I really don't like to do it ^^"

Have you ever caught a shiny pokemon before?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes I have caught a shiny delibird! 

Can you whistle?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

No.


Can you beatbox?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 19, 2018)

No.

Do you like Japanese music?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

From what I've heard, I'm not a fan of modern Japanese music, but Japanese folk/traditional music is pretty cool.

Do you have a daily go-to food?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2018)

No, I eat different things all the time.


What is your favorite drink?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2018)

Iced sweet tea is the best ^^

Do you like alotta lights on when it's dark outside?


----------



## Zane (Jun 20, 2018)

Not really, I like how my bedroom looks with just the lamp on once the sun's gone down. And I sleep without any lights on at all (unless I pass out before I can remember to turn the lamp off)

if someone wrote a biography about you what do you think the title would be


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2018)

This person doesn't know what she's doing but somehow shes making it through life unscathed.

What type of tree is the prettiest in your opinion?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Lemon tree.


What’s your favorite color of rose?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 20, 2018)

Blue, it’s the most aesthetically pleasing.

What is the pattern of your town’s grass?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

I don’t have a pattern for it?  If you’re asking about landscape, it’s just all grass with a bunch of road designs connecting every building.


Which AC game did you get the furthest in?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 20, 2018)

I mean the shapes, sorry. Like squares and stuff. Sorry I wasn’t Elbert clear

Anyways, I got the furthest in Animal Crossingopulation Growing mostly because my sister and I would take turns playing for hours and hours.

Which perfect fruit do you think  looks the best?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Perfect apples.


Which do you like more, Pokemon or Fire Emblem?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 20, 2018)

Pok?mon. I grew up with it. You can’t beat a love that’s lasted about 12 years.

Which shiny Pok?mon looks the best?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Shiny Hydreigon


Which is your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 20, 2018)

Lugia 

What is your favorite Pok?mon region?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Sinnoh.


Which is your favorite starter?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 20, 2018)

Totodile.

Who’s the best Pok?mon rival?


----------



## matt (Jun 20, 2018)

Lucas

Who is the worst Pok?mon rival


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 20, 2018)

All of the X/Y rivals...

Who is the best Pok?mon Professor?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

Professor Oak, of course


Who is the worst Pokemon Professor?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2018)

I don't have a least favorite tbh

Fav shoe brand?


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 20, 2018)

vans, im an emo piece of crap


whats your favorite type of candy?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 20, 2018)

Chocolates and gummies! <3

Who's your favourite YouTuber?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)

QuackityHQ


Who is your least favorite Youtuber?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2018)

Logan Paul, after what he did in Japan.

Do you like Taiwan?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2018)

Idk I don't know much about Taiwan

Do you like modern music?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2018)

Not the biggest fan, no.

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2018)

Not at all lol

Do you like bands like Led Zeppelin?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh yes. In fact, Led Zeppelin is one of my favorite bands.

Do you listen to Hip-Hop?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 21, 2018)

No I don't.

Favourite sport?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Baseball


Least favorite sport?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 21, 2018)

Soccer.

Are you into eSports?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2018)

I do watch competitive Starcraft. I don't watch every game, but I know who a decent chunk of the players are.

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you choose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

Probably Tokyo, even though it's so expensive. Seoul or Taipei would be cool too.

Do you like vaporwave?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

Not necessarily, but I can appreciate it! It’s definitely not the worst!

Do you like classical music? I don’t mean only Bethoven, either. Any kind of classical music!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Not at all.


Do you like modern music?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah

Can you dance?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, I know how to dance.


Have you ever been in a fight before?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes. It hasn't happened too often, but it has happened to me before.

Have you ever been in a romantic relationship with someone else before?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

No, and I don’t intend to.


Have you?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 22, 2018)

I've had a girlfriend before, but we stopped talking long ago. I kinda miss being in a relationship, to be honest.

Have you ever left your home country for any reason?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yep, I've traveled to Canada, Costa Rica, and Mexico.

Have you traveled to any other continents?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

Yup

Can you live without internet?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2018)

Probably yes, I mean I got a lot of music "offline" and yeah forums I could be without I guess. shrugs. And there are physical books you youngsters *waves cane*.

Do you like eggs for breakfast?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2018)

Sure! Usually scrambled w/ bbq sauce, sunny side up w/ toast or an omelette!

Have you seen any films by David Lynch?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

No, I had to Google the movies to find out

What do think about Donald trump? (Make it short)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't like him at all.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

He can go die any day.

Fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Hectical (Jun 23, 2018)

Barbecue 

Have you ever gone fishing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

once maybe but yeah i don't enjoy it lol :|

fave 3ds game?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2018)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

What would you do if you were suddenly warped back to the '80s?


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 23, 2018)

I'd likely freak out then try to blend in.
Would you trade all electronics you currently own for infinite knowledge of the universe?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 23, 2018)

Of course. Not only would I know how to build them myself, but they would be far superior to anything humanity can currently build.

Would you want to colonize another planet? By that I mean live there for the rest of your life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

Maybe if we can get rid of Trump and dumb world leaders alike and just live peacefully, sure.

do you follow the soccer wc?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2018)

Hell nah lmao never liked soccer

How do you feel rn?


----------



## matt (Jun 23, 2018)

Lathargic

Right this second, are you browsing BTF on a mobile desktop or tablet


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

ninjad smfh.. on my laptop.

least fave candy?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 23, 2018)

Tootsie Roll

Least favorite pizza topping?


----------



## matt (Jun 23, 2018)

Mushrooms I hate mushrooms 

Favourite pizza toppings? (Mine would be pineapple and bam)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2018)

mushroom and/or vegetables .. except olives ew.

eating rn if anything?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm just drinking some water 

Do you like to light candles/ have lit candles in your house?


----------



## matt (Jun 23, 2018)

No, anything that is a potential fire hazard I tend to try and avoid (except overloading my extension cords- I really should try to reduce the load)

Do you like olives? I love black olives- not so much green ones


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes, I do.


Do you like sodas or juice more?


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 23, 2018)

I like juice more.
What is your favorite book series?


----------



## Enny156 (Jun 23, 2018)

I want to say The wayfarers series but I have only read the first one so far (and I loved it so much!!). I'll go with Harry Potter instead.

What is your favorite season of the year?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Hard to say, but probably Spring.


What is your hobby?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2018)

music, literature, movies, history, second hand clothes 

worst 3ds game?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2018)

I have no idea.

Would you like a pygmy goat?


----------



## Yo that's Kiah (Jun 24, 2018)

Pygmy animals make me kind of sad, because most of them are genetically engineered to be that way and as a result they tend to suffer from poor physical health (similar to pugs) but they're absolutely adorable and I'd love to at least hold one! ;w;

If you had to pick between the ability to fly, or the ability to breathe underwater, what would you pick?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2018)

probably fly, i don't swim and stuff a whole lot anyway.

do you like to play tetris?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2018)

Kinda, never played it much when I was younger so I'm not that good at it.

Do you keep your nails long or short?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 24, 2018)

Medium (well on the longer side because I wear acrylics)

How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## BetaChorale (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't cut my hair in about 5 years. it's getting to my waistline now!


how many teddy bears do you own?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2018)

None.

Would you try a durian given the chance?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

No.


Are you open or close-minded?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 24, 2018)

I looked up differences between open and close-minded people and I'd say I'm more open minded. I'm probably like 75% open minded and maybe like 25% close-minded :v

If/ when a new animal crossing comes out, what is something you would do differently with your town, and one thing you would keep the same? (it can be multiple things if you'd like)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2018)

I want to make a town with all sheep villagers, maybe go for a theme but I might stick with flowers. I would definitely have about 85% flower coverage lol

Do you have a cat?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes, we have three at one house.


Do you like birds or rodents more?


----------



## BetaChorale (Jun 24, 2018)

I've.. never had to compare the two. But I guess, considering the wing tattoos.... and the lack of interest in rodents, I suppose my obvious answer is Birds. EXCEPT in the case of my best friend's rat, Pippin.

What's your favorite obscure/hard to find snack?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 24, 2018)

I remember really liking these garlic bread flavored chips a while back, but they were decently hard to find. Like one specific Walmart had them. Lol they're discontinued now, but yeah xD Can't think of one currently though

Who is your favorite Spongebob character and why?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2018)

I have no idea....possibly Squidward or Mr. Crabs. I guess Mr. Crabs miser-y nature is just charming in a sense. Idk, lol.

Who's your favorite Sonic character, if any(could be from the games, comics, shows, whatever)?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 25, 2018)

I really like Silver even if he gets a lot of flak for 06 being a bad game. I enjoyed his stories throughout the games, even if his gameplay isn't too fun.

If you could have a superpower for one month only, what would it be?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2018)

I would increase my intelligence to unimaginable levels, then I would spend the entire month solving various problems. By the end of the month, I'll have made the world significantly better, and have probably made a lot of money.

If you could instantly become an expert in one thing of your choosing, what would you pick?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

Playing the guitar or bass.

What would you like to accomplish before you die?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Become a sports broadcaster, international best-seller, manga director, anime director, and MMORPG founder (two different jobs, just split up).


What are you passionate about in life?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

Music! I love discovering new bands and artists, checking out new genres, discovering new instruments, etc.

If you could eat one food w/o getting fat or unfit, what would it be?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Music! I love discovering new bands and artists, checking out new genres, discovering new instruments, etc.

If you could eat one food w/o getting fat or unfit, what would it be?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 25, 2018)

Carrots but I'm already skinny 

Can you play any musical instrument?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

No, I suck!

If you could solve one of the world's problems, what would it be?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2018)

The fact that we all have to age and die. Whatever causes it, there is almost certainly a way to stop it. It's just a matter of technology.

If you could know the answer to one thing, what would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Why the people who wronged me did it.


What’s your worst childhood experience?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 25, 2018)

Becoming friends with toxic people

Is your hair curly or straight? And do you wish it were a different texture? c:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 25, 2018)

Straight, and I like it the way it is.

Would you say that you're photogenic?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Absolutely not lmao

Ya ever played TF2?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

No, and I don’t intend to.


Ever played Wizard101?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Ditto

What would you think if you saw a woman wearing a suit and tie?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

“Wow, she looks professional.”


What would you think if you saw a man wearing a shirt for shorts and shorts for a shirt?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Id be like who tf this boi lmaoo

Do you sleep with a fan?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

No.


Do you sleep with the A/C on?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

Sometimes.

Blueberries or strawberries?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Strawberries. I always thought blueberries tasted weird.

How long do you shower?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jun 25, 2018)

i'm a bath person! lol and it usually takes me about 30-45 minutes to get done (i like to sit and soak you know)

if you were a table, what kind of table would you be?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

I would be the man-eating table.  


If you were a Pokemon, which Pokemon would you be?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Walutina lol
But seriously, I would prob be an Arcanine 

Do you like One Piece?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

No, it’s too long of a show (sorry Monkey D. Luffy, lmao).


What is your favorite anime show?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

ONE PIECE 

Do you like rap?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

No, it’s annoying and I cannot understand the words/lyrics.


Which do you prefer more?  Jazz or country music?


----------



## smallpeach (Jun 25, 2018)

Jazz, I'm actually majoring in vocal jazz performance 

What would you give up for a new animal crossing game?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Nothing.  I don’t care if AC Switch happens or not (inb4 angry Animal Crossing fans, LOL).


What would you give up for a new Pokemon game this year instead of next year?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

Very original question lol
Nothing, if we're getting a new game I want it done right.

Do you have a dream catcher?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

No.


Do you dream about things?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Sometimes. I did have a dream last night that I was in a Spyro-like level, and every time we went through this creepy portal it took us into a different version of the level. It started out empty and ended up full of enemies and obstacles.

What's the craziest video game you ever played?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Probably Shin Megami Tensei IV (that game high key creeped me out at times, and for good reasons).


What’s the most casual game you have ever played?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 26, 2018)

Casual video game? I would say Animal Crossing I guess because I'm able to go at my own pace and there aren't any "deadlines' that would make it stressful.

Are there any dreams nightmares you still remember to this day? If so, what were they about? c:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 26, 2018)

There was the dream I had often when I was about 10 years old. 
It was about my guinea pigs.. they were running around outside
and a serial killer was taking them and cutting them in pieces in 
front of me U_U


What consoles do you own?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2018)

Just a Wii right now, unfortunately.

What game franchises do you most enjoy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

S U P E R M A R I O

I also really like Pokemon and TF2 


What is the size of your bed?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2018)

no idea but yeah def made for one person lol xD

your fave book?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 26, 2018)

Probably my field guide on birds.

What's the scariest movie you've ever seen?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

None.  I don’t watch scary movies.


What’s the worst movie you have ever seen?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Pretty much any horror/scary movie I've ever watched, never liked them.
Oh and the Sharknado movies... like jfc why did they need to make 5 of them lmao

Are/were you involved with a youth group?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

I used to be, but I didn’t stick with it.  Lol



What’s your worst fear?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 27, 2018)

Intimacy 

Do you sleep with a blanket even if it's hot in your room?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes, but I also sleep with the AC or ceiling fan on.


What makes you happy in life?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

When people compliment my talents 

What's the newest poke game you've played?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2018)

I think the last Pokemon game I played was SoulSilver? Not sure though.

Macaroni & cheese or ramen noodles?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 27, 2018)

Macaroni and cheese because cheese makes everything better

17 or 193?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2018)

uhh what is this some number meme idk about?

fave animal?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 27, 2018)

Cat :3

Do you peel your string cheese or just bite into it?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 27, 2018)

Peel !!

Last song you listened to?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 27, 2018)

In my mind by Maty Noyes

do you style your hair often or just leave it how it is?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 27, 2018)

Sorry double post :v


----------



## nanpan (Jun 27, 2018)

If I'm not going anywhere natural, if I'm going out then usually styled in a variety of braids or pigtails/ponytails !

Do you have any unique birthmarks?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

No.


Do you have any scars?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes, unfortunately! A lot actually. Two on my arms, one on my nose, like six on my knees and one on my right hand. Cats and dry skin cover all of them.

What was the last song stuck in your head?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

None.  I don’t usually get songs stuck in my head because I don’t listen to music that often.


Which do you prefer more, music or art?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

Music, nothing beats 80s classics 

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 27, 2018)

No, but that would be a cool thing to have! 

How often do you go to the mall?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

No, I do not.


EDIT: Well, somehow I let myself be ninja’d.  But I don’t go to the mall anymore, so my answer stands.


Do you have something that’s autographed?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

I had my mandolin autographed by someone many years ago, but it wore off because she signed the side 

Do you cover your walls with posters/drawings?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

I used to, but my parents do not like it anymore.


What’s your favorite drink to drink?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 27, 2018)

ICE COLD LEMONADE
Do you like Michael Jackson?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

Yess I love his 80s songs!

Do you know anyone who honestly believed Pikachu had black on the tip of its tail???


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes, me

Can you help make my thread famous


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry it requires thought and processing that I don't have most of the time 

Do you like long hair?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes I think it looks pretty on people (and me) but I just got my hair cut short because of summer and I was due for one because my ends are dead af

Favorite type of ice cream and favorite toppings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2018)

Definitely chocolate drizzle and nuts.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2018)

most ben & jerry's except those with peanuts/nuts.. as for toppings..whipped cream please.

last time you were sick?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2018)

late may

Is Taco Bell good for you


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2018)

dunno we dont have it here lol but yeah generally taco/mexican places are good here.

do u like fish n chips?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes. I don't have it a lot though, unfortunately!

What was the last movie you watched with other people?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

The Black Panther with my dad.


What’s the last video game you played?


----------



## Hellfish (Jun 28, 2018)

The Crew 2
What's the last thing you learnt that you greatly valued?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

Not to give up on your dreams, even if your goals seem unrealistic, they are still possible.


What’s your favorite thing to do every week?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

Pianooooooo

How often do you feel uncomfortable?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2018)

Not too often as I'm a hermit.

What instrument(if any) would you like to be really, REALLY good at?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

The saxophone.


What’s your favorite genre of music?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

New Wave ♡

What's your favorite eevee evolution?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2018)

Espeon

What day of the week do you hate most?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

Sunday, my dad always tries to force me to go to church and I always reject him, but he just never quits...

How many Ralts do you think are floating around in the Wonder Trade void right now?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't play Pok?mon but I throw out a number anyway! Twelve! Is that accurate?

What has been the most disappointing video game you've played to date?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 29, 2018)

Sims 4. I forget how much money it was but way too much. It has the amount of content I might expect to see in a demo, except it's claiming to be a complete game. Maybe the expansions make it better, but literally the only thing I buy from EA anymore is Garden Warfare since they somehow haven't managed to screw it up yet.

What is a personal prediction you have about the future?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

midnightdreams said:


> I don't play Pok?mon but I throw out a number anyway! Twelve! Is that accurate?


More like twelve thousand lmaooo

@Question above, I predict that a second civil war will happen


Do you own a desktop computer?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2018)

I do not(though I wish I did).

Which breed of dog would you like to have one of?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2018)

An Akita.

Do you like Japanese music?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2018)

No way

Can you predict who will win the world cups


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 29, 2018)

The Chicago Fire is a solid shout. Alternatively, coming home status: England NT after a defeat to eventual winners, Colombia.

What is your favorite thing about your country?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2018)

Our craft brewing industry. People like to say American beer sucks, that it's piss water. Well that's only because they've tried the crappy domestics(Budweiser, Coors, etc.)....Ya GOTTA go for our craft micro brews(Dogfish Head, Stone, Rogue, Harpoon, etc.)!!

What was the first real artist/band you became addicted to?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

None.  I don’t listen to music that often, so I’m not addicted to any artist or band.


What’s your favorite thing to build?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

A relationship....









Just kidding, I like building up piles of feathers in my room.
Well... I don't like it, but it happens anyway.

Favorite kind of bird?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

An eagle.


Favorite color?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

Green.

Favorite food?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Ribs and mashed potatoes with gravy.


Favorite song?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

That's a hard one... Hmm, this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
I recommend you check it out.

Favorite form of government?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

A democracy.



Favorite form of potato?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

Cut in half to make a baked potato.

Favorite top 10 top 10 list?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't watch stuff like that, but if I made one it would be "Top 10 best Steamed Hams memes"

Speaking of memes, what's been your favorite so far this year?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Ugandan Knuckles.


What’s your least favorite meme, ever?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2018)

The Tide pod challenge.

What countries do you want to visit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

I would love to visit Germany, and I've also considered visiting Japan too 

Do you like/watch Adult Swim?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes, at times.


Do you like watching Toonami?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Nah, I don't watch anime or anything like that

How good of a cook are you?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd say a 6.5/10. If I'm following directions, 8/10 lol

What phone do you have?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

A Samsung Galaxy S7


You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

I also have a Galaxy S7 what a coinkydink

Do you like cinnamon flavored candy?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice, Samsung Galaxy Note 5 lol

Do you use social media much?

edit: oh woops ninja'd lol

Not a huge fan of cinnamon candy I'm afraid lol
(omg love your signature)

same question


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

No.


Do you use Discord?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

I do lol

Favorite gaming system


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

N i n t e n d o 6 4

Fav American cartoon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Ninja?d


I liked Regular Show in the past.  None nowadays.  They are (mostly) all garbage nowadays, although I do like the Beyblade Burst series.


Least favorite gaming system?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

That I've tried myself, can't really think of one. Only had a flaw with Gameboy Color (no light) but loved it regardless lol.

Are you finished with your ACNL town?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Not at all.  I logged in to change some stuff about a couple weeks ago, and before that I had been on a year+ hiatus I’m pretty sure.


Do you play Fire Emblem games?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

I borrowed one of the 3ds games a while back, but other than that not really :c

What was your first ever 3ds game?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

First ever DS game was Pokemon Diamond.  As for 3DS, I honestly don’t remember.  It could have been Fire Emblem Awakening (from which I lost all my data in a system transfer.  That’s why I’m trying to beat it again).


Do you play any Pokemon games?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Not at all 

Are you more goth or hippie?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice, I had Pokemon Pearl way back in middle school. That was my first ever Pokemon game I beat (I wasn't allowed to play Pokemon growing up; religious family, so missed out on a lot). Currently, I have Sun/Moon, X/Y (literally both of each).

Favorite Pokemon?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh woops! ninja'd

I've never had one type of style. I mix it up all the time lol, especially after graduating.
Same question~


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Definitely Naganadel.


Least favorite Pokemon?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Hmm, that stone-looking one. Probo-something. Probopass?

Least favorite food ever?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Onions. They are the devil's vegetable.

Do you have a big or small room?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Small room here.


Do you live in a dorm (when at school)?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Not yet, but I will once I start college.

Do you like the current President of the United States?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

I do but I also believe that he's extremely idealistic and a bit crazy 

Do you still watch video tapes?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

No.


Which do you like more?  20th century literature or the classics?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2018)

depends on the author and genre i guess. i guess modern classics? haha

do you like tomatoes?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2018)

They're pretty good. Great when cooked, tolerable when fresh.

What is your favorite country when it comes to food?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2018)

That's a tough one! Possibly Mexico? Not sure.

Do you prefer Summer or Winter?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jun 30, 2018)

Definitely winter: I love to wear layers/long sleeves, I don?t like the sun - my skin doesn?t like it either, I love watching the snow outside while drinking hot chocolate
Winter is awsome!

Do you have a pet?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have no pets at the home where I live, unless you count computers or bicycles as pets 

Do you prefer reading, or writing books?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2018)

I have an entire fictional planet I like to write stories in. Maybe one day I'll write an entire book.

What is your favorite fictional universe?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jun 30, 2018)

My favorite fictional universe would be either the Animal Crossing world (the game pace is slow, changes do not take place very often, just a peaceful little town in a forest ) or the Yu-gi-oh universe.

Do you prefer to read real books or E-books (with E-reader)?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 30, 2018)

Real books

Can you beatbox?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2018)

I can't say I can.

How's life treatin' ya?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Not well at all.  Everyone lectures me and thinks I’m not capable of anything, and it makes me feel useless.


What’s your favorite day of the week?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2018)

During the Summer, I really like Monday and Tuesday, but when the school year starts it'll be Monday and Wednesday.

Do you like having plants in the house?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

No, they go outside.


Do you have any pets in your house?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2018)

3 cats and a dog 

Do you try to avoid food with a high sodium content?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Jun 30, 2018)

yes it dries out my scales

are you a reptilian


----------



## Grawr (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes. 

What are you most afraid of?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2018)

Having another sleep paralysis. Not a pleasant experience.

Where do you see your country in 50 years?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 30, 2018)

Dead, because capitalism and imperialism and colonialism will kill us all, we’ll all either starve to death, be poisoned by the chemicals they put in our food, or blown to bits because a country will finally retaliate against the tiny tangerine-cheeto-hybrid man that calls himself a president (HA!) after hundreds of years of the US invading countries and being evil, horrible creatures who destroy everything in their path  just peachy. 

What hurts you the most to think about?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2018)

a certain person because they don't really understand stuff he should, or just go along with it for comfort which is also bad because i can see it's not good for them :|

Fave candy?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2018)

That's hard to say...SO MUCH GOOD STUFF! You've got Swedish Fish, Milky Way, Snickers, Babe Ruth, Reese's cups, saltwater taffy, etc. HOW DO YOU CHOOSE?!

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2018)

not really, i've heard the lyrics/song probably but that's it..

fave crisp flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2018)

Bbq! ALL THE WAY!

Do you have a great admiration for anyone? If so, who?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

My sensei/master.  He’s so strong and varied in his martial art skills that he could be in the MMA and do well if he wanted to.


Who is your role model?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 1, 2018)

My grandmother. She died a few years ago but she was my ideal of a mother and housewife, hard working and the center of our family. Everyone loved her. I will be proud if I can become even a little like that one day.

Do you still use your first 3DS or did you get a new one over the time it has been out? (with all the updates/new models)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

I got a new one, but it has still been years since then.  I have the NN3DSXL LoZ gold triforce one as my main portable console (I don’t even remember why I got it.  I don’t care for LoZ anymore).


What’s your least favorite console?


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 1, 2018)

I?d have to go with Xbox in general because they never seem to have a game I?m interested in...

Do you own a ps vita?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 1, 2018)

I actually had to Google PS Vita yikes. But no I don't have one!

Do you play super smash brothers?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2018)

Nah, not really. I suck at that game(and fighting games in general).

Any games you're looking forward to?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

Super Mario maker

What's the last game you played?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

Omega Ruby

How's your summer going so far?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

It?s going great!  


Yours?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

Spoiler: mini rant



It's been really boring. I hoped that I would feel better, but it's only made me realize that I have no close friends irl that I feel comfortable around anymore, and I can't go anywhere cause I can't drive nor do I have money. I'm heavily regretting going back to school in August.
(See I'm trying to stay off of tbt and discord cause all I do is rant about my issues and no one needs that bs)



Do you keep a journal?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

No, I don’t.  I have good memorization skills.


How good is your memory?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jul 1, 2018)

Very horrible xD I forget things constantly ;-;

What's your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

I don’t have one.  It was too long ago and mostly filled with me raging at everyone.


What makes you angry?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

Sensitive people

Do you decorate your room with things you like?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2018)

Of course. Makes it more pleasant to be in.

What area of Earth do you find most interesting?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2018)

The wilds of Russia.

Castlevania or Metroid?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Neither; haven' played them

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Vanilla always and forever

What was your favirote Nintendo game system (Gameboy, Wii, Switch, DS)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

(boooo chocolate is the best)

I've only played the Wii, DS, and 3DS, sooo Wii.

Can I have 1 TBT please? :^)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm saving up here! (Vanilla makes awesome soda floats) (Wii forever! [CF too])

Did ou ever have to give a negative WiFi Trade Rating?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

I do not recall ever giving out a bad rating; if any, it'd be neutral or sorted out. (Darn. It was worth a shot.) (True, vanilla is amazing for rootbeer and Dr. Pepper)

Tic-tac-toe or rock paper scissors?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

(You will be banned for this XD) tic-tac-toe


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

You forgot to put a question. Banned for forgetting to put a question.

Grilled cheese in tomato soup or chicken broth?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Toe-mata-soup

Favirote Gen of Pokemon?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Only played Pokemon X, Alpha Sapphire, and Sun. I liked Pokemon X best. (gen 6)

No wifi for a week or no sweets for a month?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

No WiFi for a week. I have other hobbies. Plus I have a addictive sweet tooth

Favorite gameon Bell Tree being played currently?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Agh uh probably the Banning one. (sameee)

Is the dress white and gold or blue and black?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Never done the meme. Probably blue and black though, I always see what the majority sees or hears.

What is the best thing you've done on bell tree?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

I used to run a thread giving away free hybrids. I also gave a March birthstone away to someone who had a birthday in March for free, who I didn't know. I don't remember anything else. (nooo it's white and gold)


Cliff diving or scuba diving?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Whoops, misconception. Yep it's Yellow and gold.
Scuba Diving, I can't currently, but I can change that! (Eventually)

Have you ever accidentally planned 3-20 years ahead? (I know I have)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

How do you accidentally plan something 20 years ahead lol

Is it late where you are? (It is here rip)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Yep, I planned out my entire high school classes when I was a Freshman and Sophomore. It changes every year.

Chocolate chip cookies or peanut butter cookies?


----------



## Flare (Jul 2, 2018)

Chocolate Chip

No Arms or No Legs


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

(Late here too 2:00 am. Welp.)

Choclate Chip. My family has a great recipe for them.

Where are you typing


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

I am typing  in a box on the screen whilst in bed. Rip everything is being messed up, too many people at once. xD

What is your favorite season?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Winter (Jeezus, me too. 2 AM HYPE!!!)

Latest you ever stayed up


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Uhhh I've done all-nighters before but so far this summer I stayed up until 7:30am

Early bird or night owl?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Night Owl.

Best animal crossing game


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. The graphics and controls and everything is just so much better.

Best Mario game? (any game with Mario in it. Mario Kart, SSBB, etc.)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

I only played a few, but Luigi's Mansion (what? Mario is in the ending!)

Thoughts on amibo?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't have any Amiibo cards or things, but the new items are pretty cool.

Catfish or salmon?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Salmon.

Phone goes crazy at 2%?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Nope, it's always crazy.

Charge your phone when it dies, or whenever you think it needs it? (If so, what %)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Whenever it needs it (Mines going crazy soon, a bit more Your Banned and I'm off)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

You forgot a question again. xD

Nintendo or Xbox?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Nintendo (AHH IM EVERYWHEREEEEE)

Favorite ice cream?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Cookies and Cream 

Favorite pie?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Not sure 

Favourite 3ds game?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2018)

Probably Metroid: Samus Returns.

Sweet or savory?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Savory cause I need something salty rn.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2018)

forgot a question lol?

favourite movie ost? (don't answer anime because lik e99% of them are ost anyway)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2018)

Can't say I have one!

What are you addicted to right now?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a sweet tooth.


Best 3DS/DS game?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2018)

That's a tough one! Either Metroid: Samus Returns or one of the Castlevanias.

Favorite Wii game?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Harvest Moon: A wonderful life

Worst game system?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2018)

In a way 3ds because of the region locks and bad ports etc. and nintendo being scum about it lately.

best game system?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

Heckin N64 b ain't even gotta ask 

Ever had a major surgery?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2018)

not what i know of 

least fav shiny pokeyman?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

The ones that look exactly the same (like pikachu and leafeon)

Favorite shiny?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2018)

Chandelure.

What do you hope to accomplish today?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2018)

get better from my cold and throat **** i hope...

fave kind of juice?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2018)

I suppose anything berry-flavored?

Favorite kind of pie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 2, 2018)

Apple pie.

If you received a billion dollars, how would you use it?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Um... hard question. I would put at least half of it in a savings account, but I'm not sure what to do with the rest.

Being Happy and Poor or Bored and Rich?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2018)

Happy and poor.

Favorite author?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Angie Sage, author of the Magyk series.


Least favorite author?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

I hardly ever read so I don't have a least favorite.

If you owned Pokemon XY/ORAS, would you use mega evolutions?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

No.  I tend not to in those games.


What is your favorite mega evolution?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

Prob either mega Absol or mega Venusaur

Favorite poke type?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Dragon.


You?


----------



## Flare (Jul 2, 2018)

Fairy 

Favorite video game?


----------



## BetaChorale (Jul 2, 2018)

Dark Cloud for ps2!!! Hands down no question!

Last time you cried watching something fictional?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Sword Art Online years and years ago.  It was some lovey dovey episode, and just too emotional for my tastes.  Looking back, I’m glad I didn’t watch all of SAO.  That anime stinks.  


Favorite show to watch?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2018)

Definitely King of the Hill. I also like to watch Star Trek sometimes.

What a your favorite collectible on this site?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

The rose, obviously.  


What’s your least favorite collectible on the site?


----------



## BetaChorale (Jul 3, 2018)

The little house lookin ones. Fight me about it.

How many bones have you broken?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm not sure if I've broken any, but if I haven't, I have DEFINITELY bruised my fingers and toes c;

Do you wear socks around the house?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Nope.  Just my bare feet or sandals.  


Have you ever made someone’s day (as in made them really happy)?


----------



## BetaChorale (Jul 3, 2018)

The one I remember most is when I lived in San Francisco. There was an old homeless lady that I'd see everyday somewhere near my school, and she never once bothered anyone or asked for change or anything- she just drew on a little 3x5 sketchbook. So one day I was standing near her, in a line to get some of that sweet sweet taco truck gold, when she came up to me and asked if I'd like to see something. I said yes, and she showed me a drawing of myself, standing in line. It was really good to, drawn with burnt matches! So I gave her $20 for it. She didn't ask me to, she said I didn't have to do that, but I'm an artist too and gosh dangit her work was worth it!

Unfortunately the drawing wasn't sprayed with any fixative, so it wasn't long before it got smudged. Not long at all, I had to get through a bunch of classes today and couldn't find a way to preserve it safely 



How many times have you lost at Dodgeball?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

EDIT: That’s a really sweet story!  How kind of you.  

Never.  I have always been the last one standing.  Even in elementary school, when everyone else was knocked out, I was doing the matrix in order to dodge the opposing side’s attacks.  They ended up running out of time to take me out.  


Have you ever been in a fight?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2018)

Probably yeah I'm pretty hot-tempered lol.

How's the weather where you live?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Hot and sunny all the time during the summer... it can get over 100 degrees Fahrenheit.


Which do you prefer to measure by?  Fahrenheit, or Celsius?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2018)

Celsius, I don't even try reading Fahrenheit nor convert it anymore, why are people even using that system (Yeah we use C where I live lol..)

What's for lunch/dinner?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2018)

No idea!

What kind of movies do you enjoy most?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

Movies that make me laugh; not necessarily comedies.

How long do you stay in bed after you wake up?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 3, 2018)

On school days, I get straight out of bed. On weekends (during school) I probably stay in bed for like an hour. Currently, it is summer, and I stay in bed pretty much the whole day lol.

Do you prefer to eat strawberries plain or with something else (sugar, chocolate, whipped cream, etc)?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2018)

I usually eat them plain. Chocolate is sometimes nice but definitely not required.

What is currently your highest priority?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Currently, it’s graduating from university with a Business degree and Journalism concentration.  I also need to be working on writing my book series, and I have an internship next summer that I’ll need to prepare for.  I have a lot of high priorities, not just one.  Lmao


You?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 3, 2018)

Not dying

Is loving Jesus legal yet?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

It has been legal for a long time, lol.


What’s your worst fear?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

Probably lizards *cough* seriously *cough*

Do you have any phobia?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Just three: the insects, the dark, and to die.


Are you afraid to die?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2018)

Not necessarily; it's the most natural thing in the world!

Jazz or classical?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 3, 2018)

Jazz, depending on what kind anyway.

Showers or Baths?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jul 3, 2018)

Showers.. I cant stand the thought of laying in my filth >.< Idk I'm somewhat of a germaphobe.

Wolves or lions?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2018)

Wolves are the ancestors of dogs, and they are fascinating to learn about. Both are very interesting creatures though.

What game do you think is underrated?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

TF2. I know there's a large community of people playing it but I feel like it deserves the reputation that Overwatch has.

Have you ever tried patented Skinnerburgers?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 3, 2018)

Nope, I have absolutely no idea what you’re talking about whatsoever lmao

What’s your favorite fruit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

orchidflesh said:


> Nope, I have absolutely no idea what you’re talking about whatsoever lmao


Git gud or git rekttttt

As for my fav fruit, bananas and grapes 

Favorite cartoon character?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Mordecai from Regular Show


Least favorite cartoon character?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Idk there's a lot of cartoons I don't like

Have you accepted Giratina into your heart?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2018)

Chandelure is my true saviour.

Do you like chandeliers?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2018)

I guess they're alright? Not a huge Pokemon fan.

Favorite show atm?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

Nothing "at the moment" really, all I watch now is like soccer WC lol. All time would be M*A*S*H though.

do you wear eyeglasses?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 4, 2018)

Eyeglasses are for nerds.

Why are you up at this time?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(That eyeglasses thing was a joke please dont burn me)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

well had to send in a thing online to the job agency that i'm home and sick and then i got bored so I should probably go get some tea and rest..

*burns*
--

worst music?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

80s "^v^

A must have 3ds game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns... Get it meow!

fave cereal?


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jul 4, 2018)

Special K. 

What country would you like to visit the most?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2018)

Hard to say. I wouldn't mind Norway.

Have you been in any tragic accidents?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

no i hope not lol :|

doing right now?


----------



## Zane (Jul 4, 2018)

Having a headache and looking at my amazon cart, contemplating whether to check out.. I always end up spending money when I'm bored. T_T

Have you ever had a premonition


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

yeah.. :i

do you actually like elevators?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

-_- If you can fit a king-sized bed in them and I'm alone, yeah, kind of.

Old or New?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Old is gold 

Big or small bed?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

big please i roll around a lot lol.

have you ever owned a gameboy color?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

That was my own, no, but I have one from a cousin from years ago.  It doesn’t work anymore though, lol.


Did you ever own an original Nintendo DS?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 4, 2018)

I owned a DS Lite. But not the original

Do you own a GBA with a flashcart?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

Idek when I saw my GBA last time. 

Have you played every pokemon game?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)

Nope!

Turkey or chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)

uhh chicken, turkey made me sick last time i had it lol.

do you like to buy shoes?


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 5, 2018)

No, I don't enjoy shopping to be honest. I rarely buy clothes or shoes. 

Do you prefer spaghetti or mac n cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)

spaghetti tbh.

do you like chewing gum?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

No.


Do you know how to beatbox?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)

nope.

do you own any star wars merch?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

No I'm not a fan.

How many 3ds systems do you have?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Two.


You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)

two, the nn2ds xl is broke though so using my snes nn3ds xl

worst anime/manga you've come across?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

Pretty much anything on adult swim like Pop Team Epic, but then again in not a fan of anime

Favorite smell?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

Perfume

Least favourite smell?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

People who don't shower

Do you use any computer programs/software? (Like 3d modeling, music editing, etc)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

No.


Do you use imgur, photobucket, or something else?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)

I used to use photobucket every now and then, not so much anymore though.

Assuming you drink coffee how do you take it?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

McDonalds hot chocolate if it still counts

Have you gone to any live concert?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2018)

yes too many xD

do you like to wear bracelets?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

Nope

Do you like to wear shorts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2018)

nope that's like one thing i don't really like, i prefer longer skirts or just jeans/pants tbh or dresses.

fave kind of tea?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

I don’t like tea


Favorite form of coffee?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

All I know is I like it medium and sweet 

Are you good with money?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2018)

No! No I'm not. XD

Do you consider yourself tall or short, thick or thin?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2018)

short, thin, got a large ass lol

recent music discoveries you really like?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

I've been rediscovering classical piano music and it's just heavenly ♡

I've asked this before but what's your favorite eeveelution?


----------



## neoratz (Jul 7, 2018)

it's a tie between espeon and vaporeon! when i was little my favorite was actually umbreon tho 

do you have a favorite shirt?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

It’s hard to say, but probably my 2011 Dallas Mavericks NBA Finals Champions shirt.


Do you like a sunny day or rain more?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

Most of the time I like ain't days more because the Sun is too hot for me :>

Do you like 80s music?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

No.


Do you like anime music?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2018)

Older ones mainly from 90s and back, not a fan of 2000s-present electronic and more hiphop style stuff.

Worst anime?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

I dislike a lot of anime shows 

Do you like cats?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

No, I dislike a lot of cats.  Just kidding  I love them.


Do you like dogs?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Sure! In particular Golden Retrievers!

Hiking or swimming?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2018)

uhh swimming def.

(lol yeah there are a lot of bad animes just name one lol i'm curious)

have you farted today?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Mebbeh. Damn burritos.

Have you binge watched anything and if so, what?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2018)

yeah a couple of animes that were real good way way back.

least fave dish?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Macaroni and cheese.


Favorite dish?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

That's a tough one, so many!!

Gundam Wing or Neon Genesis Evangelion?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2018)

NGE, I really liked the manga in my teens but they stopped publishing with only a few issues of paperback here and I kinda never finished it. Never really watched/read GW so.

ever played neopets?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes, I played on the site years ago.  Lol


Ever played the original Toontown?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2018)

Nope. (same i played neopets with occasional breaks up to 2016).

do you like truffles crisps?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

No.


Do you like sushi?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2018)

Never tried it but I would prob hate it, I don't like raw fish.

What do you think of classical piano music?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't really mind it but it's not my taste.

Do you watch any kind of racing?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

No.


Do you watch any Baseball?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

I do not.

Do you like flavored seltzers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

No, I do not.


What’s your least favorite genre of music?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Whatever the hell you would call Nickelback....heavy alternative/post-grunge? Something like that.

What's your most favorite genre of music?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Jazz.


What are your plans for life?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

To get by. Nothing more. Yeah, I'm not ambitious.. :/

Some of your favorite animes and/or cartoons?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Dragon ball is favourite anime and Almost all cartoon network shows are favourite.

Least favourite cartoon or anime?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Hmm....toughie. Love Hina comes to mind. Frankly I hate romantic animes in general. As for cartoons, anything w/ crap animation like Johnny Test and whatnot.

What game are you addicted to right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns, Tetris, and some streetpass mii plaza games.. (also I actually loved the Love Hina manga, but it's not really rom com per se so)

fave kind of cake, if any?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

ICE CREAM CAKE!!

If you had have to one last meal, what would it be?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Pizzzzzzzza!!

What would be the only thing, you can eat for the rest of your life?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

Salads, because you can very it a lot and you don't need the same "filling" every day. You didn't say that so 

do you like sushi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes, though I almost never have it for some odd reason.

What is the strangest thing you saw last week?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Myself waking up at 5am 

Do you wear socks when you go to bed?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

No.  Who does that.....?  0_o


Which way do you sleep?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2018)

probably most except on my stomach lol.

(also yeah wtf sleep with their socks on that is just gross..)

fave juice flavour?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 9, 2018)

I Love Orange Juice. Favorite kind in the world

What was the first console you ever got?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2018)

The NES.

What gaming console did you not touch in a long time?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

My poor Wii lives under my bed.. 

What's your worst nightmare?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> (also yeah wtf sleep with their socks on that is just gross)


My dad does lmao

@above not sure

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## Grawr (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't own a lava lamp, but I used to. I think both of my recent ex girlfriends got me lava lamps at some point and I ended up tossing them when we broke up.

What's the most random thing you googled last week?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

I have no idea, my memory is damn terrible!!

Pygmy goat or alpaca?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Alpaca.  Very Oompa Loompa.  Very fantastic.  


Lamb or a goat?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

Lambs are v precious :>

Do you have central AC or a window unit when it's hot out? Or anything at all?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Window unit.

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)

Neither really.. but okay spring been good this year so. I hate autumn.

Have you ever burnt a body part?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

I've burnt my hand several times while cooking random stuff. They were ignorable burns tho.

Have you ever slept with jeans?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)

i hope not lmao xD

least fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

I don’t know.


Favorite non-alcoholic drink?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)

coca-cola zero, fanta, mtn dew 

fave musician?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

Myself (jk idk)

Favourite gaming yt channel?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Probably Helloween4545 so far, as he does a lot of survival horror and I dig that. RoahmMythril's stuff is also fairly entertaining.

Burrito or nachos?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Nachos.


Soccer or Hockey?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

Don't make me choose, I hate both.
Prob soccer, hockey is so dangerous oml 

Do you like rainbows?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 10, 2018)

I do!

If you could go anywhere in the universe you wanted to, where would you go?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Mars.


If you could be any age again, which age would you be?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

5

How many glasses of water do you drink everyday?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

None. I usually drink flavored seltzer.

Would you rather live in the city or out in the country?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 11, 2018)

The country, I'm definitely not a city person.

What is your favorite time of the day?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Probably night.

Donut or cupcake?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2018)

I take donuts any day. Come at me cupcake lovers!

Favourite hobby?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

Piano, but I'm gettin more in 3D model/animation stuff so that'll prob be a big hobby of mine in the future

Anything on your bedroom walls?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2018)

some ugly painting and some re-print of a painting above my bed then we have random crap everywhere lol...

what kind of phone d'ya have?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Windows phone
*Insert Sad Meme Song Here*

How do you do that thing where you put the text to the side of the image?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

I have no idea, I have no phone!

Marmite: yay or nay? Being a Yank, I've never tried it..


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Nay, btw you were ninja'd by me. Ninja'd after 30 minutes, wait really?

So I'll ask again...
How do you do that thing where you put the text to the side of the image?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

I don’t know off the top of my head.


What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Pizza

Would you prefer to die by pistol or shotgun?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Pistol.  More manly of a death.


Would you prefer to be burning or frozen?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Frozen

Pee or Squee?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Squee


Fly or swim?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm not sure. Swim?

Assuming you don't have any of these systems, would you rather have a PS4, Xbox One, or Nintendo Switch?


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a PS4 and a Switch. So Xbox One.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

What is your least favorite video game console you have ever owned?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

I think the Dreamcast. It's my only Sega console, and even though people say it has a lot of good games, I've yet to find anything I like.

Do you like to read?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Occasionally. I'm all about Lovecraft, Poe, and fantasy stories.

Horror or Sci-fi?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

Horror. I watched Texas chainsaw, grudge, the ring etc when I was only 7-8 year old 

Comedy or romance?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Comedy.


Action/adventure or mystery/horror?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 11, 2018)

Action/adventure

What was the first videogame you ever played?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh, I have no idea. The earliest I can think of is that Bratz Petz game on the GameCube. I used to play it alllll the time, hehehe 

What's the most recent videogame you've finished?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 12, 2018)

Lately I finished replaying pokemon soulsilver 

who's your favourite animal crossing villager?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2018)

Sprinkle

Who's your least favorite villager?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

Definitely either Ursala or Mallary. Terrible GCN memories made with those two idiots.

What's your favorite aesthetic?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

hippie? aha

worst hair dye you ever had, if any?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2018)

None.

Favorite singer?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

Too many, but Diamanda Gal?s is what I'm obsessive with now aha. Also Shila/Sheila Charlesworth is real good too.. and a bunch of other people lel. Lu?s C?lia too.

worst shampoo?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

I don’t know.


Least favorite daily chore?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Double post from before.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2018)

Laundry, only because our washer and dryer are in the basement.

Do you like leis?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 22, 2018)

leis are nice. flowery stuff in general like that is just my thing.

favorite video game console?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

gameboy advance sp, for sure.

least fave drink?


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 22, 2018)

Those smoothies that are made with pure vegetables
Did you watch Wimbledon this year?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

no i don't have any interest at all lol..

do you play any mmorpg's?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

Idek what that is so no

Do you own/use a record player?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

No.


Did you watch the MLB All Star game this year?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

no what is that even lol

(how can one not own a record player. SINNER go to hell jk)

fave candy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

Sheila said:


> (how can one not own a record player. SINNER go to hell jk)
> 
> fave candy?


Same. Begone thot

My favorite candy is anything chewy and sour, like soft sweet tarts 

Doing anything cool today?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

not much, went swimming in the lake twice today and been sleeping so not really.. 9 pm here soon xD

least fave pokemon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

(I just realized that this page existed when I came back just now.  I thought I was responding to the Wimbledon question at the end of page 160, lmao)


Arceus.


Most prized possession?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

some of my vinyl records, some are worth a lot and/or just rare to come across where i live

fave pokemon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Naganadel.


Least favorite type of Pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

probably grass lol due to all its 98 weaknesses plus a lot have dual as well.

are your ears pierced?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

No.


Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

nope.

least fave music?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Country music.  


Favorite genre of music?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

60s psychedelic

are u a thot?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm a master thot

Favorite instrument?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 22, 2018)

I really like saxophone :3

What is one thing you can't leave the house with (that isn't keys or a phone) c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

wallet and my mp3 players oops that was 2

fave tbt collectible?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2018)

rad feather

do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

nope..

least fav villager?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 22, 2018)

Biff for staying in my town for years against my will.

Hardest game you have beaten?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2018)

Possibly 1001 Spikes...not sure.

Your #1 hobby?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2018)

Drawing.

How often do you go out?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2018)

Not that often. Seems rare nowadays. I must change that(mostly for health).

Favorite gaming franchise?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Pokemon.


Favorite thing to watch (TV show, anime, Youtuber, etc.)?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2018)

Usually Let's Plays, of which I am mostly a fan of Helloween4545's, as he usually plays survival horrors.

How do you take your coffee?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

2 cups medium dark, 2 spoons of sugar, splash of creamer, abaolutely wonderful 

Favorite Pixar movie?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 22, 2018)

oof, gosh. i guess brave? i always liked how there was no forced romance in that movie. made it stand out to me.

favorite fruit?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2018)

Blueberries...followed closely by blackberries and starfruit.

Favorite junkfood?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

french fries .. or pizza.

fave streetpass game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

I love the puzzle swap game. Especially since they made it easier to get tiles, completing a puzzle is always so satisfying.

What's on your left?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2018)

An Xbox 360 controller.

What's on your right?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

The air conditioner in my window.

Favorite science?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nothing really.

What's behind you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

A window.


What’s above you?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

A roof

What's beside you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

A printer, a stack of papers, a pencil, and a stool holding up all the things that I just mentioned.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

What do you plan on doing today?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Learning to drive!

Your favourite social media?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

If it counts, Pinterest. Though I hardly socialize on there.

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 23, 2018)

nah, never. never been the type to.

favorite movie genre?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Horror

What do you wear in home?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Just a simple shirt and shorts. Staying comfy for sure.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Just a simple shirt and shorts. Staying comfy for sure.



Ya know you have to ask the below user a question 

Most boring book you ever read?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2018)

I honestly wouldn't know. My memory is crap.

Weather you enjoy most?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Hot and sunny.


Favorite dessert?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Ice-cream

Favourite fast food?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Cheeseburgers from In-N-Out.


Least favorite fast food?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)

I'd generally say anything hot dog/sausage, not a fan of pork meat and they are either really sloppy or just too spicy.

last song you listened to?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Trigun AMV - AC/DC: Shoot to Thrill



Favorite color?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue

Favorite place in the whole world?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2018)

Wherever all my conveniences are lol.

Would you rather have an awesome library of games or music?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh gosh. Well, I guess I'd rather have a library filled with music. I'd be able to dance to my heart's content to some rockin' songs that are just a shelf away. With no commercial interruptions, of course. 

If you had the chance to bring someone dead back to life, who would it be?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

My uncle ;-;

Can you do a split?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2018)

I can not.

Do you have any mental disability?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

No.  I was born with Aspergers, but it’s not a disability, it’s an advantage.


Do you have any long-term physical injuries?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

No

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hard to say to be honest. Probably a few bugs really scare me.

What did you struggle with before?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 27, 2018)

Staying interested enough in Geometry & Physics to pass. 

What's your favorite sandwich?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

Buffalo chicken.

Oreos or Chips Ahoy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

Oreos.


Bagels or croissants?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

croissants all day every day, bagels are meh.

fave author?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

RL Stine!

Least favourite Arthur?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

arthur and the minimoys lol

fave instant ramen flavour?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Spicy! (Ok now I'm hungry)

Favourite sports?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

to watch def. ski jumping i don't do anything myself tho

least fave ice cream?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

That's a hard one as all ice cream is delish! I suppose either chocolate or strawberry? Idk.

Favorite Final Fantasy(if any)?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 27, 2018)

I've never played a final fantasy game!!
What is your fav fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

idk apple maybe?

do u like spicy food?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Yesssssssssss!!!

Sweet or savory?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

SAVORY! All the way!!

Bitter or sour?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

sour!

least fave genre of music?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

Rap.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

rap/hiphop, modern rnb, techno, stupid pop... etc. etc. you get the idea lol.

fave manga?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2018)

I barely read any manga (please don't kill me).


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

^Forgot to ask a question again lol.

What's your favorite pastime?


----------



## sigh (Jul 28, 2018)

listening to music, gaming.

speaking of gaming, next poster: do you have a favorite video game, if so what is it?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2018)

Animal Crossing!

If you could go back to any decade, which one would it be?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 28, 2018)

Probably the 80's for the music and fashion ;w;

Do you think chocolate pudding is better than vanilla pudding?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)

probably yea aha

fave yogurt flavour?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 28, 2018)

Blueberry is quite tasty. I haven't had any in a while but maybe I should.

Which type of shark do you find the coolest?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Whale shark

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)

swedish, english.. and some german but i forgot most since i don't really use it but i can still read and understand some.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

Just English, unfortunately. Would love to learn some Polish and Japanese.

Anime: dub or sub?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Dub

Favourite collectible in tbt?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

Don't really have one.

Spaghetti & meatballs or lasagna?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Spaghetti and meatballs! 

Xbox or PS4? (Just pick one, don't say I prefer Nintendo)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

PS4 despite the fact that I have no plans of getting it.

Which toppings do you prefer on your pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

Chicken w/ buffalo sauce! Good stuff!

Favorite book series(if any)?


----------



## Dormire (Jul 28, 2018)

If light novels count, definitely Youjo Senki.

Do you like Jazz or any music that's calm?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Absolutely! It makes my mind be at peace.

Any board games you liked playing?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Snakes and ladders and UNO.

Favourite Pok?mon series?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't have any. RIP

Favourite cake flavour?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Caramel

Favourite type of burger?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't really know any by name, but generally speaking the bigger the better; bacon, gherkin, egg, cheese, tomato, lettuce, onion rings - and either beef or chicken - if it's tasty, throw it in!

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

2: a half-sister and a half-brother.

Have you ever been to a "con" of any sort?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

No, TanaCon put me of 

What phone do you have?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

if i'm honest? i have no dang clue.
it's an android. that's all i remember.

favorite song?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

“Don’t Lose Your Way” from Kill la Kill.


Least favorite song?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

i dislike many. i don't hate one more than another, really. 

ever heard of the adventure zone?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

I think so

Favourite dinosaur species?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

no idea honestly, never been into those a whole lot.

fave cereal?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

That's a tough one. Maybe Cinnamon Toast Crunch? Or Reeses Puffs? So many!

Burrito or nachos?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Nachos

Music or silence?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

music always <3!

least fave genre of film?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Documentaries..

Favourite bird species?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

^begone thot^

pretty neutral..anything not seagulls, those freaking squeaky toys can go burn it

fave dog species?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

Either a Golden retriever, bulldog, shaggy dog, or an Irish terrier.

Favorite cat species?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

Egyptian Mau, if you mean more domestic/pet breeds other if you mean wild animals def. snow leopards!

do you wear eyeglasses?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

I do! In fact, I'm due for a new pair; things are falling apart.

Have you ever tried any hallucinogens(mescaline, LSD, shrooms, etc.)?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 29, 2018)

Never.

Can you play an instrument, and if so, what is it?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2018)

I can play piano and guitar but it's been a long while since I last played it.

Which country do you live in?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

U.S.A.

If you could do something illegal and get away w/ it, what would it be?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 30, 2018)

I honostly don?t know. Maybe shop lifting small things (I don?t do illegal stuff so)

What is something you collect?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Music CDs and video games.

If you could eat something for the rest of your life w/o negative health effects, what would it be?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2018)

I'd eat lots of cake! Mocha flavoured!

Favourite animal species?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Kitties!

Are you an introvert or an extrovert?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

depends on the situation but mostly introvert unless i'm at work lol

favourite cake?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Ice cream cake!

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

eh, vanilla honestly

latest game purchase?


----------



## RascalCrossing (Jul 30, 2018)

Splatoon 2 octo expansion lol

What?s your favorite animal?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 30, 2018)

Pomeranians

What are some of your hobbies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

music, movies, literature :3

fave gaming console all time?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 30, 2018)

I would say the 3ds 'u' Although, the switch is a close second c:

Do you wet your toothbrush and then put the toothpaste, or do you put the toothpaste on and then wet the toothbrush? :B


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2018)

I wet it first like for 2 seconds then put the toothpaste, wet it again for 2 seconds then I brush my teeth 

Are you comfortable using public toilets? ;-;


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't necessarily mind, I just don't like when other people can hear what I'm doing :v I normally only use public restrooms if I really need to though. 

What's your least favorite song from your favorite artist? c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

i have a lot of fave artists but honestly some of S?rgio Godinho's 90s stuff is not that good really for reasons lol

do you like beer?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Nope, I don't drink alcohol but when I did I never liked beer.

Where was the first place you went on holiday?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

Outside my country probably Finland when I was a toddler lol

fave art style?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Tom of Finland

What's your favourite song?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

"Canto do desertor" (Lu?s C?lia)

least fave candy?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

I forget what they're called but they were like this wafer tart-type candy. Didn't care for' em.

Kirby or Mario?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Mario, never played a Kirby game.

What's your favourite type of animal to keep as a pet?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Probably a kitty. They're low-maintenance.

Pygmy goat or alpaca?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 30, 2018)

Alpaca!

Would you rather be sunburnt in the summer, or sick in the winter?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 31, 2018)

I think I'd rather be sick in the winter with a supposedly harmless disease since I'm more scared of getting skin cancer.

Do you wear accessories in your hair?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

No.. but sometimes a cap

Have you ever crashed a car?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2018)

No I don't even have a license lol

fave kind of tea?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2018)

That's a tough one...maybe earl grey? Or chai?

Anything you're looking forward to?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

Buying some new games c:

You?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 31, 2018)

Being done with Adult Responsibility Things and going away for a couple of days.

What was the first animal you saw at a zoo?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmm I don't think I remember. I've only been to the zoo a handful of times and they were from when I was quite a bit younger :v

What's your favorite thing you do at school/ work? :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

probably looking thru all the weird books we get haha

what's the weather where u live?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

At the moment it’s raining and windy. And I might have a fear of wind or something cause it’s making me anxious 0w0

Who is your least favorite villager?


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2018)

Marina. She almost had me restarting my whole town bc of her house placement.

What time do you have dinner?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

depends on if i'm alone or not, but 6-8 pm or stuff i guess?

fave villager?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Static or wolf link

Do you watch Theodd1sout?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

uh who is that?? so probably not.

hairstyle you really dislike?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

Where you shave off a whole part of your head and the other has long hair.. I just can't stand this qwq

Do you prefer drinking out of a bottle or a cup?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

uh whatever is fine really

(also yes i agree, or those weird peeps that shaves their sides but leaves a bunch of hair on top so it looks like someone dumped a steak on your head lol)

what kind of phone you have?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheila said:


> (also yes i agree, or those weird peeps that shaves their sides but leaves a bunch of hair on top so it looks like someone dumped a steak on your head lol)



Ahahah, what a description, I totally agree! xD

I'm having the Samsung Galaxy C9 Pro _(it's so hard to get anything for this phone, especially since it's not available in Europe normally q-q)_


What kind of pen is your prefered type?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

(yeah, basically anything like this i've seen worse though lol)

basically ballpoints i guess, not a fan of pencils.

do you own a mp3player of any sorts?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

(Oh god.. xD)

I'm still having my old MP4 Player from 10 years ago, if that's counting.
Not too long ago I also had my Spongebob MP3 Player, but I sold it q-q

Do you prefer water with gas or without?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

you mean like mineral water and stuff? i usually have it only when my tum is gassy and stuff but yeah otherwise i go with good ol tap water.

least fav 3ds game?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmm... that's a tough one. There have been a few I was disappointed with but have ultimately enjoyed, but I would probably say Chibi-Robo: Zip Lash! of all the ones I've played. I just ended up getting bored of it pretty quickly.

What is your favourite Pok?mon (even if you're not a fan of the franchise)?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

Umbreon, always.

least fav pokemon?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Not really sure, probably an Ultra Beast? Xurkitree maybe?

What country would you most love to go to that you haven't visited yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

Portugal, bruh. So much good music and it seem like an interesting country to visit c:

(i agree most UB doesn't even look like pokemons)

current music obsession?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

French Rap, mainly from "Lorenzo" and "Vald" .. ._.

Which colour should be deleted forever?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

(Portugal is awesome! I've been twice, Lisbon is one of my favourite cities in Europe. I've never made it to Porto, but I've heard it's pretty great there too)

I don't really dislike any colour, I'm not sure I'd want any to disappear forever!

Favourite Mario character?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

I always liked Toad :3

Favorite home cooked meal?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

Spaghetti Bolognese!

Favourite Special Animal Crossing NPC (so no villagers)?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmm, I'll have to go with Lottie or maybe Phineas c:

What is your dream job?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

Honestly, idk. Something not too stressful. And that has a meaning.

least fave AC npc?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Resetti :v

Do you like plaid or stripes better?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Stripes. 

What do you think of your current signature? (If you have one that is)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

i like it ahah, fits me to the bone 

most annoying meme?


----------



## Cress (Aug 2, 2018)

Probably Ugandan Knuckles, I'm glad that ended fairly quickly.

How has your day been?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

More than amazing, I would say!

How is the weather at the moment at your place?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Seems alright!

Liquor of choice(if you're old enough)?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Jack Daniels (& Coke/Cola)

Favourite games console?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's the Switch at the moment.

Ever taken part in an eating contest?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

I have not!

Hardest game you ever played?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 2, 2018)

Probably Ninja Gaiden on my NES Mini. I beat it, but only through loading save states many times...

Favourite animal?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 2, 2018)

cat! ^u^

Least favorite part of your favorite season?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

I like summer but yeah working in this heat ain't nice even if you have AC because you don't appreciate the warmth and stuff when you're cold rest of the year...

least fav fashion/trend?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Emo.

How are you doing so far today?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

better than last two days but pretty tired.. :3

you?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

I hear ya. I've got a mild hangover lol. So taking it easy.

Favorite type(s) of games?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

srpgs i think.. but anything not sports except racing, or elitist strategy is okay in my book lol.

yours?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

I mostly like platformers, "Metroidvanias" in particular. There's just something very addicting about the progression, exploration, etc.

Bacon or steak?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

steak!

yeah platformers are good, the old school ones but yeah not a fan of more modern concepts...

fave collectible u own?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't have a collectable. XD

Do you use Grammarly on the forums (it basically helps you correct your mistakes)?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 3, 2018)

No 

Do you sleep with your closet door open or shut? Or do you not have a preference?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't have a closet; I sleep in the basement.

Do you have any pets? If so what are they?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yup! 1 tabby cat, called Santino 

What were you doing around this time a year ago?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

Probably watching vocaloid videos (I used to be obsessed)  

Have you ever talked to a villager over and over to try and get requests so you can get their pic?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

No, I don't really care for their pics that much honestly...

Do you listen to the radio?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

Nope! Nothing on there that usually appeals to me.

How do you take your tea?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

Nope! Nothing on there that usually appeals to me.

How do you take your tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

(same here except for this world music online channel)

usually with honey since i only drink it when cold/sick :3

listening to rn?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 3, 2018)

Solo by Clean Bandit and Demi Lovato

Fav food?


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2018)

the cold silence of existence

Do you own a nintendo switch?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, no.

Favorite game at the moment?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

Breath of the wilds hateno villager cause I?m playing BOTW rn lol

Favorite song?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2018)

"Canto do desertor" by Lu?s C?lia ... <3

least fav song?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Let it Go


Fav song from game?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> Favorite game at the moment?



Crap I thought I was replying to shelia. But I would have said acnl

Anyway: 1AM - ACNL

Do you play any games everyday, or at least used to?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Splatoon 2 I play usually once a day

- - - Post Merge - - -

ummm fav colour


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Dark Blue

Least favorite color?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm   pink like really bright pink


least fav game?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

I can’t really think of much. Probably bolt cause it was kinda boring and the controls were bad, liked the movie though.

Latest you aha ever ever stayed up?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

ummmm 1:00 AM

fav controller


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

I’ll just say gamecube I can’t really decide lol

Favorite tv show?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2018)

ninjad argh... well M*A*S*H always <3

least fave game npc?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't really watch tv so nothing

Fav animal


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Dooooooogs

Least favorite animal?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

have no idea maybe snakes also I LOVE DOGS

fav breed of dogs


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Chihuahuas, dauchshunds, Pomeranians, I love em all but those I like the most

Have you ever accidentally ran into a glitch when playing a game?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

YES i need to share you this video sometime on my switch

Anyone tried a glitch on purpose


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Heck yes. A lot. And it’s fun

Have you ever done something in a game that you think is a glitch and start panicking?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I would love to se that lol


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Ummmm no

Was there a glitch really memorable


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2018)

Well there's the Missingno glitch in the original Pokemon Blue and Red games.

Favorite movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2018)

Too many lol. But Breaking the waves if def. top 5.

worst movie?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2018)

Anything by Uwe Boll.

How's your day so far?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2018)

^lmaoo

good, a bit tired been working but gud.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2018)

A little tired myself, but doing good so far.

Cake or pie?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Pie

Least favorite part about animal crossing?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2018)

Bamboo shoots growing every day.

How hot/cold is your place?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2018)

not too bad, says it's +19 C rn so that's chill

most annoying game glitch?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

There's a lot of glitches in Spyro ETD that are really annoying. Just totally random stuff, like the map with suddenly disappear, the characters are totally offset from the environment, stuff that messes with the players movement, etc.

Are you a thot?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2018)

Mebbeh? o.o

Muffins or donuts?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Donuts.


Sour cream or guacamole?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Sour cream cause 8 haven’t really tried quac lol 

Favorite Zelda game? (If you have ever played one)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

A Link Between Worlds (about the only one I had a chance at beating, lol).


Favorite Fire Emblem game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

I know squat about fire emblem so... ^^"

Do you like classic rock (Cream, Creedence Clearwater Revival,  Lynyrd Skynyrd, etc.)?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

I haven't listened much of the bands you listed, but I looked up some classic rock bands and I love me some Queen, Journey, and Guns N' Roses xD I like a lot of glam rock heh heh cx But I would say yes c:

Are there any songs you like from your least favorite music genre?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

The pokerap I guess lol

What’s an amiibo you really want?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

The Marina and Pearl ones ;^; aaa

Do you like to get pedicures? (even if you don't get polish?)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

I’m a guy so, lol

Do you have a Wii/Wii U?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

Haha, doesn't matter! They massage your legs and feet o3o and I see tons of guys get them ;w; Anywho, I own a Wii, but not a Wii U c:

Would you rather be rich and famous or just rich? xD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

Both cause I would like fans coming up to me lol

What’s your favorite animal?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

Haha! Cats QuQ

What's your favorite marine animal? c:


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

Maybe seals idk lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

^^u forgot a question lol

Where do you see yourself in 5 years?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

no idea honestly hopefully i've moved away from here though freaking dirty hole

are you currently playing ac nl?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^u forgot a question lol
> 
> Where do you see yourself in 5 years?



Oops lol. Anyway

No, but I was a few minutes ago.

What’s your favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

tacos always.. or lasagna x))

least fave villager?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

gh nan. she's just so hgnn idk.

what song reminds you of your best friend?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

"Liberdade" by S?rgio Godinho, somewhat ironically lol.. I won't go into the whole story here buuuuut let's say it's a milestone.

also yeah not a fan of the goats either lol. well anything but the monkeys is aight i guess lol.

fave drink?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2018)

Probably blueberry soda.

Favorite time of day?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

evening i guess :>

do you wear flowers in your hair?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2018)

I can't say I do lol.

Do you have any original characters?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I can't say I do lol.
> 
> Do you have any original characters?



begone thotttt

no, i dont.. not really into that scene heh..

have you tried warioware gold?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2018)

Nah, I must rectify that!

What is your favorite game of the 16-bit era?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 5, 2018)

Oh MAN, that's a tough question! I honestly don't know if I could pick just one, because there are so many. I think I would say Super Mario World which seems like such a clich? choice, but it's simply because it's probably the one I've gone back to and played through the most. Yoshi's Island, Super Mario Kart, Super Mario RPG, DKC2, Super Metroid, EarthBound, Starwing (Star Fox), Sonic 2 and Shining Force all come really close though!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Why yall not leavin me any questions rip

Favorite color combo?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

pink and orange? idk also some blue and green shades go well together.

fave thing to do in nl?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 5, 2018)

Designing rooms!

What's your favorite food?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

pho! *u*

What is your favorite thing to draw/ doodle? :3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

idk random hippie stuff XD

do you like turtles?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

Haha xD and yess turtles are so cuteee  <3

Are there any Disney movies you still watch>


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

not really, not a disney fan

fav popcorn flavour?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

I love putting cheese powder on my popcorn 

Do you get hot easy or cold easy? Or maybe neither?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 5, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why yall not leavin me any questions rip
> 
> Favorite color combo?



Sorry, I got so caught up in my answer I forgot to ask one haha!

I don't know if I get either hot or cold easily, but I can definitely deal with the cold better than I can the heat.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

literally the hardest question you could ask.
i guess i'm in a dog mood right now though.

are you travelling anywhere soon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Nope but i just got back from traveling yesterday.

Do you like The Office (US)?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 5, 2018)

No, I prefer the original British one personally.

Muffins or cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

cookies generally, muffins are too big and sweet for me :3

least fav pokemon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Machamp, hands down. It's just so ugly looking. Graveler is a close second.

Do you think your child self would like newer kids cartoons?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

Probably, lol xD

Do you wear shorts even if it's cold?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm always cold, so yep.

Are you a Pokemon fan? If so, what is your favorite main-series game?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes! Heart Gold, but I also really enjoyed Moon. (I haven't played Ultra Moon yet though)

How do you deal with getting sick?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2018)

Laying down most of the time, I guess. Seltzer too!

Have you ever tried cannabis?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Nope and I'm afraid to because my mom tried it once and had a really bad asthma attack (I also have asthma flare-ups)

Do you like Seth MacFarlane's cartoons (Family Guy, American Dad, etc.)?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2018)

Used to, not anymore though!

What is your favorite cartoon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

My favorite adult cartoon is King of the Hill, and my favorite kids cartoon has always been Spongebob.

When you travel, do you pack lightly or do you bring everything with you?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 5, 2018)

I usually just pack what I need.

Favorite Nintendo console?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 5, 2018)

Either the SNES or the GameCube.

Mario or Sonic?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2018)

Sonic.

Favorite Sonic game?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hmm. Probably Sonic Mania. But I also really enjoyed 2, Adventure 2 Battle, Rush and Generations.

Favourite Mario game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2018)

I'd say Mario Galaxy 2.

What's your opinion on timezones?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

I understand why they're in place, but sometimes they can be annoying when trying to coordinate or plan something with someone with a 12 hour timezone difference, haha

Do you normally wear the same pair of shoes all the time or do you switch it up depending on what outfit you're wearing? c:


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

I've only got 1 pair of shoes, so all the time.

High heels or flip flops?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 6, 2018)

Flip flops cause I’m a boy lol. But when I was little I would wear my moms high heels!

What villager do you want to to replace to most (or just dislike the least)


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

I dislike all hippos, tbh. I would be livid if one came in to my town.

Do you have Sanrio amiibo cards?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't have any amiibo cards at all 

Have you ever stayed up late to watch your favorite show (on a tv channel, not on demand etc)?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

lol yes whenever i was studying/didn't have a job i used to watch M*A*S*H like around 11.30 pm-midnight everyday lol

(even more fun i have all the seasons and the movie on dvd lmao. but i just prefer old-fashioned tv watching it's completely different, kids!)

do you own any dank skirts?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 6, 2018)

No.

Could you please go to my most recent posts and give me town decoration advice?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

That's difficult because I can't see any posts that indicate you need advice! 

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

yes it my drug haha 

fave fish in ac nl?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

YES! I'm practically a coffee FIEND!!

Have you ever skinny dipped before?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

ninjad xD

swimming naked? lol yeah

do you own vinyl records?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 6, 2018)

None!

Favourite superhero?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

Not interested in superheroes unless you let Morrigan from Darkstalkers a pass (lol).

Do you like knitted clothes?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2018)

I personally wouldn't mind at all. I'd give it a try though!

How often do you get sleepy/tired?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

As a narcoleptic, always. Not kidding.

Do you like to pet any random cat/dog you see on the streets?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

Nah it depends on if they are aggressive or not, also you don't want random diseases they can carry(if they look scruffy enough)...

do you prefer travelling by bus or train?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

I've only been on a bus, but I've enjoyed it c: Lol the movement of the bus make me sleepy, which seems ironic because the bus is noisy and moves a lot lol.

If you had no reason to communicate with someone by phone, would you still want to own one?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 6, 2018)

Hell yes! I can text, take pictures, check social media and play with my phone.

Are you from the Old World or the New World?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 6, 2018)

Old. Never even been to the New yet, but plan to!

Do you like where you live?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

not really, i'd sacrifice a kidney to move tbh -.-

fave kind of sandwich?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sandwich with nutella! Nothing can top that!

Something you really dislike?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

People of any movement getting on high horses and thinks they deserves special treatment for being this and that smfh...

do you smoke?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't

Are there any sports you like to actually play? :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

I love playing tennis, pickleball, badminton, and baseball/softball. It's too bad I don't have any equipment though...

Do you like chalk boards? (totally random ik)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

Um..they're okay I guess?

Junk food of choice?


----------



## PugLovex (Aug 6, 2018)

Pizza!

What is your favorite Animal Crossing game??


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

I've only played New Leaf! :B So NL

How often do you use emojis/ emoticons when texting?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't have a phone so..

What is one thing you prefer not to live without?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2018)

My family, especially my parents and my sister. Some people out there grew up without their parents so it's important to cherish them always.

Favourite cartoon?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

That's a tough one! Out of Steven Universe, Regular Show, Gravity Falls, Adventure Time and Sonic SatAM I couldn't say!

I pose the same question.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 7, 2018)

The Pok?mon anime.

What do you think of Mexico?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 7, 2018)

No comment, to be honest.

Do you like bitter food?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

depends on the bitterness tbh and what you eat with it..

latest purchase?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2018)

Fries (if food counts)

Any talent?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2018)

No, not really. I've gotten better at singing though.

Do you like Taiwan?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

Idk, never been there?? 

fave band/artist?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2018)

I never really had one despite liking good music.

Who is your main in Smash Bros. if any?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 7, 2018)

Luigi in the N64 game, Mario in the rest.

Who is YOUR Smash main, if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

Kirby throughout the series, but def. Mr. game and watch in Brawl lol.

fave dish?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2018)

Chicken adobo. It's a Filipino dish. 

Are you planning to spend your tbt bells or save them up?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

spend them on some new leaf stuff atm, idk what to save up for that is reachable and a good goal now anyway so..

do you like whisky?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes! Jack Daniels and Coke is my drink of choice.

What is your favourite Nintendo franchise (other than Animal Crossing, if that is your #1)?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2018)

S u p r a M a y r o o o o o

Do you hate anyone?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

Dude yes, who doesn't...

what time is it for you rn?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Dude yes, who doesn't...
> 
> what time is it for you rn?



I don't...

It's 4:44pm here

Do you prefer a desktop or laptop in terms of functionality?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 7, 2018)

Laptop i guess because I can move around with it c:

Do you have a favorite flower?


----------



## Trip_Away (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes. Lapageria rosea






Talking about PCs, which is better (in your opinion)? Steam,Origins or Uplay?


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 7, 2018)

Steam.

Do you have a dog? If so, what kind?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2018)

I personally don't have a dog but my mom has a ugly asf Chihuahua. I'm hoping to get either a Newfoundland or Golden Retriever sometime soon though.

Do you like Star Trek?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

I can't say I do 'nor can I say I don't. I'd be willing to give it a shot sometime.

Favorite kind of cheese?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 7, 2018)

Cheddar or mozzarella

What are your opinions on flip-flops?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 7, 2018)

The thing in between your two toes it’s uncomfortable 

If you have a pet, what kind of their species are they?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

We got 3 cats(technically 4, but the 4th stays in our neighbor's house most of the time).


Favorite soda flavor?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 7, 2018)

Sprite or Dr. Pepper :3

What do you think has been the best iPhone to be released so far? (if you've never had an iPhone, you can answer for whatever type you have )


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 8, 2018)

I liked that the IPhone X has very cool stuff (faicial recognition, for example) although it’s crazy expensive. I’d go for the IPhone 8. I currently have an IPhone 6.

What do you think about western culture?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2018)

I think we should stay away from stereotypes. That's what I would say.

Popular things that you are NOT into? I'm not into star wars....


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2018)

Memes, kpop, most AAA-title games, etc.

Who's your go-to in the Smash games?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

Kirby and Mr. Game & Watch. Maybe Pok?mon Trainer for fun.

do you like the who?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

From what I've heard I do like some of their songs, but I would need to find myself a copy of one of their best records or CDs and listen to it to really know.

Are you going back to school? If so what grade?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

nope 

(yes they are good, not the best 60s but still gud)

whatcha having for dinner/lunch/etc.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2018)

Haven't a clue. Possibly salad.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

Umbreon!

Fave villager type?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

In the older games lazy, but in the newer games snooty.

Do you like popcorn?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

yes unless it's those plain ones that taste paper

do u like licorice?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2018)

Yep!

Do you like coconut?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

I do! Sometimes I don't like the texture of coconut shavings but I enjoy the taste 

Where do you see yourself in 10 years?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2018)

hopefully i have a real job not away from here bc this place sucks bananas...

fave 3ds LE console?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 9, 2018)

I have the Pikachu XL and the new Majora's Mask XL both of which I really like, but I also love the Yoshi XL and the new Pok? Ball 2DS XL. However, I think my all-time favourite is a very limited black Charizard edition OG 3DS that was exclusive to Japan, it's possibly one of my most-wanted Nintendo items <3

Favourite original DS type and colour?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2018)

as in og fat ones?

def. the WW ones and the hot summer ones.

fave gameboy advance/sp/micro console variation?


----------



## table (Aug 9, 2018)

Eh....maybe the Tribal or the platinum, I'm not super sure

Anime or no anime?~~~


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2018)

No anime, I guess? I mean I don't hate anime, I just don't really watch that much of it.

How have ya been?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2018)

tired and quite a bit to do at work lol...tgif tomorrow tho.

you?


----------



## table (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm doing fine, had a long tiring day though...

If you could go back in the past to erase something in your past, would you?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 9, 2018)

What I would want to erase would probably change my life now significantly, so probably not, even if I really wanted to xD

What is your favorite amiibo?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 9, 2018)

Probably Mega Yarn Yoshi. I like the look of the Super Mario series Diddy Kong one too, but I don't own it 

What's YOUR favourite amiibo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 9, 2018)

I really like the one of Captain Olimar. He is one of my favorite Nintendo characters, and I think they did a great job on his design. The Pikmin don't look too bad either.

Are there any old games you plan on replaying?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2018)

None I can think of atm.

 Are you looking forward towards Autumn?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2018)

Yeah. I like leaves changing into colours like red, orange and yellow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you deal with the cold or the heat better?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 9, 2018)

The cold, definitely.

Do you prefer rain or snow?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 10, 2018)

Honestly, I could not really tell you because I've never seen snow in my entire life. Don't blame me! I've tried to travel to places where it snows, for example when I went to Chicago. However, all the snow had melted when I went there. I'll choose snow because in Hollywood movies snow is always portrayed as something really magical, although I know it kills plants and can sometimes make you get trapped inside your house if it snows really much.

Who do you think was the responsible for WW2?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)

Everyone involved I guess? However I think both Germany and US took it way too far imo. Begone wars.

fave garment u own?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 10, 2018)

Snow, though I've never seen it.

Who do you think was the villain in WW2?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)

Everyone tbh in their ways. I think all can agree on Hitler being on the top there though.

(i think u answered the wrong q but whatevs lol)

how many languages do you speak?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2018)

Just 1: English.

How many do YOU speak?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 10, 2018)

I speak 3, being spanish my mother language, english my second language, and I'm studying french, but I can manatain a conversation by now. 
What's your opinion on the European Union?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And btw sorry for answering the wrong question but I was on an airport and my the internet was failing.


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 10, 2018)

I don’t have too much of an opinion on it. I guess I like the fact that the involved countries work together and can freely trade and whatnot, but I don’t really know too much about it so yeah

Do you wear socks around the house or do you just go barefoot?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2018)

Barefoot. I USED to wear socks around the house but I haven't had a clean pair in some time. I really need to wash those things.

Orange juice or lemonade?


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 10, 2018)

Lemonade

What is your opinion on artificial grape flavor? (Grape candy, grape juices, etc)


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 10, 2018)

Ummm I dont't like it because it's always too sweet for myself. Only grape lollipops.

Could you please give me town landscaping and decoration advice? I don't know how to put things in my town?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2018)

Make sure you get most of villagers you want, so you don't plant too much or set up pwp's behind their houses. Of course, plant and build so you don't get rafflesias in the beginning but you get the catch.

do you wear hats?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 11, 2018)

Sometimes I do wear caps!

What is your favorite phone brand?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2018)

of those i had, definitely apple/iphones. yes they are overpriced but unless you need to have the latest models they are good and i prefer the simpleness over those that use android OS's.

have you ever had a rafflesia in an AC town?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes, in my Animal Crossing City Folk town.

What's your favorite thing about Christmas?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2018)

The presents! Seeing the looks on people's faces on what you got them and so on!

Favorite thing about Halloween?


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

I like the decorations.


How many languages do you speak?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

I can speak three languages: English, Spanish, and Vietnamese. I'm only fluent in English, though.

What's the first thing that pops into your mind when you hear the words 'classic rock'?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2018)

Led Zeppelin.

Same question?


----------



## Marte (Aug 11, 2018)

Coffee for some reason, haha

Whats your most and least favorite smell?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2018)

Most: either patchouli, sandalwood, lavender or one of those other herbs. Least: carrion.

Favorite movie?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

Funny Games U.S.

How often do you eat a day?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

3 times, sometimes a snack in between.

tell me a fun story from school/work?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

Anytime I was in physics and our professor did a physical demonstration of what we were talking about was always a treat. I remember one time we were studying conservation of angular momentum, and he stood on a turntable and held a bike wheel with handles on it so it could spin, and he had one of the handles pointing up and started to spin it, and then he flipped it over and the turntable he was standing on started spinning in the opposite direction! Seeing demos like that always makes studying physics more interesting.

How many minutes/hours a day do you spend watching TV?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

idk, tops 1-2 hours in total. i don't watch a lot since most things are rubbish and i don't really got time for it, either.

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

Well during the Summer I spend quite a bit of time watching TV, prob about 6-7 hours, but during the school year it's only about 1-2 hours.

Do you like writing on chalk boards?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

no i hate that sound lol 

fave popcorn flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2018)

Just regular, w/ butter.

Favorite subject?


----------



## tae (Aug 13, 2018)

art. or science. 


favorite time of the year?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 13, 2018)

Autumn, November specifically.
Favorite fruit?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 13, 2018)

Strawberries!

Do you have a lot of plushies?


----------



## sigh (Aug 13, 2018)

i think i have a collection of beanie babies from yeaaars ago somewhere? no idea where they went or if they weren't thrown out by now though.

fondest memory?


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 14, 2018)

Probably going to CandyLand and meeting Sportacus and Barney.

Weirdest encounter with a stranger?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2018)

Probably all those stoners/beggars/drunks that comes into the store where I work lol :i

do you collect anything?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2018)

CDs I guess? That's pretty much it.

Least favorite food?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 15, 2018)

Either sauerkraut or mushrooms. Bleurrrgh.

Do you prefer day or night?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2018)

As of now, I think I prefer the nighttime more. It's a bit stressful for me in the day, particularly because I have to deal with my family more. 

Whenever you're feeling upset, do you use any negative coping skills?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2018)

Rarely. I usually try to confront my problems head on.

Most prized possession?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm going to go with my stuffed cat.

How often do you go outside?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 15, 2018)

Pretty much every day for at least an hour. I usually go out and ride my bike, it's great exercise and it's not hard on my knee 

Do you have any cats?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2018)

No.

Been to any rock concerts?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2018)

loll yess boi too many to count herre or it'd take all day lol

do you own any vinyl records?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2018)

I do not. Been wanting to get into vinyl for a while though. Too bad it's so damn expensive.

Furthest place you've been to?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2018)

uhh.. probably Thailand or Laos, whichever further away.

eh, vinyls can be expensive if you need OG editions and or super rare stuff but if you can take more mainstream oldies or stuff it's aight that's not OG ones.

anyways, do you like miso soup?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2018)

YES! Love it!!

Top 5 favorite bands/artists?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2018)

The Beatles, Genesis, Huey Lewis and the News, Billy Joel, and Pink Floyd. I also really like Steve Perry 

What's your favorite hobby?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2018)

music i guess.

see emily play

least fave 3ds game?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2018)

Possibly the Pokemon games? Not sure.

Favorite author?


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 16, 2018)

Nobody, I don't like reading.

Favorite game?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 17, 2018)

ACNL!!!!!

What time do you wake up and go to sleep. I don't know why i find answers to that question interesting lol


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

I usually go to sleep at 11 and wake up at 7

What's your favorite breed of dog?


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 17, 2018)

Boston Terriers! Or pugs. Or both.

What is your favorite villager and why?


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 17, 2018)

ATM it's Zell, love his design and the deers in General.

Your favorite undeads -> Ghosts or Zombies?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2018)

Ghosts are always the best 

Favorite legendary Pokemon?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 17, 2018)

Probably Ho-oh.

FPS or puzzle games?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

Honestly neither unless the FPS is like TF2 or stuff and got some sense of humor....

least fave purchase of yours?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2018)

Probably, possibly Rygar for the Wii.

Most exotic food you've ever tried?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

lol ninjad...

honestly idk.. we've got a lot of food cultures here so neither are that exotic.

how's the weather for ya?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2018)

It's really hot and sunny today (well hot for me at least). It's also humid outside because it rained earlier.

Favorite gen 1 Pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

dragonite for sure!

do you like mario kart ds?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2018)

I like it for the wah bois but not much else 

What's on your mind?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

loll bad boi. 

my friend is driving me a bit annoyed nuts because he seemed pretty up and going the other day now he's like "nah i'm so slow maybe we can't do anything tomorrow regardless blahblah".... 

least fave super mario enemy?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 17, 2018)

Bowser Jr.? IDK I just don't like his desigin?

Do you consider yourself culturally western or eastern (or any other culture)?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 17, 2018)

Culturally western and eastern. I'm less into the familial bonds which Eastern culture loves to put emphasis to and like the Western individualism but I like traditions and order which Eastern culture centers on.

Do you like bitter food?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2018)

Generally, no.

Have you played any JRPGs? If so, what was your first?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes, Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced, I guess?

What's your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2018)

PISTACHIO! Either that or Party cake!

Root beer float or milkshake?


----------



## JadeMau (Aug 18, 2018)

A tough one...hm...depends on the milkshake flavor and my mood. 

What...is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 18, 2018)

Um.. Mayonnaise?

Do you have more that one switch?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't even on a ninty switch so no lol.

fave shirt in new leaf?


----------



## Marte (Aug 18, 2018)

Agryle knit shirt maybe. I love al the knitted shirts

Favorite K.K. song?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 18, 2018)

K.K House or K.K Cruisin'.

Have you ever tried poached egg?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)

no, i don't even like eggs much lol.

least fave drink?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 18, 2018)

Root Beer. I just don't like it.

Favorite ACNL male and female personality and why?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)

male: cranky definitely they are at least somewhat fun 
female: ehh honestly neither they are a bit too pale and or overdone...

fave crisp flavour?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Barbecue.

Have you ever tried balding yourself? Like head bald.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Yeah.. I once did xD

Favourite song rn?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Double post ;(


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2018)

Can't say I have one right now.

How do you like your potatoes?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

MASHED OR FRIED BUT HASH BROWNS ARE GOOD TOO NGHHHH.
I love all potato styles ok. Don't do this to me!

Have you ever tried Sushi?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes, and it's great! Esp. w/ wasabi.

Have you ever had lutefisk?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Nope! Haven't! My friends warned me it's a fish and soap. I'll pass on that!

Have you ever played those Atelier series?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

Idk what the question above is.  Post glitch.  Will edit.


EDIT: No, I haven’t.  Never even heard of it.


What’s your least favorite subject?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Science I guess?

Least favourite subject?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2018)

maths, physics, PE basically lol.

language u wanna learn?


----------



## Blu Rose (Aug 20, 2018)

chinese because world power

what are your opinions on the axolotl?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

It's a weird sea creature.

Could you outdo Kobayashi?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

If you mean that hot dog champ.. no no no. Then I'd either throw it all up or explode to Mars haha.

Do you play Feh?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2018)

I do not. Never even heard of it.

Have you ever had surstr?mming?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Nope

Favorite time of the day?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

Late evening/night when people sleep so you don't have to worry about random ****s calling you random times...and you can just be quiet and think.

fave food?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

lobster is my favorite

Do you like tomodachi life?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2018)

not really..

fave kind of soda?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 21, 2018)

Apple-flavored soda.

Favorite furniture set?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

Gorgeous, Astro, Sloppy... anything retro/oldies inspired and I like sloppy because.. yeah it fancy sloppy lol.

least fav villager(s)?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2018)

To be honest I really don't know...I don't get into it that much.

Favorite flavored juice?


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 22, 2018)

I love orange juice! What country do you live in?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

sweden!

you?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2018)

The U.S.

Would you rather live in anarchy or dystopia?


----------



## koopasta (Aug 22, 2018)

Anarchy.

Opinion on capitalism?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Freedom

Ever got scammed?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Thankfully no.

Do you like Detroit: Become Human?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't know, never played it before.

Ramen or mac n' cheese?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 22, 2018)

Ramen.

Which is the best continent and why?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2018)

Idk honestly, they all have their pros and cons I guess.

Have you ever played HHD?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

Nope I never wanted too.

Are you planning on getting a huge brand new TV
ik its a weird question


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2018)

uh no ours is huge enough, it's so ugly lol.

do you like the warioware games?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yeah!

Do you like the Rhythm Paradise/Heaven games?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2018)

I've played demos and I think they're kinda cool, but I'm not interested enough to actually get one of the games.

Biggest interest?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2018)

Music...as if it's not obvious by now lol!

What was your first portable gaming system?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 23, 2018)

Game Boy Color! Although there were 3 Game Boy Pockets in my house prior to that.

First home console?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Wii console

Favourite anime?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Probably Ouran High School Host Club


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 23, 2018)

Question?? ^^^^^

How fast can you run?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 23, 2018)

Fast enough to scare people off with my uncombed hair (looks like a spooky ghost lady).

Have you ever mistook a stranger for someone else and pretended you know them so you won't get embarrassed?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

Nope never happen to me, but some girl thought I worked at Goodwil because i was wearing a blue pikachu shirt. It was funny

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 23, 2018)

Inside-Out

Which is the best continent and why? (BTW saying all of them is invalid)


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't really know.. 

Who's your favourite character in ssb?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2018)

Mr. Game & Watch, and Kirby

fave kirby games' character?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

King Dedede and my fav kirby game is Kirby Star Allies.

which better snakes or turtles?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

I like turtles.

Which better reptiles or amphibians?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2018)

both, depends tbh

fave candy?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Chocolate of course

Do you wear a hat or something?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

No

What’s your favorite video game?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't really play a variety of video games. Usually, it's just ACNL. That would be my favorite then, I suppose. 

Do you tend to keep your fingernails long?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Zireael (Aug 24, 2018)

I do, I have naturally long fingers so having long nails just feels right. Eventually I'll cut them when they start to annoy me, but a trim is enough.

If you had to choose; tea or hot chocolate before bed?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

Probably iced tea cause I don’t drink tea Lol

Do you believe ac switch will be announced/released this year?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 25, 2018)

Probably not. There are only just over 3 months left of 2018, so I do not expect anything this year.

What is your favorite painting?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2018)

Dunno, but I really like Gustav Klimt's stuff.

least fav nintendo game(any console)?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

I love every Nintendo console 

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2018)

Cats, less maintenance.

Dr. Eggman or Bowser?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 25, 2018)

Cats.

Favourite non-Nintendo system?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2018)

My laptop.

Dr. Eggman or Bowser(asking again 'cause it didn't get answered)?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sorry, the glitch where it hides the most recent post must have occurred! I was answering the post previous because that was the latest I could see at the time.

Bowser.

King Dedede or King K. Rool?


----------



## Zireael (Aug 25, 2018)

Dedede, since I've never played any DKC games. Dedede is pretty cute.

Ganondorf or Ridley?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2018)

Possibly Ganondorf? Even though I like the Metroid games a bit more.

Prince or Michael Jackson?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Mj

Favorite song rn?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 25, 2018)

Idk...

If you were an ACNL villager, what would be your personality based on your gender as well? I'm a smug btw.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 25, 2018)

Either Cranky or Lazy I think.

Would you prefer to have fingers the size of legs, or legs the size of fingers?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2018)

The former 

Favorite normal-type Poke?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

Zigzagoon/Linoone!

Do you like cola?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

yeah as long as it's not dr. pepper

do you like to watch crime series/movies?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2018)

Not at all. My mom loves them and I've had to grow up with the TV blasting them all the time, so I got tired of it. Plus it's not really amusing to me.

Do you like using desktop computers?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

Same here, my mom loves them and the moment Midsomer Murders, NCIS or some swedish crap goes on I'm like... run away lol..

I prefer laptops bc I'm more used to them but as long as it does it job?

anyways, d'ya like avocado?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Ehhhhhh no..

How many big Mac's can you eat in 10 mins?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2018)

0.5 big macs lmao
I don't eat very fast.

Ya like jazz?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes!

Would you rather battle 10 cat-sized elephants, or 1 elephant-sized cat?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 26, 2018)

10 cat sized elephants. 

Favorite species and why?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

species of what? or if you mean in general i like turts and sneks <3

least fave crisps?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Hmm I love all xD but I'll go with ranch?

Fave music artist?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2018)

The first one that came to mind was Billy Joel. Gotta love him.  

Would you say that you have nice handwriting?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Not really. My handwriting is readable at least.

Do you have a hard time reading in cursive?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2018)

It depends, but yeah some older people who use it default write very messy so .. yeah.

least fave clothing in new leaf?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't like dresses

Do you like honey?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes.

Are you a germophobe?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 28, 2018)

No. I like being very sanitary but not to the degree of a germophobe.

Do you remember me or am I forgetten


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

I remember you! 

Do you have a daily planner?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes! I feel a lot more organised with it! That way, I can keep track on exam days, special events, etc.

Do you bake?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

I made muffins one time. That's it.

Do you like rhinos?!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2018)

Um...I got no problem w/ them so, I guess..?

Have you ever played Ghosts n' Goblins?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 30, 2018)

Never heard of it in my life lol.

Do you believe in ghosts? Ghosts were on my mind since the game you asked had to do with ghosts.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Yeah my house is haunted by Chris 

Do you like potatoes?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 30, 2018)

I like potatoes fried and roast. I also like potato chips and wedges but hate boiled or mashed potatoes.

Your opinion on Tangy from ACNL?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

I would eat her. Not In a weird way though.

Did you know that there's a woman with horns.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2018)

??? No.

Fave ice-cream flavour?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Bubblegum

Favourite crisps


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2018)

salt & vinegar!

fave chicken dish?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

Hard to say because I love any chicken!

favorite fruit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

Bananas and grapes 

Favorite science?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2018)

I find astronomy particularly interesting.

Would you move to another planet if given the chance?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

Nope I love Earth

Favorite season?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2018)

Autumn. Temperature is nice and tolerable, there isn't mud or ice everywhere, and it's quite pretty to look at.

What game have you been playing most lately?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2018)

New Leaf, some HHD and FEH.

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2018)

Crash Bandicoot N Sane Trilogy remaster. The game is hard though lol.

You heading back to school or heading off to college/university?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2018)

neither, currently doing work practice.

(also yea that game is gud \o/ )

fave mario game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

SUPRAAAA MAYROOOOO 64

Best 80s pop culture movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2018)

_Daughter of the Nile_ for sure.

fave snes game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

Probably Super Mario World and SimCity. I also really enjoy playing Paperboy 2 even though it's terribly monotonous xDD 

Have any posters?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 30, 2018)

Nope. Had some but flood ate it.

Are you aware that Philippines exists?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes, it's a country located in the Malay Archipelago in South Asia. I'm not exactly an expert on the place, but from what I know it seems interesting.

What have you accomplished today?


----------



## Flare (Aug 30, 2018)

Nothing! Now Get Out! 

Favorite time of day?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

I like 3 pm noon

What color is your 3ds?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

Pink.

Ever tried gelato?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2018)

I just tried it for the first time last weekend and I loved it!

Do you enjoy history? If so, what period intrigues you the most?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh man, THAT is a hard one! So many interesting periods, it's hard to choose just one! Possibly Sumeria? Not sure!

Have any messed up dreams recently?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

No, not really. 

Ever been to a music store before?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah obvi

How much time you spend in a shower?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Wtf I don't time my showers 

What's your favourite food.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Pizzzzza 

What do you think about Fergie?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2018)

The singer? Bleh. The ex-duchess? idk i don't know her but I've read some about her she seems cool??


3ds LE you'd really want?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2018)

There's a 3DSXL that is red and gold and has my mayro boi on it, my friend has it and I'm really jelllyyyyyy T___T



Spoiler: This is what it looks like












Anything interesting happen lately?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 2, 2018)

Not really. 

How often do you put on lotion?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 2, 2018)

I hate lotion but sometimes I put it on cause why not?

How do you pronounce Nutella?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2018)

Nuh-tella.

Favorite site collectible?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

None. No pink rose collectible. Boo.

Have you ever sneezed so strongly that it hurts your eyes?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 2, 2018)

I might have once, but I can't really recall. 

How often do you go out? Not for going outside to get a breath of fresh air or something like that, I mean anything from running to the store to grab something on your groceries list you forgot to spending your evening out and about with your family or friends or SO.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2018)

Not really that often at all. I'm a hermit.

What was the worst food you ever had?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Balut.

Have you been to other countries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2018)

Yep!

Have you ever had to block anyone?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

Yea. But unless they literally harass me harshly or do major stuff I try to avoid it. I mean I don't block people just because they disagree somewhat or get salty lol. Think I only had to do it with one person here because they went bat**** about me not like mu country for some stuff lmao.

Least fav anime?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

The only amines I know are Death Note and Pokemon...
So ima say death note

Have you ever got a warning on TBT


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

dude i got like 10 pages of em lmao.

do u like shep (the villager)?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Ehhhhhh no (don't @ me but he looks homeless lmao)

Worst movie theater experience?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

lmao that's his point lol i love my hippie boi.

probably some modern james bond crap movie with my friend texting some boy throughout the movie like wtf bro.

worst movie?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

Tough question cause I don't watch many movies, but I gotta say The Amazing Bulk was pretty terrible lollll 

What time did you wake up today?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> Ehhhhhh no (don't @ me but he looks homeless lmao)



HE'S A GOOD HIPPIE DOGGO


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

SHEP IS LOVE SHEP IS LIFE yes thank you.

I think like 8.30 am ironically when it was my day off lmaooo.

hardest villager for you to obtain?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Omg I remember when I first started the game and I was in love with marshal lmao. It was hard to get him but he's now in my town <3

Scariest movie you saw?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

IT


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

you forgot a Q lol.

anyway

least fav new leaf series/set?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Roccoco

Favourite type of potato (mashed, roast, etc)


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Fries

What are you binge watching?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

I've been trying to binge watch King of the Hill for the millionth time but I can't ever find a place to watch it 
So instead I've been watching The Office over again for the second time.

Favorite electric-type Pokemon?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 3, 2018)

Probably Raichu, though there are a lot of really good electric-types.

Favorite dog breed?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've been trying to binge watch King of the Hill for the millionth time but I can't ever find a place to watch it
> So instead I've been watching The Office over again for the second time.
> 
> Favorite electric-type Pokemon?



I feel you lol

@above my favourite dog breed is golden retriever

Can you hula hoop?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah but not very good.

Do you play fortnite.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

No lol...

do you like speaking on the phone.


----------



## BenPlusAC (Sep 3, 2018)

No, not really.

Who's your favorite blue video game character?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 3, 2018)

Larry

Do you like playing puzzle games, like real ones and not video games.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

not really unless it's like, trivia stuff.

fave animal?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

RHINOSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Favorite Video Game?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2018)

Persona 4 Golden, Sunset..uh those.

do u like turtles?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

DO I LIEK T U R T S ? ? ? 

Yes very much 


Favorite type of math?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

Shapes.

Why is the sky turning green here in England????????


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2018)

The moon is a green cheese. (okay if you get what thing I'm referring to here without google A+)

do u like marshal?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2018)

No... I LOVE HIM!!!!

Favourite cat breed?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

Dogs.

Do you drink tea?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2018)

I love me some tea sis *sips tea* 

Waluigi or wario?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2018)

Is it even possible to choose tbh

Do you like writing with a wooden pencil?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 4, 2018)

No, I find it to be incredibly inefficient to write with one, as my typing speed is so much faster. By the time I write 1 or 2 words with a pencil, I could have probably written a sentence with my keyboard.

If you could become a master in a skill of your choosing, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2018)

social skills tyvm. or just not being so brain-farty and ditzy all the time.

fave tv series?


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 4, 2018)

I don't watch TV tbh. Spongebob xD

Best icecream flavour?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2018)

cherry garciaaaaaaa.

fav instant noodle/ramen flavour?


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 4, 2018)

Never had either.

Favourite book/book series?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2018)

fav book, almost transparent blue, and on the road.

book series idk rly.

fave musician?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2018)

That's tough...many come to mind! Chuck Schuldiner, Gregg Allman(or is it Duane Allman? I forget..), Jerry Garcia, Miles Davis, etc. The list goes on! It's hard to pick just one.

Current addiction(if any)?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 6, 2018)

mints.

favorite meme?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

cool story bro. and that prengan video.

do you wear a watch?


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 6, 2018)

No but I should since I always need to check the time lol


Favourite Ice-cream flavour?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

lol cherry garcia... i also love cookie dough.

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 6, 2018)

Oh thats a hard one maybe salt and vinegar if your meaning like potato chips




Least fav colour


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2018)

Brown-orange

Fave color?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2018)

Wario yellow and Waluigi purple 

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

i do work practice at a second hand store

do u like waffles?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

yes but not really, to sweet

Do you like Larry?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

Larry who? unless it larry koopa probs not lol

fave 3ds Le model?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Larry who? unless it larry koopa probs not lol
> 
> fave 3ds Le model?



yes its Larry from the mario games and someone else ask this question above me.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2018)

Maybe orange? Or yellow? I tend to appreciate each color for what it is so it's hard to pick at all.

Favorite color combination?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 6, 2018)

Pink and green (pastel)

Do you have OCD?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Sep 6, 2018)

No, but it's kinda my pet peeve to have  thing unorganized.

What don't you like about ACNL?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't like how, when a villager moves out, you have to cycle through 16 more to get them back unless you have an amiibo card. I understand the reason for it, but it was very tedious when Zucker moved out years ago and it took about 10 months to get him back.

Do you own a pair of sunglasses? If so, what do they look like?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

I use to own these baby sunglasses when I was a kid and they were My Little Pony sunglasses, but today I just use my mom's or my dad's sunglasses and they are both black. My dad's sunglasses are 100 something dollars, so I be careful with them.

Daisy or Rosalina?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 6, 2018)

The Smash player in me wants to say Daisy (I hate fighting Rosalina), but I'm gonna have to say Rosalina on this one. I prefer her in more spin-offs than Daisy and overall she's my favorite Mario princess.

Do you have any guilty pleasures? If so, what?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2018)

Probably looking up pictures of male models and staring at them... (Although I don't do it *nearly* as much as I used to, I did it the most back in 2016 as I was trying to figure out if I was bisexual or not, which turned out to be true)

Do you like social media?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2018)

Not at all...

do you play FEH?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

Nope never played it

Biggest game achievement?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

There's a lot but the most memorable one is being one of the most iconic person in a Ragnarok Online private server by being the very first and ballsy enough to Elite status (the private server's feature) a baby 1st job character (who is 80% weaker than an adult 3rd job character and had a very decent PvP stat with murdering adults x5 stronger than her) and also completing all the achievements in Stardew Valley. Also 100% completed Etrian Odyssey 3 and 5 both map, item and monster index-wise.

What's your most disliked game genre? (i.e Sports or Horror)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2018)

Probably horror games, but if I could name specific games, it would have to be Five Nights at Freddy's. Otherwise, there have been many other horror games I have liked, particularly coming from Japan.

What languages do you want to learn?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 7, 2018)

Japanese, just because I'd like to be able to understand what they're saying in Japanese video games or in anime so I don't need subtitles for an anime or a fan translation for a JP only release, plus I'd love to visit Japan someday so knowing their language would obviously be a big help. I'd also like to learn French, German and Italian.

Do you have a favorite song? If so, what?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

I have too many but the one I really love is "a little party never killed nobody" by Fergie.

Favourite YouTuber(s)?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2018)

I love watching videos by CineMassacre, The 8-Bit Guy, and UncommentatedPannen!

Can you sing?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes, I can. BuT iT sOuNdS lIkE tHiS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have you ever bought from a cycling town?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2018)

I don't believe so. I think all the dream villagers I have came from my posts on the Looking For thread. Though I did try to buy from cycling towns, I was just too impatient for it.

Are you a thot?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes I am a thot. Thotful. 

Have you ever let a dreamie move out of your town?


----------



## Warrior (Sep 7, 2018)

Yup, way back when the game first came out it was kinda hard to 100% control where people moved, and lily decided to plomp herself on my path to retail...  And so she was _banished. _

So, are you looking forward to the autumn and the snacks it entails? (hot chocolate etc?)


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes, it happens to be my favorite season. Although I'm not a huge fan of hot chocolate, pumpkin snacks tend to be really good.

Do you enjoy photography?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2018)

Definitely! It's one of my biggest passions!

You?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 8, 2018)

I am.

Do you like pinapple and ham pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2018)

Definitely!

What is your favorite kind of pizza?


----------



## Warrior (Sep 8, 2018)

I love pepperoni pizza. There's a place in town here that will give you the biggest goddamn slice of pizza for 3 bucks, its honestly the best. 

Are you studying anything right now? If not, is there anything you want to study?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

Eh, not really. Maybe learn some Polish(my main ethnicity) and Japanese? Otherwise, not really.

Castlevania series or Metroid series, if given no other choice?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 8, 2018)

AAA NOOOO DONT DO THIS
i'm gonna say...Metroid series.

Do you play MMORPGs?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

I do not.

Favorite platformer of all time?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2018)

SM64 obviously

Yellow or Purple?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

Good question! Probably purple.

Favorite vocalist?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2018)

Grace Slick, Shila/Sheila Charlesworth, Johnny Cash, Jos? Carlos Schwarz... too many.

do u enjoy red wine?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm not old enough to drink, at least not here in the US yet. So I've never had red wine, so I can't really answer that.

Any obscure music artists you enjoy? (Can be anyone, as long as they're not really "mainstream")


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2018)

Well yeah, I do like some old Portuguese protest music from the 60s-70s, as well as some Japanese late 60s oldies so maybe that. And some old stuff from Africa that might or might not be obscure :3

do you still play new leaf?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2018)

Not really. I've tried on numerous occasions to get back into it, but honestly at this point I would rather keep my town alive through fanfiction and art.

Read anything interesting recently?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

Nah, not really.

Have you ever played on the Sega Game Gear?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 8, 2018)

Nope. I've never owned a Sega console nor have many of my friends.

What's your favorite TV show?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2018)

I absolutely love King of the Hill. Been my favorite since I was in 7th grade like 7 years ago xDD 

Ever tried chai tea?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Yep. I would rate it 5/10

Are you good at starting conversations?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Not so much irl. Maybe online!

Do you like chicken nuggets?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

I can't tell you how much I love those...

Favourite potato crisps flavour?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

salt & vinegar yes pls.

plans for today?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

No plans tbh. It's Sunday lol

Do you have a Wii U?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

Nope.

Do you like wearing hats?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

No.

Do you like wearing formal clothing?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

No no no. I'm so glad my workplace is casual about that, I mean just be whole and clean.

Either it's like supermarket specific outfit or casual for me, I hate those in between formal/casual **** some stores/chains pull.

what phone d'ya have?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2018)

None.

Have you ever tried Salvia divinorum? Strange ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

Nope lol but sounds uh interesting.

latest record purchase?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Can't remember, must be 9 years ago.

Have you tried Gyuudon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2018)

Never heard of it

What time is it for you?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

5:17pm PHT, GMT+8

Have you ever fell down the stairs before?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

Lol yes.. I'm too clumsy sometimes lol.

Do you like coffee ice cream?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2018)

I do!

Favorite type of dog?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm a corgi gal. I love Samoyeds too but Corgi wins.

Are you allergic to cats?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

no not what i know of :3

latest movie you saw?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

I think saw 3d

Do you like long hair?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

yes yes.

fave kind of music?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Hip hop, pop and electronic

Last song/music you heard?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Jazz (any kinds of Jazz), R&B and anything calming.


Favorite kind of game genre?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Shooter, casual and open world games.

Favourite thing to eat in a road trip?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Steamed meat buns.

Favorite time of the day?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

5 pm and 10 pm

Least favorite time of the day?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2018)

Probably any time between like 2pm and 7pm

Worst food you ever tried?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

fish balls, crab balls.. literally anything made to be chewing on soft rubber balls.. no wait those are okay the food are abominations.

best food u ever tried?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Japanese Curry. Espcecially from CoCoIchi. If only Manila wasn't a roach den I'd go back just for the curry. I hope they'll make a branch in our city so I don't have to.

How many pets do you have?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 9, 2018)

Currently zero. I had a dog briefly all the way back in 2008 but that's it.

How many children do you want to have?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 9, 2018)

I dunno, probably 2 at most.

Is there any kind of pet you'd like to have?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

I'd like to have a corgi and a samoyed!

Are you scared of spiders?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2018)

Not necessarily, but I don't want them crawling on me! As long as they stay in their corners I have no qualms w/ them.

Favorite platformer?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 9, 2018)

Super Mario Odyssey. I love that game so much.

Any upcoming Nintendo Switch games you're looking forward to?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 9, 2018)

The new smash game and maybe dark souls
I'm not sure really

Do you still like playing on the Wii U?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Sep 9, 2018)

I've never had a Wii U, but had a nice time playing it like 3 years ago in my friend's house.

What is your pet peeve?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2018)

People who put themselves on pedestals and think they are special snowflakes because whatever reasons. And much more.

Fave smug villager?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2018)

Marshal

Fave ice-cream flavour?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2018)

chocolate chip cookie dough

what is your favorite season?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

Autumn.

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 10, 2018)

Adventure time. :3

What is your favorite anime so far?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2018)

Dragon Ball z. 

Nicki Minaj or Cardi B? lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2018)

Idek who Cardi B is but I would pick almost anyone before I pick Nicki Minaj lol

If you played Pokemon GO, what team would you be (or are you) on?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 10, 2018)

Team Valor.

Do you like Pokemon Go Pikachu/Eevee?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 10, 2018)

Nope never played it because its not out yet and also I don't want to play that game.

Do you like dog villagers in acnl?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2018)

Of course!

When was the last time you felt cold?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2018)

ninja'd... yesterday due to ****ed up weather

you?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2018)

Did you steal the cookies from the cookie jar?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2018)

uh nope? idk if that was some reference? lol

(also hi haven't seen you in ages...)


ever played any touhou game?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2018)

(it's a reference to an old children's song, also hello uwu)

And nope I haven't, I'd probably suck at it though lol


What is your favorite type of weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2018)

sunny... hot. i can't take cold weather good.. at all.

(uwu hi <3)

ever actually got kicked from wal-mart (or your country's equivalent)?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2018)

Nope haha. 

Ever tried to stuff as many jelly beans as possible inside your mouth?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't think so, but I have come close.

What era would you want to go back to?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

I wouldn't want to go back to any era as I rather like all the technology we have today.

Favorite candy bar?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2018)

Twix or snickers

Fave bear species?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 10, 2018)

Definitely polar bears. 

Favorite bird?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2018)

Maybe a jay. Or a cardinal.

What's your favorite ABBA song?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2018)

Unfortunately I only know the one super popular song by abba so I don't have a favorite.

Do you like chocolate milk?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2018)

yes, but I prefer strawberry milk more


have you ever stole something?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 10, 2018)

No, what a stupid question

Do you like dragons even I know they aren't real


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

They're okay, I guess.

What animal would you love to have as a pet if given all the resources needed?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 10, 2018)

A Rabbit I always wanted one and not a dog but having a dog is still good.

What weapon do you like to use the most in splatoon 2?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)

I don't own the game so idk lol. 

least fave animal?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2018)

Pigs :/

Fave animal?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2018)

CATS!

What do you think is an underrated video game?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2018)

Fortnite  lol jk I think re6 is underrated. It's one of my favourite games.

Fave wolf villager?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2018)

I really like Lobo 
I also like Kyle, never had him in my town though.

How well can you handle the cold?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)

Baaddd. I've pretty bad blood circulation as well so doesn't make it better lol.

fave 3ds LE system?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 11, 2018)

The Majora's Mask Limited Edition system. I own it actually, and I'm glad. It looks sick as hell.

Favorite 3DS game (that isn't Animal Crossing)?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 11, 2018)

It's a tie between Pokemon moon and yokai watch psychic Specters 

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

Either blue or purple..not sure which.

Do you prefer savory foods or sweet foods?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

Savory.

DO YOU LIKE WAFFLES!?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 12, 2018)

YES! Waffles are delicious.

If you have one what is the oldest Nintendo console you own?


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh the wii.

Whats the most oldest tech you own?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

I don’t know actually. I’m just gonna say my brothers gameboy or snes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait forgot to add a question. What’s your least favorite video game?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

The WWE games are really lame.

Least fave music genre?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

Pop music. Not too big on heavy alternative/post-grunge either. K-pop isn't much better. God **** there's a lot of "mainstream" music I don't exactly like.

Favorite music genre?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2018)

Probably 80s synthpop 

How easily can you fall asleep at night?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

In 10 mins lol

Is internet going to die? (Article 13 and 15)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 12, 2018)

Nah. 

What's the thing you regret most in life?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

Looking at your signature lol (idk really)

What do you like more, let's go Pikachu or let's go Eevee?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2018)

I would say Eevee because eevee>>>>>>pika 

Are you friends with a lot of people on here?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah, I guess.

Do you like food a lot?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeeeee 

Fave squirrel villager?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 12, 2018)

Static

Do you have Xbox?


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 12, 2018)

Ew no im sane lol

do you still play AC?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

Not so much anymore. If they come out w/ a new entry in the series, say, for the Switch, then I'll play again.

What is your goal right now?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2018)

Finish college and go to law school and get my degree.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2018)

Get a job after my work practice ends, I suppose. 

Do you miss someone right now?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

No

Do you like eating at white castle?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Do you miss someone right now?


Wow I know this isn't for me but this hit me in the feels
I miss a lot of people, every minute of every single day...



Firelight said:


> Do you like eating at white castle?


Yes! I love eating there, but the nearest one is an hour away rip

How much plain water do you drink every day?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

Not really at all. I usually drink flavored seltzer.

Do you partake of the ganja?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 13, 2018)

... I have no idea what that is

Favorite kind I'd dessert?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

I'd dessert?

uhh ice-cream or apple pie :3 i think

what time is it for you?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

3:43 AM

What time is it for YOU?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

10 am in a sec lol..

doing rn?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2018)

Listening to music. Thinking of playing Ty the Tasmanian Tiger or Skylar & Plux: Adventure On Clover Island..or something.

Likewise?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Browsing tbt and I just did some of a cha cha slide cause I’m bored lol

What’s your favorite food?


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 13, 2018)

Cliche, but pizza

What is your favorite pokemon type?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

Grass or water

Least fave pok?mon type?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

Probably fighting. I don't dislike it at all, but the other types are simply better. I think if it never existed, even though it would be an overall detriment, the least would have been lost compared to other types.

Which country would you want to live in if forced to move?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

Spain I guess

The last game you played?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

I played some Starcraft: Brood War a little while ago. I'm not very good at it though.

What game would you like to get better at?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

ummmm idk really because I'm already good at games
but i'll say and I never played this game but I say Fortnite even I know that idk yet if I will be good at or not.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What is your favorite computer game?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

Sunset! Best point n click stuff ever.

you?


----------



## XD001 (Sep 13, 2018)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Joey The Passion, had fun with my friends playing it

Day  or Night?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

night at least then i can sleep and not overthink stuff lol D: <

least fav movie?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2018)

I can't think of a specific one I have except maybe the Twilight saga, but I really hate most scary/horror movies since a lot of them are poorly written and not appealing. The only horror movies I can say I like are the ones based on Stephen King novels.

What did you eat for breakfast today?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

Leftover peach cobbler. It was pretty good.

What are you planning to have for your next meal?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2018)

probably apple pie and coffee, just had a pasta dinner so xD

least fav pokemon?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

I have to say meowth because he is overrated.

Do you drink coffee sometimes?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2018)

Yeah, sometimes. 

Ever had a bug infestation in your home?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Unfortunately, yes.

Are you excited for the new Animal Crossing game on the Switch?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2018)

Not really, because I don't own a Switch. 

Are you ticklish?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

Under my feet yes otherwise not as much :3

oldest console you own?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

I forgot which came out first so I’m gonna day both my older brothers game boy and snes

What’s your favorite thread I’m the basement?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

In the basement? The ban thread and rate the song above you are my favourites 

Yours?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Probably the your banned game and maybe a bit of troll the user above you? Idk I just like thing of ways to roast people lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oof forgot a question again

What’s your hair color? (Idk I couldn’t think of much lol)


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 14, 2018)

Brunette, get it dyed purple on of these days


Have you ever... Feared for your life

If you could travel through time what would you do?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Probably go to when ac switch releases and bring it back to today so I could play it early

What are your hopes for ac switch?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

I hope it will have more features!

Favourite forum in tbt?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2018)

I spend like 90% of my time here in The Basement 

What Is your opinion overall on the Nintendo Direct yesterday?


----------



## Flare (Sep 14, 2018)

It was pretty great. 

Do you like Mice?


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 14, 2018)

I love all rodents, mice are adorable.

How do you put your socks and shoes on -- are you a sock shoe sock shoe weirdo or a sock sock shoe shoe normie?


----------



## Flare (Sep 14, 2018)

Sock sock shoe shoe

If you could teleport anywhere in the world right now and have the ability to return to your original location, where would you go?


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 14, 2018)

A nice sushi shop in Japan most likely.

If you were an accidentally discarded piece of candy on the side of the road, what do you think you'd be?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

An "accident"

Burgers or Pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

Probably pizza.

What is your opinion on Japan?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi-tech country with some foods that I wanna try!

Fave web series?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

Honestly no one if you mean comics, they never stick with me. As for like youtube video stuff or likewise, idk. Don't watch em a lot.

fave clothes brand, if any?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Levis 

Yours?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

I Don’t shop for my clothes, my mom does. So idk. Im Wearing a pretty cool Nintendo official zelda shirt so Nintendo I guess?

What forum/s do you spend the least time on?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

idk, i pretty much only go to tbt. i'd say gaia though because i don't think  can delete my account there bc the email I used there is gone?

you?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

I meant tbt forum but ok lol

Going based on your misinterpretation of my question. I have this guide + forum app that I used to use equally with tbt and I met a few of my acnl friends on there, but over time I grew bored of it and stopped using the forum part. Now I only use the guide part.

I’m redoing my question

What TBT board do you you spend the least time on


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

Oh lol shoulda been clearer.

Well probably The Cellar then, I don't really get the thing with Mafia and I probably posted there once in a non-game thread lol.

Do you like painting?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Oh lol shoulda been clearer.
> 
> Well probably The Cellar then, I don't really get the thing with Mafia and I probably posted there once in a non-game thread lol.
> 
> Do you like painting?



Agreed. I spend the least time in the cellar, city folk, hhd and wild world threads along with Brewster’s cafe. I just entered a mafia in hopes of getting into it.

Anyways.

I loved painting when I was little and I still want to. I like trying to draw sometimes too

What is your favorite collectible and if you don’t have any then what’s one you really want?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

My fav is the crescent animated wand thing, sadly i never won it which was expected but still lol

and yeah i don't go much to the old AC boards either unless they like hide eggs there lmao.
--

did you ever own a limited edition gameboy/color/advance etc. model?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

I’m pretty sure we didn’t so no

What’s a character you would like to see In ssbu?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Waluigi since everyone wants him in ssbu

What do you think will be the new ac switch title?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Hopefully being mayor again. A good way to get bells, let’s and maybe jobs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pets*


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 15, 2018)

/is petted/ =w=

Can you hold my kitten for me, while I'm out?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

sure *holds* 

Least favourite household chore?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't have one. I love household chores.

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

2-3 fluent(swedish and english being my best ones)(I say 2-3 because my German is pretty rusty lol). I totally wanna learn more though. I understand/speak very little Portuguese though but yeah def. #1 if I take up learning something someday.

aaanyhow do u like doing laundry?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Uh depends on my mood lol

Do you use discord?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

yep.

do u like licorice


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 15, 2018)

gimmie that red licorise aw yeah mr krabs.

Have you watched "Apple and Onion"?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

No, had to google that up lmao.

Things you find spoopy?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 15, 2018)

god

are traps gay?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

....

Fave lollipop flavour?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

licorice...anything not sour i guess.

fave kind of pie?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Nebudelic said:


> /is petted/ =w=
> 
> Can you hold my kitten for me, while I'm out?



Actually I was correcting my grammar and forgot a question. But that too lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Shelia

Pumpkin and Apple.

What’s your least favorite ssb4 fighter?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2018)

I have no idea, I'm not sure I've played it? I'm not too big on the series anyway(partly 'cause I suck).

Banana cream pie or peach cobbler?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 15, 2018)

Peach cobbler.

You?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Same.

Eggs or apples?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2018)

Apples.

Mutant ninja kitty or pirate cyborg puppy?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Puppy

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 16, 2018)

Dogs! they are way better then cats

Do you like to draw on your computer?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Occasionally...it certainly has been awhile! I need to rectify that.

How's life treating you?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

I don’t know lol, fine I guess

Do you like memes like me


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Memes = Life

Is green a creative colour? (Dhims reference)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't get that reference, but why not??

do you buy mostly new or mostly second hand stuff?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

second hand (also I got the DHIS reference)

what do you think of "Double Bass" by the Gorillaz?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Not a fan of that kind of music, so don't like it I guess aha.

Are you excited for Halloween?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

YES! Love that holiday!

Do you like flavored seltzer?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Like, carbonated water on bottles? Yeah as long as it's not lemon lol

Least fave super mario character?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I don't get that reference, but why not??
> 
> do you buy mostly new or mostly second hand stuff?



No it's not a creative colour XDDD but it's ok if you don't get the reference.

@above
The wizard (kamek?)

Fave gaming YouTube channel?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't like lets plays, but I love Somecallmejohnny.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 16, 2018)

/crickets/....uh...moving on

Do you have any pets, if so how many?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Nope. Wish I had a turt or snek though.

Do you play games to relax/for fun or pushing yourself to be the best at them?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Both 

What was the first game that you played?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

Super Mario 64 DS.

Are you a communist?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

For real probably some old Windows 95 or MS-DOS stuff lol. Either that Arkanoid thing or maybe that 3d pinball space thing that came with all the old computers (man i miss it).

For what I can remember either Pok?mon Red or Spyro: Year of the Dragon.
--

do you like watching documentaries?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Not a fan of documentaries. I would only watch those that I'm interested in.

Game(s) you want in Nintendo switch?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Don't care about Switch much other than being against paid internet rn lol also to not be a ninja yes I'm a leftist if that's what you meant.
--

fave 2ds/3ds limited edition console?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Lol same ;-;
--
I love the pokeball 2ds!!!

What would 8th region of pok?mon will be called?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

I have no idea, not a huge Pokemon fan(though I do want to revisit some old games at some point).

Are you looking forward to a new Metroid game?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Eh, indifferent. never been the hugest fan although the one for SNES was real nice.

plans for tonight?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

playin more Sonic Mania then get ready for schoool.

Favourite game series other than Animal Crossing?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

I'd say pre-current gen Pok?mon, that series, also pre-Mario Kart 8/8D that one as well.

do you drink coffee?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

very ocassionally.

What do you think of the Pokemon TCG?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

i never got how to play them so i only collected them because it was cool i guess lmao?

you?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

I was also a collector mainly. Never really played them.

Favorite game series other than Animal Crossing and Pokemon?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

Mario is my favoruite game series period.

Are you right wing or left wing?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Center-left.

You?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

idk I dont really care

Hardest game you've ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Bayonetta, but it's hella good

least fav music?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Heavy alternative/post-grunge. It's utter ****!

Fav music?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

trip hop, and hip hop.

worst game you've ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Many. Although Borderlands 2 had a good idea their save thing was messed up as hell. Also Surpreme Commander, wtf was that lol :|

do you like memes?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ye.

Best sonic game?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Sonic 3 & Knuckles. Easily.

Fav season?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Winter 

Least favourite season?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Summer. Too damn hot.

Fav Mario game?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 16, 2018)

Sunshine, or Odyssey.

your best knock knock joke?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

I have no idea lol. I saw this in a video so why not. “Knock knock. Who’s there. I made app. I made app who?

It’s gross but still

What’s your prediction for when ac switch will come out?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

ugg 2019!!

when is tomorrow?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2018)

now? lol idk

fave pok?mon spinoff game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2018)

Never played a single pokemon game. RIP

Ever sped up certain music and it sounded good?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

nope

have you ever spent the night at walmart


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 20, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> nope
> 
> have you ever spent the night at walmart



Can't say that I have.

If you could consider yourself a pie, what pie would you be?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

cheesecake 

if had had 1 piece of cheesecake and you had a friend over would you eat it all or share it?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 20, 2018)

Definitely share it. I don't want to wind up fat like the guy in my avatar did (and I was already overweight as a kid).

What do you think Japan is most famous for making?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2018)

Prob computers n stuff

Do you enjoy watching documentaries?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 20, 2018)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love scary docs, and war docs
theyre so interesting !

how is the weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2018)

cold probably, or humid and chilly or **** like that lmao

looking forward to weekend?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2018)

Not really, may end up in the hospital overnight. Not sure.

Chicken noodle soup or mac n' cheese?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

Ack I don’t know. Mac and cheese I guess

If you could go anywhere right now where would you go?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Japan.

Do you like music lesson at school.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m actually homeschooled so I don’t have music lol

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Nah

What will be your main fighter in ssb ultimate?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2018)

I have no idea. I generally suck no matter who I am so will probably go by favorite series and/or character, so either Samus, Simon, Luigi or Sonic.

Articuno, Zapdos or Moltres?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Ahh I love them all but if I had to choose between them, I'll choose moltres.

Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

noooo

cheese pizza or potato pizza with pepperoni


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep

Do you like FoRtNiTe?


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

nope

why do people like fortnite?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Because it's free. 

Favorite switch game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2018)

Super Mario Odyssey. Prob always will be my favorite Switch game.

Are you a fan of Pokemon Ultra Sun/Moon?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

I haven't played the ultra ones. I only played the sun and yes I'm a fan of it.

Why Roblox exist?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2018)

Because fanbois and trolls idk.

Anyway, fave snooty villager?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Diana and Francine

What do you think about bhad bhabie?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2018)

Idk who that is 

How well can you ride a bike?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

10/10

Can you whistle?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2018)

No. 

How patient are you?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Patient enough to wait for ac switch 

Favorite gaming YouTuber?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2018)

uh, neither i don't really enjoy those except for like 1-2 lol

your hair colour?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2018)

Dark brown. 

Are you planning to go see _Bohemian Rhapsody_ when it's released in theaters?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2018)

dunno no that huge Queen fan but I assume someone will drag me lmao.

hair colour u wanna have?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't really have a hair colour I want to have.

How hot do you want your water to be when taking a shower? Mine is nearly boiling hot....


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Same but only in winter.

Favourite music artist?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 23, 2018)

I... Don’t know. But I like vocaloid if that counts.

Favorite season?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 23, 2018)

Autumn/Fall

What is your favourite non-nintendo game?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Civ V I guess.. Also I could say the Persona/SMT games but some got ninty releases so idk if that counts.

least fave gaming console?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2018)

I'm not sure I really have one.

Any new characters in SSBU you're looking forward to trying?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Isabelle, inklings and ice climbers.

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2018)

Waluigi or riot

What do you think of the concept of having a roommate?


----------



## Flare (Sep 23, 2018)

Depends on the person on how I'd feel about having one, but overall I'd much rather be alone.

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Nuts, peanuts, cheap perfume "smell" and chemical **** like that, some strong flowers.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes I'm allergic to maths...

Favourite month?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2018)

Either October or December and yes it's because of the holidays!

Are you an insomniac?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

not really what i know of.

last time you ate lasagna?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Idk lol. Like a month ago I think...

Favourite vocaloid?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

neither really ...

what kind of phone case/wallet do u have if any?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 23, 2018)

I don’t have a phone, but I have an IPad Pro. So I have a dark case and I don’t have a wallet lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

What’s your favorite food!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2018)

tacos always.

yours?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Pizzzzzzzzzzza 

Do you like creepy/scary movies?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2018)

Not really. I had a nightmare after watching one years ago. Those types of movies just get to me sometimes. 

Do you go to a public library often?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 23, 2018)

nah not really

Do you ever wish you can live in a bigger house then the one your living in right now?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, definitely! I live in the basement and there are spiders and house centipedes!

Are you arachnophobic?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2018)

Not at all. I'm often summoned to take care of business concerning spiders. And my mom gets mad that I won't kill em xD

Favorite song from the early 2010s?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

Don't think I have one. None that I can think of, anyway.

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2018)

Whatever doesn't involve relative dinners.. like none really.

fave yogurt flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

Blueberry! Blueberry anything is awesome!

Favorite type of cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2018)

anything not creamy of soft tbh. just plain one is good i can't eat creamy soft stuff.

do you have a sensitive tum?


----------



## Flare (Sep 24, 2018)

Uhh... no? 

What's the worst pain you've ever had?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

Possibly when I got a 3rd degree burn all over my back from going to a beach one time.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 24, 2018)

No question.

Do you eat a lot?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2018)

no i've tiny tum lol.

fave chewing gum flavour?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 24, 2018)

Bubblegum.

Favorite Sinnoh Pokemon?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 24, 2018)

Probably Drifblim. I really like its design, and the thought of a murderous balloon is both hilarious and terrifying.

Any skills you are particularly proud of having?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2018)

Singing and reading Japanese.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

Drawing perhaps? Maybe doodling is a better way to put it, idk.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2018)

Question?

Do you like the Pokemon Slowpoke?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

Right, I keep forgetting that. Also, eh, Slowpoke's alright. They're pretty chill. I got no qualms w/ them. None that I can think of anyway!

Ice cream or slushie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ice cream! 

Do you enjoy meditating?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

It's not something I really do, so I guess not..?

What gaming series are you looking for a new release in?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 24, 2018)

Idk I don't really care but maybe Dark Souls on the switch is what I'm looking for to play

Do you wish to be rich with bells on Belltree like 10,000 bells


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Heck yes lol. I bought some collectibles recently so I’m broke.





(I haven’t seen this in YEARS. NOSTALGIA)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh my gosh. XD Of course I like waffles! So this is where the original material came from. I remember seeing this audio get used in Flipnote Hatena, where Luigi sings the song while Mario strongly disapproves of it.

Can you remember a quote from one of the Zelda games (the one in my sig does not count you cheater)?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah..! *looks at @Hyrule_Crossing's signature* the hero of time rises against evil.

Favorite sport?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2018)

I've got none. Not a sports person.

Do you like candy corn?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2018)

never had it i think lol.

do you like sour candies in general?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah they're pretty good.

Do you like saltwater taffy?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

I don’t remember if I have had it or not lol. I have had normal taffy though, that’s for sure.

Do you like TLOZ NES? I’m asking this cause I have been obsessed with it on switch recently


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2018)

I think it's fine to be honest. I only have it on the actual NES though.

Can you make a voice impression of someone?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Not really. I used to do a good pikachu

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2018)

Yeah, I can. Kinda in a satire way though and not too spontaneous, it has to be 'real' you know.

Why do you like autumn?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

Halloweeeeennn

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will u give me lucky?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't know what you're referring to.

What would you like most for Christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2018)

money i guess. i don't like asking for things bc people never know what it is anyway.. and i prefer buying myself.

do you like banks?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

I've heard tons of horror stories involving them, but nothing hasn't happened to me yet? I'm sure I've just jinxed it hough.

Oddest thing you've ever eaten/drank?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Unfortunately I don't know what you're referring to.



I was talking about the villager, but honeyaura (tysm btw) already helped me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Above idk lol

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

yes. can't eat a lot of types due to my peanuts/nuts allergy though.

do you like chocolate yogurt?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Ew no. I hate yoghurt 

What do you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

coffee, juice, bread, yogurt/milk with cereals.

plans for today?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2018)

Nothing much. Same old, same old....which means listening to music, playing ta video games, watching youtube, etc. Probably do some dishes too 'cause the sink is full.

Likewise?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

no idea, probs help with the laundry, play some new leaf, sleep lol this week been insane.

do you like the super mario world game?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes! One of the best entries in the series!

What was one of your finest moments in gaming?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Hmm hard to say. The moments close to my heart would be when I'd play Gameboy Color, SP, and Gamecube with my little brother. For more recent things, I'd say playing with my clan in games like Destiny 1, and how addicted I got to playing ACWW and NL.

Do you have a favorite flower?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

carnation maybe? or those blue spider flowers or what they are called...

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Roses <3

Do you play just dance games?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2018)

No, as I don't have the gaming platforms that I can play it on. Seems pretty fun, though. 

Have you ever gone skydiving before? If not, would you ever want to?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

[Pokeclasher]-Nope I only played one on the wii years and years ago when I was a kid.

Do you love the color orange?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

yes!

do you enjoy crisp bread?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Think I had them at a party once? If so, they tasted pretty good with toppings/dip.

Any bad experiences with eating food?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

Too many, I've a sensitive tum with a lot of things XD

Do you like blueberries?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh HELL yeah! They're my favorite fruit!!

What's the longest you've gone w/o sleep?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

I'd say 2-3 days. I think that was either my first breakup or when mum was in hospital?


What year have you graduated high school? Or when will you?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

I did in 2010 :3

a song you really hate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

"All Star" by Smash Mouth.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

A swedish cover version of "Quem te viu, quem te v?" .. i mean the original is really good and there are good covers as well but this one i'm thinking of is just bleh. also like basically any modern pop/rnb/dance/rap music.

fave cereal?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

Chex mix

Do you like super hero movies?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 30, 2018)

I think they're okay at most.

Can you recall a childhood memory?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

A lot but I'm not saying them to the world

Do like sport games irl or in video games.


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Not really

Favorite color to wear?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 30, 2018)

Blue. Red at times.

How well can you deal with the cold?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Pretty well as long as I have a decent coat. But either way we love it, since we only get about a month of anything near cool here.

Favorite season?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

WINTER IS THE BEST

What is your favorite month?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Usually December-January, it gets cooler

Happiest memory?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

idk

Do you wish to fly?

ik a silly question


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes

Your preferred super power?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 3, 2018)

To fly so that I don't have to use public transportation, lol.

Acting or voice acting?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Voice acting. I'm a behind the scenes kinda person.

Favorite TV show?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2018)

Suits, which is pretty obvious from my profile. 

How do you define the word "great"?


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Better than good but worse than swell.

Do you have any dogs? If so, what breed?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh I wish! I've grown up with cats in the house. And I love them a lot, but I'd love to have a dog one day!

What was your first pet, if any?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2018)

It was a dog I had briefly for three months back in 2008. My mom made me give her back to the original owner despite the fact that she had been my present for my eighth birthday...

What was the biggest event in your life in the last ten years?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Wow I'm so sorry :c

Hmm, I'd say it was my mum getting sick in 2009. I've been her caretaker ever since.
Also, my relationship with my bf, as well as all the events in between.

Best birthday you've ever had?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

I can't say, my memory's shady.

Favorite Wii game?


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 4, 2018)

PokePark 2

Have you ever had a fish?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 4, 2018)

I can’t tell if you mean eaten or owned, both

What is 2+2?


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 4, 2018)

5

Do you like potatoes?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 4, 2018)

Yessssss

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 4, 2018)

Gah that's hard. I'd say Luigi for his charm (and green is easier on my eyes). But I love both.

Peach or Daisy?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 4, 2018)

H I I M A D A I S Y

I love daisy in mariokart Wii, but she can get annoying, so peach

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah,

Bowser or Ganon?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 4, 2018)

Hmm, that's tough. Bowser can be funny at times, Ganon is Zelda-universe's antagonist <3 I'll say Bowser lol

Isabelle or Katie?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

Hmm...not sure. Maybe Isabelle?

Worst subject in school?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 4, 2018)

History 

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

I think I enjoyed either History or Science the most, I forget!

If given the resources, what is one animal you'd like to have as a furry/scaly/whatever friend?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 4, 2018)

I'd love to have a cat again, had to give mine away when I had to move in with my grandparents a while ago.

If you were to start a band, what would you name it?


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 4, 2018)

I would name it “The Mailmen”

Your favorite fruit?


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 4, 2018)

Apples

Does someone want an Alakazam in pokemon SM/USUM


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

Nah, partly 'cause I don't own those!

Have you ever been to Disney world?


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been to Disney Land.

What's your favorite dog breed?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

french bulldogs, english ones are p cute too. <3

least fave ACNL music?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 4, 2018)

A lot, so many I can't list them all

Do you like spiders
I like them hehe


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

No, unless you mean large pet tarantulas

Fave Sailor Moon character?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 4, 2018)

sailor Jupiter 

what is your favorite TV show?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

M*A*S*H, and also this recent Danish series called "Liberty".

you`?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 4, 2018)

Supernatural

Do you like MLP xD?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

eh not really?

least fave band?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm sure most people know it already but I'll say it anyways: Nickelback. >:|

Most favorite band?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 4, 2018)

Got so many! Gorillaz may be among the highest.

If you were to wear one flower in your hair/ear for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't wear girly stuff irl at all so idk

what is your most favorite toy even you can say a one from the pass


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

i guess my 3ds? or my plushies.

favorite lyricist?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

That's a tough one...maybe Lemmy Kilmister? Not sure.

Do you have any mental disabilities?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

Asperger's yea.

you?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 4, 2018)

bipolar I with psychotic features, gad, and bulimia

what's your favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 4, 2018)

Mocha.

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 4, 2018)

Just tested myself, about 30 seconds lol

What's your star sign? or zodiac? or both? lol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

Virgo.

Do you have a phobia of any kind?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2018)

I have robophobia (fear of robots/AI) and automatonophobia (fear of animatronics). Idk why, I've always been that way. That's part of the reason why I'm not a fan of large entertainment places like Walt Disney World.

How often do you take naps?


----------



## JaredRodriguez (Oct 4, 2018)

Once a month


 Do you have Pok?mon moon?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 4, 2018)

yeah i have two copies actually lol

what's a song with lyrics you relate to?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 4, 2018)

Believe in dreams the one flyleaf sings it’s called that or believe if I remember correctly. 

What’s your favorite thing about animal crossing forums?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 4, 2018)

The relaxed nature of it.

You?


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 4, 2018)

How everyone is so nice to everyone else and how understanding everyone is.

What's your zodiac sign?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 4, 2018)

gemini

besides animal crossing, what's your favorite nintendo series?


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 4, 2018)

Probs Smash (btw I'm a gemini too!)

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

I love all sorts, but sunflowers, water lilies, roses, tulips, hibiscus, etc <3

Favorite movie?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2018)

Hmm, that's a tough one! There are many I could call a favorite...Aliens, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Labyrinth, etc. I suppose Aliens will do for now!

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

uhh idk actually. tom & jerry maybe lmao i don't watch cartoons a lot.

do you own a peace sign necklace?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2018)

I do not.

Have you ever tried Marmite? I have not and would like to but I live in the states. :\


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Nah, live in the states as well. Maybe we can order some online? Also have a friend overseas who may have access to some!

Worst food you've ever tasted?


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 5, 2018)

Petrol.

Do you like Rhinos?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 5, 2018)

They are pretty nice animals.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

yes seeing a new movie and doing horse ridding 

What is your favorite pokemon


----------



## JaredRodriguez (Oct 5, 2018)

I love Pangoro! 


Do you own Pok?mon moon??


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes

Do you like Jack ACNL?


----------



## JaredRodriguez (Oct 5, 2018)

Lmao  yes I do

What’s your favorite video game?


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 5, 2018)

Undertale

Have you ever been to a wedding?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

yes I have

Do you own a PS4


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

nope.

do u like beer?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

Do you mean real beer or the fake beer soda?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

real of course otherwise i'd written something else


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheila said:


> real of course otherwise i'd written something else



Its fine I guess and well I drank it by mistake once and I was underage, but it was pretty plane

Do you like visiting dream towns?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

It was a pretty plane? I need to get into planes more.

And I used to visit random dream towns all the time, but nowadays I just look for dream addresses.

First handheld game, if any?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

a baby leap frog green console, I got it when I was 6.

Do you like Easter?

here and its so ugly looking
View attachment 220873


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice, I think I had that too?

I love Easter

What do you do for Halloween?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

idk really nothing, besides I go to my grandpa's house most of the time and rest of the family comes by, its more like a family halloween party.

Have you ever done a 2,000 piece puzzle? 
I did one once and I got it done pretty fast


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

uhh not what i can remember lmao.

also beer gets u on planes i gotta get drunk more and git some weed. lmangoes.

faves candy?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheila said:


> also beer gets u on planes i gotta get drunk more and git some weed. lmangoes.



LOL

If chocolates count, definitely Ferrero Rocher chocolates <3

Least favorite candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

anything nuts i guess bc im allergic. but this specific hard salt licorice that taste really gross i guess.

fave concert you've been to if any?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheila said:


> uhh not what i can remember lmao.
> 
> also beer gets u on planes i gotta get drunk more and git some weed. lmangoes.
> 
> faves candy?



Oops I just realize I added an E in the word
I hate typing

Sorry guys my keys don't work pretty well and my I key is pretty broken, I have to press harder on the key.
Anyways it was suppose to appear in the word plain and not plane


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Sheila said:


> anything nuts i guess bc im allergic. but this specific hard salt licorice that taste really gross i guess.
> 
> fave concert you've been to if any?



I’ve only been an an ariana grande concert so that

Do you like this song?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

not really my taste or genre so no sorry.

fave kinda music?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2018)

Almost any kind of metal music but psych rock, prog rock, classical, downtempo and jazz aren't that far behind!

Fave kinda movies?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 5, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> I’ve only been an an ariana grande concert so that
> 
> Do you like this song?


Omg I love Rin Kagamine! Concert version was awesome.

And I love comedy and sometimes romance and action

Last time you went to the movies?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 5, 2018)

it's been a looong time i don't really have anyone to go w/ anymore 

what was your favorite website to go on when you were a kid?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2018)

Club Penguin.

Do you like disco music?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2018)

Eh. Can't say it's my cup of tea.

Do you enjoy any rock from the 60s and/or 70s?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Haven't heard any from that time period so no?

Do like getting beaten at splatoon 2?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

HELL NO H2- I mean, HELL NO
you won’t get that unless you watched coyote ugly

You you like getting beating at ssb4?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

OH SO YOU WANNA PLAY THAT GAME 

Do you like winning in SSB4?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Who doesent?
Do you like winning in splatoon 2?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

I mean its fun but funner if you get a guy that rages hard

Do you like Stealing items in ac?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Only if I give them back, meaning as a joke hes

Do you like winning all my stuff?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

HAHAHAHA OF COURSE

Do you like losing all your stuff?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2018)

Generally no.

Favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Ummmmmmm don't have one


Favourite song?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Yours?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

if you dont cry while listening to this ur a thot :c

jk but still it's so great though.

fave Fanta flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2018)

I think I've only had orange or grape, so probably grape.

Favorite genre of video games?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

srpg or simulation i guess

do u enjoy dyeing your hair?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 6, 2018)

Never dyed my hair but I've wanted to for a long time

Favourite dog breed?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

husky

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

I love all, but golden retrievers are gorgeous too

Favorite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

Manatees! And turtles of course.

do u like red wine??


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 6, 2018)

Never had it before.

Do you think dogs should wear clothes even if they don't need them to be warm?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

Maybe on special occasions (weddings, Halloween) for the fun of it, as long as it doesn't bother them

Last restaurant you've been to?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

oh, uh i think this greek one close to work with a friend sometime ago.

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, maybe jalapeno kettle chips? Or some hot fries / hot Cheetos

Do you have a driver's permit/license?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes.

Do you have a common or uncommon surname? (You don't have to say what it is, I'm just asking if yours is common or not)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

semi-uncommon I guess I mean I see random ppl with it sometimes but I don't think we are related lol.

fave decade of music?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 6, 2018)

I think I really need to listen to a wide variety of music in a specific decade before I can form an opinion...

Ever cried in a touching moment in a video game?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

nope never because that's silly

What TV show is the best to you right now?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 6, 2018)

voltron

do you think being drunk is fun or do you not like the feeling?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

... Don't do drugs kids

Favorite music artist?


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 7, 2018)

SharaX

Favorite song?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

ummmmm this one at the moment https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JqY-6q-RNA

Favourite colour?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Dark blue

Yours?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

RED

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fav emoji?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

I have 2 most used ones

Laughing crying and smirk

What do you want in ac switch?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Um another octopus

What do you want in splatoon 2?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

I want all my dreamies to stay in the game but i also want fresh and new villagers, mabye 2 new personality types.

What do you want as your dream job?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cook? Yt?

Would you be a duck or a squid?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Squid.... kid

W h o a r e y o u ?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

I A M E N T R O P Y

Are you excited for holloween?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

No I don't celebrate it

Are you excited for splatoween?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Heck yessss

Are you exited for Both?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Not really since don't celebrate it

Do you like losing at splat zones


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

I dont play splatoon

Do you like cats?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, but I’m more of a dog person

Do you like the the sims 4?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Yea, but it always gets boreing quick :<

Do you like dungeons and dragons?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

No, but someone at an event near me does

Do you like riddles?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah 

Are you vegan?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

no.

have you ever watched the pregananant video?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2018)

Nope.

Hardest video game you've ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

Bayonetta. In a good way it's challenging as hell.

Do u like mushroom toast?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Never had it, but love mushrooms so I'd love to try

What web browser do you use?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

Firefox, best one out there (chrome lovers gtfo.. jk but ngl it sucks)

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

Sheila said:


> no.
> 
> have you ever watched the pregananant video?



I have xD

I use Chrome -.-

Have you ever broken a phone?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

no

have you ever broken a computer by mistake?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

yeah or at least a laptop keyboard i spilled juice all over lmao.

do u like to wear dresses?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

nope I hate them

what is your favorite kind of sandwich


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

Grilled chicken

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Spicy/buffalo chicken, sometimes burgers

Favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

mushrooms! also clams.

least fave pizza toppings?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Hmm, they're not gross or anything but sausage for some reason

Favorite place to get pizza from?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

this place just down the street ngl they make delish stuff.

most yuck pizza u tried?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Easily 7-11 pizza. It tastes/feels like plastic, and at best paper when it's hot. Like how-

Have you ever made pizza from scratch?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

my mom did but not me

are you going to dress up for halloween this year?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

no, it's not that big here really also i can't really do it at work if i got one still by then.

you?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 7, 2018)

nah i have nowhere to go to justify dressing up sadly

who is your favorite fictional character?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2018)

Link from the Zelda series.

Early bird or night owl?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Both

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2018)

COFFEE!

Are you doing anything for Halloween?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

Not to my knowledge, anything near this neighborhood would be bad news. So unless we're invited somewhere, nothing so far.

Hope for any specific candy for Halloween?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2018)

Y' know I would love to go trick-or-treating...but as I am 30 that would just be weird! XD

Last good Sonic game you played?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

LOL same

I'm in the middle of replaying Sonic Adventure 2 Battle for old times' sake <3

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm not sure....possibly Sonic 3 & Knuckles?

Do you have insomnia?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2018)

I don't and I'm very grateful for that. I already have enough issues sleeping, but not being able to sleep at all is not fun.

Are you a thot


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2018)

absolutely 

what's a nice thing someone did for u recently


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2018)

^^join the thotty club my friendo 

My dad gave my kitter a proper burial the other day... I know it seems sad, but she's in a very nice place now. She's finally at rest next to our older cat. It gives me peace. 
(not tryin to be too depressing here uuuhhhhhh)

Do you like hot pockets?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 7, 2018)

YES OMG

How tall are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad gave my kitter a proper burial the other day... I know it seems sad, but she's in a very nice place now. She's finally at rest next to our older cat. It gives me peace.
> (not tryin to be too depressing here uuuhhhhhh)



I'm very glad <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

About 5'11".

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

idk ur weird measuring system but 170 cm i guess.

fave cat breed?


----------



## zooblenoodle (Oct 8, 2018)

I really like sphynx cats, they look like weird aliens with skin costumes HAHA.

What was the last dream you had that you can remember?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

probably that i was supposed to go to work but then i was wait it sunday lmao.

do you have thick hair?


----------



## saimami (Oct 8, 2018)

I mean, my hair is short, so I can't really tell at the moment, but in the past I have had long hair and back then it was thick.



Do you think Nagito Komaeda is a good person?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

I've never played that series.

Earliest console you owned?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

GameCube with Super Mario Sunshine

Last game you've bought/got?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

Pok?mon Ultra Moon.

Do you like '90s music?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

Well, a lot of death and black metal bands started in the 90's, so..I guess?

What about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

No. Ew.

Least fav decade of music?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 8, 2018)

Anything below 2000s

Favourite creepypasta?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

those black spaghetti look p weird lol.. jk i dont really read about those so idk.

do you play Feh?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

Not sure what that is sorry :c

What did you eat today?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2018)

cereal, sandwich thats it like i'm only midway through my day.

Have you played pikmin any from the series?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

Don't think I have, but always wanted to

How did you find out about tbt?


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2018)

Sister found it about two years ago then. This year I made an account.

Favourite wii game?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

I have a wii given to me by my uncle, but don't own any wii games. I do want to play Zelda: Skyward Sword though!

Favorite color?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

Blue!

Favorite instrument?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

I love all sorts! I played trumpet in middle school, and piano when I was younger. But thanks to an ex, I'm more into acoustic and metal guitars now too.

Did you go to prom?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)

My senior year, yes.

Do you like dramas?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 8, 2018)

no idc about those dumb TV shows

do you watch The Walking Dead?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2018)

No. 

What's your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

Anything chocolate, peanut butter, hazelnut, or coffee flavored lol

If you can go back in time to any age for a day, which age would that be?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2018)

I'd like to be eight again. Third grade was just awesome, and I had a really sweet and awesome teacher. Plus, life was so much easier. 

Ever competed in a contest to earn some cash?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

Not that I can remember, but won Disney World tickets once lol

Your dream car?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 9, 2018)

An Acura NSX.

Do you work out?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2018)

No, but I really should! I could use to lose a few pounds.

Most exotic thing you've tried?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

Hmm... Forum appropriate: ate Bahamian conch fritters xD

Best birthday memory?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

Idk really they are pretty generic...

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2018)

A few months after I met my neighborhood friends, on my 9tg birthday they surprised me by coming to my house and giving me stuff. One friend made me a necklace (I still have it 10 years later) and the other bough me a cookies and cream Hershey bar. It's not often I get something for my birthday so that was really nice.

What day of the week is your busiest day?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

Fridays definitely bc people come to work and cray crazy around aha.

Fave mayo flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2018)

There are mayo flavours? o.o Why do I feel like us Americans are getting jipped? XD

Liquor of choice(or soda if you prefer)?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

yeah.. chili, truffles etc etc. lol

beer or cider, not the biggest wine fan.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

I love Smirnoff, Angry Orchard, wine coolers, or Bud Light if at a bar with my dad. For soda, I prefer Sprite but not very picky

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

ice cream? well anything not too sweets also leave those nuts in the bin i can't eat em.

fave egg dish?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

Hmm, I like omelets, egg salad sandwiches, and deviled eggs.

Favorite ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

ben & jerry's cherry garcia! they only sell em at scoop shops places here though which succccc.

u?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

Yummm. Anything chocolate, peanut butter, coffee, and hazelnut related lol

What were your favorite lunches st school as a kid?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2018)

tacos, or maybe pasta. like everything was not edible really... ew

most disgusting drink u ever tasted


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2018)

That's hard to say as I have a high tolerance for the unpalatable XD. I suppose one of my cocktails I might've made once where the alcohol to mixer ratio was too much!

Current goal?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

Hmm, to meet my goal weight by February-March, finish my AA Degree, and find a temp job.

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 9, 2018)

Go to class, take an exam, and have debate practice.

Do you like '70s music?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2018)

Hell yeah I do. 

Ever scrunched up paper into a ball and threw it at a classmate in class?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nope.

Have you ever seen an airbag deploy in a car?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

Yup, saved mum

How tall are you?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2018)

170 cm, don't ask me to convert lmao I never learn.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2018)

About 5' 11" I think? Not sure..might be more.

Licorice(ACTUAL licorice! that red stuff doesn't count) or coconut?


----------



## griefseed (Oct 10, 2018)

coconut ❤ 

what flavour cake is your favourite? please specify pie too if you're feeling spicy!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2018)

chocolate cakes! as for pie apple pie for sure with loads of custard

also what is even red licorice?? lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

Strawberry flavored licorice. That's what twizzlers are. I personally think black licorice is gross but I love red licorice 

Worst popular kids movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2018)

Minions due to commercial industry it became like.. uh. Also generally a lot of them because they try to be family friendly and pc which is just like uh okay... Also emoji movie like why even.... D:


fave movie?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2018)

I really like the aliens series, though to pin down just one would be too hard for me ^^;

Do you enjoy doing anything creative as a hobby?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

Well it's not really a hobby as much as it is like a career but I play piano in college ^^
I do like to draw a lot though, always a nice way to let my creativity run wild~

Are you a spooky scary skeleton?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

Sabes que? I think so! -puts on skeleton shades-

What's your usual morning routine?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dropping off my younger sister to school.

If you were given a triforce, which would grant just about anything, what would you wish for?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2018)

A fulfilling future. 

What are you afraid of?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

Not having that fulfilling future. And losing my loved ones. Oh and bugs.

Can you dance?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes, but not at an expert level, lol. Also, I absolutely don't do that certain dance from *that game.*

Do you like memes but only to a certain extent?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

Dude I live and breathe memes lmao
Liking memes but only to an extent is foreign to me

Speaking of memes, which one is your favorite?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice of the princess to invite us over to toast toast, eh Luigi?

What's your favorite type of sandwich?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

Hmm, I'd say anything with spicy/buffalo chicken. Philly cheesesteak is good too. Oh and burgers!

Favorite side dish? (fries, rice, veggies, etc)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm more with rice and veggies

do you go on hikes?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2018)

No but ive been hikeing, twice.

Have you ever been anywhere outside of your country?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah

Do you like lemons?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah, I use it for my face and I don't mind it as a drink. As Tangy said, "When life gives you lemons, you make lemonade!"

How often are you silent?


----------



## princepoke (Oct 11, 2018)

sometimes i should b but i never end up being

is a panini a sandwhich. what about a hotdog on a bun. a seaweed roll
where do u draw ur line


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2018)

Panini is definitely a sandwich, a hot dog on a bun... well I wouldn't say that a hot dog bun is part of a sandwich so I think I draw the line at hamburger bun.
Now if you put a hot dog on a hamburger bun, then yes it is a sandwich 

Favorite animal crossing NPC?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 11, 2018)

Katie and KK! But I love all of them I can't lie

If you could have one villager to have as a friend in real life, who would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2018)

def. Shep man, baaa man dank doggo.

you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 11, 2018)

Definitely Jacques.

Do you miss the HeadOn commercial?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

Idk what it is sorry ;-; but I'm sure someone does

If you had to learn to play a new instrument, what would it be?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2018)

Violin. I'm obsessed

You?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

Hmm...possibly electric guitar, bass guitar, or violin perhaps?

Do you like any form of electronic music?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2018)

I enjoy lofi alot actually, most electronic music is ok but im just a picky person in general. Some of my favorite songs are electronic.

Whos your favorite uchi villager in acnl?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

(Me too omg)

And I'd say Agnes!

Are you trying to get any villagers at the moment?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

Nah not really! Haven't played that game in ages!

Last game you beat?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

Hmmm, I've been playing life sim games and FPS games for a while lol, but maybe Skyrim? Can't remember.

Favorite game series of all time?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

It's a toss up between the Metroid series and Castlevania series, can't decide which!

Bacon or steak?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

YUM BOTH

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2018)

chicken lol had some bad experience w/ turkey lol.

fave dip sauce?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 12, 2018)

Honey mustard!

Classy or diner restaurants?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2018)

Honestly, that's a hard pick for me, because I love both to death. I'd say classy restaurants because I do go to diners fairly often (but not the kind like '50s diners, which are some of my favorite restaurants, *period*).

What would you do if you were time warped back to the year 2000?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 12, 2018)

probably get majoras mask on launch day

what do you like to do in your spare time?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2018)

listen to music!! and read.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

Listen to music and play video games. Sometimes watch Let's Plays.

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2018)

Definitely Tokyo.

You?


----------



## Espurr (Oct 12, 2018)

under a bridge in fairytale land
gotta enforce the troll toll

ever go extreme and bake cookies at 351??


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2018)

Post glitch.  Not sure what the question is.

EDIT: I haven’t, but that sounds like fun (and also makes me want cookies...)

What’s your least favorite video game ever and why?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2018)

Anything where most of the game is easy and playable then there is that one level that you can't beat unless you are very hardcore gamer or know the game from beforehand inside out *cough certain platformers cough*

least fav cookies?


----------



## Espurr (Oct 13, 2018)

any cookie is a good cookie
unless it has nuts, 'cus i don't like nuts in baked goods

Would you prefer a fire blanket or an extinguisher?


----------



## princepoke (Oct 13, 2018)

extinguisher bC you'd still be hot under the blanket and u wouldn't be safe from the smoke

u here for a fun time or a long time?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2018)

long time. although the occasional trolls are fun.

do u like kk slider?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2018)

Of course I do! Who doesn't?

What are you planning on eating for lunch, or have eaten already?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2018)

i had a mini pizza for lunch it was aight last minute work lunch basically lol.

least fave crisps flavour?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 13, 2018)

Saw a pickle flavor in the store. Never had it, but I'm 100% sure it'd be my least favorite flavor lol

Least favorite pizza topping?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 13, 2018)

Definitely olives. I can deal with most toppings, but I always have to remove the olives if the pizza was unfortunate enough to come with them.

Least favorite game genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

realistic shooters.. yeah go figure. also elitist RTS games.

most annoying new leaf mechanic?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 14, 2018)

Bamboo shoots sprouting up randomly since the Welcome Amiibo update. Seriously, before that update, all of the bamboo I have in my town sprout up a bamboo shoot on the same day. Now, I have to regularly dig up those darn things daily.

What's your opinion of pineapples on pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Bamboo shoots sprouting up randomly since the Welcome Amiibo update. Seriously, before that update, all of the bamboo I have in my town sprout up a bamboo shoot on the same day. Now, I have to regularly dig up those darn things daily.
> 
> What's your opinion of pineapples on pizza?



what they do? never knew... lol what.

it is disgusting and should be banned.

do u like green tea?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah I like green tea! I haven't had in ages though! Must rectify that!

Dream job(if any)?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

Eh honestly just something that I can do that gives me enough money to live on my own.. But yeah painter wouldn't be wrong tbh.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Digital artist working from home. Like full time, good money, my own schedule, nice large Wacom tablet lol

Other than something like a house/car, what's the most expensive thing you've bought yourself?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

i don't have a house/car so probably my iphone SE cause it was kinda pricy at the time i guess lol...

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Either my Xbox One, PS4, phone, tablet, or 3DS?

What's your usual sleeping position? (Side, back, etc)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

most except on my stomach lol xD

least fave furniture series in animal crossing?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Hmm, maybe the balloon series? Except the dog lamp. And maybe the lovely series if it's overdone. But I've seen rooms that really used it well!

Favorite furniture series?


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

As of right now, spooky

What's the most obscure history fact you know


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Off the top of my head? That Nintendo used to be just a card company. But not that obscure lol.

Ever played with Pokemon/YuGiYo cards as a kid?


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

Pokemon, yes. ...but I never had any friends to play with

What do you think of time cube


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm sorry I'm not sure what that is, but I'm curious!

Tuna or chicken salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

chicken, tuna is blech (did the mistake and tried a tuna sandwich back in uni days lol)

least fave pokemon?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2018)

Of the ones I know of, possibly Magikarp? Not sure..

Same question?


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

Time cube is only the best thing on the internet
Landorous-Therian. I hate Smogon.

If you could add any 1 type of outfit that isn't currently available in ACNL, what would it be?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

I honestly can't think of anything, there s already such a wide variety of outfits in the game... maybe a jumpsuit that you could make with a pro design?

Best adult cartoon?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2018)

Simpsons 

Favourite Cheetos flavour?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

we don't really have cheetos here so idk lol XD

do u like spicy food?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

HECK YES

Are you cold?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Nah, not much lol

TV or YouTube?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

TV, I only use youtube for music or pregananant videos so yeah I don't watch a lot there.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Youtube lol, more personal to me

Favorite TV character?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

Probably Hank Hill. He's my spirit animal.

Favorite side dish?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

french fries all day every day. i even bought a box of french fries for dinner last nice from the pizza place lol

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

I also love French fries, also brocolli. Both are fantastic with some ranch.

Winter or summer?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Same! With honey mustard lol

Do you have a favorite salad?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woops ninja'd lol

Winter!

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

summer i can't stand the cold ughh....

would you like to be under the sea (a+ if u get the ref lol)


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes! Then I'd be a hawt mermaid like Ariel

What game have you not played in a long while that you wouldn't mind playing again?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

(it was actually a beatles song ref but sure)

Bayonetta. Although I'm stuck in some long boss stage so I'm like 'meh' picking it up now..

you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2018)

Super Mario Sunshine! God what I'd give if they ported that to the 3DS like they did w/ Luigi's Mansion.

Are there any game series you wish they would release more games of?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

It would be really cool to see some more Spyro games made by Insomniac, but I know it'll never happen. The reignited trilogy is enough to satisfy that want anyways.

Are you open minded?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd say so, yes. Sometimes maybe too open-minded lol

Favorite Nintendo game of all time?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Super Mario Sunshine! God what I'd give if they ported that to the 3DS like they did w/ Luigi's Mansion



*YES*


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

Squareboy vs Bullies
I haven't actually played it but from the name I can tell it's kino

Do you do text-based roleplaying often? (Or ever)


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Hmm, don't think I ever have :c

Are you satisfied with your height?


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm literally not insecure about anything about me, so absolutely

What is your opinion of [controversial political issue]?
Nah, I'm kidding. Real question: do you agree that the next animal crossing game should have at least one midriff-baring outfit


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope

Do you ever use the music/sound app on 3DS?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Nah, I don't think I've ever known it had one lol

How long have you had your 3/2DS?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 14, 2018)

I have had my New 3DS XL for a couple years now. I bought my original 3DS sometime in 2011 and have transferred the data from that onto my current system. So I have Activity Log data going back 7 years now.

Is there a game that you were pleasantly surprised by when you first played?


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

I really don't know

Seriously though, why no bare midriffs in Animal Crossing? Am I the only one who wants at least a swimsuit or something?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Maybe just not high demand for it. Or maybe because you can get QRs for it.

How old is your town?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2018)

1 year or so

Favourite egg form? XP


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Deviled eggs, egg salad, hard-boiled eggs, omelets, and over easy with cheese

Favorite jam flavor?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't really like jam, but I say blueberry

what is your favorite flower in acnl


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Maybe cosmos or lilies? Hard to pick, I love all lol

Your favorite outfit to wear in ACNL?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

just shirt qr codes but I like the Callie outfit the most

do you hate or like the old scary movies?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Never been much of a scary movie person tbh :c

Plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

idk yet

have you ever keep seeing a user who is keep replying on a game thread right after you?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 14, 2018)

Yup!

Favorite color?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

Probably Animal Crossing.

What kind of music do you think Isabelle listens to? I personally say death metal but whatevs!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

OMG the cute pup listening to death metal would be the best thing ever

Biking or skateboarding?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

Biking! I suck at skateboarding lol.

Blueberry pomegranate or strawberry banana?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 15, 2018)

Strawberry banana. If my childhood had a specific flavor, that would be it!

Nickelback or Linkin Park?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

Ew, neither. Go away.

Least fave manga/anime?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Dragon Ball Z

Favorite mobile game?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

Neither really but Feh and ACPC are playable 

villagers you want back for PC/Switch?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Marshaaaaaaaaaaaal <33333

Do you know about the moth lamp memes?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

No and why would I, moths are annoying af.

have you ever had just french fries for a meal?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes a while ago XD I love fries so much ;-;

Favorite gaming YouTuber?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't know, maybe Helloween4545? Or RoahmMythril? Possibly Somecallmejohnny. There are so many it's hard to choose!

Same question, I guess?


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 15, 2018)

Pannenkoek2012

What's the stupidest thing you've ever seen?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

dunno the exact long presentation but someone who wrote literally along the lines of "i'm a demiromantic pansexual gay british muslim helicopter something" on "about me" on some site bet it was tumblr. dude you don't need to label out everything on first sight you just look cringe doing that. do you expect everyone to date you or what?

name and if you go by a certain pronoun(s) is usually enough like.. uh.

also this woman here wearing a Trump t-shirt, complete with cowboy boots and ugly jeans. Lmfao. wrong country mrs.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Dashiegames, PBG, Chuggaa, and many more

Do you like crafts?

WOOPS PC being weird


And I have seen tons of stupid things. My town is filled with posers trying to steal your money.

How was your sleep?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

bad sleep ughh damn cold!!

yours?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Went to sleep with a stomach ache, but the sleep itself was pretty good

Any work to do today?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

probably clean up at home but i'll leave that to mom now not in a shape to do that now...

you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

Same.

Have you had a cup of joe yet? Yeah I can't think of a good q right now.


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't drink coffee.

What is the maddest you have ever been


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2018)

I don't drink coffee.

What's your favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

McDonald's

Favourite thing(s) to eat at McDonald's?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

The nuggets! Those things are addicting.

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

none

do you play the piano?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Used to as a kid before my teacher passed away. I hope to resume playing though.

What do you think is the worst outfit you've worn?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

idk I never dressed bad even for real idc how I look, but when I was a kid I always hated dresses when I had to wear them. So I say all the dresses I worn in the pass is the worst outfit.

Do you have a pet hamster?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

I do not, but once had guinea pigs back in middle school

Favorite villager animal? (cat, dog, etc)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

i'd say dog or anteater tbh.

have you ever played wild world?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

Yeah, used to own it!

Best multiplayer experience?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2018)

rip ninja..

ehh probably playing new leaf with Capeet  dude get back i miss ya.

worst multiplayer experience?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

Probably when I went to the island in New Leaf and went online w/ an anonymous player...the **** kept messing my **** up just to be a troll! The lil' *******..

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Probably me just raging in pvp matches LOL, don't get me started on Destiny. And some mishaps in the clan.

Worst experience back in school?


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 15, 2018)

The entirety of school
Had so many panic attacks I had to be put on meds and taken out of public school
It's left me with a deep resentment for society and somehow turned the premise of the movie "they live" into a political ideology of mine

Have you ever tried those terrible "match em's" gummies? Hecking gross texture and no taste


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Sorry you had to go through that. And not sure if I've heard of them :c

What's your go-to drink everyday?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

A flavored seltzer of some sort. Blueberry lemonade is probably the most common.

What do you game the most on?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

if you mean what game I play the most rn, then its Splatoon 2 for now on.

what halloween monster do you hate the most, like you know ghosts zombies and other monsters.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

*gasps* monsters have a heart too! Jk I hate skeletons

Favourite online game?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

huh idk I like watching my bro playing online on Dark Souls 3

Do you like your avatar the way it is?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

I'd say so, might change it up soon but in no rush.

Favorite game as kid? (hide n seek, tag, four corners, 7-up, etc)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

idk but I like in the dark hid n seek, and still like it today but my sisters don't wanna play it no more :[

what is your favorite game on phones or tablets


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Hmm, don't play most games anymore on them, but I used to love Subway Surfers and ACPC amongst others. I may get back into ACPC, it's just at the end of the day it's a mobile (cash) game </3

Nowadays I just use my phone for things like webtoons and books.

Speaking of which, what device do you use the most for this site?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

My laptop and I don't own phones or tablets which idc about.

Do you still own your DSi?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 15, 2018)

Never had one, I went from original DS (broke), DS Lite, now 3DS.

Do you have a color preference for your handheld game devices?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

I like blue like rn my 3ds is blue but you can't see that anymore bc its covered up with a fan art botw sticker cover and my DSi is drak blue
but I don't really mind other colors 

do you like baby penguins?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

I. LOVE. THEM. SO. MUCH.

Favorite emoji?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

:thinking: for sure haha

where should we sleep tonight?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

uh is that really a question because idk what to say then

do you like sleeping on a sofa sometimes?


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 16, 2018)

Genuinely better than sleeping in bed, in my opinion.

What is your favorite obscure history fact


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of history so idk really
and for me the sofa is better then my bed xD

what candy do you hate the most?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

marmalade/jam sweets EW.

you?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

dots and I hate every candy in the world besides Mms n Mms
sorry idk how Mms n Mms is spelled its just to much Ms in the name.

Do you like cherry pie?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes. Yes I do.

Do you have any complete sets in New Leaf right now?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 16, 2018)

I think I have almost all of them in my main town? Except maybe the creepy or "pumpkin" series.

Have you collected all K.K. songs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2018)

Nope!

Did you ever complete your museum in Animal Crossing?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

idk all I know I finished the fossils, paintings, and bugs. But idk if I finished the fishes

do you like roller coasters?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2018)

Yeah, I do.

Do you see yourself working in a cubicle?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

no but I have been in one with my dad on "bring your kids to work day".

what is your favorite dog breed?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2018)

That's a tough one! It could be golden retriever, bulldog, terrier, etc. So manv great breeds!

Favorite cat breed(if any)?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

yuck I hate cats so none

do you like drawing wolves?
if you do


----------



## 22lexi (Oct 16, 2018)

No, I'm not much of an artist.

Do you enjoy art? If so, what's your favourite art style (sketching, painting...)


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

I like drawing

What's the tea? *Sips tea*


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 16, 2018)

(o-o ) ---- ( o-o) I have no idea lol
If this means my favorite tea, green tea! And bubble tea.

Do you have hand sanitizer handy in your room?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Idk maybe.. Lol

Favorite music artist(s)?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 16, 2018)

Way too many to list lol, but Gorillaz, Jonathon Young, and Bonobo are easily high up on my list

Do you have any favorite book authors?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

no I don't like reading, sorry

who is your favorite super hero?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 16, 2018)

Nightcrawler or Spidey.

If you had to change your name, what would you change it to?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Honey. It's just my nickname, but honestly I wouldn't mind it being my real name LOL. Only con for it would be people feeling awkward saying it out loud. Or maybe Michelle after one of my story characters! But I'm happy with Tiffany.

Are you happy with your last name?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 17, 2018)

So so. I don't hate it, but I don't love it either. It's just really common. 

Do you have an unpopular opinion? Say what it is if you'd like.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Pineapples on pizza - love it. Bring it xD

Same question!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2018)

I  believe in legalizing(or at least decriminalizing) certain illicit substances.

What pets do you have, if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Sadly none, had to give my babies away after mum got sick and moved in with my grandparents. But hoping for a kitty and puppy when I get my own place and get more financially stable.

First pet you've ever had?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Idk it was a fish maybe?

Same question.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

A kitty!

Favorite bird?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Oct 17, 2018)

Stellar Sea Eagle!

Favorite cereal?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 17, 2018)

I barely eat cereal.

Have you ever done that thing where you stand over the vent and take in all of the heat during the winter?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2018)

Hmm, can't say I have!

Beat any games recently?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

wtf wrong direction post..

nope not really lol.


you?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Not really.

Favorite soda?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2018)

This blueberry soda they have at the local Walmart(I think). Forget what it's called.

Favorite juice?


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 17, 2018)

apple juice!

what made you smile today?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

finally got a damn villager to move out of my town in abit otherwise not much..

fave kind of pasta?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

The one that my mom makes 

Favourite board game?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Veggie pasta! Lasagna is awesome too, and spaghetti

Favorite dessert?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh woops ninja'd

I'd say Candy Land, memories with mum

Same question~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

board game? idk probably those kid ones like who's there, othello/reversi etc. chess is p fun but i succc at it lol

fave kinda cheese?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2018)

Possibly Swiss, or maybe provolone.

Do you own any FantasyFlightGames games?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

iirc no lol?

do you still play ac:ww?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

never played it and I'll never will

who is your favorite racer in MK8?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

mk8 sucks and ww rocks tyvm bye.

fave fruit in the ac games?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2018)

Peaches, I guess?

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Peaches, I guess?
> 
> How do you like your eggs?



Over easy, also like deviled eggs, omelets, egg salad, and boiled eggs

Favorite salad if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

chicken salad!

you?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 17, 2018)

Salmon salad!

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

nope

what ac game do you hate the most?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

None

Youtube, Netflix, or other?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Netflix. I haven't gotten the chance to use both recently though but I normally prefer binge watching something.

Favorite song of the week?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

I'd say listening to Jonathan Young's covers, including Africa -Toto and Bleed It Out - Linkin Park. And Gangster's Paradise for some reason lol



Any snacks you've fallen in love with recently?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

no

what ac game that you don't like at all?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Still none

Favorite fruit juice?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Cranberry. Yeah, I know it's weird 

Second favorite color?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Lol cranberry is yummy (and healthy)

Hmm, I'd say light baby/pale/pastel pink? If used lightly

What's the state of your room/house right now? (dirty, clean, etc)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

My room could use some sprucing up! I need a mini vacuum though.

Least annoying chore to do?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

Doing laundry.

Favorite hot drink?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Tea and hot cocoa!

Favorite soda?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

Root beer.  

Favorite show?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Among many: Friends, The Office, Avatar TLA, Dragon Maid, Chobits, Toradora, etc~

How long did it take to finish your NL town?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

Canaan took about 3 years to finish because the WA villagers in it quickly became dreamies.  Diamond isn’t even close to being finished because I’m too lazy to do so lol.

Favorite villager?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Lol I feel that
Hmm I have a few: Peanut, Rodeo, Savannah from WW and they're now in my main NL town. New ones I've fallen in love with as well: Lolly, Agnes, Flurry, Marshal, Maple, Bluebear and more lol hard to pick one

Favorite PWP?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

I personally love the windmill because it’s so cute and the fact that there’s a little window in it suggests that a fairy or something lives in there. 

Favorite TBT collectible?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh wow never thought of it that way <3
Hmm, the ones gifted to me are precious, but saw this cool animated tetris one in someone's collection and it was pretty badasss

What's you town tune?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

song of healing and midna's theme music

do you still play ac city folk?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 18, 2018)

No

Last song you heard?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

Well geez I got ninja'd twice lol.  I heard "Firework" by Katy Perry blasting through someone's car window last night.

Favorite music artist?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

What villager would you hate to leave?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Still none
> 
> Favorite fruit juice?



ik there is an AC game your not a really big fan of, because everyone has one ac game they don't really like.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Firelight said:


> ik there is an AC game your not a really big fan of, because everyone has one ac game they don't really like.



Um... no...


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 18, 2018)

So many ppl are getting ninja'd lmao

Favourite fruit?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Psydye said:


> *editing*
> 
> What villager would you hate to leave?



Gah any of em ;-; but mainly my WW loves Peanut, Rodeo, or Savannah




Do you make your bed every morning?

- - - Post Merge - - -

OOPS ninja'd lol, apples and grapes!
same question hurry tiff


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

What is going on?  Lol, no I don't. 

Favorite actor?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> ik there is an AC game your not a really big fan of, because everyone has one ac game they don't really like.



You know I really don't think that's true.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Lisa Kudrow among many others

Favorite spices to use while cooking?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

I don't cook much, but I add things like cinnamon and cloves to my tea and applesauce because I love the taste of them.  

Favorite book?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Hmm, haven't read thoroughly since high school, but maybe Confessions of a Not It Girl by Melissa Kantor

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

Tuna fish!  It's gotta have lettuce, tomatoes, and pickles on it though.

Favorite holiday?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Just had that yesterday!
Gah, I love Thanksgiving/Christmas, although this year may be bittersweet

Favorite Thanksgiving food?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

ham

what ride did you hated the most, like rides at Six Flags


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

I forgot the name, but was an intentionally loud wooden one. That was 10 years ago, and my last one

Ever been to Wet n Wild water park?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

No, but I've been to waterparks in general.

Do you want kids someday?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

HELLLL NO!!! I don't even want to be w/ someone!

Favorite ride at the amusement park?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2018)

probably roller coasters or just anything fun rotating in all direction wanna be dizzy man

least fave food?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

Possibly raspberry white chocolate...no thanks!

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2018)

fish balls, (India) curry, a lot of pork meat, pineapple... etc.

fave type o' sandwich?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

Tuna with pickles, lettuce, and tomato as I mentioned before.

Favorite age you ever were?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

Don't think I have one.

Liquor, wine and/or beer of choice? Or soda or juice, if you prefer?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Smirnoff, Angry Orchard, wine coolers, pina colada, Bud Light if with my dad
Sodas: Sprite, other clear sodas
Juice: smoothies!

Favorite smoothie if any?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2018)

I don’t really drink smoothies.  I don’t know why.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Strawberriessssss!

If you got the chance to go back in time, what era would you visit, if any?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

idk.....sorry no comment

What is your favorite season?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 18, 2018)

Winter, even though I'll get cold many times.

Have you ever danced along with the music without meaning to?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh always lol, and sometimes it's too late when I'm discovered ;-;

Did you guess Gulliver's first riddle/location right?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes! But I think I looked it up to be safe. So I'm not sure it fully counts.

What is your favorite eye color?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2018)

Blue

Same question.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2018)

Green. Haven't seen many with it though.

do you like tomatoes?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeah, tomatoes are good! Especially if they're green, sliced up and fried!

Do you like blueberries?


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 19, 2018)

I love blueberries! one of my favourite fruits.

what's your favourite vegetable?


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 19, 2018)

aaaa hard choice but id have to say cucumbers

coffee or tea?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2018)

Coffee

What's your hair colour?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Dark brown with hints of light brown and red if it hits the sun the right way lol

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2018)

Tough question. Not here that's for sure. As long as you have basic women's rights like abortion and such I'm good:|

do you like mountain dew?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)

No, but I'm not very big on soda. Out of the sodas I have tried, Mountain Dew wasn't the worst!

How has your day been?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2018)

Hectic af and didn't really got better when I got back since job ass agency keep ****ing me over and over.. bleh.

yours?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Just kinda started, I'm feeling a bit weak but it's okay so far.

Morning routine?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2018)

Just listening to music, eventually brewing a cup o' joe, may browse the forums(here and otherwise). It's all rather random(though coffee and music is almost always a certainty).

Same question(cause I'm lazy)?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)

Pretty much the same actually, on a normal schedule/good to okay mood. For now, it's more hectic to say the least, so I wake up, get dressed and all the essentials, get coffee, then go out and live life I guess. 

What's your guilty pleasure food (or song if you don't have food)?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Food: HOT WINGS, fries w/ honey mustard, chocolate cheesecake smoothie (Wawa), and many more
Song: so so many to list lol

Least favorite veggie?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

eggplant

do you rather to ride on a bike or do you rather to walk


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2018)

Walk.

Do you call your evening meal "dinner" or "supper"?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)

Dinner. Don't know... we never really used supper when I was growing up. It's stuck with me since.

Are you aware of how amazing you, the user below, are?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Omg, I know it may sound weird but thank you I really needed that, bless your heart. You are too <3

What time do you usually fall asleep?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 20, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Omg, I know it may sound weird but thank you I really needed that, bless your heart. You are too <3
> 
> What time do you usually fall asleep?



Thank you so much! I really do appreciate it too, as odd as it sounds! I hope everything's going okay! Just hang in there, things always have a way of working out. 

To answer your question, 1 AM normally. It's probably not the most healthy of things but... what can you do? 

What is your secret, prized possession?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks so much for your wishes, you too! <3

Lol same here. Hmm, my most prized possession is probably not my own, but what my mum gave me to keep safe after she got sick? It's her engagement ring. c:

How do you like your room temperature?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 20, 2018)

The colder, the better! Even more so when I'm ready to sleep.

What is one place you've always wanted to travel to?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Japan!

Favorite sea animal?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 20, 2018)

Killer whales. Ever since I was a kid I've absolutely loved them.

Favorite land animal?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Kitties, puppies, tortoises, and many more I love animals lol

Favorite bird?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 20, 2018)

The crow. It's really intelligent and fascinating, they're just really fun to say the least haha.

Favorite Pixar movie?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Ahh so many good ones! Maybe the Incredibles, Finding Nemo, Toy Story, Bugs Life ugh so many more lol

Any go-to midnight snacks?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

Nah not really...if there's any leftovers I'll usually just grab that or scrounge around for something else.

Favorite kind of muffin?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

Blueberry. I'd say chocolate but they are either too sweet or filled with nuts/nutella so yeah.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 20, 2018)

Chocolate and caramel. I don't like fruity muffins

Last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

New Leaf, although playing AQW as we speak

you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2018)

Town of Salem, if that counts. New Leaf would be the last one on a console.

What would you do if you were time warped back to 1992?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 20, 2018)

Realistically, panic. Then hope I remember some important events in upcoming years to use them to my advantage. Maybe Bitcoin? I don't know haha.

Do you like dark chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

yes, basically only chocolate (bars) I can stand lol

u?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

Yeah. Not only that it's healthier for you!

How about you?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 20, 2018)

sure.

favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

just dark ones with some fruity/caramel flavour...

fave cake if any?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

I suppose ice cream cake? I also fancy vanilla and dark chocolate. I'm sure there are others I'm not thinking of.

Favorite type(s) of cookies?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Anything with chocolate! But not too picky as long as it's not lemon, or too crunchy.

Favorite soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

mushroom soup!

you?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 20, 2018)

Wonton soup!

How has your day been so far?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2018)

Good!

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

Overall pretty decent, thanks!

What did you do today?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 20, 2018)

Went to a church.

Have you spent more time here on the forum than on Animal Crossing?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 20, 2018)

I highly doubt it lol

Favorite gaming console?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

So far, either the Gamecube, Wii, or my laptop.

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)

Xbox one and Wii

Favourite anime?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

ehh, idk. Revolutionary Girl Utena or the OG Sailor Moon one.

you?


----------



## Zavester (Oct 21, 2018)

Case Closed (Detective Conan)

The best pasta shape in your opinion?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Probably those corkscrew-looking ones.

Have any band/artist shirts?


----------



## lemon meringue pie (Oct 21, 2018)

No, I used to have one though.

What's your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)

Making weird noises while eating. Just keep the mouth shut smh

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

I agree. Also people with their noses in their smartphones not noticing people around them so they just stop in the midst of the road, doesn't let people past, don't move so people can be seated etc. Also kids in public and parents who can't take care of them for life. smh let em be at home.

do you like country music?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 21, 2018)

(same lol)

Not a huge fan, but I've adjusted since I've been seeing my dad again. Heard some amazing songs, but they're not in my own playlists really.

Could you drink nothing but water for a week?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

No. I need some other things like coffee and milk etc. lol

do you enjoy red wine?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 21, 2018)

Oh yes, red and white. Especially with fruit <3

Favorite kind of chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

barbecue chicken. like anything filet or nuggets is blech

do you like hot dogs?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 21, 2018)

I used to eat em all the time, but kinda grew out of them when I started to eat lighter food. But if it's a well built link, I'll have one once in a while!

Favorite hot dog topping if any?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)

Mustard or ketchup

Favourite dessert?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

ninjad smh... well idk as long as it's not too sweet and free from nuts idk

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 21, 2018)

Hmm, ketchup, mustard, onions, peppers, and/or chili. It's rare to have it with other than ketchup and mustard though lol

What about ham/cheeseburgers?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

burgers are awesome, especially w/ avocado and pickled red onion!

do you like ac:ww?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

It's not bad but inferior to City Folk and New Leaf in my opinion.

Likewise, I guess?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

I love how everyone is getting ninja'd so I'll just start a new Q.

do you like tie-dye things?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 21, 2018)

They're interesting, but personally not something I'd wear a ton.

Opinion on the Beatles?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

late albums are really good and they are def not overrated... there are "worse" for that imo lol

you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeah I think they're great! They deserve the praise they get imo.

Do you enjoy any folk or world music at all?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 21, 2018)

I really don't listen to a ton of music like that, but I'd probably enjoy folk music.

Do you enjoy rap or nah?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm not really sure..I haven't heard enough of it to really say.

How does bacon-flavored vodka sound to you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2018)

Disgusting.

Would you ever take an online class?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 21, 2018)

No. Never have, never will. I prefer to have an actual teacher help me if I have a problem rather than just looking at the screen all day. Human interactions are important!

Have you ever crafted something?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Yeah, a couple things! I can't remember most of' em for the life of me though!

How about you?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 21, 2018)

Nope. I'm not artistic in any way whatsoever.

If you could live in any time period, what would it be? It could be any time in the past, present, or future.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

late 60s hippie era obviously.

you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2018)

The 1950s.

Would you ever travel to North Korea?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

No. I heard that people residing there have a hard time trying to even LEAVE the country if I recall correctly.

What colours do you have for your Switch joy-cons if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

I don't own them but I like the splatoon themed ones.. idk.

what kind of (hand)bag do you carry around if any?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

I only own one bag to keep my money in.  it's an over the shoulder bag with lots of zippered pockets that hangs close to my body so it's harder to steal.

Favorite Animal Crossing villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

Shep!!

you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2018)

So far it may be a tie between Pekoe, Bluebear and Maple. Maybe some others but I can't think of their names.

Likewise?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

besides shep definitely wendy most underrated villager ever!

fave villager/npc collectible?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2018)

Probably the ones Gulliver gives you for answering his questions correctly!

Hottest/spiciest thing you ever tried?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

(i meant on-site collectibles buut okay)

wow, too many things but this spicy yakiniku is a good candidate lol

you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

I once went to Ruby Tuesday’s and had wings that tasted like they had an entire bottle of hot sauce dumped on them.  I couldn’t eat more than one because they were so spicy.  It was insane.

What’s your fave villager/NPC collectible?


----------



## princepoke (Oct 22, 2018)

Copper and Apollo,,, theyre So Good (cries)

if u had unlimited funds, but were only allowed to buy 1 item/good, what would u buy?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

Only one item/good?  Uhh...does leaf tickets for Pocket Camp count?  Because I doubt I'd ever run out of things to spend them on.

Favorite restaurant chain?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hmm, hard to say to be honest.

Ever have a pet and named them after a villager?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2018)

Nope. 

Are to-do lists your thing?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2018)

Not at all.

You?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 22, 2018)

I don't really know. I have so little motivation to do anything that I've never thought of a to-do list.

Were/are you in college? If so, what was/is your major?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2018)

I am in college.  I’m in the first semester of my freshman year and am looking to major in elementary education.

Worst injury you ever got?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 23, 2018)

Probably when I got my pinkie stuck in a heavy metal door when I was seven.

What's your favorite card to play in Uno?


----------



## Geoni (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm tempted to say draw 4 but reverse is always satisfying.

What's the strangest thing you've encountered in a dream?


----------



## princepoke (Oct 23, 2018)

uh ive had many weird dreams(?)
i remembr last night i was in some kinda fluid bubble thing, and woke up cause it popped. some others are stuff like my teeth would fall out and id place em back in and stuff

how do u deal with sleepiness? coffee? tea? power nap? ignorance to the sleep?


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 23, 2018)

That doesn't sound too fun, hope it gets better with your dreams! Um... pretty much all of the above in that order, except swap 3 and 4. Sometimes do double coffee instead of tea!

What was your favorite song a month ago?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 23, 2018)

Lemon - N.E.R.D ft Rihanna

Same question.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Blame It On The Stars by Andy Grammer.

How often do you watch YouTube?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 23, 2018)

24/7 

Favourite youtubers?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)

There's quite a few! Helloween4545, RoahmMythril, Somecallmejohnny, ClementJ64, DeceasedCrab, etc. To be honest I forget a lot of them.

Same question?


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Oct 23, 2018)

the game grumps, maxmoefoe and sorrow tv as of now!

favourite cereal or breakfast food?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch.  I first tried it when I went to college this fall and it's so freakin delicious lol

What app do you use most on your phone?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't have a phone.

Hardest game you ever played?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 23, 2018)

pepsi man lmao

Best game on switch?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't own a Switch.  Super Mario Odyssey looks lit though.

Favorite fast food chain?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)

Possibly Wendy's, not sure.

Favorite JRPG(if any)?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2018)

FFVA definitely.

worst game you played?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Hmm, seen plenty of bad games in playthroughs, but one I've played myself... maybe one of the Matrix game on GC? I can't remember. It wasn't even that bad, but just compared it to the movie as a kid lol so idk

What game are you currently playing?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2018)

Warhawk on the PS3. Last two days before the servers are dead 

Favorite GBA game?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Ahhh so many. But among them are Sonic Battle, Hamtaro, Sonic Advanced, Super Mario Bros 3, etc

Favorite Gameboy Color game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

I have never played the Gameboy color.  My first video game system was the Nintendo DS lol.

Favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Love anything with chocolate, peanut butter, fruits, coffee, and nuts <3

Favorite yogurt?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Oof that's a hard one.  I've never met a yogurt flavor I didn't like besides plain, so all of them I guess.

Most exciting place you've ever been?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Disney World, I'm such a child lol
Oh and the buffet bc food <3

Favorite theme park?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Six Flags!

Most delicious thing you've ever tasted?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

SO MUCH STUFF hmm, but among them: buffalo wings, fries with honey mustard, chocolate cheesecake smoothie, Chinese food at this buffet I went to for me birthday, etc

Do you like to draw?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2018)

yeah, painting is more fun though.

do u like burritos?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Yesssss.  I don't eat them very often though.

Favorite season?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Fall <3
But fall here is still like summer, so whenever it starts to cool down lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2018)

you forgot a question but yeah def like summer the most!

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh woops xD

Anything spicy with chicken! And sour cream.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)

Probably something w/ buffalo chicken(and ranch). So good! <3

Likewise?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

Tuna fish with lettuce, tomatoes, and pickles.

Do you like salad?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)

Yeah! In fact I should eat more of it! Gotta go on a diet and all!

Top 10 favorite platformers?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Probably something w/ buffalo chicken(and ranch). So good! <3
> 
> Likewise?



DUDE YES


Hmm, I'll say at least 5:
-Sonic (not picky)
-Mario (not picky)
-Banjo Kazooie
-Conker's Bad Fur Day
-Zelda (not picky)

Apples or oranges?


----------



## neoratz (Oct 23, 2018)

apples cuz they're tastier 

is there a video game character you absolutely despise?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes, Prince Uldren Sov (Destiny) for killing my husband, Cayde-6.

Do you like Ambrosia fruit salad?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

It’s alright.  It’s not my favorite, though.

Who do you hope wins in the villager polls?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

Lucky
and hope all the stupid cat villagers lose

- - - Post Merge - - -

what furniture set you hate the most in acnl


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 24, 2018)

Balloon

Favourite horror game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

I don’t like horror games.  :c

Do you like watching sports? If so, what sport?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2018)

ski jumping, on the telly that is obviously

you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

I cannot bring myself to be interested in any kind of sport on TV.

Do you prefer the city or the country?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2018)

city definitely.. for accessible and convenient reasons.

i mean i don't mind the countryside but unless you got a car and time nah

you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2018)

Countryside for beauty...city for convenience. So, same reasons I guess..?

Are you a potato?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2018)

yes of course i'm glados lol

u?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

no

what collectible is your most favorite that you have right now?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 24, 2018)

I personally regret buying all of my collectibles, but the pumpkin cupcake, I guess.

What is your favorite retro Nintendo game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

Super Mario World, man.  I played it so much on my mom's Super Nintendo.  I even managed to unlock the secret world.

You?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 24, 2018)

Probably either Mario 3, or Excitebike Tbh I played Namco games a lot more than Nintendo, so Excitebike may have a bias in my heart.

What was your first gaming system? Doesn't matter if it's console or handheld.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To clarify, I know Excitebike isn't Namco. It just resembles a lot of their racing games to me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 24, 2018)

NES if I remember correctly. Super Mario Bros. 3 and Punch-Out Mike Tyson were the ones I played.

Is there something you like that the majority of the people dislikes?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 24, 2018)

I actually really like Mr. Resetti as a character. I think he's pretty funny, actually, especially if you see things from his side of the story.

Are you giving out candy to trick-or-treaters this Halloween?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2018)

No, I'm a broke college student.  

Are you dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 24, 2018)

No, I won't be. mostly because we don't celebrate Halloween that much here -w-

What's your favourite season?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

winter

favorite month?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2018)

idk, summer months i guess. not too many holidays and it's hot!

r u firin ur laz0rs?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 25, 2018)

I sure am. At you, lol.

Favourite smell?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2018)

Either lavender, patchouli, sandalwood, or one of those other candle and/or incense smells. So good!

Favorite kind of music?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2018)

Pop.  I literally have a Spotify playlist of 250+ songs that’s 98% pop.  

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 25, 2018)

Pop, hip hop, electronic

What form of potato is the best?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2018)

All of them lmao

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 25, 2018)

mmmmmmmm i think pancakes! anything sweet for breakfast and i'm down

what's your favourite exotic animal?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2018)

I'd have to say a sugar glider because every video I see of them makes me want one as a pet even more.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2018)

Forgot ze question!

What do you have for animal friends?


----------



## Korichi (Oct 25, 2018)

Ah, sugar gliders are adorable!;;

What’s your favourite place to be?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

idk sorry

what able sister do you like the best?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2018)

Labelle 

least fave villager?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

The one that is sewing all the time. I’m terrible at remembering names sometimes. 

Nutella or marshmellow fluff?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

none cause to much sugar sweet

did you ever had a doll or one of your family members had a doll that is creepy to you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2018)

Ok first of all how dare you both ninja me and not like Nutella.  Secondly, weird question but no.  

Favorite music artist?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2018)

Favorite death metal band, favorite metal band in general and just all-time favorite music band!

Same question?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 26, 2018)

Tbh, it's a combination of 1920s-1950s jazz composers.

What is something you hate that everybody else likes?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2018)

leggings wore as pants, like no thanks.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Memes.

Are you salty or sweet today?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 26, 2018)

Salty as in mad? Sorta because my computer is slow as a snail.

Can you name a random person?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 26, 2018)

Jake Paul

Favourite TV show?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2018)

M*A*S*H always <3

you?


----------



## tae (Oct 26, 2018)

you? isnt an actual question. 


who did you vote for in the villager threads


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

No one.

How goes things?


----------



## koopasta (Oct 26, 2018)

Awful.

Do you watch TV very often?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2018)

(you as in your fave tv show dont act dumb ppl)

not really, as in following a lot of series or such. most of the day i'm at work or doing other stuff and it's nothing i prioritize much with the shows being p meh. if we had better shows and stuff maybe i'd watch it more.

worst kind of movie genre?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Romantic comedy. I ******* hate them.

Have you ever seen a David Lynch film?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2018)

No, I don't think so. 

What does your room look like?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 26, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> No, I don't think so.
> 
> What does your room look like?



like my mind rn, cluttered and messy  i'll tidy it when i feel motivated

what time did u wake up at


----------



## Flare (Oct 26, 2018)

5AM

Which color do you like the most?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Not sure...maybe purple, or blue!

Is it better to serve in heaven or rule in hell?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2018)

Rule in Hell. It would be more exciting, wouldn't it? I mean, to quote the words of the legendary Freddie Mercury: "Hell is much better. Think of all the interesting people you're going to meet down there!"

Speaking of Freddie Mercury, are you planning to see _Bohemian Rhapsody_ in theaters?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

No, but it'd be pretty sweet!

Would you prefer a chili dog or a buffalo chicken sandwich?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2018)

Buffalo chicken sandwich. It's the less messier one, haha. 

Ever been to New York?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 26, 2018)

nope! never been out of europe 

what's ur fave spooky movie


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't have one

what is your favorite part of Halloween?


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 26, 2018)

Being scared

Fav type of flower?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

I love zinnias irl and in acnl its golden roses

Do you play pocket camp and if you do is it boring for you?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 26, 2018)

i do and no, i really enjoy it

what type of phone do u have


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2018)

An iPhone 7+.  I sometimes wish I had a smaller phone because it’s so awkward to carry but I still like it a lot.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't have a phone.

Spicy things or sour things?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 26, 2018)

spicy always

what's ur fave soup


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2018)

Anything with chicken <3

Soda or juice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2018)

Soda for taste, juice for nutrition.

Do you like Italian sandwiches?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

They can be good, yeah!

Do you like reubens?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2018)

I think I've had it once, it was yummy!

How about Philly cheesesteak sandwiches/subs?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2018)

Definitely!

What decade would you like to time travel back to?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

2000

Favourite console?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2018)

That's a tough one! I think it may be either the Gamecube or Wii!

Are you a morning person?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

Not really

Do you like Billie eilish?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

I have no idea who that is

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 27, 2018)

Nope.

You?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

I have not, thank goodness.

What video game do you play the most these days?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

Mostly ACNL thanks to my new town, Destiny 2 for the new DLC (not as much anymore though they killed my husband), as well as Future Tone, and just got Red Dead Redemption which will also have my attention for a while, and about to start Pokemon Moon next week.

Have you ever successfully caught a toy/plushy in a crane game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

I have.  I’ve only done it about three times in my life though lol.

You?


----------



## Valzed (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes, I used to have a real knack for crane machines. This was back in the 80s before the prizes were too big for the claws. lol! I once won 10 stuffed animals with just $3. 

Have you ever cried during a funny movie but not from laughing too much?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

I have! I can't remember them all, but I know Click is one of them!

Do you use hand sanitizer regularly?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2018)

I only use it when I'm sick or don't have access to a sink/soap. Hand sanitizers kill 99.9% of all bacteria, good and bad, so I don't like to use it a lot.

Favorite type of tv show?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

Comedy and mystery

Did you wash your hands before eating? >;O


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes if you don’t you’re gross lol

Do you prefer hot or iced coffee?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2018)

I like cold frappuchinos from Starbucks but I actually prefer hot coffee.

Ever tried chai tea?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 27, 2018)

nope

what are you dressing up for halloween?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

May not be dressing up this year

Are you listening to anything right now?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2018)

Yep! Turisas. Great folk metal band!

How about YOU?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

Nope, unless the whining of my little sisters counts.

Do you have a laptop or a desktop?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

Laptop, gaming desktop soon thanks to a friend

Favorite console to play games on?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

3DS.  

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

Same! Along with Xbox One and PS4... guess it's hard to pick one ;-;

Have you ever ridden in an RV?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2018)

No, but Pocket Camp has made me want to lol.

Have you ever ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 27, 2018)

once, when i was a kid c:

favorite Pokemon games of all time?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2018)

I love the Ruby/Sapphire games and ORAS remakes. I love all the characters, and I have very fond memories of playing Sapphire years ago.

Favorite Disney movie?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 27, 2018)

Ahh so many! But among the top are: Tangled, Lion King, and Bug's Life

Have you seen the Prince of Egypt movie?


----------



## tae (Oct 28, 2018)

no i have not, is it good? 


are you a morning person?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2018)

Absolutely not.

What's something that you would like to improve on?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

Studies

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Not having the worst memory ever I guess lol but I know I can't so it's pretty invalid really. But okay being more decisive in matters would be nice.

Game you were surprised by how good it was?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

I guess Animal Crossing?

Is there an efficient way to grind in any of the Pokemon games? Seriously, completing the Pokedex is a pain in the arse!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Re-battle trainers, or battle those you missed before if you can. I wouldn't go solely against Pok?mons though since they give less XP iirc.

Game you were surprised by how _bad_ it was?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

.. Minecraft *sips tea*

What are you becoming for Halloween?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Nothing, I don't really celebrate it and I work on that day, so...

Did you ever own a DS Lite model?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

I haven't. Shook

Favourite boss battle of a game?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Probably Gilgamesh/Clash on the big bridge from FFVA. One of few background music I can appreciate and the battle itself is well done and entertaining.

Least fave pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

Hawaiian. Go figure.

Most favorite pizza?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

NO PIZZA me hate pizza

what flower collectible do you wish to have?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

ALL OF THEM. FLOWER POWER. yes honestly.

least fave ice cream?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

Hard to say, really! I like a lot of them! I suppose Neapolitan though. It's the most uninteresting.

Have you ever had sriracha sauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes, I love it aha 

have you?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

Firelight said:


> NO PIZZA me hate pizza



How is this possible????

@above yes I have

Do you like Melanie Martinez? If so favourite song?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

I never even heard of her!

How is life lately?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

tae said:


> no i have not, is it good?



Very good!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Life is overall okay, and things can always be worse. So trying to stay positive.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Same, been in some IRL **** lately but going better rn.

Do you like Jefferson Airplane?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes! Yes I do.

Do you like CHEESE? Yeah I'm bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

anything not soft and creamy sure.

do you like shopping second hand stuff?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes, growing up we've shopped at the thrift store across the street all the time. Pretty neat stuff in there if you don't mind crowded places and dust. I do still sometimes if I'm on a budget.

Any student debts so far?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Do you like CHEESE? Yeah I'm bored.



Lol this reminds me of a scene in She's the Man movie.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 28, 2018)

Not even starting college until January. I hope I won't have any student debts anytime soon.

Do you prefer to go on the forums via PC or mobile?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not even starting college until January. I hope I won't have any student debts anytime soon.

Do you prefer to go on the forums via PC or mobile?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

PC. I don't own any mobile phones or whatever.

Favorite horror or sci-fi film, if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

I honestly have never been a fan, but that's probably because my little brother was a psychopath (okay, still is), and gave me a bad experience with them LOL.

Favorite dessert?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2018)

Brownies! 

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2018)

Cherry jello  I love to watch it go *jiggle jiggle* lol

Favorite kind/flavor of chip?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

Same! And chocolate frozen yogurt.

Pepperoni or beef on pizza?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh woops ninja'd lol. I'd say jalapeno kettle chips, but not picky!

Favorite chip dip?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 28, 2018)

BBQ or cheese

Do you have a pet?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

Used to, but had to give them up when I moved in with my grandparents in high school. Hopefully again soon.

Favorite animal?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

horses

favorite pokemon


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 28, 2018)

Lucario, Eeveelutions, Mew, Cosmog and Skitty for design, etc

you?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

Zekrom, Lunala, Espeon, Guzzlord, Toucannon, Arceus, Necrozma, Primarina, Xerneas, Solagleo, Lycanroc, Silvally, Dragonite, and Groudon
I actually have all those pokemon so that's also why they're my fav too

do you like the DSi


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah it's pretty cool! Used to have one.

Ramen or pork fried rice?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2018)

Ramen, not a fan of pork meat and I shouldn't eat too much rice.

Do you like Buffy Sainte-Marie?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

who is that or what is that

do you like any black n white old movies or are they boring


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah, there is one: Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari(or "The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari"). If nothing else, it's very interesting! Then again it IS an art-house film!

How about you?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Boooooooooooooooooooooring

Favourite microwave meals?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

Chow Mein Terifyaki beef flavor soup bowls by Nissin. So good! Also these udon soup bowls I've had before are also good!

If you could eat one Pokemon what would it be?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Stop Pok?mon abuse!

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

1, English.

Easiest game you ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2018)

Probably some puzzle game like Lyne or short visual novel/dating sims.

how'bout you?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

well its hard to choose cause every game I played to me is easy, so idk

do you like math?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

No I freaking hate it!

Most positive thing that's happened to you recently?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2018)

going forward with some stuff...

(also buffy sainte-marie is a singer/activist)

d'ya like beer?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

meh idk its not very tasty and its also plain

do you like reading

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> going forward with some stuff...
> 
> (also buffy sainte-marie is a singer/activist)
> 
> d'ya like beer?



oh well sorry I never heard of those singers
I don't know actors names or singers


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2018)

yes! i love reading *shoves bags with unread paperbacks under table* lol

you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2018)

I mean I was crazy about reading when I was younger.  But then I discovered the Internet and it all went downhill from there.

Best Christmas present you ever got?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

The Gamecube when it first came out, bundled with Mario Sunshine. Me and my bro were so happy.

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2018)

idk honestly... halloween maybe cause it ain't so big here.

film that got bad reviews etc. you actually enjoyed?


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 29, 2018)

The emoji movie!! Just kidding, I don't watch that many movies so I can't really think of any 

Favourite animal to have as a pet? c:


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

Probably a dog.

Favorite song right now?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

This is Halloween

that song needs to LEAVE MY HEAD 

which one do you like irl
horse or eagle?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 29, 2018)

I love both, but I'd say horse as I've seen more of those than eagles lol

Favorite Thanksgiving food if any


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

HAM LOVE HAM YUMMY HAM

and I only seen few horses irl but I do ride on one but horses in the wild of course not 
but I see eagles sometimes

favorite candy?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

Hmm...there's a few! Babe Ruths, PayDays, Swedish Fish, Snickers, Milky Ways...AHHH! I can't decide!

Have you ever been to New England?


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 29, 2018)

Nope!

What did ya eat for lunch today/yesterday?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Fries lmao

You?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm not sure I even HAD any lunch!

Tacos or burritos?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2018)

As much as I love tacos, burritos for sure.

Have you ever eaten Korean food?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

I wish! Seems like it would be delish.

Pickle-flavored chips/crisps or ketchup-flavored ones(yes they actually exist)?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

nah to salty

do you hate LoZ or do you like LoZ


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

Like

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2018)

Ice cream. 

Read any good books lately?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

Space Boy by Stephen McCranie (originally a webtoon), very good stuff.

Can you do that awesome dance in Dawnpiplup's signature?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes. Also That dance is iconic.

What colour of your hair is rn?


----------



## hotskittlss (Oct 30, 2018)

_black and edgy _

favorite breed of dog?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Golden retriever

Favourite breed of a cat?


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 30, 2018)

maine coons c:

What's something you like to do for fun?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Watch YouTube, play games and eat. 

Same question.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 30, 2018)

I like to read and write, and also do a bit of art.

Favourite cat breed?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

I like tabbies a lot because my last two cats have been tabbies and they were both total sweethearts (my current one still is, even though she’s a hyper and bitey kitten lol).

Are you a morning person or a night owl?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

Definitely night owl lol. Waking up 5-6am for the bus in high school really turned me off. I like the idea of cool crisp mornings and sunrises, but just can't make my body agree with me lol

Same question!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

A night owl for sure.  I’ve never met anyone who likes to sleep in as much as I do lol.

Do you prefer to pay for things with cash or a credit card?


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Oct 30, 2018)

I am a child so my parents cash I mean obviously 

You like Yo-kai watch ?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

No, I’m a Pok?mon girl myself.

Do you like Splatoon?


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Oct 30, 2018)

Eww no I’m a pok? , Kirby and mario boi 

Y do people like cats?????

( I’m a dawg person )


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Because they're easy to take care of and cuddle w/ I guess. I like dogs too though!

Why is everyone so obsessed w/ Pokemon?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Ninja’d again.  Sigh.  I’m not obsessed with Pok?mon, but I do enjoy the games.  I dunno, I like filling my Pok?dex and forming friendships with my Pok?mon.

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

My 3rd favourite food in the world <3

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

dark

do you like classic music irl or not


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes.

Do YOU?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

No I can't really stand any type of music besides pop tbh.

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

No 

Favourite movie series?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

I love the Pirates of the Carribean series.  Johnny Depp was one handsome MFer back in the day. 

You?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Possibly the Alien series. Not sure.

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Not a big fan of eggs. Omelette I guess

Favourite ice-cream flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Pistachio!

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Asparagus is so yummy when it's cooked right.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 30, 2018)

Mango

You?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

I like so many of them...but I'd have to say pomegranate.  

Favorite show?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

User above Pokeclasher
hm pears

what thing do you hate the most in life
i'm guessing its homework for everyone


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

I have no idea. There are a lot of things that get on my nerves!

Favorite Pokemon gen.?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2018)

Halibut I got ninjad lmaoo
I love gen 3 the most :3

What kind of job do you have/want?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

I want to be a kindergarten teacher. 

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm currently working at the library on campus as a shelver/book checker, but I'm planning on getting a job as a statistician once I get my masters.

What's the most interesting thing that's happened to you this month?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Um I dunno what’s happening with the above user but this month has been pretty boring lol.

Have you ever followed through with a New Year’s resolution?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

what is your favorite kind of ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

^stop spamming please.

also fave ice cream is ben & jerry's half baked

movie you were surprised about how bad it was?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Venom

What movie is your favorite THAT'S NOT ANIME


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Probably Aliens.

Same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

I dunno...I just like so many movies.

Favorite thing about this forum?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

all the awesome thots ppl i met i guess ^^

least fave movie?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

The Emoji Movie.  I thought people were exaggerating about how bad it was so I watched it.  Turns out it really is the worst thing ever.

What website do you visit most besides this one?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

probably AQW or news sites.

you ever played monster hunter stories?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^stop spamming please.
> 
> also fave ice cream is ben & jerry's half baked
> 
> movie you were surprised about how bad it was?



good news the spammer post is gone

user above me
nope I heard it was a bad game

who is your favorite disney princess


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

it's actually p fun.

Can I say Leia since Didney basically bought the SW stuff?

worst dish you ever tried?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Haha wow I'm getting ninja'd so much today.  My mom made baked eggplant once.  It was extremely salty and very disgusting.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

i think u got ninja'd check above xD

worst commercial/ad you've seen?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> it's actually p fun.
> 
> Can I say Leia since Didney basically bought the SW stuff?
> 
> worst dish you ever tried?



heh well idk if that really counts but you can say that

And I say those phone and car ads
I'M SO TIRED OF SEEING THEM

do you like Toy Day in acnl


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

No, I don't have patience for that also when the villagers only talk about it all day ugh...

you`?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

When I played AC:NL more I loved it.  It was so satisfying to get all the gifts right.

What is your favorite collectible you own?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

the green pinwheel... loved the good old IRC days, discord is not as fun and IRC was easier for trivias imo.

you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Ugh I  love all of them lol.  But I’d have to say my sweet feather because I worked so hard for it.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

heh idk just pretty bored

do you like cleaning up stuff


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

No I despise it lmao

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 30, 2018)

Nope, none

Were you excited when Breath of the Wild footage was first ever shown?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 30, 2018)

Absolutely! But it was bittersweet, as I won't be able play til next year lol

Favorite color?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2018)

Yellow and purple *o*

Do you like instrumental music?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

YES! Yes I do!

Do you like jazz?


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 30, 2018)

I like jazz c:

Would you ever own a pet insect?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Hmm...possibly! Not sure what though! I imagine it might be one of those leaf-looking ones!

Cake or pie?


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 30, 2018)

(oof, in that case you should invest in some spiny leaf insects ahem)

I really like apple pie, so pie c:

What's an acnl villager that's special to you?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Pekoe I suppose. She was one of the first really nice ones!

Last movie you saw in theaters?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mamma mia 2

Did you shower today?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2018)

I did.  My hair’s nice and soft right now haha

Are you a procrastinator?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

Unfortunately, yes. I'm always holding off on drawing but I want to break that barrier. 

Favourite costume you dressed up as on Halloween?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

I had a hippie costume a few years back that was pretty cool.  It had these huge disco ball earrings lol.

You?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2018)

I?m not dressing up as a hippie, but the guy in my signature and avatar.

Do you belong in the basement?

BTW, I asked that question to the user above me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm not sure what that question means, so...

Favorite candy?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Ferrero Rocher chocolates <3

What's your room set-up like?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 31, 2018)

What I mean is, do you post a lot here.

^^And it varies, between Resse’s, Milkyway, Kit Kat, etc.

Clothes thrown on my bed, too lazy to put them away

Favorite soda


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Used to be Dr. Pepper and Mt. Dew growing up, but I like simple Sprite now. But not picky.

Same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What I mean is, do you post a lot here.



Ahhh.  Yeah, I don't really post much anywhere else honestly, except for the Pocket Camp section.

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Used to be Dr. Pepper and Mt. Dew growing up, but I like simple Sprite now. But not picky.
> 
> Same question?



Barq's and A&W root beer.

At what age do you think you're too old to go trick or treating?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Hmm, no idea. I've honestly never been trick or treating before. Maybe 13? But I think anyone could!

Favorite tea, if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

(hippie and disco is not the same cultural things js)

green matcha tea!

yours?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

blah I don't like tea

what villager do you wish who was irl


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Probably a lot honestly! Maybe Pekoe? I don't know.

If you are going out trick-or-treating what are you going as?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

not doing that and idk i'm too old and uncreative for that as well lol.

do/did you ever play the streetpass games?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

I may have. My memory's bad.

Can you tolerate the heat or cold more?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

heat. i can't stand cold which is ironic considering where i live lol.

d'ya like to wear dresses?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

Not at all. Even when I go to a fancy event where I may be expected to wear a nice dress, I always try to get away with wearing dress pants and a nice, button up shirt. I think dresses are pretty and elegant but I do not like wearing them...

What kind of things do you decorate with (pictures, blankets/tapestries, etc)?


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2018)

Framed movie photos (and one band photo) / art on the walls, and my various collections of things on the surfaces (amiibos on the tv stand etc) I used to have more knick-knacks and figures everywhere but it started to look messy to me so I try to keep it more minimal and tasteful these days. idk i love decorating with all my heart

do you like to dance


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Nah. I'm not expressive enough.

Do you like to draw?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

It's only my job <3

Any Halloween food tonight?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

Nah, I'm not feeling particularly hungry today. Though I am like severely dehydrated for some reason rip 
Gonna need some more'a that candy corn punch lol

Do you have Flipnote studio 3d?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> idk i love decorating with all my heart


Same omgggg


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Not anymore, on my previous device though!

Any Halloween movies tonight?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

Nope, I hate horror.  I also am still working on my midterm assignment ahhhh

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Watched Nightmare Before Christmas in someone's rabbit room with a friend. Not usually into stuff like that either, but wanted to do something related to the holiday irl xD

Plans for tomorrow?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2018)

Go to class and finish getting my spring class schedule straightened out.

Get anything good from trick or treating?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Lol I'm a full grown adult, and not once have I gone trick or treating. I'm craving chocolate though!

Favorite Halloween candy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

I absolutely love candy corn! They're so cute 

Do you like The Office?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Only one of my favorite shows of all time. Just finished watching it again earlier this month!

Favorite Saturday morning cartoon as a kid?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

Every cartoon network show (omg nostalgia)

Same question.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2018)

Sonic SatAM. EASILY!!!!

Most annoying enemy you ever faced in a video game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

Probably those who have like 999999 in HP and there's like one way to defeat them (if you ever played FFV you know what I'm talking about lol, grind those classes like heck). Bleh.

Dumbest game you ever played?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 1, 2018)

The Bee Movie Game on the DS. lol

Have you ever had a scammer call you?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2018)

Oh countless times. I get at least 1 every other day now unfortunately.

Favorite colors to wear?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

I wear a lot of bright, eye-catching colors.  My favorite to wear is turquoise, though.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2018)

Arcanine and Giratina ^^

Do you like to bowl?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

It's ok, but not really something I do unless it's for a birthday party or something.

Do you watch Dr. Who?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

No

What show are you watching rn?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm not watching anything atm

Do you drive?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

no i dont even have a license

do you like to wear hats?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2018)

Same lol

Also YES I LOVE HATSSSS


Favorite Pokemon enemy team?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

definitely those gen 4 space guys

yours?


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2018)

tttteeeam rockets rockin !!! always :}

do you squish bugs or take them outside when you find them in your house


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

I squish them...I know it’s cruel but I fear that while I’m trying to take them outside they’ll escape from the napkin and crawl on me. 

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

history or art..would say languages but my teachers were pretty meh. 

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2018)

I always loved math and art ^^



Sheila said:


> definitely those gen 4 space guys
> 
> yours?


Huh I wonder 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shoot I need a question lol

Daisy or Peach?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

hi i'm daisy pls mom

do u like fish n chips?


----------



## smonikkims (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes I doooo although more often will just get the chips and have something healthy-ish with them.

Do you prefer sitting in silence or with background noise?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2018)

I prefer when there's at least a little background noise, especially when I'm alone in my dorm.  It prevents me from getting creeped out lol.

What achievement are you most proud of?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 1, 2018)

Just getting an art piece done. Lol.

Ever dreamed of something that you want to do but seems very unlikely?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2018)

I can't say I have, that I remember, anyways. I just want to get by in life!

Most rewarding achievement in a game?


----------



## Geoni (Nov 2, 2018)

I've never been much of an overachiever in games but I'm proud of just getting through Zelda II because that game was harder than it needed to be. Pretty lackluster I know.

What games have you played through without a death the first time?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

No idea honestly, I'm a pretty casual gamer so I just idk game on I guess and don't focus too much on not dying lmao

least fave school subject?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2018)

Probably English! I hate writing!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

You forgot a Q lol but yeah my worst was def maths/physics if anything. Oh and PE because my teachers sucked soo hard and I don't like moving my butt in those contexts.

worst nl villager?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 2, 2018)

Canberra.

How many speaking accents can you do?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

I dunno honestly and it depends what language I use but quite a few 

do you play any mmorpgs?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't like those games

Favourite social media?


----------



## sofieceliza (Nov 2, 2018)

instagram!

what was the last thing you ate?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

Burger with fried onions on it.

Last thing you drank?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 2, 2018)

Water! 
Drinking water all day all the time!

Whats your favorite movie genre?
(or books if you dont watch movies)​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2018)

I loveeee romance lol

Something you hope to get for Christmas this year?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Nov 2, 2018)

I would like to receive a christmas greeting card from one of my friends 

Do you prefer traditional, or digital art?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2018)

It doesn't really matter to me, they're both great!

Same question, I guess?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

Traditional imo.

plans for the weekend??


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)

Eh just "nothingness" I guess

You?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2018)

Pretty much the same lol.

Favorite vocalist/singer?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 2, 2018)

Ariana Grande and Melanie Martinez ❤

Favourite rapper?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2018)

Don't have one.

Are you more outgoing or relaxed?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

depends on the situation to be honest... mostly relaxed though.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Same.

Will you buy ssbu?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2018)

no i dont even jav a switch.

do you enjoy the monster hunter games?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Eh, I used to have one of' em way back when I had a PSP. Didn't care for it too much.

What are you looking forward to getting, Christmas or otherwise?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2018)

Since Smash Ultimate is releasing before the holidays, I'm probably going to get it before people mob each other to death.

If you were allowed to break something, what would it be?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

My school. Jk lmao

Any plans for today?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Getting some projects done for a client, and rest as my fatigue is back.

Same question!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2018)

well it's already evening here so eeh hopefully get some sleep..

favourite crisps flavour?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Jalapeno, buffalo, or salt & vinegar. But don't have chips often.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2018)

pancakes always.

do u like rice?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Love it, but I try to minimize it.

Favorite type of pasta?


----------



## koopasta (Nov 3, 2018)

Yakisoba, definitely.

Do you play any instruments?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Nah. I used to have an ocarina but didn't have the knack for playing music. Makes me wonder why I got it in the first place?

How about you?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

I used to play trumpet and piano growing up. I definitely want to learn more in the future <3

Favorite flower?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm gonna say elderflower just 'cause it tastes so good as a flavor in alcohol and otherwise!!

Last game you beat?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Hmm hard to say. I'd say Destiny 2 if that counts, minus collecting everything.

First CD that you bought yourself?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Might have been 'Touched By the Crimson King' by Demons & Wizards. Not sure.

Favorite multiplayer game?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Ahh too many to list, but includes: Destiny 1, my first multiplayer game: BO2, Battlefield, ACNL (if that counts), Mario Party series, Mario Kart series, etc

Dream car?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2018)

An Acura NSX (either old or new).

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Dodge Challenger <3

Dream house?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2018)

I would love to have a ranch-style, two-story house on a lake <3

Do you like cats?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2018)

Love them. Had to give mine up about 9 years ago, but hope to get one in the future.

How about dogs?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2018)

Dogs are awesome! Especially golden retrievers, bulldogs, terriers and otherwise!

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

I love dogs too! I've never had or lived with one, but I'd love one one day c:

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Play games and study. I know the worst combination.

Favourite fictional character?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hard to say. I'd go for Gumball. :3

Ever tried to imitate Link's grunting noises?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Lol me and friends were just doing it last night. Fun.

How about Kirby?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Lol me and friends were just doing it last night. Fun.



Wow, what a coincidence. XD And yet, I was playing Wind Waker last night.

To answer your question, I'd say that I'm horrible at it. My voice is deep as an abyss and it would take me eons to perfect it.

Favourite smell?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

LMAO! Masculine voice Kirby I'd pay to hear though!

Hmm, easily laundry (or a laundry room), Febreze, gramma's curry, cookies in the oven!

Favorite place to do work?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

On my bed in my dorm.  Quiet and comfortable, the perfect combo!

Are you going anywhere for Thanksgiving this year?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Hmm not to my knowledge. Traditionally I stay here with family. My dad's family invite me every year, but it would be hard leaving my mum.

Same question!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

We don't celebrate that, so no.

Apple- or custard filled donuts?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Custard c:

Raspberry or blueberry pie?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Raspberry pie!

Same question.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

both, but blueberry bc i'm trash lol

what kind of 2ds/3ds do you own?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Pink 3DS XL, but it's falling apart, so getting a New 3DS XL soon.

Same question c:


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

New 3ds xl metallic blue.

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

black. although if ppl make it too strong i get some milk in it.

least fave tea?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

I recently tried apple tea. Though it smelled amazing, its taste left much to be desired.

What is something you found mildly interesting this week?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

seeing a random celeb out in public.. i mean a lot of people are probably different at work than they are in private but this lady yeah bro lol.

ever owned a gameboy micro?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Nah, almost did though!

Favorite villager personality type?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

If you mean New Leaf, neither really they are too kid-friendly and boring. In general, cranky though, they are awesome in WW XD

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

LOL I know what you mean. I love a lot of them, but uchi, cranky, and normal are my favorites!

Favorite in-game fruit?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

In animal crossing? peaches and apples

Favourite youtubers?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Dashiegames, Game Grumps, PBG, Jonathan Young, DYKGaming, Chuggaaconroy, many more!

Ever followed a recipe that you've seen on TV/Youtube?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

No. I need it exactly on paper/on a site etc. to be able to even start on it. So yeah unless that exist nope.

do/did u ever play neopets?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Nope
Same question.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Don't think so, but got one of the toys from McDonald's! The yellow one with the antennas. But was forced to cut them off for religious reasons. Will never forget.

Ever played IMVU?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

I think I played it like once to get free stuff in another game but yeah why did it even exist lol.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

LOL! I tried it out once, surprised our PC could even handle it. I was curious but didn't have me coming back.

How about Club Penguin?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah it looked like some really bad teen animation of real life lmao. Also now I'm genuinely curious about having to cut off antennas bc religion? :/

no, i never got into that. too old although i got some friends that were really hardcore about it lol.

d'ya like bacon?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

*YES*
Oh, I grew up in a strict Christian household. The Neopet wasn't natural (considered a monster or something, things I wasn't allowed to involve in). So I had to cut them off so it would closer resemble a dog/cat or something.


Do you use scented candles?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

no, i hate most of the smells because you can tell they are fake and/or just chemical. incense with some good smell i don't mind though (like, real incense not those fake detergent **** you find in clothes and beauty stores).

also i'm sorry @honey you had to go through that.. like wtf 

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

I do like them once in a while, but ever since I moved in with my grandparents, I couldn't use any incense of any kind unfortunately lol.

And it's okay, thanks! Luckily no longer dealing with it c:

Favorite donut?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't eat donuts, yuck

favorite 3ds color


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Not picky, as I usually use skins. But mine is pink, til I get a new one soon.

Same question?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

shiny blue and black
right now I do have a BotW fan art skin that's covering up my whole 3ds, so I can't see my shiny blue :[

do you love the Lucky collectible


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

I do absolutely love it.

Who do you want as the next collectible?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Probably Sprocket the ostrich because I really like his design.

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Hmm, I'd love maybe Maple, KK, Katie, or Isabelle's brother!

Any plans for the holidays?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2018)

Same as usual, I guess.

Any movies coming out that you’re excited for?


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2018)

Nope I'm not much of a movie watcher, I don't even know what's coming out.

What would u say is ur best quality


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2018)

i can eat a lot : )) + i guess maybe sometimes i can be ok to talk to bc i can listen ok 

what song always makes u sad?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Until The End Of Time - JT, among others, for the memories behind them

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

"Canto do desertor" by Lu?s C?lia.. best song <3

do you own a n64 still?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Sadly never owned one myself, mostly played one at the summer camp and after school program I attended growing up though.

Favorite N64 game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2018)

HUH I WONDER WHAT MY FAVORITE NINTENDO 64 GAME IS it's gotta be sm64 yall 

Do you like NES games?

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Sadly never owned one myself, mostly played one at the summer camp and after school program I attended growing up though.
> 
> Favorite N64 game?



BRUHHH GOTTA GET ONEEE


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

LOL I agree, and yes I do!

Favorite NES game?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Balloon Fight. I bought it on my 3DS so I could play it while travelling. Funnily enough, it was Animal Crossing that first introduced me to the title.

What is your rarest piece of gaming merchandise?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm gonna be honest, I have no idea lol. Wish I did!

Last Pokemon game you've played?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

detective pikachu 3 weeks ago

how many gaming systems do you own?


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2018)

Nine, only counting the ones that aren't shared and are strictly mine 

do you believe in anything paranormal


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes I do!

Guilty pleasure?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

sleeping with stuffed animals

favorite jellybelly flavor?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Apple aka the green ones

Same question.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

watermelon flavor just not only because it looks cool

favorite nursery rhyme as a kid?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

I can't remember the words, but it did involve arrows.

Purple or green grapes?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Purple grapes both look and taste slightly better in my opinion.

Red or yellow peppers?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Love both, not sure if they taste different to me lol unless I remember wrong.

Any games you plan to get next?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

ive been wanting pokemon: alpha sapphire for a while, but im starting to want lets go eevee

favorite candy bar?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Hmm either Twix, Snickers, Reese's bar, or if it counts (probably not) Ferrero Rocher <3

Same question c:


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

great minds think alike 

Twix

favorite sport?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Aye! And I'd say soccer as it was the only sport I've ever played lol. As far as watching it, not picky!

How about you?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Aye! And I'd say soccer as it was the only sport I've ever played lol. As far as watching it, not picky!
> 
> How about you?



soccer or ( if it counts ) ice sating

favorite tea?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Green and ginger for the health benefits. Bubble tea for taste <3

How do you like your popcorn?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2018)

W/ a decent amount of butter. Not much else.

Same question?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

i think someone got ninjad

idk who to answer so both

honey: i like it with lots of butter, popcorn is tasteless if it doesn't have butter

psydye: i like mint and lemon tea

favorite cat breed?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 4, 2018)

Woops, sorry Psydye!

Favorite time of day?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 5, 2018)

probably around 5pm/6pm because i'm (usually) done with work and i can just relax and be cozy!

how many shoes do u own?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

not too many, maybe like 6 pairs. I do need to clean out and give away some though. I hate shoes with a passion due to my feet.

hbu?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2018)

Just one pair and they're old af! I need a new pair!

Do you have any mental issues?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

dude yes :^^) not exactly the easy life (tm) when people have like no knowledge about asperger unless you're a shrink working with those ppl.

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2018)

No. I'm glad that I don't have these kinds of issues but I really want to help out those who do have them.

Ever tried to mimic something from a video game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

Most likely XD Haha.

least fav LoZ game?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Not a fan of loz but probably the old ones.

Favourite "Nintendo" game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

mario kart 64 hands down 

yours?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Ah so many. Among the top are ACNL of course, Super Mario Sunshine (especially for the memories behind it), Super Mario Bros 3, Donkey Kong Country, etc

Favorite Rare games?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh maaaan I love DKC: Diddy?s Kong Quest.  I played it on my mom?s Super Nintendo and then bought it for my 3DS.

Favorite Kirby game?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Hmm, I haven't played many until Kirby Triple Delux. Pretty fun!

Favorite Mario Party?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

def. 6 I think, best minigames hands down.

fave pokemon game?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

The third gen games (emerald, ruby and sapphire). Those games bring back so many memories and hoenn is the best region ever!!

Favourite singer or vocalist?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

grace slick always! also diamanda galas

yours?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2018)

Probably Matt Barlow(Iced Earth, Pyramaze, Ashes of Ares), maybe Stu Block(Into Eternity, Iced Earth) too! There are so many great vocalists out there though, it's hard to choose just one!

Are you a morning bird or night owl?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

night owl so i have to force myself to bed at the right hours lol...

worst tv series you ever watched


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2018)

Possibly Sonic Underground, not sure though!

Would you try a durian?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

maybe. i mean the meat might be good who knows.

you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

I mean I probably would but I'd end up holding my nose and ruining the experience lol.

Favorite movie theater snack?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2018)

i just get popcorn

favorite anime?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Dragon Ball z

Same question.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2018)

idc what other people say i will always love Pokemon xy 

favorite acnl furniture series?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Hmm, hard to pick one. But I love something simple. Maybe the minimalist, modern wood, classic etc. I like using the striped series sometimes and making them grey stripes!

How about you?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2018)

i like the regal series the best, planning to make my dresser look like the regal dresser ( customized pink )

favorite fruit?


----------



## Korichi (Nov 5, 2018)

Hmm.. apples? I love that they’re sweet and crunchy, Pink Lady’s are my favourite! ^^

Favourite animal?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Felines hands down <3 but to be honest, let's face it I love all ;-;

Favorite Pop-tart if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

idk, never had em lol.

ever played any of the puyo puyo games?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Lol, no

Biggest fear?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Nov 5, 2018)

No, I have not played any Puyo Puyo games, there might have been a Super Smash Bros. trophy referencing to it though 

Do you prefer coffee with sugar or with milk?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Both! But not too much, I like it sweet but over the top

How about your tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

plain whatever flavour it is. sometimes i might add honey or ginger if i have a cold.

fave fruit?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Pomegranate.

Biggest fear?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

small long legged spiders. yes call me a thot but seriously i cant stand them.

yours?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

I hate spiders tbh.  But mine would have to be disappointing my family.

How do you feel about your life right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

why would you be feared of disappointing your family?.. like bruh sorry idgi :L

pretty meh to be honest. going a bit too much backwards for it to be counting as forward. bleh.

you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2018)

I dunno, it's just I have a lot of pressure on me to succeed, being the first kid to go to college and all.  I feel like it'll be super easy for it to come crashing down.  My life isn't the best right now, kind of stressful.

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2018)

i made Christmas tree ornaments for Christmas gifts

back at ya


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

worked on saturday nothing really yesterday.

family pressure sux btw they should know better :L

least fave animal?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2018)

i dont really know, maybe wolverines

Pegasus or unicorn?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

unicorns unicorn touch my magical horn something. yes.

do you own an mp3 player?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2018)

no, i just plug my headphones into my tablet

did you play with dolls/action figures when you where a kid?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)

most likely man, who didn't 

do you like to draw


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2018)

um i have drawing all over so yea i do

back at ya


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2018)

Are you kidding me? Yes! I go at a snail's pace though.

How often do you watch T.V.?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2018)

Not that often! It's kind of rare actually. I'm mostly on the computer with browsing the 'net and/or listening to music.

Any special events coming up for you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2018)

Well, there is this annual royal winter fair happening but I'm not sure whether to join or not.

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

2, and if ASL counts, 3

How about you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2018)

I do know some Spanish but I'm by no means fluent in it. I'm hopefully going to start taking German in the Fall 2019 semester.

Are you always busy?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

Maybe half the time, since I work my own schedule.

Are you still in school?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2018)

Yep, I'm in high school.

Do you like black licorice?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2018)

I remember thinking it's okay.

Favorite candy other than chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

licorice (also i love that fake red licorice even exist i've never seen it here)

plans for today?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

Study like a ***** lmao

Favourite horror movie? If any


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

Not sure if it counts but Aliens, if not, then I don't know.

Where are you from?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

My family's from all over, but I was born and raised in Florida. promise we're not ALL crazy lol

How about you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2018)

Cornfield Ohio :3

Are you a morning person?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2018)

Hell no.  I'm a wreck if I get up early willingly.  I will if I have classes to go to, but otherwise I prefer to stay in bed lol.

Hardest class you're taking currently?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2018)

Prob Multivarable Calc, but that's only because I got screwed over in learning Calc in the past.

Favorite flower?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2018)

I dunno, they're all so pretty lol.

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

Roses <3

Last game you played?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Currently playing ACNL, cleaning up a bit.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

AQW, or rather doing it right now. Otherwise probably ACPC.

Are you afraid of spiders?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

Not necessarily; let me put it this way, as long as they aren't black widows, brown recluses or Brazilian wandering spiders and they stay in their own corners, then I don't mind!

First album you ever bought?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

Probably some random compilation as a wee kiddo .. probably sometime in the 90s so yeah that was bad. I probably bought it bc I collected certain covers back then lmaooooo.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm not sure but I think it might've been the soundtrack to the Digimon movie.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Can't remember for the life of me. I think it was some Christian pop album when I was as a kid because it looked cool lol.

What's your timezone?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

PDT

same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

ET / GMT - 5 c:

What's for dinner today?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

um idk yet just having lunch

what show/movie did you last watch


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Friends I think, or if Youtube counts, Game Grumps!

How about you?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

hotel transylvania 3 with the family last night

favorite mystical animal?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2018)

Hmm, haven't really thought about it much, but maybe a Phoenix or dragon? Tigers with wings are cool too.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

Umbreon!

yours?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

sylveon 

favorite kind of cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 6, 2018)

American.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

Either Swiss, provolone, pepper jack or feta. Not sure.

Favorite beverage?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

prob ether mint tea or cream soda

favorite cat breed?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

Maine coons! They're such gentle giants!

Last game you played?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

ac pocket camp

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

Luigi's Mansion.

Favorite scent?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

i smelled a soap bar with a mint-rosemary sent, smelled wonderful

favorite book series?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 7, 2018)

As a child, I loved reading The Magic Treehouse books. Imagining how the story happens is the fun part.

Have you begun to wake up earlier for no reason?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

No?

Favourite late night snack?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

Got none.

First concert?


----------



## rianne (Nov 7, 2018)

Hoobastank.

Latest accomplishment you're proud of?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2018)

Not breaking under all the stress this week. It's almost over...

Best color?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 7, 2018)

Blue.

Ever found a great deal at a store?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah! These headphones I got that were originally $90-100 were on sale for $60. Totally worth it!

Same question, I guess?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

I think when I buy my electronics on ebay. Everyone bids against it, but they're great deals and I've never been disappointed lol

What time did you fall asleep last night?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

I can't remember for the life of me!

Do you listen to any rock and/or metal bands?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

More like rock/metal covers from few select artists, thanks to an ex of mine. I've been hooked to them since.

Any bands you recommend for the genres?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

[Classic metal] - Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Motorhead, Grim Reaper, Manilla Road, A Sound of Thunder, Artizan, Striker, Enforcer, Black Sabbath, Dio, Jorn, Slough Feg

[power metal] - Helloween, Iron Savior, Dream Evil, Triosphere, Kobra and the Lotus, Keldian, Lost Horizon, Iced Earth, Blind Guardian, Sanctuary, Rage, Cage, Jag Panzer, Steel Prophet, 3 Inches of Blood, Cellador, DragonForce, Neonfly, Echoes of Eternity, Morgana Lefay, Twisted Tower Dire

[death metal] - Death, Vader, Morbid Angel, Immolation, Septicflesh, Amon Amarth, The Black Dahlia Murder, Edge of Sanity, Bloodbath, Atheist, Bolt Thrower, Necrophagia

[black metal] - Immortal, Rotting Christ, Melechesh, Dissection, Sigh, Carach Angren, Emperor

[thrash metal] - Anthrax, Overkill, Death Angel, Megadeth, Exodus, Gama Bomb, Testament, Metallica, Slayer, Kreator, Nevermore, Revocation

[doom metal & stoner metal] - Pentagram, Candlemass, Trouble, Argus, Reverend Bizarre, Electric Wizard, The Sword, Fu Manchu, Clutch, Kyuss, Blood Ceremony, Avatarium

..that's all I've got for now! Trust me, there are many, MANY more I could recommend!! Yeah I get obsessed....apologies!! XD Might also wanna check out the Metal Music Archives! Great way to find out about other artists in the genres.

How has your week been?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

WOW this deserves a screenshot! Thanks so much!

It's been okay, making appointments, catching up with projects, needle in the arm, the works.

Same question c:


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

Eh, not the greatest! I keep battling my own mind. It's frustrating!

Any game series you wish they would revitalize?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

I definitely feel you on that. If you ever need someone to talk to, I'm always available, if that doesn't sound weird lol

Hmm, good question. Idk if this counts, but I do wish Super Mario Sunshine, Twilight Princess, MK Double Dash, etc could be ported to the Switch, with an HD facelift (although not needed, just a bonus) lol.

How far are you on getting all badges in NL?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

I have got like 75% badges.

Favourite rhythm game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2018)

idk i don't really play them :/

ever played a final fantasy tactics game?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah though I'm not too huge on them!

Liquor of choice(if any and are old enough)?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2018)

beer. or whisky.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

Either scotch, vodka or tequila. Can't decide which.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 7, 2018)

Persimmon for sure!

What's your favorite plant?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 7, 2018)

i like a lot of them, bit i think i like the violet flowers and willow trees the best

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

I love a lot! But I'd say maybe sunflowers, representing my mum.

Do you prefer drawing electronically (PC/tablet) or traditionally?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 7, 2018)

traditionally looks better to me

favorite season?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Autumn!

You?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 7, 2018)

Autumn, because it's so colourful <3 

Favorite colour?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2018)

Either blue or purple. Not sure.

Have you ever cringed at your own posts? Lord knows I have!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Plz don't ever look at my old posts ty... Hehe

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh without a doubt lol. Especially the stuff I posted way back in MySpace days. Dear Lord.



Speaking of which, ever had one?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah! God I haven't been there in ages!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty meh, my eye is pretending it had some rubbish in it but I can't find it.. like it's swollen and I can feel it but it doesn't hurt too bad. Also agency is being a ****.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 8, 2018)

(ಥ ͜ʖಥ)

Favourite type of pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2018)

mushroom or vegetarian ones. x3

fave fast food?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 8, 2018)

MCDONALDS. But I think I should shift away from there eventually...

Ever turned a useless thing into something useful?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2018)

I can't say I have!

Luigi's Mansion or Super Mario Sunshine?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2018)

Super Mario Sunshine! A big part of my childhood.

Super Mario Sunshine or Twilight Princess ported to Switch?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

Humm.. I would say Super Mario Sunshine, because Twilight Princess already got a GameCube, Wii and Wii U Version!

Do you like Sanrio (and if yes, which is your favorite)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 8, 2018)

Not really but my sister does!

Favourite brand of any kind?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 8, 2018)

Nintendo and Microsoft

You?


----------



## rianne (Nov 8, 2018)

Nintendo or Sanrio. 

What's your comfort food?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2018)

Grilled cheese sandwiches w/ tomato soup!

Cereal or oatmeal?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 9, 2018)

I like both

pineapple or just plain cheese on pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

The latter.

Did you vote?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 9, 2018)

no cause I don't vote

what villager collectible do you like the best right now?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm rather indifferent about collectibles.

Any animal friends? If so, what are they?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2018)

None if we're talking about real life ones. 

Would you eat an entire jar of nutella?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 9, 2018)

Not rn but sure 

Do you like grocery shopping?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2018)

I don't mind really.

Do you like salty water?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2018)

Not particularly, but don't mind swimming in it!

Have you ever swam in a lake before?


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 9, 2018)

Loads of times! It's my favorite summer activity, especially when it's really warm outside.

What was your biggest wish as a kid?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2018)

Hmm, always for a new game, or kitty, or food, or going to Chuck E Cheese. Or for my long-time childhood crush to approach me (only found out he felt the same way years later wow lol). I also wished to be a nurse/doctor one day.

Do you have a job? If so what?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 9, 2018)

im a customer service rep. 
i make phone calls all day and get yelled at by angry people 

Least favorite color and why?​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2018)

blue. i can't stand it in brighter tones and unless i'm gonna wear it it was to be darker or mixed with other colours or i melt into the walls.

yiu?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2018)

Hard to say. Maybe hot pink if it's over-used? Or a dark rust color? It really depends on what it is. I've seen some themes/homes/etc that has pulled it off though.

Do you collect anything specific?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> blue. i can't stand it in brighter tones and unless i'm gonna wear it it was to be darker or mixed with other colours or i melt into the walls.
> 
> yiu?



Ah yes this too, if it's too bright. It hurts my eyes unfortunately.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

No, not really. Other than video games and music CDs at least.

Have you ever owned a beanie baby?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 9, 2018)

nope I think, but my sister does and she still has her dog thing.

do you have your Christmas tree up yet?
I do, hehe


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2018)

No. Me and my family don't do that anymore.

When going down a flight of stairs, which foot do you always put at the first step?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

My right, I think?

Have you ever had any psychedelic experiences? Lord knows I have.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2018)

If you mean by using drugs or whatever then absolutely not.

Favorite hobby in ACNL?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hmm...either the hide-and-seek minigame or fishing. I love catching sharks.

Favorite Game Boy Color game?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2018)

Hmm...probably one of the Legend of Zelda games. Those were quite fun!

Favorite Game Boy Advance game?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm...probably one of the Legend of Zelda games. Those were quite fun!

Favorite Game Boy Advance game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2018)

Mario Kart Super Circuit, Rayman advance, FF gba ports.. too many!

fave ds game?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 10, 2018)

Pok?mon black/white and mario kart ds

Favourite Xbox one or ps4 game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Pok?mon black/white and mario kart ds
> 
> Favourite Xbox one or ps4 game?



never really played those consoles much so cant say. megadimension neptunia for ps4 maybe.

fave wii game? (like old wii not wii u)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 10, 2018)

Those Wii sports games omg they were the bestt

Any unreleased game you're excited for?


----------



## kelpy (Nov 10, 2018)

ANIMAL CROSSING SWITCH

are you more of a fruit-candy person, a chocolate-candy person or a no candy person?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2018)

I don't eat a huge amount of candy anymore. I used to really like it, but a lot of it started tasting worse after I stopped eating it for a sufficient amount of time.

What are your plans for the coming winter?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 10, 2018)

I'll be mainly working my master's thesis this winter. I have to compile more research and then start writing that monster. Other than that, hopefully relax with friends and family.

What is your favorite sport?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 10, 2018)

F1. Now before you go off saying it's not a sport, it is. Driving at such high speeds for a long time demands physical abilities.

Favourite quote(s)?


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 10, 2018)

"The fridge sounds hungry. Feed the fridge. Give it foooooooooood!"
-My boyfriend

"At age six I was born without a face."
-Arin Hansen


Do you like sushi?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2018)

Yes, as long as they're not extremely spicy. 

When you write with a pencil, do you press down on the paper really hard?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 10, 2018)

No, it makes the writing look worse and my hand starts to hurt after writing for a while.

What is your favorite video game enemy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2018)

Zero-Two.

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

Wesker from resident evil games I guess.

Least favourite food?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Raspberry white chocolate.

Do you draw at all?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Eh mostly doodles. I do like to paint and I did make a serious drawing for a friend though.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

I used to LOVE drawing but haven't done so in some time! I think that needs to change...I have a LOT of OCs I'd like to show off...including one Sheila maybe interested in: a hippy female anthro-wolf who's addicted to muffins! XD

White chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

dark.. i hate how sweet the white is so blech..

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Same. Raspberry white chocolate is particularly horrible.

Most important aspect of a video game to you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

The actual gameplay and menu system I guess. Like stop making steep curves and advanced menu system when you don't have to.

Also proper saving is a +. *cough borderlands 2 cough*

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Same thing, basically. A good story is nice and all, but imo, it's secondary!

Most interesting costume you ever wore for Halloween?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Yeah unless it's like a point and click that's supposed to be story-driven people put way too much time on this and just ****s up the actual gameplay and stuff.

idk honestly, i don't really celebrate it.

worst game ever imo?


----------



## rianne (Nov 11, 2018)

A bit of a controversial/unpopular opinion but I really did not like Harvest Moon. I played the GC version and. . .headache.

Same?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

uh.. a lot to be honest, but I hated Borderlands 2 because their broke save mechanic. Also basically any RTS elitist game that take ages to learn. Also Mario kart 8/8d, flame me all you want but it sucked.

best game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2018)

New Leaf tbh.  It was such a great game for the four years I played it, and it was only when I collected just about everything that I got tired of it.

Best movie?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

I could name many...Aliens, The Big Lebowski, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, etc. Hard to pick just one!

Favorite genre of video games?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

eh simulators or just a good ol rpg i guess.
you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Platformers! Always. "Metroidvanias" in particular.

Ever experience synesthesia?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Not as classically described but I do have that with certain words, like if someone mentions "paper" i can get vivid images in my head about it. (just a simple example so you would get it)

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

I experienced it once on magic mushrooms! Talk about a truly psychedelic experience. Was crazy!!

Do you prefer hoppier or maltier beers(if you partake)?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

as long as it's not IPA I'll try whatever lol. (i hate that flowery perfume taste).

do you like wine?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

Considering I'm only 17 I'm gonna have to say no, my parents have let me have small glasses of wine but I don't really like the taste, but that could definitely change over time!

What's your favorite Christmas ornament that you own?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2018)

A long time ago my mom bought me a Precious Moments figure skater girl holding a kitten.  It’s still my favorite one to hang on the tree every year.

Favorite Christmas tradition?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Probably the TV shows they run and rerun during the holidays I guess.

yours?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 11, 2018)

Shopping and staying indoors during very cold days while drinking something hot. Favourite holiday movies to watch are Home Alone 1 and 2, The Polar Express, and Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer (it surprises me how short the stop motion film is).

Favourite holiday movies?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2018)

Die Hard?... idk (hit me more xmas movies than most imo lolol)

do you like tacos?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 11, 2018)

I barely tried tacos...

Ever used Grammarly and bugs you with spelling mistakes such as 'favourite' being 'favorite'? (I live in Canada so I use favourite)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2018)

I actually have Grammarly, it can bug me at times but still worth having in the end lol

Favorite burger toppings?


----------



## rianne (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm boring---I like the standard lettuce, pickles, maybe some fried or caramelized onions. . .

What do you do in your free time?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

Read! Or online shop but not buy anything bc I'm broke :/

Dream vacation? Go ham on the details sis


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2018)

Japan, since I've wanted to go there since my childhood... I'd love to visit South Korea and Taiwan as well, and visit as many cities as I could.

Do you like Kpop?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2018)

I haven't gotten into it yet, but my mum is crazy about it. Maybe soon!

Have you watched any Korean dramas?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

nope! 

Do you like Bath & Body Works? Or do you find their scents to be a bit overwhelming?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2018)

I actually love it. My mum and her friend (now someone I work with), LOVED their products, and would have everything from lotions to soaps to even lip balms. I've always wanted to get some for myself, but they don't easily fit into my budget nowadays. For now.

What did you have for dinner? (Or what's for dinner?)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2018)

last night it was lasagna, today idk...

fave record of all time?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 12, 2018)

Hm I'm not a big record gal... although I do want to own a record player when I get my own place!

What are you craving?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2018)

At the moment, surprisingly nothing. I'm kinda on edge lol sorry.

How about you?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm craving a lot of things rn: pizza, burger, fried chicken, ramen, fries etc. Yeah definitely craving savoury lol

Favourite fighting game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 12, 2018)

Nothing aside from Smash Bros.

Where do you spend most of your time in this forum?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

Basement

You?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2018)

Same.

When was the last time you went to any big event?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

Yesterday I guess 

What do you do when bored?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 12, 2018)

i play with my cat, eat, sleep, or draw
its hard to get bored when youre keeping busy

What is your favorite holiday and why?​


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2018)

That'd be either Christmas or Halloween. Christmas 'cause I like the surprise of what I may be getting as well as what everyone thinks of what I got them. Halloween, 'cause I like to see the costumes people are wearing and I just generally like the moods and themes of it! It's hard to pick just one!

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Nov 12, 2018)

Chinese/Lunar New Year. I get red envelopes with money and eat a bunch of delicious food with my family. xD

What is your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 12, 2018)

When I got my very first guinea pig.. after 2 days my parents got me a second one,
that was the best day in my life to see my guinea pig getting a friend. 

What phone do you have?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2018)

None!

What are some underrated video games in your opinion?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2018)

Hmm, off the top of my head, titles like SSX Tricky, Sonic Battle, etc. But those are just some personal favorites that aren't commonly on the radar I guess?

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2018)

Drill Dozer and Theresia, nothing else comes to mind!

Most insane anime you've ever seen?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2018)

This is what I get for taking too long to type my post. I can only name 3 anime I have actually seen, and they are all extremely tame.

Favorite fictional world?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2018)

The Animal Crossing world, haha.

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

Pok?mon always

Some of your favourite fictional characters?


----------



## rianne (Nov 12, 2018)

Kiki from Kiki's Delivery Service, Sailor Mercury, Hello Kitty. . . :3

Same?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 13, 2018)

I could've sworn I answered this same kind of question before... Gumball, Tangy, and Link. Just to name a few.

Most insane thing you ever done?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

In recent memory coasting down a hill on a bicycle only to see a cop down it thus wiping out before I could hit the cop(thankfully). Lesson learned: don't coast down blind curves! XD

What are you craving right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2018)

nothin really.. sleep maybe aha.

do you currently play new leaf?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

No I haven't played it in ages!

Ever feel like you've "lost" all your friends(save for maybe 1 or 2)? Lord knows I have..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2018)

As a matter of fact, I've pretty much lost all of my old friends. Nobody ever talks to me anymore. I have one friend who enjoys hanging out w me but we rarely see each other. It really sucks.

Favorite vocalist?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2018)

I love so many. But one I love and listening to right now is Jonathan Young. I have a long list though!

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

Possibly Matt Barlow of Iced Earth fame. There are others though. Jorn Lande, Ronnie James Dio, the list goes on!

What movie do you like that everyone else seems to hate?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

Suicide squad. I really love that movie idk why ppl hate it smh

What was your first collectible in tbt?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 13, 2018)

i think it was some tasty cake i got for participating in a contest

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

I can't remember for the life of me.

Any awesome discoveries lately?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

That a new Spyro trilogy just came out, and how there's a good AND bad cholesterol to keep track of (not particularly awesome, but surprising to me lol).

Any games you're thinking of getting in the next few months or so?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

COD black ops 4, Tekken 7, just dance 2019 and stardew valley for now

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice! I have Stardew Valley (thanks to Jimmy Whitzel's funny review) and Black Ops 4, and not bad!

 I hope to be getting SSB Ultimate, MK8, and hopefully Mario Odyssey. Just got the Switch, so trying to catch up on everything I've been wanting to play lol

Favorite video game character of all time?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

I have so many... Leon Kennedy and Claire Redfield from resident evil series, Lili, Alisa and lucky Chloe from Tekken, Mario, Pikachu, Marshal from AC, Clementine from walking dead... I'll stop now lol

Favourite video game franchise?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2018)

honestly idk, most series got their poops so. Pok?mon maybe. At least they didn't fart too hard til recently lol.

do you like lasagna?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

I love it! It's a delicacy though lol

Do you top your spaghetti with anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2018)

sometimes with ketchup if i'm having meatballs with it, or cheese.


fave decade n why?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Possibly either the 70's or 80's as it was the birth of heavy metal music and the rest is history!

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

2000's because nostalgia and my childhood

What do you think about tik tok? (The new musically app)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2018)

Ew

Can you draw?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

I'd like to think I can(though I haven't done it in ages).

What bands/artists would play at your dream concert?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Ariana Grande. The only artist I'm a fan of.

Favourite childhood cartoons?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 15, 2018)

Baby Looney Tunes & Weihnachtsmann & Co. KG 
Still watching them :b

What do you usually eat for breakfast?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Ah baby looney toons was the best <3

I usually eat the casual toast, cereal and milk.

Last game you played?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker.

Same question?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

ACNL

Do you like eggnog?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

YES! Eggnog is awesome! Very filling though. Can't have too much or I'll probably feel bloated.

Doing anything for New Year's?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 15, 2018)

Making lots of food with my mother!

Ever tried to ask a question here but forgot what it was?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Lol yeah

Your ssb main fighter?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Luigi. He's my dude.

Favorite character from the Mario franchise?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

Peach (I don't do a lot of Mario franchise gaming lol, I probably should if I'm going to get a switch)

Favorite Christmas tradition?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I don't do a lot of Mario franchise gaming lol


BOI HAVE I GOT A LOT TO TEACH YOU

My favorite tradition is spending Christmas at my grandma's house. Been doing it all my life and I couldn't imagine not going for a year.

Now I gotta ask again, who is _your _favorite Super Mario character?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Either Wario, Waluigi or Luigi, can't decide!

Favorite Sonic character?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2018)

Eggman for president!  ..lol

am i pegregnant or am i okay?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry, you are bregant.

Favorite snack food?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)

I have lots! But among them are fruit, chocolates, hot chips/fries, sesame crisps, etc!

Favorite food for breakfast?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Pancakes. They are my life even though I rarely have them.

Coolest place you've ever visited?


----------



## Bluejay_ (Nov 15, 2018)

Probably Las Vegas. I loved visiting all the themed hotels! The Venetian hotel was really beautiful.

Current favorite Netflix show?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)

Hmm, haven't watched many Netflix originals. Maybe a few stand-up comics. Does Orange is the New Black count? lol

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

We haven't had Netflix in some time, so I don't know. :/

Best video game villian?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dr. Nefarious from the Ratchet and Clank series always jumps to mind.

Best video game hero?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Possibly the nameless child from Undertale(assuming you went the pacifist route). There's also many of the Sonic characters, many of the Mario characters, Crash Bandicoot, etc. Hard to choose one!

Same question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 15, 2018)

Ratchet from the Ratchet and Clank series. He's part of my PSN username, honestly.

Most difficult game you've ever played?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 15, 2018)

oh man, i'm not sure, i tend to stay away from difficult games, i guess i played super meat boy for a bit so that?

how many pairs of jeans do you own?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

None! I'm more of a khakis guy.

Own any band shirts?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

Nope but I want to get a few in the future!

What book is your favorite and what is it about?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't know about full books but I like a lot of short stories by H.P. Lovecraft, in particular The Dream-Quest of Unknown Kadath.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2018)

I have many favorites! But one I can think of now is Confessions of a Not It Girl by Melissa Kantor that I read back in high school. Basically about a girl thinking that no one is interested in her, having a gorgeous friend, experiencing bad encounters with the guy who she thought was perfect, etc. Nothing complex, but the author illustrated everything pretty well with a great sense of humor.

Oh, and comics of course!

Last thing you cooked yourself?


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

Made a huge pizza, had food for days after that haha. 

Are you in love?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't really think so, I mean, I have some crushes, but I don't really think they can be considered "love".

Who is your favorite actor or actress?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Possibly Johnny Depp? Not sure.

Some of your favorite cartoons as a kid(and possibly still today)?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Powerpuff girls, Dexter, kids next door, scooby doo (and every cartoon network every smh)

Do you still play acnl?


----------



## rianne (Nov 15, 2018)

Yep. Helps me "destress." 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm gonna go home and bury my face in my cat lmaoo
But seriously, yeah I'm gonna go home, prob watch some tv and get my room cleaned up and my bedding washed and all that good stuff. What better time to clean your bedroom than during break?

Favorite Christmas song?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

Carol of the Bells - Trans-Siberian Orchestra, among others

Favorite Christmas food/snack?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Snicker doodles, perhaps? Also, yeah, I need to listen to that band more myself!

How hyped are you for the holidays?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

Yes!
I'm usually in love with the holidays. This year may be bittersweet, but I'm doing whatever it takes to keep it happy!

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Quite hyped! I'm hoping to get a Switch for Christmas, but if not, ohs well! I'd rather give than receive anyways. Plus I just love the general moods of it!

Who's your go-to in the Smash games?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

Love the positivity c:

Hmm, I haven't played since Melee, but I think they were Ness, Zelda, and Kirby among others? I always wanted to play as Pikachu as a kid, but wasn't allowed LOL.

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

It's always been Samus and Luigi! Though, w/ this new one, Simon may be a third! I love the Castlevania games!

Best legendary Pokemon?


----------



## nanpan (Nov 16, 2018)

Mew!

What's your religion?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Heavy metal!

..ah, but in all seriousness I consider myself spiritual and nothing more!

Likewise?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

I was baptized as a Christian but I'm not super religious, I do however believe in God but I don't regularly go to church.

Is it snowing where you live? (or is there already snow?)


----------



## rianne (Nov 16, 2018)

No, I live in Oceania near the equator so we don't get snow. ),: It's a ""tropical Christmas"" every year.

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

One little brother! Even though he's way taller than me :,(

Favorite type of pie?!!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

Uh not a fan of pies so probably raspberry pie.

Funniest youtuber in your opinion?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

This is tough... for females: Jenna Marbles and for males: Jefferee Star or David Dobrik

Favorite Christmas movie?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

Maybe Home Alone!

What do you hope to get for Christmas?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 16, 2018)

I really haven't put much thought into it honestly!

What's the first thing that comes into your mind when you hear the word *tax*?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

I think of how much I money I could've had without taxes ://

Are you excited for the new AC game?


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

Y E S ! YESYESYES. Yeeeeees. yaaaaaaas

What is your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> This is tough... for females: Jenna Marbles and for males: Jefferee Star or David Dobrik
> 
> Favorite Christmas movie?



Agreed lol except jeffree 

@above my biggest pet peeve is when people make weird noises while eating.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2018)

parents who are glued to their phone and let their kids run around and literally poop everywhere.

do you like red wine?


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

No. Wish I did, it looks so classy 

If you could change your name, what would you change it to?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

Amelia will be my new name

do you wish you can visit space


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

50/50. I would only go for the view, not for all the other things heheh.

If you could only have one meal for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

General Tso's chicken from our local Chinese restaurant!

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Nov 16, 2018)

Probably roast chicken with baked rosemary and garlic red potatoes, and roasted kale. (Unintentional oven-baked everything lol)

Do you have any family traditions?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2018)

Yup! Stuff like:

-waking up the birthday boy/girl with the birthday song; could be annoying but very endearing lol
-Thanksgiving: lunch around the table telling everyone what we're thankful for
-Christmas: same thing, we gather in the living room and say what we're thankful for, have a prayer, then open gifts one by one as my granddad reads off the labels out loud lol
--for the holidays, my family on my mum's side would also send over fruit cake from Nassua. We hate actual holiday fruit cake. But my granny had her own version and would bake them for customers nationwide and became the family business in the Bahamas. So, we get one of these cakes a year, and eat it sparingly to make it last while it's still moist with wine and cheese. This is a $40 cake lol!

How about you?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)

nope I don't its random every year

what would you choose, Moon ball or love ball


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2018)

Probably Moon ball.

Banana bread or pumpkin bread?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Banana bread

Favourite animated movie characters?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Ralph and Vanellope from Wreck-it Ralph, probably a ton more but can't think of' em atm.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2018)

idk, i don't watch a lot of those :i

do you even listen to the radio?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 18, 2018)

Not since 10th grade (like 8 years ago?), ever since it's only my granddad's radio in the car lol.

Do you still listen to the same music you had 5 years ago?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 18, 2018)

Yep! Dubstep everyday :'D

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Marte (Nov 18, 2018)

Kind of, but at the same time no. 

If you had a time machine, would you go back in time or visit the future?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2018)

back in time to late 60s obv 

you?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

I would go to the future, maybe by like 10-15 years or so so I can see what my job is like and my lifestyle, I have pretty ambitious goals for myself and I'd like to see if I ever achieved them.

What type of tea do you like? If you don't like tea, what drinks DO you like?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't like tea. I like coffee.

You?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

I like chai tea A LOT

favorite breed of dog


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2018)

french bulldog for sure.. or american maybe :3

u?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Golden retriever or Dalmatian.

Favourite cat breed?


----------



## Flare (Nov 18, 2018)

munchkin and american shorthair 

favorite place to eat?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

McDonalds (what else can you expect from me? Lmao)

You?


----------



## Marte (Nov 18, 2018)

Fridays! ♥_♥

What is a skill you'd like to learn and why?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

To draw professionally 'cause I have a lot of ideas.

How goes/went your morning?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2018)

It was all right. Went to church.

Do you celebrate Thanksgiving this week?


----------



## Marte (Nov 18, 2018)

I never celebrate it. It's not really a thing here. But I wish

What is your favorite smell?


----------



## Ghostprincess (Nov 18, 2018)

Definitely vanilla, it's just so good!

Are you double-jointed?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2018)

Nah

Favorite sheep villager?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

I forget their name, unfortunately! :/

Favorite bear villager?


----------



## auroral (Nov 18, 2018)

It's a tie between Curt and Groucho for me!

Have a pet fish?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

I do not!

Favorite non-villager character in the AC games(Resetti, Tom Nooke, Shampoodle, etc.)?


----------



## rianne (Nov 18, 2018)

Sable. c: 

Same?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Same actually!

Last big event you went to?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nothing significant really.

Cake or pie?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Ah, the eternal question! I'm evil so probably pie! Blueberry or pecan, specifically.

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Cakes!

What do you eat for breakfast?


----------



## rianne (Nov 18, 2018)

Oatmeal or cereal usually; sometimes pancakes or waffles with sausage or bacon on the side. 

If you could create a holiday, what would it be called?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

Can't think of anything, so idk

which Shrek movie did you like the best?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2018)

The original.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Hard to say, I haven't seen them all though the first was pretty strong!

Top 5 favorite Disney movies?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

No idea, not a big fan of them lol. Unless you count the later year's SW movies and PotC ones then those ig..?

ever played super mario world?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Yeah but never completed it cause I always get stuck on a certain level.

Favourite mario game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

(same here and that balloon extra level we shan't mention)

super mario land 2: 6 golden coins always.

yours?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Super Mario 3 or super Mario galaxy 2 maybe.

What was the last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

monster hunter stories on my 3ds i believe.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Ssb 3ds I think

What other forums do you use?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

basically only this lol. i've a few dead accounts elsewhere but i never log in to those aha.

same q?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Lol same am I answering my own questions? xD

Do you watch twitch? If so favourite streamers?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

no and no XD

fave tekken game if any?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Tekken 6. Haven't played Tekken 7 yet but I think it will be my new favourite.

Favourite mobile game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

pocket camp ig. or sandbox but that's more like colouring than a game lol

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

None. I typically find mobile games to be really horrible because of how they handle on one's phone.

How often do you type in all caps (if any at all?)?


----------



## rianne (Nov 19, 2018)

At least once a day (in my text messages a majority of the time). 

Do you like documentaries?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

just nature documentaries 

do you like seafood?
(bonus: which is ur favorite?)​


----------



## Marte (Nov 19, 2018)

Salmon is the only seafood I like, eheheh… 

Are you planning on shopping anything on black friday?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

Nothing that catches my eye really.

Ever broke a bone?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

No

What songs are you listening nowadays?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

when i find a song i like i only listen to that song for like 2 weeks
currently 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzYSzV7Mltc

have you ever fainted?​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

almost when i took blood tests.. i have like lowest blood pressure ever lol 

worst manga you ever read if any?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 19, 2018)

uhh, i generally ditch a manga if it's not good in the first chapter so it's hard to say, probably chobits

last book u read?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

i kinda liked chobits but yeah i understand it's def. not for everyone. :3

probably some book about the vietnam war i think, i read too much.

worst anime?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

GANTZ
manga 10/10 anime not so much,,

Best manga youve ever read?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 19, 2018)

ye it was ok but it was kinda creepy lol, i didn't get that far into it so i'm probably not a fair judge

fruits basket, loved the manga so much but boy was the anime complete crap

what's ur fave insect

oops ninja'd UMMMMM fave manga... death note? i think


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Butterfly... What else

Favourite music band?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane! (screw their starship stuff tbh lol)

worst band?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Nickelback.

Why do people always crap on the anime counterparts of mangas? XD I'm legitimately curious about this(note that I do not read any manga really and there are only a handful of animes I know and like)!


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't know, I'm not particularly interested in anime and manga but whenever I have a problem with an adaptation of something it's usually because it didn't follow the source material to my satisfaction ? Or it just straight up made awful changes that affected the overall theme in a negative way.
 But that's just my onion !

Are you afraid of the dark ?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Not really

You?


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 19, 2018)

I can't sleep unless it's completely dark so no not really

Favorite band?


----------



## fwn (Nov 19, 2018)

--


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2018)

idk really, anything not nuts/peanuts ig lol

do you like horror movies?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

YES! I'm a big horror fan. I started watching horror movies when I was just 6 

You?


----------



## Marte (Nov 20, 2018)

I like them, but I'm not the bravest when watching hahah. I usually have to hide behind my hands and just listen to it.

Do you like light or dark colors the most?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

I like bright colours! As long as they don't burn my eyes that is. I'm looking at you, Teen Titans Go.

Do you think streetcars are helpful or are they a burden?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

I honestly have no idea.

Did you get enough sleep last night unlike me? I feel like a drag....ugh.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yeah, despite sleeping for approximately seven hours.

Trains or buses?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Buses

Favorite milkshake flavor?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

Strawberry! That's the only flavor I will drink~

Do you like s'mores?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

kinda

do you like winter?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2018)

No, too cold for me :/

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

YES! I love it! Something about it is just oh so magical. Hope we get heaps of snow like we did a couple years ago here in New England!

Do YOU?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Absolutely. The winter season gives me nostalgia when I was younger.

Any disgusting smells that you actually like?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2018)

Gasoline or bleach lol, not sure if they're considered gross though xD

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Ah, bleach! The sweet smell of sterilization! I'm not really sure to be honest. I guess bleach could be one, but again, as honeyaura pointed out, not really sure you can consider that disgusting!

How is progress coming along in your New Leaf town(s)?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

they been done for ages, but i'll get another town again.

what is your favorite season in ACNL


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Winter I guess

Favourite season?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2018)

Autumn because it's a nice temperature and looks the nicest. 

Favorite seasoning?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2018)

Not sure...maybe garlic? idk.

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Idk and idc tbh

Last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

monster hunter stories, finally did some progress on that damn rainforest lol

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Super smash bros 3ds

Do you have any phobia?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 21, 2018)

fear of being killed and also fear of spiders(or bugs in general)

if the weather was perfect(whatever that means to you: rainy,sunny,snowy etc)
how would you spend your perfect day?​


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Idk maybe hang out in the park.

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

I would go out to a lake, and if I had a kayak that would make my day even more perfect ^o^

How do you dress for bed?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

usually nothing. i sleep in my panties ig lol.

do u actually like watermelons?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Yesss

Favourite fruit(s)?


----------



## rianne (Nov 21, 2018)

Mango is my #1, closely followed by blueberry, strawberry, and boysenberry.

Do you like cheese?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

CHEEESEEEEEEEEE

Do you own a gamecube?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

no

do you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> do u actually like watermelons?


Watermelon is my aesthetic lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes I do!

Are you a core or casual gamer?


----------



## rianne (Nov 21, 2018)

Casual.

Can you tie a cherry stem in a knot with your tongue?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

I can barely do it with my hands lmaoo

Favorite shade of pink?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

idk dusk/darker pinks. i don't like pastel too much.

do you own any kinda of gameboy advance still?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 21, 2018)

I own the Gameboy Advance SP. Still works like new after all these years. 

What flavour do you prefer on your chips?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2018)

BBQ or salt & vinegar

What's the weather where you live? Is it snowing?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

It's winter and no it's not snowing

Do you like ketchup?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

yea, on some food. not a ketchup junkie like some who got it on pancakes though lmao.

do you like mustard?


----------



## rianne (Nov 22, 2018)

If it's dijon or honey mustard yes pls.

Have you ever had surgery?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't think so? Not that I can remember, anyway.

Have you ever had homicidal thoughts?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

Yeah, who hasn't tbh?

gettin anything from the steam sale(if u have an account there)?


----------



## rianne (Nov 22, 2018)

No.

Do you have any irrational fears?


----------



## nanpan (Nov 22, 2018)

I wouldn't call any of my fears irrational! (bugs, heights, etc.) they all seem pretty rational to me LOL.

What's your favorite thing about belltreeforums?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

the people!

are you happy im back? (probs not lol)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Of course! Glad to see the rhino of tbt back.

What are you craving rn?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

RIIIIICE

WHAT browser to u use? (firefox, chrome etc)


----------



## fiirefly-crossing (Nov 22, 2018)

I use Chrome!

What junk food is your favourite?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Pizza, burgers and fries chicken

Favourite ice-cream flavour?


----------



## nanpan (Nov 22, 2018)

Green Tea Ice cream (but I also love pistachio and cookies n cream)

Favorite Holiday?


----------



## rianne (Nov 22, 2018)

Chinese/Lunar New Year. c: I get to eat good food with my family and there are red envelopes.

How has your week been so far?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

The first part was exhausting because I had a bunch of assignments due before break and I was scrambling to get them all done.  The second part is going great though, relaxing is the best. 

Favorite Thanksgiving food?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

dont celebrate thanksgiving, im british.

did you even notice i was on a hiatus?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Nah.

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 22, 2018)

pancakes!

what's ur fave store to shop at?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 22, 2018)

GAME

opinion on green mouldy squirrels?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

wtf is that even lmaooooo

what did you have for lunch?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Nothing, it’s Thanksgiving so I’m saving my appetite. 

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

a mini pizzza bc i'm lame af lol...

getting anything on black friday?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

No, I’m broke XD

At what point do you think it’s appropriate to put up a Christmas tree?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Anytime during December.

Are you celebrating Thanksgiving today?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

I am, yes.  I’m leaving in about 15 minutes actually.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

nope, not a holiday here.

do you wear compression socks/stockings?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

I do not. Hell, I haven't worn ANY socks in ages!

Last show you watched?


----------



## XD001 (Nov 22, 2018)

The Walking Dead

Last thing you ate?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Biscuit (American) I believe?

Blackberries or raspberries?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Raspberries are soooooo good

Pineapple on pizza?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 22, 2018)

B l e h h h h ...

Tea or coffee?


----------



## rianne (Nov 22, 2018)

Tea.

What's your hometown like?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Eh, it's not the greatest but not the worst! It's okay.

How about you?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

It's ok I guess

The food that you like but most people don't?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2018)

Jell-O.

You?


----------



## rianne (Nov 22, 2018)

Brussels sprouts, I think. 

Do you experience all four seasons where you live?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes c:

What about you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes. I experience frigid temperatures and sweltering days.

If you were given an opportunity to drive a vehicle, what would it be?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 23, 2018)

if you could have another, fully functioning, limb 
which limb would you choose?​


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 23, 2018)

Arm

Have you ever got into trouble with an admin on any forum. (I have)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

Nope

You?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes.

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

Toast, milk, nutella and stuff.

Favourite Pok?mon type(s)?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2018)

Mostly ice, fire, flying and psychic. I can't think of any others atm.

Favorite multiplayer game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2018)

mario kart 64.. also tricky towers if we're gonna be more modern.

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2018)

Agreed, MK64 and Mario Kart Wii are hilariously fun to play with others. I also loved playing Mario Party 1 with my friend years ago.

Any shopping today?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2018)

yeah, bought a pink crochet hippie dress at work  not on sale but since you asked  I don't really like black clothes so eh lol.

are you dank?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 23, 2018)

the dankest

truth or dare?​


----------



## Marte (Nov 23, 2018)

Truth!

Have you started your christmas shopping yet?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2018)

Not yet, but will come the 1st or so.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2018)

no i only want like money anyway, i don't like asking for random stuff just cause 

is it cold where u live?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 23, 2018)

sometimes,, florida cold isnt real cold though

what about you?​


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2018)

I live in New England, so of course! Heck, we're getting the worst of that cold front right now!

Is it warm where you live?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2018)

Lol I also living in FL, so it's cool right now. It's warm like 90% of the year though xD

Do you get snow where you live?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2018)

Yeah but we tend to not get it until late January into early March. 

Do you like scarves?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2018)

I love them! However my state is usually too hot for them, but when it's cold enough, I love wearing them <3

Favorite style jacket?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 23, 2018)

Any that are black, especially leather ones. I honestly like all kinds of leather jackets.

Did you go Black Friday shopping?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

I did not.

Do you have a favorite survival horror game? If so, what is it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2018)

No but my mom loves those kinda games, especially the Dead Island games.

Do you collect older formats of video/music (VHS tapes, records, cassettes, etc.)?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

I do not.

Chocolate or hard candy?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Chocolate.. (sorry hard candy)

Do you collect something?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 24, 2018)

Does Shiny Pokemon count?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is my signature to big? I might get an infraction...


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah, you might have to remove it ><

Favourite queen song?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

idk really, not a super fan and my parents play/played the songs too much for me. so i'm like k queen again lol

do you like spicy food?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 24, 2018)

Ye


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 24, 2018)

I will just imagine a question of you now, since you didn't ask any..

*im_the_rhino:* "Do you like rhinos?"

- Yes, I do like them!

Do you prefer normal Cola, or Cola ZERO?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

cola zero, normal cola is too sweet imo

you?


----------



## Marte (Nov 24, 2018)

Zerooooooo! Always!

Do you tend to follow trends? Like clothing?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

Dude no. everything "trend" has already been done and basically they update it to uglier shapes and cloths, colours just to have it "modern" and make people buy it again. yes i realize i sound weird since i work in a second hand store but on the other hand that made me appreciate old clothes and the real deal.


do you?


----------



## Marte (Nov 24, 2018)

I like that answer 
No, I don't. I feel too old for following trends really, plus I'm not really a fan of them. I do like that flared pants are starting to get trendy again tho, hehe.

ARE YOU EXCITED FOR THE LION KING MOVIE?????


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

OMG YESSSSJEHDHEJNS! So many good movies for 2019...

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

not really aha.

and yeah flared pants are like the only thing i wear when it comes to pants so yay!

anyways, do you like cider?


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2018)

I do. c: I went to a Strongbow event where I live so there was cider tasting and a concert; my partner won tickets to it. It was called "Corefest." 

What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

probably play games lol :i or read. depends on my mood.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Play games, watch youtube, listen to music oh and the most important thing.. I eat.

Am I the only one who eats when bored?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

No, I've done it many times(though try not to anymore).

How do you take your coffee(if you drink it)?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

I rarely drink it as much anymore after "overdosing" a few years ago after an all-nighter in college. But if I do drink it, I like it with sweetener. Hazelnut is my favorite.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

black, or if i know it's gonna be strong i add a little milk so my tum doesn't get upset all day.

do you drink tea?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

Rarely. I do like chamomile though and chai. Green isn't bad either!

Do you like mints?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

like.. mint candy? ig lol.

least fave candy (that is not licorice is2g that is like everyone's answer)?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Hmm, anything lemon. I don't mind actual lemon, but lemon-flavored stuff I'm very picky if I eat it at all.

Least favorite soda?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Mountain dew

Favourite soda?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 24, 2018)

Mountain Dew, though I stopped drinking it a while ago.

Favorite kind of donut?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

custard filled mmmmmmmmmm

yours?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

ALL KINDS OF DONUTS.

Last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

monster hunter stories... gdi i still need a swim monstie 

you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

Probably Morrowind or Captain Toad. Can't remember.

Favorite flavored anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

i don't think i can say anything because flavors differs a lot between things tbh lol.

fave dip sauce for french fries?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

HONEY MUSTARD!

Fries or onion rings?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 24, 2018)

Fries


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice choice, I don't see a question so I'll ask another lol

Favorite holiday dessert?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't know I like all desserts.

Favourite question on this thread?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Anything food related lol

Bar soap or liquid soap?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

Not sure. They're both pretty good.

What's for dinner?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 24, 2018)

Probably more Thanksgiving leftovers lol

How about you?


----------



## Marte (Nov 24, 2018)

Take away pizza, sponsed by my mom who is visiting woop woop!

Whos your favorite nintendo character?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 24, 2018)

Captain Olimar from the Pikmin games. 

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

waaaaahluigi ofc.

fave book?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2018)

Don't really have a favorite book but I have enjoyed reading books by Steinbeck.

Wah?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2018)

Um, wah. XD

How do you feel about Pocket Camp?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2018)

It's nice for killing time but honestly it's difficult to really commit to it imo

How many AC towns in total do you have (across all games)?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 24, 2018)

Just two, I started with ACNL.

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2018)

I have two towns on AC:GCN, one on WW, two on CF, and one on NL, so in total I have six! 

Have you ever completed your music catalog in an AC game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes, it's been a long time now.

What was your first K.K. song?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2018)

K.K. Parade. I remember how amazing it was to find out that the radios could play music xDDD

Netflix or Hulu?


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2018)

Netflix. :3 Rarely do I have Hulu exclusives on my must watch list compared to the Netflix originals (shows + movies).

What was the most recent meal you ate?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Ramen

You?


----------



## fwn (Nov 24, 2018)

--


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Turkey

Country you wanna go to but can't.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2018)

I wouldn't mind visiting Norway.

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Japan. They like gaming, so do I!

What is your favourite thread in the basement


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2018)

The 'What Are You Listening To?' thread. It's always interesting to see what people are listening to!

How are you doing?


----------



## rianne (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm hungry lol and I just sneezed twice so a lil sniffly too. :3

Have you made any plans for next weekend yet?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Not really

You?


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah, going to a christmas party 

Eevee or Pikachu?


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 25, 2018)

Eevee!  It's so fluffy.

Do you already have Christmas decorations around in your house?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Nah

Yellow Rabbits or Green Beavers?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

what are those even idk.

least fave pokemon?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Mr. Meme.

You?


----------



## rianne (Nov 25, 2018)

Roggenrola. 

Do you like remixes of songs?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

No I think they are pretty unnecessary imo.

do you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2018)

Some are pretty good(though I can't think of any off the top of my head).

Next game you plan on buying?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Some new PC game coming out in May 2018

Favourite brand?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Nintendo, if you're talking about games

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2018)

I think it was sweet potato pie last night?

Do you make your bed every morning?


----------



## rianne (Nov 25, 2018)

Nope. I don't have a comforter, just a really large n soft blanket so I don't see the point, really. (,:

Do you like sour candy?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

YES!!!!

You?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 25, 2018)

Heck yeah!!

What did you eat for breakfast today?


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2018)

peanut butter and jam sandwich. i don't know what i was thinking. :T

do you enjoy wrapping presents


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes, it's so cozy! I love to make extra effort into it too, with some accessories and bows and all. Love it ♥

Are you in the christmas spirit yet?


----------



## rianne (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes, I have plans this year with my partner and his family so I'm like (,: wow an actual Christmas Eve celebration where it's not just me unwrapping presents alone (my parents opt for opening presents on Christmas Day).

What hobby do you enjoy but consider underrated?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't really have any hobbies lmao

Who do you love more? Mom or dad?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 25, 2018)

Neither. But I kind of loved both.

Are you religious?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

not really.

do you like shrimps?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes, shrimps are delicious.

Looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

yes and no.. nice with some time off but honestly i'd just be alone and do what i want, i hate when people have too much traditions and you can't do what you want.

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm only in it for the gifts. Lol

What do you mostly watch on t.v. (if you watch t.v. at all)?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

i guess news, ski jumping, sometimes series if anything worthy, movies if the rare occasion they air good ones. (i dont like watching stuff online unless i have to)

current hair colour(if anything other than ur natural)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2018)

Just my natural ash blonde.

Are you salty or sweet right now?


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 25, 2018)

pretty sweet right now i'd say
nothin to be salty about tbh

what's your favorite type of weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

warm and sunny, i hate the cold.

if you could have any 3ds model, which one would you want?


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 25, 2018)

i already have the 3ds model i want! 
new 3ds xl galaxy style!

if you could have any type of animal (not already in the game) in your town, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

manatee! 

fave tbt collectible?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2018)

I have none. Well maybe the feathers..

When did you last play New Leaf?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2018)

Yesterday, and plan to hop on today hopefully.

How often do you drink water?


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

All. the. time. My family call me a sponge because I just absorb all the water I can get, ahahahah

What one instrument you always have wanted to learn how to play?


----------



## nanpan (Nov 25, 2018)

I've been playing the clarinet since I was like 6, cant imagine myself playing another one. Maybe violin? 

What plans do you have for today?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 25, 2018)

None because it's night from where I live and I have to go to sleep in a little while.

Can you recall your cringiest moment in your life (You don't need to share it)?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 25, 2018)

There are too many to count.

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2018)

going to this hillbilly town and celebrating with my mom's side of the family lmao gonna be fun.

you?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

Eat.

Opinion on Article 13


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Ew

What music instruments you can play?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2018)

I haven't played anything in a looong while but I used to play the guitar and the piano.

Animal species you dislike the most?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 26, 2018)

That's a though one, since I love every animal..
I would say Naked mole-rat, just because I feel like this animal is suffering.. 
even if it's not, it looks like it and that makes me dislike it >:

Do you have already all christmas presents?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2018)

No, but I'm already spoiled of what I'm going to get this year.

What do you like to cook?


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 26, 2018)

nothing cant cook 

can you fly ?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2018)

No, but I want to!

..... What do you like in your burgers?


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 26, 2018)

pulled pork < a burger , bacon ,chicken , cheese

do you think that is what krookadile should look like ?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

yeahh

- - - Post Merge - - -

are you a secret nun?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2018)

Uh, no because I don't even know what that is. XD

Do you search up rhino images for yourself or do you draw them?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

i smash my head on the keyboard and it randomly comes up.

who is your favourite animal?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Penguins, cats and pandas.

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

rhinos

favourite pokemon


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2018)

Torterra.

You?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

infernape

favourite species of WeaselVoles?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

oh come on why on the same time we posted

User who is still above me: nintendofan
my MOST FAVORITE is Zekrom
he is my baby

What is the most weird thing in splatoon games
I say the whole game is weird


----------



## rianne (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't play it but my partner does so idk my b

How tall are you?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

idk, i havent measured myself in forever

- - - Post Merge - - -

do you like dinoceros's?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah.. 


Favourite youtuber(s)?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 26, 2018)

The Sim Supply, Jacksepticeye.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you called Afro Disiac?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2018)

uhhhh no what lol.

do you like to read?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2018)

Yep (you can tell what my favorite series is)

white or Siberian tigers?


----------



## rianne (Nov 26, 2018)

White tiger. They're ~*~ so aesthetic~*~ up close, not gonna lie lol

Have you ruined a surprise before?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yep. In 2016, I went on a cruise with my parents to Mexico, and my dad had planned on surprising me about it, but it didn't happen because a couple of days before we left, the cruise line called our home phone to confirm that we were going that week and I ended up being the one answering my phone. I asked my mom about it afterwards and she was reluctant to tell me, but she later admitted the whole reason we'd be going to New Orleans in two days was because me, her, and my dad would be going on a cruise.

Are you in any type of schooling currently?


----------



## rianne (Nov 26, 2018)

No, I graduated with a bachelors degree and my plans don't involved grad school. D,: I miss school wah

Same?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

High school

Cake or cupcakes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2018)

That's a hard pick, but I'm going to have to give the edge to cupcakes.

Do you want to get married in your lifetime?


----------



## rianne (Nov 26, 2018)

I didn't until I met my current partner. 

What type of weather is your favorite?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2018)

Overcast because I can't handle full sunlight. 

If you could make one TBT collectible, what would it be?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

An Rhino one. Only I get them. And I get 10. For *FREE!*

What is your favourite letter?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

R

You?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 27, 2018)

Z 

What's your favorite chocolate flavor?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Milk chocolate

Favourite music artist/singer?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

MANDJTV Pokeraps.

Favourite crisp brand


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 27, 2018)

Nick naks 

U like mudkipz


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Lays and pringles

Favourite place to eat?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Prezzo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you like rhinos?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Um.. yeah!

You..?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

No. 


Joke, joke.


were you being sarcastic?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 27, 2018)

Uh, I'm not sure if you're directing this question to Pokeclasher but nope, I'm not being sarcastic.

Can you give one fact about rhinos?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

idk, most species are endangered i guess?

did you ever own a gameboy pocket?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't remember, actually. I may have..? I know I owned SOMETHING!

What are you craving right now?


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 27, 2018)

Sushi, dear god
Do you like punk rock?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

not really..

you?


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 27, 2018)

ofc
What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

A pet worm

Favourite Pokemon Type?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

fairy! 

you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2018)

dark!

do yu currently play any 3ds pokemon game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2018)

I was playing Omega Ruby but I've kinda stopped since I'm in school and I just recently got Happy Home Designer.

Mayro or Luggy?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Joshy

Ever tried livestreaming?


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2018)

Nah, I don't have the skills or personality type to be interested in that. I commend those who do though!

What's your ethnic background?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 27, 2018)

My father was from Taiwan and my mother is a mix of Chinese and Japanese. So I'm pretty much a mix of Asian race.

Any favorite song for the Christmas?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

I like a lot so its hard to choose

do you like that weird huge red hat to give you good luck on bad days in ACNL


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2018)

Yes, I feel like a baker when I wear it. 

What is your favorite quote (or one that you like)?


----------



## Zane (Nov 27, 2018)

There are two tragedies in life: one is not getting what you want... the other is getting it.
I know that's not exact but let me live

what's the most interesting animal you've ever seen in person


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 28, 2018)

Prob a Gar in a tiny fishtank. It was bizzare because I didn't know people kept gars as pets, and it was in such a tiny tank it almost seemed inhumane.

Have you accepted Waluigi into your heart?


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 28, 2018)

Who hasn't accepted the WAH into their hearts? You'd have to be crazy not to!

What's your favorite mobile game that ISN'T Pokemon Go or Pocket Camp?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Pocket Go.

Do you like green snakes?


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

No because they (along with brown tree snakes) end up in my ama's garden which is a real pain to deal with for my family.

What's your ideal vacation like?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Somewhere with a nice beach, nice pool and a 5-star hotel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you on any other forum?


----------



## SkylaF (Nov 28, 2018)

No, I'm internet shy. Like very outgoing in real life, but I'm afraid of the anonymity. People are cruel when they can't see your face.

Are you in university or college? If so, what are you studying? If not, what do you do?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2018)

No, currently doing work practice 5ever lol

you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

No, currently doing work practice 5ever lol

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm in high school sksksk

Are you good at drawing?


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

No but I used to enjoy and put more effort into it as a kid. I'm good at writing/storytelling.

Do you sleep in complete darkness or with lights on?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 28, 2018)

usually complete darkness but i don't mind sleeping with a dim light!

how many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

I don't really know. Maybe like 4? I don't wear shoes that much

What do you play games most on?


----------



## Ghostprincess (Nov 28, 2018)

Probably PC, but I also play quite a few mobile games.

Have you ever seen snow?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 28, 2018)

yep, i see it every year!

what's your favourite chip flavour?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

Cheese, BBQ, salt n vinegar and sour cream and onion

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 28, 2018)

Classic man. You can't go wrong with that.

One thing that you really dislike?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

Double standards...like guys who treat women differently than guys.

How's the weather where you are?


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 28, 2018)

Awful like rly rly awful


What it a fortnite


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

It's freezing cold. It hurts my cheeks to go outside ahah, but it gets me in the christmas spirit so woohoo! 

Do you prefer movies or series?

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg no rip I answered too late, just pretend I answered Psydyes question hahaha


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

@Shellzilla classic is boring af

@above movies

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Series.

Do you liek rice?


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm a stereotypical Asian person, yes I doooo. 

What's your favorite thing to snack on?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

Pringles, ramen.. stuff like that

Last game you played?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker.

Same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2018)

Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp lol

Looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

YEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

Favorite christmas song?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

That one where it sings about Christmas. Do you know that one?

Do you like to sing 'I am a banana' everyday?


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes of course, nothing I love more!

False vs real christmas tree?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

False, less crap falling on the floor.

Favourite school subject?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

science! (insert beaker here)

do you like tacos?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

last time a had a taco i puked...

- - - Post Merge - - -

what non-domestic animal would you keep as a pet. it cant hurt you


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2018)

anteater. or manatee.

you?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

foxes <3 if bunnies dont count

why me :')

favorite Disney movie?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Meerkat.

Someone else?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2018)

The Princess and the Frog.

Are you straight?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Yeah, but because I'm *NOT* a homophobe, it means I'm gay? (According to school)

You?


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

No

Whats uuuuuup?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2018)

eating dinner and is happy that switching sd card seems to have worked, it even included a small adapter so i could tuck it into my laptop!

you?


----------



## Zane (Nov 28, 2018)

Lying here in the da ark trying to cope with a migraine that sent me home from work early .. it's let up enough that I can stand to look at my phone now so that's something. bleegh 

Favourite video game sound track ?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

Possibly Sonic CD, I'm only familiar w/ the American version though!

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

Hmmm I don't really have a favorite but WarioWare Touched has a good one that I would listen to a lot.

Are you expecting any (hopefully good) surprises before the new year?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

Some CDs maybe for Christmas? Of bands I already like and a few good new ones?

Are you thick-skinned?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 28, 2018)

Like personality wise? Hmm, kinda in-between depending on the situation lol.

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd like to think I am, but I can certainly lose my cool at times.

How goes it?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 28, 2018)

Hehe better now, now that my migraine is surprisingly gone before morning.

What's for breakfast in the morning?


----------



## rianne (Nov 29, 2018)

If I remember to eat something, it's oatmeal, cereal, a granola bar. . .I just had lunch but I'm eating cereal at 3 PM. I prefer brinner (breakfast for dinner) lol. (,:

What do you like to cook/bake usually?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Nothing.

Do you like TS4?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes, if you mean Sims 4

Do you like to cook/bake?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 29, 2018)

I LOVE cooking. You?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

Same

Favourite insect? If any? 
I̶k̶ ̶I̶'̶m̶ ̶r̶u̶n̶n̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶i̶d̶e̶a̶s̶


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

wasps

you?


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 29, 2018)

Krickatot 

Do you like hot sauce on your burgers &#55356;&#57172; ?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

No, never.

Burgers or sandwiches?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

Technically burgers are a form of sandwich, but I get the question so I'll have to go with burgers. 

What would you consider your greatest skill?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Gaming

You?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2018)

Hmm...procrastinating, spending way too much time on the Internet, obsessing over virtual items...the list goes on.

How are you doing?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2018)

alright, a bit tired since it was hectic at work. :3

do u like the kirby games?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 29, 2018)

Never tried any of them. I was hoping to get Kirby Star Allies but looking at the reviews, it made me change my mind.

What are you cooking?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

No.

Do you like Pokemon games?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 29, 2018)

Never played the series. I know, get mad at me now.

What is your favourite junk food?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Pizza! &#55356;&#57173;

You?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2018)

Chips.

Do you like Jpop?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2018)

Some 60s/70s can be good but if you mean modern times nope..

you?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 29, 2018)

Not really, no.. 

Do you prefer water with bubbles or without?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2018)

both, depends on occasion :3

you?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 29, 2018)

i like it without, but my dad prefers sparkling

what are you currently watching?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2018)

as in series? nothing really i prefer movies if anything.

fave shiny pokeymanz?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2018)

I love shiny Absol and Espeon, and Zoroark!! ♡__♡












How about you?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 29, 2018)

Don't kill me but I don't play pokemon 

Rock, paper, or scissors?


----------



## nanpan (Nov 29, 2018)

Rock!

Last movie you watched?​​


----------



## rianne (Nov 29, 2018)

_Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them: The Crimes of Grindelwald_.

Are you an early riser or night owl?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 30, 2018)

Neither. I devour sleeping when I can, like a cat.

What's your answer to this question?
"*What's the difference between love of life and soulmate?*"


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

Soulmates are often platonic, most of us just never realize it. 

Is you does a gay?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

You what? If your asking if I'm gay, the answer is no.

Do you like TheBellTree Staff? (Hopefully)


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah!



toastybreads said:


> Is you does a gay?



I is does a best gay

Favorite subject? (like school-wise)


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Computing/ICT whatever you called it.

You?


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

Psychology
What are you doing right now (aside from the forum)


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 30, 2018)

being bored 


you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2018)

eating breakfast before work ig lol.

time where u live?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

9:00am

You?


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

Almost 3am

How many pets do you own?


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2018)

One. 

Do you like watching true crime shows?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 30, 2018)

Not my first choice but I don't mind them!!

Do you like a lot of cream cheese on your bagel? or do you even like bagels?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm actually I'm not a fan of cream cheese but I think it's ok with bagels 

Most hilarious game you ever played?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hmm... I remember playing Xbox Kinect with my relatives and we laughed so hard at trying to do certain poses. XD

Ever tried to eat something that isn't meant to be edible?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Does myself count?

You?


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2018)

A dried n seasoned cricket.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nope and I'm glad that I don't have any.

Longest time you sat in front of a computer?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2018)

I have NO idea! Pretty darn long!!

Are you tired?


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2018)

Nah it's midnight but I still have some energy left because I took a nap before I made dinner.

Do you have any special/unusual talents?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Nah, I'm ordinary. Maybe that's may special talent?

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

I can do that roll the tongue thingy if that counts lmao

Do you workout?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

No I'm the laziest person I know and it's quite pathetic really

Do you get Christmas break?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 30, 2018)

nope, i'm even working on christmas day

what's number 1 on ur christmas list?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2018)

Can't really say as I'm not concerned w/ getting anything. Maybe some music CDs? I'm curious to know how well my family knows my music taste, lol, would be quite a surprise!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2018)

i'll probably sound like a certain rich annoying duck, but.. yeah money. i don't like getting surprises bc my family and relatives dont know me so yeah if they wanna stuff i basically have to go point it out for them lol.

do u like dyeing your hair


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2018)

I gots ~*~ViRGiN~*~ hair bc I keep changing my mind about dyeing it. I hate sitting in a salon, even just to get my hair trimmed, since it takes long enough as it is. #thicchairprobz

How's life treating you?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm trying my best to be positive. Life is a test, and I'm not failing per se, but like, the last in the class to finish because I didn't understand half of wtf is going on LOL.

Any pets?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, a kitten named Doodle.  She's four months old and my furry baby <3

You?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2018)

We got 2 cats(technically 3, but the 3rd likes to hang around our neighbor as she doesn't get along w/ one of our other cats), Martha and Olivia(Boots would be our 3rd). Also, my sister has a ferret named Oatmeal.

Same question?


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

I have a dog and a turtle named Squirtle


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2018)

Lol I'll answer the same question. I just got a kitten last week, the nicest stray you'll ever meet. She's healthy and glad we found her before it got cold. Her name is Luka!

What was/is for dinner today?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

Rice

Favourite dessert?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 1, 2018)

Tiramisuuuu <3 

What kind of advent calendar do you have (if you have one)?


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

Simpsons.

You?


----------



## rianne (Dec 1, 2018)

Don't have one this year. ),: The one and only Advent calendar I had was a traditional Christmas one with different shaped milk chocolate behind each door though.

Have you ever been told that you look like someone else (non-family)?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't think so?

What cartoon would you recommend someone check out?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 1, 2018)

Clarence

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 1, 2018)

Oh man I have a list lol, really depends on the person. They range from Avatar to Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid.

Any projects you're working on? Whether it's school, hobby, work, etc lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2018)

Oof where do I start?  I've got two projects going on for one class and one project for just about every class besides English.

Got the Christmas spirit yet?


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

Just finished decorating... my sims house.

You?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2018)

I made a thread about holiday food, so I'm basically possessed at this point.

What do you think is the most interesting animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2018)

manatees. <3

fave Christmas food?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't think I have any. Not that I can think of, anyways..

Any New Year's resolutions planned?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2018)

no i don't believe in those.

least fave pokemon?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't play lol

Do you like hockey?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2018)

not really.

you like apples?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah, especially Apple pie!

Least favourite fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2018)

pineapple..also some more i'm pretty sensitive...

you?


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2018)

Papaya 

Favorite villager?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm going for pears. Never tried them before but not interested biting into one.

Something that you like that others aren't interested in this forum?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 1, 2018)

it would probably be this game called Animal Jam (with the exception of a few members) 

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 1, 2018)

Being into F1 and loving onions. Dunno why people think that loving onions is a weird thing.

Ever done a DIY project?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 1, 2018)

yes! i love them

favorite rabbit breed?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 1, 2018)

Holland lop

What did you do today?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2018)

Flemish Giant Rabbit




Favorite parrot breed?


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2018)

Budgerigar and Sulphur Crested Cockatoo.

Scariest thing you've experienced?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 1, 2018)

Slicing my foot open on an elliptical (me being stupid, I ran on one without shoes or socks when I was 9) 

Do you have a Switch?


----------



## rianne (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes!

How's your day/night going?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 1, 2018)

good, trying to finish mass click weekend on pokefarmQ and wondering what mega stone they cooked up for us this time, but otherwise today is great!

you?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2018)

Decent, I have gotten a fair amount of things done.

Favorite Pikmin color?


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2018)

Yellowwww <3

Something good that happened to u recently ?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 1, 2018)

Got a kitten (after 9 years) and a Switch in November, both blessed to me. Was just thinking of this, and I'm very grateful. Also glad my mum is okay after another seizure.

If you could have one flying Pokemon fly alongside you irl, who would it be?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2018)

Skiploom because it seems like it could be a nice companion.

You?


----------



## rianne (Dec 1, 2018)

Latias! x3 (yes I know shh Latias can fly though in-game and all)

Any projects you're working on currently?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Always lol. I'm currently waiting on a reply from a customer to see if she needs any changes to her two logo illustrations, but other than that-- I have several more requests before I'm all caught up.

Favorite tea if any?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't drink tea

Favourite Starbucks drink?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Hmm, it's been a while, but either the eggnog or mocha frappucino. Or white chocolate mocha?

Any salads you like?


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2018)

I like most salads as long as there aren't things I dislike in it like red chard, iceberg lettuce (not much nutritional value lol), bell peppers,. . .others. :3 My favorites usually contain butter lettuce, watercress, shredded cabbage, radicchio. Veggies <3

What was the last show you binge watched?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

Escape the night season 3

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

idk i don't really binge watch stuff lol

least fav music?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2018)

I really can?t stand country at all.

Fave type of music?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

late 60s folk protest music

you?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 2, 2018)

the upbeat pop music or classical instrumental music (cant pick just one!)

favorite Eeveelution?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2018)

I like them all, but Flareon is my favorite. 

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

UMBREON IS LIFE AND LOVE.

ahem.

fave kind of chocolate?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Hmm, not usually picky with chocolate, but I love dark and milk chocolate with nuts. Particularly Ferrero Rocher!

Tea, hot cocoa, or coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

coffeeeee!

do you like sour cream & onion popcorn?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2018)

that sounds absolutely vile! : )

have u read the harry potter books?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

yep i did, just the main series though.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Wasn't allowed to growing up, unfortunately. But maybe one day!

Favorite comedy sitcom?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm not sure. I don't really watch TV so can't say!

Read any fantasy and/or sci-fi books? If so, which ones?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 2, 2018)

Nope, none of them.

When was the last time you were feeling under the weather?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 2, 2018)

Last week :/

Do you shower in the morning or at night?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 2, 2018)

either! just depends on my plans for the day, i usually shower at night though because i start work at 6am

what's the colour scheme of ur room?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Hmm I'd say I'm going for a turquoise, white, black, and sand color room. With brown here and there.


Favorite hot sauce if any?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2018)

Frank's Red Hot! Always does the trick.

Are you tired?


----------



## fwn (Dec 2, 2018)

--


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2018)

There's a blueberry cobbler-flavored one that usually comes out in spring. I also really like Hazelnut! It's hard to decide between those two.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Anything with a nutt-y or chocolate flavor? I love trying new flavors though!

Favorite cake/cupcake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2018)

Chocolate!

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

ALL

Last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

pokemon ultra sun ig, doing some wt right now.

do u like gingerbread cookies?


----------



## fwn (Dec 3, 2018)

--


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

Roses

You?


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2018)

Sunflower.

What's one of your long-term goals?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

get my hair red

get a work and save enough money to get tf outta here.

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 3, 2018)

Being a chef/cook and possibly do some animation (not like garbage flash animation but there are a few good ones out there).

What food are you craving right now?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

Pizzzza 

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

none :3

worst kind of music?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

Imo, 80s. *Sips tea*

Favourite kind of music?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

(agree 80s were meh)

late 60s folk protest stuff and psychedelic things.

most annoying pokemon?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

Miltank, because of that battle w/ Whitney. God dang.

Favorite Nintendo franchise(that ISN'T POKEMON)?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

Other than AC, I really like Pikmin. 

You?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Animal Crossing all the way

Favorite site collectible you own?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

probs my final boss feather and moon ball. still wish i could get the og ball and love ball now though damnit lol

yo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

I really like my Frost Easter Egg.

You?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Oof that's a hard one...I wanna say my Aurora Easter Egg though because it's just so pretty and I really wanted one after the actual egg designs were revealed.  

Favorite Christmas song?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

There might be 1 or 2, though I can't remember their name.

Do you have a hard time relating to people? Lord knows I do.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

yeah unless they share my interests somewhat or are just cool beans which there are too few of here..

you?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes.

What is something you hope to accomplish this week?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes, get all my damn work done without collapsing from exhaustion.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

surviving xmas rush at work lol

game(s) you want?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night, Resident Evil 2 remake(don't have a PS4 but my sister does), a new Metroid would be nice and that's all I can think of atm.

Have you ever had a mental breakdown?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

yeah lol :i

do you like coca-cola or pepsi better?


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't drink either of those. . .or soda much at all. . .

What's your vice?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

Soooo I just looked up the definition of vice and I don't really know how to answer that question XD

Oh boy same question I guess


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

I necro Basement threads on a regular basis. Not sure what else really counts.

What is your favorite obscure website (please not anything inappropriate)?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 3, 2018)

Hmm, not sure if I can think of any...

Favorite meat to eat?
Or are you vegetarian, etc?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

I love cheeseburgers lol.  I like most kinds of meat though.

Do you enjoy salad?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah definitely! Particularly w/ ranch dressing.

If you could only receive one gift for Christmas, what would it be?


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2018)

I'd give up all my presents if my grandpa could get adequate healthcare so he's set for life. It's ridiculous how many bumps in the road he's endured over the years and I worry about him.

What's your favorite homecooked meal?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 3, 2018)

Easily my gramma's curry chicken (and rice & plantains). It's so good, our neighbors would buy whole pots from us for $40 every week LOL.

Favorite soup?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Chicken corn maybe

What type of music you're listening lately?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 4, 2018)

Silence.

Who's your celebrity crush, if you have any?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

Hmm, well if Youtubers count, among them are: Dan (Game Grumps), Dashiegames, Chuggaa, etc. As far as other celebs (not much into mainstream stuff) I guess Jonah Hill, Matthew Perry, etc.

Any favorite scary movies?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2018)

like the scary movie series or horror in general.. idk i don't watch much of those but any good ol' Hitchcock does it! 
(as for horror loll)

fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## rianne (Dec 4, 2018)

Vaporeon. c:

What's your go-to snack at the movie theatre?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Just the casual caramel popcorn and a giant drink. 

How often do you watch youtube?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

All the time, it's literally my TV and music LOL.

What's the name of your town(s), and why?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 4, 2018)

Lorule because so many people named their town Hyrule and thought I would name the opposite for more uniqueness.

Smash Bros. Ultimate is releasing this Friday! Are you being tortured by the wait? And how well are you avoiding spoilers?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't own a switch so I'm not really hyped or waiting that much for the release. 

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm very excited! I sadly don't have Switch online yet, so I'll have to do just story for a while.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

Get the work done that’s due for my 5 p.m. class as well as prepare for a presentation for that same class.  Of course I’m just sitting here on my phone though. 

You?


----------



## Marte (Dec 4, 2018)

Studies, studies, more studies.. some botw.. then go out to see a couple friends.

Do you like scented candles?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

Same on botw lol, and I love them! Nothing too strong, just light smells usually. Unfortunately, I can't light them often if at all ever since moving in with my grandparents. :c

Favorite stew?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not sure if it would count but my mother's 'cowboy beans'..she in fact made some last night! So delish(esp. w/ hot sauce)!

Favorite appetizer?


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

potato skins!

you?


----------



## rianne (Dec 4, 2018)

I also love potato skins but aaaah I'll go with fried lumpia. :3

Do you like planning surprises (gifts, parties, etc.) for others?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

Eh. I never really bothered before. Doubt I'll start.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

Hmm, depends on the dish, but I like broccoli, onions, garlic, long green beans, etc.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## rianne (Dec 4, 2018)

Mango. c:

Do you celebrate any cultural holidays?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 4, 2018)

Nope.

How many accents can you do?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

None. I'm terrible! xD

How open are you to trying out different forms of music?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

Very! I love discovering music, and honestly - if it doesn't sound cheesy - I don't think music genres should be so divided. It's all one big language!

Are you this adventurous with food?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2018)

Nope lol
I have a very limited "safe zone" when it comes to food, because I tend to be a very picky eater. Although if I'm given the opportunity to try new food and it sounds good then I'll try it. 

In speaking of food, I'm thinking about making a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Does that sound like a good idea? :3


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't see why not! Go for it!

Hottest/spiciest food you ever tried?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes

Fav song

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sniped 

I actually dont know, probably something ive thrown together myself randomly

Fav song?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Right now it's probably thank you, next. THANK YOU NEXT NEXT I'M SO ******* GRATEFUL FOR MY EX THANK U NEXT. Sry

Same question?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 4, 2018)

Ya know its probably the same for me too lmao

Fav meal?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

Probably mashed potatoes w/ steak!

Favorite cocktail?


----------



## rianne (Dec 5, 2018)

White sangria.  

Do you have any plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2018)

Not this year, sadly. Not sure?

How much longer til you go to sleep?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2018)

Quite awhile, I just woke up about an hour or so ago.

Are there any games you're addicted to lately(other than AC and Pokemon)?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Tekken 7. Ughh I love that game

Favorite type of music?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2018)

Anything and everything metal(particularly heavy, power, doom, thrash, death and black).

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2018)

Definitely rock.

Do you enjoy playing Uno?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Omg yes! It's so fun playing with friends and family

Favorite board game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2018)

I like Life a lot, despite it being about all the responsibilities I dread having one day. 

Got finals?


----------



## rianne (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm a uni graduate; surviving life = "finals" everyday lol. 

Any video games or movies you're looking forward to in 2019?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm looking forward to Animal Crossing, and Civilization 6: Gathering Storm. 

You?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2018)

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night

CAN. NOT. WAIT!!!

How's your sleep been lately?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2018)

Surprisingly decent, although I'm always waking up with kitty playing with my legs lol.

What's your typical breakfast?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 6, 2018)

Toast, Nutella, milk, cereal.

What is your favorite social media platform?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

Facebook I suppose. Don't really use anything else.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't really use them.. lol. I got discord but it's not really that kind of media lol.

fave 3ds theme?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

I only have a few themes but I love the Animal Crossing spring theme.

What did you like doing as a kid?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

Building Legos!! That was my ****.

What about you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

I already like playing video games when I was young. I vividly remember playing on my Gameboy every day after I came home from elementary school until my parents said that I can only play on Fridays and weekends.

What is the story behind your username?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

It's just a portmanteau of *psy*chedelic and tie-*dye*. I just thought it was clever!

What about you?


----------



## rianne (Dec 6, 2018)

It's my first name.  Very original I know.

What's one song you can listen to repeatedly?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 6, 2018)

Ah this is so hard! I listen to so many songs but "bohemian rhapsody by queen" I'm listening a lot. I love to listen some covers of my favourite songs on YouTube when I'm bored especially bohemian rhapsody 

Favourite music artist/singer and their favourite song?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

Death, favorite song possibly being 'Spirit Crusher'.

Your comfort food?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 6, 2018)

Mac n cheese is sooooo good

What are you doing today?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

Calling a customer, cleaning, then going to the hospital.

What's for lunch?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2018)

I actually, don't know yet, haha. Depends on what they're offering in my school's cafeteria. 

Do you drink coffee?


----------



## princepoke (Dec 6, 2018)

i mean, its 1:37am, but i had terriyaki stir fry beef on top of shrimp fried rice
edit: got ninja'd!
im not much of a coffee drinker, no - not too fond of the smell. i am a tea drinker tho! (fav is earl gray, and earl gray milk teas mmmm)

whats that One Responsibility u cant avoid doin but u /gotta/ do it smtime or another


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

Dishes.

Last game you beat?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 6, 2018)

Last game I beat was _Soma._ Awesome, awesome horror game.

Last book that you read?


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2018)

Pet Sematary. A rare case where I think I might like the movie better 

Last thing you bought for yourself ? : D


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2018)

a dress  it's real nice. also some sushi for dinner.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

A Jamaican beef patty.

Any task you're putting off right now?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

Finishing my drawing of a squirrel. Argh, stop with the procrastinating, me!

Ever tried to mimic a sound?


----------



## rianne (Dec 6, 2018)

My partner's cats' meows. All the time lol.

What's your timezone?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

Eastern Time.

How would you rate snow from 1 to 10?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

7.5/10 It's not fun to walk through if you're trying to get somewhere or even exercise though it does provide some nice scenery as well as being able to build igloos and have snowball fights, which ARE fun!

What's your time zone?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

Eastern~

Ever tried pet food?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

I may have many moons ago? I'm not sure.

Is cannabis legal where you are yet? It is for me!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't believe it is.

Have you ever had to deal with a corrupted town in any Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't think so.

Are you single(like me) or are you w/ someone?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2018)

Single.

You?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 7, 2018)

Single, for the first time in my life.

What do you think is the social disease of America?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

I have no idea.

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

10-11 pm I guess?

when do you get up?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Lately, around 7-9am. Which can be good or bad.

What helps you fall asleep?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Work

Same question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 7, 2018)

Sleeping meds.

Any big plans for today?


----------



## Marte (Dec 7, 2018)

Going to make and decorate gingerbread cookies with my friends. This will be our last time together before we all go back to our hometowns for christmas, so I'm excited ♥

Do you like eggnog? Or ahve you tried it before? I haven't, so I'm curious.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

Never tried it before.

Favourite holiday sweets?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

^You guys are missing out...eggnog is AWESOME!

*ahem* I suppose snicker doodles?

Favorite candy bar(if any)?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Twix or snickers

What new fighter are you expecting as a dlc in ssbu?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

Crash Bandicoot! One of my favourite game characters in my childhood. It would be a blessing if he ever came in!

Do you like clear skies during the day, during sunrise, or during sunset?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 7, 2018)

During the evening. Perfect to look at the stars and meteor showers.

Favorite weather?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Rainy

Favourite youtubers?


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

Nobody in general really.

Favorite animal?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Felines, but not picky <3

Yogurt or pudding?


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

Yogurt.

Hot coffee or Iced coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

yogurt :3

fave kind of french fries?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Hmm, seems someone's been ninja'd so I'll answer both!

Iced coffee (but could drink either), and steak fries with honey mustard!


Apples or oranges?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

both i guess, depends on how they are served.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Same! Hard to pick now that I think about it LOL.

Least favorite salad dressing?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

like.. most ones i guess.. i never use them if you mean those thin sauces they always have to include.. ew

.you like cheetos or whatever equivalent?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

Eww, I don't like cheetos for some reason.

What do you think of public transportation?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2018)

expensive as hell and bad drivers.. nty.

you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 7, 2018)

Useful in crowded areas like cities. 

Favorite snack?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

A candy bar of some sort, I guess?

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

Hmmm probably cheese and cracker sandwhich + sausage and pepperoni

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes.

How goes your day?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 7, 2018)

pretty decent! had a physics quiz and a precalc test tho ://

what do you put on ur christmas tree??


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2018)

baubles, tinsel, multi coloured lights!! we def don't have a theme, just a random collection of ones we've picked up over the years, looks pretty hectic but i like it

what's ur fave disney film


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 7, 2018)

Toy Story is my jam.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2018)

Definitely _Up_.

What did you eat for dinner?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

Pork fried rice, a beef stick, and General Tso's chicken! So good.

Same q?


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

Pizza

Are you ready?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 7, 2018)

No I'm not.

You?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2018)

Definitely not.

Are you in school?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Nope!

DO you own a car? If so, what is it?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

nope and nope.

do you like collecting paintings?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Nope

Favourite character of ssbu?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

My favorite character to play so far is Link. My favorite character in general is Olimar.

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2018)

Haven't gotten too far yet, but in Melee it was Zelda and Ness. I'm sure it'll be the same way around this time as well, along with others.

Do you favor long- or short-distance fighting in games in general?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> No I'm not.



LMAO


----------



## Dim (Dec 8, 2018)

Uh... Short? Depends on the game I guess.

What did you eat for lunch today?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Leftover pork fried rice.

Same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2018)

I had spaghetti, mushrooms, and Texas toast.

Do you like to play mafia?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2018)

Hmm never played!

Favorite game here in the Basement?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

probably troll the person above lmfao got some good roasts.

u?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2018)

Lol either this or hot/thot, but not picky.

Favorite burger toppings?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Onions, lettuce, tomato and sriracha sauce

Favorite hotdog toppings?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2018)

Ketchup, mayonnaise, onions, chili, and cheese.

Are you hungry?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

A little bit, yeah. Not much to eat here unfortunately.

Favorite activity other than video games?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

other than lol i spend p little amount of time on those lol.. reading, listening to music ig.

fave kinda sushi?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 8, 2018)

ooo being a vegetarian i gotta go w boring avocado sushi lol, i also love tamago sushi tho (the sweet egg one idk if i said the right thing)

fave seafood?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

i love veg sushi it's da bomb.

hmm probably crayfish. or anything besides shrimps ig yuck

u?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

Either shrimp or squid, calamari is surprisingly good. 

Is there a food you like that you first expected to taste terrible?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 8, 2018)

mm maybe kimchi?? fermented cabbage sounds bad but now i'm obsessed

good question so same to u??


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2018)

hmm tough one. maybe egg sushi then, cause i normally hate the consistence of any egg but those are good!

fave 3ds theme uown?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

I really like Hanafuda. It's a really nice aesthetic and reference to Nintendo's history. 

Favorite art style? (could be from a certain person, area or time period)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

It's hard to say but I really dig the art style of the Castlevania games, save for the generic anime ones on Dawn of Sorrow and Portrait of Ruin.

Reggae or hip hop?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

I CANNOT DECIDE WHICH ONE IS REGGAI OR HIT HOP!

what is your favorite animal crossing special character? or what do you do for a living?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 8, 2018)

Isabelle because she is so cute. Don't have a job yet but I'm going to college next month!

Favourite fish to eat?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Probably cod! Preferably w/ pepper and lemon juice!

Ever have squid or octopus?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 8, 2018)

No, but does squid sauce count?

Do you think your typing has improved since joining the forums?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

NOPE! Not. One. Bit!! I'm just terrible at typing, PERIOD! xD

Same q?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

I think it has improved a bit. I have always been decent at typing, but I notice I have been making fewer mistakes lately.

If you could accomplish one thing in your life, what would you want it to be?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

To end the "War on Drugs". I believe in personal choice, damn it!!

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

Hmm hard to pick just one. But it would be financial* success without the sacrifice of my dearest relationships. Our family has had too long a history of money problems. I want to give back to them, and set my family for life.

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

I suppose Applebee's. Good stuff!

Favorite healthy food?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2018)

uhh idk really .. chicken salad maybe? :i

fave junk food?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

Pizza, burgers, fried chicken, doughnuts, ice-cream.. stuff like that.

Favourite youtubers?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

RoahmMythril, Somecallmejohnnie, Helloween4545, DeceasedCrab and that's all I can think of for now.

Silent Hill or Resident Evil?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

Resident evil. I love all games and movies of re

What song(s) are you listening?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 9, 2018)

"*You know I want you, it's not a secret I try to hide*"
Sorry, I don't know the name of this song. But yes, the one from that movie, Greatest Showman.

How do you think of Zac Efron?


----------



## Marte (Dec 9, 2018)

He needs to get his head in the game. Idk, I like him, but I'm hot a huuuuuuge fan or anything. But he is a really good actor.

Do you keep up with the Kardashians?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

Nope

Last game you played?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf

favorite realistic fiction book?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

I'd say diary of the wimpy kid books or fault in our stars. I don't read many books ^^"

Same question.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2018)

i mostly read non fiction but almost transparent blue and on the road maybe.

fave kind of cookie?


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

Chocolate chip!

Favorite chips?


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

Chocolate chip!

Favorite chips?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2018)

Barbecue Lay's.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2018)

salt & vinegar (as in crisps lol)

do you like to eat crab?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 9, 2018)

Nacho cheese doritos!

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

BBQ anything, really!

Favorite cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2018)

American.

What's your favorite music genre?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 9, 2018)

Haven't really thought about it.

Take a good look at Isabelle's face. Does it make you think that she has shaving cream on her face?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

No, it is really her white muzzle. Or maybe someone splashed milk on her face?

what is your favorite cartoon


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 9, 2018)

『月の子』







What's yous?​


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

I don't watch cartoons anymore.. I'll say Clarence maybe

Coffee or tea?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

Definitely tea. In fact I'm drinking some right now.

Favorite biome?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

Taiga

your favorite poke mon?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2018)

Eevee

Have you visited Texas before?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

Yeah... for the wrong reasons though.

How about Cali?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nope. I really want to, though.

Do you like Twix?


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes. I prefer PB though.

You do you hate to lose or do you have fun even when you are losing?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

Depends on the game. If I know I suck I have fun but if I know I'm good I hate losing lol .. i guess if it makes sense.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 10, 2018)

I hate losing

Do you like asmr?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

you mean Autonomous sensory meridian response? ... idk lol

fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 10, 2018)

Hm guardevoir or gallade

Are you subscribed to pewdiepie?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

I was, don't think I am anymore?

Favorite YouTube channel?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

callmekevin. i just think he's hilarious

favourite horror game?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

eternal darkness!

fave horror film?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

Eh I'm not really into horror but I do like the film adaptions of some Stephen King novels like The Green Mile.

Favorite Pokemon team? (Rocket, Galactic, Skull, etc.)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

Definitely Skull.  Guzma is my spirit animal and I love him.







You?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 10, 2018)

Team rocket of course

What was your first 3ds game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

It was actually Scribblenauts Unlimited.  I didn't open AC:NL until I finished that game which was about three days after Christmas.

Favorite song?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Geez, that's really hard! There are so many! Maybe 'Spirit Crusher' or 'Crystal Mountain' by Death? I have no freaking clue!

Favorite genre of music?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

dubstep or chillstep

weirdest dream you've had?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh Lord, too many to count...

What did you eat for lunch?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

I had chicken and dumplings, potatoes, and a bit of pasta with meatballs. Also goldfish crackers and applesauce 

Do you make haste when tryin to get yourself to take a shower?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

make haste what? uhh generally i take my time in the shower lol.

fave kind of candy?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Probably candy bars...Snickers, Milky Way, Three Musketeers, Butterfinger, Hershey's, PayDay, Baby Ruth, Heath bar, etc. ALL so good!

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

^ Same! Also, my number one favorite: Ferrero Rocher chocolates.

Favorite type of dumpling?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

chicken dumpling soup <3

will you add me on acnl?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

Sure! Just can't play much til my new 3DS comes in </3

How did you find out about TBT?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

I was actually curious about how popular my AC:NL villagers were so I Googled a popularity guide and I got the one by Hound00m.  From there I browsed around a bit and decided I'd like to join. 

You?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

pretty much the same. i was researching villagers and then i found this forum.

do you find it easy to make friends?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

edit: Woops! Somewhat, depends on how that person comes off irl? Of course, 10x easier online <3

The story behind your signature if any?


----------



## mellachime (Dec 10, 2018)

My signature is just a pixel made from someone here (I STILL LOVE IT VERY MUCH) and my fc to my other 3ds and town!

question: have you eaten today?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

i had pizza and fries earlier <3

favourite lets plays on youtube?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

Ah so many, as Youtube is my TV, and watch mostly gaming stuff. But Dashiegames is where is all began for me. Chuggaaconroy is awesome too.

First ever Nintendo console?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

The SNES.

Same q? Yeah, I'm lazy.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

i love simplypressstart's lets play of acnl.

favourite film series?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

Psydye: Gameboy Color and GCN lol
Primeval: Hmm, haven't been a film nut for what feels like ages. But I always have a soft spot for series such as Rush Hour, Shrek (first 2-3), etc lol.

What device do you usually use for the forums?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

My laptop.

Do you listen to any 60's and/or 70's music?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

Well heck yeah 

What's your stance on math?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hurts my brain... And my money.

Ever used Grammarly here on this forum?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

i used to use it but then it got worse than me at spelling. 

favourite sims expansion pack?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

Never played Sims but I bet someone else can answer this.

Same question?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

Uhhh I don't know either xD

Do you enjoy snow?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

i LOVE snow, we haven't got any yet but i'm hoping soon!

do u get snow where u live?


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes.

Did you ever get the flu?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

I've had it at least 2-3 times, but I have a great immune system so I rarely get sick anyways.

Ever want to get married?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes.

How tired are you right noe?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

A little bit but not too much.

Do you listen to any metal bands? If so, what?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't like metal in the least :/

What's the weather like where you live?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

right now it's wet! well generally all the time it's kind of wet lol

what's ur fave flower?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Maybe sunflowers? Not sure..

Favorite plant in general?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 10, 2018)

Rainbow Eucalyptus. Its trunk is absolutely stunning. I would really like to grow some once I have the means to do so. 







You?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

^ Whoa pretty! I have many many favorites, sunflowers and lilies being some examples.

If you could be any animal, what would it be?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 10, 2018)

If any super intelligent aliens exist, then goodbye Earth. If that's not an option, I don't want to sacrifice my human intellect by becoming another Earth animal. If it's more of a form I can switch back from, then I guess an eagle or some other flying avian would be interesting.

Favorite natural wonder on Earth?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

Not sure what they're called, but these glowing crystal caves I've seen in pics <3

Favorite dip for chips/crisps?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

The northern lights.

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh never heard of that dip! I'm jk sorry lol. I love salsa or chili for dip.

Apple or orange juice?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Tough choice, but orange juice.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

Grapes!

Your milk of choice?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't know, 2%?

You?


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2018)

Same!

How was your day today?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice and relaxing! Admittedly I did some Netflix binge watching instead of being productive, but I needed it haha.

You?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 11, 2018)

It made me feel easy hearing from someone who I had been caring about. Yes nice day with his "Hey Red".

Does it snow where you live?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

No :c

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh YEAH! It is New England, after all!

Are you forgetful?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2018)

Lollll yes. More like selective memory than actually wanting to I guess though.. damn Asperger.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Kinda lol

What music artist/singer are you listening to lately?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 11, 2018)

ik they're a group but i've been listening to alot of little mix lately.

most used app on your phone?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Youtube of course lol

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2018)

Idk either Pokemon GO or my phone app.

Have any exams?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Lollll yes. More like selective memory than actually wanting to I guess though.. damn Asperger.


I can relate ;-;


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Yep ;-;

Last game you played?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 11, 2018)

heroes of the storm

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

Breath of the Wild or SSBU c:

What color is your 2/3DS?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 11, 2018)

black

most ridiculous advice you've been given?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

My grandmother discouraging me from pursuing my dream and instead, to go for being a lawyer, doctor, etc. I get where she's coming from, but I believe in someone having the right to go after what they're passionate about.

Bottled or tap/filtered water?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Bottled. I hate tap water tbh

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2018)

tap. bottled is bad for the environment unless you live where u have to.

i mean i buy one once in a while to have a water bottle at work or if i need carbonated but i'd never buy like just plain water in a bottle.

anyway, least fave pokemon game?


----------



## neoratz (Dec 11, 2018)

out of the ones i've played probably x/y. it was pretty and enjoyable don't get me wrong but the story kinda sucked and it felt way too easy!

favorite 3ds color? (special editions like the fire emblem one and the animal crossing one count)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

I like the galaxy one the best tbh (don't have it though sadly)

How's the Christmas present wrapping going?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2018)

Boy a lot of people seem to like the galaxy-themed 3DS XL. I feel so fortunate to have one!

Anyways..not doing any wrapping atm! Most people in my family I'll be giving either money or scratch tickets. Kinda low on cash this year so can't spoil them that much, unfortunately..

Same q?


----------



## Dim (Dec 12, 2018)

It’s a family present. All I’m doing is help pay.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 12, 2018)

Yea I have two kitties

Last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2018)

ac pc i guess :]]

u?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

SSB Ultimate

Last time you had Chinese food?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2018)

no idea, don't like it much

fave kind of chocolate if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Ferrero Rocher chocolates (I kid you not, my wedding cake will be a Ferrero Rocher cake lol)

Favorite tea?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

Probably Chai or Bubble.

Do you have a favorite horror game?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah, Outlast _(the first one)_. I am a huge Horrorgame fan :b

Are you usually buying cheap glue sticks or more expensive, but more quality ones?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

None, actually. I never use them for anything!

Do you like any form of electronic music?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2018)

Yes!

Do you like Japanese music?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

Well there are metal bands from Japan I enjoy, such as Galneryus and Sigh, so I suppose so!

How about you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm kinda picky but sure! My mum is more obsessed than I am though.

Favorite documentary?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

The Scole Experiments. It's about spirituality and the afterlife and whatnot. Recommended!

Favorite gelatin-like candies, if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Hmm, it's rare but out of all that I've tried, I like gummies and Jello!

How about favorite nougat candy?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

Only one I'm aware of is the Three Musketeers candy bars so probably that!

Are you looking forward to Christmas as much as I am?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm definitely trying for sure. This one may be bittersweet, but will always give it my all to keep myself positive <3

Any Christmas traditions?


----------



## Dim (Dec 12, 2018)

You should see the my freaking home. My Dad went overboard with the decorations. Mostly with Charlie Brown and Minions and Grinch and whatnot.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Hmm well, every Christmas morning we say a prayer, then what we're thankful for and our goals for the new year. Then, presents one-by-one! As far as decorations, they're usually kinda limited. But I hope to turn that around this year.

Ever hurt yourself eating something?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah sometimes I bite my tongue while eating. ouch

You?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

Sometimes, yeah. Same thing too.

Are you adventurous when it comes to music, checking out new artists/bands and whatnot or are you generally "safe" sticking to what's known?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

It depends. Like if people are gonna recommend me 90s indie then I'm like no thanks but if they want to give me some old world music stuff then I might be interested. So yeah... people tend to get very disappointed sometimes when I dislike but what do you except if I told you what I like lol.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

It also depends for me. For the most part I stick to what I know. Though, if I get bored enough I will check out a new artist or two and I've certainly discovered great bands that way!

How are ya doing?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

Idk. Kinda ****** off.

What game(s) are you playing lately?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 13, 2018)

Just ACNL 

What grade are you in? (if you go to school)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2018)

No grade, graduated high school in 2012 lol

Have you ever broken something? (Arm, finger, etc)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes. When I was young, I remember walking in this subway station with my parents with so many people waiting for the train. According to my parents, some guy stepped onto my foot which made me fall over while walking and had so much pain afterward. I even fell down face first but luckily I didn't break anything there.

Which country flags do you get confused with?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2018)

All those flags in Europe that are a solid color with a cross on it.



Favorite Eevee evolution?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 13, 2018)

Leafeon <3

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2018)

My all-time favorite is Jolteon ^o^

Favorite Chinese food?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 13, 2018)

Kua Pao, if Taiwan cuisine count as Chinese food.




How are you doing?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

pretty tired rn hectic at work.

(lmao kalmar union wasn't that in the middle ages)

fave shin pokemon?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 13, 2018)

I assume you meant shiny? As you can probably tell, Chandelure is my favorite. As for shinies that aren't constantly in my signature, Seviper and Sandslash are 2 personal favorites.

Your favorite shiny Pok?mon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2018)

These beauties <3













I have too many lmao

Are you on break from school yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2018)

yeah shiny lol -.-

nope i dont even go to school.

least fave shinies?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

Dragonite, krookodile and togepi

Favourite tbt collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2018)

i have to say the newest pokeballs now aha  also i like the pinwheels.

you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Probably the glow wands or the Toy Hammer lol 

Whatcha gonna buy with your tinsel?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

I REALLY want the frost egg collectible <3

Favourite tbt festivity?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm assuming you mean for this event so I'm gonna say the coloring page.  It has two of my favorite villagers on it and it's just so cute <3

Something you hope to get for Christmas?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 14, 2018)

Clothes! Mainly items to layer with each other because I think it adds more to an outfit n.n

Do you drive a car? If so what type??


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2018)

I do not. Truth be told I'm terrified of driving! I'm 30 and have never gotten my license. I usually just get rides from others.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

Nothing to feel bad about, having a driving phobia is very common!

I drive, but no car yet. My dad just recently came back into my life and has bought me a car, year 2000. But not in my hands just yet.

Have you decorated your home for Christmas yet?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Not yet. I've, admittedly, been a bit lazy in decorating.

What tv series have been watching lately?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

Rewatching Friends for the 10th time it cheers me up ok lol

How about you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Black Sails. I'm a sucker for pirates. I was watching Spartacus earlier, though.

Any plans for this evening?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

Lol cleaning for sure. 


How about dinner for tonight?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2018)

chicken and french fries already had mine :3

do u like tomatoes


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

Hmm, in small amounts and it has to be with a certain food lol. Like burgers, lasagna, tacos, etc!

Melon: yay or nay?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Melons are yummy, especially watermelon!

Do you like to make any food for the holidays?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

Yeah! I'm usually the one in charge of making the desserts, ie brownies and cake!

Hot or iced tea?*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

ice tea. i basically only drink regular tea when i'm freezing to death or if I'm sick etc. Also it makes you pee way too much 

is it snow where you live?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

Lol it takes miracles for it to snow in Florida, sadly.

Done with Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 15, 2018)

Yup!  I got it done last weekend.  I’m not nearly done wrapping though.

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

Lol same, I'm pretty much finished myself. I might trade in one thing, but otherwise time for wrapping!

What helps you wake up for the day?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

my phone alarm and coffee lol.

do you wear compression socks/stockings?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

Hmm I do not, but my mother definitely does.

Are you dressing up for Christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

yeah got some dresses from work that could fit so now to decide ahah

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

Not to my knowledge lol, but probably if we have guests this year 

Do you still play ACNL regularly?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

No, not at the moment. 

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 15, 2018)

Rarely. I do it to keep my villagers from moving.

Do you wear braces or at least you used to? If so, what's your most annoying experience with it?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 15, 2018)

I have never got those.

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

Never had them, almost did as a kid though.

Are you participating in the Christmas TBT event?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes, I plan on getting as much tinsel as I possibly can.

Are you participating in Toy Day in Animal Crossing?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

I hope so, I had to take a break from ACNL as my 3DS XL is hanging on a prayer. My bf is sending a new one soon, hopefully before Christmas!

How about you?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't play acnl anymore so no I guess

Favourite colour?


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

Red

Favorite villager?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2018)

Definitely Alfonso.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2018)

SHEPPPPPPPPP always my hippie dogoooo.

least fav villager?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 15, 2018)

Crud I've been ninja'd....

Canberra.

Okay guys, quiz time! Which one is the Monaco flag and which one is the Poland flag? No cheating! But how can I tell that you are....


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Crud I've been ninja'd....
> 
> Canberra.
> 
> ...



Top is Polish, bottom is Monaco.


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

I don’t see a question so I’ll just make one.

Any posters in your room?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2018)

I have a Pikmin poster and a map of the Hoenn Region. 

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh my god I have like 18 posters lmao 
If you really want to know each one I can tell you

Do you own any flags?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2018)

Sadly no, despite being a mild fan of vexillology.

Favorite flag?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2018)

Sadly no, despite being a mild fan of vexillology.

Favorite flag?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

In general? The Bahamian flag is very pretty. 

Chicken or beef?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2018)

Chicken

Do you have a favorite constellation?


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

Scorpio (mine)

Does it ever snow where you live?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes. Way too often I might add.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2018)

Yep! 'Jolly New England.

Favorite rock band(if any)?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 15, 2018)

I have many, especially thanks to an ex. Nowadays I listen to Jonathon Young & co's covers <3

Physical books or ebooks?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2018)

Physical, partly because I don't have an e-reader.

What game are you in the middle of right now?


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

Smash Ultimate (still have to beat Paper Mario TTYD and Let’s Go Eevee)

Are you funny?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2018)

Nope lmao

Favorite Hoenn starter?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

They are all my favourites lol. I'd say mudkip!

Favourite mega evolution of a Pok?mon?


----------



## rianne (Dec 16, 2018)

Ampharos lol. x3

Do you like DIY projects?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

Yesss! I love those but I end up creating disasters most of the times lol

Favourite youtubers?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

J.T. Sexkik if I had to say one (the dude behind the pregarnt video among others). I don't really use youtube for specific users to watch, I mostly use it for music and then I don't remember usernames that good lol.

you still play any gen 6 pokemon?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2018)

I don't really play Pokemon period.

Muffins or cupcakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

cupcakes. muffins are too big.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

Cupcakes!!!!

Favourite Oreo flavour?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2018)

I only like the regular flavour. Can't say much about the others 'cause I never tried them.

What is your preferred coffee blend?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm going to be honest, I have no idea. I'm usually only taking sips from my stepdad's or boyfriend's cup. I know very little about coffee blends, but maybe anything with mocha?

The new Pikachu movie: yay or nay?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 16, 2018)

i'm gonna go for yay lmao, it has me kind of curious

what's ur fave xmas film?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

gremlins i guess, i don't really watch season specific movies when it's actually said season or holiday lol.

do u actually keep a xmas tree/menorah?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 16, 2018)

Tree, yeah. It's not a lot now, we haven't had a tall tree for a very long time for some reason, but definitely a tree lol.

What do you hope to buy with your tinsel?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 16, 2018)

Probably the frozen egg or the Christmas candy


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

u forgot a Q so i'll answer it. i could guess a feather at this point but idk

fave christmas cookie/desserts?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 16, 2018)

Gingerbread men all the way! ^^ 


Favourite fictional character? (From any game, book, movie or vocaloid at all)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

lilly from almost transparent blue i guess.

 you?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 16, 2018)

Hatsune Mikuuuu

Favourite mega evolution of a Pok?mon?


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

Hm most of the designs are ugly or lazy IMO but I gotta go with Mega Charizard X/Gengar (Pinsir competitively)

Favorite Alola Pok?mon?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 16, 2018)

I like Oricorio, specifically its Baile form. Ribombee is a close second. 

Favorite Johto Pok?mon?


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

Umbreon! [:

Favorite Hoenn Pok?mon?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

rayquaza if it counts lmao

least fave hoenn pokemon?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

Wurmple

What games are you playing lately?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Breath of the Wild and SSBU. Had to take a break from ACNL because my 3DS is barely hanging in there.

Ever made a snowman before?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah, when i was younger. sadly we never got any snow that stayed last year so I couldn't do that event lol 

what kind of wallet do you have?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Not sure what to call it exactly lol, but this one: http://www.amazon.com/Zelda-Skyward-Sword-Quilted-Envelope/dp/B00XM1W9OE/ref=asc_df_B00XM1W9OE/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=313876002921&hvpos=1o12&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15964651167634049283&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9011791&hvtargid=pla-583413457671&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=63591072478&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=313876002921&hvpos=1o12&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15964651167634049283&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9011791&hvtargid=pla-583413457671

Plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2018)

oo cool.

work i guess, do tbt christmas stuff, trade pokemon i hope.. 

fave ultra beast?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

Kartana!

What gaming consoles/handhelds do you have?


----------



## rianne (Dec 17, 2018)

GameCube, original Nintendo DS, original Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo 2DSXL, Wii, Nintendo Switch. I used to have a PSP and more Nintendo handhelds but they were sold or traded in.

Are you photogenic?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

^ cool!

I don't think so lol. I don't like to be in photos idk.

What's for the dinner/lunch today?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2018)

Whatever I can find lol 
Prob a pizza 

What is on the top of your wish list this Christmas?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Is it corny to say for my bf to buy a plane ticket and come back? If so I'm sorry lol and then I'll say, money for bills.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

Nothing really. I'm more concerned w/ getting stuff for others. Well, ok, maybe some bands shirts(though I'm not sure my folks know me well enough to get me any, save for Judas Priest lol).

What was your first concert(if any)?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 17, 2018)

panic at the disco lol, it was bad even at the time

what's ur ideal job?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2018)

something i can do w/ nice co-workers :] i dont have too high hopes

u?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

Don't really have any.

How has your day been so far?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Pretty decent overall. Had a much-needed eye exam, and finally ordered new glasses after 3 years. Now, just waking up from a nap.

Is your home getting extremely cold thanks to cooler weather now? Or are you using heat?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 17, 2018)

It's getting cold out there and I'm a piggie queen stuck on the floor heating throughout the winter, despite knowing it'll get me into trouble with bills;

Are there any seasonal food for the winter aside from Christmas dinner thing, in your place?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

Nah, not really. Just the typical, everyday stuff!

Most overrated band/artist in your opinion?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Hmm dunno really. A lot of the mainstream artists may have at least one of some songs that are at least somewhat decent LOL. But I haven't listened to much of the radio these days, so hard to say!

How about you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes. Toronto is my home city and so is Drake's. Like, do I even care whatever he does?

Ever have a particular car that is your favourite?


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2018)

No not really.

Have any shows you cannot stand?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Hard to explain, drama/dating reality shows for example? I don't watch much TV anymore, so don't have much of a list lol.

First handheld system?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 17, 2018)

DS! 

favorite fruit?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Grapes and tangerines!

You?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 17, 2018)

I like pretty much all fruit, but watermelon is especially good.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## rianne (Dec 17, 2018)

Chinese broccoli.

What's one type of cuisine you like to eat? (i.e. Japanese, Italian, etc.)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Spinach, broccoli, squash, collard greens, peppers, onions, etc!

How about beans?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit: ah woops! Literally ANY. But among my favorite are Chinese and Italian!

Same question!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

Anything but it has to be tasty. Thank you, next~

Do you workout?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

i do!

do u love me hehe


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

You already know my friend c;

Favorite type of smoothie?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Strawberry banana smoothie.

Favorite holiday of the year?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Christmas and Valentine's!

Small house or apartment condominium?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Apartment condominium.


Would you prefer a drought or below freezing temperatures?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Ah that's a tough one. Maybe below freezing temps as long as I have the basic essentials to live comfortably!

Cool and light rain, or clear very hot day?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Clear very hot day.

Do you prefer to be in a routine every day or no routine?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Eh maybe routine? Depends on the routine though, and how much freedom I have in changing it lol

Nothing but water to drink for a month, or nothing but lettuce to eat for a week?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

I hate lettuce so I guess water for a month?? Lol

Last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2018)

Playing Ultra Sun right now trying to find those darn stickers lol.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Breath of the Wild c:

Longest series you've watched?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2018)

the OG sailor moon anime if it counts aha.

worst tv series?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Hard to say, I don't watch TV often anymore lol.

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

Same. I don't even watch tv anymore. YouTube is the only thing I watch now lol

Favourite anime? If any?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Lol same. A few favorites include: Dragon Maid, Chobits, Samurai Champloo, Jojo' Bizarre Adventure, etc.

Plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2018)

werk werk werk.. specifically I'm going to be redoing the paint on the steel doors so I'm looking forward to it. :] hope my fave maintenance guy is there to help but he just pulled 7 days in a row so it won't surprise me if not

what do you think is at the bottom of the ocean?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

A dance party of mermaids 

A game that you are playing a lot lately?


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

Smash Ultimate I guess.

Any trips for the holidays?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm planning on going to my grandma's house for Christmas (we go every year) and I'm also secretly hoping we go to our cousins house for new years.

Ever shiny hunted a Pokemon before?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeah. I found my first shiny delibird in like an hour. 

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

I have not yet, when I get my new 3DS I'll be starting in Moon!

Done with Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

Looks like it.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Almost, just need some packaging.

Socks or slippers around the house?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2018)

Slippers! 

What will you do for new year?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2018)

probably be forced to grandma's ughhh i hate that.

you?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2018)

Just going to be with my family and things. I don't think we'll be doing anything special. 

Is your room messy?


----------



## petaltail (Dec 18, 2018)

not at the moment bc i cleaned it up on my last day of school, but as soon as i go back in january, it'll get messy _super_ quick

what was the last movie you watched?


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2018)

Zootopia, it was on TV. Never saw it before, it was pretty good and I don't usually care for movies.

If you could instantly learn one skill without any practice what would it be


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2018)

Self-love. I can be quite critical and disapproving of myself sometimes. It's a terrible mindset. If I could just instantly learn how to be more delicate and patient towards my own self, that'd be absolutely wonderful. 

Do you get overwhelmed easily?


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes holy crap I’m a freaking train wreck!

How are you?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Overall okay, giving it my all to stay positive!

Do you like the cool/cold weather?


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

Not really I can hardly go outside but I work outside anyways so it’s not like I have an option.

Do you drink?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Not as much as I used to, but socially yes.

Ever had eggnog with rum?
(you can skip this if you're underage, sorry!)


----------



## rianne (Dec 18, 2018)

No, just the non-alcoholic kind. 

Do you have a middle name?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Yep! (Nicole)

Favorite holiday candy?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 18, 2018)

Hands down, Ghirardelli peppermint bark. 

If you paint your nails, what color are they? 
If you don't paint your nails, would you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 18, 2018)

I probably wouldn't unless it was for a charity. 

Favorite place you've ever visited?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

hm i guess i visited a waterfall once and that was nice, i dont travel much 

what is your favourite fruit?


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

Strawberries/cherries.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 18, 2018)

Grapes and tangerines!

Favorite popcorn topping?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

i actually love just plain popcorn the most!

favourite vegetable this time?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2018)

Possibly beets! Not sure..

Have you over woke up overwhelmed w/ emotion and began to cry? I think it happened to me this morning. ;-;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

yes more often than i would like, you are not alone <3

do you play any instruments?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

No but I really wanna learn how to play guitar, violin and other instruments lol :c

You?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

yeah i play flute, viola and a lil bit of keyboard 
would love to learn guitar

what is your favourite dish to cook?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

Cereal

LOL jk, I bake more than cook, but I love making pancakes, omelets, baked chicken, etc!

Ever planted anything yourself and watch it grow?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2018)

I think so, ages ago! Like when I was in one of my earlier grade years some 15-20 years ago lol!

What's up?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Eating ice-cream in a corner and watching youtube because I can't sleep :')

Favourite decade of music?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 19, 2018)

A toss-up between the 70s and 80s for me. So many fantastic bands.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2018)

Pretty much the same! 'Twas the decade of heavy metal but also other great bands, like Depeche Mode, Rush, The Clash and such!

Savoury or sweet?


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

Savory

Do you eat whole grain bread or white bread?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

Both, I prefer whole grain for health reasons, but it's usually white bread because it's cheaper (and tastes better lol).

Ever had braces?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

No. I wish I had though because my teeth look ******** and I have a way too tiny mouth for all my teeth sigh.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

No. I have 9/10 teeth so 

Last game you played?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 19, 2018)

MapleStory 2 a little while ago

Are you a sports fan? If so, which team(s)?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 19, 2018)

My family's big on soccer & baseball. LA Dodgers and Mexico's Soccer Team. 

Favorite type of pie?


----------



## rianne (Dec 19, 2018)

M?nha (young coconut). c:

Do you have any catchphrases?


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

Not really.

Ever gone fishing before?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes, with my dad and grandfather years ago.

Have you ever ridden on a train before?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

A real train no, a toy train in the mall, yes lol.
With the new SunRail service here though, I may try it out soon for different towns!

Are you picky about your toothpaste?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

No lol. 

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

kind of yeah, too many cheap just whitening bs out nowadays. as long as it contains fluorine it's okay though (**** anti vaxxers who use those fluorine-free pastes lol)

 music you didn't expect to like?


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

Metal! I was about 11 when I first discovered it :3

Have you been so far as to even pretend to even want to go to do more like?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

o-o I'm so sorry I don't understand.

Sprite or Coke?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

coke, zero to be preferred.

fave soda?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 19, 2018)

None because I never drink soda or any kind of pop.

Preferred art style?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2018)

I like that are in a cartoon style, that's why I generally enjoy drawing more that way.

Do you like ramen noodles?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes! Although just the dried ramen. Favorite is spicy from a cup, but wanna try from scratch!

Favorite chocolate?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dark chocolate. So good.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

Same! Also anything not overly sweet and with nuts, and a huge Ferrero Rocher fan <3

What are you supposed to be doing right now?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

i should be crocheting my santa hat that i've been putting off lmao thx for the reminder

what did u eat for lunch today/yesterday


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

Turkey sandwhich + Greek yogurt.

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Rice

Wanna sprite cranberry?


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

Sure!

Do you smoke?


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

Nope. I can't inhale any kind of smoke or I cough uncontrollably.

Is Rudolph public enemy #1?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

No!

What’s your favourite colour ?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

Blue!!

Favorite rpg game? If any?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2018)

Pok?mon if it counts lol?

yours?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Undertale I guess? I'm not sure. I DID enjoy a fair amount of Final Fantasy games...leading up to IX anyways! I have to play some more.

What are you doing for Christmas?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

Uh I’m staying home I guess eating some food

What are you doing for Christmas then?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2018)

celebrating with my mom's side of the family.. better than nothing ig lol.

have you ever completed pokedex in any game?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 20, 2018)

nooope, never had any interest to

what's ur favourite collectible


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2018)

I love the rare neon collectibles (Tetris, pacman enemies, wands, etc).

Favorite villager collectible?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2018)

I do like the Lobo and Mint collectibles, but tbh I'm not a fan of those kinds of collectibles.

Favorite Johto starter?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

Cyndaquil!
Do u eat McDonald’s fries


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2018)

Not regularly anymore. Sadly McDonald's makes me sick now.

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes!! Best fries ever!

Favorite music artist/singer?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 20, 2018)

Freddie Mercury. The sheer vocal talent he had was astounding.

Favorite fast food chain?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

McDonalds <3

Favourite coffee flavour?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2018)

Anything mocha, chocolate, or hazelnut related lol

How about cake?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 20, 2018)

Chocolate is the best

Do you floss everyday?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2018)

I do, when I brush my teeth before bed.

Do you like Taco Bell?


----------



## Flare (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes quite alot actually. 

What's the creepiest sound you've heard?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 20, 2018)

It's a bit morbid, but the sound of my own knee tearing during a basketball game. That is a sound that will forever stay with me.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

What are you!?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

_no comment_

What is your super smash bros main?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 20, 2018)

kirby! : ) i think he's meant to be mad as a main iirc but i like playing as him lol

what's ur fave smash bro person to play as?


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

i like to play as rosalina bc she's pretty
i mash buttons

don't mind me :"D 


would you rather have extreme free speech or extreme censorship? why?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Extreme free speech, easily! I simply can't stand censorship! If people are offended by something then whoopty-*******-do! Get a thick skin and deal w/ it! We can't keep sugarcoating everything just because it'll offend someone. Freedom of speech is a 2-way street, you have to take the good w/ the bad. It's like I always said, I'd rather live in anarchy than dystopia! Rant end.

Bacon or steak?


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

Bacon. Not a fan of steak.

What do you usually have for breakfast?


----------



## petaI (Dec 20, 2018)

i don't usually eat breakfast because it takes me a while to get myself adjusted after i wake up, but sometimes i'll eat something small like a banana or breakfast bar!!

what are some of your favorite smells?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

Roses, perfumes and old houses 

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

Fresh laundry, lavender, and my partner's cologne. 

Do you prefer hot or iced tea (or coffee if you prefer that more)?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

Hot coffee

You?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2018)

Hot coffee.

Favorite album of all time(if any)?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2018)

I really like Sgt. Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band 

What did you eat today?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2018)

too much food.. but i had a hot dog w/ french fries for lunch among others ig?

fave fossil pokemon?


----------



## Dim (Dec 21, 2018)

Hmmmm probably Lileep/Cradily

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2018)

amaura probably.. esp shiny it's beautiful <3

fave legendary pokemon?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

Rayquaza 

Favourite pokeball?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2018)

Love, Moon, Dream... and basically all the apricorn balls imo.

least fave pokeball?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 21, 2018)

I never liked the Master Ball. I just don't think it looks very good.

What was the most interesting thing to happen this week?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2018)

I guess my eye appointment? And Christmas shopping. Otherwise, not too eventful lol, spent most of it in bed ;;

Salty or sweet food?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 21, 2018)

That's tough! I'd say sweets.

Crunchy or chewy food?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2018)

Usually chewy lol hard to pick

What's usually on your desk (if any)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 21, 2018)

My computer desk? Nothing special really. Other than a keyboard, a mouse, a cam, and a monitor (of course), there's this Walmart gift card gathering dust for some reason...

Can you cook?


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

Yep. :3

Do you still celebrate your birthday?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 21, 2018)

No. My birthday passed a few months ago. XD

Ever broke something?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2018)

Lol I'll gladly help you with the Walmart gift card xD
I have not, but many close calls considering how clumsy I am lol.

How about you?


----------



## Dim (Dec 21, 2018)

Tons of stuff x:

Ever broke a bone?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2018)

Again nah lol

Ever tried matcha tea?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 22, 2018)

No offense but it looks gross 

Last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2018)

Probably Ultra Sun or Pocket Camp.

type of movies you can't stand?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 22, 2018)

lol gory OTT violent movies or really like gross sex scene stuff

did u get yourself something nice for christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2018)

Ultra Sun maybe and a larger memory card for 3ds could count ig aha.

you?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 22, 2018)

I bought myself sims 4 pets and a big ol vegan cookbook 

Do ya like pumpkin???


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2018)

i dont think i tried it as for food but i like watching carved ones for halloween bc ppl are really creative 

you?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

It's good as a flavor but not sure about it unto itself.

How has this year in music been for you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 22, 2018)

Just meh in general. Like seriously, the majority of them sound so similar to each other which turns me away even more! Of course, I gotta dig beyond the radio to find actual decent music.

Which restaurant/fast food restaurant you think has the worst fries?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 22, 2018)

McDonalds. Imo they’re way too “floppy” and greasy for my tastes

Do you own any pets? (Any animal counts)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 22, 2018)

Does a pet fish count? I used to have so many of those when I was younger, only to see them swim and sadly pass away in a few weeks time. 

Speaking of fish, which one is your favourite?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 22, 2018)

Catfish!

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 22, 2018)

Sharks 

Favourite potato crisps flavour?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 22, 2018)

Cheese.

Which word(s) do you dislike?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

I couldn't say as they are a bit naughty.

Looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

As best I can yes c:

Multi-colored or white lights (or other) for Christmas decorating?


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2018)

Both but mostly multi colored. My family covered our house with lights and inflatables. .-.

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

Kinda varies, usually around 2-4am lol

Ever had a professional massage?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 22, 2018)

No, but I wish. My back could use it. xD

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

Same! Never had one but always wanted to!

Ever had anything waxed off?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 22, 2018)

Nope. In that case, I don't want that to happen. xD

Ever seen a meteor shower in real life?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

I have! Very beautiful.

Favorite dine-in restaurant?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 22, 2018)

Alamo Cafe, in San Antonio. Great Tex-Mex food and great atmosphere for friends/family.

Favorite place you've ever been to?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

Disney World. Memories with mum.

You?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 22, 2018)

Burgos, Spain. So much history. It was like an adventure every time I woke up.

Would you ever go to space if you had the chance?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2018)

Absolutely not. I have a fear of heights, so getting shot up into space is a big no-no. 

Any songs that made you cry?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

Oh many (I'm a cry-baby). But one I can think of right now is Emotion - Destiny's Child? Haven't heard it in years, so not sure about now.

Ever danced as hard and bad-ass as Dawnpiplup's signature?


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2018)

No but I pace around and lose control like a maniac if that counts.

Any favorite Christmas movies?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

Eh, not really. Not that I can think of, anyways.

Did you get anyone anything for Christmas? If so, what and for whom?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2018)

Honestly, no... I've been busy with college, and of course, that ties in with it being a broke college student (all of you would be aware of the stereotype).

What kind of leader would you be if you led your country politically?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

Ah, I'd honestly avoid the subject of politics 90% of the time. But everyone will be blessed with burgers.

Worst bug bite you've ever gotten?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

^ I would vote for you
Anyways.. I'd say that one bullet ant that bit me when I was 5 *shudders*

Movies that made you cry?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

lol a heap but bridge to terabithia i remember the most

same question?


----------



## rianne (Dec 23, 2018)

Bambi and Lion King lol

What are you looking forward to in 2019?


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2018)

Going down to NOLA early January to see my Grandma so that’s a good start.

Same question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 23, 2018)

Finally finishing up graduate school!

Any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

tomorrow i plan on making some gingerbread!
you?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2018)

Well considering tomorrow is Christmas Eve, I'll be cooking and cleaning before our annual party.

Are you excited for Christmas?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 23, 2018)

um heck YEAH!!

Whats ur favorite snack??!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

Bbq-flavored chips/crisps?

Same q?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Potato crisps and other junk food

What are you craving rn?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 23, 2018)

Sweets! Specifically chocolate (and nutella)!

Do you get a bit sad around this time of the year?


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 23, 2018)

Hm, maybe a little bit...

Do you have a pet?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes, she's a dilute tortoiseshell cat.

You?


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2018)

Yeah have a black cockapoo named Bella

Have you bought anyone a Christmas present? :3


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

Yup! I'm missing one for a friend, but he understands that money is tight. So I'll be getting his a bit later on. But everyone else, yes!

Eating/drinking anything now?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

No I just woke up 
Did you do any Christmas baking?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 23, 2018)

No, but I really want to bake cookies!

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

Indeed, I do! In fact I'm waiting for a fresh new pair in the next 2 weeks or so!

Do you partake of the ganja?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

I used to back in high school, not much anymore. Maybe sometimes socially.

How about hookah?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 23, 2018)

I had to look up what that is. No, I don't.

Any bad habits that you can't shake off?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

Overthinking, without a doubt.

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 23, 2018)

PROCRASTINATION. I really need to get that out of me if I want to draw good and expand my skills!

Cinnamon or nutmeg? lol


----------



## Mayor Jack (Dec 23, 2018)

Cinnamon, Definitely!

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 23, 2018)

Yoohoo, Sprite, smoothies, etc!

Donuts or muffins?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Dec 23, 2018)

Donuts!

Where do you live?


----------



## Flare (Dec 24, 2018)

in a house. 

ever lost an item?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Yep a lot lol. 

A game that you are playing a lot recently?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2018)

Garry's Mod and Team Fortress 2. 





I have no life


*Who's your favorite Squid Sister, if you know Splatoon?

If not, what's better... Home-made Cookies or Oreos. *


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 24, 2018)

Oreos because I've never had homemade cookies before.

Favourite jello flavour?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Strawberry and banana <3

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm not big on Jell-O but I suppose blue raspberry(or whatever the blue one is).

Classical or jazz?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 24, 2018)

That is such a tough question for me since I love both. I'll probably go with classical.

Same question?


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

classic for me!
how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

Over 9000

If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers, then how many pickled peppers did Peter Piper pick?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Probably too damn many! Who knows..

How do you usually find out about new music?


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

i dont!

can you say toy boat out loud 10 times fast?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Nah, doubt it.

Ham or turkey?


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Nah, doubt it.
> 
> Ham or turkey?



both, but i like ham better

shredded or sliced cheese?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

shredded!

how was your day?


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

good

same question


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2018)

It's Christmas Eve, so great!

Main thing you hope to receive tomorrow?


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

to see the smiles of my siblings

same question


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Well I got my stuff early, and by "my stuff" I mean just $50. Ah, but seriously! I'm GRATEFUL! Oh yeah and a bottle of Wild Irish Rose...INEBRIATION, HERE I COME!!

Also the same q?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Dec 24, 2018)

The Keep Beach City Weird shirt I asked for from my aunt 

Same question


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

i don't celebrate christmas so i won't be getting anything. ^^;

red or green?


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

green

orange or blue


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

blue all the way!

what do you like to read?


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 24, 2018)

books

same question


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Stuff by Lovecraft! Great stuff!

Punk or Metal?


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Both! (Depends on my mood) probably metal though :3

Do you lift?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 24, 2018)

Uh, no.

Is there anything in the world that you don't understand?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 24, 2018)

Spanish.

Did you attend a holiday party tonight?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 24, 2018)

Nope. I don't celebrate Christmas anymore.

Ever ate an entire jar of nutella in one go?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

I have not.

What are 10-20(or more) of your favorite artists/bands?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

oh boy... babymetal, oldcodex, animals as leaders, the pillows, kenshi yonezu, serj tankian, mindless self indulgence, norikiyo, dance with the dead, aaaaaand purity ring!

favorite thing to drink?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

^Animals As Leaders, nice! As for favorite thing to drink I would say anything w/ alcohol in it LOL! Ah, but seriously! I like blueberry-flavored soda a lot!

Any New Year's resolutions?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

my news year rezzo is to not eat mcdonalds fries, same as last years (this year?? :thinking: ) im really feeling it this year, made it 3 months last time and i felt really good when i did it. prolly gonna do something else too

what about you whats your 2019 resolution !!


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Haven?t really thought about it but hopefully I stop being an anxious piece of ****.

Ever had a paper cut? (Interesting question. I know.)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

god always??
also ur not a piece of **** just for having anxiety ok? ur a good person <3 
whats ur fav christmas carol/ festive piece of music??


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> god always??
> also ur not a piece of **** just for having anxiety ok? ur a good person <3
> whats ur fav christmas carol/ festive piece of music??


Thank you you’re too kind. 

I really like Snow Miser/Heat Miser’s song (A Year Without a Santa Clause)

You watching any Christmas movies tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

no i dont think so, thats not really a thing we do 

do u wanna build a snowman?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes, but unfortunately, there's no snow here in Mississippi... 

Do you like rock music?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2018)

YES! Of course!! Metal is an off branch of it, and even then, I DO like psych/prog rock, punk rock, classic rock, etc.

What're you having for dinner later on today(now that it's Christmas)?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

made this nice vegan meatloaf with chickpeas , chickpea loaf? lol
and onion tarts n potato salad, basically carb feast, lmao

did u get all the presents u wanted for xmas!!?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

I totally did! I didn't want much so the odds were pretty good lololol 

What's your favorite type of cookie? (I suck at coming up with questions oof)


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Ehhh I’ll go with the classic chocolate chips BUT my mom’s made chocolate chip cookies

What’s your biggest fear?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 25, 2018)

I honestly don't think I have a fear at the moment, but if I did, it would probably be failing grades, lol.

What's your favorite pokemon?


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Marshadow!!
Same question??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2018)

Arcanine and Giratina 

(If you celebrate christmas) did you get everything you wanted?


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Everything <3

Same question?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

yes yes!! ^^

Favorite Pok?mon legendary?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

Definitely Moltres.

You?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

I really love Xerneas. It's just such a pretty design and that alone was enough for me to choose X over Y the second I saw the trailer on TV lol

Favorite mythical pokemon?


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

Marshadow!!!!

Same question?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

Mew or Jirachi!! I just can't choose ><

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2018)

Sausage.

You?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

mushrooms!

what is ur favourite gift u received this christmas ?


----------



## rianne (Dec 26, 2018)

My Let's Go Eevee and Pikachu edition Nintendo Switch. (,:

How's your eyesight?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 26, 2018)

Pretty good! I've never had any eyesight issues.

What are you craving?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

Nothing atm, I've eaten way too much this Christmas lmao

Back to the favorite Christmas present question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2018)

I got some new jeans which I've needed desperately ^^

What was the first thing you ate today?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2018)

A piece of ham, I think?

Do you own a Switch yet?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

yes indeed!

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2018)

Nope. I was hoping to get one for Christmas but I also sort of knew that I wouldn't get one. Frustrating.

Can you drive?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Yup! But had to stop for a while till I get new glasses next month.

Dream car?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

Any car that isn't total crap really.

Did you participate in the Christmas event, and if so what did you get with your tinsel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2018)

Nope, I didn't.

Do you like apples?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, they are good by themselves and also fairly versatile in different dishes.

Do you like pears?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Very picky with them, but yes!

How was your Christmas Day overall?


----------



## Dim (Dec 26, 2018)

Good if I hadn’t gotten sick at the end )x

Same question?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

It was good! 

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Overall okay

Any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

might hangout with a guy I've liked for a while ^^

same question?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2018)

that's cute, have fun! nope i'm off work so i'm probably going to do a little shopping with my friend in the afternoon.

what are u doing for new year's night?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

(Thank you ^^ and that sounds fun! you have fun too!)
Probably going to spend it with family  we usually go over to my grandma's for dinner and to watch the performances on tv, and watch the ball drop!!

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Going to visit my mum in the nursing home, as she can't be out at midnight.

Do you have a cover for your phone?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

Yup! A purple and blue otterbox 

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, it's a glittery pink one. c:

How often do you wash your bed sheets?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 26, 2018)

Probably once per month at least.

Do you agree that Home Alone is a great Christmas movie (only the first and second ones of course)?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

YES. a trillion times yes.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Absolutely yes. I don't watch Christmas movies often, but those two I'd definitely watch.

What was your favorite holiday dish yesterday if any?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(OMG that sig xoxo)


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd have to say my grandma's macaroni and cheese + meatballs. best in the world!

same question?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2018)

gonna be rly basic but mash potato is my lyf lmao, i could just eat a bowl of mash for xmas dinner and be super content

what's ur favourite spice?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Cocoa, cinnamon, chiles, garlic, ginger, etc!

How about you?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

cinnamon... uh... I don't know my spices ;v;

favorite cheese?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2018)

mozzarella ofc but shout out to brie and camembert!

fave pizza topping?


----------



## Dim (Dec 26, 2018)

Pepperoni and cheese.

Favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

oof ninja'd.

taco bell 

same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't eat at fast food restaurants a lot but I do like KFC

How'd you come about this website?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

My friend suggested it to me as I was having a hard time with progressing in ACNL

same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

Bud was leaving my New Leaf town, so I thought I would create an account to see if there was anyone who wanted him.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2018)

Going back a bit... my brother joined in June 2011 because he heard about it from jvgsjeff and wanted a place to advertise his fan-made AC game. So I joined a few months later. Not sure exactly why, but I think it was just so I could help my brother out a bit.

Did you sleep well last night?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

yes. perhaps too well.

same question?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2018)

omg no! i had work at 6am so i went to bed at 9pm trying to be good but then woke up randomly at about 2 and couldn't get back to sleep again! so i had a nap when i got home from work and now it's 3am bc i suck

how's ur sleeping pattern?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 26, 2018)

awh sorry to hear. my sleeping pattern is literally like, going to bed at 1am and waking up at 11am rip

same question?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

Haha , hahahahahHa, hahahajaHAHAHAHAHA

did u have a good Christmas?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 26, 2018)

Pretty broken. Insomnia has a tendency to ruin whatever schedule I happen to have.
**Oof I got beaten out. My Christmas was great! Spent it with my GF and her family. We went hiking and found some fossils in a nearby creek.


What tv show are you watching right now?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

Woah that’s so cool! 
I am currently watching the X-Files!!!!!!!! I bought the boxed set it’s so good 

What about you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 26, 2018)

Im on Season 3 of Black Sails myself. I can't stop binge watching it. It's so well written!

Any plans for New Years Eve?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

Nope no plans, I’m working til 11 but could get out late 

You?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 26, 2018)

Probably nothing exciting! I'll be writing some of my thesis for most of the day, I imagine.

What is the weather like where you are?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

Nothing but rain lately! Definitely not complaining!! Such a blessing 

You?


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2018)

Chilly. Not ideal for going outside >_>

Are you already looking forward to spring?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 27, 2018)

No. Lemme enjoy winter first 

Your super smash bros main?


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2018)

Pok?mon Trainer!

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

Still working on it, but so far Ness, Kirby, and Zelda lol

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 27, 2018)

Just the casual toast, eggs and milk or maybe cereal.

Last game you played?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

Pocket Camp, of course

You?


----------



## boring (Dec 27, 2018)

AC;NL boiii

If you could drop any class (main-strand or not) what would it be?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

Speech. It's one of the last ones I need before completing my AA Degree, and I'm loathing it.

You?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

This probably sounds dumb but I wish I didn't have to take math for grades 4-6 educators.  It's a mandatory class for the elementary education major so I have to take it, but considering math for preK-grade 3 educators kicked my ass last semester I'm not looking forward to it.  Believe me, it's a lot harder than it sounds.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

Lol totally understand. I'm feeling so-so, might feel better once I eat and clean.

How about you?


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2018)

(I hate how I had to go to the other page just to see the question xD) I feel better than yesterday that’s for sure. Still have a headache though.

What color is your room painted?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

purple on three walls, light grey on the fourth~

same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

Well my entertainment room has light pink walls, but my bedroom is a whole other story. Three walls are painted dark blue on the lower half, eggshell on the upper half, and red-painted wood trim separating the colors, and then the East wall has wood paneling! Talk about insane interior design lol

Have you ever played one of the three original Spyro games?


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2018)

Have before. Have yet to play the rerelease.

Have you ever played one of the Banjoo games?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2018)

I wish! Hopefully I get the chance sometime.

What did you get for Christmas?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

Smash Ultimate!

same question?


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2018)

money.  

Do you like Strawberries?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

nope.

same question?


----------



## Flare (Dec 27, 2018)

yep. 

Worst game you've played?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

oh that's a toughie. Probably that one build-a-bear game for the Wii.

same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm thinking really hard! I'm not sure to be honest.

Favourite donut flavour?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

hmmm... double chocolate with chocolate sprinkles!

same question?


----------



## Dim (Dec 27, 2018)

Boston cream donut

What cake did you have for your latest Birthday?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

I haven't had a cake for my birthday in years

What was the first phone you ever had?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

omg some minute phone from K-mart… never again.

same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

Mine was an old Sprint Katana. I actually still have it; it has pictures I took wayyy back in like 2010-2011 lol

Did you ever own an old iPod? (Like the ones from 2001-2005)


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

nah but i owned an mp3 player at one point

same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2018)

I had an ipod two times I think? Bother were the classic 160gb model. Yes, I really DO need that much space, I listen to a **** **** ton of music!!

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 27, 2018)

pizza, but it was thin crust so I was hungry again after a while, so I guess my real answer is ramen lol

same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

Homemade burger with fries, yummy!

Any plans for New Year's?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm hoping to play AC:GCN on New Year's Eve. It's been a while since I really participated in any holidays on the game, and I am planning on being home.

What do you think of the new event on Pocket Camp? (being the same as the last 2-3 lmao)


----------



## rianne (Dec 27, 2018)

I stopped playing it last year lol it got old fast.

What was the last meal you ate?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2018)

Fried chicken, onion rings, and fries. There goes a month of my life!

What do you hope to accomplish in 2019?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 27, 2018)

Work on my motivation most definitely. Pretty much the root of a lot of needed things missing in my life right now.

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm actually at my aunt's house so I'm not sure.  Probably gonna chill and work on an essay I need to write to renew one of my scholarships.

You?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 27, 2018)

A lot of writing tomorrow. I'll be exploring some of Theodore Roosevelt's nativist ideology.

Are you reading a book right now?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes! Studying massage, as well as _Permanent Happiness_ by Iyabo Ojikulu MD

Favorite school subject?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 28, 2018)

History. xP

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Math

Favorite sport?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 28, 2018)

Basketball. I love it so much.

Do you like hiking?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

I think I went hiking with my dad a very long time ago. I remember loving it!

Ever had ambrosia fruit salad?


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Nope

Favorite breakfast?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

cereal lol

same question


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

Definitely not picky lol, but I love pancakes, omelets, etc!

Same question, love food talk lol


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

cereal... poptarts on occasion lol

and same question cuz same


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Pancakes w/ hash browns,sunny-side-up eggs and orange juice 

Favorite hotdog topping?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

ketchup! classic~

same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

Ketchup or chili ^^

How about cheeseburger toppings?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

ketchup and on occasion, pickles~

same question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 28, 2018)

Jalapenos and nacho cheese. Nacho burgers are so freaking good.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

(noted) and i'm lame and like plain cheese, but if I had to choose... sausage!

favorite chip dip?


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

I like how we are all talking about food here 

Depends on the chips but I’m gonna go with melted cheese here.

Favorite bagel flavor?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

BLUEBERRY ♡

Do you own a space heater (of any size)?

- - - Post Merge - - -



HistoryH22 said:


> Nacho burgers are so freaking good.


Ugh that just sounds absolutely HEAVENLY


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

oh those.. nope.

fave instant noodles flavour?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

I love the chicken ones, or beef w soy sauce 

Do you like lo mein noodles?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

Very much, from the gourmet Chinese restaurants in the mall. It's been a while.

Green or black tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

Green!

do u like after eight chocolate?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

Not sure if I've heard of it, but I love the name lol

How long will you have your tree/decorations up before you take em down?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

probably too long. my family is lazy lol 

LEAST favorite villager and why?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 28, 2018)

Hazel. Her eyebrow yikes

Same question?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

Penelope. She just bugs me lmao

Same question again?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

Biff stayed in my town for years, meanwhile countless villagers I actually like moved instead. To this day, I honestly get slightly irritated whenever I see him.

What is your favorite Animal Crossing shirt?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

oooo that's a toughie. Since it's only shirts, imma have to go with that one bunny shirt!!

same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

Definitely the Argyle Knit Shirt, which I am wearing in my profile pic.

Same question?


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

probably the argyle knit shirt as well, it's something i would wear.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

I guess I'll answer the question too.

There was a shirt on Dobutsu no Mori that has an N64 logo on it that I like, There s a shirt in AC:GCN that has a gamecube logo on it that I like, and other than that I like any shirt that is a fruit or some kind of gradient (like the dawn shirt, fresh shirt, sunrise shirt, etc.)

How often do you bathe?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2018)

Well I usually shower when I'm at college, but I've been taking baths now that I'm at home.  Either way, I do it every other day.

You?


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

oh crap, i forgot to ask a question....

anyways, i bathe every 2 days but i wash myself in more ways than one everyday.

if you could, would you live on another planet?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

ehh i dunno probably not

ugliest shiny pokemon?


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

I really like Yveltal and Incineroar but both their shinies are meh.

BEST shiny Pok?mon?


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

mimikyu/dragalge 

savoury or sweet?


----------



## Coffins (Dec 28, 2018)

Savory!

What?s worse, dishes or laundry?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2018)

I'd say laundry lol

Favorite finger snacks? ie chips/crisps, pretzels, etc


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

mmmmm white cheddar popcorn or hot cheetos much love

same question?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 28, 2018)

I don't eat snacks much, but if I have to choose it'd be home-made fried potatos.

What dip sauce do you like with chicken nuggets, barbeque sauce, mustard sauce, ketchup, or?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

Definitely plum sauce.

Same question?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

bbq all the way!

same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2018)

Honey mustard.

Do you want to go to Hawaii?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

perhaps. I have a weird allergy to the sun (or at least that's what it seems like) so maybe not?

same question?


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

That would be nice. If only haha.

Ever saw a big ass cockroach before?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

nah, but I was once trapped in my bathroom for like half an hour because I saw a huge spider @@

same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

Oh absolutely, the downsides of living by a lake, and a home in Nassua lol

Baked, stewed, or fried chicken?


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2018)

Baked tbh

Chicken, steak, or beef?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

Chicken, steak when I can afford it lol

Rice or pasta?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

PASTA

but how dare u do me dirty and make me choose like that 

do u live alone? lol


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

No lol

Favourite music artist?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 29, 2018)

Queen, easily. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

too many. if you mean bands then def. jefferson airplane. as for solo artists lu?s c?lia.

do u like shiny moltres?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah I guess

Worst game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

uhh probably all those elitist multiplayer crap like planetside, warframe etc.

as for other games def. phantom hourglass. worst zelda entry i've played for sure.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2018)

That's a tough question! There have been quite a few games I played that were pretty bad I think, but possibly Rygar: The Battle of Argus!

Having insomnia lately? I am. ;-;


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

not really? just a terrible sleep pattern lmao and I'm sorry :<

like chicken nuggets?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes! I miss them so much!

How about fries??


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

YES 'specially with some dank dip sauce.

do u like grape fanta?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

Never had it

Do you like your current job?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes because it's my passion, but may need to find a 2nd job to make ends meet.

At what age did you start working?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

I started working at the beginning of my freshman year of college last year, so I was 18.

Do you think people who still use CRT televisions are crazy/out of style?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Never had it


It's bad lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

no, i prefer fat tvs rather than flat screen ones  dumb ppl

fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

probably golbat- looks like a watermelon. was also my first shiny lmao but on terms of general appearance, I'd also have to take note of shiny mew. it's cute

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

eeveelutions, gardevoir, guzzlord, groudon, kyogre...

worst music?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

Twenty Onr Pilots lmao

Do you own more than one 3DS?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

no, but I own a 3DS and a DSi lol

same question?


----------



## Flare (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes. 

nac uoy daer siht?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

sey.

do u like sewing?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

I've never done it. Think I'd hurt myself lmao

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

yeah, wish i had a machine so I could make cool stuff. I mostly like patch together clothes and sew on buttons lol.

fave kinda music?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

oooo good question... I like pop, alternative rock, rock in general (including metal and good old rock in itself) and some others. 

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

60s folk/protest music/psychedelic etc. 

something u would never wear?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

crop tops, VERY low-cut tops, skinny jeans, there's quite a bit I'd never wear.

What types of clothes do you like to wear generally?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

On normal occasions? Casual and comfy! I like jeans, leggings, sneakers, slippers, t-shirts, etc. I love other stuff too but my um, womenly upper-body won't let them fit the way I want and it sucks lol.

What did you wear to prom (if you have gone)?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

never went to prom, but I have worn some cute dresses to homecoming. This year I borrowed a cute lil dress from a friend that was green on top, black on the bottom, and the bottom was longer in the back and shorter in the front. It was cute!

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

Ah that sounds adorable! I never actually went to homecoming myself lol. For prom, I had a dark purple long silk dress with a diamond plate thing below the chest. I think I still have it?

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

awww that's cute!! Bet you looked awesome!! ^^ and I dunno! I was thinking either mac n cheese or pizza, but I have a mad craving for Chinese at the mo

same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 29, 2018)

Meatloaf with some vegetables.

Do you like South Korea?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

It's a pretty cool place, yeah. I heard a lot about it when I was a freshman in HS cause my world studies teacher took a trip there for a few months. Wouldn't mind visiting sometime.

Do you own a Wii? If you do, do you still play it?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2018)

I used to own a Wii but we gave it away to our cousins when we got a WiiU.  Now that doesn't work anymore so we have nothing. :/

You?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

yeah! and I still have it lol and still play it sometimes lol

same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

Yeah, I actually have 2 Wii consoles now because I bought one yesterday. My old one has the mail brick on it, and all its data is not on my Wii U and it won't format so it's done for. 
And ues, I've been playing my new one a lot 

What was your favorite classic Wii channel? (Check mii out, everybody votes, etc.)


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2018)

Everybody Votes was pretty fun.

Favorite Mario Party?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm ashamed to say I've never played Mario Party ;;

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2018)

Definitely Mario Party 1 and 8! I own the first one but I still need to get 8 fhdhgkgkdjd

Mayro or Luggy?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2018)

Luggy!

Does death bother you at all?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

oop ninja'd
-----------

yes very


waluigi for smash?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2018)

YES!!!

What game series would you like to see continue on to the Switch?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

fire emblem, which three houses proves will happen heheheheheheh

same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 29, 2018)

Sin and Punishment.

Do you like Sony consoles?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

not really :/

same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 29, 2018)

My first console is the PS4, and I love it. I've always wanted to play PS exclusives.

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah I'd say so! At the very least, the original had a great library of games and the PS2 had some great ones as well! Not sure about the PS3 or PS4 though.

Favorite genre of video games?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Easily simulation, sandbox and adventure. FPS's are usually casual for me (BO2 was my first ever game playing online with people!) except Destiny 1-2.

Ever had curry?


----------



## rianne (Dec 30, 2018)

Yep, Indian as well as Japanese. I enjoy both immensely.

Do you like buffets?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

OH YES

same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

*Y E S.* We go to the buffet usually for special occasions ie birthdays etc. My favorite is this new hibachi buffet that we found a few blocks away. Easily the best I've had, and got to feed koi <3

How do you like your potatoes?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

Mashed with lots of butter and pepper! I'm just drooling thinking about it lmao

Which is better, chicken nuggets or chicken fries?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Ahhh that's hard, I guess it depends on where I get em lol. I'm picky with BK, but had their spicy chicken fries and they were awesome!

Favorite dipping sauce?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

bbq bbq!!

same question?


----------



## wumblebee (Dec 30, 2018)

I love honey mustard 

Do you like onion rings?? (idk why its food related but im hungry lol)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Same here! And yes, love them!

How about cheese sticks?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

YES!!

same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes! I'm so ready to try home-made too lol

How about jalapeno poppers?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

oh man i haven't had those in a while but they're really good

same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2018)

Poppers are AMAZING!

Jelly-filled donuts, yay or nay?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

nay :<

same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Yay! If it's not over-filled lol. I'm guilty of squeezing some jelly out sometimes LOL is that weird to say xD

Favorite ice cream?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

mint oreo!

same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

Cookies n cream <3

Have you ever tried livestreaming?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 30, 2018)

I've done it a few times in the past. Nothing spectacular, though.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

no but i might consider eating my hats unless i get a staff fave lol

joke aside

worst tv series?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Anything drama reality. I don't watch tv much though, so hard to say lol

Favorite cartoon as a kid?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

totally spies, and classic tom & jerry ofc 

same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

OMG yes love those. Also miss old school Spongebob, Rugrats, Jimmy Neutron, Teen Titans, etc. Watch me remember more when I'm falling asleep in a bit lol.

Speaking of which, what do you do that helps you sleep better?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

read or play games to clear my head somewhat...

do you play pocket camp?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

I definitely used to, but as much of a fan I am of AC (and loving the new stuff), it's still a mobile game nonetheless </3 maybe again one day

Looking forward to AC Switch?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

no probs wont even getting a switch anyway so eh

fave manga?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 30, 2018)

*- meow -*

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 30, 2018)

The Zelda mangas. 

What do you always do before new year's eve?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm not really into manga.

What are you doing right now?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 30, 2018)

Being on the forums. Though, I actually have a lot to do. Cleaning up the house and cooking food for new year's eve.

Ever tried lukewarm water?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah, when I don't turn on the cold water all the way.  It's pretty gross.

Are you having guests over for New Year's?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2018)

No I’m going to the movies with my friends 
What about you what are your New Years plans ?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

Our family friend is coming over along with her 8 kids (I'm not kidding).  We're having a party of sorts.

Did you participate in the TBT 12 Days Of Christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

yes too much lol....

do you like solving crosswords?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 30, 2018)

I have a crossword app on my phone that I like.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

yeah if it's the right level on it sure.

how about sudoku?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

oh I love sudoku!! I have a whole book of sudoku puzzles that I take on planes 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

yeahhh man although most newspapers kinda fail doing em right lol.

fave starter pokemon?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

chikorita!

same question


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

i think squirtle turtle.

fave legendary?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

ooo… lugia! i'm a sucker for johto ;v;

same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

HAIL G I R A T I N A

Do you like kittens? :3


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

yessss

favorite pokemon region?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

johto always

same q`?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

johto too! first region  johto buddies!

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

best region, kanto was first but yeahh johto always.

and yeah johto lol.

least fave region?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

Sinnoh. I had such high expectations coming out of hg/ss and b/w/b2/w2 that d/p didn't really win me over. I beat the game and never touched it again p much. Sinnoh is a great region, don't get me wrong, but I have little memories within it.

same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

I also wasn't a big fan of Sinnoh, but I've only played gen 1, 3, and 4 so it's my least fav of those three.

Do you like to wear dull or bright colors?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

Dull.

Kitties or puppies?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 30, 2018)

Definitely kitties. I have one behind me right now.

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

Kitties!!! <3

Favourite fighting game? If any?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3

boi yes

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

Tekken games!!

Last thing you ate?


----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2018)

chicken nuggets 

favorite song atm?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 30, 2018)

"Whatever it Takes" by Imagine Dragons. It's the song I use to pump me up when I need it.

Any plans for today?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx9DnyeqK6I  this and some others :3

do you listen to the radio?

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** ninjad and well it's soon 9 pm s watch a movie and then slep ig


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2018)

Nope.

When is your birthday?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

december 27th so a few days ago

yours?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

The 11th of June 

Do you own an NES, SNES, or N64? (Not classic edition)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2018)

Nope, none of them.

Are you straight?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

Nope lmao

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Yup c: although I have the occasional celeb girl crush lol

Honeybuns or cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

cinnamon rolls ayyy

fave kind of ice cream?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2018)

Pistachio!

If you drink' em, do you prefer malty beers or hoppy ones more?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2018)

Malty for sure, I'm a fan of things a bit more sweet to balance the bitterness of beer lol

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2018)

Same! I love me some porters and stouts.

Ever have scotch whisky before?


----------



## Dim (Dec 30, 2018)

Nope

Any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 30, 2018)

Not really, no.

What is your favorite car brand?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 31, 2018)

Uh I'd say Toyota? Idk lol

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

...idk honestly i'm not into cars much.

fave breakfast cereals?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2018)

Anything peanut butter, chocolate, with nuts. Honey Bunches of Oats (what my mum used to call me, hence my nickname!), Weetabix, etc!

What's your favorite stuff on toast?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

cheese. also mushrooms if u have them for dinner.

least fave ac villager?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 31, 2018)

Canberra.

What song is stuck in your head right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

that "Eres" song by Massiel, too damn catchy lol

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 31, 2018)

This song: Fire Emblem Fates - Lost in Thoughts All Alone






Never played Fire Emblem but heard it for the first time in Smash Bros. Ultimate. Really a good song.


----------



## Marte (Dec 31, 2018)

I'll just answer the same question I guess xD I've been addicted to the song "1, 2, 3, 4" by LEE HI.

Any plans for tonight?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 31, 2018)

No plans for tonight really, I just finished work (11pm) so I’m pretty tired 
What about you!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

going to grandma's sigh T_T kill me

fave tbt collectible?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2018)

THE WAH EGG

Same q?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 31, 2018)

popsicle

last pokemon you caught?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 31, 2018)

A Weedle. I'm going for a shiny. 

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

I have no idea! I haven't played Pokemon in ages.

Ever done a Let's Play?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

No, I love to watch them though.

What do you typically watch on YouTube?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 31, 2018)

Music videos, gaming and some of my favourite vloggers/youtubers. 

You?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

I usually stream music, but I like to watch gameplays too. I'm a most loyal subscriber to Daz Games, jacksepticeye and a few others. I sometimes go back to watch old PewDiePie videos because those were the days...

same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Mostly Let's Plays.

Favorite comfort food?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 31, 2018)

Nachos or salsa. Either or works just fine to me. 

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Grilled cheese sandwich(s) w/ basil tomato soup! Nothing gets much better!

Do you prefer underground forms of music more or mainstream?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Mainstream.  My Spotify playlist mostly consists of top 100 pop songs lol

You?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Underground. I'm a metal head first and foremost, w/ even some of my most mainstream stuff being kinda underground! XD

How's the weather where you are?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2018)

Warm and humid sadly lol, I miss the cool weather!

How about you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2018)

It's been raining really hard all day, also very windy. Though it's 54? outside so I'm not complaining.

Opinion on cheat codes in games?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 31, 2018)

I don't mind them. Sometimes I enjoy playing an open world game, activating cheat codes, and wreaking utter havoc. As long as they're used in single player games, they harm no one.

Favorite sport?


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2018)

volleyball

plans for today/tonight?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2018)

Staying with my mum in the nursing home so we can spend the countdown together.

Favorite animated band, if any?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Dethklok!

Coconut or [black]licorice?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 31, 2018)

Black licorice. So good.

Favorite candy?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Either dark chocolate, milk chocolate, Swedish Fish, Reese's, Snickers, Milky Way, 3 Musketeers, Butterfinger, Pay Day or Baby Ruth! I can't decide!!

Same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

Chocolate and peanut butter are an automatic yes from me.  I also love super sour candy.

Do you wear jewelry?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2018)

Ferrero Rocher!

Favorite pizza?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh woops ninja bby lol

Yes I do!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2018)

I like pepperoni/sausage the best. 

You?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

BUFFALO CHICKEN! Always!!

If you could master any instrument, what would it be?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Probably the piano, you can play such amazing songs on it. _Lowkey also because most Video game music can be played on Piano_

How good would you say you are at Tetris?


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2018)

Hmmm I’m a lot better at puzzle league.

Same question?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 31, 2018)

the 3rd User above me:
hmm maybe a bass, I use to play the piano

Do you like classic music just to listen to in peace


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2018)

Not regularly, but I don't mind it if it's in the library etc.

Favorite flower collectible?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

To be honest I'm rather indifferent about the collectibles in general!

What do you hope they add in the next Animal Crossing game?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2019)

Hmm, more freedom with placing pwp's as well as where villagers move in. Oh, and restaurants and/or grocery stores would be cool! And bag accessories!

How about you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 1, 2019)

More PWP's mostly. That, and some new villager species. 

Favorite Animal Crossing villager species?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Possibly the bears so far...there's Pekoe, Charlise, Maple and Bluebear...I like' em all!

Same q?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 1, 2019)

I like the squirrels a lot. That said, a lot of the cat villagers have really grown on me.

Favorite book?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't read that much books. I'd say the diary of the wimpy kid books.

Same question.


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Rainbow Fish lol

What’s your favorite musical album?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Sweetener by Ariana Grande for now.

What type of music do you like?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 1, 2019)

Rock and roll mostly. I like classical and jazz quite a bit too. Really, Ill listen to most anything.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Almost everything! The only music I'm not too huge on is some hip hop, most country, most pop and probably heavy alternative stuff like Nickelback and Theory of a Deadman.

Same q?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 1, 2019)

love songs or R&B songs.

favorite movies you ever watched on 2018?


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

Avengers Infinity War, Deadpool 2, Black Panther, Antman and Wasp, Aquaman

Favorite games of 2018?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Super Smash Ultimate

Favorite Marsupial?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Koalas

Favourite animals?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

Koalas, Cats of all kinds, Dogs, Giraffes, Horses, Pigs, sugar gliders, Chinchillas... I love a lot of different animals but I love those the most.

Same question?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Manatees, Dogs, and cows

Favorite type of food


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

Favorite type? Any food category noodles, pizza and mashed potatoes go in lol

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Savoury and sweet

Favourite youtubers?


----------



## Flare (Jan 1, 2019)

Uhh not sure.

Do you ever wish you could be swallowed by the globglogabgalab?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Uhhhh what? Imma say no.

What’s your favorite dog breed?


----------



## Flare (Jan 1, 2019)

Chihuahua. 

Any hopes for 2019?


----------



## happyhailey (Jan 1, 2019)

cure my insomnia -- 

what's your zodiac sign?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Virgo.

What 3DS games do you own?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

Way too many to name but my favourites are acnl(obviously lol) fantasy life, sims 3 pets, pokemon OR, Zelda link between worlds and OoT 

Did  you have a nice day?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

It's pretty good so far..

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

kinda meh i hate new year's lol

what phone do u have?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

None. Unfortunately.

Anything special coming up?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm hoping to go visit my grandpa soon. I don't go back to school until January 13th so I have some time.

Favorite DS game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 1, 2019)

Mario Party DS has been a favorite of mine for years now.  There's just something so entertaining about it and I love it.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

as for regular ds? probably gen 5 pokemon.

do you wear eyeglasses?


----------



## Marte (Jan 1, 2019)

Sometimes, but I use contact lenses more.

Do you like to bake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

not really unless it's something simple.

what 3ds/2ds model do you own


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't know quite what you mean, but I have the newer 3DS that can scan amiibo cards and has a microSD rather than a physical SD card. It's shiny and red ^^

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

yeah like if it's n3ds galaxy, red 2ds etc etc.

anyways i have the snes n3ds xl :3

best thing u got on wonder trade?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

_a magikarp named $5footlong_ I haven't really gotten anything worth noting other than that lol

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

probably shiny arceus and shiny heatran.. honestly idc how people get them as long as they don't crash my game i'm happy.

(lol yeah i've gotten some interesting names too)

fave kind of biscuit?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

there are different types of biscuit? huh... I dunno then! Just a regular biscuit? definitely not a KFC biscuit those are gross.

(lolol)

same question ig?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

salt ones, preferable with sour cream flavour!

least fave pokemon?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

mr mime and hypno tie for that spot. they both freak me out lmao

same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

Used to be Machamp but after I got my machamp Bertha on POGO she's been my fav lol
My least fav is probably either grimer/muk or koffing/wheezing. Especially the former.

Do you like Staraptor' s cry?

- - - Post Merge - - -



raeyoung said:


> there are different types of biscuit?



She prob means like chips/crisps.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

nooooo I had to go back and listen to it and wow

favorite pokemon battle theme?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> She prob means like chips/crisps.



ohhhhhh I see!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

no i meant cookies or like saltines lol

no idea i dont have music much on since i often play in public or other ppl sit around me lmao

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

Sheila said:


> no i meant cookies or like saltines lol


Well then I also didn't know that biscuits came in other flavors

I honestly don't like any of the battle themes but the one from Gen 4 is okay

Windows or MAC?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

isn't biscuit just british english for cookies lol or did i miss **** lol

for computers then yeah windows on phone i prefer apple/ios though.

how do u burn a wa weg borad?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

???

Favourite anime?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

o u havent seen the video lmao

revolutionary girl utena

yours?


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

Good ol' Dragonball Z!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2019)

the og sailor moon series is great as well :3

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

crisps, like chips? cheddar and sour cream or barbecue!

same question?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Salt and Vinegar

Favorite rap artist?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

hmm, likely Post Malone or something. I don't listen to too much rap.

same question?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Nicki Minaj and Saweetie

Favorite type of ice cream?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 1, 2019)

Vanilla.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Pistachio, forever and always! <3

How has 2018 been for you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 1, 2019)

It was a good year, honestly. One of my better years. I definitely couldn't complain overall.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 1, 2019)

Nothing bad for me that ruined the entire year.

You like blue raspberries?


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

Never tried them.

How is 2019 going for you so far?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Can't complain.

What do you think of Spam?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m not a fan of it

Opinion on sushi?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

It's good!

How about squid?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2019)

To be honest, not sure if I've had it! There were these seafood mixes my gramma used to make, and I think they had tiny tentacles though?

How about you?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m not a huge fan of squid, I prefer octopus.

Favorite song released this year?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Possibly 'On the Run' by Striker. It's incredibly infectious.

Same q?


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

Senses fail - If There Is Light, It Will Find You

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

Prob Mine - Bazzi. Not a fan of popular music but that song is just top quality meme material (and actually not that bad of a song).

Bath or shower?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Shower if I want to get clean, bath if I just want to really relax.

Favorite PSOne game, if any?


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

WWF Smackdown!

Favorite PS2 game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom lol
I also like playing Pets Cats 2 mostly for nostalgia

Same q?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

i cant blieve ur out here making me choose my favourite ps2 game
im gon  have to say spyro a hero's tail? crying bc ur making me pick favourites :'(

how was your day ?


----------



## lilgimm (Jan 1, 2019)

I’ll be completely honest, I slept through most of it. So it was great. 

What’s your favorite condiment?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2019)

Hmm depends on what it's for lol. But honey mustard is usually #1 favorite for dipping etc!

Favorite type of fries?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Cajun Fries are pretty good.

What’s your favorite fruit?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2019)

Bananas and grapes 

Favorite hot pocket?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jakerz said:


> Cajun Fries are pretty good.


Cajun food in general is 10/10


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

I forget all the ones they have so I'll just say meatball mozzarella for now!

Favorite type of donut?


----------



## lilgimm (Jan 2, 2019)

Mmmm, fresh apple cider donuts from the orchard by my grandpa’s house. 
They’re crunchy on the outside, since they roll them in sugar immediately after they come out of the fryer, and warm on the inside. 

Favorite obscure animal?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Jan 2, 2019)

Red lipped batfish

What's the last time you ate a cosmic brownie?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh wow, waaaaay back in elementary school. Or maybe once again past few years?

How long is your to-do list this month?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 2, 2019)

I think "way too long" doesn't even begin to describe it. xD

Same question?


----------



## lilgimm (Jan 2, 2019)

Same boat here my dude. 

What’s your most useless talent?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 2, 2019)

I can make laser sound effects with my tongue. People asked me to do it a LOT in high school lmao.

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 2, 2019)

Art

Favorite card or board game?


----------



## lilgimm (Jan 2, 2019)

Art History!  
I still have my textbook from that class even though I graduated awhiiiile ago. It’s just fun to read. ?\_(ツ)_/? 

———
Oops. 

Favorite card/board game is a tie between Catan and maybe King of Tokyo

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

Uno


Are you good at drawing?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2019)

i used to be somewhat decent but i stopped so now i completely suck. haha


what’s the last thing you ate?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

A guava lol

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

A chicken-fried steak, I believe!

Have you ever seen the movie 'Labyrinth'( w/ David Bowie)? If not, do yourself a favor and watch it. It's amazing!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2019)

lol ninjad dang lurkers lol and no.

last game u played?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 2, 2019)

Nope never seen it?

Favorite Hayao Miyazaki movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2019)

spirited awayyyyyy

do you enjoycooking?


----------



## Flare (Jan 2, 2019)

nope I still need to learn way more. 


Do you have pets?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2019)

Yep, kitten named Luka!

Favorite sea creature?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

Sharks lol

Favorite games rn?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 2, 2019)

Too many to list lol

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

Stardew valley, Tekken 7 and just dance 2019 for now..

Favourite villager species in animal crossing?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 2, 2019)

SQUIRRELS.

How well do you fare with technology?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

Well when it comes to intricate stuff (like setting up homebrew stuff on a vg console) then I can follow instructions pretty well, and it doesn't take me long to learn about how stuff like that works. But you could never find me figuring that kind of stuff out on my own.

How many pillows do you sleep with?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Just one.

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

If you're talking about that kids song that my little sibling plays all the time then yes lol. 

Favorite switch game?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 2, 2019)

i dont actually own a switch so i cant comment on that one

um are u currently reading any books?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

Not at the moment, but I just ordered "Born on the 4th of July" and I'm gonna start reading it as soon as I get it (hopefully this Friday).

Same q?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Not right now but I'd like to get back to my Poe and Lovecraft collections when I can!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2019)

yeah reading that book about vietnam and the vietnam war (lol u forgot a q)

do u like gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes I love them

What’s your favorite super smash character to use?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2019)

kirby and mr game & watch

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Samus and Luigi. I suspect w/ Ultimate though, I'll like Simon & Richter Belmont as well!

I'm curious myself so same question yet again?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2019)

ig lucas and ness can be fun tho.

do you like lasagna?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Lasagna is amazing! I wanna try the eggplant variety though.

If you could eat a lot of something w/o getting fat(or other health problems) what would it be?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

Prob lasagna lmaoo
Also cinnamon rolls

Do you still play any AC game regularly?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2019)

yeah i’m currently playing new leaf right now 

favorite final smash in ultimate?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 2, 2019)

I play Gamecube and New Leaf fairly regularly.

Guess I took too long typing my post. I haven't played Ultimate yet so I can't answer this question. 

What is your favorite natural landmark on Earth?


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

The Grand Canyon for sure, because it's simply a beautiful wonder.

What silly joke has made you laugh?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

Too many to count!

What would you do if you were warped back in time to 1987?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

Would go to a live queen concert

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2019)

not sure about 87, 67 on the other hand :^^)

do u smoke?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 2, 2019)

No, I just don't see much appeal to it.

What potential future technology do you want to come true?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 2, 2019)

No

Favorite movie genre?

- - - Post Merge - - -
Oof ninja'd

Idk I'm not into tech stuff that much

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Either Fantasy or Sci-fi..can't decide which! If it's good enough, Horror too!

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 2, 2019)

Coffee. I can always have a sweet option where I don't as much with tea.

Anything that annoys you?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 2, 2019)

ppl who can't admit to being wrong!

last thing u eat?


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

does a latte count... i havent eaten today. oops. 


whats your favorite song as of right now?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Don't really have one, been listening to full albums lately.

Strawberry cake or blueberry pie?


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

can i go with neither.. D: 

tea or coffee?


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2019)

Coffee

Hot coffee or iced coffee?


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Iced Coffee.

Console or Handheld?


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2019)

Handheld

Lefty or righty?


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

i'm a righty. 


favorite animated character?


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh god that?s a tough one. I?ll go with Ed from Ed Edd n? Eddy.

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Jan 2, 2019)

Currently Retsuko from Aggretsuko. c:

What was the last TV show you watched?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 2, 2019)

...And Mother Makes Five, actually.  My dad likes to watch old TV shows and lately I've been sitting down and watching them with him.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Bob's Burgers.

Hotdog or burger?


----------



## Arasuda (Jan 2, 2019)

Burger, although I like both.

Morning or Late Night person?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

Late night.

Do you like onions?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Onions are great! Especially caramelized.

Spicy or sour?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 2, 2019)

Two things I absolutely hate. But if I had to pick one, it'd probably be spicy.

Favorite Nintendo game?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Almost any Metroid game.

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 3, 2019)

ACWW/NL, SSB Melee, SM Sunshine, SMB3, LOZ Windwaker, LOZ Twilight Princess, many MANY more!

Any school subject you'd study on your own time to enjoy?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Probably History! It's fascinating!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

probably foreign languages if I had the time and motivation... i like learning them and sure could brush up some.

anyway, fave pokemon game?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 3, 2019)

Pok?mon emerald, sapphire, ruby.

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Just English.

Do you prefer indies or triple-A titles?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2019)

Well I grew up playing AAA titles like Super Mario Galaxy, Zelda OOT, Mario Kart, etc. so I'm more into those kinda games than indie games.

Same q?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Probably indies. Whole lotta hidden gems out there!

Do you prefer challenging games or more casual ones?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 3, 2019)

Definitely casual.  I don't like to feel stressed when I'm playing video games.

You?


----------



## nanpan (Jan 3, 2019)

Depends on my mood really but more often the casual ones 

Favorite site you use daily?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

uhh probably the music blogs i follow.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

The MMA, Metal Music Archives.

Favorite kind of cheese, if any?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 3, 2019)

Pepperjack. It's one of the few cheeses I'll eat on a routine basis. So good.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

parmesan ig.. yum! as long as it's not soft creamy cheese i'm good lol

fave kind of juice?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Possibly cranberry!

Favorite kind of nut, if any?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm not a huge nut guy, but I enjoy peanuts from time to time.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Marte (Jan 3, 2019)

Pomegranate !

When was the last time you were sick? I am right now and I'm in misery, lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm not sure. A while ago, I think?

Ever had durian?


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2019)

nope! the texture looks gross to me.  

morning person or night owl?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Night owl...sort of. Idk, it tends to fluctuate.

Alfredo sauce or tomato sauce?


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2019)

if i had to chose, tomato. 
but i don’t like it that much, i’m a pesto fan.


cats or dogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

tomato definitely.

fave kind of pasta


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Probably rotini.

Most exotic food you've ever had?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 3, 2019)

I had this one potluck a few years ago but forgot its name. I initially thought it was something sweet but it turned out to be VERY spicy. My mouth was on fire leading to me asking how they even manage to eat it in large amounts. To describe it's appearance, it's shaped like an imperfect sphere.

Are you finally starting college/university or are you currently learning right now?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 4, 2019)

No, but soon.

Have you seen the two new meme movies? (Bandersnatch and/or Bird Box)


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2019)

yeah i saw both

same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2019)

Nope.

Do you like Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes. One of my childhood fren :')

Most addictive games?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2019)

Here are a few that at least used to be addicting for me: Farmville, Cafe World, Animal Crossing.

According to where you live, are you old enough to drive?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes, but I don't currently

What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm a sucker for brownies.  They're soooo good. <3

You?


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2019)

Does ice cubes count? I eat ice cubes all the time, it's an addiction hahahah. If not, then I have to go with chocolate fondant. 

Have you watched Bird Box?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

I have not.

How's life so far?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2019)

pretty meh. i mean i got a good work practice and maybe soon a job but personally.. could be better man.

anyways, fave 3ds game?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf, of course 

Last concert you went to?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

None. Never been to one before. Too much social anxiety.

Something that burns you up?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm honestly not sure what you mean by that. Do you mean something that annoys me? If so, that would be battery life of electronics in general.

Is no one else a racing fan here?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 5, 2019)

well I'm certainly not at least

if the bell tree added an entry fee to participate in events, would that be a tbt fare?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2019)

Um, I guess?

Guilty pleasure?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

cheesy spanish music i guess lol

yours?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2019)

Watching my favorite show back-to-back, and when I finish it... start it over within the week. It's just perfect for me I guess lol.

Why's your favorite animal your favorite?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2019)

My favourite animal is an eagle because I find them to be cute in a way and that they can be used as a parental figure (e.g. a mother eagle cares for their young).

Most annoying ad?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2019)

Any that interrupt the flow of my music on Spotify!

Hardest game you ever played?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Killzone 2 on Elite difficulty. I'm shocked I didn't have a stroke playing the final boss with how much I was raging.

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 6, 2019)

Mega Man 2. I don't care what anyone says, you could go back and play any NES game and nearly all of them would make Dark Souls look like a daycare. Thank God for save states.

Has there been any video game which has made you feel any kind of genuine strong emotion? If so, which one(s)?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

Undertale, perhaps. Yeah it's a bit dramatic but oh well! XD

Likewise?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 6, 2019)

The Last of Us and Uncharted 4: A Thief's End. I absolutely LOVED the story telling of both games. Each character feels fully fleshed out, and each ending struck me hard (in different ways).

Any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

School starting tomorrow. Reeeeeee

Do you like honey?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

yeah it can be nice in tea or on toast but I don't like it too much.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

It's okay

What are you craving?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

tacos from last night wmh im such a hungry thot

fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 6, 2019)

Shiny Steelix. It looks like a banana!

What's your favorite Pokemon type?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

dark!

worst phone you ever owned if any?


----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2019)

I broke my favorite phone when I was a kid (and my first), and in replacement I got a sony ericsson. It wasn't bad, but I always missed the one I broke haha.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 6, 2019)

Grapes, mandarins, peaches, pears, and apples!

Ever had ice cream cake?

- - - Post Merge - - -



HistoryH22 said:


> The Last of Us and Uncharted 4: A Thief's End. I absolutely LOVED the story telling of both games. Each character feels fully fleshed out, and each ending struck me hard (in different ways).


YES


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

yeah it's common here 

fave tbt collectible u own?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

Yellow house yeah boiiii

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

my jingle balls obv ;D

unpopular ac villager u like?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

Marcel. For some reason everyone dislikes him but I think he's funny and cute. They even put him on my banner!!

Same q?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 6, 2019)

I have recently taken a liking to Moose after having him in my town for a while. 

What is your favorite AC PWP?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

Probably either the flower arch or the flower clock!

Favorite yt channel?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 6, 2019)

I have so many but I'd say Markiplier.  His rage game let's plays are the funniest **** lmao

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

j.t. sexkik lol... pregante

least fav shiny pokemon?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 6, 2019)

Krookodile? Idk

Favourite twitch streamers? If any?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

whoever gives away shiny pokemons ig? lol i dont watch them but ig some might be doing that considering game usernames

do u like nuts?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2019)

I like them especially if they're almonds coated with m&m's. On a side note, we're not going to the dark side, okay?

When was the last time you felt awful/good?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 6, 2019)

Last night, I had a pretty bad headache for some reason. Everything's fine now though.

Least favorite music genre?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

Alternative rock/metal and post-grunge, stuff like Nickelback, Theory of a Deadman, Staind, Sevendust, etc. Can't stand it!!

Next event you're looking forward to?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

uhhh idk?? easter hunt if u mean tbt i guess watch everyone go cray

what did u have for dinner?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

didn't have dinner yet :/ might have ramen @u@

same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

Last night we had meatball subs! Yum.

Likewise?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

Yesterday my mum made some top tier pierogis!

Favorite music artist?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

For classical I like Chopin and Beethoven, and for modern music I like Phil Collins a lot.

Do you sleep with your pets? (Or if you don't have any pets, would you?)


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

I would if I had any pets lol but only if they weren't super big lol

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

dont have any.

least fave xmas song?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 6, 2019)

raeyoung: I can't unfortunately since I'm allergic </3 I looove animals and I really want a cat/dog someday but they wouldn't be allowed in my bed since their fur causes my skin to itch :c

Sheila: I hate almost every xmas song LOLLLL

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

I last ate some mac n cheese bites from white castle lol

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

ninjad xD

some yoghurt and water if u count that for drink.
--

what kind of computer do u have if any


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

An HP laptop. Pretty decent too!

Do you sleep naturally?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

oop ninja'd
-----
sleep naturally? I don't know what that means, but I'd think so?

same question?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 6, 2019)

WE ALL GETTING NINJAD LOLLL
I have a MacBook Pro

What's your favorite collectible?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

either Pikachu egg or pokeball. Once I get a load of TBT (aka never), I'm going on a mad hunt for a Pokeball lmao

same question?


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2019)

ugh there's lots of good ones, if I had to pick either rainbow feather or the crescent glow wand I guess ! 

whats ur favorite colour of Yoshi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2019)

I love the dark blue yoshi since that's the one that could fly with any shell in Super Mario World. I also really like thr yellow and purple yoshis!

Best egg collectible?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 6, 2019)

I like Frost Eggs so much that I have 4 of them.

Same question?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 6, 2019)

I've got none but the Frost eggs have a nice pattern.

Same question? (Since I can't really answer it.)


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

ALL OF THEM

Favourite meme rn?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

None.

Same question?


----------



## Flare (Jan 7, 2019)

Uhh can't decide whoops. 

If you had to choose would you skydive or go tightrope walking over a cliff.


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2019)

skydiving for suureee lol

would you rather have no sense of smell or taste


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Smell.

Has there ever been a movie that gave you nightmares?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep a lot lmao. Grudge movies, wrong turn movies, insidious movies, saw movies and many other I can't think of rn LOL

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

Not really unless it was like really bad I guess lol

fave pastry?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 7, 2019)

Hmm, this is difficult. There's a lot of good pastries, but I'm gonna say the eclair. Hard to go wrong with an eclair.

Do you watch sports at all? If so, what's your favorite sport?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

yeah i like watching ski jumping on the telly so that

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't watch sports but I like to play soccer, tennis and other stuff.

Fave music artist/singer?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 7, 2019)

Hmm, probably Freddie Mercury tbh.

Favorite book author/writer?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2019)

ryu murakami :3 and ig jos? saramago and yukio mishima as well.

least fave game?


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't really play bad games, uhhh.... ill just say overly gritty realistic shooters. They seem like no fun


Do you like normal or dark chocolate ?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Normal for sure.

Favorite season?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Spring ✿

Wah?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH INDEED!

Are you any good at drawing?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm pretty terrible at most forms of art, honestly. 

What book are you reading right now?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm going to start reading Born on the Fourth of July soon, and after that I think I'll finish reading other books I put away like Christine.

Same q?


----------



## Flare (Jan 7, 2019)

Don't read as much as before besides those for school subjects. 

Do your keys have unique patterns on them?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

I don't have any keys besides the key to my dorm, and it's just a normal one

Who made your signature?


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2019)

Whoever designed the pkmn in gen 2

If you had a random $1000 right now what would you spend it on


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 7, 2019)

Leaf tickets in Pocket Camp and I wouldn't even bat an eye

You?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 7, 2019)

I'd use it to do research and travel.

Favorite Animal Crossing villager?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 7, 2019)

Raddle or Eugene

Do you basically live in the basement? I don’t....


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 7, 2019)

Nope. I live in an apartment.

Have you ever seen a meteor shower in real life?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

I haven't, even though I really want to. I'm a big astro nerd.

Do you have a car?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Nope!

Do you have a mental illness?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Yeah unfortunately. Quite a few...

Same q?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2019)

i'm 99% sure i don't but i guess u never know

last tv show u watched?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 7, 2019)

American Horror Story: Cult. 

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 7, 2019)

Either Friends or Samurai Champloo?

Last meal?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 7, 2019)

Chicken Nuggets and Potato gems. 

Same Question?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 7, 2019)

Haha yes it does. Just had some Wendy's!

Last drink?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 7, 2019)

Lemonade

Favourite Desert?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2019)

cheesecake or the combo of brownies/cookies and ice cream

same question?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 7, 2019)

Banana Split coated with White Chocolate sauce.

Would you rather have every single amiibo ever or 7 games of your choice for free.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2019)

7 games of my choice for free hell yeah. I already know what I'd pick too!

same question? it's a good one lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 7, 2019)

It's a hard one, I think maybe all the Amiibos. Mostly because I want to collect more Amiibos and I already have all the games that I wanted as I got them as gifts. (Smash and Mario Party)

Same Question? _I don't want to keep answering my own questions and not let others answer. hahahhh_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Prob every amiibo cause I love figurines lol

Favorite fast food?


----------



## Dim (Jan 8, 2019)

Macdonald’s or Wendy’s

Favorite plant?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 8, 2019)

Lagerstroemia indica. It was in our backyard when I was a little girl. Always somewhere in my sight while I was doing homework and etc. Just the only memory that's good before everything starts falling apart.













Is the bandai pocket monster ball collection selling in your country?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2019)

I have no idea!

Did you get adequate sleep?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

Eh, for the most part.

Favorite NES game?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2019)

Not really sure, to be honest. You'd think it'd be Metroid, given my love for the series but it isn't! Perhaps Super Mario Bros. 3?

Have you ever "snapped"?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2019)

Frequently lmao

Do you collect anything (if so, what)?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes, I'm collecting computers  

Would you rather like to live 100 years into the future or 100 years in the past?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2019)

100% the future!

What is your favourite non-AC game?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jan 8, 2019)

My favourite non-AC game would have to be either Hyrule Warriors (for the Switch) or Age Of Mythology 

Do you like reading with an E-Reader more than reading on real paper?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2019)

I've never had an E-Reader before so can't say! I imagine I'd still prefer paper though. Not sure.

Do you consider yourself healthy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2019)

Unfortunately not - I'm currently struggling with a lot of health issues that have stopped me being able to work and live a full life but I'm in recovery so things are looking up 

What was the best movie you saw last year?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 8, 2019)

If we're only counting movies released last year, Infinity War. If we're counting movies I watched last year, then Lord of the Rings: Return of the King.

Likewise?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2019)

probably That Summer (awesome documentary) :3

do you like eating vegan dishes?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes! I've been vegan for two years now and it's amazing how you can make a vegan version of basically anything!

Cats or dogs?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

Cats.  I don't mind dogs though!

Do you have piercings?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2019)

no, used to have my ears though.

do you play any app games?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 8, 2019)

I used to all the time, but not much anymore. Maybe Evil Apples here and there.

How clean is your room/house rn?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2019)

pretty messy, mom works full time and i'm like 80% i think so yeah we dont have that much time to clean lol

fave kind of cheese?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 8, 2019)

Pepperjack. Im addicted to it.

Same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

Smoked gouda is the best

Do you prefer burgers or hot dogs?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

Definitely burgers. Especially cheeseburgers lol

Favorite kind of soup?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2019)

Eggdrop!

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 8, 2019)

Pumpkin

What is your favorite world in New Super Mario Bros Wii?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

Shoot it's been a while since I played that game 
Uhhhh probably the desert world (W2) since the desert levels were always my favorite in the NSMB series

Which game console do you have the most games for?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2019)

3DS, hands down.

same question?


----------



## Cascade (Jan 8, 2019)

as for now the Switch one, I bought a lot from eshop games.

Do you still play ACNL when the new AC released?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 8, 2019)

I have no plans to stop playing after the new AC is released.

What historical era do you find most interesting?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 8, 2019)

Oof. That is an incredibly hard question for me. I'll list my top 3 (in no particular order) because I totally can:
1) United States Homefront during the Great War.
2) The Interwar period in Great Britain
3) Fascist Italy (specifically the life of Galeazzo Ciano and Benito Mussolini)

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 8, 2019)

Definitely the Cold War.

Do you know what a teaboo is?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2019)

No.  Do I want to?

Strangest SFW thing you've ever seen?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 9, 2019)

All my new 3DSs play NL opening music at nights, in turn while it's close - not open.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2019)

Hard to say! My memory's horrible.

Favorite brand of chips/crisps?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2019)

Cheeto's (hot fries). I also like any kettle jalapeno chips (the main one we have, their bags have a lighthouse or something on the front? Forgot the company name lol). Lay's are okay too from time to time, especially baked chips!

How about you?


----------



## rianne (Jan 9, 2019)

Calbee, hands down. I love the pizza chips, salad potato sticks, light salt potato chips. . .great. . .I just had fresh blueberries and I want chips now lol.

How old are you turning (or have turned) this year?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 9, 2019)

i am 19 (holy moly) and will be 20 all the way in november (holy moly)

whats ur fav pc game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 9, 2019)

Team Fortress 2. That game is one of my most played games of all time and I have so many good memories with it.

Favorite video game in general?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2019)

Sunset... best point and click ever... (reason why I am even keeping my steam ig lolll)

do u like tofu?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2019)

Not sure I've ever had it! Would like to though.

Do you watch ASMR vids?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2019)

From time to time, yeah! My favorite being zen garden arrangements.

What music do you mellow/study/sleep to?


----------



## rianne (Jan 9, 2019)

It sounds cheesy shocker but I have a personalized playlist made by my partner that eases my anxiety and stress. Other than that, I like to listen to Kehlani, L?on, H.E.R., Marina & the Diamonds, CRUISR, Sabrina Claudio, etc.

Same?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 9, 2019)

There are way too many to name. But when I'm messed, it's most likely to be either Rachmaninoff or Tchaikovsky piano concerto, specifically by pianist Alexis Weissenberg with conductor Herbert von Karajan. It feels dead because too filled up insides.

OR our genius honky pianists duo Les Freres. This one fills me insides differently.

How cold is it recently in your place?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2019)

When I woke up or was freezing because I had a fan blowing and my vent was shut. But now I've turned my space heater on so it's nice and toasty ^__^

How often do you laugh?

- - - Post Merge - - -



NoUsernameHere said:


> Team Fortress 2. That game is one of my most played games of all time and I have so many good memories with it.


WHAT A GREAT GAME HHHHH


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 9, 2019)

I laugh quite a bit. Life's too short not to.

Any plans for today?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2019)

well i just got home from work and buying some groceries so watch tv and chill i guess lolll..

fave vegetable?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

ew vegetables (broccoli)

which pokeball is your favorite (in general, not just collectibles)?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 9, 2019)

Dusk Balls are very nice. They have a better catch rate than Ultra Balls (iirc) when it's nighttime or in dark areas like caves, so that's pretty cool.

What's a food you would like to try but haven't yet?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> WHAT A GREAT GAME HHHHH


DUDE IKR HHHHHHH


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2019)

hm.. dunno.. maybe something vegan without nuts lol

do u like potatoes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 9, 2019)

For sure! Potatoes are the best 

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 9, 2019)

Nah.  

Are you a collectibles person (on this site)?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

not really, but I do admit that having nice collectibles feels really good!

same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2019)

Heck yea

Do you sleep w a fan on?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 9, 2019)

Not always, but I find the sound of one very soothing.

If you could have any collectible, what would it be?


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2019)

Pietro! The day they make him is the day I'll have it made. p:

When was the last time you built a snowman


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 9, 2019)

Oh boy at least 10 years ago or more

What website do you spend the most time on besides this one?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2019)

Probably the Metal Music Archives or YouTube.

What drives you crazy?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 9, 2019)

Myself.

Favorite athlete?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't know.. Usain bolt maybe..

Favourite horror game?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

omfg that's hard... I'd have to say Corpse Party :/

same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2019)

Possibly one of the first 3 Silent Hill games.

Same q yet again?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 9, 2019)

I really enjoyed the original Dead Space. Nice space horror with good lore.

Favorite gameboy advance game?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2019)

SMB3, Sonic Battle, Hamtaro, Megaman Battle Network (2?), always wanted to play Pokemon back then, but wasn't allowed as a kid lol.

How about favorite Gameboy Color game?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)

Pokemon Yellow maybe?

Pizza or cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

pizza i dont like sweets stuff much.

ever tried tofu pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2019)

No but I'd like to!

Do you consider yourself spiritual?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2019)

Never have, but I'm curious lol

Favorite stuffed animal as a kid?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a fluffy white cat plush called Peachy that I've had since I was 6, and she still lives on my bed now c:

Who is your dream villager?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 10, 2019)

carackobama said:


> I have a fluffy white cat plush called Peachy that I've had since I was 6, and she still lives on my bed now c:
> 
> Who is your dream villager?



Wow. since 6 years. She's must be a lucky cat plush!
I don't have specific dreamies thing.

How long do you play video games a day usually?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 10, 2019)

Only 1-2 hours because school has started

You all time favourite game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2019)

Take a wild guess my boi

Same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

New Leaf will always have my heart, even though I prefer playing Pocket Camp at this point in time.

Are you back in school yet?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

I technically never left. While I had a winter "break", I spent most of it researching for my thesis.

Same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

Nope, I'm starting my second semester of freshman year in 11 days.

Is there snow where you live?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

yes, pretty wet and icy though.

you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nope. It's too warm outside for it.

Ever been to a casino?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

no and i dont wanna

fave ds game?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Pokemon Pearl. It got me back into Pokemon.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

wow uhm, probably like the chrono trigger re-release or pok?mon b2w2.

fave snes game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2019)

Super Mario World! Though there's a lot more games I need to play...

Favorite youtube series?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2019)

Hmm, if you mean Original series, I don't watch them much (maybe watched a few episodes of Game Grumps' show). If you mean channel in general: Gaming Lemon, Dashie, Game Grumps, PBG, Completionist, Brutalmoose, Peaceful Cuisine (ASMR), Jonathan Young (music), among MANY others!

How about you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

I guess Gridiron Heights. I dont really have any series that I watch. 

Favorite salad dressing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

none, i hate those thicc dressing. olive oil with some salt and garlic is good enough.

do u still have holidays stuff up?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)

Nope! We took it all down a few days ago

Favourite colour?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2019)

Mainly purple! Either dark or pastel. Pastel pink and blue are nice too. c:

If you had to choose: all black or all white clothes for the rest of your life?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

uhh all black i hate white clothes and u can always pimp em up 

u?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2019)

Lol agreed. I like the idea of white clothes, but not for everyday. So black would be safer <3

Soup or garden salad? (your choice of what kind)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2019)

It depends. If they have a soup I like them yeah, but most of the time I would go with salad.

How many blankets are on your bed?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

1 blanket and 1 duvet winter season :3

u like wah?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Favorite Mario Kart character?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2019)

Isabelle, Peach, Daisy, Toadette, Link!

Favorite fruit in AC?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

Ninja'd lol.  I'd have to say cherries because their perfect versions are very pretty.

Favorite villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

fave fruit is peach butts lol

fave crisps?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2019)

Shoot y'all need to slow down lmaoo

Fav crisps? Probably barbecue^^

Same q?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

Well uh it should be pretty obvious but um 

Do you play ACNL frequently?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

**NINJA'D**
Yes, I play ACNL at least 30-45 minutes a day. Gotta get my dailies!


Favorite ACNL season?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)

Spring!

Favourite Disney character?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow there's a lot... probably Megara (I think that's how you spell it) or Esmeralda.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

uhh honestly idk xD i dont really watch didney alot lol

least fave cartoon(s)?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Adventure Time. Unpopular opinion, I know.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2019)

Certain modern ones like Johnny Test and Hanna Barbera ones(save for Swat Kats...LOVE THAT SHOW).

All-time favorite cartoon?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)

Steven Universe or BoJack Horseman

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2019)

Sonic the Hedgehog(Sonic SatAM)...forever and always!

Do you plan on getting married? I sure as hell don't!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

I hope to one day, yes

What time do you typically go to bed?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2019)

Nowadays, around 4-7 am. Hopefully when the pain is gone I regulate it again!

Favorite sitcom if any?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Scrubs. It never ceased to make me laugh (except the episodes where it turned the emotion up to 11).

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2019)

Does Drake & Josh and iCarly count? If not, then I don't have any.

What was the longest time you had a hiatus on this forum?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 10, 2019)

Technically just a couple of days. Then again, Im still new haha.

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 10, 2019)

So far, I think the longest I have been inactive was only a few days at most.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2019)

Between May 2015 when I was 18 and April of last year (2018) when I was (just about) 21.

What’s your favorite genre of music?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2019)

Pop and I'm not even ashamed.

You?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2019)

Rock.

When did you last get a haircut?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

5 days ago..

What was the last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)

pokemon ultra sun, trying to sr for a shiny kyurem -.- **** it though lol

fave author?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 11, 2019)

RL Stine

Favourite collectible of tbt?


----------



## Flare (Jan 12, 2019)

New Leaf icon. 

What about you?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 12, 2019)

blue rose hybrid, def!
ive always had this love for blue roses so ♡♡

whats ur top song recommendation?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

Canto do desertor (Lu?s C?lia). Go hear it now unless u know it already then be my friend.

do u actually like food beans.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2019)

Yeah some of them

You?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2019)

Beans are life tbh

How would you describe your personal style?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

hippie ig? or just cool second hand/vintage maybe. or both. 

(also yes beans <3)

do u like king dedede?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

yes omk !!!

are you good at replying to vm's?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 12, 2019)

Not really heh

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2019)

yeah as long as i'm on my laptop i dont like doing it on phone.

do u like salt & vinegar crisps?


----------



## Marte (Jan 12, 2019)

Mehhhh. It's just under the like category, to say it like that. It's not bad tho.

Do you have a main in smash? If you even play smash?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2019)

I own Smash for the 3DS but haven't started playing it yet!

What is your favourite games console?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 12, 2019)

So hard to pick one, as there are pros and cons to each! But I currently own: 3DS XL, Xbox One & 360, PS4, Switch, and the Wii.

How about you?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2019)

Definitely 3DS, with Wii coming in a very close second.

Favorite Pikmin color? (Hopefully this question isn't too specific)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2019)

Blue for sure.

Favorite Nintendo game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

Definitely SM64!!!

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2019)

Any of the Metroids w/ any of the Zeldas coming a close second!!

Favorite JRPG(if any)?


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2019)

Tales of the Abyss!! I'm basic

If you could have 1 super power what would it be


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

I want to fly so badly lol
If not that, then I would like to be able to see into the past.

Who is your go-to character in Mario Kart?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2019)

Definitely Yoshi.

Same question?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 12, 2019)

luigi or villager lmao

fav ds game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

Probably either Super Mario 64 DS or Warioware DIY.

Do you like tea?


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2019)

yea! But I feel like it requires a lot of effort to make it good so I hardly ever drink it

what's your favorite item of clothing u own?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 13, 2019)

honestly, i should throw it away bc its stained n fallin apart by now, but theres this cat overall print boxy t shirt with rolled up sleeves and a wide neck that my mom bought from mango for me a bit back. it looks absolutely amazing n i love it but hnnn

what book would u recommend a stranger?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2019)

Life in the World Unseen.

Same q?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2019)

Harry potter

A game that you're playing a lot lately?


----------



## rianne (Jan 13, 2019)

_Child of Light_. I'm trying to pace myself so I don't play it for hours; I really enjoy everything about it so it's tough lol.

Do you think any ~*~conspiracy theories~*~ are amusing/interesting?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 13, 2019)

my father believes that aliens do exist solely for the existence of flying saucers. he says if u look back at airplanes, technology just skyrocketed(heh) in the field of aviation suddenyl during WWII, and that its possible bc Nazis found a flying saucer that had crashed or smthin

do u listen to (a) pod cast/s? if so, which one(s)? if not, would you ever give it a try?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2019)

No and no

You?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2019)

I listen to a few Disney podcasts but I definitely want to expand my horizons and listen to more!

Where is your happy place?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

no and probably not.

do u like salt & vinegar crisps?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes pls

What are you craving rn?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

avocado ayyy lmango

do u like turts


----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2019)

Turts are cool.

How about ferrets?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 13, 2019)

theyre very cute n fun in theory imo, but sounds terribly hard to keep. messy n smelly like keeping hedgehogs which would b troublesome;;; def v cute tho. overall rating of 6/10.

What was ur childhood dream?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

According to my mom I wanted to be a firefighter. Probably because my kindergarten was right next to a fire department. 

If you could have one super power what would it be?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2019)

Turn invisible I guess?

Favorite soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

depends on how it's made but thicccc pea soup are always good!

least fave pokemon game?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 13, 2019)

pokrmon xy. my fav gens were 2 n 3, so i find the slightly less challenging gameplay of xy(if u dont do multiplayer) a lil disheartening

what instrument would u play if u were invited to a ~weird~ instrument band


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

uhh idk what counts as weird instruments lol... tambourine maybe?

would you ever consider eating insects?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

I've had crickets, tarantulas, silkworms, ants.. probably more. Eating insects isn't exactly strange to me. 

if you could only listen to one song for the rest of your life what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

I really dislike that question because there are loads of songs I really love and keep close since I'm a huge music geek.. thank u, next. (not that song but to illustrate).

most annoying songs/music you ever heard?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

Modern pop and kpop after 2008. I grew up on korean music since I lived there... but I can't even imagine going back listening to some of the newer things that are popular hits now. 

uhhh what will you name your switch town?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

yeah i agree.. there are some korean 60s stuff i like but yeah recent decade no thanks.

probably won't get a switch so idk.

did u ever own a ds lite?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

Nope. I went from Dsi to 3dsXL 

what was your first gaming console?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 13, 2019)

i currently live in KR, and the pop songs have been ehh imo since b4 (cause,, im not too big a pop fan to begin w sadly ; but sum indie ones are p gucci?

i owned a DS lite, yes. the only consoles ive ever owned were the gameboy special, DS lite and the 3DS.
edit: was ninja'd but ig its the GB Special. If an emulator on a desktop counts, that too

Whats ur #1 "emo" song/song u listen to when ur sad


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

princepoke said:


> i currently live in KR, and the pop songs have been ehh imo since b4 (cause,, im not too big a pop fan to begin w sadly ; but sum indie ones are p gucci?
> 
> i owned a DS lite, yes. the only consoles ive ever owned were the gameboy special, DS lite and the 3DS.
> 
> Whats ur #1 "emo" song/song u listen to when ur sad



Yeah I mean, I love korean indie, rock, and certain hip hop artists but I just can't stand recent pop. 

When I get sad or emo I listen to Where the Wild Things Are soundtrack lol 

have you ever had surgery?


----------



## rianne (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes, two. I was KO'd via anesthesia/anesthetic for both. :3 I've had a possibly cancerous birthmark removed and my third molars/wisdom teeth (all 4 removed in under an hour according to my parents). 

What's your favorite vegetable?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

I love eating dishes with eggplant but their appearance as an actual fruit scares me haha! 

how many litres of water do you drink a day?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

Idek lol 
But probably less than one 

Would you consider going to Japan to see the Nintendo World park?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2019)

That would be a dream come true! I'm a big theme park and Nintendo geek and Japan is top of my travel bucket list <3

same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

Heck yeah!!! I've been wanting a theme park like that since I was in Middle School so I'm super hyped!

Do you sleep with any animals at night?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

*Stuffed* animals lol and a lot of em! (teddy bears for life ><)

same question?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2019)

I don't! My pets sleep in a separate room, though I wish I could snuggle my cat sometimes <3

Favourite Mario universe character?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

definitely shy guy aha

did u ever beat that balloon-flying level in super mario world?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

Do you mean Tubular from the special world? If so, yes I have. I hated that level but I managed to beat it.

Do you like The Office (US)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

idk what it was called but i remember it being hell bc u had to time all those balloon powerups lolll and yea it was a special

idk if i watched it but probably not eh

fave british comedy series?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2019)

this is so hard because I'm British BUUUT either Peep Show or The IT Crowd!

same question?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

Peaky Blinders or Black Mirror. And for trash tv Just Tattoo Of Us man it's so cringey and bad but so addictive.

edit i realised the question was comedy series. but i can't think of any right now haha. Uh maybe inbetweeners?

Do you like to watch documentaries? If so, what is your favourite kind?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 13, 2019)

World War II documentaries, for sure, especially if they are based around Fascist Italy.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

YES

preferable political ones from the 60s/70s

r u a dank turt?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2019)

Hell yeah 

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

duuuuuuude yes.

fave easter egg collectible on tbt?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2019)

Frost Easter Egg, actually.  It's soooo pretty.  Second favorite would be Aurora Easter Egg though.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

galaxy egg or dark egg i think.

also the april fool ones were so cool wish we could have kept them T_T

least fave ac villager?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 13, 2019)

curly, absolutely vile 

favourite ac npc?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

Phineas 

approximately how much tbt have you spent on collectibles over the years?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

way too many/much dont make me count lol.

fave animal?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 13, 2019)

Honestly any animal thats cute and fluffy. Pandas and red pandas are the best, if I have to choose <3

cats or dogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

doggos definitely

language(s) u wanna learn?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 13, 2019)

Italian and German. I need them for research.

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 13, 2019)

I would like to learn Mandarin because it seems like it will become fairly useful, especially in the future.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

portuguese, it's such a cool language and i wanna learn it properly :c

also spanish.

do u enjoy wine?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

No, it's really blehh 
(I don't really enjoy anything like that so it's no surprise)

Favorite color toad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

green obviously gimme dank weed.

do you enjoy vegan food?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2019)

yes!! I'm a vegan of two years

what is your favourite cuisine?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 13, 2019)

Korean 

are you allergic to anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

nuts/peanuts which sucks golf balls bc a lot of vegan food is basically made of em sigh

you?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes, there are some really good recipes if you look enough.

Guess I took too long writing that. For the above question, nothing that I know of, which I am grateful for.

What video game would you consider yourself best at?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2019)

none really i play very casually.

do u like halloumi?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2019)

Had to look it up, don't think I've tried it but I'm curious!

Favorite cheese in general?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2019)

Parmesan.

Favorite thing to eat?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2019)

Hooo boy you asked the right person; buffalo wings, steak fries w/ honey mustard, Jamaican beef/chicken patties, my gramma's curry chicken and rice, etc.

How about you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

Mmm I love honey barbecue wings with ranch. Also beef lo mein. 

Favorite food collectible?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 13, 2019)

Pumpkin cupcake, it looks so delicious and I really like pumpkin flavored sweets.

Do you dislike any collectibles, if so then why?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 13, 2019)

No dislikes for me.

What is on the menu for dinner for you?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2019)

Not sure to be honest, may be nothing tonight (money's been tight).

Where/how do you get your water to drink?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2019)

From our water filter jug!

What is your favourite meal of the day?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2019)

Dinner. Don't really eat much else.

Fondest memory?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

Going to the quarry with my neighbor on warm Summer afternoons/evenings. He turned out to be a bit of a pervert so I can't see him anymore, but just the memory of doing a little bit of hiking and looking out at the water at sunset makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Just thinking about it makes me want to cry. I wish I could go back.

Same question?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

I can't really pick one, but one that's really up there was when I made my very first friend. I was sitting alone on a bench watching all the other kids play on the playground, since nobody was really friends with me in kindergarten, and she came up to me and said hi and I played with her for the recess time that was left. We were reaaally good friends up until I moved, and we still talk every now and again. ^^

Same question?


----------



## Coffins (Jan 13, 2019)

Being a young adult with a job, a bunch of free time, few bills, and few worries. 

What are you currently working on within yourself?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

Self confidence, self control (in speaking/social situations), being a better person, etc. 

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

Not letting what people think of me bother me so much.

Do you have any Pokemon cards?


----------



## rianne (Jan 13, 2019)

Ninja'd

Yes, I even have some Japanese ones.

How was your weekend?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

i didnt even notice  it was the weekend tbh, i worked both nights and i made cupcakes so that was nice.

what ur fav song atm?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure, I usually listen to full albums.

How about you?


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

Dream Theater -Fall Into the Light

Do you have any posters in your room? If so what?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

It's been a long time since I've had posters! I have a special one of Miku Hatsune in a frame (thanks to my bf) leaning behind my TV waiting to be hung up.

If you could go to any live show/concert/game right now, where would it be?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 14, 2019)

I honestly don’t really like going to concerts/shows! They’re too loud and busy for me :,,)



What’s your favorite outfit to wear?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

My Panic! At The Disco sweatshirt and some comfy leggings ^^ I also like wearing this half floral, half striped dress but it's cold szn rn 

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm not sure to be honest. I don't have a lot of outfits TO wear! I gotta get on top of that(esp. some more band shirts).

How about yous?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2019)

I love wearing giant sweatshirts/sweaters. Any outfit with that is a great one imo.

Do you like rap music?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

It depends. Some rap music is good, while others are tRASh

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2019)

Depends.

Favorite comfort food?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 14, 2019)

Idk if restaurant food counts but Chick-fil-a is my go-to if I’m feeling sick or having a bad day hahaha

If you found an extra $200 right now, what would you buy with it?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

I'd pay off my medical bill, or get new mattresses!

Are you picky about your head/earphones?


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

I guess so

Last show you’ve watch today?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 14, 2019)

Friends

What did you eat today?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 14, 2019)

Pepperoni pizza. It was a treat day.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2019)

Pepperoni Stromboli

Same question again?


----------



## rianne (Jan 15, 2019)

Salmon fried rice then strawberry flavored popcorn as a snack afterward. c: 

What do you usually order as a drink when eating out at a restaurant?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 15, 2019)

coke or hot green tea

do you read graphic novels? if so what is your favourite?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2019)

I’ve read a few! I really loved Snot Girl

Same question?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 15, 2019)

Saga and Watchmen 

If you could be magically transported into a fictional world, which world would that be?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

1. Sims, perfect adulthood lol. 2. Destiny as I love being a hunter, but the universe itself would be gruesome. 3. Pokemon, but the bigger Pokemon would be terrifying LOL. 4. Avatar: TLA (I'd love to be a water bender), but again, the war lol

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2019)

uhh idk i'm not really that much into fantasy world, but the sailor moon universe would be nice ig lol

do u like oat yogurt?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Like yogurt with granola? If so then yes! If there's an actual oat yogurt, sounds interesting lol

Favorite syrup for pancake/waffles?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2019)

Caramel 

Favorite youtubers?


----------



## rianne (Jan 15, 2019)

Cayleigh Elise, Tifjef069, Casually Explained, MrKravin, Molly Burke, Ready to Glare, The World of Dave (and Erina toooo), Doctor Mike,. . .I have many faves lol. . .I watch a variety of YT content. (,:

Do you listen to videos, TV shows or other media besides music as background noise while doing other things?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah sometimes when I'm doing something, I turn on audio mode in twitch.

Favorite twitch streamers? If any?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2019)

I’ve never watched a Twitch stream before tbh! I would love to hear any recommendations tho!

Favourite place you’ve travelled to?


----------



## rianne (Jan 15, 2019)

Hong Kong. But Japan is a pretty close second. I'm suuuper biased though since I'm biracial (half Chinese). (,:

Same?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2019)

Hmm...I suppose the Berkshires in western Massachusetts! Absolutely BEAUTIFUL there!

Do you prefer soda, an energy drink, or coffee to help get you through the day?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't tend to use caffeinated drinks to get me through the day, but I do generally prefer soda over the other two things over the course of a full day.

Any plans for today?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2019)

Do my homework :c

You?


----------



## Cwynne (Jan 15, 2019)

Same with homework tbh
If you could be any age right now, would you change your current age and to what?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Maybe early 20s again. It's not a big deal, I'd just be a few years younger, but just miss being 19-21.

How about you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm in the same boat. Maybe early 20s again. Im not sure if Id change mine, though. 25 isnt bad.

Favorite soft drink?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2019)

Do milkshakes count? If so then an oreo milkshake, if not maybe apple juice!

What is your favourite TV show?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2019)

M*A*S*H ... <3

worst tv show(s)?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't really like Grey's Anatomy... It always ends up losing me a couple seasons in.

Last thing you drank?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Soda last night I think.

How about you?


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 15, 2019)

Coffee a couple hours ago 

What's your favorite way to eat potatoes? (mashed, baked, fries, etc)


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm not a huge fan of potatoes. I guess grilled if I had to chose. 

Have you ever walked into a glass door?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2019)

Probably lmao

Who is your favourite AC NPC?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 15, 2019)

Blathers is my dude.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2019)

Same to be honest.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2019)

harvey and kk slider

do u like tofu?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 15, 2019)

It's okay. I'm indifferent to it.

Favorite book all-time?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

Crap ninja'd 
Uhhhhhh not sure since I don't read much

How long is your hair?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2019)

too short not even down to my nipples hope it starts growing soon (tm)

urs?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> harvey and kk slider



YES LOVE THOSE BOYS


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 15, 2019)

It's gotten pretty long at this point. I'm way too scruffy for my own tastes.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

Atm my hair is a little longer than halfway down my torso. Might get it cut soon

Favorite scent?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2019)

Fresh baked cookies

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 15, 2019)

Sweet, delicious pancakes.

Favorite cereal?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

Cocoa krispies! I also like Krave but I prefer to eat that dry. 

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm personally a fan of Krave.

Favorite foreign food dish?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 15, 2019)

Paella. I crave it almost every day and I miss it so much.

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow this is hard because I love foreign food - I’d probably say proper Italian pizza though!

Least favourite food?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Liver and melon :c

Ever had curry?


----------



## rianne (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, I enjoy both Indian and Japanese curry/curries(? o____o). 

Are you busy today/tonight?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 15, 2019)

no, it's nearly midnight here so i'm wanting to go to sleep soon, just waiting on painkillers kicking in!

do u prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Cold weather <3 as long as it's not unbearable lol

How old were you when you first learned to ride a bike?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

I definitely prefer cold weather. Not anything too extreme, but people often think I'm crazy because I go out wearing no jacket in late autumn.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

Looks like someone got ninja'd lol guess I'll answer both
I was 9 years old when I learned to ride a bike, and I prefer colder weather.

Favorite Wii game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 15, 2019)

Super Mario Galaxy. It was in my top 10 games list for the longest time until Odyssey released, too, but it still remains as one of my favorite Mario games and games in general.

Favorite game on a handheld console (that isn't Animal Crossing: New Leaf )?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2019)

I would say probably Omega Ruby. I also really like Super Mario 3D Land. That's a jam.

Do you eat healthy?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Off and on, which isn't good (also I live with a family who fills the fridge with unhealthy stuff lol), so it's hard. But I do try!

Any particular milk you prefer for cereal etc?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Looks like someone got ninja'd lol



For some reason they edited their question after I already answered.

To answer the above question, I have no particular preference.

What is your favorite natural wonder?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Glowing caves <3 they have more sophisticated names though, I'm sure.

Ever seen a meteor shower?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, I was able to see one a few years ago in the field outside my house.

Same question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 15, 2019)

Yup. I try and see at least one every year. 

If you could go to space, would you?


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2019)

No?

Favorite Justice League member?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2019)

Haven't gotten the chance to get in-depth with the series yet, but from what I've seen so far, Hawkgirl.

Last time you caught a cold or flu?


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2019)

Few days ago and still going xD

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 15, 2019)

Around Christmas, actually. Thankfully I was over it on Christmas day, so my holidays were still decent overall.

Favorite holiday?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

Christmas and Thanksgiving because of the sense of togetherness and FOOD. Valentine's Day is nice too.

You?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

Halloween is my favorite holiday!

what is 2+2?


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

Fish. DUH!

Do you or did you play any instruments?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

Nox said:


> Fish. DUH!
> 
> Do you or did you play any instruments?



Yes, I play mayonnaise.

is this the Krusty krab?


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

No. This is Patrick.

Is this the Krusty Krab?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes, how may i take your order?

What do you hate about chicken?


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

Antonio said:


> Yes, how may i take your order?


UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Antonio said:


> What do you hate about chicken?


Nothing really.

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

ketchup, mustard is pure yuck

pepsi or coca-cola?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 16, 2019)

Coke 

do you have a specific skin care routine?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

not really other than using this face wash and cover up pimples if i get any lol

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

Kinda, just making sure the face is well-scrubbed, then cocoa butter.

Do you intend on marrying one day?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 16, 2019)

No.

Which is better, chocolate drink with double shot of espresso in it, or chocolate + bitter coffee?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 16, 2019)

Neither. Ill just take the coffee bitter.

Favorite type of coffee?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 16, 2019)

just straight black/americano, no sugar. I don't know enough about coffee to know the beans and whatnot but that's what I usually order at a coffee shop lol >.< 

Favourite type of tea?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 16, 2019)

Green tea if that counts lol

Favourite tbt collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

weird doll not that i'm ever gonna get that.. or red pinwheel/og pokeball but same there lol.

least fave collectible?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

Probably one of the fruits like the orange or w/e

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

probably mittens, not a fan of the item in game either it just throws me off :i

do u like hot dogs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes, I do.

Do you like hamburgers?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 16, 2019)

Love them. Im a foodie in general.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

vegan/vegetarian ones yeah meaty fat **** not so much.

least fave anime?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

Love Hina. That woman is a *****.

emo/screamo music, yay or nay?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2019)

Rghhhh 
Nope. That is a HUGE no.

Do you enjoy learning?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

Eh, sort of! It depends on the subject.

Do you drink seltzer?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2019)

I've never had it!

What is/was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

not the specific brand but i do drink carbonated water

(damn murica foodlol)

fave legendary pokemon?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 16, 2019)

Palkia or Deoxys. 8)

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

Dialga.

Least favorite legendary Pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

uhh probably terakion/cobalion/virizion or whatever they are named like bruh you ain't even cool.

you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

Probably Moltres/Articuno/Zapdos.  Don’t care for the legendary birds that much.

Favorite thing to drink?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

coffee ;>

you?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 16, 2019)

i've been drinking a lot of english breakfast tea, so maybe that

fave subreddit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2019)

uhh idk i try to avoid that site lol. def not the feh ones lololol

fave moomin characters?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

I have no idea what that is.

Most obscure game you've played?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2019)

Probably Hong Kong 97 lol
Though at this point I think a lot of people know about so it's not as obscure.

Favorite sport?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

Just recently watched AVGN's review of that game! Amazing. XD To answer your question though I don't really have any!

Likewise?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 16, 2019)

Hong Kong 97. I predict that game has the potential to become a bigger Esport than League of Legends.

Have you ever watched Esports?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 16, 2019)

I have once, but I wasnt a fan.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

Nope.

Are you LGBT?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

No, but I'm very supportive of the community!

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

I am not.

Are you adventurous when it comes to music or do you prefer to stick to specific styles only?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

I'd say I'm pretty adventurous. I love discovering new music, it's what makes my world go round,

how about you?


----------



## rianne (Jan 16, 2019)

Pretty similar to you lol. I refuse to entertain mumble rap though. . .no thank you. . .unless I'm at a party and therefore not in control of the playlist, pls keep that awayyyy.

What was your most recent significant accomplishment?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

Honestly I can't really think of any!

Do you use a laptop or desktop?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

Cleaning my room, catching up to commissions, etc despite the pain from ovarian cysts. It's excruciating, so I'm pretty proud of myself.

Any theme behind your collectible lineup?


Woops ninja'd! Laptop, but a gaming desktop will be sent by the same friend who got me a Switch, bless his soul.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 16, 2019)

I guess I have a green/winter theme with my Frost Eggs.

What is your favorite collectible you own?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

Hard to pick, maybe the moon ball or purple potion?

You?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 16, 2019)

My Frost Easter Egg on the top left. That one in particular was a surprise gift, which I really appreciate because it made my lineup look complete.

Same question?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 17, 2019)

Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10 

basically 10th anniversary badge hehe

do u like mcdonalds if yes whats ur fav thing if no whats ur least fav thing??


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

Kinda, I grew up on McDonald's and loved it (like every other kid lol), but grew out of it. It started making me sick. I can literally eat at ANY other fast food joint and not get sick, I think it's what they use to preserve their food, chemicals, etc idk? I do like their McGriddles, shakes, or frappes, but it's one of my last choices to eat sorry ;-;

Last time you cooked?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 17, 2019)

I don't really cook so idk.. lol

Favourite youtubers?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2019)

I have way too many to list, but I'm loving Mischa Crossing right now!

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 17, 2019)

StephenPlays and Kilian Experience are my 2 favorites at the moment.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

J.T. Sexkik for his pregernet videos lol. I don't like watching let's plays or angsty teens screaming though lol.

fave pizza?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2019)

good old fashioned margarita pizza (with vegan cheese tho!)

Favourite type of cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

...none really. but mudcake/kladdkaka which is not really a cake is good though. 

(vegan cheese is da bomb)

fave soda?


----------



## Marte (Jan 17, 2019)

Pepsi Max. Obsession. It's bad. I need help.

Have you watched Riverdale?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

uhh no?

ever played a persona game?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2019)

Nope! I've heard of them but I have no idea what they're actually about xD

Pink or black?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

Black.

Grilling or baking?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

uhh grilling.. veggies ofc.

you?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 17, 2019)

uhh idk, i don't grill much and baking is so messy, i guess baking bc i like cakes and bread

on a scale of 1 to 10 how messy is ur room rn


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 17, 2019)

maybe a 5? It's mostly just my desk, the rest is fine. 

does your room have curtains or blinds?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2019)

both since i sleep in the living room lol

least fave ac species?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

Hmm, maybe gorillas, but I do love Peewee.

Do you prefer your room with lights on, natural light, or dark all together?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 17, 2019)

When Im awake, lights on so I can read. When I'm trying to sleep, pitch black.

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2019)

It depends on what I’m doing but probably natural light if I had to pick one!

Favourite time of day?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Nighttime.

Have you ever owned a Game Gear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2019)

Nope, never owned a console nearly that old.

Have you ever played Town of Salem?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Nope! Heard of it though...I think.

Ever play CafeWorld?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 17, 2019)

I haven't, but I love anything food related LOL so may try it one day!

Ever played FarmVille back when it took over FB?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2019)

No but my parents did. I thought it was stupid even when I was 10 years old lol

Favorite AC villager?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

Lucky.

Least favorite AC villager?


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2019)

Jambette

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2019)

No.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2019)

I suppose so.

Do you enjoy any of the Mega Man games?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 18, 2019)

Yup! Battle Network was my introduction to the series (even though it breaks its classic status quo).

Favorite Mario game?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2019)

I really enjoyed Mario Odyssey, and it's probably my favorite game in the series so far. Generally, Mario games continue to get better with each release in my opinion. Though they're all very well made games, and there are very few "bad" releases.

Favorite Mario enemy?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2019)

Shy Guy.

Same q?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2019)

Probably Chain Chomps, though there are a lot of other good choices.

Favorite enemy from Nintendo games?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

Dark Link <3 

Favorite weather?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 18, 2019)

spring. my favourite weather conditions are basically 18-20 degrees celcius with sun but slight wind. 

favourite type of flower in animal crossing?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2019)

Pink roses!

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2019)

Blue roses and blue/purple pansies ♡

What time do you usually wake up?




MapleSilver said:


> Probably Chain Chomps, though there are a lot of other good choices.



Wise choice my friend.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2019)

On days with classes usually around 8 a.m., and days with no classes usually around 10 a.m.  Lately I’ve been waking up at 6:30 a.m., however, and got up today at 6:30.

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2019)

7am usually

What are your plans for today?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 18, 2019)

The day is pretty much over for me (it's 10pm here). I'll spend the night doing some freelance work and then play animal crossing while watching murder mystery documentaries :'D 

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a doctor’s appointment today and am going to go visit some peeps, but aside from that nothing.

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2019)

Basically nothing because wind chill is -45 rendering outside more or less uninhabitable.

What is the coldest temperature you remember being in?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh gosh... maybe -10 degrees celcius?

What is the climate like where you live?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 18, 2019)

I live in a tropical country. It's always hot and humid. 40 degrees celsius during the hot dry season, maybe 24 celsius during the rainy season. A month ago I experienced winter again for the first time 4 years :'D

Do you know how to ski or snowboard?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 18, 2019)

No ;-;

You?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 18, 2019)

No, but i do know how to ice skate?

Whats ur least favorite meme of all time


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2019)

probably that fake hippie one with the dreadlocks hat.... like ppl don't even know about hippies -_-

yours?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Hmm hard to pick, never really thought too much into it. But I do know Uganda Knuckles will be one of my favorites still.

Your dream home?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2019)

Favourite twitch streamers? If any?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice choice 10/10. I'm actually not on Twitch much, but I do illustrations for one and would join in with them from time to time lol, good friend of mine. I've also watched Brutalmoose there I think?

Ever had to sell sweets for your school from door-to-door?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

No fortunately that'd be embarrassing lol.

do u like vegan butter?


----------



## princepoke (Jan 20, 2019)

ive never used vegan but i personally thinking it would depend on the dish its served with, the way its prepped, the way its madeand the way its used just like most of all other <insert food here>alternatives to me? Im generally not the biggest fan of certain soy milks, but i love certain other soy milks!

Do u like true crime? Why if yes/no? :-0cc


----------



## carackobama (Jan 20, 2019)

Eh this is tough to answer as I find it interesting but also I’m super anxious and squeamish so I can’t actually watch/read/listen to too much about it lmao

What is your favourite animated movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

Spirited Away, if we're allowed to pick anime.

yours?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 20, 2019)

Ratatouille

Favourite anime series?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

og sailor moon or revolutionary girl utena. FLCL is pretty high there too.

least fav anime?


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

Baruto

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## ribbonbunnies (Jan 20, 2019)

over the garden wall

last animal you petted?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

Holding kitty now!

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

My kittens are laying next to me so I can't not touch them lol

Opinion on wireless headphones?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2019)

A neat idea, convenient for doing things where wires would be a hassle. But it would suck if it were a necessity because something didn't have a headphone jack lol.

Favorite popcorn topping?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 20, 2019)

Caramel

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

Pepperoni

Do you sleep with white noise?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2019)

Not really. 

You?


----------



## Dim (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes I sleep with a box fan. I need the noise to sleep.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

I also have a fan blowing on me when I sleep, mostly for the noise but also cause I like to feel the air blowing across my face/head while I'm laying there.

Favorite movie?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 20, 2019)

Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them

Do you prefer the heat or the cold?


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

Heat when I’m outside, cold when I’m inside.

Did you prefer Cartoon Network or Nickelodeon growing up? (Or neither...?)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 21, 2019)

Cartoon Network

What was the last thing you bought that you spent over $20 on?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 21, 2019)

A book at kinokuniya 

What was the last thing you bought that you spent over $100 on?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Other than bills, medical scans, etc. I think my PS4? Or Christmas shopping if that counts lol.

Favorite things to doodle/draw/paint?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2019)

My OC's. I really must show them off sometime!

How about you?


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

Pok?mon/Nintendo characters/ cartoon characters

Favorite type of cake?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

"Kalter Hund" <3

If you could be a animal, which one would you be?


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

A fox or a crow because why not

Same question?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 21, 2019)

A pomeranian.

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheeps!  
I had like +30 plush sheeps when I was younger  

What is your dream job?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 21, 2019)

Voice actor.

Favorite villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

Shep!

yours?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 21, 2019)

Dizzy :'D 

Do you have any paranormal experiences?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 21, 2019)

No, but I know people who have!

Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 21, 2019)

Not really

You?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 21, 2019)

Not really but I'm not completely opposed to the idea 

Do you like documentaries?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 21, 2019)

I think that with the sheer size of our universe, there is almost inevitably going to be alien life somewhere. Do I believe there are aliens on Earth however? I seriously doubt they are anywhere near our planet, otherwise we would probably have more concrete evidence.

I enjoy some documentaries, particularly in ancient history.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

I do generally yes, mostly animals etc. I love learning about our world.
edit: oh this was to answer the documentary question, sorry! Aiens? Probably. wouldn't totally vote it off.

Favorite donut?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 21, 2019)

I like maple dip donuts, though there are a lot of other good candidates.

Favorite type of pastry?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Anything soft with chocolate, cream cheese, or fruit. And if cheesecake counts, THAT.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

cheesecake i guess. not too much into sweets. also donuts if it counts lol.

fave pokemon region?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 21, 2019)

Unova has some of my favorite locations. Especially Marine Tube and Join Avenue.

Favorite location in Pok?mon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

Anything not those annoying ride locations and that large ass 3D city in XY.

fave egg collectible?


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

im gonna just say Kirby but the egg i most want and am sure others do too is the disco ball!

same question!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 21, 2019)

the golden egg

favourite furniture set in animal crossing?


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

kiddie because it look like a theme stitches would like.

same question!


----------



## carackobama (Jan 21, 2019)

Mermaid or Princess!

Least favourite AC NPC?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

uhh isabelle and rover (sorry but all his talking just makes me wanna throws my 3ds at the wall lol)

you?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Rover as well 

Pepsi or Cola?


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

cola!

same question


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2019)

Pepsi, but I always drink it out of a Cola glas 

Do you collect something, if so.. what?


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

collectibles! irl nothing lol

same question


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 21, 2019)

Coins and vintage books.

Any plans for this evening?


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

math...

same question


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2019)

Cleaning!

Dinner for tonight?


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 21, 2019)

chicken tacos!

same question


----------



## Dim (Jan 21, 2019)

Potato skins!

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2019)

I had chicken nuggets from Chick-Fil-A.

What have you done today for fun?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2019)

Play some of the original Castlevania, watch some Board James, and listen to music!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

I went out and did two Tier 5 raids on Pokemon GO. Managed to nab both Kyogre and Groudon too! It was a good time, even if the popo did try to kick us out of the park lol 

Same question?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Play some of the original Castlevania, watch some Board James, and listen to music!



Now that sounds like a hella awesome day


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Went to Longhorn Steakhouse with my family, played quiz games on my friend's stream, watched stuff, now contemplating whether I should finish cleaning or give in to watchinf more stuff lol.

Favorite soup?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

Tomato basil!

You?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2019)

Pumpkin.

Favorite type of muffin?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

BLUEBERRY!

Favorite health food?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 22, 2019)

avocado, i could probably only eat avocado for the rest of my life and be happy about it

how much do u love avocado on a scale of 1 to 10


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

6-7.

How about YOU?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 22, 2019)

A solid 6.5

Favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

cookie dough!

(also avocado 10/10 could live off it)

least fave ice cream?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 22, 2019)

lemon basil  (favourite ice cream)

do you like ice cream cakes?

edit least favourite: strawberry


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

depends as long as they are more ice cream than cake lol.

you?


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

Yes but not as much as cookie cake :^)

What would you say your greatest strength is?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Maybe my overall patience, or finding the positive in a situation (as hard as it is), but had to learn to do so growing up. Could be a blessing and a curse lol?

Your plans for today?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

trying to cure my cold and it's basically evening here so yeet

what's for dinner?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Ah get well soon! Not sure, maybe chicken and spinach/cabbage.

Last thing you drew?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

ty <3 i hope it's better tomorrow i miss work already T___T

oh .uh probably something doodle on random papers, i always do ^^''

you`?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Aye, hope it's a speedy recovery! 

Hmm, I think it was a picture for my friend's twitch/youtube. I wanted to refresh it since his previous one was drawn years ago lol.

Favorite flower?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

hmm.. either carnations or those blue spider flowers whatever they are named aaa

least fave pokemon region?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Alola. There just isn't enough to do for me.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

agree on so many levels.

Either Alola or Kalos. The latter because of annoying graphics and you can't find stuff as easily.

most annoying legendary?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Xerneas. Overused to the max.

Favorite legendary?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

Shaymin, Mew, Lugia.. etc. 

agree with the xy legends.. bruh..

do you play awesomenauts?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 22, 2019)

Nope! I’ve never heard of it

Favourite Pokemon type?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

dark!!

urs?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Water or flying type.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2019)

Dark.

Are you in school?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Yup. One more semester is the goal.

If you are in school, what are you studying?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Currently not in school as I had to take time off, but my major is in the digital arts.

What was your first dream job as a kid?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 22, 2019)

I wanted to be a killer whale trainer at SeaWorld. That transitioned to becoming an astronaut. 
I will be neither of those. lmao

What is your dream job now?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 22, 2019)

I have so many... Either a museum curator or fashion stylist

Same question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Museum curator, archivist, among other things. As long as I get to work with history, I'll be happy.

What's on the menu for dinner tonight?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

No idea.. something I can do and get enough dough from lol...

ever tried vegan 'butter' ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol ninjad also had lasagna


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2019)

Nope, but I would love to  
Vegan / Vegetarian things are hard to find where I live though :/

What phone do you use?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

The house phone. I don't have a personal one.

Have you ever.."snapped"?


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

Out of anger? Yeah tons of times.

Give the new Animal Crossing Switch a title!


----------



## Wildtown (Jan 22, 2019)

animal crossing switch!   lol had no ideas 

same question


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Animal Crossing: World Domination (I kinda suck with these lol)

Favorite juice?


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

^lmao xD

Cranberry juice!

Favorite type of cheese?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Hehehe. Monterey Jack, mozzarella, and swiss!

You?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

Cheesecake (just kidding, although I do like that)

Mozzarella, Swiss, Colby Jack, and provolone.

----

If it existed, would you play a VR Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

Hell yeah! 

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 23, 2019)

Same, that would be awesome!

If you could have any of the villagers as a roommate, who would it be?


----------



## Dim (Jan 23, 2019)

My best bro Kid Cat!

Same question?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 23, 2019)

Hands down Timbra, since I'm a bit careless & temper, older nosy & caring female would be who could deal with me best.

It's a good question~ How bout you?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 23, 2019)

I’m gonna say my best gal Tangy <3

Favourite villager species?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2019)

The bears...so far, at least!

Same q?


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 23, 2019)

pirate dolphins.  trust me, Nindy's gonna add them one day and it will be awesomu...

next: what is your favorite holiday beverage?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jan 23, 2019)

hot chocolate

whos your waifu/husbando?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2019)

None. That's just weird.

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2019)

pancakes dont like waffles.

music genres you avoid?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 23, 2019)

K POP, honestly I just can't stand it.. :s

If you could get anything you want right now, no matter the price / person, etc.. what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2019)

a certain pair of pants we had at store last week which are pretty unique and someone bought like 1 hour before i could have ;; (we have a staff shopping rule, they have to be out for 2 days before we can buy em) so yeahhh.

you?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 23, 2019)

A new Laptop, as mine died yesterday and I can't afford a new one anytime soon 

Favorite clothing brand?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 23, 2019)

Not picky with clothing brands, as long as it's comfy and fits my style. But if shoes count, I love Converse, Vans, etc <3

Worst frozen food experience?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 23, 2019)

_(I love that opinion about the clothing brand!)_

It was some kind of rice and vegetables mix.. it was nowhere written that there is also onions inside.
Every bite was a huge piece of onion that was tasting like plastic.. I hate wasting food but
this was impossible to eat 

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2019)

I got smashed over the head w/ a frozen banana. That **** hurt!

Favorite SNES game(if any)?


----------



## Dim (Jan 23, 2019)

Tetris Attack!

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2019)

Super Metroid!

Favorite Sega Genesis game?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 23, 2019)

I've not played any!

Favourite video game from your childhood?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2019)

wario land 3, pokemon silver, spyro: year of the dragon

you?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2019)

That's tough to say, there are so many!! Sonic 3 & Knuckles, Super Castlevania IV, Super Metroid, Metroid Fusion, Pokemon Silver/Gold/Crystal, the list goes on!!

Same q?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 24, 2019)

Crash Team Racing probably!

Favourite Sony game?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 24, 2019)

The Ratchet and Clank series. Oh my goodness I love them so much.

Same question?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jan 24, 2019)

Tie between Bloodborne and God of War

whos your waifu/husbando?


----------



## Dim (Jan 24, 2019)

Pass?

What’s your password? Lol jk. How was your day off from tbt? :3


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 24, 2019)

I caught a lot of Discord Pok?mon.

Same question?


----------



## Runaburezu (Jan 24, 2019)

Average because I post here on and off instead of daily.
Nasser or Bolivar?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2019)

Don't know what those are.

Oldest game you've ever played?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2019)

Asteroids I think? Or stuff on my dad's Atari a long time ago c:

You?


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Atari/Namco on classic systems. That was ages ago though. I don’t even remember what happened to them.

Ever tried a weird food combination experiment?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2019)

Someone made a pizza with candy on it and made me eat it. I haven't been the same since lol.

Worst restaurant experience?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 25, 2019)

I would have to say the worst restaurant experience is when my roommate and I got a few errors on our meals at a Denny's. They were fixed quickly, but what made it rather bad is when they went overdrive in terms of compensation. I mean 2-3 minute checkings, getting us a dessert, offering extra of this or that, etc. The whole thing just made us feel a little uneasy and uncomfortable, as though we couldn't take a bite of our food without having to complete a survey about it.

Question: If you could have a life-size statue of any current Amiibo, which one would it be?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 25, 2019)

Isabelle duh

Same question


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 25, 2019)

I honestly would have to say Lucario.

I'm just going let my previous question roll over.


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Charizard. Have it breathe fire as an added bonus!

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 25, 2019)

my girl Celeste <3

Favourite ever video game character?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 25, 2019)

Dark Link <3

How do you prefer your eggs cooked?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 25, 2019)

Scrambled or over medium

Pancakes, Waffles, or French Toast?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2019)

WAFFLES! Followed by French toast!

Do you like Spam?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 25, 2019)

When I was a kid I liked it. When my mom would come home late from work and couldn't cook for us my bro and I would eat spam and rice for dinner haha... I was like 7 though. 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2019)

Unfortunately, no, I haven't had one in about ten and a half years.

What are your bad habits that you need to break?


----------



## Zane (Jan 25, 2019)

Staying in bed for like a full half hour after my alarm goes off x[

If you had a potion for immortality what would u do with it


----------



## Dim (Jan 25, 2019)

Drink it?

If you could have a Pok?mon irl which would you choose?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2019)

umbreon, like yeah 3cool5me.

you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2019)

Definitely Torterra!

If you could time travel, would you go into the past or the future if you couldn't do both?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2019)

go into the past, i don't care much for the future tbh.

u?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 25, 2019)

Future

Same question again?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jan 25, 2019)

Past to meet someone long gone.

whos your waifu/husbando?   
gonna keep asking until someone is nice enough to give an actual answer


----------



## Runaburezu (Jan 25, 2019)

My own waifu that I created myself.
What is the absolute maddest you have ever been?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 25, 2019)

I have no idea

what thing in a video game that you play is annoying?


----------



## Runaburezu (Jan 25, 2019)

roblox literally breaking their physics engine every single time they update it.
if you could delete any website what would it be


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2019)

Anything unnecessarily toxic? Can't think of any right now, but just anything along those lines lol.

Last hospital visit?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 26, 2019)

Last time I was in Korea about a month ago. It was a clinic not a hospital though... I haven't gone to a proper hospital since like 2015 when I got dengue lol. 

Last dentist visit?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2019)

Hmm, went for a cleaning sometime in 2016? Which I know should be every year but other medical bills have been whooping my butt lately lol.

Favorite pizza place?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2019)

ehh dunno the local one down here i guess.

worst pizza u ever tasted?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 26, 2019)

A frozen, full-on vegan pizza I got for free with a meal deal at a local grocery store

What would you do if Nintendo had to push the release date of AC for the Switch for half a year?


----------



## Runaburezu (Jan 26, 2019)

Really wouldn't care.
Do you ever try to imagine what those colors humans can't sew would look like?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 26, 2019)

No.

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 26, 2019)

martial arts period films or sci-fi  

least favourite film genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2019)

action/superhero/romantic comedy..yeah

do u like documentaries?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 26, 2019)

Nope

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2019)

uh yea they are the best go burn :^^^^)

do u like ur job?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah, I enjoy it.

Any plans for today?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2019)

it's the evening here now so sleeping I guess? xD

Dream country to visit?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 26, 2019)

Hmm, probably Japan. I genuinely find their culture pretty neat and I think it would be very fun to go there one day.

Likewise?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2019)

Probably Norway. It seems pretty nice there what w/ the valleys and such!

Do you like any of the Metroid games? This series SERIOUSLY needs more love on here! ;.;


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 26, 2019)

Yes, I do. Super Metroid is amazing. I never dipped my toes into the rest of the series, for some reason, but one day I will.

How often do you decide to play through a new video game?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 26, 2019)

Sadly, not often. I don't always have a lot of time to play, and I like to start new games when I know I have a chance to play through them.

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2019)

Not as often as I’d like tbh

Favourite comedy series?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

Not often really I try to cut down on gaming if anything.

Ever used coconut oil on your hair?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 27, 2019)

A couple times yeah lol

Favorite fighting game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

marvel vs. capcom 3 or whatever it's named.

also flipping ninjas sdkjhdjf

yours?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2019)

I don’t think I have one tbh lmao I haven’t played many fighting games

Favourite Mario game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

wario land 3 if that counts lol. otherwise ig yoshi's island or super mario world (1).

least fav mario game?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 27, 2019)

Mario and Luigi paper jam. Trash

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2019)

Coming of age

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

documentary. like the good ol ones not those dumb flashy edited overly movie-esque ones.

worst genre'?


----------



## Zane (Jan 27, 2019)

of movie? corny formulaic romance and "action" movies

would you rather have a big house or an expensive car


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2019)

Big house. I don't know how to drive and don't trust myself on the road!

Do you feel sometimes people look for racism where there isn't any necessarily? I certainly do.


----------



## rianne (Jan 27, 2019)

Sure, sometimes. But that can be said for many things. 

Are you allergic to any food?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2019)

My body kinda "froze" for a good half hour before a performance when I was around 15 after I had lobster. To this day I can't really explain it, but have been afraid to eat it since. Also processed fish makes me nauseous, especially fishing sticks.

How about you?


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

Nope. I was tested too after I got a freakish hive outbreak. Nothing.

Favorite bird species?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 28, 2019)

Toucans are really interesting, so I have to go with them.

Same question?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2019)

Magpie! Somehow I love them, because my brother always 
used to run into my room to show me one, if they were in 
our garden 

Favorite cat species ?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2019)

MAINE COONS!! They're gentle giants.

How about you?


----------



## rianne (Jan 28, 2019)

Ragdoll. (◕ ω ◕)

Are you able to lucid dream?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah and it's not pleasant -_-

do you drink coffee in the morning.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes. My lucid dreams are quite repetitive; I usually fantasize certain things over and over again, with some little changes in them. I usually dream about celebrities, and me living with them - but I've also dreamed about a friend of mine. My dreams usually have some sort of a sad moment in them, though.

EDIT: gdi sheila 

And yes, I usually drink coffee ^^

Have you ever kept a journal? If so, has anyone read or looked at it without your permission?


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes and yes.

Do you ever wear a hat?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes! I love wearing berets c:

Favourite Pixar film?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2019)

idk i don't really watch them lol :i

do you like rupaul's drag race?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2019)

I haven't watched it, but I think my mum likes it. I don't watch much TV myself lol.

Worst shopping experience?


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

When me and my brothers and sister were kids we were in GameStop looking for games my Dad promised for getting good grades. Some empleeys were busy chatting and we were were told to be quiet for being “too loud” my Dad got pissed. He yelled at the guy and threatened to kick his ass. We left and went to a different GameStop. Tbh this may be my best shopping experience as well. XD

Same question?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 28, 2019)

hmm... I can't say I've ever had a bad shopping experience. So in place, I'll tell my best! I was at GameStop after a tooth surgery, and I brought my Eevee plush with me because it was there for comfort during the surgery, even though I was knocked out while it was performed lmao and one of the employees passing by me was like "hey nice eevee" and I thanked her. So I got ACNL and planned to preorder ssb for the 3ds, and when we were checking out, the same employee gave me free pokemon cards. 

So, what is your best shopping experience?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 28, 2019)

If having dinner counts, when I was a girl, there was this 3 star Chinese restaurant that my father preferred to have dinner at, like every once in a few days. The manager in tuxedo, and maids in formal(?) maid dress, made 2 lines besides the red carpet from the entrance and welcomed us with always same greetings. It was "Welcome Mr. xxx ( our family name ) and Mrs. xxx. We are honored to see you and your family. What menu would you like for tonight?" or along those lines. The cuisine they serve was of course deadly delicious always.

Now I'm grownup and will never visit there, but it makes me feel quite nostalgic whenever I remind of visiting there.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Probably when this vinyl record place used to have real good stuff (now it's kinda crappy so I don't go there much) I was able to snag 2 vinyls I really wanted at two occasions (two Portuguese ones, like real stuff and not tourist fado crap lol). I dunno how they even ended up in my country because you like never see anything else than Amalia or tourist fado crap lol. I mean I like Amalia but I don't need to own every single one of her records lol.

least fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 29, 2019)

Garchomp. Barely a difference.

Favorite era of history to study?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> Garchomp. Barely a difference.
> 
> Favorite era of history to study?



1960s-1970s if you count that

yours?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 29, 2019)

Roughly the same period, really the entire post-World War II era if you get down to it.

Do you keep up with politics?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm gonna be honest, I don't. Not as much as I probably should.

Ever wrote your own story?


----------



## Dim (Jan 29, 2019)

Yes used to all the time when I was little but not anymore

Same question?


----------



## Bynx (Jan 29, 2019)

I have only written stories for school or as background for DnD so if that counts SURE

What's the best thing that has happened so far this year?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh that is really hard! So many good things have happened this year! One of the best things that has happened, is probably that I restarted my town and it's off to a fantastic start! <3 aside from that, I suppose it'd have to be the amount of snow days I've been having lol

same question?


----------



## rianne (Jan 29, 2019)

I got my driver's license a week ago. I've been working on it for awhile & it was more nerve wracking than my uni graduation lol.

How would you describe yourself in one word?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 29, 2019)

lazy

same question?


----------



## Dim (Jan 29, 2019)

Devastated T^T

Same question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 29, 2019)

Nox said:


> Devastated T^T
> 
> Same question?



I'm sorry to hear that! D:

Exhausted.

What show are you currently watching?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2019)

Steven Universe, and I’m playing on starting Pose later!

Do you like theme parks?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2019)

Haven't been to one in ages and honestly, probably not anymore! Too much anxiety.

Favorite board game(if any)?


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

Monopoly.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2019)

uhhh idk i don't play them a lot but quiz games like TP are always fun.

do you own an mp3 player?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 30, 2019)

I still have my old iriver mp3 player lol

when buying music, do you like to collect cds or buy online?


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

Used to buy CDs now I am a subscriber to Apple Music.

Jeans or sweatpants?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2019)

Jeans! I love jeans too much

Same question


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 30, 2019)

Sweatpants  

Favorite drink?


----------



## Bynx (Jan 30, 2019)

Dr Pepper!

What it’s your favourite snack food?


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

Cheese crackers sandwiches

Same question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 30, 2019)

Cheezits for ease, but salsa overall. So tasty.

What's one thing that you collect?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2019)

My nails. Jk lol. I don't collect anything.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2019)

vinyls, books, clothes, vintage stuff idk

least fave anime/manga?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 31, 2019)

I forgot the name, but walked in on my bf watching it and a bunch of kids were dying and it made me sad lol

Favorite color to wear?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 31, 2019)

grey haha 

yours?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2019)

Pink!

Least favourite colour to wear?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 31, 2019)

pink, haha.

do you like to wear patterned socks?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't, no. I wear basic socks. 

Same question?


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 31, 2019)

I too wear basic socks but I might try patterned ones if I feel adventurous.

Do you feel adventurous?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm always feeling adventurous. I'm basically a less cool version of Indiana Jones after all.

Can you smell what the Rock is cooking?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

no.. ig it's referring to something idk about.

fav art style?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2019)

I looove renaissance art

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

60s psychedelic/fluxus/pop art stuff ig.

ever tried karelian pasties?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

No, but I looked them up and they look tasty.

Do you have any stuffed animals?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 31, 2019)

I do! Just not a ton, but might have a small collection when I get my own place maybe?

Do you make your bed every day?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

Haha, nope. I know I probably should, but it's just a lot of effort that I don't always have the focus for.

Do you have a morning routine?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes, as I'm a college student and I have to catch classes. 

You?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2019)

Nah, not really. My sleeping schedule is WAYY too erratic! Gotta change that.

Have you ever felt suicidal before?


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes.

Ever built a snow fortress or igloo?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2019)

Nah, Floridian who has barely seen snow lol

You?


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes I remember during a snow storm me, my siblings, and neighbors built a neat snow fortress in the small coldesac. 

Ever ate anything with mold by mistake?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2019)

No thankfully, mold is a huge phobia of mine ;;

Favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2019)

PISTACHIO!

Some of your favorite books?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

Almost Transparent Blue (Ryu Murakami), Temple of the Golden Pavilion(Yukio Mishima), Cain(Jos? Saramago) to name a few.

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't really read books lol. I like those goosebumps books by RL Stine though.

Are you still in school?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

nope thank god lol.

you?


----------



## rianne (Feb 1, 2019)

No.

Anything you're looking forward to in February?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2019)

Quite a few things! I’m going for a weekend break by the sea with my friends tomorrow, I’m seeing the West End first preview of Waitress next week and then later in the month I’m going to Disneyland Paris!

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

Carefully positive I'll say starting my new internship on Monday! Also hopefully seeing a friend now on Sunday 

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

Home made I guess?

Spaghetti or mac and cheese?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 1, 2019)

hmm probably mac and cheese!

potato chips or french fries


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2019)

French fries, I almost never eat potato chips anymore.

Are there any games which you originally liked but now dislike?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

Hm, probably Persona Q, I mean I love the characters and story but the game is unnecessary screwed up with difficulties and that you have to play through the same things with different characters nah.

do you collect vintage stuff?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 1, 2019)

Nope! I would like to, but I don't really have the money to collect anything tbh.

Are you a fan of Pok?mon games?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 1, 2019)

I've been a pretty big fan for most of my life.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2019)

I like most Pokemon, but Chandelure is definitely my favorite.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

Umbreon!

(also yeah except those Go joke games I like it.)

do you play pocket camp?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes! I’m obsessed with it right now 

You?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 1, 2019)

I wish, but no. My phone doesn't support it.

Plans for this weekend?


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah, work. 

Ever attended a wedding?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 1, 2019)

Several. My favorite was being the best man at one of my best friend's wedding.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

Yes, two actually. One for my cousin and one for my uncle.

Best/favorite costume you wore for halloween?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2019)

Sadly haven't dressed up much growing up for Halloween (religious reasons), but I do remember being a fairy princess with a wand once that I liked. It was a nice feminine twist to my usual tomboyish clothes then lol. But when I can, I want to dress as my Destiny 1 hunter, Hawkwoman, among others.

Who gave you the best treats on Halloween?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

I don't know haven't done that since I was a kiddo lol.

fave singer(s)?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 2, 2019)

Freddie Mercury. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

Yma Sumac, Grace Slick, Janis Joplin, Lu?s C?lia... also been into Martha Wainwright lately, as well as her mom and aunt. Also Diamanda Gal?s <3

least fave music genre(s)?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 2, 2019)

Country. I just can't get into it.

Favorite genre of music?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

protest folk stuff and 60s psychedelic

you?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 2, 2019)

Pop, rock and hip hop.

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

documentary. like the good genuine ones and not docu "soap" **** like my 600 lb life and those crap n cheese.

least fav movie genre?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 2, 2019)

Romance. Makes me want to throw up, lol.

Are you easily scared?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)

depends on what ppl scare me with but small spiders with long legs i'd rather jump off a skyscraper.

do u still play any pokemon 3ds game?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2019)

Yep, Sun!

You?


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2019)

Not really I just go on my UM to collect my daily PP UP in my festival plaza shop.

Are you still active in New Leaf?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2019)

Not too much, but I did play the game today since it's my birthday.

You?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

More active than I was for a while, but not super active.

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2019)

Either blue or purple, I think.

Have you ever been embarrassed by a family member?


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2019)

Yeah.

Have you ever been on tv?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 2, 2019)

I think I was, once. I can't remember though.

When was the last time you went on vacation? And where'd you go?


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2019)

Umm last month. Went to New Orleans to visit my grandma.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2019)

It was in August to Florida.

What's your favorite music genre?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 2, 2019)

Classic rock, easily. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2019)

protest folk, psychedelic (like 60s stuff not neo things)... didn't I answer this just now lol.

do you still play pokemon on the 3ds?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2019)

Nah.

Favorite type of books?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2019)

From what I've read so far I really like historical non/fiction, though I'd also like to read some sci-fi books cause I would prob like that too.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2019)

Probably sci-fi.

Have you ever played mafia?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 3, 2019)

Nope! I'm not really sure what that is haha :')

Favourite animal?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 3, 2019)

If we're talking Animal Crossing animals, I really like the wolves a lot, most of the wolf villagers are pretty cool. If we're talking real animals, I'm kind of fascinated with eagles.

Favorite fish/aquatic animal?


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2019)

Sharks.

Favorite bird species?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2019)

Toucans are lovely creatures.

Same question?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2019)

Magpie 

Do you like tea?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Delightful.

Should I risk buying the discounted grocery store sushi?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2019)

For sure. Discounted Sushi from the grocery store is good!

Do you get presents for easter?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2019)

I always get chocolate from my family as an Easter gift!

Favourite holiday (Christmas, Halloween, Valentine's Day etc)?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2019)

It'd be either Halloween or Christmas. Can't decide which!!

Same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2019)

Christmas.

Do you sweat easily?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 4, 2019)

No

Do you like jogging?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

I enjoy it, but I don't have a ton of stamina for it, I need to work out a bit more.

What's your favourite food?


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

Nachos/tacos

Do you believe in the magic conch?


----------



## rianne (Feb 4, 2019)

Aye aye Cap'n Nox. 

Do you have any niche hobbies/interests?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

I've been super into clowns, especially looking for dolls and figurines of clowns. I've noticed a lot of people kinda seem to hate clowns, so I'm kinda guessing it's more niche.

Do you have a creative outlet you enjoy?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes my YouTube channel and doing live streams on YouNow

What is ur favorite Netflix show


----------



## Dim (Feb 4, 2019)

WAS Malcolm in the Middle. >_>

Same question?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 4, 2019)

I like a lot of shows right now I’m watching Sabrina which is rlly good. I would say one of my all time fav would be Gilmore girls and also freaks and geeks. There is just so many to pick. Not to mention once upon a time.

Do you like watching YouTube


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 4, 2019)

Absolutely, I watch Youtube videos all the time.

Do you have a favorite Youtube content creator? If so, who?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

Stephen Georg has some very entertaining content.

Same question?


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 4, 2019)

Probably LavenderTowne

Who's your least favorite villager?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2019)

BIFF. He stayed in my town for over a year while multiple of my favorite villagers continued to move out. He finally moved out on the exact date of my birthday, which I consider one of the best birthday presents I have ever received.

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 5, 2019)

probably Spork - he’s been in my town since Day 1 and I despise him, however he just won’t move out <__<

favourite villager in your current town?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2019)

Possibly Charlise.

Have you ever experienced synesthesia? I have, though through "helpful chemicals". Don't do durgs, kiddies!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 5, 2019)

Yep, through "helpful chemicals" as well  

Do you smoke or drink?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 5, 2019)

No.

Favorite tbt collectible?


----------



## rianne (Feb 5, 2019)

"Stale" cake. 

Yours?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 5, 2019)

glam feather 

last movie you watched?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 5, 2019)

The Butterfly Effect.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't really remember since it's been a few weeks. Maybe OG Ghostbusters?

Favorite brand of shoes?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2019)

Converse.

You?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't have one

did you ever liked to play with toy guns?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 5, 2019)

Nope

Favourite genre of video game?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2019)

RPGs.

Favorite music genre?


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Rock/Metal!

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2019)

Same answer!

What types of games are you good at most?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 5, 2019)

farming simulators lol

when did u go to bed last night


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2019)

Went to bed maybe around 4 am, fell asleep maybe around 4:30 am.

Last time you've been sick?


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Just a few weeks ago I had an annoying cold.

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 5, 2019)

Last week, I had a cold ;;

What is your favourite meal of the day?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 5, 2019)

Dinner 

What is your favorite time of the day?


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

Evenings

Last thing you've watched?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2019)

My Youtube history says this:






Same question?


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2019)

WWE Smackdown as of this monent.

Favorite Shrek movie?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2019)

First 2!

Snacking on anything?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 5, 2019)

No just water 

What is your favorite snack?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 6, 2019)

Chocolate <3

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 6, 2019)

doritos or any potato chips would work (pringles)

last thing you ate?


----------



## gobby (Feb 6, 2019)

A bowl of rice!

Did you get a good night's sleep?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 6, 2019)

Not really, my sleeps been kinda all over the place, but I'm hoping it'll be better tonight.

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## rianne (Feb 6, 2019)

Red panda. c:

Do you use perfume/cologne?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes! I love nice smelling fragrances <3

Favourite pizza topping?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 6, 2019)

A bit when I'm going out, nothing overwhelming. My brother however may as well be pouring his cologne all over and bathing in it lol.

Do you wear jewelry?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh woops ninja lol!
SUPREME/COMBINATION pizza!


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 6, 2019)

I always wear my tunnels and only take them out to clean them. Other than that, no. 

Do you do your nails?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 6, 2019)

no i do not but i love nail art! especiallythose holo ones 

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 6, 2019)

I used to do them all the time, but when I moved in with my grandparents it had to be pretty restricted, understandably. But overall, yes!

Favorite dip?


----------



## Dim (Feb 6, 2019)

Melted cheese.

Can you guess my real name? (Hint: it’s very common)


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 6, 2019)

Hmm John? (curious on the answer!)

Favorite toppings for pancakes?


----------



## gobby (Feb 6, 2019)

Peanut butter!!

Do you have any irrational fears?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2019)

None that I can think of.

How about you?


----------



## gobby (Feb 6, 2019)

I have an irrational fear of locking my cats in the freezer!

Are there any movies you really enjoy and can watch over and over again?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh definitely! Labyrinth and Aliens come to mind.

Do you consider yourself neurotic?


----------



## gobby (Feb 6, 2019)

Yes!

Spontaneity or stability?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 6, 2019)

Big hefty base of stability, spontaneity sprinkled on top.

How about you?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 6, 2019)

I like stability better. It’s because of my anxiety. I like knowing everything is stable way it should be if it gets out of order and all that it can cause anxiety for me 

What is ur favorite kind of movies?


----------



## Dim (Feb 7, 2019)

Marvel movies.

Popeyes or KFC?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 7, 2019)

KFC. Popeyes has better tasting chicken, but at least the people who work at my local KFCs aren't completely and utterly braindead.

What do you typically like to drink when you go to a restaurant?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

Water!

Hot or cold weather?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Cold, for sure! 'Hate the heat.

Spaghetti or lasagna?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 7, 2019)

Definitely spaghetti. 

Favorite pasta dish?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

EVERY PASTA DISH

What do you like to do on a rainy day?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 7, 2019)

Naps

Your ideal week long vacation if money wasn’t an issue?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Tokyo, including a few days at Tokyo Disney!

Same question?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 7, 2019)

I completely agree with Tokyo. I would love to be there.

Do you like bubble wrap?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

I surely do!

Do you have any good/bad habits?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 7, 2019)

Falling asleep without brushing my teeth.

Do you have a party trick?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

I wish lmao

Favourite fruit?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 7, 2019)

The “perfect pear” (Asian pears) 

Favourite... vegetable?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

Peas!

What's your favorite snack?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Chocolate!

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 7, 2019)

pancakes 

Any game(s) you're looking forward to?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 7, 2019)

Animal Crossing Switch (wow who would've thunk it ), Doom Eternal, Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice, Mortal Kombat 11, Psychonauts 2, the upcoming 2019 main-series Pokemon game, just to name a few.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night. More than anything.

Favorite pastry?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Feb 7, 2019)

Donuts.

Favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 7, 2019)

Strawberry.

Same question?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

Rocky road!

What time did you wake up today ?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

Around 7am

When do you usually go to bed at night?


----------



## Dim (Feb 7, 2019)

Ummm in the mornings? Lmao

Same question?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

I went to sleep last night at a solid 7 am 

Did you dream about anything?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't remember, no.

Would you want to be Amish?


----------



## Dim (Feb 7, 2019)

Hell no.

Would you want to be Donkey Kong?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Nah.

Would you challenge Samus to Mortal Kombat?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2019)

Definitely not.

You?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 7, 2019)

No

What is your favorite thing to cook?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2019)

I barely know how to cook - I guess roman noodles haha. 

Ever just blast some music in the car and jam to it with friends?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't have a car or friends LOL

Are you a party girl?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2019)

Nah. 

Any plans for Valentine's Day?


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a dentist appointment : ^)

You?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm planning to cosplay as a high school girl to sing this song and annoy someone.





Same question?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2019)

No, I don't plan to do anything special. 

How nice is your handwriting?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Eh, it's okay. Readable I guess lol.

What game would you say you've mastered?


----------



## Dim (Feb 8, 2019)

I haven’t “mastered” but I guess I’m best at smash?

Are you happy and you know it and you really want to show it?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

*clap clap*

ever cosplayed a character?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 8, 2019)

I cosplayed a lot between 2004 and 2014 but I just lost interest, got bored and found the community too toxic to be worth hanging around.

What was/is your favourite subject in school?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 8, 2019)

probably..................................science

same question!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2019)

Art...though it's a shame I wasn't into music as much then as I am now. Otherwise that probably would've been it!

When it comes to music are you adventurous or do you like to stick to a safe zone?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 8, 2019)

Adventurous, I love discovering new things.

How about when it comes to food?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2019)

More adventurous.

What are your thoughts on disco music?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2019)

Hmm. I haven't really heard any though I doubt I'd be into it. Still I don't mind being proven wrong.

Have you ever had a supernatural experience?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

no 

you?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

No but I know people who have!

What are your Friday night plans?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

sleep 12 hours because no school 

a book that you are reading currently?


----------



## smoogle_ (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't really know, I read books but never fin them


Do you have pokemon lets go pikachu or eevee (i have pikachu)


----------



## Dim (Feb 8, 2019)

Pokemon Let’s Go Eevee.

Favorite Marvel hero?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 8, 2019)

hmm p basic but i rly like spiderman lol, hulk is cool too tho!!

fave superhero in general??


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

Spider-Man or Thor!

Favourite Marvel movie?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 8, 2019)

Guardians of the Galaxy.

Favorite main character in any work of fiction?


----------



## Dim (Feb 8, 2019)

Goku!

Same question?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 8, 2019)

Hard to choose but if I have to pick on the spot then Deadpool 

Favorite marvel character?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 9, 2019)

Amadeus Cho 

Favourite DC character?


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2019)

Batman

White bread or wheat bread?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2019)

WHEAT! All the way!

Philly cheese steak or stromboli?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 9, 2019)

Philly cheese! I think I've had Stromboli once, was good too lol

Favorite type of pasta?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

Fettuccine all the way.

Really simple question but important...
How was your day today?


----------



## gobby (Feb 9, 2019)

My day was really good! Thanks for asking 

What time did you go to bed last night?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

(that's good to hear! glad it was a good day!)
I believe around 1 - 2am, I really need to fix sleep schedule. ;;

What time do you usually wake up?


----------



## gobby (Feb 9, 2019)

Haha well lately mid afternoon, it's 3 am rn LOL rip me

What do you eat in the mornings? Or when you first get up


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mostly nothing but drink a tea until Lunch. Although sometimes pancakes, waffles or another food along those lines.

What food do you usually want for meals?


----------



## gobby (Feb 9, 2019)

Chips and salsa!

Are you horrifically bad at anything?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2019)

I dont think so 

fave chip dip?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

Guacamole

Do you think Owls are cool?


----------



## gobby (Feb 9, 2019)

They're aight!

When you sleep do prefer silence or do you need some kind of noise?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

It depends for me really, I usually prefer silence but when it's summer such as it is for me now, there's many fans around the house and I find it really nice and relaxing to just focus on the noise the fans make. Especially when I'm stressed out.

Same Question?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2019)

silence pls 

any upcoming game that you are excited for? (except ac switch)


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 9, 2019)

no, not really.

favourite tv show?


----------



## Dim (Feb 9, 2019)

Ed Edd n’ Eddy!

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't watch tv tbh lol. I'd say clarence maybe

fave anime?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 9, 2019)

Sailor Moon or Fruit’s Basket!

Do you prefer going out or staying in?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 9, 2019)

staying in. but going out if it's with the right people is nice too. 

what do you think the TBT event coming up will be about?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 11, 2019)

Apparently Valentine's Day. 

How has your February gone so far?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Well it was fine at first because of my birthday, but recently it hasn't been going so great because I caught a cold that just won't go away!

You?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Well it was fine at first because of my birthday, but recently it hasn't been going so great because I caught a cold that just won't go away!

You?


----------



## gobby (Feb 11, 2019)

Well i could've sworn it was just October so I guess it's going by pretty quick!

Did you brush your teeth today?


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 11, 2019)

heck yeah! 

same question?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 11, 2019)

Yea I brush my teeth 2 to 3 times a day 

Do you gargle with mouth wash? I heard it’s not good to all the time only maybe a few times a week


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Not regularly. I did the last time I had mouth wash though.

Do you enjoy eating country friend steak?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 11, 2019)

I actually can't remember when the last time I had a steak was. Either way, I wouldn't know since I haven't had one in an extremely long time.

Favorite cereal?


----------



## Cwynne (Feb 11, 2019)

Probably Cheerios
I was "the cheerio kid" (as well as a number of other things) in middle school because I used to just bring a giant ziploc bag of cheerios to school and that was all I'd eat throughout the school day (I think I was just really freaking lazy and literally didn't care)

Oh I guess keeping in that vein, did you have any particular things you were known for in middle school/high school?


----------



## rianne (Feb 11, 2019)

As a high school senior, my superlative in the yearbook was "bookworm."  

Have you been dabbling in any new (to you, or in general) interests/hobbies lately?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 11, 2019)

Alas, no. This semester is grueling, so I haven't had a chance to branch out. However, I have been focusing on current hobbies as much as possible!

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

Nope, not when I have to focus on college.

Are you a fat shamer?


----------



## gobby (Feb 12, 2019)

No, are you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 12, 2019)

Nope. I focus more on the inner workings of the person.

What, if anything, are you listening to right now?


----------



## gobby (Feb 12, 2019)

I've been watching some british docs 

What's your favorite smell?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 12, 2019)

Mh, it's called "wild cherry christmas". My Mom bought it long time ago and I stole it from her when I moved away, muhahaha..

Do you prefer cold or warm weather?


----------



## gobby (Feb 12, 2019)

definitely cold!

do you collect anything?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 12, 2019)

games if that counts 

you?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 12, 2019)

I guess AC Amiibos and cards? I have a huge bag of stuffed bears but I think they’re in my parents garage, Or they might have thrown/given some away without me knowing.

A question to match my aesthetic, Favourite cake flavour/type? (Or any kind of treat if cakes aren’t your cup of tea)


----------



## rianne (Feb 12, 2019)

Coffee flavored Swiss roll/roll cake.






Same q?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 12, 2019)

Prune layer cake :3 or cheese cake

Favourite Welcome Amiibo returning villager?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2019)

probably June!

You?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 15, 2019)

Admiral!

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2019)

Ketchup! 

What was the last snack you ate?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 16, 2019)

A chocopie 

Do you eat three meals a day?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 16, 2019)

Nope ))

Who’s your favorite superhero?


----------



## gobby (Feb 16, 2019)

hmmm action ******* lol

same question?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 16, 2019)

Thor/Spider-Man!

Favourite MCU movie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

The first Iron Man is actually the only movie I've seen that technically qualifies as MCU, haha! So that one. Despite it being my pick because it's the only one I've seen, I did like it quite a bit.

Do you prefer movies where the leads are romantic interests, or just friends?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 16, 2019)

Just friends.


Did you ever cry because of a video game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 16, 2019)

Yeah, I have, a couple of times. Namely, Mother 3, Undertale, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky, Danganronpa 2, maybe more but I can't remember them off the top of my head.

Likewise?


----------



## gobby (Feb 16, 2019)

To the moon made me cry like a baby!

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 16, 2019)

Waffles, preferably topped with whipped cream and a considerable amount of maple syrup.

Same question?


----------



## gobby (Feb 17, 2019)

Cherry poptarts! Served cold or warm :^)

How would you describe the perfect afternoon?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2019)

A nice cool day and food with family or significant other.

You?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 17, 2019)

I've went out with my buddy, and had nice long relaxing chatty lunch with them. My stomach is full, and now I'm finally back home. Luckily, looks like my baby boy cat wasn't tearing sheet in his litter box or turning over the pot or anything. He's just having peaceful nap on the dining table. Sunlight across the curtain is making comfortable light and shade in the room. *yawn* Aahh looking at him, with swollen stomach, mmm is started making me damn sleepy. Well... I turned on the floor heating, and now I'm gonna take a nap, why wouldn't I? I have a day off today, and there will be no one who disturbs my cuddling with mah baby, until the evening. *peaceful breath* And I fell asleep. It's perfect afternoon.

Yours?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2019)

Some good music and nice vegan food. Reading or playing Pok?mon. Sadly it's still a bit too cold here to just go outside 

least fave pokemon game?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 17, 2019)

i dont actually hate pokemon games but pokemon black/white?

same question?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 17, 2019)

Sun/Moon/U. Sun/U. Moon mostly because they changed too much too fast in my mind.

What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmm. I'd say it's a toss up between cherries and oranges for me.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## gobby (Feb 17, 2019)

Peas!

What books did you like to read as a kid?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 17, 2019)

Books from the _Hank the Cowdog_ series

Same Q


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

I suppose the Goosebumps books? Wasn't really much of a reader though!

Favorite toy as a kid?


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 17, 2019)

Legos and Polly Pocket!

Same Q?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 17, 2019)

I had a few, but if I had to pick one, I think it was one of the robotic pets.


Spoiler: It looked like this








What was the worst toy you had?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 17, 2019)

I didn't have toy myself when I was a kid, but I remember something that this girl had when she was a toddler. It was a cleaning vacuum, with which a child do cleaning.
So, to use this toy, first she'd turn over the plastic bag that has "dusts" (toy dusts).
Then she'd use the vacuum to clean there.
And repeat this like forever;

It kinda got to my nerve... xD But just because wanting to see this cute butt of hers - that's covered with knit pants for toddlers, I'd always let her enjoy "cleaning".




This question is interesting, so how about yours?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 18, 2019)

I think the worst toy I ever had was the old football game handheld that used blimps to show the different players.



Spoiler: Like This







How old were you when you got your first cell phone and what kind was it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh maybe 10 and it was one of those old Ericsson bricks with an antenna lolol

same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2019)

Maybe 12-13? I can't remember, but I think it was a flip Sprint phone? Nothing too out there lol.

How often do you grocery shop?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 18, 2019)

Once a week, at least.

How often do you get out of the house and just explore?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 18, 2019)

the last time i done that was when pokemon go came out honestly, it's such a nice idea, i should do that more (even if where i live sucks)

favourite breakfast food??


----------



## idklol58258 (Feb 18, 2019)

i rarely eat breakfast, but i guess eggs.


whats a really unpopular villager that you like?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 18, 2019)

Moose! He was one of my original villagers in my first town, and I think he's so silly and cute.

When's the last time you did an art project?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 18, 2019)

Technically only a few days ago given that I have art class and art is my main hobby 

Do you have any pets and if so what is their name?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 18, 2019)

Sadly no 

Same question?


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

Gunner, he's a Golden Retriever mix 

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 18, 2019)

dolphins!
fav ice cream flavour?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 18, 2019)

Anything chocolate, coffee, brownie, PB, nuts, etc lol.

How about favorite sandwich?


----------



## Dim (Feb 18, 2019)

Turkey sandwich. Cheese, Turkey, Mayonnaise, Lettuce. 

Favorite hot dog toppings?


----------



## mnm (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't eat hotdogs anymore, but once I find vegan ones it'll be ketchup and mustard like I've always eaten them  

Favorite music genre/decade(s)?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 19, 2019)

Probably synthpop and electropop, but I'll listen to basically anything. As for decades, the 1980s were pretty good!

What's the last nice thing someone did for you?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2019)

Gave me a shiny dratini on wonder trade, ty random 

least fave kind of music?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2019)

Either country or rap. Not really into either genre.

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2019)

Not really any particular genre, but music where the person is singing like they have a head cold or are about to throw up, that really gets on my nerves. It seems to happen a lot with alternative rock and rap, even some indie stuff, but yeah I really hate that.

Do you enjoy reading books?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buttonsy said:


> As for decades, the 1980s were pretty good!



_LONG LIVE THE 80's_


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2019)

duuuuuuude does the pope wear a funny hat? yes i love reading bruh. also i do work practice at a library so

why do u like the 80s if u do


----------



## gobby (Feb 19, 2019)

Anime from the 80s is favorite thing ever. The art style is just so unique and pleasing to me and makes me feel weird nostalgia 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2019)

yeah i agree on the anime and some more world music stuff, they were good. and yeah i hate the 2000s-current pointy drawing/anime style.... kimagure orange road all teh way

fave mega evo pokemon?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 19, 2019)

Mega Garchomp. Such a great design.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2019)

absol, and if you count the weather trio those as well

least fave babymon?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 19, 2019)

Mime jr, probably lol
I don't like any of the mime family

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 19, 2019)

Tyrogue. I like its evolutions but I'm not too fond of it in particular.

What is your favorite natural wonder?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 19, 2019)

Grand Canyon

Same Q


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm not sure actually

Is 9:30pm too late to eat a bowl of cereal?


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 20, 2019)

No. Because it's almost 9pm here and I just ate some myself.

What would you buy with 5k?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

A Switch, some switch games, a better gaming computer and some music CDs.

Same q?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2019)

A Switch, flights to Japan, lots of Disney and AC merch, games and some presents for family and friends.

Last place you travelled to?


----------



## rianne (Feb 21, 2019)

Japan.  lol

Any albums you're looking forward to this year?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't think he planned any album, but if he did, then I would be looking forward to one from Jumex  
_(Please don't hate me, I know he's an industry plant.. I still like his songs... and hair xD)_

What's your favorite fruit?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Blueberries! Followed by either blackberries or starfruit. Yum!!

Same q?


----------



## gobby (Feb 21, 2019)

Prunes!!

Least favorite fruit?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2019)

Bananas probably

Favourite Disney character?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2019)

Uhhh idk ..unless we can count star wars stuff now then defo Leia, lol.

guilty please tv show??


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't think I have one, I don't watch much tv/movies. Though in a way I really like those old cheesy 80's Nintendo shows (like Zelda).

Do you like classical music?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2019)

In movies and other contexts yes, not something I dig on its own though.

you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't mind it in certain areas. I don't go out of my way to listen to it, though.

Any fun plans for the upcoming weekend?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2019)

Not sure yet! I’ve just got back from a trip to Disneyland and I’m exhausted so I may just be sleeping lmao

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2019)

Not really, trade some pok?mon and chill i guess lol

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 21, 2019)

Chicken tacos. Beef makes me gag lol

What was your first pets name?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

Jackie.

You?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2019)

sarah (she was a fish lol)

what's ur fave state in america


----------



## mimituesday (Feb 21, 2019)

new york 

if you were making an ad for animal crossing new leaf, what 3 things would you put in it?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)

The island, the update area, and villager conversations.

You?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Isabelle, Main Street and the Island

What features are you most hoping for in AC Switch that weren’t in NL?


----------



## rianne (Feb 22, 2019)

Pls give Celeste her observatory back.  And dialogue/villager personality variations blah blah blah similar to GC AC. Morning aerobics, sports fair and whatnot would be nifty too.

Which movies can you rewatch multiple times?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 22, 2019)

- Funny Games U.S.
- The Purge _(all of them)_
- 7 Zwerge: Der Wald ist nicht genug _(german comedy :3)_

Do you believe in paranormal things?


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

I want to but it's about 50/50 for me

Same question


----------



## gobby (Feb 22, 2019)

Nope!

Eating anything right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)

Nope, might get a sandwich thoug.

Do you like tuna?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 22, 2019)

yuck

last thing you ate?


----------



## gobby (Feb 22, 2019)

Chocolate cake :,^)

Favorite sandwich? (If you even like sandwiches!)


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Houmous and falafel, or just veggies and some sort of dressing.

Same question?


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

Panini

Last dream you remember?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)

no idea for the best lol 

book genre you dislike?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2019)

I really don't like romance novels or anything like that.

Standard or mechanical pencil?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Standard

Do you enjoy going to museums?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes, I find them very interesting. 

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes, they’re one of my favourite things!

Do you prefer movies or TV shows?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)

movies, i cant really concentrate on watching tv shows with too many episodes or just being uninteresting, have time to watch them etc., whereas movies you watch them in one piece at one time, for me at least...

obscure music u like?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2019)

I like a lot of Japanese songs that wouldn't be well-known elsewhere, certainly not here in the United States.

Have you ever flown on a plane before (as in a commercial airliner)?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

No and I don't intend to. Wayyy too paranoid of crashing.

What was for dinner?


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)

Popcorn

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2019)

Absolutely none, other than probably seeing my grandma and going to church.

Do you like '70s disco music?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes I do! I really hope we get a disco revival in pop music soon tbh

Favourite genre of video game?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Platformers.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

tbs, jrpg i guess.

least fave game genre


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

First person shooters, the graphics are usually really boring, pretty much the only exception is Splatoon.

What is your favourite of the five senses?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 23, 2019)

taste 

fave pokemon type?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 23, 2019)

Electric! They always have such cool designs.

Have any short-term goals at the moment?


----------



## hitomi (Feb 23, 2019)

...Nope. Unless being more active on here counts.

Favorite music genre and why?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2019)

Rock, it has always gotten me through my days.

You?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 24, 2019)

Pop because most of my favorite artists make pop music.

Favorite fighting game? If any?


----------



## Robot_marmot (Feb 24, 2019)

Smash Ultimate rn

Favourite Pok?mon?


----------



## gobby (Feb 24, 2019)

I don't really like Pokemon that much :,^D

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

Umbreon, bruh.

you?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

Eevee, all the Eeveelutions and Alolan Vulpix

Favourite Animal Crossing NPC?


----------



## gobby (Feb 24, 2019)

Wendell!

Least favorite?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

Isabelle and Rover.. they talk too much -.-''

same q?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

probably Chip or Nat

Same question again?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 24, 2019)

hmmmm that's hard, i might have to copy ur answer and say nat, i've grown a fondness for chip bc of pocket camp

if u could visit any city in the world rn where would u go


----------



## carackobama (Feb 24, 2019)

Tokyo!

Do you prefer the countryside or the city?


----------



## rianne (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm from a lil island so. . .countryside. Traveling to visit cities can be nice but it does amp up my anxiety level being around that many people after awhile. 

Do you like free food samples?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

depends cause you never know what they put there and yeah most are kinda bleh anyway exceptions tho c:

do u like cucumber?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 24, 2019)

YES YUM

you?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

yeah boi

ever played terraria?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

Nope

Do you like to decorate?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

yeah ^^

do u like black bean tacos?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheila, why are you making me hungry lmao. Yes!

Fave music artists?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Way too many to list, but nowadays I look around for genres. But Gorillaz, Jonathan Young (covers), Kenshi Yonzu, OK Go, Great Dane, my kitty singing into the night, among many others I can't think of right now lol.

Carpet or hard floors?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2019)

Carpet I guess!

Favourite animal?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Felines of any kind, doggos, and owlets

Least favorite juice?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 2, 2019)

Lemonade if that counts?

Same question


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)

anything with more than one fruit really, i hate mixes. otherwise grapefruit cause i cant drink it anyway lol.

least fave pokemon game?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

That's hard to say as I haven't played a lot of them and forget if I have played certain ones. I guess X then(or was it Y)? Idk.

Favorite hard liquor or alternatively, juice?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 2, 2019)

Tequila. You?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

Not much of an alcohol drinker but I'll have to go with rum & coke. 

Favorite soup?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

TOMATO! Preferably w/ basil!

Favorite seafood(if any)?


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 2, 2019)

Mackerel..grilled. with lemon squeezed on top and chili soy sauce. 

Would you rather cook or eat out?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2019)

Eat out!

Favourite type of chocolate (white, milk, dark etc)?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Dark!

Favorite health food?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Smoothies, fruit salad, grapes, tangerines, avocado, Weetabix, yogurt, etc!

How hot/cold is it where you are?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

35 degrees F/2 degrees C.

Do you enjoy any Lovecraft and/or Poe?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)

Haven't really read either much since it's not my genres but who knows maybe I would.

Do ya like beans


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2019)

I do 

Do you prefer Star Wars or Marvel?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2019)

Definitely Star Wars, though I prefer Extended Universe over Disney canon.

Would you rather join the Jedi or Sith?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 2, 2019)

... No comment because I have no idea about those sides.

The largest amount of food you ate in one sitting?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Maybe going overboard at a buffet once, or during Thanksgiving dinner. Especially with my gramma's curry chicken <3

Favorite pokeball? Based off of looks, not function c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 2, 2019)

I like the Luxury Ball the best.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

I can't pick between these for their colors: moon ball, love ball, or dream ball lol


How about favorite starting characters' outfits/hair/etc in the mainline Pokemon games? (ie Sun/Moon's boy or girl, etc)


----------



## tifachu (Mar 2, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond/Pearl's girl (Dawn) or Pokemon X/Y's Serena

What's your preferred creative outlet?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 2, 2019)

Illustration!

Last time you've cleaned?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

If you mean cleaned my room, I don't take time to clean my dorm room because I always pick up in bits every day. But the last time I cleaned my room at home was sometime over winter break, when I rearranged.

What's your passion?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2019)

Sports, writing, and martial arts.  There’s probably more, but I can’t think of them right now.

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Mar 3, 2019)

Writing as well as makeup and skincare. c: 

What was the last thing you cooked/baked?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 3, 2019)

Pancakes I think!

Speaking of which, favorite toppings for pancakes/waffles?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 3, 2019)

Honey or chocolate syrup

What do you have for breakfast?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2019)

Oatmeal! 

You?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 3, 2019)

I just throw together a toasted sandwich, maybe put some bacon on there too, and I also like to drink coffee along with it. I know that isn't a normal breakfast meal, but it works. If I'm in a hurry, I'll just eat cereal instead.

What did you have for dinner last?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

beans with avocado and cucumber like salad ig lol.

things/words people use you cant stand?


----------



## tifachu (Mar 3, 2019)

YEET. big dislike
white people using the n-word
Lit

favorite animated movie?


----------



## dontpanicx3 (Mar 3, 2019)

The Lion King 

Favourite Ice cream flavour?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 3, 2019)

Mint chocolate chip

You?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2019)

Pistachio!

Ever have a supernatural experience?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2019)

Nope, but I know people who have!

Favourite music artist?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 3, 2019)

Ariana Grande~

Do you workout?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 3, 2019)

atm i do approx a 5k run every second day, i hope to go back to the gym soon though

what's ur fave furniture series in ac


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

sloppy, gorgeous if the main games, if we count pocket camp then like all the garden flower ones lol

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2019)

I love the fruit and flower furniture in New Leaf ♡

Any plans today?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

yeah the flower is nice too and the bug ones..

well its like 5.34 pm here so idk eat dinner soon i hope..

do u play terraria? (if u do hmu man)


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2019)

Nope!! Should I?

Favourite Pixar film?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

if u mean terraria yes so i can play with someone lol..

honestly dunno  ..cars?

fave kind of movies?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2019)

Sci-Fi and Horror, hands down.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

the good kind of documentaries...

worst game u ever played?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2019)

a reeeeeally bad rip-off of Rollercoaster Tycoon lmao

(also I’m definitely gonna look into Terraria!!)

Same q as last?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

ayy cool 

also wow yeah must have been bad lmao

also probably some elitist rts game, supreme commander something... also some VN game that hardly worked unless you used a controller and then hardly even lol

fave fruit?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 3, 2019)

Oranges, although cherries are a close second.

What are you reading right now?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2019)

Nothing though I would like to get back to my collections of Poe and Lovecraft short stories at some point!

How about you?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm currently reading "Uncle Sam at Home," a history book covering the Council of National Defense during WW1.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 4, 2019)

Yup! Holding Luca kitty now and typing with one hand lol c':

Favorite soup?


----------



## Dim (Mar 4, 2019)

Chicken noodle soup

Favorite city?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)

hmmm... Paris
what is your favorite hair color?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 5, 2019)

Hmm, it's a tie between black and red. 

Likewise?


----------



## gobby (Mar 5, 2019)

Black!
Ever dyed your hair?


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 5, 2019)

Regrettably I had highlights in the 90s. But since then, never. Not even to colour my white hair lol. 

You?


----------



## gobby (Mar 5, 2019)

Right now I'm keeping it at black, but I've bleached it to a horrible orange before! I shudder at the memory 

Ever cut your hair yourself and butchered it horribly?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2019)

gobby said:


> Right now I'm keeping it at black, but I've bleached it to a horrible orange before! I shudder at the memory
> 
> Ever cut your hair yourself and butchered it horribly?



Hmm not that I can remember? Maybe a section of my hair in middle school once?

What's the shortest you've ever had your hair recently?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 5, 2019)

Just above shoulder length!

What colour is your hair currently?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 5, 2019)

dirty blonde, pretty boring!

is ur hair naturally straight, curly, wavy etc?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 5, 2019)

Naturally wavy/curly but it’s straighter now!

Have you ever dyed your hair an unnatural colour?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2019)

if u count this weird red shade then yes lol

do u like whipped cream?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes, yes, and yes. It's my weakness.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2019)

not really :/

least fave cake?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Possibly strawberry? Hard to say as I like all cake!

Any games you damn near master yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2019)

I'd say Terraria lol but my worlds sucks balls and the last fishing achievement was bugged sigh...


you?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 5, 2019)

Maybe Undertale?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

No question...

I nearly 100%ed Super Mario Galaxy 2 but I can't beat the perfect run rip
I'm also close to 100%ing SM64 but I still need the coin stars from TTC and RR ugh

Do you keep a journal?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 5, 2019)

I do, but haven't updated it since Sept-October? Maybe earlier than that lol

Favorite color?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 5, 2019)

Blue!

A game that you're playing a lot lately?


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 5, 2019)

Mario Kart 8. It's pretty much all i've been playing lol.

What are you procrastinating to do?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 5, 2019)

Sending a package

Favourite way to travel (car, train, plane etc)?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Car. I refuse to get on a plane, too paranoid.

Can you appreciate things before your time?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2019)

like old stuff from whatever decade, yes man.

game u have a hate/love relationship with?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

Sims 3. When it actually works it's quite an enjoyable experience... If it works that is. Half the time it's so unplayable due to weird glitches that I end up quitting the game in frustration.

If you could become a master in a single skill right now, what would you choose?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Electric guitar perhaps?

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2019)

yeah or any instrument in general

do u like cider?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hell yeah, I love it!

You?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

YES! I haven't had any in ages though! Now I wish I had some lol.

One food you can't live w/o?


----------



## gobby (Mar 5, 2019)

Chocolate for sure. I'm eating some rn :,^D

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

Probably either jambalaya or fried chicken lol

Favorite Nintendo game?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Any of the Metroids.

Same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 6, 2019)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Surprise surprise...

Do you like Snickers?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2019)

Love it! Used to be my favorite as a kid. Nowadays I find it too sweet to the point that it hurts my teeth (if that makes sense), but still love it.

Any plants/flowers in your home?


----------



## rianne (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes, there are bamboo plants from my ama. Outside there are a ton of plants from her as well. c:

What's one new thing you've tried lately?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmm, I'd say trying this new shower body scrub that smooths the skin before you start bathing, and now I'm in love. I swear, I'm living life on the edge lol

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 6, 2019)

Over medium or scrambled.

Should I keep trying to collect Fairy Tail or try Baka and Test?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

Lol what
I have on clue how to answer that rip . . .

OH WAIT THOSE ARE ANIMES
Well idk maybe trying something new would be good for ya 


Do you like doing puzzles?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2019)

not really, i dont like logic **** lol

do u like shiny moltres


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2019)

It seems alright.

How about shiny Articuno?


----------



## gobby (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks shiny!

Do you have a favorite shiny?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

Yes! I love shiny Absol <3 






How about you?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2019)

Probably shiny Umbreon!

Favorite pasta?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Ziti!

Favorite instrument?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2019)

That I've played so far: trumpet and piano! Instruments I want to learn: electric/metal guitar and violin!

Favorite sport?


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 7, 2019)

football/soccer. Or anything that requires kicking and volleying with your feet... like hacky sack/chapteh lol

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2019)

Hmm, well other than playing soccer growing up I've never been too involved in sports. But I loved playing soccer, kicking things is quite fun <3

Do you use air fresheners or candles?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2019)

No I hate air fresheners.. if you mean scented candles those can burn (lol) as well, bad chemicals. if you mean regular candles then yeah smells way better than those fresheners that give you headaches...

least fav manga?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 7, 2019)

Both but I prefer candles, I’m total candle trash lmao <:

Favourite scent?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 7, 2019)

Light perfumes

What did you had for breakfast?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2019)

Nothing lol, but may have an orange or cup noodle soon for a late lunch.

Most proud accomplishment in a game?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2019)

lmao someone got ninjad

when i finished skyrim, took me like 3 playthroughs due to all the bugs on PC 

same q?


----------



## rianne (Mar 7, 2019)

Entering the Hoenn Hall of Fame in Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire since I lost my Sapphire cartridge and some others as a kid.  /cries internally. 

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 7, 2019)

none that I'm aware of at least

do you remember that ol' lullaby?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Uh..no?

Favorite type of cheese?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2019)

CREAM CHEESE

Do you like tea?


----------



## Dim (Mar 7, 2019)

Not really.

Favorite Gamecube game?


----------



## rianne (Mar 7, 2019)

Other than Animal Crossing---Super Smash Bros. Melee. :3

What are your weekend plans?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 7, 2019)

Bedroom renovations lol

Least favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Dim (Mar 7, 2019)

Pineapples.

Short hair or long hair? (Or maybe... no hair?)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 8, 2019)

I have medium long hair

chicken or beef? or if you don't eat meat, apples or oranges?


----------



## gobby (Mar 8, 2019)

Chicken! I'm not a big fan of beef

Would you ever go vegan/vegetarian?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 8, 2019)

Nope, I like meat too much.

Favorite video game (that isn't Animal Crossing)?


----------



## gobby (Mar 8, 2019)

My favorite videogame series of all time is harvest moon! Another wonderful life is my favorite one

Same q?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

Oh man, there are so many! The whole Metroid series, Castlevania series, Axiom Verge, Sonic 3 & Knuckles, the list goes on! I suppose I'll pick Super Metroid for now as it kickstarted my whole love for the "Metroidvania"-styled games!

Same q yet again?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 8, 2019)

This is so hard but probably any of the Pokemon main series games!

Favourite video game character?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

Possibly Eggman, not sure.

Do you enjoy flavored coffee? If so, what is your favorite?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 8, 2019)

Love it! Anything close to chocolate or hazelnut, but not picky!

Favorite tea?


----------



## gobby (Mar 8, 2019)

Green tea! I drink a cup every day 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Dim (Mar 8, 2019)

(That kirby question you made was good I was hoping you’d ask it)

One cockapoo named Bella :3

What’s your battery percentage on your device right now?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 8, 2019)

100% (plugged in)

How many browser tabs do you have open right now?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 8, 2019)

Three!

How long have you been on your PC today?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 8, 2019)

Roughly 5 hours (some of those have been fairly productive though).

What is your favorite element?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 8, 2019)

Probably water if we're talking about the base four elements. I know there are more, but can't think of them at the moment lol!

How often do you wake up at a decent time?


----------



## gobby (Mar 8, 2019)

Not often enough, honey!

What time did you go to bed last night?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2019)

10 last night despite the fact I had a class that started at 8 in the morning. How well can you handle stress?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 8, 2019)

Depends on what it is. If it's getting daily stuff done, somewhat decent. When it comes to relationships (friends, family, boyfriend) not always great. So I guess anything that gets to my soft emotional spots mostly.

Your favorite shirt/top?


----------



## gobby (Mar 9, 2019)

I wear exclusively hoodies so I own a bunch, but my favorite one is all black with skulls down the sleeves and on the back!

How many pairs of pants do you own?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 9, 2019)

Maybe around 5-6? I’m more of a skirts/dresses kind of person

Favourite colours to wear?


----------



## Dim (Mar 9, 2019)

Black or red.

Eye color?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2019)

blue-gray

least fave computer game?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 9, 2019)

Not too sure, I don't play games on PC much (it can't handle much LOL).

Ever hurt yourself cleaning?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2019)

Not recently but I'm sure I have in the past lol

Ever played Super Mario Galaxy (1 or 2)? If so what's your favorite level?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2019)

I have completed both games. That's a difficult question because they're all so well made, however I would have to go with Tall Trunk Galaxy. Some honorable mentions include Sea Slide Galaxy and Deep Dark Galaxy. 

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2019)

I haven't played the first one, but my favorite galaxy in the second game is the Throwback Galaxy (for obvious reasons), and my honorable mentions are Starshine Beach, Chompworks, and Melty Monster.

Are you good at taking care of plants?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm fairly good at it. I usually have some indoor plants around, which I'm able to keep alive. 
Also I agree that Chompworks is a great galaxy.

Who is your favorite artist?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 9, 2019)

Probably Dav-19

What hairstyle does your mayor have right now?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 9, 2019)

The bun hairstyle with the sideswept bangs, in pastel pink c:

Same q?


----------



## Milatea (Mar 9, 2019)

Brown Ponytail.

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2019)

Ooh, that's hard! I'm gonna go for Leche Flan, a dessert from the Philippines.

How often do you get a stiff neck?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2019)

Very rarely.

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## gobby (Mar 10, 2019)

Eating entire containers of nutella in one sitting, gore, staying in bed until 4pm 

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 10, 2019)

Eating rich food with shakes, when I shouldn't be lol

Pancakes: thick or thin?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 10, 2019)

Thicccc

Favourite pancake topping?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2019)

jam i guess :3

do you like waffles?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2019)

Not really, I'm not a fan of the texture. I like pancakes more.

Are you good with money?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 10, 2019)

I’ve got better but I still have my moments haha

Favourite AC game?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 10, 2019)

amiibo festival : ) jk, gotta be new leaf tbh, so much nostalgia for the older games but new leaf was pretty perfect to me

favourite sea creature?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)

A seahorse.  Because seahorses are cool 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2019)

manatees, they are cute oml

least fav animal?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 10, 2019)

Spiders. Just watching them move freaks me out.

What's your favorite shade of your favorite color?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2019)

Pitch dark black. 

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 10, 2019)

BLUE

Do you still feel hungry even when you finished eating?


----------



## gobby (Mar 10, 2019)

Big yes! Which will then cause me to spiral out of control and binge on everything I see LOL I really gotta control my eating so that doesnt happen :^P

Favorite binge food?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 10, 2019)

I hardly eat

last item you bought?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 10, 2019)

4 litres of vegetable oil. lol

Something that you really want but can't get at the moment?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 11, 2019)

Animal Crossing Switch <_<

Marvel or DC movies?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

Marvel for sure

Bagels or donuts?


----------



## onionpudding (Mar 11, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Marvel for sure
> 
> Bagels or donuts?



Honestly, donuts FTW! Especially jelly filled haha

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't care. They both are same to me.

Do you have any pet(s)?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2019)

nope

do u like mojito?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 11, 2019)

Not really tbh, I prefer fruitier drinks!

Favourite beverage?


----------



## gobby (Mar 11, 2019)

I really only drink water, but if I wanna be a little crazy i like cream soda! Especially the flavored ones like raspberry 

How much water do you drink a day?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 11, 2019)

It really depends, I have no idea what the exact amount is. Sometimes I drink a *lot*, sometimes I don't drink quite too much. It's probably not good, but oh well.

Do you like Pepsi?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Yeah

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

No, not really a fan tbh (plus I don’t consume caffeine anymore)

Favorite TV show?


----------



## Dim (Mar 11, 2019)

Ed Edd n’ Eddy!

Favorite Spongebob Episode?


----------



## gobby (Mar 11, 2019)

Spongebobs house party!

Same question?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 12, 2019)

I've always had fond memories of the Patty Hype episode because I really liked the thought of the colourful krabby patties and how they made cool patterns on everyone's tongues. Since that day ever since I look at a Macaroon I think of that episode.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2019)

Hard to say, it's been awhile since I've seen any! I'd have to go back and watch' em to say for sure.

Have you ever had major surgery?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 12, 2019)

Luckily I haven’t!

Most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh dear lol. I remember back in 6th grade, I was the mc for a talent show. During that time, I wanted to be in it but I couldn’t take part. So you know what I did? Just as the talent show ended, I took the mic and started singing the campfire song from Spongebob. It was decided at the last minute. If I were to look at a different perspective, I probably made a fool of myself in front of the entire school and parents! Yeah, sorry for the long ramble. Question: What was the longest time you stayed in the bathroom?


----------



## gobby (Mar 13, 2019)

Holy **** LOL When I went to my (now ex) boyfriends house for the first time a few hours away to stay a couple nights I had a full ass mental break down and locked myself in the bathroom for like seven hours. Fun times!

Ever had braces?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 13, 2019)

Nope! Hope I won't need them anytime soon.

Glue, Sticky Tape or Stapler?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 13, 2019)

Sticky tape, absolutely. I love sticky tapes so much.

What do you think you'd gift, if you had a partner and it's their birthday?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 13, 2019)

It depends on the person really! I don’t think I could say generally tbh

Do you like musical theatre?


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2019)

Nope!

Favorite switch game?


----------



## gobby (Mar 13, 2019)

I bought a game called cattails and you play as a cat in a little cat community, very cute

Any bad habits?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh God, I need to stop biting my nails and the skin around them so badly.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2019)

I take more pills than I need to at times.

Same q yet again?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2019)

Idk, I prob have so many bad habits that I'm not even aware of :/

Favorite time of day?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 13, 2019)

Early afternoon probably!

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2019)

Definitely the evening.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2019)

Most favorite is Arcanine but I also really like Absol and Giratina ^o^

Same q?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 14, 2019)

Houndoom! It's been my favorite ever since it was released lol

left or right-handed?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm cross dominant. I do things like writing with my left hand and play sports with my right hand. 

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 14, 2019)

Left!

Same question again?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 14, 2019)

Left too!

Homemade or box macaroni?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 14, 2019)

Can I say both? xD

Do you collect anything? If so, what?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2019)

vinyl records, books, turt items..

same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2019)

Figurines, records, merch, posters, and pretty much anything N64 related 

Do you like puzzles?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

No, I don’t.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2019)

If you mean like logic puzzles then nope 

do u play terraria


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> If you mean like logic puzzles then nope


I mean jigsaw puzzles m8
and no, I've never played it before.

Favorite youtube channel?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 14, 2019)

blameitonjorge is one of my favs, and BitFinity is another good one lol
I don't watch a lot of youtube, but those two are the first ones I think of

What kinda shoes do you prefer wearing? (like, sneakers/boots/etc, not necessarily brands)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

Sandals, sneakers, and boots.  In that order.

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 14, 2019)

Anything with a platform!

Favourite fruit?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2019)

It’s a tie between bananas and blueberries. What annoys you?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Mar 14, 2019)

should I start an interactive comic on TBT?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

Sure, go ahead.

What’s your favorite food to eat?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 14, 2019)

that's tough, but I think it might be katsudon.

what's your favorite villager?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

Lucky

Same question?


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2019)

Pietro !!! Although Boots gives him a run for his money $$

Have you ever been on a boat


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, I know the basics of sailing.

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes. For a booze cruise.  

Do you like karaoke?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes!

You?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 14, 2019)

I have an atrocious singing voice, so no 

hobbies?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 15, 2019)

Gaming, reading, watching movies, going to the theatre and travelling are the main ones! Though I want to get back into cosplaying this year!

Have you or would you ever cosplay?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2019)

Never did but I would like to cosplay as Breath of the Wild Link! Question: Is there a username that makes you chuckle a bit?


----------



## Dim (Mar 15, 2019)

No, nothing I can think of.

Who’s the last persob you spoke to?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 15, 2019)

My dad!

Would you rather eat savoury food for the rest of your life, or sweet food?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Savoury food.

What’s your least favorite color?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2019)

Probably savory food, since that's what I find myself eating most of the time. Though I would miss eating fruit...
How tf did i just get ninjad 

I really don't like dull colors

Are you fond of cats?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Yes, I am.  We have three cats.  

Are you fond of dogs?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm fine with them but barking suddenly scares me every time.

Are you stressed out right now?


----------



## slatka (Mar 17, 2019)

yeah my course right now is stress central  so much to do so little time

Where are you from?


----------



## gobby (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm from oregon!

Ever smash your finger in a door?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes, I had this happen multiple times as a young child. The first was a house door which I think someone else closed, assuming I was out of the way. The second time was a car door which was completely my fault.

Are there any tropes in fiction you dislike?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 17, 2019)

There are a few, but Mary-Sue/Gary-Stu characters is the one that comes to mind first

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2019)

Depends but agrees with above, and whenever someone knows everything from start like Rey in that bad SW movie...whatever that term might be as well.

do you like tomatoes


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2019)

No.

Do you like pineapples.... on *pizza?*


----------



## carackobama (Mar 17, 2019)

I’ve never had it! But I want to try it one day as it’s so divisive lmao

Favourite pizza topping?


----------



## princepoke (Mar 17, 2019)

chicken! i do enjoy a good steak, but ive recently found myself not rlly enjoying heavy "meat" tastes too much tbh. chickens overall versatility, taste, content, and texture is rlly nice as well imo, so i think given the question id def take chicken over beef (tho at one point i believe young me said steak was my favorite food ahahah)

edit: saw the wrong page
reizza topping, most probably shrimp cause im crazy for that stuff tbh! tho im picky cause it can get overcooked rlly easily
mm maybe a good hawaiian or bacon pizza then?

whats ur fav social media (forums like tbt or messaging apps if u use em, like discord, fb messenger, kakaotalk, line count as well if u use em!)


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2019)

TBT is the one I use most frequently. I tend to prefer forums of around this size, since I can be at least familiar with most of its users.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2019)

Other than this forum, I don't have a favourite. In fact, I dislike them because of constant notifications and all that.

Any game that gives you nostalgia?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 17, 2019)

I can say that about a lot of video games, actually. As for which game would be the most nostalgic to me, either Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando or Pokemon SoulSilver.

A game you've been playing recently that you've been enjoying? (that isn't New Leaf)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 17, 2019)

For the last week the only game I've played is Happy Home Designer, and it's been great. I was playing Super Mario Galaxy 2, but I left my Wii at my dorm while I was on Spring break.

Do you approve of dunking a cookie in milk?


Edit: Holy heck this is my 9,999th post lol


----------



## amemome (Mar 17, 2019)

dunking cookies? not my style but whatever floats your boat. no discrimination in this household.

what's the most satisfying feeling you can think of?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2019)

Weird satisfying feeling but I get that when someone fully wipes off all the chalk/marker from the whiteboard, totally spotless.

Are you trying to take advantage of bell boom week?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Mar 18, 2019)

Not really, because I’m not creative enough to post a lot. I did enter myself in both of the raffles, though!

What is your favourite video game series besides Animal Crossing?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 18, 2019)

Probably Pokemon!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2019)

Pok?mon, or mario/wario games.

worst game series?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)

Call of Duty

best game series?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2019)

Super Mario obviously lol

What was your first Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2019)

Wild World :3 Always been a handheld person.

same q?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 18, 2019)

animal crossing gamecube!!!! :' )

do u paint ur nails?


----------



## cornimer (Mar 18, 2019)

Only on special occasions

Favourite beverage?


----------



## XD001 (Mar 18, 2019)

Ice cold Coca-Cola

Favourite time of the day?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 18, 2019)

Gonna say the evening.

Favorite season?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)

Spring

Least favorite season?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2019)

Winter, i hate cold.

do you like to wear hats?


----------



## XD001 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah

Favorite gemstone?


----------



## Dim (Mar 18, 2019)

Ruby

Same question?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2019)

Black diamond.

You?


----------



## XD001 (Mar 18, 2019)

Diamond

Country you would love to visit?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 18, 2019)

I would love to visit Egypt. It's such an interesting place with an incredibly long history.

Same question? (I like these kinds of questions, it's interesting to see what people answer)


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)

Japan.  I have a lot of interests there including enjoying watching baseball, love their food (sushi), entertainment (video games and anime), and martial arts (Aikido).  Would be a dream to visit one day.  

Favorite thing to drink?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 18, 2019)

Oreo milkshakes! I don’t have them a lot but when I do it’s the best thing ever <3

Favourite type of cake?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2019)

Ice cream cake.

Do you have a troubled conscious?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2019)

Very troubled, yes. I'm always feeling bad about everything I do, even if I didn't do anything wrong.

Is it possible to wake up feeling refreshed?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2019)

Nope 

Ever played wario land 3?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 19, 2019)

Nope!

Favourite Mario character?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Luigi

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Mar 19, 2019)

Boo!

Favorite Sonic character?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Tails

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2019)

I like Rogue a lot :>
I also really like Sticks the Badger

Favorite salad dressing?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

Definitely honey mustard.
What do you like the least about the forum?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2019)

When you have to like a person’s post to notify them.                                                                                                                      How many times do you think we could get people to say “same question” before someone breaks the chain?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

probably only 3 times
What was the last tv show you binge-watched?


----------



## gobby (Mar 19, 2019)

My Love Story!!

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 19, 2019)

Friends, Teen Titans, Mischievous Kiss, etc


Soft or crunchy/chewy food?


----------



## gobby (Mar 19, 2019)

Definitely soft/chewy! Especially when it comes to cookies

Favorite cookie?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

Assuming they count, macarons! ♥
What's a food many people dislike that you like?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 19, 2019)

does brussel sprouts count? I think it tastes like lettuce.
Do you own a pet?


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep. 

Weirdest experience?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Wouldn't say weird exactly, but it's between my mum being peed on by a lion or me being taken downtown for skipping school. There are other things I'm sure, but probably shouldn't list lol

Least favorite fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2019)

probably all those sweet melons, pear, and yellow kiwi(who tf even made this lol)

same q?


----------



## Cascade (Mar 20, 2019)

avocado,

do you have a pet cats?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes, three of them.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Yup, my Luca <3

Any posters/pictures in your room?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

I have a crayon-shaped picture frame with three photos of myself when I was young.
If your eyes could be any color, what would you want them to be?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 20, 2019)

Definitely blue!

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Not permanently, just a little on the ends in middle school lol

What's the shortest you've ever cut your hair?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)

Where it is right now, to the point where it covers my head, back of my head, no sideburns, and right to the top of my forehead.  My hair grows fast so I have to get a haircut once a month.  It would go down past my eyebrows and make it hard to see if I let it, lmao.  Never going to go bald though, I like my hair ; ;

^also I guess that’s technically not me cutting my hair, but whatevs

What’s your favorite genre when it comes to books?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

Romance, humor, self-help books usually. Or anything inspirational and positive in general, and involving health.

What's the weather like there?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

Sunny for once!
What's your favorite color to wear as a shirt?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

I'd say black, dark greens, dark purple, maroon, blue-gray, sometimes pink?

What were/are your favorite elective classes in high school (ie art, PE, band, etc)?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)

My favorite elective when I was in high school was voluntary community service.  Yes, this was actually an elective.  Not many of us did it, but I put in a ton of hours for it and enjoyed it.

What do you find the most time-consuming to do each day?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2019)

Playing ACNL XD
Do you like a mythical creature? If so, what is it?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Not really sure. Never thought about it before..possibly a phoenix? Who can say!

Ever have a paranormal experience?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 21, 2019)

Not me, no, but I do have a belief of some of paranormal things. Such as ghosts, physic powers and things along those lines.

Have you ever considered mixing random foods that wouldn't go together just to see how it taste? If so, what and how was it?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2019)

well yeah i tried like ketchup on pancakes and salt on them as well no it's not good lol

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

My friend used to(maybe still does) put soy sauce in his mac n' cheese all the time, I was curious, so I tried it out! Needless to say, it's abysmal LOL! I know my grandfather came up w/ something though, he mixed ketchup and jelly for his own sauce...and trust me, it's not as bad as it sounds it actually works extremely well!!

Same q yet again?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 21, 2019)

Off the top of my head, ketchup and mac n cheese? It was so-so. Or my favorite, fries dipped in a shake. Me likey.

Do you decorate any electronics with decals/skins?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2019)

I did on my n2ds xl console but considering the ones I used barely got off and had to use food oil so no i dont now really.

do you like mozzarella cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)

Not really.

What game(s) are you playing right now?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 21, 2019)

I just started to replay Kid Icarus: Uprising last night. It's one of my favorite games, though I've gone a while without actually playing it. Other than that, I just started Flight Rising last week and have been enjoying it quite a bit.

What unreleased game are you most looking forward to?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night..easily!

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 21, 2019)

AC Switch, Shenmue 3, among others--

Gatorade, Powerade, or neither?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 21, 2019)

I rarely drink either, but I guess Gatorade just because I drink it more often.

Favorite soda? (if any)


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2019)

dislike soda (and anything carbonated really.. every 10 years or so I'll drink a ginger ale )

Do you name video game characters after yourself or make something up


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Usually after myself.

Are you an insomniac?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes, unfortunately.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 21, 2019)

A night owl from stress, but no not an insomniac. Bless you both </3

What do you do when you get a headache/migraine?


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2019)

Haha I have the beginning of a tension headache as I type. Doing what I usually do, lay here and be morose. If it gets bad enough I have pills for it. I tried to just deal with my headaches & migraines for YEARS without them before I finally couldn't take it anymore.. tried every lil tip and trick in the book. ;/ my favorite thing is when I get told to "drink water". Lol. 

Do u sing along to songs u like


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 21, 2019)

Sometimes.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Not usually, though sometimes perhaps?

If you could make one difference in the world, what would it be?


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 22, 2019)

I love that question! I'd probably do something about the homeless population.

same question


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

I'd overhaul the justice system in this country. We have the highest incarceration rate in the world, for non-violent drug offenses at that, and usually aimed at African-Americans. Makes me sick. Also, any American who thinks we need to get tougher on crime in general? Please stfu! We've BEEN getting tougher on crime in general AND IT DOESN'T WORK! Prison is as much about reform as it is about punishment, so perhaps we need to focus on that more instead of just punishment!!

Rant over.

Favorite pastry?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 22, 2019)

Okay, so, in Argentina (and probably other places too.) There are these pastries called Facturas and I absolutely love them, they're so many varieties and type, they're just the best to to ever exist from a pastry standpoint in my opinion. JUST LOOKIT


My favourite are the ones with custard. 

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh man, decisions, decisions! I guess I'd have to say cannolis! Those things are AMAZING!

How's your diet?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)

It’s fine.  I’m not really on a diet per say, but I have a fast metabolism and I’m tall so I don’t really have to worry about anything right now.

Do you play any sports?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

I use to figure skate, but now I dance ballet. I want to get back into skating though.

Do you have your next vacation planned?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)

No, I don’t really have time to go on vacation anymore (unfortunately)

When’s the last time you ate a salad?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2019)

I think it was three weeks ago, where I had to make three different salads for my culinary class. My mother loved the caesar salad with croutons (cubes of toasted bread).

What can you mimic?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Nothing, really...I'm terrible at mimicking things.

Do you buy CDs?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)

Nope.

How often do you go to the movies?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2019)

Rarely. I live in Canada so ticket prices go up somewhere to $14 per person.

Is it windy from where you are right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)

Not really.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes. It's been blowing off a number of garbage bins. XD

Something you didn't like to do but had to anyway?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)

Go to classes this week ig, lmao

Something you enjoy doing?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Discovering new music!

Scariest movie you've ever seen?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm going to be honest, I have very little experience in the scary-movie genre thanks to my upbringing. But if watching someone play PT counts lol (...I'm sure it doesn't).

Worst graphics/animation you've seen in a movie or show?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 23, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I'm going to be honest, I have very little experience in the scary-movie genre thanks to my upbringing. But if watching someone play PT counts lol (...I'm sure it doesn't).
> 
> Worst graphics/animation you've seen in a movie or show?








Should I cool it on collecting enamel pins? I don't have too many.


----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

If it makes you happy keep collecting no harm in doing so 

What is your least favourite food?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 23, 2019)

All kinds of classic french food. I just hate it, it's so bad in my opinion :s

Who's your favorite The Legend of Zelda character?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm not entirely sure...maybe Tingle? He does amuse me a bit.

Weirdest food you've ever had?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 23, 2019)

Frog legs, liver, and cow testies... guh.

If you could have any superpower, what would it be?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reginald Fairfield said:


>



Dear Lord... Okay screw PT this is the scariest thing.


----------



## carackobama (Mar 23, 2019)

I would choose either mind reading or the ability to speak to animals!

Where is top of your travel bucket list?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 23, 2019)

I'd say it's a tie between Tokyo and Amsterdam.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

Norway, perhaps? The pictures of valleys I've seen from there are breathtaking.

Something that drives you crazy?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2019)

Parents, nuff said.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

People who have radically different opinions from my own. I know, it's not the most mature attitude to have, but I'm just so sick of all the bs!!

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2019)

had some vegetarian sushi.. idfk why they have to include egg sushi though .. too lazy to switch pieces though lol.

most annoying boss item drop u had to farm for?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2019)

had some vegetarian sushi.. idfk why they have to include egg sushi though .. too lazy to switch pieces though lol.

most annoying boss item drop u had to farm for?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 23, 2019)

Hmm, Legend of Zelda BOTW _I just needed an ancient core thank you. ; u ;_

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2019)

Probably Meowmere in Terraria, god knows how much junk I got before I got that argh.

fave song?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

I have NOOO clue!!! There are FAAAR too many!

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2019)

"Canto do desertor" by Lu?s C?lia. If you don't cry while listening to that come bite my butt as well.

worst song?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

There are a lot of those as well LOL! I suppose maybe Photograph by Nickelback? Or Fancy by Iggy Azalea? Who's to say! xD

Craziest experience you've ever had?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Almost being rushed away in a raging river

Favorite fictional hero?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm gonna say Saitama from One Punch Man.

Favorite anime protagonist?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)

Spike Spiegel from Cowboy Bebop for obvious reasons 

Least favorite anime protagonist?


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2019)

I don't really watch anime \o/ and the ones I have watched I like the characters sooo idk. Does Tracy from Pok?mon count? Lol (although I rewatched the orange islands season a couple years ago and he wasn't as annoying as I remember him being)

Do u have a green thumb


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

No it’s pink  Nah every plant I touch dies, my mom does tho.

Do you think cereal _really_ counts as a good breakfast food? (Not a loaded question *shifty eyes*)


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

for my sake, i'll say yes.

what's your favorite animal?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

(Wrong answer, lol, jk,jk)
Don’t really have one, I like lots of animals, but, um, I’ll say Pandas they’re adorable.

Favorite cryptid?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

loch ness monster !

favorite food?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

(Yay same)
Again, not picky, but I like tacos

Favorite version of Animal Crossing thus far?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

hm. new leaf i think, but only because of the increase in activities compared to wild world which is the only other ac game i've played. 

favorite villager?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Have a few... probably Alice.

Favorite season?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

winter for sure

favorite holiday?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Never celebrated :/

Favorite color?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

purple 

do you have any pets?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

No

Same q


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

yes! a dog, a cat, and a bird.

favorite flower?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Um, don’t really know many flowers by name, I tend to like unique-looking flowers (specific enough? )

Favorite academic subject?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

english/literature/language arts/any other name that general subject goes by.

hair color?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

My hair color? Brown

What’s your aesthetic?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

i'm not really sure, it changes all the time and varies for different aspects of my life.

favorite sport?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

Soccer (US) Football (literally anywhere else) (I hate American football)

Favorite book genre?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 24, 2019)

fiction, mainly sci-fi

favorite song?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

(Same)
Changes all the time. Don’t have one currently

Do you like Star Trek?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 24, 2019)

I’m more of a Star Wars person

Favourite Pixar film?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2019)

_Up_.

You?


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2019)

hmm probably Monsters Inc or Finding Nemo 

have you ever painted an easter egg


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 24, 2019)

No

Favorite Nintendo game?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

Any of the Metroids. I couldn't tell ya which!

Weirdest game you ever played?


----------



## Dim (Mar 24, 2019)

Banjo Kazooie. Loved it though

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 24, 2019)

Gotta say the same actually! And Conker.

How about the most boring game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 24, 2019)

This probably isn't the most boring game I've played (I've played a _lot_ of games and it's hard to remember everything I've played honestly) but for now I'm going to say Paper Mario: Sticker Star because that's the most boring game I've played that I can remember.

Favorite game that's underrated/gets a lot of flack?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 24, 2019)

Henry Hatsworth and the Puzzling Adventure. There is a difficulty spike in level world 2 or 3.

Should I watch Disney's Aristocats, or one of the old Pink Panther movies with Peter Sellers?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Aristocats! Although both are good imo lol

Favorite hot drink?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

White chocolate Mocha

Favorite cold drink?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Sprite, pina colada, smoothies, Yoohoo, etc!

How would you rate your neatness when writing?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

I would say 6/10. It's not great, but I've seen much worse. To be honest I'm not that good at handwriting, since I type almost everything.

How fast is your typing?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

I haven't officially tested the words/min, but I'd say "medium"? Or I guess my standards are high since my mum's typing is damn-near god speed lol.

Honey or sugar in your tea?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 25, 2019)

Sugar! Though I’ve never had honey in tea and it sounds delicious <3

Last TV show you watched in full?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

I can't remember for the life of me!

Ever have recurring dreams?


----------



## gobby (Mar 25, 2019)

When i was around five i had a recurring nightmare of the moon from LoZ majoras mask, but the specific one from the smash bros melee stage. As an adult i get nightmares of the actual moon being too big and scaring me, and I have a fear of it now LOL I connected that to my childhood trauma recently lmao

Any piercings?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 25, 2019)

Nope! I’m way too scared of needles lmao

Would you ever get a tattoo?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

Eh, not really sure. Probably not.

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah, I plan on getting one when my financial situation improves. Either a cherry blossom tree along my side, and/or a triforce I design? Still thinking about it.

First thing you ate/drank today?


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

Coffee, the nectar of the Gods.

What do you often dream about?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Many weird things, including things I'd be guilty about if I did them for real, a world/situation close to a show/game I'm bringing, and one of my favorites: a "flying" rollercoaster through my old neighborhood lol.

Favorite cereal if any?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

I don’t eat cereal.

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Omelets, pancakes, BACON, French toast, etc lol. But these are rare in my home sadly.

Left- or right-handed?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm right-handed.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

Right-handed.

Do you enjoy flavored seltzer at all?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> BACON



Omg no.  My one true nemesis.  Not bacon!  :c

Not really.

What’s your favorite dinner food?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2019)

tacos, or burgers. i'm such a sucker for avocado and pickled red onion.

do u actually like fish balls?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Never had them, but sounds good!

Do you sleep on your stomach, side, or back?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

All 3, lol mostly side and back.

Do you prefer fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

Fiction 

Who is your hero?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

My mum and grandparents. My s/o and friends too.

Most detailed picture you've doodled?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Stick figures.

Who here likes bologna?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 25, 2019)

Gehhhhh I'm sorry I can't </3

Favorite type of bread?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh gosh, the two kinds that popped up in my mind were garlic bread and Hawaiian bread. Both are just so yummy, but I guess I'll pick Hawaiian bread. I don't know, lots of bread taste good haha.  

Ever dressed like someone from the 80s?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Lol I love Hawaiian too!
And I have not, but I've always wanted to!

Are you picky about shampoo/conditioner?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

No, not really, unless it smells weird-

Were you ever been the type of person to collect cards? Like Pok?mon, Yu-Gi-Oh! or even Amiibo cards.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Pokemon/Yu-Gi-Oh! cards were sadly banned for us since we were in a religious home. My brother would sneak them around, and I'd get jealous. Never had some of my own. Amiibo cards, not anymore.

How about you?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

I've always wanted to get into Pok?mon but, never really could. I have many amiibo cards but they're impossible to find now-

What about collecting mini figures? Or other small collectables?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 26, 2019)

They’re not my favourite thing to collect but I have a few!

Enamel pins or patches?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Ahh I love both, but I love pins a little more!

Cutest thing you've bought?


----------



## slatka (Mar 26, 2019)

hmm thats a tough question to answer probably some plush animals or animal crossing pj's idk most of the things i buy arent that cute 

where do you see yourself in the next ten years?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2019)

On the streets...begging! ;u;

How about you?


----------



## slatka (Mar 26, 2019)

bad that i see myself ending up like that but hoping to have a stable career in a dermal clinic but probably not lol 

where are you from?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2019)

Massachusetts, western part. Won't get any more specific than that as I value my privacy! 

How about you?


----------



## slatka (Mar 26, 2019)

thats completely understandable i'm from melbourne, australia land of too many spiders

do you enjoy living in america?


----------



## Dim (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes I do

Is this the Krusty Krab?


----------



## Nesserino (Mar 26, 2019)

No, this is Patrick.

what's your lucky number?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

7, 39!
Or numbers involving 3 (3, 6, 9)

Is it still cold where you are?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 26, 2019)

Nope. It's going to be a balmy 72 later this afternoon.

What's the weather like where you are?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Mostly clear and fairly warm!

Do you favor long or short pants?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2019)

both i guess it all depends on the style and if i like that ig?

do u like halloumi cheese?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Never heard of it, but I like cheese in general and haven't been disappointed so far lol!

Favorite color combinations/themes?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 26, 2019)

Anything pastel, but mainly pastel pink/baby blue/lilac!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2019)

brighter colours and flowers.. lit anything not just black/blue or pastel ig lol.

least fave AC villager?


----------



## gobby (Mar 26, 2019)

Vladimir!
Any beauty marks?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Nope 

Do you love space as much as I do? (Which on a scale from 1-10 is 350 )


----------



## carackobama (Mar 26, 2019)

Maybe not as much as you but I do love space!

Favourite subject at school?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Art or science

Favorite music genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2019)

protest music ig from the 60s and 70s

yours?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2019)

I love new wave and synthwave/80's techno a lot. But on the opposite end of the spectrum, I also love old country/slow bluegrass music <3

Are you a really busy person?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Think of the busiest person of the world, now imagine the direct opposite, that’s me.

What’s your favorite hobby?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 26, 2019)

playing video games like ACNL

yours?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Drawing and reading

What’s your favorite cartoon?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2019)

Sonic SatAM. Miles better than the other 3 Sonic shows.

Favorite sitcom(if any)?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't usually do sitcoms, but Fresh Prince and Friends are my exceptions lol. I'm looking at a couple of others to try out as well.

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't usually do them either though may check some out in the future!

Favorite comfort food?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

WINGS, chili, fries, pizza rolls, my grandmum's curry and rice, etc!

Do you care what your room/house smells like? Do you use candles/incense?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 26, 2019)

I don’t really care as long as my house doesn’t smell. I don’t use candles or incense to be honest because I don’t even have money to buy them in the first place.

Anyhoo, do you procrastinate? And if so, how often?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Way too often lol </3

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Dim (Mar 26, 2019)

Turkey Sandwich

Any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 26, 2019)

Write, write, and write some more! That and assist a professor with a project tomorrow.

Same question?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 26, 2019)

I?m a procrastinating squid, but generally, my plans are:


Finish my World History Project on the USS Indianapolis, which is due Thursday 
Study for my Algebra Quiz on Thursday
Study a PreSonus Studio Board 32, Quiz on Friday
Work on PLTW (Human Anatomy) Homework
Work on Algebra Homework
Work on my Essay
Work on my Paragraphs after Essay

*And of course i?m going to procrastinate*

Favorite food?


----------



## Dim (Mar 26, 2019)

Tacos!

Favorite animal?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 26, 2019)

Felines in general, and owlets!

Weirdest piece of furniture you've seen?


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2019)

*This* because taxidermy can be cool and all but this seems overboard imo.  

Do you like being called (a) nickname(s) IRL?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah... but just abbreviations of my actual name  tho if someone gave me another one I liked that would be fine XD

Same question...?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

I don't mind nicknames! It's usually just the short version of my name (Tiff) if that counts. And my mum calls me Honey Bunches (source of my screen name)!

Are you following a sort of diet plan? Or just going with the flow?


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2019)

Going with the flow

Ever been bitten by an animal?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

absolutely

how long has it been since you had a vacation?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 27, 2019)

Not counting my very short weekends, I?d say my last actual vacation was either during the week of both Lincoln?s and Washington?s Birthday or Winter Break, even though, of course, *I lazed around*.

Least favorite subject?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

like in school... math and physics i sucked so hard lol

musical u wanna watch?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

phantom of the opera, and frozen

when was the last time you ate bread?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

Last night c:

What's your zodiac sign?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

capricorn c:

same q?


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheila said:


> capricorn c:
> 
> same q?



Just Googled it and apparently, I'm an Aquarius. I don't believe in horoscopes but from what I read about Aquarius, it definitely defines me to a T. Shy and quite most of the time but can also be energetic and eccentric at times. 

Ever search yourself on a search engine?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

I _have_ before when I was bored. But I don?t make a habit of it : p

What electronic device do you use most frequently?
(Discounting any you use for food)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2019)

Probably my phone since I talk on it and play Pokemon GO a lot.

Can you read an analog clock? (Apparently kids today can't lmfao)


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 27, 2019)

I definitely can and I find it scary that some people can't! 

Do you know how to cook?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

some things but i dont enjoy it lol i do it bc health

do u like to eat beans?


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I definitely can and I find it scary that some people can't!
> 
> Do you know how to cook?


Well, considering we live in a day in age where analog clocks are becoming less and less used. People don't learn it because they're never exposed to it. 

Green beans all day.

Are you similar to your parents or do you fall far from the tree?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

no and i hate when they point it out i am like bruh stfu

tf people cant read analog clock what do they get taught....

least fav LoZ game?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

Hard to think of one, the ones I've experienced so far I've loved. But maybe Majora's Mask because of the tone of the story/setting, BUT still love how they executed it <3

Least favorite Mario game?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

uhh super mario 64 and all those 3d following...nope camera **** it.

fave pokemon spinoff?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

Haven't played many, but I think I played Pokemon Mystery Dungeon and liked it lol

If you had your own garden, what would you plant?


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 27, 2019)

I would plant what is called a "Salsa Garden" (tomatoes, onions, peppers, herbs, etc.). I also would like to grow anything I can pickle as well (cucumbers, okra, etc.).

What is your favorite cereal?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

*huff*
I don’t really eat cereal, when I used to, I was still a kid who loved a _little_ too much sugar. I don’t know now.

Do you enjoy drawing?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2019)

yeah but i can only doodle lmao

fave artist/band?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Idk, my tastes vary in music... but I guess Of Monsters and Men? Or the Monkees?

Favorite animal?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 27, 2019)

Penguins! Love them to death.

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2019)

History.

You?


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2019)

Math

Favorite Teen Titan?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2019)

Man it's been years since I've watched Teen Titans... I don't even really remember their names lol (also not fond of the reboot ngl)
I really like the one with the hood, who hides in her own shadow.

Favorite instrument?


----------



## Dim (Mar 27, 2019)

That would be Raven 

Is mayonnaise an instru-

Gonna go with piano I guess.

Curtains or no curtains?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 27, 2019)

Curtains (for many reasons)
Do you wear eyeglasses?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes.

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 27, 2019)

Yup!

Ever had a pet that wasn't a dog, cat, or fish?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes, a hamster, but she’s long dead now 

What is your dream job?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

Becoming a sports broadcaster (or just working for a sports organization).

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2019)

Becoming President of the United States.

When did you start playing Animal Crossing?


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2019)

/checks GameCube NA release date
In 2002
good lordt
I also didn't know it released in NA on my birthday. 

Same?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2019)

Started with the GameCube version as well, although I don’t think I started right when it was released.

Favorite flavor of cake?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 28, 2019)

I make a darn fine strawberry-almond cake, so that.

What's your least favorite household chore?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 28, 2019)

Making the bed. I don't know why.
Do you still own any stuffed animals?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Yup! Not as much as before as I've donated most of them. Just a handful; a large white tiger on my bed and a smaller one on my table, a small Pikachu and Ultra ball on my small shelf, and a couple bears from past Valentines Days lol

How about you?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 28, 2019)

I still do have a lot, though some i threw in the attic and gave away, i just have a little plants vs zombie chili stuffed toy, and a gingerbread man 

what is the most memorable part of your childhood?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2019)

Going to Canada.

Do you enjoy springtime?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes

What is your favorite springtime activity?


----------



## mossangel (Mar 28, 2019)

Going in the forest everyday and watching everything slowly come back to life after winter

Which video game character do you relate to the most?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh this is easy.

Marie, of course.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Can I say Raven (Teen Titans) since they had a game once?

Favorite sweet?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

Blueberry chocolate maybe? Idk.

How about you?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Anything soft and not overly sweet! And chocolate shakes, brownies, and Ferrero Rochers!

Pudding or jello?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

PUDDING! Easily!!

Next game you're getting?


----------



## gobby (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm gonna get dragons dogma for the switch when it releases! (Very very excited to replay it)
Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2019)

Most likely a Switch and Animal Crossing for the Switch.

Any plans this weekend?


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

yes, i am going surfing tomorrow and maybe i'll just chill at home with coffee on sunday. pretty decent weekend.

one of the best times of your life? ♥


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

When me and my mum hung out all the time like sisters...

Cool or warm weather?


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

cool weather! i'm more used to it and i just love wearing woolly sweaters and soft scarves.

waffles or pancakes?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Ahh hard to choose! I love both, but I'll pick pancakes 

Soup or salad?


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

salad is the best thing that humankind can offer. soup is delicious as well, but not as delightful as salad!

favourite animal crossing emote?


----------



## rianne (Mar 28, 2019)

Shyness

Same?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

I love that one too! And the mischievous and heart emotes <3

Favorite type of popcorn?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2019)

I like air-popped popcorn with powdered cheese sprinkled all over it 

Favorite color combo?


----------



## Dim (Mar 28, 2019)

Black + orange!

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Definitely the colors in my avatar lol

Do you have naturally curly or straight hair?


----------



## Dim (Mar 28, 2019)

Messy hair LMAO

Favorite acnl flower? (Color included)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2019)

Blue roses, and Blue/purple pansies 

same q?


----------



## Dim (Mar 28, 2019)

Black roses :3

Favorite acnl furniture?


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

i love the cabana set in general. if you want me to be more specific, i love the cabana armchair. it looks so comfy and i wish i could have one in my house. 

favourite low-tiered villager in acnl?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

Hmm, maybe Tammy and Knox, among others, off the top of my head lol

Do you still own any text books that you don't need anymore?


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

yes, i own a maths textbook from year 7. its old and filthy. and it still haunts me to this day about my struggles in math haha.

favourite subject at school (besides recess and lunch)?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

All my art classes, math, and Spanish 1-3



How about you?


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

well, i loved humanities in general. history and geography were the two best subjects for me, accompanied by great scores that i'm still very proud of. after humanities, i'd say it'd be science. i absolutely loved the chemistry and biology units, however i wasn't great at physics and space science.

one of your greatest achievements?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 28, 2019)

Buying a car with the money I made at my job  No one bought it for me, I earned it.

Favourite place to get stuff done?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2019)

I used to love sitting the in library, then Starbucks (I love the smell am I weird), but that was when I was waiting for my boyfriend to get off work in the same plaza way back when. Now, with no car of my own, I do everything at home unless I'm stuck somewhere.

When you were growing up, was it Nick, Disney Channel, or CN that was your favorite?


----------



## rianne (Mar 28, 2019)

omg this question @____@
I'm gonna go with Disney Channel although I did have many CN and Nickelodeon shows I enjoyed. Plus, CN had Toonami. :3 Ah. 

Do you like wordplay/puns?


----------



## Hadlee (Mar 28, 2019)

yes. i find them so entertaining and funny. i think one of the best characteristics of a person is to have a great sense of humour and puns!

best thing about this forum?


----------



## lucylives (Mar 29, 2019)

the people! 

what do you usually do on weekends?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 29, 2019)

I usually play Video Games, do some digital art (I might start doing more traditional the next chance I get-) and spend time with family.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2019)

sleep, do things i can't do during the other days due to work etc.

do you drink coffee?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 29, 2019)

Not on a regular, as unfortunately I'm sensitive to caffeine. After I had too much one night during an all-nighter for a project, I was way too jittery it was scary. I'll have a cup once in a blue moon or have a sip from my boyfriend's or graddad's cup, but sadly not regularly for myself anymore. I miss it!

If you could decorate your home with a lot of only one type/color flower, what would it be?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

Some kind of blue one, probably. Love blue! Purple might be a close second.

Doing anything important today?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2019)

nah, already 7 pm here so i basically went to work and then home lol

plans for weekend?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

None whatsoever! The same ol', same ol'.

What do you think of the city or town or wherever you live?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 29, 2019)

It's pretty great... If you have money. I was born and raised here in a tourist city and have barely experienced much of it because of this lol.

Have you ever used air purifiers?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2019)

No, I haven’t.

Have you ever gotten a good review online for something before?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

Can't say I have.

Favorite books/book series?


----------



## Zane (Mar 29, 2019)

feels weird to say since it's total youth fiction but The Outsiders lol that was the book that FINALLY made me like reading (where so many other "classics" had failed) even though it was something I was forced to read for English class hahaha. I've read a lot of better books since then but I've never loved any of them half so much. It compelled me to check out a lot of S.E. Hinton's other stuff and it was...... not good. : P 

Besides that I'll say "Oblomov" even though I've had this book for like ten years now and haven't finished it yet and if you've read Oblomov you'll know how funny that is.

Do you eat breakfast every morning?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Nope!

Do you listen to anything from the 60's, 70's and/or 80's?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 30, 2019)

Yep yep!

What do you do for your hair before going out?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Nothing.  Absolutely nothing, lmao (cries inside)

What’s your favorite colors to wear?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 30, 2019)

LOL no worries

Definitely black, maroon, and the colors in my avatar.

How about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Black, red, green, blue, and a bunch of others

How do you deal with stress?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 30, 2019)

Depends on the source and what it is, but I'd say "okay-ish" (but at least better with time, so there's progress). I try to breathe and walk away if I can, or try to get to the bottom of the situation.

Favorite drink?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Sprite

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 30, 2019)

Same!

Visiting mum in the morning at the nursing home, watching my friends stream (we're playing Jackbox, lifts my mood looking forward to it), cleaning, and getting groceries!

How about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

I don’t know.  Probably just studying, watching anime, playing video games, and goofing off like always.

What was/is your best subject in school?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Double posted on accident :/


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

It was either art or Spanish

Favorite animal crossing character?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 30, 2019)

Ninja'd. Hmm, if we're talking important characters, Isabelle. If we're talking just normal villagers, Chief.

Favorite book?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Magyk

Least favorite book?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 30, 2019)

Honestly can't think of any at the moment. I think there was a book of fiction we had to read in high school, and while it wasn't bad it was... a bit boring. 

If you could choose any 1 green to eat forever (ie spinach, broccoli, etc) what would it be?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Collard greens, maybe? They're the most nutritious from what I remember(could be wrong).

Have you ever seen the original versions of The Grudge, The Ring and/or Pulse? They're terrifying.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

The Ring/Ringu yes... those US remakes can go **** it.

least fave film?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Seriously, we need to stop remaking things LOL! As for least fave film it'd probably be any of the Fast and Furious movies, not sure. Many other films I hate too.

Favorite sci-fi movie(if any)?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

Because people who decide there don't think US people can adapt to more "world cinema" and other countries' cultures -_- Also you guys are too in love with dubs be it anime or others lol...

the first 3 star wars(4,5,6) i guess not my fav genre but those i like.

least fav movie genre?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Romantic comedies. For sure.

Favorite anime(if any)?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

^^yes i hate them too so much

revolutionary girl utena.. a+soundtrack and i just love it.

same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2019)

I don't watch anime, but if it counts among more hardcore fans, I've always liked the Pokemon anime.

Favorite home (not handheld) Nintendo console?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2019)

Original Wii. It has so many of my favorite games, and the ability to play Gamecube, which is also one of my favorite consoles.

Favorite type of pizza?


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 30, 2019)

Plain cheese. I'm not too big on toppings. o:

Are you doing okay today?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah just wish i could get two more kaleidoclovers but like no one is selling for tbt... wmh 

fave kinda of soda?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2019)

I really like Cherry Coke and Mtn Dew 

same q?


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 30, 2019)

Orange cream soda

What's your favorite board game?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

I don’t know.... Monopoly I guess?  I don’t really play board games anymore, lmao

What’s your least favorite anime?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Love Hina? There are probably others but who knows!

Worst pain you've been in?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

Dunno, I tend to be very picky when I watch stuff and if they are bad I drop them lol. But ehh that Lyrical Nanoha I was maybe too old for xD

fave anime?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Love Hina is gr8 wym also ninjad

probably when i twisted my knee the first time.. ugh.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 30, 2019)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Although that might change because Mob Psycho 100 is quickly looking like it'll become my favorite anime.

What have you been watching recently?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Nothing really, just a Let's Play of Eternal Darkness.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Been binge watching a crap ton of HunterxHunter lately, lmao.

What’s your favorite thing to snack on?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 30, 2019)

Cereal. lmao.

What kind of genre of games do you like/dislike the most?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

I tend to like adventure the most.  As for dislike, probably horror (omg, I love your signature message btw, Lucas).

What’s your favorite fairy tale?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 30, 2019)

Ooo, that's a hard question, I was never really told fairy tales as a young child but growing up the movies made for them made me appreciate them so if the movie adaptations count then, probably Rapunzel/the movie Tangled. (Aaa, thank you so much, I really appreciate it! I've wanted to make it for such a long time but never got around to it until recently, so I'm glad that people like it. )

Favourite type of bird?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2019)

paradise birbs, they are really pretty.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

Maybe bluejays? Or owls? Not sure.

Last game you beat?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 31, 2019)

Hmm, I think Pokemon Moon? The story itself anyway lol

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 31, 2019)

Scrambled with meats, cheese, and peppers.

Same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2019)

Over easy and hard/soft boiled :>

Do you like old/classic cars?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 31, 2019)

Yessssssssssss

Do you like steampunk?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2019)

ehhh its okay indifferent i guess i dont really read or watch it tho ig.

do u like horror movies?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah though I'm slightly picky about it.

Muffins or cupcakes?


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 31, 2019)

I guess it depends, but overall, muffins.

Do you have any phobias (that you don’t mind sharing)?


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 31, 2019)

Large things in the sky that are close (skyscrapers, blimps, etc), among others

How about you?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2019)

Claustrophobia, definitely. Other than that, I don't know.
What type of phone do you have?


----------



## rianne (Mar 31, 2019)

I have an iPhone 8.

Do you like potatoes?


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes. Baked potatoes are my jam.

Worst game you've ever played?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Not really sure...there are a couple. Maybe Re-Loaded for the PS1?

Does death scare you?


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 1, 2019)

death doesn't really come into my mind that much. i think that as long as i live my life doing good things and being a righteous person, i could die peacefully.

favourite music genre?


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2019)

Metal/Rock

If you could pick a birthday cake for your birthday, what would it be?


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2019)

Something plain idk. 

Where would you teleport yourself to?


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm not sure. Somewhere away from where I currently am. Far away.

Salty or sweet?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 1, 2019)

Sweet, definitely...

What's the scariest dream you've had?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2019)

I had a dream like 7 years ago (back in 2012) when my mom shoved me into this room where I got lasers zapped all over my body and it was agonizing, and the whole thing was just so that my skin could be pink colored for a wedding coming up.

Yeah idk either.


Favorite non-Nintendo game?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Probably one of the Spyro/Crash Bandicoot games~

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2019)

Definitely either Spyro or Team Fortress 2!

Do you like classical music?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes I do love the classic musics. Though it all depends on how's the player/orchestra master. But in general, yes yes.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

If used in games/movies etc. then yeah but not really on its own ig.

least fav music genre?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

that would be metal.

how long since you last ate?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 1, 2019)

omg AGES, so i haven't ate this morning/afternoon bc i'm having a big lunch when i go out, soo probably like 10pm last night but i only had a small bun so does it rly count i'm gonna die

what's ur favourite thing to eat


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

padr?n peppers, fried with some oil and salt mmm yes

do u like wine gum candy?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

I've never heard of wine gum candy, or even tasted it, so no? maybe yes?

peanut butter or nutella?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_gum  these

neither im allergic

least fav type of books


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

do you mean genre? if so then science fiction

but if you mean like hardbound or paperback, i like paperback more

also don't know if this is what you mean but i'm adding it anyways, i *HATE* pocketbooks

_what book are you currently reading? (if you read books!)_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

genre-wise lol

about to start on part 2 of peter weiss' The Aesthetics of Resistance ;3

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Nothing at the moment but I'm tempted to read some Poe or Lovecraft!

Bacon or steak?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

oOooOoO a hard decision, but im settling with some medium rare steak 

soggy fries or soggy popcorn?


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

hmm soggy fries for sure

Animal Crossing New Leaf or City Folk?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

Haven't played city folk, so new leaf

tea or coffee?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 1, 2019)

tea defo!!!

iced coffee or hot coffee?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

iced coffee definitely

tim hortons or starbucks?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Never heard of the former so I guess Starbucks!

Favorite brand of chips/crisps?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

seriously? tim hortons has like the best coffee (no offense to sb <3)

hmmm, you got me on a spot here, i would say doritos but i rarely eat those

so it's either lays or ruffles, _sigh..._ ruffles it is


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah never saw a Tim Horton's where I live though I'd certainly try them!

Anyways, you forgot a question so I'll ask one! Craziest experience you ever had?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

oh crap oops, sorry about that anyways i like your question, or is it mine? aghh whatever, im answering it anyways

went spelunking once with family, and that was probably one of the craziest experience of my life, one wrong step could've ended my life


anyways not forgetting to add a question again so here it is
are you afraid of insects?


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

hmm no, not really. however, my older sister is and will literally scream and wake the whole house up

are you a teenager?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

yup, i am, you're not really asking but im 16 turning 17, yayyy?? 

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Halima (Apr 1, 2019)

ahh same here, I turn 17 in 8 days 

ahhh that's so difficult... maybe waffles..?

breakfast or lunch?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

pancakes, dont like waffles.

least fave type of game (genre)?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Probably sports!

Cheese: Mozzarella, swiss or provolone?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

Mozzarella only because i love it so much

im also answering Halima's question since Sheila wasn't able to answer it

I like breakfast more just because the meal isn't too heavy

Cheeseburger or Hamburger?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

cheeseburger but preferable vegan burgers..

do u like board games?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 1, 2019)

Sure! It's rare I get to play though.

How about you?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

Do i like board games?? me? oh sister i LOVE board games, though i barely get to play them anymore i still love them a lot

milk chocolate, white chocolate, or dark chocolate?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Milk! Though I love them all <3

Are you, or would you ever go vegan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2019)

No, never.

What Asian countries would you want to visit?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 1, 2019)

Japan, South Korea, Thailand, China, Singapore... those are the top ones but I’d love to see pretty much a of them!

What country are you from?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm from the United States. 

What's something you do to motivate yourself?


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 1, 2019)

it sounds weird. but sometimes if i feel demotivated, i sleep or take a nap. i feel more motivated and energized when i wake up to a new start. other things i do include setting goals, helping others (i feel better that way), and i always give myself a reward if i've accomplished something.

do you like card games?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm gonna get some flames from this but... Rarely do I play cards. Yeah, I play Uno here and there but I've never really played the legit ones. Heck, I don't even know how each game works!

Did you get mad when someone stole "bells" from you?


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 1, 2019)

I didn't get any bels stolen from me yet (haha please don't steal from me) but I don't think I would get mad if it happened ^^;

Knights or wizards?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2019)

Wizards 'cause I'm magic.

What's distracting you recently?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

This forum.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Dim (Apr 1, 2019)

RED

Did you get pranked today?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes, mainly on this site. 

Same question?


----------



## Ojo46 (Apr 1, 2019)

I did, nothing too major, but I fell for a few tricks today!

Have you ever dropped and shattered your phone screen before? Because I sure have


----------



## rianne (Apr 1, 2019)

No. I get glass screen protectors so that will shatter and the aftermath will only be small cracks on the screen.  After stepping on glass shards from a wristwatch face I accidentally broke, I'm really careful.

What's one word you'd use to describe yourself?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

Peculiar 

have you almost been caught stealing?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

technically not but once when I was maybe 3, I reached my hand into a candy machine at disney and stole one jelly bean.... ONE

what’s your least favorite game?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2019)

elitist rts, sports (unless its like mario kart or such)..also anything logical puzzle **** bc my brain dont work that way.

as for genre, played too many bad games lol

same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't like games that try to jumpscare its players all the time, because (especially when watching movies or playing games) I'm pretty much unable to be jumpscared, so it's just boring to me.

How often do you change your avatar on here?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 3, 2019)

I’ve only changed it once from my default avatar but then again I haven’t been a member long! I do love my current one though!

Do you know any HTML/coding?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

I learned some basics in High School, but I forgot most of it : p

Do you prefer androids or non humanoid robots?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

Uh..... androids ig?

Do you have someone you haven’t seen in awhile and miss?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2019)

yeah .-.

ever tried pizza salad?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

No? That sounds weird though.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

*PINEAPPLES* X)

Do you like sour cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2019)

yeah boi probs why i can never be 100% vegan either lol

did u ever own a gameboy color?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

Yep.  Have one as a gift from a cousin, but it doesn’t work anymore.

Have you ever owned a PS1 (I have before)?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2019)

As a kid we had one yeah :3 Damn dem spyro yotd memories.

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 3, 2019)

Nah, but always wanted one though! We played a lot in summer/after-school centers and loved it.

How about a Gamecube?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

The Gamecube was one of my first consoles, in fact.

Favorite gaming memory growing up?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Geez! That's a tough one! SOOO MANY!! Maybe getting all the gems(not crystals) in Crash Bandicoot 2? Or beating Ruby Weapon in FFVII? I don't knooow!!!

Cake or pie?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 3, 2019)

Ahh I love both. But maybe cake if it's not too sweet.

Favorite types of shoes to wear?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Eh, just plain sneakers! Nothing fancy.

Any current goals in gaming?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Oof. Now I’ve been Ninja’d
Not really.

Favorite flower in ACNL?


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

i love carnations, dandelions and roses. so pretty.

favourite clothing item in acnl?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2019)

The acid-washed jacket.

You?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 4, 2019)

The pink tank, I suppose. My character wears it a lot. 

Ever wrote a letter to a teacher before?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 4, 2019)

I remember I was planning to when I 'graduated' from Primary school to send to my favourite teacher but got too anxious about it and never did in the end...


Have you ever accidentally eaten someone else's order at a restaurant?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 4, 2019)

Nope!

Favourite place to go out for food?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2019)

Any Mexican restaurant that's not Taco Bell (although Taco Bell is fine too, but it's not the same at all as real authentic Mexican food)

Same question?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 4, 2019)

Anything that serves Pasta-

Same Question?


----------



## princepoke (Apr 4, 2019)

i generally like to take rotations between diff. foods
some usuals tho are some soup places, indian, mexican, and sangyupsal when my sis n i feel like it

what state of the sky do you like the most? (cloudy at 2pm, smallest peek of sunrise at 5am, beginning of sunset at 5-6pm, pitch dark blackness with hints of stars at 2am, etc)


----------



## lucylives (Apr 4, 2019)

My favorite would be around 2am-5am where the world just feels like it slowed down, and you're the only one awake

same question <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2019)

Sunset, it can look really beautiful here <3

fave collectible  u own?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 4, 2019)

Well, uh. I only own two, so I guess the cake.
My dream collectible is Isabelle
Collectible you desire most?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 4, 2019)

Probably one of the really rare Disney pins that are on my wishlist~

Favourite Youtuber(s)?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2019)

My top three are Cinemassacre, The 8-Bit Guy/8-Bit Keys, and UncommentatedPannen. I also really like Slazo.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2019)

J.T. Sexkik

fave rice dish?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2019)

Jambalaya!

Have you ever come close to death before?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 4, 2019)

Yup nearly, i was sent to the hospital and i really thought i was gonna die, i had a panic attack and i couldn't control my breathing, the doctor said had it gone any longer my brain wouldn't have been able to get oxygen leading to death... so yeah. 


what's your special skill/talent?


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 4, 2019)

aww. that's good that you lived. i'm glad that you got over the panic attack. <3

to answer your question, my talents are that i can play volleyball very good, i could play the violin, and i am a contortionist, but i'm not sure if i'm still as good as that skill as i was before.

favourite type of weather?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2019)

Sunny skies with no clouds.

Least favorite weather?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 5, 2019)

Extremely hot, humid weather. And Florida is the best place to be for me lol.

Ever danced in the rain with no umbrella?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 5, 2019)

Absolutely, and it feels really amazing

same question <3


----------



## carackobama (Apr 5, 2019)

I have! <3

Favourite season?


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 5, 2019)

s p r i n g 

favourite meal?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 5, 2019)

Pizza and fries tbh 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

tacos ftw.

least fave dish?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

The goop my dad makes that he thinks is stir-fry

Any pet peeves?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 5, 2019)

I think I have rather many, but one example is when my internet connection disappears suddenly.

Have you ever had a tamagotchi?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2019)

I think so! Ages ago though. I think I had a Giga Pet first before that, I can't be sure!

What's something that fascinates you?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

people's ability to sit and scroll social media for HOURS.. like bruh take care of your damn kids instead.

do u like being at libraries?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes

Do you prefer to watch a movie you’d been waiting for at the theater, or do you prefer to wait further and rent it (so it’s cheaper)?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

theater/cinema etc. nothing beats that. plus you support theaters actually being around and such.

fave candy?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 5, 2019)

Just standard milk chocolate 

If you could teleport to anywhere in the world right now, where would you choose?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2019)

probably someplace Portugal, I kinda wanna go there.

why or why not; do you like licorice?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 5, 2019)

I like *Licorice* because she's clear about what she likes/doesn't like and as a real person kinda spicy beauty. And she let me pull her Jacob's ladders that she planted(?) on the pave stones at the station just because I was curious what happens when I do, and gave me that ladders after that. It's been a hair accessory on one of my mayors since then.

Why does this thread have only questions that are about how/what do you feel/think/like/etc. about something?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

Because it?s fun to ask people subjective questions in order to learn more about them.  If not we would just be asking each other objective questions like, ?What?s the top speed a cheetah can run?? or something like that (at least that?s what I think, idk about others).

What career do you have/plan on having?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

I currently work as a barista in a coffee shop but I would like to teach abroad one day. I'd also like to be a writer, maybe even write my own graphic novel series.

What's a hobby you'd like to get into?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 5, 2019)

Not anything that I could think of other than drawing (really want to get into animation by the way).

Is there anything from your childhood that's disappeared?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Joy.

Any cartoon you watched as a kid you’d rather forget?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

Not that I know of.

Do you have any mental illness?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)

Asperger's. I don't like mixing it with ASD cause then people you are like the most severe kind of autism person so yeahhh.

same q?


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2019)

Generalized anxiety disorder. 

What's your ~*~hidden~*~ talent?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)

(i meant licorice as food not some user? lol. and yeah i dont like asking like "what color is a giraffe's spots or stuff bc you can google that up and it's not personal)

idk if it's hidden but uh picking up things with my toes/feet lol

fave board game, if any?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 6, 2019)

probably game of life? its a pretty fun game

what is a skill or talent that you wish you had?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)

playing guitar maybe?

least fave kind of soda?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 6, 2019)

pepsi, i despise it so much

favorite snack?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

Almost any kind of candy bar I guess? Especially Baby Ruth, Pay Day, Snickers, Milky Way, 3 Musketeers, Butterfinger and 100 Grand.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)

saltines w/ sour cream and onion flavour ig lol

fave gameboy(color etc.) game?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

Probably either Wario Land 3, TLoZ: Oracle of Ages or TLoZ: Oracle of Seasons.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)

wario land 3 and pokemon games.

worst gameboy etc. game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Hard to say, honestly. I've played some GB and GBC games but I only really dipped my toes hard into the GBA library. Maybe it's not the worst, but I do know that the Sonic the Hedgehog 1 port for the GBA is pretty terrible.

Favorite DS line-up game (that isn't Animal Crossing)?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond <3

Least favorite Switch game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Disco Dodgeball Remix. I got it for free because I have a friend who's a reviewer and they gave me a code, but even if it was free, I still regret playing it because that's an hour of my life I'll never get back.

Favorite Switch game?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

Splatoon 2. Proabably going to be AC when it comes out-

Favourite Villager on the Lazy personality?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Papi probably.

Favorite non-villager npc (in ACNL)?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Isabelle.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 6, 2019)

Easily KK and Katie!

If you could start a fan club for anything, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2019)

old portuguese music? idk

same q?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Probably everything I love that is underrated. Like Cabbage sdjfh idk.

Same Question?





JessiBGood said:


> Papi probably.


 Good choice.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Metal music I guess?

Any hidden talents?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

none, thats cause they're very hidden 

coffee or tea?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 7, 2019)

Tea

Favourite animated film?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

oh god, why am i blanking out on such an easy question.... aghhh

Up was the first thing that came to mind so im gonna say that!

Favourite Disney Princess?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Uhhhh don’t care much for Disney princesses, but I guess if I were to choose one... Mulan?

Do you prefer the city or the country?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2019)

depends on the city/countryside really.

least fave computer game?


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2019)

i must confess i've never played a computer game in my life (or maybe i have and just have no memory of it. lol)

do you like the rain


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

No, I absolutely hate being wet.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

I would de-rail the train (what do you mean that’s not an option) I hate being asked that. Divert it to the one, Run over and untie them, and push them off last second. There.

Are there any shows you watch, not because they’re good, but because of ‘nostalgia’?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

There's a lot of shows like that for me, actually. The best example would be probably the first few seasons of Pokemon.

Favorite movie from your childhood?


----------



## gobby (Apr 7, 2019)

When I was really little I'd always watch Barbie of swan lake! It was my favorite movie lol

Any scary movie/game that scarred you as a kid?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2019)

Not really.  Not much of anything really scares me tbh.

How is your day going today?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

It's been a great morning so far! I'm just practicing with watercolors because gosh, why are they hard for me? sdjfh

How about you, below poster?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Eh, can't complain! Other than the fact that I'm a huge potato and keep putting things off!

Favorite kind/flavor/whatever of tea?


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 7, 2019)

plain tea is nice. for ice tea i like fruity flavors. for hot tea, chai and earl grey are favs.

whats the weather like?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2019)

Starting to get warm, humid days/nights here again ;-;

For sandles: slides or "thongs"?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Hmm...not sure. I don't really wear either that often though I'd somehow imagine I prefer the former.

Goldfish or parakeet?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2019)

Both are nice, but having a parakeet would be awesome!

Do you collect anything in particular?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

amiibos? but not as much anymore, i guess books? 

same question!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

I used to also collect amiibos, but I've evolved from amiibo collector to anime figure collector. Well, somewhat. I don't buy them often, as much as I'd love to - they're really expensive.

Is there anything you'd like to eventually get into collecting?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2019)

CDs and band shirts.

Same q again?


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2019)

The seven dragonballs so I can summon Shenron and wish for immortality.

How’s your spring so far?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

I mean, I'm not in spring but I have stuff to talk about my Autumn! It's been pretty great, the trees are turning into that cool red and orange colour, sometimes there are random leaf piles and I run into them. Thankfully the temperature is getting cooler, I hate the heat... I might have to say the it's my new favourite season-

Same question? because I don't really count sjdhf.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Well, Spring typically sucks for me, though it's not my least favorite season. It can be very pretty during Spring (only upside to Spring imo), but where I live, Spring is basically mini-Summer, with added pollen and allergies, so it's still pretty dreadful. That being said, my spring has been...actually kinda okay so far.

Favorite month of the year?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2019)

Hmm, that's hard. Maybe December for the weather and Christmas?

Same question


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2019)

October, November for the weather. I like Spring too though

Your biggest vice?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

i didn't know what vice meant so i had to google it sksksk

but i would probably say, procrastinating, the amount of times i got left behind because of procrastinating is tremendous

favorite holiday?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

It's honestly a tie between Halloween and Christmas. Halloween because I love the overall aesthetic and I like spooky stuff and it's nice to have an excuse to just eat a boatload of candy. Christmas because I enjoy receiving gifts from people and I enjoy giving gifts in return, only thing that sucks is that damn it becomes an expensive holiday once you become an adult, especially if you have a ton of family members and close friends.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2019)

Same answers for roughly the same reasons.

Any freaky experiences?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2019)

I think it's best if I don't remember them...

Do you totally binge something once you tried something (can be anything)?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

Usually, no.

You?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

Only if i liked that certain thing

dusk or dawn, which do you prefer?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

Dawn if I’m awake for it.  It’s really beautiful at times.

How long can you go without technology?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Forever. Hm. Maybe closer to an hour. Maybe a half. Hm.

Favorite app for entertainment?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

A pretty long time, that would actually benefit me, since i have loads of books i still need to read

sunflower or roses?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2019)

sunflowers tbh they are really pretty

fave manga if any?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't read manga at all, i tried but nothings sticks with me

favorite drink?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 8, 2019)

Oreo milkshake!

Do you like watching Let’s Play videos on YouTube? O


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2019)

Not really, most people just scream or just don?t do it good

same q?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

I used to, but I don't watch any LPers anymore. Except Chuggaconroy, he's alright.

Favorite Youtubers?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 8, 2019)

1) Corrupted
2) SimpleFlips
3) This is Dan Bell.
4) gymnast86 _(well, he's more a Twitch Streamer, but I always watch the YouTube videos, so..)_

Do you often take deserts after dinner?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2019)

Not really.

In Animal Crossing, do you make your avatar look like yourself?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

Every now and then, yes.

Do you like '70s music?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Some.

Do you have any favorite tv shows from before the 90s?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes! All in the Family being one for sure! 

Have you ever played Town of Salem?


----------



## gobby (Apr 8, 2019)

I have! But I wasn't very good at it LOL me dumb

Do you have a messy room?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

It's somewhat clean at the moment, but I'm sure it'll get messy again soon.

How often do you clean your bedroom?


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 8, 2019)

I usually clean up/neaten up my bedroom daily, but a 'deep' clean maybe once every 2-3 weeks

What time in the evening do you eat dinner?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

5:00 p.m.

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

It's random, but I often find myself eating at around 6:45 to 7 PM.

Any animal you'd like to have as a pet one day?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

I like birds- But maybe a lizard.

Same question?


----------



## KipperDen (Apr 8, 2019)

I'd like a guinea pig or a rabbit <3 

Do you sleep with a light on at night?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

No, darkness helps me sleep 


What's your favorite constellation?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 9, 2019)

I guess the Big Dipper.

Do you enjoy playing mafia/werewolf games?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

I used to, but not anymore.

What’s your biggest fear?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

As a kid, I used to be terrified of storms. Thankfully I've gotten over that but now, it's more of a fear of being outside at Night. Sometimes I have to go outside at night for a few seconds to let the cat inside and how dark it is just terrifies me and I get paranoid that something is gonna jump out at me and I have to run inside to a room with windows that the curtains are fully closed-

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm absolutely terrified of both insects and arachnids. That's part of why I never go outside unless I have to. They can even get in the house sometimes, but most of the time it's nothing too bad, thankfully. I don't live in a place with any scorpions or tarantulas too, thankfully, which is great because I'd probably be terrified as hell of them.

If you could move to anywhere in the world right now, where would you go?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

Europe! Idk why, i just want to live in europe i guess

Disney World or Universal Studios?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 9, 2019)

Ah that's tough, but I'd say Disney World. I don't live too far from the parks, which is a plus for both.

How many ACNL towns do you have?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

Just one!  Port, which I’ve had since 2013.  Reminds me that I need to check in on it since a couple months have passed.  Hopefully no one has moved away!

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 9, 2019)

Three, but that's it for me lol. My main town, zen town, and forest town!

Buffet (clean & fresh) or fancy restaurant?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2019)

I always feel pressured and judged in Fancy Restaurants so buffets-

Do you collect coupons?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

No, i don't

favorite zodiac sign?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm not into the whole zodiac thing but I guess Aries because I am one.

Favorite game released in 2019 so far?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

Hmmm, idk, i haven't really played much games this year, i'm just gonna say kingdom hearts III even though i haven't played it yet


what's your favorite 3ds game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 10, 2019)

Majora's Mask 3D.

Do you like oatmeal?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

yes i do

hot cocoa or hot coffee?


----------



## rianne (Apr 10, 2019)

Hot cocoa! 

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

I do, two of them actually, one's older than me and one's younger 

do you like ferris wheels?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm in between. I can take it now but I was scared of riding them as a child. Lol.

What imagination do you have for your villagers?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

I imagine them as friends living along side me in the same town.

what are your thoughts on pet pigs?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 10, 2019)

lucylives said:


> I imagine them as friends living along side me in the same town.
> 
> what are your thoughts on pet pigs?



as long as you're giving them enough attention/space/love, i don't agree with keeping a pig primarily in the house as a sort of house pet though as they need a lot of space/mud, also i'm not sure how social pigs should be so keeping a pig alone might be cruel. i don't agree with micro pigs though, iirc they're bred pretty terribly to get them the way they are (also seems like half the time they're not mini pigs but just babies)

do you have a favourite smell?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 10, 2019)

I quite like the scent of baking, or the scent of fresh bed sheets.

Do you sleep with a plushie?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes I do, I sleep with a teddy bear I've had since I was a kid

What is your favourite fruite?


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Easily peaches.

What's your favorite vegetable?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 10, 2019)

Sweet potato or eggplant

Same question?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 10, 2019)

sweet potato also atm : ) i like pumpkin too

least favourite colour?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2019)

uhh probably pink unless it's certain shades of it. No offense but like most pink stuff are either pastel or like 80s fuchsia so yeah nty lol

pastel can be cute on things but to wear nope...

anyways do u like carrots?


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 10, 2019)

i hate them. 

do you have any food allergies?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2019)

nuts/peanuts

you?

(how can u hate them, have some julienned carrots on ur soup lol)


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

No food allergies that I am aware of

Where'd you get those peepers?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2019)

get my what??? excuse me

anyway, do u like broccoli?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 10, 2019)

yeah i love broccoli!!!!!

rice or noodles, u can only choose one, the other must die


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2019)

noodles, my tum kinda dislike rice so

fav animal?


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Sheila said:


> get my what??? excuse me
> 
> anyway, do u like broccoli?






Any kind of Monkey

My last qeustion


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2019)

my eyes are in my face and i'm certainly not someone staring at boobs randomly so idk lol

fave kind of tea?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2019)

I don’t drink tea.

Favorite kind of condiment?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm not too much of a condiment person, but ketchup is good. Best condiment for burgers and also the best to dip your fries in imo.

Do you prefer your showers to be cold, warm or kind of in the middle somewhere?


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 10, 2019)

I start with a warm shower and then finish with two minutes of a cold shower.

How many hours a day do you use the computer?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have no idea, but probably too many.

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 10, 2019)

An actual PC/laptop? Maybe a few hours a day or more on average?

Ever played an exercise game? (ie Wii Fit)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2019)

Duuuude I love playing Wii Fit! It's a great time, except every time I step on the board it tells me I'm overweight :,)

Same q?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 10, 2019)

Yep.

Rememba me?


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

No, but I wish I did! JoJo for the win!!

Who is this guy above me?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 10, 2019)

Idk, I've seen him around a handful of times though!

What food do you really love at the moment?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

Pretty much anything Italian. I've been eating a lot of Italian food recently.

Same question?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Same thing with the Italian, omg.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> Yep.
> 
> Rememba me?



Omg, you?re back!!!

@above question: Definitely sushi right now.  I?ve had a lot of Italian food growing up, so not really interested in it at the moment.

Favorite thing about The Bell Tree forums?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

Friendly community!

Worst injury you ever sustained?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

The worst i ever got was a sprain, so i guess a sprain


do you have a plush toy?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 11, 2019)

I have loads of them - too many to be honest. I've always liked plushies and constantly got new ones, though I think I should do something about the surplus.

What kind of hairstyle do you like the most?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

just the simple ponytail, i just like simple

what type of food do you like eg. french, chinese, japanese?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2019)

Japanese, and Mexican I guess :3

fave kind of tea?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 11, 2019)

Unsweetened tea, mainly.

Favorite soft drink?


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Coca cola lime

Favorite brand of water?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 11, 2019)

Smart 

Favourite takeout?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Don’t normally do takeout, but I guess pizza if that counts.

What’s your favorite fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2019)

to eat definitely mandarin oranges... the seeds can be pretty yuck to chew on if you manage to get those with seeds tho

least fav book genre?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

sci-fi but im slowly trying to get into it

least fave vegetable?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 11, 2019)

Green beans. Blegh.

Favorite sport?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

hmmm, ill just say volleyball

favourite type of soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

EDIT: Well, I got sniped.  Apparently I like baseball soup.  I don’t know what baseball soup is, but it doesn’t sound too satisfying.

Probably chicken noodle soup though.

Same question?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

baseball soup sounds delicious.... erm well probably

does ramen count as soup? if so then ramen <3

what is the name of your pet? (if you have any)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

I have like 5 pets, 3 cats and 2 birds. Tesla, Ollie and Nico are the names of my cats, and Aviator and Echo are the names of my birds.

Any upcoming games you're hyped for?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

AC Switch? well okay other than animal crossing i'll say borderlands 3 or cyberpunk 2077

any games you thought you'd love but ended up hating?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

I forgot to exclude AC Switch because that's the obvious answer, my b

Star Fox 64, Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity to name a few.

Games you thought you'd hate but ended up loving?


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

Civilization V, a friend recommended it to me, and i only played because because he did, i thought i'd definitely won't like it, and i ended up loving it

old games you only found out recently?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2019)

Forgot the name, a Flinstones NES game?

Favorite jam to eat?


----------



## slatka (Apr 12, 2019)

i'd have to say rosehip jam.

what's the number one thing on your bucket list?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2019)

Travel the world without having to worry so much about the money as I do now.

How about you?


----------



## Dim (Apr 12, 2019)

Become close with the girl I like but it looks like I crashed and burned.  :<

Favorite acnl flower?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2019)

Jacob's Ladder.

If you had the materials and know-how, what/who would you like to dress up as for on Halloween?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Hawkgirl (Justice League, yellow two-piece maybe), classic Catwoman, my Destiny 1 hunter, or some sort of cute uniform?

Worst drink you've ever had?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh, boi.. irish coffee maybe. i don't like whiskey in coffee man it tasted blech and the whole thing is too sweet. dr. pepper and just any flavoured coke/pepsi is up there too

same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Dr. Pepper in the Bahamas. I think it was just this one McDonald's by our home there, but BOY they made it terribly. It was my favorite drink as a kid, then I went there when I was around 11 and tasted that one... never again. But their Junkanoo soda made up for it <3

Cold or room temperature water?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

I used to hate room temp water, but now I actually like it way more than cold.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2019)

tf people drink like lukewarm water ewwwww cold all the way boi.

fave kind of sandwich


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

Probably crispy chicken w/ melted pepperjack cheese on it.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2019)

simple cheese one is enough for me, maybe some salad on it.

worst sandwich u ever had?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Probably PBJ.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

Alright, I guess. Few minor annoyances here and there but it hasn't been a bad day.

You?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Pretty good. I just woke up.

Favorite non-animated TV show?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2019)

M*A*S*H if had to name just one...and the movie is rad af also.

worst tv show?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

That I've seen? I don't really know. I've really only watched shows I know I'll at least enjoy.

Do you enjoy ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2019)

yeah, although that is an actual ice cream and not ice cream on bread or between breads lol

do u enjoy dyeing your hair?


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

I haven't yet but maybe someday. 

You?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

I prefer to stay natural.

Pudding or Jell-O?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 13, 2019)

Pudding 

Favourite cartoon?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2019)

totally spies 

yours?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 13, 2019)

Steven Universe or BoJack Horseman!

Have you ever been to a Disney theme park?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

As a young lad but I don't remember it much.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Pancakes.  You’re making them right?  Thanks for breakfast.  

Early bird, late nighter, or both?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Late nighter on weekdays, early bird on weekends. It's sad because I can't appreciate weekends because of my dumb body.

Do you slam jam?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Like a badass.

How much would you say your teachers liked you in general in grade school?


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

I was well behaved, always did my work, and always followed directions, so I was pretty well liked. 

Last person you’ve spoken to?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Last living being I've spoken to is a fish.

History buff?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

I am.

What is your favorite car brand?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

I've had a pretty good experience with Toyota thus far, so Toyota I guess.

Favorite snack?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Hot fries (chips), chewy cookies, ice cream/frozen yogurt, etc, soft warm pastries, etc!

If you had to change your hair color for a week, what would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

I don’t know.  I really like my hair color, but I guess red?

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

I like my hair color too, but I suppose I'd do red as well.

Any obscure music artists you enjoy?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

Well considering I LOVE metal music(not nu metal or mallcore though) then yeah, I should say so! Some examples: Gordian Knot, Control Denied, Keldian, Morgana Lefay and a ton of others! There are some non-metal obscure artists I enjoy as well though, such as Silver Apples, Joy Division, The Sisters of Mercy, etc.

Same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

I like a lot of Japanese and Taiwanese artists that I can't imagine would be popular here in the United States, noway nohow. Especially the ones from Taiwan.

Do you believe in global warming?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

I really do.

What's your town name gonna be in AC Switch (if you're getting it)?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

I don't have anything set in stone at the moment, but I might go with Morioh again. 

Farthest you've ever been away from home?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

New Orleans. Which really isn't far from where I live.

Favorite bird?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Owlets <3

Favorite feline? (lion, white tiger, etc)


----------



## Dim (Apr 13, 2019)

Hmmm probably tiger.

Favorite arthropod?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

I guess butterflies could be the easiest answer lol

The worst job you've had?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2019)

Haven't really had many except for my current and a work practice last year but I remember when we had to do like work practice in 8th grade and I had to help at my dad's job and it was hell doing office **** lol.

you?


----------



## Flare (Apr 14, 2019)

I... have yet to have a job. 


Favorite beverage?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 14, 2019)

Sprite, Yoohoo, chocolate cheesecake smoothie (Wawa), pina colada, etc!

Most sour thing you've tasted?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

I domt't really eat sour food because sour actually causes you discomfort and we only really eat it for the challenge and not because we like it better than the original. So sour candy worms, I guess.

Any food allergies?


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

Nope. I was tested recently too.

Ever done something very dangerous? Life threatening even?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hmm... I can't really recall anything extremely dangerous.

Can someone tell me the hype around Game of Thrones?


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

ninja'd :,0

i can't, i watched one episode and didn't get it.

least fav beverage?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Pee! Haven't drank it before, but I imagine it would be unpleasant.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Tea.

Favorite beverage?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Milk or cream soda.

Favorite non-nintendo game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

Chrono Trigger.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Shin Megami Tensei IV (well, don’t know if this one counts actually.  Feel free to clarify me)

Least favorite non-Nintendo game?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

That I've played would be (unpopular opinion) Undertale.

Least favorite Nintendo game?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

The Legend of Zelda games.  Just can’t enjoy them whenever I tried playing them.

Same question?


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Nintendogs.

Can xRileyx say anything other than "same question"?


----------



## Lucky4 (Apr 14, 2019)

Not really.


Whose your favourite animal-crossing animal design?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

PyroMike said:


> Can xRileyx say anything other than "same question"?



I just asked two questions on this last page alone, lmao.

I don’t have one; I like them all. (Also, who is the poster above me?)

When’s the last time you took a hiatus from the forums?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2019)

Probably in 2015 to tell you the truth, and that was largely unintentional because I just could never remember my password.  I've had points of less activity since (I believe I did have less activity at one point around early 2017), but never a full blown "hiatus".

Are you good at painting?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 14, 2019)

nope, painting is probably the medium i'm worst at : ( well, i painted my wall ok i guess in my room, but i'm not sure you're talking about painting a room haha

what are you gonna do on easter?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2019)

Probably nothing lol
Unless the forum has another egg hunt. Then that's what I'll be doing.

Where do you see yourself in five years?


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

college i hope woohoo

who's your favorite musical artist?


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

Squidward Tenticles

Any town name ideas for the new Animal Crossing game?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 14, 2019)

i always use the same town name which is merrily!!!

what's the most expensive thing you've ever bought? (not including house or cars)


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

I was gonna say canopy bed frame (so worth it though, wanted one p much all my life) but it was actually less expensive than the Switch, which I got on sale too @.@ So, the Switch I think! which is nuts. 

Have you ever written a story (not for a school assignment or something like that)


----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2019)

I forget!  I may have..but don't really know for sure(curse this memory)!

Do you like any seafood? If so what's your favorite?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh yes, it's my favorite kind of food, and shrimp would have to be my most favorite food of all!

Do you like shrimp?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 15, 2019)

No, apparently when I was younger I used to, but I dont remember. I've developed an allergy too.

Are you more of a cat person or a dog person? (Don't say both!)


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

Cat. Less maintenance.

Last album you listened to in full?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

I can't remember, tbh. It's been awhile, but I'm gonna say the last time I listened to an album in full was probably when I relistened to Weezer's Blue Album.

Last TV show you watched in full?


----------



## gobby (Apr 15, 2019)

I watched all of the lastest episodes of The Act, super creepy

What extinct creature would you bring back?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 15, 2019)

Dinosaurs... definitely... If I had to pick one, then branchiosaurus. They won't eat anyone!

Have you ever been to Build-a-Bear?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Yes, when I was younger I went there and made a bear that I treasured.  I don’t know if I still have it or not somewhere.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 15, 2019)

The classic Outlaw Star.

Do you think someone would have a hissy fit at me if I bought and wore a Ugandan Knuckles pin off ebay?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sadly, probably. Only few people out there would though. Most people, like 98% wouldn't mind. Also depends where you're going to go/wear it.

What's your favourite thing to do it your free time?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

ah woops, ninja'd

Illustrating, gaming, going for walks, etc!

Favorite thing to eat/drink in the morning?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

Coffee and probably waffles!

Any strange dreams lately?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 15, 2019)

My dreams are always bizarre tbh lmao xD

Favourite Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2019)

hmm idk, hhd or nl maybe.

fave pokemon game?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

HeartGold/SoulSilver.

Do you enjoy any wine?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

Yup yup, my favorite is pink moscato and white wine.

How about piano colada?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

I've only had it once or twice(I think), it's quite yum!

How about sangria?


----------



## amai (Apr 15, 2019)

i don't drink

favorite fruit?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

Starfruit...or blueberries! I can't decide which.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

Maybe steamed broccoli, carrots, and squash if that counts

Favorite condiment?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 15, 2019)

MAYO, haven't had it in forever tho bc i'm on a diet, so for now i will say siracha lol

morning or night person?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2019)

Definitely night.

What are your thoughts on the fire at Notre Dame in Paris?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

I only heard a bit about it, nothing else. Shame really! Such a historical building, up in flames.

Are you optimistic or cynical about the future?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2019)

Optimistic for the most part.

Do you believe in astrology?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2019)

Cynical. I just don't have a very positive mindset. 

EDIT: Whoops, ninja'd. I guess I believe in it a little bit, but not that much.

Any plans for Easter?


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah, going to church.

Does it look like I'm ripping Vaati's style?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 16, 2019)

Not ripping off, but instead you're inspired by an artist lol

Favorite cereal if any?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Idk... Cocoa Puffs?  I don?t really eat cereal anymore.

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 16, 2019)

Pancakes! <3

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2019)

idk, sandwich, oat-yogurt, coffee, juice?

fave animal?


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 16, 2019)

baby goats

same question?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm not sure...cats, alpacas, goats, certain dogs, etc. It's all so hard to choose! ;.;

Would you rather live in anarchy or dystopia?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd probably perish in both those scenarios... immediately. I'd probably go with Dystopia though, because with anarchy it's already started and it's getting worse but in a typical Dystopia setting it's generally the. "Oh, at least it can't get worse that this."

Same question? It's an interesting one-


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Anarchy, let’s burn everything to the ground!  

Do you like the rain, the snow, or the heat?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

Rain. I've only seen snow 3 times in my life and the heat sucks.

Do you prefer the freezing cold or the scorching heat?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2019)

Freezing cold.

Same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 16, 2019)

Probably scorching heat, but I usually can't put up with either one.

Do you like feminists?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 17, 2019)

Sure, I guess. Of course, not the extremely radical ones. 

What are some songs that have made you cry?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 17, 2019)

I don’t think a song has ever made me cry tbh!

Same question?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 17, 2019)

The Fray - How to Save A Life
Time After Time
Probably a couple John Mayer songs

What are you allergic to?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

Nothing that I know of!

Do you own a Switch yet? If so, what games do you have for it?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 17, 2019)

I do! Breath of the Wild, MK8, Smash Ultimate, a few demos, and just got Fitness Boxing.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2019)

Nope, don't plan to either.

do you own a 3ds still?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a 2DS XL so kind of I guess?! haha

First games console you ever owned?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2019)

A Wii.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2019)

that was my own, gameboy color :3

fave kinda of tea?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

Chai! Or Bubble...not sure.

Your go-to fighter in Smash Ultimate?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)

I don’t have the game as I don’t have a Switch yet, but definitely Lucario.  <3

Same question?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 17, 2019)

Lucas or Villager.
_suprised? sdjfh_

Same Question?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 17, 2019)

Ike.

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sometimes.

Do you like your personality?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah, I do.  I like the way I live and don’t intend on changing it when I’ve graduated and am out on my own.  I do wish I was a little more open-minded, but I think everyone wishes that.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm not sure to be honest.

Favorite sci fi movie?


----------



## Velo (Apr 18, 2019)

Ahh sci-fi is my favorite genre so this is kind of hard but I'm gonna say The Fifth Element.

Have you ever played a tabletop RPG (like D&D)?


----------



## rianne (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes but conflicting schedules means no D&D for awhile unfortunately. :c

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2019)

nope.

do u like cheese?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2019)

YES!! Cheese is amazing. <3

Do you like any survival horrors?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2019)

not really my kinda of game genre so no cant say that

least fav game genre?


----------



## Velo (Apr 18, 2019)

Shoot-em-up games (I guess "first person shooters" is like the proper term?)

Do you like to craft or home-make anything?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Not really to be honest.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2019)

shmups and fps is not rly the same but gotcha

yeah but i dont have time lol and if we talking food i just do it to be healthy

do u like crisp bread


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

I don’t know.

Favorite form of a potato to eat?


----------



## Marte (Apr 18, 2019)

Fries. He-he.

Do you like hororr films?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*horror, woopsie


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2019)

ehh if it's old stuff like hitchcock and such then yea but not modern times when it's basically effect jumpscares lol

you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2019)

I've grown to like them for the most part, but I can second a what Shelia said where some of the effects used in the modern ones are tiresome.

When was the last time you experienced a tornado, if at all?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2019)

I've never experienced a tornado. Probably a few storms that came from it but nothing from that territory.

What scares you the most in Animal Crossing?


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2019)

Scorpions and Tarantulas always scared me ****less, but not since I’ve caught tons of them in New Leaf... not so much.

Any plans for easter?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 18, 2019)

I'll be having a lunch at my grandma's house.

How annoying would you say you are?


----------



## Zane (Apr 18, 2019)

If there was a scale to measure such a thing I would break it and then some

What's the last nice thing someone did for you? :>


----------



## carackobama (Apr 19, 2019)

I have an illness which means I’m unable to stand for long and I struggle a lot with busy public transport - yesterday I was on a packed train and was really worried I wouldn’t get a seat, but a lady saw my “please offer me a seat” badge (something issued by the train company here to help disabled people get support) and gave hers up for me :’) my illness isn’t visible so some people aren’t very understanding, but I was really touched by her kindness.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

This is going to be a sad answer, but I don’t remember, lmao.  Everyone usually thinks that I’m able to do everything on my own because of how tall I am and whatnot.  :/

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2019)

Uhh idk must have been some time ago lol maybe when a store i used to attend pretty regularly gave me an LP for free?

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

I just like regular ol chips

What do you like more? Bunnies or kittens?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2019)

kittens... or puppies!

worst film u ever seen?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2019)

I forgot the title... But apparently, it had good reviews somewhere around the 80's range. I said okay, I'll watch it. First half hour, it was very boring, and the movie wasn't going anywhere. I probably almost fell asleep and I didn't watch the rest.

Something that you're struggling with right now?


----------



## Marte (Apr 19, 2019)

My sexuality. ;P

Do you like to puzzle? BECAUSE IM GOING INSANE RIGHT NOW OVER *ONE* PIECE THAT I CANT FIND


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

yeah. too bad i never finish them though.

favorite chocolate?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 19, 2019)

Ferrero Rocher chocolate. Or if you mean just type of chocolate, maybe dark and sometimes milk chocolate.

Worst physical pain you've ever experienced?


----------



## Dim (Apr 19, 2019)

Hmm when tipped over on my bike and landed on my head. Was in very bad shape. I was very dizzy and throwing up.

Cat or rabbit?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Cat.

Dragon or dinosaur?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)

Dragons, they're cooler.

Favorite (non-New Leaf) Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Dim (Apr 19, 2019)

Original Animal Crossing! (Game Cube)

Favorite Pok?mon Version? (Main)


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2019)

Either HeartGold or SoulSilver.

Favorite health food?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 22, 2019)

This is difficult, I do like my veggies (though I should eat them more...).... maybe spinach, tomato, or baby carrots. Or natural fruit smoothies. Can't choose x,D

Are you more minimalist, or more of a hoarder?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2019)

I wouldn't say I'm a hoarder but I'm certainly more so than a minimalist!

How's sleep lately?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 22, 2019)

Been trying to get on a better schedule. It's tough, but I'm trying.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2019)

I slept for like four hours last night and I've been up for about 14 hours lol (fml for real tho)

Favorite flower?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Apr 23, 2019)

peony


Do you collect anything? If so, what do you collect?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Video games, I guess? Also, music CDs. When I can anyways.

Tater tots or french fries?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 23, 2019)

French fries, absolutely.

Favorite soft drink?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Blueberry soda! Doesn't matter what brand, it's simply the best!!

Same q?


----------



## Marte (Apr 23, 2019)

Pepsi Max. I'm one of those, haha.

Have you figured out what you want to work with/study?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 23, 2019)

For the most part, yes. I'm studying graphic design.
No specific companies or specific kind of businesses in mind though.

What year are you in school? (If you graduated, what year did you graduate)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2019)

if u mean high school then 2010 iirc lol

least fave clue from this egg hunt if u participated?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2019)

Clue 7. Not because it was hard, but because I was correct, yet somehow missed the egg in Track Messages.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Clue 7. Not because it was hard, but because I was correct, yet somehow missed the egg in Track Messages.
> 
> Same question?



20. It was too vague since there were like 39 different OST threads and honestly all others would have been the more logical.

(I didn't find 5 and 21 obviously either but I can let them slide lol)

Yeah 7 was a bit hell too cause I usually check that page too LOL.

anyways, fave kinda of tea?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 23, 2019)

Peppermint!

Favourite genre of music?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 23, 2019)

Rock and roll.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2019)

political (leftist) folk, psychedelic rock(like, old 60s/early70s stuff not anything neo-) etc. hippiemusic basically.

song u cant stand?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 23, 2019)

Oh God, there are so many, but probably the one I can stand the least would be "Baby" by Justin Bieber. I've never liked it and could never stand it ever since it came out back in 2010.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Almost any song by Nickelback, it's hard to choose just one! Play them around me and I may have to crucify you!!

What did you have/are you having for dinner?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2019)

I ate a bacon cheeseburger with fries. 

Did you/are you doing well in school?


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm a 4.0/Honor student currently taking my 4th and last semester of college 

What is your favorite genre?


----------



## Dim (Apr 23, 2019)

Rock/Metal

Every got really stinkin’ drunk?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2019)

Once... never again.

Do you take daily vitamins?


----------



## piske (Apr 23, 2019)

I sure do! ;v;

Do you like licorice?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 23, 2019)

I love licorice, especially black licorice. Soooooo goooood.

Same question?


----------



## slatka (Apr 23, 2019)

i hate liquorice it actually makes me feel sick.

whats your favourite colour?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Either blue or purple, not sure which.

Have you ever done anything illegal?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

Quite a bit in high school, rather not list them though.

Weirdest or biggest thing you've had on your keychain?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

I've never really had a keychain so...yeah.

Favorite type of pastry?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

Anything soft with a subtle kind of sweetness! Chewy/soft cookies, cheesecake if that counts, Krispy Kreme originals, etc!

Any pets?


----------



## Velo (Apr 24, 2019)

I have seven pet rats, one pet snake and we are currently pet sitting three cockatiels which may become permanent residents due to their owner's changing situation haha! They're cool birds though. 

What's your favorite dinner?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

Easily buffalo wings w/ranch, fries w/ honey mustard, and something cold and sweet like a chocolate milk shake to go with it all. Dinner fit for a queen.

Favorite breakfast?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Sausage, bacon, eggs and toast...classic!!

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

Hmm, it's rare but: pancakes, BACON, and omelet with meat and veggies <3

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 24, 2019)

I’m a simple man. I slap Nutella on both sides and I’m good to go. Is there something that is hard to shake away from?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

(NICE.)

My past mistakes/regret mostly. As well as over thinking about current events, and other bad habits. But I've slowly been getting better.

If you had to do any arts and crafts project, what would it be? (ie sculpting, painting bird houses, etc)


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

If it's something I haven't done before---cross-stitching. Been wanting to try it for awhile. For something I'm familiar with---beadwork, specifically making kandi. 

Do you know how to change a car tire?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

I have no freaking clue! I don't even drive.

Any interesting events near you?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2019)

Well I'm smack dab in the middle of Orlando, if there's nothing happening, someone will make something happen lol. I barely take part as much anymore these days, but there's always something for sure.

If you ever had your get rid of one of your collectibles, which would it be?


----------



## greyCat44 (Apr 25, 2019)

I have a tasty cake that I got for the easter egg hunt but I didn't check the configure button so I missed the clue xD So probably that one huhu

Have you ever eaten anything weird/unusual?


----------



## Hat' (Apr 25, 2019)

I've tried Ostrich meat when I was at the R?union, it was very good and looked/tasted more like beef than chicken surprisingly enough!

What's your favorite candy bar? (like snickers and all that)


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Kit-Kats. :3 Ritter Sport are a close second.

Any weekend plans?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 25, 2019)

Not for the actual weekend yet but I’m seeing Endgame tonight!

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2019)

Nothing out of the ordinary.

Do you tend to look around the forums before you log in?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

Nah I'm always logged in.

Last concert you went to?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 25, 2019)

Some band I randomly heard while in Spain. I have no idea who was playing, but they in the town square and the entry was free.

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Kehlani. <3

Do you like to cook/bake?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

I've never really tried before so can't say! Usually just get pre-made meals.

Favorite instrument?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 25, 2019)

While I can't play, I'm an absolute sucker for a good violin.

Last snack you had?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2019)

Three slices of bread with cream cheese. And that was after I ate breakfast.

Do you have to deal with bumpy roads every day?


----------



## greyCat44 (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes!!! For some reason the roads around my area are always being dug up over and over and at this point my family thinks it's just government officials being corrupt huhu

Favorite dessert?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 25, 2019)

I love most desserts so this is so hard, maybe an Oreo brownie sundae or pancakes? If pancakes count 

Favourite hourly music from ACNL?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2019)

Ah that sounds amazing right now lol

Both 5pm and the early morning music, 6am?

How about you?


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

1am! Super relaxing! Great music to catch bugs/fish/garden/put patterns down/ect.

Favorite Animal Crossing gamecube music?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2019)

Easily the 2 a.m. song.

You?


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

Gotta be 10pm. That strange waltz music is relaxing and a bit depressing. I told my brother a while ago “this music makes me sad. and he wondered why. I love it a lot.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2019)

Funny story because I've never played it. 7am will do it for me because it reminds me of Bones and Forest Life (which is based off of that hourly music).

Are you still finding new stuff on New Leaf?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2019)

Not really to be honest.

What’s your favorite Pokemon game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2019)

Ruby and Sapphire!

Same q?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 25, 2019)

omg also ruby and sapphire (i feel like we're rare but maybe i just talk to the wrong ppl lol)

carpet or wood floor?


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

W O O D. Carpeting throughout a whole house/apartment/etc. has always bothered me and I was so happy when the carpet got removed from my childhood bedroom lol.

Are you a righty, lefty, ambidextrous. . .?


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

Righty. Dunno anyone who’s ambidextrous but it sounds pretty sweet.

Inny or outy? (Belly button)


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 25, 2019)

Inny.

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 25, 2019)

hmmmm i rly like politics! gosh it's been so long tho i've basically forgot anything about school lol..

pizza or pasta


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 25, 2019)

Pizza. Oh my gosh pizza.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2019)

Definitely bell peppers. Not green peppers, but red/orange/yellow peppers are delicious both by themselves and on pizza.

Favorite pizza restaurant chain?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

I suppose Dominoes? I haven't had any in ages though!

I'm getting a Switch soon...any games other than Super Mario Odyssey and TLoZ: BotW I should check out(and possibly buy)?


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

Um, depends on what you’re into. If you like Mario a lot then yeah Super Mario Odyssey or Mario Kart 8 is a good start.

Ever fainted before?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2019)

No but I probably came close during a theatre exercise. Accidentally rolled my head up too fast and started seeing in black and white with tunnel vision. Luckily I was able to keep from falling over, though it was fairly disorienting.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

Once or twice I think.

1st game series you got into?


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

Hmmmm hard to remember but I believe it was, as a matter of fact, Yoshi. I was addicted to Yoshi’s Island and Yoshi’s Story when I was 4-5.Had a Yoshi plush and all these Yoshi drawings too. Unfortunately I don’t know where they went. </3

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 25, 2019)

Gonna say Pokemon. I played quite a few games before I played my first Pokemon game (Pokemon Sapphire) but I also got Pokemon FireRed and even a copy of Crystal to play from some secondhand store way back in like 2005 or 2006-ish, and a lot of the games I had played before, I didn't really buy multiple games in any specific series for awhile. So I'll say Pokemon.

What's a video game series you've recently gotten into?


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

The _Tales_ series. I'm late I know lol but I'm trying to get better at action JRPGs as a whole though.

What is your hair color?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2019)

Very dark brown, that many people think "black" til some light hits it lol. I may dye the bottom half of my hair to a light brown in the future.

Accessories for your wrist, or necklaces?


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

I wear Watches!

Do you know how to play an instrument?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 25, 2019)

used to play the trombone...
fave cat breed


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

Maine coons.

Favorite anime?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2019)

Dilute tortoiseshells are such beautiful cats. I have one in my house right now. 

Ugh I can only name 2 Anime I've watched a significant amount of, that being Pok?mon and Death Note.

What is the strangest animal you have met in person?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 25, 2019)

a sea cucumber or an unicorn fish
fave game series


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

Pok?mon.

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

I tried to narrow it down to IPs where I consistently enjoyed each and every game, so I'm gonna say it's a tie between Mother/Earthbound and Danganronpa. Those are the two where I seem to consistently enjoy each game.

Least favorite video game series?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

The Legend of Zelda series

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 26, 2019)

I don’t really have one tbh! Maybe something like GTA or another of those really violent shooters

Have you seen/are you going to see Avengers: Endgame?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

No. I haven't even watched the Infinity War yet.

Any story behind your username?


----------



## rianne (Apr 26, 2019)

It's my name IRL.  Ta-daaaa.

Do you ever have car "singalongs" with friends?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 26, 2019)

Always xD

Favourite music artist?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

Death. Easily!

Same q?


----------



## Marte (Apr 26, 2019)

MARINA

Whats your favorite smell?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

Bakeries, laundromats, Febreze, my gramma's curry!

Have you ever had a mood ring?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes! I used to love them back when I was a kid <3

Do you enjoy coffee?


----------



## piske (Apr 26, 2019)

I love coffee!

Which season is your favorite?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

Winter because I love being warm and cozy indoors. Have you ever used another forums website?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2019)

Before TBT I was fairly active in the Blizzard Overwatch forums. Looking back, that place was kind of a train wreck and too large to really get to know anyone. Right now I'm part of the FR Fire Flight forums and it's a pretty nice place.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

I haven't actually. I have been a member of other communities, like ACC and the Switch Club, but I never really became part of the community like I have here.

Have you ever played the Captain Toad games?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

Oh woops ninja'd lol, haven't played them myself but watched Dashie's playthrough of one. I have a demo on my Switch but haven't started yet!

How about you?


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

Hmm no I haven’t. Is it good?

Last Pok?mon game you’ve completed?


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Moon! I finsihed it in 2 days hkfdjsl I had so much fun!

Same question?


----------



## Marte (Apr 26, 2019)

…none. c:
I always get lost midwise or so and ends up exploring everything instead, happened with every pokemon game I've played haha.

Have you played Harvest Moon (Story of Seasons)? Did you like it?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 26, 2019)

I haven’t, but I really want to!

Do you prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

Nox said:


> Hmm no I haven’t. Is it good?



It is! Though if you get it I would recommend the Wii U or 3DS version, they're cheaper than the Switch and basically the same game.

@above I prefer colder weather, I love wearing hoodies♡

Ever had a pet reptile?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

Same! And I haven't but my brother had an iguana when he was little. Unfortunately our cat ate him... My brother was devastated.

Your first ever console game?


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Your cat DID WHAT??? omg I undertand your brother 

And um, Gameboy Advance SP!

What's your favorite color? (pretty basic I know buth h)


----------



## Marte (Apr 26, 2019)

Green. 

Are you a organized person? Do you like to have control of things, for example in a calendar?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 26, 2019)

Eh, well, I'm kinda organized? Sometimes I'm kinda lazy and sloppy, still try to have a plan and such, 
haha. I don't have a calendar where I put notes in it or so, I rather make little notes on a piece of 
paper and put it next to my table so that I remember important things the next day.

What's your least favorite song of your favorite musician?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

Overall yes! Not to the point where it takes over everything I do, but I try to make sure I'm on top of things. 

Ah woops ninja'd! I can't remember the name, but it was way too loud and peppy for their voice and doesn't come off right 

How often do you clean your room/house?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hat' said:


> Your cat DID WHAT??? omg I undertand your brother
> 
> And um, Gameboy Advance SP!
> 
> What's your favorite color? (pretty basic I know buth h)



Yeah it was heartbreaking </3


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

Kinda rarely I guess. Until it becomes such a dump I have no choice to.

Favorite Pok?mon type?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

I've always found Ghost types fascinating, so Ghost.

Least favorite Pokemon type?


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

Hmm hard to say but probably Rock. Aron//Lairon/Aggron are some of my favs though

Favorite Lake Guardian? (Uxie/Mesprit/Azelf)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

I've never really used any of them much, but off looks alone, I'm gonna say Azelf.

Favorite Legendary Pokemon?


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

Hmm gotta go with Yveltal. It’s such a beautiful creature. Made me hyped as hell for Y.

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

Mewtwo. Always been a fan ever since FireRed/LeafGreen and Super Smash Bros. Melee and even when I went back and watched the first movie as a kid.

Favorite Super Smash Bros. fighter?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Apr 26, 2019)

King K. Rool. Wanted him in since Melee, so I went absolutely nuts when they revealed him in the trailer. Think Sakurai and the team did his bumbling yet dangerous personality complete justice - maybe the only thing they missed was having him play dead as one of his taunts? Super glad they referenced his appearances across the original trilogy and DK64 though.

Favourite Nintendo villain?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 26, 2019)

Hmm I guess Ganon? (Love his Twilight Princess design)

Pudding or yogurt?


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

Typically yogurt if it’s greek, triple 0.

Do you eat porkchop with applesauce? (Never knew people do this.)


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

Not necessarily though it IS a good combo!

Turkey or chicken?


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2019)

Turkey

Ice cream cake or cookie cake?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

That's...a damn good question! I'll say cookie cake as it sounds a bit more appealing right now!

Same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hmm... I'll say cookie cake.

Do you enjoy working out?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

Yeah, I’ve done martial arts for a long time and enjoy the exercise it gives me.  If you’re asking about just going to the gym then no, I don’t really enjoy it and it doesn’t give me the same sort of rush as martial arts.

What’s your favorite car?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

idk i'm not relly interested in cars lol. most look pretty bland unless you do like a hippie paint job on them aha

fav flower?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Tulips. There’s something about their form that appeals to me. Is there something you like that no one else probably has?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

not sure about your question but if you mean liking something and being alone about it then yea my music taste definitely.

most annoying movie trailer/commercial?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

This one commercial had this annoying music plus the lyrics repeating over and over again. Has something to do with getting credit or something, but those lyrics are pushing it too far.  Favourite dessert from a specific country?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh yeah we probably had those too. I remember one movie trailer they did for some crappy movie they kept airing like every week on tv here. Think it was about some random girl giving birth in a grocery store and they made it sound really bad lol.

anyways damn, that's hard to pick one man and a lot of desserts had one or more ancient origin so eh..dunno.

least fave game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Anything that is based off of movies or shows. They have to focus on staying true to the original material but come up with something good at the same time. Personally, they don’t appeal to me at all. Any shows that you don’t get the hype around there?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2019)

yeah those movie franchise games are kinda sloppy ngl. 

TBBT, Seinfeld, HIMYM etc. anything obviously directed at male people in general. Also sci-fi/fantasy things.

do u like eeating eggs?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

I prefer them scrambled. Had to eat a boiled egg in one bite during one of my classes in college. Almost threw up actually lol. How many times do you think we’ll keep asking each other questions before someone else comes?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2019)

4, lol. IT ENDS NOW!

How goes things?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

Overall... okay. Could be better, but could be worse. Holding my head up the best I can.

Last workout you've done?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2019)

WAYYY too long!! I can't even remember(or if I really had that much of one). I am a potato.

Satan or Cthulhu?


----------



## pavlov (Apr 27, 2019)

i find satan to be much more attractive. 

what's your favorite word?​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Saucy for some reason.

Are you a night owl or an early bird?


----------



## rianne (Apr 27, 2019)

Night owl. But I've been more of a semi-early bird lately. 

How's your eyesight?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 27, 2019)

Pretty bad :'>

You have to wear flowers in your hair for a day at work, which flowers are they?


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

Aww, what a cute question! Little white daisies!

What’s your favorite kind of sandwich?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 28, 2019)

Lol nice choice.

Just about anything with meat, and spicy if some right lol

Would you go vegan for a month if you were paid? Or if you are already, would you eat meat for a month if paid?


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

Nah, I’m such a damn junk food eater. Should definitely consider changing my diet but you can’t pay me enough to go vegan. Even for a week. *NEEDS MEAT!*

Favorite Kirby color? (Only in-game colors not fan colors)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

red kirby!

fave kind of juice?


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 28, 2019)

Definitely apple 

What's your favorite collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

that i have; green pinwheel, my eggs, turts, smamrocks, kaleideoclovers, sakuras lol errything
that i dont have; weird doll bruh gimme

fave anime?


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 28, 2019)

Pok?mon xD

Same question.


----------



## carp (Apr 28, 2019)

i've only watched about 3 in my life. i loved an anime called "Nana"

what new music are you liking?


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm really into Billie Eilish's music lately which is a mix of indie pop and electro pop I believe. 

Your favourite childhood cartoons?


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

bob the builder was my life

do you like ducks?


----------



## MeganPenguin (Apr 28, 2019)

Ducks are amazing. I want a pet duck

Do you go to school?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 28, 2019)

Nope!

Favourite chocolate bar?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

anything dark chocolate that is not with nuts ig lol

fave ac species?


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

Alligator 

Have you ever played MySims for the DS?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

lol ninjad

and no not the ds sims

ever played terraria?


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

to be honest I thought it was a Minecraft bootleg game or something until a year ago so no

do you like the smell of hardware stores and ikea


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh yes I do. In fact, I inhale it in as much as I can!

Do you like ikea?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm not really familiar w/ it so couldn't say!

How's the weather?


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

Indeed I do one day maybe I will get lost there and end up an ikea employee


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

sunny but cold..brrr.

fave ac npc?


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

Celeste or Phineas


Do you like dinosaurs?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

They seem chill!

Do you like rice? If so, what kind?


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes! My bf is half hispanic so he makes spanish rice all the time, it’s sooo good!! I also love white rice in stir fry ^^

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

Around 5-6-ish? A.m. of course!

Alfredo or marinara sauce?


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

marinara!

is it morning, afternoon or night for you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2019)

Afternoon, and it’s clear and sunny too.  Any foods that you’re craving right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

avocado its the best

fave easter egg collectible all time?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

Definitely Dream Egg! ;w;

Hm. What's your favorite AC:NL villager? <:​


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 28, 2019)

Sprinkle <33333

Same question


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

Melba!

What's your favorite number? :>​


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 28, 2019)

15!
What's the story behind your username?


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 28, 2019)

I like Drago 

Do you like stickers?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes, though I don't really use them much. 

How often do you pull an all-nighter?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 28, 2019)

It can tend to vary a lot. Sometimes I can go months without pulling an all nighter, other times I can pull multiple all nighters within a few days apart.

Favorite music album?


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2019)

Good For Your Soul 

Would u rather go to the bottom of the ocean or into outer space


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

It's a difficult question but I would probably choose the bottom of the ocean. We don't actually know if Challenger Deep is even the deepest part right now, so being the one to discover that would be huge. If there is a place deeper than Challenger Deep, then there would also probably be a ton of life no one has ever seen before. 

If you managed to discover a new species, what would you name it?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

It would depend on its looks though.
I would name it around mythical creatures i guess....
fave pokemon


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Lucario

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

It used to be Salamence but their mega evo is hideous to me. :c So I'm going with Gardevoir.

If you were stuck listening to one song for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 28, 2019)

Absolutely Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin. Every time I hear that song, I continuously play it on repeat and it never gets stale.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh god Dream Theater-Stream of Consciousness. Absolutely master piece. Basically a stairway to heaven of itself.

Favorite graffiti shirt you have?


rianne said:


> It used to be Salamence but their mega evo is hideous to me. :c So I'm going with Gardevoir.


Well you don’t have to mega-evolve, works just fine without it. I do understand though most megas are ugly as hell lol


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

I don't think I have any. 



Nox said:


> Well you don’t have to mega-evolve, works just fine without it. I do understand though most megas are ugly as hell lol



Yeah I know, it's not as if I play competitively anyhow. . .just still low key salty about it. Every time I see it I'm like wow they really did that. /cringe facepalm

Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm terrified of them, my last roller coaster ride (a wooden intentionally loud one at Six Flags) was over a decade ago and I've never been the same since. I may wanna get on one again, but boy I'm a scaredy cat.

Last time you got nauseous on a ride?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

maybe like a few years ago
same question


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Ironically enough, when I went on a roller coaster ride when I was much younger.

Have you ever pulled an all nighter?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh COUNTLESS times.

You?


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

All the freaking time. .-.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

Definitely. My sleep schedule is finally stabilized though...at least for the time being!

Favorite vocalist/singer?


----------



## Hat' (Apr 29, 2019)

That's a tough one!
As someone who loves female vocalists I'd say Son SeungYeon or Lara Fabian! But I love a lot of other ones!

Favorite kind of pasta?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 29, 2019)

Ramen, lo mein, Italian pasta salad, lasagna, spaghetti... gah hard to choose!

Favorite kind of salad? (Italian, Cobb, etc)


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Tofu and seaweed salad or the Wendy's strawberry fields chicken one. . .I just love salad okay I'm bad at choosing faves. c:

Do you sing in the shower/bath?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

I hum sometimes.

Are you hungry?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes.

Are you?


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

no, i just ate pasta


do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

nope

fave garment(s) you own?


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

A long grey hoodie. I'm a simple person. XD

Favorite soda?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

raspberry, i try to cut down tho lol i'm such a fat ass

fave kind of crisps?


----------



## Velo (Apr 29, 2019)

I've been really into these "sweets and beets" type of chips lately, they're like root vegetable chips. They're really natural tasting and not super salty. Can't really handle salt right now. 

What's one meal that you are really fond of cooking?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Anything that tastes good and is microwavable lol! I'm not a cook.

Same q?


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

mmm i really love making pancakes and other sweet stuff like chocolate cakes and cookies


do you prefer milk chocolate, white chocolate, or dark chocolate? and why


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Dark chocolate, it's the healthiest!

Ever mess around w/ an ouija board?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

no i never tried weegee boreds

are u prangent?


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

LMAO! yes, I am gregnant

Which are better, cacti or succulents?


----------



## Marte (Apr 29, 2019)

I like succulents the most.

Have you watched the recent Game of Thrones episode? If you even watch the show?


----------



## ribbonbunnies (Apr 29, 2019)

i haven't. the show is a bit too scary for me. 

what is your favorite pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)

umbreon!

most cringey music period of your life, like stuff that was awkward liking n stuff lol?


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 29, 2019)

I was obsessed with Journey for like a week ages ago (y' know, Don't Stop Believing and such)
That was.....questionable to say the least, not really the music, just who I was trying to be haha
I still like some of their songs now though
and I can't forget twenty one pilots.....nothing against them or anything, I just thought I was being edgy by listening to them ahah. At least that only lasted a week :/


squishy dino or dino squishy?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Squishy dino..I guess lol.

How do you take your eggs?


----------



## piske (Apr 29, 2019)

Over-medium!

Sanrio or San-X?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2019)

I enjoy having my eggs in a breakfast sandwich/wrap. I used to think I disliked eggs, and I still don't like them by themselves, but they can be really good with the right combination of ingredients.

Sanrio because they made Ringing Bell (AKA Chirin no Suzu). That was a good movie.

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Bacon!!

Do you watch any Let's Players?


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Bacon!!
> 
> Do you watch any Let's Players?


Sometimes. Perfer they keep their damn mouth shut. I come to watch not hear them talk!

Do you still watch steamed hams videos?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

I watched a couple a few days ago. Do you own any Animal Crossing merchandise?


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes I do. c:

If a genie granted you 3 wishes, would you try to get more wishes/infinite wishes as a loophole?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

No because it’s done too many times for it to be genius anymore. Are you on mobile or another device?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm currently viewing the forum from my phone, but that's because I'm using my computer to watch a movie for my English class.

Vanilla or chocolate cake?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Do you still watch steamed hams videos?



Still my favorite meme of all time lmfao


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Chocolate cake.

Pasta or bread?


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Bread.

How long do you wish to live?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Not really sure. I guess I'm indifferent?

How goes things?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

A little on edge, this'll be an odd, busy week. But overall okay, one day at a time.

Last cereal you've had?


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2019)

Honey nut cheerios!

Anything for you to look forward to tomorrow?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

My mum visits tomorrow from the nursing home! I love seeing her happy and okay.

How about you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hopefully being able to draw for the umpteenth time today...

Any sound that you mimick?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

New York police sirens.

Do you know how to beatbox?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2019)

No. It's pathetic, even when I tried.

Do you have fears when you ride on a plane?


----------



## buny (Apr 30, 2019)

i don't know yet x3

what's your fav pokemon?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucario

Same question?


----------



## ribbonbunnies (Apr 30, 2019)

gengar or minccino :3 

fav anime?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

RWBY

Same question?


----------



## buny (Apr 30, 2019)

madoka magica

fav pokemon mega evolution?


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 30, 2019)

Mega Audino

Who's your favorite villager?


----------



## buny (Apr 30, 2019)

Ruby

same question?


----------



## smoogle_ (Apr 30, 2019)

Pecan FOR LIFE! basically any cute squirrel  character

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2019)

Either blue or purple.

Same q?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 30, 2019)

Pastel Pink!

What’s your favorite book? :>​


----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2019)

H.P. Lovecraft: The Complete Fiction.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Magyk by Angie Sage.

Favorite television program?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2019)

I watch my local news station than watch watered down entertainment.

Are you trying to get more bells than your posts?


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2019)

Nah. I have mine in my ABD for safekeeping. :3

What was the last book you re-read?


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

re-read? hmm...i think it was the Night Circus

do you have any villagers in your town that you don't like?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

Yeah, Phoebe is kinda meh then I need Erik and Stitches out because they took the worst corner spots when like my whole town is free lol.. I usually like Stitches but sorry pal not there.

do you own/owned a mood ring?


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2019)

Nah. Never had one either.

Is there anything from your childhood that you miss?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

i guess the candy, i guess i was one of the last generation to have the cool stuff lol.

same q?


----------



## honeyaura (May 1, 2019)

I guess the simple given structure of daily life (grade school classes for example), being oblivious and everything was fun, and mostly my mum.

What is your preferred hair length?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

Right now my hair is ~2ft long and that's a pretty reasonable length for me :>

Do you own a Switch?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

No i dont think i ever will get one either.

still owning a 3ds?


----------



## Hat' (May 1, 2019)

Well yeah I do have my 3ds right next to me!! (It's a new XL one though), I still play a bit of ACNL on it and some Tomodachi life too. I also try new games from time to time.

Same question? Still owning a 3ds?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

hell yeah not letting go of that for some time man

anyways, fave egg collectible on here?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

Definitely the WAH egg lol
But I also really like the Yoshi and Nightmare eggs too ^^

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

galaxy, nightmare, og disco, aurora, dark i guess.

fave animated collectible?


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

idk... the tetris one..?

so i been gone but like why is so many peoples names pink and purple?


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2019)

Preference?

Hardest game you ever played?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 1, 2019)

Table tennis in mario and sonic at the Olympic Games for ds -I am horrendous at the table tennis part for some reason 



Favourite bird?


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

bird? does staraptor count?

What's your favourite early game normal type in any pokemon game?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

uhh idk if u count clefairy in the og rbgy games maybe. 

also the purplepink usernames was for the nominees of the easter egg decorating contest.

anyway, do you like licorice?


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2019)

Yes! Not that red crap either...pretty sure that isn't real licorice!

Do you like coconut?


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

NoPe

Do you like eating plain garlic...? i don't.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

if i have a cold yeah otherwise no lol

fave animal?


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

A rHiNo... not obvious.

same question!


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

manatee, or sloth

(yeah what is even red licorice sounds fake)

do u like lasagna?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2019)

Yes but I usually prefer spaghetti instead.

Favorite video game enemy?


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

I like Micah Bell.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

probably those punk cultists in magicka lol

same q?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2019)

Probably Jellyfloats from Pikmin 2. (Honorable mention goes to Terebras from Xenoblade X)

What video game level themes do you like best? (Such as water, or ice, or lava for example)


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

idk water i guess im horrible with lava and ice and i cant think of anything rn lol

aslong as it's not auto-scrolling lol

fave toy(s) as a kid?


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

I liked the bop its

- - - Post Merge - - -

same q


----------



## Rabirin (May 1, 2019)

bratz dolls.

favourite slushie flavour?


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2019)

Possibly blue raspberry?

Favorite show as a kid?


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

Going to go with the original Ben 10 here.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Rabirin (May 1, 2019)

Sailor Moon. Charlotte's a close second.

Any bad habits?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2019)

Holding something off for days... Favourite player from a certain sport?


----------



## piske (May 1, 2019)

I've been watching a lot of baseball with my dad atm, so Byron Buxton on the Twins!

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2019)

No.

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## piske (May 1, 2019)

Nope!

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2019)

Strawberries

Favorite letter of the alphabet?


----------



## piske (May 1, 2019)

A!

Have you ever eaten an insect?


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

One flew in my damn mouth and I swallowed it so technically yes?

Ever been on a plane before?


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2019)

No and never plan on it! Too damn paranoid of something going wrong.

How are ya feeling right now?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 2, 2019)

Good!

Are you tired?


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

Nope!

Are you?


----------



## buny (May 2, 2019)

yes 


what's your dream job?


----------



## carackobama (May 2, 2019)

A fashion stylist ^^

You?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

idk lol i hate planning ahead like that just something i can do and suits me i guess lol?

do you often order stuff online?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

No. I rarely do that.

Are you athletic?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

haha nope i wish though

fave kind of fruit?


----------



## carackobama (May 2, 2019)

Apples or raspberries

Favourite vegetable?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

ONIONS. Did you just have a gigantic lunch?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

no i had a smaller dinner lol.

do u like avocado


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

Never tried it... So no. Is there a song that’s stuck in your head right now?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

a few, mostly some 60s psych pop stuff.

do u like washing cars?


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

I’ve never washed a car before.

Ever gone race karting?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

I actually did! But then I felt a bit nauseous after, and so did my sister. Makes me think how much F1 drivers are going through. Did you like elementary, high school, or college/university?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2019)

If you're asking me to choose between the three, then def college. I spent half of my elementary years in homeschooling so it was kinda boring, I spent every year of middle school in a different place, and high school because sad after all ym favorite teachers and people left. College is _la bomba_ tho.

Have you ever played an NES? (Not the NES classic, I mean like the legit console)


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

yes i even had a NES some years ago

same q?


----------



## carackobama (May 2, 2019)

I haven’t!

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2019)

Dogs!

Pigs or monkeys?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 2, 2019)

Monkeys.

Any movies you're looking forward to?


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2019)

The live-action Sonic the Hedgehog movie if only for Jim Carrey as Eggman(specifically later on in the movie where he actually sort of looks like him).

What about you?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 2, 2019)

detective pikachu
same question?


----------



## Zane (May 2, 2019)

nothing really, i don't like movies. I was kinda curious about the new Pet Semetary but I just watched the trailer and it looks like a big hearty helping of garbage 

are there any animals you're afraid of?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2019)

I'm not afraid of any animal in particular. Obviously if I was walking down the street and saw an escaped lion, I would be quite freaked out. However as long as they're not threatening me, I don't have any fear of them.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

A skunk is a creature I?d HATE to encounter when I?m out at night.

Color of your bedroom?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2019)

Beige. Just the basic color.

Do you enjoy swimming?


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Yes and no. I suck at actually swimming. It’s embarrassing.

Have you ever gone into a forest/woods?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2019)

Yes, they can be quite calming to walk in. Great place for coming up with new ideas.

Do you enjoy science fiction?


----------



## HistoryH22 (May 3, 2019)

I love science fiction. One of my favorite genres of movies/books, for sure.

Favorite genre of books?


----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2019)

Sci fi, horror, and fantasy.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Action, adventure, and fantasy.

Ketchup or tomatoes?


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2019)

Depends on what I'm eating, but maybe tomatoes since it applies to more dishes lol

Jogging or fitness boxing?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2019)

neither but def boxing if i had to start exercise either i hate jogging/running bruh

fave collectible u own?


----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2019)

August Birthstone, I guess.

Do you collect vinyls/LPs?


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

No.

Do you have any plushies?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2019)

Yes, I have too many to list in a single post. My favorite is my Chandelure plush.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Not anymore. Used to have TONS though.

Same question?


----------



## buny (May 3, 2019)

i got some, but my mom gave away most of them


favourite PWP in acnl?


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Campsite!

Favorite villager?


----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2019)

That's a tough one! THERE ARE SO MANY!! Maybe Bluebear? Or Pekoe? Not sure..

How well are you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2019)

I'm good, thanks. Starting second semester in a few days.

Something you despise with all your heart?


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2019)

Overall negative people. Like, finding a negative in _everything_, and finding something to complain about even on their best days or someone taking care of them. I know a few people like this, and I literally get migraines being in the same room as them for some time. Oh, and people who look down on others when they have better things, etc. Dear Lord.

Are you picky with the bath soap you use?


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Bath? Well I never take a bath but when it comes to shower shampoo/bodywash I have my own specific brands. I am okay to use whatever else is available though.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Yes.

Do you like sushi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2019)

Hell yeah!

When was the last time you got a rash?


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Like 6 months ago. It actually wasn’t a rash it was very bad hives that spead all over my body and face! Had to go to get checked immediately.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

Hmm, I think it's been a year or so? As weird as my body is, surprisingly not often. I'm glad you feel better! ;;

Any food/drinks you like that you can't have for any reason?


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2019)

Hmm not that I know of!

Ever lost touch w/ reality?


----------



## carackobama (May 4, 2019)

That’s kind of a hard question tbh - I’ve been through a lot of mental health struggles so in a way I guess so?

If you had a one-way ticket to anywhere in the world, where would you choose to go right now


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2019)

Possibly Norway? Not sure.

Favorite genre(s) of movies?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

Documentaries, if well made.

last fave genre of movies?


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2019)

Romantic comedies.

Sausage or pork?


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

Pork 

Buffalo or BBQ chicken?


----------



## carackobama (May 4, 2019)

I don’t eat chicken as I’m vegan but I prefer BBQ flavouring!

Favourite way to eat potatoes (fries, mash, roasted, tater tots etc)?


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2019)

Mashed, yo!

Country you like to visit?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2019)

Japan, obviously.

How wide are your shoulders?


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

Not too wide I guess?

Have you ever ridden in a limo for something besides a school event or funeral?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 4, 2019)

Never been in a limo ever!


Favourite condiment?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

Ketchup.

Are you feeling under the weather right now?


----------



## carackobama (May 4, 2019)

I’m actually feeling pretty good!

What’s the weather like where you live right now?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

It's cloudy.

Do you like rain or do you hate it?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

if it's cold i hate but warm summer rain can be cozy

do u own a car?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

I wish I would but I don't have one. Plus, the insurance rates are crazy high over here!

DId you ever look at the earlier pages of this thread?


----------



## carackobama (May 4, 2019)

Nope, but now I kind of want to haha

Favourite AC game?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2019)

yeah i do sometimes?

fave kind of french fries


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Salty~

Powerade or Gatorade?


----------



## Dim (May 4, 2019)

Usually both but powerade mostly.

Favorite Doritos flavor? (If any?)


----------



## DragoDrago (May 4, 2019)

I don't like Doritos but some lightly salted tortilla chips....yeah 

Have you ever accidentally stolen something, whether it be from a shop or a friend?


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

No, I don’t steal.

Same question?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 4, 2019)

I'm not a thief, so no.  

Are you currently working on finals?


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

No, I’m currently working on my assignments before finals because I’m behind :’)

What are five things you don’t like, in general?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

Here goes:
1. Running out of battery life, both in gaming and just about anythig else
2. When public transportation just doesn't work when needed the most.
3. Facing technology problems that can be easily solved in minutes, but instead takes up 20 minutes of my time
4. Babies crying (I'm gonna get hate for this...).
5. Procrastination

Is there something you'd like to do in life even though it's unlikely to happen?


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

I'd say deep-sea or sky diving. Not crossing them out entirely, though.

Ever hand-made anything as a kid that you still have and cherish now?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2019)

I have a lot of old fakemon drawings that I made back in 5th-6th grade. That was a time of huge improvement in my drawing skills for me, so it's always nice to look at them and reflect on how far I've come.

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## honeyaura (May 4, 2019)

Nice! I'd say around 12 am - 2 am, depending on how I'm feeling / what's going on the next day.

Chocolate, vanilla, or strawberry ice cream/shake?


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

Chocolate!

Favorite donut flavor?


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

any donut is good .w. chocolate is especially good


who are your dreamies?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

As in NL villagers? Well I got marshal and shep already so just deciding on the rest. maybe cashmere because she's such a derp.

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

I don't really have one, but some my original villagers are slowly becoming one for the next AC game.

Can you find anything else that stands for AC?


----------



## Raayzx (May 5, 2019)

Air conditioner

Do you like marvel? If so, Favorite marvel character?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

not really into all that superhero jazz so.. idk lol

fave manga?


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2019)

Don't really have one.

Ever felt suicidal before?


----------



## buniichu (May 5, 2019)

Not really, but I enjoy life like always.


Do you watch anime on your freetime? c:


----------



## Wildtown (May 5, 2019)

yes.

pineapple on pizza yes or no


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

no ewwww gross.

fave musical?


----------



## piske (May 5, 2019)

phantom of the opera!

have you ever eaten a lemon like an orange?


----------



## carackobama (May 5, 2019)

Nope lmao

Have you ever been on a road trip?


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

Yes, been on a few. Most of them to go down to New Orleans to see my grandma. I don't mind them as long as I have all the stuff I need to get by like music, video games, pillow, blanket, etc.

Pick a color: Light Pink/Royal Purple/Scarlet/Aquamarine


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

Aquamarine. I’m too lazy to swap to that colour. Is there a meme you could relate to?


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2019)

Not that I know of!

What about you?


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

Hmmm okay I got one:


Spoiler: meme






XD

How was your weekend? :>


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2019)

Good!

You?


----------



## Raayzx (May 6, 2019)

Lazy x)

What do you main in smash?


----------



## Sweetley (May 6, 2019)

Peach, but I also change between Isabelle and Incineroar sometimes

Do you like strawberries?


----------



## carackobama (May 6, 2019)

Yes!

You?


----------



## Marte (May 6, 2019)

I love them!

Are you a tidy or a messy person?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

depends what it's about honestly like i can be messy with house chores but i'd want my stuff at work that i work with tidy aha.

do u drink coffee?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 6, 2019)

It makes me way too hyper haha

Have you seen Pixar Cars?


----------



## Hat' (May 6, 2019)

Of course I did and I loved it!
Didn't watch the third one though, I guess I was a bit too old when it came out. I adored the second one tho!

Do you read a lot?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 6, 2019)

If textbooks count, then yes haha  In general, I don't have a lot of time to read but I still like to keep up with series I've been following for ages


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 6, 2019)

The above user didn't give me a question, so I'll just answer the last one. No, I don't. Willingly, that is. I still have to read a lot in textbooks if that counts, so if that does, then yes.

What's a show you're currently watching right now?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

Billions! 
At first I hated the series, but now I really enjoy it 

Who's your favorite artist / band?


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

Metallica/My Chemical Romance

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2019)

Uhhhhh, I don't really have one because I mainly listen to video game music.


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2019)

Hmm, well there's no question to answer so I'll answer the previous question! There's a large range of artists and genres I love, depends on my mood 

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2019)

(Shoot how did I forget to post a question?!?!)

You know me. I'm that person who absolutely loves onions so that's my favourite by default.

Got any plans to do for mother's day?


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2019)

Not really.  I?m not even sure what to get my mom yet.  I forgot the holiday existed because I was so focused on my birthday yesterday, LMAO

Favorite way to have eggs?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2019)

Over easy is the best way 
I also like to eat them hard boiled, especially as deviled eggs!

Same question?


----------



## Dim (May 6, 2019)

Sunny-side-up (a bit messy though) or as xSuperMario64x said, boiled deviled eggs 

Sausage links or hash browns?


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2019)

Hash browns because potatoes are the best.

Favourite switch games?


----------



## Midoriya (May 7, 2019)

I don?t have a Switch yet, but Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, Pokemon Sword and Shield, and Animal Crossing for the Switch.  

Least favorite Pokemon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

Magikarp.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

trubbish and garbodor, they just look gross. also common encounter stuff like zubats and zigzagoons

do u own any amiibo cards?


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2019)

Yess wish they’d sell more animal crossing amiibo cards again ):

Do you shower in the morning or before bedtime?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

afternoon/evening, not getting up early just for that

you?


----------



## buny (May 7, 2019)

same tbh lol, i'd rather shower when i'm back home, and wash the outside world off me x)

what is your dream job?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

no idea lol i just want a job when i dont have one i guess ..yes lame but i can't really say like "oh i wanna do that" spontaneously.

fave kind of soup


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

Corn chowder, I feel like thats a weird answer but I'm not a big fan of soup

Favorite type of flower (irl not animal crossing)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

Sunflowers or Carnations. :>

Same question? :>​


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2019)

I always say sunflowers too, because they are bright and cheery

Coffee: iced? hot? cream? sugar? frappucino? how do you like it?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> I always say sunflowers too, because they are bright and cheery
> 
> Coffee: iced? hot? cream? sugar? frappucino? how do you like it?



Iced and Frappucino~ uwu My favorites!

Who's your favorite superhero? :>


----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2019)

Don't really have one.

Ever feel neurotic?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 7, 2019)

guess i do sometimes...
fav movie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2019)

Spirited Away!

Who is your favorite President of the United States?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 7, 2019)

I have to go with Theodore Roosevelt. He's quite an interesting person to read about. Though to be honest I'm not too familiar with many presidents other than him and Washington and the modern ones but I'm not going to start a flame war here.

Favorite leader from history? Can be from any country and time period.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

Brock, Gym Leader of Pewter City.

Favorite ocean creature?


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Brock, Gym Leader of Pewter City.
> 
> Favorite ocean creature?



I approve this message.

A whale

Same question?


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2019)

I love every single thing that lives in the ocean so it's hard 2 say but I guess either shark (any) or squid (especially giant)
and coral !!

What would u do if u found $1000 just laying on the sidewalk & no one was around


----------



## MapleSilver (May 8, 2019)

Orcas. They're such beautiful creatures.

I would take it, then check if the currency is forged since that's always a risk with strange money. If it turns out to be real, then I'd probably go and invest it. 

Strangest animal in your opinion?


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2019)

Monkeys. They act like humans and it's kinda creepy and strange.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2019)

Axolotis are very strange.

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Hat' (May 8, 2019)

Butter and ham/chicken.
I do not like cheese nor vegetables (in a sandwich, at least.) so yeah. Also don’t like tuna or fish in genral, yuck.
Butter and ham is the most common one in Paris and I love it. Sandwiches using baguettes are SO good because it’s crispy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, forgot the question, do you like to swim?


----------



## maple22 (May 8, 2019)

I don't know how to swim 
If you had to name someone's baby daughter, what name would you give her?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2019)

Sheila..duh 

ever had a mood ring?


----------



## buny (May 9, 2019)

nope

favourite recipe?


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2019)

Japanese green tea ice cream (we had a cookbook for it, I don?t remember the exact recipe though otherwise I would type it out here).

Least favorite food?


----------



## Hat' (May 9, 2019)

Cheese and all green colored vegetables. Ew.


The color of you phone?


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2019)

Black

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2019)

black and gray, it's a iphone 6s lol. my wallet for it is black tho.

what kind of phone do u have if any?


----------



## Dim (May 9, 2019)

iphone 7 I believe.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2019)

iphone 6s

fave 3ds game?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 9, 2019)

Animal Crossing or Pokemon Ultra Sun!

Favorite collectible? :>​


----------



## MapleSilver (May 9, 2019)

Despite how much I love Pikmin, I still have to go with my Frost Eggs. The Pikmin Eggs are pretty close though.

If you were forced to choose one Nintendo series (such as but not limited to Mario or Zelda) to have never existed, which would it be? You would be the only person who has any memory of the games.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2019)

Ngl probably pikmin lol
It'd be interesting to see how different the gaming community would be without it

Do you have an incessant need to be clean?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2019)

No, in fact, I have the opposite, which isn't good.

Do you like bacon?


----------



## honeyaura (May 10, 2019)

*Yes.* Sadly don't get to eat it often though.

Any preference of milk you use?


----------



## Hat' (May 10, 2019)

The one with the less lactose I can find cuz it hurts my stomach hhhhhhhhh, but I like milk and the ones with no lactose are just like... water, kinda so I don't really enjoy it

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## carackobama (May 10, 2019)

Cats! Though I love deer too <3

You?


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2019)

manatees if to pick one, odd animals in general :3 also sharks.

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## carackobama (May 10, 2019)

Aaah that’s so hard ;; either cheese,  sour cream and chive, BBQ or prawn cocktail!

Favourite type of cake?


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Strawberry Shortcake! 

The longest you've went without a shower?​


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2019)

no idea actually.. 3-4 days maybe?

fave species of ac villagers?


----------



## trista (May 10, 2019)

Deer or Sheep

Do you say Colour or Color?​


----------



## Raayzx (May 10, 2019)

Colour? I don't really care lol

Favorite movie of 2019 so far?


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

Endgame ofc

What do you typically do to kill time?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2019)

play new leaf, watch that pregananant video, read idk

current hair colour?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

Blonde, I've never dyed my hair.

What was your first oc like?


----------



## carackobama (May 11, 2019)

Blonde but I want to go pink soon!

You?


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

*I see the above user was ninja’d but I’ll follow up with the current hair color question*

Dark brown.

Eye color?


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Brown

Burgers or hotdogs?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Definitely burgers. There's much more variety in what kinds you can have. In fact, today I had a "sweet potato garden burger" which was really good.

Favorite kind of burger?


----------



## carackobama (May 11, 2019)

Veggie burger! 

Juice or soda?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

Juice, soda always makes me feel gross.

What was your first oc like?


----------



## buny (May 11, 2019)

my first oc was a vampire girl (how original)

do you watch anime?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2019)

I don't. Sorry.

How did you find out about this forum?


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

A friend from another forum told me about it.

You?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

I was looking for a place that sold villagers after realizing other people probably came to that idea too.

Least favorite tv show?


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

Gay Rabbit (that's a genuine thing.)

Favourite Pokemon game?


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

3rd gen. Also I have to watch that show xD

Last game you played?


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

I'd say Tomodachi Life for DS! I played it yesterday to check on my island.
And for PC it would be Cities: Skyline!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (May 12, 2019)

we happy few.

you?


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp as we speak, otherwise NL.

Fave kind of pasta?


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

Alphabet Pasta... they're so... special and amazing... love them so much

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

Lettuce

Least favorite vegetable?


----------



## carackobama (May 12, 2019)

Brussel sprouts probably

Who was the first villager you remember having in an Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

Do you know how to dance?


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

No, lmao. also i think you skipped above lol.

do u like wearing hats


----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

Nah.

Do you own a Switch? If so, what games?


----------



## Hat' (May 12, 2019)

I... sadly, do not. I'm waiting to get Animal Crossing Switch in hopes that they'll do a special edition Switch for the game. If I buy one I'll probably get Splatoon 2, Mario Odyssey, Super Mario Maker, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe (maybe) and Pok?mon Shield or Sword, depending on the legendary and exclusive pok?mons to each version.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2019)

nope.

fave kind of turtle?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Leatherback sea turtles. Sea turtles are beautiful animals, and I like how large the leatherback can grow. Shame they'll probably go extinct in the wild at some point in the future. 

Favorite kind of whale?


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

A great blue whale.

Favorite kind of shark?


----------



## Raayzx (May 12, 2019)

Whale shark

Some of your favorite music artists?


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

Metallica, My Chemical Romance, The Used, Avenged Sevenfold, Dream Theater, Aiden, Senses Fail, Bullet For My Valentine, Bring Me The Horizon, Silverstein, A Day to Rememberer, Pierce the Veil, AFI, ect.

Same question?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Weezer, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Beastie Boys, Green Day, Foo Fighters, Soundgarden, Guns N' Roses, to name a few.

Least favorite band?


----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

Nickelback.

Favorite guitarist(if any)?


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

I don’t have one.

Favorite video game of all time?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Mother 3.

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Of all time? Idk...

Probably GTA: The Ballad of Gay Tony 

First game you ever played?


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Yoshi’s Story.

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Skylanders : Spyros Adventure. I think.

What is your favourite type of fish?


----------



## dizzy bone (May 13, 2019)

to eat? mackerel. I don't really like looking at fish tho, something about them scares me a little, especially ocean fish ._. 

favourite trilogy?


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

That’s a great question. Um, I guess Kingdom Hearts?

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

sure... i guess?

wanna be my frienddddddd?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Absolutely 

What was the last thing you cooked?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Absolutely 

What was the last thing you cooked?


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Um. Pasta. I think.

What was your favourite lesson In school?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

My favourite subject at school hmmmmm

Woodwork or music! Can’t choose between them honestly 

What about you?


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

Possibly History/Social Studies. Not sure.

Do you consider yourself neurotic?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2019)

eh not really... 

fave candy (not chocolate lol)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Darn it, I was going to say chocolate! Sour blue raspberries are my favourite.

Favourite potato/corn chip brand?


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

Probably Lay's. Not sure about flavor or type of chip though!

Same q?


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

Lays, Pringles and others I can't think of lol

What's the most valuable thing you own/owned?


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

Probably my Nintendo Switch.

Ever complete a Pokedex before? If so, which game(s)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

... I'm sorry, but I've never played the Pokemon games aside from Detective Pikachu.

Do you like taking law classes (if you ever took one)?


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

I...dropped out in 10th or 11th grade? <.< Yeeaahh...not the smartest decision on my part! STAY IN SCHOOL, KIDDIES!!

Your worst vice?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Vice? *Looks it up* I'm trying not to remember those right now...

Something that you like, but annoys you within it?


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Ummm, my siblings? XD

Favorite pie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

APPLE PIE.

Favourite sprite from a video game?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 18, 2019)

This. 







Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2019)

probably shiny umbreon from gen 2

fave donut flavour?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 20, 2019)

Maple dip, which I'm sure isn't too surprising based on my username. 

Tried any interesting new food lately?


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

porridge.

- - - Post Merge - - -

favourite food?


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Ribs and mashed potatoes with gravy

Favorite sport?


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Hmmm... I'd say climbing! I'm usually pretty bad at sports but this one I'm good at!


Least favorite sport?


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Dunno if there is anything I don’t like but I guess baseball isn’t really my thing.

Favorite day of the week?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 20, 2019)

Saturday.

Favorite weather?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Friday!

Is there anything new you found out from where you live?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2019)

Nope.

You?


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

no.

are you excited for Pokemon Sword and Shield?


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2019)

I'm not super huge into Pokemon so not really...couple other games I'm more interested in!

What about you?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2019)

no i dont even own a switch so

fave egg dish?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Very funny because I was cooking eggs in different ways a couple of weeks ago. I'd go with an omelette.

Favourite scent to use in your home?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

crap.

favourite species of rhino


----------



## gobby (May 22, 2019)

Woolly rhinoceros
Get anything important done this month?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

unbanned, birthday.

you?


----------



## Breath Mint (May 22, 2019)

Nah, been one of the worst months in a while for me. I'll be glad when this month is over tbh

What color are your eyes?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

brown

if you had to dye your hair, what colour would it be?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Sliver-white


What food have you been craving to have on your menu today?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

vegan/vegetarian bolognese..yum

obscure music u like?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

I rarely listen to music sooo.

If you had 100000 TBT what would you buy?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

5 (more) pokeballs

u?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

a few toy hammers.


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Collectibles.


If you were done with school/ or college, what is your future career dream?



(-__-)


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

probably making games or something

who is your favourite youtuber(s)


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

uh idk j.t. sexkik ig

least fave dessert?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Pumpkin pie.


Favorite electronic device?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

me and my xbox are g's lol

do you speak in any dialects?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

not really but i can imitate some if i want ig lol

language(s) u wanna learn?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

japanese so i can get nintendo games quicker )))))))))

wbu?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 22, 2019)

Esperanto cos why not haha

Do you like orange juice? Idk


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Yes.


What is your favorite candy?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

candy canes

wht are you craving?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Fried mozzerella sticks stuffed with cheese and pepperoni.

What day of the week you hate the most of?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

thursday. my lessons suck d***

- - - Post Merge - - -

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)

thursday since my job coach person wanna force me to attend useless ****

fave snack?


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Popcorn with butter/salt.


Which break do you like the best? Winter, Spring, or Summer Break?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

summer because its longer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

sam3 th1ng?


----------



## Hat' (May 22, 2019)

Well summer too! I love me some long breaks. 

Favorite season?


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2019)

Was summer but that was in grade school. Spring is best to me.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2019)

Autumn! The changing of the colors is beautiful. Especially on Lucy!

Do you enjoy any flavored seltzer?


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

wtf is a seltzer?

traditional or digital watches/clocks?


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2019)

traditional!
have you ever tried cauliflower crust pizza?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2019)

No, it doesn't sound very pleasant lol

Dream job?


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 23, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> No, it doesn't sound very pleasant lol
> 
> Dream job?



No clue honestly. I enjoy what I’m studying right now (nursing). But I wanted to go into cosmetology.

What’s your favourite hobby?


----------



## gobby (May 23, 2019)

Baking
What was your childhood pets name?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

um. my first pet was  called fish.

wbu?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2019)

dunno i only kept fishes and i didn't really name them sooo lol

least fav movie?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

Avengers Endgame. Or any superhero movie imo.

u?


----------



## Goth (May 23, 2019)

The Human Centipede :X



Do you consider yourself to be a feminist?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

no.

have you ever prank called a resturant chain?


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2019)

No?

Do you like graffiti shirts?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2019)

No

What's your favorite cartoon?


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 23, 2019)

Futurama. 

Do you think animal print clothing is tacky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2019)

Not usually.

Do you like your name?


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

james likes his name. otherwise james wouldnt talk in the third person so much.

what is you favourite pokemon music tune thing yo.


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Bump this, it's fun!


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Um... what? I guess Ruby/Sapphire? .-.

Cookie cake or ice cream cake?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

Ice cream cake. Absolutely delicious combination.

Best pie filling?


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)

Blueberries

Favourite twitch streamers? If any?


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Cherry!

Same question?

Edit: Don?t have any 

Same question.....?


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

I don’t use Twitch, so...

Favorite flavor of cake?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

Black forest cake is definitely my favorite. 

What is the strangest thing you have seen this week?


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

To be honest I have no idea! I'm a bit of a hermit so I stay in my room all the time, not knowing of the strangeness of the outside world!

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

probably this man at the library who smells like a hen house.. like really smelly.. ew and he looks quite... uh.. weird.

hair colour(dye) you regret?


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

I mean... I was a ginger at birth apparently. I regret that!

Favourite Pokemon game?


----------



## buniichu (May 31, 2019)

Pokemon X/Y and USUM



Favorite snack?


----------



## rhinoo (May 31, 2019)

Apples.

Most forgettable thing about TBT?


----------



## buniichu (May 31, 2019)

Seeing TBT when it was the Easter/ Bunny Day Event, and seeing Zipper everywhere lol 

(kinda scared me a little)



Favorite show?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

as in tv show definitely M*A*S*H <3

least fav tv show?


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Hard to say...most reality television and cheaply drawn/animated cartoons(i.e. Johnny Test).

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

fried if any, not he biggest fan

(no im not gonna reply with fertilized lolllll)

weekend plans?


----------



## buniichu (May 31, 2019)

Draw some, play acnl, relax, and animated some.



What sounds good right now, food-related?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)

I really don't know, but I'm thinking about having some potato chips and dip as a snack.  I know it's not healthy...

Have you ever listened to Japanese music before?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)

Oh yeah, and I still do esp. 60s-70s hippie stuff.

fav dip?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2019)

I love me some sweet and sour!

Anything you're fed up with?


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Possible lies.

How has life been lately?


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

Not good but not horrible

Ever been bitten by an animal before?


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

Yes, a bullet ant.

You?


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Pretty sure I have, possibly a couple times. Can't remember any of them now though.

Ever gone hiking?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

Yeah, in the mountains before.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)

Yes, I last did this past March actually, while I was off for spring break.

Do you like hearing about the British royal family?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 31, 2019)

Not really, I don't pay much attention to famous people's personal lives.

Do you like/collect amiibos (figurines, I mean)?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 31, 2019)

I used to collect amiibos. I can't remember when the last time I bought one was, though.

Do you enjoy collecting?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2019)

Yes. I used to collect paper public transfers everytime I rode on the bus. I know, crazy, right?

Something you want to do virtuallly, but not in real life?


----------



## gobby (Jun 1, 2019)

Farming!
Do you listen to any podcasts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)

No, not really my tea.

you?


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2019)

Sometimes I listen to wrestlers podcasts. Edge and Christians are my favorite. They’re blth funny as hell.

Do you still watch steamed ham videos?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

Las time I watched one was weeks ago. But it's amazing how some people put in so much effort to making their own versions. Look at the Earthbound version of Steamed Hams.

Favourite pattern design?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

The Pokemon designs you can make in ACNL.

Favorite Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

Animal crossing switch  

Favourite youtubers?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2019)

Cinemassacre, the 8-Bit Guy, Uncommentated Pannen, and The Gaming Historian, they're my favorites.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

Nathaniel Bandy, Jimmy Broadbent, Foxydude98.  Favourite jello flavour?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

Banana, strawberry, grape and mango. Tbh I like all of them haha.

Ever tried VR?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 1, 2019)

No, and I have no real interest right now. It's too expensive for my liking still.

Favorite place you've ever been on vacation?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

Toronto, Canada and Niagra Falls, Canada.  The breathtaking scenery and nature is so beautiful, even more beautiful than the US.  Someday I want to go back and explore even more of Canada.

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2019)

Sausage biscuits. 

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

I LOVE oatmeal and had them ever since I was a child.

When was the last time you went to a buffet?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2019)

A month or two ago, I think? More or less.

Any favorite Let's Players?


----------



## gobby (Jun 2, 2019)

I have a few I really like! Gamegrumps, oneyplays, supermega, robbaz 

Doing anything fun this summer?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

yes, i'm going to bulgaria. again. for the 13th time.

wbu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

working, going to concerts i hope.. dunno what to do on my week off but ya.

fave fast food?


----------



## gobby (Jun 2, 2019)

Taco bell quesadilla! No sauce 

Favorite sleeping position?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

anything not on my tum lol!!!

do you like dyeing your hair?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm 13 so no.

Favourite colour?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

most except navy(blue) and pastels i guess...

you?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 2, 2019)

Pastel blue 

Favorite way to eat chicken?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Fried 

How will you spend your summer vacation this year?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 2, 2019)

I'll probably do nothing but go at my dads for like, 3 weeks.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2019)

My college semester will run through the summer break.  I only get two weeks break and I’m back in it again. Any baked goods you like?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2019)

Not that I can think of.

Are you left-handed, right-handed, or ambidextrous?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm cross-dominant, which is different from ambidextrous in that I use different hands for certain tasks. For example, I write with my left hand and throw with my right.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2019)

Right-handed.

Be completely honest: do you think the United States has a culture that sets it apart from the rest of the world?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes, I really do! For better worse? I couldn't say(a bit of both, if you ask me)!

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 2, 2019)

neither, im a vegetarian xD

rainbow or black and white?


----------



## gobby (Jun 2, 2019)

Black and white!
Do you think the new ac will be a Christmas release?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

Can be. They have to release it before 2020 so 

Are you good at art?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

no.

favourite game?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond.

Favorite anime?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Pokemon Diamond.


You legend.

---------------------------------------------------

The Pokemon one.

Favourite board game.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2019)

Monopoly because I like it when you make people rage.

A fruit that you dislike?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 3, 2019)

I really don't care for pears.

What's a food you like that most people seem to dislike?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2019)

Apparently a lot of people despise roasted bell peppers. I find them delicious. 

Are there any foods you have wanted to try but haven't been able to yet?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2019)

Durians. I wanna know what the fuss is about.

Same q?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Jun 3, 2019)

Maple Syrup (does that count?) I've never tried real, pure Maple Syrup just that imitation stuff that most supermarkets have. 

Favorite animal?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 4, 2019)

Hmm... Idk... 

Same q?


----------



## gobby (Jun 4, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Durians. I wanna know what the fuss is about.
> 
> Same q?



Like **** my man

Cats are my favorite animal!

What would you want a strangers first impression of you to be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

being a fun person that doesn't take much to laugh i guess lol?

and yeah durian is basically smelling like ****, idk the actual taste 

newspaper/magazine you read?


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

Nothing in particular but sometimes games and wrestling magazines.

Cracker of choice?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 4, 2019)

Goldfish, particularly extreme cheddar. 

Most interesting landmark on Earth?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2019)

I don’t know... the Dubai tower?

Are you taking any classes right now?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 4, 2019)

well... yeah.

Favourite FRIENDS character?


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

I dislike every single one of them! 

Any plans this summer?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2019)

None so far yet.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2019)

work, having one week off though so basically rest lol

fav dlc item in new leaf?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

The ACNL Cat Tower.  I have one of them in fact.  :3

How long have you had your town in ACNL (I’ve had mine since 2013)?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2019)

I've had mine since 2013 too, in fact, due to time zone differences and how I got the digital copy, I ended up getting my start date to be June 8, 2013 LOL.

What is your opinion on Cuba?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2019)

I don't think they're bad at all. I've been there a couple of times and the folks there are friendly from my experience.

Most random question you could think of?


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2019)

Is mayonnaise a random question?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes

If you could have one superpower, what would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2019)

The ability to read people’s minds

What is one weakness you have?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2019)

Lack of endurance. I'm a bit of a potato, you see, so it's hard to do any cardio for an extended period of time!

Same q?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jun 6, 2019)

UwU, My one weakness is: *procrastination*

Sunken Scroll 20:

"Don't miss Problem Solved: Studying with Marie! on SBS this Thursday night (and every week thereafter!) at 25:00 sharp! Tune in for a few study tips and a whole lot of procrastination!"

Anyways, who's your favorite Splatoon character, if you have one? (And if not, then who's your favorite Nintendo character in general?)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2019)

I think Jelonzo has a nice design. I also associate him with the excitement of finding a nice piece of clothing for my character. 

What is the most interesting place you've been to?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2019)

That's hard to say actually. I'd say the CN tower. Last time I went there, they had a unique security system. You had to go through this one thing where it would just spray air at you. It actually spooked my sister once. XD

Something you feel good about today?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 7, 2019)

wooloo.

do you like the pokemon Wooloo?


----------



## gobby (Jun 7, 2019)

Pretty cute, more stoked for the corviknight though

Favorite childhood toy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

probably my gameboy color lol

yours?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 7, 2019)

my bop it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Opinion on Wooloo?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks supa fluffeh!!

Your biggest accomplishment in gaming?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

Finishing Skyrim on PC with all the goddamn bugs, had to make like 3 playthroughs for it rip.

do u like fried chicken?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

Yes.

Do you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

Ehhh it's overratedand kidna meh imo.

fave kind of booze?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

I don’t drink alcohol.

What’s your favorite book?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2019)

What about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)

Almost Transparent Blue (Ryu Murakami)

least fav book?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2019)

Argh, I can't remember the name of the book but I read it back in highschool for an assignment. It had something to do with a dog (which didn't get mentioned 99.9% of the time) and an affair between two people. I just didn't like it and one of my classmates bought a copy then burned it after finishing it.

Most unhealthy food you ever ate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

Fast food.

Healthiest food you ever ate?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 7, 2019)

I can't remember LOL

Same question.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2019)

Dressing-free salad probably?

Ever have a supernatural experience?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

No.

Have you?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 7, 2019)

Not really, I don't think so, to be honest.


What's your favorite legendary for Pokemon Sword and Shield so far? c:


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Zamazenta 

Show your favourite Wooloo fan art.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2019)

I don't have any.

Do you play hourly music depending on the time of day?


----------



## gobby (Jun 8, 2019)

Like http://tane.us/ac/nl.html ?
If so, not really. But there is some music that I really only listen  to at night!

Do you like surprises?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Depends. I like to be surprised at Christmas! As for surprises in general only if it's a good one! Then again I suppose that goes w/o saying..

The eternal question: cake or pie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hmm... Hard choice, but I think I'll go with cake.

Have you ever played mafia on here before?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 8, 2019)

Nope! It seems... weird and kinda scary I do not want to have anything to do with it.


What's your favorite drink?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Irn Bru.

Favourite Wooloo fan art online?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

No


Minecraft or ACHHD?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Minecraft

CoD Multiplayer or Campain or Zombies?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

Zombies


WD Season 3 Game or WD Season 4 Game?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Wouldn't know, haven't played them.

Favorite comfort food?


----------



## gobby (Jun 8, 2019)

Mom's noodle and tomato sauce

You?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 8, 2019)

Homemade Hamburger Cheesy Rice Casserole with Chicken Noodle Soup?



Are you a furry or an anime character?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

no.

Favourite CoD specialist?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

idk..what

fave ac villager?


----------



## gobby (Jun 9, 2019)

Curt

Last time you were sick?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

today. *achoo*

 Favourite CoD specialist?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

You just asked the same question twice.

Anyway, I don’t have one as I don’t play CoD and don’t know what a CoD Specialist is.

Have you ever played a sport?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

I think I may have played football(American) a few times.

What about you?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

yah.

wooloo?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

no go away.

fave kind of sandwich?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

egg

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Bacon swiss mushroom cheeseburger!

Blackberries or raspberries?


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 9, 2019)

Raspberries
Cereal or toast?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

cereal

favourite song?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

I guess 'On the Run' by Striker? It's just so epic and melodic!

Same q?


----------



## Sakura625 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hoshi no bokura to 

Favorite Pok?mon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)

umbreon

fave new leaf wearable?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2019)

Argyle knit shirt.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

I prefer my custom designs for shirts.

Grinder: meatball or coldcuts?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2019)

Meatballs.

Do you thinkk homework benefits people?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2019)

Tough one ima sayyyy.... yeah


Do u like smoothies if yes what’s ur fav


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Any kind of berry smoothie I suppose? Particularly if it's loaded w/ blueberries!

Have you played any of the Resident Evils? If so, which ones?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 10, 2019)

Nope! Not really my thing

Have you ever been to a Disney theme park?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Nope. Not that big on Disney.

What kind of cheese(s) do you like?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 10, 2019)

Not really, but I wish ;;

What is your best choice? Waffles or Pancakes? :3


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

Waffles.

Favourite Gen 8 pokemon so far?
better be wooloo


----------



## buniichu (Jun 10, 2019)

wooloo

favorite character so far in gen 8?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

Hop!

wbu?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2019)

Rip, I don't even play pokemon so I can't say.

Favourite smell?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

Sandalwood maybe, patchouli or lavender? It's one of those candle/incense/whatever scents but I can't remember which one it was.

Same q?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes

Favorite game?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

That's not really an answer but whatevs! My favorite game is probably one of the Metroids or Castlevanias. Love those kinds of games!

Favorite junk food?


----------



## matt (Jun 11, 2019)

My favourite junk food is the Big Tasty from McDonalds, or signature classic, also from McDonalds UK


----------



## carackobama (Jun 11, 2019)

You didn’t ask a question so I’ll ask one, haha - how are you feeling about the Nintendo conference at E3 later?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

Meh, kinda not caring since I don't really have a Switch and probably won't get one anyway.

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 11, 2019)

Smoky bacon or sour cream and chive!

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)

salt & vinegar or just plain cheese ones mm yeah.

fav album cover?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh man, THERE ARE SO MANY!! It's hard to choose just one but I'll try! This one is dope: http://www.metalmusicarchives.com/images/covers/sword-the-gods-of-the-earth-20170220134038.jpg

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2019)

damnnnn hard too but i really like "challenge!" by yuya uchida & the flowers (dont think i can post it here so google lol).. also disraeli gears by cream..lot of cool 60s ones out there!

least fav crisps flavour?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

Cheese and Onion.

Favourite crisp flavour?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2019)

salt & vinegar..always!

least fav candy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2019)

ROCKETS. JUST ROCKETS.

Favourite vegetable?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

Fresh Carrots

Favorite toppings on an pizza/pie? (I said both, because i'm not sure how peeps pronounced the word pizza or how they call it.)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2019)

Onions, green peppers, and mushrooms are the best trios on a pizza for me.

Have you ever experienced a natural disaster?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 12, 2019)

Yes, been in two tornado situations before, and it was bad. 


Favorite type of fruit-related juice?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 12, 2019)

Probably orange and mango, or grape!

What are you looking forward to most in ACNH?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2019)

Eight-player multiplayer! 

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

From the looks of it, crafting your own items I guess?

Same q?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 13, 2019)

Idk


Think chocolate is overatted?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2019)

As a person who likes chocolate, I could say yes because of many varieties of flavours.

Do you like Youtube?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 13, 2019)

I do! I watch videos all the time whenever I'm not playing video games.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops, forgot the question!

Do you use SoundCloud?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2019)

not really. i ripped a song from there to mp3 once but ya not really.

weirdest youtube video you've gotten in recommendations?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 13, 2019)

Weird addictions.


Favorite Youtuber?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2019)

i dont really watch them but i love pregananant guy aka. J.T. Sexkik

hair colour?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 13, 2019)

brown.

u?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 13, 2019)

My hair color is light brown, with a hint of blonde on the tips, mostly you could see in the sunlight better. But, my favorite is lavender/sliver hair. 


What do you like about the New Horizon so far from the gameplay/trailer?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 13, 2019)

cool! 

favourite social media


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

Facebook, I guess?

Liquor of choice, if you're old enough? Or if you're not old enough, then soda or juice of choice?


----------



## Nilesse (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm old enough but I don't drink liquor. I really like sparkling apple juice though!

What would you make if life gave you lemons?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 13, 2019)

Eat them, use them in cooking or sell them.

Do you think super Mario is stupid?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2019)

No, but if you think so, I'm not bothered by it to be honest.

Can you try typing on your keyboard with one hand? How did it go? (I know that was two questions but...)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah, not difficult (just did it).

Your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 14, 2019)

cofagreigus

wbu?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

I'd have to say Serperior since it's the first one that comes to mind out of my list of favorites!

Would you rather know how you die or when you die?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 14, 2019)

Well... If you knew then you'd always be paranoid whenever you drive a car or something, but if you know when you die then you'll count down the days. I'm gonna say know how I die.

Favourite mobile game?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

Love Live School Idol Festival! (LLSIF for short) 

Opinion on KPOP?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 14, 2019)

I get youtube rewind 2018 flashbacks *cringeshudder*

opinion on me


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Um...you're interesting. xD

Do you have a mental illness?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2019)

yeah, asperger's and it sucks balls

you?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

Anxiety 

Worst Villager Memory?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2019)

Aside from horrible memories with Canberra, I'd say the first time experience when I saw Jacques get sad when I refused to make a trade with him.

Are you just going to relax for the weekend?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

What else would I do?

Do you have pickles on your burgers?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2019)

I used to hate pickles on my burgers. But after trying a few with them, I now see why people would want them.

Ever made an animation?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

No, I haven’t.

Opinions on oranges?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Amazing. Glorious. Majestic.

Same question


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Arrrgh! Great for getting rid of the scurvy.

How about carambola/starfruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2019)

havent had it in forever ..neutral as for now 

hair length?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Mine is pretty short right now and I prefer it that way! Less maintenance.

Do you have a physical handicap?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2019)

No. 

Do you like to volunteer?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

I would if I didn't have debilitating social anxiety(and a fear of screwing things up).

Beef tacos or chicken fajitas?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

Beef tacos

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

There's so many, but I'd have to go with Spongebob.

Hot Showers or Cold Showers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

Hot showers

Rainy days or sunny skies?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

Sunny Skies! I dislike the sound of rain ;w;

Favorite Movie?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

The Pursuit of Happiness

Favorite sport to watch?


----------



## Dim (Jun 14, 2019)

Wrestling!

Guess! Who do you think the user below you will be?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

Nox.

What’s your favorite food to eat?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 14, 2019)

Donuts or oranges.

What's the last time you laughed so hard you cried?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)

Uhh... never, lmao

What do you watch for comedy?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

my bird. (he's stupid and he falls off his stick thing)

you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

old british comedy series.. or M*A*S*H

worst tv series?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

Spoiler: unpopular opinion!



Breaking Bad. It was alright for the first series but kinda started to suck in season 2 



- - - Post Merge - - -

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

seinfeld, how i met your mother, big bang theory, navy cis etc etc. csi is pretty boring as well. and most crime series in general.

do you still/currently play new leaf?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 15, 2019)

yesss i have 4 towns 

have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

nope sadly.. i want a turt though.

fave painting/statue that is in NL?


----------



## MayorKale (Jun 15, 2019)

Flowery Painting! Sunflowers by Van Gogh is actually one of my favorites in real life too, so easy choice there. 

What would you say is your "weirdest"/most obscure/niche hobby?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

MayorKale said:


> Flowery Painting! Sunflowers by Van Gogh is actually one of my favorites in real life too, so easy choice there.
> 
> What would you say is your "weirdest"/most obscure/niche hobby?



probably all my weird music/movie/book interests.. c:

you?


----------



## MayorKale (Jun 15, 2019)

I read tarot and oracle!

What's something you'd do if there were no limitations (money's no object, danger level isn't important, etc.)?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2019)

I really struggle to think of an answer to questions like this unfortunately  

Do u like tea ?? What’s ur fav


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

green tea yes pls.

do u like candy shoelaces?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2019)

Never tried them before.

Do you seem to withstand cold/hot weather very well?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2019)

People think I'm mad for my ability to withstand cold weather. I can walk around in a t-shirt when most people have jackets on. However I cannot stand hot weather.

If you could choose any fictional creature to become your real life companion, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

uhh i mostly read/watch nonfiction so idk... harvey from new leaf maybe

fave ac game?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 15, 2019)

gamecube because of how mean the characters were lmaoo

favorite season?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Summer for sure!!! i basically dislike the others cause weather gets really weird here and i hate the cold..

worst cartoon?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 15, 2019)

Hmm, this is hard because there's a lot of really awful cartoons. Out of the ones I've seen, Big Mouth. That show is legit ****ing atrocious, it's basically "haha sex" and it's genuinely the ugliest cartoon I've ever had the displeasure of seeing.

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

probably tom and jerry lmao i can watch that for hours still. also totally spies.

fav music genres?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Anime is just Japanese cartoons, so JJBA I guess. If "its not a cartoon, dad!" then Gravity Falls.

Favorite non-animated TV show?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

I don’t have one.  If sports count, then that.

Favorite drink to have?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2019)

Recently it has been masala chai tea. At first I found it somewhat bitter, but it's really good now that I'm used to it. 

Best Pikmin color?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

Red of course.

Least favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2019)

ZUBAT!!! Kill them all!

Most favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 16, 2019)

None (I don't like Pok?mon anymore)


A stupid series that you are glad ended


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

The Legend of Korra

Favorite anime?


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2019)

i dont watch anime

whats ur fav memory?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 16, 2019)

when i got out middle school 


favorite singer/band?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

singer: grace slick, josipa lisac, janis joplin, robert plant, yoko ono, lu?s c?lia..and a bunch of old yugoslav people
band: sanjalice, grateful dead, beatles, jefferson airplane, quarteto 1111 etc.

yours?


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

so many but all time favorite is of montreal!

favorite video game series?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

super mario land? idk..

worst video game (series)?


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

call of duty imo

favorite show?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 16, 2019)

I can’t pick just one but my favourite currently is probably Crazy Ex Girlfriend or Pose!

Have you ever been to an anime/comic convention?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

yep :3

least fav AC villager?


----------



## jiny (Jun 16, 2019)

jacques

ac villager u are attached to atm?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

Heh, I actually have Jacques in my town. To answer your question, Agent S for sure.

Chips brand you've never tried before?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

Well, I don't think I've tried the Clover Club chips before. 

Are you an overachiever?


----------



## gobby (Jun 16, 2019)

More like an underachiever

Soft or hard cookies?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 16, 2019)

soft

which of the animal crossing games have you played?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

Wild World and New Leaf. 

Can you describe yourself using three words?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 17, 2019)

loud green sausage-man

- - - Post Merge - - -

you?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2019)

Mentally emotionally confused.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

oddball, hippie, dank... idk lol

least fav music?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2019)

Hmm...that's a good question. Probably that heavy alternative stuff like Staind, Sevendust, Breaking Benjamin, etc.

Favorite type of salad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

avocado salad..just leave out any egg or shrimps pls.

fave pasta dish?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 17, 2019)

pasta carbonara.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Alright, so no question was asked, so I guess I’ll answer the last one.

Chicken fettuccine Alfredo.

Least favorite food?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2019)

Raspberry white chocolate, maybe?

Favorite type of soup?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 17, 2019)

probably the chicken & dumpling soup my mom would make when i got sick

collectible you wish you had?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

A choco cake ;o; It's *super* cute, but I'm *super* broke lmao

Favorite animal crossing town name you've came up with?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 17, 2019)

I haven't put a lot of thought into town names so maybe my current one, Einri.

Favorite song?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

OrelSan - La terre est ronde <3

What is a game you really look forward to buy _(except Animal Crossing)_ ?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 18, 2019)

None.
how do you spend your summer vacation?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm not in school anymore so basically the usual.

Favorite bird?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 18, 2019)

hehe, blue ***.

- - - Post Merge - - -

o wow sheila wasn't lying lmao.

also do you like mc?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

I assume you mean Minecraft? It's alright. I'm a much bigger fan of Terraria though!

Favorite type of noodle?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2019)

whatever they use for instant ramen ig?

do you like beer?


----------



## Rosalind (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes.

Do you wear dresses?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

I do not, lol.

Favorite type of pie?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 18, 2019)

choco creme pie ;w;


favorite type of cake for dessert?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

That's hard to say! There are so many good ones: carrot, red velvet, ice cream, etc. I guess red velvet is sounding pretty nice right now though...god dang! Now I want cake!!

Hardest game you ever completed?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm a casual gamer so, no hard game.
tools of the trade???


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 19, 2019)

I had to search Google for what your question meant and I still don't understand what you mean.

Most interesting city you've visited?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Toronto, Canada.

Least favorite city you’ve visited?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

I haven't visited many cities, maybe Springfield, MA? Hard to say.

Cheesecake or a danish?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Cheesecake.

Hard pillows or soft pillows?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 19, 2019)

Soft for sure!

Favourite non-AC game series?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 19, 2019)

Pikmin! 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Pokemon.

Favorite Pokemon type?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 19, 2019)

Fire has my favorite Pok?mon (Chandelure) and some other really great ones. 

Same question? (Sorry but I think this is an interesting question)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Dragon type is definitely mine.  It has some of my favorites.  Even though it’s weak to fairy types now, I still love it.

Broccoli or asparagus?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2019)

ehh both depends on how they are served

you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah, both for me as well.

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Just the usual...listen to music, play some video games, watch Youtube, etc.

Hardest Pokemon you tried to catch?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Mmm... probably Suicune on an old file of HeartGold/SoulSilver, because I had a ton of ultra balls but it took awhile to catch.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Hmm...that's a damn good question! I can't remember for the life of me(maybe Moltres?).

Bacon mushroom swiss cheeseburger or pizza w/ all the fixings?


----------



## Pellie (Jun 19, 2019)

Hm, I think I would take the cheeseburger.

Ever listen or watch one of those '10 hours versions' - videos on YouTube?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah, but didn’t stay to watch the whole thing, LOL

What’s your least favorite color?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 19, 2019)

Probably #52561d

Have you ever tried Ramune?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

I can't say I have! Sounds delicious though...seriously why does Japan get all the cool stuff?!

Night owl or morning bird?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm becoming more of an early bird because I have to wake up early for my morning classes in college. It does however, put me in a brighter mood. 

A game that you haven;t played in the longest time?


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

I know this is going to make me sound like total Zelda trash I mean I am though so :'D but Wind Waker. I dearly miss it and hope Nintendo will remaster it again for the Switch, because I can't be bothered to touch my Wii U ever again. I haven't played it since the Gamecube days oof

Something you've eaten that you used to hate, but now it's one of your favorite foods?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 19, 2019)

Beef Stroganoff

What is your favorite kind of reptile?


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

hmmm. that's a tough question. i love reptiles- like, all of them. however, my first reptile was a veiled chameleon! i now own a bearded dragon, but i'm gonna have to say my favorite thus far are chameleons! i miss them so bad omg

are you a cat person or a dog person? or both? or maybe neither?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

Both!... But there's this one dog in my neighborhood that always seems to bark at me when I hang laundry outside. It gets on my nerves so much but I try to contain myself.

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

Sunset by far! I'm a total night child, so I love watching the sun dip slowly behind the horizon, as that gorgeous blue-purple hue fills the sky. It's so lovely uwu

Rain or sunshine?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 19, 2019)

Hmm... That's kinda a hard one for me, but I'll say rain because I find the sound of it relaxing! Unfortunately, it can prevent you from doing things outside though...

How fast do you run?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Pretty fast.

How tall are you?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 19, 2019)

I think I'm somewhere between 5'0 and 5'5

favorite genre of music?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Jazz

Same question?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 19, 2019)

Currently its a tie between Pop and Classical. 

which country would you want to visit the most?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

That's a damn good question! I think it might be a tie between Poland(my ethnicity) and Japan...maybe Norway too(those beautiful valleys, man)idk!

Same q?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 19, 2019)

I would love to visit Japan! their architecture is beautiful and most anime/games are Japanese ( Glitter Cure, Pokemon) 

favorite art style? (watercolor, oils, etc )


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 20, 2019)

I like digital art, but watercolour is a very close second!

Same question?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 20, 2019)

Watercolour! 

Are you good in saving up money?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 20, 2019)

I like to think I am, I already have quite a pleasant amount saved too!

Do you collect anything?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 20, 2019)

games?

wbu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2019)

books, vinyls, nice clothes.. idk

fav kind of tea?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 20, 2019)

tea with a splash of poison.

fav food?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 20, 2019)

ooh that's a tough one.. at the moment, chicken teriyaki on rice is my favorite

back at ya


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2019)

tacos... yummmm!

least fav food?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 20, 2019)

this may sound weird but I hate mushrooms

fave non-villager NPC in new leaf?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 20, 2019)

Probably Sable or Blanca. 

Do you like dragons?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 20, 2019)

I didn't really care for them until I joined a site that revolves around them. Now I like them a lot. 

What field of science do you find most interesting (such as astronomy or paleontology)?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 20, 2019)

geology, it _rocks_!

what's your favorite type of bird?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 20, 2019)

great *** 

u?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 20, 2019)

parakeets! 

Unicorn, pegasus or horse?


----------



## gobby (Jun 20, 2019)

Pegasus!

Are you a night owl?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 20, 2019)

very much. I would stay up all night if my parents let me.

back at ya


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2019)

It varies. I need to stabilize my sleep schedule. Lol.

What kind of cake do you like best?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 20, 2019)

ooh.. probably red velvet or devils food

do you like marshmallow peeps candy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't think I've tried them before, but I would love to try them out sometime. 

What's a favorite movie of yours?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 20, 2019)

Spirited Away

If you could have any existing food for dinner, what would it be?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 20, 2019)

I could go for a chicken quesadilla and some rice on the side.

One meal that never gets tiring to eat in your opinion?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 21, 2019)

anything pasta.

did you ever fight someone at school?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 21, 2019)

I've kicked someone in the balls before, if that counts. We weren't really in a fight, though. I just randomly decided to kick him. I was a mean girl. 

Ever gotten sick while using any transportation service? (Car sick, sea sick, etc.)


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 21, 2019)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I've kicked someone in the balls before, if that counts. We weren't really in a fight, though. I just randomly decided to kick him. I was a mean girl.


lmao

- 
i havent 

ever gone out of your continent.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes!

What's your favourite book?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 21, 2019)

Pokemon Adventure Manga...

u?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

Almost Transparent Blue c:

least fav book?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

I have NO idea....it was probably something I read in school er something!

Sweet or savoury?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

Savory definitely, I could go for a toastie rn actually mmm

Do you work out?


----------



## gobby (Jun 21, 2019)

I live an incredibly sedentary lifestyle!

How many pillows are on your bed?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

Just one, but soon I'll have two as I'm upgrading to a double bed when I move out 

How late is it now where you live?


----------



## gobby (Jun 21, 2019)

4:30 am!

Any recurring dreams?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 21, 2019)

No









would you rather eat bean boozled or gushers candy


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

I dunno what gushers candy is but bean boozled is the worst thing I've ever experienced so I'll go with gushers candy

Do you have a job?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

No, but I’m doing an unpaid internship right now so that I can make tons of money on the side in the future.  

Do you know how to cook, bake, and grill food?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

well I can make a cheese quesadilla... 

do you have allergies?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes, a few.

You?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

yea... I think I'm allergic to pet hair and mold

current favorite song?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Hmm...can't say I have one right now. I usually listen to full albums!

Ever have fried green tomatoes?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

no. not really a tomato fan, unless its ketchup or in pasta sauce. 

do you like shopping?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 21, 2019)

not at all, lol

what's your favorite type of weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

sunnnyyyyy~

yours?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 21, 2019)

cloudy but still warm

what's the last book you read?


----------



## buniichu (Jun 21, 2019)

a random webtoon chapter that I had finished a day ago.


Favorite type of chips to snack on?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

barbeque lays chips!

you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2019)

u mean crisps... defo salt & vinegar..

fave popcorn flavour?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

I like simple sweetened popcorn but I can't have any now that I'm on a diet, need to lose some weight :/

Fave fruit?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 21, 2019)

watermelon, raspberries, cherries, pineapple, there's so many good ones! i can't pick

favorite villager (in all AC games)?


----------



## gobby (Jun 21, 2019)

Curt

Are you a risk taker?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Not really...I usually like to keep it safe!

What about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2019)

I’ll take risks if the reward is high enough.  Otherwise, it’s pointless.

Do you like to go on vacations?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2019)

I do but, there's so much you have to work on. Planning, bringing all things that you need, spending loads of money in another country, etc. Honestly, what's the point of having a vacation if you're just setting yourself up for unpleasant surprises and stress.

What would you do if you suddenly have loads of free time?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 21, 2019)

do exactly what I'm doing rn, laying in bed drawing (really bad) comics/manga/whatever you call it and watching the silliness of tbt

you?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 22, 2019)

sweat cod bo4

u?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

Just do what I'm doing now. Play the video games, browse the forums, watch YouTube, etc.

Ever been in a serious accident?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 22, 2019)

nope, and I hope I never will

favorite dog breed?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm very partial to shiba inus.

What is your favorite kind of pizza?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

Umm I love pizza with like lamb meat? It may be a bit weird but it's a Turkish thing and it's pretty good imo

What's the last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2019)

probably new leaf aha.

you`?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

Resident Evil 4.

What about you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2019)

Smash Bros. Ultimate.

Sweetest food you ever had?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

Uuhhhhhhhhhhh

Probably the cheesecake my dad made, my god

He put like a kilo sugar in it omfg


What's the weather like for you right now?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 22, 2019)

decent 

u?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

It's pretty nice out. Sunny and cool.

Do you have a bad memory?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh boy, one time I was waiting for a bus, this one lady asked if a bus would stop at a certain point. I didn't hear what she said at first so I asked her to repeat the question. Didn't hear it again so I asked once more. After that, she just stayed silent and I asked where she was getting off. No response from her. That rubbed me off the wrong way, and I was trying to help her. Hmph. 

Famous food that you don't like?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Bacon.  I hate it.

Least favorite music genre?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

Whatever you would call Staind, Sevendust, Theory of a Deadman, Hinder, etc.

Least favorite type of video game?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Puzzles D:

Favorite type of video game?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

Platformers, specifically the pseudo-genre known as "Metroidvanias!" They're so damn addicting!!

Favorite kind of tea?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2019)

This always seems to change for me. After going through my entire hoard of Masala Chai, I noticed that Earl Grey just wasn't as good as it used to be. Therefore I started drinking the stash of orange pekoe I originally thought was way too bitter. Now my taste buds have adapted and it's probably my favorite.

Is there a food you originally disliked but now like?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Mac & cheese.

Same question?


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't mind onions, used to hate them.

do you prefer natural or unnatural designs on animal OCs?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 23, 2019)

you what?

do you have any pets?


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

Sure do! 2 cats <3 my 17 year old Japanese bobtail Peaches and my 17 lb Siamese Puffles. Also 2 dogs live with me but they ain't mine &#55356;&#57340; lol

Do you have a cell phone? What kind?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

I have an Iphone 6s if I remember correctly.

Do you think politics of any kind should just disappear from existence?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 23, 2019)

yes & no, although politics are somewhat needed, it causes so many problems ;w;

do you know how to swim?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 23, 2019)

yes

do you have a pet worm?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

No, but I accidentally stepped on one during a rainy day.

Aside from necessities like food and water, what do you do on a daily basis?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2019)

Play video games. I always swim on a near-daily basis.

Do you like cats?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 23, 2019)

Yes, I have one behind me right now. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

yeah, more of a dog person tho.

fave kinda music?


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 23, 2019)

punk, rock, pop, dubstep, Japanese, instrumental and orchestral! Probably some others I’m forgetting tho &#55357;&#56834;

Favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2019)

tacos... <3

fave kind of dessert?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 23, 2019)

Hmm... there are so many! 

I think I'll go for Nutella Tiramisu <3 

What's your favorite kind of weather?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

Partly cloudy, cool w/ a light breeze! PERFECTION!!

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Sunny skies with no clouds.

Favorite way to eat a potato?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

Potato pancakes...they're so good!

Jazz or classical?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Jazz.

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Balverine (Jun 23, 2019)

Mustard all the way lol, especially brown or dijon

Favorite type of bread?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

RYE! Hands down!!

Same q?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 23, 2019)

banana bread

ever traveled to another continent?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2019)

No.

Do you pay much attention to politics?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

Not as much as I probably should be.

Ever hear a crazy story about yourself?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Nope.

What are your interests?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 23, 2019)

Drawing, animation, and of course, video games. Favourite pastry/baked goods?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2019)

Banana Nutella fudge crepes.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

^Dear lord, that sounds amazing! As for my personal favorites I really dig cannolis, boston creme donuts, tiramisu...and probably a **** ton of others I can't name atm.

How about you?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 24, 2019)

I really like Chocolate ?clair <3

Do you have many houseplants? If so, you manage to keep them alive? :^)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2019)

Yeah, we have dozens of them.  I’m in charge of watering them every day.

Same question?


----------



## gobby (Jun 24, 2019)

No house plants, but I did just plant like 15 outside today with the dad (Very back breaking lol)

Are your parents religious?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2019)

Yes, but not shove-it-in-your-face religious.  They’re Christians like me, but don’t push their beliefs onto others.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2019)

not really even if mom is being like weird conservative sometimes

fave kind of instant ramen/noodles?


----------



## gobby (Jun 24, 2019)

Pad Thai flavored chow mein even though it puts my mouth in a spice prison

Are you easily frightened?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 24, 2019)

YES. I'm adjusting to my dad's house and he has cats and I hate them... They're too sneaky and they scare me easily. I used to have a dog and dogs in my experience are just so loud and goofy they never come out of nowhere and spook me like cats do

do you have your future planned out?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2019)

not really.. i cant plan that ahead lol...peace.

purchase you regret?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 24, 2019)

mafia 3

u?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2019)

Rygar: The Battle of Argus for the Wii.

Best damn purchase you ever made?


----------



## gobby (Jun 24, 2019)

Big stompy demonias my friend!

Same question??


----------



## Dim (Jun 24, 2019)

I guess it was the big flat screen tv my brother sold to me for $100 bucks

Ever went go-karting before?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2019)

I have! But I was about 12-13 when I went. Wish I could do it again.

Ever played an NES? (The OG, VC/emulators don't count)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2019)

Yep!

How about a Sega Master System?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

Not what I know :3

Least fave dessert?


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 25, 2019)

Dessert with fresh fruits.

Your favorite dog breed?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 25, 2019)

Lilipup.

Wooloo?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

no.

fav kind of cookie/biscuit?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2019)

I'd say oatmeal and raisin cookies! They make it so much chewier!

Perfume that you like to use?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 25, 2019)

i ****in adore that one perfume.

do you llike zamazenta


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

no

do u like kfc?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 25, 2019)

no.

u?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

no fried chicken is meh

fave garment that u own?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

I absolutely love this pale yellow Vans hoodie I got for Chirstmas, it looks so nice and it feels great!

Favorite flower?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

A magnolia

Favourite quote?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

Wanna win my free gift card giveaway? 

favourite dog breed


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Huskies!

Favorite soft drink


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Nestea 

Favourite movie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)

Scott Pilgrim 

Favorite book?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

The Giver

Favourite season?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Spring.

What are you most passionate about in life?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2019)

Metal music.

You?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 26, 2019)

Sports

Do you want to go skydiving with me?


----------



## lars708 (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm way too scared of skydiving sorry, nothing personal

How about we go out for dinner instead?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

no because you might be a roadman

can i have a bucket?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't have one with me at the moment but if I find one, sure.

What's your favorite kind of coconut doughnut?


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

ones without coconut.

can we have a fight?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't have any Pokemon so no.

Shall we raid the local bakery of all its delicious pastries?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 26, 2019)

Sure!

Do you enjoy grocery shopping?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't really mind it at all until it drags on for far too long.

Food that you tried once and never did again since?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2019)

Fried frog legs...not because I don't want to, they are actually quite delish! I just haven't seen' em at the buffet where I once tried' em since!

Next game you plan on getting?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2019)

Probably like, uh Super Mario Land 2 or something on the VC, I love that ****..

you?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 26, 2019)

Skyrim Together

Favorite kind of cake?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 26, 2019)

I can't choose only one cake. I like strawberry cake and shortcake, carrot cake and red velvet cake. 
Where are you from?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

Huntsville, Alabama, USA.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

West Springfield, MA, USA.

Beef stew or clam chowder?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 27, 2019)

Beef stew

Favourite TV show?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

Hmm..maybe Doctor Who? I haven't seen it in ages though, gotta catch up!

Same q?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 27, 2019)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. I mostly watch animated stuff over live-action stuff, soo yeah.

Favorite movie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

I don't really like claiming one movie as my favourite above all others, but definitely a top 5 favourite would be Spiderman: Into The Spider-Verse.

Do you keep a journal?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

i have like 20 but they all are empty or have 1 page written lol

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2019)

Nope.

Do you ever get so lazy you just don’t care anymore?


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2019)

A lot lmao.

Ever swallow something inedible like a key, coin, etc.? (Bugs don’t count)


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

yea, lots of times

do you keep a garden irl?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

No.

Are you going to watch the Democratic debate tonight?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

nahh

do you like to draw?


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2019)

Not as much anymore. I tried to get back into it. ;(

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

Used to, still do once in awhile. I guess music has consumed my life!

How about you?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah, been trying to the last few months and developing an art style and such, but I haven't really got a chance in this past month or so, gotta find a way to actually draw

Favorite weather?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

Partly cloudy w/ a light breeze. PERFECTION!!

Donuts or muffins?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

i like muffins better

favorite shop owner/non villager animal in acnl?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 27, 2019)

Kicks

Zelda BOTW or OOT


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 27, 2019)

i have not played OOT. but i have played BOTW.
so botw it is then XD
fave ice cream flavour


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

salted caramel 
same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)

Mint chocolate chip.

Do you like Dairy Queen Blizzards?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2019)

idk, i never had..looks good?

ever played wario land 3??


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2019)

Nope.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

Yep! Beat it too, w/ everything. Was a pain in the butt though..

Pork chop or ham?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2019)

neither ew

do you like chickpeas?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2019)

I've never actually had them.

Are you happy with your weight?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2019)

yes but my butt has some random fat i cant get rid off so not really..maybe.

fave kind of soda?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2019)

Coke.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

Eli's blueberry soda.

How about you?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 28, 2019)

Orange cream soda, although I prefer it flat instead of bubbly

Have you ever tried Ramune?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeaaah 

Where are you from?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 28, 2019)

colorado in the US!
favorite mythical creature?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

Unicorn!

Which city has the climate you would like to have?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 28, 2019)

Any

If you can, would you make frozen 2 be cancelled?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 28, 2019)

No, it seems like it’ll be good (even though the trailer was so confusing)

Favourite song?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2019)

I love too many songs, so I'll name one of my favorites - _Gypsy_ by Fleetwood Mac. I think the music video for it is pretty cool, too.

What's a song that gets you in a better mood?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

'Roundabout' by Yes comes to mind. So colorful! <3

How about you?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 29, 2019)

I’d have to say Fairy Tail openings   Whenever I hear them, I’m immediately in a better mood, and have  to sing along to them.

What’s your favourite dish?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

probably tacos.. anytime! 

fave snes game?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 29, 2019)

None

Reaction if mario would become discontinued or banned?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

eh.. shrugs.. i dont like the 3d games and unless that ban would apply to everything before recent game i couldn't care less lol.

current hair colour?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2019)

Black, but it turns brown when in light so dark brown I guess.

Do you want to go to the moon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Yeah.

Do you want to go to Mars?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

Nah that's okay.

Cheetos or Fritos?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 29, 2019)

Never had Fritos so Cheetos

Would you ever get a tattoo?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

Hmm...not sure. It'd have to be something quite meaningful!

Would YOU?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 29, 2019)

No

Opinion on rain


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

I don’t like it.

What’s your favorite condiment?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

There's a few...it's hard to pick just one! Worcestershire sauce, Frank's Red Hot hot sauce, mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, and sriracha sauce! DELISH!!

Scariest experience you've ever had?


----------



## Fey (Jun 30, 2019)

When I decided to walk over to a friend?s house during a thunderstorm (because hey, thunderstorm are rad af)
Found myself crossing a four-lane street, with water half-way up my knees and lightning coming down all around, when I realized that ****, I might actually die like this?and it would?ve been my own damn fault too! >.<?

Do you have a guilty pleasure TV show or movie?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

Aladdin (the original one). Watch it almost every month.

Why is your favorite color- your favorite color?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Red, because it’s the color of passion.

Least favorite color?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

navy (blue)...yuck it doesn't suit me.

yours?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Probably orange.

What’s the weather like for you today?


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

It's very sunny but not as hot as it was yesterday 

If you lived near me would you go for a drink with me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

if you are less weird than on the site sure lol

fave kind of drink?


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Pineapple juice would suffice

Next person: how many units of alcohol do you drink per week


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

None. I'm not 21 yet, which is the age required to be able to drink alcohol in the United States, so...

Do you drink Coca-Cola?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

Nope. I quit soda 2 years ago 

Favorite musician?


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't really have one but I'll say lady gargar


----------



## Fey (Jun 30, 2019)

Regular Coca-Cola? Rarely, and often only when units of alcohol are added. lol
Cherry Coke is one of my favorite sodas though! 

EDIT: damn I was ninja’d

Which element (water, earth, fire, air) do you identify most with?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Air.

Same question?


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Air id say. 

Meh ..same question again


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

fire i guess..

what kind of phone do u own?


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Google Pixel 2XL, same as Tina

Go out for a Drink tomorrow night if I offered u one


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

no i work and have to get up up early, sorry lol.

do u like trains?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

i've never been on one but they seem cool!

who has better pizza? dominos or papa johns? (if you eat it)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2019)

It's a near toss up for me. I think I'll give the edge to Dominos though.

What would you do if you were warped back in time to the 1980s?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

i'd probably cry. i wouldn't know how to live lol.

same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

I would struggle to get back to the current time.

How often do you update your avatar and signature on TBT?


----------



## Fey (Jun 30, 2019)

I haven’t yet, but my signature is pretty much a disgrace, so that’ll have to change soon!

If it were your birthday tomorrow, what would you want?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Nothing.  I don’t like my family and friends getting me gifts anymore, but they still do.  I just enjoy having the people around me I love.  

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2019)

The thing is, I'm never really sure of what I want on my birthday, so I just go with what I get.

Favourite fish that you like to eat?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Salmon.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hahaha same here, and I prefer it baked too seasoned with herbs. 

Do you watch any motorsport?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Nope.

Do you watch baseball?


----------



## Fey (Jun 30, 2019)

No, though I’m weirdly appreciative of the jingles they play in the stadium. Not much into any team sport tbh

If you had to, who would you choose to be president: yourself or one of your parents?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

Probably one of my parents, because I don't want the responsibility. Better my stepfather than my mother though...I don't trust her, lol.

What's the next game you're looking forward to?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 30, 2019)

Fire Emblem: Three Houses

Speaking of which, are you going to be buying this game?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

Eh, probably not. I kind of suck at strategy games.

Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## Fey (Jun 30, 2019)

Hmm let me think. Oh right—various plants and trees, cats, dogs and horses, dust, strawberries and walnuts, and water apparently too. I clearly wasn’t made for this planet. lol

Soup or Salad?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

Soup. I ate a salad once and I almost threw up lmao. (this excludes fruit salad)

Did you have a good day today?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

I suppose....a decent day just as any other.

What about you?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 1, 2019)

Yeah, though I was outside for majority of the day and my allergies kept getting to me, it was pretty painful. So actually I’d say so and so.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 1, 2019)

Eh?


Opinion on koalas (real life)


----------



## Fey (Jul 1, 2019)

I could get behind sleeping for 20+ hours and just getting up for snacks tbh

What’s your favorite mode of transportation?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 1, 2019)

Teleportation

Do you plan to wear pants today?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

no i'm going commando. 

fav sport?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2019)

if u mean to watch on tv and such ski jumping and soccer ig

garment you'd never wear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2019)

Shiny pants like what Evil Knievel would wear.

How fluent are you in Japanese?


----------



## Fey (Jul 1, 2019)

Making basic introductions, and recognizing the odd phrase here and there in Anime.

How do you feel about artificial grape flavor? (soda, candy etc)


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

Tasty.

Favorite chocolate?


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2019)

Fry's Turkish delight 

Do you like me


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 1, 2019)

i don't know you enough to say...

have you been on the user aboves website??


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 1, 2019)

yes.

do u think tbt needs an event?


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2019)

Could do with one. Seems to be a bit quiet on here lately, what with Quack Before the Mods Come reaching nearly 600...

Do you like me?


----------



## Fey (Jul 1, 2019)

I definitely don?t dislike you, but you?ve been a bit pushy asking people out for drinks etc. ;p
(Sorry for being so blunt, I?m just a very honest person)

If you had to choose one, would you rather have animal ears or a tail?


----------



## Shayden (Jul 1, 2019)

ears, they'd be more useful

who is your favorite artist?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

no.

ever been out your continent?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes I've been to America

Do you have PlayStation 4


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

gross, no.

xbox vs playstaion?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Either , I have both AHAHA. Id say PlayStation as the shoulder buttons on the dual shock controller are better

Xbox or playstation


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Either , I have both AHAHA. Id say PlayStation as the shoulder buttons on the dual shock controller are better

Xbox or playstation


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

Xbox all the way... the controller makes much more sense...

Same q?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Either , I have both AHAHA. Id say PlayStation as the shoulder buttons on the dual shock controller are better

Same q


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Neither of them.

What’s your favorite Pokemon game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2019)

probably the og gold/silver <3

yours?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond.

How is your day going so far?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2019)

alright, lots to do at work and going out tonight to see a movie and stuff :3

fave kind of donut?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Glazed chocolate cake

Yours?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 2, 2019)

any donut.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Alright, well a question wasn’t asked, so I’ll ask one.

What type of cheese do you like the most, if any?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

Feta! Followed by probably swiss, provolone and pepperjack!

Same q?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

I like soft goats cheese.

Do you like bananas


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

Yeah, they're alright.

How about pomegranates?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

I like pomegranit but can't be bothered to peel them put of their casing so I buy them pre packed 

Do you like banana or cucumber more


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

That's a good question! I'm not entirely sure...probably bananas, due to the sweetness? Cucumber is great as a flavor though(particularly in vodka).

How's your day going?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Mines somewhat boring. I always come on here when I'm feeling a loner @_@

What was the last film you watched


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

I honestly can't remember for the life of me!

What about you?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Borat

What was the last TV show you watched


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 2, 2019)

Some horrible new pokemon series, I ended up turning off the tv but that was the last show that I watched.

Favourite place to go to, as in travelling (if you have, if you haven?t, what?s one place you would want to go)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

I would like to visit New Zealand, Japan, or Australia some day.  

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

I wouldn't mind visiting Norway.

What game are you in the middle of right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

The one listed in my signature.  Fire Emblem Fates: Revelations.  

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

Resident Evil 4(though I'm about to start up some Bloodstained).

Favorite meat(if any)?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Ribs

Same question?


----------



## Fey (Jul 2, 2019)

I eat meat rarely, but steak is my favorite food. lol

Do you like any board games?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Eh, Monopoly is fun I guess.  I’m not really into board games that much.

What’s your favorite animal?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

Maybe cats? Alpacas are chill too, though! It's hard to pick just one.

Finest moment in gaming?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

If you’re asking about me, probably when my older sister and I finished her house on Animal Crossing for the Gamecube.  If you’re asking about in the history of gaming, I’m not sure.

Favorite joke?


----------



## Fey (Jul 2, 2019)

Hmm...my style of humor lies mostly in exchanging witty comments or making puns, so I?m not the person to turn to for specific jokes. 

Here?s something recent that I?m both incredibly amused by and ashamed of coming up with:
Popeyes (the fried-chicken chain) can also be read as ?Pope yes??so the newest inside joke in my group of friends is saying ?Pope yes!? or ?Pope nope!? when deciding on dinner.

So question: Pope yes or Pope nope? xD




xRileyx said:


> Eh, Monopoly is fun I guess.  I?m not really into board games that much.



Can?t blame you for not being into them if you?ve mostly been exposed to Monopoly and the like xD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2019)

Pope nope, lmao.

What is your favorite food to eat?


----------



## Fey (Jul 3, 2019)

Steak as my single most favorite, I guess
Overall I love hearty dishes and goopy desserts

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2019)

Ribs and mashed potatoes with gravy.

What device are you using to view TBT right now?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2019)

My laptop (MacBook Air).

How often do you use Discord?


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

Often when I'm in Brighton playing Pok?mon go as that's the local raid group chat. And when I'm talking to friend, JasonBurrows.

Are you on Facebook


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2019)

No, I’m not.

Do you like donuts?


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

Not really. Bit too sweet for me.

Are you on LinkedIn


----------



## rianne (Jul 3, 2019)

No but I should be lol oops.

What's one food you dislike?


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 3, 2019)

SWEETCORN

what's your opinion on cats?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

are they rhinos?

do you like waffles??


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2019)

not really.

fave fanta flavour?


----------



## greyCat44 (Jul 3, 2019)

Huh apparently in my country royal-tru is fanta (had to google that) and I've only ever seen an orange flavor  

favorite artist?


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 3, 2019)

atm, lewis capaldi

favourite song?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2019)

There's a few...'On the Run' by Striker, 'Casey Jones' by Grateful Dead, 'Spirit Crusher' by Death, 'Roundabout' by Yes, etc. Far too many to choose only one!

How about you?


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

I don't have a favourite song. All of my enjoyed hits are on a Spotify playlist.

Do you enjoy more...bananas or cucumbers


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Jul 3, 2019)

Cucumbers
Will you play with me?


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

Yes  open your gates or me open mine ???

Next player; are you from England


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

englannnndddd &#55356;&#57332;&#56128;&#56423;&#56128;&#56418;&#56128;&#56421;&#56128;&#56430;&#56128;&#56423;&#56128;&#56447; (aka yes)

u?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2019)

no

fave kind of salad?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 3, 2019)

Kale salad 

What are you eating right now? Or what did you eat?


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

I ate f@ggo*s for dinner, Mr brains

Do you like f@ggots ?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

budget milkshake. (coco pops in some milk)

u?

---
ninjad
---

wdym??? tf?

'What are you eating right now? Or what did you eat?' <--- that


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2019)

I ate beef steak.

Have you ever accidentally left the forums without logging out first?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 3, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> budget milkshake. (coco pops in some milk)
> 
> u?
> 
> ...



Wdym? It’s a simple question, I just asked what the person is eating right now, and if they’re werent eating anything, I said what DID you eat, as in past tense..


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm always logged in, even when I leave. Doesn't bother me.

How do you usually take your eggs?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 4, 2019)

scrambled 

if you had a time machine, would you rather visit the past or the future?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2019)

The past. Would love to see the heyday of classic metal music...and I don't mean that glam/hair **** either(even though there are exceptions).

Buttered toast or cream cheese on a bagel?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2019)

Think I'll pick cream cheese on a bagel. 

When's the last time you fell or slipped in public?


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

Must have been 3 or 4 years ago ice skating 

What was last film u watched


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

Rocketman!


you?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 6, 2019)

Us~

Who is your favorite video game character? (If you have one)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

Riley from Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

Noire from Neptunia series, and Harvey/KK/Shep from AC.

fave kind of fanta?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

I don’t drink fanta.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

coffeeeee bruh 

did/do you play neopets?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

I think I did for like a day, lmao.

Have you ever tripped over nothing?


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

Sometimes if I  don't pick my feet up high enough I guess...

Do you use conditioner in Ur hair


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

now and then yes

fave shirt u own?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

Vintage sports shirt at the moment.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

probably my tie dye shirts aha :3

garment u regret buying?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

To be honest I'm not sure there is one I regret buying.

What are you craving right now?


----------



## Fey (Jul 6, 2019)

Honestly no food—just some peace and quiet. I’m trying to lie back with some tea and readings, but people keep interrupting me _*sigh*_

As a kid, what did you want to be when grown up?


----------



## Dim (Jul 6, 2019)

An artist. Not working out so well...

Most serious injury you’ve ever gotten?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 6, 2019)

What's your best quality?


----------



## Fey (Jul 6, 2019)

@heyimsobored make sure to answer the previous question ;3

I’ll just answer both questions: 

1. I’ve overall been pretty lucky, but I did injure my knee ice skating once.

2. Personality-wise? Hm. I’m very emotionally honest and expressive. 

Same question as No 2


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 6, 2019)

@Fey Oh I see. Sorry, I'll answer your question to make up for it 

Probably my open-mindedness. I like to think I'll try to understand something before deciding to shot it down or not

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 6, 2019)

I used to have a half-brother 

Do you like ketchup?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah, sure. I tend to have it with burgers and things like that.

Best personality trait you would like to have in a best friend?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 6, 2019)

somebody that has an outgoing personality

what's your biggest worry right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2019)

Ninja?d by the Ditto, lmao

Eh... I?m not really worried about anything at the moment.

What do you do to exercise?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 6, 2019)

I walk around everywhere I go. That's pretty much the only exercise I get

The countryside or the city?


----------



## Fey (Jul 6, 2019)

Probably still city, but I’ve started leaning more toward the countryside lately.

Do you get into arguments/fights often?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 6, 2019)

edit: ninjad by fey 

no not really, but sometimes i like to call people out on their bs in instagram comments bc we dont stan homophobia racism xenophobia transphobia, the whole lot

what's on your to-do list for tomorrow?


----------



## Fey (Jul 6, 2019)

(Muahaha Revenge for you ninja-ing Riley!)

Tomorrow? Come on, it’s Sunday—if I do nothing it’ll be too much! xD

What is/was your best subject in school?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2019)

In high school, I did really well in this video production course and design if I recall correctly. The grade was probably 96 or something like that. And thankfully, I was able to apply some of that knowledge when making digital drawings.

Something you like that's not your age?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 6, 2019)

Damn, sorry, didn't realise someone beat me to it.

I like 80's music despite being pretty young

Hot or cold weather?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2019)

Cold weather because I like being nice and cozy while hot weather constantly bugs me when I try to get comfortable.

How often do you use emojis?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 6, 2019)

hot, i hate snow w a passion and thats also why im hoping to go to UCLA bc big cities plus warm weather are my favorite thing in the world

edit: ninja'd yet again!

i use emojis a LOT, if tbt had an emoji keyboard or something i would defo utilize it a lot. i feel naked when i dont use emojis 

how did you do on your ap exams (if you took them)?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

Not sure what those are. I never did complete high school. Rip.

Cocoa or smoothie?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 6, 2019)

Cocoa. I had a smoothie once and hated it

Favourite movie?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

That's a DAMN good question! There are so many it's hard to choose just one! I'll go w/ Aliens though...saw that a lot..

Same q?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 6, 2019)

This is hard cuz I've seen a lot of good movies. Hmm, probably the breakfast club or maybe mean girls? I'm a sucker for movies that take place in high school

Favourite song? If you can't pick just one, maybe your favourite artist or band?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 6, 2019)

Main Heroine - cutegirlsdoingcutethings 
they aren't my favorite artist though

Favorite board game?


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

Space Alert!
Also almost any kind of trick-taking card game. 

What’s the scariest movie you’ve ever seen?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 7, 2019)

I think it would probably be the shining

What's one thing you love, but that's meant for people who are younger than you


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

<.< My Little Pony.
I watch a lot of darker shows, so sometimes I need to wind down with something more simple and wholesome.

What’s the last book you’ve enjoyed reading?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2019)

I haven’t read a book in a long time.

What’s your favorite card game?


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

I’d say Sheepshead, for a classic. For a more modern game, I’d really recommend Hanabi—it’s probably my favorite cooperative card game. 

Have you ever gambled?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2019)

No, I don’t like gambling.

Have you ever been to another continent other than your own?


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes. I’ve been to two because I was born with dual nationalities, and to a third as a visitor.  

Night owl or early bird?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 7, 2019)

early bird

u?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

Night owl.

Light roast or dark roast coffee?


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Er I'll say dark roast...

Almonds or cashews


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 7, 2019)

Almonds!

If you could get ANY animal as a pet, which one would it be?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 7, 2019)

None. I'm not responsible enough to take care of a pet. If I had to pick, I guess a fish, those are easy to take care of

Do you consider your self an ambitious person?


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

I don't know what that means.

Do you have kids


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

I do, her name is Luca and has four legs lol

Favorite color to wear?


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Dark blue cheenos

Do u drive (vehicles)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2019)

no

fave kind of music?


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

Music that makes me feel things. Hard to choose a genre; classic or alternative rock probably. 

Favorite TV genre?


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Drama I think, don't watch much TV mostly films


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

You forgot to ask a question 

Perfered method of traveling? Car? Train? Plane? Ect.?


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

I’d have to say trains. Since moving I haven’t had the opportunity anymore, but train travel holds a special charm to me. 
(On the other hand I get enamored with ships and used to want to be a pilot)

Where did you last travel to?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2019)

I last travelled to a mall that I've been going to for years.

Have you pulled an all-nighter before?


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes, both intentionally because I procrastinate projects, and involuntary due to insomnia.

Are there any particular names you like?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2019)

Blaine and Wake from Pokemon.  If I ever have a son in the future, I may end up naming him Blaine or Wake (not bad names, right?)

When’s the last time you went swimming?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

Earlier this year, 4-ish months ago?

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

I can't remember for the life of me...it's been WAAAY too long!

Favorite 1st gen Pokemon?


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

Charizard, no question! 

What’s your favorite summer treat?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2019)

Icecream and sushi.  :3

What’s your favorite winter treat?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 7, 2019)

Hmmm, well idk if this counts but smoothies are amazing, as well as frozen yogurt.

edit: woops ninja'd. Chocolate and nut treats, and hot cocoa

If you can have any mythical/fictional creature as a pet, what would it be?


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

Zorua!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

umbreon, always...  guess a plushie is close enough?

fave kind of juice?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Blueberry pomegranate! <3

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

orange i guess. or apple as long as it's not that weird yellow yeasty thing.

least fav juice?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Fruit punch. I just don't think there's anything special about it.

Waluigi for president, yay or nay?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

yay. anyone is better than trump.

fav kind of coffee?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

French roast. The darker the better! None of that light crap.

Same q?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Latte 
Do you have a TBT Pinwheel collectable


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

yes lol..

you?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

No I don't 

Are you a smoker


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Not cigarettes but I do partake of the ganja!

Same q?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

No I'm not a smoker I'm a good boy


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Forgot ze question!

Licorice(and I don't mean the red crap either) or coconut?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

I like licorice more 

Jelly babies or grits


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

I JUST POURED HOT GRITS DOWN MAH PANTSSS.

idk i never had grits and jelly is kinda meh.

do you play any mmo(rpg)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

I do not.

How's the week been for you?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 8, 2019)

Good! I went to Disneyland and then to Pride so it's been really happy <3

You?


----------



## gobby (Jul 8, 2019)

An absolute nightmare, thanks for asking!

First thing you notice about a person?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

Their personality/aura.

Things you look for in a friend?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Basically just how much we have in common. Pretty basic stuff.

The eternal question: cake or pie?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Depends if its apple pie or steak and kidney pie. I'll say pie

BT Broadband with line rental for only ?27.50 per month (first 18 months only then ?34pcm thereafter)

OR

Sky fibre with average line speed of 40mbps and Sky Q with Netflix, at ?22.50 per month then ?47.50 per month after 18 months

OR

Virgin media broadband, TV essentials and line rental ?30 ongoing


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

the****? i just use whatever works best?

least fave music?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Will young 

69 or 96


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2019)

69 lololol

trains or jesus?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

Um, okay then.

Jesus.

Your favorite collectible on this site?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Your mits

Mary or Joseph


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Mary...as in Mary Jane.

Favorite kind of movies?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Horror movies !!

Front or back


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

Ninja’d

Neither.

What’s the last thing that made you happy?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Er you missed my question young man .

Last thing that made me happy was seeing a new post on this thread so I came running

What is your favourite style of nuts?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm guessing by style you mean type...in which case, cashews!

May I have cheese?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Since you asked nicely yes

Do you like your cheese warm and gooey or firm and blue


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Depends...on say a meatball sub or something, melted; in of its own, solid.

Do you tolerate the heat or cold better?


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

I'd rather tolerate the cold if I'm going to die of temperature extremes

Big tasty or signature classic burger


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 8, 2019)

It depends what's in those burgers (never heard of them before)

Opinion on chocolate


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 8, 2019)

One of mankind's best creations. 

On a scale of 1 to 10, how stressed out do you feel right now?


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2019)

Eh 6/10 not too stressed but my phone is busted and I have to get a new one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Forgot question) Guess my name irl


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

Johnny.

Guess how many fingers I held up at the time of this post.


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 8, 2019)

7?

What is your favorite/lucky number?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

Nope, it was three.

My favorite number is 5.  

Yours?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 8, 2019)

7 because it's lucky

Do you consider yourself a confident person?


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm not confident in any way.

Favourite flavour milkshake? My milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2019)

Oreo - Chocolate, nom nom <3 

Do you like the heat in summer?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 9, 2019)

No, I can't stand it. I'm actually sitting next to an electric fan as we speak

What's your level of schooling?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

10 or 11th grade? Dropped out soon after(shouldn't have).

How about you?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

year 9 now


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 9, 2019)

year 9? at least ask a question

Do you like pokemon?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 9, 2019)

Easy on rhino, I'm sure he just forgot. Yes, I do.

Potato or macaroni salad? Or neither?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

potatoooooooo

carrots or beets?


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hmm, I guess I'll go beets

Have you seen the show Mr. Robot?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

no.

favourite mythical pokemon?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

never played.

is your favorite show Dora the explorer?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

nah. 

favourite animal?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

probably a lil sugar glider or a doge

do u eat potatoes raw?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 9, 2019)

yah.

have you tried to try but failed when trying so tried again?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

um yes

do u prefer pool or ping pong


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 9, 2019)

Ping pong

Favourite sport?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

american football

do u like anime?


----------



## matt (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes I'm watching professor Layton and eternal diver now


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)

Question wasn’t asked, so I’ll answer the last one.  Yes, I enjoy anime.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 9, 2019)

tea. just tea since i've reached a new level of laziness that i can't make food.

fav drink?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)

Sprite.

Yours?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

rootbeer

fav color?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

Either blue or purple, can't decide which.

Same q?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

orangeeee

fav fruit?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

So far, either blueberries, pomegranates, or starfruit.

Same q?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

watermelon


----------



## Dim (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes.

What's dumbest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)

Probably putting something in the fridge that should go in the trash.

What are you most passionate about?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

Music. There's just so much of it that I enjoy!

How about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2019)

Martial arts.

Have you ever bit your tongue while sleeping?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

Can't say I have! o.o

How do you take your eggs?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 9, 2019)

Hard Boiled

What was the last nice thing you did for someone?


----------



## Cash (Jul 9, 2019)

Uh, I told some dude how to get to TD Bank, some random guy off the street who was asking

What about you?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 9, 2019)

sent my friend up in michigan some cookies lol

how many gaming consoles/handhelds do you own?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2019)

Three.  My NN2DSXL, my NN3DSXL, and my Wii U.

Same question?


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2019)

22. As old as the GameBoy all the way to the Switch, and I have multiples of some consoles so it adds up.

What’s your biggest fear?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2019)

Insects.

Same question?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 10, 2019)

Probably being alone forever or involuntary hurting people, emotionally or physically

If you had a reset button and could change any and all events in your life, would you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2019)

Nope.  I don’t regret anything, even if I had bad times.

What are your plans for this next weekend?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

pray that the 5 and a half week summer holiday goes slowly.


----------



## matt (Jul 10, 2019)

You missed out the question mister

Do you prefer Dr pepper, diet coke or Pepsi maximum


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 10, 2019)

None of those. I hate fizzy drinks

Would you rather do a job you hate, but it pays very well, or do I job you love, but it doesn't nearly as well?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 10, 2019)

Pay well but if I have a great boss and great friends that help me then I might like the job a bit more


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 10, 2019)

Will you remember to ask a question unlike the person above me and three posts before me?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

no.

fav mythical pocket monster?


----------



## seeds (Jul 10, 2019)

i don't really have one ...
are you high or low maintenance ?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

idk 

*Bold*, _Italics_ or Underlined?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2019)

None of the above.

What are your thoughts on the Switch Lite?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2019)

Cool, though they should have been cheaper from the start and tbh it sounds better than the OG. Still not a fan of NSO though. "lol lets jump paid internets bandwagon this late"

fave soda?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 10, 2019)

dont rly have one...

fav collectible


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2019)

None.

Weirdest thing you've tried?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2019)

In terms of food, it was a gland from an animal... Tastes a bit like chicken actually.

One horrible scene you remember from a movie?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2019)

The part where Frank gets torn apart by hooked chains in Hellraiser.

How about you?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 10, 2019)

Hmm, I think the moment in the Shining where the guy starts to hack a door with a axe. Sorry, I don't remember his name. It's been so long since I watched it.

Best subject in school?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 10, 2019)

It was once math, then I favorited portfolio by the time I graduated lol

Do you prefer louder or simpler designs/patterns in general?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 10, 2019)

simpler

fav dessert?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 10, 2019)

I tend to prefer simpler designs. Loud designs tend to become a eye sore for me

Darn, someone beat me to it.

Probably chocolate pudding.

Favourite season?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 10, 2019)

Fall <3 although "fall" is still like summer here in FL, so winter before it get too cold lol.

Favorite beverage?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 10, 2019)

Blackcurrant juice

What's something you hate, but other people seem to love?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 10, 2019)

marma dukes....

do u like quails or ducks more?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 10, 2019)

edit: woops ninja'd!

Both are adorable, but a few more points to ducks since I tend to see them more xD especially baby ducks <3

Have you ever fasted?


----------



## gobby (Jul 11, 2019)

Yeah but it wasn't intentional haha

Are you an early bird?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 11, 2019)

100% Afternoons suck and morning are the best time of day!

Do you like cheese?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2019)

Oh yes!

Do you eat fried fish?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

I do! 'Tis delish.

Ever have oyster before?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 11, 2019)

no

have you ever swam with shreks?


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2019)

no.......

Ever flew with Donkies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

what? no

do you own any tie-dye shirts?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 11, 2019)

No, but I used to!

If you could cosplay any character, who would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

Probably Utena. Or Sailor Uranus maybe.

do you like halloumi?


----------



## matt (Jul 11, 2019)

Not sure because I'm English

Your town or mine?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

Uhhh...I'm willing to bet yours has better taste in metal music so yours! Seriously, Westside sucks!

Your passion in life?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)

music, books, movies...hippies ;] also turts.

yours?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

Metal(music in general, really), trying out new and exotic foods, Metroidvania-type video games, etc.

Flan or Jell-o?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 11, 2019)

maybe Jell-o? but I don't love either tbh

black or pink?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

Black.

Favorite color combination?


----------



## gobby (Jul 11, 2019)

Black/green or black/purple

Have you gotten sick this year?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes, I have.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2019)

yes lol :/

fave kind of smoothie, if any?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm not picky, any will do! I do like blueberries though..

Ever mess w/ an ouija board?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 12, 2019)

No way lmao

What would your dream pet be?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Maybe an alpaca? lol.

How about you?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 12, 2019)

Some kind of macaw, since they live for so long. Although I probably couldn't get one right now because my cat would try eating it. 

Is there anything you enjoy but don't really talk about on TBT because users aren't very interested in it?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 12, 2019)

Kinda. Wouldn't say some people here aren't into it, but there are others I've seen judge people who do.

Least favorite veggie?


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2019)

I guess tomatoes.

Do you have or ever had a nickname in school? If so, what?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 12, 2019)

Nox said:


> I guess tomatoes.
> 
> Do you have or ever had a nickname in school? If so, what?



In school: Oreo, Cleopatra, Tiff Tiff (if that counts), Royale, Honey
Post-grad: Honey lol

How much do you care about interior decoration, or how neat your room/home is?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Quite a bit though I haven't gotten around to picking anything up yet!

Same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2019)

Not a lot aside from keeping rooms clean.

Any video games you're into, but don't own?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 14, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts! I wish I had the console to play it ;-;

You?


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2019)

No

Have you ridden a pony


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

No.. apparently i was allergic to horses as a kid but i highly doubt i was cause i was close to them lol.

do you like your current hair(style)


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 14, 2019)

I guess it's okay. I wouldn't want my hair to look any other way

Are you married? If you aren't, would you like to get married?


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 14, 2019)

NO, and NOPE

What is your favorite food?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 14, 2019)

Chocolate, probably

Do you believe in astrology?


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes I believe in astrology 

Do you support a religion


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

not really? i mean people can believe what they want and live by it but i dont wanna. just dont force me to do it.

fave flavour/brand of instant ramen/noodles?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 14, 2019)

I like chicken and shrimp. 

Which legendary pokemon is your favorite?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

(shiny) groudon and kyogre i think. also rayquaza. gen 3 ftweeee.

fave eeveelution?


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 14, 2019)

Sylveon

Favorite pokemon starter?


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2019)

Er...most of the time I ditch my starter and use other Pok?mon found in the wild but if I had to choose, I'd say torchic

Pok?mon or digimon


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

pok?mon :3

do you own an mp3 player?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2019)

No.

Have you seen the new Spiderman movie?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Nah.

Salmon or cod?


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2019)

Salmon. No cod. No wait salmon! no COD! I LOVE BOTH

Aquafresh or Colgate


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

colgate lol ninjad

least fav pokemon game?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 14, 2019)

probably x or y, idk i'm sure they were good but i wasn't rly in the mood to play that gen, just didn't seem fun for whatever reason

do u ever diet?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

No though I should!

Dream car?


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2019)

My current one works just fine thanks

South American or north America


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 14, 2019)

I live in North America, but South America looks very beautiful.

Black or red/blue switch?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 14, 2019)

I like the red and blue one more since the colors give it a nice charm.

Are you good at taking care of plants?


----------



## teto (Jul 14, 2019)

Not at all!

What was the last concert you went to?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2019)

I went to a Christmas-themed concert with '50s-style rock music back in 2017. Haven't gone to a concert since.

What time zone are you in?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

gmt+1 or 2 depending on dst

you?


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2019)

Eastern. 

Do you like your life?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

no stuck living with my mom and having asperger's haha. fun rite.

least fave music genres?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 14, 2019)

Country, dance and house

Favourite genre of music?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 14, 2019)

Rock.

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2019)

Hard to say really because if the movie is good, I'll watch it regardless of its genre.

Favourite car brand?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2019)

Hmmm, that's a hard one. I'll say Acura. (See my signature)

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 14, 2019)

Toyota for functionality, gas, etc. (and they have some decent looking cars too). For looks, speed, strength, etc. Dodge (Challenger). Plus it's a nice car with a subtle look that doesn't look like you're overcompensating for something LOL just kidding just kidding.

Do you care about brands when it comes to food?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes, but in an interesting way: I always want to buy store brands so that way I save money! I got genes from my family that make me conservative with money LOL.

Do you like Stranger Things?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Never saw it.

Ever try any interesting sodas? I have. Had a chocolate-flavored one and it was DELISH!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2019)

dr. pepper i guess and it was bleh... xD

for delish ones basically any fanta i can drink ig... xD(cant have grapefruit so)

planning to study this fall?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 15, 2019)

Not really but I would like to!

Weirdest food you’ve ever eaten?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2019)

Hmm, octopus maybe?? I'm not that adventurous sadly..Could have been made better though cause it was lit rubber..


same q?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 15, 2019)

Probably crab brain, in Hiroshima. Didn't look appetising at all, but tasted good.

Favourite animal?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 15, 2019)

Felines and owlets <3

Ever gotten bit by an animal (out of aggression, not playfulness)?


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

My dog, my hamster. Yup.

Do you like to swim?


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

I do, but I don't now for personalised reasons

Would you rather give me 100tbt or 1000tbt


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 15, 2019)

1000 tbt, if I'd be able to spare it. You seem like a cool dude!

Apples or oranges?


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

Oranges.

Pedro Pony or Suzy Sheep


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2019)

Apples because they're more versatile. Good both raw and cooked.

Never watched an episode of that show before so I couldn't give you an answer. 

If you could resurrect one extinct species, what would it be?


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

Giraffe.

Do you prefer sausage or saveloy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2019)

Uh, I'll say sausage.

Were you ever into vaporwave?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2019)

no, ew.

fave kind of popcorn?


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

Buttered popcorn.

Are you a nerd?


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

Partially i guess 

Mary or Joseph


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 15, 2019)

In a technical sense, nah. Socially, maybe LOL

Woops ninja'd. Mary.

Have you ever joined a gym?


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

No need
No matter how much McDonald's I eat I can't get fat...which is annoying when my injectable medication is meant to go into my fatty skin

Do you work out?


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

Kinda.

Soda of choice?


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

7 UP


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 15, 2019)

Hmm, I'll answer the same lol. Sprite!

Favorite Saturday morning cartoon as a kid?


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

Pok?mon

Do you like eastenders


----------



## mogyay (Jul 15, 2019)

no, i don't rly like any soaps

do u like lighting candles


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes! I need to get some, actually! Preferably the scented ones.

Do you like sand cats?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes, they are adorable. Also interesting to see how they have adapted to deserts. 

Favorite species (not breed) of cat?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Possibly cheetahs. They're pretty cool!

Are you craving anything right now?


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeah I need some freaking sleep.

Favorite rodent?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Either mice, bats or ferrets!

Favorite dog breed?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 15, 2019)

Shiba Inu! I like dachshunds and huskies as well.

Favourite vegetable?


----------



## gobby (Jul 15, 2019)

Brussel sprouts

Least favorite vegetable?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 15, 2019)

( i did post the question in my previous post, I didn't forget but idk why it hadn't appeared) corn


Have you experienced glitches on this site


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

I think so? I can't remember..

How about you?


----------



## rianne (Jul 15, 2019)

Yes.

How tall are you?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 15, 2019)

6'3, so around 190cm.

What colour hair do you currently have?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Ash blonde..my normal hair color.

Favorite type(s) of games?


----------



## Hal (Jul 15, 2019)

Social Simulation,MMORPG, and Action/Adventure. 

What song(s) do you relate to most?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 17, 2019)

Honestly, nothing I can think of at the top of my head ;-;

Longest essay you've ever written for school/work?


----------



## Dim (Jul 17, 2019)

What not to do at a stop light. I don't even remember tbh.

Favorite tbt egg? (own or don't own)


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

Aurora, galaxy, zen, and all purple eggs!

Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer, or other?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 18, 2019)

Chrome is my preferred browser. Internet Explorer is downright horrible and slow which makes me question their existence.

How often do you drink water?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

Same. And not enough past couple weeks, need to get back on track. But it would usually be at least a couple bottles a day.

What color walls would you prefer other than white?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

anything but it, i hate white walls :v  idk some nice retro tapestry would be nice though. flowery.. yeah man.

do you have a ghost at work?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

I sure as hell hope not :'D lol

Real plants or fake plants for the house?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

fake, i suck at taking care of them and always make them die when alone hah xD

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

Same dude, I tried a small one out for my window last year and it died within a couple weeks ;-; barely did my research beforehand, so definitely my fault lol

Steak (straight) or curly fries?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

both 

ever tried halloumi burger?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Nope, I haven’t.  It looks good though!

Are you a picky eater?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

Eh not usually. I think it depends on the food?

Favorite type of weather?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Sunny and hot with no rain.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 18, 2019)

Garchomp!

Favorite Pokemon move?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

Aeroblast....Always loved the OG samegen 2 animation for it.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Ice beam!

Jazz or classical?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2019)

Neither tbh but if I had to pick, I would pick jazz.

Favorite Nintendo switch game?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night. So far, at least!

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

idk for the few i've played overcooked 2 ig? if that was the name.

ever owned a gba sp?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Nope.

Ever owned a Nintendo 64?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't think so.

How about a Sega Genesis/Mega Drive?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Nope.

Ever owned a PlayStation 1?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

yep technically my dad's but ya we had one when i was a kid...

ps vita?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Yeah, I had one a long time ago, but got rid of it because it stopped working, lmao.

What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

Nothing yet unless u want to come over 

Xbox or playstation


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 18, 2019)

I have more experience with PlayStation, so that.

Do you have a favorite plant?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Yep!  I take care of a bunch of plants and my favorite is my leaf-producing one that has grown to be very big.  I named it Groot 

Favorite Marvel movie?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 18, 2019)

Guardians of the Galaxy, easily. Ironic since you brought up Groot.

Favorite fictional character?


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

Professor  Hershel Layton 

U?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 18, 2019)

Joseph Joestar from JJBA!

Least favorite fictional character?


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

The hentai character in your avatar 

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Susan from the Fantastic Four movies. I ****ing can't stand her!!

Frito's or Lay's?


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

Er...they're walkers in my country so I'll say Lays


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 18, 2019)

matt said:


> The hentai character in your avatar
> 
> You?



"hentai character" dude what tf are you on about

Anyway...

Lay's.

Favorite chips/crisps brand?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Frito's.

Iced coffee or hot coffee?


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

Hot coffee

Pg tips or typhoo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2019)

Idk what those are lol

Which of the Gen 8 Pokemon starters is your favorite?


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2019)

The water one I guess, 

Groudon, Kyogre, Rayquarzer or Machop?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

Hard to choose, but probably Rayquaza.

Which gen had the best set of starters?


----------



## Dim (Jul 18, 2019)

3rd gen for sure~

Favorite Part Mario partner?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm assuming you mean Paper Mario
I really like Lady Bow and Parakarry ^^

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 18, 2019)

I have to confess, I've never played Paper Mario! But I've seen a bit of gameplay, and I do love the humor/writing. But I do apologize, no names come up at the moment ;-;

Favorite things to draw? Even if you don't consider yourself an artist lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I have to confess, I've never played Paper Mario! But I've seen a bit of gameplay, and I do love the humor/writing. But I do apologize, no names come up at the moment ;-;



Omg they're so great, if you like RPG games (like Pokemon) then you'd love it.

I'll let the next person answer your question :>


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2019)

People in an anime/manga style TBH.

What's your favorite place you've traveled to?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 18, 2019)

A theme park 


Chocolate or lollies/candy


----------



## Dim (Jul 18, 2019)

Chocolate.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2019)

Dogs for me.

Do you bite your nails?


----------



## gobby (Jul 18, 2019)

Nope! I like to grow them out pretty long

Any bad habits?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 19, 2019)

Absolutely. Overthinking, over-snacking when bored, listening to the same 10 songs for weeks, etc lol

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

Either Halloween or Christmas!

Does the world ever get to you?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 19, 2019)

Not really. I don't really think there's any point in worrying about things you can't change or do anything about

Do you like the rain?


----------



## gobby (Jul 19, 2019)

I _love_ the rain
You?


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 19, 2019)

heyimsobored said:


> Not really. I don't really think there's any point in worrying about things you can't change or do anything about
> 
> Do you like the rain?



i like the sound when rain falls against windows- but i'm not a fan of going outside into the rain (if that makes sense aha)

favourite season and why?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

Fall/Autumn! I love the changing of the colors of the leaves and the slight chill that comes w/ it.

Do you fear death?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 19, 2019)

Admittedly I do.

Favorite cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2019)

idk.. any nice granola ig?

most boring book you ever read?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 19, 2019)

I barely read books. I can't even remember the last time I read one.

Do you follow trends?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2019)

No, I don't usually care for them.

How would you describe your personality?


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2019)

I aim to provide persons with the best possible experience


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 19, 2019)

This is the 3rd straight time I've looked at this thread with the last poster forgetting to post a question lol

Are you getting Fire Emblem: Three Houses when it releases next week?


----------



## Dim (Jul 19, 2019)

Nope. Not a Fire Emblem player.

Do you own a Nintendo Switch?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 19, 2019)

I do. I have a very love/hate relationship with the console, it's good in some areas and completely sucks in others, but it has games that I want to play on it, so of course I'd buy it.

Do you play Smash Bros.? If so, who's your favorite character/main?


----------



## Dim (Jul 19, 2019)

Ye I'm addicted lmao, quickplay sucks ass though. Pokemon Trainer is my favorite character/main. Glad they returned~

you?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah I play too, admittedly less right now because I'm still waiting for Hero to release, whenever that'll be. Chrom is currently my favorite character/main. I played Link before but after awhile I found him a little bit too complicated in some areas for my pea-sized brain to handle, so I switched to Chrom instead, my launch secondary. I like him more than Roy honestly, I'm glad he was added.

Favorite online multiplayer game to play?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2019)

Town of Salem!

Do you care for social media?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2019)

No. I mean I have Discord but I don't really count that as social media.

What's your opinion on everything being digital/on phones literally nowadays?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2019)

It repulses me lol
I mean I get it, digital stuff makes life easier, but if everything comes easily then that makes life that much more boring eh

Favorite beverage?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

A good porter! Love malty beers.

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 20, 2019)

Sprite, coconut water, Malta, sweet wine coolers, Yoohoo, and my guilty pleasure: chocolate cheesecake smoothie from Wawa.

Are you picky with burger toppings?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

I am extremely picky with burger toppings. I hate mayo and aoli and there needs to be a good balance between the vegetables and meat put in. I like small burgers, preferably with seeds. Generally not a burger person.

If you had the opportunity to time travel, when and where would you go and why?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2019)

late 60s hippie era for sure. <3 ...guess twice

same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2019)

A hard one. I'd say the 1950s, with the '80s being a close second.

Do you have depression?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

I believe so? Also, @honeyaura: Finally, someone else who likes Malta! xD

Anyways...how's your day been so far?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2019)

It has been good.  I just woke up so LOL

What are your plans for the day?


----------



## matt (Jul 20, 2019)

My day is pretty much over now Riley. I'll be watching some James bond shortly before going to bed.

Is your username your real name...?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 20, 2019)

No but that would be dope. Kinda.

Your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Dim (Jul 20, 2019)

yes, die in the heat lmao

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 20, 2019)

Possibly church, then hopefully clean or work.

Favorite thing to wear around the house?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2019)

I like to wear shorts and basically anything else that keeps me comfy, no matter the season.

Do you take public transportation, ride a bike, or drive a car to your typical destinations?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2019)

Drive a car because there's no public transportation here and biking can be dangerous.

Have you ever listened to new wave music before?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I have, I'm terrible at defining the music I run into lol. Especially with my boyfriend's playlist.

If you had to wear one color nail polish for the rest of your life, what would it be? Even if you don't normally wear it.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 21, 2019)

Nude nail polish.

 If You Had To Work But Didn’t Need The Money and qualifications weren't an issue, What Would You Choose To Do?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 21, 2019)

Work from home illustrator. Working on my own time, work for myself, and can travel whenever, doing the thing I love most.

Your dream home?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2019)

Probably a cabin on the side of a lake and next to a forest.

Are you cynical or optimistic for humanity's future?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 21, 2019)

A little bit of both- but with the way things are going/setup- cynical.

Do you like K-Pop?


----------



## gobby (Jul 21, 2019)

I don't go out of my way to listen to it

Favorite soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

Chicken noodle soup... no wait, tomato basil soup!  Both?

Favorite way to have eggs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

fried if any, i don't like it a whole lot.

least fave kind of juice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

Vegetable juice!

Favorite juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

Apple I think, like not that yellow yeast kind just the one that looks like pee 

least fave gym leader in pokemon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

Jasmine!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

Whitney. Probably cause the only fighting you could get was that machop too and yeah not training that up.

Also Claire was pretty annoying in the OG games as well.

fave gym leader?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

Volkner!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

Fantina, Valerie, Olympia.

fave sushi?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2019)

I have no idea! I just like sushi in general!

Favorite type of bread?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

anything not crisp bread or those black breads making you poop. also not a fan of brioche/bagels n stuff

fave kind of cake if any?


----------



## gobby (Jul 21, 2019)

Chocolate! With a very rich chocolate frosting 

Do you like raisins in your cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

NO ew delet raisins por favor.

current hairstyle?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

Spiked up!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

if u looked at my recent pic in wdyll thread, buzz cut 

ever had a buzz cut for that matter?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2019)

Nope and don’t plan on it!

Favorite Mario game?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2019)

I shaved off my head a month ago so my hair is still growing.

Same question?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> Nope and don’t plan on it!
> 
> Favorite Mario game?


Dangit Riley xD
Super mario maker 2!

Favorite oreo flavor?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

i'll answer mario game since obv i have one that cut lol

super mario land 2: 6 golden coins  yeet.

least fav mario game?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 21, 2019)

Super Mario run

Which cold case would you most like the answer to?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 22, 2019)

To be honest, I've never good with these lol ;-; sorry

Favorite pattern/texture in general? (marble, plaid, polka dot, smoke, etc)


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 22, 2019)

That's a toughie. I really don't have one, it depends on what it's for. The most aesthetically pleasing one for me is maybe the smoke pattern. Idk

If you had the power to un-invent something/make something no longer exist (must be a thing), what would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

Phones, so I can see what it’s like when not everyone is on their phones in public LOL

Your top pet peeve?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2019)

people who ask everytime "omg how can you like foreign music do u even know what they say or do".... yeah all i listen to is german white power music wtf do you think -.-

i like language, you can find lyrics and i like foreign music yes. ofc i'd never go listen to music that is like naz ior anti-lgbtq stuff etc

yours?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm not really sure LOL! Also, I agree, Sheila...good music is good music! It transcends language! <3

How do you take your coffee?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 22, 2019)

Totally agree as well, by the way. And I like it sweet but not overwhelmingly sweet. I don't get to have coffee much anymore though.

Favorite milk and favorite cereal?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

I don’t really drink milk or eat cereal anymore.

Favorite fictional quote?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 22, 2019)

“Promise me you'll always remember: You're braver than you believe, and stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think.”

Same question?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2019)

Uh dont have one.

How to make homework less boring?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 22, 2019)

Hmm, I always used to put some music or put on a youtube video in the background 

Favourite flower?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)

A red rose.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2019)

Hibiscus, pansy, and sunflower. It's almost hard for me to pick because I just love flowers 

Do you like seltzer water?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 22, 2019)

Only if it's sweet with flavor lol. I've never been able to drink it plain. My boyfriend and grandparents like it though.

Do you use the default keyboard on your phone, or something else like a custom keyboard?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 23, 2019)

Now before I *lost my phone at school like a total dumbass*, I usually used the standard QWERTY keyboard and such. I recall using a custom keyboard but I stopped using it because it usually takes a second to load in and it gets annoying.

Are you a night owl or a early bird?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

Night owl for sure! 

Do you like to get special editions from consoles or you prefer the standard ones?


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

most special editions, not really, but for pretty stylistic games like zelda, definitely.

have you ever had a supernatural experience?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah. My guinea pig passed away just before when it happened. 
The light started to stop working and a picture of her fell off the wall for no reason at all.
That was really scary. 

How about you?


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

oof, that's pretty spooky. can never know with stuff like that. i can't say anything specific but i sit out on my porch a lot at night, and on rare occasion i start to see figures moving around in the darkness but can't ever make em out cus they're gone within a blink. never felt human nor animal. probably just my imagination lol

what do you like to draw or doodle the most?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2019)

Fictional characters, mostly from video games.

Favourite fruit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2019)

(why do everyone say seltzer.. uhh carbonated water?lol)

idk, kiwi, banana?

least fav fruit?


----------



## kapp (Jul 23, 2019)

Orange

When did you start playing Animal Crossing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2019)

i think with wild world? got it in like 2007 maybe or 2006 cant remember lol

you?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 23, 2019)

new leaf, birthday, 2 years ago.

fav. collectable?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2019)

that i own, pokeball. that i not own, weird doll.

you?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 23, 2019)

star wand forever

white milk or dark chocolate?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 23, 2019)

white chocolate.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2019)

Dark chocolate.

Ever lose your mind?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2019)

lol yea ...

do you have annoying colleagues?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 23, 2019)

More than I'd want, unfortunately.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2019)

Torterra!

You?


----------



## Markiemania95 (Jul 23, 2019)

Charizard... of course.  Although Litten, Ho-oh, Gengar, Dragonite, Raichu, Ivysaur and more are all up there too.

Favourite Mario character?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm pretty fond of Wario myself.

What's a game you really loved playing but can't bring yourself to replay?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 24, 2019)

Pok?mon X


Same q?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 24, 2019)

Any Ace Attorney game. The games are fun, but once you've done it once you've seen everything

If you're given the power to travel through time, where would you go first? The past or the future?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2019)

past, late 60s man.

fave pokemon game?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 24, 2019)

Sun!

Least favourite Animal Crossing NPC?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2019)

uhhh isabelle i guess.

fav ac npc?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 24, 2019)

Walrus dude

hair colour?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 24, 2019)

idk like blonde/brown atm

city break or beach break?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 24, 2019)

Beach, I'm practically in the city already and I can use an escape.

How about you?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 24, 2019)

City for sure! I live in the countryside and it sucks here

Favourite childhood memory?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 24, 2019)

Getting my first video game console, a PS2 as well as a copy of Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy for my birthday one year. I think without that moment, I'd probably be a very different person from who I am today. Maybe I wouldn't be, but who knows?

Same question?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

Going into a Best Buy when I was 8, seeing the colourful case, and begging my dad to buy the game for me. I went home that day, not knowing I would spend the rest of my life being a huge fan of this series. So, thanks dad, for buying me my first Animal Crossing game, the one for the Gamecube, all those years ago. I owe it to you.

TNP, favourite type of cheese?


----------



## gobby (Jul 24, 2019)

cream cheese!

any allergies?


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 25, 2019)

To a certain medication, but no food anymore to my knowledge.

How often do you use sunblock?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Whenever I go to the pool or out into the sun for long enough (which isn’t hard to do being in Texas).

What do you like most about TBT?


----------



## gobby (Jul 25, 2019)

The friends Ive made 

you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2019)

Same!

What are you looking forward to have happen?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 25, 2019)

holiday ig

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2019)

weekend bruh this week been meh.

do u like any kind of coffee?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 25, 2019)

I like really sweet coffee like gingerbread/pumpkin spice lattes!

Do you prefer tea or coffee?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2019)

Tea for sure.

Would you want to live in Hawaii?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 25, 2019)

Sure, I wouldn't mind it. I would just need to hope that I'd be rich enough to afford to live there, because I hear it's expensive as **** to live there.

When was the last time you went on vacation?


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 25, 2019)

Last January. Best vacation of my Life!! We went to san fransisco and got to see one of my old idol's houses

What is your opinion in mint ice cream?


----------



## matt (Jul 25, 2019)

I like mint ice cream

Do you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, of course!

Do you go grocery shopping?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2019)

yes lol i hate it x)) food is boring but ya gotta eat man

fave dip sauce?


----------



## gobby (Jul 26, 2019)

caramel

do you paint your nails?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2019)

no i always bite it off lol.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

Nope!

Watch any horror movies lately? I myself watched Hellraiser...the Brits are a little twisted!


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah, I watched Cujo. Pretty spooky I gotta say.

Have you ever taken a trip out of your country?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes, to Canada and Mexico... but that’s it so far.

What’s your favorite book genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2019)

ehh... non-fiction i guess cause i'm boring like that 

most disappointing book u ever read?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

I have no idea. Most were pretty interesting, for what they were.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2019)

more like boring and like "lol tis how u be as a human and be boring", some biography about erica jong i think. like okay i didn't expect anything but yeah lol it sucked.. "seducing the demon" i think it was called

fav book?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2019)

I dont read books so dont have one... lmao

Do you like rhythm games?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 27, 2019)

No, I don't particularly care for them.

Favorite video game genre?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

JRPGs!

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm not sure to be honest since the favourite games I play are varying in genres.

Is there something you like that no one else does on the forums?


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2019)

i am not sure  i do like an artist named cuco but im not 100% sure im the only one who likes him lol

what music genre do you listen to the most?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 27, 2019)

Classic rock.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2019)

Rock of any kind.

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

Quite honestly nothing.  I?ll probably be staring at a wall relaxing all day tomorrow since I just finished my work for the week.

Are you taking any summer classes or working?


----------



## Onyx (Jul 28, 2019)

I was going to but two of the classes got me on 10th on the waitlist and the 3rd didn't have enough people and got cancelled so it wasn't in the cards for me o_o 
How old are you


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

22 years old, soon 23... D:

Do you have houseplants?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

yeah my mom always keep flowers that i have to care of when she's gone.. i kinda fail about it but i think i manage to water them lol

do you like hats?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes, I love hats! I used to have a lot, but they somehow all disappeared <-<
_(mostly because I moved home a lot, so must've gotten lost somehow during that time..)_

Do you like older or newer music more?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

older bruh, i don't like much what's done nowadays.

fave gameboy/color/advance game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)

Mother 3. Just in general my favorite game of all time...damn man, it's so good.

Favorite non-Animal Crossing video game?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2019)

Right now, Dead by daylight

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops forgot a question lmao
Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

pok?mon, super mario land 2: 6 golden coins, early spyro etc.

fav crisps flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2019)

Honey BBQ.

Do you like any type of electronic music? Industrial, dubstep, chiptune, downtempo, etc.


----------



## buniichu (Jul 28, 2019)

Dubstep most likely 


What favorite candy do you like?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)

Anything Reese's, I love peanut butter and chocolate together.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2019)

I like all toppings.

Favorite song that’s from a video game?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2019)

Bubblegum k.k from acnl ofc

Your most played game ever?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

probs civ v and robably new leaf if you count all the hours between my consoles i had aha.

do you like feta cheese?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes! Feta cheese is awesome. 

How about you?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 29, 2019)

Feta cheese is alright


Liked Pok?mon let's go?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

Tried it a bit, but honestly not a big fan, my bf neither.  

Prefered type of sauce for any kind of meal?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

I like all types of sauce.

Favorite anime opening or ending?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 29, 2019)

I really love JJBA: Golden Wind's first opening, Fighting Gold. It's just...man, between the music and the visuals, it's stunning and it's an opening I never skipped, personally.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2019)

the og sailor moon, elfen lied, shoujo kakumei utena..also jjba probably gonna be up there aha.

worst anime you watched?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

Please no hate: One-Punch Man :x

Do you drink mostly water or something else?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2019)

water i guess :3

fave kind of popcorn


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)

Saltyyyyy <3 

Do you like to go for a swim?


----------



## gobby (Jul 29, 2019)

I used to but not so much anymore!

Do you find it difficult to do things on short notice?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes certainly, specially on the last minute.


What part of the day do you like the most? Morning, Noon, Evening, or Night?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2019)

Nights/mid nights

Favourite music genre?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 29, 2019)

Electro-swing.

Favourite Pokemon type?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

Fairy, Ice, Dragon, and Water.


What's your favorite type of acnl town theme?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't really have one since it's not my cup of tea. Natural I guess.

Does it tick you off when Grammarly underlines a word you spelt correctly (for example, underlines the word 'colour' when it wants me to correct it to 'color')?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

OMG YESSSSSS!

Do you like K-Pop?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

Nope, not at all! >:

If you could have any haircolor permanently (also unnatural ones), which color would you choose?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

Red  yes that red not some weird brown stuff.

you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

Probably pitch black

Favourite colour of clothes to wear?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2019)

Black

Your super smash bros main?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

kirby or mr. game & watch (not including the latest switch one cause i haven't played that).

least fav pokemon?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 30, 2019)

Mr. Mime.

You?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 30, 2019)

Tauros


Favorite pc game?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2019)

Terraria.

Same q?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

League of Legends!

Favorite song?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

“Don’t Lose Your Way” from Kill la Kill.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

Canto do desertor by Lu?s C?lia :3

least fav song?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

Goddamnit, you beat me.
Hm.. Billie Eilish - Bad Guy
Awful song.


Do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

i think u got ninjad lol... and nope i dont

have u ever tried halloumi cheese?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

Haha yeah, I just noticed 
Nope, never tried!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

yes it's life! 

current hairstyle?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

Spiky!  

Same question?


----------



## dumplen (Jul 30, 2019)

I haven't cut my hair since I shaved my head a handful of few years ago.
( save my bangs, i forgot)

What is something that gives you anxiety?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2019)

small talking with people about random **** i don't care about 

same q?


----------



## dumplen (Jul 30, 2019)

Paying in cash when theres people in line behind me. 

If you could go back and change one choice that you made when you were younger, would you have a hard time picking?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

Yeah, I would, but mainly because I actually wouldn’t want to change anything LOL

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2019)

Blueberries! Followed by starfruit and pomegranates!

Same q?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2019)

Omg strawberries! They're so good.

Your first console/handheld?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 30, 2019)

ds lite and a wii


what's your favorite handheld item in acnl?


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 30, 2019)

kiki and lala wand!

what's your favorite baked good?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 30, 2019)

Homemade donuts x3


who's your favorite character in acnl that does *NOT* have a house?


----------



## SherlockLina (Jul 30, 2019)

*Okey...*

What is ya'lls favorite wii game? I have all of them!

Mine is Katie the travelling kitten. She so nice


----------



## Beanz (Jul 30, 2019)

My favorite Wii game is Donkey Kong Country Returns because it was my first game I’ve played (I’m under 16) and every time I play it I remember good memories from playing with my brother and sometimes my dad.

Do you like Starbucks?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 30, 2019)

I've actually never had it

If you had 3 wishes, what would you wish for?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 30, 2019)

A gaming room, all gaming consoles, and cute clothes.


Which Sanrio character do you like?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2019)

Not sure I really have a favorite.

Favorite Sonic character?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2019)

Tails for sure!

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't dwell into the series at all.

Favourite type of bread?


----------



## buniichu (Jul 30, 2019)

Whole wheat :3


Favorite type of chocolate?


----------



## gobby (Jul 30, 2019)

Dark!

Same question?


----------



## Pondo (Jul 30, 2019)

Milk chocolate, though I have a soft spot for the chocolate oranges that you only see in winter.

Least favourite candy?


----------



## gobby (Jul 31, 2019)

Probably black licorice!

Short term goals?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

Getting better in controllig my anger again.

Do you prefer to pay by card or cash?


----------



## Marte (Jul 31, 2019)

Cash, but I usually pay by card.

Have you ever been/are you in love?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

I haven't. I would like to fall in love one day, but doesn't everyone?

Worst movie you've ever watched?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2019)

django unchained... i dont like tarantino but this was just no.

most boring tv show?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 31, 2019)

Bug bang theory.

Same q.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2019)

^^ agree. also how i met your mother, seinfeld, love island(and those similar shows)..too much **** lol and basically any male oriented sitcom.

fav fruit?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 31, 2019)

Persimmons!

Which season is your favorite?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2019)

Spring

Least favorite season?


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 31, 2019)

summer

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2019)

least fav? uh winter def.

fave kind of candy?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

Chocolate I guess?

Favorite day of the year?


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 31, 2019)

Christmas day!

What is the bravest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 31, 2019)

Playing in the theatre. It was in front of my whole school and I was bullied from like everyone there.
I played the role of a badass boy (I'm a girl) and jeez I was dying of anxiety. Turned out people where
impressed of how I acted and I got tons of postive feedback. xD

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2019)

ehhh dunno. people keep saying it's getting my buzz cut but eh 

what phone games do u play if any?

(if u play pokemon shuffle or love live hola @ me)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2019)

I used to play Fire Emblem Heroes, but I currently don't. That was about it.

Last album you listened to? (Any albums you're currently listening to are also fine answers)


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 2, 2019)

Probably Cuz I love you by Lizzo. She's amazing and everyone should check her out like im freaking obsessed. Shes definitely my favorite recent artist. She's a queen and I stan her. 

Favorite movie of 2019 so far?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2019)

hhhhh Detective pikachu was good

What's the worst thing you're ashamed of?


----------



## gobby (Aug 2, 2019)

My entire middle/highschool career

On a scale from 1 to 10, how easy is it to make you laugh?


----------



## Hal (Aug 2, 2019)

Probably about a light 5 to a strong 6.

What was the last show/movie that made you cry/emotional?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2019)

I can't even remember because I rarely cried from an emotional moment in a movie/show.

How many technology gadgets do you have?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

Not that much, to be honest. In fact I don't think I have any!

Do you dig any video game music?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2019)

Uhhh yeah that's like 60% of what I listen to lol

Favorite Zelda game?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

Oracle of Seasons.

Same q?


----------



## gobby (Aug 2, 2019)

twilight princess!

same q?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2019)

link to the past

least favorite tbt interaction


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

Probably the people who post once in a blue moon and then leave.  

Favorite type of candy?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2019)

This is a hard one, but if I had to pick, it would probably be *Crunch*

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2019)

Definitely Reeses.

Are you paying attention to the presidential election in the United States?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Not really.

Favorite type/genre of books?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2019)

Not really as of yet, I usually start paying more attention starting at the beginning of election year. My parents have been following it so I do know some stuff.
How tf did I get ninja'd at almost 2am lmao

Not really sure since I don't read much. I do like historical fiction though.

Ideal joycon color combo for Switch?


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Plum purple and black 

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

idk the splat ones i guess lol? if they are even joy's

fave jjba character if u have read or watched it?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)

I change mine all the time, so that's hard to say..
I think currently it's pastell purple & blue!

What phone do you currently have?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

ninjad xD

iphone 6s :3

fave kind of juice?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)

Damnit, you keep ninja me. D:

I adore mango juice! :3

Do you like eating with chopsticks?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

no i cant even do it lol xDD

fave kind of sushi?


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Ooh I like the ones with the soft shell crab :^3

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

tofu, avocado.. also california rolls

least fav anime?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 3, 2019)

of the ones I've seen I hated No Game No Life lmao

fave anime?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

right now im just trash for jjba so that. also og sailor moon and shoujo kakumei utena. and elfen lied.

least fave dessert?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Does Jell-O count?

Are you sensitive or do you have a thick skin?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm usually extremely sensitive, but I can be tough if I need to be.

Same q?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 3, 2019)

(im not the account owner)
generally i'd say i'm pretty indifferent when it comes to people i don't really care about, but if we're talking about people i'm closer to i guess i'm more sensitive
the account owner though. definitely wishes she was tough. definitely isn't. it ain't bad though, since she's really sensitive about other people's feelings too

newest movie you've watched (something that was released recently) and whether it was good


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 3, 2019)

New Lion King movie! It was great!

Same question?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 3, 2019)

Aladdin! I loved it!


If you made a story, what would it be about?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 3, 2019)

The potato that breathed to loudly.

You?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 3, 2019)

Idk.... I have so many stories i lost track XD

Whats ur favorite superpower?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 3, 2019)

The power to fix toilets subconsciouly.

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

The power to care more.  

What’s your favorite vegetable?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 3, 2019)

Carrot. Won't not have a carrot everyday. It's a pledge.

Favourite question that's been asked on this thread?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2019)

"Same question?"

Same question?


----------



## Bizhiins (Aug 3, 2019)

Um.. I don’t feel like looking through all the questions, so I’ll be lame and say “favorite video game?”


If you could travel anywhere in the world right now, where would you want to travel and why?


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2019)

Destination... anywhere but here. :^)

Do you draw?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 3, 2019)

No.

Creeper?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

They're annoying af in Minecraft.

What's the next game I should get for my Switch?


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2019)

ummmm Smash Ultimate?

How was your day today?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 3, 2019)

Lazy as hell lol

Your least favourite artist/singer/rapper?


----------



## dumplen (Aug 3, 2019)

cassidy

Do you know the exact time of your birth?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2019)

That's going to be a no. Besides, I don't think my parents would remember because I have two other brothers... 

Would you prefer a laptop or a desktop?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 3, 2019)

Laptop. It's just more convenient

Can you sing well?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

That would be a big fat NO! Wouldn't want people's ears to bleed..

How about you?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2019)

Probably not, since I never do it. I can whistle fairly well though.

Can you whistle? If so, how good?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes I can. I cant hand whistle though.

Pikachu or Eevee?


----------



## Hal (Aug 3, 2019)

Eevee! (original/fat Pika is best Pika tho)

What is your favorite non-nintendo video game?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 3, 2019)

Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair. Good game right there.

Same question?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2019)

This is a hard question... But if I had to pick, probably Call of Duty Black Ops 2

If you had to pick a weapon in a zombie apocalypse, what would it be, and why you chose it.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Assuming all the liberals haven't made guns illegal probably a good ol' boomstick(a.k.a. a shotgun). Other than that perhaps a pitchfork? The former for knockback and easy head shots and the latter for...if I have nothing better, I guess!

How about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

My fists because I know martial arts, haha.

What gives you the most anxiety in life?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
nevermind...

Favorite game OF ALL TIME?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 3, 2019)

If you don't know my favorite game of all time then gtfo 

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If you don't know my favorite game of all time then gtfo
> 
> Same question?


Clearly Fortnite!

God, that is a tough TOUGH decision but... I'll go with Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door. I have played through it sooo many times I love it so much <3

Same question??


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 4, 2019)

Man this is so hard. It's a tie between Zelda Windwaker, ACNL, Super Mario Sunshine, and Destiny 1 (memories). Probably Zelda BotW as well. Those make me happy.

Can you remember the first youtube video you've ever watched?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

I think it might've been a Let's Play of some sort? I'm not sure..

What is your goal right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

get a new printer :v need to print a damn tax paper and request salary papers blergh.

what did u have for breakfast?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 4, 2019)

2 chocolate biscuits with a chocolate cappuccino in a unicorn cup. :3

Did you ever meet a star in person?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

not music stars but others yea.

do you play any app games?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeah, Sims Freeplay, Sims Mobile and Simcity Buildit. 

You?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 4, 2019)

I do, Pokemon GO and Viridi!

Do you draw?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

Traditionally sometimes but occasionally. I wanna learn digital too cuz I absolutely suck at it lol

Summer or Winter?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 4, 2019)

Winter! I can't stand the heat that comes with summer

Can you play any instruments?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 4, 2019)

Not really but I’ve taken drum, flute, piano and saxophone lessons!

Favourite genre of music?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2019)

Rock.

Are you going to have children (if you don't already)?


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 4, 2019)

One day, when I'm absolutely ready. I love kids, but I'm in no rush.

How about you?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

I still am a kid (atleast i am mentally) so irdk.

You?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

Hell no lmao.

Should mayonnaise be legal?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Probably, yes. I saw my friend once put it on baked beans.

What food, if any, are you craving right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Mashed potatoes.

Do you like sour cream?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 4, 2019)

No, not really

Would you rather have more stability or spontaneity in your life?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Fancy big words. 

Do you play Happy Home Designer?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

I’ve played it in the past, but not anymore.

What’s one thing you want to get better at?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Forum Trolling.

You?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 4, 2019)

Getting better social skills. Mine are lacking 

Are you introverted or extroverted?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

introvert.. gdamn ninjas

do you own a printer?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeah, I do

If you had a superpower, what would it be?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

The ability to remove the fact that immortality is a good power out of people's heads.

What about you?


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2019)

Immortality cause it's a good power 

Do you like money?$$$$


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeah, who doesn't?

Where do you see yourself in a year?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Working a career and living in an apartment.

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Hopefully on a pokemon adventure.

Have you ever caught a fish with your bare hands?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 4, 2019)

Nope

Do you like the outdoors or do you prefer staying inside?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

depends on the weather.. if hot n sunny then yes outside ! otherwise brr inside.

do you like any 60s music?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 4, 2019)

Not really. I do like 80's music though 

Do you have any interests that people would consider "strange"?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

Not that I can think of.

Dominoes or Pizza Hut?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Dominoes!

Is there someone you like?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm assuming you mean romantically. If so, no. I haven't met anyone I feel like that towards yet

Most beautiful thing you've seen?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

Probably this starry night up north in the countryside where some of my cousins got a house. <3

fave meme?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

When you're on acid everything is beautiful! <3 Same w/ shrooms!I can't remember for the life of me!

Peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and fluff?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

neither i cant eat pb

do u like carrots?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 4, 2019)

Pb and j! I was raised on it!

Move in or move out?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

what?

Most forgettable tbt feature?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

probably the +images things in shop?

least fav music?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Quiet music.

Plans for your NH Island name?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2019)

Taiwan! Or maybe Okinawa.

You?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Mousami. Try and figure it out. I was v proud of myself for that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Favourite sinnoh pokemon?


----------



## buniichu (Aug 4, 2019)

Piplup


Favorite type of drink?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2019)

I like fruit drinks, especially mango.

Something you never tried before but end up liking it?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

The game dead by daylight. I always knew the game by its name but when I tried playing I literally couldn't stop lol

You?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 4, 2019)

Calamari!

Favorite celebrity


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

None, LOL

What’s something you wish you were better at?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 4, 2019)

Life

You?


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2019)

Art/smash

Rock, paper, or scissors?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

I like turtles

Hardest game you ever played?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

Ninja Gaiden for the original Xbox.

Same q?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 4, 2019)

Moon Hunters.

Your favourite kind of pasta?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 4, 2019)

Lobster ravioli. I just tried it about a month ago and it's already my favorite pasta. 

Favorite kind of seafood?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2019)

Shrimp for sure!

Do you have OCD?


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 5, 2019)

I do not, no.

What's 2 + 6 - 7 x 10 ???


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

Using PEMDAS and the order of operations, it would be

7 x 10 = 70

2+6 = 8

8-70 = -62

-62 is the final answer.  If you solved it straight through you would get 10, but you’re ignoring PEMDAS and the order of operations in that scenario.


Have you ever wanted to be a detective?


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 5, 2019)

When I was little I really wanted to be a police officer! Is that close enough?

On the topic of jobs, what do you want to become? Or are you already it?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 5, 2019)

An attorney.

You?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2019)

For me, I'm still deciding. I've thought about being a dancer, or pursuing a career that's in the field of performing arts. Not sure yet. 

Do you keep a daily planner?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2019)

Yup. I don't write in it as often as I probably should, but I do try to write in it every couple days.

How often do you brush your teeth, and/or floss?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2019)

Not as often as I should. :3

Are you into gardening?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes I am very much into gardening. 


If you had all the money in the world, what would you spend it on?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 5, 2019)

e v e r y t h i n g

feelings about pineapple on pizza?


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 5, 2019)

its my favorite kinda pizza!

feelings about french fries dipped in ice cream?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 5, 2019)

I tried it once, it was.. interesting.
Not the best thing I've ever tried, but everybody gotta do, what they want! 

Do you play a lot online games?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

No, just a few.

Do you remember your first post/thread on tbt?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

No. Could have been something about trying to get Erik back in the days though.

do YOU?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

not really

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2019)

Probably somewhere in the introduction board where I well, introduced myself in the forums.

What is one bizarre fact that blew your mind?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

a chichago tribune writer got a beach boys tape and it said (AFTER THE SONG) "whats the matter? you made too much money buddy? i know you're not talked to like this much but i'm your father" and it was slightly slurred


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

Have you ever had Merengue in your acnl town?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

yes, one of my first towns back in 2013 actually lol. i traded her for someone else though i think

you?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

I have not.

Tequila or bourbon?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

None, for obvious reasons.

Do you use excessive emojis?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

Nah, just sparingly!

How's the weather for you?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

Hot. Too hot. This is why I don't like holidays.

Best pancake you've ever eaten?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

Chocolate chocolate chip pancakes from IHOP.  Yes, I know it’s IHOP and all, but they really can’t be beat.

If you could have any career, what career would you want?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

idk... i'd say librarian but it's a bit too much education n work n **** lol. i'm happy being a shelver and doing reservations aha.

you?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

No idea.

Did you get good sleep last night?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

I did actually.  Slept from around 11 pm to 9 am this morning.  I’m getting better sleep these days.  

You?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 5, 2019)

I guess it was enough, though I think it's understandable to feel tired at 5:50 in the morning on a Monday either way. 

Do you get hay fever?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

not really...damn ninjas

fav anime?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 5, 2019)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Still my favorite anime to this day. 

Least favorite anime?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2019)

^^agree^^  JOOOJOOOOO!

that i actually finished probably the first nanoha series.eh

fave kind of cracker?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

Any kind tbh

Do you like raisin cookies?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

yah

fav unova pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2019)

Cofagrigus, Carracosta, Jellicent, Eelektross... :3

same q?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

Cofagreigus, Gigalithe, Conkeldurr, Zebstrika

Fav Kalos Pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2019)

uhh those flower pokemon i guess idr their name.

least fav pokemons, all gens?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2019)

Zubat, that's all I can think of. Those mofo's can rot in hell!

Ever feel like going postal?


----------



## buniichu (Aug 6, 2019)

Sometimes



Favorite Alolan Starter?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

Rowlet.

Favourtie Dark type poke?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

Umbreon.

What’s something that makes you mad?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 6, 2019)

The Pro-Life movement. :^)

How do you feel about pineapple?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

Its great. Not as a pizza topping tho lmao.

On a scale of 1 to 10 how good can you draw? (1 being the lowest)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

I would say probably a 6 or 7. I'm not great but I do have a knack for drawing.

Same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm going to be honest and give myself a 5 or 6. However, I'm better if I try to draw in anime/manga style.

Are you ready for the 2020 presidential election?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 6, 2019)

I Just ready to skip all those commercials.....

If you were an animal, what would you choose?
Ima wolf


----------



## rianne (Aug 6, 2019)

Panda. Sleep and eat a lot yep that's me. 

Same q?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

That's a pretty obvious question. A rhino.

One bad thing about holidays?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 7, 2019)

You have to work way harder if you've worked in retail, you'd know what I mean. 

Um...hmm...how far back can you remember into your life, like your very first memories?


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

I think the earliest I can remember is being in my crib and having a nightmare of toucan Sam watching me while I try to sleep

How about you?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 7, 2019)

The earliest I can remember? hoo boy, uh, this is a hard one.

I do remember when I was wayyy younger I used to be obsessed with trains, particularly Thomas the Tank Engine.

I also remember throwing a tantrum when I was playing with my cousin's Yoshi-themed DS and smashing it into the wall... I still feel guilty about it.

Anyways, what's your favorite dessert?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 7, 2019)

eh, honestly im not really a dessert person (i would rather get beverages instead) but i guess recently ive kinda had a thing for bingsu so yeah

most awkward encounter you've had recently?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2019)

I honestly don’t know, lmao.  I’m not that awkward usually.

Your favorite emoji?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2019)

uhh probably the turtle one xD

yours?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

The salty one on Steam.

Cake or pie?


----------



## buniichu (Aug 7, 2019)

Cake 

Favorite Animal Crossing Fruit?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2019)

Apple

Favourite twitch streamer? If any?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 7, 2019)

None.

Favorite tv show on disney channel


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2019)

Gravity falls will always be my favourite.

Same question


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

Dang, yeah gravity falls is pretty good, cant really think of any others i enjoyed as much

Favorite accessory?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 7, 2019)

Ummmm, dont have one...


Like coffee?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 7, 2019)

Nope. It's too bitter

Favourite song?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

uh i like game ost's better 
same question


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 7, 2019)

Probably Pay No Mind by Madeon

Have you ever cosplayed? If so, what character and from what?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

heyimsobored said:


> Nope. It's too bitter


Isn't that what creamer and sugar's for? Anyways, to answer above, I have not.

How goes things?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2019)

Fine, just working on finishing this class.

You?


----------



## Dim (Aug 7, 2019)

Boooooring!

Tall dresser or wide dresser?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

Wide.

Ever feel like crucifying your parents?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

I mean, sometimes they get on my nerves, but no lol.

Least favourite villager?


----------



## Dim (Aug 7, 2019)

ohhh LEAST favorite! Anchovy then!

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

Nope!

You?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 7, 2019)

Yah

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

Sure!

Are you salty or sweet right now?


----------



## gobby (Aug 8, 2019)

Pretty salty!

Sunrises or sunsets?


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Sunsets!

you?


----------



## gobby (Aug 8, 2019)

Same!

Are you a good judge of character?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes, I can tell what someone’s personality is like just by hearing what they have to say.

Do you like mashed potatoes?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes, especially with some garlic in them. 

Best way to eat potato?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)

POTATO SALAD.  

Salt or pepper?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2019)

Salt. There's a reason people have actually fought wars over the stuff.

Favorite mineral?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 8, 2019)

Iron

What is the best thing that has happened to you this year?


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 8, 2019)

I had to edit this because my page refreshed with a whole new question LOLOL

Anyway, this is a kind of hard question to answer but probably getting a really good job that was only temporary BUT it helped pay off what I needed to 

Are you happy today?


----------



## Marte (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes, I'm very happy today. ❤

Do/did you play minecraft?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

I used to. I'd still like to but I forgot my account info.

What about you?


----------



## buniichu (Aug 8, 2019)

Same here


Favorite time of the day?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2019)

night cos sleep ig lol

last book u read?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 8, 2019)

It.

Finish this with your opinion:
"You're not a gamer unless you've played _____...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Super Mario Bros. THE classic game to play!

Had to put up w/ any bs lately?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes all the time when I'm recommend yt reactionary vids. xd

ehem...

how much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck would chuck wood?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Probably too damn much! Idk.. xD

Any crazy stuff happen to you lately?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 8, 2019)

Eh, not that I can really think of at the moment. Nothing big anyway.

Last video game-related purchase?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 8, 2019)

Ultra sun pokemoooon

Favorite legendary pokemon?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Articuno.

Same q?


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Yveltal.

Favorite starter(final evolution)?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 8, 2019)

infernape

favourite middle starter?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

Marshtomp. 

Favourite music genre?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 9, 2019)

Idk

Ops on new xbox?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2019)

don't care

thoughts on the latest meme


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

Idk, I don't pay attention to memes.

Your idea of the perfect breakfast?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

This should answer the question lmfao ^

Same question?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 9, 2019)

Definently my mema's eggs or bagel!


If animal crosiing was real, who would you invite to be inyour town with you?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 9, 2019)

My best friend Mira

What color is your underwear?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 9, 2019)

...... What?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

Ok things got a little awkward...

ANYWAYS, favourite youtubers?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)

Quackity.

Yours?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2019)

I'd go for Jimmy Broadbent because of the racing content.

Favourite candle scent?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 9, 2019)

Vanilla

Same?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)

Pumpkin

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanksgiving so i can...STUFF MY FACE!!!!


What is your zodiac sign?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 9, 2019)

im a capricorn, account owner is a virgo

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)

Taurus.

Your birthstone?


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 9, 2019)

Sapphire

What are you most scared of?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

depersonalization/derealization. It sounds horrible.

Same q?


----------



## Fey (Aug 10, 2019)

Loss of a loved one (it?s honestly become quite the pronounced fear since losing several family members in short succession)

How do you behave when you?re sick/ill?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

I usually tend to fight through it.  I don’t get sick that often to be honest.  I know for a fact that, a year or two ago, when I had my wisdom teeth removed, I was up and walking the same day of surgery.  And when I had a cast on my left arm for getting a clean break of my left wrist when I was younger, I was still outside playing soccer for fun while it was still healing.  I’m pretty restless, so even when I’m sick I can’t just lie in bed and do nothing, lmao

What are some of your hobbies?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

music, vintage clothes, movies, literature :3

ever owned a cd walkman?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

I don't think so.

Oldest video game you've played?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 10, 2019)

Pacman probably.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

doggos

ever played super mario land 2: 6 golden coins


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

Yeah. It's fun!

Ever had udon noodle soup?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 10, 2019)

i mean im an asian so yes japanese food ftw

fav food you've tried from another culture (if none, what would you like to try)?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 10, 2019)

Hm.. I really like Cordon Bleu. As far as I know it's french and I really love it! :O

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

tacos and sushi ig?

ever played pokemon shuffle?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

Yeah, once.  Didn’t care for it that much, lol.

Ever played Shin Megami Tensei IV?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have no idea what that is so no.

What kind of clouds do you prefer?


----------



## Fey (Aug 10, 2019)

All or nothing; if there have to clouds, I prefer the heavy rain and thunder variety.

Any rainy day habits or rituals?


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 10, 2019)

Scary movies, snacks, big blankets, cold dark room, chill music, doodling, writing, & acnl 


what are your plans for today?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 10, 2019)

Probably just gonna be a lazy bum like usual. I have a busy week next week so I have time to chill, might as well make use of it while I can.

Where, if any place, would you like to go on vacation next?


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

Destination: anywhere but here.

What artist did I reference just now?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

Bob ross? Idk

If u had a switch, what games would u buy?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

Right now I do have a Switch, and I plan on buying Fire Emblem Three Houses, Pokemon Sword/Shield, Xenoblade Chronicles 2, and Animal Crossing New Horizons for it (I already have Super Smash Brothers Ultimate).

Do you have a Switch?


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

Yep!

You?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 10, 2019)

no. i was gonna get a lite but my phone broke soooo....

Do you have Xbox?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 10, 2019)

nope, didnt think i needed it because my friend has one

comfort foods?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 11, 2019)

"Grie?brei". My Mom always made it when me and my brother were young. :3
_(I think in english it's called "Semolina porridge")_

What's your dream car?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

a hippie van idk? i dont have a license so i dont rly need a car lol

most annoying song?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 11, 2019)

That's a hard question! A lot come to mind. I'm gonna say let it go just because of how often I hear it 

What is the strangest thing you believed as a child?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

I don’t know.  I didn’t really have any strange beliefs when I was young.  I always sought out the truth on everything.

Would you like some icecream or mashed potatoes right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

ice cream, bruh.

weather where u live?


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2019)

A lot cooler than before that's for sure

Favorite tbt member?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2019)

Probably G0Dflesh, followed by Sheila. Some of the few people here I can relate to musically.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

ali.di.magix!  <3  followed by my good friend MapleSilver.

Favorite sport to watch?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

ski jumping.. on the telly thats it havent seen it live though.

fave manga?


----------



## dedenne (Aug 11, 2019)

the disastrous life of saiki k 

just a simple one- how r u?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2019)

i'm alright.. bit nervous abt starting to study again in 3 weeks+ but it's probs gonna be fine my head just sucks.

same q?


----------



## Fey (Aug 11, 2019)

I’ve been down with a nasty cold for a week now, but aside from my throat and chest hurting like hell, I’m actually in a good mood. Just bundled up on the couch, drowsy and content while watching Case Closed lol

Would you like to be a child again?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 11, 2019)

If I had the knowledge about life I had today, then yeah. There's a lot of stuff I would like to do better. If not, no. I hated my childhood

Would you like to go to space given the opportunity?


----------



## Fey (Aug 11, 2019)

Good question—I’m actually not sure. There’s definitely a curiosity and fascination, but I’m not sure it would be worth the hassle for me. Definitely if travel were easier or there was more to explore and see!

Do you like Science Fiction?


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2019)

Yeah I think it's neat

same q?

- - - Post Merge - - -



SherlockLina said:


> Bob ross? Idk


oh, it was Rise Against btw.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 11, 2019)

Yeah, I love science fiction.

Do you own any amiibos?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2019)

Mmm yes I'm a huge fan of sci-fi. I love Star Trek, but I'd like to check out some other series like Star Wars, Firefly, and Battlestar Galactica. 
damn ninjad 

I own about ten amiibos right now, so yes. ^^

Have you ever been in a relationship with someone?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

Nope!  

Time for da real question... which part of the Oreo do you eat first?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2019)

No part. Oreos suck lmao

Same question?


----------



## Fey (Aug 11, 2019)

Do they have to be eaten separately? Did I American wrong??? o.o

Are you hoping for summer to last or wishing for fall to start?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> No part. Oreos suck lmao
> 
> Same question?



Wow, where’s the dislike button... lmao

I’m hoping fall will start.  I want to go back and finish school already.

Favorite animal?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 11, 2019)

Turtle!! If you look to the bottom middle of my signature you can see one. 

Do you have one glass of milk for the cookie and one for you to drink, one glass for both the cookie and you to drink, or no milk at all? (If you don’t like cookies that’s just really sad for me).

(Edit: Fey is right! Cookies don’t need milk and milk doesn’t need cookies!)


----------



## Fey (Aug 11, 2019)

I have an affinity for foxes.

A glass to dip the cookie and drink from—though cookies don’t need milk and vice versa! 

Do you have any outdoors hobbies?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

Yeah, I do.  Hiking, sailing, and swimming.

Have you ever been hiking in the mountains before?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 11, 2019)

Once - in most of the places I've lived in my life, I've never been able to properly hike in the mountains since I've generally lived in pretty flat areas but I usually get to go on vacation to Tennessee about once a year and on one of my vacations, I did get to go hiking.

Any hobbies you'd be interested in trying to get into?


----------



## buniichu (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't really have much hobbies that I am interested in, but I always find track as a good hobby for some reason.


Favorite snack?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2019)

That's a damn good question! Probably some kind of pastry or something! Eclair, donut, tiramisu...anything like that!!

Last game you beat?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 11, 2019)

Erm... that’s tough. I’m going to say... Super Mario 3D Land! That’s was a while ago though.

Do you have a favorite hobby? It’s ok if the answer is no!


----------



## Fey (Aug 11, 2019)

Definitely playing games; especially with other people! 

Are there any animals you’re afraid of or uneasy around?


----------



## Dim (Aug 11, 2019)

Skunks... though I've never encountered one thankfully.

Dream pet? Even if the animal not meant to be a pet?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

A Tasmanian devil.  Loved them ever since I heard about them.  <3

What are your goals in life?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2019)

To have a good job that I don't hate, live out my paasion, and most of all... own a vintage VW 

What time do you go to bed?


----------



## Fey (Aug 12, 2019)

(**** you saved me—I was hesitant in posting my response to that last question. haha)

Late, usually past 2 AM unless I’m sick or sleep deprived from the previous night.

Do you watch any cartoons?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2019)

No, I don’t anymore.

Favorite inspiring quote?


----------



## gobby (Aug 12, 2019)

Hum, well i really like the phrase, wherever you go, there you are. meaning you have to have a peace in yourself before you can move forward, or you'll carry that burden with you forever :^P

How long does it take you to get ready in the morning?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 12, 2019)

Usually it take like 2 hours or a little more. If it's special occasion, then 4-ish hours.
You?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 12, 2019)

well because im not the account owner, idk how long she takes but i take like 15-20mins at most lmao (im a guy)

same q?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 12, 2019)

I usually don't have much to do in the mornings so most often I should be able to fit morning stuff under 30 minutes.

Do you like Christmas?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 12, 2019)

I love Christmas! 

What kind of cake are you craving the most right now?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 12, 2019)

ice cream cakes for sure

what kind of taste do you like most? (idk how to phrase this question lol but i mean sweet? sour? spicy? savory? ya get me?)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

Savory w/ some spice!

Favorite kind of seafood?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 12, 2019)

Shrimp is really good. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2019)

anything but shrimp lolz... blue mussels/clams are real good tho!

least fav food?


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 12, 2019)

Crawfish :S

Favorite time of day?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 12, 2019)

Night :3

Any upcoming movie you are looking forward to?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2019)

Nothing at the moment.

Did you ever try to turn on air conditioning during the winter or turn on the heater during the summer?


----------



## Dim (Aug 12, 2019)

No

If you could dye your hair, what color would you dye it?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

Idk, white maybe? lol.

If you're old enough: bourbon, tequila, scotch, rum, gin, vodka or brandy? If not: fruit punch, orange juice, cranberry juice or grape juice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2019)

Fruit punch.

Do you care for social media?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

It lets me communicate w/ people so I can't complain too much!

All-time favorite band/artist?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2019)

I don't have one to be honest.

A soundtrack that you find to be relaxing but otherwise stated by other people?


----------



## Cwynne (Aug 12, 2019)

Soundtrack as in movie? If so I don't have one haha. But as for typical albums That's The Spirit by Bring Me The Horizon—have put it on to fall asleep many a time, albeit the sometimes dark subject matter and scream-singing. I'm just a cringy scene kid at heart I guess 

Do you like raw fish (sushi/sashimi) and if so what's your favorite fish in particular?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2019)

I've never ate a raw fish before.

When was the last time you truly felt hungry (not sligtly hungry but hungry to the point you just want to eat whatever)?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 13, 2019)

Evening- it's the end of the day, dinner time and the contains the few minutes I get to relax in. 

Favourite candle scent?


----------



## Dim (Aug 13, 2019)

Umm Litwick??? I don't know XD

Beef or Chicken?


----------



## gobby (Aug 13, 2019)

Chicken! Not a fan of red meat

Ever need braces?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 13, 2019)

Yep! I?m wearing them right now. 

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Dim (Aug 13, 2019)

A banana.

You?


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 13, 2019)

Coffee 

whats for dinner?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 13, 2019)

It's looking like a fish kind of night. 8)

Same question?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 13, 2019)

IDK ;D


----------



## Pondo (Aug 13, 2019)

_Kurb, please._

Favourite flavor of gum?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2019)

Probably spearmint...or peppermint.

Ever have to live on the streets before?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

no thankfully.

fave kind of coffee if u drink it?


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 14, 2019)

I use the starbucks breakfast blend for my iced coffee maker  for creamer its the extra extra by dunkin donuts SO GOOD

Are you back at school yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

nope not yet

are your ears pierced?


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeah, but I don’t really wear earrings anymore.

What’s your favorite modern tv show?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2019)

Doctor Who, I guess?

Same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 14, 2019)

Probably Spongebob, that's the only "modern" tv show I watch. I would say Family Guy but the newer episodes are pretty crappy. Everything else I watch has gone off the air.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 14, 2019)

Pepperoni and jalapenos. And now I want pizza...

Favorite band of all time?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2019)

I don?t have a favorite kind of coffee, since once you put creameer in it it all tastes the same

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

band, def jefferson airplane or sanjalice

(that coffee q was bit old lolll)

anyways fav book?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 14, 2019)

_Flight to Arras_ by Antoine de Saint Exupery. Absolutely wonderful.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2019)

I still have to finish it.

Same q?


----------



## dumplen (Aug 14, 2019)

The Gay Science, by Friedrich Nietzsche.
I always look back on it when I'm blue.


 Do you pop your knuckles?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 14, 2019)

No, I don't

What's a thing that you like that everyone else seems to hate?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2019)

Jump scares.

How about you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2019)

I can't seem to find one.

How are you holding up lately?


----------



## heyimsobored (Aug 14, 2019)

Not well, honestly. I've been really worried about some stuff

What would you say is your best personality trait?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd say everything that's good and bad are fused into one and making me be me, so hard to tell. But if I have to pick one, it's maybe mixture of being lazy & optimistic.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2019)

my rly bad sense of humor, like bad as in laughing at trivial dumb stuff and not like doing actual bad jokes about serious issues.

(ppl always mixing good and bad humor up kms)

aaanyway, current hair length?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 15, 2019)

Fairly short. I got a haircut about two weeks ago.

Do you like poetry?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2019)

yeah it depends though.

same q?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 15, 2019)

It depends on the mood. Ive been trying to get back into writing some again.

What is the weather like there?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2019)

It's been pretty warm/hot here, around the 80's probably? Obviously that is Fahrenheit. Not sure what that is in Celsius!

Strangest thing you ever tried but ended up liking?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> It's been pretty warm/hot here, around the 80's probably? Obviously that is Fahrenheit. Not sure what that is in Celsius!
> 
> Strangest thing you ever tried but ended up liking?



just convert it lol.

havent really tried that strange things.. clams/mussels?

fave kind of cola?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 16, 2019)

Just the normal kind. Cherry comes close though.

Do you like hot dogs?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 16, 2019)

I love 'em.

Something you've always wanted to do?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 16, 2019)

Sky dive or visit Italy. Or maybe skydiving in Italy.

Same question?


----------



## buniichu (Aug 16, 2019)

To go to Japan once again *^* 


What type of cookie do you like?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2019)

Probably visit space. As a child I found outer space fascinating to learn about. I still do today, and with advances in technology, _maybe_ that could be a possibility eventually. It's not a serious goal of mine but would still be great to do.

Shortbread cookies would have to be my favorite. 

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2019)

chocolate chip

u?


----------



## buniichu (Aug 16, 2019)

Sugar cookies, chocolate chip, snicker doodles, and pumpkin cookies. >:3


What is your favorite type of dessert?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 16, 2019)

Pumpkin pie. I love it so much.

Favorite time of the year?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

summer even though we dont really have much of it :3

least fave tv show?


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 16, 2019)

The Big Bang Theory. I hate this show so much...

What is your least favorite song?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

same that show can die

quite a lot of songs but hmm. but yeah basically anything dumb rnb-pop stuff nowadays.

fave anime?


----------



## dedenne (Aug 16, 2019)

the disastrous life of saiki k i laugh every time.

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

jojo. also the og sailor moon.

hair colour u wanna try out?


----------



## dumplen (Aug 16, 2019)

a deep, earthy green.  I love it so much, just don't think it'd look to great on me

whats something that you do to cheer yourself up when you're bummed?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 16, 2019)

It depends. Usually, I write or watch basketball.

Favorite author?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2019)

H.P. Lovecraft.

Same q?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 17, 2019)

Frick I forgot their name uhhhh... Alex Flinn. (They wrote Bewitching & Beastly.)

Do you prefer homemade or store-bought waffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)

neither i dont eat them anyway 

fav kind of chocolate?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2019)

Regular chocolate, but white chocolate is nice too.

Most valuable thing you lost?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2019)

Probably my Xbox 360. Some ass stole it!

You?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 18, 2019)

Some *really* nice dress shoes.

What is your opinion on divorce?


----------



## dumplen (Aug 18, 2019)

I think unfortunately in some situatuons it's a necessary thing.

What is something that embarrasses you?


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Everything about myself >~>

Favorite month of the year?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2019)

Probably either April or October. It's cool and rainy in April, and October is Halloween month ^^

Same q?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2019)

Probably October, for the same reason! Of course, I just love Fall/Autumn in general.

What are you craving right now?


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

Water!

You?


----------



## buniichu (Aug 18, 2019)

A random dessert that I can find off of a resturant's menu- 


What is your favorite type of town theme you always wanted?


----------



## Dim (Aug 18, 2019)

I tried to make a desert theme once for Wild World. Never really had a theme for new leaf other than cool designs and colorful designs.

You?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

i dont care about the game. i'm still pissed.

favourite gen 8 pokemon?


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2019)

Durr.

Favorite dog breed?

- - - Post Merge - - -



im_the_rhino said:


> i dont care about the game. i'm still pissed.


Wait, why are you here then?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

new horizons.






these 

same q?


----------



## dumplen (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't have one, but I've always loved the look of Rottweilers. Their heads are so square <3

What is the hardest thing for you to remember?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2019)

like... anything i havent done like 100 times like my short term memory sucks lol

do u like pepsi?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

pepsi over coke any day. so yes.

do you like memes?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2019)

Not really.

Tacos or burritos?


----------



## gobby (Aug 20, 2019)

Ooh, probably tacos!

Favorite cereal?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 20, 2019)

Lion! It isn't very healthy but man is it tasty. 

Which kind of pokeball is your favorite?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2019)

cherish ball i guess, the red colour and texture is so pretty!

same q?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 20, 2019)

dive ball for the color scheme, moon ball for the name but it's a really hard choice because there's other good ones

Same question bc i really liked the question


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Moon ball looks really cool!

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Either blueberries or starfruit...I can't decide on which!

Do you have anxiety?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)

Yeah. I actually take a small dose of medication for it so it doesn't completely consume my life during the school year.

Same Q?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 20, 2019)

nope

do you like giraffes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2019)

they are coo ig?

fave kind of popcorn?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Probably kettle corn? Haven't had that stuff in ages...SO GOOD!!

Are you more of a intellectual or emotional person?


----------



## Dim (Aug 20, 2019)

Emotional

If you could have a catchphrase, what would your catchphrase be?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)

Probably "my boi" cause I call all my friends that lmao

Have you been obsessed with any particular song lately?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Not really...I usually listen to full albums.

How about you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)

Lately I've been listening to these two songs a lot:


Spoiler: cool stuff














Some heckin good 80s music 

Favorite kind of cookie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2019)

I prefer chewy cookies with raisins on it.

A favourite dish from your culture?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm American but ethnically I'm mostly Polish so I guess pierogis? So GOOOOD!!

How about you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hamburgers.  I know, so everyday, haha.

How would you rate your physical attractiveness on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 21, 2019)

wut?

Iphone or samsung?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 21, 2019)

iPhone!

Favorite video game that isn’t Animal Crossing?​


----------



## gobby (Aug 21, 2019)

Harvest moon, particularly AWL

Any one song you've been listening to alot lately?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 21, 2019)

Old Town Road because it's ****ing everywhere I hate it.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2019)

random jazz stuff while @ work

what kind of bag do u carry with u?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 21, 2019)

None.

Most embarrassing experience?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 22, 2019)

who doesn't?

what kind of pillow do you use on you head? firm, soft, other?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 22, 2019)

I like AND use both.

What's your favorite thing to drink? :3​


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 22, 2019)

juice

do u ever get streetpassed?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 22, 2019)

By other people? Rarely.

By myself and my multiple 3DS's? Yes.


What do you enjoy doing to pass the time while at work, besides working (if you have a job, if you don't, just replace work with school)?​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

having silly times with my co-workers  i guess. there is not much to do at a library so yea lol

fave kind of tea?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 22, 2019)

any tea, as long as its hot.

you?


----------



## sarahac (Aug 22, 2019)

any kind of tea. at all. hot, cold, i dont care. if it's good, i want all of it HAHA

same q?


----------



## hzl (Aug 22, 2019)

pg tips or earl grey

what's your preferred hair colour (can be on ac or rl)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2019)

I prefer the hair colour to be black.

When was the last time you consumed large amounts of sodium (salt)?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 23, 2019)

Two weeks ago.

What piece of video game music brings back the most nostalgic memories for you?


----------



## jacex (Aug 23, 2019)

Uh, does the mii music count? Lol

Same question


----------



## gobby (Aug 23, 2019)

How about you?


----------



## LiamGG (Aug 23, 2019)

gobby said:


> How about you?



The C418 Minecraft Soundtrack. Always reminds me of my childhood spent wasting hours playing that game non stop.

Favourite Food?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 23, 2019)

Shells and cheese!

Favorite fictional character? ^w^​


----------



## dumplen (Aug 23, 2019)

Drizzt Do'Urden 

Do you like your smile?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2019)

no

fav snack?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 23, 2019)

Chips and queso or salsa. Freaking yum.

Same question?


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

Cheese. Any kind. 

Favorite drink?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 23, 2019)

Irn Bru.

Bees. Why?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm not sure I understand what exactly the question is but I'll just say that bees are incredibly important for the eco-system. It is estimated that 1/3rd of the food humans consume globally relies on the pollination of bees. 

Whats something you find nostalgic and why?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 24, 2019)

Sometimes the smell of rain or the sound of rain on leaves

I used to like walking under the rain and the sounds I would focus on were the rain drops falling on leaves. I like the smell of rain too, I just hate it if rains the whole week long.

Do you still find playing video games as fun as when you were a kid?


----------



## neoratz (Aug 24, 2019)

yes!!! i'm really glad i do. it feels so cheesy to say but video games were and still are a big part of my life

what do you think of sanrio characters?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 24, 2019)

I love them! I’m a huge Sanrio fan, my favourites are My Melody and Cinnamoroll <3 I have way too much merch of both

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2019)

they are cool in new leaf i guess, i got their cards and etoile is one nice sheep villager.

own any tie-dye garments?


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes! my friend actually just bought a tie dye kit and we’re saving it for the first weekend of school to do a tie dying party eeeeeee

Whats your favorite thing to eat when you’re feeling sad?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 24, 2019)

When I’m sad I like to eat a Tim tam or if it’s the right season I’ll eat some watermelon.

What is your proudest moment from this week?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2019)

Getting a question right in the AC trivia Discord competition.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2019)

The fact that I finally got help about my OCD.

Do you use Spotify?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2019)

No, it's bit trashy I think. There are better ways to enjoy music.

Dream hairstyle?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

Idk

Best vegetable?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2019)

carrot..also avocado 

fav kind of birb


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

My birb. 

Favourite breed of cat?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

hard to pick just one, but I'll pick British shorthair for its small face

do you own a piggy bank or do you leave all ur savings up to banks?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 25, 2019)

I have a fat rhino bank.

Favourite farm animal?


----------



## blue_rose (Aug 25, 2019)

Horse
What's the best game


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

Tough question! Well in terms of video games I am obviously an animal crossing fan and I also love traditional mario games, fire emblem etc. I'm just gonna say Animal crossing new leaf 
I always love board games can't pick a fav of those nor playground games. 

Least favourite type of pasta?


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 25, 2019)

That's so difficult but probably the veggie types.

Do you like taking naps?


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

I can't even take naps anymore lol. I just doze off for a few minutes but I don't actually nap.

Spaghetti or Hot Dogs?


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 25, 2019)

Spaghetti 

Do you like Mudkips?


----------



## Beanz (Aug 25, 2019)

What is a mudkip.

DO YOU LIKE ARBYS.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

Spaghetti

What the worst thing thats happened this week so far?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 25, 2019)

For me? Only being able to sleep for three and a half hours Friday night because my retainer was putting me in pain.

You?


----------



## Dim (Aug 25, 2019)

Nothing I can think of...

best thing to happen this month?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2019)

Getting a job, so I get paid!!! :3

Same question? :0​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2019)

Getting to see my friends again at school. 

Do you prefer your fingernails long or short?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 25, 2019)

Long, easier to open things 

What is something you are really looking forward to?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Getting a Game boy on Thursday 

You?


----------



## jacex (Aug 26, 2019)

The end of the year lol

Same q?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 26, 2019)

Holiday to Japan next year

What is your current obsession?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Idk my Birb ig

Favourite gen 8 Pokemon?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 26, 2019)

Wooloo <3

What’s your favourite season?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 26, 2019)

Autumn, the climate is very nice here in autumn.

What's the craziest idea you have had this week?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2019)

just started but i wanna buy this $170 handmade one of a kind bit hard to get dress :^^)

weather where u live?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

To. ****ing. Warm. For. The. UK.

Same question?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2019)

Currently moist as it just rained.

How strong are you?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 26, 2019)

Not at all haha

Favourite pizza topping?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Pineapple Pepperoni and Sweetcorn =D

What's yours?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2019)

bell pepper, salad, onion.. anything vegetarian not olives please lol.

do you drink milk?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes. It's good for your teeth. 

Oldest game device you own?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 26, 2019)

PlayStation 2

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2019)

my 3ds? i have a computer and iphone as well but i don't really play games on them

what phone do u have?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy A3

What about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2019)

iphone 6s :3

fav book?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

Reading is for people with an IQ over 50, and mines about -8.
around the world in 80 days was pretty good.

Favourite Pokemon game remake?


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't like Pokemon games

Have long have you played ACNL?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 26, 2019)

A year and a bit.

Most satisfying word to say?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 26, 2019)

sploosh

do you know how to swim?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2019)

yes

least fav kind of crisps?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2019)

Cheddar. I don't hate them, I just find them so mundane compared to others!

Same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2019)

Everytime I read crisps I don't immediately register them as chips so I sit there confused for a few seconds lol
I don't eat chips that I don't think I'll like, but I remember this one kind my dad used to get that was like, horseradish or something?? That stuff is horrible lmao

How much water do you drink every day?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2019)

A LOT! Definitely more than 8 glasses, I think!

What worries you the most?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 27, 2019)

That I'm quite absolutely unsure if what I'm doing is right.. I'm so worried right now actually..

Do cicadas cry in the summer where you live?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 27, 2019)

Not here. We have street folk for that.

Should I buy the next Dreamworks Voltron dvd set after payday, or the old "Something Wicked This Way Comes"?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 27, 2019)

Both 

Best album you’ve listened to lately?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

Honestly? The newest BTS album. Forget what it's called. LOL.

Best way to pass the time at midnight?​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm watching a youtube person from Norwich try massively out of date food on his sofa.

Do you own a magic 8 ball?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 27, 2019)

I do not own a magic 8 ball

On the same topic...

Do you like to get your fortunes told in some form? (including reading zodiacs, doing quizzes etc)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeah, it's fun but I don't believe too much into it, as it was never really true for now~

Do you often have nosebleeding?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 27, 2019)

Nope! I haven’t had one since I was a kid I think

Do you prefer Marvel or Star Wars?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 27, 2019)

No. I don't like any.

Longest you've waited for a delivery?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 27, 2019)

Hmmm... I think I’m still waiting for one. It’s literally been. 2-3 years. A simple phone case. Never came :’3
I’m still waiting for it. LOL.

What’s your favorite collectible on TBT?​


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2019)

The OG Pokeball.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

Yoshi egg! (Which I don't have)

You?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2019)

Probably either the Waluigi Egg or the blue pansy.

Have you obtained your favorite collectible?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes, in fact I have 4 of them. 

Is there a collectible you really like but is impossible for you to obtain?


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

Yoshi egg!

Can we please stop talking about collectibles? It's making me jelly


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


> 8/10


XD idk if you're answering my question or not

How was your summer?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

good

worst fear?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Losing someone important again.

You?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 28, 2019)

Dying 

What was the last series you watched in full?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2019)

Attack on Titan

Has school started for you yet?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 28, 2019)

Not yet but soon - it starts on the 2nd of September. It'll be a new school with new people in a new city.  Scary.

What's your favorite kind of soda?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

raspberry soda (fanta is k but i prefer like old school raspberry soda)

yours?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 28, 2019)

Anything fruity!

What country were you born in?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

sweden

what are u wearing rn?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 28, 2019)

a pink dress with a a red necklace and sleeve hems and little heart on it )

you?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

a white dress and a native american necklace :3

fave kind of pizza?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

half pepperoni half cheeze


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

There's no question so I'll answer the previous post. I like my pizza with onions!

Something in life that you took for granted?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 28, 2019)

Hot water- my hot water system broke and now I remember what a privilege it is to have all the necessities we take for granted

Best part of your week?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 28, 2019)

I went to Brighton (a seaside town in my country) and saw one of my best friends who I haven’t seen in a while! We went to a Pusheen cafe and it was so lovely <3

Best gift you’ve ever received?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

Nintendo Switch for mah birthday.

Last public bathroom you've pooped in?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2019)

It's hard to remember because it's been a while.

Which one do you prefer: Elementary, high school, or college/university?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

High school. Although my first few years were pretty rough. Suspended my freshman year for something stupid (3 month suspension...), my grandpa passed my sophomore year, and my junior year was flatout dumb. But my senior year was my favorite!

Last thing you bought?​


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 29, 2019)

The last thing I bought was red beans lol not so important.

Do you like the concept of sleep or does it freak you out sometimes?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2019)

Doesn't really freak me out, no... but it can be eerie at times. The way it works. Dreams and stuff, y'know? 

When's the last time you cleaned your room/house? :0​


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 29, 2019)

I actually just cleaned my room last Monday!

Do you procrastinate?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes but I try not to


Have you ever slept in a waterbed and if so did you like it?


----------



## rianne (Aug 29, 2019)

No, I freaked out as a kid when I sat down on one. xD 

How's your eyesight?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

bad i have thicc eyeglasses lol.

fave kind of pie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 29, 2019)

Right now it's cherry. Used to be apple but cherry pie is really good, especially with whipped cream.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

i have to say rhubarb.. apple is alright bu tmost ppl use the wrong apple or make the slices too large.

fave kind of cupcake frosting?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2019)

Idk, vanilla I guess

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2019)

read for next week since my literature class start and just take it easy ig?

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm not sure yet, I kinda want to stay on campus so I can work some more hours and read the book I need to read for my Modern China class, but my mom also just had surgery yesterday and I'm sure she wants me to come home to help out a bit. Idk what I want to do :/

If you bought a red turnip collectible, do you still have it? If you didn't buy one, how could you be so uncultured?


----------



## dumplen (Aug 29, 2019)

I really don't know, I bought the watering can and all but i forgot the thing. wish we could keep the cans

Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 29, 2019)

definitely not, i have the equivalent of like 2 bottles of water a day oops

last item of clothing u bought?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2019)

I technically didn't buy it, but I got a shirt from Tommy Hilfiger.

Do you draw? If so, do you display it on your wall?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes I do draw! I use charcoals for some sketches and just pencils for others. I usually enter my drawings in competitions or put them into my portfolio.

What is the strangest thing you have ever eaten?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 30, 2019)

Probably pickled beets... yuck.

If you had to choose one video game to live in for the rest of your life, what would it be? ^^​


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2019)

Pokemon. (Any gen 4 game in particular)

Sun and Moon or Ultra?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 30, 2019)

I haven't bought or played ultra because I already had sun and moon so...
sun and moon 

would you volunteer to be one of the first people to live on mars if given the option? :^)


----------



## dumplen (Aug 30, 2019)

Heck no, have you played Doom, I'm not going to Mars...

What time do you wake up in the mornings?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2019)

when i work 6.30/7am depending on when i start weekends i just sleep in aha.

do u actually like turnips irl?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 30, 2019)

I don’t mind them haha!

Best thing to happen to you this week?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)

Uhhhhhh..... nothing.

LOL

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2019)

well-made cheesecake, not that fake yogurt jello **** u get in cafes.

least fav dessert?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2019)

Probably cheesecake.  Maybe I just haven’t had the right kind though, idk

Do you have any sunglasses?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2019)

I do, but it's actually been forever since I've last used them.

With your emails, do you keep old ones in your inbox or just throw them out after reading them?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)

I keep my inbox VERY clean.. I only keep very important ones, so.. that's currently 2 :'D

What's the color(s) of the walls in your room?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)

Peach!

Favorite song at the moment? ^^​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

Tough one, aaa. 'Woodstock' by Joni Mitchell maybe. Started to appreciating her more lately.

fave Jojo?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

Haven’t watched JJBA yet, I’ll be watching it after I finish Made In Abyss.

Favorite anime?


----------



## carackobama (Aug 31, 2019)

currently My Hero Academia

you?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

Probably RWBY.

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)

oat yogurt?


fave ice cream?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

cookies n cream

last time you listened to music


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 31, 2019)

Last night

Do you like puppies?


----------



## gobby (Aug 31, 2019)

Not really a dog person

Are your ears pierced?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

nAh

favorite piece of music?


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 31, 2019)

"You say" obvi!

Lest fav. Pokemon?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Greninja

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2019)

Its pretty obvious lmao

Favorite legendary pokemon?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2019)

Giritina

Favourite gen 4 baby Pokemon?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2019)

I like Mime Jr. quite a bit. Mr. Mime is terrifying, but they did a great job with its pre-evolution. Just make sure to never teach it Mimic under any circumstance. 

What is your favorite flag? (Can be real or fictional)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2019)

This one: 







Same question?

- - - Post Merge - - -



im_the_rhino said:


> Giritina



Giratina is the best legend, hands down.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2019)

^yeah agrees. pride hippies ftw.

least fave eeveelution?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Idk, probably Glaceon.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2019)

hey glaceon is love.

anyway probs flareon or sylveon i dont really like their designs although sylveon is gr8 for fighting.

fave kind of bread?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2019)

Whole wheat bread. 

What's the first thing you do after you get back from a long vacation?


----------



## gobby (Sep 1, 2019)

Love on my cats!

When was your last vacation?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2019)

Just today actually lol. It only lasted for a day and let's just say, the place I went to did not meet my expectations.

Which day of the week would you consider as "next week"?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Sunday.

What kind of career do you want?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2019)

Honestly, I'm not quite sure yet. I'm still trying to figure things out. I have fantasized about getting a career in something more liberal - like, being a dancer. I've never taken a dance class before - it's just, I think dancing's fun. However, recently I've been interested in learning more about mental health. I'm currently taking a Psychology class, and I'm excited to learn more about it. So yeah... still don't know lmao. 

What was something you struggled with back in high school? If you're still in high school, what's something you currently struggle with?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Not to sound like I’m on a high horse or anything, but honestly, nothing.  High school was a breeze for me and I graduated as Salutatorian (2nd best GPA) for my class.  University has been a lot different, more difficult, and infinitely worse...

Cats or dogs?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 1, 2019)

cat
uh fav movie and why?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm not really a movie person, but one movie that popped into my mind was _Roman Holiday_. I think it's a fun and heartwarming film. It's a little bittersweet at the end, though. 

What's one wild thing you want to do before you kick the bucket?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 1, 2019)

Breaking the wall with my fist.
Actually, there was a hole on the wall in my previous house, hahaha.

What would you usually do when you feel sudden need for letting gas out (like, burp or.. f*rt) with people around you?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2019)

Lmao at censoring the f-word ;P I mean, I usually don't burp that often... but if I need to let out a f*rt of something, I usually try to make 'em silent? LOL. 

How do you feel about public restrooms?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 2, 2019)

I hate them, especially since usually they are extremelly dirty and they have
a huge gap under the door.. like once the door was so high it was possible to 
see people sitting on the toilet, lmao. 

What's your favorite place to travel to?


----------



## carackobama (Sep 2, 2019)

the Disney parks!

funniest thing that’s happened to you in the past week?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

Probably some jokes between my roommate and I.  Honestly made last week better for me.  c:

Favorite number?


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 2, 2019)

My favourite number is 8 because I remember as a toddler struggling to draw an 8 and feeling so proud when I could haha.

If you could re-name yourself- what name would you choose? (cannot be your own)


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 2, 2019)

If I could change my name, I'd like a flower name or a name pertaining to night or dark, like Cynthia. :>

What is the absolute best manga you've ever read?


----------



## gobby (Sep 2, 2019)

WHAT DO THE TEENAGE BOYS DO that manga is so funny holy ****

Does time move by too quickly/slowly for you?


----------



## carackobama (Sep 2, 2019)

It depends on the situation or day tbh! But probably too fast

have you ever had a favourite villager move out of your AC town unexpectedly?


----------



## gobby (Sep 2, 2019)

Yess muffy literally just moved away (on my birthday too lol) don't even wanna play anymore

Did you inherit your mom's or dad's eye color?


----------



## carackobama (Sep 2, 2019)

My mum’s!

First games console?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

Probably the Nintendo 64 or PS1.  Not sure which.

Same question?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 2, 2019)

Ds lite


What type of person are you?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm pretty quiet but I open up to people that I'm close with. I'm decently athletic(?) and enjoy coziness and time with friends rather than alone. 

Favorite popsicle/otter pop color?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

Red is OP 

Can you play an instrument?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

Nope.

Do you play any sports?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes, I do long distance running and swimming competitively and do sports like: cricket, squash, hiking, basketball etc as hobbies

What got you into animal crossing?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 3, 2019)

I saw AC:NL while looking for a birthday gift at ToysRUs the year New Leaf came out.

I started playing it the second I walked out, and fell in love instantly! The rest is history c:

Same question? :0​


----------



## V I Z I O N (Sep 3, 2019)

edith wow walk totally looking at the wrong page.. lmao >.<
wow honestly i dont remember, i proabably just stumbled upon animal crossing as a young child :3

all time favorite game??


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond.

Favorite video game franchise?


----------



## carackobama (Sep 3, 2019)

Animal Crossing haha

you?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2019)

Same!

What are your thoughts on Hurricane Dorian?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2019)

I haven't been following it honestly, been caught up in a lot of worldly politics for the last few weeks.

How are you spending your free time lately?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2019)

On this computer LOL, as usual.

Have you ever listened to a Japanese song before?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 3, 2019)

Yeah. My favorite song is in Japanese.

What's your favorite smell?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2019)

Coffee.

Ever been in a mental hospital?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 3, 2019)

No I have not.

Have you ever watched TV on a CRT set?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes. My grandma had one when I was younger :0 

What's your sleep schedule like?​


----------



## pinkbunny (Sep 4, 2019)

It's honestly so bad, I've struggled maintaining a good sleep schedule since I was a kid. 

Have you travelled out of your home country? If so, where?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 4, 2019)

Nope, never ;w;
Although, I'd love to go to Russia or Japan.

Hmmm... Favorite thing to drink during Christmas? ^^​


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 4, 2019)

Hot cocoa!

Or iced coffee :>

Did you enter the bell tree art contest?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2019)

this one no but i have entered before

do you currently study and if so what?


----------



## Dude.. (Sep 4, 2019)

architecture lowkey. 

did you forget to do something today?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't think I did. All good from here. 

How well can you keep your temper?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Pretty well.  I’m a lot more patient than I was in the past.  When I get mad nowadays I only get extremely mad and that doesn’t bode well with my martial arts experience :/

How is your day going so far?  c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 4, 2019)

Fantastic thanks for asking 

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

It’s going great.  I have a lot of studying to do, but I’m loving it.

Favorite thing to have for lunch?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 4, 2019)

Buffalo wings, or Wendy's. Rarely get to happen though lol

Favorite color pumpkin head in AC?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2019)

uhh pink i guess?

fave kind of coca cola?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Sep 4, 2019)

Normal coca cola for me. Im trying to drink less of it, though.

Any pets?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Two cats at my dad’s house.  Here there’s none.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 4, 2019)

A 1 year old cat, Luca <3

Ever had an aquarium in your home?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, we had one at my dad’s for a long time, but not anymore.

What do you miss the most from your childhood?

Or if you are still a child, what’s your favorite thing about it so far?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 4, 2019)

I used to live in an apartment building years ago. I made lots of memories growing up there and I’ve moved into a house ever since. I still pass by through it sometimes, but all I can do is look up and think about those memories. Have you ever done sewing?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2019)

I have not!

Ever experienced "ego-death"?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 5, 2019)

Hard to say, I've never had much self confidence. I'm past the point where my day is ruined if I look at myself in the mirror, but I still don't think my appearance is... noteworthy. As for my abilities, when I sung at festivals I thought I was decent-- I mean I was good enough to perform there at such a young age, right? But after hearing a recording of myself I realized I wasn't really all that. So yes, I suppose.

Have you ever done anything outrageous/stupid for a crush?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2019)

I never had a crush.

How do you take your eggs?


----------



## carackobama (Sep 5, 2019)

I don’t :’)

Favourite song right now?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 5, 2019)

Slide away by Miley Cyrus.

Same question.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2019)

Don’t have one.  I just listen to whatever I feel like at the time.

Favorite thing revealed during the new Direct?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2019)

New Horizons stuff!

You?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 6, 2019)

Ditto.

Favourite type of cake?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 6, 2019)

Vanilla mud cake!

Favourite ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

Cotton candy.

Something that makes you laugh?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 6, 2019)

My drama class. A girl in my class said that she was once forced into a corner by her brother and friend who wouldn't let her out until she ate a bar of soap. 

What stereotype do see the most of yourself in?


----------



## gobby (Sep 6, 2019)

Buffoon

Got a fear of the ocean?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2019)

A little. The waves intimidate me fearing that I could get swept out into the ocean!

Do you still refer to your parents as "mommy" and "daddy"?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 7, 2019)

What no. Not even mom or dad.

What's the definition of love to you?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 7, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> What no. Not even mom or dad.
> 
> What's the definition of love to you?



Someone you have strong feelings for, can trust to have your back, and not hurt you.

Ever seen the old Tintin cartoon?


----------



## dumplen (Sep 7, 2019)

I can't lie, I haven't. The closest to Tintin I've gotten probably would be Johnny Quest.

If you had to choose one spot to vacation, where would it be?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 7, 2019)

Japan for life uvu <33  XD



What was the best thing that ever happen to you?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 7, 2019)

That I found this girl when she was a baby and every each days I've been spending with her.

What was the nicest thing you had during this week?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Uhhhhhh.... nothing.

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes I do c:


What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Halloween!

Do you like donuts?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes.

Do you like donut holes?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes.

Do you have any studying to do today?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Sep 7, 2019)

Nope


Do you hate looking at raw chicken?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 8, 2019)

Not at all, I have no issues with it and I enjoy cooking it.

What was the best moment of the week for you?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2019)

uhhh i guess friday cos its way too hectic for me otherwise.. rip..

fave kind of soup??


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2019)

Miso!

Same q?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 8, 2019)

Chicken and Corn!

Same question again!


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 8, 2019)

Chicken and dumpling (or chicken gnocchi from Olive Garden), or sometimes cheddar and broccoli.

How about favorite salad?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 8, 2019)

I like macaroni salad mixed with mayonnaise, varieties of fruits, raisins, and some condensed coconut milk (if I remember all those correcty).

The last time you were sick?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2019)

I can't remember.

Craziest experience?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 8, 2019)

I was once chased through my old neighborhood by my friend's younger brother on a bike threatening to stab us(he was like  6 don't worry). We were all riding on one 4-wheeler going as fast as we could without any of us falling off but he was gaining on us so we slowed down a bit and stopped abruptly whenever he was riding our tail, causing him to fall to the ground. 
I was screaming and crying the whole time but now I just look back on it and laugh.

Favorite dum-dum flavor?


----------



## dumplen (Sep 9, 2019)

butterscotch, i think. there's not a flavor i won't eat though.


When you're falling asleep, what tends to be the very last thing on your mind?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2019)

Nothing because I can’t think of anything before I go to sleep or I won’t be able to sleep.

Do you drink milk?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 9, 2019)

Yes I do, but there are certain ones I like, personal favorite is strawberry milk ;//;


What is your favorite type of food? c:


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 9, 2019)

Pasta!

Same question?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 9, 2019)

chicken nuggets lol

rate mayo out of 10


----------



## buniichu (Sep 9, 2019)

0 =<=


Are you a collector on anything? (mine is markers ;//; )


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 9, 2019)

I collect old figurines and magical girl wands, but most of those are in boxes because they remind me too much of my past.

favorite childhood memory?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2019)

Going to Disney World with my parents.

You?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 10, 2019)

Going to Canada to see a surprise for my birthday two years ago ;w;


What is your favorite color?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 10, 2019)

yellow!!!!!!!!!

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 10, 2019)

Blue is my favourite and no other colour will top it!

Do you use home remedies when not feeling well or straight to medicine?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2019)

Depends!

Why am I the only one who doesn't see the point of a ****ing relationship?


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't know...

Do you need white noise to sleep? (Ex. Fan, TV, Ect.)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2019)

Not necessarily..

Ribs or porkchops?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2019)

Ribs

What are your goals in life?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 10, 2019)

I've always wanted to sing opera professionally! I spend my summers in New York doing an opera program and I am attending after school practice to become a full-fledged classically trained singer. Other than that, I want to travel to every continent and summit another mountain. 

What do you look for in a best/good friend?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2019)

Someone who is loyal, friendly, has my back, and knows that I’ll have theirs.  To be honest though, I’m able to become friends with a wide range of people, so there’s not really much criteria that goes into me wanting to be friends with someone.  c:

What’s your favorite thing to do on the weekends?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 11, 2019)

As long as I get to relax after a busy week I don't mind. It depends on how tired I am: If i'm exhausted I just like to stay home and binge watch netflix lol but most weekends I enjoy bushwalking with friends+family, going to the beach etc (I live in beach city essentially)

Do you feel content with the way things are in your life right now? (sorry if this is too deep, feel free to take it lightheartedly as well eg: I love my avocado toast)


----------



## madmacedonia (Sep 11, 2019)

A lot has happened in the past few months and I can't say I'm truly content... However I have realised there's a way out whereas before I couldn't and I'm working on things to get better so I'm proud of myself for that! Heck yea!

What would you gift your best friend if you could afford/be able to get anything in the world? (Thought this was a cute one,I'd give my friends the whole wide world if I could)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 11, 2019)

A custom made, big Statue of his favorite LoL character, Kai'Sa. 
He loves statues, so that would be perfect. 

Do you like energy drinks? If so, which one is your favorite?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 11, 2019)

nope i hate energy drinks!!! idk if it's a uk energy drink or if it's available elsewhere but there's a brand called purdey's energy drink that i remember was quite nice!!!!

and same q??


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2019)

I’ve never had an energy drink before so I can’t comment on that. Favourite video game character (no Isabelle!)?


----------



## Skyler (Sep 11, 2019)

Aqua or Sora from Kingdom Hearts! 

The best movie you’ve seen this year?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 11, 2019)

Into the Spiderverse.

What’s the most interesting thing you’ve learned this week?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 12, 2019)

Hmm, just interesting details in NH. Nothing trivia-like that I can think of at the moment lol

Number 1 drink that goes well with everything besides water?


----------



## gobby (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow, I really don't know! I only drink water and redbulls lol so I'll say redbull (diet!)

Last time you were really angry?


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 12, 2019)

Yesterday, when my mom blamed me and got angry for something that was out completely of my control. =_=

Light mode or dark mode? (discord, twitter, etclol )


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 12, 2019)

Light mode. It hurts my eyes when it's dark for some reason.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh I use dark mode for everything, for the same reason. Light mode gives me a headache.

Same q? (I'm feeling uncreative atm)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

I don’t mind either one.

How is your morning going?


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 12, 2019)

Meh. Could be better

DO YOU HAVE ANY GRAPES??? (Brownie points for getting it)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2019)

no i dont get it but no i dont have the fruit at home lol

latest purchase?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2019)

Gas for my car. 

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 12, 2019)

A coffee from Tim Hortons.

Which coffee beans do you prefer?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

I don’t drink coffee anymore.

Do you drink soda at all?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2019)

sometime cola but not much rly.. i do like some fanta though 

fav collectible u own?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

Maybe the Spooky Doll? Not sure..

What's your jam right now?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 12, 2019)

I have strawberry preserves in the fridge.

Do you have a dream home?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2019)

Not really to be honest.  I don’t even have an idea of it at the moment, lol.

Do you have a dream car?


----------



## gobby (Sep 12, 2019)

Nope, don't think I'll ever even drive

What was your worst haircut?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 12, 2019)

My hair actually being cut? Probably when the woman cut it too short, when it was down my back before. Then it ended up right below my shoulders. It's grown back, that was over a decade ago. But I was pretty bummed lol.

Outfit you most regret?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2019)

Years ago, I used to have a lot of Angry Birds shirts. Now, I don't even wear them anymore and become uninterested with the series over time.

Most preferred sweets?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 13, 2019)

Hazelnut chocolates, especially Ferrero Rocher or Nutella (same people honestly lol)

Worst overnight homework experience? Like 10 page essay all-nighter, etc


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2019)

Having to work on school stuff for two days straight back before I switched majors and almost literally dying.

What thing have you been the most committed to in life?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

That's a damn good question! I'm not really sure...listening to music I guess? LOL.

What drink do you want more than ANYTHING at this very moment?!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2019)

water i guess or orange juice, just something so i dont get dehydrated from this booze lol

do u play cookie clicker?


----------



## carackobama (Sep 14, 2019)

Nope, I’ve heard of it haha!

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2019)

study, eat candy, have a beer boring life 
#student

most boring book/text u ever read?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 14, 2019)

Eh, can't really think of one off the top of my head. Maybe this book named Juice back in middle school, just didn't catch my interest. And I was an avid reader.

Do you watch news every morning? A lot of the adults I know seem to do so.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2019)

Yeah but it's because mom does I'm basically forced to lmao. Wish she could have picked a better morning show for it though, the channel she watches is pure crap.

fav kind of pie


----------



## mogyay (Sep 14, 2019)

cherry! i'm basic

fave nut?


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Peanut obviously

Are u adopted ( i was, twice)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

No, I’m not.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 14, 2019)

potato or carrots maybe even romain lettuce I can't decide but those are my top favorite

does sleep come easy for you or does it take forever for you to feel drowsy?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

It takes me an hour to fall asleep, no matter how tired I am.

Plans for Halloween?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 14, 2019)

none! i'm catching a long flight the day after : ) so just gonna chill 

fave candle scent?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 14, 2019)

cinnamon apple. It reminds me of the holidays.


pink vs blue which do you prefer?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Blue.

When’s the last time you got a haircut?


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

2 wks ago

How many games do you know on the SNES


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 14, 2019)

A good bit, I grew up playing SNES games because its the only console my parents bought until I was 9~ish 

Are you superstitious?


----------



## Fey (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes and no? I don't actually believe in any superstitions, but I kind of enjoy playing along with them once in a while. That probably doesn't make much sense to anyone else—I think I do it because there's some fun/fulfillment in seeing meaning behind things. 
Also, luck plays a huge role in many things I do, so I can't really say no to increasing good or lowering bad fortune. haha

How do you feel about taking tests?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

I just study the material beforehand and then don’t change my answers when I take the test, as that can cause you to miss more than you would have otherwise.

Do you watch anime at all?


----------



## Fey (Sep 14, 2019)

One could say I watch too much Anime in fact. I'm actually trying to decide on what to start next, since I've binged through so many series over the past year.

Have you been sorted into a Hogwarts House, and if so, where did the hat place you?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm a Ravenclaw!! Very proud to be one as well. 

What's your favorite episode of spongebob? (or your favorite childhood cartoon show idc)


----------



## Fey (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh wow, I haven't watched too much of it, but the episode where SB and Patrick play pretend in an empty box stands out in my memory (it's the box Squidward's new TV came in, and he's upset seeing them have more fun than he is)

What color would you choose if your hair had to be an unnatural color?


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2019)

light blue. I occasionally dye my hair actually and what I really want is my natural dark-brown hair with streaks of light blue in the front part.

what's your favorite number and why?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

42..maybe? It's the answer to the life, universe and everything!Kudos to whoever gets that ref.!

What was/is for dinner?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Hot dogs.

How many close friends do you have?


----------



## Dim (Sep 14, 2019)

none

you?


----------



## gobby (Sep 14, 2019)

LOL exactly zero

Watch any reality tv?


----------



## Beanz (Sep 14, 2019)

nope I don’t watch reality tv. I barely watch any TV anymore!

do you like Billie Eilish


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Not rly, bury your friend is kewl tho.

Do you have an illness ( like ze flu or cold) rn?


----------



## Dim (Sep 14, 2019)

i have crippling depression

do you w


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

All I do is w w w w w!  All I do is w w w w w no matter what!  

How is your Saturday going?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 14, 2019)

Okay now that I'm relaxing.

What do you do to help you sleep?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 14, 2019)

I listen to rain noises or white noise. I'd love to be able to listen to ASMR but the sound of m o I s t lips makes me uncomfortable 

whats your favorite perfume/cologne scent?


----------



## Dim (Sep 14, 2019)

No

Do you have a dog


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes! and I love him to bits

What are you currently aspiring for (or trying to get etc)? Can be irl or on tbt


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 15, 2019)

trying literally with every resource, everything I have, to get my baby's health back.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

surviving this literature class because my teacher is ****.

and i kinda need to study to keep my job so uhh.

anyway, fav collectible u own?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 15, 2019)

star wand is my baby

collectible u don't own but want?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

weird doll maybe? not that it's gonna happen but if anything that i would like to own one day. also red pinwheel to go with my green.

fav kind of coffee if any?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 15, 2019)

My recent favorite is Tokyo roast beans from Starbucks Japan. It's good for both black or with latte.

What's your favorite thing during this season?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

The crisp cool air

Whats your favorite place in the world?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2019)

My room, lol.

Same q?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 15, 2019)

Saaaame hereeee!
I just wish I had more time to relax in there.

Do you believe in god, any god?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes, I’m a Christian so I believe in God.

Do you have a bicycle you ride?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes, I have two, and I ride them almost every day.

What is your favorite thing about Autumn?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

Nothing. Pretty colours maybe but I could easily go hibernate, I hate cold.

fave phone u had if any


----------



## mogyay (Sep 15, 2019)

probably my current one? iphone 8+, although in saying that i'll probably switch so samsung maybe after this one

last holiday you went on?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Went to Myrtle Beach last year solely for the sky wheel.

Favorite thing to eat?


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

Rice. Buttery rice. Yum!


----------



## mogyay (Sep 15, 2019)

pad thai is currently my favourite meal mmmmmm

how often do u change ur bed sheets?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

Once a week I wash and dry my bed sheets (I can’t change them here because I don’t have any others).

Do you have trouble sleeping at all?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 15, 2019)

i'm not someone who can fall asleep instantly but i wouldn't say i have any trouble with it 

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2019)

It takes me an hour to fall asleep.  Lately I’ve been having trouble feeling off when I lie down too, like I’m going to pass out instead of falling asleep.

Favorite recipe?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2019)

Probably my mom's "Cowboy Beans". Every person who's ever tried it has fallen in love w/ it. They're THAT good!!

Do you like veggie burgers at all?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 15, 2019)

Eh sometimes, but not my first choice lol

White or sweet potatoes?


----------



## Kurb (Sep 15, 2019)

White.

Most embarrassing thing you've done?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

During a game once each friend gave out a naughty situation in which we would have to take a drink if we had ever done that.  I ended up finishing my drink first.

Favorite way to travel?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2019)

Depends on the distance. If I'm traveling a relatively short distance then I prefer to travel by bike, but if I'm going a long distance then I prefer to travel by car.

Favorite mythical pokemon?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 16, 2019)

Marshadow, as much as I hate them when my friend gets them in Smash bros, I still love them-

Favourite Legendary Pokemon?


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 16, 2019)

Yveltal. X&Y were my favorite games! 

Favorite cartoon show?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Courage the Cowardly Dog

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2019)

I used to, but I don’t drink it anymore.

Do you like sour cream?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)

I do like sour cream flavored chips but not JUST sour cream.

Favorite movie of 2019 so far?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2019)

_Avengers: Endgame._

You?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 16, 2019)

Toy Story 4

Do you still play your animal crossing game or have you given it a rest till horizons?


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm resting.

Same Q?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 16, 2019)

Giving it a rest, but may pick it up to finish my town before Horizons.

How about you?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 16, 2019)

I do. 

Who is your favorite person?


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 16, 2019)

My boyfriend. :')

Favorite game and why?


----------



## Fey (Sep 16, 2019)

A board game called Space Alert.
It’s played cooperatively, where you’re all part of a spaceship crew having to deal with threats until you’ve made it to safety. It’s both fun and challenging, because you work through the threats in real-time and need to coordinate with everyone to make it out alive. 

Same question!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 24, 2019)

It always shifts when I play something at the moment. Right now, it’s Undertale because of fourth wall breaks, clever jokes, hilarious dialogues, and how it hits me with emotions. The game seems to be handled with an artistic touch! What kind of bread do you prefer?

- - - Post Merge - - -

It always shifts when I play something at the moment. Right now, it?s Undertale because of fourth wall breaks, clever jokes, hilarious dialogues, and how it hits me with emotions. The game seems to be handled with an artistic touch! What kind of bread do you prefer?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

Potatobread! I have trouble finding it in France, sadly..  
But everytime I visit my family in Germany I go and buy me some. 

Do you have statues / figures of your favorite character from a game, series, etc. ?


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a woolly yoshi amiibo figure if that counts! I also have a yoshi pez holder... I love yoshi.

Strangest thing that has happened to you this week?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2019)

surprisingly small amount of reserved books.. only 7 "carts", we usually have like 10+ lol... so that was nice thoo 

fave kind o' candy?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

Candy corn.

Favorite day of the week?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2019)

uhh any day except sunday ig lol.

least fave candy?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 25, 2019)

Idk don't know.

Favourite pokeball?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2019)

The repeat ball purely based on its design.

Same question?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)

I really like the Dive Ball, purely from the design! 

Are you going to dress up for Halloween?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 25, 2019)

No, I haven't in about 4 years. 

If you were an animal, what would you be?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 25, 2019)

My family and ex say I'm a koala. Calm, cute, slow and lazy af usually, but once they're angry, turn into something like a hell dog.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2019)

Probably a sloth? Hell if I know!

Ever been to a mental health hospital?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 25, 2019)

Sloth. That's so cute.

Yes I have. I was an alcoholic when younger, devastated from helpless family situation at the time. It took me over a few months to beat this poison out of my heart and body.

What's the show/movie you enjoyed most lately?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2019)

I enjoyed watching Alita: Battle Angel with my mother.  Good movie to watch, but I was confused with the mediocre critic reviews. The people who watched it said otherwise. Have you ever made up a fictional world of your own?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh god yes. From like middle school to freshman year I was my grade's art gal and while that isn't true in the slightest bit now, I had a million OCs. I devised this one universe taking inspiration from the fact that radio frequencies are essentially unseeable colors where that was used to hijack people's brains by pre-disposing them to extremely high frequency rays of light that caused them to gain energy-related abilities. The protagonist was a girl who could see and manipulate all colors of the visible and invisible light spectrum, but she had to learn to control it as the array of new colors she could see overwhelmed her and she would at times, when exposed to high amounts of frequencies, have episodes like seizures.
The government made a special branch of the military for them and she usurped the government, all whilst pursuing the other main character who can also see all colors but additionally drain things of energy, leaving nothing but complete blackness, which basically instantly killed anything and he was unable to control it. 

But thats just one.

Anyways, Do you like stuffed animals/keep any on your bed currently?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 26, 2019)

No

Any pets that you'd consider 'obscure'


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> I enjoyed watching Alita: Battle Angel with my mother.  Good movie to watch, but I was confused with the mediocre critic reviews. The people who watched it said otherwise. Have you ever made up a fictional world of your own?



Ehh, they basically did some Hollywood rip-off from the manga(which is really good, haven't read it in a good time though) so I'm definitely not surprised, also a lot of people here never even mentioned the manga series so it's even more cray tbh.

Read the manga if you want the real deal.
--

As for obscure pets.. I'd say some specis of tarantulas I haven't seen a lot maybe.. or random bugs/fish that are not too common.

Fave snack?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

Potato chips.

Favorite way to have potato?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Potato pancakes!!

Ever go through withdrawals?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 26, 2019)

"the unpleasant physical and mental effects that result when you stop doing or taking something, especially a drug, that has become a habit." 
Not to my knowledge. Maybe I'm just not remembering.

If you were on a deserted island and you could only have one type of food to eat, what would you pick?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2019)

avocado probably or u mean a dish ..chickpeas with avocado.

least fav game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 26, 2019)

Gran Turismo 6. It was a let down for me and it looked like it was rushed to being released for the franchise's 15th anniversary at the time. Sometimes, you could finish last in a specific event even if you crossed the line in first place.

Oldest technology device you have?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2019)

My NN3DSXL

What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2019)

iphone 6s :3

coca cola or pepsi?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Coca cola!

Do you enjoy tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2019)

only when its cold or im sick ;x

fave fruit to eat?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Either blueberries or starfruit! I can't decide!

Last book you read?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 27, 2019)

honestly i dont remember lmao

any hidden/special talent(s) you got?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Not really.

Satan or Cthulhu?


----------



## Dim (Sep 27, 2019)

lol neither?

How was your week?


----------



## Irish9474 (Sep 27, 2019)

it was pretty good. started a new job that doesn't completely suck. 

Anime or live action?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2019)

Anime

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

reading(more unintentionally now due to my lit class lol), music, making creative things etc.

current hair colour?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2019)

Ash blonde. My default hair color.

Craziest experience you ever had?


----------



## buniichu (Sep 28, 2019)

Going four-wheeling in a jeep, and the car went sideways a bit, and ended up getting muddy water in the jeep. :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

What is your favorite snack?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

(I was just asked this not too long ago, xD...)

Anyway, potato chips.

Do you like PB&Js?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes! They're the best...other, than say, a fluffernutter: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluffernutter

How goes things?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 28, 2019)

Got a bit aggravated by some strangers today, but the rest of the evening went well for me. Does the “new car” smell make you feel something?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

I don’t know.  It smells nice, if anything I guess.

Favorite music genres?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

Metal and (almost) all of its sub-genres, jazz, classical, dubstep, downtempo, psychedelic rock, progressive rock, hip hop, industrial, etc. In fact the only stuff that gets under my skin is the heavy alternative stuff like Nickelback, Theory of a Deadman, Hinder, etc.

What's for breakfast?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 29, 2019)

It's not breakfast here right now, but I had eggs and rice spiced up with turmeric.

What is one thing that gets you excited but eventually lose interest in it?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2019)

Music recs. mostly because ppl think I like new artists that sound old but they end up being crap... like you can at least ask me before lol..

fav kind of pie?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2019)

Pecan. ALL THE WAY!!!

Same q?


----------



## Fey (Sep 30, 2019)

Honestly I can eat any of the fruit fillings straight by the spoonful, but I’ll say cherry for my top pick. 

What is something you’re looking forward to in the near future?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2019)

Hopefully, being independent. 

What's somthing that's been bothering you for the past couple of days?


----------



## Fey (Sep 30, 2019)

Haha, funny coincidence—being too dependent lol
I’m in my first relationship, and I feel so much that it honestly frightens me. 

What is a story (book, movie, show) that you would recommend to almost anyone?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 30, 2019)

Well, I'll have to go for Harry Potter. I'm a big fan of it, so yeah.. definitely a must-watch!

If you could create a game yourself, what would be the name and genre of it?


----------



## Fey (Sep 30, 2019)

Oh wow, you’re asking the tough questions, damn. 

Alright, how about this: “Procrastination!”
You have a specific goal to accomplish, but are distracted by numerous interferences (events that you draw or are given by other players). In order to succeed, you need to keep your motivation (for the goal) and fun (comes from the distractions) balanced, or you’ll fail due to either procrastination or burn-out. Winning condition is to finish your project before the timer runs out! 

What Villager personality (or combination of) fits you best?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 30, 2019)

Normal with a bit of Lazy.

I love this question so, SAME Q!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2019)

Smug, with a very, *very* small bit of jock.

Do you prefer antiques or modern things?


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Oct 1, 2019)

I love antique aesthetics and I h̶a̶t̶e̶ t̶h̶e̶ m̶o̶d̶e̶r̶n̶ w̶o̶r̶l̶d̶ but modern things seem a bit more human-filled??? I’m very dependent and I hate being alone so modern stuff feels more comforting. (Basically I’m a cancer (*?ο`*)

Questions for the peeps below, pastels or neon colors?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)

Pastels. I'd rather colors that are not glaring to the eye, thank you. I think pastels are prettier, anyways. 

How do you adapt to stress? Are you the type of person who can handle stress well, or can easily crack under pressure?


----------



## Fey (Oct 1, 2019)

Depends on two factors, namely the stress' intensity and my responsibility. 
Minor to medium stress often wears me out, and I tend to avoid the stressor or even give up if that's an option. Intense stress pushes me to my full potential though. Similarly, I'll quickly rise to the challenge and take the lead in a stressful situation when others are concerned. 

Same question to whoever is next!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2019)

Not well. I definitely can crack.

Have you ever played mafia before?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, way back in 2013/2014 on this site... lol

Have you participated in a Smash tournament on TBT before?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2019)

I have not.

Scariest movie you ever seen?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 1, 2019)

I forgot which one!

Craving any memes at the moment?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2019)

Can't say I am..

Pumpkin spice: yay or nay?


----------



## Dim (Oct 1, 2019)

yay? There good but depends really. I like them in baked goods but not in coffees

Who was the last person you spoke to?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Talk... not text


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

My roommate.

How often do you change your aesthetic (avatar and signature) on this site?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2019)

Usually once every month or so, though I've gone at least a few months without changing it, maybe making some minor edits like my collectible lineup.

 Same q?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2019)

Extremely rarely. I've only done it a couple times, I think.

Do you like apple cider?


----------



## Dim (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, only on holidays though.

Latest illness?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Not so much an "Illness" but I injured my big toe only a couple of weeks ago.

Fav cruise/walk song?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

I don’t really have one, so uhhhhhh I’ll just say this:






LOOOOL (got a kick out of that)

Do you like cereal, and if so, what brand do you eat?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 1, 2019)

yeah n-n my favourite is probably corn pops

do you collect anything?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Oct 1, 2019)

Yep! It may sound really silly because I am a teenager and not an old woman, but I collect birds! A store near me went out of business and I bought a whole bunch to support them and it just grew into a collection!

What is your favorite TV Show? (If you don't have one you can say movie/book)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 1, 2019)

If recently, Breaking Bad? What was good about it is that the plot was held consistent till the last episode, while quite a lot of TV shows in the US tend to go loose and inconsistent as it goes popular, to "just" keep airing for money.

How about yours?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Uh Breaking Bad,  I am the one knocks Yukii

And you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 1, 2019)

Nothing at the moment because it’s been forever since I watched a show (still no cable channels for me). Am I the only one who doesn’t care about getting collectibles on the forums?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 2, 2019)

You're not alone.

Is there any place you wanna live in outside your country?


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes, I want to live in Ireland! Everyone is so nice there!! 

Do you like horror games? If so, what's the scariest you've played or watched?


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2019)

Hm. I don't really play horror games outside of halloween, and that only started last year when I chose something mildly scary. That was Granny on my phone so probably that?

Do you keep your older gaming devices?


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes, dosnt everyone?

Where do you find happiness in your life?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

I find my happiness in helping others and being positive towards others... I like motivating others and helping them out you know.  It’s kind of a trivial question for me because I enjoy seeing others happy more than myself.  One of my goals in life is to be friends with as many people as possible and to help as many people as possible, so that’s why I’m pursuing my dreams~

Favorite song?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2019)

"Canto do desertor" by Lu?s C?lia <3

yours?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2019)

Well I have quite a few favorites, but one of them is _You Make Me Feel So Young_ by Frank Sinatra.

Be honest, what are you currently procrastinating on right now?


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2019)

i’m really thinking about it and realizing that i’ve actually caught up on most stuff i was putting off so yay me lol
if anything i’m procrastinating on finally drawing a different avatar but i never draw anymore so i lost all my skillz 

do you like sports


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 3, 2019)

Mm, kinda? I don't participate in any, but I guess it's cool.

Do you usually need others to help you get motivated to do things, or do you usually motivate yourself?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2019)

Others. I suck at doing stuff unless it's like things at work or just things I feel content with doing so yeah don't try to make me take initiatives lol..

do you like making bracelets, necklaces or stuff?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2019)

I actually do. I've made quite a few bracelets with a homemade loom, but I haven't done it for a long time cause school :/

What's your favorite internet meme?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey, that's cool ;o You should share pic imo I love seeing peoples handmade things 

"cool story bro" i think lol

yours?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2019)

Maybe sometime I'll share them, next time I'm able to go home for a break 
My favorite meme is probably the many variations of Steamed Hams on Youtube. I know that meme has been dead for a while now but I still get a laugh out of it.

Do you like classical music?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2019)

In a movie/game/background context yes, but it's nothing I'd sit and listen to on its own though. I don't mind it at all, just nothing I could keep listening and concentrating on. The composers did a hella work with the pieces but yeah basically it.

same q?

(also nice i even have a thread in museum for stuff like that) shameless ad


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 3, 2019)

Not really because I rarely listen to that genre.

The most amount of video games you played in a day?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

I can't remember for the life of me!

Do you like jazz music at all?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

Why yes I do Jerry

Favorite protagonist in media?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2019)

Shinichi from Parasyte the maxim

Favorite antagonist in media?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

Possibly the Joker from The Dark Knight movie?

What about you?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 3, 2019)

Me-Mania from Perfect Blue

Showers or baths?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

Showers for cleanliness, baths for pure relaxation!

Favorite type of cheese?


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 4, 2019)

My fave for grilled cheese sandwhiches is munster cheese. 

Your thoughts on the new Star Wars movies made by Disney.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 4, 2019)

I honestly have never seen a Star Wars movie in my entire life, as I think they are boring,
so I don't even want to watch them.. :x

Are you a tidy or messy person?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2019)

Somewhat messy...I TRY to be tidy though!

Ever have fried green tomatoes? They are delish!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

no i dont even like tomatoes lol

(except like in soup/sauce when u dont feel the pulp and stuff)

fave kind of cake?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 4, 2019)

Cheesecake!

Do you ever walk under the rain without an umbrella just for fun?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2019)

Mm, not my kind of thing. That reminds me of that scene from _Singin' In The Rain_, though. 

How do you feel about travelling the world?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2019)

There’s specific countries I want to visit like New Zealand, Japan, and Australia, but other than those I’m really content not traveling to the rest of the world.  c:

Favorite emoji?


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 4, 2019)

i'd love to go back to Ireland, it was fun when i went there with my family for 2 weeks. everyone was really nice and the views were breathtaking. 
my fave emoji would be the cat faces, dont really use emojis that much though.

nike or adidas?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

ehh  nike i guess? their shoes are good at least.

fav kind of turtle?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't even know a turtle breed at all... *Looks up turtle breeds on google* A Red Ear Slider turtle.

Here's a riddle: What is one thing that makes you want to never come again but do at the same time?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2019)

I don’t know.

Do you have many friends?


----------



## Irish9474 (Oct 5, 2019)

none really. unless were talking about ac villagers, then yeah, a couple XD

do you ski or snow board? if so, have you had any bad accidents or funny stories to share?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 5, 2019)

Nothing bad or funny but just good memories in general. The last time I went snowboarding was years back. It was a small hill but I had a blast anyway, during a bright sunny wintery day. 

When colder days start rolling around, does it give you some memories?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes, it gives me memories of depression and bad things happening (aside from Christmas), xD

Have you graduated or are you in university?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2019)

well i did graduate high school and yes i'm at uni at the moment if thats what u mean?? i never got an uni degree though.

fave guilty pleasure game?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 12, 2019)

Hm, thought question.. I'd say GTA, as I know violence is bad but sometimes 
it just feels so good to destroy the whole world around you.. q-q

What's you most important item ?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Oct 12, 2019)

my laptop

favorite dr seuss book?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 12, 2019)

Green eggs and ham.

Do you like Pecan? The animal crossing villager)


----------



## carackobama (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes! I think she’s super cute~

If you could eat any meal right now, what would you choose?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2019)

this greek vegetarian plate they have at a restaurant in town, so dang good (except olives they are the yuck lol)?

worst homework u ever had if u remember? or just a bad one


----------



## carackobama (Oct 12, 2019)

anything science related lmao

favourite subject at school?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 12, 2019)

Definitely history.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2019)

history and art :3 also swedish (high school) and german

worst subject?


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 12, 2019)

Umm... everything?

Favorite Animal Crossing game?


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2019)

New Leaf

Are you competitive in gaming or casual.. or both?


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 12, 2019)

Mostly casual.

What’s your favorite color?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2019)

Red

Favorite snack?


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 12, 2019)

At the moment I love snacking on snow pea sprouts. They’re just so munchy don’t judge 

What’s the last book you read?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Oct 12, 2019)

DOAWK: The meltdown

speaking of doawk, who is your favourite character in doawk (the book series)?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 13, 2019)

Never heard of the book, so I never read it, sorry. 

What is something you'd love to collect, if it wasn't too expensive / annoying to find?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 13, 2019)

I'd say figurines of favorite game characters etc. Not stuffed, but actual figurines <3
I'd also like a game room dedicated to collecting consoles I think. Nothing overwhelming, but enough to call it a "collection" lol.

Any plans for Halloween?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2019)

Not really, probably just going to be studying lol.

Favorite things to put on a salad?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 13, 2019)

Strawberry yogurt (yes, I know, I'm weird) 

Favorite "healthy" snack?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2019)

An apple.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Oct 13, 2019)

banana

Whats the feature you like most about isabel the puppy


----------



## mogyay (Oct 14, 2019)

her heart u.u 

do u sleep w socks on


----------



## carackobama (Oct 14, 2019)

not really! sometimes I do if it’s super cold tho

do you watch anime?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 14, 2019)

I rarely do. Fight me.

(sighs) Do you like k-pop?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 14, 2019)

I liked 2NE1, but they've been disbanded for nearly three years.

What are you eating for dinner?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2019)

Sushi, dumplings, and pork/broccoli from my favorite chinese delivery place.

whats your favorite band/music artist?


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2019)

God, it's hard to pick one! I'll go with Metallica as always~

You?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 14, 2019)

I like several, but the first one I thought of is The Beatles. <3 

Name one thing that you want to do before you go to sleep today.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2019)

Finish this assignment.

What’s the weather like today where you are?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 14, 2019)

Very cloudy, although it appears that some sun is starting to come out. 

You?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2019)

chilly but still sunny.

whats your favorite board/card game?


----------



## gobby (Oct 14, 2019)

I don't play boardgames! And the only card game I play is magic 

Do you have a favorite type of bread?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 14, 2019)

Sourdough and pretzel! 

What's your favorite game genre?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 15, 2019)

Definitely RPGs.

How many times have you flown on a plane in your lifetime?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

once

do you prefer coffee or tea?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 15, 2019)

Even tho I drink more coffee, I prefer tea! 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

I don’t really drink either anymore.

Favorite planet?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 15, 2019)

Neptune or Venus

you?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Probably Mars.

Favorite type of flower?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 15, 2019)

Roses!

Favourite season?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

summer, it's basically cold here otherwise so yep!

fav collectible on tbt?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

definitely NOT mori 

what'd you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

oat yogurt, coffee, sandwich, orange juice

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

I honestly don't think I ate anything this morning rip

How do/did you study for exams in school?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Generally try to study a bit each day a week in advance.  I say “try,” but I usually end up cramming the day before the exam.  LOL

What’s your favorite thing to learn about?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 15, 2019)

probably information about  pop culture things I like!

who was the last band/artist you listened to?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

Probably Sanjalice, or some song from the Yugoslav cast of the Hair musical(yes it existed lol).

fav kind of crisps?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

dill pickle crisps are my weakness


favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Cotton candy.

Favorite type of tree?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

Linden tree, for its extremely fragrant flowers.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 16, 2019)

Cherry Blossom, I love the scent (and bees like it!)

What song do you like to listen to even though it's really sad?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 16, 2019)

It happens to be my favourite song, it’s called I Don’t know you anymore by Savage Garden
I love listening to it because it’s really calming 

How was your day today?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 16, 2019)

pretty aight, got myself a soft pretzel and a churro so that was pretty great.

whats your favorite flower?

also I forgot to add a question in my response last time, my bad :s


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 16, 2019)

I think in english it's called "Viola tricolor" 

What color are the walls in your room?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 16, 2019)

White and pink!

You?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 16, 2019)

just white may or may not be padded

favorite soda?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 16, 2019)

None... I don't really like bubbly drinks...

Favorite season?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

Spring.

Least favorite season?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 16, 2019)

Winter (but after Christmas) 

favourite song right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

I don’t know, I don’t listen to music that often.

Favorite moon in our solar system?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 16, 2019)

the one I see every night

favorite gemstone?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

Emerald

Favorite collectible?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 16, 2019)

None. 

Ever tried knitting/stitching?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2019)

No.

Ever tried martial arts before?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 16, 2019)

I have not, but it sounds very interesting!

What's the scariest encounter you've ever had?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 17, 2019)

i got chased by a gang of guys on my walk home, it was super weird bc it was bright out, they were shouting things at me and running toward me, fortunately my house was really close so i sprinted and locked the door, they stood outside for a bit but then they walked off, was super weird (ik that's scary in a diff way but i've never had abnormal encounters lol)

fave emoji?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

Probably the :sobs: one, it had so many uses, I love it.

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

turtle, flowers, hearts i guess.

fave kind of french fries


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2019)

fresh fries

what was the last homemade meal you made?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2019)

Chili.

Favorite hobby?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

Playing video games. It's kind of an addiction though, but I like it that way.

Favorite school subject?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 17, 2019)

When I was a student, English and biology were my favorite. I liked physics too, but I was bad at it.

What is nice about autumn?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 17, 2019)

It's chilly but it doesn't snow (at least in early-mid autumn). 

Any songs that make you cry/emotional?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 17, 2019)

No, because I try to keep myself firm. Would you prefer to only eat the egg yolk or the egg whites if given the chance?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 17, 2019)

egg yolk

will you have the soup or salad?


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

Depends on what is available and the weather, but you can't go wrong with a fresh salads though! 

Do you run/walk around the neighborhood/house/property?


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Oct 17, 2019)

I don't go outside.

Emoji or emoticon?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 17, 2019)

smiley!

do you eat paper?


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope! lol

Do you prefer savory or sweet in terms of what you like to eat?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 18, 2019)

Savory/aromatics. Sweet just isn't enjoyable to me.

Earliest thing you can remember?


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

a photoshoot when i was 2 lmao

have you ever had a facebook account?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2019)

Yep. I barely use it though. 

Ever gone to a football game?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope, although I wouldn't say no if I ever get the opportunity to go one.

What was the last movie you watched?


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

probably umm star wars attack of the clones

favorite fruit?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Peaches

Do you ever taunt in competitive games (I.E. splatoon, CoD?)


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

yep :>

favorite collectible?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Invader, love that collectible

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah I love a good dark mint chocolate 

What’s ur favourite fruit


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2019)

Peach

favorite turn-based rpg game?


----------



## Dim (Oct 19, 2019)

Isn't it obvious??? Always will be Pokemon! Though imma bit meh on sword and shield :/

Can I have your soul?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2019)

Sure but it'll cost you 2-3 moris

can I have YOUR soul? or better yet your collectibles?


----------



## Dim (Oct 19, 2019)

I'd sell my soul for a yoshi egg in a heartbeat... ;-;

You ever TRICKED anyone on halloween?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope, as nobody even celebrates Halloween here where I live

Do you like Crash Bandicoot?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

yeah especially one i had for gameboy advance aha.

u?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Yup! It's been quite a bit of time since I haven't played it, but I used to play it on my dad's playstation 1!

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 19, 2019)

Bananas. Also, I definitely agree that I like Crash Bandicoot as a series.

Is there a taste for you that gives some kind of nostalgia?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 19, 2019)

most of the candy I ate as a kid!

favourite childhood food?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)

French fries... I think?

What’s the last thing you sat on? xD​


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2019)

the couch

favorite ramen flavor?


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Oct 19, 2019)

Chicken, but I don't really like ramen, but I've only had that cheap stuff so (●?∀｀●) 
What's your sun sign/ zodiac sign?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm a gemini. I guess the characteristics of being one are kinda true for me. 

Did you move out immediately when you were 18? If you aren't old enough to move out yet, would you like to move out as soon as possible?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 19, 2019)

I moved out not immediately after 18 but when I was still 15.

Which one would you like to be, sweet or strong?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

Yuki aka sweet

What's a morning routine like for you?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 20, 2019)

Get up, put on more clothes, head downstairs for breakfast, then come back up for brushing teeth and hair and all that jazz. 


What do you like to wear that feels comfy?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 20, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Yuki aka sweet


What *blushed*

Less clothes, preferably nothing on me, is most comfy.

What's your best favorite spice?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

The spice of life.

What are you most hopeful for?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 20, 2019)

My thread which is for REAL GAMERS

What comes after Y?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2019)

Z? lol and even more letters after that depending on ur alphabet

least fave soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

I don’t know to be honest.  Haven’t tried a soup I didn’t like yet.

Do you like sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2019)

yes except the shrimp ones it needs to die.

you?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 20, 2019)

I *LOVE* sushi! All kinds of sushi, even the shrimp ones are welcome here!

favorite kind of donut?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2019)

chocolate, or those white frosted ones with sprinkles yesss

least fav donut?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

Don’t have a least favorite, I like all donuts xD

Favorite thing to do during the weekend?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2019)

sleep and play aqw ..procrastinate aha

same q?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes, I have a swear pass.

Can Metroid crawl?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2019)

I don’t know... I don’t play Metroid.

Favorite thing to do during the week?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 25, 2019)

Just to relax and play video games, as I always would with my free time.

Are you surprised that your username is either red or blue?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)

No, we voted that to happen and either colour would be cool.

Anyways, worst book you ever read from either aspect?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

Too many to name.

Favorite movie?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

I dont really have a favorite movie in particular but I do really love mafia/mobster movies

Favorite veggie?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

Carrots

Favorite fruit?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 28, 2019)

Pineapple!

Favourite farmyard animal?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pineapple!

Favourite farmyard animal?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

Cow

Favorite song?


----------



## raeyoung (Oct 28, 2019)

I never have a consistent one, but the one I like the best right now is probably Run Away by TXT :]

Would you put your minecraft bed next to mine? just kidding... unless?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't have a Minecraft bed

Have you ever watched Static Shock?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes, love that show

Have you ever ridden a bicycle before?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

Literally every single day lmao
That's my primary mode of transportation, I'd be lost with it (and my feet would prob hurt a lot too)

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

Yep, I loved riding a bicycle in the past.

Ever watched anime before?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah. 

Are you sensitive to cold weather?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

No, if anything I'm the opposite. I'm really sensitive to warm/hot weather.

How often do you read a full book/novel?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 29, 2019)

I read books very often. I call myself a bookworm lol.

Are you bilingual?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes, english/spanish

Are YOU bilingual?


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Nope.
I know a touch of French but not even close to bilingual that's for sure.

Do you like watching horror?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes, its one of my favorite genres 

whats your favorite tree?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 29, 2019)

Palm trees. They're just so gorgeous to look at, we have a lot of them here in Florida and it's one of the things I like about living here.

Any upcoming games you're excited for? (with the obvious exception of the new Animal Crossing on Switch)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2019)

Pokemon Sword/Shield.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2019)

not really.

fave kind of pancakes?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 29, 2019)

I only ever ate Pancakes with Nutella on them, to be honest..  
So.. with Nutella! x)

Favorite colour?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2019)

Yellow and purple <3

How much free time do you have during the week?


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Well I at least have a couple hours after work but before bed most weeknights. I used to have a ton of time to kill on the weekends too but now my boyfriend claims most of that haha.

What was your fave Halloween costume you wore as a kid growing up?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 29, 2019)

I was Spongebob when I was in first grade .

What candle scent do you like to use during winter/during cold days?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2019)

Uh.... none.

What do you like doing on a sunny day?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 29, 2019)

On most days, just relaxing inside playing video games. But ignoring any costs to travel somewhere in my city, I'd just take a walk, take in the scenery, and observe the people around me.

Is it just me or is this forum experiencing a lot of double posts as of late?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2019)

It depends on the server, maybe cause it’s halloween there’s more people which is overloading the server causing it to lag and double post

Are you gonna be dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

It depends, honestly. I hope so? ;w;

What was the last thing you ate? :0​


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 30, 2019)

Some mac and cheese! Though I kinda want a donut now, thanks for asking about food.

What are you gonna be for Halloween?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 30, 2019)

Not planning on doing anything, to be honest.
I might put my long hair wig on and that's it,
just to annoy my boyfriend a bit who doesn't like it. 

What about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2019)

nothing probably just relax man this paper been killing me.

least fave candy?


----------



## lilbil (Oct 30, 2019)

Circus Peanuts. 

Favorite Halloween costume?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 30, 2019)

I like jack from nightmare before Christmas hehe

Do you prefer Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Halloween

Which do you like more, cats or dogs?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 30, 2019)

idk tbh, i think cats but it depends on my mood lol

do u watch anime?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2019)

Yes.

Favorite show?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2019)

Nothing that are new. I barely watch TV anymore.

What character from smash bros. got you to play their respective video game franchise if any at all?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 31, 2019)

Smash Bros Brawl is what introduced me to the Kid Icarus franchise. I still sometimes play Uprising today, and have a 3DS version of the original NES release. 

How many trick-or-treaters have you gotten tonight, if any?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2019)

None, we didn't hand out candy.

Next event you're looking forward to?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2019)

Christmas. Who cares about Thanksgiving, anyways? 

When's the last time you screamed?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

probably at my mom the other day for being a twerp lol

anyway fave crisps?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

Frito's Jalapeno-flavored corn chips.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2019)

Sour cream and onion, but I just call them chips lol

Favorite way to have potato?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 2, 2019)

I really like potato wedges, specifically the ones from Mary Brown's (a Canadian restaurant chain). Those things are the closest you'll get to perfection on this planet. 

What are you most looking forward to this November?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2019)

New episodes of RWBY, new episodes of My Hero Academia, and new episodes of Black Clover, studying and gaining knowledge, having fun with friends, going to sports games, and Thanksgiving Break.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

Thanksgiving, I guess? I can't think of anything else. Oh and possibly snowfall.

Ever have a bad reaction to anything?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't remember as I try to keep my cool as of late.

Are you affected by daylight savings time today?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes I am.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm not sure. Don't think so?

Do you look forward to Thanksgiving?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

Eh not as much as Halloween and Christmas, though I do enjoy the thought of spending time with family.

How early do you start celebrating the Christmas/holiday season?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2019)

by advent/early december before that is a crime tbh lol

you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah I don't usually start celebrating the Christmas season until after Thanksgiving, although I start thinking about what presents to get for people not long after Halloween.

Same Q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 4, 2019)

Really, I don't at all until December comes. Sometimes even later on in December.

What sodas do you like, if any?


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 4, 2019)

Root beer, it's the only kind I drink. I usually just drink water though. 

What's the most recent thing you've accomplished?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 4, 2019)

I finished as a quarterfinalist at my debate tournament. 

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2019)

Long day of classes and studying.

What do you value most in life?


----------



## gobby (Nov 4, 2019)

My family!

Have you taken up any new hobbies?


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 4, 2019)

I did hiphop dancing during spring/summer when living in China but haven't continued since moving back to where I usually live.

What is your dream?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2019)

Don't really have one, I guess. To get by?

Do you have any embarrassing facts about yourself?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Don't really have one, I guess. To get by?

Do you have any embarrassing facts about yourself?


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2019)

I live in Canada and only know the imperial system for some reason, like say if someone gives a measurement in centimetres for example I don’t know how long/tall/etc they’re talking ;_;

what’s for breakfast


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2019)

Sausage, egg, cheese biscuit, a banana, and some orange juice.

Do you watch either Saturday cartoons or anime?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2019)

I get all my entertainment through the internet nowadays. I don't use cable at all anymore, which means I don't have to adhere to a select schedule. I've watched a few anime series but I'm definitely more of a casual viewer of that. 

Do you still have cable TV?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 18, 2019)

Oops, looks like I killed the thread. Personally I don't use cable anymore.

Are you looking forward to the holiday season?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2019)

Not particularly.  Autumn/winter is my least favorite time of the year.

Do you like cake?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2019)

i love cake, i'm struggling to think of a cake that i do not love

do you like coffee?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 18, 2019)

Yep! I usually have one cup a day, and iced coffee is good too

Have you decorated for Christmas yet? If not, are you planning to?


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 18, 2019)

I haven’t yet but it’s a tradition that myself and my family all come together on the 1st of December To decorate for Christmas. It’s spectacular.

What is your favourite Christmas tradition? (Can be food, cultural etc)


----------



## Celinalia (Nov 18, 2019)

chocolate i love it sm idk it?s just a christmas thing for me but i could always eat chocolate

do you know the app amino?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

yeah but i dont use it

fave kind of tea?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 18, 2019)

Iced Peach Tea (if that counts)

When's the saddest you've ever been?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 18, 2019)

I would say right now but honestly the worst part of my life so far was probably summer 2015, so then.

Favorite game right now (that isn't Animal Crossing)?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

Sea School! Recently rediscovered this great ms-dos game that i've been looking for for decades.. man it's so cheesy it's fun.

recent game u really dislike?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 18, 2019)

This might get me crucified on this forum but I'm gonna point out the giant elephant in the room anyway. Pokemon Sword and Shield. Just a general increasing lack of interest in Pokemon combined with it feeling even more rushed than past Pokemon games.

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 18, 2019)

During the winter/end of year holiday. Feels so cozy just thinking about it.

What gives you goosebumps in a good way?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 18, 2019)

The touch of my lover. Or the moment a scoop of amazing cuisine is put in my mouth.

What about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

really awesome music, movies, books.. <3

fave dip sauce?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2019)

Honey mustard.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

cheddar cheese, bearnaise sauce, guacamole, or fresh island :3

(also @NUH I agree, it looks very rushed and too much random experiments going on)

anyway, least fave crisps?

- - - Post Merge - - -

cheddar cheese, bearnaise sauce, guacamole, or fresh island :3

(also @NUH I agree, it looks very rushed and too much random experiments going on)

anyway, least fave crisps?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2019)

Idk.  Cheddar?

Favorite anime?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 22, 2019)

So far Cowboy Bebop - as overrated as that choice may be, I never expected CB to be *that* good when I first watched it.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 22, 2019)

No question for me to answer, oops 

Do you have a favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)

Yep.  Lucario

Same question?


----------



## Aquari (Nov 22, 2019)

Garchomp

whats your favorite desert?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

Maple donuts are always a treat (based on my username that probably surprised no one). I like so many desserts though that sometimes it's hard to choose. 

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2019)

Tough choice! I'm gonna have to say eclairs, I guess. Oh so yummy!!

Do you take any meds? If so, what for?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah, I take medicine in the morning and night for energy and a mood stabilizer (antidepressant).

What are your plans this weekend?


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2019)

maybe go see my friends and watch the grey cup LoL I don't care about football but it is nice to spend time with them anyway

what would you buy right now if $10,000 just appeared in front of u


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 23, 2019)

I'll fix my bathroom with it right away.

You?


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 24, 2019)

I would use it to pay off my family’s debt. Then use the rest of the money to move away out of this house.

If your life was a movie, who would compose the soundtrack?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

Aaa, tough choice. So many talented musicians I really like. But uh.. Lu?s C?lia it is then ;3

Least fav ac villager?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 24, 2019)

Still Ricky; still remember him

Which is your favorite subject between math, science and history?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

HISTORY, easily! Love learning about the world and its past.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2019)

same, history :3 i hate maths lol

least fave book u read?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

I don’t know.  Haven’t read a book in awhile.

Least favorite anime?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

Love Hina. Not a fan of those types of animes in general anyways.

Most favorite anime?


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2019)

Sailor Moon i guess,not much of an anime person! also really love the OG Pok?mon anime and not just because of nostalgia it's good fight me

do you still own anything from your early childhood? (a teddybear etc)


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 24, 2019)

yes

favorite dessert?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2019)

Tres leches cake.

Do you own any Amiibo?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

not anymore but used to own a bunch aha

same q?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 25, 2019)

I own a lot, they're nice to have around, they look neat and you can make use of them in certain games as well, so that's pretty cool.

Do you collect anything? If so, what?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

I collect moon jewelry. I have a necklace/bracelet that has real moon rocks inside of it. Moon shaped anything. 

same question?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2019)

Not really. The only things I really collect are video games and music(either digitally or physically).

Ever have a fluffernutter?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

uh no and i cant eat it anyway lol

least fav food?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2019)

Bacon.

Favorite food?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 25, 2019)

Rice with gravy.

Favorite type of humor? (E.g. Memes, slapstick, dry)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2019)

most stuff unless it's bad tumblr memes/rape jokes etc.

i have a pretty dry and dark humor usually but those bad made in five seconds tumblr meme pics no. and yeah rape is def nothing to joke about. also some obvious racist and -phobic u dont joke abt stuff but u get the idea.

you?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 25, 2019)

My humor is pretty dry. The best example of what I enjoy is the comedy group Monty Python. I also like fast-action humor- like a sudden explosion at the right moment, lol.

What's the worst book you've ever read?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2019)

Probably all those old greek and roman epics we read parts of for class because we never had time to get into them and they are way too advanced to get all the references on unless you read them a certain way and really make an effort to understand. what i actually read tho while not worst i never got into "one flew over the cuckoo's nest", because half of the book were basically describing environments and people and nothing happened lol.

also all those hardcore sci fi and fantasy books how abt no.

anyway, most boring class u ever had/took?


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

Sociology in college last year. I remember I would literally almost fall asleep in the class but there were only 6 kids in the class so I couldn?t blend in.

Favourite restaurant?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Not sure, we don't go out enough to really say!

Sushi, yay or nay?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2019)

yay! <3 yummm

least fav dish?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

I suppose linguini alfredo though it's hard to say 'cause I like almost anything.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2019)

Bacon.

Favorite anime character?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 26, 2019)

Iris's Emolga (Probably doesn't count)

Favorite Chocolate Bar?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Milky Way.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2019)

ONIONS.

Do you heavily dislike assignments where it involves researching stuff online and think you gained nothing out of it?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 27, 2019)

It depends on the assignment. Most online sources are unreliable, so you have to make sure the information you're reading is also trustworthy.


Favorite book to read?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2019)

Almost Transparent Blue(Ryu Murakami), and On the Road(Jack Kerouac)

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Not sure. I DO like to read the short stories by H.P. Lovecraft and Edgar Allen Poe...does that count? I remember liking The Wheel of Time series too but only got through like the first 2-3 books or so. I've gotta pick up on those again!

Same q again?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 27, 2019)

And Then There Were None by Agatha Christie. It's absolutely brilliant!


Have you ever traveled (in the sense of somewhere foreign/far away)?


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes, many times! I love to travel, so i've been to a lot of countries. Excited for the future, I got some destinations in the back of my mind. 

Are you treating yourself a christmas gift this year? And if so... what? ♥


----------



## spookyaleks (Nov 27, 2019)

hmm not sure what I want this year, but I'm saving for new horizons might call that my late present to myself haha!

favorite disney movie?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Not sure I have one. If I do I've forgotten it.

Brownies or cupcakes?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 27, 2019)

Brownies in terms of baking. If it's about eating then it may be cupcakes!

Is Thanksgiving the thing where you live?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 28, 2019)

Yep. I can't wait to dig in tomorrow...or, well, later I guess.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2019)

As it is, maybe Gurren Lagann? I wanna say Cowboy Bebop but I actually haven't seen that much of it!

Are you a potato?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

i hope not o_o

fave kind of pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sausage!

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2019)

vegetarian

fave pasta?


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 28, 2019)

Chicken Club or Pepperoni and Pineapple.

Favorite game on the DS?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2019)

Damn good question! Probably one of the Castlevanias.

Same q?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 28, 2019)

Hard to choose one, I would say Pokemon Soul Silver. Had lots of fun with that game.

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 28, 2019)

Christmas! Home feels the most like home whenever it's winter. Plus we celebrate it in a unique way.

Have you ever attempted writing a creative work of fiction?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't think so..? I can't remember but unlikely as I HATE writing!

Macaroni & cheese or spaghetti?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

Spaghetti. 

Do you have any kind of advice for someone who's a Senior in High School?


----------



## Dim (Nov 28, 2019)

Don't ruin it with a relationship I guess? Speaking on my brother's behalf not myself

Enjoy a good thanksgiving dinner? no?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes, Thanksgiving was fantastic, now to go into a coma, see you all in a decade

Play any instruments? If so, what instrument?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2019)

Nah! I used to have an ocarina...though I'm not sure why I got it as I know NOTHING of playing music!

If you celebrate it, then what's your favorite side dish on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 28, 2019)

I've attempted to learn piano and violin. Both never clicked with me, though I liked piano the most.

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

Mm... I guess dancing around the room as a form of procrastination. 

Is it easier to be motivated to do something when you're thinking that you're doing it for someone else other than yourself? Or is it the opposite?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2019)

It's about equal.

You?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm not so certain myself, but I think it's easier for me to be motivated for someone else. 

How would you personally feel about getting a career in the creative industry? For example, being a dancer, performer, singer, musician, artist, etc.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 29, 2019)

I would be overwhelmed if I would get such a career, on the same time, I doubt that I would be ready to start said career, as my skills are maybe not the best. :/

Are you more a cat person or dog person?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2019)

Cat! Less maintenance.

Same q?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2019)

Cat person. I have a cat sitting behind me as I type this and she won't let me answer differently.

Do you think that in general, the future will be better or worse in a hundred years?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2019)

Tough to say. I'm gonna say better as I'm overall optimistic.

Favorite side dish, Thanksgiving or otherwise?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2019)

Dressing!

You?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 29, 2019)

What sort of question is that.. 


What will you be doing for Christmas Day this year


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2019)

I really don’t know to be honest.

Do you ever get depressed?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 29, 2019)

Yes, unfortunately...

What’s the last video game you actually enjoyed playing?​


----------



## Antonio (Nov 29, 2019)

Splatoon 2


Do you have any grapes?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2019)

I do not.

Next game you're looking forward to?


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2019)

The Switch release of Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles. I think it?s supposed to release in dec.?

your opinion on cats ?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2019)

They're either cute and wonderfully affectionate or complete antisocial, claw-swiping *******s.

Roast beef or turkey?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2019)

Turkey!

Discord or Skype?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2019)

If I had to choose, neither.  I guess I’ll say Discord, but I have a love-hate relationship with it.  Skype was terrible, however.  Isn’t even worthy of any love.

What are you passionate about?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2019)

Pears

Favourite fruit?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

I like just about any kind of fruit, but I guess peaches? 

Have you ever gone to a Broadway play? If not, would you like to someday?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2019)

I have not and I'm not sure I would. I guess it depends? Like, what the play's about?

How about you?


----------



## SleepingLiving (Nov 30, 2019)

No and no.

Have you ever been seen pooing in public?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2019)

I can't say I have. o.o

Favorite soda?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

Cranberry

I feel dead inside. So do you, right?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2019)

Actually, yes. Lol.

How goes things?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

Terrible

Cake or death?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 30, 2019)

Death

Do you like Leif or Brewster?


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

Neither, they both deserve the chair.

Can i call you tiffany?


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2019)

Nah, I can't live up to such a name. 

What's your favorite non-country-you-reside-in specific holiday? (e.g. You live in the U.S. and really like Hinamatsuri/Girls' Day [Japanese holiday].)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2019)

dunno really? but sure could use more holidays on the year here..

do u like ice coffee?

- - - Post Merge - - -

dunno really? but sure could use more holidays on the year here..

do u like ice coffee?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 4, 2019)

yep! not rly if it's just plain black (altho i can drink it) but i love ice white coffee or ice latte mmm

do u use social media a lot?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 5, 2019)

No, I find it dull.

Do you focus more on the past, present or future?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

Present.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

present i guess, i don't care much for the future with all its digitalisation and individualism etc. and my own past is nothing good to think of.

anyway, most yuck crisps flavour?


----------



## buniichu (Dec 5, 2019)

Possibly cherry?

What is your favorite flavor of a poptart?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

there are cherry crisps? hm never heard of..but yeah there are lol

never had those since it's not really a thing here

do you like bob from animal crossing?


----------



## buniichu (Dec 5, 2019)

I do, he is adorable! c:

What is your favorite dessert dish?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

cheesecake... yum especially lemon!

do you like to eat shrimps?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes!

You?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 5, 2019)

i don't eat fish so nope!

do u get a stocking at xmas?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes!

Have you used GroupMe before?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

No. Idk what that is.

Biggest fear?


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2019)

Drowning… hence why I work as a life guard and do swim lessons with children.

Passing this question to the next person aswell.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 5, 2019)

Large power lines.

Passing the question on!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2019)

Hm, I guess a big fear of mine is heights. I feel like I'll fall to my demise or something. Yet, I've thought about skydiving someday in the future. ;o

Can you type pretty fast?


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes. But only on the computer. When writing on my phone I'm doomed to type SOMETHING wrong every time, ahaha.

Are you done with your exams?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

Nope, they haven’t started yet.

How has your day been?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pretty great actually! Just finished school for the year, and now I get a 8 week holiday.

Same question?


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

I mean, I just woke up... so great so far.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 6, 2019)

nope, my bunny sadly passed away around 2 months ago : (

how many coats do u own?


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2019)

………… too many for my own good. Six. I love coats, especially trench coats. Just bought one as a Christmas gift for myself, I've been drooling over it for ages. Will have a big clearout soon, my closet hangers need it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to ask a question! Oops

Favorite Christmas movie?


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 6, 2019)

The perfect movie for Halloween AND Christmas; The Nightmare Before Christmas.

Who is your idol? (Can be a fictional character too!)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

I guess a lot of musicians I love, but also people who manage to live their dream basically. It takes a lot of courage and support and sometimes moolahs to do that, so yeah.

Fave instant ramen flavour?


----------



## buniichu (Dec 6, 2019)

Chicken flavored 

What anime are you into at the current moment?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures Stardust Crusaders - Battle in Egypt arc

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2019)

same kinda i need to start on battle in egypt but i have lit like no life these days  and it's kinda long.

worst anime?


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

All of them.

Favourite reality TV show


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

None.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## Pixori (Dec 6, 2019)

Broccoli? I think... Hah. 

Do you have any pets? If so, what kinds? n v n


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2019)

I do, I have a house rabbit (picture cuz i love her) basically lives like a cat, and a dog that lives in my mom's part of the house.

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 6, 2019)

depends what food/drink it is but probably chocolate??

what time will you need to get up tomorrow?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)

Whenever I want.  It’s a Saturday, XD

Favorite Animal Crossing villager?


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2019)

Pietro and Boots 

do you know how to cook


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2019)

Well, not really. I can only make basic things, to be honest. Besides knowing how to make instant noodles, all I know how to cook is eggs and rice. Pretty much it. I'll learn someday, lmao. 

Did you have a part-time job when you were in high school? If you're still in high school, do you or have you had one?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Nope. Looking back I should definitely had one though..

Fave holiday food?


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 7, 2019)

Pigs in blankets ig.

Favourote letter to write?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

L, S, or F!

One thing you want for Christmas?​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

Since I got my pinwheel.. I'm just hoping our final paper for this part of the class won't be too hard ;;

you?


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 7, 2019)

Probably the next Pokemon Adventures manga series.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Same q?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Nintendo Switch of my own hhaaaaaaaahaaaa...

What are you the most excited for this month besides Christmas?​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

My birthday : ) (on the 27th)

least fave holidays dish?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Stuffing... mehemamdantnsng *shot*

Same question? :3​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

ham :v  ewww.

plans for the weekend?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Decorating the Christmas tree! 

What’s your favorite breed of dog? <:​


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 7, 2019)

Dalmatians. They're so unique and pretty. Only problem is that they're way too hyper for me to ever consider getting one. My favorite breed that I could actually have would be a Pomeranian. 

Same question?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Irish Wolfhounds and pugs, oh my goodness  i feel bad for pugs but they're so gosh dang cute  

what are your favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

cheese, mushrooms, veggies :3

same q?


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

Mushrooms, peppers, tomatoes

What do you want for the holidays?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

A bottle of scotch! Preferably single malt, well-aged!!

Same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm honestly not really sure what I want, I kinda feel bad asking people for stuff even during the holiday season :,>

What kind of phone do you have (if one at all)?


----------



## Shadow Star (Dec 7, 2019)

Huawei P Smart. My mum actually has the same phone. XD

If you could travel anywhere, where would you go and why?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Massachusetts. Yeah, I’m even surprised with my answer. I’d just really like to see my boyfriend again and be with him... 

Same question?​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

Norway! I love those valleys, man!

Hard candies or soft candies?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

soft candies! i'm always too impatient for hard candy, lmao.

The ocean or the forest?


----------



## Marte (Dec 7, 2019)

Hard one, but I'm going with the ocean. The smell of salt water in my heart <3

Pepsi VS Coca-Cola?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2019)

Coca-Cola. 

Ever just have a dance jam by yourself in your bedroom?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

Not really...the music I listen to isn't really 'dance-able'.

What's your goal right now?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 9, 2019)

To be happy and spread kindness! I try to focus on that!

What's the weirdest thing you own?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2019)

Well, duh, I don't have anything strange I own right now.

what is the ugliest thing you have ever ever owned in your life?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 9, 2019)

Unfaithful relationship.

How much of influence would it be to your everyday if the TBT didn't exist in the world anymore?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2019)

Quite a lot, though we always have Discord so you would hope people would resort to that I guess : >

Ugliest garment you ever owned?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

I don't think any of my clothes have been ugly (as I have chosen them all).
Do you have a Splatoon amiibo?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

No but I love the game 

Favourite game?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Minecraft.
What's your favourite cheese?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Mozzarella.

What time is it for you?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

15:30
Magenta, yellow, or cyan?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Yellow.

Apples or oranges?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 9, 2019)

apples!

are u sleepy


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

i'm always some degree of sleepy haha 

Least favorite color?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

not really any, i'll just say pink?

favourite animal crossing main character?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

Isabelle, I guess? Idk. Hard to decide.

Favorite bird?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2019)

Probably Scarlet Macaws. Their feathers are so beautiful! <3

Same q?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

If you talkin' about ACNL then probably Twiggy.
What food are you in the mood for right now? I want noodles


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2019)

more of this whiskey sauce my mom made it's amazing.

fave collectible on tbt?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

Any one of those tripped-out-looking eggs!

Bbq chicken or buffalo chicken?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2019)

ehh bbq if i have to eat it ig lol

fave kind of sauce?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

Either sweet & sour or honey mustard!

Favorite holiday?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of any holidays because, one it makes me more busy for family. And two, all vets are closed during it..

How about you?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

that makes sense, I feel u. I think mine is Halloween because I live for spooky stuff :')

favorite pokemon?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

That's a good question! Articuno...Blaziken...etc. Hard to choose just one!

Favorite element in Pokemon?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

probably fairy or ghost, but im also partial to grass :')

favorite flower?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Bluebell
Pearl or Marina?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Marina!

Pastel or neon?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Def pastel.
Favourite colour combination? Mine is dark grey and your signature text colour.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2019)

Basically the color scheme of my avatar/signature <3


Worst type of pizza you've tried?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

Probably Hawaiian, which isn't saying much 'cause I still enjoy it!

Same q?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

A stale cheese and tomato...ew.

Do you like mint flavour?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes.

Have you ever turned in an assignment late before?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes.

Do you like Coffee?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

YES!

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Too many, xD

Do you have gloves for the wintertime?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Not this year...

Do you drink a lot of water or not enough?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Not enough.

Stars or hearts?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Stars!

Top bunk or bottom bunk?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

Top

Socks or no socks?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Socks.

Sandals/flip flops or tennishoes?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Sandals

Milk first or cereal first?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

Cereal

Water or Juice?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)

Water.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

COFFEE!!

Dips for chips/crisps: salsa or french onion?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 9, 2019)

Neither. I like them either plain or with queso!

Ice cream or cake?


----------



## MrMister5555 (Dec 9, 2019)

I don't ever really eat just ice cream, I love chocolate shakes though I'm not sure that counts. If shakes count then ice cream. Otherwise cake and I only like plain yellow cake with no frosting or chocolate cake with chocolate frosting. I know I'm so picky XD 

If you could live in another country even if just temporarily like lets say a year. Which country would you choose?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

Possibly Poland as it's a large part of my heritage(I'm like 50% Polish or something).

Same q?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 10, 2019)

I think Japan or Northern Ireland -- Japan because I've always wanted to visit and Ireland because my family is originally from Ireland and Scotland, and Ireland is the prettier of the two IMO lol

when's the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 10, 2019)

maybe a month or so? my fianc? and I usually go on walks around our neighborhood really often but we have been really busy lately u.u 

what is your dream job?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

A YouTuber... But it might not be in January *COUGH COUGH* ...COPPA... sorry
Sweet or savoury?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 10, 2019)

Savoury. I love spicy food and just super flavourful food for sure.

Sausage or bacon?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

Bacon
What was the first video game you played?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 10, 2019)

Maplestory back when I was in elementary school 

Favourite food?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

Raps with tomato pure' and mozzarella cheese, cooked
What is your ACNL town theme?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't remember and I no longer have the game.

Ever have acorn squash?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2019)

uhh no?

do u like mac n cheese?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes, well that's complicated. I like the way my mum makes it, but most people have it with sauce, and I hate that...
Do you have Pocket Camp? I don't... Takes up too much space >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2019)

yes i do and i'm stuck 5lyf.

do you play any mmo's?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

Not to my knowledge.
If you own a Switch, which games do you own for it?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 10, 2019)

A lot...Splatoon 2, BOTW, FE Warriors and Three Houses, Super Mario Odyssey, Pokemon Sword/Shield and more...

Are you left or right handed?


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 10, 2019)

I use both.

And you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm dominantly right-handed but I also use both hands.

What's your favorite Yoshi color?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2019)

Black or Pink, I'd say.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2019)

Red.

Have you played any of the Xenoblade games?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2019)

Nope, I only know what some are about ;3

fave kind of muffin?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2019)

Def blueberry 

What was your favorite class(es) in high/secondary school?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2019)

Probably art. Idk.

Favorite kind of pie?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 10, 2019)

Apple!

Favorite music app (e.g Spotify, Apple Music, Amazon Music)?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 10, 2019)

Spotify!

Favourite dessert?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2019)

Tres leches cake.

How many languages do you know?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 10, 2019)

Two, English and Spanish.

Best cereal brand in your opinion?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2019)

Golden grahams! Those things are addicting as hell!!

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2019)

Coco puffs.

Have you played any Fire Emblem games?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 10, 2019)

I hate FE series, so no.

Have you ever played any game of Mystery Dungeon Shiren series?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 10, 2019)

Nope! Never even heard of it! o-o

Favorite anime as of right now?​


----------



## Balverine (Dec 11, 2019)

toss up between cowboy bebop and fullmetal alchemist

favorite gemstone/mineral?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2019)

Opal.

Same q?


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 11, 2019)

Amethyst, though Opal is a very close second (my birthstone lol).

What are you currently obsessed with?


----------



## iExist (Dec 11, 2019)

Animal Crossing
Are you more claustrophobic or agoraphobic?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2019)

agoraphobic for sure. kinda comes with asperger you know lol :/

worst holiday gift you ever got?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

I don’t know.

Best holiday gift you ever got?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 11, 2019)

I’ve had way too many to pick just one! Any gift is special to me tbh

Thing you’re most excited about for the holidays?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Not much, really.  Just focused on school right now.

How often do you log in to TBT?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 11, 2019)

I haven’t logged in for a while but I’m going to try and be more active again! But usually when I use the site a lot a few times a day c:

favourite villager in your current AC town?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Lucky.

Milkshake or smoothie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2019)

Smoothies. Both are good though. 

Do you have any time off during the holidays? If so, what do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, and I’m not sure yet to be honest.  Probably studying for my last semester of school.

Same question?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 11, 2019)

I will have some hours off now and then as usual, not specifically for holidays. And I'll be playing my towns in NL as much as I can, as same as usual.

Do you have any very favorite character from anime or manga? If so who is it?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes.  That would probably be Asta from Black Clover.  I relate to him a lot as I can be annoying sometimes, but I really see the good in everyone and want to make everyone happy.  Also the fact that he was born without any magic, but became strong over time by working very hard is something I relate to on a personal level.  I don’t have really any natural talents when it comes to intelligence, but I’m able to better myself by working harder than anyone else every day (long winded explanation, sorry lol).

Same question?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 12, 2019)

that's tough lol
probably a toss up between Smoker and Wiper from One Piece, I love them both dearly lol

favorite constellation? or your star sign of you don't have one?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

Big Dipper.

Favorite dipping sauce (lol)?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2019)

Ketchup because it's the most versatile. Tastes good with so many different things. 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

Honey mustard.  I love it so.

Burgers or hotdogs?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2019)

Definitely burgers. Especially spicy chicken burgers. 

Soup or salad?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

Uhhh.. uhhh uhhh.... salad!  No, wait!  Soup!  Soup!  _but it was too late..._

Favorite song right now?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2019)

Don't really have one; I usually listen to albums in full.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2019)

Right now, well I have a lot I love but if I had to pick an one-time fave, definitely "Canto do desertor" (Lu?s C?lia)

fave potato dish?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 12, 2019)

Light salted mushed potatos, mixed with heavy cream.

Were you believing in Santa Claus when you were a little child?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Light salted mushed potatos, mixed with heavy cream.
> 
> Were you believing in Santa Claus when you were a little child?



Don't remember, like I found out it was fake kinda early. I still enjoy people dressing up and handing out the gifts though.

same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2019)

For a while. I was basically told he wasn't real and said I still believed anyway, but the magic was sorta gone at that point. Eventually I grew to accept he wasn't real LOL.

Have you ever played Town of Salem?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 12, 2019)

No

Do you hope the badge system makes a reappearance in Animal Crossing: New Horizons?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 12, 2019)

Nope. I don't expect anything about anything until the moment I open the box.

What do you think would do if there was an announcement from this site that they're gonna delete all the databases and close this site tomorrow?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

I would be fine with it to be honest.  I’ve made some good friends from here that I can still contact.  It would be sad for sure, but not the end of the world for me.

Same question?


----------



## Marte (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm neutral about it. Even tho I've been a member for awhile, I haven't really gotten to know people (like, besides the threads). I use this site more for the sake of observing others thought about the game, and joining all the Basement talk, haha. So I wouldn't have a big reaction. 

What hairstyle do you most enjoy wearing?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

Styled and to the side.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2019)

Short, brushed back.

Do you suffer from a mental illness?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

Not really to be honest.  I was born with Aspergers (Autistic Spectrum Disorder), but I wouldn’t consider that a mental illness.

Do you like classical music?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes. I grew up with it, it's a main stream in my world of music. Though, ofc depends on who are the players, singers and most of all conductor.

Did you buy any Christmas/holiday gifts for someone? If yes what is it?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah I bought some expensive make-up thing for my mom, that's it I guess for now :3

(asperger's is most definitely a mental disease but each to their own lol)

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I bought some expensive make-up thing for my mom, that's it I guess for now :3
> 
> (asperger's is most definitely a mental disease but each to their own lol)
> 
> fave kind of tacos?



Just looked it up and you’re right.  However, I don’t really consider it as a mental handicap or see myself differently from anyone else.  That’s moreso what I meant with my reply.

Anyway, hard shell tacos with everything on them.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 13, 2019)

Mangoes! 

And as an autistic person, I wholeheartedly agree with you Izuki, it may be considered a 'disorder' but I don't feel it makes me dysfunctional in society. Sadly, this isn't true for everyone dealing with Autism...

What's your biggest regret?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2019)

my childhood and teen years, they were so bad and i wish i could have done something about em...

(it's def a handicap for me, might not help i got diagnosed late as well and the service here kinda suck lol)

least fav fruit?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 13, 2019)

Least favorite fruit, hmmm... Maybe pineapple? I know the ones that are ripe from natural sunshine taste sooo sweet and juicy. But something about its chewyness makes me be not liking them.

What will it be if you could change just one thing about yourself?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2019)

get a smaller ass and thighs like they are not healthy.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2019)

My weight.

Ever posted something on here you regret? Lord knows I have!


----------



## Balverine (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah, my art LMAO

Got any pets?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2019)

Well, I used to have chickens and fishes. Then they died. 

How do you feel about the study of Psychology? Is it something that interests you?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

Yeah it's interesting. Nothing I'd have the patience to study for like eg. being a therapist or sorts though.

Fave kind of yogurt?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 14, 2019)

As in flavour? Probably vanilla

Favourite vegetarian dish?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 14, 2019)

If the bowl counts as dish, then vegetables soup, such as, pot-au-feu (without meats), minestrone, etc. Or if it has to be strictly the "dish" kind, then I love Spanish omelet<3 that has broccoli, tomatoes, garlic, and any other left over veggies in the fridge. It's my favorite dish to cook for the breakfast when day off.

Are you more of a sugar person or salt person?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

salt, in a couple of ways haha

fave windows game that came with the computer(eg. pinball, solitaire, chess etc)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 14, 2019)

Well that question sparked my nostalgia. I remember me and my mom playing chess and purble place, along with mahjong.

Any video game that you want to play, but can't because you don't have it and/or don't have the console for it?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 14, 2019)

I miss playing Mystery Dungeon Aska. I played it so much until I was like dead. There wouldn't be a game that's made greater than it - even ACNL slightly isn't.

If you were holding onto the tiny red balloon and floating with Pietro side by side, where would you want to float with him to?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2019)

An amusement park.

Do you like going to amusement parks?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

yes c:

fave ride in amusement parks?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 15, 2019)

I really like motion simulators!

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

rollercoasters, or free fall ones. as long as they don't spin you upside down or stuff lol

least fave rides?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 15, 2019)

This thing. I don't like the feeling of being upside down for so long, which is really the whole point of that ride.







What is your favorite balloon collectible? Can be both the older and newer ones.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

well i don't like the new art and was never a collector of them so.. neutral/neither

fave veggie?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

Broccoli.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2019)

avocado if it counts lol

least fave vegetable?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

I’m not sure.  Haven’t encountered a vegetable I don’t like yet.

Do you like liver?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 16, 2019)

I've never tried it but I'm not planning to either-

Same question?


----------



## Zura (Dec 16, 2019)

Absolutely!

How many Nintendo games do you own?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a couple on my phone like FEH, PC and some pok?mon game but I only play PC so that ig? lol

do you (still) have a 3ds?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 16, 2019)

yep! i loaded up story of seasons not too long ago

favourite bug?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

Hercules beetle!

Dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2019)

dark .. better for u as well aha.

fave popsicle flavour?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

Def cherry, I love anything cherry flavored 

Same q?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2019)

I have to second cherry.

How tired are you on average?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

Rarely.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2019)

way too tired lol uni and work killing me.

fave soda?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 16, 2019)

fanta orange!

same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

Sprite.

Water or milk?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 16, 2019)

Milk.

Merry Christmas or Feliz Navidad?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 16, 2019)

Either is fine by me

Do you own a Nintendo Switch yet or is it still in your wishlist?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes I do own one! ^u^

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

I own one!  Got one this summer.  

How many Switch games do you have?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

Two lol, Super Mario Odyssey and Let's Go Eevee.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

Just three.  Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, Fire Emblem Three Houses, and Pokemon Sword.  I plan on getting Xenoblade Chronicles 2 and Animal Crossing New Horizons though.

Which Switch games are you looking forward to buying next?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 16, 2019)

ACNH of course! Amongst others.

Hbu?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2019)

Probably either New Horizons or the Spongebob BFBB remake that's happening this summer 

Favorite collectible?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Dec 16, 2019)

Sapphire and the pink flower.


Do you remember me? (Have not been on for a lot of months)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, I do remember you!

What's one thing that when you see out on a walk that just makes you smile?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2019)

Other people, generally. I tend to smile at strangers. Also, little kids playing around make me smile. 

When did you start learning how to do taxes? ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2019)

uhh idk i do know though, unless you buy and sell stocks/houses/deal with certain things you just have to verify the paper so all is in order and send it in different ways... 

anyway, do you like to eat eggs?


----------



## Shawna (Dec 17, 2019)

Yep! 

Your dream job?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 17, 2019)

anything that makes me happy tbh

favourite AC NPC?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2019)

Harvey and KK ..best doggo bois

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Blathers

Favorite Animal Crossing game?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

Definitely New Leaf. It has the most features by far. I still go back and play Gamecube and City Folk semi-regularly, but I think New Leaf is the best game right now in the series. Hopefully New Horizons will end up changing that when it releases.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

New Leaf for sure.

Favorite type of smoothie?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 18, 2019)

Any berry kind!

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Strawberry banana.

Favorite Pokemon game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2019)

Probably Sapphire/Omega Ruby. I really like Gen 3.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond.

Favorite season?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 18, 2019)

Winter.

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2019)

Spring.

Favorite animal?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 19, 2019)

Cats

You?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

Cats as well!

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Apple.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

jojo's bizzare adventure.

favorite tv series?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Avatar The Last Airbender.

Favorite book?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

goodnight pun pun.

favorite animal?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Cats

Same question?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

cats... 

favorite drink?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Water

Same question?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

strawberry lemonade

favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Cottton candy

Favorite electronic (that you own)?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

probably my switch.

favorite kind of food? (chinese, american etc.)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Japanese for sure.

How many languages do you know?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

2, english and a small amount of mandarin.

favorite kind of music?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Jazz

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

That 80s new-wave/techno scene

Are you sensitive to light?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

Nope!

are you sensitive to *sound*?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh yeah def

Wah?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

WAHHHHHluigi

Do you like Waluigi?  :eyes:


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2019)

DEFINITELY

Minecraft Steve in smash?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

YEAH BRO, LET’S DO IT 

Favorite Smash character?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 20, 2019)

Oh I hope to get ssbu for xmas (I think my bro is getting me that or sword, but idk)! So far I like Piranha Plant and Pac-Man, but I wouldn't know who I like fighting wise yet.

*EDIT*:
Oh gosh I'm sorry I completely forgot to ask a question. The chain's already continued, but I still wanna apologize. So sorry bout that!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Since you forgot to ask a q I'll just answer with my faves.. I haven't played the Switch one but from former games def. Kirby, Mr. Game & Watch, and Ness/Lucas.

Fave kind of beans?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 20, 2019)

black beans? lol

best cereal?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 20, 2019)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch! though there are a lot I like

Noel or Elon?


----------



## Aquari (Dec 20, 2019)

Noel?

whats your favorite candy?


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2019)

fuzzy peaches not because they’re the most Awesome candy ever (although they are good) but because they’re what my <3 always brings me.. convinced that I think they’re just the greatest thing on earth. lol =P

have you ever been to a carnival/amusement park?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes I love them! I especially love winning prizes!

Can you play an instrument?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2019)

no i wish though ;_;

do u like wearing hats (as in..floppy/top/fancy hats not beanies and stuff)?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 21, 2019)

verrrry occasionally i'll wear a beret if that counts but otherwise no, i like a straw sunhat in the summer on other people but on me i think it looks weird

will you have a white christmas?


----------



## Peter (Dec 21, 2019)

Probably not - looks like nothing but rain here . (amazing UK weather)

Who's your favourite singer/band and why?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 21, 2019)

Twice, their music just makes me so happy and I love the members so much <3

All-time favourite movie?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Dec 22, 2019)

Probably Fantastic Mr. Fox and the How to Train Your Dragon trilogy. 

What do you do when you can't fall asleep?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 22, 2019)

listen to relaxing music

are you an early-bird or a night owl?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2019)

Neither. I used to be a night owl in my early-mid 20s but that have changed lol...

Still I hate getting up early even if I go to sleep at decent time.. just one of those that need like 9-10 hours to function lol 

same q?


----------



## Halima (Dec 22, 2019)

hm I’m definitely an early bird. I used to be such a night owl and sleep late but I have no idea how I was able to do that

Will you be buying ACNH?


----------



## rianne (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes x100000. c:

If you were an an animal for a day, which one would you choose?


----------



## PugLovex (Dec 22, 2019)

hmmm, maybe a dolphin tbh

what's your favorite animal crossing game?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2019)

i would say wild world but it aged kinda bad..so new leaf it is.. :3 (also played pc and hhd but nah lol)

least fav ac game?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 22, 2019)

Happy Home maybe, it feels more like a phone game than a 3ds game.

cute vs cool, which one wins?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 22, 2019)

Cool, obviously 

What are your plans for Christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2019)

going to maternal grandma and celebrating xmas and possible some birthdays hours there with her and with some siblings on my mom's side.

least fave xmas food?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 23, 2019)

Probably fruit cake though a close second is pecan pie.

Does your family have any holiday traditions (for those who don't celebrate anything what's your favorite thing to do in Winter?)?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2019)

Not really that are our own.  Besides collecting a bunch of nutcrackers over the years.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 24, 2019)

Espeon, Lucario, and Espurr among others!

Favorite show as a kid?


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2019)

Ed Edd n' Eddy #1! 

Favorite Christmas special?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Dec 24, 2019)

First sponge bob one. A classic. 

Do you collect anything? If so, what?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes! I collect amiibo cards, lol.

What is your favorite type of food? (Mexican, American, Chinese, etc.)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2019)

Japanese.

Favorite gift you received today?


----------



## matt (Dec 25, 2019)

?60

What are you up to tomorrow anything nice


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

No, lol.  Just going to chill.

Do you like trains?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

I love trains, especially the older ones that are super aesthetically pleasing! 

Same q?


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 26, 2019)

I like trains, although they were very stressful to catch when I was in a hurry back when I lived in the city. Now that I live on the coast, usually when I'm on a train it's to visit someone or go on a trip so they are pleasant. I love bullet trains as well, they were very cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What is your favourite past-time at the moment?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Video games.

Favorite drink?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

Oreo milkshake

Savoury or sweet foods?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2019)

Savoury, all the way!

Favorite candy bar?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 26, 2019)

hmm i think a crunchie! 

favourite chip flavour?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 26, 2019)

sour cream all the way lad

Thoughts on SADX?


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't even know what SADX is.

Do you like big tasty at McDonald's? Personally I like it in moderation but you just can't get the smell of the sauce off your hands


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Eh, not a big fan.

Did you get a Switch or Switch Lite for Christmas?


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

No I already had a switch, I got money instead

Do you like malteasers


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 26, 2019)

Hmmm, never heard of them. They sound like a type of mix of dog breeds...

Have you ever played Luigi's Mansion 3?


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

No I haven't 

Are you from the United Kingdom


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

No, I’m not.

Have you ever been on a cruise before?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

Nope

Do you like lighting candles?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes, I do.

Have you ever set off fireworks before?


----------



## matt (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes I have

Have _you_ ever set off fireworks before


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes.

Do you like chocolate milk?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

I LOVE CHOCO MILK

Do you like strawberry milk?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2019)

Yeah it's pretty good! Haven't had it in ages though.

Do you play any survival horror video games?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Nope.

Favorite music genre?


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 27, 2019)

Rock (80's, 90's and some current rock and pop-rock)

Favourite toast topping?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Jam!! Or cinnamon sugar.

What’s your favorite song at the moment?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 27, 2019)

Red Velvet - Psycho

Did you have a good Christmas?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Not really. Spent the day unpacking stuff. Next year, perhaps.

What about you?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah it was alright not bad , 

Do you like horror films


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Depends. They can be done really well or not at all.

Have any cats?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Used to have a cat but we gave it away because my mum got it when we weren't really allowed to have one in our house tenancy agreement


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 27, 2019)

We have one cat in our household. Our cat and I have a love/hate relationship, hehe. I plan on having more cats when I'm old enough to move.  In the meantime, I have a lovely Russian Dwarf hamster named Darth Plagueis the Wise.

Does anyone have a hamster/small pet?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

In our household we have 4 guinea pigs, I have a fish.

Do you rent or buy your accomodation


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Neither. I just help out w/ the bills.

Favorite flavored anything?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

I love cherry flavored things c:

Same q?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah I love cherry flavoured things.

Do you like cherry flavoured things...?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Depends. I usually prefer black cherry, if so!

Ever have "fireballs"(maraschino cherries soaked in 190 proof alcohol)?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

No way. The taste of alcohol makes me cringe so if I tried 190 proof I'd probably faint lol

Favorite Zelda NPC?

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Yeah I love cherry flavoured things.
> 
> Do you like cherry flavoured things...?



This made me chuckle


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Never played Zelda.

Are you going to get Animal Crossing New Horizons?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes I am

Are you?


----------



## Tianna (Dec 27, 2019)

Heck yes!! <33

Furthest place away from home you've been?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Right now! We moved from West Springfield, MA, USA to Effort, PA, USA!

What about you?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

From Waynesville, GA, USA to Pigeon Forge, TN, USA...

Favorite singer/songwriter?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

Definitely Phil Collins. Love his music ♡♡

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Don’t have one.

Favorite toothpaste to use?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Don't have one.

If you had to listen to one metal band for the rest of your life, whom would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Metallica, I guess.

Least favorite music genre?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Metal

Same question.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Metal as well.

Favorite Switch game?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Luigi's Mansion 3

Same question


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm not sure; there are quite a few! I'm gonna say Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night.

Any recent bad food experiences?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 27, 2019)

My stuffing from Christmas was salty...

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

New Joy Wah's from my hometown of West Springfield.

Favorite soda?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Sprite.

Least favorite soda?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Coke.

Same question?​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Dr. Pepper

Favorite sport (to watch)?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Does wrestling count? 

Most favorite thing you got for Christmas this year?​


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 27, 2019)

Oooh that's hard to choose I got a bit spoiled this year. <:3 Probably my instax mini from my bro. I've been taking so many pics.

Do you have plans for New Years?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Going to try and make some with my IRL best friend of eight years!  

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Not really....might associate w/ my sister's boyfriend's family! Free alcohol IS free alcohol!

Same q?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 27, 2019)

Don't know if I have any specific plans just yet aside from spending time with family, but probably watching the count down and practicing my guitar. It came in yesterday still waiting for the stickers though.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2019)

maybe head over to the grams here later but ehh couldn't care less honestly abt peoples daytime plans. could as well speed write my paper instead.

fave kind of pasta dish?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

Possibly spaghetti.

Favorite type of bread?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

I really like olive bread, pitta bread and focaccia 

What is your favourite tv show?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Tough choice as I don't really watch much television. I'd say maybe NCIS, Simpsons, Benidorm, Dr Who (anything before Matt Smith), My Family.

Same question.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

There are many I can think of...Regular Show, Doctor Who, The Venture Bros., etc. Hard to pick just one!

Do you enjoy any 60's and/or 70's artists/bands?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

I haven’t been exposed to enough of them, to be honest.  My family has a record player and some old vinyls though.  :3

Favorite collectible?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

The pumpkin cake

What's your favourite number


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

4

Most recent villager to move into your town?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Julian

What time do you usually go to bed


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

It varies.

What time do you usually wake up?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Usually between half 6 am and half 7 am then watch a bit of telly in bed 
Work days I usually get up around 7.40 for work at 9 which is only a 20 mins drive

What time do YOU usually wake up


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

It varies.

Any phobias?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Insects.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah, idk what it's called but I'm really afraid of animatronics and robots with AI. 

Is it Wario time?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Yeah can't stand people's stray hairs

Do you like mangos


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes

Do you like drums?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Oops posted at the same time as you, yes it's wario time

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gosh it's all happening a bit fast here isn't it

Yes I like drums

Do you like plums


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes

Do you like snakes?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes I dont mind snakes as long as they're not trying to sink their teeth into me

Do you like spiders


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

No, I don’t like spiders.

How often do you drink water?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Probably not as often as I should, I usually drink a 500ml bottle at work, the rest I drink as squash

How often do you drink MILK


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Rarely.

What’s your favorite type of train?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

Bullet, maybe?

Can you appreciate jazz music at all?


----------



## matt (Dec 28, 2019)

Not really, even the good jazz songs I get bored of after a few minutes and skip it 

How many hours a day do you spend on belltree forums
Be honest


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

It REALLY varies! But I'd say a very good amount(I can't really say as I'm constantly switching between sites and whatnot).

Favorite classical composer?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Beethoven.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

Def either Beethoven or Brahms. Love their piano pieces.

Fav Wii game


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

Damn good question! I'm torn between No More Heroes, Okami, MadWorld, and Muramasa....maybe a couple others too I can't think of atm.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl for sure.

Favorite GameCube game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 28, 2019)

Rip, I don't have one cause I've never owned a Gamecube. Buuuut, I guess you could say The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker on the Wii U since the original game came from the Gamecube.

Have you ever been on a hiatus?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

From this forum, yes. I joined in October 2011 and was active until February 2012, and then I was on a hiatus from then until around May 2015. I didn't become fully active again until July 2016.

Favorite Zelda game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 28, 2019)

It would have to go to Twilight Princess for me. I had many memories with that game, despite the fact it was rated T for teen and I got it at a younger age.

How is this year going for you?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

It went great!  Lots of memories and I’m almost done with school.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

alright i guess? lol not a futurist so not getting any hopes up either lmao

fave way to have eggs?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 29, 2019)

I don’t eat eggs, but when I did I guess fried or scrambled?

favourite colour?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2019)

Either blue or purple. Can't decide.

What's your next goal?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 29, 2019)

lose 10 pounds 

would u ever dye ur hair a bright colour?


----------



## matt (Dec 29, 2019)

Pft no chance

Would you swap my Golden Christmas candy for a dream egg


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2019)

no lol.

fave tv series?


----------



## Hurricane Myranda (Dec 29, 2019)

*MLP:FiM!

Dream pet (plausible or not)?​*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

A Tasmanian devil.

Same question?


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 29, 2019)

A Shiba Inu.


What did you do an hour ago?


----------



## Llama_Unicorn (Dec 29, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> A Shiba Inu.
> 
> 
> What did you do an hour ago?



Set up my profile 

Which animal in your town you crushing on??


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 29, 2019)

Not a crush, but I adore Agent S because of her being a squirrel alone. (Also, your signature made me chuckle a bit hahaha)

Do you mostly spend your time inside or outside?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

Inside recently because of health issues but hopefully it’ll be outside soon!

Do you prefer evenings or mornings?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 30, 2019)

Mornings!

Do you own a drawing tablet (e.g. Wacom)?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

I do! Haven't used it in ages though.

How about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes, but I don’t use it for drawing lol.

Do you own a Switch?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

I used to but not anymore. I DO plan on getting it back though....there are far too many awesome games for it!

Favorite instrument?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

Piano is the best instrument obv

Watch any good movies lately?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

District 9. I really enjoyed it.

Favorite horror film?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2019)

ninja'd.. anything hitchcock i guess?

type of music u can't stand?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

Whatever you would call Nickelback, Theory of a Deadman, Hinder, etc.

Favorite type of pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2019)

rhubarb or apple! key lemon is good too ig.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2019)

Pumpkin pie.

Ready any good books lately?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

Eh, not really. I've read a lot of books but none of them were particularly great.

Ever played the original Spyro trilogy?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

I wish!

Ever play the original Crash Bandicoot trilogy?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2019)

not all of them but year of the dragon is love.

least fave vidya game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

Idk, I don't have a specific one but I basically don't like games that have really broken controls or are glitches so badly that it hinders game completion. Also Spyro ETD is pretty trashy lol

Favorite feather collectible?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 30, 2019)

Like as in the ones here? the glam feather is pretty chill, probably that one. The hot feather is neat, too

Weirdest thing you've eaten?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

Fried frog legs, maybe? It really DOES taste like chicken!

How about you?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 30, 2019)

Squid

Favorite type of car brand?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

Not really sure; I don't drive, btw, though I can appreciate a nice looking vehicle!

Tortellini or spaghetti and meatballs?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

Def spaghetti and meatballs, as a matter of fact now I'm craving meatballs lol

Are you craving anything?

- - - Post Merge - - -



animeshadowpanda said:


> Favorite type of car brand?



I know this q wasn't for me but

VOOOOOLKSWAAAGEENNNNNNNNN


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Squid
> 
> Favorite type of car brand?



I drive a ford and it hasn't broken down yet


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

yeah im craving crisps but i cant eat them yet lol

how abt u?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 31, 2019)

Man, that does sound good.

Anyone going to watch the ball drop tonight somewhere special?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

nope it's not a thing where i live.

do you collect anything?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 31, 2019)

Sheila said:


> nope it's not a thing where i live.
> 
> do you collect anything?



I collect coins (both foreign and older ones) as well as old books. I have a bit of pride in my own personal library.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

yeah.. items shaped as turtles, vinyls, books, nice dresses etc.

fave kind of pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2019)

Either chicken bacon ranch, buffalo chicken or barbecue chicken...I CAN'T DECIDE!!

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

anything vegetarian i guess.. :3 

least fave pizza?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 31, 2019)

I guess spinach pizza, but it's ok.

What is your favorite brand of chips?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Ones from Trawlers fish and chip shop in Seaford East Sussex , can't beat those chips. If that doesn't count then I'll just say mCcain oven fries

Lolly/popsicle or ice crram


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

Def ice ccram, many flavirs 

What was your favorite TBT Fair that's happened?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

2014 I guess --- look I've even got the badge collectable 

What was YOUR favourite tbt fair


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

2014 for sure -pokes green pinwheel-

fave xmas fair/event?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

The Christmas event from 2018.

Least favorite collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2019)

the redesign of balloons. no offense to artist but the mute ones were better.

plans for tonight? (or if it's already 2020 what did u do)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Going to a restaurant with family.

Same question?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Going to bed in approximately 1 hour but will fill my face with various bits from the fridge until then whilst watching Simpsons movie.

Same Q


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't have any plans, I'll prob end up binge watching James and Mike while drawing commissions like I have been the last couple nights :>

Do you have a lot of collectibles?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes I do, 

Do you?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

No, and I don’t particularly care either to be honest.

Favorite show (to watch)?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

NCIS I guess or my family

Do you like McDonald's milkshake


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Sure.

What do you do for work or school?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Manage the company websites and product listings and manage my own website https://live.rail-record.co.uk in my lunch hour 

What to YOU do at work or school


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m a senior in university about to graduate.

Any plans for this coming weekend?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Recuperation from work

You got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Not really.  Just going to chill.

Do you own a pool?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Nope.

Any plans to come to England


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Not anytime soon.

Do you enjoy watching fireworks?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes I do, must say I enjoyed the ones at Disneyland Paris 


How do you like your beef


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Medium.

Same question?


----------



## matt (Dec 31, 2019)

Medium rare.

Same question ( unless your xRileyx in which case the question is what was the last song you listened to)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

The last song I listened to was the third opening to Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.  

Favorite anime?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 31, 2019)

BNHA is the only once I've really watched, but I really like it! So yeah!

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 1, 2020)

FMA Brotherhood or Madoka Magica

do you prefer movies or books?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2020)

both it depends on what i'm supposed to use em for 

fave kind of salad?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2020)

Possibly German potato salad, not sure.

Pierogi...yay or nay?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Yay!

Apple juice or orange juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

depends on the kind :3

least fave juice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Idk, mango or something.

Favorite video game currently?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

the only thing i plays is like pocket camp and the 3d pinball game so those? 

ever tried lime pepsi?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

No, but it sounds intriguing.

Do you like tea?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes! Especially chai, bubble, rooibos, oolong , ceylo-OH HELL! I just like all of it!

How about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Not really a fan to be honest.

Which pokeball collectible is your favorite (pokeball, moon ball, or love ball)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

og pokeball prefer that art style more.

fave xmas collectible?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

The Yule Log!  

Same question?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 2, 2020)

Hoilday Candy cane :3 Gotta love the peppermint ;w;

What is your favorite dish on Christmas day?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Mashed potatoes

Same question?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Chocolate Kahlua Cheesecake 

Favorite anime?


----------



## matt (Jan 2, 2020)

Yugioh

When do I get my momentos from the fair


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Soon enough, probably on January 4th (don’t quote me on that).

How many times have you rode on a train in your life?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 2, 2020)

0

Same question?


----------



## matt (Jan 2, 2020)

Too many to count, seriously. At a guess, 750

Are you a frequent flier


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm actually the opposite of a frequent flier lol

Ever read a Stephen King novel?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2020)

I have not.

Read anything by H.P. Lovecraft?


----------



## matt (Jan 2, 2020)

No

What country are you from


----------



## vix920 (Jan 2, 2020)

USA

What do you think of the NH box art?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

I just looked it up because I haven’t seen it yet and omg I LOVEEEEEE IT!  I mean, how can you NOT love this?

Favorite new thing about Animal Crossing New Horizons?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 2, 2020)

TOO MANY THINGS- Probably furniture outside, I loved designing yards in HHD and now I get to do the same for the whole town!

Same question-


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Crafting!

Favorite dessert?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 2, 2020)

Red Velvet Cake, yum! x3

Current favorite anime?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

My Hero Academia!

Same question?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 2, 2020)

My Hero Academia


Do you prefer Wild World or City Folk?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Definitely Wild World!

Same question?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 2, 2020)

Wild World!

What is your first gaming console you ever used?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Nintendo 64!

Same question?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 2, 2020)

Ds lite!

Favorite holiday in Animal Crossing in general?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Halloween!

Favorite fruit in Animal Crossing?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 2, 2020)

Peaches! >:3

Favorite time of the day?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 2, 2020)

Afternoon because I'm no longer tired from waking up and I still have plenty of my day left. 

Favorite planet? (Excluding Earth)


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Pluto (HE'S A PLANET IN MY BOOK!)
XXXXDDDD

Same question!


----------



## buniichu (Jan 2, 2020)

Venus! (If you also count the sailor moon version ;3)

Favorite Hoilday?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Halloween.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 2, 2020)

Carrots

Favorite Candy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Candy corn

Same question?


----------



## litochee (Jan 2, 2020)

Twizzlers!

What?s your cure for hiccups?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

I usually just hold my breath, but mine typically go away really fast even with doing nothing

Current favorite song?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2020)

Don't really have one atm.

French toast or pancakes?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 3, 2020)

French Toast!

Cake or pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

pie 5lyf

do u like scrambled eggs?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes, esp. w/ hot sauce!

Do YOU?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes.

Do you like potato wedges?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

yeah!

fave kind of clothes to wear?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

tank tops and leggings + converse or boots
but it's winter and I can't LOL

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

dresses.. unique and/or vintage stuff ftw!

stuff you hate to wear?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2020)

jeans, they make me feel really uncomfortable tbh

do you like k-pop?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

not really except like one song lol
do you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)

No, I don't listen to K-pop

Do you own any vintage game consoles? (Aka ones made before the year 2000, like Atari)


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2020)

Not anymore.

Ever own an original Gameboy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

yeah at one point

ever had a gameboy pocket?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2020)

I forget.

How about a Game Gear?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)

No, I've never owned a Sega console besides the Dreamcast which I'm planning on giving to a friend.

Ever played any Simpsons games?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 3, 2020)

I remember playing a Simpsons arcade game years ago that was in my local sports center for some reason. I don't remember much about it though. 

What is the funniest thing that happened to you in 2019?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)

Probably this one time when I and some of my college friends made a huge list of the ways to spell Katherine, from worst to best (it's a joke w us because that's my name and there's like 2-3 other people with the name but spelled differently), and so we were coming up with spellings like "Chatheurinnne" and my personal favorite, "Qatherine" (pronounced Kwatherine). It was a great time.

Same q?


----------



## matt (Jan 3, 2020)

All the memes my mates have sent me I guess

Last film you watched


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

Venom

what's the weather like where you are?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 3, 2020)

Super freaking humid and hot, and raining!

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2020)

Cold.  I hate it.

When’s the last time you were sick?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

like around new year's eve n the day before lol :/ dumb tum

least fave food?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Prawns, lobster , shellfish etc. But I do eat breaded scampi so long as it is good well and it is of premium quality


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

There's not a lot of food I DON'T like but I suppose I can say I'm not the biggest fan of white chocolate(esp. if it's raspberry white chocolate).

Do you fear death?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes.

What is the most scariest thing you had experienced in Animal Crossing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

Way back when I was like 8-9 years old my brother played a prank on me, he created a character named ABD Inc. and sent my player a letter saying that my file would be deleted if I didn't pay like 10 mil bells in 24 hours, scared tf out of me and I still hate him for it lmao :,,,,)

Do you like riding a bike?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes I do, but I currently don't have a bike anymore, since my old one got the chain rusted. 


What was the best moment you ever had playing on Animal Crossing?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh man, that's a tough one! There have been so many it's hard to choose just one! Catching an incredibly rare fish, finishing a collection of some sort, paying off the final debt, etc.

Cheeseburger or chicken sandwich?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

cheeseburger if u can choose vegetarian one

most boring book u ever read?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Most fictional chapter books are quite boring to me, but I would rather prefer manga then reading a book lol

What villager is your favorite in Animal Crossing?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

The rainbow clown sheep.

Are you married


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

no lmao

when did you first play an AC game?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

I believe back in 2009, I played City Folk off of my neighbor's Wii lol

What's your current favorite game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

ninjad **** lol

idk honestly i don't play a lot.

worst film u ever watched?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Since I don't have a switch yet, and have a urge to play animal crossing on the switch, I would say it would be between Pokemon, and ACNL so far at the moment.

Morning, Noon, Afternoon, or Nighttime?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

Depends on my mood.

Favorite type of cheese?


----------



## cloudpvff (Jan 4, 2020)

american cheese! i dont rlly like cheese that much lolz
favorite tv show?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 4, 2020)

All That 2020

Zodiac sign?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Mine is Gemini

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2020)

Taurus

What are you most passionate about in life?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Helping others and making people happy, but on top of all that my main priority is money jks ignore the money part, I love making people happy 

Same Q


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

Definitely music, although I'm pretty reserved about it.

Favorite Zelda game?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Ocarina of Time

Same question


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

Link's Awakening, the og one. also minish cap.

least fave zelda game?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Majora's mask I guess, bit boring

- - - Post Merge - - -

What with all the past and present and stuff

- - - Post Merge - - -

Same question


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2020)

i love how u always forget to ask q's lol

well i'd say OoT, pretty overrated

fave pizza?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Pepperoni pizza with extra cheese 

What is your favorite crust of a pizza?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Domino's classic crust I think, or no crust at all.

Same questorino


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

Not really sure. I think I had a mozzarella cheese-filled one once, not sure who it was by but I suppose that.

What are you doing right now?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Using the bell tree forums.

How many pillows do you use on your bed to support your head


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

Right now, around 2 or 3, I think?

What kind of music do you enjoy most?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

The ones on the radio like heart fm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2020)

^^ You forgot to ask a question, so I'll just answer the one above you as well. 

I really enjoy oldies! Anything from like the '50s to the '90s, I guess. Classic rock is bomb though. 

You a good ice skater?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

Not really. I can skate fine but my ankles ache after a while 

Are YOUU a good skater?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

NOPE!

Spicy or sour?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 4, 2020)

spicy! : )

what's ur favourite mexican dish?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

I suppose I'd have to say the classic bean burrito.

Same q?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

A plain cheese quesadilla 

What type of pizza do you like?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 4, 2020)

I like my pizza loaded with meat and cheese!

Do you like Thai food?


----------



## buniichu (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes I do! 

Do you like or hate school lunch food?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Hate it!

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm not picky so I guess like? I mean it was better than the psych ward food I had so yeah!

Any allergies?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

Not really, I have minor allergic reactions to things like dust and pet dander but who doesn't honestly

Favorite sport?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Marching Band! (It's a sport in my opinion!)

Do you play any instruments?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

Nah.

Last game you beat?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Never have beaten a game...)':

Ever been to Universal? (Theme Park)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

Nope, never been to any theme park.

What's your aesthetic?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I mean irl not on this forum)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

My irl aesthetic is probably grunge/casual? I really just don’t give a heck about what I wear. If I had the motivation and money, it’d be pastel/fairy kei...

Favorite language? (One you find interesting or pleasing?? :0 )​


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2020)

Spanish, French, Japanese, among others

Your dream party?


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2020)

A night in by myself

Same q


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 5, 2020)

Playing Mario Party.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2020)

A fish and 4 Ginea pigs

Do YOU have any pets


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2020)

nope

fave yogurt?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

I prefer Greek and for flavor, probably blueberry or something.

Last show you finished watching?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2020)

no idea tbh probs some swedish stuff

fav kind of coffee if u drink it?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 6, 2020)

Only occasionally, but I'm not picky with brands like that as I'm not an avid drinker. But I love mocha and other sweet flavor sweeteners with milk/cream <3

Hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2020)

Really depends on my mood. I'm gonna say hot dog though.

Baked mac n' cheese, yay or nay?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Eh, nay. I can't eat a lot of cheese at once and I often find that when they have stuff like this at the dining hall it makes me sick to my stomach (cause my body hates it lol)

Have you tried caviar?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2020)

No.

You?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2020)

I think I might've. It wasn't that bad!

Country or hip hop?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Country, most hip-hop is trash lol
(Unless we're talkin newer country, which is an abomination)

Same q?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2020)

Hip hop, tbh.

Favorite animal?


----------



## gobby (Jan 6, 2020)

Cats!

Allergic to animals?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Nah, if I am it's a very mild allergic reaction (Aka stuffy nose, etc)

Last time you watched something on VHS?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2020)

Nah.

Favorite movie?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Nah.


What kinda answer is that lmaooo

My favorite movies are Back to the Future and Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure!

How many blankets do you have on your bed?


----------



## vix920 (Jan 6, 2020)

5 but I usually only use 2 or 3 at a time

What should I watch on Netflix?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Star trek lol

Fav fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

Apples.

Same question?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 7, 2020)

Peaches!

What did you last laugh at?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

A cute and funny meme/message one of my friends sent me.

Same question?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

I think it was something one of my kittens did <3

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2020)

Our cats Olivia, Spooky and Skittles, also, a ferret named Oatmeal!

What about you?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

I have three kittens who I adopted recently called Nozomi, Ruby and Clover and a cat we’ve had since I was 9 called Ziggy!

Favourite small animal (mice, gerbils, rats, rabbits, hamsters etc)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

hamsters? dunno

do you still have a 3ds?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

Yeah, I actually have two lol

Do you still own a Wii?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 7, 2020)

Nope, but a Wii U that I customized 

Do you have pets?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

I personally have three cats, and my mom has a cat and a dog. Collectively they're all our house pets.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

nope also what's with all the do u have pets q's lol

ever had a dsi?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 7, 2020)

I have not.

Coolest place youve ever traveled to?


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

Probably my bedroom, I usually keep the window open. I've only ever been to places that are warmer than my country.

Do you like BOVRIL


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

idk what that is

favourite YouTuber?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

jt sexkik for his pregante and weegee stuff otherwise i dont watch em

own any vinyl records?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 7, 2020)

A whole whopping stack of them. Too many, actually.

What's your favorite band?


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

carackobama said:


> idk what that is
> 
> favourite YouTuber?



It's beef extract paste , bit like marmite


Very nice on toast



Gorrilaz I guess. Not really into music.

What's YOUR favourite band


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

Don’t have one.

Favorite food to eat?


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

High quality beef, 
Also I like the premium McDonald's burgers not the cheap ones like big mac and quatropounder

Do you like big mac?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

No.

Do you like sushi?


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh rip 

Not sure I've never tried soooshi

Do YOU like sushi?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2020)

yes!!

u like to eat squid?


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

No Sheila I do not like to eat squid. Whenever my dad buys it from the Chinese takeaway it stinks

Do you like duck? Personally I love duck , along with beef it is my favourite meat


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 7, 2020)

Hm, never tried duck. I probably should, though.

What's a book you started reading but didn't finish?


----------



## matt (Jan 7, 2020)

Hmm I tend to finish all the books I read. Could say the mini Bible  a jahova witness gave me the other day. I had a quick scan before discarding it in the trash.

What's the last thing you ate


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Some seafood.

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

Chicken noodle soup.

What are your plans this coming weekend?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 7, 2020)

morbid but i have a funeral i'm attending, other than that nothing! there's an independence march i was hoping to attend though if time will allow for it..

what's been your favourite collectible from the event that just ended?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

Oof, sorry to hear.  

The Yule Log!

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

The aurora sky is absolutely amazing  <333

What's the most the you've ever had?

- - - Post Merge - - -

tbt* my phone corrected it lol


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2020)

I think 900-something maybe?

Favourite collectible?


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2020)

Personally i love your clover. I think that would be my favourite.

Whats *Your* favourite collectable


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 8, 2020)

Honestly anything aesthetically purple. Maybe the bat potions. Also like the arcade collectibles, pokeballs, and sweet feather!

Favorite veggie side dish?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh that’s so hard! Probably sweet potato fries <3

Last tv show you watched in full?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2020)

DC's constantine!


are you a comic book person?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2020)

nope (except like beetle bailey that comic is love)

same q?


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2020)

No

What's your favourite condiment table sauce


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Ketchup.

Same question?


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2020)

Battle between tartare sauce and horseradish sauce

Now for your question: tartar sauce or horseradish sauce


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Tartar sauce.

Sushi or hibachi?


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2020)

No idea what hibachi is but I'll go with that one because I don't like sushi well actually I've never tried it but I'll go with hibachi anyway

Hibachi (whatever that is ) or dried seaweed laver


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Hibachi

White rice or brown rice?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2020)

white rice!

brown toast or white toast?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 8, 2020)

Brown toast. 

What do you usually put on toast?


----------



## allainah (Jan 8, 2020)

butter or nutella as a snack

favorite condiment?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2020)

mayo! specifically a spicy mayo mm

what did/will you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## allainah (Jan 8, 2020)

mm spicy mayo is good
I'm having taco bell for dinner lol, im getting 2 potato grillers and a skittle freeze 

do you prefer winter or summer?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 8, 2020)

Winter, hands down.

Same question (summer or winter)?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Summer.  Hate the winter.

Favorite Animal Crossing villager?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 8, 2020)

Mint



Spoiler



Bree
Willow
Freya
Whiteny
Lobo
Wolfgang
Genji
Chops
Quillson
Fuschia
CLAY
Nana~
Galye!
Curly
Vivian
Muffy
Sylvana
- more so on



Yours?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 9, 2020)

I love all my babies, but it all started with Peanut in WW <3

Favorite new feature so far in ACNH?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 9, 2020)

I love the fact that villagers can wear sweaters and accessories!!!

What color is your switch/switch controllers (if you don't have a switch then what color is your 3ds?)?


----------



## matt (Jan 9, 2020)

Is the neon one with the blue and red joycons.

How many villagers do you have in your town right now acnl


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2020)

i dont play it so 0 lol

do u play FEH?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2020)

Nope, I’ve heard it’s good though!

Dream vacation?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2020)

(it's.. not good but def better than before that i can say lol)

Portugal somewhere. Or maybe Ibiza. dunno.

least fave pasta dish?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2020)

probably spaghetti bolognese

favourite pasta dish?


----------



## matt (Jan 9, 2020)

Depends who's cooking it. I'd say pasta bake if my mum's doing it , she uses Quorn mince for everything else cos she's a vegetarian


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 9, 2020)

You didn't ask a question lul.

Uhm... favourite food?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2020)

Mashed potatoes.

Do you like birds?


----------



## matt (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes **** are my favourite 

KFC, burger King or McDonald's

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm it didn't like the t word so I'll just say budgies


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2020)

Hard to say, not sure. Maybe McDonald's?

Last dessert you had?


----------



## MrMister5555 (Jan 9, 2020)

I don't usually make desserts. Does iced coffee or chocolate milk count? Otherwise I can't recall XD

If there was an Animal Crossing themed resort. Would you rather work there, thus getting to be there all year round, or just come as a guest, on vacation for a week?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 9, 2020)

I'd rather visit, working at a resort doesn't sound like a lot of fun regardless of what its theme is lol

Ever ridden a horse/pony?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 9, 2020)

Yes I did! I rode one way back when I was around 10. I was riding a pony with another kid in another pony. We ended up stopping for a bit because it ended up having to use the bathroom. XD

The most bizarre thing you could think of?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

I don’t know.

Favorite amusement park ride?


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

anything that lasts more than 30 seconds 

do you like roller coasters


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2020)

yes

do u like apple pie?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 10, 2020)

Of course!

However, do you like blackberry pie?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

Never had but sounds great!

How about blueberry pie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2020)

yumm!

do you dye ur hair?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

Nah.

Do you?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes! I’m naturally brunette but have been blonde for 10 years now

If you could dye your hair any colour other than your current one, what would you choose?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

Platinum/silver, maybe?

Favorite type of donut?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2020)

chocolate

do u like hummus


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

I do!

Bagel or toast?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2020)

Bagel I think!

Favourite colour?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 10, 2020)

yellow!!!!

would u like children one day


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m not sure.

Favorite Pokemon game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

Definitely Ruby/Sapphire or ORAS.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Pokemon Diamond.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## vix920 (Jan 10, 2020)

Togepi

Favorite Mario enemy?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 10, 2020)

Bowsette 

Favorite Amiibo?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 10, 2020)

Meta Knight or Gannon.

Favorite Animal Crossing Amiibo (cards included)?


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 10, 2020)

AAAAA Gotta say Ruby. She's my favourite villager, afterall.

Pancakes with bacon or no bacon?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

WITH!

Favorite type of games?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

I absolutely love collectathons like SM64, Spyro, Banjo-Kazooie, etc.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Action/adventure, turn-based, RPGs, and JRPGs.

Favorite fictional character?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

Ahhhh so so many. Maybe Noodle (Gorillaz) comes to mind right now, especially in current phase, but there's countless more.

Do you use any streaming services?


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

I use YouTube and occasionally use Netflix. Can't beat a bit of Netflix and chill in the evening after a long day in the office.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

^ Same!

Do you prefer mild or extra hot buffalo wings?


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Mild I guess, not keen on hot things. I feel it is a distraction from the foods flavour.

What size TV do you have if you have one.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

I actually have 3 tv's. My flat ones are 19" and 32", and my CRT is prob about 32-36".

Wah?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

Ahh I forgot the size, I think mine is 32 in?

Do you have a home console besides a Switch?

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I actually have 3 tv's. My flat ones are 19" and 32", and my CRT is prob about 32-36".
> 
> Wah?



OH PFFFFF

w a h


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Ahh I forgot the size, I think mine is 32 in?
> 
> Do you have a home console besides a Switch?
> 
> ...



I have Wii U, Xbox1 S and PS4. along with GameCube, and multiple 3ds consoles

Do you drive a motorcar


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

I do, but don't own one myself.

Steak fries or curly fries? (chips)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

curly fries!

Are you more of a sweet or savoury food person?


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

I like both 

Do you brush 2 times a day


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 10, 2020)

I definitely try to lol

How do you wear your hair?


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

I wear it on my head , as it's fixed into my follicles 

How do YOU wear your hair


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Flat most of the time.

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2020)

2 pairs one for work and one that's falling to bits that was used for work but now is used for various applications where I may get muddy

How many pairs do U have


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Hmm more or less around 15, but only wear like 4 pairs these days lol

Is it cold/snowing where you are?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

No, it’s raining.

Same question?


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2020)

Dunno it's dark and night time outside. I'd say cloudy overcast at most

Same Q


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Currently 70? F, not sure about clouds, but not too bad here.

Are you in an apartment (flat) or a house?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

A house right now, apartment soon.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Apartment now, but a house one day!

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Meatball marinara

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Anything with spicy/buffalo chicken!

Favorite milkshake?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Chocolate

Favorite smoothie?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Anything with berries, bananas, and chocolate if possible lol

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Same to be honest.  Strawberry and banana or chocolate.

Favorite flavor of icecream?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Anything chocolate, coffee, peanut butter, raspberry, cheesecake, and more lol.

Favorite color to wear?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Red and black, sometimes blue.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Usually neutral colors, sometimes a pastel or pale pink among others

Favorite type of sneakers?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Black designer Nikes that I wear.

Favorite song right now?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Ah I suck at answering these lol, I love a lot! Hmm, I'll say Tranz and Spirit House (Gorillaz), and Unknown Mother Goose (wowaka/Miku) among others

YouTube or Netflix?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

YouTube.  I don’t use either much though.

Cartoons or anime?


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2020)

Cartoons or though I do lik a bit of anime

What's the time where you are


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

The latter, but I love both!

Chicken or beef?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

11:25 pm and beef

Fajitas or tacos?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

matt said:


> Cartoons or though I do lik a bit of anime
> 
> What's the time where you are



Oh woops, it's almost 12:30 am here!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izuku Midoriya said:


> 11:25 pm and beef
> 
> Fajitas or tacos?



Gah ninjas xD
I love both

Favorite instant ramen?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

the spicy one from a certain brand here :3

same q?


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2020)

Dunno what ramen is so I'll just go with beef and tomato pot noodle

Do you like ramen


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm fine with it.

Anything you've cooked up recently?


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2020)

Borvil on toast

You?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2020)

It wasn't necessarily cooking stuff, but I made some Clamato juice yesterday.

What's the weather like from your end?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

really windy and it rained before.. like i dont want fall cmon planet

fav kind of chips/french fries


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Steak fries with honey mustard <3

What do you like in your salad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2020)

Thousand island!

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Croutons, Greek peppers and a creamy dressing!

What's for lunch/dinner?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 11, 2020)

I think I'll be having pizza for lunch. 

Do you have a favorite thing to cook?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Fish, chicken breast, baked greens, baked sweet potatoes, green bean casserole, and most importantly... cereal!

Do you need sunblock when it's hot?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

yeah or i get red shellfish lol

most boring subject in school?


----------



## matt (Jan 11, 2020)

History I guess. Im in full time employment now anyway 

How's your day been


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

alright, got some writing done ;3 (also history is the best stfu lol)

do u like red wine?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

No, I don’t drink alcohol.

Do you like sodas?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah, particularly craft sodas, from small-time companies. Blueberry flavor is best!

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

Easily art, sometimes math and writing. I miss classes!

What do you look for when shopping for shoes?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Anything stylish and makes my feet look nice! Lol.

What is your degree in college? (If not applicable, put what you want your degree to be!)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2020)

Political science (I'm in college right now, about to start my junior year).

You?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

I want to be a Middle School Music Conductor! (IDK what the degree is called, but I will have to get a teaching license!)

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 11, 2020)

I used to play piano as a kid, then trumpet in middle school so it's been a long while. I wanna learn how to play violin, guitar, and back to piano!

Ever own a fish?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes! I have had an aquarium with an Angelfish, Invisible Catfish, Guppy, Suckerfish, and more! Also, I have a pond with Catfish, Bass, Bluegills, and more!

Have you heard of the Rite of Spring?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah, had to learn about it in my music lit class Spring 2019. Haven't actually listened to the whole thing tho.

Have you heard the New World Symphony?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

No.

Have you ever played a video game all the way through you didn’t enjoy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2020)

Pokemon sm/usum I guess. I mean I didn't enjoy it/them much at all but yeah I'm a collector and I wanted to complete it all. If it's just a trashy series or game in general I just dump it if it's bad lol

worst anime?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 12, 2020)

I can't really say because I'm not much of a fan (Come at me).

Is there something you do that's satisfying?


----------



## allainah (Jan 12, 2020)

i dont think so? idk why but that made me chuckle 

are you good at drawing?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2020)

No

Windows or Apple or Linux


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

I don’t know.

Fruits or vegetables?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2020)

Fruits!

Grain or dairy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Dairy

Cheese or meats?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Oooooh! Hard to decide...but meats!

Are you a big Mario fan?


----------



## allainah (Jan 12, 2020)

nope

do you drink?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Nope!

Favorite Candy?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2020)

Not sure...Butterfinger, PayDay, Babe Ruth, Swedish Fish, etc. Hard to pick just one!

Same q?


----------



## Marte (Jan 12, 2020)

Not a fan of candy.. so none really. 


Favorite youtuber?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Quackity

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2020)

Stephen Georg, one of the few Youtubers I still watch consistently. 

If you had a Youtube channel, what would it be about?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 12, 2020)

I doubt I'll ever have a YouTube channel, but if I did... it would probably consist of a bunch of oldies music. Like an audio version of it or something. 

Who was that one teacher that you will never forget?


----------



## gobby (Jan 13, 2020)

Mr. Messinger, was my second and third grade teacher. He was really good to me.

If you started a band what would be its name?


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

Mortimer's Posse

What's your current favorite TV show?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 13, 2020)

C-Span, lol.

When's the last time you got your oil changed in your car?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't own one, but soon!

What time do you usually wake in the morning?


----------



## matt (Jan 13, 2020)

This morning I woke up at 6, Saturday was 3, usually it's anywhere between 4 and 7


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2020)

So early!

Do you have any pets? If not, want one?


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

I love pets and would if I my landlord allowed me to have one. 3 months left...

What was the last book you finished?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2020)

probably some book about narcissistic parents i read during holiday break.. really interesting.

same q?


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 13, 2020)

Sheila said:


> probably some book about narcissistic parents i read during holiday break.. really interesting.
> 
> same q?



i dont read, so i guess romeo and juliet at school lol

do ypu use tbt on a phone or laptop?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2020)

laptop, phone only when absolutely necessary.

fave kind of pastry?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2020)

Flaky glazed donuts, as long as they're not too sweet! And many more~

Do you wear your watch on your left or right hand, if you wear them?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2020)

i dont wear one really but left hand if i do.

do you use makeup?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2020)

Very, very rarely.

Do you watch adult cartoons (King of the Hill, American Dad, etc)?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 13, 2020)

Absolutely not, lol.

Have you ever watched a black and white television show?


----------



## minisam (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes, I Love Lucy

What is your dream vacation location?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2020)

Tokyo!

You?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2020)

Same! And a nice cute village in the UK, New York, and more!

Last restaurant you ate in?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2020)

Some Arabic restaurant close to work, real good stuff actually!

worst restaurant meal u ever had?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2020)

I think it was something in Applebee's (so bland!), and of course a lot of off sandwiches in fast food restaurants. But not often lately.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2020)

Not really a meal per se, but I did try some awful boba tea at some asian place here. bleh. also i agree like fast food sandwiches and such can be hit or miss.

fave kind of soup?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2020)

Tomato basil.

Do you like pie???


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2020)

yes except for pineapple lolol.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2020)

When I say “I want” you say “pie”

“I want” “pie!”
“I want” “pie!” 

Yes, I like pie.

Do you liek Mudkipz?


----------



## matt (Jan 13, 2020)

If you mean mudkip then yes

Do you like chatot


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes, so cute!

How do you cook your chicken? Baked, fried, stewed, etc.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Baked!!! I also like Rotisserie Chicken! 

What is your favorite part of the forums?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2020)

brewster and basement lol i guess.

fave chewing gum flavour?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

Maybe spearmint? Not sure..

Same q?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 14, 2020)

Juicy fruit and anything watermelon!

What's your least favorite color?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

Probably red. Not sure..

Most favorite color?


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

Orange

Favorite time of day?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m not sure, maybe morning?

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2020)

mhh afternoon i guess since i can be alone at home and be in peace :3

least fave fruit to eat?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

I like to eat all fruits.

Least favorite fictional character?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2020)

basically anyone seinfeld and tbbt lol. 

least fav manga?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

I haven't read any mangas except for Trigun and I enjoyed that one!

Favorite cereal?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Cocoa Puffs

Least favorite cereal?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

Raisin Bran.

Do you like tofu?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Not really.

Do you like sour cream?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes!

Tacos or burritos?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

Tacos.

Water or milk?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)

MILK

Favorite color?


----------



## minisam (Jan 14, 2020)

Orange yougladididntsay

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

4 am technically, went back to sleep.  Got out of bed at 10 am

Same question?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

6:10am!

What is your favorite book?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2020)

The Magyk series by Angie Sage

What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 15, 2020)

Star Trek DS9

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

manatees and turtles/tortoises/etc.

fave music album?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2020)

Gorillaz Demon Dayz, among many others

How much do you care about accessories when going out?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Just a watch, nothing too snazzy.

What is/was your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

History. I wanna say it was art but it was basically "lol learn basics and do everything from strict tasks" so no. I do enjoy being creative though 

Least fav music?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

It's tough because I appreciate all forms of music but I don't like listening to anything too hardcore/underground. Screamo maybe?

What was your first pets name?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2020)

I think it was Poxie?

Any crazy experiences recently?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

eh not really my life is pretty dull 

last thing u ate?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Honey Bunches of Oats with Silk Unsweetened Almond Milk.

Last thing you drank?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

coffeee C:

fave kind of cookies


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Oreos all the way, but a classic chocolate chip.

Favorite brand of cracker?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2020)

Ritz, probably.

Favorite type of cheese?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Probably Goat or Cotija

What is your favorite outdoor activity?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 15, 2020)

Having casual dinner at fabulous restaurant after shopping, with chatting with friends or family if that counts.

What do you think the Katie has found in there after catching the balloon?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 15, 2020)

balloon furniture
Some tickets to the next town!

Most embarrassing thing that's happened the past week, if any?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2020)

I thought my storm door was frozen shut (we had an ice storm) and called my dad to come see if he could open it from the outside, only to find out that I had accidentally locked it the night before

coolest dinosaur in your opinion?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

I would have to say Pterodactyl. 

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes, when I take my contacts out.

Can you play an instrument? If so, what instrument?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

I can play:

Recorder, Xylophone, Chimes, My voice 

Do you like singing? in public


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Never and ever

What do you hear right now?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 15, 2020)

My sister snoring.

Who is your favorite ACNL frog?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 16, 2020)

Gigi! 

What's your favorite Pokemon region?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2020)

Alola probably!

Favourite Pok?mon type?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 16, 2020)

A tie between water and grass. No wonder why Ludicolo is always in my team whenever I play a pokemon game loll.

Favorite pokemon with a dual type?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Lucario.

Favorite Mario character?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2020)

Birdo.

You?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2020)

Boo

Trains or boats?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2020)

That's actually a legitimately tough choice. Like I can't choose, I love both. I would say boats cause I absolutely LOVE kayaking.

Have you ever failed a class before?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 16, 2020)

No! If I did, then my parents would kill me, XD!

Same question?


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

No, withdrew or dropped, but never failed.

Have you been to a country other than your own? And if so, which?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2020)

I went to Cuba, Hong Kong (not sure if considered as a country but I went there as a stopover point), and the Philippines.

Could you imagine what your life would be like if you never played or knew about Animal Crossing?


----------



## minisam (Jan 16, 2020)

Now we're getting all philosophical and I can't deal.  I would probably be less happy, that's for sure. It's always nice to have something to look forward to (and dread at the same time). Where are you March 20?

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2020)

Well, I'm almost approaching my twenties and nearly finishing college. I'm pursuing the culinary industry, but deep down, I really want to become an animator. Hand drawn 2d animation to be precise. Playing Animal Crossing played a part in it. 

Favourite chip brand?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

like uhh crisps? then idk there are loads here and depending on flavour a few i guess.

most yuck candy u ever tried


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 17, 2020)

basically anything cherry flavored (jolly rancher for example) . I do love cherries irl tho.

Sour or Sweet?


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

Sweet

What is your astrological sign?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2020)

Virgo.

Same q?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2020)

Sagittarius

What zodiac animal are you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

goat. metal goat specifically lol.

do u like hummus?


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

Love it!

How about queso? K, so?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

like cheese dips or...? then yhea.

do u like to eat eggs?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Peachette or Toad.

Opinion on Pikachu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)

^^^what

also overrated

fave kind of tea, if you drink it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2020)

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> Peachette or Toad.





Sheila said:


> ^^^what



I think they were looking at a question from forever ago, tbh I can't even find it lmaooo

I personally really like black, iced, sweet tea. Once in a while I drink hot tea but I generally prefer it cold and sweetened (like they do in the South lol)


Ever skipped class/school?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yep, plenty of times.

Same question?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Sour all the wayyy!!

Strawberry or Watermelon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Um... what?  The question was if you ever skipped class or school, xD

Strawberry.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 17, 2020)

Ohh, sorry. People keep posting literally RIGHT before me on the question above me. But no, I never skipped school or class. And also, if I HAD to drink one, it would be coffee, but none.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

There is no question! I'll answer Izuku Midoriya's question...

Tea! (Pref. Sweet Tea)

Have you ever smoked?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Nope.

Have you ever been to a live sporting event?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes!

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yep 

Do you like... pandas?  :eyes:


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Of course!!!

Do you like My Hero Academia? :eyes:


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Yep!

Most anticipated aspect of New Horizons for you?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Decorating outside!!! :faints:

Same question!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

Crafting!  Woo!

Are you having a good day?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes, I am! I just finished my dinner!

What is your favorite book?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)

The Magyk Series by Angie Sage... but if I had to pick only one book I would say the last book in the series, Fyre.  

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 17, 2020)

Lassie Come Home.

How many glasses of water did you drink today?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

0! Oof...

Favorite TV Show?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 17, 2020)

It's been almost 6 months since I last watched T.V....

Any meme songs you genuinely find it good to listen to?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

I don't really watch memes!

Do you like my aesthetic? (Plz, be honest! I am just curious!)


----------



## minisam (Jan 17, 2020)

In my opinion you have a kind, pleasant, and helpful aesthetic. So yes. 

What is/was your high school mascot?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

not a thing here so idk

do you play any mobile games?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes! Pocket Camp! 

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2020)

I only have one and yet, I haven't played it in months.

What's your thoughts on snow?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 18, 2020)

It looks cool but I don’t live anywhere near snow. 

What’s your thoughts on coconuts?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2020)

They're just okay. I tried coconut milk once straight from a coconut and I didn't really like the taste. I love their goofy faces though.

Favourite sauce?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

uhh mushroom sauce ig

do u like raspberry soda


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes! It is super refreshing!

Do you live near a store/restaurant?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2020)

Not really, we're kind of in the middle of nowhere.

Favorite berry?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Either Strawberry or Blueberry!


Do you have siblings? If so, how many?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

nope and nope

fave kind ofmusic?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Electropop!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

old psychedelic rock/pop stuff, folk, protest music.. 60s 70s of those genres

do u like tea?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Nope, hate it.

Favorite town/city in Pokemon?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2020)

Definitely Mauville City, specifically the one from ORAS. I like how it's mostly indoors, sort of like an early arcology. Sootopolis City and Lavaridge Town are nice as well. I'm realizing I like Hoenn a lot right now. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2020)

Hmm.. Celadon ..probs bc i like erika and the rainbow badge

least fave pokemon town/city?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Don't play Pok?mon.

What are your thoughts on milk?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Love it!

Beyblade or Digimon?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2020)

I guess digimon as I'm not familiar at all w/ Beyblade.

Horror or sci-fi?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

Horror all the way!

Sour Patch Kids or Sweet Tarts?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)

Sour Patch Kids

What are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

I am going to stay home!

Do you prefer TV Shows or Movies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2020)

movies, i concentrate better and prefer it in one place. there are really good tv series that made me "stay" so both depending on the kind.

same q?


----------



## gobby (Jan 19, 2020)

TV shows, movies are too big a commitment for me

Did you make any new years resolutions? If so how is it turning out so far?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2020)

I did! I've started fasting, and currently clearing out the house so it's a start. And mentally, yes I do believe I'm improving in general. The rest depends on money, which I am currently saving up.

Do you like or dread Valentine's Day?


----------



## Zerous (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't care much for it, but I've never done anything to celebrate it, nor do many of my friends so :/

What is one thing you really like/dislike about the new horizons games (as has been currently revealed).


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

I really like the outside furniture placement!

Have you preordered New Horizons yet?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2020)

No, idk what the preorder bonuses are here in the US, partly cause I'm too lazy to check lol

Ever played a Virtual Boy?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2020)

Once, in a store when it was first coming out. I think it was some Wario game? Not sure.

Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Wow, how come everyone else gets easy questions and I get the hard question D:<

Anyway, I don’t know.  Hopefully with my three careers, a house, and a wife.

Do you exercise?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

Does walking count? xD

Got any pets?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes, two cats.

Same question?


----------



## matt (Jan 19, 2020)

1 fish, 4 Ginea pigs


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 19, 2020)

There's no question so I'll answer the one from Chloe-Aurora's. I used to have pets... They were only goldfishes though.

Which kind of goldfish is your favourite (lionhead, pop-eyed, etc.)?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2020)

I like calico goldfish. They can each look wildly different and beautiful. I had a mostly white calico for a couple years.

Favorite kind of aquarium fish?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Probably just goldfish to be honest.  We used to have an aquarium full of fish in it when I was younger, but we sold it because of how much maintenance it needed.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

Cheese or Pineapple.

What'd you have for lunch today?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Two hotdogs.  About to have a salad.

Same question?


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2020)

bowl of homemade chicken & vegetable soup mm 

last person u texted


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 19, 2020)

My mom 

Favorite singer?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2020)

I have tons of favorites, but favorite band is Gorillaz if that counts.

Are you gonna change your signature when you get your New Horizons town?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Probably not.

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2020)

I might commission some art of my town and its villagers, which I would make my signature. That probably wouldn't be for at least a year after NH releases though. 

Do you plan to buy New Horizons on release day?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hopefully, I will because I have college on that day and I may not be able to get my hands on that game until probably the day after lol.

Which one do you prefer: headphones or earphones?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Headphones.

Currently playing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2020)

Colors 3D, if that counts lol. I've also been playing Wii Fit, Dobutsu no Mori e+, and Ultra Moon.

Are you light sensitive?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

Not really, actually.

Favorite villager?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2020)

Leopold and Pietro!!

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Lucky.

Chocolate, vanilla, or strawberry?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2020)

Chocolate.

Strangest game you ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

Probably some indie game on Steam that was pretty psychedelic I no longer remember the name of. Sadly it was incredibly broke as for progressing and clicking so I ended up dumping it.

fave kind of cupcake/muffin?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 20, 2020)

Carrot muffins. I haven't had those in such a long time. 

Did you wake up at your usual time today? (I did not.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah? I have to get up at 7 am or 6.30 am depending on when I start so yeah 7 am today 

do you like chickpeas?


----------



## tokkio (Jan 20, 2020)

i'd eat em, but wouldnt say i actually like em 

what's your opinion on mainstream pop music?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

bad i kinda stopped caring about modern music some 5-10 years ago cause it's all starting to unique but wanting to sound like everyone else basically.

anyway, do u like guacamole?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't eat it often, but yeah it's pretty yummy 

Last concert you've been to, if any?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

I went to a Stomp concert about half a year ago. I dont go to that many tbh 

Do you have a fear of heights?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

ehh not really i guess.

fav kind of beans?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 20, 2020)

Jellybeans, lol. I'm not too huge on actual beans.

Is there a game you believe is overhyped?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

basically anything for switch nowadays lol. i dont really have the eye on other consoles since this is a ninty forum/discord stuff so yeah.

but from stuff i played def the n64 loz's, mario kart 8, planetside 2 basically those kind of stuff.

do u like pineapples?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

Well, they're okay. I don't eat them very often, but it's nice every once in awhile. 

Favorite meal of the day?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Lunch, probably.

Least favorite meal of the day?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 20, 2020)

Breakfast.

What's a hobby you tried, but realized you hated it?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Art.  I suck at art.

Do you play any sports?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 20, 2020)

I do. Golf. I've been given classes and lessons for like a few more years and I had good scores actually, but I ended up figuring out that I don't like it at all besides the gorgeous sandwiches at club house. Yet, I need to do when I need to host some people for business purpose. -_-

What do you like to do the most indoor besides playing video games?


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 20, 2020)

I love making art!

What are some your video games of interest besides Animal Crossing?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Fire Emblem, Pokemon, Xenoblade, Super Smash Brothers, and Mario Kart.

Favorite color?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 20, 2020)

Either red or turquoise.

When was the last time you went out into nature?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Not too long ago.  I go hiking every now and then and it’s very enjoyable.  Would love to do it again sometime soon.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2020)

It's been a bit. Would like to go hiking again eventually, it's been WAY too long!

Lemonade or orange juice?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Lemonade

Least favorite color?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't really have one, but probably black or red.

What's your lucky number?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

5

What’s your Zodiac sign?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

Virgo 

Favorite TV show?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

I don’t know, I don’t really watch TV anymore.  Just sporting events.  If we’re talking anime, then probably My Hero Academia.

Least favorite villager?


----------



## minisam (Jan 20, 2020)

Tough one but maybe Curt? 

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2020)

Just some microwaveable pizzas.

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2020)

Skipped lunch cleaning, just had lo mein for dinner 

What did you do this past weekend?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2020)

Nothing much, played some Terraria w/ a friend, listened to music, caught up on Roahm's Let's Play of Zelda II: The Adventure of Link...the usual stuff!

How about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Just watched a ton of anime.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

I actually dont watch anime, but I'd love to get into it!

Do you like to make art?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2020)

Mm, not really. 

Do you have a budget that you try to stick to?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2020)

Not a concrete/set one, but I try to save every month even though I might not put it into savings immediately, I do have some things to pay 

fave season?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 21, 2020)

Fall for the weather, winter for the holidays <3

How picky are you about how your nails look?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Not picky at all I guess?  I’m a guy so I’m not really worried about them all that much.  I just cut them as far as possible every now and then and they look fine.

Favorite pair of shoes that you own?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2020)

my sea green converse because they're my favorite color <3 (and i have a weakness for converse lol)

if you could have any animal as a pet, which would you choose? (weird/exotic/normal/etc)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Tasmanian devil.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2020)

pangolin? or if i could choose like anything then manatees they are so derpy <3

least fave soda?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 21, 2020)

Squirt, it tastes like garbage but its grapefruit flavor so that probably explains it.


Whats something you've always wanted?


----------



## Toska (Jan 21, 2020)

To play acww 

What's the last thing you've ate?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

A sandwich.

Favorite season?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2020)

Autumn! The colors are amazing, especially on LSD!

How about you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2020)

Psydye said:


> especially on LSD!



Excuse me what the fu--


I really like Spring, it's such a lovely season full of bright colors and happiness 

Do you own a lava lamp?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2020)

Used to...the first one I got was colorful, more trippy-looking. Unfortunately the bulb in it blew and I never got around to changing it. Forget what happened to the lava-holder itself though, along w/ the actual heating element. Not sure what happened to my other lava lamp either, actually....might be in storage.

How about you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2020)

Absolutely. I actually own a lot, prob about 6 or 7 lol. All different colors and v pretty 


How about... do you own a dream catcher?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh man, I haven't owned one of those in YEEAARS! Wouldn't mind getting another one though!

Favorite soda?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Sprite

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

I grew up not drinking soda at all, so just getting a taste for them catches my throat on fire.

When was the last time you had a deep sleep?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Last night.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

I sorta had one last night, too. When I woke up in the middle of the night, I drop back to sleep. This trick I tried out yesterday worked! For me at least.






Do you mostly use a computer, laptop, or phone to go onto the forums?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Tablet.

Do you like sour or sweet things more?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Sweet. Sour stuff impedes my enjoyment of food sometimes.

Ever came up with a question and went "naw, I should come up with a different one"?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Many times.

Have you ever forgotten what you were going to ask?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 21, 2020)

All the time lmao

favorite mythical creature?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Uh, I don't know.

Ever went through a whole day without water?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes

When did you learn to ride a bicycle for the first time?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

When I was 13 probably. Scraped both of my knees a couple of times.

The last timee you went to a playground?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Many years ago.

What was the last meal you had?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Two hours ago. I didn't have lunch today, so I ate a massive dinner when I got home lol.

Favourite dog breed?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

King Charles Cavalier Spaniel.

Favorite cat breed?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Pixie-bob.

Do you eventually get tired of hearing your favourite music?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Nope.  I don’t really have any favorite music, so I don’t get tired of listening to things really.

Have you ever been in a taxi before?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes. I threw up one time when I was a kid.

Do you drive? If so, what kind of incidents did you get into?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2020)

Not yet, currently working on getting my drivinglicense tho.
My parents already got into some crashes though, that were never their fault.
- Truck drove into the back of their car, luckily it was a slow street or I would mostlikely not be alive.
- Very icy road and my Dad, who drove super slow still lost control over the car and drove into a ditch.
Apparently I was in the car aswell at this time, don't remember anything about it though.
- Car slide off the road because someone lost control behind us and pushed us, nothing too bad though.

Do you like taking care of virtual pets ?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2020)

Used to have a Giga Pet back in the day, so, yeah..it can be fun!

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)

yeah i had neopets and whatnot as well so yeah lol.

worst soda u ever tried?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Dr. Pepper.  I?m sorry

Are you in school right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)

(i agree dr pepper is disgusting)

yeah i'm at uni although now i am at home lol xD

fave soup?


----------



## proudfrog_ (Jan 22, 2020)

chicken and mushroom!

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 22, 2020)

Eagles!

Worst food you ever tried?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2020)

That's a good question! Probably when I tried to make a sandwich w/ Miracle Whip, thinking it was mayonnaise! Seriously, Miracle Whip can go to hell, that ****'s disgusting! :X

Same q?


----------



## matt (Jan 22, 2020)

Prawns (although I don't mind breaded Wholetail Scampi)

You purchase a bottle of helmanns Garlic and Herb sauce for an affordable price of just $2. Upon arrival to your house , you place the bottle of helmanns Garlic and Herb sauce into your refrigerator. Later that evening, you sit down at the table with your freshly cooked meal for 1 , and grab the sauce from the refrigerator. Much to your disappointment, you find that under the lid, the sauce bottle has already been opened! It isn't sealed but you didn't check at the superstore!. The bottle appears to be full and apart from the fact it already appears to be open, do you:
A) refuse to use it and take it back to your store with a receipt and complain, asking for another bottle instead
B) use the bottle of helmanns Garlic and Herb sauce on your dinner and enjoy your meal for 1
?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)

a) take it back, u never kno what people do with em here...

ever tried chickpea crisps?


----------



## matt (Jan 22, 2020)

Sheila said:


> a) take it back, u never kno what people do with em here...
> 
> ever tried chickpea crisps?



No I haven't Sheila have you


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm not sure...I may have? Can't remember..

Fried chicken or rotisserie-style chicken?


----------



## matt (Jan 22, 2020)

Fried I guess, no idea what the other one is

KFC or burger kings


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2020)

I guess Burger King. I only really like their spicy chicken burger, but I go there _very_ occasionally. Meanwhile I never go to KFC because Mary Brown's is basically the same but higher quality. 

How spicy do you like your food?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Very spicy.

Spicy, sweet, sour, or bitter things?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2020)

Spicy!

Ever skateboard?


----------



## dorohedoros (Jan 22, 2020)

tried when i was younger, but not since then!

wheat or white bread?​


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

White bread.

Bagels or donuts?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 22, 2020)

Donuts because there are many different flavours you can come up with!

Something that made you happy today?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

My friends.

Same question?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 22, 2020)

My dog's reaction to the snow lol
he's a husky pup and he goes BONKERS every time it snows

least favorite color?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2020)

Probably orange.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2020)

Cats, but I honestly love both!

If you had 1 superpower?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 22, 2020)

Teleportation, cause there are tons of places i'd like to go but don't have money LOL

same q?


----------



## Toska (Jan 22, 2020)

Reading peoples minds.

Do you have any hobbies? If so, what?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 23, 2020)

Drawing.

Is there something you binged today?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Not yet.

Favorite collectible?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 23, 2020)

star wand for sure!

what time do u have to wake up tmrw?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2020)

Any time, really.

Salmon or cod?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Salmon.

Do you like fruits or vegetables more?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2020)

Fruits, of course!

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Zerous (Jan 23, 2020)

Homemade pizza

If you played the most recent pokemon games, what was your favourite new pokemon/galarian form introduced? Why?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 23, 2020)

I haven't played SwSh yet but my fav Gen 8 Pokemon is Falinks because he's super cute!!! Also love the design concept!

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Duraludon because he’s awesome.  

Have you played any of the Fire Emblem games?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 23, 2020)

I think I have, but not a lot. But I'm still open on giving them a try sometime, as the characters are being featured more and more in SSBU.

What helps you go to sleep when you have trouble doing so?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2020)

Thinking about what makes me happy.

Same question?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a light that projects waves onto the ceiling and it's p soothing

do you like/know how to sew?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

I know the very basics thanks to my gramma lol, admittedly I haven't done it often. 

Guilty of late night snacks?
I sure am lol


----------



## Limon (Jan 24, 2020)

For sure

What's the longest you've stayed up?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

Maybe 48 hours more or less?

Ever cracked your phone screen?


----------



## gobby (Jan 24, 2020)

Nope! [SIZE=-3]Have definitely dropped it in the toilet though[/SIZE]

Ever chip a tooth?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 24, 2020)

Nope!

Do you like going to museums/galleries?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah, I really like doing that! 
Only museums though, I'm not too much into looking at drawings.

Favorite console ?


----------



## Zerous (Jan 24, 2020)

The Ds, mainly 3ds. 

What's something you'd like to achieve this year?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 24, 2020)

I would love to play my French Horn better!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

passing all my dumb studies lol. also start painting for real.

do u like pineapples?


----------



## Zerous (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah, I've eaten a whole can of pineapple slices for lunch once.

What's your favourite song atm?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

"Wedding Bell Blues" by Laura Nyro <3

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Don’t have one.

Do you drive?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

no i dont even have the license lol

least fave pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

I’m not sure... I like all pizzas, but I don’t eat pizza that often.

Favorite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

turtle! also manatee


same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Tasmanian devil.

Do you eat meats?


----------



## allainah (Jan 24, 2020)

sometimes but i'm picky, i don't like the texture.

favorite YouTuber? >;3


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2020)

Good question! Maybe RoahmMythril? His Let's Plays are always entertaining!

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Quackity.

What makes you laugh usually?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2020)

The inside jokes between me and my friends.

Same q?


----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2020)

everything, i always get told i “laugh a lot” by people who are first meeting me 

what’s a movie/video game you’d like to see get a sequel ?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

The Polar Express.

Least favorite movie?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't have any names in mind as I'm not into movies like I used to be. ;-; I think I only have favorites at this point.

Last Zelda game you've played, if any?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Hm I think it was minish cap!! I definitely need to play more though it’s been too long!!

What song did you last listen to?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 24, 2020)

It was a song by Clutch, can't remember which one exactly.

Are you tired?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 24, 2020)

YES lol, i got up at 6 this morning and I am very, very tired lol

Do you like snow?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes, but we never really get any here.

Do you like the rain?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes, I like watching it fall and being outside in it doesn't bother me very much. 

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes, they are quite nice.

Do you like clocks?  :eyes:


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 24, 2020)

No, I hate clocks. I collect them for no other reason than to seal them away from the rest of the world. I sacrifice my own happiness in order to protect everyone else from their terror. 

If you want the real answer, yes I do. Unfortunately I don't have many but I'll probably get a longcase clock if I ever have the money.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes, I like clocks.

Do you like......... Chandelure?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

While I don't think I've ever had him, I love his color scheme and type!

For ice cream, cone or bowl?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

depends on the occasion, if outside then cone if at home bowl :3

do u like caramel flavoured candy?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Not crazy about caramel in general, but I don't mind it once in a while if it's not too sweet 

Plans for the weekend?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2020)

I would like to do at least 60% loafing lol
I'm also gonna work and practice piano pieces, same as any other weekend.

How much are you gonna loaf this weekend?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

Ehh tonight and sometime tomorrow, gotta print out some school stuff as well which takes time aha.

Also do you have a Wii?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeah haven't played it in ages though!

How about you?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2020)

Of course! I just recently got a copy of Mario Party 8!

Do you fall asleep with the tv on?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

no i can't sleep with sound and light around me so wont happen lol.

fave kind of chocolate if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Anything with hazelnuts ♡

Shoe size?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

I think like a 12 or 13 in men’s.

Same question?


----------



## Toska (Jan 25, 2020)

7.5 in womens.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Nope.

Do you like soda?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nope.

Favourite chore you like doing, if any?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

I don’t like doing chores, but if I had to pick it would be taking out the trash.

Currently playing?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2020)

Terraria.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

feh (Fire Emblem Heroes)

Do you have a daily routine?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2020)

Not really, my schedule changes from day to day so I'm never truly able to settle on a routine. Prob part of why I'm so stressed all the time rip

Do you like cats?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes.

Do you?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

*Do you?*

How to make life better?


----------



## Toska (Jan 25, 2020)

Not worrying about stuff and having a positive outlook on things, I guess.

Molly or Lolly?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Lolly.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

Pancakes, but tbh I love both lol

Chocolate or vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Chocolate, but I love both.

What’s your favorite flavor of icecream?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2020)

In terms of ice cream I really like vanilla, very versatile 
Also peanut butter ice cream is AMAZING

Ever played Majoras Mask?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

I have not actually, but I've seen a decent amount of a playthrough.

Any stuffed animals/figures you refuse to give up no matter how old you get?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Yes, my Pokemon plushies and Amiibo figures.

Same question?


----------



## Zerous (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah, I have a lot of pokemon plushies, as well as a few animal ones from when I was little.

What's your favourite joke atm?


----------



## matt (Jan 26, 2020)

Offensive memes.

Do you believe in kittens as much as the above user?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Kittens are my favorite <3

Your dream profession?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

Artist, probably in some way be it painting or something else, I love being creative!

A bad game you've played?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Destiny 2, but only because I was disappointed. I'm sure there are others I can't think of atm lol

Favorite soda if any?


----------



## matt (Jan 26, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Artist, probably in some way be it painting or something else, I love being creative!
> 
> A bad game you've played?



Bought a fake Pok?mon game from a car boot sale many years ago, it was rubbish. It was like some sort of looney tunes platformer...

I don't know what soda is but I'll say cream soda

What's YOUR favourite soda


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

raspberry or elderflower/berry.. i try to cut down tho

worst/bad movie watched?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Cheap shot, but The Last Airbender. I'm rarely excited about movies, and ATLA is my favorite show. It was a great opportunity.

Your height?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2020)

5ft 3!

you?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

5'1" ;v; lol

Dream pet?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

Some kind of turt/tort ;; <3

do u like penguins?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2020)

I love penguins! They’re so cute <3

What colour do you wear most?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Red.

How long have you had your Animal Crossing town in New Leaf for?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2020)

I think about four years. 

Do you drink coffee on a daily basis?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

I do not.

Do you like raisins?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2020)

I do! I don't eat them by themselves but I really like them in trail mix.

Are you fit?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

I wouldn't say fit, but not the other f-word either. I'd say in-between lol, I've got meat on my bones.

Anything embarrassing happen this week?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 26, 2020)

Technically, it happened last week, but I was trying to toast bread in a salamander with parchment paper still on. You know what happened? It caught on fire and it took me a few seconds to put it out. Eventually, someone helped me to put it out and I had to start over again. Such an embarassing moment!

Favourite pastry goods?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2020)

So many! Eclairs, connoli, tiramisu, etc.!

How about you?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 26, 2020)

No you

Should the nation anthem be changed to Country Roads.


----------



## Toska (Jan 26, 2020)

Sure.

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2020)

It's a toss-up between Golden Corral and Applebee's.

Root beer or cola?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2020)

i havent tried root beer so cola it is

do u enjoy wearing dresses?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2020)

No lol
I mean I like certain dresses but for the most part I'm a pants person 

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

No, lol.

Do you wear sunglasses?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Rarely, they look weird with my baby face smh. So only when I need to when driving.

Does your room/home have a color theme?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Not really.

Does yours?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2020)

No, I'm a fan of all colors together (esp in a rainbow order) so I just decorate with whatever I like 

Favorite egg collectible?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 26, 2020)

Frost egg, as you can probably tell from my lineup. 

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 26, 2020)

None. I don't have any collectibles.

Are you feeling okay right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah, I’m fine.  Just studying.

How often do you change your TBT avatar and/or signature?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2020)

Like every few weeks or a month, I actually already have my next one planned out lolll

How good of a gamer are you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Pretty good, idk.

Have you played any of the Xenoblade games?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 26, 2020)

Nope.

If you were forced to be in the same room as a Tellietubby or a Boohbah, which hellion would you pick?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2020)

Hard to pick, wasn't allowed to watch those as a kid LOL. I guess Boohbah, they look soft...

Books: hard copies or e-books?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2020)

Definitely hard copies! E-books just aren’t the same to me

Books or tv shows/movies?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

Ahhh hard to pick. Nowadays I'm into YouTube and sometimes TV shows, but books still have a special place in my heart as I used to be an avid reader.

Do you have a tablet? If so, what do you use it for?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes, I’m using one right now.  I use it for everything personal to be honest.

What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

Samsung Galaxy A20

Dream home?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2020)

some nice apartment, or a hippie house close to nature

clothes you'd never wear?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

A dress.

How many jackets do you currently have?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

A good handful, I love jackets. Of course it being Florida, there aren't a lot of opportunities to wear them unfortunately, so I'm enjoying them now.

Your hair color?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 27, 2020)

Currently a mint blueish green. Not intentional but I've gotta live with it for a while, until my hair is repaired.. 

Is your year going good or bad currently ?


----------



## matt (Jan 27, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> Currently a mint blueish green. Not intentional but I've gotta live with it for a while, until my hair is repaired..
> 
> Is your year going good or bad currently ?



Not brilliant to be honest. 

How's your year going ?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

So far okay. A lot of things are shifting for the better, so keeping an open mind.

A bad habit you're trying to change?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2020)

Picking my nose... (Been coming back to it)

You?


----------



## matt (Jan 27, 2020)

Picking my ears

Do you like vimto


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

No.

Do you like Italian food?


----------



## Toska (Jan 27, 2020)

I actually really do!

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes! As long as it's not overwhelming to the point where I feel like I'm fighting my food.

Least favorite kind of candy?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2020)

Probably Sweetarts. Not bad but not a fan!

Ever have shoofly pie?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

I haven’t, sounds interesting though.

Do you own a car?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2020)

Not yet, but soon!

Last time you've ridden a bike?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2020)

Too long to be honest.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 27, 2020)

I haven't seen too many, but out of all of them, Tokyo Mew Mew. _Don't judge me, lol._

Favorite book as a kid?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2020)

Elementary - The Hungry Caterpiller, Rainbow Fish
Middle - Sahara Special, etc. too many to count
High - Confessions of a Not It Girl


What helps you sleep at night when you're having trouble doing so?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2020)

listening to calming music always helps me!

do you enjoy going to art galleries/museums?


----------



## Toska (Jan 28, 2020)

I do! Although I haven't been to that many...

What do you plan on naming your AC:NH island?


----------



## matt (Jan 28, 2020)

Newhaven perhaps 

You?


----------



## IKI (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m planning on naming my island IKI island ! 
There is an island named that near Japan ♪ hahaha 

What do you look foward to in AC:NH ? ★


----------



## spoonfork (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m really looking forward to seeing the new villagers. I like the glasses cat and the purple bear a lot.

What island fruit are you hoping to get?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2020)

Probs not ever getting the game so idc really

do u like beans?


----------



## gobby (Jan 28, 2020)

I do! My favorite is refried beans 

Made any bad purchases so far this year?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

Not really.  Just wish I didn’t have to make as many as I did.

Do you like sweets?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2020)

For the most part, yes. There are SOME sweet stuff I'm not too big on though, like Sweetarts.

Beat any Resident Evil games?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

I haven’t.

Beat any Pokemon games?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2020)

Yup! Beat Pearl, X, Moon, then Sword! I wanna go back to the old school games and beat those too.

How about you?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2020)

I beat 1 or 2 of them, forget what they were though(and I may or may not have cheated a little).

What's for dinner?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m not sure, probably just a microwaveable thing or a biscuit, LOL

Same question?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 28, 2020)

I had pot-au-feu, fresh salad of shrimp and sea seeds, cinnamon bread and the frozen cookie meringata.

What do you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2020)

Depends if I'm hungry or not, though usually whatever is available, be it breakfast-typical foods such as cereal, oatmeal, etc. or, more likely, a sandwich, Hot Pocket, microwaveable pizza or whatever.

Same q?.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2020)

I teach at a school, so whatever they serve for breakfast lol. Or if I'm at home, most likely oat cereal if anything.

Last time you've spoken in front of people (like a presentation)?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

About 3 years ago


Favorite cake?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2020)

Coffee cheesecake. Or just anything not too sweet 

Favorite Pokemon starter?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

My absolute favorite is probably Bulbasaur since it was my very first starter and it's so classic, but I also love Oshawott, Popplio, and Fennekin 


Ever soft-resetted for a legendary in a Pokemon game?


----------



## Toska (Jan 28, 2020)

Nope 

Pokemon or Animal Crossing?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

Pokemon.  I enjoy Animal Crossing, but I enjoy Pokemon more.

Favorite weather?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2020)

Cool, crisp fall weather <3

Dream superpower?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

plant powers definitely!


dream pet?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

A Tasmanian devil.  XD

Dream house?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

I'd like a nice cozy ranch house that one might expect a loving grandmother to live in 

Ever listen to classical music?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

yes but not regularly 


Favorite candy flavor?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2020)

anything except like cherry or black currant it's horrid. and there are some licorices I can't stand.

fave birb?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

Crows.

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 29, 2020)

I can't eat chocolate...

Favourite AC animal type?


----------



## nanpan (Jan 29, 2020)

uchi! they're cute & their projects are the nicest in my opinion

what have you accomplished today?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2020)

Went to classes.  I have some studying to do now.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2020)

Surviving the day with severe mood swings surrounded by kids and teaching lol. A feat in itself.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

You didn’t ask a question, so I’ll ask one!

Do you own any sunglasses?


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh woops I'm sorry! Yes I do lol

Last game you beat?


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 30, 2020)

pokemon shield

wbu?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2020)

uhhh honestly idk probably something on my 3ds a good time ago.

do u like carrots


----------



## rhinoo (Jan 30, 2020)

Yep.

Do you like dogs that look like cats?


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 30, 2020)

um not that I've seen one before but sounds cute lmao so yes.

Favorite switch game right now?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2020)

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night.

Same q?


----------



## allainah (Jan 30, 2020)

i dont have a switch yet, im waiting til march >< lol

do you sleep with a tv/light on?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2020)

Sometimes...not as much anymore though.

What are you currently looking forward to?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Graduating university.

Same question?


----------



## Limon (Jan 30, 2020)

Moving out of my current house. I'm also worried but I think I need this change in my life.

What's your dream job?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Working in the sports industry.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

Being a traveling pianist or a video game composer. More likely to be a performer cause that's what I enjoy most 

Ever owned/played an Atari 2600?


----------



## Toska (Jan 30, 2020)

I wish.

Favorite snack?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 30, 2020)

Chips. I really like them.

Most delicious dinner you had?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2020)

Probably sushi from this one place that has really good sushi.  X)

Favorite thing to watch?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

sunrise/sunsets if they are pretty <3

worst console u ever owned?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Xbox 360.  Compared to the other systems I’ve owned from both PlayStation and Nintendo, it was garbage.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2020)

I would say probably the GBA but that's a bit of a stretch. It has its good games like Warioware Twisted, I like that I can use it to play GB games, plus I like its connectivity with the Gamecube but other than that I'm not a fan. Mine is actually not working very well anymore, barely reads any games without freezing up lol

Do you currently own a Wii U?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 31, 2020)

Yep! Though it's starting to have some issues. I'd rather go back to owning an old RVL-001 Wii. Those can take Gamecube discs.

Speaking of which- do you still own a Wii?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, I even still play it.

Do you own a Gamecube?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

no i do own a wii tho 

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2020)

Soft-shell w/ all the fixings(lettuce, tomato, beef, etc.) and hot sauce.

Discover any new bands/artists lately?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

Been listening to Laura Nyro a lot lately although it's not a new discovery (pun intended lol)

do u like tuna?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, I like tuna.

Do you own any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

nope

do you use a phone wallet or just a hard case?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Neither at the moment, lol.

When’s the last time you got a new phone?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

about a year ago i think?

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Like, four years ago.  And they won’t give me a free upgrade, LOL.

Do you like cats?


----------



## dorohedoros (Jan 31, 2020)

i do! i have one named mae after the protag of the game night in the woods!!

do you like dinosaurs?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2020)

Yep! Had cats all my life. Let's see how many I can name: Moxie, Poxie, Smoky, Moo, Shadow, The Hebrew Hammer(yes we actually named him that lol), Jack(a.k.a. Mr. Smith), Cally, Roadie, Martha, Bella, Boots...and I think that's all I can think of, atm.

They're okay.

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

i guess, i like reading about extinct animals soooo

do u like garlic bread?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, I love garlic bread!

Do you like mashed potatoes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

as long as it's not store powder stuff sure

most weird book u ever read


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2020)

I don’t know.  Haven’t really read a weird book before.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

Probably this weird poetry book we got at work that is basically a lot of empty pages with text on very few of them lmao. Running gag stuff.

least fav manga?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m not sure tbh! probably anything with creepy loli pandering 

favourite manga?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

carackobama said:


> I’m not sure tbh! probably anything with creepy loli pandering
> 
> favourite manga?



Hmm.. basically any work by Jiro Matsumoto (tropical citron is probs his best)

fave kinda candy?


----------



## Toska (Feb 1, 2020)

Probably Jolly Ranchers.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2020)

If chocolates count, Ferrero Rocher. If not, maybe Twizzlers? Not much into candy like I used to be.

Favorite mythical creature?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

The sphinx.

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2020)

I love gryffins!! And dragons ofc 



I was gonna give the person below a Calculus problem but I'll spare you this one time 
I still feel like giving math homework so here you go:

What is the answer to (x+2)(3x-1)?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Can’t math right now.  Already studied.

Did you do any studying today?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2020)

Nah, not taking any classes currently.

Feel like doing any home/renovations lately?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Not really, LOL.

Do you like pie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes, especially cherry and apple. Pumpkin pie is good too. 

Since we're getting closer to Easter, if you could choose the design of an Easter egg collectible, what would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

Please make a Smash logo Easter egg if there isn’t one already.  Thank you.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

tie-dye design or just a better rainbow in general that candy egg is a bit meh texture-wise (same reason i probably won't dark egg)

weather where you live?


----------



## Marte (Feb 2, 2020)

Snowy today.

Do you like to cook?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

not really..

least fav kind of candy?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

Liquorice if that counts.
Morning person or night owl?


----------



## Catharina (Feb 2, 2020)

uuh in between xD

favourite flower?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

Sunflower~
The Simpsons or Family Guy?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

family guy i like the more adult violent humor lol

fave actor?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

It was Vic Mignogna who voiced Edward Elric in Fullmetal Alchemist and Qrow Branwen in RWBY, but now he’s not really employed so no one really... lol

Favorite anime?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

revolutionary girl utena, jojo, sailor moon

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

Probably either My Hero Academia or Cowboy Bebop.

Plans for this week?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2020)

Going to school and doing my assignments, taking an ACT Prep after school (ACT will be this Saturday for me), as well as going to see the school musical of "Matilda". I'm excited to see the musical, as I really really love the movie. never read the book sorry

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

Probably just classes, studying, and anime.  Lol

Do you play Pokeheroes?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 2, 2020)

nope

top 5 movies?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

In no special order:

Monterey Pop, Diary of a Shinjuku Thief, In the Mood for Love, Concerning Violence(documentary), and W.R.: Mysteries of the Organism

I have loads I like but those are 5 I really love.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2020)

Hard to say, perhaps: Aliens, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Labyrinth, Jacob's Ladder, The Rum Diary. To be honest I'm not entirely sure of some of those as they are about on equal footing w/ many other movies I love! Labyrinth is DEFINITELY a certainty though!

What should I do w/ my life?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

vote for bernie sanders

get dank i guess

fave ben & jerry's flavour?


----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 6, 2020)

i haven’t had all of their flavours, but i love cherry garcia & chocolate therapy 


what makes you happy?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 6, 2020)

Being surrounded by loved ones, a peaceful clean environment, and yummy food! Plus more ofc lol

Favorite streamers if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2020)

none really i dont watch those

fave kind of licorice?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 7, 2020)

Hmm haven't had much besides red Twizzlers lol, plus they're some of my favorite candy if I ever need any for a movie or something.

Hot cocoa or hot tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2020)

hot tea not that much fan of hot cocoa

fave kind of pie?


----------



## Eclipsewhispering (Feb 7, 2020)

Pumpkin.

What's your favorite AC villager?


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2020)

Kyle!

How about you?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2020)

Stitches?

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 8, 2020)

as far as western cartoons go, Gravity Falls

and you?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

totally spies i guess lol

did/do you use those grown up colouring books?


----------



## Toska (Feb 8, 2020)

I enjoy them, but I rarely find pictures I like in them.

Would you purchase the new Animal Crossing Switch? Or just get the new skin?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

neither, not worth it for me
..even though they are pretty yes

do u play any app/mobile games?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 8, 2020)

I play Amazing Katamari and the mobile Cooking Mama
used to play Pokemon Go! a lot, but now my phone is 'too old to support it' lmao

What color is your phone/phone case?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 8, 2020)

It's a clear brown!

Same question?


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2020)

Its navy blue and gold!

Favorite season?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2020)

summer lit the only season when it's not cold here lol ;x

fave kind of sandwich?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2020)

PB&J

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2020)

I like it with some Nutella!

Does listening to music make you want to dance around a little?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 10, 2020)

Depends on the song, but yes!

Are you excited for spring?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

YES I'm going to grow so many things! not to mention the garden center at many stores i visit get restocked so more new plant friends!

would you ever get into gardening?


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

nah not really tbh too wormy :/

do you drink pure milk?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2020)

no i drink oat milk if anything

do you currently study anything and if so what?


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm not like intensely studying anything but I practice my flute, piano, clarinet, and voice very frequently. (And just music in general)

What's your favorite day of the week and why?


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

saturday since i have no school and usually no responsibilities:>

what time do you usually fall asleep?


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2020)

Ah usually around 10:30 when I have something to do on weekdays, but weekends are probably around 1:00.

What time do you usually wake up?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 10, 2020)

6 - 7 am. Weekdays, gotta stay awake. Saturdays I can sleep in!

Do you have long or short hair?


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

long :> 

have you ever traveled outside of the country that you live in?


----------



## PugLovex (Feb 10, 2020)

yep! only once, to Quebec, Canada.

do you have any pets? if so how many?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

7 pets! 2 parakeets, 1 betta, and 4 khuli loaches!

dark or milk chocolate? and YES, your life DOES depend on it :eyes:


----------



## Dim (Feb 10, 2020)

milk chocolate over everything

Skittles or M&N's?


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2020)

peanut mm's STOMP on any other candy

mustard or ketchup?


----------



## SilverWolf21 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ketchup.

Favorite kind of milk?


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

chocolate milk :> 

whats the worst movie you’ve ever watched?


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh my god I'd really have to say the worst I can think of is Killer Mermaid. So. So bad.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2020)

i hope not ...?

least fave ac villager(s)?


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

all of the gorilla villagers lol

have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes! My hair right now is brown with the ends dyed pink. I've also had pretty much every other colored hair too except for... green? and yellow.

Do you like olives?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes! It can be in pasta, grilled meats or salad! I love it. c:

Do you think you should be loud when someone misunderstand you and hurt you not on purpose?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 11, 2020)

No, I’m usually quiet and think about what they have to say.  I apologize as well and consider the validity of what they said.

How many Animal Crossing New Leaf towns do you currently have?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

Just one. I only own one cartridge. I could potentially use a hacking tool to have multiple towns on one cart but that's too much of a hassle for me.


Are you fluent in more than one language?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 11, 2020)

Not too much... I know some mismatched phrases/greetings, but that's about it.

Least favorite character you know of?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 11, 2020)

Probably Amon from Starcraft 2. I dislike him because he changes the story of Starcraft to one of simple good VS evil, rather than the more interesting war that had been occurring in the original game. 

Same question?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Umm, I don't have one? :S

Stardew Valley or Harvest Moon


----------



## mogyay (Feb 12, 2020)

man.. that's hard, if i was to factor in rune factory then i'd say harvest moon but if not then stardew valley definitely (i mean objectively i know stardew is superior but harvest moon/rf is so nostalgic)

will u get the ac edition switch?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

I would if i was rich

What makes you happy?


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 12, 2020)

Sunshine.

What's the weirdest food you've ever eaten? 
_mine was frogs legs_


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

i once dipped digestive cookies into a tub of cool whip; it wasn’t all that great lmao

do you prefer movies or books?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2020)

books unless it's something really interesting and good

same q?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 12, 2020)

Both. Somewhat leaning towards movies lately 'cause reading hours with obvious lack of sleep is not gentle to my eyes. (☆＿☆

What's one thing that you like about yourself most at the moment?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

My hair, i dyed it. <3

Favorite acronym?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2020)

AFK = away from keyboard

Favorite word?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't now. Maybe specific/specifically if in English. If in Spanish, pecado and if Japanese タヒ?

Favorite quote?


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 14, 2020)

"Don't go there, or I will KILL you!" ~ My Maths Teacher, to a student. (he obviously wasn't serious, don't worry!)

Have you ever met anyone off TBT?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

nope i haven’t lol


are you a morning or night person?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2020)

night person

Are dreams really worth it?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2020)

I think so, they’re good motivation!

Do you remember your dreams/nightmares?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 15, 2020)

Sometimes. I'm gonna try to make an effort to jot down my dreams/nightmares in my journal, so I can remember that they happened. I just like being able to talk about my dreams.

What's the best feeling in the world to you?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

going to bed knowing that you have nowhere to be the next day and that you can sleep in if you want 

what’s a flaw that you have?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2020)

My weight...I need to get back in shape!

Same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2020)

I rarely ever tell people how I feel about something, even if what they said upset me.

Have you or will you watch the new Sonic movie?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 15, 2020)

if it came on netflix or smthing then probably but i'm not gonna go to the movies to see it 

favourite chip flavour?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 15, 2020)

Sour cream and onion <3

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2020)

Honey bbq.

Is there anything about you that you want to work on?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

my weight and my temper; i seem to have inherited one of my parent’s anger issues (i say one bc they both have anger issues lmao) and i wanna try my best to not be like them.

whats one thing that you like about yourself?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2020)

My sense of adventurism. I love trying out new things!

What's a band/artist you'd like to see a new album by?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 16, 2020)

Blackpink, it’s been 84 years

Favourite music genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2020)

60s-70s psychedelic rock and protest folk stuff

same q?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

80s new wave & synth :3

same q? I like learning about people's music tastes


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

alternative and pop :3

if you could travel anywhere, where would you go and why?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2020)

Maybe Norway? Them valleys, man, look beautiful!

Same q(EXCLUDING JAPAN BECAUSE THAT IS CLICHED AS ****)?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2020)

san fran, ibiza, or somewhere portugal i guess. also actually japan for its older music.

fav kind of juice?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2020)

Cranberry!

Strangest food you ever tried and really enjoyed?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2020)

None that I really enjoyed to be honest.

Do you ever feel like you're not in society's normal standards?


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

all the time :<

what’s your favourite tv show of all time?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 17, 2020)

I actually don’t think I can choose?? I have way too many 

Last movie you watched?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 17, 2020)

Kiki's delivery service (my all time fav movie lol)

Can you blow a bubble with gum?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

unfortunately, no lol

have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## maple22 (Feb 17, 2020)

Somehow, I haven't even come close to having that happen.

Android or iOS?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 18, 2020)

Honestly, I don't know...I've never had a phone before, other than those flip-open cell phones lol.

Same q, I guess?


----------



## thedragmeme (Feb 18, 2020)

Android!

What feature do you want to see the most in New Horizons?


----------



## xara (Feb 18, 2020)

an old feature i’d love is the dream suite - i have so many cool decorating plans for my island and i’d be bummed if it was only seen briefly during trades. 

new feature? not exactly new and not really a feature but i really hope some of the items and clothing from happy home designer and pocket camp make it into new horizons 

besides animal crossing, whats your favourite video game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 18, 2020)

Favourite video game series is THe Legend of Zelda. My favourite video game of all time is The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.

Do you ever do some kind of racing (whether sim racing or real life)?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

if mario kart counts then yes lol

least fav book genre?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 19, 2020)

Love romance. Unless it has the different hidden concept and the romance is actually just the settings.

You?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

fantasy and the more hardcore sci-fi (like greg bear, charles stross n ****)

fave book genre?


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

horror/mystery probably:3

the best book you’ve read so far?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

my absolute fave book is "almost transparent blue" by ryu murakami ... <333

same q?


----------



## Toska (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of books but I really like "Gathering Blue" and "Red Queen."

Do you know how to swim?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

yes

can u dive?


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

no ma’am 

what’s one thing you want to learn to do?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 19, 2020)

I want to learn to draw animals more realistically. Currently working on that goal!

What's your earliest memory?


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

playing hide & seek with my next door neighbors & my older brother

anything make you laugh today? if yes, what?


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

the guy i’m doing a presentation with in english class c’:

what does a good day look like to you?


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

I wake up early(ish), eat a big breakfast, take my meds (lmao), get a pastry & coffee later and sit down and draw!

Do you drink alcohol?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

Once in a while.

Same q?


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i’m still underage so uh,, no lmao

do you smoke?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

no.. 1st i cant because bc and 2 it's bad

are u allergic to anything?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm pretty certain I'm allergic to cats (even though I love them to death lollll)

How many blankets do you have on your bed when you sleep?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

one blanket and one comforter during cold seasons usually.. sometimes i sleep in my bath robe too aha

least fav pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

I suppose combination, maybe? I'm not sure as I enjoy a lot of different pizzas.

What time is it in your corner of the world?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

ninjad

2.15 pm

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

8:16 a.m.

Next game you're getting?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

dunno tbh..

fave kind of flower?


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

roses :3 

favourite season?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

Autumn.

Last game you played?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2020)

probably feh  or ac pc on the phone..

do u like beans?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 20, 2020)

yes!

do you?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes.

Last time you went to the movie theater?


----------



## allainah (Feb 20, 2020)

uhhhh i dont know, whenever The Addams Family came out lol, long time

what was the last thing you ate?


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

a twinkie 

are you happy?


----------



## Zane (Feb 21, 2020)

in general i guess so. at the moment, no i've been exhausted and crabby for hours for some reason

did you watch the animal crossing direct today?


----------



## matt (Feb 21, 2020)

No I watched it yesterday

Did you watch the direct yesterday?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2020)

no

do u like energy drinks


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

i like the fruit punch flavoured monster but thats it lmao

do you love yourself?


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes. 

Have you listened to the new BTS album? ♡


----------



## allainah (Feb 21, 2020)

i had to google who they were, so nope 

when was the last time you played acnl?


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

uh,,, i think 2 years ago? 

are you excited for new horizons?


----------



## allainah (Feb 21, 2020)

YES! I was screaming watching the new direct yesterday <3

Do you have a favorite collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2020)

yeah the pinwheels c;

fave kind of popcorn?


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

movie-theatre style with lots of butter c:

what was your favourite animal crossing game?


----------



## allainah (Feb 21, 2020)

Def NewLeaf, but the only other one i played was GameCube!

favorite villager?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2020)

Of the ones I remember maybe Charlise? Hard to say..

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2020)

shep! <3

least fav villager?


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

al - he’s ugly and i have a personal vendetta against him 

most underrated villager in your opinion?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2020)

hmm i'd say agent s, big top maybe? and then obv a bunch of e+ exclusives bc not everyone has played or looked the villagers up.

fave ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2020)

Cotton candy icecream.

Favorite color?


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

either black or grey

least favourite colour?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2020)

Red.

Cheese or bacon?


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 22, 2020)

Bacon.

Did you like the ACNH Direct?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

didn't watch so idk

fave kind of bird?


----------



## plantlover (Feb 22, 2020)

Maybe Blackbird? They have so cute yellow beak.


What is your favourite dessert?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

ben & jerrys ice cream aha

yours?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

cheesecake :3 

do you like yourself as a person?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

yeah, could do without my asperger though.

least fave crisps?


----------



## matt (Feb 22, 2020)

Smokey bacon

What is YOUR least favourite crisps / potato chips


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

chili or just pepper

do u like licorice?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes! I'm also going to assume you mean licorice PROPER, the black stuff! Not that "poser" licorice everyone knows as Twizzlers...in which case, YES! YES! Definitely!!

How about you?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2020)

yes also idk abt the fake licorice but yeah ew lol

fave kind of ice cream?


----------



## The Orange (Feb 22, 2020)

Vanilla bean ice cream!

Do you prefer spicy food or sweet food?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2020)

Almost all flavors by Ben & Jerry's and Haagen Dazs.

Spicy.

Same q?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

sweet food but i crave spicy food a lot lmao

least favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 22, 2020)

Anything made out of citrus fruits.

On a scale of 1-10 how excited are you for new horizons?


----------



## brambleblast (Feb 22, 2020)

rly excited, nothing else to play rn 

best villager?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

beau, skye or lolly; might be biased though since they’re my favourites 

your favourite tv show/movie of all time?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 22, 2020)

Hard to pick, but I'll name a few:

Old Spongebob
The Office
Friends
Avatar TLA
Teen Titans
Boys Over Flowers
Heartstrings
Etc!

Laptop, desktop, or neither?


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 23, 2020)

laptop

saddest game youve played?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2020)

narcissu (visual novel) and planetarian (also vn) had both on steam before

worst game u played?


----------



## iExist (Feb 23, 2020)

Some terrible Minecraft rippoff on iOS.
Hyped for Animal Crossing: New Horizons?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2020)

not really i dont even own a switch so although that hippie sheep gimme 

do u drink apple cider vinegar


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll put it in tea!

Do you drink tea?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 23, 2020)

not reallyyy I prefer coffee over tea

Your most played game other than animal crossing?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2020)

uhh i have like two games so feh after pc i guess lol

least fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2020)

Nidoqueen's shiny is disgusting lmaooo

How are you spending your Sunday?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2020)

been lazy, but i just went out for a walk c; might read some.

do you like 60s music?


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

not really lol

least favourite genre of music?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2020)

Post-grunge/heavy alternative **** like Theory of a Deadman, Hinder, Nickelback, Pop Evil, Shinedown, etc.

Favorite hard liquor?


----------



## matt (Feb 23, 2020)

Liquor-ice
Especially licorice alsorts

Are you a drinker


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2020)

yes 

least fav chocolate?


----------



## buniichu (Feb 23, 2020)

carmel-chocolate, and dark chocolate


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

probably milk chocolate? Unless it's from Germany or something

do you prefer beer, wine, or liquor?


----------



## buniichu (Feb 23, 2020)

none, because I haven't tasted any of them yet c:

What type of sweets do you prefer?


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

i dont really like sweets anymore but maybe i would go for a pastry type sweet 

favorite song atm?


----------



## buniichu (Feb 23, 2020)

Moe shop- kawaii deshu

Favorite time of the day?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2020)

Evening/night.

Favorite type of flower?


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

tulips :3

least favourite vegetable?


----------



## salem_ (Feb 23, 2020)

escarole oh god

what time is it in your country rn?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

5:25 PM 

Favorite food?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2020)

Mashed potatoes.

Same question?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

chicken fingers c’: 

do/did you like school?


----------



## minisam (Feb 24, 2020)

I did and do like school, started back again after 10 years and loving it.

What was the best part of your weekend?


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

Honestly, catching up on all the NH news and getting back on the forums here.

Are you looking forward to March starting this week?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

yes even tho it's a long ass month like september lolol


worst book u ever read?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Probably some of the ones I had to read in middle and/or high school.

Favorite show?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

M*A*S*H

same q?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

um i dont watch many if anime doesn't count than stranger things

Same question

i was ninjad but i was lucky


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

teotfw (aka the show in my sig and my avatar lmao)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2020)

No question above lol
My favorite shows are King of the Hill, early Spongebob, and Star Trek 

How good are you at drawing figures (like people, animals, etc)?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

getting better but i suck at actual anatomy lmao

do you like sharks?


----------



## Fey (Feb 24, 2020)

Decent if I have a reference, especially realistic drawings of faces. Without one though, I suddenly don?t understand basic anatomy xD

Ninja?d?I?ll answer both: 

I do like sharks, but I don?t love them the way some people do. I?m about as neutral as you can be about something so potentially terrifying.

Have you written something just for fun? (story, poem, fanfic etc.)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2020)

i wrote like a short story as a kid that was like some urban fantasy into other world with some spyro influences lmfao don't ask

nowadays i only write papers though

fave kind of shark if any?


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

Hammerhead, they look like tools


What is your earliest content memory


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2020)

Omg, why do I always come back to the hard questions ;_;

Idk, reading a book.

Favorite book?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 24, 2020)

Lassie Come Home.

Are you an enthusiast in something (not counting Animal Crossing)?


----------



## Jas (Feb 24, 2020)

musical theatre! 

if you could eat anything right now, what would it be?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 24, 2020)

Popcorn chicken. You're profile pic gave me that choice despite her being an ostrich.

Ever felt like you don't have problems that society has?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

all the time 

what’s one thing you’re thankful for? 

(also i love how i didnt include a question earlier lmao; my monkey brain really popped out huh)


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

im Thankful for my dad. He?s the sweetest person in the world.

What?s something a lot of people compliment you on? (Hair, artwork, generosity)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

that i'm taking responsibility with details such as filling out my hours at work etc. which is like.. i just do what i'm supposed to i need moolah and i take care of my work.. idk.. it's not that hard lol. also yeah when i had longer hair ppl kept commenting on that like it was rly damaged and badly cut so it was just annoying and attention **** stuff.

anyways, what kind of wallet do you have?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2020)

Just a basic black zip-open one with an indented pattern, idk what to call it lol. Used to have a gold and black Zelda one (gold crest), but it sadly wore down.

Do you wear watches?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

no, i used to but i never managed to fix the one i had so it fit as it should and they couldn't do it in a watch store either soo yeah kinda dropped it.

do u like cucumber


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 25, 2020)

cucumbers are amazing

favorite pokemon game?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 25, 2020)

never have played any .-.

favorite Mario game?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2020)

Super Mario Sunshine, along with others. One of my favorite games as kid, on my first ever home console

Plans for tonight?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

relax i guess c: wash the dishes for now lol.

do u like carrots?


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 25, 2020)

yes carrots are amazing as well

favorite collectible on tbt?


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

the fireworks fr

are you a spiritual person?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Feb 25, 2020)

Nope, I'm all flesh

Were you able to play any of the arcade games?


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2020)

Yup! Used to play in the arcades growing up <3

Favorite Zelda game?


----------



## buniichu (Feb 25, 2020)

legend of zelda breath of the wind


What is your favorite 3ds game?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

new leaf or tomodachi life c: 

do you currently have a job?


----------



## drowsy-mermaid (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes! I am an occupational a therapy assistant!

Your current favorite item of clothing? (IRL not on ACNL lol)


----------



## Fey (Feb 25, 2020)

This oversized, yellow sweater someone gifted me recently. It's not my favorite style, but the inside lining is oh so soft, and I often can't resist putting it on as soon as it makes its way back into the clean laundry.

Are you currently procrastinating anything? If so, what? (also why, if worth sharing)


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

for once, i’m not! i have everything done that needs to be done c:

have you ever had surgery?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't believe so? I mean I know I split my head open while I was younger and had to get staples but that's about it, as far as I know!

How about you?


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

Nono I’m so lucky 

Can you sing?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

no ma’am i cannot lmao

what’s one talent you have?


----------



## Dim (Feb 25, 2020)

Idek...... XD

How has you winter been?


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

cold? I always keep my window open for my cat so its a little harsh at night

have you interacted with a celebrity on social media?


----------



## Fey (Feb 26, 2020)

No, never. I don’t follow, or really care about, any celebrity in particular.

Would you say that getting up at 4:00 every morning is a bit unusual? (The girl sitting next to me in class disagrees)


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2020)

No, I wouldn’t say that.  I know people who get up at all different times of the day.  Just depends on how early or late you go to sleep.

What’s the last creative thing you worked on?


----------



## Dim (Feb 27, 2020)

durr

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

I may have written someone a poem for Valentine’s Day ~.~

Uh...I actually don’t know. At least three years ago I think. 

Which do you prefer: taking exams or giving presentations?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2020)

Taking exams.  I hate giving presentations because of my social anxiety that started in January of 2019.

Favorite school subject?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

History The more I learn about history the more I feel like I can understand  human nature and how we really all are exactly the same. 


What’s the last gift you gave someone?


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

A rose, because I chickened out about the Valentines Poem last minute *sigh*

Do you like cooking? If so, what’s your go-to recipe?


----------



## matt (Feb 27, 2020)

No I don't like cooking , my go to recipe is McDonald's

Do you like McDonald's


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

Yeah, can’t really deny that I do. Especially their fries.

What’s your favorite menu item at McDonald’s? (if you have one)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

mc vegan with fries that is like the only thing i go there for lmao.

same q?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

probably a McFlurry or veggie wrap 

Favourite fast food restaurant?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

probs this burger chain we got here named Max ;3

least fave fast food?


----------



## Marte (Feb 27, 2020)

McDonalds

What excites you the most about ACNH?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

That one hippie sheep ig? lol

fav collectible on site u own?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Miss mint 

What animal wouldn’t you want to come back as?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2020)

Anything that is eaten by other animals.

Ever have a psychotic breakdown?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

many times lmao

Favourite food cuisine?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm not that picky so I have quite a few favorites: sushi, steak, miso soup, kielbasa...hard to choose just one!

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2020)

Sushi, steak, fajitas, pasta, a lot of things really.

Do you take naps?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes. I knew there was a reason I saved this to my phone and I feel like this is it 

Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

For what is typically meant by that question, no. 

What type of movie monster/villain is the most frightening to you?


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Skin walkers because they can mimic cats dog crying babies to sound like they’re hurt to lure you outside. AND FAMIKY MEMBERS CALLING YOUR NAME. They really scary looking too.

Did you have an emo phase?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 28, 2020)

I don't know. I can be pretty joyful and goofy and then the next minute I'm just chill and look serious.

How often have you had sunny days?


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 28, 2020)

Literally, maybe twice this month. Figuratively I have sunny days every day. I am a joyful person too I?d like to believe. 

What do you think the world would be like if humans laid eggs instead of having babies?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2020)

Overpopulated, unless you invented some abortion method that could remove it/them. Also if we had the capacity of fishes that lays thousands of eggs or such yeah you would have to limit things unless we discovered other planets people could live on and of.

favorite film genre?


----------



## goro (Feb 28, 2020)

i don't really like films at all unfortunately, but i like comedies the most from what i've tried

ever hear of scp foundation?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes, I have actually.

What makes you happy?


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

I feel happy quite easily. Some examples from significant to silly:

The drive and accomplishment from creative expression (writing mostly, or ideas in general), observing nature, fun or aesthetic coincidences: like realizing my clothes match the carpet and bedding. 

What about you?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

Seeing things I’ve accomplished that took a long time to do so.  All of my friends both here on TBT, on Discord, and IRL plus my family make me the happiest guy in the world.  Also, being able to empathize and going out of my way to talk with others to try and help them or even just lending an ear.  Seeing people around me flourish, even if they aren’t particularly friends of mine, makes me happy.

Favorite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2020)

turts/torts and manatees.

least fav anime?


----------



## Fey (Feb 28, 2020)

The one that comes to mind recently is Food Wars (I only got 6 episodes in though) 

How often did/do you skip class?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

never 

thoughts on bob ross


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Angel

do you believe in the illuminate


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)

yes I believe in the illuminate one.  The one who will illuminate all of our lives /s

If you mean the illuminati, not really.

Which Animal Crossing game did you start the series with?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

wild world! 

your least favourite animal crossing game?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

happy home probably

best pizza topping(other than pepperoni & cheese)?


----------



## goro (Feb 28, 2020)

don't like pizza, unfortunately...

favorite cat villager?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

lolly!! 

whats your favourite song atm?


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Earth Wind and Fire’s September slowed remix 


What’s your favorite app?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

no one really.. i guess the pedometer one? lol

fave kind of soup??


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

chicken noodle c:

least favourite kind of soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

anything that requires shrimp possibly ;3

fave book if any?


----------



## Toska (Mar 1, 2020)

Honestly, not a fan of reading! I get bored and my mind sidetracks too fast.

What do you plan on naming your new island? (If you get the new game)


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 1, 2020)

Unfortunately, I won't be getting NH for reasons previously mentioned in other threads.

But if I ever did get it in the future, I'd name it Denver (based off of the area in a book called 'And Then There Were None')

What's the strangest thing you like?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

probably some games and books that aren't exactly appealing to some lol

did you have any good teachers?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 1, 2020)

yes, apart from that one we talked about earlier lmfao

what are you craving right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

Not really anything to be honest?

What do you look for in a person?


----------



## sierra (Mar 1, 2020)

Empathy, emotional intelligence, femininity, 6’2athy. 


Are you political?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

No, I don’t like politics.

Do you play any sports?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2020)

I barely do that nowadays.

Do you listen to music because of how good it sounds and not necessarily what it's trying to portray (e.g. romance)?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

not really, i want something substantial out of it. if combined even better ;3

do u like fishy


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

it’s okay! not my favourite game but I like it

favourite arcade game?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

fishy, tetris, miner ig?

least fav arcade?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2020)

Any arcade games that limit you to a timer which forces you to rush through.

Favourite nuts?


----------



## Mary (Mar 1, 2020)

Not a huge fan but if I had to choose, i'd say pistachios or cashews.

Best/funniest thing overheard today?


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 1, 2020)

Over heard my coworker say that someone was two green beans short of a casserole haha

Favorite flower?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

Red roses.

Favorite type of tree?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't have a favorite type per se...mostly I enjoy trees that have low and sturdy branches so my kids and I can climb a little. 

What is your earliest childhood memory?


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 1, 2020)

Uhhh seeing Chicken Little in theaters I think is the earliest.

What's an animated film you find to be underrated?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

the princess and the frog - i don’t see many people talk about it but that movie is _good_

whats your favourite animated film?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 1, 2020)

Wreck it Ralph!

Cake or pie?


----------



## Fey (Mar 1, 2020)

Definitely pie, especially the goopy fruit ones. I eat that filling straight out of the can sometimes >.>?

What?s your astrological sign, and do you believe in its significance to some degree?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

pisces! and i think it does in certain ways - whenever i look up stuff about pisces, some of it is accurate but a lot of it also isn’t lol

have you ever been to a concert?


----------



## Bcat (Mar 1, 2020)

Yup! Most recent one was Owl City's cinematic tour. And it. was. awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah, question: If you could only eat one dessert for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm tempted to say cake or pie, but I'm not sure which I prefer. Ah what the hell, I'll say cake. Baking's fun.

In your opinion, which country/culture has the best food?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

I never been to another country.

What makes you happy?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2020)

My friends.

Got much going on this week?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

well my birthday’s tomorrow and hopefully i’ll be buying my switch later this week but nothing else is going on besides all that ahah

are you a morning or night person?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 1, 2020)

Night owl through and through!

Are you more of a dog person or cat person?


----------



## Dim (Mar 1, 2020)

Dog

Lizards or bugs?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

lizards! 

how has your 2020 been so far?


----------



## Dim (Mar 1, 2020)

okayish but not as good as I hoped

hbu?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2020)

meh, some highs and lows

what are you most looking forward to this month?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2020)

getting some stuff i ordered from the US hopefully! 

do you use eggs for your hair?


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

uH no lmao

are you satisfied with your life?


----------



## allainah (Mar 2, 2020)

big NOPE.
Happy Birthday btw!!! 

favorite flavor of cake?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2020)

chocolate

do u like avocados?

(also egg is good for u hair)


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

allainah said:


> Happy Birthday btw!!!



thank you!! 

and no i do not like avocados :c
(and ik but the thought of putting eggs in my hair is just,, yuck)

whats a hobby you’re good at?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2020)

idk.. depends on who u ask but drawing maybe?

(fair enuf)

fave tbt egg collectible?


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

Disco ball [congrats] and galaxy. I like my ditto too. 

What role in what movie would you want to be casted as and in?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 2, 2020)

If they ever did a live action film of Daria....I'd be Daria.



Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

pancakes!! 

whats your favourite fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2020)

Apples.

Last time you rode a bicycle?


----------



## sierra (Mar 2, 2020)

Like 15 years ago. I wanted to get one because I work rather close to my house but after a couple weeks, I don't think i'm staying with the company. Still kind want one tho. 

Do you have any secret talents?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 2, 2020)

Yep! I have known all of the US presidents in order since 2nd grade, and I can also fully recite the preamble.

I didn't really /try/ to memorize the second one...it just kind of stuck with me for some reason.

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## Fey (Mar 2, 2020)

I used to go horseback riding fairly frequently, but had to stop because I developed really bad allergic reactions ~.~

To your knowledge: Do people ever make completely wrong assumptions about who/what you are?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah, all the time actually.  People don’t really understand me or can relate to me sometimes so they end up mislabeling me as someone I’m not.  It’s honestly one of the most annoying things I have to deal with, but it happens.  Once someone gets to know me better though they can usually tell I’m a good person.  

Do you like cake?


----------



## allainah (Mar 2, 2020)

not really unless it's ice-cream cake.

how old are you?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 3, 2020)

I'll be 33 this April. 

What is your favorite flavor of Jolly Rancher?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 3, 2020)

Fruit punch! I only had them for the first time recently when I went to America and I fell in love with them-

What's the longest you have ever gone without sleep?


----------



## Fey (Mar 3, 2020)

Somewhere around 50h (I have bad insomnia, occasionally)

How long does it typically take you to fall asleep?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 3, 2020)

Maybe like 10 minutes? On a regular night, I can fall asleep rather quick. 

Do you drink coffee/espresso? How does it affect you?


----------



## Fey (Mar 3, 2020)

Only rarely, with lots of sugar and milk. It might be ADD related, but sometimes caffeine actually makes me drowsy instead of more alert.

What’s something you miss from childhood?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2020)

probably the more free times and everyone is not so closed up and politically correct.. i mean if you're 4 you should be out and play and possible wait for your weekly donald duck edition not worry abt climate changes and how to sort trash.

anyway how r u today?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2020)

Doing well.  

What’s the weather outside like for you today?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 3, 2020)

Has been raining all morning. 

Where is your dream vacation spot?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 3, 2020)

Ireland! My family is heavily American Irish, so I've always wanted to go explore where my family came from.

Are you a picky eater?


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes, very. 

Would you live in an animal crossing world or a pokemon world?


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

Animal crossing. Partially because I haven’t played Pok?mon. YET. I plan on changing that when I get my switch. And partially because animal crossing is so peaceful. 


Have you ever dyed your hair a wAcKy color or gotten a piercing?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes! 

I have had purple hair, and tongue, nose, and belly button pierced as well as double earlobe piercing, a ring in the cartiledge of one ear and my other ear was pierced down the cartiledge 4 times.

I took all of my piercings out ages ago, and my hair is now it's natural hue, though I do contemplate adding a lime green streak sometimes. 


Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2020)

nope c:

do u like muffins?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

It depends on the muffin. I love muffins with chocolate or chocolate chips in them! I also love my mom's homemade pumpkin muffins and other muffins she makes.

When is the last time you dabbed in public?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 3, 2020)

Never, actually. lol

Why does everyone have phone-holder-things on their phones right now?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 3, 2020)

Because it is easier to hold and grip onto without it falling. Also, mine serves as a card holder, so I don't have to have a wallet with me everywhere I go. I can just grab my phone and keys, and with most places, that is all I need.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2020)

Red.

Donuts or bagels?


----------



## allainah (Mar 3, 2020)

bagels

coffee or tea?


----------



## sierra (Mar 3, 2020)

Tea for mea (preferably earl grey, cashew milk and sugar) c:

If you could see one color for the rest of your life, which color would you choose?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2020)

Yellow because to me, there's a sense of happiness. If I see red, it would remind me of blood and gore. If I see blue, it would remind me of sadness.

Do you listen to ambient noises?


----------



## allainah (Mar 3, 2020)

i used to, but now i smoke to relax/sleep lol'

is drawing a hobby of yours?


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 3, 2020)

yes absolutely!! i've been drawing seriously for about 5-6 years now and am going to an art college to major in animation/storyboarding and character design 

whats your earliest memory of TBT?


----------



## allainah (Mar 3, 2020)

oh god ajsekjsf honestly the first thing that popped up was when i was selling gold nuggets and 2 people offered, one went offline, so i accepted the 2nd offer and other guy got back on and got mad at me > _ > fun! he was like "hOw ArE u GoInG tO aCCePt HiS ofFer wHeN iT wAs OnLY a liTTle biT mOrE bEllS. 

what's the funniest thing that's happened to you/you saw recently?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 4, 2020)

So, I attended or kind of held funeral recently. It was for my long term friend's significant someone. When it was all done, I left my black formal suits in their house, since it was far away from where I live and the mother of this person told me she'll send it back to my home later. A few days later I received the package, and found a whole bare pineapple in there. On. my. formal suits. My suits smelled like a pineapple at all (ofc). It was no wonder, because it was rotten. It made me burst into hysteric laughing, like, why PINEAPPLE?! Ma'am I don't need a whole pineapple even by being sent with my formal suits!
That was the funniest moment, I think.

Yours?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 4, 2020)

Well, I went to get my haircut recently. I only got it cut to my shoulders. I had a lot of hair, and as it was being chopped off, one of the other hairdressers was literally fixated with me. She was doing my mom's hair at the time. Out of the blue, she asked my mom, "So, is your daughter getting her transitioning haircut?"

To be 100% clear- I was not. lol

What's the worst song you've ever heard?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2020)

probably anything gangsta rap or "pop" with subtle sexual messages like you don't sing about popping certain fruits to kids smh

you?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't know because why bother remembering it?

Ever feel like you're overwhelmed by something in life?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

almost everyday lmao

what’s one thing you’re grateful for today?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 5, 2020)

That I have my family. Not just for today though.
If specifically for today, then that it's sunny?

What is/was your favorable memory in school if any?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

Well I'm homeschooled but probably the amazing food they had in elementary lol cause that's when I was in public school

What is your most embarrassing memory?


----------



## sierra (Mar 5, 2020)

I just went through all the things I try to suppress from high school and now I want to sleep for a week 

It was secondhand embarrassment even tho the lady didn’t seem bothered but I was on a road trip with my fam and we stopped I. Portland to use the bathroom. I was washing my hands when this large woman barrels in the doors with her pants around her ankles, bare cheeks flowing in the wind, and starts blowing up this poor toilet with the stall door open. 

I scooted past her shopping cart and just sat down with my family completely disassociated from my body kinda wanting to cry lmfao 


Best witty comeback you’ve  made?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hard to say. I can't recall any of those moments.

What are you doing to take advantage of long breaks from public cancellations?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hard to say. I can't recall any of those moments.

What are you doing to take advantage of long breaks from public cancellations?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 15, 2020)

Trying out new things. For example, tried photo editing a while ago with Gimp.

What will you name your island in New Horizons?


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2020)

axolotl! 

did you order the ACNH switch?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

nope c;

least fav music?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 15, 2020)

This kid’s Minecraft Parody on Take on Me I saw here once.

What kind of Switch do you have?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 15, 2020)

Just an average one

Who's your favorite villager and why?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

shep bc hippie dog

music that want you to smash your computer bc its so bad?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2020)

Any kind of mainstream music and artists that I have no idea who they are despite having millions of views.

Have you ever felt full to the point you're about to throw up?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 15, 2020)

Nope!

On a scale of 1 to 11, how hyped are you for New Horizons?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2020)

ehhh 5? I mean it looks good but I don't have any plans on getting it atm.. ig?

fave kind of chocolate if any?


----------



## sierra (Mar 15, 2020)

Lindt Lindors milk chocolate truffles!!! 

Favorite scary movie?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Mar 15, 2020)

The Shining, maybe (not really scary, but I like it)

Favorite time of day?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 15, 2020)

Wee hours of the morning. Like 2-4 AM. I prefer things dark and quiet.

What is your favorite snow cone flavor?


----------



## Jas (Mar 15, 2020)

my favourite snow cone flavour is cherry/pineapple!

what is your favourite breed of dog?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2020)

King Charles Cavalier Spaniels.

Favorite breed of cat?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 15, 2020)

English Longhair, for sure.

Favorite breed of rabbit?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't really have one! I like all bunnies.

Nickelodeon or Cartoon Network?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 15, 2020)

Nickelodeon!

What is your favorite restaurant?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 16, 2020)

There was this small casual French restaurant run by young couple a block away from the company I was working for at the time. They only had two options for lunch set a day, and all of dishes were the best ever in my life. I miss visiting their restaurant, my tongue still craves it even after a decade.

What about yours?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

An Italian restaurant nearby that my family has been going to for a very long time.  The quality is too good and they’re always happy to see us.  

What are you doing for the next couple days to pass the time until Animal Crossing New Horizons releases?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

browsing the forums and starting to plan how i want my island to look 

is your copy of ACNH going to be physical or digital?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 16, 2020)

Physical! Although, with the virus going around, there a rumours that the shopping center I was supposed to pick up my pre-ordered game is closing on wednesday, so I hope that doesn't happen!!

Same question! Physical or Digital copy of ACNH?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)

probs not getting it but if i did i'd want physical :3

fave kind of instant ramen


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Nissin Seafood Cup Noodles

What is your favorite cuisine?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2020)

I don't have one aside from my own background, which is the Filipino cuisine. Dishes are fairly simple and complex flavours aren't so much of my type.

Favourite cheese?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Parmigiano Reggiano

Animal Crossing New Horizons town name?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

axolotl 

out of all the new villagers for acnh that we know of, who is your favourite?


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

Cat glasses boy

How much are you gonna be playing NH per day?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2020)

Probably at least an hour or two, maybe even more if classes continue to be suspended in the meantime.

Are you planning to play New Horizons with someone else on the same system?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

nope, it’ll just be me lol 

with all the new info that’s been released today, are you still excited for new horizons?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm still excited! I'm actually avoiding New Horizons related news to avoid spoiling myself or raising some expectations. I want to genuinely enjoy it.

Any horrible puns you could think of?


----------



## Trip_Away (Mar 16, 2020)

"the use of online services on this console is currently restricted by nintendo" (i remember when i hacked my 3DS and everytime i go online i was scary to get that error)

Do you had a plushie?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

i have a couple - none are animal crossing, though lol

who’s your favourite fictional character?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 16, 2020)

Probably Chihiro Ogino, Giorno Giovanna, or Celestia Ludenberg.

Who is your favorite author?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Mar 17, 2020)

Dr Seuss

If you watched Lorax (Zootopia if you didn't watch Lorax), who is your favorite character?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

never watched either so

do u like corn crackers?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2020)

That doesn't sound appetizing for me. No thanks!

Any food that you despise so much?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

Lobster with a side of fancy alfredo. I can't stand the smell. It makes me sick.

What's something you lost and never found?


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

one of my socks - i had a pair of long grey socks and one of them has vanished and i literally have no clue where it went lmao

how’s your day been so far?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

pretty meh, but going alright with paper at least and i still can go to work so thats good.

hyped for friday?


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

way too much, I "skip" my days, trying to sleep as much as possible.

same question


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2020)

considering the corona crap, might actually get a switch so yes if i can find the game someplace :>

fave kind of juice?


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 17, 2020)

grape

fav collectible?


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

Steam games - I don't play em, just collect em

joji or filthy frank?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2020)

I prefer the name filthy frank.

When was the last time you left your house?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 17, 2020)

who said i leave my house?

New Horizons?


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

new horizons. 

do you know how to play any instruments?


----------



## Maiana (Mar 17, 2020)

yas, i can play the flute- but i'm bad at high notes lol

favorite new feature in new horizons?


----------



## The Orange (Mar 17, 2020)

I like that we can pick where villager houses will be.

Have you ever left your home country for a vacation?


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

yes! i've been to the states and to japan/hong kong!

what is your favourite tv show?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2020)

I've been watching Kim's Convenience recently and I really like it, especially if you live in the city where they film the place!

Any smells that you can't describe with words?


----------



## teanopi (Mar 22, 2020)

Probably a very weird answer to this one, but the smell of frozen cardboard? Like the cardboard boxes frozen dinners come in. I have no idea how to describe what it smells like other than just 'frozen cardboard.'

Out of the characters who made their debut in AC: New Horizons, who's your favorite and why?


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2020)

audie because she’s so, so gorgeous and is a special lil baby 

how many fish/bugs have you caught so far in acnh?


----------



## allainah (Mar 23, 2020)

faiiry said:


> audie because she’s so, so gorgeous and is a special lil baby
> 
> how many fish/bugs have you caught so far in acnh?



20 bugs & 18 fish

favorite ACNH hairstyle?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)

allainah said:


> 20 bugs & 18 fish
> 
> favorite ACNH hairstyle?



Definitely the messy one (for boys) that you unlock with a mirror!  

Which villagers do you have on your island right now?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 26, 2020)

Cobb, Hazel, Flora, Nate and Ava

Have you time travelled? (In new horizons)


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

i have not - tempted to but i’m holding strong 

who were your 3 random move-ins in new horizons?


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 26, 2020)

Sherb, Audie and Carrie!

2nd favourite villager species?


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

The goats! They're so cute uwu

Who is your top favorite villager?


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

Mmmmmeh... Either Lobo or Mitzi. I love both and need to get Mitzi back

Do you have the new game, or a Switch at all?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i do! 

do you have a regular switch, switch lite or the acnh switch?


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

I have a regular switch!

Do you prefer the regular switch or the switch lite?


----------



## allainah (Mar 28, 2020)

ive never played the lite but probably prefer the original,

First animal crossing game you played?


----------



## StaticColorz (Mar 28, 2020)

Wild World, though I don't remember it well.

Do you have a villager ship, and what is it if yes?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i lowkey ship beau and fauna and idk why lol

have you unlocked the able sisters on your island yet?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't have an island. lol

Does the wide, open sea scare you at all?


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

A little! I enjoy swimming in the ocean though. I more-so have a deep curiosity for the big, wide sea. *What's down there? hMM*

What's your favorite thing to snack on?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

goldfish crackers owo 

last thing you ate?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2020)

Banana Nutella fudge crepes.

Do you eat breakfast or no?


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i don’t - i typically don’t eat until around lunchtime lol

least favourite villager on your new horizons island?


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 31, 2020)

Hippeux ew

What was your first animal crossing game?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2020)

wild world tho i skipped lets go to the city/cf

first pokemon game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

Fire Red! :>

Do you like Jane the Gorilla?







- - - Post Merge - - -

holy *** that was huge I'm sorry computer users lmaoooo


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

why is she so big 0-0 but uh,, i don’t like any of the gorillas lmao

who’s the last villager who moved in your island?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 31, 2020)

Eunice :>

What's your favorite thing about New Horizons so far?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 1, 2020)

I haven't played New Horizons yet so... can't answer this XD

Are you a veteran or new AC player?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

veteran! 

have you played all of the ac games?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 1, 2020)

Almost all, I never had the chance to play the Japanese ones (like E+) or amiibo Festival.

Do you like spiders?


----------



## FloralParadise (Apr 1, 2020)

Not really, I don’t like almost insects to be honest. Not even ladybugs or butterflies, they all creep me out!

What’s your favorite Ben and Jerry’s flavor of ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2020)

cherry garcia which u can only get at their bars here which succ bc its so good

least fave b&j flavour?


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 1, 2020)

cookie dough 

sweet or salty caramel?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

sweet! 

least favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)

strawberry!

favourite season?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2020)

Spring.

Favorite drink?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2020)

Pepsi max!

Hot or cold?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 1, 2020)

Internally hot / cold on surface

Who's your favorite artist of lately?


----------



## Bubby1314 (Apr 1, 2020)

Night shine 
How long did you sleep?


----------



## Marte (Apr 1, 2020)

8 hours. Quarantine somehow changed my sleeping habits for the better. 

Who do you think is inside Zippers costume???


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

tortimer,, 

favourite ac holiday?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 1, 2020)

Halloween! I hope the jack-in-the-boxes make a return in NH.

Favourite AC flower?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue roses, easily.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2020)

pepperoni! 

least favourite pizza topping?


----------



## petaI (Apr 2, 2020)

onions maybe

what's a show you've rewatched?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2020)

I don’t usually rewatch shows.

Plans for the weekend?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)

Play animal crossing and watch tv!

Favourite colour?


----------



## Marte (Apr 2, 2020)

Green.

Seen Tiger King? Thoughts?


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

i have not - wanna watch it, though! 

how are you enjoying bunny day so far?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2020)

in NH i hate it i keep getting eggs but there are so much **** u ned to craft and i dont really like the items a lot side from egg crown.

do u like beans?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 2, 2020)

I do!

Pasta or spaghetti?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2020)

aren't both pasta lol but it depends on the sauce or side stuff

fave kind of pizza


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2020)

cheese! 

least favourite food?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

Any kind of baked goods with citrus in it. I like citrus juice, but put that stuff in a cake and I can't stand it.

How are you finding TBT 3.0 so far?


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

Love it
have you ever eaten a booger


----------



## shendere (Apr 3, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Love it
> have you ever eaten a booger


I think accidentally, it was very salty. Sad times. 

Did you fart today?


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

I fart many times a day, this is a ritual

the real question is... did you poop today


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 3, 2020)

no I have not

Have you drank water today?


----------



## shendere (Apr 3, 2020)

Jamborenium said:


> no I have not
> 
> Have you drank water today?


gosh what a cute icon OwO

always. it's all i drink really lmao

when do you sleep?


----------



## Stil (Apr 3, 2020)

between 2am and 12 pm..
whats the worst thing you've ever done


----------



## shendere (Apr 3, 2020)

Infinity said:


> between 2am and 12 pm..
> whats the worst thing you've ever done


frick it's 5:43am and I'm not asleep yet im so sad :[

hm. it's probably when i lose parts of myself being too focused on someone else

what do you do when things go wrong?


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

Try my best to keep a level head and think about a rational way to handle the situation. And then fail miserably and just wing it lol. 

What's your favourite type/flavour of tea?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 3, 2020)

Jasmine pearl tea with white hibiscus blossoms! I also love earl grey and am a sucker for anything loose leaf.

What are you most thankful for?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

The Nintendo Switch, obviously.

Do you play Splatoon?


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

nope lol

least favourite ac game?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2020)

pocket camp probably due to their moneygrab freemium stuff.

yours?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

I have to go with Amiibo Festival. That game has been beaten into the ground already by AC fans, and with good reason. Now that Desert Island Escape is in New Leaf, there's really no reason to buy Amiibo Festival outside of collection purposes. 

In Animal Crossing, do you like to change your outfit often, or do you have just a few outfits?


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

I have one trademark outfit that I'll always draw my character in & usually wear, but I'll occasionally change out of it based on my mood! 

What is your other current favourite thing / fandom?


----------



## Kurb (Apr 3, 2020)

Definitely the AC and music fandoms
What do you enjoy most?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 3, 2020)

Playing games or listening to music

are you learnt any other languages?


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

nope

favourite school subject?


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 3, 2020)

in my current semester, i love philosophy honestly. or theology

what's your favorite song released in the last month?


----------



## allainah (Apr 3, 2020)

Savage by Megan thee stallion
lmao    

how do you feel about the new forum?


----------



## Toska (Apr 3, 2020)

I think it's pretty good.

Weirdest pet you've ever had?


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

you’re allergic to the new forum?

i’ve only ever had cats lol 

tbt 2.0 or tbt 3.0?


----------



## rainywave (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ve only just come back to tbt but so far I like 3.0 Quite a bit more then 2.0!

Have you ever gotten in a knife fight?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 3, 2020)

No I have not
Do you like chocolate or vanilla better?


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2020)

vanilla! 

do you like nachos? if so, what do you like on them?


----------



## helenxsarah (Apr 4, 2020)

Yes! salsa, guacamole, cheese and jalapenos

What’s the last movie you watched?


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 4, 2020)

Donnie Darko!

Do you own any sentimental objects?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a stuffed cat which was my favorite toy as a child. I keep it next to my Nintendo plushes and never plan on getting rid of it. 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2020)

Not that I can think of.

Do you have a bookcase?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

i do! 

least favourite new ac npc?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Flick.

What's your island theme?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)

I do not have New Horizons.

Do you live in the suburbs or the city?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 8, 2020)

Suburbs! 

What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

Evening! Love me a beautiful sunset.

Same question?


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

nighttime! i love the darkness and peacefulness and how nobody expects anything of you

favourite hourly track from new horizons?


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 9, 2020)

It's a tie between 1am and 4am (too bad I can never stay up long enough to hear them)

What are you proud of?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2020)

My friends.

Last meal you ate?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

Lasagna.

Favorite genre of music?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)

Retro soviet jazz.

Where do you want to travel the most?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

Out of the country, either Japan or Italy. Within my own country (the US), I'd love to vacation in SoCal.

Out of all the places you've been, where's your favorite?


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

Hawaii for sure. I love the relaxing sound of the waves.

What social media platform are you on the most?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2020)

Discord I guess.

What colour would you want the sky to be for a day?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

orange! i basically just want it to look like the sunset for the entire day ;u; 

do you like tbt 3.0 so far?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes, I do.

Nachos or popcorn?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2020)

Nachos!

Do you like listening to music out loud or with headphones/earphones?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 11, 2020)

Definitely with headphones.

Do you plan on doing anything for Easter tomorrow?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2020)

Nope. I personally don't really celebrate Easter anymore since 1.) I'm not really religious and 2.) I can't visit family or anything. I might go to the store on Monday and buy a bunch of discounted chocolate bunnies though lol

If you own a Switch, which app/game has the most play time on it? If not, what about your 3DS?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 11, 2020)

I didn't use my Switch a whole lot before ACNH came out so I got 75 hours on NH as my top game. 

Do you prefer chunky or smooth peanut butter? If you can't eat peanut butter, what topping do you put on your waffles? If you can't eat waffles are you sad you can eat neither peanut butter nor waffles?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2020)

Smooth peanut butter.

What do you do for work/school?


----------



## Aqua001 (Apr 12, 2020)

about to graduate high school, majoring in animation in college!

what's your favorite type of ice cream?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2020)

just plain chocolate.

what makes you feel nostalgic?


----------



## petaI (Apr 13, 2020)

hourly music from old animal crossing games

favorite smell?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 14, 2020)

Laundromat lol

Least favorite smell?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

Rotten eggs.

Favorite song right now?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 14, 2020)

I can't stop listening to dream a little dream of me by the mamas and the papas. It's a really good cover.

Were you happy with your starting villagers in new horizons?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 14, 2020)

Not really

Do you time travel? What do you think of us time travellers?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 14, 2020)

I do when needed. I like to play day to day, but currently time traveling so I can move all my houses. Even if I didn't tt, people who make a big fuss over someone else's gameplay can chill lol

Apple or orange juice?


----------



## Dormire (Apr 14, 2020)

Apple juice!

Do you like curry?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2020)

i wish but my tum doesn't :c

do u like popcorn?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 14, 2020)

depends.

what's your favorite kind of weather?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

Sunny and clear skies.

Favorite season?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 14, 2020)

Fall for the weather, winter for the festive stuff lol

Rice or pasta?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 15, 2020)

Pasta

What's your least favorite color and why?


----------



## Imitation (Apr 15, 2020)

Sandy beige cuz it remind me of all of the uncomfortable times I’ve had sand stuck in my shoes on holiday.

Tea or Iced Tea?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 15, 2020)

Iced tea for sure

Your hobbies?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2020)

Video games, martial arts, anime, movies, television, reading, and writing.

Last time you went swimming?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 16, 2020)

2 years ago i guess lol

Do you play AC at day, night, or day and night?


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 16, 2020)

Mostly at night/evening, but day and night on the weekend! I love the early morning music.


What‘s something you want right now?


----------



## Dormire (Apr 16, 2020)

I want cat food and litter for my cat but quarantine says lol no.

Do you like gelato or ice cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2020)

Icecream.

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 16, 2020)

Ahh that's a tough one. Pancakes I think? 


Something you're looking forward to?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 16, 2020)

A cure for COVID-19 that has no ill side effects.

What's your ACNH native fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2020)

Apples.

Same question?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 17, 2020)

Cherries

Your native flower?


----------



## projectx1991 (Apr 17, 2020)

Roses.

What’s the best thing you’ve accomplished so far in your life?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 17, 2020)

I guess getting a teacher position, becoming a published illustrator, and more. Still working hard to do more.

Your goal this year?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Get a job.

One villager you absolutely cannot live without?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

I hate to say Raymond but... Raymond 

Speaking of Raymond, what’s your opinion of him?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 18, 2020)

Never heard of him. Sorry Raymond..

If you could teleport anything into existence what would you?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 18, 2020)

I would teleport a goat into existence, I would love to have one as my companion! 

What is your favorite snack food?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 19, 2020)

Aaah, this is hard to choose - but the first thing I thought of was Cheetos. Think it's 'cause I'm really craving some...

Something you really want to do, but can't because of the quarantine?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

Be at school, away from my toxic family.

Favorite Switch joycon color combo?


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 20, 2020)

The blue and green ones from the NH switch.

What is one thing you think you will miss after quarantine is over?


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

being able to go to bed and wake up whenever i want lol

how many villager moveouts have you had so far in nh?


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 21, 2020)

6! Blessed be the amiibo cards.

If you were an AC villager what would your species and "theme" be?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 21, 2020)

Cat and probably pastel and cute

Who's the first villager to ever give you their photo, if any have before?


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 21, 2020)

I believe it was Olivia in Wild World! I don't think I was even aware that it was a thing at the time. I just talked to my neighbors often, since I was so used to the GC one where you could just straight up ask villagers if they needed favors done. It was so weird that I just had to either wait for them to ask, or talk enough times that they offered me a task. I must have raised my relationship values high enough that I triggered it without meaning to.


Would you want to be present at a major historical event, including the dangers it entails; knowing now that whatever event came to your mind changed the course of history?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

I feel like I would, because then I would be able to tell people all the fantastic and terrifying details surrounding it. If it ended up being for the worst, hopefully my knowledge would allow people to become educated that they might not repeat history.

have you ever listened to the band Genesis? If so, are you a fan of early or late Genesis?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 21, 2020)

I never heard of them? Are they related to Sega? that was a terrible joke, i apologize.

Should I buy some chocolate? If so, what kind.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 21, 2020)

dark

what's your favorite switch title aside from ACNH?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't own many Switch games but from what I've played I really enjoy Super Mario Odyssey and Let's Go Eevee. The former cause I'm a Super Mario junkie and the latter cause I looove shiny hunting in that game 

Same q?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2020)

oh god i just got a switch so my pool of played games is small when you take ac out of it lol - uhhh pokemon shield??

Q: what did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 21, 2020)

totinos pizza rolls. im garbage

least favorite villager in NH?


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

on my island? shep. in general? al, forever and always 

what upcoming nh event are you most excited for?


----------



## Marte (Apr 23, 2020)

The museum day thing! Not sure what it's called, national museum day? Anyways, that one.

Do you buy turnips from Daisy Mae or are you like me and forget every single sunday? (Or maybe something in between?)


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 23, 2020)

im a dirty timetraveller so i travel when someone i knows has a good price.

favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)

Cotton candy icecream.

Favorite video game character?


----------



## Lovi (Apr 23, 2020)

I think my favorite will always be Arthur Morgan, the man who plays him is a delightful person who deserves so much love and the game he stars in, Red Dead Redemption 2, is and always will be one that's near and dear to my wee little heart. Even as I stray from the hype because the online mode just became unsustainable in entertainment value, I've taken a lot from that game and it helped me in a lot of ways so... definitely Arthur Morgan, if I had to pick just one.

Anyone who can make a very manly, very rough and tumble, outlaw cowboy (in a genre a lot of people do not like : the old west) a lovable, endearing, and relatable in some way to everyone person is just... yeah, amazing.

Favorite plushie that you own if you own any?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)

My Alolan Vulpix plushie.

Same question?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 23, 2020)

Tough choice, but probably my Skitty that I got during my trip to Japan four years ago. Finally got my favourite Pokemon in plushie form ;w;

Hot coffee or iced coffee?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

iced coffee! 

what did you have for lunch today?


----------



## Dim (Apr 23, 2020)

Nothing....

How's your spring so far?


----------



## Inarabitta (Apr 24, 2020)

It's been alright! I don't like how my university has changed to the online format though. They really aren't prepared for it.

What's the latest movie you've watched ?


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

birds of prey! 

how has covid-19 impacted you?


----------



## Ruruji (Apr 24, 2020)

A bit. Started this year off great, going to the gym with friends twice a week, changed my diet from junk to actual home cooked HEALTHY meals and working more to be financially ok. This was going to be my year, that i actually accomplish my goals. and it all became so much harder because of covid-19. Now I can't even work, people are going crazy in grocery stores, and working out alone is fine but boring lol
Only upside is I have all this free time for animal crossing and other hobbies.

If you can remember, what was your last dream about?


----------



## seularin (Apr 29, 2020)

ducks giving me icecream

zodiac?


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 29, 2020)

Scorpio

Sour patch kids or sherbet saucers?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

Scorpio- (I was too late aaa)
Sour patch kids!

Can you play any instrument?


----------



## seularin (Apr 29, 2020)

keyboard, piano, violin, guitar

first villagers?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2020)

First villagers ever or first villagers in ACNH?  If the former, I have no idea because I started with GameCube and that was so long ago, maybe one of them was Lucky.  If the latter, it was Hazel and Boots.

Favorite video game ever?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would say one of the AC games but I just finished Mother 3 the other day and it's really shoved its way to the top.
So, a tie between AC and Mother 3, I guess.

What kind of weather is your absolute favourite.


----------



## Clock (Apr 29, 2020)

Rainy weather is my favorite weather.

Who is your dreamie in any Animal Crossing game?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

hhhng in new horizons my dreamies are lolly, skye, margie/gayle, sprinkle, audie, diana, fuchsia/pashmina, zucker (obtained), kid cat (obtained) and dobie (obtained) 

how many hours have you put into nh?


----------



## petaI (Apr 30, 2020)

235 hours

what's your favorite word?


----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)

Right now it's apparently squid.

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## Washigirl78 (Apr 30, 2020)

Wolves!

1-10 how do you rate breadsticks?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

10/10 they’re so sexy. ya’ll remember that *shoving breadsticks into my purse* meme lmao 

least favourite fruit and vegetable?


----------



## insomniak (Apr 30, 2020)

I've yet to find a fruit I don't like, but I hate kale with a passion.

Favorite musician/band?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2020)

sanjalice

yours?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Coldplay.

Favorite current villager?


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

on my island? uhh zucker ;u; 

least favourite villager on your island?


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

I don't have New Horizons yet... 
So I'll go with Gabi from my first New Town.


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2020)

No question was asked, so I’ll answer the previous one and say Gruff (yeah... going to kick him out soon).

What have you had to eat today?


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

I have eaten a piece of bread.
What do you think of social media platforms?


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 2, 2020)

I DOnt know

Why did you reply to me?


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

Because I did.

Are you happy?


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 2, 2020)

Beaver.

Did you CRINGE YET, SONNIES?


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA
what is the meaning of life


----------



## Mick (May 2, 2020)

42

What's your third favourite dinosaur?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

Godzilla

What's the worst song you've ever heard?


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

Definitely *this.*


What is your favorite color?


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

Blue
What are you doing right now other than looking in the forums?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

Watching Ethan Becker.

What's your social security number?


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

️️️ ️️ ️️️️

What is the best song you’ve heard?


----------



## Merumeruki (May 3, 2020)

I'm not dead yet so I'd like to wait my options

How many months have 28 days?


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

All of them.
Do you know anyone who outpizzas the hut?


----------



## Inarabitta (May 3, 2020)

*NO ONE OUTPIZZAS THE HUT*

what consequences were you to face if you could _theoretically _outpizza the hut


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

*Certain Death.*
Do you know anyone who has committed a crime?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2020)

Myself. 

What crime have you committed?


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

i stole a pencil before in class
What is a bad habit that you have?


----------



## petaI (May 4, 2020)

picking my ears

what's the most recent dream you remember having?


----------



## Dormire (May 4, 2020)

Uhh. I dreamt about Marshal and Raymond.

Any villager you find creepy?


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

I find Jambette creepy, sorry to anyone who likes her.
What is your favorite thing to do other than playing Animal Crossing?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

I think it's play Super Smash Bros. Ultimate? Maybe...

What is your favorite console?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 4, 2020)

probably n64

what' your favorite handheld system?


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Probably the Nintendo DS

Do you know how to whistle? (I don't)


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

yes

are you not from the US?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

No, I am from the US

What's the worst game you've ever played?


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

ooh... i havent really played any super bad games...there was this game called inksplosion (i think) that i didn't really enjoy.
What's the worst movie you have watched?


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

Probably the fifth Harry Potter movie.  Had no idea what was happening.

When is the last time you watched a movie?


----------



## petaI (May 4, 2020)

about a month ago

favorite animal crossing game?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2020)

New Leaf because of the memories I have with it.

Least favorite episode of your favorite show?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 6, 2020)

Game of thrones... the entire final season

Favorite episode of your favorite show?


----------



## petaI (May 6, 2020)

this is difficult since i have a bunch of favorite episodes that span across different tv shows but i guess one would be episode 1 of oz

favorite time of day?


----------



## Daisies (May 6, 2020)

Evening! Around 7 o’clock 

do you have any pets?


----------



## petaI (May 6, 2020)

yes, i have a lab/shepherd mix 

what's your dream home like and where would it be?


----------



## petaI (May 13, 2020)

bump?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 13, 2020)

Yes, you have bumped the thread
What can you draw the best?


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

peple, i despise having to draw backgrounds
thats why it looks like a mugshot _*INKLING*_
can you draw hands?


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

No. I'm terrible at anything related to drawing people. That's why my avatar is official artwork from Smash Bros.

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Willy wonka and the chocolate factory is pretty good, but idk
What is one collectible you've wanted forever?


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2020)

i have mine which was a regular pinwheel so im good. ;3

do you enjoy sending hide the pain harold gifs to people?


----------



## kelpy (May 14, 2020)

i have no idea what that is LOL
so no? rhdfjf
if you had to describe yourself (positively!) in one word what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2020)

a meme with that hungarian stock photo guy lol

groovy? aha

least fave food?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

anything super spicy

favorite fast food?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

Lythelys said:


> i have no idea what that is LOL
> so no? rhdfjf
> if you had to describe yourself (positively!) in one word what would it be?




	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

Oh, and wendy's is pretty good or panera 
how often do you use the forums?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

multiple times a day

what's your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 14, 2020)

can't go wrong with olives and peppers
What would be the best question to ask someone you don't know?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 14, 2020)

have we met before?

what's your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## necrofantasia (May 14, 2020)

evil dead 
what thing about others irritates you the most?


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2020)

people being edgy and easily offended like uh chill no one likes you for it

same q?


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

What.

Favorite villager?


----------



## Lightmare (May 22, 2020)

ankha

do you like calculus


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)

No.

Favorite hobby?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Hanging out with friends 

favorite candy?


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

Bubble gum.

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 22, 2020)

spongebob

least favorite food?


----------



## mayortiffany (May 22, 2020)

Probably raw onions. Except on burgers, I absolutely can't stand them.

What's the most recent movie you've watched?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

The Interview

Whose your favorite music artist?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

He's only a video game composer, but I really like Daiki Kasho's music!

What's the most horrible pun you can come up with?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Are you for eel? (Actually, it's the only pun I ever think about making.)

What is your favorite video game?


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚘𝚏 𝚊𝚕𝚕-𝚝𝚒𝚖𝚎, 𝚙𝚛𝚘𝚋𝚊𝚋𝚕𝚢 𝚂𝚔𝚢𝚛𝚒𝚖 𝚘𝚛 𝙼𝚒𝚗𝚎𝚌𝚛𝚊𝚏𝚝, 𝚋𝚞𝚝 𝚊𝚜 𝚘𝚏 𝚛𝚒𝚐𝚑𝚝 𝚗𝚘𝚠 𝚒 𝚕𝚒𝚔𝚎 𝙰𝙲𝙽𝙷 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝙽𝚘 𝙼𝚊𝚗'𝚜 𝚂𝚔𝚢

𝚠𝚑𝚊𝚝 𝚒𝚜 𝚜𝚘𝚖𝚎𝚝𝚑𝚒𝚗𝚐 𝚗𝚘𝚜𝚝𝚊𝚕𝚐𝚒𝚌 𝚝𝚘 𝚢𝚘𝚞?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum is very nostalgic for me.

What is your favorite candy?


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Skittles
What is your main hobby?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Video games and adoptable/virtual pet websites.

What is your favorite word?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 23, 2020)

luxurious, the way it sounds is just amazing!

What is your favourite snack?


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Hot Cheetos or plain Cheetos lol
What is your favorite drink?


----------



## Seastar (May 23, 2020)

Either a peanut butter chocolate milkshake or eggnog, but I normally just drink milk.

What is your favorite website?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 23, 2020)

Probably youtube ☺ 

What's the last thing you ate?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2020)

probably some sponge cake batter lol

fave kind of pasta?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

Spaghetti noodles.

Do you have any favourite foods from your childhood?


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚋𝚘𝚡𝚎𝚍 𝚖𝚊𝚌𝚊𝚛𝚘𝚗𝚒

𝚠𝚑𝚊𝚝 𝚒𝚜 𝚢𝚘𝚞𝚛 𝚘𝚙𝚒𝚗𝚒𝚘𝚗 𝚘𝚗 𝚌𝚘𝚕𝚕𝚎𝚌𝚝𝚒𝚗𝚐 𝚝𝚑𝚒𝚗𝚐𝚜 𝚊𝚜 𝚊 𝚑𝚘𝚋𝚋𝚢?


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 23, 2020)

I think it’s cool, I collect a crap ton of kawaii stationary, but I’m not trying to be a hoarder so I’m putting them to good use. Never really collected merch though, I only like to buy things if they’re pretty or cute ʅ(⑅*´◡`)ʃ  I want to get that animal crossing crossbody bad though, that looks cool and it’s functional!

what’s your favourite flower in animal crossing?


----------



## Elov (May 23, 2020)

Roses

What do you do when you're in a rut?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

avoid it like the plague 

what should you be doing rn that you aren’t?


----------



## SarahsNY (May 23, 2020)

Cleaning and homework. ;~;

Do you talk to animals in a baby voice?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2020)

Sometimes. 

Ever heard of the boogie woogie?


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 23, 2020)

𝚝𝚑𝚎 _𝚠𝚑𝚊𝚝??_

𝚠𝚑𝚊𝚝 𝚒𝚜 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚠𝚎𝚒𝚛𝚍𝚎𝚜𝚝 𝚙𝚛𝚎𝚜𝚎𝚗𝚝 𝚜𝚘𝚖𝚎𝚘𝚗𝚎 𝚑𝚊𝚜 𝚐𝚒𝚟𝚎𝚗 𝚢𝚘𝚞?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

If we're talking about in Animal Crossing, I was given a trash can.

Do you feel like you're lacking hours in sleep?


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

always 

what’s one thing you’re proud of today?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

*Sigh* I feel awful because I felt tired all day. Cleaning up my backyard I guess.

What's one food you like to have in large quantities?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 23, 2020)

Rice! It's so good!

Do you have an obscure video game you like?


----------



## mayortiffany (May 24, 2020)

I'm not sure if they're _obscure _exactly, but I really like the Style Savvy games! I've played all of them so far and am waiting for a Switch release to come out.

What is the best dish you can cook?


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

I don't know, but the best was breadsticks from pillsbury I baked, although I did cooking in school before so yeah.
What is your favorite music genre?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

D-does video game music count???

What is your favorite Pokemon? (Or do you hate Pokemon?)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2020)

I don't hate Pokemon, it's just not my thing.

If you could choose one villager from your island, who would it be?


----------



## Rubombee (May 24, 2020)

Cherry!

Do you (used to?) go out often, and for how long?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2020)

I do go out, but usually to the mall, do groceries, and stuff like that. Not very long though.

How often do you have to deal with low batteries?


----------



## Llama (May 24, 2020)

All the time
Do you like llamas?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2020)

i suppose, they are cute?

weirdest thing you own?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 24, 2020)

I have a fork that's all like twisted n stuff, I watched someone just kinda wave it in the air and BAM it's all wild. I would still like to know how tf they did it lmao

What's your go-to outfit?


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

I don't really have one, though I usually wear shirts with characters on them, most of the time being Pokemon.

If you could legally change your name, what would you change it to? (Or would you leave it as is?)


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i mean, i’ve already legally changed it once so i’m good lmao 

what’s the best meal you’ve ever cooked?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 24, 2020)

Popcorn chicken with sauteed green beans and mushrooms with oyster sauce!

Have you ever had to deal with slow internet?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 24, 2020)

Yup, when I'd stay with my grandma in the middle of nowhere during the summers the internet would be terribly slow...

What's your favorite comic, if you read them?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i don’t really read comics but ig teotfw since that was a comic before it was a show 0-0

least favourite day of the week?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 24, 2020)

Sunday. I get tired of hearing the same worship songs every week.

Favorite urban legend/ghost story?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 24, 2020)

not really into horror stuff (i scare easy)

What's you favorite drink?


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

bubble tea or boba! 

are you afraid of bugs?


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

Some bugs like bees, wasps, some spiders
Are you afraid of fish?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 24, 2020)

Nope haha~ In fact I want to work at an aquarium 

Where would your ideal place to live be?


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

back in my old japanese apartment again c:

have you ever eaten anything raw?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

cookie dough c:

have you ever had the chicken pox?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 24, 2020)

Nope, my mom did though

What do you do to calm yourself down when stressed?


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

eat or pass out

what's your favorite weather?


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

Rainy weather
Do you like heat waves?


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

50/50, living in asia made me used to it

would you rather freeze to death or die from a heat stroke?


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

freeze to death ;;

what time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

i rarely sleep due to my insomnia but if i'm lucky i go to sleep at in the morning!

are you okay


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Yes, I am perfectly fine. Well, I think...

Do you like Pokemon? If so, what is your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

nope lol 

favourite game franchise besides ac?


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Pokémon and Sims
What is your favorite song?


----------



## Mick (May 25, 2020)

Oh gosh that changes pretty much weekly and it's never just one song

Currently: The Ones We Leave Behind, by Trivium (Also: Blackbird by Alter Bridge)

What's the first game you remember playing?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2020)

Probably old MS-DOS disk games of various kinds (yes I'm that old) if you're referring to video/cpu games

same q?


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Hmm... Probably my Winnie the Pooh storybook CD-ROM.


Spoiler: Edit: Here's a picture of it I found on Google










What is your favorite animal?


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

deers! 

favourite animal crossing species?


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

cats

same question


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Bunnies

What villager could you NOT have a town without?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 26, 2020)

Del, he’s grown on me too much

What do you like on your toast?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Butter.

Who is your least favorite villager?


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

Raymond.

Who is your daddy, and what does he do?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

my what now 

what’s a good thing that happened to you today?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

I... I got a Disk Writer in New Leaf lol.

Who is your favorite villager?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

Sterling! He's an adorable eagle.

How often do you go on Bell Tree forums?


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Normally, my activity on here is random. But for the past week or two, I've been here seemingly everyday.

What is your favorite thing to have for breakfast?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

Oatmeal mixed with Nutella. I've actually had that ever since I was a child lol.

Have you experienced a hot day yet?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

everyday’s a hot day now :c

favourite type of weather?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

Sunny weather.

Foods you dislike that are liked by many people?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

pickles and tomatoes :c 

least favourite fruit?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

This is a tough one. I'm going for kiwis.

Favourite bird?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 26, 2020)

Lmao i can’t say it because it’d get censored but it’s the same species as bird as the Shima Enaga

What’s you’re favorite game


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

Animal Crossing and the Sims series
Whats your favorite fictional character?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

Spongebob Squarepants.

How many times did you drink water today?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

uhhh,, not once i am dehydrated

what time do you usually wake up?


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

11 am

what time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Around 2 am

What's your favorite show?


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

teotfw

favourite book series?


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

Nancy Drew

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Voodoo (May 27, 2020)

Dragonfruit

Any phobias?


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

One of them is getting sick.
Any favorite dessert?


----------



## Voodoo (May 27, 2020)

The darkest chocolate imaginable.

Favorite season and why


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

Winter because I was born in it.

What is your favorite letter?


----------



## Voodoo (May 27, 2020)

X

What’s your LEAST favorite letter?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 27, 2020)

Z. He's the villain of the alphabet and is plotting against A because of his jealousy. Also, he uses Y as his henchman.

What's a weird fact about yourself?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 27, 2020)

I’m double jointed on both thumbs and i grew up thinking it was normal till i was 11

What’s your favorite show


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2020)

*Don’t say Boku no Hero Academia/My Hero Academia... Don’t say Boku no Hero Academia/My Hero Academia...*

uhh... UHHH...

JoJo’s Bizarre Adventures!

Favorite way to have potato?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2020)

I really liked them baked mixed with melted butter and herbs!

Most disgusting food you've ever had?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 27, 2020)

The spaghetti at my school, the thing’s existence is a disgrace to Italy

Have you been taking care of yourself?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2020)

I'm doing fine, but the heat is constantly interrupting my sleep.

Ever went through one day without drinking water?


----------



## KatBunny (May 27, 2020)

Nope.

Favorite animal?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2020)

I like eagles. 

Ever ate a leaf?


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

Does trying lettuce count? Because I think I did a long time ago. I didn't like it and assumed this is what leaves taste like.

Your favorite Nintendo franchise?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2020)

The Legend of Zelda.

Are you a person who likes cars?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 27, 2020)

Yes it was truly a masterpiece of a film 

Do you think O’Hare vs Hoppkins gonna start WW3?


----------



## Clock (May 27, 2020)

Possibly lol
Do you think O’hare and Hopkins might start a rap battle or a battle?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 27, 2020)

O'Hare, the smug villagers will ask of you want to rap battle with them sometimes

Whats a weird scene in a  (kid's) movie that creeped you out as a kid?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 27, 2020)

The King Ramsey episode of Courage the Cowardly Dog, that used to creep me out so bad

On the subject of villager wars, what’s your opinion on the relevance of villagers?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 27, 2020)

I find it weird & amusing that certain villagers become/loose popularity based on memes and social media. 

What is the best flavor of chips? And if you don't say pickle chips you're wrong


----------



## Emzy (May 28, 2020)

I have never had pickle chips lol 
Honey soy chicken chips!!!

What's ur dream job?


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Professional digital artist

What's your favorite anime if you watch anime?


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Bnha so far lol
What do you like to draw?


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

i cant draw so uh,,, nothing lmaoo

what sort of hobbies do you have?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

I like to draw <:

what's your favorite animal?


----------



## matt (May 28, 2020)

Pony I guess 

Are you British


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

no lmao 

do you have any pets?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

Not anymore  


 What game have you played recently?


----------



## matt (May 28, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Not anymore
> 
> 
> What game have you played recently?


Animal crossing New horizons

How many pork sausages have you consumed this week


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

None, but that sounds good :0

Ever killed an insect larger than a fly?


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

no because i fear bug :c 

what’s one phobia that you have?


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

Deep waters ;~; I refuse to go swimming in opaque waters unless my life depended on it.

How much sleep have you gotten in the last 24 hours


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

9 1/2 hours.  I slept from 10 pm to 7:30 am.

Same question?


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

uhhh 8 hrs... 2 am to 10 am


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

I'll just answer the same q

About 5/6 hours. 2 something to 8 something. it's great

What's your least favorite show?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2020)

seinfeld, scrubs, ncis etc. just anything bromance with crap dialogue

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

Same as yours to be honest.  I find those shows to be incredibly boring.

Favorite thing about New Horizons so far?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2020)

probably all the new clothes and the texture of villagers. and that they can wear hats lmao.

least fav thing about NH?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 28, 2020)

The dialogue that drags on for too long, especially if you need to craft or buy something in bulk.

Is it raining from where you are?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2020)

not at the moment i think but it did earlier this week :3

fave kind of chocolate if any


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

dark chocolate! 

least favourite kind of chocolate?


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

any chocolate with peanuts cuz im allergic hehe

Fave dessert?


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Macarons, cake, chocolate are favorites.
Do you like spicy food?


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Not really, but I'll eat pepperoni pizza.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Rubombee (May 29, 2020)

Glad you asked! First place is pure black, because I like how it can represent a lot of things and it's interesting to think about whether it exists or what it'd feel like to just gaze upon _real_ pure black (also yes it's a color); then turquoise/blue-green/whatever you call it, because I just find it sooo pretty ; then ex æquo blue & green, because I love how they both have so many shades that are still called blue and green; then yellow because it's very nice but it has way too few shades so it's behind blue and green ;p
But I love most colors when they're nicely used!

What was the last thing you ate? Or are you eating right now?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2020)

mixed beans with avocado.. basically my go-to dish

do u like truffles crisps?


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

What is truffle crisps?

Do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

We don't get enough snow here for me to be able to. *sad squid noises* Also whaaaat. Frozen?

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> We don't get enough snow here for me to be able to. *sad squid noises* Also whaaaat. Frozen?
> 
> What is your favorite movie?


same xD i never snows where i live hehe

I would have to say "I am Sam"! I watched it as a kid and i bawled my eyes out


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2020)

truffle crisps is crisps made with black truffle shroom flavour

also fave movie. def w.r.: mysteries of the organism

least fav movie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 29, 2020)

I despise Cujo. My mother likes it but I don't find anything appealing to it. All there is to it is a mother and child trapped in a car for days because some dog went crazy. I hate it.

Most catchy music?


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2020)

johnny's jpop, like the 2000s and back, not a fan of post 2010 groups tbf unless it's like older guys making new stuff but .. ya lol

do u eat chicken?


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

Yes.

Do you still watch cartoons?


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Depends, I just watch only if someone watches sometimes, otherwise I'll just turn off the tv
Do you watch anime?


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

Not anymore 

Do you listen to kpop?


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

No.

Do you know what a Furby is?


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Yep, I remember my old friend having it and the app as well
Do you remember LPS?


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

I have a ton of those, lol.

Do you remember Tamagotchi?


----------



## Kamina (May 30, 2020)

i have all of mine still sitting in a drawer, all dead lmao

if u had a tamagotchi, did u actually understand how to use it? or was it just me who had literally no clue what i was doing most of the time


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

No, I was very clueless about them!!

Did you ever play Nintendogs on the DS?


----------



## LunaRover (May 30, 2020)

Yep, the 3ds golden retriever one!

Are you bilingual?


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

Yep! Je parle français et l'anglais.

Are you currently listening to music?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 30, 2020)

If playing music in your head counts, yes. Did you read a book recently?


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2020)

kind of i guess and going thru some again for a paper

do u like tacos?


----------



## pitchtheripoff (May 30, 2020)

no

who are your current villagers


----------



## helenxsarah (May 30, 2020)

Colton, Clyde, Boone, Harry, Pompom, Reneigh, Kyle, Jambette, Sprinkle, Marcie

Which was the first animal crossing game you played?


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

New leaf

What is one villager you didn't know existed until new horizons (besides the new ones)


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

Muffy i think

What's the best AC game?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (May 30, 2020)

I think the best AC game is New Horizons   

Are you skilled in writing a programming language (it can be any)?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 30, 2020)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> I think the best AC game is New Horizons
> 
> Are you skilled in writing a programming language (it can be any)?


nopers :/

Have you played acnl?


----------



## Kamina (May 30, 2020)

yep!!

have u played super smash bros. brawl?


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

nope

worst ac game?


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2020)

uhh definitely PC of those I've played but nothing less expected from an freemium app game...

do u play FEH


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 30, 2020)

I never even touched a Fire Emblem game...

Favourite sauce?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 30, 2020)

That's a hard one. For now I'll say soy.

Favorite song of your least favorite artist?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

I never had a least favourite artist to begin with.

Because of quarantine, have you lost track of what day it is?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

Nope.

Top three favorite movies?


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Inglorious Basterds
3. Scott Pilgrim

are you starting to get used to quarantine?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

Yep.

Ever been sailing before?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

I did for a while when I took a vacation. I was getting dizzy, though...

Do you ever listen through a playlist of video game music?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2020)

Sometimes, yeah.

Favorite song right now?


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 31, 2020)

Sour Candy by Lady Gaga and BLACKPINK

What other games are you playing besides AC?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 31, 2020)

valorant lmao

did you have an imaginary friend or are you normal?


----------



## biibii (May 31, 2020)

im normal lol

did ur sophomore year of hs suck?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2020)

Early on it did, but it got a *lot *better as it went on.

Have you ever found New Horizons to get boring?


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Almost until now because of the new bugs and fish and event
Did you stop playing NH?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

No but I don't play is as much as before

What is the most recent thing you've eaten?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Two croissants.

Did you ever play Neopets?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 1, 2020)

I see your inspired by me in the other thread (jk jk)
Not as a kid no, but I do get on it now sometimes.

Did you ever play animal jam?


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Once I think
Did you play Webkinz?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

nah 

Should i change my signature to something better?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

probably

did you have a wii speak?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

No
Do you have an iPad?


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes
Do you not watch the news?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

nope, i'm not 60
(Despite other's opinions)

do you like my new signature


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Its good
Do like waking up early?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

No I hate waking up period
Do you like sparkling water?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

Eh...

do you still play NL?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes, less though probably once a week or every 2 weeks
Did you stop playing NL?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah I haven't played NL in over a year 
Do you like to play mobile games?


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes! I’m currently stuck on hay day, lol.

what’s your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

Lots of cheese and Meat 
Do you like pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes
Do you eat a lot?


----------



## biibii (Jun 2, 2020)

no actually its a bit of an issue

r u enjoying quarantine?


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

kinda?? but also no lmao

how’s your mental health?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

I guess fine? I'm not freaking out as much as I think I should be over these current events.

Do you like rain?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes
Do you like chocolate?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

_Love._

Do you own any virtual pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2020)

If you count the stuff I own in an MMORPG then yes otherwise I quit most actual pet sites and stuff.

fave kind of soda?


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Root bear I guess, sprite is second
Favorite microwave meal?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

I barely touched a microwave... Favourite hour of the day?


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

The wee hours of the monring when everyone is asleep c:

Fave switch game?


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

new horizons lmao 

favourite animal crossing game?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

New Leaf 

Favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

Chocolate!

Are you trying to stay away from negative stuff as of late?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2020)

yeah esp the passive aggressive ally hate on social media regarding blm/justice things.

tv shows you hate?


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

riverdale is garbage and i don’t understand anybody who thinks it’s good LMAO 

least favourite season of your favourite tv show?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

The last season of Once upon a time. I didn’t even bother watching it because the made stupid changes

Do you have a favorite Pokémon?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

I love poison Pokémon, my favourite is Muk (don’t judge haha).

Favourite scent?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

Any thing Citrus 
Meat eater vegetarian or vegan?


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh, I am full on Carnivore. I love me a little bit of everything, but meat is pretty fantastic.

Have you ever fallen in love?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Not with any real people, no.

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Chrysanthemums 

What is your favourite fast food restaurant?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2020)

local sushi/pizza places i suppose i rarely go out for burgers n stuff 

least fav AC game?


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Pocket camp because of microtransaction.
Worst game you've ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2020)

planetside 2, warframe bc they are pretty elitist in terms of learning and kinda eh. also basically anything with obnoxious tutorials that you have to do in order to play games that never helps. also that PW game for Ds justice for all.. ugh yeah i can name a bunch more xD

fav kind of shoes to wear?


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

Vans cuz they're super comfortable! 

What do you collect?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Plushies, figures, and I guess maybe games but just ones I want to play.

What is your favorite thing to do?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

uhhh probably animal crossing atm

what is your favorite sport?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

To do? Swimming. To watch? Olympics

left or right handed? (I’m a lefty)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm right handed.

What is your dream job?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2020)

To become an animator.

If you had to give up one video game in your collection, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2020)

i guess tetris 99 i like it but i got it for the internet code lol. i dont have a lot of games atm lol

cringe phase of your life?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

being a “scene girl” back in high school

what’s your favorite music genre?


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

I like songs from musicals :>

do you have new horizons?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2020)

yes i do!

worst nintendo game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Probably Mario Party the Top 100.

The last time you went outside?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Yesterday.

Last time you went swimming?


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 4, 2020)

Last year
Favorite beverage?


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 4, 2020)

Been into chai tea with almond milk, lately.

A classic question, what's your favourite colour(s)?


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

pink and grey

what is the last thing you ordered online?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 4, 2020)

I think it was either shoes or some video game 

What’s your credit card number wrong answer only


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2020)

8675 3098 6753 0986

there ya go, buy somethin' pretty. 

Would you rather be famous or infamous?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2020)

Neither.

Favorite drink?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Can't beat water. _Lychee drinks are a close second though._

What's your plan for today/tomorrow?


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 4, 2020)

Relax, just relax. Read a bit of fanfiction...or maybe I'll read a real book outta the pile I have on my coffee table.

What is your occupation? Do you like it?


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Drawing, playing AC games, I like it.
What is the worst song you’ve heard?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

This and I highly doubt anyone likes it!





What is the best song you've ever heard?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think it's a unanimous decision that it's the worst song ever made.

The best song? It's pretty hard for me! But I'll post one anyway. 

It's All About You - Daiki Kasho




It gives me good vibes and I love it.

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes
Do you like frozen food?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

They're just passable in my opinion.

How often do you cook food?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

At least once a day. I like to prepare food but the waiting time is what really kills me lol

Have you ever beaten Super Mario World?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Nope. I'm actually terrible at it.

Do you have any OCs? You don't have to share them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh yeah. I have at least 40-50 different characters I've created over the last 10 years 

Same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

I currently have three OCs created. I have at least five more that are only descriptions about them. Hopefully I'll be able to draw them to bring them to life.

Is there anything that you're hyped about at the moment?


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Not much...
Do you play sports?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Nope.

What is your favorite game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2020)

persona 4 golden among others. also civ v.

are you into any of the johnny's jimusho/entertainment/associates bands or artists?


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2020)

i honestly have,, no clue what that is lmao 

how’s life going for you rn?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2020)

Pretty good.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 17, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Pretty good.
> 
> Pancakes or waffles?


Pancakes

What's your zodiac


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Sagittarius.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Uhm. A piece of wheat bread. 

What music genre is your favorite to listen to?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Is... Is video game music a genre? Because otherwise, I have no idea what I like...

Who is your favorite Animal Crossing character?


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 17, 2020)

Francine 

Do you watch South Park?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

I used to watch it years ago. Now I don't as it can get uh, pretty interesting I should say.

Favourite donut?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Do donut holes count?

Have you ever watched Your Lie In April?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Uh, no.

Have you ever watched the Pokemon anime?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2020)

I have! I was actually watching the Advanced anime while I was in school but I stopped once we were booted out of the dorms in March. Tbh that's about as close to watching anime as I'll ever get lol

Are you a noob on Rainbow Road?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

Are you talking about Rainbow Road in general? If that's the case, not really. I always slow down to avoid falling off cliffs, unless I'm in time trial mode and I go full-on sweat mode.

Oldest game console you own?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 17, 2020)

PS1

if you could speak any language fluently, what would it be?


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 18, 2020)

French

Should I eat pi (I'm talking the math symbol, cmon what would it be like? Food forever?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

do it, go wild 

have you ever won a giveaway?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 18, 2020)

I won 3rd place in a Nickelodeon raffle as a kid. I got a DVD copy of The Fairly Odd Parents movie. 






Pic for refrence. it was terrible 

Do you prefer coffee or tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

^damn they made it live action 

coffee i cant rly drink tea so

least fav AC villager(s)?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Jambette, Barold, and Limberg.

Favorite Pokemon? (Unless you aren't into that)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

Umbreon!! definitely my #1

least fav pokemon?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

i’m not interested in pokémon so i uh,, don’t really know any of them lmao

do you have any pets?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

I used to have goldfishes a long time ago.

When was the last time it rained from where you live?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

Literally like an hour ago lol, though it only rained for about 15 min. It's nice and dry out again 

Do you have any cats?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> Are you talking about Rainbow Road in general? If that's the case, not really. I always slow down to avoid falling off cliffs, unless I'm in time trial mode and I go full-on sweat mode.


Yeah I was talkin in general. I never brake, I always say go hard or go home lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

nope

do u like eggs?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeah, I do.

Can you dance?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

nope lmao

least fav crisps?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

*cries* bbq chips or Takis

do you like Chevre?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

the villager is .. alright i dont like the actual cheese lol..

do u like beer?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Nope.

Do you like rabbits?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Yep
Do u have a cat


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

No, but my relatives do and they have at least three of them.

Do you despise large vehicles such as trucks for example?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

they're alright

did you sleep well last night?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

I think I did, yeah.

Do you like cream cheese?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes! I actually haven't had one in a long while so I should revisit it again sometime.

Do you take naps during the day?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2020)

No.

Favorite movie right now?


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

hhng i honestly don’t have one lmao - i rarely watch movies ;u; 

what time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

1 am

what time do you usually wake up?


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 18, 2020)

5am

Did you like scoobydoo as a kid


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes... and who's to say I don't still watch it sometimes?

Do you know how to drive a car?


----------



## grah (Jun 18, 2020)

I do, but I don't have a full licence yet

What's your favourite anime?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Your Lie In April!!

Same q


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2020)

Parasyte the maxim.

Least favorite anime?


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

I forgot 
Favorite character?


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 18, 2020)

If you’re talking about an anime character I’ve been in love with ulquiorra since I was 14

What’s your job?


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

None
What do you cook?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

Dinners mostly. 
What time of day is your favorite?


----------



## seularin (Jun 19, 2020)

4am ;; the peak of insomnia in my case :0

what pronouns do you go by?


----------



## rianne (Jun 19, 2020)

She/her. 

Are you an early bird or night owl (or neither)?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

Night owl who wants to be a day bird. 

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

pulp fiction 


whats your favourite show?


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

teotfw ;; 

what’s your favourite kind of weather?


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Rainy


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 20, 2020)

My favorite type of weather is partial clouds where you can still see the sky, but the sun is being covered so you aren't blinded by it. 

Do you have a favorite Mario enemy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Koopa troopas. The regular green ones in particular. I like how they just walk off the cliff without realizing,

A Mario enemy that you despise?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2020)

anything koopa troopa from super mario world ughhh.. also the dandelion puffs from yoshi's island.

do you like chips spice on your chips?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

Sometimes.

Do you prefer your fried rice with or without egg?


----------



## Celinalia (Jun 20, 2020)

without. i hate eggs

what's your favorite type of flower?


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Roses or morning glories, idk mine changes sometimes so....
Favorite thing to do?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just relaxing.

If your air conditioning broke down, do you have alternatives to keep yourself cool?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Just relaxing.
> 
> If your air conditioning broke down, do you have alternatives to keep yourself cool?



Yes, I hired a bunch of Oompa Loompas to fan me with giant leaves whenever this exact situation occurs.  I pay them and they say, “thanks, boss!”  I respond, “see you rascals later” as they leave.

Not really besides drinking water.

Played any video games today, and if so, which one(s)?


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes, animal crossing & feh

Did it rain today?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 20, 2020)

No, but it did yesterday.

Anything you're looking forward to?


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

my 19th birthday - can’t wait to legally drink lmaoo

what’s your zodiac sign?


----------



## Neb (Jun 21, 2020)

According to NASA, I'm a Capricorn.

What was the most exciting thing you've done this month?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Went to a pool
do you know any programmping languages?


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

i don’t ;; 

what’s the best thing that’s ever happened to you?


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Probably going to a party of relatives last week after being shut in.
What is your favorite music genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

60s pop, 60s hippie music(not 100% of it they have some weird stuff too lol), also some Johnny's Entertainment pop (if that's a genre buuut yeah I'd say it is lol)

yours?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 21, 2020)

Anything that slaps, though a lot of it is Alternative/Rock.

What's your favorite song from a movie/show?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)

(majorly biased opinion incoming!)

You Say Run from Boku no Hero Academia/My Hero Academia.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

pepperoni! 

what did you have for dinner tonight?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Haven't had it yet... It's only 6 PM... Also I feel too sick to eat right now...

Are you healthy?


----------



## shion (Jun 21, 2020)

as an underweight smoker... not really

how would you describe your personal fashion style?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pretty casual and I despise wearing formal clothing.

What would you do if you owned an unusual pet such as chickens?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)

Probably give them to someone who could provide proper care and have time for them, I don't.

Do you like eggs?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

Eggs are the best fried.

What has happened today that is good?


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 22, 2020)

I've bought Persona 4 Golden

Did you watch anything interesting today?


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

i have not ;;

have you ever changed your username on here?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Nope. I really like my username!

Is there a song that you didn't listen to in a long time (what I meant is a song you heard as a kid and didn't hear it again until recently)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)

Can't think of something really :/ 

worst book you've read?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't remember the name of the book, but it had something to do with a neighbor's dog that got killed and everything just escalated from there between them.

Would you drink regular hot water?


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

No
Do you like cold showers?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

I try to stay away from it despite there being some benefits to it.

Would you mind getting wet on a rainy day?


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Depends
Do you like seafood?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 23, 2020)

YES!!! but im going to the beach soon so i've been avoiding it cus that's what most of the food is

quiet rain or thunder storms?


----------



## Yusuke_Star (Jun 23, 2020)

a lot today

Who is better? Peach or Daisy?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 23, 2020)

i’m a peach kinda girl

current song on repeat?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Just one song on repeat? What? That's annoying to me, so I have a playlist with many different songs on repeat. Most of them are video game songs.

Do you have a Nintendo Switch?


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2020)

Yup, since launch day!

Have you been to Alaska?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 23, 2020)

No I have not been to Alaska.

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm def more of a cat person though I have both as pets 

Do you like Pomeranians?


----------



## sleepless (Jun 23, 2020)

yes yes yes!! my first dog is a pomeranian and i love him so much 

least favorite color?


----------



## Neb (Jun 23, 2020)

Red.

If you had to change your pet’s name to something else, what would you call them?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

I don’t have a pet unfortunately 
If you were given permission to legally change your name, what would it be?


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

since xara isn’t my legal name yet,, i’d change it to that aha 

what are you doing currently?


----------



## Clock (Jun 23, 2020)

Looking at art
Who is your least favorite character from anything?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2020)

Idk right off the top of my head

Do you share your bed with someone/a pet?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

No, unless we have someone staying with us.

Have you had a glass of water, today?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't think so... But I had milk.

Have you ever changed your username?


----------



## Mick (Jun 24, 2020)

I wanted to but it was taken by an inactive user so no  

Which of your previous Animal Crossing villagers did you dislike most and why?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

in the series overall? al. he moved into my new leaf town, crushed my hybrids and stayed for months. and plus, i don’t like the gorillas lmao

as for new horizons? they’re still on my island but henry and shep - it’s not because they’re ugly or anything, i’m just not a huge fan of the smugs 

what’s something that you’re not good at?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Fixing stuff in my backyard. I feel so clumsy every time I mess up.

Is it cooler today from where you live?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

it is, actually! i could actually go out without automatically becoming overheated ;u;

what country do you live in?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2020)

sweden!

fav kind of birb


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Eagles! In particular, Philippine eagles (they’re critically endangered though)
What would you do if you saw a talking fruit?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

ask annoying orange to _please_ make different content,, it’s not 2010 anymore ;u;

what’s one thing that’s stayed consistent throughout your life so far?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2020)

My kindness and humbleness.

Favorite snack?


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

Cheetos
Favorite game?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh Splatoon by far!

Favorite color?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Blue and you can't change my mind.

Favourite fish?


----------



## Clock (Jun 24, 2020)

The large fish, I mostly like the coelacanth even though it’s elusive in real life
Favorite bug?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

I despise them in real life but in Animal Crossing, I like the agrias butterfly! I'm not a dis-agrias-able lol.

Ever looked outside and contemplated about something?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

Don't think so 

Do you sleep well?


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

i haven’t lately but i guess i sleep decently aha 

what’s the first thing you do when you wake up?


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

I just check here
What do you do when you're bored?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2020)

play on my phone, solve crosswords, sleep idk haha

obscure music you like?


----------



## Ciary (Jun 25, 2020)

not really obscure here but rather old
and also something that I don't think anyone not living here would know so also obscure in that way:
"she goes nana" - The Radios

What is the best avatar you've seen from someone other than you on this forum?


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

my memory is awful and there’s so many people on here so i can’t remember half of the avatars i’ve seen lmaoo

do you have any friends on here?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm not sure who'd consider me a friend or not.

Thing you're most proud of?


----------



## Clock (Jun 25, 2020)

Some drawings
What are you least proud of?


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

my temper,,, i need to Chill lmao 

how was your day today?


----------



## Neb (Jun 26, 2020)

Okay. I mostly spent my day relaxing from the heat.

What’s a game you’re burnt out on, but still enjoy?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 26, 2020)

Stardew Valley.

Do you paint your nails with polish often?


----------



## Clock (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't paint my nails anymore, last time was 3 years ago.
So that is no 

Do you like fall?


----------



## Neb (Jun 26, 2020)

Lots. It’s a shame Fall is so short.

What’s your favorite drink?


----------



## Ciary (Jun 26, 2020)

it kinda depends on the time and place?
but sweet iced tea is what i probably drink most

What is something you regret buying?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 26, 2020)

Pink sand, I don't need it and I don't know why I bought it 

What is your favourite restaurant?


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

hmm perhaps the mandarin? that place is pretty sexy ;;

what was the last meal you ate?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 26, 2020)

Some Thai Food. Really good.

What would be your theme song?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't have a specific one but it would be an upbeat intro!

Did you do anything that made you happy in the last few days?


----------



## Neb (Jul 11, 2020)

I submitted a long overdue assignment!

Have you recently seen a TV show or movie you normally wouldn’t watch?


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

might not count since it’s broadway but i recently saw hamilton - it’s not something that i’d typically watch but it lowkey was good?? didn’t watch all of it, though lol 

are you happy?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Not right now, no.

Do you like chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Not much but some brands yes.

Music you like but no one else seem to do?


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

literally any halsey song - girl gets dragged a lot

what’s one mythical creature you wish actually existed?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Griffins-if they had smaller pet cat versions.

Do you know how stubborn dachshunds can be?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

No, but I have played Nintendogs + Cats to have an idea Lulu was so rude to my dogs 
Do you prefer ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ice cream!!

Do you like toppings on your pizza, if so, which ones?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Pepperoni, sausage, and bacon. Just those.

Do you know how to play any instruments?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 12, 2020)

Piano, guitar, drums, and trumpet (dont ask....)

Do you have Raymond on your island? (if you play NH)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

yes i do i love him but the fanbase/hatecamp is godawful so i avoid talking about it lol

least fav ice cream?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Anything with malt. I can’t stand malted anything 

what’s the farthest you’ve travelled for a vacation?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

I live in Florida, United States, and the farthest I’ve gone is to China to see my family. (Does Tokyo Japan count considering the airport when I was a baby?) 

What is your favorite Sanrio character?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

Gudetama definitely lol

least fav ac villagers(s)?


----------



## Neb (Jul 12, 2020)

Definitely Diva. The beady eyes and puffy lips creep me out.

What are your favorite and least favorite places you’ve visited?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

My favorite places that I have visited are Paris, France and Amalfi Coast, Italy. Barcelona, Spain is pretty high up there too. Great food, amazing buildings, beautiful scenery.
I don’t really have a least favorite place that I have visited, maybe China only because I was super picky and there were no American food to be seen except for imported food like ice cream, and I didn’t speak the language (and still don’t), also there were barely any toilets and mostly holes with most of the time no toilet paper.

What’s your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

I like them all.

Favorite hobby?


----------



## Clock (Jul 12, 2020)

I like to draw sometimes...
Do you sleep late?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 12, 2020)

heck yes. I woke up at about 10:30 this morning lol

What is your hobby?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a few. Gaming (obviously), crochet and digital art are my biggies but you can get me to try almost every art.

What’s your favorite season?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Spring.

Favorite snack?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 12, 2020)

Freeze-dried strawberries

Favorite animal(s)?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Tasmanian devils.

Favorite fictional character?


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2020)

james from teotfw or mickey milkovich from shameless - i’d die for them both 

what’s something that you want to learn?


----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

actual proper japanese.

if you are here I assume you have a switch and/or a 3DS
What color is it/are they?


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Switch is the boring old grey one because the only alternative at launch was the red/blue and I didn't like that one. My 3DS is the aqua one but I also have a new 3DS in black somewhere. 

What's your favourite bird?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 14, 2020)

Probably flamingoes or budgies! Mayhaps kiwis?

What's your most favorite video on the internet?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2020)

how prangent is formed aka. pregananant video..LOL.

fave kinda of burger?


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

cheeseburger! 

what’s your sexuality?


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

I guess the average?
How is your grade average on tests?


----------



## Marte (Jul 16, 2020)

C's… so not the best, but not the worst.

Do you workout? If so, what sport/exercise do you enjoy the most?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes! I am a long distance runner and I love it both for the fitness and the scenery, I run with friends around beautiful terrains. 

Favourite way to burn free time?


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

Drawing
Favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2020)

cookie dough always

fave kirby character?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 17, 2020)

Kirby obviously

Would you rather be at 40ºC or -20ºC ?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

-20 degrees Celsius, if I have heavy cold weather wear.

have you ever tried pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

No, but I tried pineapple and I hate it and the smell 


do you like kpop?


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Not really to be honest
Do you stand up when you use the computer?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Nope.

Who is your favorite villager?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 17, 2020)

It’s a tie between Sterling and Queenie at the moment.

Have you ever done a weird dance?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jul 17, 2020)

No 

Do you prefer drawing on paper or working in 3D?


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2020)

Depends, I can actually work on 3d sometimes, but paper can be an easy option.
Most annoying song?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2020)

Most crappy pop/rnb songs that tries so bad to sound unique... Also those really stereotype "untz untz" techno songs they play in stores.

worst hair style you had?


----------



## xara (Jul 18, 2020)

a bowl cut,,, i was a lot younger and it was my mother’s choice as she didn’t want me having long hair but making me have that hairstyle is just,,, unforgivable LMAO

are you okay?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2020)

^^kksisdjfdf im sorry

im aight just a bit tired

worst hair dye if any?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I don't use hair dye, so I wouldn't know.

What is your favorite fish?


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Tuna I guess, then salmon
Do you like sports?


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 18, 2020)

I like tennis, soccer, and badminton. 

What’s one thing you’re looking forward to?


----------



## xTech (Jul 18, 2020)

Going to the cinema in a month's time and eating so much popcorn and so many hotdogs, along with tango ice blasts that my stomach ends up exploding in a colourful mess.

If you had to dye your hair, what colour would you dye it? (if you've died your hair before, pick a new colour you haven't tried before)


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 18, 2020)

If I was forced to, I'd die it a lighter brown so that not much difference is noted (my hair is naturally dark brown).

Are you lactose intolerant?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2020)

Fortunately, no. 

Do you ever pace around while you're thinking of something?


----------



## Toska (Jul 19, 2020)

Not typically. I just sit at some form of chair and hope for the best, lol.

Do you like Italian cuisine?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 19, 2020)

Yep! As far as i know, I really like it.

What's your signature look?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2020)

some tiedye shirt and flare jeans or a boho dress

do you play any mmo/rpg?


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2020)

i don’t ;u; 

do you suffer from any illnesses?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm not sure if this counts, but I have autism. But what I know does count is the fact I might be diabetic. I haven't checked that yet...

Are you happy?


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm fine
Favorite character?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Hmm.. It used to be Kirby...  Is it perhaps... the Squid Sisters now? Yes, both of them.

How was your day?


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sleepy so far.

Favorite place you've never been to?


----------



## xara (Jul 20, 2020)

disneyland - it seems so magical there aha 

have you ever gone on vacation?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, plenty of times.

Have you gone sailing before?


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Once I think.
Have you went fishing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

yeah once and probably wrong company but it was super boring...no offense.

fav kind of sushi?


----------



## Mick (Jul 20, 2020)

the kind that is as far away from me as possible. Get it outta here

Most useless thing you own?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

uhh probably all my items shaped as turtles because you can't do anything but display them but i collect turtle so not really useless xD

least fave dish?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Spaghetti. Too bad the rest of my family loves it.

What’s your favorite candy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2020)

Mint-flavoured Mentos.

Do you have a favourite laundry smell?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)

as long as they don't use like fabric softener i dont care really.

fave kind of onion?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't like onions.

Favorite color?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

Pink!

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)

Cats.

Blueberry or strawberry?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 20, 2020)

Can I go with both? I love them equally.

Have you ever gone camping?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

No.

Have you ever been to an aquarium?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah, it was super awesome!

What’s your favorite anime?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

Hmmm... Banana Fish? Manga would be Black Butler lol.

Do you write in a journal?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

No.

Do you like math?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 20, 2020)

Nah.

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm going for tulips!

Did you go outside at all today?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 20, 2020)

I mean, I went out to get inside my mom's car and drove around. So technically yes. 

Are you a germaphobe?


----------



## Mick (Jul 20, 2020)

Not at all!

Do you worry about your online privacy?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 20, 2020)

Eh, not really. Unless I'm on some majorly sketchy websites.

Do you have a favorite webcomic/manga?


----------



## xara (Jul 21, 2020)

hhng i don’t ;u; 

do you like anime?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes.

Have you gone hiking before?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

No.

What is your favorite video game?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 21, 2020)

Just about any in the Animal Crossing game I've played. I can't decide.

Favorite thing you've ever seen?


----------



## Mick (Jul 21, 2020)

That is such a difficult question. I'd try to pick a moment from a movie or a game, but that's probably not going to compare to anything real. Was it diving with a curious baby manatee, or maybe the hammerhead shark? Maybe something silly like the Arabian sand boa, a snake that looks like a sock puppet?

My answer is that I do not know.



Spoiler: The Arabian sand boa. You laugh, you lose












Do you like puzzles?


----------



## Clock (Jul 21, 2020)

Depends I guess.
I'm good at some of them

Do you write in cursive?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2020)

sometimes, it depends. i do write better in it than just writing regularly.

fave candy?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 21, 2020)

Reese's

Can you dance?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 21, 2020)

Not to save my life...

Favorite movie?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Matrix

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2020)

7 am, weekday time i get up for work

least fave dish?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 21, 2020)

Beef and onion

How often do you drink water


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 21, 2020)

Depends tbh, if I'm really thirsty I drink it nonstop but if not I really just drink it when you tell me to :v

Do you like Undertale?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes! Just the game itself, though. I don't wanna bother with the noise around it and I'm sure you're aware of it.

Do you eat fries with ketchup?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes, they wouldn't be the same without it. 

Do you like insects?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 21, 2020)

Some I do, some I don't.

Do you like frogs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2020)

Yes.   

Do you like owls?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2020)

Well, I think some are cute - others can look creepy. 

Would you ever want to perform (sing, play an instrument, etc) at a public place just to earn some quick cash or for the fun of it?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 21, 2020)

No, I’m too shy and have zero music skills.

What is your favorite youtube channel?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 21, 2020)

hmmm probably YMS (yourmoviesucks)

favourite show?


----------



## Toska (Jul 21, 2020)

Currently it's Monk. A show about an OCD detective  (I'm not much of a TV watcher, but I'll always watch this if it's on)

Would you consider yourself as an introvert or extrovert?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2020)

Neither, I’m ambiverted.

Have you ever gone skydiving before?


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2020)

nope ;w;

how many close friends do you have?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

One best friend of nine years IRL.  Other than that really no one.  I have a bunch of online friends though.

Last thing you ate?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 22, 2020)

A peach!

If you had to choose, which planet is your favorite?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 22, 2020)

Probably Saturn! I love the rings and super spooky noises it makes!

The eerie sounds of Saturn

If you could be any species alive or extinct, what would you be?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Does fictional count? Squids are real, but I want to be an Inkling.

What is your favorite book (or book series)?


----------



## Clock (Jul 22, 2020)

I like the Outsiders
Favorite song?


----------



## Jenn Chaos (Jul 22, 2020)

wake up by eden it’s a good song to get in your feels!
how has your summer been?


----------



## Toska (Jul 22, 2020)

Very boring, but ACNH keeps me busy. I've also went kayaking for the first time, which is cool.

Why/when did you join The Bell Tree Forums?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2020)

in 2013, i used to talk to a bunch of people over at gaiaonline that recommended me this forum for "dreamies"

same q?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

i joined in 2018 when i restarted my new leaf town. i was looking for dreamies & some fruit/items, and i found this forum probably from a google search. ...this makes me want to check up on my town now 

when is the last time you played new leaf?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 22, 2020)

Just a few days ago. I booted up the game to make sure my villagers hadn't moved away.

What was your schools "incident?"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2020)

Not sure if this is something you’re trying to ask but I’ll give it a shot. I wet my pants back in grade two when I just couldn’t hold it in any longer. I also embarrassed myself in front of the class and even wet the carpet, leaving a stain behind...

Most painful experience you had?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

Probably breaking my left wrist when I was younger.  It was a clean break though, so it didn’t need surgery.

Which Animal Crossing game did you start the series with?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 22, 2020)

Gamecube!!!

What your favorite type of tea?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't drink much tea, so I guess green tea or maybe lemon tea.

What's your favorite scent of candle?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh man you can’t ask that question!!! I love yankee candle. It depends on my mood: I’d probably want a woodsy scent right about now.

What’s your favorite craft store?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Hmm, maybe Michaels.

What's something you like to collect?


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

Probably Pokemon and amiibo cards I guess, it varies.
Would you be friends with your avatar?


----------



## Neb (Jul 23, 2020)

The person on the left is my player character from Pokémon Moon, so no. As for Nebby, I’d be friends with him any day.

The person below me owns a lizard.


----------



## Clock (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't
Who is in your icon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2020)

Jin Akanishi

do you read any physical newspapers/magazines?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Not often, but I usually do look at them if they catch my attention.

What's your proudest moment/thing you've achieved?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2020)

When I got an award back in elementary school. I didn't do too well when I first started out!

Did you hold off getting a haircut due to recent events?


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 23, 2020)

nope my mom cuts my hair and shes a pro at it now 

do u wake up later than 12?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeah. I stay up way too late then it comes back to bite me.

What's the weirdest dream you remember having?


----------



## Clock (Jul 24, 2020)

Uh, being one of the characters I'm currently obsessed with and fishing as them and catching squid from the river.
How often do you change your icon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2020)

now and then when i find a new image i like i guess? aha

fave kind of french fries/chips?


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

just regular french fries are my favourite but mcdonald’s fries are just *chefs kiss* 

what’s one food that you refuse to eat?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2020)

fish balls, and pork meat.

least fav game(s)??


----------



## Neb (Jul 25, 2020)

Paper Mario Sticker Star, Ni no Kuni 2, and Pokémon X and Y are my least favorite games. I had high expectations for all of them and I was very disappointed.

What is your favorite dog and/or cat breed?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Cat breed: Sphynx
Dog breed: Samoyed

Is rain enjoyable for you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

not really, only in summer and then it usually follows with thunder 

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 26, 2020)

Plain hard shells with only meat, cheese, and sauce.

Have you ever felt cabin fever?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

I did, yes, it was horrible

Have you ever travelled abroad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

yep :3

do you like tiedye?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Only when someone else wears it, it looks hideous on me ;;

Do you like gardening?


----------



## Neb (Jul 26, 2020)

I haven’t tried it.

How were you introduced to Animal Crossing?


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Wild World was among a bunch of games I uh, bought, for my DS. I played for about 10 minutes and absolutely hated it. I have no idea why I bought New Leaf after that, actually...

Hot showers or cold showers?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Oooo, hard question! I think it depends for me, because taking hot showers is easier and takes less time, but cold showers always do wonders for me, even tho I have to take my time taking them c:

Do you like going to museums? What kind is your favourite?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Yesh. I love natural sciences the most!

Do you know about bubble tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

yeah though im not a big fan, the one I tasted was icky and had tapioca boba which i dont rly like.

least fave dish?


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Oh _boy_ I'm a picky eater, where do we even begin? Wait I know, cold meats. Who thought that was a good idea!?

What's your least favourite day of the week?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

sunday usually. i mean i like work during weekdays but its like.. back to weekday routine and it's slow lol

least fave console u owned?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

the switch tbh, bought it again just for AC and I barely use it

favourite console?


----------



## Catharina (Jul 26, 2020)

the switch ;')

What country would you like to travel to?


----------



## Neb (Jul 26, 2020)

If I could, I’d visit New Zealand or Japan:

Do you prefer lakes or oceans?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Lakes (I’m biased because I’m inland tho)

Would you ever consider camping?


----------



## Clock (Jul 26, 2020)

Maybe if this crisis was over
How often do you go out?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 26, 2020)

havent gone out for months

how are you feeling?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 26, 2020)

Highly anxious for no good reason but other than that I actually feel alright I guess.

What would you consider as one of your unique traits?


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 26, 2020)

Reaction time.

Longest time you've gone with no sleep?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmm, over 24 hours, I think.

Longest time you've slept?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Probably 15 hours

Cereal or milk first


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

cereal without milk





do you like bacon?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes but unfortunately it’s unhealthy

Do you like cabbages


----------



## seularin (Jul 26, 2020)

nuh-uh

are you high tempered¿


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmm, yeah? Certain people combined with certain actions can get me ticked off. But, I don't really show it.

Have you seen Hamilton or listened to the soundtrack?


----------



## LongLee (Jul 26, 2020)

Yup, I've listened to the soundtrack before because my history teacher wanted us to listen to it ! My sibling and mom saw it in Chicago, but I was passed out tired to even go lol

Do you like cooking or just like eating what you cook ?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes! I watched it on Disney plus for the first time just a few days ago, I hadn’t even heard the soundtrack prior! I never did an in depth study of the American revolution, only the french, Russian, Chinese etc so in order to judge it I would have to know a lot more. It certainly isn’t unbiased. I enjoyed the music for sure, very entertaining.

What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2020)

I had some cereal 

What's your favorite snack?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 27, 2020)

pizza pringles (really, any kind of pizza chip lol, even pizza flavored goldfish)

Do you like cheesecake? If so, what's your favorite flavor?


----------



## Peachtree53 (Jul 27, 2020)

YES, STRAWBERRY

Ideal vacation?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

Honestly, anywhere other than where I am right now.  Lol.

Favorite donut flavor?


----------



## Forthefunofit (Jul 27, 2020)

Chocolate
Pineapple or no pineapple on pizza?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 27, 2020)

It's not my favorite, but I have no problem eating pineapple pizza

Do you collect anything?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Stickers! I collect and buy as many stickers as I can. I almost started a nutcracker collection, though.

What's your favorite show as of right now?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Fruits basket reboot! It's absolutely wonderful   

Do you like swimming?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes but Idk how to properly swim

Have you ever watched JoJo's bizarre adventure?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes!  I watched it just this past year and loved all 5 parts!

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 27, 2020)

Sauce wise; ranch
Topping wise; chicken
I don't like marinara </3

Favorite song currently? Or a song you just can't get outta your head?​


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Well, my all-time favorite is The Moss by Cosmo Sheldrake, but almost anything on the Hamilton soundtrack is my favorite.

What's YOUR favorite song?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Currently: What do you know about love? from frozen (musical)!!

Do you have any tattoos? If yes, how many/what do they look like? If no, would you ever get a tattoo?


----------



## Clock (Jul 27, 2020)

I have none so far, I don't think I'll get a needle one, I might just use a marker for one.
What is the last thing you did?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2020)

looked up quest items for a quest in a game XD

fave kinda of dessert?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Ice cream in any form!!

What does your dream house look like?


----------



## Clock (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe modern
How long do you sleep?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 28, 2020)

if i'm working then about 6-8, if i'm not working it can range from anything lol

on average how long do you spend on tbt a day?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)

most of my home time so that could be alot of hours... 7? idk lol

do u like marmalade/jam candy?


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2020)

Not a huge fan, but it's alright. 

What's your favorite candy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

It's a hard choice but Snickers takes it. I don't eat them very often but when I do, I savour its taste.

Are you staying hydrated today?


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2020)

I try, but I'm not quite really thinking about keeping myself hydrated.

If you could eat anything right now what would it be?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

An eclair,, I've seen it yesterday in a bakery and it looked so delicious!

If you could be anywhere right now where would you like to be?


----------



## Clock (Jul 29, 2020)

Probably at the beach or something...
How will you rate today from 1-10?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Around 7 so far!

What's your favourite kind of fruit?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bananas!

How many times have you stubbed your toes against a wall?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

too many lol i'm the biggest klutz alive

last time you had sushi?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2020)

I used to work at this one place where I got to try sushi once which was months ago.

So you like mangoes?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

I do, yes   

Do you have problems with choosing what to wear for the day?


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh gosh, yes.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

not really, a shirt, pants and either of the work gear i have depending on season.

fave books as a child?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

"The Six Bullerby Children" and the entire "Animal Stories" series by Holly Webb!

Favourite books as of right now?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 29, 2020)

Wonder by R.J Palacio, Holes by Louis Sachar, and All the Bright places by Jennifer Niven are what comes to mind.

What kinds of movies do you watch?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

It depends on my mood, so any kind besides horror.

Favourite colour/s?


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 29, 2020)

Blues, yellows, pinks, greens (lots of colours lol)... It really just depends on what the colour is for. There are no "bad" colours imo.

Nostalgic TV show?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Digimon!

what’s your favorite snack?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Rice cakes are superior

Same question as above?


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmm, my favorite snack...I'd have to say that I do enjoy Ritz crackers with cut cheese slices on them  Preferably cheddar!

Have you an all time favorite Nintendo franchise?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

I'd say The Legend of Zelda, Kirby, Animal Crossing and Pokemon (in that order).

What's your favourite outfit (if you have one)?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Bermuda shorts with a black tank top and a blue, plaid flannel shirt. I think I drew the outfit once.

Who’s your least favorite villager and why?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

I have to say Bella, I don't vibe with her at all

What's your least favourite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

fish balls. I refuse to eat a millimeter of that. Just... make me eat pee instead.

same q?


----------



## xTech (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmm i'd probably have to go for jellied eels, I tried them once and just... no. Fish balls do happen to be one my favourite foods ironically though haha, and also how would you even go about eating pee? Pee popsicle?   

What's the last TV show you watched? (anime works aswell)


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

Star Wars Rebels-

What’s the last book you read (ironically also Star Wars Rebels for me-)


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 29, 2020)

Toilet-Bound Hanako-kun (if manga counts)

What's your typical everyday outfit?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 29, 2020)

T-shirts and shorts, or wearing a jacket! I love wearing long socks too!
Uh favorite snack?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 30, 2020)

I've said it once and I'll say it again, rice cakes are superior to any other snack

What's the last movie you watched?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

I’m watching Hercules rn (..at 2 am) 
What’s your star sign?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Aries! Although I'm not too into astrology, I find it very interesting.

Favorite artist?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Myself
@/Kaleido.ghost and @/Par0llel on insta are my inspos 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

Oops forgot-
Fav book?


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

i haven’t been reading much lately and this may not count but uh,,, the girl that care forgot, which is a wattpad story. i know there’s a lot of stigma around wattpad and a lot of cringey stuff on there but that story was actually really well written! 

do you know anyone who had a limb amputation?


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Nope
Are you not excited for work or school?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

I still work and I love my place, sadly I quit in late September and def not excited to quit considering corona + i can't really have regular jobs, so.

do you like carrots


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

nope 

have a bf/gf?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

nope single pringle

talking about pringles fave flavour?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

The basic green one, I forgot the name, onion I think???

What are your favorite chips


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2020)

if u mean crisps then anything salt & vinegar

yeah i think green is sourcream n onion or stuff

do you like to eat shrimps?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Hm, the only shrimp I've really tried is at a sushi place. I liked the small bites I had but I didn't have the guts to take a full bight.

WHat's something you look back on and cringe at?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Some dumb drawings/stories I did during elementary/early middle school. I don't try to look at them, but I occasionally remember them and I usually hate it.

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 30, 2020)

Hmm... Probably a very odd choice, but I love the Sonic the Hedgehog (1999) animated film. Not be confused with the new movie, which I also enjoyed.

Favorite fictional character?


----------



## Toska (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't really have one... does a villager count? If so, Kyle, haha.

Do you own any plushies/stuffed animals?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Quite a bit, including one of Isabelle and Bulbasaur.

Who's your favorite NPC from any game?


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

i don’t play many games so this is Generic but i would genuinely die for celeste lmao

who’s your least favourite animal crossing npc and why?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 31, 2020)

I genuinely don't think I have one, because no npc comes to mind when I think about my least fav.

Do you have a driver's license? If not, do you plan on getting one?


----------



## Mick (Jul 31, 2020)

I do! I love driving. Would do it so much more if it wasn't for fuel cost & needless pollution

What's your preferred clothing colour?


----------



## Clock (Jul 31, 2020)

For some strange reason anything that's dark.
I'm not really a goth or anything, I'm more used to that kind of color.

Favorite book?


----------



## rianne (Aug 1, 2020)

_The Time Traveler's Wife_ by Audrey Niffenegger. The movie doesn't even compare, as much as I like the actors in the adaptation.

Same q?


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

I liked the Outsiders, it was sad, but I enjoyed it
Favorite board game?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh boy, idk. Hmmm I’ll get back to you on that.

Favorite card game?


----------



## Clock (Aug 2, 2020)

Maybe Uno
Favorite breed?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

If you're talking about dog breeds, it's rough collies.

When was the last time you've been tickled?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 2, 2020)

I honestly don't remember, it had to be at least a few months ago.

Do you have any pets? If so what kind?


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2020)

I have 2 dogs, a yorkie (6 years old) and morkie (1 year). Love them to pieces.

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

certain bugs and spiders yea

least fave manga/anime?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Idk, I'm watching anime that are popular for being good and stuff. Maybe Fairy Tale?

How'd you learn about The Bell Tree, and what was your first impression of the site/users?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2020)

In 2013 I picked up a copy of New Leaf and found this site on a whim.  Decided to make an account and join.  My first impression was that the users all come from different backgrounds, but everyone here is super sweet and I appreciate everyone here as well.  The best forum I‘ve ever been on and never looked back.

How was your weekend?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2020)

It was pretty decent actually. I finished some pixel art, played lots of games, and watched the fireworks with my sister.

Have you ever felt like you want to be outside in pouring rain and get soaked?


----------



## Toska (Aug 3, 2020)

Not really, no.

Have you ever been to an amusement park?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Yep! Kinda miss 'em as of COVID.

What's your weirdest phase?


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2020)

probably my DDLC phase,, it’s a good game and my phase was short-lived but it’s definitely one of the more weird phases that i’ve gone through lmao 

what fandoms are you in?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2020)

Certain Johnny's Entertainment bands and artists, I suppose. I tend to avoid fandoms for most parts though.

worst anime?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

That I’ve seen? I’ve seen a lot of good ones, but maybe the FairyTale dub I watched on YT, lmao.

Favorite webcomic?


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

i don’t read webcomics so uh,, none lmao 

least favourite fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2020)

Pears.

Icecream or milkshakes?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

ice cream!
when is the last time you made a phone call?


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

months ago tbh,, i hardly ever talk on the phone bc Anxiety lmao

what’s the longest amount of time that you’ve slept?


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

Uh... 12 hours I think
Do you like your current icon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

yeah i will probs change it soon tho haha i can never settle on one.

did you ever own a gba sp?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes, I have one! It’s age is definitely showing but it still functions like brand new. Funny because at some point, the L and R buttons weren’t working but it eventually fixed itself.

How often do you make typos?


----------



## Toska (Aug 4, 2020)

Not really that often, but when I'm overwhelmed or anxious I make a good bit.

Have you been self quarantined?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2020)

nope luckily enough

least fave kind of music?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Hmmm, kinda hard to say since I like music from just about any genre. Maybe old slow-dance music?

What’s your favorite music genre?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 4, 2020)

Uh... do video games count? No? Oh well.

What is your earliest memory?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

I have EXTREMELY vague memories of Disney World (we went when I was a toddler).

Have you been to a national park?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes, actually! I can't count how many, though. My aunt works for National Parks stuff, so that's fun.

Favorite color combination?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2020)

Probably navy blue and gold, atm.

Do you like audio books? (Or prefer reading the book yourself?)


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Depends
Do you go fishing?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2020)

If I have friends to go with lol, I don't like going by myself or with my family

favorite sea creature?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

Orca whale.

Favorite type of bird?


----------



## Neb (Aug 5, 2020)

The sage grouse. They’re so interesting!

Favorite food?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Steak!

Second favorite food?


----------



## Clock (Aug 5, 2020)

Pasta
Least favorite food?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2020)

Anything seafood related.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

fish balls, i dont get why it's a thing and it's disgusting.

least fave tea?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

I don’t like tea.

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

totally spies hands down

fave kind of plant(s)?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)

Venus flytraps.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)

avocado

least fav vegetable?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

Don't really know, actually. Vegetables are a social construct.

Do you like to bake? What's your favorite recipe?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2020)

I've never really tried baking, but if I did, I think cake would be fun.

What's the longest you've gone without sleep?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

23 1/2 hours. I'm absolutely terrible at staying up late, lol.

What's the longest amount of time you have slept?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)

probably over 12 hours for sure, can't remember exactly

dinner plans?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 7, 2020)

No idea yet. We’re gonna be preparing to go back home, so maybe leftovers? Or Mexican. We have Mexican a lot.

Is there a peice of media the majority of people don’t like/finds weird but you do?


----------



## Marte (Aug 7, 2020)

I still love weheartit.

Do you have a guilty pleasure?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

yeah definitely but it's not airing right now due to corona so xD  (the bold and the beautiful, i think they are making new eps though in a ...special way)

same q?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

I love love love Mamma Mia (the musical movies with ABBA songs), I can watch it over and over and sing to every possible song, despite it being labeled as bad by the majority.
Also, I own a worm on a string and play with it quite often, it's my favourite thing in the world. Right after that on my list are collecting tamagotchis and playing with slime (which is genuinely very relaxing for me!!).

Same question again?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

uhh.. Johnny's entertainment merch I guess. I've some stuff now heh.

fave kind of crisps?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2020)

Cheese is my favourite flavour of crisps, but I don't mind having regular ones either.

Are you being productive today?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Well, I’m currently on my way to the airport to return home, but on the flight I plan to get some Art Fight attacks done. And it’s not like I have schoolwork that make me productive, so kinda?

What was your first impression of this site and it’s users? How did you find it?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

It was amazing honestly, I felt very welcome and was able to fit in very quickly! I found it while looking for things about acnl c:

What is your favourite kind of drink?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2020)

Tea, black tea~ 

Fav animal?


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

Dogs. I'm allergic to fur, so it doesn't work well, though. Luckily I have 2 hypoallergenic dogs and they steal my heart 

Same question?


----------



## rianne (Aug 8, 2020)

Red panda! ; u ; They're even more majestic in person aaaah.

What's something that you do every day (or almost daily) out of habit?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Log onto this site, actually. It’s gonna be weird if I (ever) go back to summer camp where we can’t have electronics.

What was the “dumbest” thing you’ve done online?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

When I was a kid but yeah spending actual money on alerts from a site that gave you texts/mail to your phone so my phone bill went skyrocket (this was in the early-mid 2000s though lol)

same q?


----------



## Clock (Aug 9, 2020)

I said something bad in a wikia before, but I apologized afterwards, I was really stupid at that time.
As of now, I have more common sense then back then.

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

Bit hungover from last night's wine but surprisingly alright haha.

least fave music style/genres?


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

hhng probably country,, that genre has never appealed to me much lmao 

what’s the longest amount of time you’ve stayed awake?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

i'm not really sure, prob at most around 48 hours. I don't usually spend long periods of time awake, though there are times when I only get a few hours of sleep.

do you wear nail polish? if so, what's your favorite nail polish color?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2020)

Nope, but I like various colours you could choose from!

Are you staying in shape lately?


----------



## Toska (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes? But no? I don't work out or anything but I've actually lost weight since the beginning of quarantine.

What's something you miss?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

School. I didn’t realize how much I loved t until I had to be couped up with my family.

Same q?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Being able to use discord,, Because of some events that happened in my life, I feel very uncomfortable using it now, but it's such a good app that I wish I could just get over my trauma with it and join servers again, meeting new people who I could share my interests with.

Same question yet again?


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

same; i had a very uh,, uncomfortable experience a few months ago and i have erased myself from that narrative lmao

depressing but i miss when my mom was in better health and wasn’t in constant pain,, i hate what’s happening to her ;;

has the pandemic personally impacted you?


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, helped more and worsened my depression a bit at the same time.
What are you into during quarantine?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Animal crossing, drawing and being active here  

What is your dream job?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 10, 2020)

Political journalist

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

no idea actually, something library would def had been fun though the formal education for librarians are too long lol

fave dessert?


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 10, 2020)

literally anything,, maybe like a chocolate brownie?

current tv show you're watching?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

nothing actively but there are some re-runs i like to catch of random stuff... i should continue on JoJo but Battle in Egypt is so darn long lol.

do u like coffee?


----------



## Toska (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes. I love coffee. I probably drink too much of it, lol.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2020)

yes and same haha

fave pasta dish?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Tagliatelle with cheese and mushrooms c:

Least fav dish?


----------



## Darian (Aug 10, 2020)

I hate meatloaf so much 

favorite day of the week?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Wednesday c:

Favourite animal?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 10, 2020)

I really like eagles!

Foods that you're indifferent to?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2020)

prob breakfast foods, like fried eggs. like I like to eat them sometimes, but not often. I definitely don't like eating them for breakfast lol.

have you ever caught a shiny pokemon?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Not that I know of, no.

Favorite song currently?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)

Don‘t usually have a favorite song.  I just listen to things I enjoy.

Favorite TV show?


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2020)

hhhng i guess grey’s anatomy since i’m always watching it lmao but teotfw definitely is way more special to me,, i’ve also been getting into chicago med a bit recently so there’s that, too aha

what’s the funniest movie that you’ve ever seen?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Oh, that’s hard. Maybe Into the Spider-Verse, though that’s all I can recall. Spider-Noir is 

Favorite movie from this year?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

no idea, i tend to watch older movies usually unless it's something exceptional in the cinema and yeah havent been able to go, so none.

least fav sandwich?


----------



## Toska (Aug 12, 2020)

A BLT. Or anything with tomato on it, honestly.

Do you have any hobbies? If so, what?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

Drawing, painting, baking, science, makeup, cycling and playing video games c:

What do you usually put on your sandwich?


----------



## Clock (Aug 12, 2020)

Just cheese
What are you currently obsessed with?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2020)

furry art lol don't @ me

do you like/collect stuffed animals?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 12, 2020)

I love stuffed animals!! I don't collect them, but I surely love them lots  ☺ 

Do you have a favourite artist?


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Yes, actually, a few! I've seen quite a few paintings by Simon Stålenhag that I really liked. Dude made some really cool sci-fi things but also dinosaurs and general creepy dystopian concept-style art. Would like to put some on my wall some day.



Spoiler: Here's some


















What's your favourite season?


----------



## loveclove (Aug 12, 2020)

Probably autumn. I have been into mild temperatures lately, not too hot and not too cold

Why did you join this forum?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Originally to request a town tune, but then I got lost in trades, and then I found myself in the basement.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2020)

to look for erik back in new leaf days c:

least fave game?


----------



## EsjaTheWolf (Aug 12, 2020)

Will: A Wonderful World. It was not a wonderful world. 

What’s your favorite kind of story?


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2020)

horror and mystery stories, definitely aha

do you have a job? if so, what do you do?


----------



## rianne (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes. I'm a reporter/journalist.

What is your ideal "end goal" in life?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't like the idea of planning out every aspect of my whole life and not coping when things don't go the way I had expected, life never does. If I had to have an "end goal" in life it would simply be to be contented with the life I have had, the good and the bad. 

What is your ideal, relaxing situation right now?


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Drawing or looking outside I guess
Least favorite thing to do?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Drawing or looking outside I guess
> Least favorite thing to do?


household chores also spending time with people who can do nothing but small talkin' and only talks to you to ask copy paste polite questions.

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2020)

Having to do some cleaning.

Do you like Nutella?


----------



## Clock (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes, but I haven't had for months
Biggest regret?


----------



## Toska (Aug 15, 2020)

Letting one of my friends push me around. But on a less serious note, eating a whole bag of gummy bears.

Happiest memory?


----------



## Neb (Aug 15, 2020)

When I got to meet my first cat before she opened her eyes.

What is your favorite animal crossing villager?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Tough question... I'll say Goldie. 

Under what circumstance(s) are you at your best?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

I don't think any, actually?

Hm, same question?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

When it comes to working/studying, I'd say where I'm in an environment where I won't be severely punished for making mistakes (and learning from them). When it comes to relationships, when I'm able to talk about my anxieties or worries openly without fear of judgement (I bottle negative emotions up easily).

How do you relax?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

I... don’t, lol.

What time do you go to sleep usually?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

Between 11 PM to midnight. Uni has forever ruined my sleep schedule. 

What do you enjoy most about your job/studies?


----------



## Toska (Aug 16, 2020)

Since covid, I'm sort of out of jobs and stuff. But disregarding that I enjoy the social interactions for what I do atm.

Do you like to read?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes! I haven't read a lot lately (disregarding articles online or this forum), but I do love it.

What's something you consider fun that others might not?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

just randomly sit and listen to music and nerd over it I suppose.

fave frog species?


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> just randomly sit and listen to music and nerd over it I suppose.
> 
> fave frog species?


I don’t know any frog species xD, but any smol one

Apple or Android?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

nightxshift said:


> I don’t know any frog species xD, but any smol one
> 
> Apple or Android?


Apple. I used to have an early Android (HTC) phone and it absolutely sucked. Plus whenever I have to help Android phone people I get lost 99% of the time in menus. I don't care for customization lol.

fave kind of crisps?


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 16, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Apple. I used to have an early Android (HTC) phone and it absolutely sucked. Plus whenever I have to help Android phone people I get lost 99% of the time in menus. I don't care for customization lol.
> 
> fave kind of crisps?


Traditional crisps heh

What’s your favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

nachos, salads, sushi etc.

least fave crisps?


----------



## Neb (Aug 16, 2020)

Lay’s Stax. I’ve never had a container that wasn’t stale.

Favorite musician/band?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 16, 2020)

Currently Panic! at the Disco, mxmtoon, ABBA, Kwiat Jabłoni, Dawid Podsiadło, Daria Zawiałow and Taco Hemingway c:

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

I don’t listen to music based on which musicians/bands I like.

What are you most excited about for the TBT Fair?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2020)

definitely not house of mirrors xD

hopefully spla2n friendles or such now that i have the game

same q?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 16, 2020)

Honestly I have no idea what to expect but I guess I'm most excited to see what it's all about! (apologies for being so broad lol)

What kind of landscape comes to mind as a relaxing sanctuary?


----------



## Clock (Aug 16, 2020)

Idk zen or beach
Least favorite song or worst?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

Literally any song by 6ix9ine

Favourite Ghost/Fighting type Pokémon?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Duskull was my main in Pokemon GO! and I really liked him.

Favorite starter Pokemon?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 16, 2020)

Rowlet

Favourite green Pokémon?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)

Rowlettttttttt

Favorite legendary Pokémon?


----------



## Clock (Aug 17, 2020)

Idk since I like most
Maybe Jirachi even though I don't have it

How are you today?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

well my finger hurts for no reason but other than that I'm good so far.

Same question?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m hanging in there, I’ve been better but c’est la vie.

Favourite beverage? (Tea, coffee, milkshakes etc)


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Aug 17, 2020)

Omgoodness coffee for sure. I can drink it anytime of day or year!~

What's your passion in life?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2020)

music, collecting things shaped as turtles, tiedye/handmade clothes. basically.

least fave film?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Probably this movie I watched recently called “The Signal”.  It was just dumb af... lol

Favorite movie you’ve watched?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

When I was a kid, I really like watching Indiana Jones: The Temple of Doom despite the fact that the reviews were mixed. It was the first movie I watched from the series so watching the others made it more worthwhile to watch!

Have you ever had to deal with scammers?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

No, not really. I wanna do what James Veitch does, though.

Ever had any odd jobs?


----------



## Toska (Aug 17, 2020)

Not really, no.

What's something you wish you could do right now?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Aug 17, 2020)

Cry obnoxiously loud.

What's your favorite hobby?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

I'd say video games but I like drawing a lot, too!

Are you participating in events for the fair? If so, which ones? :0


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

Not really and unpopular opinion: I don't really care to be honest.

What are you feeling right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

NINJA!

I’m feeling disappointment that I got ninja’ed.

What are you most looking forward to this week?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hoping that I would be gifted a Stitches plush toy. My birthday isn't until next week, but still. I checked the shipping and it takes at least a week so yeah.

Did you do something at all today?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

No, just been in classes. :/

Are you a collector of anything?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

Not collecting to the point of completing everything. I would count amiibo cards, amiibo figures, and video games.

Foods that you'll never get tired of eating?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Aug 17, 2020)

Seared swordfish steaks!~ (in very very moderate amounts, like once a year)

Favorite colors?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Orange and Blue!!

Favourite drinks?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

I've liked Pineapple/Pina Colada stuff recently, like this one drink I can't recall the name of.

Favorite flavor overall?


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Aug 17, 2020)

Strawberry. It's honestly magical~

What's your favorite season and why?


----------



## Toska (Aug 17, 2020)

Winter! I love snowwww

Least favorite season?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Winter.  Sorry, lol

Favorite food?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Steak!
There are, however, many close seconds.

Favorite oldies song?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 18, 2020)

I have several, but I love "Hey Jude" by The Beatles.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

Just cheese, honestly! But I like pineapples on pizza, too. 

Something you genuinely enjoy doing?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

Drawing and baking!! Also any type of crafts  

Favourite sleeping position?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Mostly my left side. I'm afraid to lay on my back because I heard that can play a factor in sleep paralysis lol

Favorite aesthetic?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

Fav for me:
cottagecore c:
Here in Poland there's lots of things to accommodate some sort of that aesthetic with my native traditions and things, so with it I can be traditional AND enjoy myself!!   

Fav to look at:
basically any other aesthetic lmao

Are you an artist? (not only in the drawing field, just in general creating things field)


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 18, 2020)

In the making, I just started to try digital art, I like making signatures but that is more composition that artistry technically speaking.

What place you want to visit at least once in your lifetime?


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

disneyland, definitely; it seems like everyone’s gone but me lmaoo

are you allergic to anything?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Nah, just pollen, mayhaps dust. No foods that I know of.

What is a memory you look back on fondly?


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Memories of the 2000's the best years
What is your passion?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

music, secondhand/handmade clothes, tiedye things, turtles, books etc.

are you participating in the fair?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes.

Same question.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm tempted to do so with the first dream nickname I'm given, but because I procrastinate and working on something else, I might not.

Do you like peanuts?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Yes.
> 
> Same question.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes. Sometimes, I get carried away and end up eating more than a handful of them.

You feeling lazy right now?


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 18, 2020)

I feel lazy all the time. And I just got back from my 2 hour dance class. : ) 

You think life will be better once you die of carbon dioxide poisoning?


----------



## Toska (Aug 18, 2020)

Um... I don't really want to die? But once I do, as a christian I'll be very happy in Heaven. 

What's your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 18, 2020)

Salted caramel truffle! It knocked down cookie dough a couple years ago.

What’s your family like?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

My dad is one of the strongest guys I know and has a good empathetic side to him.  Even though he can be annoying sometimes, I love him so much and we’ve made many great memories at sports games and such in the past.  Memories I’ll cherish forever.  My mom is quite literally the most positive person I have ever met, and really successful and self-accomplished.  I get my empathetic side from my dad and positivity in the face of uncertainty from my mom.  I love them both so, so much.  I also have an older sister who has... dealt with a lot, but I’ve never blamed her for anything and always supported her despite some of her ill-advised decisions.  We have a strong family.

Same question?


----------



## Toska (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm an only child, with 2 amazing parents. I love the both to death, and I know they would do anything for me. I'm pretty lucky in that sense, so I try not to take it for granted. I couldn't really complain about anything yet. They both were in band as students, so they've carried down their musical talents to me, and now I really appreciate music more than I used to since I knew that. I also have 2 little dogs who I consider family, and they're the loves of my life 

What would your superpower be?


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

being able to make any situation awkward in exactly 0.5 seconds

what are your thoughts on venus flytraps?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Super cool! I've always wanted one since I learned about them (probably from a Judy Moody book).

Was there a book series you loved as a kid?


----------



## Clock (Aug 20, 2020)

Yep, I enjoyed reading the Magic Treehouse
Least favorite book?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

That I've read? Stuff We All Get. 
I didn't hate it but some parts I didn't like?

What's the weirdest way you've gotten injured?


----------



## Toska (Aug 21, 2020)

In 2nd grade I was spinning a jump rope for a friend, while also trying to dance. Let's just say it didn't work out well.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2020)

uhh damn no idea. probably my coworker flattening one of my toes with a book wagon though lmao

least fav candy?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 21, 2020)

Lollipops are the absolute worst imo

What's your favourite colour/s to wear?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2020)

Green, red, black, and blue.

Same question?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I notice I have a lot of cold colors in my wardrobe, so I gues that?

What's something you wish you never ate and will never try again?


----------



## Clock (Aug 22, 2020)

Some burger from in and out, it had a lot of pickles, though I ate all of it, never again
Favorite album


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

“electra heart” by marina and the diamonds

least favourite album?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Probably some Kidz Bop one

A song you hate so much you’d leave a party if it played?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

Darude - Sandstorm 

How has your weekend been so far?


----------



## Toska (Aug 22, 2020)

It's been alright. Sorta frustrated right now, but I'll get over it.

What's your favorite day of the week?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2020)

Sunday!  Such a relaxing day.

Same question?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Used to be Wednesdays, but now probably Mondays. Ironic.

If you had to erase ANYTHING from this universe, including thoughts of it, what would it be?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 23, 2020)

skip this post in particular wrong thread lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Used to be Wednesdays, but now probably Mondays. Ironic.
> 
> If you had to erase ANYTHING from this universe, including thoughts of it, what would it be?


Donald Trump. Also covid-19.

Fave berry(like, actual berries not game ones)?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 23, 2020)

Strawberries for sure c:

Fav pattern (like on clothes)?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Strawberries for sure c:
> 
> Fav pattern (like on clothes)?


anything psychedelic tiedye basically hah : D

do u like sponge cake?


----------



## Clock (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes
Do you like mint?


----------



## Toska (Aug 23, 2020)

No, the taste just doesn't sit right.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2020)

christmas + toy day in new horizons; christmas is my favourite holiday irl and toy day is my favourite ac holiday so i’m very excited to see what’s in store - you can’t go wrong with some festivity in these trying times ;u; 

what’s the last thing you ate and was it good?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 24, 2020)

I ate some cottage cheese with honey and it was delicious!!

Are you an introvert, ambivert or extrovert?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Ambivert.

Same question?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 24, 2020)

Probably an ambivert but I'm becoming more introverted now


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

You forgot to ask a question, so I’ll ask one.

What’s the last thing you ate?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 24, 2020)

I ate popcorn.
What’s your favorite dessert?


----------



## Clock (Aug 24, 2020)

Cake or ice cream
Do you not like being sick?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)

not really
except sometimes
but overall no

Who's your all-time favorite character


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 24, 2020)

Chrom from Fire Emblem Awakening  

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)

Shinichi Izumi from Parasyte the maxim.

Who is your least favorite fictional character?


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2020)

joe from you; so many people think he’s hot and that all of his crimes aren’t a big deal because of that but i highkey hate him more than i probably should LMAO. i really was rooting for him to die in season two,,,

what’s your least favourite thing about yourself?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

It's sometimes very hard to accept the fact that I'm really terrible at voicing my thoughts and opinions :'c

What's your favourite thing about yourself?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 25, 2020)

Uh... daydreaming...?

What is your favorite video game?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 25, 2020)

Animal Crossing and Undertale!

Your animal crossing island/town name?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

In New Leaf I had a town named Horizon and in New Horizons I have an island named Milo c:

Why is your username that username?


----------



## Toska (Aug 25, 2020)

It was one of the possible island names I was going for NH, but I figured I liked it enough to make it my username. Still pretty happy with it 

Same question?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 25, 2020)

I love Sherb and I used 20 because it’s a easy number to remember.

How good is your sleep schedule?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

My what?

How'd you find TBT?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 25, 2020)

I was looking for new leaf items and this forum came up in google c:

How do you deal with stress?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 25, 2020)

Poorly.

What is the meaning of life, the universe, and everything?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

42

What's your favorite scary story?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 25, 2020)

The red butterfly creepypasta. I find it so disturbing!

What kind of weather do you like the most?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2020)

I love it when the sun is still out, yet the weather feels nice and cool with some breeze. 

Do you have a particular outfit that you love to wear?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2020)

Yep! Open blue flannel shirt over a black tanktop and cuffed Bermuda shorts.

Same question?


----------



## xara (Aug 26, 2020)

my rolling stones camisole, black tights and my black slip-on shoes,, very Basic and it shows off my fat arms but i still like it lmaoo

have you ever stayed in your room for an entire day?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, I was in a depressive state and just didn’t feel like coming out.

What’s your zodiac sign?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 26, 2020)

Libra! Represent!

If you could change the color of the sky would you do it? and to which color?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Purple because *yes*

Same question? It's an interesting one


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Red because we need to feel like we’re in a constant state of war.

Just kidding.

Uhh... probably green because plus ultra.

What’s your favorite catchphrase?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2020)

Uh, I guess right now it's... "Stay Fresh!".

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 26, 2020)

Favorite hobby is daydreaming

Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 26, 2020)

yeah, but I don't feel like it matters to my day to day living.

what dream/goal do you have for your life atm?


----------



## Clock (Aug 26, 2020)

Idk
To get better at drawing
For now to say the least

Do you eat healthy?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

I try to, but corona defo didn't help lmao 

do u like shrimps?


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 26, 2020)

Nah, hate all seafood things 

Worst choice you've made in the past 24 hours?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)

Actually haven’t made a bad decision in the last 24 hours.  Doing pretty well.

Same question?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

not waking up 20 minutes earlier

got any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

nope

do u like feta cheese?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Never tried it,

same question


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

yesss

least fave splatoon/2 weapon?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 26, 2020)

Luna blaster, I hate it with all my being

Favoite splatoon weapon?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

n-zap guns or the brushers/rollers as long as they are not too heavy

fave splat npc?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

The guy in Splatoon 2 that runs the Shella Fresh shoe store

Do you like seafood


----------



## Toska (Aug 26, 2020)

No. Not at all.

What's the weirdest food you've ate?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

hmm good q. i can't really say i've had like, typical weird food that comes up on the internet, but.. crab maybe.. idk i liked it anyways.

fave kind of icecream


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 26, 2020)

Mint chocolate chip

Which villager best represents your town?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

shep, or dom :3

fave mario kart?


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Aug 26, 2020)

The quad bike

Who’s your favorite Smash character


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hero from Dragon Quest.

Favourite flower?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 26, 2020)

Probably Chrysanthemums? Or Marygolds?
Can’t remember.

Favorite plant?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

I really liked the prayer plant where its leaves will stand up during the evenings and drop back down to normal during the day.

Have you ever tried scones before?


----------



## amemome (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes! I think savory scones are the best.

Do you know how to knit?


----------



## Toska (Aug 26, 2020)

I think I tried it once, but I get frustrated really fast. So no, I do not.

What's a fond childhood memory you have?


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2020)

going for late-night drives with my mom,, we would drive for hours, just the two of us, and it was so nice; i miss doing that ;w; 

what month were you born in?


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

September!

Do you play any instruments/sing?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

I know some ukulele, did a bit of violin, I was about to learn piano until corona struck, aaaaaaaaaaaaaand I _can _sing, but I sound BLECK.

What do you take most pride in?


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

my growth; i’ve grown a lot over the last few years and i’m proud to say that i’m no longer toxic like i once was,, i still have ways to go and i’m still a mess but i’m so glad that i’m not like what i was ;u; this might not count but uh,, i’ll stick with it, anyways lmao

should you be asleep rn?


----------



## Clock (Aug 28, 2020)

Well, its night, but not yet
Would you be friends with your icon?


----------



## Toska (Aug 28, 2020)

Definitely!

Same question?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

I'd get shot lmao

same question again because I'm curious


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

heck YES I would

What activity have you done most of recently (other than school/working)?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

waste my life on tbt

Woomy or Veemo?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2020)

Woomy sounds more friendly so that one.

Have you ever felt very happy one day but suddenly feel bad the next day?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes that's pretty much been this entire summer. 

On a scale of "I hate anything to do with water" to "I wish I were a fish" how interesting do you find the ocean?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

I wanna transcend human existence and morph into my final form: the sea bass.

Least favorite video game you've played??


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 29, 2020)

Harvest moon: light of hope. it was just so bad and I didn't enjoy playing it at all, heck I didn't even finish it

Do you have a crush on anyone?


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 29, 2020)

i wish but no 

how many piercings do u have and do u want more :0


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Aug 29, 2020)

None, but I'd love to get some one day.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Clock (Aug 29, 2020)

None
How often do you go out nowadays?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2020)

basically to and from work. if i need to buy something i do that too i suppose. if i go out it's only with my mom cause i dont wanna get corona. but yeah def less outside things lol..

fave kind of pizza?


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

can’t go wrong with just regular pepperoni but cheese slaps, too

are you okay?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2020)

i'm alright, just waiting on some irl stuff to be sorted :3

least fave pizza?


----------



## Clock (Aug 30, 2020)

Anything that has way too many toppings to be honest.
Favorite time of day?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 30, 2020)

I really like late evening and nighttime, when everyone is asleep and no one is gonna call me on the phone or send me an email to bug me about school or bills. really gives me some time to reflect and take time for myself. (ofc unless a teacher assigned an ungodly amount of homework to me)

same q?

	Post automatically merged: Aug 30, 2020



xara said:


> can’t go wrong with just regular pepperoni but cheese slaps, too



CHEESE SLAPS


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2020)

While looking at sunsets are nice, my favourite time of the day would be early in the morning despite sleeping in most of the time. Not only do I get to see the elusive sunshine, but my area is pretty quiet during weekends and it’s nice.

Favourite childhood snack?


----------



## Toska (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't remember a lot about this, but I believe I ate a lot of fish sticks and pepperoni. (Not together, lol)

What's something you feel like you're missing?


----------



## Neb (Aug 31, 2020)

A routine and the motivation to work.

What’s your favorite thread on the forum?


----------



## rianne (Aug 31, 2020)

I really enjoy checking and posting on the What Are You Happy About Today? thread because everyday life is stressful as it is, so acknowledging something positive happened despite that is fab imo.

Are you a member of any other online communities?


----------



## Clock (Aug 31, 2020)

Just here I guess, idk what else for at the moment
Same q?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 31, 2020)

Nope, only here!

Do you have a favourite piece of clothing? If yes, what is it?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes! I have a custom design Blue Jays jersey that has my last name on the back with my favourite number 29.

When did you feel most comfy?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2020)

Whenever I’m sleeping I guess?

What are your plans for the week?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2020)

doing fair stuff...getting a new wallet/case for my phone hopefully my current one is getting a bit gross and i need a popsocket thing.

also, least fave video game?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

sports games in general unless they're like bowling or action stuff like the wii had or the ringfit.

what is your favorite animal(s) and why?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2020)

I really like eagles, the Philippine Eagle to be particular. The reason why is because their feathers look so pretty, but are unfortunately critically endangered due to deforestation and hunters shooting them down. It's said that only a few hundred pairs left exist but efforts are being made to save them.

Favourite hairstyle?


----------



## Balverine (Aug 31, 2020)

I really only like short hair lol, boys or girls
and most undercuts are p cool

what's your favorite blend of coffee or tea? (if you drink them lol)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

Coffee: I like a basic vanilla blend in cool brew form!

Tea: I like herbal tea made in a similar way! Sun tea is the best.

Have you ever been to a farmers market?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 1, 2020)

No.. I don't think so.

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 1, 2020)

Hard to choose. Outback, OSF... Other ones. I'd say Old Spaghetti Factory.

Favorite flavor for anything?


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2020)

anything cotton candy flavoured besides like,, actual cotton candy tastes so artificial but at the same time,, it’s a really sexy flavour cotton candy ice cream definitely slaps,,, 

do you like lemon flavoured candy?


----------



## Clock (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes, I like lemon flavored candy
What do you usually do?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 2, 2020)

Sleep, draw, procrastinate and eat 

Favourite colour combo?


----------



## Clock (Sep 2, 2020)

Probably black and white
Favorite song?


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2020)

uhh rn it’s lauren babic’s cover of “lovely” - lowkey think i like it more than the original

what are you doing rn?


----------



## Clock (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking around here then streaming a video maybe
Same q?


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

Lying in bed because I don't want to have to get up 

What's your zodiac sign?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 3, 2020)

Leo, but I don't believe in astrology ^^;

What are you looking forward to today?


----------



## Toska (Sep 3, 2020)

(Me neither, just a fun question )

I get to eat some lasagna for dinner!

Same question?


----------



## xara (Sep 4, 2020)

dinner,, i always look forward to dinner lmaoo

have you ever been hospitalized?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 4, 2020)

I haven't   

Do you own at least one plushie?


----------



## Clock (Sep 4, 2020)

I own a lot
Do you have any figures of any kind?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 4, 2020)

Yes I do, especially if you count the AC amiibo figures

Do you collect anything?


----------



## xara (Sep 5, 2020)

phone cases,, it’s a weird thing to collect but there’s so many cool ones out there aha. i also wanna get into collecting the tokidoki figures even though they’re lowkey expensive

same question?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey nothing wrong with that, I've seen some really neat ones before 

Yes! I collect a LOT of things actually. To name a few, seashells, adorable Japanese things, foreign money, animal skulls (or replicas) for biology and artwork, oddities in general (esp medical or veterinary items), old books (the older the better!), and a lot of other things. I remember when I was a kid, I collected stickers (wait I still do that!) and keychains for some reason lol.


----------



## Clock (Sep 5, 2020)

What is your aspiration?


----------



## rianne (Sep 7, 2020)

To be successful and not have my anxiety disorder control me. 

What's the funniest thing that's happened to you lately?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2020)

Probably my superior forgetting to take up 3 whole wagons of overdue reserved books when she went on and on "be careful this, check dates that, get wagons there" etc lmao

fave kinda biscuits?


----------



## xara (Sep 8, 2020)

like,, cookies?? lmao if so uh,, chip ahoy “rainbow chip” cookies are hella sexy but i also love tf out of regular chocolate chip & peanut butter cookies 

least favourite colour?


----------



## Clock (Sep 8, 2020)

Maybe yellow
Top 3 colors?


----------



## Toska (Sep 8, 2020)

Navy, yellow, and lavender.

Who's your favorite villager?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

LOL @Toska and I posted at the same time again xD Get out of my brain! I know there's a lot of room but, seriously lol 

Lolly is my fave villager!

Favorite genre of music?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 8, 2020)

Polish folk music!!
But also pop rock and regular rock ☺ 

Do you name things that you own?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2020)

not really, no. I do name some of my plushies, like my shiny Umbreon is named "Salem" (after my shiny umbreon in Omega Ruby) and all my Webkinz plushies have names as well. I've considered giving my car a name but idk what to call her lol

can you sing?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 8, 2020)

I wish. Sometimes I sing in the shower and all that but I've never recorded myself singing to see if i'm any good.

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

5 actually! 2-3 proficiently lol...

Do you have long hair?

edit: whooops!


----------



## chocosongee (Sep 9, 2020)

nope short hair is so much more comfortable  

what do you do to get rid of your stress?


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2020)

i can never get _rid_ of it but if it’s due to something that i can’t fix/deal with right that moment, i try to take my mind off of it, usually in the form of watching tiktok, reading reddit threads, playing new horizons or talking to my friends c’:

do you like parties?


----------



## Clock (Sep 9, 2020)

They're ok
Least favorite subject?


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Is gym a subject? I'm not the most athletic person, lol. But if not, then history. 

Have you ever made something using Perler Beads?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

If you mean those thick picture-making ones, probably not what I remember. If you mean like, regular hama beads that are used for like, coasters or jewelry then definitely.

Fave kind of pie?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 9, 2020)

My mom's fresh strawberry pie for sure! 

Have you ever played any sports?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

Nope. I just might try out for Tennis, though.

Favorite show that your really into currently?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 9, 2020)

Currently rewatching the Good Place! 100% recommend everyone should watch it!!

do you like your eggs sunny side up?


----------



## Toska (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah!

What's your favorite flavor/brand of chewing/bubble gum?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 9, 2020)

My absolute fav chewing gum brand is Orbit and even tho I usually go for one of their mint options, I really really like their apple chewing gum!!

What's you favourite chocolate brand?


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2020)

hmm,, i think i gotta go with hershey for this one. it’s a classic

are you allergic to any foods? if so, what?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

I have oral allergy syndrome so I’m mildly allergic to majority of the fruits but I’m pretty allergic to watermelons (& all other melons) and avocados (latex allergy )

what’s your favorite childhood cartoon?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 11, 2020)

I have three, which are Tom and Jerry, old Powerpuff Girls, and Ed, Edd, n Eddy.

What is your favorite restaurant?


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2020)

not exactly a restaurant but i’m a sucker for mcdonalds. i don’t have it very often and i know that it’s hella unhealthy for me but those fries are just *chefs kiss* 

when’s your birthday?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

July 17!

what color do you associate the subject Math with?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 11, 2020)

Purple and orange!

Do/Did you enjoy your art class in school?


----------



## Clock (Sep 11, 2020)

I enjoyed it
Opinions on math?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2020)

not for my brain and i don't like it in general. plus they teach too much math at low levels/grades tbf.

anyways, least fave kind of pizza?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 11, 2020)

Pineapple pizza. Just, no...lol

Favorite sound?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2020)

my fav music ❤

do you like pineapples?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Yesh.

What’s your favorite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2020)

manatee/dugong aka sea cow and turtles of course

least fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Toska (Sep 11, 2020)

*my uncultured American self looking up what crisps are*
Probably salt and vinegar! They're alright, but I just don't enjoy eating them.

Favorite place to visit?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

I loved Oahu, Hawaii and I’d love to go back soon (if it weren’t pandemic times)

what’s your favorite sandwich?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Roast beef with lettuce, onions, red vinegar, pepper, provolone mayo, and mustard.

How do you like your steak?


----------



## GFsimo (Sep 11, 2020)

How do you post something for people to buy on this?


----------



## diosita (Sep 11, 2020)

YES I LOVE CATS AND OWN THREE OF THEM.

What’s your zodiac sign


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 11, 2020)

Pisces 

What’s your fav band?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 11, 2020)

Chvrches and OneRepublic. 

What's your go-to meal after a long day of activity?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 11, 2020)

Probably pasta how lame lmao

Who did you vote for and why wasn't it Etoile (you may post your love for Etoile if you did vote her ♥)


----------



## rocksrsoft (Sep 11, 2020)

I voted etoile. Dont know her til I looked her up since I only played NH so its like cool to see new villagers

Do you have an odd habit?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Hmm..I tend to bite or pick on my nails unknowingly when I get stressed (trying to fix this bc it’s gross )

What’s your favorite flower?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 11, 2020)

Carnation, daisy, and morning glory.

What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Sep 12, 2020)

Hmm... it’s a tough choice between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I’m a sucker for family gatherings filled with amazing food.

What’s your favourite tree?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh gosh there are so many amazing types of trees, but I'd say evergreens in general and giant sequoias! <3

Do you have any interests or hobbies that some people find kind of creepy?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 12, 2020)

Mmmmmm, I don't think so? Maybe I do, but I really can't think of any at the moment.

Do you have multiple hobbies? If yes, what hobbies do you have?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

Playing my Nintendo Switch,reading,and doing household chores!

What time do you sleep? Zzzzzz.....


----------



## Aurita (Sep 12, 2020)

Pretty late..it’s 2am here currently oops

how often do you go grocery shopping?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 12, 2020)

Twice every week currently!!

What is your favourite candle scent?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 12, 2020)

It’s so expensive but Voluspa Goji Tarocco Orange 

do you like orange juice or apple juice better?


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2020)

i love both but i think i like orange juice more,, both slap, though aha 

how are you feeling rn?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm feeling great right now!

What's your favorite chocolate bar?


----------



## Clock (Sep 12, 2020)

Idk, Hersheys I guess
Favorite band?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2020)

Grateful Dead for sure.

same q?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 12, 2020)

Oooh... um... One Direction ... or Ice Nine Kills, maybe!

What’s your favorite hobby? ^^


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 12, 2020)

At the moment - baking!!

Do you change your favourite things often?


----------



## Toska (Sep 12, 2020)

Not really! Every now and then I'll switch it up, but I'm usually pretty stuck in my ways 

What's something you're looking forward to?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

Paying off my student loans before the end of the month!

What are some things you always take with you when you go out?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

Ofc money,sanitizer,bag,tissue,perfume,and wallet  

What's your morning routine???


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 12, 2020)

Always a shower and a coffee before I do anything in the day.

Have you voted and will it be for Étoile?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes I have; the wheel chose vesta so no

Why is the best species in AC deer?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2020)

it's not C:

fave kind of pasta?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Pasta is gross (except for ravioli)

do you use wax candle melts?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 12, 2020)

Nope, I just have a giant candle instead lol

do you like snow?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

I like admiring it as it's falling and playing in it; I dislike shoveling it. 

If money wasn't an issue, what would you buy for yourself this instant?


----------



## Clock (Sep 13, 2020)

A figure or a stuffed toy
What is your sleep schedule?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 13, 2020)

7:00/9:00 am to 12:00/2:00 am!

What is your favorite food???


----------



## Aurita (Sep 13, 2020)

Any combination of chicken & potatoes 

do you like online shopping?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

yea, as long as it's supporting small/ethical businesses with a good customer service. and it's something i can't buy where i live.

same q?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes! I live in a small town where I can't get most of the stuff I want, so it's very convenient to shop online for me. And besides that I like browsing smaller businesses' shops (some of them have some REALLY cool things) and some second hand stuff online c:

Do you like rain?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2020)

The pitter patter of the rain drops sounds relaxing, especially if you throw in the damp smell too. So yes, I like the rain.

When was the last time you ate fast food?


----------



## rocksrsoft (Sep 13, 2020)

this morning just went to buy mcdonalds for breakfast lol

what last tv show did u watch?


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2020)

Monk~ just finished the whole show, actually. 

What's your favorite meal of the day?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 13, 2020)

Snacktime! I'm counting it as a meal. Otherwise... Maybe lunch?

What's your least favorite outfit you had to wear?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

Ugh probably middle school uniform..still can’t stand khaki pants haha 

what did you have for dinner?


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

subway! 

do you know how to cook?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

Kinda! I’m just good at following recipes 

have you tried octopus before?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, I've had takoyaki, which had octopus, and it was delicious!

What is your dream vacation (or holiday)?


----------



## Clock (Sep 14, 2020)

Uh... Maybe a beach resort 
What are you bad at cooking at?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2020)

dunno, i try to stick to stuff i can do but idk i suck at measuring spaghetti lmao

fave fruit?


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2020)

Hmm... probably cantaloupe, but close to that is grapes.

Do you know how to swim?


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

i don’t lmao 

do you eat breakfast?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

Rarely o:

do you wear sunscreen daily?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2020)

nope

least fave pasta?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

easily alfredo.. way too creamy

do you like raw oysters?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 14, 2020)

Never tried them before. I did cook those things and clams and scallops at one point.

Do you have a song that you like, but it's in a language you don't understand? If so, which one?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh man, as a huge fan of Celtic bands and Jpop I cannot begin to describe how many songs I love but can’t understand. Nìl sè’n là is one of my favorites though.

Have you ever been on a car ferry?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)

No I have not!

Have you ever been to the ocean/seaside?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, years ago we went to Georgia for my mom’s work and my dad took me and my siblings to a boat tour where we saw dolphins!

What’s the weirdest (SFW) movie you’ve seen


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2020)

Probably a movie I watched not too long ago called The Signal.  It just made no sense at all and it was pretty dumb, lol.

What did you last eat?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

Had some hot wings 

is it raining where you live?


----------



## xara (Sep 15, 2020)

nope,, it hasn’t rained in a few days aha

where are you rn?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 15, 2020)

My house 

What's your favorite snack?


----------



## Clock (Sep 15, 2020)

Chips 
Least favorite candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

certain hard salt licorice, ew. also marmalade candy it's disgusting.

fave kinda of sandwich?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2020)

uhhh idk I don't really eat sandwiches. I do really like bologna and cheese with mayo, mustard, pickles and salt/pepper. ^^

can you draw?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Somewhat, yes! I drew my own pfp!

When do you usually wake up?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2020)

for work 7 am, weekend it can be anything 8 to 10 am i suppose lol.

plan for fall/winter


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

wait for snow, go snowboarding

whats your favorite pie?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 15, 2020)

Any type of pie is great ngl, but if I had to choose I'd say cherry pie!!

What is/was your favourite subject at school?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 15, 2020)

All the sciences esp biology! Became a scientist for a reason 

what’s your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2020)

I like any pizza topping.

What are you most afraid of?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 15, 2020)

Failure and not being financially independent. 

What is holding you back?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

Honestly, myself.  I have everything it takes to be great, but the problem is I never _believe_ that I can accomplish great things.  Even when I do accomplish them, I’m just like, did I really do that?  As someone who has consistently valued themselves underneath what they‘re actually worth, it’s a struggle.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Karmahri (Sep 16, 2020)

Right now I'm looking forward to redoing my forest section of my island and decorating kiki's yard!

Do you ever feel like a plastic bag, drifting through the wind, wanting to start again? 
(for some weird reason, i've been replaying firework by katy perry nonstop lately, guess i really needed an inspirational lift or something >_<)


----------



## Clock (Sep 16, 2020)

I feel that sometimes
Do you not like being pressured on work or school?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeah, though it's mostly that they force me to apply for like, normal job when I need like a place that can adapt to my difficulties n stuff. **** asperger!

least fave pie?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2020)

prob pecan pie, I don't like nuts lol. plus the overall taste just doesn't sit w me.

do you know/study any foreign languages?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2020



sheilaa said:


> Yeah, though it's mostly that they force me to apply for like, normal job when I need like a place that can adapt to my difficulties n stuff. **** asperger!


yeah finding a job that is a good fit for someone with Aspergers/AD(H)D/etc. is tough. that's why I'm afraid to find a job out of college lol.


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2020)

I used to study Spanish, but it's been awhile.

Do you use a planner to "plan" out your day?


----------



## Hikari (Sep 16, 2020)

never lol, at most i might write something on a sticky note, but that's about it

Are you a fan of coffee?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Yesh. I have a cold brew iced coffee every morning!

What’s the worst way to answer “what is 1+1”?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2020)

the number you'll always be 

ever played a kazoo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 16, 2020)

I remember getting a kazoo from a Wendy's kids meal so I've played one before. 

Have you ever spent hours playing a terrible game for reasons you don't understand?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 16, 2020)

I don't think so but it sounds like something I'd do.

What's your weirdest fear?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> I don't think so but it sounds like something I'd do.
> 
> What's your weirdest fear?


i dont think its weird but apparently small spiders and bugs..?

do you own anything tie-dye?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeah I have a tapestry that's pretty tripped out! I used to have a decent amount of tie-dye shirts as well but they've been lost and destroyed by time!

Do you feel people on here can be a little touchy?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Yeah I have a tapestry that's pretty tripped out! I used to have a decent amount of tie-dye shirts as well but they've been lost and destroyed by time!
> 
> Do you feel people on here can be a little touchy?


Yeah, for sure.

Also nice, waiting on a tapestry myself and contemplating buying another 

anyway, fave fruit?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 16, 2020)

Easily mango  


favorite hot drink (e.g tea, coffee, etc)?


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2020)

Coffee. Especially white chocolate mochas!

Do you say "pop" or "soda"?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 16, 2020)

Nope. Just a "soft drink" where I am.

Does the BU prefer American football or association football?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Neither as I don’t really enjoy sports. I’m a touch more familiar with American football though I  know some stuff about association football.

Whats your favorite fairy tale?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

Qrow Branwen from RWBY?  Is that you?  

Idk, maybe Rapunzel.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 16, 2020)

Can I pick all of the Studio Ghibli/Miyazaki films? 

What accent do you have?


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2020)

Definite southern accent, as I live in a more southern area.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2020)

American accent.  Despite being from Texas I don’t have a western or country accent.  My voice is pretty deep though.

Favorite book?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

Lord of the Rings (though I’ve yet to complete a read through (-(.  )-‘ ))

do you know what biome you live in?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2020)

uh what no lol...unless i live in like terraria lol

do you like feta cheese?


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, in specific situations such as some salads or honey toast

Do you like quinoa?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2020)

yeah i dont mind it but think i had it too much to truly "enjoy" lol

ever had rotten/moldy food by accident?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't think it was rotten, but it was definitely expired...

Are you right or left handed?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m mixed handed..? I can’t do most things ambidextrously but I write with my left but use scissors with my right, etc.

have you been to Disneyland?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

Not Disneyland but yes Disneyworld (when I was a toddler)

Have you been to a national park?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 17, 2020)

I usually go to about 3 NPs every year 

are you excited for winter?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 17, 2020)

I am very excited for winter!! I have this cute fluffy brown coat for the cold months and I can't wait to start wearing it ☺ 

Do you look forward to next week?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2020)

nooo wednesday 23rd is my last day at work and i hate being unemployed **** lol

fall or spring?


----------



## nightxshift (Sep 17, 2020)

Fall :>

ACNL or ACNH?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2020)

NL hands down, sooo much better.
'
fave fair collectible?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 17, 2020)

Celeste plush

Italian food or Chinese food?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 17, 2020)

Chinese food!

how many languages do you know?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 17, 2020)

Just two. English and Tagalog (not extremely fluent but I'll take it).

Do you like airplanes?


----------



## sej (Sep 17, 2020)

i dont mind them as long as it's not a long plane journey

what's your dream job?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 17, 2020)

Not working at all. And if that answer's not permitted, I'd love to design my own furniture one day (I'm more or less on the way there... the least I could be is an interior designer, which is fine) But my REAL dream job would be anything that grants me the cash and status I need to make a few changes in the world

You were granted the ability to acquire a single skill instantaneously. What kind of skill would you pick?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

The ability to sympathize with others better.

Same q?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

Parkour!
Ah, really differs from yours, lol.

What's the weirdest memory that you can recall?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 18, 2020)

My weirdest memory is also my earliest memory, which consisted of nothing but a ceiling light which I was staring at. I don't know what about that light toddler me found so enthralling for it to be the first thing about this world I ever remembered. 

What is your earliest memory?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2020)

Probably pretending to be asleep on an armchair in the living room, because I wanted to know how I magically wake up in my bed when I fall asleep somewhere else, but then actually falling asleep lmao

What is your favourite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

turtles! obv lol

least fave animal?


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

Probably snakes... or tarantulas...

What's your favorite type of cereal?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 18, 2020)

Aurita said:


> I’m mixed handed..? I can’t do most things ambidextrously but I write with my left but use scissors with my right, etc.



Oh, I'm the same way. Not ambidextrous but have different dominant hands based on activity. Interesting to see someone else here who's like that.

Answering the above question, I like cinnamon toast crunch.

Any upcoming games you're looking forward to?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 18, 2020)

I don't even know what's coming out anymore. I'm still waiting on Metroid Prime 4

During group work, what position do you naturally feel yourself taking? For example, the leader and coordinator who sees to it that everyone finishes their part on time? The quiet diligent one who just takes whatever part they're given and finishes it on their own? The sociable one who actually communicates with the team? Or that one dude that never ****ing does anything and wasn't even invited to the group chat in the first place?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

I WANT to be a diligent follower but with every group project I have to take up the leader role. That’s why I don’t like group projects.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## buny (Sep 18, 2020)

i'm fine with it, i'd like to explore it more cuz i havent tried many things

any upcoming anime you're looking forward to? ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2020)

not really, i'm not much into that these days

collectible on tbt u really want?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Swamp potion. It fits my theme lol

Cookie dough or cookies and creme ice cream?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 18, 2020)

Oh gosh this is a hard one.... but I’m gonna have to go with cookie dough 

Are you more of a daytime or nighttime person?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 18, 2020)

It's 2AM here right now and I feel great because I slept throughout the day, if that answers the question at all

Coming up with questions is hard... Do you have a favorite flower or plant?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 19, 2020)

I love sunflowers, hyacinths, cosmos, tulips, lilies and pansies!! And as for general plants - I think mint would be my favourite c:

What is your main characteristic?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 19, 2020)

Ummm I’m not sure... maybe compassionate?

what are you majoring in / or will major in?


----------



## Toska (Sep 19, 2020)

This is hard for me, but probably either music or psychology. 

What's something you're looking forward to this week?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 19, 2020)

Going on a mini-vacation to a cabin.

What's something you won't tell your family?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

A lot, lol. But, one would be a club I went to at school.

If you could have any superpower, no matter how specific, what would it be?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 19, 2020)

The ability to conjure anything without the law of equivalent exchange! (lookin at you FMA) 

what do you order at McDonald’s?


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2020)

i haven’t eaten at mcdonald’s for like 15 years but my friend brought me there just the other day and i got some mcnuggets  

have you ever had a paranormal experience


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 19, 2020)

Nope.

What's your dream job?


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2020)

like many people i work only because i’ll die if i don’t. no job is my dream.

what was your first gaming console


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

My dad's old DS. Or, the Wii. Can't remember.

Hm, same question?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 19, 2020)

Nintendo Gamecubee

Favorite tv show?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2020)

One Piece if you count anime on crunchyroll, otherwise none; I don’t watch tv.

who is your anime/video game “waifu” or “husbando”?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 19, 2020)

Winry Rockbell or Riza Hawkeye from _Fullmetal Alchemist_. Both bada**, smart ladies that I aspire to be. 

What does your ideal day look like?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 19, 2020)

Probably being free from work, having delicious food, and hanging with friends. Also watching disney channel shows and movies all day lol
Just a day where i'm not depressed.

Who is your idol?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Don't really have one. Not many role-models at all, actually.

What's the weirdest question you recall being asked?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2020)

Nothing that comes to mind off the top of my head to be honest.

What are you looking forward to this week?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

nothing lol other than getting like, final payment(s..dunno if get september one now too lol) maybe so i can waste even more money since i have to quit work 

 least fave food?


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

seafood,, i’ve never been able to like it ;u;

how are you?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm good

Do you watch anime?


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

Yep
Do you have any favorite shows


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Not really, I don't watch much TV. But recently I've been binge watching "Cobra Kai".

When's the last time you changed your pfp?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

A few days ago after the closing ceremony for the fair.

fave collectible you own?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 20, 2020)

star wand obv  

if u have to get a tattoo, what design would u get


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Probably something small, like a flower or something. (I'm pretty uncool lol)

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

probably a quote from a song i really love.

fave ac sheep?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't have a favorite to be honest.

Favorite song?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

canto do desertor - luis cilia

worst song?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)

Either some of those songs for children my sister plays a ton or Addict from that series I can't recall. Not really my cup of tea.

What's something you worry about every day?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 20, 2020)

I worry that i'm never going to make it and accomplish things I really want to do.

Highlight of your day?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

Making mirrors for a friend, lol xD

worst game u played n why?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 20, 2020)

Telltale’s game of thrones...one of those make your decision carefully games except in this one it really doesn’t matter at all and they made the story extra cringey with tons of deaths bc that’s apparently what they think GoT is lol

what video game are you looking forward to playing?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 20, 2020)

3D All Stars, since I haven't touched it yet. I'm looking forward to seeing what Sunshine looks like on the switch and being able to play the original SM64 since I have only played the DS version.

Favorite sweet food?


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Chocolate covered strawberries! (If that doesn't count the Snowcaps )

Least favorite candy?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 20, 2020)

Fun Dip or Sweet Tarts. But if it's a candy I really don't like, Dark Chocolate.

Favorite dip for chips?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 20, 2020)

Guacamole for tortilla chips, spicy nacho cheese for other chips (like hot Cheetos)


favorite ghibli movie?


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2020)

Totoro because it was the first one I ever saw

Do you want constellations to come back in New Horizons?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't much care for them. Not when there are more pressing things that needed to be in this game, like, yesterday.

You've just been transported to the Middle Ages, whether you're actually European or not. What social class and profession could you see yourself belonging to and practicing?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2020)

I’ll be a blacksmith in the merchant class, because why the hell not.

Favorite season?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Fall, absolutely.

what biome do you live in?


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Google is telling me the "temperate deciduous forest biome." So, we'll go with that!

Favorite dog breed?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 20, 2020)

Dachshunds, definitely! They’re much more than silly wiener dogs. They’re like dwarves from LotR!

Same question?


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 20, 2020)

American foxhound

think of the last time you had fun in a crowded, social situation. Where were you, and what were you doing?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 21, 2020)

At a concert back in 2016, probably screaming the wrong lyrics LOL

What type of perfume/cologne do you love smelling? Doesn't necessarily have to be on yourself


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2020)

Going to be honest here, but I don’t like smelling perfume or cologne.  Just take good care of your hygiene and we’re good, lol.

Favorite day of the week?


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

saturday! 

when was the last time you played new horizons?


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

Uh, today I guess
What was your longest hiatus on something?


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 21, 2020)

When I was in my 20s I took hiatus from dating/relationships for 2 years. one of the best decisions I ever made. 

what color is your favorite sweatshirt?


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Gray 

What's your favorite video game on the switch?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

splatoon 2 for sure that i played so far.

a collectible u really want on tbt?


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

the crescent moon wand,, i know i’ll never be able to have it but it’s so pretty aha ;u;

what are your plans for today?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 21, 2020)

gotta work :c working on a presentation for tomorrow 

when was the last time it rained?


----------



## deana (Sep 21, 2020)

About 2 and a half weeks ago? It was a really light rain and one of those summer nights where it's still warm out so I sat outside and just let the raindrops fall on me ☺


Do you own any house plants?


----------



## missmari (Sep 21, 2020)

deanapants said:


> About 2 and a half weeks ago? It was a really light rain and one of those summer nights where it's still warm out so I sat outside and just let the raindrops fall on me ☺
> 
> 
> Do you own any house plants?


i grow a lot of plants :
two large pots of aloe , nine types of succulents , and two ruby ball cacti !!
i also have an orchid but it's dying :^///

what was your childhood toy ?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 21, 2020)

Oh dang so many o: but the ones I remember the most are legos, easy bake oven, tamagotchi, and lots of plushies 

what’s your preferred art medium? (E.g digital, watercolor, sculpting, etc)


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

Digital
Any pet peeves?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2020)

Too many to list but entitled tumblrina people are the worst lol.

plans for weekend?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Outdoor social distancing picnic with some friends! Then Mario the rest of the time lol

do you like skiing or snowboarding better?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2020)

neither i'm not a sports person at all.

do you like chocolate?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

Yeah!

How long have you been active on TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2020)

on and off since i joined, i had a few hiatuses too :3

fave kinda of tea?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Iced herbal tea (preferably with hibiscus and/or rose hips).

Whats the worst pest animal you’ve had to deal with?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Had a giant flying cockroach once...waited outside for my brother to come home and kill it 

what’s your favorite aquatic animal?


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2020)

I really like otters if that counts. Or whales, or sting rays. There's actually too many good ones to choose!

What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Nothing, actually.

What is your favorite season?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Autumn for sure! 

when do you usually wake up?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 22, 2020)

midweek at about half 8! bless working from home as it used to be about 6am! if it's the weekend sometimes i sleep in until noon oops

how many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2020)

Honestly too many. Probably about 15 but many are only for specific purposes (winter boots, gym shoes, high heels, cowboy boots that I only wear during rodeo season, etc.)

What's your favourite kind of salad dressing?


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm not a huge on salad but i like ranch. 

What is your favorite scary movie?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

I don’t watch scary movies.  They don’t do anything for me.

When’s the last time you were injured?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

January of this year, went snowboarding & it started snowing hard and didn’t see a box and rammed right into & got a massive massive bruise that lasted over a month 

what’s your favorite shampoo & conditioner?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 22, 2020)

Head and Shoulder, but that's because it's the only one I use lmao.

What's a weird hobby you had growing up?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)

I didn’t have any weird hobbies growing up, lmao.

Last movie you watched?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 22, 2020)

T e e n  B e a c h  M o v i e

What song are you obsessed with currently?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2020)

None really, I don't listen to music.

Do you play ssb:u? If so, who do you main?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

Yup, casually; I main Meta Knight.

Have you been to a concert?


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2020)

I have been to some small concerts but not at like a big stadium. 

What was the first video game you ever played?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 22, 2020)

Super Smash Brothers Ultimate. X) 

If you could choose to have any food/dish right now, what would you want to eat?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 22, 2020)

A sub sandwich with chips and a soda sounds bomb right now.

Do you have an older console? (before the Wii U)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

We have a Wii that’s no longer really being used. We DO have the games, so it might eventually make a comeback...

Do you do any crafts that requires yarn (doesn’t have to be staples like knitting and crocheting)?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Does embroidery count? Bc I do embroidery 
if not I used to knit!

What’s your favorite vegetable?


----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)

Carrots.

What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 22, 2020)

I have a lot of favorite TV shows.
Name any sitcom and a few cartoons on Disney Channel and Nick  from about 2006-2011 and I will love it. Although I've been watching ANT Farm and Austin and Ally and those definitely make my list for my favorite shows.

Favorite meal?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

That’s EXTREMELY hard to say. Right now I’m REALLY craving snow crab legs but ribeye also sounds good...

Do you have a reusable water bottle?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 22, 2020)

Yep! I have two main ones (insulated and non insulated)

can you drive?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 23, 2020)

Sure can, but I am still really nervous doing it.

Ever cheat on a test before?


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2020)

No, but I have cheated/copied homework before because I _hated_ doing homework. The tests I could handle, the homework just felt like a waste of my precious free time. 

What is your favourite holiday to celebrate?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)

Probably Halloween? It's an excuse to dress up, so I love it.

Least favorite popular band/artist?


----------



## xara (Sep 23, 2020)

drake; i don’t really like rap music, anyways, but all of his songs sound repetitive to me aha c’:

what’s the weather like where you live?


----------



## Clock (Sep 23, 2020)

Rainy I guess
What is the most important thing you have?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 23, 2020)

Probably my MacBook as it contains all my work needed to graduate (I have backups tho)

what’s your go to easy non-microwave dinner?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 23, 2020)

Quesadillas. No really, they’re really good when you make them using a pan instead of a microwave!

Whats your fifth favorite color?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 23, 2020)

omg lmao that's so specific, i think red?

what did u have for breakfast today?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 23, 2020)

I had a maple French toast bagel with orange marmalade.

Have you tried any new foods lately?


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2020)

Not recently but at Christmas my boyfriend and I tried salt beef for the first time and it apparently made an impression on him cause he won't stop talking about it now. (Salt beef is like a kind of cured meat popular in Newfoundland) 

How would you describe your most favourite t shirt that you own?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2020)

i love like all my tiedye shirts, esp my grateful dead one... idk tiedye i love it lol

fave kind of chocolate if any?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 23, 2020)

dark chocolate definitely!

are you gonna buy a playstation 5?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 23, 2020)

yep! Probably not at launch but maybe early next year c:

what’s your favorite game (that’s not animal crossing)?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 23, 2020)

Final Fantasy VII and Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater (I'm not just picking one out of these two) Afraid to say that AC wouldn't even be in my top 15 probably

What's your favorite video game genre?


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2020)

In general I like platformer games, puzzle games, and survival games. Most of my favourite games would fit these categories. 

What colour is your bedroom?


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 23, 2020)

My bedroom is white with hints of pink!

What is your favorite candle scent?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 23, 2020)

Too hard to choose..
Although this pine candle scent we got during Christmas a few years ago is definitely a top favorite of mine.

Did you put up decorations early for Halloween this year?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2020)

No, we don’t have any decorations.

Favorite book?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 23, 2020)

A Mango-Shaped Space. Pretty good.

Least favorite book?


----------



## Clock (Sep 24, 2020)

Idk remember the title of it to be honest
Same question?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 24, 2020)

I wish I remembered the name of the book, it was for a school assignment. It was about some guy hunting a bear and it went on and on and I just could not agree with any of the motives for hunting said bear.

I remember at some point I began to straight up skip fully reading the book. I don't know how I didn't fail that assignment. I guess my answers were just vague enough that it wasn't clear if I read the book properly or not. Don't be like me though. Do your school work, kids.

Next question:

Do clowns scare you? If yes, then why?​


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, they look creepy. Idk it's supposed to like kids fun but I never liked them, also all this IT stuff. ew.

is the author 'dead' ?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

no idea...

xbox x/s or ps5?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

tbf neither but if i had to choose ps5 definitely.

fave vegetable if any?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

tomatoes

favorite handheld videogame system?


----------



## deana (Sep 26, 2020)

Probably the 3DS still. I don't own enough switch games to really call the switch my favourite yet. 

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 26, 2020)

Pachinko by Min Jin Lee

have you traveled internationally before?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)

yep way back

regular milk or oat milk?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 26, 2020)

Regular milk, oat milk is ok but I only like it in lattes

favorite ice cream brand?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

regular

normal yogurt or greek yogurt


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm lactose-intolerant.

Imagine you could instantly master five languages right now by just listing them. Which ones would you pick? It has to be exactly five though, and sign languages of any country count as one each.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 27, 2020)

I would choose, Japanese, French, Spanish, Russian, and German.

If you had to choose, would you rather be a millionaire who does not have a mansion and cannot buy one, or a non millionaire who has a mansion and makes regular income.


----------



## deana (Sep 27, 2020)

So easy, I would rather be a millionaire with a small house / apartment. I don't need a lot of space and I could use the money to go travelling instead. 

What is the last thing that you bought?


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

gravol 

do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2020)

nope

ever had poké bowl?


----------



## Clock (Sep 27, 2020)

Yep and I enjoyed it
Same Q?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2020)

yeah or first time yesterday it was yum!

fave kind of pie


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 27, 2020)

Pumpkin or pecan 
How many pets do you own. And can you upload pictures !


----------



## xara (Sep 28, 2020)

i currently only have 1 pet! a shorthair cat named zeva



Spoiler: my babygirl










what time is it where you live?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2020)

1:39 a.m.  I’m currently debating whether to go to sleep or not yet.

Which country are you from?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

sweden

plans for today?


----------



## Clock (Sep 28, 2020)

My plans were finished already, which involved schoolwork, so that could also be a plan for tomorrow as well.
Do you like golf?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

not really...

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## deana (Sep 28, 2020)

Just plain and simple beef soft tacos I guess. I don't know much about kinds of tacos. 

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

yeah certain nuts and peanuts (and also like dust/strong smells stuff like flowers etc)

least fave food?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 28, 2020)

anything with celery in it bleh the celery just ruins the whole thing

fudge or caramel topping on your ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2020)

hmm caramel as long as it's not salted caramel lol.

least fave ice cream topping?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't have one, I like any kind of toppings.

Do you play any instruments?


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2020)

i don’t; i took piano lessons a few years back but i could never get the hang of it aha c’:

same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

I tried playing the drums when I was younger, but was never any good, lol.

Favorite number?


----------



## deana (Sep 29, 2020)

I like 13, my birthday is on the 13th and I also kind of enjoy how other people think it's an unlucky number. 

What's your dream vacation destination?


----------



## Ginkgo (Sep 30, 2020)

Probably Taiwan or Japan

Is there a holiday/some sort of celebration in your country that you just cannot stand?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

Midsummer, basically an excuse for people to get drunk and self-absorbed. hate it.

same q?


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

not really
Anything you're looking for?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m looking for the perfect burgundy cardigan (not in game, irl) 

any songs you’ve been really into lately?


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

“lovely” cover by lauren babic; it’s incredible and i honestly prefer it over the original aha 

what’s your name?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

I'd rather not reveal my real/legal name but you can call me sheila  (ignore the extra a lmao had to add it when chaning "back" bc some newbie took my old username and they're not even active..)

fave pizza?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

In terms of toppings I love sausage, black olives and mushrooms on pizza!

do you study (or have you studied) any foreign langauges?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> In terms of toppings I love sausage, black olives and mushrooms on pizza!
> 
> do you study (or have you studied) any foreign langauges?


yeah, well my mother tongue is swedish so english obviously  also i took german classes but outside that nope except trying to learn some phrases and stuff in different languages.

least fave pizza toppings?


----------



## deana (Sep 30, 2020)

Probably the only thing I don't like on pizza is black olives. But they are easy to pick off at least. 

What's your go-to Starbucks order (or other coffee shop/ cafe order)?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

deanapants said:


> Probably the only thing I don't like on pizza is black olives. But they are easy to pick off at least.
> 
> What's your go-to Starbucks order (or other coffee shop/ cafe order)?


agree they are ew. sadly they keep adding it on vegetarian pizzas and i always forget to ask them to remove it haha.

dunno i haven't really been there though if they still do boba tea i'd like to try it.

ANYWAY, least fave kind of music?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 30, 2020)

not a fan of American country music :/ 

same question?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 30, 2020)

I would have to say Heavy Metal. To me it just sounds like a mess and choas, but no hate to those who like it.

Favorite kind of music?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 30, 2020)

Early 2000's to Early 2010's hits or just songs from my favorite shows/movies. And video game ost of course.

Did you ever go through a "phase"? If so, what was it?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 1, 2020)

I was a soft emo weeb back in my teens (but also I was hyped to see my chemical romance this year before the tour was cancelled so the emo phase lingers, and I started learning Japanese again slowly so same w/ weeb phase, woops)

Favourite book/author?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

Ryu Murakami/Almost Transparent Blue, if I have to pick only one. Gosh darn it lol.

fave kind of music?


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

Idk, it varies a lot
I like alternative and classical music

Same q?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 1, 2020)

lately been enjoying movie soundtracks

favorite video game more than 5 years old?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker. It’s a classic!

hot or iced coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

hot... i've had iced ones but most have just been like sugar or weird sticky ****. i had like one iced/cold one at a cafe but i'd rather have something else lol.

do u like broccoli?


----------



## deana (Oct 1, 2020)

I love broccoli it's one of my most favourite vegetables. 

Tell about something fun that you have done recently?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2020)

Not really anything to be honest.  :/

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 1, 2020)

Going out to some gardens with my partner tomorrow ~ Not been well enough to go out since Sunday so it's gonna be great 

Do you like drawing?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2020)

bruh I LOVE drawing! It's my favorite hobby! part of me almost wishes I could do it as a profession, like maybe being a freelance artist? I'm especially fond of drawing cartoon characters and making them look cute! ☺

same q?


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 1, 2020)

No. I kind of hate it, but I have to do it for a job I'm eyeing

Have you picked up any new hobbies or skills this year?


----------



## deana (Oct 1, 2020)

Sort of. I did my first ever embroidery project this summer because I had a strong urge to decorate a pair of shorts with little embroidered daisys. I don't know if I'll stick with it as a hobby but I did make a thing. 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 1, 2020)

I collect silly bandz and amiibo figures.

Favorite tv show?


----------



## Aurita (Oct 1, 2020)

ah not sure of all time (maybe parks & rec?), but currently I love the good place 

how many pairs of shoes do you have?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2020)

Too many, lol.

Your favorite outfit?


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 1, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 1, 2020)

Ninjago since, like, Kindergarten.

Favorite musical?


----------



## Aurita (Oct 2, 2020)

I don’t watch a lot of musicals haha so robably.. Wicked

what color is your hair?


----------



## deana (Oct 2, 2020)

Light brown and I don't dye it so it's my natural colour. 

Last gift that you received?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

A lot of stuff from my superior and co-workers when I quit (tote (cloth) bags, a tea gift bag, notebook, gemstones, a plushie etc.)

least fav AC villager?


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2020)

al 100%,, he was a pain in the ass in new leaf + i _really_ don’t like his design. nintendo rlly did the gorillas so dirty ;/
also,, dom,, i know a lot of people like him + @/saucysheep might beat me up for saying this but whenever he goes “” i immediately just wanna  

who’s your favourite villager on your island?


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 2, 2020)

It's a tie between Pecan and Coco. I haven't actually yet bothered to move in any of my desired villagers manually because the game is near unplayable for me and not fun, but they are both big favorites and were completely random campsite encounters, so that's cool I guess.

You have the chance to put one (1) single furniture set from past games in NH. Which one is it?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

Gorgeous set from gracie, hands down. I looove the retro look from it.

least fave movie?


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

Idk, there's a lot lol
Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

like, the girl on the train, manchester by the sea and like family thriller stuff (august osage county was p bad too) also any and all useless wannabe serious action.

food you just can't eat?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 3, 2020)

stinky tofu

if you could create any new collectible item on tbt what would it be?


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 3, 2020)

A little animated gyroid, but the background has to be brown and look like he's buried in the ground

Your opinion on these ultra high-waisted jeans that cover almost the entire stomach area (whether it's about the look or about the comfortability when wearing them)?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

fruitwreath said:


> A little animated gyroid, but the background has to be brown and look like he's buried in the ground
> 
> Your opinion on these ultra high-waisted jeans that cover almost the entire stomach area (whether it's about the look or about the comfortability when wearing them)?


The new modern model is ugly if you mean like, high wasted  slouch mom jeans, though I do like old 70s flare models. I had one of those former modern cut ones but gave them so second hand cause you can't bend over or sit in them and they look eh.

what kind of phone d'ya have?


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Oct 3, 2020)

Samsung s9 -- though I want to get an upgrade soon.

What's your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

Umbreon hands down.. ! 

least fave pokemon?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

Greninja.

Favorite book?


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

Maybe Outsiders
Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

The Magyk series by Angie Sage.  If I have to pick a particular book in the series, Flyte.

Plans for this weekend?


----------



## The Orange (Oct 3, 2020)

Wear sweatpants and not do stuff.

What color Starburst is your favorite?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 3, 2020)

pink of course!

m&m's or skittles?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)

Definitely Skittles.

Least favorite flavor of anything?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 4, 2020)

Grape 

If you could do anything tomorrow what would you do?


----------



## Clock (Oct 4, 2020)

Idk, get the opportunity to finish stuff, finish my oc maybe?
One thing you regret buying?


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 4, 2020)

When I was around 16, I spent upwards of 300$ on in-game currency in a gacha game, only to get absolutely *nothing *and stop playing a few months after. It's been over half a decade, but the pain is still felt

If you could magically force one musical artist to release a new album right now, who would it be? This can include disbanded groups, retired artists or those who have died.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Tackey & Tsubasa for sure, they were my first JE love and I still love them.

guilty pleasure music?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 5, 2020)

ooooh that's a good one! hmmmm the chordettes would be nice!

if you could bring back any discontinued food what would it be?


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 5, 2020)

Doritos guacamole flavored chips.

Do you prefer sunny or rainy day?


----------



## xara (Oct 5, 2020)

i like them both! 

have you ever believed in any mystical creatures?


----------



## Neb (Oct 5, 2020)

Just the monsters underneath restaurant booths.

What’s your biggest guilty pleasure game or TV show?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

the bold and the beautiful.. i think its on hiatus now due to corona and they might be filming maybe? but yeah that.

least fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

Perhaps vinegar
Favorite game?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 5, 2020)

Sky: Children of the Light bc it's so wholesome and the new season is so goooood!
game you haven't finished but would like to?


----------



## Toska (Oct 5, 2020)

Pokemon: Let's Go Eevee. I never really got into it, no matter how hard I tried.

Same q?


----------



## deana (Oct 5, 2020)

I have far too many unfinished games across many consoles  I want to finish Super Mario Sunshine at some point, Pokemon moon which I abandoned, and I also really need to finish Half-life 2.

What colour shirt are you wearing?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Black. It has a frog playing piano on it, though.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2020)

what i've tried yeah.. except those low quality rubber shrimps lol

do you use popcorn spice on your popcorn?


----------



## Neb (Oct 5, 2020)

That exists? I might have to try it.

Worst restaurant you’ve visited?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 5, 2020)

The Old Spaghetti Factory. Mainly because I hate italian food.

Last game you replayed?


----------



## deana (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't know that it counts as a replay because it's not a story based game, but just started a new playthrough of 7 Days to Die for alpha 19 and because October is spoopy season and therefore needs zombie games. 

Same question?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

Minecraft! I’m doing a nomadic run on and off.
What’s your favorite sandwich?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 5, 2020)

Cream cheese and smoked salmon or bacon and brie 
favourite comfort food?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 5, 2020)

Pizza... or- really any unhealthy food in my pantry lol

Do you like pizza rolls?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 5, 2020)

Not so much, but a little.

What is your endgame?


----------



## Neb (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m not sure what you mean.

What’s a song you consider a guilty pleasure?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2020)

spanish 80s music aha <3

how long hair do u have?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 9, 2020)

My hair reaches my waste.

what’s your favorite meme?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 9, 2020)

Ack, I used to have one but now I can't recall. The Area 51 raid was interesting, to say the least. I'll just go with that.

If you could go to any fictional universe, where would you go?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2020)

Isn’t it obvious?   The My Hero Academia/Boku no Hero Academia universe!

Favorite hobby?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Playing videogames and watching anime duh!
What's your favorite number?


----------



## xara (Oct 10, 2020)

idk why but 6 has always been my favourite,, that and 69 lmao

do you have any plans for this weekend?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2020)

Not really.  Just more work.

Last time you went outside?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

just yesterday had to buy groceries n stuff 

ever played any mmorpgs? if so which ones


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

I've played so many! My favorite is Dawn Breakers on the Switch.
You wanna play acnh with me?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

sure, my timezone's a bit wonky and i play weird hours though 

fav quiz/game/variety show?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Oh well okay! Favorite show um.. Family Feud! Very funny! Favorite tbt collectible?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 10, 2020)

birthday cake?

favorite board on tbt?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Um.. basement!
What are you gonna be for halloween?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 10, 2020)

Nothing. I don't dress up for it anymore.

What is your favorite candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2020)

licorice mainly

least fav candy?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Um... licorice Favorite food?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2020)

Sushi.

Favorite color?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Pink! 
Favorite game?


----------



## deana (Oct 10, 2020)

I play a lot of games so that's hard to pick one.. but when I was a kid my favourite game was Pokemon Ruby so I'll say that 

What is the weather like where you are right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

cold and sunny which is the worst, i hate fall/spring lmao.

least fave music?


----------



## Clock (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't really like rap music that much as a genre although there's some songs that do pass.
Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

yeah basically dumb soundcloud/mumble rap, modern radio rnb-pop, most generic hiphop though there are some older bops that's tolerable, repetitive techno etc. i think point proved lol

current hair dye if any?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't have cool hair ;v;

Guilty pleasure for tv shows?


----------



## deana (Oct 11, 2020)

Probably Friends? Like it's not a great show but it is just an easy distraction. 

Do you play any sports?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2020)

nope

worst tv show?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2020)

Idk, I don’t watch much TV nowadays.  Probably Teen Titans Go?

Best TV show?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 11, 2020)

It's a tie between _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ and _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ for me! Both hit me in the feels too hard. 

Which city/country that you've been to has been the most memorable to you?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

Well, I haven't really been anywhere, but I guess Anaheim, CA since that's obviously where Disney is. Or, my hometown (that i'm not going to name) in northern CA. Have had really awesome times in both places.

What movie have you seen that has the worst ending?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2020)

The Signal.

What phone do you have?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't have one... yet.

What is your favorite website?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

dont rly have one

worst game you played and why?


----------



## Clock (Oct 14, 2020)

Honestly, its been a while and I don't remember it to be honest
Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2020)

i'd say the phoenix wright justice for all for ds really bad and for thoes game you get more from just watching videos..but then i dont like those games in general. also a bunch of rts and/or indie crap i got at steam that was basically **** they put out to earn money lol like ok. also zelda phantom hourglass soooo bad.. really bad dev'd

anyways, coffee or tea?


----------



## deana (Oct 14, 2020)

Coffee for me. Although I've been starting to like tea more lately so I drink a lot of that too.

What's your favourite kind of candy?


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 14, 2020)

No idea if they still exist but used to love these little sugar rice pop things called star dust or star candy?

Favourite kind of chocolate?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

White chocolate. Soo good.

Favorite food that is sour?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 14, 2020)

Lemons

what’s ur favorite vegetable


----------



## Seastar (Oct 14, 2020)

Carrots. I don't like anything else.

What's your favorite fruit?


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2020)

There’s nothing tastier than a fresh watermelon.

Favorite place you’ve visited?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 14, 2020)

Disney world what is better?

favorite song


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 14, 2020)

Thats a toughie... I would have to say right now it would be either "I'm feeling good", or "Life is a Highway".

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 14, 2020)

It's gotta be between Dorayaki and Ice-cream mochi

What's your Favourite film?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

I have too many favorites so I can't pick only one

What's your favorite vine (if you watch them)?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Oct 14, 2020)

Anything from Alx James lol.

who is your favorite YouTuber?


----------



## deana (Oct 15, 2020)

If I had to narrow it down to 1 channel I've watched most consistently I would say Vlogbrothers. 

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 15, 2020)

Usually around 2 or 3 am but, I’m attempting to go to bed at midnight tonight.

which is your favorite meal time? Breakfast, lunch, or dinner?


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2020)

i love all of them but i think i gotta go with dinner c’:

which is your dominant hand?


----------



## Neb (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m right handed, but I eat better with my left.

What’s your favorite dog breed?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 15, 2020)

all of them
they're all too cute

What hemisphere do you live in?


----------



## Clock (Oct 15, 2020)

Northern hemisphere
One of the best songs you've heard?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2020)

canto do desertor(luís cília)

fave kind of pasta?


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2020)

Oh shoot, that’s tough. I love a simple farfalle pasta with butter, garlic salt, and flaky parmesan cheese. 

What’s your side passion? Were you fortunate enough to successfully pursue it as a career? (Or if you’re still really young, do you plan to?)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 15, 2020)

My side passion is definitely break dancing. I'm not really planning to use it for my career, unless I have to lol

Least favorite video game?


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2020)

Silent Hill Downpour is trash for so many reasons

Can you cook?


----------



## deana (Oct 15, 2020)

I try lol I think most of my cooking is pretty simple stuff but I can manage. 

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 15, 2020)

Rhino

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020

What is ur favorite place


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 15, 2020)

My thoughts. My thoughts allow me to zone out whenever I want and just be in a safe place, even if it's not physically.
but if it has to be a real place, then my room.

Favorite flavor of cake?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

Chocolate. Chocolate. CHOCOLATE. CHOCOLATE! CHOCOLATE!
*insert spongebob scene here*


What’s the best candy store you’ve gone to?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

probably this slightly expensive one in town here, worth the price though cause it's fresh and clean and not too big either!

least fave kind of cake??


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 16, 2020)

Carrot cake especially if there’s raisins in it.

what was your favorite cartoon while growing up?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2020)

The original Teen Titans.

Favorite song?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 16, 2020)

Futile devices by Sufjan Stevens.

whats your favorite season?


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2020)

Spring, specifically in April 

Would you spend the night in a famous haunted house for $10,000?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes! As long as I was with a friend :3

Who's your favorite Animal Crossing villager? :3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2020)

Shep!

least fave ac villager?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't have a definitive least favorite, but I'll go with Hazel. A bunch come pretty close though: Boomer, Sandy, Harry, Apple, Jitters.

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 16, 2020)

One and a tad bit of other

what is your favorite game besides animal crossing


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2020)

Pretty much any Pokémon game.  If I had to choose though, Pokémon Diamond.

Sausage, bacon, both, or neither?


----------



## deana (Oct 16, 2020)

Bacon for sure. Sausage varies too much in flavour, you never know exactly what you'll get. Bacon is consistent. 

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 16, 2020)

caramel apple pie blizzard! didn't like it too much :c

favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2020)

Eggs.

Favorite way to have a sandwich?


----------



## Clock (Oct 18, 2020)

Idk, maybe the usual cheese or sometimes tuna with some vegetables
Favorite food combo?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 18, 2020)

Mashed potatoes and corn

favorite kind of pie?


----------



## deana (Oct 18, 2020)

My favourite pie is saskatoon berry pie. A close second being pumpkin pie 

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2020)

Don’t really have one.

What is your favorite way to have potato?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 18, 2020)

Mashed.

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2020)

deers! they’re so, so adorable c’:

are you still in school?


----------



## Clock (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah
How do you start a new day?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2020)

have coffee basically lmao

fave magazine/newspaper?


----------



## Clock (Oct 20, 2020)

Honestly I used to like reading fashion magazines in the past, but I like reading those magazines with science or history nowadays.
Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

japanese (boy band) idol magazines ofc  or just random newspapers.

worst book u ever read?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 20, 2020)

Probably the start of the Inheritance Cycle books I read as a kid, I had waaaay too long an attention span back then and it all got wasted on dumb fantasies.

fav 3 pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

umbreon, dragonite, kyogre

least fave pokemon top 3?


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 20, 2020)

Salazzle, Tsareena and Florges. Looking at them (and their gender exclusivity), I think anyone can figure out what problem I have with those

Since we're now on the topic of PKMN-related questions... if you could force TPC to redesign any already existing Pokémon, which one would you pick and for what reason?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 20, 2020)

Jynx for so many reasons. It’s also creepy as hell to look at. If I saw one irl I think I’d have nightmares.

If you could go anywhere right now where would you go?


----------



## lana. (Oct 20, 2020)

ireland or new zealand 

whats ur favorite collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

pinwheels and star wand hehe

fave ac sheep?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

Frita is best sheep because burger sheep.

Do you like grapefruit?Cuz I don’t


----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)

I've never even tried it.

Do you know how to drive a car?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

nope

like shrimps?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 20, 2020)

Yesh (especially lobster if you count that lol)!

Have you gone to any especially fancy restaurants?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2020)

yeah we have a couple where i live lmao

a bad game u have played?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 20, 2020)

I don’t think there have been any bad games I’ve played I usually think very carefully about it especially if I have to buy it.

favorite Pokémon gen?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2020)

Generation four.

Least favorite Pokémon gen?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 20, 2020)

Gen 5

Do you always finish all of your food?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 20, 2020)

Nope.

Favorite online game?


----------



## Angieyvonne (Oct 20, 2020)

neopets or old school rune scape.

what are you listening to?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2020)

Van Halen. Specifically, "Loss of Control". It's badass. 

How would you feel about joining a rock band?


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 20, 2020)

I’d be delighted! Kick it 90’s style too.

Would you ever adopt a child?


----------



## Up2Down2LeftRightBA (Oct 20, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> I’d be delighted! Kick it 90’s style too.
> 
> Would you ever adopt a child?



Yes, I don't like the idea of childbirth, it freaks me out and is incredibly painful from what I have heard. There are already so many homeless babies, why not give one a chance?

For the below user: How did you start playing AC, if you do play?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 20, 2020)

I was forced to play by my older sibling.

What's your passion?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2020)

Martial arts.

Favorite instrument?


----------



## deana (Oct 21, 2020)

Probably piano.

Do you ever mix match your socks? Or are you the type to always match them?


----------



## Clock (Oct 21, 2020)

Probably match them
Any strange coincidences that ever happened to you?


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2020)

uh,, the main one i can think of is one day, a few years ago, i was thinking about my ex. i hadn’t spoken to them in a while and so i was wondering how they were. well,, a few hours later,, she had messaged me lmao 

how many pets do you have?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 21, 2020)

None but the family dog I used to live with just came to visit 

Same question?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

Right now I just have one cat.

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

Don’t really have one to be honest.

Favorite dessert?


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

cheesecake!! it’s been my #1 favourite for ages and it’s so, so yummy. i also love brownies, cake pops and red velvet cake!!
also the cotton candy blizzard from DQ,,

what’s your current favourite show?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

The Office lol

What’s your favorite animal


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

turtle, also manatees.

fave cartoon?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2020)

The original Teen Titans.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 22, 2020)

It's a bit difficult to choose a single favorite, but maybe _The Simpsons_ (only the early seasons though. I haven't cared for the series ever since like 2005-06).

What kind of music do you like? (If any).


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 22, 2020)

All kinds I’m really not picky

do you prefer savory snacks? Or do you go for sweet snacks?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

I go for the sweet snacks 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2020)

Nah, they all died. 

Ever want to skydive someday?


----------



## deana (Oct 23, 2020)

I like the idea of it but I'm also a whimp so idk lol 

What's your newest article of clothing?


----------



## Radio (Oct 23, 2020)

I most recently bought a bomber jacket from a collection drop on instagram. Super excited for it to come in but _boy was it pricey_

What was the last book that you read?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 23, 2020)

uhh The Red Umbrella for school

Last movie you saw?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 23, 2020)

_Joe,_ an amusing film from the 1970s which involves a conservative blue-collar worker, an old rich guy, his daughter and a bunch of trippy hippies.

What was the last album ya heard?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

Like a full one probably KAT-TUN's debut album which is one of their best to be honest cause they haven't gone full-on street rap pop yet in there. (also my problem with arashi but they work better in variety shows and being cute anyway lol).

worst album u ever heard?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm not completely sure, as my opinion can change, but one album I thought was absolutely tedious with little redeeming qualities was this one:






I like a fair share of "avant-garde" music, but I just didn't enjoy this album at all, and don't understand why it's so heavily praised in certain "underground" music circles (it's also nowhere near as "dark" or "apocalyptic" as some make it out to be).

What is one of the best albums you heard?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

damn that's a lot.. though if i can pick like, live/bootleg stuff defo jefferson airplane's performances from monterey pop, dayum.

fave pringles flavour?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 23, 2020)

I don’t really like pringles TwT

Favorite show?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

uhh probably this swedish soap 'rederiet' i mean ****ing awesome **** mate.

least fave tv show?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 23, 2020)

naruto 
i can go on and on about how much i hate it

Favorite candy?


----------



## Radio (Oct 23, 2020)

Jolly Ranchers! It makes me sad I can't buy them where I live now though 

A movie that you wish you could experience watching for the first time again?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Men in black

What’s your favorite thing to do?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 24, 2020)

Eat snacks

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

listen to music

least fave ice cream?


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2020)

tiger tail,, it’s one of my mom’s favourites but it just,, does not appeal to me aha

do you have a job?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

nope not atm

do u like pineapple?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes.

Do you like sour cream and chips?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2020)

uhh not sure what you mean, crisps or just the flavour?? but yeah lol

ever played aqw?


----------



## deana (Oct 24, 2020)

I don't know what that is so I guess not lol 

What picture do you use for your desktop background?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 24, 2020)

Right now it’s a picture of MHA. My roommate put it on as my background the other day. So now I have a picture of an angry Deku staring at me as I do my homework.

do you put sriracha on your pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2020)

I don’t, but I’m open to trying it.  I like pretty much any topping on pizza, so sriracha shouldn’t be any different.

Plans for next week?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2020)

To go to my job interview and get the job! Applied to be a pizza delivery person, since I love driving around. Now I might be able to get some money out of it eheheh

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

Maybe 2-3, but not fluently
Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

2 fluently 3 somewhat but i forgot A LOT then i know some phrases here and there in various languages.

anyways, ever owned a gba/sp/micro ?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 25, 2020)

Never until just a few years ago.

Have you ever eaten an entire jar of mayonnaise in one sitting?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 25, 2020)

Why no I don’t recall ever doing that.

same question


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2020)

nope sounds bit dangerous lol

least fave ac npc?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 25, 2020)

Leila, who will offer pittance for even the most valuable items, then get mad when you don't sell them. The other kappas are fine, but I'm convinced Leila is running a scam where she sells the items for their actual value on the mainland. That childish exterior doesn't fool me.

Have you replayed any old games lately?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 25, 2020)

No, don't really play much games these days.

Have you ever played _Resident Evil 4_?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 25, 2020)

Nope. I’m not a fan of M rated games (I don’t like ANYTHING that would warrant an M rating) so I’ve never played em.

Ice cream or sherbet?


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 25, 2020)

uh depends on the flavor, i really like both aksjhshs

Do you have a favorite animal crossing villager, and if so, who?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes, Lucky.  He has been my favorite since Population Growing.  

Same question?


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 26, 2020)

Right now is Cranston

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 26, 2020)

A little bit of hot & spicy baked crackers.

Hey, shouldn't you be sleeping by now?


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 26, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

The United States.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Same thing I said in the previous post.

Do you believe in the "law of attraction"?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

No.

Favorite video game?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 26, 2020)

ACNH

favorite meal


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2020)

uh,, i love a lot of meals but rn, i think i gotta go with spaghetti with meatballs c’: 

what toppings do you like on your pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

tomato sauce, cheese, mushroom.. veggies (not olives tho eww).

least fav pizza toppings?


----------



## Clock (Oct 26, 2020)

Even though i eat those vegetables, I don't want most vegetables on my pizza.
I rather have it with pepperoni, ham and/or pineapple.

Are you a picky eater?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2020)

with textures and consistences yes definitely

game genres you avoid?


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 26, 2020)

horror. I just, would really rather not

Favorite book genre?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 26, 2020)

Fiction 

favorite anime?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

Parasyte the maxim.

Same question?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 26, 2020)

Tough one. I'd have a hard time choosing between Sword Art Online, Clannad, and Charlotte. 

What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 26, 2020)

cherries or mangoes i’m unsure

what is your favorite ice cream flavor (if you like ice cream at all)?


----------



## deana (Oct 26, 2020)

There's too many good choices, but pretty much anything with chocolate or butterscotch swirl would be near the top of my list 

Did you go outside today?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

No, it was way too cold.  I don’t like cold weather ;_;

Favorite thing you owned as a child?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 26, 2020)

A lil’ Kinz blue jay plush. Of all the webkinz I had, that little birb was my absolute favorite. I was absolutely heartbroken when the lil gal went missing. Years later, we found her and it low key brought my mom to tears. I still have it!





Edit: here she is, with a near-new lil’ kinz blue jay to the right for comparison. This plush is 12 years old as of writing. 

same question?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 26, 2020)

My Pillow Pet, or my baby blanket... or my very first webkinz that was also an elephant. All of them are still my best friends because I have a very sad life. ;-;

Favorite 3D Mario game?


----------



## The Orange (Oct 27, 2020)

Mario 64. I'm old. XD

Best book you have ever read?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 28, 2020)

Norwegian wood

what’s your favorite kind of juice?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 28, 2020)

Tropicana Strawberry Peach juice or the guava/power c naked drinks 

Who is your favorite voice actor (if you watch anime)?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

no one in special but there's a reason i hate dubbed stuff, at least the original VA's can make it sound good.

least fave fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2020)

Pears.

Favorite way to listen to music?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 29, 2020)

I prefer to listen to music somewhere nice and quiet, with either a boom-box or stereo (via speakers. Not really a fan of listening to music while wearing headphones and staring at a computer screen).

What is the meaning of your username?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

It basically came from what I placed as my name when sending letters in New Horizons.

Day or night?


----------



## deana (Oct 29, 2020)

Night for sooooo many reasons. 

What Hogwarts house are you in?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Ravenclaw. I’d wanna be in Hufflepuff but multiple sources sent me to smart birb club (-(ε )- )

How cold has it gotten around where you live?


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2020)

It’s like 34 degrees F idk what that is in Celsius sorry I suck

What toppings do you eat on your burgers (if you eat burgers) if not here as an alternate question: what is your favorite salad dressing


----------



## Yazzy (Oct 29, 2020)

Lots of Mayo, lettuce, tomato, cascabella peppers, ketchup, pickles, avocado. And If I’m feelin a little wild maybe an egg.

Harry Potter or Star Wars?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 29, 2020)

Harry Potter 

Do you sleep in late or get up early?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2020)

something in between, i try to take care of my routines to not snap my sleep schedule

game(s) you just couldn't get into?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2020)

Legend of Zelda games.  I suck at those, lol.  And puzzle games.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 30, 2020)

Not sure, probably sports games (in general).

Have you ever received any warnings on this forum? (If so, how many?)


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 30, 2020)

I have had none because I’m either innocent or I’ve just never been caught. It’s probably the latter.

What’s your favorite movie?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 30, 2020)

That's good to hear! Lately, I feel as I've been getting a bunch over every little thing. Anyway, I'm not that much into films but _The Good, The Bad And The Ugly _is probably the film that I like the best.

What do you feel passionate about?


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 30, 2020)

The sad truth is that I've stopped being passionate about things many years ago. I guess I'm very passionate about getting some good sleep though LOL

You have to eliminate one vegetable from this planet. Just straight evaporate its existence. Which one will it be and why the hell is it not cauliflower?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 30, 2020)

It's peas because cauliflower is not nearly as bad as those nasty shriveled up explosions of the devil's runny mucus submerging your tastebuds in a coat of its repulsive fluid causing it to leach onto the flavor of everything else you put in your mouth.

Sorry for getting graphic, but you asked for it. I trust you understand now?

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)

Let’s just get rid of spinach now.  > : )

What makes you laugh?


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 30, 2020)

Almost everything most of the time it’s just nervous laughter 

same question


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 30, 2020)

When my brothers do something stupid


----------



## Clock (Oct 30, 2020)

Least favorite song/album?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 31, 2020)

Not exactly certain as to what is my least favorite song of all-time, but some contenders would most definitely be Bun Anchovy's "You Give Love A Bad Name"/"Bad Medicine", His Purple Majesty's "Raspberry Beret"/"Kiss", Mudonna's "Material Girl"/"Express Yourself", Atlantis Morrissey's "You Oughta Know"/"Ironic", Joan Jett's "Bad Reputation"/"I Love Rock & Roll", In This Moment's "Blood" and Elle King's "Exs & Ohs" (among other crap. Too much to list here, he he).

I guess I'll ask the same question.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 31, 2020)

any song by "rappers"

Favourite song?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2020)

I have many, but one that I've been listening to a lot recently is "Ain't Talkin' Bout Love" by Van Halen. 

How studious are you, in terms of academics?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 1, 2020)

Not as much as I should be I guess

who is your favorite person?


----------



## Clock (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't really know to be honest
Same question?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 1, 2020)

My favorite person is the one who _actually holds the doors open _for you 

My question: do you prefer vinyls cassettes or cds?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 1, 2020)

I prefer CDs. I've had cassettes before too, but don't like them much since they are prone to getting eaten by the cassette players (wrinkle the tape even just a little, and you get bad audio quality).

Individuals like Steve Albini (and "audiophiles" in general) claim that vinyls are the best format for listening to music, but I haven't ever owned a record player, so I wouldn't know (adding to that, vinyls on average seem to be a bit more expensive than CDs, and also probably take up more space due to their size).

Uh, do you actually hold the doors open for other people?


----------



## deana (Nov 1, 2020)

It's pretty much mandatory around where I live, so I almost always do although maybe not always now due to covid and maintaining increased distance from people. 

Have you ever won an award for anything? And if so, what was it?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 1, 2020)

Like, a million years ago, the school I attended had a volleyball game with the teachers and there were 3 raffles: two were to decide which principal would get a pie thrown at their face, and the other was to  25% of the money raised from the pie donations. Anyway I bought ONE ticket and ended up winning 67 bucks. That’s the closest thing I’ve won to an award.


Do you have a job? If so what is it? If not what is your dream job?


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2020)

i don’t, unfortunately. i’d love to become a pet groomer one day, though! c’:

have you bought any of the new egg collectibles?


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2020)

Only two
Did you enjoy the Halloweaster event?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

yeah but i hated some clues so much, yeah 100% of tbt knows idioms and nooklink lmao

least fave soda?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 3, 2020)

All of them.

Have you ever bitten someone?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2020)

Why tf would I bite someone?   

Favorite kind of juice?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 3, 2020)

Perhaps yer a dirty fighter? Anyway, I'll let someone else answer the previous question.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm not much of a juice person, but orange juice is probably my favorite. Tastes best a little frozen!

What's the worst thing you remember breaking?


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2020)

A bunch of plates I broke years ago, I remember I was bleeding when that happened. But thats really long ago.
Do you prefer pc or console?


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2020)

PC. I like the freedom it allows.

Favorite type of sandwich?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 3, 2020)

I like it with no meat/cheese just vegetables. I put put in potato chips as I eat it.

Is there a hobby/skill that you wish you could learn?


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 3, 2020)

Plenty. But I really would love to be able to count, remember numbers and do basic algebra like someone that doesn't have a learning disability. My dyscalculia is killing me (And Iiiii...)
Oh, and I would also love to be able to dance. And knit. And draw. I will not put in the effort to learn any of these though

I'm lazy so... same question?


----------



## Clock (Nov 4, 2020)

Probably animation I guess, idk or maybe cooking at least.
Have you played any instruments before?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 4, 2020)

I’ve tried playing violin and guitar when I was younger but I was awful at them lol

What do you do when you feel lonely?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2020)

Play games and listen to music mainly.

Worst fear?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 4, 2020)

Probably the thought of how I'll die. Not so much the thought of death itself, but the struggle and feeling before it (if I do feel any).

Do you have  have a room you can call your own?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

Nope, I live pretty small, so.

guilty pleasure tv show?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2020)

Probably Sonic Underground... it had bad music, but I still enjoyed it.

What piece of technology gives you the most tech issues?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2020)

my lappy or phone i'd say. my switch is alright but ninty's wi-fi sucks so nothing i can do about that lol.

game you regret buying?


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 4, 2020)

A-Animal Crossing New Horizons...

Assuming the fact that reincarnation is an actual thing that happens, what/who would you like to be reincarnated as in your next life?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2020)

is it boring to say a rich human ahahah? but if yes then probably a bird, like an owl or something, i'd like to fly

do u have a lucky number and what is it any why


----------



## samsquared (Nov 4, 2020)

21 & 22! i was always these numbers in class lol so now i think i just like em

do you like pets (including exotic animals like tarantula or python or iguana)?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 5, 2020)

Ye (dogs can sometimes be obnoxious though). Iguanas are particularly cool.

What is your favorite brand of potato chips?


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2020)

Utz, although Herrs is a close second. I've never had an Utz chip I didn't like, but my favorite is probably their basic potato chip.

What's your favorite morning activity?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Not sure. I guess the usual stuff I do all day...play video games, listen to music, watch YouTube. Don't really have anything in particular.

What's been your jam lately?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 5, 2020)

I've actually just been listening to a lot of different lo-fi mixes, because nothing has really been interesting to me the past few days lol

how do you feel about snow?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

It's great! I love Winter. Not as much as Fall though.

What kind of video games do you enjoy most?


----------



## xara (Nov 5, 2020)

simulation games! i’ve particularly enjoyed ones like animal crossing (obviously lmao), harvest moon, style savvy, the sims, tomodachi life, etc! 

what’s your dream pet?


----------



## Clock (Nov 5, 2020)

Cat or dog maybe
Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2020)

turtle, if i had room for one.

least fave tv show?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Any reality, unless it's something actually interesting like The Curse of Oak Island.

Favorite anime, if any?


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 5, 2020)

Code Geass and Neon Genesis Evangelion are the only anime I feel anything for

Favorite collectible on TBT?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

I guess Isabelle? I'm not sure.

Favorite kind of cheese, if any?


----------



## Plume (Nov 5, 2020)

Probably mozzarella.

Favorite type of pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Bacon chicken ranch...mmmmm.

Did you dress up for Halloween? If so, as what?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 5, 2020)

No. Have to drive a few miles if want to trick-or-treat.

Infinite steaks or lobster?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

prob lobster, I don't eat steak.

do you like lemon(s)?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 5, 2020)

I like lemons in/on some things. Like, lemon desserts are really good, but I definitely wouldn't just eat a lemon slice lol

favorite music genre?


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 5, 2020)

hard rock, alt rock, trip hop, R&B & hip hop... I really can't just pick one because these and the bands I listen to are all so closely related. EDIT: hold on I forgot psychedelic rock, now I'm done forreal lol

Do you already have your christmas presents (for other people or for yourself) planned out?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes, I don’t have many to buy. I bought my sisters gift months ago.

do you eat your spaghetti in a bowl or a plate?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 5, 2020)

I don't like spaghetti. but when I did like it, I ate it in a bowl.

Fork or Spoon?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2020)

Fork because I can eat ramen with 'em.

If you had to write a handwritten letter to a celebrity, who would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

oh god there are so many i like both dead and alive so bruh i can't really choose... D:

least fave manga/anime?


----------



## Plume (Nov 6, 2020)

hmm...Sword Art: Online.

What's the scariest movie you've ever seen?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 6, 2020)

Ngl horror absolutely freaks me out, no matter how mild or severe it is lol

Favorite cryptid? (big foot, mothman, loch ness monster, etc)


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2020)

Loch Ness Monster solely because it was the one I grew up (the scooby doo and the loch ness monster movie)

What's an ingredient you'd really like to cook with but have only had on its own?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

sweet potato, maybe.. i only had it as fries or mashed potato so definitely that.

weirdest game you played?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 7, 2020)

I’ve always thought Minecraft was weird, it also gives me really bad motion sickness.

What is your favorite tbt collectible?


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 7, 2020)

Kaleidoclover

You have been granted the power to force a video game company to develop a sequel or prequel of a game or game series of your choice (don't worry, everybody will be getting paid and no one overworked) - Which game (series) will it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

damn.. well a proper rollercoaster tycoon 2 sequel by the same company that did 1 and 2 - the 3 and what followed were pure trash.

least fave crisps?


----------



## xara (Nov 7, 2020)

salt and vinegar,,

do you like skittles?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

they're alright but it's too easy to have to much of em lol

(also salt n vinegar is like my fave ahha)

fave bird?


----------



## Plume (Nov 7, 2020)

geez, this is hard...I’m gonna say pigeon.

Favorite soup?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

mushroom.. i also like tomato soup ironically lol

what kind of phone do u have, if any?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't have one, unfortunately. I need to change that!

Favorite meat, if any? Steak, pork, bacon, chicken, etc.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 7, 2020)

I don't really consume much meat (I'm not a vegetarian though), but I like fish the best.

Have you ever snitched on or reported one of your fellow TBT users?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 7, 2020)

Only once and I thought carefully before doing it. I don’t regret it because it was in defense of someone who didn’t deserve what was said to them.

what fictional character reminds you of yourself? If any.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

honestly idk, i tend to like those that are not myself tbh.

do u like wasabi?


----------



## deana (Nov 7, 2020)

Not really, I will sometimes put the teeny tiniest bit on my sushi but I can't really have much of it. 

Do you know how to swim?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

yep fortunately.

do u like sushi?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 7, 2020)

YES. Unagi(eel) is my personal favorite, along with tuna and almost anything crab. No shrimp though. Just got some at grocery store today to try "El Fuego Roll."

Regarding current events, are you currently breathing sigh of relief?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

o hell yeah. free champagne for everyone, bill's on me.

fave pringles flavour?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 7, 2020)

sour cream and onion! (or bbq lol)

favorite fast food place to eat?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 7, 2020)

Culvers even though we rarely get their food.  Their chicken sandwiches are the best .

Favorite Japanese or English voice actor (or both if you are like me and admire VAs from both )?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2020)

hmm... there was a person who lent his voice to a Disney character as well as a character in a video game. can't remember his name rn--
oh wait! It was Tony Jay! he's really great.

have you every tried plant based meats (like beyond beef/pork)?


----------



## deana (Nov 8, 2020)

I have. Doesn't taste like real meat of course which I think is why some people don't like it but looking at it just from an objective taste point of view I think plant based meats are pretty tasty (the ones I have tried at least). 

Are you good at remembering things?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

I would say I am if i'm interested enough in the topic. Like when I have no interest I will never remember, but if I love it I will remember everything.

Do you like where your life is headed?


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 8, 2020)

eh
im planning a lot of cool stuff for my OCs and my art is getting better but other than that everytthing is slowly burning around me and progressively getting worse (yay)

what’s your favorite movie


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 8, 2020)

Your name

favorite tv show?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

hmmm tv show? if we're talking anything My hero is my fav (very obvious lol)

If you could have one wish come true, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

getting more people educated on Asperger... the knowledge where i live is so bad/biased sometime I just want to not have a job.

least fave anime?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

I know i'm gonna get a lot of crap , but Dragonball Z. I find it very overrated, and I just couldn't get into the plot at all 

Whats the worst thing someone has told you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

unasked for compliments that people could have shut up about. nothing creepy but yea just wrong intentions.

also yeah not a too big Z fan either, the manga got really repetitive.

what timezone are you in?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Central time 

what's your clothing style? exp; comfy, goth, etc.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

hippie, sometimes bit more casual sometimes bit of a colour explosion aha : - )

first phone you had, if you remember/if any?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

I was poor most of my life. I didn't actually get a phone until I was older. I think it was a crappy cheap android, don't remember the name of it.

what was the first gaming device you owned?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

as my own, a gameboy color that i got like really late after it came out too smh lol

(that sounds like my first smartphone it was also a crap android)

fave kind of tea?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Earl Grey. Very common, but still my go to with milk. London Fogs are my fav tea drink

Favorite place to shop?


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 8, 2020)

Nooo, I missed the tea question!!!

I don't like shopping anywhere because there's nothing quite as painful to me as checking my account balance to see that 100 bucks have vanished within a day. But I also do love the atmosphere of big malls around Christmas when they're all decorated and stuff.

If you're allergic/intolerant to a certain type of food, would you swap out that allergy/intolerance for a different one? If you're not allergic, what's one type of food you could technically live without if you were to suddenly become allergic to it?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm lactose intolerance I usually use milk alternatives my favorite is probably oat milk, but I do drink lactose free milk

Because you missed. Whats your fav tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

green tea/matcha :3 anything not too fruity green is fine tho!

least fave dessert?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

anything tooo chocolatey really. Like brownies, chocolate cake, etc. My stomach is sensitive for chocolate, I do enjoy dark chocolate on occasions

I love green tea, def my second choice esp matcha

Favorite genre of music?


----------



## Clock (Nov 8, 2020)

It varies, but I like alternative, rock, indie, etc kind of music
Same question


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

I listen to some diff genres. Indie, oldies mostly 60s-70s, I love old jazz/swing music too like Sinatra.

If you could live anywhere else, where would it be?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 8, 2020)

I wouldn’t I really love where I live. It was a home for me when I really needed a place to belong.

same question?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

hhmm I love Canada so most likely there

Whats your favorite hobby if you have one?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

listening to music i suppose :3

fave fruit?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Mangos ^.^

Are you afraid of roller coasters?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

I can't really say, those we have in my town are pretty tame if you compare to those free-fall loop creations world-wide. But I sure enjoy them.

fave 60s song?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Be My Baby by The Ronettes. Popular song, but I love the beat ngl lol


Whats your fav song?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2020)

^ronettes are great <3 and yeah i love that song too aah yes.

"canto do desertor" by luís cília.

least fave song?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 8, 2020)

Honestly most pop songs. I guess that treat you better song by shawn mendes? I think. idk y the song annoys me so much


What era of fashion do you like the most?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 9, 2020)

Not sure that I have one tbh  I do like the 20’s and the 70’s quite a bit.

Do you play Genshin impact?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2020)

No, but I need to.

Have you played Fire Emblem Heroes before?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 9, 2020)

Nope

do you play among us?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 9, 2020)

I did and I don't like it 

Favorite movie?


----------



## Clock (Nov 9, 2020)

Idk, there's a lot of movies that i like and it varies
Same question since the opportunity of it can't be wasted


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2020)

basically same answer, i could make a list longer than my warnings and infractions lmfao.

sorry.

soggy or crispy chips/french fries?


----------



## xara (Nov 9, 2020)

honestly,, i think i like both equally aha 

do you have any piercings?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2020)

nope, used to have my ears though.

fave collectible u own?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2020)

Isabelle, I guess. Idk.

What was the last game you beat?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2020)

I believe it was Ultra Moon, though it's been a while so idk.

favorite balloon color/style in Animal Crossing? (they're all in New Leaf)


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 9, 2020)

Red!  Idk why I like the Red balloon so much but it just looks so fitting.  Also it has the recipes I want in New Horizons. 

Favorite flower? (Doesn’t have to be from Animal Crossing)


----------



## Clock (Nov 10, 2020)

There's a lot
Same question


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

blue spider flower

least fave dish (to eat)?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 10, 2020)

Anything with meat 

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

pancakes, dont like waffles.

did you ever play neopets?


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 10, 2020)

yes  still do!

Favorite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> yes  still do!
> 
> Favorite animal?


Nice, wish they'd reply to my ticket lol.

turtle, manatee.

do u like coffee?


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 10, 2020)

not a big fan but some days I’m so tired I need it to function.

If you got a million dollars today but had to spend it today what would you spend it on?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

a nice apartment and stuff for it 

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2020)

A record player/hi-fi setup w/ lots and LOTS of vinyl records, vintage and otherwise. Also lots of band merch, A Switch and New Nintendo 3DS systems along w/ all the games I like for those that are currently available, much swag for our animal friends, new vehicles for my parents  and my sister and her bf and probably donate a **** ton to many well-intended organizations.

What's the next day you're looking forward to?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 10, 2020)

Tbh every day this week. I took a week off from work and am enjoying myself just chilling at home.

how many people do you usually talk to each day?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

Very few in real life besides my family (because of the pandemic).  Gets pretty old and annoying at times.  Online though?  A bunch.

Have you ever used airbnb before?


----------



## deana (Nov 10, 2020)

I have used airbnb only twice. I don't go very many places (even when travel is allowed). 

Last thing you had to drink?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 10, 2020)

A glass of plain water.

How long do you usually last in the shower?


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 10, 2020)

That’s a, interesting way of phrasing it LOL

I usually take like 10 minute showers I guess, sometimes I feel like just sitting there in the water for like 30 min+ tho.

First game ever played?


----------



## Plume (Nov 11, 2020)

I think it was warcraft 2.

What do you do to get comfortable?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 11, 2020)

Honestly its hard for me to get comfortable because of my anxiety. I'm always constantly fidgeting or uncomfortable to some degree. I do take baths to sooth that though.

Favorite book?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 11, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

summer, can't stand all the other cold seasons here..brrr

do u like gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes
Favorite show genre?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

Action/adventure.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)

documentary and also guilty pleasure soaps lol

least fave vegetable?


----------



## Clock (Nov 12, 2020)

Olives and pickles
Least favorite fruit?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

Pears.

Do you like any kind of cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2020)

some yeah as long as it's not those creamy thicc ones

fave pie?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 12, 2020)

apple baybee   

if you could travel to just one place in the world, where would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2020)

good pick

also removing corona probably like, san fran or tokyo..somewhere portugal would be cool too.

fave artist (as in painter/someone who draws etc.)?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 12, 2020)

it is best pie 

my favorite artist /based on their art/... hmm it’s a tough one. i really love all the hudson river school artists, but i think the best of them is probably biersdadt or kensett. i remember the first painting i saw by kensett- my jaw was literally on the floor

new question is: who is your favorite animal crossing NPC?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2020)

tough choice between kk/harvey/kapp'n tbf. i also like katrina.

least fave ac npc?


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 12, 2020)

Kapp'n and Isabelle

If you could turn one of the NPCs species into an actual species for villagers (like Owl, Pidgeon, Tapir...), which one would it be?


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 12, 2020)

Skunk. I love Kicks' model

If you didn't have to worry about money, what is your dream career?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 12, 2020)

i'd probably open up a small cafe or shop of some kind if i didn't have to worry about money, something relaxing and low key, maybe a coffee shop or a bed and breakfast

how often do you exercise a week?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 12, 2020)

Not as often as I need too lol. Trying to get better at it though

Do you like your water ice cold or room temperature?


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

Both are fine
Favorite author?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2020)

Yukio Mishima probs. I also really like Ryu Murakami.

least fave author?


----------



## Ginkgo (Nov 13, 2020)

I'll just state the obvious here: J.K Rowling. LOL

If you got to be an animal for a day which one would you be? (Let's not make this too dark and just assume that nothing violent will happen to you on that particular day regardless of what you choose)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2020)

A manatee for sure. I mean how could you not want to be one?

one really bad movie you've watched?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 13, 2020)

Suicide Squad sorry I just don't think its good

Favorite kid show when you were younger?


----------



## neoratz (Nov 14, 2020)

i'm thinking of the ages 8-12 range rn so i'd probably say flapjack. i haven't seen it in a while but it's still SO ridiculously funny every time i see it, my favorite scene off the top of my head is kid nickels beating up a fly

what's a song that annoys you?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 14, 2020)

Right now it’s Dynamite by bts my roommate likes to annoy me with it.

favorite Pokémon?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2020)

umbreon!

a book that is really bad.. as for writing style, plot etc. not because the author?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 15, 2020)

Twilight (not that I’ll admit to reading it)

what was the last thing you google searched?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2020)

"Middle English" I was interested in how Old English became Middle English and how that was sort of a Germanic-French creole resulting from William the Conqueror appointing a bunch of French nobles. Super interesting to learn how the language you speak came to exist.

Are you saving for a specific collectible?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

Not particularly.  I’m just trying to see how much I can save up at this point.

Favorite TBT collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2020)

pinwheels and star wand don't make me pick lmao

fave soda?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

Sprite.

Same question?


----------



## Clock (Nov 15, 2020)

I'd say sprite as well
Favorite flavor?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

That’s a really good question.  I’m going to have to say strawberry.  There’s a good amount of things that are strawberry-flavored that taste good.

Favorite comic?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

Don’t really read comics anymore but I’m quite fond of Calvin and Hobbes...

Do you have any rare Amiibo?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 15, 2020)

I wish I'm too broke for stuff like that

Whats your dream car if you have one?


----------



## deana (Nov 16, 2020)

Well I don't drive so I don't know anything about what makes a car worth having, but when I was growing up my dad had this cool 1968 Mustang and I liked it a lot so maybe that or a similar classic car. 

How many keys do you have on your keychain?


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't access to having keys
Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2020)

3 i think  though i rarely use the third lol

do you have any amiibo at all (including cards?)


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 16, 2020)

I don’t collect regular Amiibo figures, but I’m a sucker for Amiibo cards. I have an assortment of packs from series 1-4 and Welcome Amiibo. A full collection is unlikely, but I’d love to complete it one day! 

Are you a heavy or light sleeper?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Heavy sleeper. I regularly sleep through my partner’s alarm, I‘ve slept through a fire drill once, and through a history test, and often through plays and films  I wonder why it took them so long to diagnose me with chronic fatigue syndrome honestly 

Do you have a favourite musical?


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2020)

i honestly don’t really like musicals all that much so uh,, no aha

what age did you have your first boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Like 20, or something. Dating as a v shy queer in a rural/conservative area wasn't really an option :’)

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

Never!  LOL

Favorite chip flavor?


----------



## deana (Nov 16, 2020)

All dressed would be my #1 but I like pretty much any chip flavours. 

Do you like / have you ever been downhill skiing?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

I have not and it sounds terrifying 

What would you most like to study?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 16, 2020)

I've been interested in neurology, though that's probably unrealistic. So, maybe teaching?

What's a random memory you have?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 16, 2020)

a long time ago i went to the pool with some family members. they asked me if i could swim & i said "yes" although i couldn't swim & needed floaties. i told them i didnt need floaties and i could do it on my own. then i strolled up to the diving board, jumped off, and sank right to the bottom. i flailed around & a couple of times it seemed like i was getting somewhere but i never made it to the surface. the water was a deep jewel blue. really beautiful. i didnt really think anything as i passed out, just how pretty the water was. yeah uh the rest.... i don't remember the rest! but the story ends with my aunt jumping in the water with all her clothes on to pull me out of the water lmaooo

needless to say i was banned from the pool the rest of the trip 

What was your favorite holiday as a kid & is it the same holiday now?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 16, 2020)

halloween as a kid and its xmas now

are you excited for the holidays?


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 16, 2020)

I am in my own way. I suppose looking forward to would be more accurate, but yes! 

What is your favorite thing about TBT forums?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

The people.  The people throughout the years here have been so lovely that it’s crazy.  This community wouldn’t be anything without all you guys, so give yourselves a pat on the back for me please (staff included).

Same question?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 16, 2020)

My friends and just the nice people here to begin with. It isn’t perfect and drama free, but in spite some stuff that has happened that made me very sad or unhappy, my friends  are the main the reason I’m still here and maybe the trading aspect a little since I don’t like the sound of Nookazon or using even reddit for trades.

What anime/manga would you recommend to anyone?


----------



## Plume (Nov 16, 2020)

Kaiji. The plot is super tense but easy to jump into, plus the designs are appealing even to people who don't like anime.

Do you have a favorite board game?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 16, 2020)

Hm, I don't think so. I haven't played that many board games - but on the top of my head, I think "Trouble" is nice. 

How do you personally motivate yourself?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 17, 2020)

By threatening myself.

Do you think the mods here listen to Cannibal Corpse?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 17, 2020)

I wouldn’t be surprised if a few of them did lol.

what’s your favorite game to play?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 17, 2020)

If you're talking about videogames, then I don't play them much anymore.

Do you or do you not like Black Metal?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

No, I don’t like Black Metal.

Ever been in an actual fight before?


----------



## Clock (Nov 17, 2020)

Not really
Do you get sick often?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes. I have a pretty weak immune system sadly

Favorite fast food place?


----------



## Plume (Nov 17, 2020)

Wendy's, for their spicy chicken sandwich.

What's your favorite food to order out?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 17, 2020)

Do you mean like take out? If so, my favorite is probably pad thai. It's one of the best takeout foods- it doesn't get soggy at all & tastes exactly the same when you bring it home. Plus its just delicious & clears the sinuses!

Which Animal Crossing season is your favorite?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe Spring. All of the trees look nice. Plus, it's around my birthday so-

What's your favorite kind of weather?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2020)

I enjoy light rain, the kind that's not too bad to be outside in. I wouldn't want it every day but I enjoy it when it happens. 

Have you ever not logged in here for over a month?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes, for three years from 2015-2018.

Same question?


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2020)

Nope
How would you rate your day?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2020)

7/10, got some stuff and got some stuff done but i'm feeling a lil stressed 

fave collectible u dont own?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Celeste chick ;w;

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2020)

crescent moon wand but i cant get it anyway lol

what's for lunch/dinner?


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2020)

Leftover falafel!

Favorite animal?


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 18, 2020)

Pygmy goats owo

Any pets?


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 18, 2020)

I have one adorable mini golden doodle that melts my heart every time i see him C:
What's your least favorite part about your acnh or acnl town?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

For my ACNH island: It’s the water area that goes to the ocean on the northeast side.  I have no idea what to do with it, so I just left it as a pool training grounds sort of area.

For my ACNL town: It’s the northeast side as well, as there isn’t much there.

Same question?


----------



## samsquared (Nov 18, 2020)

my acnh island... hm. there's a peninsula I dreamt of putting my house on but it's too narrow and I can't expand it. it went from being the part of the island i was most excited about to the part i was most bitter towards lol

my acnl town... OMG there was this rock next to Re-tail that I had a vendetta against. i remember now- it disrupted my pathing :| . so glad we can destroy rocks now

If you could add one animal _type _to the roster of Animal Crossing villagers, what animal would you choose?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 18, 2020)

Like species? Bats! I would love to see them

Do you have any animals?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2020)

There’s two cats at my dad’s house, one of which, while she technically isn’t “mine” so to say, I take care of a bunch and therefore regard her as mine.

Same question?


----------



## oak (Nov 18, 2020)

I have 2 cats fluffy cats named Finnick (orange) and Lydia (grey). I also have 2 rabbits who look completely different from each other. Theodore is small, fluffy & brown and then Anastasia is 12lbs and mostly white with black details.

Have you ever had a dog as a pet?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 18, 2020)

Yep! I never gone a moment in my life where I _didn't _have a dog as a pet.

If you could adopt a pet besides the usual cat, dog, fish, bunny, what would you choose?


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2020)

Hmm! I'm not really into exotic pets because I don't think they make good pets. Can I say guinea pig? I love guinea pigs. ; ; Maybe a capybara.

Do you like stickers? What is your favorite sticker?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 18, 2020)

I love stickers :0
I unfortunately don't have any at the moment though which sucks, so I can't particularly say I have a favorite.

Weird childhood memory?


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

Honestly its been a while ago, but the weirdest was me being super awkward in the past.
Worst thing ever?


----------



## Plume (Nov 20, 2020)

At the moment, I feel like the worst thing ever is coffee grounds and their ability to INVADE EVERYTHING.

What sound makes you cringe?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 20, 2020)

The sounds of Bong Jovi, His Purple Majesty and Atlanta Morassette.

Same question.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2020)

Autumn Rain said:


> The sounds of Bong Jovi, His Purple Majesty and Atlanta Morassette.
> 
> Same question.



LMAO didn't know "Bong Jovi" was an actual thing - at first I just thought you purposely misspelled Bon Jovi... anyhoo, never really heard the parodies but I tend to blast Bon Jovi songs in the car whenever the come up on the radio and scream the lyrics to get a reaction... hope you don't live where I live lol!

Anyways, I guess certain kinds of screams. Just.... ugh.

Do you keep some sort of agenda?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 20, 2020)

Back in school, I kept a bullet journal with upcoming deliverables and other important dates. Now, I have a sticky note on my monitor with my most important tasks to get done on a daily/weekly basis at work. 

What are 3 items within an arm's reach of where you are right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

My phone, my headphones, and my work laptop.

Same question?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 20, 2020)

My work laptop, a grip strength trainer donut, and a calculator. 

What is/are your favourite snack(s)?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 20, 2020)

I love rice pudding and JELL-O pinwheels, but for every day snacks some crackers will do.

What is your end goal in life?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2020)

To help those in need and be there for others.  I think if I can accomplish that, I’ll be happy.  In order to do so though I need to be able to support myself pretty well first.

Same question?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 20, 2020)

oh gosh that's kind of existential ;w; really i guess to just be happy and make sure i spread the same emotion to others. to be kinds to folks and try and make the world a better place through that even if it's just by brightening someone's day.

hm...same question?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 21, 2020)

To be heard. Always been the quiet kid in the corner who was the outcast of the 'outcast' friend group and was the main one who was bullied. Just really want to serve a purpose in life other than being the kid who gives you answers for the homework.
So yeah, just really don't want to be the shy kid anymore. I want to be a person who can make a lot of people's days better.

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Ninjago! (Rest in piece Kirby Morrow)

Same question?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 21, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2020)

Japanese or Mexican probs

wired or wireless ear/headphones?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 21, 2020)

Never had any wireless headphones, so it's the wired ones by default (I don't like earphones all that much either).

I'm thinking of a number between 1-10. Which number do you think it is? (Guess it right and I'll give you a like).


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 21, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2020)

yes

same q?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

Maybe? I haven't thought hard about that, but Cyrano is one of my favorites, so I guess?

What is your current avatar on this forum supposed to be?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 21, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> 7



You were close! (The number I had in mind was 8).

Getting back to the above question: The Google/Chrome broken image icon.

I'll ask the same question.


----------



## Toska (Nov 21, 2020)

The snooty deer herself, Diana!

What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 21, 2020)

Halloween 

If you could have one wish what would it be?


----------



## Zac Crossing (Nov 21, 2020)

To be happy

Would you rather live on a beach or on a mountain?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)

I'd rather live on a mountain. Well, as long as it isn't secretly a volcano, since my reason for not choosing the beach is hurricanes.

What is your favorite thing you own?


----------



## Zac Crossing (Nov 21, 2020)

A madagascar blanket because it has meaning to me and reminds me of my Grandmother.


Are you a coffee drinker?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 21, 2020)

Not really my forte, but sometimes I drink this whipped coffee my dad makes.

Do you prefer cold or hot beverages,  and why?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 21, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 21, 2020)

Only maple and brown sugar is good, any other kind is gross.

Villager you wish returned to NH?


----------



## Zane (Nov 21, 2020)

Poko :[ Reunite Ike with his son Nintendo

What do you want for Christmas


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 21, 2020)

I want nothing.

Same question.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm very likely to not receive much this Christmas, but I'd love some new camping equipment or a new case for my computer.

It's a great question so I'm forwarding it onto the next person as well!


----------



## xara (Nov 22, 2020)

honestly,, all i want is money aha 

do you celebrate christmas?


----------



## Clock (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes
Favorite weather?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 22, 2020)

Hmm, that's a hard one. I'd say either sunny, cloudy, or snowy.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 22, 2020)

Royal blue (think like Meta Knight blue).

Same question?


----------



## deana (Nov 22, 2020)

Green

Favourite breakfast food?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 22, 2020)

Oatmeal maybe (or yogurt).

Which of the message boards here do you find yourself posting the most in?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 22, 2020)

Definitely the basement lol

do you enjoy cold weather?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 22, 2020)

No not particularly snow is great for about 20 minutes and I don’t like when it’s dark so early. 

what are your favorite food to eat on thanksgiving?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 22, 2020)

The jello salad my mom makes or the pumpkin pie.

same q?


----------



## xara (Nov 23, 2020)

turkey :’^) 

are you religious?


----------



## Neb (Nov 23, 2020)

Nope, I’m agnostic!

Can you cook?


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes, cooking and baking is something we all (my brothers and I) learnt to do growing up. It is something we really enjoy, particularly some old recipes that have been in the family for years we use at times such as Christmas.

Favourite way to spend summer?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't like summer much, so there isn't really a favorite way to spend it (I guess I'm happy just as long as I'm out of the damned 90-100°+ heat).

What is the oldest song you like?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy Together by The Turtles from the 60s

Absolute favourite Nintendo game


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 23, 2020)

Probably some game featuring Mario and Luigi (and Yoshi).

What is the newest song you like?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2020)

Newest? Like newly written? Probably something by Grimes.

Do you have a body part that is more prone to injury?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 23, 2020)

My elbow, shoulder and some nerve near my lung; they all seem to be forever getting injured :[


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 23, 2020)

^ You forgot to ask a question :3


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 23, 2020)

oop me being such a baby ._.

What is the best mobile game?


----------



## jiny (Nov 23, 2020)

idk abt the best but my fav is among us ^^ even tho it is also a pc game LOL

what’s your fav meal of the day? (breakfast, lunch, dinner)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 23, 2020)

...yes.

Favorite chip brand?


----------



## xara (Nov 24, 2020)

lays! why is there more air than chips in the bag, though

how tall are you?


----------



## Clock (Nov 24, 2020)

Around 5 feet I suppose, forgot my height
same q?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 24, 2020)

5’6 I think

What’s the next thing you are looking forward to?


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 24, 2020)

Christmas 
Who is your fave villager


----------



## mogyay (Nov 24, 2020)

vesta!

have you done all your christmas shopping yet? (if you're celebrating)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

No, I haven’t.

Same question?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 24, 2020)

I haven't either. xD 

What's your go-to snack?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 25, 2020)

Usually just fruit of some kind.

Do you like pumpkin pie?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes, I do.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes, I do too.

You suffer... But why?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 25, 2020)

yes!

do you like sweet potato pie?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeppity yep yep.

When was the last time you cleaned out your belly button?


----------



## Toska (Nov 26, 2020)

I don't remember, actually..?

What's your favorite dessert?


----------



## Plume (Nov 26, 2020)

Cake!

Whats your favorite side dish at dinner?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

Mashed potatoes.

Same question?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 26, 2020)

Also mashed potatoes 

what is your favorite subject in school?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 26, 2020)

Math, science, English, or music. ^^

What's your favourite drink to have with a meal?


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2020)

When I’m at home I basically only drink water but if I’m in a restaurant I will drink appalling, ghastly amounts of iced tea with the meal. It goes with anything.

Which color of Pikmin is your favorite?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 27, 2020)

ahhhh how dare you make me choose! D: uuuh i guess it's between white and pink, they're both so cute

what's your favorite pokemon?


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a lot, but one of them is Togepi
Same q?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 27, 2020)

Hmm... I can't pick, so I'll go with Oshawott which was my first favorite.

Favorite vine?


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

I think abt this one a lot

staying hydrated?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2020)

Yep!

Guilty pleasure?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 28, 2020)

Talking to myself!

If you could only listen to one band for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## deleted (Nov 29, 2020)

13-year-old Raven would have said Fall Out Boy. Now, I think I would say Hozier.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## deana (Nov 29, 2020)

Strawberries 

Do you sleep on the left or right side of the bed? Or in the middle?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 29, 2020)

The right side usually 

What’s your favorite color?


----------



## Neb (Nov 29, 2020)

Orange 

What’s a type of cuisine you haven’t tried?


----------



## Clock (Nov 29, 2020)

No clue at all, I think I had tried most of them, but i don't remember which ones I haven't
Favorite cuisine?


----------



## deleted (Nov 29, 2020)

Mexican for sure

Least favorite meat?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 30, 2020)

Rat meat.

What is the longest music album that you have ever heard?


----------



## Clock (Nov 30, 2020)

Not sure, to be honest
same q?


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2020)

idk, I haven't really thought about it. I can say that the shortest album I've listened to is a Minutemen album tho, probably The Punch Line.

Fuzziest thing you own?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 30, 2020)

The lint in my pocket.

Which of the message boards do you like the best here?


----------



## Mick (Nov 30, 2020)

Basement for sure. 

Which of the following would you most prefer, a puppy, a pretty flower from your sweetie, or a large properly formatted datafile?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 30, 2020)

Tough question! Probably the puppy, and if that's taken, a large properly formatted datafile is a good runner-up prize. I've personally never liked flowers as gifts. XD 

Are you right- or left-handed or ambidextrous?


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 30, 2020)

I wish I was ambidextrous, but I'm right handed. My older sister is left handed, though so I'm used to using left-handed scissors 

What is you favorite type of weather?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 30, 2020)

Probably cloudy and rainy type of weather.

How often do you shower/bathe?

EDIT: Quit posting after me!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 1, 2020)

mmmm...snow or rain!

what's an obscure thing you like?


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)

those old virtual pet games for PC, catz 4 and dogz 4!

What's your favorite object in ACNH?


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 1, 2020)

i like the sparkling cider.  that's in acnh, right? ik its in acnl so id be surprised if they didn't add it with the christmas update

when did you start playing AC?


----------



## Clock (Dec 2, 2020)

Around 2010? I have no clue at all, but it was a long time ago.
Favorite drink?


----------



## Toska (Dec 2, 2020)

Coffee! Although I have to use a certain type of milk to drink it  

What's your current goal?


----------



## deana (Dec 2, 2020)

I am trying to finish up my reading goal for the year, I need to read 2 more books this month. 

What is your signature dish / the meal that you cook the most?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 2, 2020)

A classic french omelette 

same question?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Dec 8, 2020)

Tuna and Rice.

Beyblade Burst or Beyblade Metal Fight?
(only beyblade fans can answer I guess lol)


----------



## due (Dec 15, 2020)

Neither, I don't like Beyblade anything

Favourite Sims 4 expansion pack?


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

I've never played Sims 4, but the University expansion pack looks interesting.

Where did your pfp come from?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 15, 2020)

A promotional poster from FEAR's 1982 _**** Christmas _7" single.

Same question!


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

A friend of mine from a Pokémon forum drew this pfp two years ago. It depicts my trainer character from Sun and Moon and my favorite Pokémon!

Favorite drink?


----------



## due (Dec 15, 2020)

Sadly, I can only have water

Favorite season?


----------



## Mick (Dec 15, 2020)

Winter! Mostly because the summer is too hot, there are bugs everywhere, and there is too much daylight, and I hate that. 

Least favourite colour?


----------



## Neb (Dec 15, 2020)

Red.

Favorite season?


----------



## Plume (Dec 15, 2020)

Fall. Spring is cool too, though.

Favorite tbt collectible?


----------



## deana (Dec 15, 2020)

I would say the Aurora Sky collectible probably. 

When is the last time you went outside?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 15, 2020)

um today to put up xmas lights (i love your town name btw @deanapants )

what's the weirdest animal you've ever seen?


----------



## due (Dec 16, 2020)

In real life?
If so, then the Patagonian Mara'


Spoiler: patagonian mara 










Favorite bug?


----------



## Plume (Dec 16, 2020)

Venezuelan poodle moth!

Favorite food?


----------



## due (Dec 16, 2020)

Plume said:


> Venezuelan poodle moth!
> 
> Favorite food?



lol i was thinking the same thing



Spoiler: venezuelan poodle moth


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2020)

For favorite food, maybe Italian cuisine the most lol
Least favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2020)

fish balls... ewwww

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm not a picky eater so that's hard to say. Raspberry white chocolate comes to mind!

Last game other than NH or Pokemon you played?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 16, 2020)

Haven't played any games for like almost a year, so I don't remember, but it was most likely a SNES one.

What is the longest song you know?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm not sure what it's called but it's by the band Rush (pretty sure the song is 2112 but i'm most likely wrong). It's 20 minutes long and I only know of them because my Dad is really into their music.

Favorite time of day?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 16, 2020)

You're correct! That song is indeed called "2112". Rush is also one of my favorites when it comes to Progressive Rock.

As for your question, I think I prefer nighttime.

Which of the message boards/forums here do you like the least?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Dec 16, 2020)

The general ACNH one.

What your favorite Christmas movie?


----------



## Clock (Dec 17, 2020)

There's just a lot I like to be honest
Same q? so it won't be wasted


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 17, 2020)

_The Nightmare Before Christmas_?

Do you like... mushrooms?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeah! Shiitake mushrooms are especially awesome(and healthy). I could also argue for the psychedelic variety though I've had my fair share of psychedelic experience so I'm all set w/ that! xD

Favorite guitarist(if any)?


----------



## Toska (Dec 17, 2020)

Ah, I don't think I have one.

What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 17, 2020)

Bread

Do you like pineapples on pizza? (I haven't taste it)


----------



## deana (Dec 17, 2020)

I do like pineapple on pizza 

How do you usually style your hair? (if you style it at all)


----------



## Plume (Dec 17, 2020)

I almost always wear it down.

What does your favorite pair of shoes look like?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 17, 2020)

i don't have any fav shoes ;w; so im gonna pick a pair of shoes i wanna get someday. i really want a pair of demonias one day, specifically creeper-108 (tho i love alot of their shoes)





do you wear perfume and if you do what does it smell like?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2020)

I do not.

What are some of your guilty pleasures?


----------



## Toska (Dec 17, 2020)

Eating an extremely unhealthy amount of ice cream. It's so good 

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2020)

Chewing tobacco(though I want to quit...I only chew to relive anxiety/stress, as soon as the doc puts me on more effective meds, I'm dropping the habit).

Ever have any supernatural experiences?


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 17, 2020)

Spoiler: yes



When I was a kid, we had a banana tree outside our living room window, and it was flowering. I was watching TV at night when something large flew onto the flower and stared directly at me. It eyes reflected the blue light from the TV and I froze in fear until it flew away.

It looked like a fruit bat (flying fox) except I live in California, not a tropical jungle. So idk what it was!



What is your best moment of the fight or flight response? (Im asking when was the "adrenaline rush" most useful for you)


----------



## Clock (Dec 26, 2020)

Not that much sure, but when i have to hurry up on something, it happens most of the time
What are you not good at?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 26, 2020)

Everything ; w ;

Are you looking foward to New Year's?


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeah! I should be moving right after the new year, so it'll be a pretty busy and fun time!

Do you like plushies?


----------



## Neb (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah, they're cute!

What did you think of the Toy Day event on New Horizons?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

It felt empty. Not enough new items and we didn't even get to think of gifts to give out villagers. Boring compared to New Leaf.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, two actually! Both dogs, one is 6 years old and the other is 1. The lights in my life. 

What's your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## nightxshift (Dec 27, 2020)

Ham, tomato n toasts >

whats your aesthetic?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2020)

tie-dye and basically anything 60s/70s hippie style

same q?


----------



## huuussein (Dec 27, 2020)

really minimalistic, toned down colors, not too bright but still chic

favorite gift you've given? (not just this holiday time)


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 27, 2020)

My birth lol no, gosh, let me think, damn this is really a good question!!
I can't think of an answer so same question! (Honestly just posting because I want to let you know how much I love your question: @huuussein )


----------



## shion (Jan 4, 2021)

anything handmade i've given is very dear to my heart. one time i made my friend a really nice care package though. i put in their favorite treats, some vinyls, a flannel, skincare and makeup products, some fancy tea, a few inside joke gifts, warm socks, and i believe some manga. they really liked it ;;

what is your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Neb (Jan 5, 2021)

I have to go with pancakes! They’re a very filling morning treat.

Do you prefer the city or the country?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2021)

I grew up in a city so I prefer that more. Though I'm really curious as to what a country lifestyle would be like.

Have you ever taken a hiatus on this forum?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes.

What's the next game you're getting?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 5, 2021)

Been looking at Hidden Folks on the eshop... maybe I should buy it.

Are you* READY TO RUMBLE*?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2021)

Uh, yes? Lol.

Are you still holding up well?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2021)

I guess. Outside of my insanity anyway!

What's the hardest game you've ever played?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 5, 2021)

Hardest? Probably Enter the Gungeon, still haven't finished a single charater.
Most frustrating though? Probably Mario 64 lol

How's the weather up there?


----------



## deana (Jan 5, 2021)

Weather app says 0°C, feels like -3 and overcast. 


What did you do today?


----------



## ``` (Jan 5, 2021)

I woke up late afternoon and ate some dinner, watched a few live streams of people playing games, and now I'm off to play Animal Crossing New Horizons to continue decorating my island.

Have you ever been on a tall dropper ride before?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 5, 2021)

never, and i dont think i ever will. they look cool and i love the adrenaline you get from rides like that, however i am terrified of heights and also of rollercoasters and things like it. i am hoping to try once it is safe to go outside to things like that!!!

favorite switch game?


----------



## Toska (Jan 5, 2021)

Toss up between ACNH, FE3H, and Splatoon 2! (Although fe3h may take the win)

Favorite console?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 5, 2021)

mmm probably the switch! 

what's your favorite breed of dog?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 5, 2021)

Dachshund, I had a lot of them growing up, they're so cute and sweet 

What's your favorite cartoon(s)?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2021)

Regular Show
Adventure Time
Gravity Falls
Sonic the Hedgehog(a.k.a. 'Sonic SatAM'...not to be confused w/ Sonic X, Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog or Sonic Underground)
Swat Kats
Clerks: The Animated Series
Dilbert
..and probably a lot of others I can't think of atm.

Can you handle pressure well?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

I worked in a kitchen once. I'd say all right since I got accustomed to it.

Are you craving for chocolate at the moment?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 6, 2021)

nope, chocolate isn't a big craving of mine 

do you have a favourite sanrio character?


----------



## Toska (Jan 6, 2021)

Not really, no!

Same q?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2021)

Nah.

Do you get depressed easily?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

Ooh yeah, I'm depressed all the time, any time I stop doing things and think I start sobbing, it's pretty bad. I was up till 5 am last night (this morning?) worrying about things, I have a headache as a result of it now. It's a large part of life for me unfortunately.  
Sorry if it's tmi, that's just my life atm. lol


What is your favorite insect in ACNH? Are you interested in them irl?


----------



## Toska (Jan 6, 2021)

Good question! Probably the Emperor Butterfly, I just think their color is stunning. In real life, I'm absolutely terrified of bugs. Even tiny, harmless ones! Because of this, I'm happy to say that I've never been stung by a bee. 

What's your favorite snack?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

Even butterflies?

That's a hard question, I love snacks!
I like hot cheetos with lime, popcorn, musubi, and plain glazed donuts, and all sorts of other things too... lol

What's your favorite fruit?


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

my favorite fruit is strawberries~

what video game from your childhood is the most nostalgic to you?


----------



## Neb (Jan 7, 2021)

Every Pokémon game that was released between 2009-2012. That was the golden age of Pokémon for me.

Favorite thing to do outside?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2021)

uh, idk take a walk  i guess not much else you do lol.

least fave NH game


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

going for nature walks! i like looking at local flora a lot

who is a fictional character you can relate to a lot?


----------



## Toska (Jan 7, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Even butterflies?



Yeah... I know, its pitiful.

That's a tough question! I guess I could relate to Lysithea from fe3h a lot.

What's the first thing you do when you wake up?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 7, 2021)

I usually read the news headlines and check emails when I first wake up

If you could visit anywhere in the world where would it be?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 7, 2021)

Probably the UK if the hot mess isn't going on right now.

Is the weather decent in your area at the moment?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 7, 2021)

its cold and cloudy and is supposed to rain later tonight so to others no, but to me yes. i like rain and cloudy days and its not supposed to be heavy so im happy. sometimes i just stand in the rain if it's not too bad. :3

what kind of bag do you use when you go out? to explain; like your wallet, keys, etc. and do you use a backpack, purse, etc.?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2021)

Just a regular backpack. Nothing special.

Out of these three what is your preferred fighting style: magic, melee or ranged?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 7, 2021)

Good question. I'd play it safe and go for ranged fighting style.

Have you ever used a drawing pad?


----------



## Toska (Jan 7, 2021)

Kind of! My friend (who recently joined TBT) brought one over for me to try. I can't draw that well, but it was really cool! It seemed pretty useful.

How long have you known your oldest friend?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 7, 2021)

My friends have moved on, unfortunately, so I can't really say for sure.

Is there an obscure thing you like?


----------



## Clock (Jan 7, 2021)

There was this Buddha board I owned before, but I don't know what happened to it
I liked it though


----------



## Jessi (Jan 9, 2021)

No question to answer

Cold water or room temperature water?


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

cold pls

what time did you go to bed last night?


----------



## Toska (Jan 9, 2021)

Around 12:15, earlier than usual but today I have to move out of my house so I needed the extra sleep.

What's a fond childhood memory you have?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 9, 2021)

Toska said:


> Around 12:15, earlier than usual but today I have to move out of my house so I needed the extra sleep.
> 
> What's a fond childhood memory you have?


I have this Spongebob Squarepants ball and I'd always play with it back in first grade. One day, It was accidentally kicked out of the school yard and I tried to get it back by going to someone and come with me to get the ball. By the time I got back, my ball was no longer there. I was so sad that day and went home without it. The next day during lunch recess, as soon as I went out of the school building, I saw my Spongebob ball that was being used by the school beside mine (it was one building shared by two schools). I was shocked and took it back from them. Do you really consider it stealing if it was yours in the first place? For me, no and I had no problem taking it away from them. I was so happy that I got it back lol. To this day, I still have that very same ball I had back then. It's being displayed on top of the bookcase showing its age. Sorry for the long answer lol.

What's your favourite pie filling?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 9, 2021)

I'd probably go with apple, got quite a sweet tooth so will always pick a sweet pie over a savoury one. Plus apple pie is great during the winter to warm up, tbh though I think crumble is better then pie.

What is your favourite games console?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2021)

everyone knows what my fave game console is lol 

favorite yt series/creator?


----------



## shion (Jan 9, 2021)

right now, brutalmoose

what's your favorite ethnic cuisine?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2021)

Asian, followed by maybe German and/or Polish

What's the last thing you did?.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2021)

I looked at my Tamagotchi.

Have you ever had a cavity before?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2021)

Oh YES! Definitely. In fact I have 2 now w/ the nerves exposed! I should really do something about that.

Most intense game you've ever played?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gradius. It was already hard in the early stages and it certainly didn't get any easier as you progress.

Did you take a nap today?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 10, 2021)

Nope, surprisingly. Usually I start dozing off at 3-4pm-ish.

What's the most cherished thing you own?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2021)

Probably my laptop. W/o it I can't do many things.

Worst pain you've ever been in?


----------



## shion (Jan 10, 2021)

i have lupus, so my flare-ups are definitely the worst. my joints get inflamed and i can't get out of bed. it sucks

last video you watched on youtube?


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2021)

an acnh speedbuild

what time do u usually sleep?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 10, 2021)

2am

Do you like peanut butter?


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 10, 2021)

No

Have you ever changed your username on TBT?


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

a few times, yeah! probably missing a name or two but i’ve been frozendrinks, crybby, harlequin, faiiry and now my current one, xara. :’) 

are you subscribed to anyone on youtube? if so, who?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm subscribed to numerous channels that it's too many to list. I've subscribed to the official FORMULA 1 channel, Jimmy Broadbent, Nathaniel Bandy, Tom97, and kekeflipnote to name a few.

Do you own a console that no longer works?


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

Actually, no! Every console I have ever owned still works.

What's the oldest console you own?


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 10, 2021)

A game boy colour

Do you like miso (soup)?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 10, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Jessi (Jan 10, 2021)

Mint chocolate chip 

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah, I have 3 older siblings, two brothers and a sister

What is your favourite movie?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 10, 2021)

I forgot, but I loved Into the Spider-Verse

What’s something you liked that didn’t age well?


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 10, 2021)

I actually love the original mario kart. I know that a lot of people don't like the original that much but when the nes and snes games included super mario kart for the switch I was stoked.

What's the most disgusting thing you've ever tasted?


----------



## Neb (Jan 10, 2021)

Wasabi. It smells and tasted rancid. I don’t know how people can eat it with sushi.

Favorite time of day?


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

Late at night, when I get to have some free time.

How's 2021 treating you so far?


----------



## deana (Jan 10, 2021)

Could be better could be worse. I would give my 2021 a grade of  C+ 

Favourite fast food restaurant?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2021)

Jollibee.

Something that made you cringe the most?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 11, 2021)

This is probably not the worst one for me (that honour would probably go to certain stories from drunk nights out that aren't getting shared   ) but about 10 years ago I went to New York with my family and while there we decided to go up the Empire State Building. It was all going fine until the elevator we were in stopped, I'm sure it was about floor 80, and the doors opened, for those who don't know you have to swap elevators at this floor in order to get to the observation deck as the building gets narrower at the top. Anyway my dad obviously did not realise this and refused to leave the elevator, claiming we were waiting to get to the top and he would not be getting out at a lower floor, and worst of all he was stood right in front of the door so while I was debating with him no-one could get out! I'm sure it didn't take long at all before my brother and I shoved him out the door so we could get to the next elevator but it felt like an eternity, every now and then I remember this and it always makes me cringe.


What is your favourite animal?


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

Dogs! Or lemurs, to make it a not as basic animal.

How did you come up with your username?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2021)

My username has something to do with koopa shells you use in Mario Kart. Green Shell wasn't gonna cut it so I decided to put a little spice and went with the username you see here: Shellzilla. Someone on here a while back joked that I should look out for Shellkong lol.

Have you ever done pixel art?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2021)

uuum well does minecraft count? i enjoy making pixel art in that game <:3

do you sleep with a stuffed animal and if so what is it?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes, it's Stitches. 

How are you feeling right now in terms of the pandemic?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2021)

pretty meh, hard to get job and dumb restrictions they put on without compensating people.

have you ever eaten/drunk a fly by accident?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2021)

I think I did. My mouth was open when a fly flew inside one time and when I relaxed it, it felt like I bit something crunchy. It must've landed on my teeth. Gross.

When was the last time you didn't feel well?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 11, 2021)

A week-ish ago. I had a pretty mild cold, i'm fine now though.

What was the last dessert food you had?


----------



## Plume (Jan 11, 2021)

Pez!

Favorite soda?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 11, 2021)

Root beer 

Did you sleep well?


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

No. Since I moved, my dog is having a hard time sleeping all night. I now have to get up multiple times through the night so she'll stop whining and barking.

What's your favorite collectable in your current lineup?


----------



## deana (Jan 13, 2021)

Probably the puppy plush  ☺ 


Last show that you watched?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 13, 2021)

ridiculousness. it's all i've been watching lately xD

do you have any snow in your area?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 13, 2021)

Nope   I love seeing the snow but we hardly ever get any here, I just seem to get a lot of rain recently

What's the last song you listened to?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yummy Trip - Solaya





Do you like Maynards candy?


----------



## shion (Jan 14, 2021)

i do! sour watermelons slap

what's the last thing you were disappointed by?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 29, 2021)

I guess by some of the changes that another website I use is currently implementing.

Did you or did you not hoard toilet paper last year?


----------



## Clock (Jan 30, 2021)

I think we hoarded toilet paper as well.
Have you tried programming before?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 30, 2021)

No, but my mom tried to get me into it because I can stick game mods inside a file folder on the PC.

Favorite kind of doughnut?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2021)

Boston creme!

Same q?


----------



## xara (Jan 30, 2021)

hm. a bit basic but chocolate-dipped is so good . that + literally anything from krispy kreme. ;p

what’s one thing you were hoping to do last year that you didn’t get to do because of the pandemic?


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 30, 2021)

Go to *Busch Gardens Williamsburg!*

If you were given the opportunity to witness any event in history, (your own history, your family history, or even ancient history) 
Where would you go, *and Why*?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 30, 2021)

When the subway first opened in the city I live in which was over 60 years ago. The reason why is because I wanted to see what the subway system looked like before and how it worked compared to today.

Favourite sandwich?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

fried egg with chicken slices and loads of butter sounds gross but it's so nice 
even better in a bagel 

how many games do u own? like on all consoles


----------



## Toska (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh my...definitely over 50. I definitely have previously owned over 100+ games though!

First console you've owned?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 30, 2021)

Probably Super Nintendo.

Same question.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

the original ds in pink, like that really chunky ds
i used to share it with my siblings until they both got a ds lite and i was stuck with some old basic ds lol

who's ur favourite singer?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2021)

Well, one in particular is Billy Joel. He's so versatile in his music, and I think he's very talented. 

Ever rode in a convertible with the top pulled down?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah I have, nice during the summer but can't say I'm a massive fan as its often too windy and the music always gets drowned out by the noise on the roads.

What is your favourite film?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 31, 2021)

at the moment it's steven universe the movie & the animal crossing movie
i know a lot of people hate steven universe but i love it so much 
and the animal crossing movie is like the most pure thing on the entire planet 

have u ever been on a plane?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes, plenty of times before (you asked this same question in a different thread not too long ago, XD).

Have you ever gone skateboarding?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 31, 2021)

lol i thought i did but couldn't remember 

also yes an old friend of mine gave me her skateboard and i fell off 2 seconds later, i still have the skateboard but never use it lol

what is the last tv show u watched?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2021)

It was in The Person Below Me thread around a week ago (to be honest, I do the same thing sometimes without realizing it).

As for your question, that would be Naruto.

What is the last movie you watched?


----------



## Toska (Jan 31, 2021)

The Mask! A decent movie, in my opinion.

How are you doing?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2021)

Okay I guess.

Has a song ever moved you to tears?


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't think so? Not very emotional in that way

What did you eat todaaay?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

i've only just woke up so i haven't eaten yet, unless u count the ice cream i ate at 12am lol

what's ur favourite ice cream? i got ice cream on my mind now


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2021)

A few come to mind: pistachio, peanut butter caramel, cookie dough, party flavor, blueberry cream, etc. It's really hard to pick just one!

Same q?


----------



## Ella. (Feb 1, 2021)

My favorite ice cream is either cookies n cream or cookie dough depending on my mood.

What's your favorite sports team?


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 1, 2021)

Manchester United!

What’s your favorite food?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

dorayaki and ben & jerrys cookie dough switch ups 
they're both so tasty i can't choose

what's ur favourite game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 1, 2021)

This is a really tough question because I have so many favourites. If I had to choose, it would be Gran Turismo 4 because I still come back playing that game years after its release in 2005.

Do you have a favourite laundry detergent smell?


----------



## deana (Feb 1, 2021)

I love the smell of gain laundry detergent I am pretty brand loyal to them lol 

What's your favourite kind of soup?


----------



## Velo (Feb 1, 2021)

Creamy potato soup! Just no bacon in it pleaseeeee.

Have you ever done yoga?


----------



## tumut (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope.


What's ur fav vegetable


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2021)

cucumber i suppose

worst vegetable to eat?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 1, 2021)

Eggplants.

Foods you don’t mind eating?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2021)

Almost anything. I'm the opposite of a picky eater.

How's the weather where you're at?


----------



## Anj2k6 (Feb 1, 2021)

Decent honestly. I'm in AZ so it's like 60s-70s at the moment. We did have snow for a few hours a few days ago surprisingly! 

Do you have any youtube channels/content creators you really enjoy watching?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 2, 2021)

vivziepop! she has a couple of amazing shows on youtube and is literally an incredible animator i adore animation ☆
also that youtuber jazzgal, she had a cool nookazon series where she caught scammers so that was pretty funny 

what's ur favourite animal crossing game?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2021)

of those i have played, definitely new leaf. wild world aged a bit bad, but it is/was really good though.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2021)

Animal Crossing for the GameCube for sure!  My fondest memories of AC were from that game.

Same question again?  XD


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 2, 2021)

mine will always be HHD because it has everything lol 

same question again because i'm uncreative


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 2, 2021)

Lol the chain of asking the same question. Anyway, it would be New Leaf because it introduced me to the series and helped me out with some of the real life stuff, including drawing.

Would you fly a plane if given the opportunity? If so, what kind of plane is it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2021)

probably, dunno though.

do you play neopets?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't think I know what those are (don't laugh), so I'll say no.

What is the weirdest or most "inaccessible" artist/musician that you listen to? (If any).


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 2, 2021)

i'd fly in one (i never have :v), but flying one myself no. 

what's your favorite thing you own?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 2, 2021)

i have a massive pillow shaped like a pencil and i honestly love it more than my nintendo consoles

what ur least favourite thing u own?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 2, 2021)

Probably the cheap, used DVD player that was given to me by relatives some years ago. The thing does not have any directional buttons, and neither did it come with any remote control. I rarely ever watch DVDs, but when I do, it's just plain frustrating to not be able to fast forward/reverse or select specific chapters. 

Same question.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2021)

ehh probably like all papers you HAVE to save for years if they were to control like your income, bills or such.. jeez lol

do you like mustard?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 3, 2021)

nope! i hate it so much lol sorry

do u like ketchup?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2021)

so do i xD

yes, not on everything though like some XD

do YOU like ketchup?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 3, 2021)

i love ketchup
my cousin puts it on pasta which is super gross imo
but i still like it aha

do u like bbq sauce? i'm getting really hungry now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2021)

haha yeah i do

sorry xD

anyway, worst game you played (story, gfx, anything)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 3, 2021)

One of those low quality mobile games. I don’t remember the name, and it’s probably the best to stay that way.

Do you drive?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 3, 2021)

Yep, I do.

Asking this question again, since it went unanswered the first time:

What is the weirdest or most "inaccessible" artist/musician that you listen to? (If any).


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2021)

Probably almost every death metal and black metal band I listen to LOL!! A couple in particular come to mind though...Dying Fetus, Cannibal Corpse, Immolation, Nile, Obituary, Morbid Angel, Cloak of Altering, Rotting Christ, Anaal Nathrakh, etc.

Same q?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

idk my music taste is all over the place yet kinda basic tbh
it's like madeon, taylor swift, linkin park

i don't really know what would be considered inaccessible unless u count zach callison his music is lit as heck
i can't find his music anywhere, had to download it off youtube, same with madeon actually 

what's ur favourite drink?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2021)

Blueberry soda.

Do you have any unhealthy habits?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 4, 2021)

Not really, sometimes my sleep pattern is all over the place when I'm up too late and when I'm out with friends there may be one too many drinks involved (not that's such a problem with lockdown and if I can't remember the night does it really count  ) so they're probably slightly unhealthy habits, for my body anyway, but mostly I'd say no, most of my habits are healthy.

Whats the last thing you ate?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

croissants

what is ur favourite game villain?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2021)

Dr. Robotnik/Eggman.

What's your jam right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2021)

this, absolutely magnificent!

(this tv series made me listen to a bunch of opera stuff lol)

least fave video game character?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2021)

Amy Rose...or Zubat...or some of the Fire Emblem ones...or, yeah there's probably too many to count.

What book are you reading right now?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

amy is literally so annoying i hate her too lol
anyway books, i'm currently rereading "miki falls: summer" which is my favourite out of that series (probably also my favourite book lol)

same q?


----------



## deana (Feb 4, 2021)

I just finished Oryx and Crake today and going to start on the next book The Year of the Flood tomorrow. 

How much water do you usually drink per day?


----------



## Toska (Feb 4, 2021)

Not enough, maybe 4 cups? I don't drink pop or anything, I just generally don't drink enough.

Do you have any fond childhood memories? (I know I've asked this before, I just enjoy listening to stories, haha)


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 4, 2021)

there's so manyyy, i had a wonderful childhood 

-i used to play pokemon battles irl using little pokemon toys with my siblings
-i also remember years ago at 3am one night, my sister told me there was an animal crossing movie and we stayed up quietly watching it
-me and my family used to always take my old dog, cookie, out to the park almost everyday
-and finally, me and my sister were absolutely obsessed with the movies shrek 2 and freaky friday, we could literally quote the entire of both movies 

so the best times i had were spent with just my parents, siblings and our old doggo lol
awh i love past memories 

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll list some:
- Watching my dad play Super Mario Bros. 3 and Mike Tyson's Punch Out for the NES
- Meeting my sister for the very first time. I still remember the way she cried back then
- Playing Zelda Twilight Princess and getting scared easily
- Going to The Philippines to meet my family relatives. My grandfather would always drive the car and I loved it.

Are there any food brands that exist in your country but nowhere else?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2021)

Hawkins Cheezies are the first thing I thought of. Way better than Cheetos in my opinion, and I don't think you buy them easily outside Canada. 

Any new hobbies/interests this year so far?


----------



## Neb (Feb 5, 2021)

I’ve gotten really into enhancing old and/or grainy photos on photoshop.

same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 5, 2021)

I don't think I've picked up any new ones so far.

What is your BMI?


----------



## Toska (Feb 5, 2021)

I just looked online and it said 18.2. So that!

What'd you have for dinner?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 5, 2021)

I had tofu with sauteed beans on the side.

Are you hungry?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

yes but i legit just ate a tub of ice cream so i'm trying to not eat rn 

what was the last thing u ate?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 5, 2021)

Some red bell peppers

Something you wish you were better at?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 6, 2021)

Anything with numbers, specifically advanced maths.

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

i think i give people the idea my favourite colour is pink but it's actually mint green lol ☆

what's ur favourite album?


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 6, 2021)

*"Born & Raised"*  by _John Mayer._

Do you think the first person who discovered and ate honey was mentally okay? What's something crazy you would do for science and humanity?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

they took a big risk but it was worth it lol
i put honey on my cereal every morning!
tbh i wouldn't do anything crazy like that myself, like trying something no one else has done before is a bit scary imo 

if u could hang out with 1 person (this can be literally anyone alive or dead)
who would u chose?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 6, 2021)

That is really hard so I'm going to cheat slightly and pick 1 alive and 1 dead person - for the still living I'd pick David Attenborough as I'm an animal lover and I think he'd have so many great stories to tell, plus he always seems like a really nice man. For the dead I'd pick Galileo Galilei as science used to be one of my top subjects at school and I would be fascinated to hear all his stories and theories on astronomy.

What is your favourite season?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2021)

Autumn :3

Are you sick and tired of being sick and tired?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 6, 2021)

Omg yes

do you prefer your coffee iced or hot?


----------



## Faceless (Feb 6, 2021)

I don't drink coffee
Favorite non animal crossing video game


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 6, 2021)

The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess

Hot or cold temperature?


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2021)

Probably cold, but that's just because I feel it'd be easier to get warm!

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 6, 2021)

Probably cold as well, mainly due to how dreadfully hot it gets where I currently reside in.

What was the last store you went to?


----------



## Faceless (Feb 6, 2021)

Dicks
Favorite villager


----------



## deana (Feb 6, 2021)

Peewee 


Do you wear slippers in your house?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 7, 2021)

No, currently don't have any, but would probably be good to get some one day.

Do you like _Seinfeld_?


----------



## Toska (Feb 7, 2021)

No.

What's your favorite vegetable?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2021)

Cabbage, you can make so many things out of it like kimchi or cabbage rolls. Most vegetables are good though. 

Favorite Mario game?


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

super mario bros on the wii

favourite type of food?


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

I enjoy Mexican food a lot

new leaf or new horizons?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2021)

Toska said:


> No.


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 8, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> View attachment 354943


lolll


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2021)

What happened to asking questions?

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

the animal crossing movie and steven universe the movie 
also shrek 2, megamind, howl's moving castle oof too many 

same q?


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 8, 2021)

Maybe Coraline? I watch it so much lol. It terrified me when I first saw it as a kid but I love it so much. That or some Studio Ghibli movies! I love Howls Moving Castle, Kiki’s Delivery Service, etc. And Disney movies! The Lion King & Tangled are some of my favourites 
Why are most of my favourite movies kids movies whoops

Favourite kind of soup?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Feb 8, 2021)

Top Ramen  specifically, chicken

What kind of music are you into?


----------



## Faceless (Feb 8, 2021)

Metal and Comedy
same question


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 8, 2021)

You can let me listen to almost anything, and mainly anything in the way of EDM, rock, jazz, acapella and classical.

What languages do you speak?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

idk what genres each one is but i like madeon, linkin park, taylor swift, alien ant farm, incubus, recently started liking perfume 
so much lol

what's ur favourite animal?

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021

wow sneak lol
i speak english and some gujarati

i'm gonna keep my question


----------



## Faceless (Feb 8, 2021)

Turtles
Favorite rock type


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 8, 2021)

If were talking about music rock, then  soft rock would be my favorite. If were talking about rocks as in the kind we find on the ground outside (which were probably not) then it would be Igneous rocks.

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## Faceless (Feb 8, 2021)

The dark, and yes I was referring to the kind you find outside
Favorite AC furniture type


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2021)

Seastar said:


> What happened to asking questions?



Did you not see Katie's question?


Never played AC, so I honestly have no idea.

How many full-length albums do you estimate that you have listened to?

Edited post since I thought of a better question


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2021)

uhh,, maybe 3 or so? 

when was the last time you went outside?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 14, 2021)

Two days ago when I went to the park.

Same question!


----------



## deana (Feb 14, 2021)

Today to go to and from work, I have to walk about 20 minutes total each way so I'll count that as outside time.

Basic question: how tall are you?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2021)

6’4 (1.9304 meters)

Same question?


----------



## Neb (Feb 14, 2021)

5'08 1/2.  I am short lol.

What's the last game you played?


----------



## arikins (Feb 14, 2021)

acnh ! what else haha ?
comfort movie/show ? (for context, anything that you can watch when something bad happens to you and it brings comfort)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't think I have any (I'm not a big movie/TV person).

Where were you when 9/11 went down?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

i was 6 months old in the uk

what's ur favourite book?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 14, 2021)

that's tricky, I love reading and there are a lot of books I really like but I'll pick The Woods by Harlan Coben (in short its a fictional story about a prosecutor in New Jersey trying to find the truth about what happened to his sister when she went missing at a camp 20 years ago following the discovery of the body of a man who also went missing at the time) - my favourite book genre is crime thriller and while overall this may not be the best Harlan Coben book, it is the first one I read from him so it holds a special place in my heart.
Think there's a Netflix series based on it but its set in Warsaw and I've not seen it so so don't know how true it is to the book

What's your favourite type/flavour of doughnut?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2021)

anything with like vanilla sauce (like, not custard but more thick sauce-ish) filling. 

favorite thing to drink (except water lol)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2021)

Mango juice.

What's the colour of the joycons on your switch?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

green, red, blue and pink but i prefer to use my pro controller since the joycons drift

have u decorated ur switch?


----------



## deana (Feb 14, 2021)

I have some of those little thumb grips, the animal crossing leaf ones but that's all. 


What time do you usually wake up in the morning?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2021)

7 am for work, 9 am otherwise mostly

same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 14, 2021)

About 7 o 8 n da mo'nin'.

Same question?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 14, 2021)

well... 10-11am 

same q because i'm not creative lol


----------



## JemAC (Feb 14, 2021)

probably about 8am on average but recently I've fallen into the habit of going back to sleep till 10

what did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 14, 2021)

burger king ;w;

what's your favorite dairy queen blizzard?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 14, 2021)

Me not know. Me not go to dairy queen. Me not eat blizzard.

Do you think neanderthals are cute?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

no, tbh they kinda freak me out 

what consoles do u own?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 15, 2021)

mainly a lot of Nintendo ones - 64, Gameboy, Gamecube, DS, 3DS, WiiU and Switch are the ones I still have around at the top of my head, technically I own a Wii console that I shared with my sister but she took it and an Xbox when she moved out and there's a PS2 and PS4 around somewhere but I don't think the PS2 works that well anymore so its relatively useless

what was the first game you ever played/or the game you have the earliest memory of?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

my first game was that build-a-bear one on the ds, i refused to play anything else aha

same q?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2021)

wild world. :’)

have you ever painted your nails before?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2021)

yes loads of times but i always end up eating it so i stopped lmfao

a major pet peeve(s) of yours?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 15, 2021)

When technology refuses to work when I'm told to fix it by my parents. Seriously, why does it always happen around that time?

Is there a song you listen to that's NOT in english?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

loads actually, i love a lot of japanese music, i like that spanish song by selena gomez and i listened to a kpop song the other day, which was alright
but yeah mainly japanese music

if u could time travel irl, what date would u go to?


----------



## Toska (Feb 15, 2021)

Good question! Probably back to elementary school to change my actions. That way I could prevent getting hurt it the future 

Same q?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 15, 2021)

The summer before 4th grade. I screwed up something then.

What’s something you enjoy that you never thought you would?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

lol the spiderman into the spiderverse movie

my brother told me to watch it but i don't care for superhero movies however this one was so good it became my 4th favourite movie 

what's ur favourite memory?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2021)

right off the top of my head my favorite memory has to be back in 2011-2012 when I was in homeschooling in 7th grade and I got to spend all my free time watching King of the Hill and playing games like Super Mario 64 and Animal Crossing GCN. I would still be doing that if I weren't so busy w school lol

do you own an NES? if not, have you yourself ever owned one?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 15, 2021)

I didn't own it myself, but I did have one when I was younger. Pretty sure it was sold a couple years ago. I still own several NES systems in Animal Crossing Gamecube so those count at least a bit, right? 

Do you have a favorite shovelware game?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't think I do.

How the hell are you?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 17, 2021)

shovelware? *looks it up* oooh you mean like what vinesauce plays sometimes. i thought you meant like shovel knight. xD mmmm...no i don't think i have a favorite that i can think of.

have you ever owned a special version of a console? like the pikachu nintendo 64!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> How the hell are you?


i am very tired since i woke up 7 minutes ago lol



SmoochsPLH said:


> have you ever owned a special version of a console? like the pikachu nintendo 64!


yup, i own a pokemon black dsi but i got the game pokemon black 3 days before so my mum somehow convinced the shop to give me pokemon white with a black dsi
then my brother took the white game and lost it, we still haven't found it to this day

anyway, what country have u always wanted to go to and have u been there yet?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 17, 2021)

that's a really good question, honestly my list of places I want to go is endless though   from a young age I've always wanted to go to the Bahamas (a bit odd as I'm really not a beach lover) and I did make it there a couple of years ago on a cruise but I'd still like to go back for a holiday, two places I really want to go that I haven't been yet are a road trip around California (know this is a state rather then a country) and Japan (I'd love visit Kyoto during cherry blossom season)

what is your favourite animal?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

definately pandas but deers are a super close second 

if u could only listen to 1 singer for the rest of ur life, which singer would u choose?


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 20, 2021)

probably tatsuro yamash ita (without the space lmao)! i've become obsessed with his music over quarantine

have you ever dyed your hair or wanted to?


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 20, 2021)

yes! I dyed the ends of my hair purple last summer and this year I'm planning on either doing my full head or just the underneath part, still undecided.

what was the last thing you ate?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 20, 2021)

some banana and kiwi

what's your favourite drink that's not water?


----------



## deana (Feb 20, 2021)

Vanilla coke or coffee. I can't choose between those but those are my favourite drinks 

Last thing you google searched?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

animal crossing amiibo figure list
(me and my sister are trying to get them all)

have u ever mixed 2 cereals?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 20, 2021)

Ye, but only when there's like two cereal boxes that are nearly empty :3

Same question!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2021)

I don’t eat cereal anymore, so no.

Favorite day of the week?


----------



## deana (Feb 21, 2021)

My schedule is really all over the place all the time which makes this a bit difficult to answer but I'm gonna say Thursday. I enjoy a good Thursday. 

Are there any long running tv shows that you've seen every single episode of?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 21, 2021)

Psych the best tv show ever

Round or not round headed cats and yes this matters for cats


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 22, 2021)

I'll take the circular-challenged cats, kid.

If I leave here tomorrow would you still remember me?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2021)

of course! 

same question?


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, definitely! You have a very warm presence.

Do you have a favorite holiday ornament/decoration?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

yes, i have a clear glass christmas tree ornament in the shape of a heart with a picture of my old dog in it, i loved her so much so that one's my favourite 
like i still do and always will love her 

what's ur favourite pizza topping?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 22, 2021)

Onions. Do I need to say more?

Do you like the smell of gasoline?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 22, 2021)

no not really xc

what's your favorite tootsie pop flavor?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2021)

I don’t like tootsie pops.

Favorite Pokemon type?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

fairy, dragon and steel ☆
couldn't pick just 1 lol

who is ur favourite ac villager?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2021)

Lucky.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)

Kiki and Ruby.

Same question?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 22, 2021)

wolf link all the wayyyy ♡

what is ur favourite ac personality?
sorry i broke the chain lol


----------



## Merielle (Feb 22, 2021)

I really like Normal villagers!  They're very sweet and chill ahaha.

What's your comfort food?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 22, 2021)

goldfish crackers. they're always easy to get/keep down. so is watermelon and jello.

what's your comfort object and do you bring it everywhere (mine's any of my stuffed animals/toys)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 22, 2021)

Don't have any, son!

What is your current hairstyle?


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)

Shoulder length with bangs.

Do you have a favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 23, 2021)

yup, i have a pair of these and they are the best shoes i own


Spoiler







i just woke up and can't be bothered to get up and find my own shoes so here is a picture from google lol



same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 23, 2021)

Not really.

Favourite music genre to listen to?


----------



## Plume (Feb 23, 2021)

Probably alt rock with elements of hardcore punk, like a fast guitar and chaotic vocals.

Do you have a favorite house plant?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 24, 2021)

I really like Areca Palms!!

Do you make plans for holidays or just let things happens?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 24, 2021)

I make a lot of plans usually for where I'm going to go on holiday so that I can book it early (other then one very spontaneously booked holidays to Las Vegas), though most holiday plans are up in the air at the moment till I know when I can go abroad. I don't make plans for what I'm going to do on the holiday though, usually just decide on the day while I'm there.

Do you have a favourite Pokemon game?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 24, 2021)

yup, alpha sapphire with ultra moon as a close second 
(i also love pokemon x and black lol)

same q?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 24, 2021)

I really like Alpha Sapphire (it always seems very underrated) and outside of the main series I like Pokemon Colosseum, both games I could happily play again   

How is the weather where you are?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 24, 2021)

It's pretty cloudy. Checking the local weather, there's gonna be a mix of snow and rain on Saturday.

Are there some things you find unusually satisfying?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm not sure that's unusual, but I find it extremelly satisfying to order my Desktop.. like to have everything nice and tidy.

Do you have your driving license ?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 25, 2021)

I do. However, I can't drive by myself yet along with other conditions I have to follow in my province. My road test will be on March 11. I hope I pass...

What did you do today?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 25, 2021)

Pretty much nothing

Do you have any pets? If so what are they and i wanna know their names hehe


----------



## nordskjev (Feb 25, 2021)

A dog! (His name is Tobey)

Are you using your phone right now?


----------



## Plume (Feb 25, 2021)

Nope, I'm on my PC.

What's your favorite candy?


----------



## deana (Feb 25, 2021)

Sour patch kids or something similar.

Same question?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 25, 2021)

Black licorice, and rice candy.

Which do you like more: sweet, savory, sour, or salty?


----------



## Merielle (Feb 25, 2021)

I love sour things probably more than is good for me. ;v;

Who is your favorite artist?


----------



## Plume (Feb 25, 2021)

That's really hard to answer! Right now I'm going to say Charles Burchfield or Odilon Redon.

Favorite school subject?


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 26, 2021)

theatre, but if i have to choose academics it would be english

what's your favorite animal?


----------



## JemAC (Feb 26, 2021)

I love a lot of the semi-aquatic animal species but my favourite would have to be the seal (in particular the harp seal) which has been my favourite animal since I saw a picture of it when I was very young, probably about 5 or 6. I do also really like sea lions (eared seals), penguins, turtles, otters and the platypus (so a lot of animals really)

what is the most recent video game you've played?


----------



## nordskjev (Feb 26, 2021)

Pokemon Black

What's your favorite music genre?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Bossa Nova is slowly becoming one of my favourites. A lot of them may have the same bass line or whatever it's called, but the other instruments compliment it well in my opinion. Just like how tofu goes well with a lot of foods.

Do you prefer night or day?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

Definitely night. Im basically nocturnal on days where im free lol

cats or dogs?


----------



## Plume (Feb 26, 2021)

CATS

Same question?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

cats 

Summer or winter


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Summer for sure.  I hate the winter.

What have you had to eat today?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Feb 26, 2021)

Ciabatta with nut butter spread. 

How many glasses of water have you had today? Friendly reminder to stay hydrated.


----------



## Toska (Feb 26, 2021)

Err, its noon and I haven't drank any yet. Better go get some!

What's the longest break you've taken from TBT?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 26, 2021)

Uhh like 6 months

Whats your favorite tv show?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

I barely watch TV. Kim’s Convenience probably.

What food was the most tastiest to you ever?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)

i really like bratwurst! 

what's your favorite song right now?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 27, 2021)

This one, which features the memorable line of...

"**** YOU, I WON'T DO WHAT YOU TELL ME!"





EDIT: Don't worry, moderators. I posted a censored version of RATM's "Killing In The Name".

What are some of your favourite threads from the General Discussion board?


----------



## deana (Feb 28, 2021)

Well I think this thread is rather fun sometimes lol I also like the ever had that villager thread for *the AC memories* and the what are you happy about today thread. And more of course but I'll leave it there. 

What's your favourite sport to watch?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 1, 2021)

I don't have any! Just have always found them tedious.

I'm thinking of a number between 1 and 100. What do you think it is?

Guess it right, and I'll give you 100 of my bells* (You only get one guess!)

*Don't exactly know how to do this, but I'll try to find out. If this is not possible, then I'm terribly, terribly sorry ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 1, 2021)

86 👁👁

what's ur favourite animal


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Eagles.

If you liked a piece of music from an artist you've never heard before, do you go on to listen to more of their music?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 1, 2021)

all the time ♡
i adore so many different kinds of music so i try to find as many different artists as i can

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

No, I don’t.

Have you ever been in a car crash?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

Thankfully, no, and hopefully that will always be my answer for the rest of my life. But if you count racing games, then I've been in a lot of incidents and yet, I turned out just fine lol.

Ever had cheesecake before?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes, and I found it to be disgusting.

Ever played a Mario game before?


----------



## deana (Mar 1, 2021)

A few. I'm working on Super Mario Odyssey currently 

 What kind of cellphone do you have? (if you have one?)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2021)

I think it's an IPhone 6S. Before that, I had a Samsung Galaxy 3 mini which is currently missing a battery and shattered really badly.

Do you have any Amiibo cards?


----------



## Plume (Mar 1, 2021)

I have Felicity's card and a bootleg Punchy.

Same question?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 1, 2021)

i have way too many to name!! bur yes, a lot 

fave disney movie?


----------



## Neb (Mar 1, 2021)

The Emperor’s New Groove! While it’s not a grand adventure, it’s a hilarious, fun time. I can’t recommend this movie enough.

Do you have an allergy?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 1, 2021)

Cashews.  They actually used to be my favorite nut, but I developed an allergy to them later. ;; Thankfully I'm fine as long as I don't eat them.

What's your favorite combination of colors?


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 1, 2021)

orange and light brown/hazel. it reminds me of the autumn, which is my favorite time of year. also I just find them nice to look at.

Favorite candy bar?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 1, 2021)

Hershey's Cookies and Cream.

Song that you always repeat?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 2, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> 86 👁👁



It was 23!

The Church's "Under The Milky Way". Such a beautiful song (and probably the best one from their 1988 _Starfish _album).






Same question?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 2, 2021)

Right now, the song I constantly have on repeat is Black Madonna by Cage the Elephant.

What's a song that took a while to grow on you?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 3, 2021)

There are various, but none come to mind other than Disturbed's "Prayer". I haven't ever been a big fan of this band, but they did have some good tracks early on. I remember liking most of the singles from 2000's _The Sickness_, but when they released their second album (_Believe_) two years later, I just couldn't vibe with the lead single. As I heard it get played more and more on the radio, I slowly started liking it ("Prayer" features one their best choruses).






Same question?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

Anything by Gorillaz, all their songs feel weird at first but once I listen to it a few times, BOOM! Instant Classic!

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

uhh idk 
oof that question will stay in my head for a while 

what's the best game u've ever played?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

Smash Bros Brawl 

What is life?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 3, 2021)

A test.

I'm thinking of a number 1-100. What do you think it is? (Again, guess it right and I'll give you 100 of my bells. Only one try!).


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

74

what's ur favourite food?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 3, 2021)

Ooh, you were very close! The number that I had in mind was 77! 

I am not sure. These days, I mostly eat out of necessity rather than enjoyment.

Out of the original, first 150 Pokémon, which one is your favourite?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Ooh, you were very close! The number that I had in mind was 77!


darn, i'll guess it 1 day 

also eevee!

same q?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 3, 2021)

That's tough, but I'd pick Dragonair!

Do you prefer cake or ice cream?


----------



## Plume (Mar 3, 2021)

100% cake

Cheez-its or cheetos?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 3, 2021)

Let's go with Cheetos!

I'm thinking of a number between 1-100. What is it?

This time, the next user gets 3 guesses!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

65, 92, 48

what's ur favourite time of year?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 3, 2021)

Another close call! The number I had in mind was 62!

Autumn. October is probably my preferred month of all!

Same question?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 3, 2021)

Probably winter, in particular the whole month of December as I love Christmas and all the build up to it - though the downside is some days it can get way too cold

What is your favourite fruit?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 3, 2021)

I like most fruit, but if I had to pick one, I'd say kiwi!

Do you have a pet?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

i have a dog, she's ok i guess
although my first dog was the best pet to ever walk this planet and no dog i get will ever be as amazing as she was 

same q?


----------



## Faceless (Mar 3, 2021)

No i'm not allowed to have pets at my apartment
Favorite play?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 3, 2021)

Ah, can I say Hamilton? I don't know many plays, or remember them.

If you had to choose a different irl name then the one you go by right now, what would it be?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

i’ve always liked the name Dominique, i think i’d choose that

pencil or pen?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 3, 2021)

pencil because i like drawing

if u had all the money in the world, what would be the first thing u buy?


----------



## Plume (Mar 3, 2021)

A house. @_@

Same question?


----------



## Faceless (Mar 3, 2021)

Game Freak
Same queston


----------



## arikins (Mar 3, 2021)

a kitten and all its supplies
anime or kpop ?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 3, 2021)

anime, although i’ve been listening to a bit of kpop recently.

digital or traditional art?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 3, 2021)

I do both, but I'd pick digital.  You don't have to keep buying supplies, and it can be hard to take good quality photos of traditional art, which isn't a problem with digital.

Do you customize the appearance of your video game console(s)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 3, 2021)

Not really. Call me an old person, but I prefer my consoles to look exactly how they are right out of the box.

Ever had to hold back your sneeze?


----------



## Faceless (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes all the time
Favorite final boss


----------



## Toska (Mar 3, 2021)

That's tough! But, I just finished my run of FE3H, so I'll say 



Spoiler: Spoilers?



Edelgarde!



Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2021)

Faceless said:


> Game Freak



YES, buy Game Freak and have them make us top quality Pokemon games again.  xD

Uhhhh, idk.  Ghetsis from Pokemon probably.

Are you replaying any older games right now?


----------



## Faceless (Mar 3, 2021)

Donkey Kong Country 3
Favorite retro game


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 4, 2021)

gonna go with pac-man. there's probably ones I like more, I just can't recall.

fondest memory you can recall right now?


----------



## jiny (Mar 4, 2021)

first kiss i had w my boyfriend lol

are you doing school right now?


----------



## deana (Mar 4, 2021)

Nope, not currently in school. 

Favourite flavour of ice cream?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

this beautiful creation


Spoiler










who's ur favourite character from ur favourite show?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2021)

swich up is best jen and berrys together with cherry garcia hands down

basically everyone from M*A*S*H tv series they had all their charm.

do/did you play neopets?


----------



## Plume (Mar 4, 2021)

yes I played when I was 8 and the acct is now banned for cheating lol

Velvet or silk?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2021)

depends on what it's used for tbf

fave kind of sushi?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 4, 2021)

im a boring veggie so avocado temaki probably, i think tuna looks so good tho mm

whatre u craving rn?


----------



## deana (Mar 4, 2021)

Cadbury creme egg mcflurry  I saw an advert for it

Last game you played?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 4, 2021)

animal crossing hhd ♡

what's ur favourite game?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 5, 2021)

The Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask, but Twilight Princess is veeeeeeeeery close to it!

What's your favorite number, if you have any ?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2021)

don't really have one tbf?

least fave kind of crisps?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

all of them, i don't like crisps 

if u could go anywhere in the world, where would u go?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2021)

Japan and/or Portugal for sure.

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 5, 2021)

Probably the UK to check out race tracks there.

Is there a song that made you tear up?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2021)

too many aha... but "canto do desertor" by luis cilia is definitely one of em...

least fave cheese?


----------



## jadetine (Mar 5, 2021)

Bleu cheese, though it's tolerable if paired with the right things. 
What's something on your bucket list?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 5, 2021)

i really wanna meet deedee magno hall at some point ♡

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2021)

Getting my own Switch and New 2DS XL.

Same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 5, 2021)

I wanna purchase a private island located somewhere in the Caribbean and go live there while the rest of the world goes down the toilet 

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2021)

Own a physical copy of the flyer from Tackey & Tsubasa's album debut event. 

least fave food?


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

Coronation Chicken!

Do you like Pokémon?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

yeah I love Pokemon   it's been one of my favourite game series since I was young (joint with the Mario games)

what's your favourite movie?


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 6, 2021)

Peter Pan and Your Name

Same q?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 6, 2021)

Your Name (Kimi no na wa), Forrest Gump, and Spider-Man: Into the Spiderverse! So hard to pick just one.   

What's your favourite type of cuisine (e.g. Italian, Korean, etc.)?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 6, 2021)

I like different foods from a lot of cuisines but my favourite would have to be Chinese, there are so many great dishes and I have a big weak spot for a really good chow mein
also great film choices - I love Forrest Gump

Is there somewhere that you've always wanted to visit?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2021)

Norway.

Favorite kind of pasta, if any?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 6, 2021)

Penne alla vodka is too good, especially with shrimp!

What food items would you pack for a picnic?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bread, lots of nutella, water, mango juice, chips, and chocolate pretzels.

Do you have a favourite pillow?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2021)

Not really, I do use one neck pillow to sleep on though.

fave kind of sushi?


----------



## nordskjev (Mar 7, 2021)

nigiri

favorite animal?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 7, 2021)

ugh that's a toughie um I have a few Orca whales, koalas, and cats (big and small) just to sum it up


Favorite class in school?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 7, 2021)

Science and music! 

Do you air dry or blow dry your hair?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2021)

air dry, i hate using blow dryers and the like :c

most disappointing game you ever played?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2021)

Animal Crossing: New Horizons.

Uhhh, errr, I can’t say that so I guess I’ll say ummmmmmmmm Pokemon Red.

Favorite game you ever played?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2021)

This question is always hard for me as it changes from time to time. I'd say The Legend of Zelda - Breath of the Wild.

Have you injured yourself before in a park?


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 7, 2021)

No because park is a very specified location for this question....

Have you gotten the covid vaccine yet?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 7, 2021)

No, but I can't wait until I can. ;v; I'm not eligible in my area just yet.

Do you like to color?


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 7, 2021)

I find that relaxing so yes  I more so like to draw and paint. 
what was your favorite pet of all time?


----------



## SweetDollFace (Mar 7, 2021)

My dog, he died recently at 15 years old. He was a great source of confort for me.

What do you do to pass time when you're by yourself?


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 7, 2021)

Video games, sculpting, gardening, and smoking weed. 

Have you/would you ever get a pet snake?


----------



## deana (Mar 8, 2021)

I haven't and I don't think I would want one just due to what they eat. I don't think I could handle feeding them mice.

Do you watch anime subbed or dubbed?


----------



## Plume (Mar 8, 2021)

Subbed.

Favorite breakfast?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2021)

Oatmeal with Nutella.

Favourite flavour of chips?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 8, 2021)

Probably some spicy kind.

You suffer, but why?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)

Because potatoes, bro.  My way of saying ‘hell if I know’.

Favorite animal?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 8, 2021)

Humans are my favourite animal.

What is something that you like about your physical appearance?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 8, 2021)

My hair when it's cut short.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm fond of my nose(shape/size), I guess.

What's for dinner?


----------



## Toska (Mar 8, 2021)

I had chicken nachos!

What do you usually eat for breakfast (if anything)?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't usually have it, but when I do it's some form of bread

favorite, easy to make meal?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 10, 2021)

Used to be eggs (scrambled and boiled), but I don't eat them anymore. Right now, it might be either oatmeal or sandwiches, he he.

Uh.... what's a band/musician that you like that others usually seem to despise? (If any).


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 12, 2021)

i really like taylor swift, not as a person but i do like her music
also everyone i know seems to hate madeon for some reason but he is my favourite musician and his music is the most beautiful thing to exist and i adore it 

what's a band/musician that others like but u don't?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 12, 2021)

They're not actually a band anymore but when I was young everyone seemed to be obsessed with One Direction but I didn't think they were good enough singers for the attention they got, maybe I was just hearing something different to everyone else   More recent musicians though would probably be Billie Eillish or The Weekend, I don't think all their songs are bad but I don't like most of their music yet they always seem to be in the charts and winning awards while to me they're much better musicians around

What is your favourite book or one you really enjoyed reading?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2021)

I've too many, but one book everyone should read is _Almost Transparent Blue _by Ryu Murakami, imo.

least fave fruit?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 12, 2021)

Grapefruit.. berk   

Favorite kind of weather?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2021)

I prefer sunny weather with clear skies.

Do you eat oatmeal?


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Mar 13, 2021)

No, I hate it. oatmeal was a mistake

Do you like animated or live-action TV shows more?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2021)

Animated TV shows. It helps give creators a little more freedom when it comes to style.

What kind of fish do you eat?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 13, 2021)

The only fish I'll eat are white flaky non fish tasting fish so tilapia or cod everything else taste like rotten river bed 

What is your favorite thing about yourself?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2021)

My ability to recover from physical, mental, and emotional pain faster than anyone else.

Same question?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 13, 2021)

uhh, i don't have one actually, i guess i never really thought about it before 

what's ur favourite memory?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 13, 2021)

Playing on the DS in 2009 while watching good cable TV or playing Wii games with my siblings.

What's something good that's happened to you recently?


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 13, 2021)

I went to the beach yesterday 

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 13, 2021)

I think I’m allergic to green grapes and pineapple as well as some fish. :/

What’s the best part of animal crossing for you?


----------



## deana (Mar 13, 2021)

The villagers because it gives me the illusion of friendship   

Do you play any mobile app / phone games? (any that you would recommend?)


----------



## ivorystar (Mar 13, 2021)

JemAC said:


> that's tricky, I love reading and there are a lot of books I really like but I'll pick The Woods by Harlan Coben (in short its a fictional story about a prosecutor in New Jersey trying to find the truth about what happened to his sister when she went missing at a camp 20 years ago following the discovery of the body of a man who also went missing at the time) - my favourite book genre is crime thriller and while overall this may not be the best Harlan Coben book, it is the first one I read from him so it holds a special place in my heart.
> Think there's a Netflix series based on it but its set in Warsaw and I've not seen it so so don't know how true it is to the book
> 
> What's your favourite type/flavour of doughnut?


Glazed!
What did you do during quarantine?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 13, 2021



deanapants said:


> The villagers because it gives me the illusion of friendship
> 
> Do you play any mobile app / phone games? (any that you would recommend?)


I like pocket camp and mahjong!
What is your usual morning routine?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 14, 2021)

First thing I do after getting up is checking the mobile otome I play so I can use up my stamina and hear my faves tell me good morning, ahaha.  Then I wash and put away my nightguard (prevents me from grinding my teeth at night), and typically after that I snuggle with one of my cats.  He's usually in a cuddly mood in the mornings.  Then I'll take my vitamins and my valerian root supplement for anxiety, get some breakfast, and check the sites I usually go on before starting my day.

How do you feel about your current room decor?


----------



## JemAC (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm happy with my current room decor, during the last year I had my carpet swapped out for some walnut wood flooring which went quite well with the cream/pale pink colour scheme I have and is easier to look after then the carpet (I have 5 pets who like to shed fur everywhere) and I also got matching bed, bedside tables, wardrobe and drawers which are all wooden with some cream glass features so match the flooring quite so it all has a nice cohesive theme   

What is the last TV show you watched and did you enjoy it?


----------



## deana (Mar 14, 2021)

I've been watching The Legend of Korra (I'm about half way through season 2) and I am enjoying it! Not as good at ATLA but still worth a watch I think. 

Last song you listened to?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 14, 2021)

Hoedown Throwdown from the Hannah Montana Movie.

What was the last game you beat?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 14, 2021)

omg it's genuinely been so long i can't actually remember, xenoblade i think!!!

same q?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 14, 2021)

Antichamber

How was your day today?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 14, 2021)

pretty naff tbh

what was the very first game u played?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2021)

Super Mario Bros. 3.

Are you trying to maintain a healthy sleep schedule?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes, but it's so hard. 

What was the last meal you had?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2021)

Chicken, a salad, and a potato.

Favorite planet?


----------



## deana (Mar 14, 2021)

Earth (I might be a little biased) 

Do you like the beach?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2021)

As a scenery, yes. But when walking on sand, no, especially on hot sunny days lol.

Are you still playing New Horizons?


----------



## Plume (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, I actually just picked it up again.

If you could choose any dessert, what would it be?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 15, 2021)

Ooh... right now at least, I'm really thinking a chocolate éclair.

Have you ever made friendship bracelets?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 15, 2021)

omg yes all the time back in the 90s/early 00s

What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 15, 2021)

8:45 pm

Do you like glitter?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, but not too much glitter 

Were you alive in the mid 90's?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 15, 2021)

I was alive during all of the 90s! 

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 15, 2021)

Lemonade Mouth (it's sad, I know).

Favorite character of all-time?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 16, 2021)

Hmmm.... most likely Weyoun.

All time favorite song?


----------



## Plume (Mar 16, 2021)

little fury things by dinosaur jr

favorite season?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Spring.

Same question?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 16, 2021)

summer!

what toppings do you like on your pasta?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

Some shredded cheese. It's really good especially when it melts with warm spaghetti sauce.

Is there something that made you laugh today?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Yeah, there was one tiny thing earlier, but other than that my day has been pretty dark and abysmal : ‘ ).

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes. I was looking up randomly generated names and made me laugh. Some names are A. Bigot, I. Burger, and something something Popadaupoulous.

Did you eat dinner yet?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 16, 2021)

nope. i’m hungry tho :[

what are you wearing today?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

my naruto shirt and black pyjama trousers because every day is pyjama day
i don't even watch naruto, my mum thought i did and got me this shirt and it's just so comfortable

have u ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sadly, no, because 1. I live in the city so I barely see stars and 2. I've never been to rural places at night.

Is it still cold from where you are?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2021)

It's 6 degrees Celsius right now, which some might consider cold, but compared to last month that's amazing.

What is a mundane but pleasant memory you have?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 16, 2021)

Opening a packet of silly bandz in my mom's old mini van back in 2009, while waiting for my older sister to get in the car.

What's a bad habit of yours?


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 16, 2021)

Biting my nails. So I get fake nails and it helps.

what’s a childhood memory you think of often?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 17, 2021)

I have 3 that I think of very often and they're all practically the same thing so i'll just put them all here lol

Watching Fairly Oddparents with my siblings one Saturday morning, watching Regular Show (when it had just came out on CN) in my grandma's den, and eating McDonald's in a hotel waiting for the ads to end so me and my siblings could watch a Disney Channel show (don't remember what show in particular, just remember seeing a golden era wand ID on screen).

Favorite childhood tv show?


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 17, 2021)

Favorite childhood tv show I’d say avatar the last air bender. Also loved grim adventures of billy and Mandy, courage, teen titans and flapjack!

what’s your favorite fast food place?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2021)

Jollibee. I really like their spaghetti!

On the TBT forums, where do you find yourself spending time the most?


----------



## Toska (Mar 17, 2021)

The Basement! That’s really the only place I go, other than Brewsters.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2021)

Both Brewsters and The Basement. I'm actually avoiding the New Horizons threads as much as I can.

What colour do you think fits you?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 17, 2021)

i want to say yellow but probably pink haha

wedges or fries?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 17, 2021)

Fries, and I wouldn't say no to wedges if they were offered to me for free. XD

Do you know anyone who is of Irish descent?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 17, 2021)

yes lots!! i live close to ireland : ) i knew a lot of irish people who attended my uni

whats the last thing u splurged on??


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

i just preordered the new story of seasons bundle again after cancelling last month to get bowsers fury and the hyrule warriors DLC instead so basically a bunch of game stuff
(i have no control over my money)

have u ever seen a deer irl?


----------



## deana (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes many times, my dad also used to hunt them so I've seen dead deer very up close 

Last thing you had to drink?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

oof, deer are my second favourite animal so i prefer to see them alive 

also i just had a glass of pepsi max cherry ☆

what's ur favourite food?


----------



## Kirbyz (Mar 17, 2021)

hamburgers  
sushi is right up there with it  

what’s your favourite movie?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

WELL
your name, steven universe the movie, spiderman into the spiderverse, howls moving castle, the cat returns, the secret borrower arrietty
i could go on all day lol

what's ur favourite game?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 17, 2021)

that's really hard since i don't have a particular favorite ;v;
i'll go with luigi poker or splatoon for now

favorite song?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

ooooh maybe more by k/da or la lune by madeon but anything by madeon is just a work of art imo 

same q?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 17, 2021)

that's another hard one for me to answer, i have a lot of favorite songs. maybe cruisn' for a brusin' from tbm idk lol

something you tend to forget a lot?


----------



## Merielle (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm trying to learn to lucid dream, but I keep forgetting to do the reality checks throughout the day that are supposed to help with that. ;;

Are you planning to get one of the Animal Crossing Build-A-Bear plushes when they release?


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh my gosh yes! I’ve already made plans to go with a friend once they’ve released!!

What AC games are you actively playing right now? (NH, PC, etc.)


----------



## JemAC (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm currently playing NH and have been doing quite a bit for the last few months following a break and I've recently started my 3DS back up and created a new town in NL a couple of days ago so am playing that one again too now   

Have you (or are you planning to) moved any of the Sanrio villagers onto your NH island?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

i'm getting all of them and so far i've got chai and chelsea, etoile's next 

same q?


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 18, 2021)

Not planning on it honestly, but if I were to get one it would be etoile! She’s so cute 

Do you ever feel the need to start your island over?


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

I’ve definitely had those thoughts! I’ve only carried them out in NL, though.

Do you have any fond memories from your childhood? (If so, share one?)


----------



## Merielle (Mar 25, 2021)

My mom made me a chocolate castle cake for my birthday when I was really young!  I was positively _tiny _when I asked for it, so I don't honestly remember it super well, but she did a really amazing job. ( ´ ▽ ` ) 

What's something you're looking forward to?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 25, 2021)

i have a long weekend booked off in may and i think me and my mum are gonna go on a mini little trip which will be nice 

do you like coffee?


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2021)

yes am obsessed

what’s a song ur obsessed w atm ?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Lost in Paradise.

Same question?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 26, 2021)

this song currently





what's your opinion on Horror films?​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 26, 2021)

I don't like them. A lot of horror films feel predictable to me, and it's such a waste of time.

Have you ever thought of going to space?


----------



## Lt.Savior (Mar 26, 2021)

Oef... Actually, i don't know if i should express this. But i have rather fixed ideas about the after life. And one of them is i'm able too travel threw space. Going everywhere i want. In an instant, or casually travelling threw the cosmos. But in this life, i would never. I'm afraid of flying an airplane let alone a space rocket. I'm born to early cause i would board a fancy spaceship like in Star Trek. But i also do believe in the after life, if you choose to return to earth, or any planet for that matter, i can choose which time period. So i would have to return to a period where space travel is possible... Omg this question is too complex i really should ask the user below me something...

How many cubes of sugar you use in your thea or coffee?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 26, 2021)

None as I don't drink either tea or coffee and the thought of adding sugar to hot drinks like coffee just makes me feel queasy.

What's your favourite season?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 26, 2021)

summer!

what’s your favorite collectible?


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2021)

Pokeball

What's the grossest thing you've ever ate?


----------



## jadetine (Mar 26, 2021)

Infinity said:


> Pokeball
> 
> What's the grossest thing you've ever ate?


Rocky-mountain oysters (bull testicles). Not bad,  but gross to most people, probably.

What's something on your bucket list?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 26, 2021)

I do not have a bucket list umu

what's your favorite fruit


----------



## deana (Mar 26, 2021)

Raspberry but I also like lots of fruits 

What's your favourite cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2021)

idk i don't eat them lots but idk some kind of granola i suppose

music/song u can't stand?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2021)

A lot of modern day rap and country to be honest.  Some rap songs can be good, but yeah.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2021)

western rnb/- pop, soundcloud/zoomer rap, certain untz untz electronic music, 80s hard rock etc.

also yeah let's not forget "indie band with a retro 80s image that sounds 60s but electronic" crap. or just a lot of western modern pop like bruh. and medieval folk.

fave collectible you dont own?


----------



## xara (Mar 30, 2021)

crescent-moon wand. 

same question?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 30, 2021)

lobo 

what's ur favourite collectible in ur lineup?


----------



## Plume (Mar 30, 2021)

My strange doll.

Same question?


----------



## Stil (Mar 30, 2021)

My Weird Doll

Do you like mushrooms?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 30, 2021)

i hate mushrooms, the only mushroom i like is enoki mushrooms 

if u could design one collectible, what would u make


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2021)

I would make the elusive toilet paper collectible a permanent thing for all of our fellow TBTers to be able to bask in its glory of people’s lineups.  : P

Ever been wrongly accused of something?


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2021)

unfortunately,, my grandmother does this to me _constantly_ and i hate it. :/

are you going to participate in the tbt egg hunt this weekend?


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 31, 2021)

I believe so... but I will probably regret it!

What's your favorite movie character?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

Indiana Jones.

Is there something that gives you nostalgia?


----------



## Toska (Apr 1, 2021)

First thing that comes to mind is the ACNL title theme! I have a lot of memories with that game.

Same question?


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 1, 2021)

loads of stuff like:
- ds games (mainly pokemon black)
- 2000's music
- disney shows like austin & ally, phineas & ferb and wizards of waverly place
- and a box in my room full of old toys i loved as a child

what was ur favourite game as a child?


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Apr 1, 2021)

Pokemon White was the first “real” game I ever played and it kept my favourite spot for a long time.

Do you often watch movies/TV in languages you don’t speak?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

I rarely do. However, there are some movies that are still good to watch despite the language barrier. Take Parasite for example. The movie may be in Korean, but the plot is so well thought out that it still made me think about it after watching.

What 3DS model do you have?


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 1, 2021)

I have the white New 3ds in the smaller size with cover plates.

In your romanticised version of reality (if you indeed have one living in your mind), what is your ideal lifestyle? Weird question but answer as you like.


----------



## Plume (Apr 1, 2021)

Living with two cats in a nice, old row house in a big city. I don't drive, so I prefer places that are walkable or offer public transportation.

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2021)

i suppose christmas..and it's close to my bday so even better 

least fave holiday?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2021)

Hmmmm I don't know.  I don't really have a least favorite holiday.

Favorite childhood movie?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 3, 2021)

I'd have to The Little Mermaid as I've always had a fascination with mermaids in general.

Do you celebrate Easter as a religious holiday or for it's commercial side with chocolate etc?


----------



## Toska (Apr 3, 2021)

My family and I are religious, so we celebrate Easter as a religious holiday. But, we also do the classic Easter egg hunt, chocolate eating, etc.

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm not religious, but I love peeps bunnies and egg salad sandwiches!

What caused your last bruise?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't remember, but i'm sure it was from slamming my knee against something.

What food item do you eat the most?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2021)

does coffee count lol? honestly i dunno..beans maybe?

fave kind of fish?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 3, 2021)

Probably salmon or tilapia!

A food you've always been interested in trying out but haven't yet done so?


----------



## deana (Apr 3, 2021)

I've never had banh mi (the Vietnamese subs) and I would like to try one of those sometime. 


How do you eat your eggs?


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Apr 3, 2021)

Scrambled on an english muffin w/ cheese is my favourite but sometimes I have poached eggs as well.
Favourite flower?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 3, 2021)

ooooh i like lots of flowers!! daisies, hyacinths, sunflowers especially the teddy bear variant, wildflowers, etc. i think my favorite are daisies.

do you do any gardening (and if so what did you plant this year)?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 3, 2021)

No. The one time my household attempted to garden (it was a tomato plant), it died the very next day. It probably got way too much heat since it was during the summer a few years or so ago.

What's your favorite meal to make?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 4, 2021)

Scrambled eggs are the only thing I know how to make that can pass as a meal.

What's a memory you have that you cringe at every time you think of it?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2021)

Oh GOD, too many! It's hard to pick, really.

What's the next game you're getting?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 4, 2021)

ooooh, i really wanna get super mario 3d world + bowser's fury!! i never got to play the main game cus i never had a wii u and the dlc interest me alot (mostly for bowser jr lol)!!

what's a weird animal you find cute?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2021)

The blue duiker. It's one of the smallest species of antelope, and it's adorable. 



Spoiler: These ones are fully grown












Same question? I love hearing about obscure animals.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Apr 4, 2021)

I think I'll have to go for the axolotl. Like, I'm kind of jealous how they seemingly stay youthful forever (and I describe youth as a beautiful era for most of the people), and they're absolutely adorable as well!

Do you still have any stuffed toys from your childhood? If not, why not?


----------



## Toska (Apr 4, 2021)

I have a few! The first one that comes to mind is a huge stuffed teddy bear my dad got me 

Do you have any special traditions for Easter?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 4, 2021)

Not really, I like shopping for peeps merch though.

Have you ever had a tooth pulled?


----------



## deana (Apr 4, 2021)

I have, it was a baby tooth though

What was your favourite subject/class in school?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

well, i'm still in school, and currently i'm loving theater. and i miss band class, middle school band was fun and another favorite of mine. (going back tho!! cant wait til marching band season)

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 4, 2021)

I liked taking biology class due to the fact that the teacher who taught the class made it interesting and fun. We also had a chance to look through a microscope and see tiny things! And if anyone is asking, I was looking at an onion skin through the microscope lol.

What's your favourite room in your house?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Idk, my room I guess.  LOL

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 6, 2021)

I guess my room.

Same question?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 6, 2021)

my bedroom of course, it's where i spend 90% of my time

what's a hobby you do/have?


----------



## buny (Apr 6, 2021)

reading manga!

who is your most cherished favorite AC villager?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh dear, this is a tough question. That would have to go to Agent S.

Do you have plants in your house?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 6, 2021)

Nope I can't because my cat would chew them up.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 6, 2021)

Not yet

Did you brush your teeth today?


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2021)

yeah! 

have you ever won a giveaway?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 7, 2021)

I won one of Teabagel's Mori collectibles during the Giveaway Thread. I should display that again but I also like this lineup so it'll have to wait for now. There may have been others but that's the one I remember. 

What is your favorite event that's happened on TBT? (Stuff like the egg hunt or Old School Animal Crossing Week.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2021)

probably the 2017 fair, I loved the retro arcade theme and every single collectible that came out of that event is pure gold. i also really liked the Red Balloon World Tour.

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2021)

Hmm, definitely Fair 2014, or this recent egg hunt because it's definitely the one I've done best on 

Least fave event, lol?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 7, 2021)

Halloweater I loved it but I hated the egg hunt I found one egg but that was my first event

same question


----------



## Toska (Apr 7, 2021)

Honestly, I’ve really enjoyed all the events. I had the most trouble with this Easter Egg hunt, though! My brain just wasn’t functioning, haha.

What’s something you look forward to every year?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 8, 2021)

Probably my birthday, for all of the birthday reasons of course. Food, gift cards, and getting older.

What's a story you like to tell?


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2021)

The story about how my cat brought a live cicada in the house, which I vacuumed, only for it to escape back into my cat's mouth.

Which do you prefer:
Snow globes or music boxes?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2021)

Snow globes.

Steak or bacon?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

Steak 100%!  I hate bacon.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 13, 2021)

Waffles, I like their texture more. 

Pizza or fried chicken? (This was a debate I had today)


----------



## Toska (Apr 13, 2021)

Fried chicken 100%! Not really too big of a fan of either, but I always prefer fried chicken.

What’s the first video game you ever remember playing? How old were you?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 13, 2021)

New super Mario bros for the ds probably 6 or 7

the legend of Zelda or Mario bros?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 13, 2021)

I love both but Zelda just has such a great aesthetic, especially Twilight Princess and Majora's Mask

What kind of art do you practice?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

not much at all but i do draw comics digitally for the neopian times :3

same q?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 14, 2021)

piano, guitar, acting, pretty much just the performing arts. mostly piano.

what was your favorite year?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Dunno really, I mean this year has been better so far than most though...


do you like taking baths?


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

I used to I suppose. They are handy for relaxing so maybe I should have them more often. Usually I don't have the time so I just hop in the shower instead.

What's a fact about you that's unusual or uncommon? Basically something that doesn't exactly fit into norms.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

I recover from both physical, mental, and emotional pain much faster than other people.

Favorite day of the week?


----------



## SweetDollFace (Apr 14, 2021)

Wednesday, is the day were you're either most relaxed or most stressed in the week and it shows what kind of weekend you'll have. 



Whats your lest favorite ice cream flavor and why?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Vanilla because it’s boring.

What are you most afraid of and why?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Um, trying to get a job because I'm not very used to going to interviews.

Think about Youtube in its early days. What's the first song that comes into your mind?


----------



## deana (Apr 14, 2021)

The pokemon theme song


Have you ever played Dungeons and Dragons?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 14, 2021)

no. i have no interest in it.

favorite vine (if you watch them)?


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 14, 2021)

I really like the "Michael with a B" one






What your favorite state if you live in the US or region of your country if you do not live in the US?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

well if you had asked me before I prob would've said Ohio (cause I live here lol) but idk man these Ohio people are pretty weird/rude. I can't truly say what my favorite state is, mostly since I've never been out West. If I had to pick I think, of all the states I've been to, my favorite is Tennessee.

Do you own or have you ever owned a Tier 1 collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2021)

yeah most likely aha...

did you ever cry when a tv series killed off your fave character?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 15, 2021)

uuuuum...i'm not entirely sure actually. i collect alot of stuff, but i'm not sure if any of it is tier 1. 

i _do_ own the baby from the collector's edition of death stranding, does that count? my aunt got it, but ended up disappointed in it and was gonna toss it. i don't care for the game, but knew that a special collector's edition item is hard to come by so i asked if i could keep it. i plan to add straps (without damaging the item) so i can carry it on my back as an accesory.

have you ever found a four leaf clover?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 15, 2021)

Yeah! I find them pretty frequently actually, I think they're more common than people realize. They just don't spend a lot of time looking.

What sticker pack should I buy?


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 15, 2021)

I think switch even though it is a lil bulky.

Are you a sanrio fan? If so what is your favorite character?


----------



## Toska (Apr 15, 2021)

I don’t really know much about Sanrio, but I think the characters are cute! My favorite would have to be the frog. I can’t remember how to spell its name at the moment, though 

Same question?


----------



## mistyblossom (Apr 15, 2021)

Kind of! I'm getting into Kuromi, and the ACNL Cinnamoroll and Pompompurin sets are also intriguing me 

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

Sunset.  It’s just more beautiful imo.

Red or blue?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 15, 2021)

Blue, dark blue like indigo glass

Favorite cartoon atm?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

always King of the Hill

do you collect plushies?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes I love plushies, I have a bunch of Pokemon, Mario, Hollow Knight and other video game themed plush, plus a few Halloween and generic ones too, just love toys in general.


Favorite holiday?


----------



## Parkai (Apr 15, 2021)

Halloween, it would be Christmas but my birthday is the day afterwards @_@
Do you have a favorite Pokémon?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 15, 2021)

Oshawott is my boy.

same q?


----------



## Parkai (Apr 15, 2021)

dunsparce! haha
favorite villager?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

Queenie.

Are you doing okay?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

Yep, I’m doing well actually.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

Yep, I’m in good health.

Do you like trains?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2021)

Meh. I mean, they are practical but I'm easily disgusted by it.. so nah. 

Do you like parodies of songs ?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 16, 2021)

Only if they're done well, such as Weird Al Yankovic's Word Crimes for example.

Have you ever thought of piloting a plane?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

not really?

worst tv series?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 16, 2021)

Breadwinners. It's hot garbage.

Do you have a favourite plant?


----------



## Plume (Apr 16, 2021)

Goldfish plant!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

spider flowers if that counts i suppose.

do you enjoy listening to opera?


----------



## Toska (Apr 16, 2021)

I’ve never listened to opera, but I’m not opposed to it!

How was your day?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 17, 2021)

It was good, I guess.

What are you most proud of currently?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm proud that I'm not a very proud person.

Have you ever had the urge to sneeze and burp at the same time?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2021)

Not that I recall.

Current goal in AC:NH?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 18, 2021)

To get some good ideas that I will finally be happy with my Island.. 
it's the fourth time I destroy my Island (not complete reset) and I just can't be happy with it U-U

Do you drink enough water per day ?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

I hope so, at least I do when I work since I have to due to bad air. Probs bit less at home since I only drink when I eat a meal or so unless it's hot or I had booze. 

tv series u want to watch?


----------



## Parkai (Apr 18, 2021)

definitely want to rewatch The Magicians, but the early seasons are super slow and I can never find enough time :'(
favorite kind of animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

manatees, turtles

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2021)

As Autumn Rain once said, humans.

What makes you nervous?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

job interviews also meeting new people if they're obviously not chill.

least fave kind of music?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 18, 2021)

Has to be rap. I'm sorry to anyone who likes it but I just can't deal with it. It doesn't help most of the rap songs I hear involve topics in the lyrics that I just do not enjoy.

Favourite number?​


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2021)

5.

What kind of bagel do you like?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't think I've tasted all the kinds of bagels that are out there, but from all the ones I've had, I think I like cinnamon raisin and onion the best (although the last one has kind of a strong odor). "Everything" is good too, although maybe a little bit too salty.

What part of the human body do you find the most unappealing? (Armpits? Feet? Butts? Or whatever else, if anything).


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

On myself definitely my overly large hips/ass. I mean I don't have curves anywhere else so it's basically...fat.

On others probably their belly if it's overly trained with no fat at all basically..tissue. You can definitely be sexy with a six pack but, y'know that alone doesn't make it.

Same q?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 18, 2021)

I can't think of any specific body part; the only time I take issue is when people lack personal hygiene and it's clearly apparent.

What's your experience with intermittent fasting?


----------



## Merielle (Apr 19, 2021)

I've seriously struggled with disordered eating patterns in the past, so this might just be me overreacting, but I find the concept of intermittent fasting a little concerning, honestly.  With the exception of any religious or cultural reasons for fasting, I'm a firm believer that you should eat if you feel hungry, because your body is trying to tell you that it needs fuel to continue to function at its best.

Do you have any skincare products you swear by?


----------



## Plume (Apr 19, 2021)

I really like Cerave's AM Facial Moisturizing Lotion...it's moisturizer and sunscreen in one bottle. I'm sensitive to smells and product, but this feels light on my face and doesn't smell like anything, allowing me to get protection from the sun without irritating any of my senses. ><

Which do you prefer:
Bagel or english muffin?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Apr 19, 2021)

bagel. screw the english muffin

first post/comment here, and since i'm not sure if someone has already asked the first question, i'll add another one.

1: Yakuza series or Shenmue series?

2: If you could, would you date Tom nook, or Redd?


----------



## Plume (Apr 19, 2021)

1. Shenmue!

Do you prefer mittens or fingerless gloves?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Apr 19, 2021)

Fingerless gloves  

Do you prefer a desktop computer or handheld tablet/laptop?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Apr 19, 2021)

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Fingerless gloves
> 
> Do you prefer a desktop computer or handheld tablet/laptop?


Does chromebook count?
if not, then i got a phone.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Apr 19, 2021)

Chromebooks count, don´t worry 

Socks or gloves?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

socks since i have use that more than gloves, LOL.

favourite dessert(s)?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

Ice cream, marble cake, and volcano cake

How old were you when you made your first meal?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

maybe like 10 or 11 in home economics lol

fave pokemon?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 19, 2021)

Haunter!

favorite color?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 19, 2021)

honestly a difficult question - but probably green.

Scary movies or comedy movies?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2021)

er, all depends on the kind tbf. but as for both options, older stuff before 2010s definitely.

least fave movies?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2021)

Romantic comedies.

Which Mtn Dew flavor do you like most?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2021)

Definitely the original. It's actually my favorite soda, though I haven't had it in years since I used to drink way too much of it. 

Have you played any game for 1000+ hours?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

Honestly I dunno. I definitely had plays of like 6-700 hours though aha so not surprised if I had more.


A really bad game, or several, you've played?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 20, 2021)

uuuuuh nope, not that i know of! splatoon 2 has 495 hours for me, but that's the highest. when it comes to anything outside of switch idk.

baths or showers?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

ninjad or..more skipping lol.

baths! especially in winter times!

least fave mario kart?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2021)

Probably the newest one, Mario Kart 8 and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe or whatever.

Least favorite Legend of Zelda game?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 20, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> uuuuuh nope, not that i know of! splatoon 2 has 495 hours for me, but that's the highest. when it comes to anything outside of switch idk.
> 
> baths or showers?



I wonder how many users here this dude has put on ignore.

Getting back to the above question, N/A. Don't think I've ever played any Zelda game.

Do you ever sometimes feel as if you're able to see through the BS of other people?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2021)

Yeah, mostly my mother LOL!

Do you fall asleep easy?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 21, 2021)

relatively easy!!! if i'm just sitting around the house doing nothing all day then i'll find it harder but if i'm working etc then it doesn't take me too long fortunately 

how many hours of sleep do u average a night?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

On a good night 8-9 on a bad definitely less lol

least fave soda?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2021)

Anything diet.

What's the next holiday you're looking forward to?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

idk really.. christmas at least cause then i dont have to be at home.

well least fave game(s) and why?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2021)

Sports games 'cause I'm jut not into sports.

How powerful is your computer?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2021)

It can barely open a pdf lol

Do you like going for walks for exercise?


----------



## Hype (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes I do but I prefer biking.
Have you been to Disney land?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2021)

nope

a really bad movie or two you've seen?


----------



## Lt.Savior (Apr 22, 2021)

If a movie doesn't appeal to me within to first 20 minutes. I stop watching. Sorry can't really answer your question.

Have you ever seen something paranormal? A ghost or something?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

Not yet. I do believe in it though.

Favorite kind of tea?


----------



## Plume (Apr 22, 2021)

Green tea!

Favorite type of dinosaur?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)

Stegosaurus.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

A pterodactyl!

Is it still snowing in your area?


----------



## Meadows (Apr 22, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> A pterodactyl!
> 
> Is it still snowing in your area?


Some days there will be a little amount of snow.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2021)

I used to when I was little. I had lots of pet fishes back then.

What was the most obscure way you discovered a piece of music?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

I suppose through the game Alan Wake. I learned of an amazing alternative rock band called Poets of the Fall.

Same q?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Apr 22, 2021)

I discovered OneRepublic back when I watched way too much _Criminal Minds_ from a fanmade ship video. 

Favourite TV show(s)?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a lot, but my best choices are _CHiPs _and _The Partridge Family_.

Have you been in a limousine before?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

Nope.

Favorite type of cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

i dunno really, hard stuff i suppose. i can't really eat soft/creamy stuff unless it's like milder cream cheese you actually use in food

also i just have to answer psydye from a bit earlier on, i think my obscurest find was i basically looked up a film on wikipedia cause it had a fave actor of mine and the soundtrack looked interesting only looking at in in text so i youtube'd it up and, damn good space psych stuff.

bad impulse buys you've made?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2021)

A few games on Steam and Switch I suppose.

Funnest game you ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

feel ya </3

hmm.. tough one actually. probably some visual novel i assume cause i don't really pick games to be funny... if you mean weird basically the same.

do you like tomatoes?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 23, 2021)

yes!!! especially cherry tomatoes!!! 

whats ur fave fruit?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 23, 2021)

hmmm...i think strawberries!

you get 5 collectibles of your choice in any order. what do you pick?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

idk order but

snowglobe, dark candy, weird doll, golden egg for brags lol, and red pinwheel which i already have but still.

fave collectible on site?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 23, 2021)

i think the galaxy egg!

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

the pinwheels for sure!

fave kind of music?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Apr 23, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> the pinwheels for sure!
> 
> fave kind of music?


iiiiii don't have a favorite genre of music per-say... so long as it isn't slow-swing (if that's a thing, anyways...) ill listen to it.
but i often listen to stuff like daft punk (f) or AC/DC, or queen and The beatles.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2021)

Anything metal, big surprise there. Any psychedelic-sounding stuff is a close 2nd.

Will you be getting the Switch Pro/revision/whatever-it's-going-to-be-called?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Apr 23, 2021)

im just fine with my normal switch, thank you very much.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2021



Psydye said:


> Anything metal, big surprise there. Any psychedelic-sounding stuff is a close 2nd.
> 
> Will you be getting the Switch Pro/revision/whatever-it's-going-to-be-called?


also, daft punk and the Beatles aren't metal.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 23, 2021)

Meh, it depends. I'm fine with my switch now, but whatever that switch pro thing is probably will have a transfer thingy to let me transfer my data.

Do you like stronger by kanye west? I do. Here's the clean version so I don't get banned for posting the dirty version:


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Generally not a fan of him, but I used to love this song way back when. It's still a bop.

Physical books or ebooks?


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 23, 2021)

Both, but physical books are better.

Which one do you prefer, fruits or vegetables?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Fruits, but both are good!

Live-action or animated movies?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)

Animated movies.

Bees or wasps?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 23, 2021)

Bees I like bees but wasps are murders

did you brush your teeth today?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Nope, not even gonna front lol. I usually do it before bed, since I work from home.

What was for breakfast?


----------



## Parkai (Apr 23, 2021)

Had some waffles!

Audiobook or podcast?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

Podcast, but not sure if I've heard that many lol.

Favorite color to wear?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)

depends tbf on what i wear and the occasion. i defo don't mind green or black though.

fave tv series?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2021)

Tough to say, maybe Regular Show?



heyitssagitarius- said:


> im just fine with my normal switch, thank you very much.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2021
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying they were, I was responding to the same question because you didn't post one. Lol.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 23, 2021)

I'll respond to the same question 
Friends
The Office
Avatar TLA
Teen Titans (not Go)
and many more, although I don't watch TV often lol

Your height?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2021)

Last time I checked which was years ago, my height was 5' 10" or 177.80cm. I might have grown a couple inches since.

If you were to see a colour, any colour, what would you describe it?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Hmm I'm not sure I understand... you mean how I'd describe a color? Maybe just plainly like "blue" etc. Hope I remotely answered this correctly lol.

Besides Switch, what other consoles do you play on nowadays?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

Ps4 mostly, used to fire up the ps3 and play Dragon Age Origins, but I haven't done that in a while.

What podcasts do you listen to, if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2021)

none really...never been an interest.

recent music discovery you really dig?


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2021)

Hmm...none that I can think of atm. Been listening to the usual stuff lately.

Is your stomach sensitive or "cast iron"?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2021)

sensitive which sucks :c it's cast iron to beans though lol

least fave food?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Ehh, anything like liver or innards. I've also had cow skin before... I was never the same again. But I forced it down so I didn't hurt any feelings lol.

How far do you go for skincare? Like special soaps etc.


----------



## Jessi (Apr 24, 2021)

Honestly not very much. Its so hard for me to find skincare I can use, because I have hypersensitive skin sadly. I use a soft cleanser every few days.

Favorite genre of music?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 25, 2021)

It's most likely Rock.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2021)

1960s pop/hippie music, opera, anime/movie soundtracks etc.

fave kind of art?


----------



## Lt.Savior (Apr 25, 2021)

Jan Steen and Frans Hals. Dutch painters who's portraits are very direct and lively. 

If you could be teleported to any location on earth for just 1 hour? Where would you like to be teleported?


----------



## KatieLavender (Apr 25, 2021)

oohh good one loll, um id probably be teleported to somewhere secret like the white house or something lol im sure i could stay disguised for an hour

least favourite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2021)

long-leg/hunter spiders or crane flies... eughhh.

fave animal?


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 25, 2021)

Rabbits and hamsters! Admittedly I've never had a rabbit but I love the thought of having one. For hamsters, I love seeing them a lot & my hamsters have a special place in my heart!

What pet have you never had before but would like to have someday?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 25, 2021)

I've had quite a bit of animals while growing up (rabbits, chickens, birds, deers, etc.) but only have a cat now. I've never had a dog even though I really like dogs so I think that's the animal I would like to have someday even though it would probably not be the best idea since I also like to travel a lot and having a dog needs a lot of attention and you being there for them.. :d

If you'd be able to travel back to any era from your past, which one would you like to live again? (Music, TV, personal life, etc... wise)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2021)

Nothing honestly, but I suppose 90s if I had to pick, least life were easier then lol.

least fave music decade?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

hmm, maybe early 2000s?

Favourite pizza topping?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2021)

bell pepper, mushrooms, artichoke..anything veggie i suppose.

least fave pizza toppings?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 25, 2021)

Black Olives.

Last time you actually laughed out loud?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2021)

Just yesterday.

Have you ever played with your food when you were younger?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2021)

All the time. All before nibbling at it, since I didn't eat much.

How far is your island coming along?


----------



## Jessi (Apr 25, 2021)

(Dang people are answering fast here lol) I just reset my town actually.

Bad habit?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes - overthinking and staying up late among others lol

Edit: what's your town name?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 25, 2021)

it is coming along slowly - There is a completely bare section of my island (with Bob's house in the middle of it lol) which I have no idea what to do with... so I ignore that section and pretend it does not exist.

would you rather go on a city break holiday, or a relaxing beach holiday?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2021)

Cities have more to see, so I'd choose that. Beaches are nice but get old after a few hours. 

What is the funniest thing you saw last week?


----------



## Parkai (Apr 25, 2021)

A video compilation of two of the Impractical Jokers making out, lol.

Favorite animal?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 26, 2021)

hard to pick, but i'd say elephants. always been a favorite since i was young.

same q?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 26, 2021)

Red pandas & Raccoons

Fav season?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2021)

Spring!  Such a lovely season.

If you had the choice to be knowledgeable about everything in math or everything in science, which would you choose?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 26, 2021)

Even though science would be awesome as I love watching and reading documentaries about it & the universe/space, I guess I'd still go for math because not only would it be way helpful for my joblife but as math is also the language of science, if I ever decide to study science...it would be a breeze ;D


Rather read the book, or watch the movie about the book?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2021)

it depends, i've definitely done both ways around. generally reading though.

fave kind of flower?


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2021)

I like daisys/cosmos...also orchids. @_@

Same question?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)

Sunflower! 

Do you have a favourite item of clothing you wear almost all the time?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2021)

I used to do that back in high school. I still want to wear it nowadays, but I never got around to using it since I don't go outside too often.

What's the oldest video game you owned in terms of its release?


----------



## KatieLavender (Apr 26, 2021)

probably wild world lol, my collection isn't too extravagant 

Whats your favourite disney princess movie? : )


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2021)

Probably Beauty and the Beast, or Aladdin if that counts.

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 26, 2021)

Italian style (think prosciutto, sundried tomatoes, arugula, etc...)

It's sunday and suddenly you realise you don't have work/school on monday...what would your evening look like?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2021)

I'd just play video games and/or draw. Boring answer I know.

How often do you listen to music?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2021)

every day, tbf whenever not at work cause i can't do that really while working.

same q?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm not someone who's able to work or read AND have music on at the same time, it's too distracting for me but I do often just throw myself on a couch or my bed with headphones on and zone out.

To stay on the topic of music: fav genre?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2021)

My favorite genre of music is Pop music I am a big fan of Michael Jackson's songs (may him Rest in Peace) and my mom is also a fan of him too. Whenever I feel down I turn on Michael Jackson music to make me feel better. 

Have you ever played Kingdom Hearts before or seen it?


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

I've played the majority of the Kingdom Hearts titles and 100% completed some. I'm currently grinding out the 150 full chains on proud mode in _Memory of Melody_ on PS4.

How did you get into gaming as a hobby?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

My parents were both into gaming so I got introduced to it pretty much as soon as I could hold a controller. 

Same question? This could make a good thread actually.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

Similar answer. My dad is a gamer. Introduced me to the gameboy and PS1 in the 90s.

Not including Animal Crossing, what are your top three gaming franchises?


----------



## Holla (Apr 26, 2021)

Fire Emblem, Splatoon and Pokemon (though the newer Pokemon games have been meh as of late).

What did you get up to this past weekend?


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

I spent most of it in my parents garden. Multiple barbecues and I also took my tablet along to draw. It was a little hard to see the screen because it was so sunny! 

What are you most looking forward to right now?


----------



## Toska (Apr 26, 2021)

I get to March in a parade (I’m a flautist) at the end of May!

Same question?


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

i’m really looking forward to seeing “the suicide squad” when it comes out in august. :’)

same question?


----------



## -Lychee- (Apr 26, 2021)

Seeing my friends in June.

What are you currently obsessing over?


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2021)

The song _Twisted_ by Alaska.

If you could fly to any city in the world tomorrow which would you choose and why?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2021)

I'd head to Portimao, Portugal because there will be an F1 race taking place this week.

Your favourite candy of all time?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh, this is a tough question...
Uh... maybe Fruit-tellas? so basic lol

What is your favourite TV show of all time?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

I guess I have the best memories from shows during my childhood so avatar the last airbender and Icarly ;D right now I'm watching so much on TV and streaming that its hard to really find 1 amazing show.

Are you a morning person?


----------



## deana (Apr 27, 2021)

No I am not, I wish that I could be lol 

What is your favourite sea creature?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

Orcas because they're really interesting to learn about. Some honorable mentions include the nautilus (for a while I thought they went extinct like ammonites so seeing they're still around was a pleasant surprise) and plesiosaurs (I wish they still existed). 

Favorite prehistoric creature?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

The star of my favorite movie (Jurassic Park): tyrannosaurus rex! 

If you could choose any job in the world, which one would you pick?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2021)

Honestly my current work as a library assistant cause it's load of fun and I love books and literature. But yeah free dreaming definitely a painter/artist.

Fave kind of donut?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Apr 27, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Honestly my current work as a library assistant cause it's load of fun and I love books and literature. But yeah free dreaming definitely a painter/artist.
> 
> Fave kind of donut?


glazed, i refuse to be told otherwise.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2021)

you forgot a question but yeah basically anything with custard filling i guess :3

do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2021)

Religiously. With the window open. Feel sorry for everyone who has had the misfortune of hearing me belt out _Stacey's Mom_.

What's your current favourite game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess

What kind of bubblegum would you chew?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

lol I don't know many other brands other than Hubba Bubba so I guess that.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 27, 2021)

Not at all. I used to want to get some when I was like 7, but I eventually lost interest in tattoos, even though they now seem to have become more trendy.

Which song do you like more: Culture Club's "Do You Really Want To Hurt Me?" or George Michael's "Careless Whisper"? Please don't say that you don't know or that you haven't heard them yet


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

I love a sax solo and the one in Careless Whisper is a great one, but Culture Club takes this for me. Their song is a banger.

Do you prefer to watch movies, or tv series?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2021)

TV series because it's more interesting to keep watching it over time, provided they create more episodes for that show.

What do you think rainbows would taste like?


----------



## deana (Apr 27, 2021)

Skittles obviously 

Do you consider yourself more of an outdoorsy or indoorsy person?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 27, 2021)

Indoorsy, I love the outdoors but I get cold easily and I don't live in a warm climate

Do you have tidy handwriting?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2021)

Definitely no, I type almost everything so my hand gets tired after a few minutes of writing. 

Do you prefer typing or handwriting?


----------



## xara (Apr 27, 2021)

typing! 

how many gaming consoles do you own?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 28, 2021)

hmm...
in my household, 19. (7 3DS, Ds Lite, 3 Switches, Xbox 1, Xbox 360, PS 2-4, Wii, Wii U, SNES classic if that counts)
personally, 2. (Year of Luigi 3ds and new nintendo 3ds)

same q?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2021)

As for my whole house, I am not sure, so I will just count from my room/my own.
- An XBOX One S (I think that's the exact model)
- A Nintendo Switch
- A 3DS XL

I also play A LOT of games on my iPhone, but that doesn't count as a console. pp



What is your dream job?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2021)

Recently I've wanted to become a teacher, dunno why but I'm gonna try to go down that road.

What's something cool you've done that no one was around to see?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

Being able to catch an object with my quick reflexes before it falls off the table (is that even cool at all?)

How often do you make typing errors?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 28, 2021)

Nod verry ofton.

Do you own pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2021)

nope i don't.

book you didn't expect to enjoy?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Apr 28, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> nope i don't.
> 
> book you didn't expect to enjoy?


dystopian, stuff like Fahrenheit 451 or animal farm
favorite genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2021)

of books or? it depends usually open to stuff but i try to avoid cheesy lovey-dovey feelgood/chick-lit stuff/stereotype fantasy.

least fave book genre?


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 28, 2021)

Horror

pineapple on pizza or no pineapple?


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2021)

no pineapple.  

do you have a discord account?


----------



## Toska (Apr 28, 2021)

I do! It’s the only media I use other than the forums. pm me if you want to know it haha

What’s something you’re currently looking forward to?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

Finishing something I've been working on in the past couple of days.

Are you good at looking after plants?


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 28, 2021)

I wouldn't say I'm really good since I don't usually take care of plants, but back in college I had a few succulents that were just gifts and they lasted about 3+ years (and I consider that an achievement since most people I know have succulents that only last months).

What is your dream job (or are you already working your dream job)?


----------



## Kattea (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm a pharmacist! I work in a clinic right now, but would love a position at one of the hospitals.

What is your greatest accomplishment?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

Probably completing my MSc, I'm the first in my family to go into higher education and it felt good to make my folks proud of me for once lol

Are there any hobbies that you would like to give a go? Like sewing/pottery/painting etc


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

I've been meaning to pick up a keyboard because I miss playing. I've also been recording myself singing lately and shockingly don't hate the sound of my own voice, which is further incentive to take the plunge with getting into music as a hobby. 

What television series are you currently watching?


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 29, 2021)

Breaking Bad

would you rather go vacationing on a mountain or a beach?


----------



## deana (Apr 29, 2021)

Mountain I guess, I really don't enjoy the beach very much.

Other than water what drink do you drink most often?


----------



## Plume (Apr 29, 2021)

Probably coffee.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

I might be moving provinces this year so that will be exciting. 

Have you written anything recently?


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2021)

Not sure of the context here. I recently submitted a paper with research about a relatively unknown parasite and I'm also actively working on a fantasy series and a romance novel. Hopefully one of those answer this question! 

What was your favourite subject in school?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

English or philosophy - anything that had _nothing to do with numbers _and I was happy.

What are your hidden talents?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2021)

Making people drop their tomatoes on the floor

I dunno really, I used to be able to bend back my thumbs pretty nice before but since I hurt them both some years ago, not really.

least fave vegetable(s)?


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Drawing 

do you like Harry Potter?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2021)

hmm drawing is an interesting vegetable lmao

i suppose. i haven't really re-read the books since i was a kid/teen but it's definitely well-written and that comes from someone who doesn't even read fantasy.

least fave book genre?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 30, 2021)

uuuuh i'm indifferent to it really. i like the movies, but think they're overrated really. that's just my opinion though. i do not like j.k. rowling though lol. the most i know is that i'm a hufflepuff 

how many shiny pokemon do you have?


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2021)

I've not been counting. Somewhere between 10-30 I guess.

Looks like @sheilaa's question got skipped accidentally so I'll repeat that one: least fave book genre?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2021)

Eh, romance I guess.

Do you like cake?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2021)

Of course. And for the doubter out there, I like pie too.

What is one thing you do (almost) every day?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 30, 2021)

sleep! of course

biggest fear?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2021)

Either failure, or getting a severe health problem.

Are you an introvert, ambivert, or extrovert?


----------



## Toska (Apr 30, 2021)

I’m an ambivert!

What game are you most looking forward to the release of?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

the Miitopia for Switch lol
yeah I'm gonna buy a game I already have-


Favorite plant?


----------



## OtakuTrash (Apr 30, 2021)

cacti!

favorite bird?


----------



## deana (May 1, 2021)

Owls probably. Or hummingbirds are super cool as well. 

What character do you play as when playing Mario Party?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 1, 2021)

Luigi most of the time.
But if it's Mario Party 8 i'll probably pick Dry Bones.

What is the most nostalgic video game for you?


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2021)

Probably Animal Crossing for the GameCube, or Animal Crossing City Folk.

Favorite fish to catch in Animal Crossing?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2021)

Barred knifejaw, mostly because of how valuable they are in Gamecube. Even though there's more valuable fish in New Horizons I still like catching them. 

Have you ever kept aquarium fish?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

when i was a kid yes. it was fun and pretty but cleaning it all less fun and pretty lol.

do you read any physical magazines/newspapers?


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

Not anymore. However I will occasionally buy a digital issue of a magazine I used to read in print. 

What was your first video games console and what were your favourite games for it?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 1, 2021)

um a vtech console i think! we had two games for it and my fav was always the spongebob squarepants idea sponge game (though i remember the spiderman one better).

what was your first favorite band?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

spice girls i suppose... what 90s kid didn't like em.

same q?


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

Either Spice Girls or Aqua. They both became big here around the same time (1996-97).

Favourite city you have ever visited?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

tough one to be fair... maybe Berlin even though I was only there for a day in my teens.

music you didn't expect to enjoy?


----------



## BalloonFight (May 1, 2021)

Electro Swing (and dear god do I love it now!)

Whats your favorite Nickelodeon show of all time?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 1, 2021)

Rugrats 

do you like fish fingers?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

oh, fish sticks. i'll say neutral it was like staple ware kid food here and while it's not that bad it's nothing i eat these days.

music you got tired of?


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

So much! Alternative rock, metal, J/K-pop, etc. Although arguably I still have my favourite artists in all of those genres that I'll make an exception for.

Favourite season?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> So much! Alternative rock, metal, J/K-pop, etc. Although arguably I still have my favourite artists in all of those genres that I'll make an exception for.
> 
> Favourite season?


I agree, I definitely have a lot of J-pop and some random rock/metal that I just can't stand these days.

I have to say summer, only decent season here to be fair.

Do you like mustard?


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Yes, sometimes. Although only certain types. I got served mustard in a restaurant once that was brown. I did not like that mustard and the memory of it confuses and upsets me to this day.

Rainy days or sunny days?


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2021)

Sunny for sure c:

coca-cola or pepsi?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 2, 2021)

CocaCola gang all the way! I hate it when going to a restaurant and the waiter goes: "pepsi ok?"... No, no it's not sir. Nothing about it is ok. Anyway, I haven't had any sodas in a long time since I'm trying to cut out too much sugar. Nevertheless, my hatred for pepsi still burns like a campfire. :/ 

Do you a have certain morning/evening routine? Something you always do?


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> CocaCola gang all the way! I hate it when going to a restaurant and the waiter goes: "pepsi ok?"... No, no it's not sir. Nothing about it is ok. Anyway, I haven't had any sodas in a long time since I'm trying to cut out too much sugar. Nevertheless, my hatred for pepsi still burns like a campfire. :/



Heck yessssss, CocaCola gang for life.  

—-

Eh, not really.  It varies from day to day.

Favorite movie?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

Depends on category/genre but if I have to pick one, _Breaking the Waves_ (Lars von Trier)  

(yeah i hate when they only have like pepsi/zingo/7up instead of the coca cola equivalents BRUH)

least fave kinda of pizza?


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

Meat feast. Or really any pizza that features mince meat as a topping. I just don't think the texture works.

What is the perfect drink for sitting in the sun on a hot day?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 2, 2021)

Mojitos!

You have a looong car trip ahead of you tomorrow, what's the 1 thing you bring with you?


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2021)

Am I driving? Then I will pick my phone for Spotify playlists and podcasts.
If I'm a passenger then I'll bring my switch and load it up with a bunch of games.

Do you prefer swimming in a pool, or swimming in the ocean?


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

Outdoor swimming always! Last holiday I went on I spent everyday swimming in the Mediterranean Sea. 

What would you purchase right now if you had enough disposable income to hand?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 2, 2021)

A flight ticket, hehe. I really love to travel and had such nice trips planned before covid hit. After staying home for more than a year now I can really use a trip again!

Are you a city person or a nature person?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

city person.. i mean i live in a "nature" suburb so yeah naturally city is more fun for me lol.

cover version of a song you prefer rather than original?


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2021)

Loads! Some notable ones:

Baby Got Back by Jonathon Coulton (originally by Sir Mix-a-Lot)
Bad Romance by Lord of the Lost (originally by Lady Gaga)
Drain You by Aiden (originally by Nirvana)
Stacey's Mom by Bowling for Soup (originally by Fountain of Wayne)
Starman by Boy George (originally by David Bowie)
20th Century Boy by Placebo (originally by T.Rex)


Favourite band?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)

Jefferson Airplane, Grateful Dead, Sanjalice, The Beatles... I think I listen to more solo artists actually 

Least fave bands?


----------



## Antonio (May 2, 2021)

I would have to say the Jonas Brothers, I just don't mesh with their vocals and all that.

Opinions on High School Musical?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 2, 2021)

Good timing because I'm actually watching them this week for the very first time, never saw the franchise until now ._.
So far I've only watched 1 & 2, though and I must admit that my overall impression was actually better than expected. Yes, it's cheesy at times but in a weird way that brings me back to those Disney/Nick childhood movies I grew up with. Not every song was my cup of tea and sometimes I skipped ahead a few seconds but overall it was enjoyable and I can understand why they had/have such a big following.

Also, am I going to get in trouble by saying I liked 2 better than 1? 



What is something you can really spend money on and/or something you don't want to spend money on?


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2021)

I like buying snacks lol, it can be inexpensive but it's a nice way to treat myself every now and then. As for things I hate spending money on, I guess I'd have to say general bills and subscriptions. It hurts to see money go out of my account quicker than it goes into it 

Have you ever had a pen-pal?


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (May 2, 2021)

I think once when I was 8. That was a long time ago. 

Do you have a favorite pie flavor?


----------



## Merielle (May 2, 2021)

Apple, but peach is good too.  Really, I'm almost guaranteed to like any sort of apple pastry, ahahaha.

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2021)

I already answered this question before so I'll say my second favourite: pansies!

Is there a fruit that you like to make a smoothie of?


----------



## Neb (May 2, 2021)

Watermelon. It’s my favorite fruit and finding a way to not make it too watery sounds like a good challenge.

Would you rather only eat pizza for the rest of your life or pasta?


----------



## 0ni (May 2, 2021)

ohhh MAAAAN
this is difficult but I have to say pasta?

Is there a game you are thinking of buying rn?


----------



## Merielle (May 2, 2021)

New Horizons!  But I feel like I should finish some games in my backlog/wrap up my New Leaf town first...

What color do you have the most clothes in?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2021)

Red. After that is blue.

Have you ever thought of getting a pet if you don't have one?


----------



## Toska (May 2, 2021)

I actually currently have 2 pets, but when I didn’t have them I always wanted some form of pet! I grew up with animals in my life (mostly dogs), so I figure it’s only natural to want more pets!

What time do you usually wake up in the mornings?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2021)

Usually around five.

How often do you take naps?


----------



## Firesquids (May 2, 2021)

I take one every couple weeks usually when I'm not feeling well

Do you have a song stuck in your head atm? If so what is it?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 2, 2021)

not at the moment no, but probably soon since i'm turning on music. xD

did you remember to drink water today (stay hydrated!)?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

Yes! I just had my water after waking up because is there any better feeling than that first water hitting your dry throat after waking up? 

If you had one wish right now, what would it be? (And no, wishing for more wishes isn't allowed ;D)


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2021)

I know this is is unoriginal and cliché, but my main wish is for us to 100% return to normality.  We're getting there. :,)

What are some of your favorite foods?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

I go through phases, but my current obsessions are pesto pasta, chicken pakora, and mille-feuille. Lately I also add mushrooms to absolutely _everything_ I cook.

Favourite vegetable?


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2021)

I hate vegetables in general, so non. XDDD

Favorite drink(s)?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Apfelschorle, Sanpellegrino Limonata, Ceylon tea. 

Dream job?


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2021)

Something in creative writing.  But I think wedding planner, florist, pastry chef, a graphic designer, or an art teacher might be a good fit for me as well. <333

Favorite TV shows?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

If I can include past shows then..

cartoon: Avatar: The last airbender
anime: HunterxHunter
Liveaction: The big bang theory, fresh prince, himym, friends, ... (Yes, I like sitcoms :d)

If you could switch lives with anyone in the world for 1 day, who would it be and why?


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2021)

^ Yes, including past shows is fine. 

I am not sure about this one, but probably someone who is rich and successful



Favorite movies?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Annabelle, Antiviral, Dead Silence, Insidious, The Boy, The Nun. 

Favourite game genre?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

I have a love/hate relationship with FPS :/
I had a period where I was addicted to competitive overwatch but after burning through a couple broken mouses I decided it was better to take a step back from that game, hehe 

Favorite country for vacation?


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2021)

I prefer to just stay in the US, and even in my state (Texas) for traveling.  I am not a big fan of traveling really far out there. :/

Favorite YouTubers?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2021)

I don't really care for those, but J.T. Sexkik aka. pregante video dude is always fun, lol.

fave kind of biscuit/cookie etc.?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2021)

Oreo cookies and Chips Ahoy rainbow cookies are my faves.

When was the last time you went out of your house?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Err. Good question. Eight days ago, I think! 

Do you prefer warm or cold weather?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

I'm both a winter & summer person but for the long run I guess warm weather =)

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Throwing up. 

Do you have any plants and if so what?


----------



## 0ni (May 3, 2021)

All plants that reside with me eventually perish. I am not a good plant parent. so no plants rn, not until I _get my act together_

Do you have any posters on your wall, if so - whats on 'em?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2021)

Generally I prefer canvases and framed prints, however I've a Harley Quinn poster on a cupboard door.

Do you ever play rhythm games and if so which ones do you enjoy?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2021)

I've played some in my past both actual console games and app ones and while it's not my favourite genre Love Live was alright...I suppose I enjoy that doesn't require perfect co-ordination with your body lol.

Book that was totally awful?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 3, 2021)

OH I LOVE RHYTHM GAMES YOU HAVE ASKED A WONDERFUL QUESTION!!! >:3 the only one i currently own is taiko no tatsujin which i loooove and have found some new songs through!  TD -28619029byte remix- is my mortal enemy, but also my favorite song to play xD as for other games, i want to get parappa the rapper, um jammer lammy, pop'n music, rhythem heaven games, etc.!

what's something your really interested in right now (or a hyperfixiation for any autistic folks)?

*edit*:
shoot ignore this idk why that happens...


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2021)

(taiko is good fun! and i suppose you either have view x amount of replies per page or you have me on ignore lol)

solving crosswords i suppose (i'm old lmao) and not really a hyperfixation it's good brain exercise i suppose)

do you enjoy dyeing your hair?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

I have added a bit of light brown parts a couple years ago (I wanted to give my brown hair some texture...and I was bored that summer :/), it actually turned out really good but I haven't done it lately (maybe just covid & me not wanting to have long visits at the hairdresser)

If you had to snap 1 social media app/site out of existence, which one would it be?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 4, 2021)

TIKTOK. 

have you ever gotten scammed? if so, tell the story


----------



## _Donut_ (May 4, 2021)

(Luckily) no big scams that you hear about, I'm pretty careful & aware when it comes to email & phone scammers. However, your question did remind me about the time I bought a "rap CD" from those street sellers on hollywood blvd. (I know it's just a tourist scam but I bought one anyway for some reason). Once back home I was curious what these guys actually have on those CDs and...well (as expected), it was empty   

If you had the opportunity to go to mars, would you go?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2021)

not really... nothing that interests me.

do you like feta cheese?


----------



## Merielle (May 4, 2021)

YES it is _easily _a top tier cheese for me.  Unfortunately, I'm lactose intolerant.

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## Lt.Savior (May 4, 2021)

Nope i don't wear any jewelry. Don't have tattoo's either. You'd say i'm quite boring. I have thought of them. But it never will really happen. Quite the story of my life really...

If you'd win an golden medal at the Olympics. In which sport would you like one to receive?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 4, 2021)

Swimming 

do you like the colour pink?


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2021)

I've a love-hate relationship with the colour pink. The association of it being a "girl's colour" sometimes creates a mental block that is hard to move past.

Favourite cuisine?


----------



## Meadows (May 4, 2021)

Pizza

What's your favorite genre of tv show.


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2021)

Action/adventure.

Same question?


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

i guess like, cartoons or sitcoms


favorite game?


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

That's difficult... Maybe Fallout New Vegas?

do you sometimes cheat when playing board games?


----------



## Firesquids (May 4, 2021)

Sometimes, but usually I'll fess up to it right away. lol
I feel like cheating is part of the game sometimes, in games like Clue. (To be fair I bring it up at the start of the game so that everyone is allowed to cheat, makes it more interesting)

Whats the last game you played (other than animal crossing)?


----------



## Stil (May 4, 2021)

LoZ Twilight Princess

why do you eat so much?


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2021)

Stress eating
What do you collect


----------



## Plume (May 5, 2021)

hm...cat themed kitchen accessories?

Favorite type of dinosaur?


----------



## deana (May 5, 2021)

Iguanodon or Hadrosaurs are probably my favourites but there are honestly so many good ones. 

Last TV show you watched?


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

Hmm. I believed I watched _Hell’s Kitchen_ a few days back!

Do you prefer crossword puzzles or word searches?


----------



## Firesquids (May 5, 2021)

Word searches by far, I'm terrible at crosswords 

Do you like raw fish?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

On occasions. I probably takeout sushi only once every couple months.

What is something you REALLY don't like (food)?


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 5, 2021)

Boiled cabbage and boiled carrots. As a kid I was told I was being fussy and would grow up loving these things. Nope. I can't stand it. The texture is the worst part.

Honourable mention to onions in soups. Same issue as the cabbages and carrots. I'm not sure if putting onion pieces in soup is only a thing where I live but it's disgusting to find boiled strips of onion that are all flabby and nasty.

Favourite dog breed?​


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

Maybe I’m a little biased since I have one, but yorkies! They’re the sweetest little things!  

What’s your favorite holiday?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2021)

christmas!

least fave holiday?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

St. Patrick's Day. Mainly because for large parts of the world that aren't even Irish, this is just an excuse to get themselfs wasted and vomit in the streets... I've been dragged to several of those parties in the past and hated each and every one of them :/

What movie would you like to erase from memory so you can experience it for the first time again?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2021)

damn though, i've seen a lot and several times but...spirited away i suppose, mostly cause first time i ever saw it was in a weird context so...

a really bad book you've read? (as in the book itself is really bad not bc the author has done x or y etc)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

I don't think it was _really bad_, but I remember not liking how _Stuff We All Get_ by K. L. Denman turned out in the end :/


What's one song or video you can't stop listening to or watching?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

For the last couple weeks: Lost in paradise - ALI 

Baths or showers?


----------



## 0ni (May 5, 2021)

showers. I run a bath and get super excited about the chill experience I expect I'm about to have. then I realise all i'm doing is sitting in hot water in my birthday suit like, "now what?"

Day or Night?


----------



## Firesquids (May 5, 2021)

Night, so much more comfy, less expectations.

do you like peeps?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)

The marshmallows? Yeah, they're good, iirc.


Do you prefer more savory, salty, sweet, or spicy foods?


----------



## Firesquids (May 5, 2021)

Spicy, I also like sour.

Are you growing any plants irl?


----------



## Toska (May 5, 2021)

Nope! I’d love to start sometime, though.

Are you excited for the TBTWC?


----------



## S.J. (May 5, 2021)

Yes!  My first TBT event!

Are you going to participate in TBT World Champsionship, and if so, what's your game of choice?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 5, 2021)

i'm not unfortunately as i'll be out of town for a majority of the event's time :c if i could play it would definitely be splatoon (one of the few games i'm good at competively, though i'm really rusty...)

what's your favorite mario enemy?


----------



## jadetine (May 6, 2021)

As boring as it sounds, I'm a fan of the classic Goomba and if I ever get a dog,  that's what I'll name him. 

Why don't you like that one food, huh?


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

I don't like liver. It's soggy lol.

Glasses, contacts, or neither?


----------



## moonlightbae (May 6, 2021)

I wear glasses but neither! haha

your favorite video game?


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

ACNH
Skyrim
Destiny (1)
Zelda Breath of the Wild
among many others I'm tired lol

Favorite cereal?


----------



## Toska (May 6, 2021)

Funnily enough, I go through phases when deciding which cereal I like. It’s currently Honey Nut Cheerios. 

What’s one fictional character you fell in love with at first sight?


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2021)

Harley Quinn. 

Song that's been stuck in your head lately?


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

Heroes and Villains by The Beach Boys lol

What is a game you wish you could play again, as if for the first time?


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

Zelda Wind Waker
Super Mario Sunshine
among many others

What is your occupation? Or are you still in school?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 6, 2021)

I don't have an occupation still struggling to find a job because of whats going in the world and I graduated High School since May 2013

What is your favorite show from Cartoon Network?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 6, 2021)

The Power puff girls 


Do you like shopping?


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2021)

Eh.... not really.

Do you have a dream address for your New Horizons island?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 6, 2021)

no as it's no where near done and i'm not sure if it'll ever be ;w;

did you ever do any hacking in new leaf?


----------



## Toska (May 6, 2021)

Nope! I was terrified of what breaking the rules could do to my account, haha.

Do you have anything planned for this weekend?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

funeral



What's the best food you've ever had?


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

Tie between buffalo wings and my gramma's curry chicken.

Udon or ramen noodles?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 7, 2021)

Ramen!

Fav clothing brand?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2021)

warrior within designs maybe? it's one of a few regular brands/store i buy from i guess.

did you ever own a mp3 player?


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

For sure! I remember losing it too... not a fun experience.

what are you doing right now other than being on the forums?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2021)

playing solitaire on neopets, talking to people on discord etc.

least fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Plume (May 7, 2021)

I'm not a big fan of bbq flavor.

Same question?


----------



## jadetine (May 7, 2021)

Salt and vinegar. It's still edible, but there are better options!

Same question.


----------



## 0ni (May 7, 2021)

There was a time when you could get tomato ketchup flavour crisps here in the uk, don't see them much anymore but I remember not liking them at all.

Favourite crisps flavour?


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2021)

Onion. That includes cheese and onion, sour cream and onion, etc.  

What colour is the furniture in your bedroom?


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

Grey/white/black. It’s pretty basic, but it gives me a lot of room to decorate!

Same question?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 7, 2021)

Literally also grey/white/black ;D
A few months ago I completely renovated the room and it's way more spacious/minimalistic now.

Do you play any instrument?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 7, 2021)

No I don’t 

Do you like Pokemon?


----------



## Firesquids (May 7, 2021)

I love Pokemon, I hate GameFreak. My favorite Pokemon is Haunter.

Do you like cats?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 7, 2021)

I love cats

Do you like Spongebob square pants?


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

No... not much of a fan. Sorry!

Do you have a favorite pair of shoes? If so, what are they?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

Basic black and white sneakers like these






What's something you loved when you were younger that may have not aged well?


----------



## honeyaura (May 7, 2021)

Only thing I can think of at the moment are games with bad graphics, but those will always be close to the heart lol.

Burger or hot dog?
(meat or other)


----------



## _Donut_ (May 8, 2021)

Burger! The only "hot dog" That's worthy in my eyes is a German bratwurst 

Light or heavy breakfast in the morning?


----------



## jadetine (May 8, 2021)

Light breakfast,  but a darn heavy lunch 3 hours later!

Are your feet in good condition?


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2021)

I'd say so!

If you could learn another language, what would it be?


----------



## Shawna (May 8, 2021)

I don't know.  I have learning issues, and learning a new language is a hard concept for me.

Do you have anything planned this Sunday for Mother's Day?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2021)

it's not mother's day here (we celebrate on the 30th/last sunday in may so),,but yeah nothing special planned :3

fave kind of juice?


----------



## Shawna (May 8, 2021)

I don't like juice. XDDD

Favorite snack?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

Probably something salty. I can't seem to pick on thing lol



All-time favorite character?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 9, 2021)

Rocket raccoon 

Are you an alarm snoozer or get up right away?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 9, 2021)

snoozer...i meant to get myself waking up to an alarm, but all i've done is teach myself to ignore it orz

favorite pokemon berry?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2021)

basically any high tier ones you got from those old folks in gen 3 

least fave pokemon? (as in monster not game)


----------



## buny (May 9, 2021)

hmm i think either orbeetle or barbaracle






do you get along well with your mother?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 9, 2021)

Yes! 

Any amazing song you've recently came across?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 9, 2021)

My Life by Billy Joel

Have you seen my Acnh Journal on here?


----------



## Breath Mint (May 16, 2021)

I have not

Do you even lift?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 16, 2021)

I have started last month actually (pls help my arms  )

Do you often go for a walk/hike?


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2021)

longer ones not really. i don't mind taking walks though.

garment you'd never wear?


----------



## deana (May 16, 2021)

A wedding dress probably 

Or short shorts lol 


Last thing you bought?


----------



## Meadows (May 16, 2021)

deanapants said:


> A wedding dress probably
> 
> Or short shorts lol
> 
> ...


Orange gatorade

What's your favorite season?


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2021)

summer, only decent season here lol.

least fave pizza?


----------



## mogyay (May 16, 2021)

never had it but ppl who order tuna on pizza are weird 

whats ur fave type of tea?


----------



## 0ni (May 16, 2021)

I don't drink tea anymore    but I used to love lapsang suochong

do you have a favourite pair of shoes?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (May 16, 2021)

favorite shirt that you own?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 16, 2021)

I have a blue shirt that has Yoshi on it. It's the best of two worlds for me.

What do you think of the TBTWC so far (The Bell Tree World Championship)?


----------



## Toska (May 16, 2021)

Ah I’m loving it so much! It’s for sure one of my favorite events. I honestly have no complaints! Go Froggy Chairs!!  

If you could time travel, what time would you go to first?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 17, 2021)

If I could do it multiple times, I guess the first times I would go back and warn people about the terrible events that I know about (I might just come off as a crazy person to them, though   ). Next stop would be the future somewhere to see if we're already living on mars ._.


What's the last thing you cooked?


----------



## Chris (May 17, 2021)

Barbecued hot dogs last night.

Have you ever climbed a mountain?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Never and I don’t plan to

Have you ever seen a Koala bear irl?


----------



## deana (May 17, 2021)

No I haven't. I think it would be cool to see one though.

Favourite Pokemon?


----------



## neoratz (May 17, 2021)

my favorite pokemon is CLEFABLE!!!!!!!!! look at this thing




(^ me and clefable)

will you be getting splatoon 3?


----------



## Firesquids (May 17, 2021)

Yeah, maybe not at launch though

Have you played Later Aligator? (if not you should consider it!)


----------



## 0ni (May 17, 2021)

No - I hadn't even heard of it before now, but I googled it and now i'm very intrigued

are you a fussy eater?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

Sometimes 

Do you like carrots?


----------



## Toska (May 17, 2021)

Yeah, I do! I don’t eat them all that often because I usually resort to other fruits/veggies, but I’d love to eat more.

What’s your guilty pleasure(s)?


----------



## Mezzanine (May 17, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Neb (May 17, 2021)

Alaska, Japan, or Seattle.

Do you have bushy eyebrows?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 17, 2021)

Er, not really, but they are messy from an attempt to give them a slit


What's a fashion phase you went through that you regret?


----------



## Firesquids (May 17, 2021)

Oof wearing cat ears and trench coats. Specifically an organization XIII coat lol

Are you an artist? What medium(s) do you like?


----------



## Plume (May 18, 2021)

Yeah! I like oil paints and digital mediums. Watercolors are cool too.

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## Sophie23 (May 18, 2021)

I had chilli con carne


Do you like Koalas?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2021)

yeah, sure 

fave candy?


----------



## Plume (May 19, 2021)

Twix or snickers! For non-chocolate candies, I like red Swedish Fish or red licorice.

Favorite way to eat an apple?


----------



## a potato (May 19, 2021)

I like them cut up with peanut butter! (Admittedly, I use way too much PB so it’s more PB with apple )

What’s your favorite store?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 20, 2021)

...hot topic

do you like camping?


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

yes, but it has been a long time since I did it.

Where is your favourite place to visit?


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

The depths of Tartarus.  I quite like it there.

OKAY for a serious answer, probably this Italian restaurant I’ve been to almost all my life.

Favorite car?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> The depths of Tartarus.  I quite like it there.
> 
> OKAY for a serious answer, probably this Italian restaurant I’ve been to almost all my life.
> 
> Favorite car?


Ooh, I LOVE this question! It's tough to choose since I tried so many cars in racing games. I'd probably go with a *1991 Honda NSX.* 

If you're curious about my favourite race car as well, that would be the *Mazda 787B that competed in 1991 24hr Le Mans and won!* The engine sound is so great! *Here's a video of it*, but be sure to turn down your volume first. Yes, I have one in Gran Turismo 5 if you're asking and it's awesome.

How often do you eat snacks?


----------



## _Donut_ (May 20, 2021)

Not a lot actually, I've stopped with the very sweet/sour candy years ago since my teeth can't handle them anyway. The only time I might eat snacks is when I go to the movies and then its usually nachos or chips 

Do you own a certain collection of something?


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

I have a lil collection of Final Fantasy plushies: A tonberry, a moogle, and a cactuar. but that's really it... I don't really collect stuff anymore   

What is one of your favourite movies?


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2021)

_Breaking the waves_..and like 39435 others i could rant about this for hours, i mean my major was film studies so c;

same q, though?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 24, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> _*The Good, The Bad And The Ugly* _(1966)
> 
> View attachment 326825



Do you think the mods here listen to Insane Clown Posse?


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2021)

I can confirm that I don't! 

Favourite pastime besides gaming?


----------



## Lavamaize (May 24, 2021)

Probably being outdoors. I love to do things outdoors such as hiking, backpacking, canoeing, etc.

If you could sing like one artist, who would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2021)

Selena (Quintanilla-Perez), definitely. Or Mirella Freni if we're talking superb opera voices.

least fave music?


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I personally like all genres, I don't have a least favorite one. 

Favorite person in the world?


----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2021)

I love all my family members too much. Like I really couldn't pick just one out of them... so I'll have to say Satoshi Taijiri for bringing us the Pokemon franchise.

lol

What is your favourite soda?


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

I have always enjoy sprite or orange soda. Sometimes I'll hate myself and pursue a mango soda which I have a hate-love relationship with. 

Favorite aesthetic?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2021)

1960s/1970s for sure.

least fave AC villager(s)?


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Butch, it's the eyebrows for me.

Favorite lady gaga song?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2021)

not really a fan of hers but bad romance is alright. though it'd be better without those psyduck uwawa noises lol.

current hairstyle?


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Long, Blonde, and Gay.

Favorite person?


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2021)

I don't know exactly how to interpret this question, so: 
Historically: Oda Nobunaga.​Alive: Diana King.​Personally know: my partner.​​ Favourite book genre?


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)

Murder Mystery and Spinoffs/ unique twist  of previous well known stories.

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## Meira (May 27, 2021)

Thriller. Something that gets the heart racing.

Where have you travelled to?


----------



## Plume (May 27, 2021)

Japan, Germany, and lots of different states in the US.

Do you prefer silver or gold?


----------



## 0ni (May 27, 2021)

Silver

What song are you obsessed with atm?


----------



## IonicKarma (May 27, 2021)

Baby Park but it gets faster

Favorite animal?


----------



## CylieDanny (May 27, 2021)

Musk ox

Favorite mythical creature?


----------



## Plume (May 27, 2021)

Super specific, but I love the sprite darters from WoW:






Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 5, 2021)

Most likely some kind of winged unicorn.

Are you or are you not an enthusiast of surrealism?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m not.

Favorite candy?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 5, 2021)

These gummy candy eggs! I can't remember what they're called? But they're so good!

What's your favorite pizza?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 5, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’m not.







The kind that doesn't have any pineapple on it.

Do you like SpongeBob SquarePants and his pet snail, Gary?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2021)

I dunno really, I never got into the series but they're aight I suppose.

Least fave fashion aesthetic?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 6, 2021)

Ripped clothing... why pay for it when you can do it yourself with old/cheap clothing?

What are you plans for today?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 6, 2021)

Spend time with my S/O on Discord, clean my bathroom, read one of the three ebooks that I've borrowed, work out, fill in last week's hours from work, and look into some skincare products.

What does a fulfilling life look/feel like to you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2021)

Having a good job, nice living, having enough time for interest. Dreams right ...

Least fave pizza?


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

Any with olives on it!

What’s your favorite game at the moment?


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2021)

Persona 5 Royale! It’s a great upgrade to an already incredible game. My only problem is that “merciless” is easier than “hard” mode. Also New Game+ makes the game _way_ too easy.

Do you prefer reading paper books or reading online?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 7, 2021)

Paper books, all the way. Reading online is kind of straining to me.

What song do you think is better: Christina Aguilera's "Genie In A Bottle" or Britney Spears' "Oops! I Did It Again"?


----------



## deana (Jun 7, 2021)

Britney definitely, Oops I Did It Again is simply iconic. 

Do you wear nail polish?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2021)

nope i just eat it anyway lol.

fave kind of salad?


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 8, 2021)

cobb salad is my favorite normal salad!  I had a fancy pear salad once that was amazing but ill probably never find it again.  

Favorite dessert food?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 8, 2021)

Sour patch kids

what’s your least favorite bug?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 8, 2021)

Not certain, but it's probably either flies or cockroaches (maybe ticks too, but where I currently reside I rarely ever come across these anymore).

Same question?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m not at liberty to reveal this because @Dunquixote will use the answer to punish me for my crimes against the orange cat.
Edit: it’s all fun and games of course no orange cats were harmed or actual punishments.

Favorite band?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2021)

grateful dead, beatles, sanjalice are three of those i like. i have to admit i listen to solo artists mostly though.

least fave band?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 9, 2021)

I am not so keen on the Jonas brothers there are a few songs I do like, but not all of them are my cup of tea. 

What is the one game that you want to replay again?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2021)

civ v, but i'm too lazy to get a gaming client for the game again and too "saving money" as well...

least fave game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

Call of Duty series. I tried it a few years ago during my era of what I call "cringe early teen years" and it was pretty meh.

Do you either have a PS5 or one of the Xbox series consoles?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jun 9, 2021)

I do not have the PS5, but I do have an Xbox 360 (if that counts)!

Overall rating of Zelda Breath of the Wild (if you have played it) or if not, rate your favorite Animal Crossing game?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 9, 2021)

8.5 It was good

where would your dream place to live be?


----------



## Neb (Jun 9, 2021)

A roomy condo in a nature filled city! 

Same question?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 10, 2021)

A spacious high up appartement in a lively/big city 

What's your fav type of ice cream?


----------



## Plume (Jun 10, 2021)

Hmm, I think it would be Blue Bunny's Peanut Butter Bunny Load'd Sundae! I also really like chocolate soft-serve.

Favorite accessory?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2021)

my favorite accessories to wear are my black ace ring and my huge number of rainbow jelly bracelets 

same q?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 10, 2021)

My Iron Ring!

What's your favourite time of day?


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2021)

6-10 P.M.

What’s your dream travel destination?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 11, 2021)

2 travels that are high up on my "bucket list" but I haven't had the chance to go to yet are a safari in Africa and visiting New-Zealand.

What's the app on your phone you use the most during the day?


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2021)

Either Samsung Internet or YT Music.

Favourite scent?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 11, 2021)

Freshly fallen rain~

Favorite cartoon character?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 11, 2021)

Spongebob.

Do you have an air conditioner?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes! It's preventing me from melting into a puddle these days 

What does your usual breakfast look like?


----------



## Toska (Jun 12, 2021)

Cereal. I have some corn flakes with strawberries in them almost every morning 

What time do you wake up on the weekends?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2021)

Around 8 to 9 AM.

Ever feel tired even though you got enough sleep?


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2021)

Often. I've a blood disorder that wipes me out. I survive on Red Bull.  

Last game you played?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 12, 2021)

ACNH! Just a quick check-in on my island. 

Which internet browser do you use?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 12, 2021)

Chrome 

Do you get all of the references in my signature?


----------



## Shawna (Jun 12, 2021)

I do get the "How tough am I?" one. 

Favorite video game series (besides Animal Crossing)?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2021)

The Legend of Zelda series. After that, it's Gran Turismo then Ace Combat.

How often do you drink tea, if at all?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 12, 2021)

Never

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes, some of the time even not so much use then decided.

When was the last time that you felt constipated?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2021)

I don't remember because it's been a long time since I had one.

Do you ever fear you'll get doxxed on the internet, even if you use a pseudonym?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2021)

had to google the term, lol.. and I dunno what that could be, only stuff I have up these days that could be private is selfies so? Idk, better not live in that fear.

Least fave scent?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jun 13, 2021)

Any heavy/overwhelming scents.

Favourite pastry?


----------



## Plume (Jun 14, 2021)

I like cakes. My favorite is fruit cake with cream cheese frosting, or a Chantilly cake!

Favorite spread on plain bread or toast?


----------



## Merielle (Jun 14, 2021)

Apple jelly!

Anything you're excited for at the moment?


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

I’ve got a piano recital this weekend!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2021)

Hopefully getting a package. Also curious to see what my actual upper body/hips measures are, I mean coats are by far the most difficult things to buy especially online!

Do you like baked potatoes
?


----------



## mogyay (Jun 14, 2021)

NO!!!!! i'm not a picky eater at all but i absolutely hate baked potato lol

whats ur fave pancake topping?


----------



## Neb (Jun 14, 2021)

Strawberries

Least favorite video game?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 15, 2021)

Not completely sure, but it's most likely some videogame made after (or based on) a movie/cartoon. For me, these usually turn out to be the worst and just simply don't have much appeal.

When was the last time that you got a warning (or ban) on here? (If any at all).


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2021)

Oct 27, 2018. And yes I've quite a lot so I don't remember exactly what it was for lol.

Ever been on gaiaonline?


----------



## deana (Jun 17, 2021)

When I was younger I had a friend who used to go on there, I recall trying to check it out myself but I never stuck around. So I was there for like a day lol 

What are your feelings about pumpkin spice latte or other "pumpkin spice" things ?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 17, 2021)

I love pumpkin spice everything, I'm always a sucker for novelty junk, especially fall/Halloween junk lol

Do you like any unpopular villagers?


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

While he’s not on my island, I really like Broccolo! He was my best friend in CF, and I have a soft spot in my heart for him.

If you could time travel to any year, past or future, what year/timeframe would you travel to?


----------



## Parkai (Jun 18, 2021)

Definitely 300 years into the future and then sell all my vintage stuff.

Worst villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2021)

Any monkey, bird, hippo, mouse basically. Ew.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 18, 2021)

None that I know off (yet)

I've you could spend the day with any famous person, who would it be?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2021)

LeBron James. I’d get utterly destroyed in basketball, though lol.

Do you hug a plushie when you sleep?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 19, 2021)

No, I sleep with my head in my armpit usually. Sometimes I’ll hold my blanket.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)

No, I don’t.

Have you ever scraped your knee?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2021)

Most likely yes, I'm a klutz lol.

Do you like halloumi cheese?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 19, 2021)

N/A. Don't think I've ever tasted it.

Which country do you like better: Sweden or Switzerland?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2021)

Sweden, dUh.

favourite soda if any?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 19, 2021)

None. Various years ago, I made a conscious decision to not drink any soda ever again!

Which band logo do you like the most:

*Emperor's* (A Black Metal group from Norway, in case whoever is next didn't know)





Or...

*Opeth's*? (A Progressive Metal group from Sweden, in case whoever is next also didn't know).


----------



## Merielle (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm going to say Opeth's logo.  Both look pretty good, but I think Opeth's has stronger clarity—it took me a few moments to see all the letters in Emperor's.

Who would you choose to be your champion, the noble knight, or the mechanical dragon?  Choose wisely, for whichever one you choose will be tasked with defending your very life.


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 19, 2021)

Omg the my heart says the mechanical dragon, but the knight looks so sturdy, so I have to go with him.

Do you compost?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 19, 2021)

No, but not opposed to it, just never took the time to get started. Probably will some day.

Do you draw or paint?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 19, 2021)

Both, I prefer painting clay figures I've made to canvas though.

What's your favorite collectable?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 19, 2021)

My glow in the dark zombie unicorn oh you mean on tbt? Jack collectible.

Would you rather time travel to the past or the future?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 20, 2021)

I guess the future. Going to the past would be tempting because you know all events that will happen, both the good and bad. But I guess I would still rather see what the future has become, maybe even space travel? 

What's a movie you regret watching/paying a ticket for because it was so bad?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2021)

Regret watching but didn't pay for: Sausage Party, John Wick..any dumb action my ex liked too lol. Also the 3rd Spider-Man it was really boring luckily I didn't pay for it lol.
Paid for: Get Out, mostly cause it was a bit overrated, also Manchester by the Sea because those family thrillers are absolutely boring. My mom has the most generic tastes sometimes LOL.

Movie you didn't expect to enjoy but ended up liking?


----------



## Balverine (Jun 23, 2021)

Venom! I don't really like marvel/superhero movies, but Tom Hardy made it really enjoyable lol

Have you ever grown any kind of plant from seeds/seedlings? If so, what was it?


----------



## Plume (Jun 23, 2021)

Yep! Cat grass. Cats love it~

Do you prefer ginger ale or root beer?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 23, 2021)

Root beer, but I like both.

What are your zodiac signs?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 23, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Root beer, but I like both.
> 
> What are your zodiac signs?


Sun is Libra
Moon is Libra
Mercury is Libra
Venus is Libra
Mars is Virgo
Ascendant is Pisces 

Aka: I'm SUPER Libra

Where is your dream vacation?


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2021)

i don’t really have a dream vacation tbh, i just want to travel the world and see what all is out there. though, i _would_ like to go to las vegas as that’s where a close friend of mine lives, and i’d love to see them. :’)

do you plan on participating in the celebrating diversity event?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2021)

Nope, good luck to those who do, though.

fave fruit?


----------



## Plume (Jun 24, 2021)

I love strawberries. Green apples are a close second!

Favorite way to eat a potato?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2021)

I have to admit crisps/snacks aha.

least fave way to eat potatoes?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2021)

Eh, probably sweet potatoes.  Was just never much of a fan of them.

Favorite ATLA element (fire, earth, air, water)?


----------



## Plume (Jun 25, 2021)

Hmm, probably water. I'm a frost mage at heart!

Favorite way to eat a cracker?


----------



## Bugs (Jun 25, 2021)

With cheese and chutney 

Do you play Tabletop Roleplaying Games? (Like Dungeons and Dragons)


----------



## deana (Jun 25, 2021)

So far no, but I would be open to trying it.

Do you prefer hot drinks or cold drinks?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2021)

both really, depends on weather, food etc.

longer or shorter coats?


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2021)

long! 

do you participate in tbt events?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 27, 2021)

Who, me? Never.  lol

Fav game?  (other than animal crossing)


----------



## Neb (Jun 27, 2021)

My favorite game shifts between Persona 5 Royal and Shovel Knight! I have lots of good memories with both of them.

Would you upgrade to an electric car if you had the opportunity?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2021)

I wouldn't mind it to be honest, even though a lot of car enthusiasts are against it.

Are there chores that you actually liked doing?


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2021)

Hoovering. It's mindless and a dirty carpet iritates me.

Are you looking forward to TBT's summer events?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

I would say yes, but I have some other things planned so I'll see if I do them.

Least fave gaming genre?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 28, 2021)

Puzzle games, when I don't see the solution or answers after a while I get frustrated 

What's the farthest country, region, state, city etc. that you've travelled to?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 28, 2021)

California, when I was six. Grandma took my whole family to Disney land, it was lots of fun

But I'd love to return. We went to SeaWorld, and that was amazing. Other then that it was none stop disney land, with hidding from all the mascots who want to hug you lol
--
Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2021)

Mimikyu. 

What model of phone do you use?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 28, 2021)

Galaxy A8

What's your least favorite board game


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

Probably those horrible complicated fantasy rpg/board games that you really need to take too much to get it into or be a nerd in that genre etc.

Fave manga, if any?


----------



## Argo (Jun 29, 2021)

I’ve only read the manga for Attack on Titan and Assassination Classroom, but they were quite enjoyable from what i remember. I’m interested in reading The Promise Neverland manga though, since I heard the second season of the anime went completely off track.

What is a flag design that you enjoy? (it doesn’t have to be a country flag)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 29, 2021)

Eh I just like it simple its a blue flag with green stripes. 

What is your favorite Horror Slasher Movie?


----------



## Plume (Jun 29, 2021)

Silent Night Deadly Night 2, also known as "Garbage Day". Hilarious.

Favorite sandwich?


----------



## mogyay (Jun 29, 2021)

probably avocado and tomato! i love egg & cress as well though

favourite type of sushi?


----------



## Neb (Jun 29, 2021)

Spicy tuna rolls, although California rolls are a close second.

What’s your greatest gaming achievement?


----------



## Plume (Jun 29, 2021)

Neb said:


> Spicy tuna rolls, although California rolls are a close second.
> 
> What’s your greatest gaming achievement?


My guild was the 17th in the world to ever kill C'thun on WoW way back when. I know that 17th isn't a world first, but it's the closet I ever got to one! Plus, we waited until the weekend to have a go at him after Blizzard patched him to become killable on a Tuesday, so it put us at a disadvantage. I miss when WoW raiding wasn't just about memorizing raidboss videos. 

If you could learn to play any instrument, what would it be?


----------



## Merielle (Jun 29, 2021)

A handheld harp!  I'm not terribly musically-inclined, but I'd still love to try and learn to play one someday; I've always thought they sounded very beautiful.

Favorite type of cookie?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2021)

Raisin cookies taste pretty good!

Have you ever watched a rip-off movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

Well most of Tarantino's movies are rip-offs (except maybe 'Hollywood lol) so for sure 

Least favourite movie genre?


----------



## Plume (Jul 1, 2021)

Hmm, probably comedy.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

some nuts, peanuts, birch pollen, dust, strong flower/detergent smells..yeah.

pepsi or coca-cola?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 1, 2021)

Coca cola ofc 

Would you be able to survive a day without your phone?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 1, 2021)

oh yeah, I go camping and don't have service all the time (before covid anyway lol)

have you ever been scuba diving?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

nope :3

what's your fashion style/aesthetic?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 1, 2021)

Modern witch vibes. Lots of black with jewel tones, purples, greens, blues. No pastels ever. Skirts and dresses are the best but nothing super revealing. I hate jeans passionately.

If you could live in any country which would you choose?


----------



## deana (Jul 1, 2021)

I think I would need to try out a few more countries before I would really know (I'm not very well travelled) but Australia or New Zealand seem appealing. 

Same question?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 1, 2021)

Most likily Japan, just because there are so many places I want to go to in Tokyo. Mainly the Pokemon cafe

But also Australia, because it's been a dream vacation for me since childhood. I wanna see that reef soo badly
--
How hot is it where you are?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2021)

at the mo around +20 C but it's get like +25 during the daytime at least as of now

fashion trend that is absolutely awful?


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

Puffy sleeves. 

Favourite fast food place?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't eat a lot at them, but this burger chain called Max that's some nordic countries and also poland and egypt apparently?

worst fast food?


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

Burger King. I really dislike their food. Some years back I was working in a small town in central Germany and it was the only place open by the time I got back each night. I lived on chicken burgers. I think of it whenever someone suggests going there. 

Dream job?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 2, 2021)

I would love to work with animals especially cats!

favourite method of transport?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

train i suppose. cars are too small and hot and buses too crowded mostly.

least fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 2, 2021)

Ketchup flavour. Eww.

Have you gotten any exercise lately?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 2, 2021)

i walked 30k steps yesterday! i guess that counts!!

do u cry when u cut onions??


----------



## Plume (Jul 2, 2021)

So much!

Favorite type of soup?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 2, 2021)

Tonkotsu Ramen

Favorite flower?


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

Sunflowers. Second would be roses - black, red, and white.

Go to comfort food?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 2, 2021)

indomie ramen   

fave milkshake flavour? (im craving one rn)


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2021)

Butterscotch or banana. Although I can't drink milk anymore so don't touch them.

Best ice cream/ice lolly?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

Peppermint or cookie dough to be fair, I don't really have a specific brand/kind of lolly/stick ice cream.

Weirdest ice cream flavour you tried?


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 3, 2021)

*would have to be the corn on the cob ice cream i tried in new york!*
*it was yucky*
*
Least favorite vegetable?*


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2021)

Beetroot.

Favourite pastime besides gaming?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2021)

Reading, listening to music, watching movies. I have to say those are above gaming for me though.

Worst music genre?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 3, 2021)

hardstyle. I generally don't mind any music genre, to each their own ofcourse but when I went to a few dance festivals, those hardstyle stages are something I just don't get at all :/ 

Did/do you play other online community games?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2021)

No not really.

Would you eat chicken or beef?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 3, 2021)

Either, I think I prefer chicken though. 

Favorite candy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2021)

Idk, probably M&M’s.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2021)

Mostly licorice except for those hard salt licorice pieces(a certain kind that tastes crap, bit hard to explain lol).

worst soda you've tried?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2021)

Probably Pepsi.  Tastes like watered down garbage.

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 4, 2021)

Anything with Cherry lime in it.

Do you like cartoons? Is there one you're into right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

I mean, if you count anime as cartoons then yes and that would be MHA season five.  If not then no, lol.

Favorite event in the history of events on TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

2014 fair for sure :] dunno if random q trivia has been since then so, hey i'm proud of that 'wheel

same q?


----------



## Toska (Jul 5, 2021)

This is probably a pretty boring answer but I really enjoyed the TBTWC! It was one of my first events and it was really nice being able to meet new people. 

Least favorite TBT event?


----------



## deana (Jul 6, 2021)

I haven't been here for that many events but I'll say the short story writing one. I'm not good at writing so I didn't even participate in that one, just isn't personally one of my interests. 

If you had to delete one collectible from existence on the site which one would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2021)

Probably the crescent moon wand, a bit too rare and that fair could have been better.

fave yogurt flavour?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2021)

Blueberry.

What kind of tofu do you eat?


----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't eat a lot of tofu, but I do like it fried...or sometimes I might have it in miso soup.

Favorite holiday?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 6, 2021)

Halloween, I love everything about it.

Play any good games lately?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2021)

Not really, just same ol' MK8D and Spla2n 

A really bad game you've played and why?


----------



## Beanz (Jul 6, 2021)

my horse prince, i know it’s wasnt meant to be good. i played it because i saw an ad post for it on instagram and it looked ridiculous.

do you prefer soft serve or regular hard ice cream?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 6, 2021)

I used to really love soft serve, it was always my go to. But I dont eat ice cream very much lol

Have you ever asked a dumb question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2021)

probably yes, comes with asperger lol.

worst fashion decade(s)?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 6, 2021)

The 90’s

If you could instantly learn one skill what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

how to not have asperger would be nice lol.

worst soda flavour/brand?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 7, 2021)

Pineapple...just doesn't taste right to me

If you could become a character in a TV show/movie what TV show/movie would you pick?


----------



## Plume (Jul 7, 2021)

I think Mikako from Gokinjo Monogatari is the coolest, and in Paradise Kiss she appears again as a big time designer...so I guess I choose her!

Favorite snack food?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 7, 2021)

_*spicy chips*_ are my whole world.

When you were little, what did you want to grow up to be?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 7, 2021)

A vegetarian, I meant veterinarian lol. I accomplished the first one at least.

what comforts you the most?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 7, 2021)

My pets and my fiance, they're the best. 

Last game you 100% completed?


----------



## Holla (Jul 7, 2021)

Fire Emblem Thracia 776. By far the hardest game in the series in my opinion but I had a lot of fun with it actually. Wish it wasn't Japanese only so more people got to play it. 

What do you do for work/study in school?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

Man that was sometime ago, probably something on Steam way back.

fave kind of burger?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 7, 2021)

Veggie and black bean burgers

Favorite place to shop?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 7, 2021)

Bol mostly (kinda the Dutch Amazon)

What does your usual breakfast look like?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 7, 2021)

It looks somewhat like this:






same question?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 7, 2021)

Totoroki said:


> It looks somewhat like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, probably the exact same as that

What's the country you would want to visit the least


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 7, 2021)

deleted bc im inactive


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah, and I wouldn’t just go there, I would live there.  

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Plume (Jul 7, 2021)

Christmas. It's a magical time! I love all the lights, decorations, and gift sharing.

Favorite type of cake?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

red velvet! 

what’s the covid situation like where you live?


----------



## Toska (Jul 7, 2021)

Getting better! The mask mandate was lifted (which honestly may not have been the best decision) and people are going back to their “normal” lives. I still wear a mask, though. 

Same question?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 7, 2021)

It's a bit better, but were really stretching it by letting massive crowds of people into a yearly festival. It's still got some mask laws, but have mainly been lifted. I still wear a mask though.

But the store I just went to had no masks at all, which was really surprising. Kinda unsettling.

Same question?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 7, 2021)

The vaccination rate here is still disappointingly low—still stuck at a little above 40% of the population fully vaccinated. :/ We also went into a pharmacy briefly to pick up a couple things last week, and we were the only ones wearing masks in the whole place.

If you could design your ideal phone case, what would it look like?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2021)

I'd probably draw one of my OCs in a happy mood!

How often do you stretch?


----------



## Plume (Jul 8, 2021)

About 5-6 times a week.

Coolest thing you've found in nature?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2021)

does double rainbows count.. ? hah idk i don't really go looking for stuff ngl..i guess some flowers too.

weirdest toy you've seen/found?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2021)

Probably fidget spinners.  I don’t understand the point of having one.

Same question?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 10, 2021)

Furbies will forever be ingrained in my memory as a weird toy... and at one point (years ago) I wanted one. 

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2021)

sometime before 9 am iirc lol

same q?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 10, 2021)

A little after 8am, so 15 minutes ago.

Favorite book you read as a child?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2021)

I liked reading the Robert Munsch books. My personal favourite is More Pies!

Is there a popular food that you don't like?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 10, 2021)

I don’t like pastries or döner (it’s popular here)

same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2021)

Cheesecake.  

Favorite color?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 10, 2021)

purple, of course 

do you believe in soulmates?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm not a huge believer in things that have to do with fate and stuff like that so no.

Same question?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 10, 2021)

The hopeless romantic part of me does, but from a strictly pragmatic perspective, I find it hard to believe there is literally only one person out of nearly 7.7 billion people on Earth one could find eternal bliss with. 

What's a song that you would be down to sing along with at karaoke?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 10, 2021)

Something by Dolly Parton or Stevie Nicks… Jolene is always fun to sing  

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

Haven't really done that properly, so wouldn't know :3

One of your favourite films?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 11, 2021)

Tucker and Dale vs Evil

favorite ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

peppermint or cookie dough/brownie I think.

worst ice cream flavour?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 11, 2021)

Mint. 

What's your favourite kind of weather?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 11, 2021)

Rain! 

would you rather live in a city or somewhere rural?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

City, I'm too much of a city gal to be able to live fully on the countryside or whatever  lol.

fave crisps favour?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 11, 2021)

cheese and onion or spicy 

what time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

around 10 pm when i work, weekends/vacations etc it varies

same q?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 11, 2021)

I try to sleep by 1am at the latest but it doesn’t always work out. Weekends I can be awake until 5am.

would you take a dna test from one of those ancestry sites?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

dunno really, doubt it.

fave kind of burger?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2021)

The one with cheese and onions!

Did you do some cleaning recently?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 11, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> The one with cheese and onions!
> 
> Did you do some cleaning recently?


Lemme get out of the pile of lazy day blankets on my floor first.

Nope, havent cleaned today
-
Would you have a pet elephant, if possible


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 11, 2021)

Yeah totally if the elephant was into it.

Would you/have you owned a pet snake?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 12, 2021)

Absolutely not! I always have a bad feeling that snakes would turn against their owners.

Have you ever used rainy weather to take a shower?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2021)

Not really that'd be pretty nasty considering what that water may contain lol.

fave fish to eat?


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

I actually don’t like fish! I haven’t tried any that I liked, anyways.

Same q?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 12, 2021)

-


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 12, 2021)

like in the car? I think maybe 3 hours and I would have preferred to ta the train.

same question?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 12, 2021)

13 hours to Florida, and I've done it twice now. 0/10 never again I wish the trains were more proficient in America. 

What's your dream vacation?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 12, 2021)

I have quite a few but currently but I'd love go to Disney World Florida again (at Halloween) as the last time I went was in 1993 and I barely remember it.

Are you looking forward to the rest of the week?


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

Kind of! Not much is happening but I have a few plans to get out some.

Are you participating in the 6 Days of Scavenging event?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2021)

Nope, bit too busy with other stuff and priorities :tm:


same q?


----------



## Plume (Jul 12, 2021)

Yeah!

White chocolate, milk chocolate, or dark chocolate?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2021)

Dark. 

Favourite pasta dish?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2021)

Vegan bolognese for sure!

Something you just can't eat due to its consistence/texture?


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 12, 2021)

Oysters...I don't understand how people eat them and think they're appetizing

Do you prefer books or movies?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 12, 2021)

Movies all the way, I'm not a huge reader

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Holla (Jul 12, 2021)

Heh heh heh… just a *few* things. I collect Amiibo, I probably have around 70-80 of them. Pokémon cards (though I haven’t bought many in recent years). I collect Nintendo consoles (mostly handhelds but if I put mine and my boyfriend’s collections together we basically have everything other than an NES). I have stamps I used to collect as a kid. A small fossil collection, various anime figures… I’m sure there other things I’m missing haha.

What do you do for work/study in school?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm a scientist. 

Favourite colours to wear?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 12, 2021)

Chris said:


> I'm a scientist.
> 
> Favourite colours to wear?


Majorly black,  gray, teal, and royal purple

How often do you usually get your hair cut?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

It used to be every couple of months, but since covid...never. I already had fairly long hair anyway, so it's just long hair still. I did think of giving the ends a snip myself, but chickened out. When it feels a bit safer I will probably start going regularly, but maybe with longer spaces between as I haven't noticed any huge changes over a year later.

Same question?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 12, 2021)

pretty much always every 4 months! 

have u ever dyed ur hair any bright colours before?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 12, 2021)

No I don't, I keep my hair natural as always.

Same question?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

I dyed it green and purple when I was at school, cos I was just so edgy.

What's the edgiest thing you ever did?


----------



## Plume (Jul 12, 2021)

I wore a spiked dog collar every day when I was 12. ._.;;

Favorite thing from a vending machine?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 12, 2021)

In Japan they have bottles of hot milky tea in bottles in vending machines. As a typical British tea drinker, this was convenient during my time in Japan when I was rushing out in the mornings.

Ever been arrested?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2021)

Nope.

most disgusting chewing gum flavour?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 13, 2021)

_GRAPE __and you can't convince me otherwise_

Do you have any pets??


----------



## Toska (Jul 13, 2021)

I do! Two little dogs that I love to death. 



Spoiler: Pet pics!













Is there something you’re looking forward to this week?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 13, 2021)

I dunno if I'm allowed to say this here, but honestly - getting high haha. I'm naturally of the creative brained brigade, maybe even on the surreal side, especially with my sense of humour, but creating after a cup of hash tea is another experience entirely yaya!

What sort of animal does your mum look most like?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 13, 2021)

Kind of like tired owl or a hairless cat lol (glad she'll never see this)

Do you have a secret hangout spot?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2021)

Not really...

also my mom looks like a cocker spaniel cause her hair being their ears LoL.

anyway, do you like chocolate milk?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 14, 2021)

Considering I drunk a giant glass of it yesterday evening, I think that counts as a yes   

Do you keep screenprotectors on your devices ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2021)

Not any glass/plastic ones, but I do have a phone wallet thing for my phone rather than just a case for it.

Did you ever go on gaiaonline?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 14, 2021)

Nope, didn't even know what it is! Now I'm kinda interested.. reminds me of "Panfu", I used to go there a lot as a kid. 

Do you have a RGB mouse / keyboard or you prefer without any lights ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2021)

idk if they are that specifically but my keyboard do lights up in red and my mouse changes color in some places. i don't mind it, though i wish my keyboard was rainbow lol.

have you gotten your 1st rona jab yet?


----------



## Chris (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes. I had it done a couple of weeks ago.

What is your go-to drink in the morning?


----------



## Toska (Jul 14, 2021)

Coffee! With cream, specifically.

Would you rather get stuck in the past or in the future?


----------



## Plume (Jul 14, 2021)

I can't see the state of the world getting any better, so I guess I'll say the past. I would also be able to "predict" things, which could be fun!

Strawberry or blueberry?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 14, 2021)

Strawberry please!

What's your earliest memory?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2021)

Probably peeing in my diapers in the middle of the night and then crying when I was probably a year old. Yeah, it's _that _early.

Have you ever eaten so much that you feel like you'd explode?


----------



## BloodyCakes (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes, I do that like once a week lol.

do you own a gamecube?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 15, 2021)

No

Do you own a DS?


----------



## Meadows (Jul 15, 2021)

Stikki said:


> No
> 
> Do you own a DS?


Yes, but I no longer play it.

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

Dogs, always.

Do you actually enjoy Dr. Pepper?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 15, 2021)

It's alright, but I prefer coke

If you could change one thing about your life, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

Having different parents would have been nice...

Favourite juice flavour?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 15, 2021)

white grape

do you wear makeup?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

nope :3

do you drink coffee?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)

no i hate coffee 

what are you looking forward to?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

getting my 2nd jab, i assume it will be late august or early september!

game you were disappointed in?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)

Pokemon Sword and Shield 

last thing you bought?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

Probably some pea "milk" and pick n mix candy last night, exciting 

same q?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)

arugula, Milka chocolate and cherry Coke 

how many pillows do you sleep with?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

one. i used to have some plushies but they took up too much space lol.

vegan or regular hot dogs?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)

vegan. I'm not one but I want to eat less meat

last thing you cooked?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2021)

Nvm, I got ninja’d.  :/

Fish I guess.

Favorite candle scent?


----------



## deana (Jul 15, 2021)

I like "fall" scented candles like pumpkin, apple, cinnamon, etc. 


Last game that you bought?


----------



## Toska (Jul 15, 2021)

Fire Emblem: Fates (Coquest)!

Same question?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 15, 2021)

_Mario Golf: Super Rush_!

Did you go shopping today?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

Lowkey, I bought some crisps, candy, and a coca-cola zero in stores and then 1 ½ glasses of rosé wine. lol.

do/did you play neopets?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 15, 2021)

Yep a long time ago like 15 years ago lol

Did you play Gaiaonline?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2021)

yeah, i don't anymore though

fave way to have eggs, if you like eggs?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 15, 2021)

over medium with green and red tabasco

Do you like to go camping/hiking?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 15, 2021)

i loooove hiking, but camping not so much lol. i like maybe a night here and there but not for a prolonged period of time and also not wild camping!

same question


----------



## King koopa (Jul 15, 2021)

I never went camping before but hiking isn't hard bad actually.

Do you like old movies?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)

depends on your definition of “old” I suppose. But generally yes. 

do you shower at night or in the morning?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 15, 2021)

Neither, I have a bath at night and a basin wash in the morning.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 15, 2021)

i have 2 hamsters!!! biscuit and chubs heh

do u have any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 15, 2021)

Not really, just slowly unpacking my toys and games.

Have you traveled outside of your home country?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 15, 2021)

Yep, many times. I'm in the uk (Though I guess if we counted my country as England, then I can add Wales and Scotland in there haha), but have been to France, Holland, Portugal, USA, Japan and Canada many times.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 15, 2021)

I don't know...what was the last vacation you took?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 15, 2021)

My bad, I forgot to insert the next question. Answer to above - it was just within the uk a couple of weeks ago. Can't really go too far yet, what with covid

How is covid where you live?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 16, 2021)

Daily life is almost completely reopened (restaurants & leisure activites, etc) and most places except stores don't require masks anymore. However, like most countries in Europe the last week covid cases has gone up a bit again but this time luckily it didn't came with the same amount of deaths or people in hospitals. We're pretty far ahead in terms of vaccinations so that helps ofcourse. I have my 2nd one planned on monday.

What's a language you would like to learn?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 16, 2021)

I'd love to learn Finnish a bit more, I know a few words and phrases from listening to Finnish music but it's never gone any further than that.

What's your favourite time of day?


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 16, 2021)

I love early morning. I’ve not been sleeping the best lately but I lovely getting up around 5am in the summer and sitting in the yard with my cats. It’s usually still cool & quiet from the night but it’s just starting to get brighter and I love it so much. Really anytime before 9am is good though! Mornings are my favourite.

What’s one of your current hobbies?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 16, 2021)

Reading books and subsequently building out a reading backlog.   

Do you have any plans for this weekend?


----------



## Toska (Jul 16, 2021)

Nope! It’s a weekend off (hopefully) in preparation for a really busy next two weeks.

What’s your favorite part of TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2021)

basement, sometimes brewster depending on the topics...the forum parts i guess, i don't really have time for events and such these days. and of course all nice people i've met.

fave candy?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 16, 2021)

these are addictive i swear





same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2021)

i don't eat a lot of candy these days but licorice or sour stuff always go down!

weirdest snack you've tried?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 17, 2021)

Green tea kit kats. They were odd.

Most embarrassing moment?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 17, 2021)

I tripped while doing my speech in front of the whole school

Most the saddest moment of your life?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 17, 2021)

I really can’t pick a saddest moment because it wouldn’t be fair to the other saddest moments.

Do you take things seriously most of the time?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 17, 2021)

no, I don't btw that's ok

questionable moment of your life?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2021)

Too many, but I think it's more "not proud ones" rather than questionable tbh lol.

have you ever read abut stuff in the news and then it turns out someone you know was in that event?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 17, 2021)

Somewhat. There was once a deadly crash with a motorbike and it turns out it was someone from my school.
I only saw him sometimes at school, so it's not like I really knew him.

Have you been successful with the scavenger hunt so far?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 17, 2021)

Yep, it was quite easy for me actually I had everything readily available

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2021)

Yep!  I completed the scavenger hunt and got every item checked off the list.

Collectible you’re most hoping for from the raffle?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2021)

None since I didn't participate aha.

what's for lunch/dinner?


----------



## Clock (Jul 17, 2021)

Shawarmas, they were good 10/10 would like to have it again

Anything you'd like to spend on (by money) for the time being?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2021)

Given the money I'd like to get the new Steam Deck. Unfortunately I'm broke. :/

Any current goals in New Horizons?


----------



## deana (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm trying to finalize my decorating so that I could maybe submit my island for the tbt island tours 
Doing lots of work on my museum area and the other thing I really need to work on are my villager yards. 

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 17, 2021)

I am whatever my schedule needs me to be, lol. 

How often do you trim your nails?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 17, 2021)

Once a week approx.

What's your eye colour?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2021)

grey with brown spots

fave flower?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 17, 2021)

think it has a few different names but it's called queen of the meadow, it's a wild flower, i think it's so pretty and delicate! i also love peonies too though! 

do u believe in anything supernatural?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes—although I'm _very_ skeptical of most "ghost-hunting" shows and the like, I've had a couple of experiences myself.  Also... I try my best not to do anything that might offend the Fair Folk.  Just in case.

What's the weather like where you're at?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2021)

pretty humid but nice outside though it's soon 11 pm so not going out lol...

do you like wine?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 17, 2021)

i like prosecco and champagne! red wine i like in small doses and white wine i'll drink verrrry occasionally! all in all though, not rly 

do u wear make up?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes, if BB cushion and tinted lip balm count. 

Do you prefer sweet or salty snacks?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2021)

Salty!

How's the weather right now?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 17, 2021)

It's so hot, and smoky from the mountain's fires, that I can barely breath outside. Not even joking. It sucks.

When's the last time you went on vacation ?


----------



## Toska (Jul 17, 2021)

3 years, I believe? I drove to Texas with my family and spent a week down there.

Any books you’re reading at the moment?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 17, 2021)

I finished reading some The Legend of Zelda manga books a few days ago. I'm planning to borrow some more in the next couple of days. The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess has eight volumes and I'm starting the third one very soon!

Is there a noise that you can't stand?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 17, 2021)

My alarm clock telling me to get up?

What is your favorite meal?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2021)

General Tso's chicken! Amazingly delicious.

Hardest game you've ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2021)

Too many, lol. I'm definitely not one to settle for hard games or playing on Lunatic for fun/challenge but then they end up being hard for various reasons.

fave kind of pie?


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't like pie. As a general rule I dislike pastry.

What's in your bag right now? Can apply to a school/work bag, a handbag, etc - take your pick.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 18, 2021)

my purse! my keys! a random squishmallow that lives in there (i like to squeeze him sometimes when i'm out and about), hand sanitiser! chewing gum! that's everything, i carry around quite a small bag so i don't like to keep a lot in there!

who's ur fave disney character?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

Robin Hood for sure. I so wanted to marry him when I was a little kid haha

Same question?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 18, 2021)

Mulan; I wanted to be brave like her! 

What kind of milk do you like?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2021)

oat/pea milk, just not regular or almond.

fave snack?


----------



## Toska (Jul 18, 2021)

Currently pretzel crisps or some kind of fruit!

If you could get any tbt collectible without paying for it, which would you get?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 18, 2021)

Aurora sky 

Same question


----------



## jadetine (Jul 18, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Aurora sky
> 
> Same question


I'm also dreaming of an Aurora sky,  but would give it to you if I won it in the raffle. 

What made you laugh recently?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 18, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I'm also dreaming of an Aurora sky,  but would give it to you if I won it in the raffle.
> 
> What made you laugh recently?


Playing SSBU with my S/O and a mutual friend, and me camping + spamming both of them with grenades as Snake. 

What are you grateful for?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 18, 2021)

My amazing friends who I am thankful for every day 

Something kind someone has done for you ?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 18, 2021)

Uhm...the most recent thing being my friend taking me to dinner & bowling I guess  


Do you care a lot about your clothing / fashion in general?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 18, 2021)

Anything beyond personal hygiene and dressing for the occasion (e.g. work versus chilling at home), absolutely not. 

Would you say that you get easily sidetracked?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 18, 2021)

Ugh, yes for sure!

What colour hair would you like to have?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 18, 2021)

I'd like to go back to purple or green

do you have any piercings?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 18, 2021)

i have 5! all on ears. i have had my nose pierced too but it closed up (but i wanna get it done again)

do u have any tattoos? if not, would u like one in the future?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2021)

No, and I don’t want any in the future.

Favorite pfp/avatar you’ve had on this site?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 18, 2021)

My upcoming Halloween one, I'm very excited about it.

Do you own any flags?


----------



## Plume (Jul 19, 2021)

Nope.

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2021)

yeah; books, vinyls, things shaped as turtles, lowkey clothes, dvd's i guess.

same q?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 19, 2021)

tote bags lol!!! obsessed 

worst collectible?


----------



## deana (Jul 21, 2021)

For me that would be the weird/strange/quirky dolls. I'll lump them together because I'm just not a fan of them. 

What's your natural hair colour?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 21, 2021)

Dark brown.

Do you miss Adventure Time...like I do? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2021)

No, I rarely watched it and even less got into the characters aha.

Do you enjoy roller coasters?


----------



## Toska (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes! I don’t get to go to amusement parks that often but I’ll always ride the “scariest” roller coaster when I do.

Is your hair dyed? If so, what color?


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes. Black. 

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## amemome (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm going to meet a friend for some lunch outdoors.

How do you approach the "guess how many jellybeans are in the jar" question? What's your method for guessing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2021)

usually try and count and measure in some different ways depending on the jar...

do you like olives?


----------



## Plume (Jul 22, 2021)

No. :c

Latte, cappuccino, or coffee?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 22, 2021)

If I don't need to pay for it, cappuccino. Otherwise, I'll opt for making coffee at home.

Thick or thin crust pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2021)

thin always! i don't like thick pizza, it's just unhealthy bread and makes you full faster.

least fave pizza topping?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 22, 2021)

Tuna. It just doesn't suit pizza!

Favourite weather?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 22, 2021)

I like it when its sunny. It gives me the chance to practice riding my skateboard.

What would you do If you won something expensive but you didnt want it?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 22, 2021)

Probably sell it.

Name something about yourself that you love


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2021)

I have an iron stomach. That is to say food has to be REALLLY FRIGGIN RAUNCHY in order to get me sick.

How's your memory?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

Probably one of my strongest features.

Where's Waldo?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2021)

I killed him.

Is it tea time?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 23, 2021)

Depends on what how you're feeling.

If you got a weird doll collectible, what would you do with it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

Probably keep it since it's the OG one. 

fave kind of cheese if any?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 23, 2021)

Applewood smoked for sure. I worked on a cheese counter when I was a teen and I was always eating the free samples hehe.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

dogs!

least fave cheese?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 23, 2021)

Roquefort. It's just blue gunk. Yuck.

Favourite breed of dog?


----------



## Kokodo (Jul 23, 2021)

I love bulldog because its really cute

did you have any cat?


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

Nope! I’m allergic so that wouldn’t end up well.

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 23, 2021)

Yeah, pissing people off haha. I laugh too much at inappropriate things/times for sure.

Place you'd most like to visit?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Yeah, pissing people off haha. I laugh too much at inappropriate things/times for sure.
> 
> Place you'd most like to visit?


This and I can be incredibly foul-mouthed lol. Most of the time people get pissed though it's cause they are trying to act prude and/or just are very mainstream and can't think for themselves in a few ways.

Hmm... tough one. Portugal maybe.

do you own any vinyl records?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 23, 2021)

Yes, I love the sound of vinyl! 

Any phobias?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 23, 2021)

Spiders 

Favourite flavour of ice cream


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm a simple person. I love vanila ice cream lol

Do you like snakes?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 23, 2021)

I love em, but my fiance does not so I'll probably never get one 

Do you like tarantulas?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

yes i can stand them unlike those small things with 6 feet legs lol...

salt or sweet snacks?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 23, 2021)

Usually salty, but I do like them mixed lol

How do you feel about cicadas? (we have brood X passing through lol)


----------



## CozyVillager (Jul 23, 2021)

I like them! I think they're really cool. I also enjoy collecting them in each Animal Crossing game and displaying them in my house.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

Yes! Quite a lot, actually. I probably should lessen my intake.

What’s your favorite mobile game?


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2021)

Either _Plague Inc_. or _Bio Inc. Redemption_. They're the only mobile games I play.

What consoles do you currently own?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

Nintendo Switch Lite only as of now, unless we count my phone I suppose.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 24, 2021)

An NES, Wii, Wii U, Switch, PS2, and PS3.

Do you have weird food combinations you like?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 24, 2021)

Well... I once made myself a sandwich of philadelphia (cheese cream) and pickles because there was nothing else to eat at home. Weird as it sounds, it tasted awesome and instantly became my fave sandwich ever! 

What's the oldest videogame you ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

Space Invaders maybe. Though it was on a later console rather than arcade and stuff. Otherwise as for OG stuff various NES games.

how's the weather where you live?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 24, 2021)

It's cloudy today, which is nice after a way too hot week.

Do you take any regular meds?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

if you count birth control pills then yeah.

same question?


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2021)

Not orally, but I do receive regular injections to manage vitamin deficiencies. There are oral alternatives but I was told these would most likely be ineffective due to my circumstances.

What games do you currently have on the go?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 24, 2021)

ACNH but taking a little break. Trying and failing at Mario Kart 

Something kind someone has done for you?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 24, 2021)

My mother gave birth to me. That certainly was very kind of her 

Any difficult circumstances that you overcame?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2021)

A lot, I'd rather not go into detail though.

game you had expectations on but turned out disappointing?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2021)

Plenty of them.

I played a bit of the new Resident Evil. I should had expected it to be as over the top as 7 since it was the same protagonist. The dude gets his arm chainsawed off in 7 and they just duct-tape it? The immersion was lost after that and I was supposed to take the game seriously, but it was just too comical. Running over the possessed dad with a car, police officer gets his head cut with a shovel like its made out of jello, ect.

I wasn't going to try it, but I kept seeing people rave about it being the best RE ever. I don't know if I am just picky or people have dropped their expectations after 7, but this was just too goofy again lol. You're forced to watch a ton of scripted events where the main just stands still, watches things unfold stupidly in 1st person, and asks the dumbest of questions.

I don't know what it is, but they also love all these close ups. Literally looks like the events/enemies/ect are trying to check themselves out in a mirror 'Do I have some broccoli in my teeth?' I get it, it's the most newest and graphically enhanced game to date (sort of) but like be more subtle with it. It feels like it should be in 3D with glasses.


Trying to learn a new hobby or skill recently or within the last year?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2021)

honestly, not really. i gave crocheting a try but i lowkey gave up cause i can't read instructions well and my hand co-ordination is not the best. yeah i'm dumb lol.

smell(s) you cannot stand?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 25, 2021)

Smelly feet/socks 

Do you have artwork on your walls?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2021)

Yeah, I have some around the house. A good half of them is made by my sister when she participated in a painting club.

Do you like hot weather?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 25, 2021)

No, I can't handle warm weather very well and suffer in anything over 75F ahaha.

Is there a food you used to dislike, but have since changed your mind about?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 25, 2021)

Hated vegetables as a child. Love them now!

Favourite pizza topping?


----------



## S.J. (Jul 25, 2021)

Pineapple  plus all the other veggies. 

Favourite area of TBT?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2021)

The basement.

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 25, 2021)

French toast? Lol, but pancakes. 

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes. I broke my right foot when I was very young.

Do you ever end up putting too much stuff on your food?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes, I would load Subway sandwiches with a bunch of veggies!

Top 3 pet peeves?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 26, 2021)

- Being late or saying you'll do something and then don't (this also applies to package deliveries )
- Loud eating/chewing noises or eating with your mouth open
- Not caring about the people around you in a public place in situations where you should "read the room" (for example, I have friends that talk pretty loud in a quiet movie theatre or start complaining aloud in waiting lines with people around us and it makes me uncomfortable sometimes :/ )

What is an achievement, skill, talent, thing, etc. That you are really proud off?


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2021)

I can currently play five instruments and am working on learning more!

Same question?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 26, 2021)

impressive! I can sing and play piano ^^

if you were on death row what would be your last meal?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 26, 2021)

That's tough lol, probably something Chinese like lemon grass chicken or orange chicken

Have you ever grown a plant from a seed? (or seedling)


----------



## Plume (Jul 26, 2021)

Yeah! I grew some basil recently, and cat grass in the past.

Favorite seasonal/holiday specific food?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2021)

I guess it really depends on the time. Because right now, I'm looking forward to pumpkin type foods like pumpkin pie and pumpkin spiced cake with cream-cheese icing. But when fall comes around and I get my fill of it, I will probably be wanting something else.

Do you or have you collected anything before?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 26, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I guess it really depends on the time. Because right now, I'm looking forward to pumpkin type foods like pumpkin pie and pumpkin spiced cake with cream-cheese icing. But when fall comes around and I get my fill of it, I will probably be wanting something else.
> 
> Do you or have you collected anything before?


Oh boy do I. lol
I collect toys, video games, retro game consoles, and really any game console in general. I also collect uranium (vaseline) glass, it's radioactive glass that glows under blacklight.

same q?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 26, 2021)

Absolutely! I have a bit of a retro-toy collection going on. Think Garfield, Popples, Transformers, He-Man, etc.

What is the thing you dislike most about social media?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

The toxicity of it.  Whether it’s because people are rude, passive aggressive, or just straight up lie about things, it’s become tiresome to see and deal with over the years.  I’ve pretty much seen it all by this point.

When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Yesterday

How would you run the site if you were premoted to be the owner?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2021)

I do not know as I would be immediately overwhelmed with a lot of responsibilities and maintenance to deal with. I'd probably hire some people to help run the site as I would not be on here 24/7.

Have you ever been cancelled before just for having a different opinion?


----------



## Merielle (Jul 27, 2021)

Nope.

Do you prefer kneaded or rubber erasers?


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

I see no difference, but i'll just choose kneaded.

Favorite AC game?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 28, 2021)

Now that one is easy: New Leaf of course! It was my first, after all 

What do you think of classic music in the modern times?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2021)

I can appreciate it for what it is, but it gets _really _boring if that’s all you listen to.

Least favorite AC game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2021)

I'd go with Amiibo Festival since the only other AC games I own are New Leaf, Happy Home Designer, and New Horizons.

How often do your muscles feel stiff?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2021)

on a daily basis, they're not the best lol.

fave instant ramen flavour?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 29, 2021)

Chili flavor is super nice  (I still add hot sauce tho) there's never enough spice

Are you having a good day/week?


----------



## Plume (Jul 29, 2021)

It's an okay day, although I've been feeling a bit down because my partner and I made our first offer on a house, but it lost to a cash offer. This market is wild.

Least favorite insect?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2021)

longleg spider and thoes crane flies.. EWWW

same q?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 29, 2021)

We definitely agree on the spiders 

what can you do that nobody would expect?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 29, 2021)

I can easily bend and touch my toes. Yes, I know that's nothing extraordinary... as long as you're somewhat fit, but I'm on the chubby side, so people never expect my muscles to be as flexible as they are!

Do you remember the first time you saw snowing?


----------



## Valia (Jul 29, 2021)

yup, i was 4.

top 3 worst shows you've ever seen? (an original question, i know)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2021)

big bang theory, seinfeld, basically anything "bro" like how i met your mother and stuff.

same q?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 29, 2021)

how i met your mother (0/10 bad show srry)
dance moms (the yelling at the kids is just awful to watch)
The good place ( I just didn't like it; it's one of those cool concepts that drags forever)

what's your all time favorite dessert?


----------



## jadetine (Jul 29, 2021)

Coffee flan!

What sound is forever burned in your memory?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 29, 2021)

The opening notes to _Hamilton: An American Musical_ and Beethoven's _Fifth Symphony_.

What brings you comfort?


----------



## Valia (Jul 29, 2021)

being around my friends.

what is the worst character from the worst movie/show you've seen?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 29, 2021)

answered too slow 

favourite movie soundtrack


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 29, 2021)

The time of my life - Dirty Dancing.

Anything happened to you that left permanent marks or scars on your body?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 29, 2021)

Caesarian section

same q


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2021)

Just a crescent moon-shaped scar under my eye.

Favorite icecream flavor (you can only pick one)?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 29, 2021)

Saitama said:


> Favorite icecream flavor (you can only pick one)?


What if it's rainbow sherbet? If that doesn't count I guess cookies and cream lol.

Have you went on any vacations lately? Or what was your last vacation (due to covid)?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 29, 2021)

Nope, just the odd bed & breakfast stays over a long weekend between post-summer of 2015 through 2019. My last major trip was the summer of 2015, where I went to Taiwan and Singapore!

What makes you belly laugh?


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2021)

Not much, only when I’m goofing around with my friends and I’m not worried about something else. Rare, but always enjoyable!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2021)

too much, i can be rather easily entertained 

games you're looking forward to this year (or something that's already out)?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 31, 2021)

None, sadly. The few ones I've been hopelessly waiting for years are never going to exist, I'm pretty much convinced by now (like Golden Sun 4 or a real sequel for Fantasy Life) 

One thing you truly regret doing, but unfortunately there was no way avoiding doing it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2021)

Telling white lies in certain situations, sadly that was more or less only ways getting around them. Haven't we all though?

fave fruit(s)?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 31, 2021)

papaya!! i used to like figs but ppl ruined them for me lol. also avocado

do u like beer?


----------



## jadetine (Jul 31, 2021)

mogyay said:


> papaya!! i used to like figs but ppl ruined them for me lol. also avocado
> 
> do u like beer?


I haven't found a beer I like, yet. I just tolerate alcoholic drinks in general. Someday though, who knows?

Would you like a hug?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes please  

Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 31, 2021)

I'd say procrastinating is one of them.

Do you have a favourite plant?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 1, 2021)

Bonsai tree! I have a Japanese holly and it's cool. I even decorate it for Christmas and halloween.

Have you moved out of your hometown?


----------



## deana (Aug 1, 2021)

I have, although not super far away from there. 

How long is your hair?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2021)

Pretty short.  Not long at all.

Your most embarrassing moment in life?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2021)

Way too many, lol.

things/shapes you just can't draw?


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2021)

Pretty much everything. The only thing I can draw with confidence is a heart, haha.

What’s your preferred hair length?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Past my shoulders by 7.5-10 cm / 3-4 inches.

Do you prefer teaching or learning?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 1, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Past my shoulders by 7.5-10 cm / 3-4 inches.
> 
> Do you prefer teaching or learning?


Teaching, I have a much higher tolerance for it. I get impatient if I'm not immediately good at something.

Are you going to dress up for Halloween?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 1, 2021)

Not this year unfortunately. -_-

What is your favorite board game?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 1, 2021)

By sheer amount of times played it's Betrayal at House on the Hill.

same q?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 1, 2021)

The Game of Life.

Do you know what your having for dinner?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2021)

yeah we had karelian pasties aha :3

game(s) you're looking forward to?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2021)

Pokemon Brilliant Diamond/Shining Pearl and Pokemon Legends: Arceus.

Favorite Super Smash Brothers character?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2021)

Link is my favorite to play, since I like his moveset and he's probably the character I'm best at. Though I also enjoy playing as Villager so I can represent my favorite game.

Are you still playing New Horizons?


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 1, 2021)

yep im playing right now

do you prefer warm weather or cool weather?


----------



## Toska (Aug 1, 2021)

A tough one, but probably cool weather!

Do you do more lurking or speaking on the forums?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 1, 2021)

Definitely lurking lol

Are you a more neat or messy person?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2021)

I try to be neat, but my messiness always sneaks through. Either that or maybe I'm not that great at cleaning things.

Do you prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2021)

Hot weather, though I can appreciate the rain from time to time (just don’t want to live somewhere where it rains a lot).

Favorite planet in our solar system (you have to choose one other than Earth)?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm going to say Uranus, simply because when I was a child and watched Sailormoon, Uranus was my favourite one of the team.

One hilariously funny thing you once heard a kid say?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2021)

Probably this kiddo who was with their parents at work and they thought I looked like their cousin Aaron because I had similar eyeglasses  I mean thanks but I've no idea who that Aaron was so yeah was fun lmfao.

Fave game for 3ds?


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 2, 2021)

_Animal Crossing: New Leaf_, _Art Academy_, _Mario Kart 7_, and _Style Savvy_ (there were three titles for 3DS).

Same question?


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2021)

Definitely AC:NL! That game made a big impact on me.

What store do you go to the most?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 2, 2021)

Probably the local garage (gas station?) cos I mostly shop online, but if I've forgotten any groceries or whatever, or need something right away, it's easy just to walk there and grab what I need.

Where would you most like to live in the world?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 2, 2021)

Somewhere unplagued by capitalism, lol. 

Same question?


----------



## Merielle (Aug 2, 2021)

...Can I say same answer? ;v; Or at least somewhere with universal basic income hhhh

Are you planning to participate in Camp Bell Tree?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm still unsure at the moment.

What's your favourite collectible?


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 2, 2021)

Purple star fragment

one thing that makes you happy?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2021)

My friends.

Same question?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 2, 2021)

My cat, Figaro, getting him last summer helped me through a lot.

What's something you've always wanted but never actually bought?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 2, 2021)

The first 4 figures crystal dragon, it's so beautiful, but so expensive I'll prorbaly never get it ;0;


Spoiler









Your favorite toy/figure?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2021)

I guess my Noire/Black Heart statues/figures even though they are missing some tiny pieces ;;

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

carne asada tacos!

favourite video game character?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 4, 2021)

*Alex* from the _Golden Sun_ franchise. A character that at first sight seems so easy to identify as the typical power-hungry megalomaniac, but then... here and there you get a few snippets and clues about his real persona, and you don't understand anymore what his final goals are. Or what even lies beyond them...

Why is 6 afraid of 7?  (Calling out to any _Supernatural _fan that might read this...)


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 4, 2021)

Because 7 8 (ate) 9 

Favourite pizza topping?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 4, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Because 7 8 (ate) 9
> 
> Favourite pizza topping?



Nooo, it's because 7 is a prime number, and prime numbers can be intimidating!  My apologies, it's just that it seems I can't let go of this show.

Tuna! Oven tuna on a pizza is tasty and crunchy.

Any constellation you would recognize at night on your own?


----------



## deana (Aug 4, 2021)

The Big Dipper (Ursa Major) or Cassiopeia, I am really not all that good at constellation identification.

Do you have a favourite thing that you like to draw or doodle more than any other thing?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2021)

random flower/peace/love signs and stuff... also eyes and faces xD

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2021)

I don’t draw, so no.

Have you ever built a model racecar by hand before?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 4, 2021)

No, can't say that's a thing I've done.

Ever painted a room?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2021)

Yeah, I have.

Ever gone fishing?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2021)

A bunch of times! Not much as of recent, but growing up my dad really enjoyed fishing so I went with him.

Do you have anything you’re looking forward to?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes, the TBT Camp that's about to start in a couple of days! 

What do you think of zoos? Are they good or bad places in your opinion?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

Rather neutral on that tbh, some do a good job, some should just be better if they want to be open I suppose. it's good for preserving endangered species and breeding those I guess also.

stuff you collect?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't collect anything specifically and I don't think I ever have throughout my life so far.

Do you have any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 5, 2021)

I plan go to work, do my job, return home... and rub my poor hurting feet for half an hour at least  I know, not very exciting. After that I'll log in here like almost every afternoon.

Any flower you think is massively overrated?


----------



## Plume (Aug 5, 2021)

hmm, idk! I really love most flowers, so it's hard to say. Maybe lilies, just because I would never want to receive one since cats are so allergic.

Do you prefer your pillow fluffy, thin, or moderate puff?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

moderate..? i use those neck pillow that shapes after your head and neck cause puffy/flat regular ones gives me headaches.

planning to have tacos soon?


----------



## Toska (Aug 5, 2021)

No, but now I might!

What’s your morning routine?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 6, 2021)

I wish I could say yoga or something cool like that  But it's actually waking up at the crack of dawn, breakfast, washing&brushing, and walk to work. Very boring.

How good is your eyesight? C'mon, make me jealous...


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 6, 2021)

Absolutely awful  Can’t even wear my contacts as hay fever makes my eyes too dry 

What hobby do you enjoy doing?


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 6, 2021)

Sewing! And some simple baking like chocolate chip cookies 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2021)

listening to music, watch films, read books..sometimes draw :3 and also collect stuff aha.

least fave kind of hairstyle?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 7, 2021)

Anything that resembles a mullet.

When was the last time you laughed?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2021)

Last night! Well it was actually around 3 in the morning. I was chatting on discord with two friends and they were being silly.

Same question?


----------



## Merielle (Aug 7, 2021)

This morning, playing Fall Guys—I got into a weird little standoff with my opponent in Button Bashers.

Same question!


----------



## mogyay (Aug 7, 2021)

i'm rewatching crash landing on you and i laughed at the bit where ml bought fl bras and she says 'he overestimated' (omg it's so cringey but i do rly like cloy)

what u having/have had for dinner?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 7, 2021)

Potato salad

same question?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 7, 2021)

WELL i wanted to order japanese but they said their card machine had broke and i had no cash on me so i ordered rice and paneer instead which im excited for but i wanted sushi

are u wood floor or carpet kind of person??


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2021)

Wood flooring! My old house used to be carpet, I hated it. It’s much easier to clean wood imo.

What's something that made you smile recently?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 7, 2021)

Being complimented on my outfit by airport staff!

What was the first song you ever bought?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2021)

Never bought a song.

Favorite Animal Crossing villager?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 7, 2021)

Goldie

Favourite Animal Crossing NPC?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 7, 2021)

Katrina I think. I loved being able to call her on the lovely phone before putting on my daily outfit, to see what I needed to wear that day.

Are you religious?


----------



## deana (Aug 7, 2021)

No I'm not. Wasn't raised religious and it's just not my thing. 

What's your method for staying organized?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

To-do lists, blocking off time on my calendar, and donating/trashing clothes/items I don't use anymore.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Regularly cleaning out things I don't need, whether I trash or donate it to second hand stores or recycling it or just throw it away if it's privacy stuff.

do you enjoy solving crosswords?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2021)

No. Not only that I barely tried them, but there are so many riddles that I can't solve which shows that my vocabulary isn't that great.

Do you own something that's over 25 years old?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 8, 2021)

Well, yes! Most of my things are actually almost as old as me, since I've always taken good care of them. Books specially, but also furniture, games, music... etc.

When is the last time you went to a dentist check on your own? I mean just a regular health check up, not because your teeth hurt so you had to.


----------



## Merielle (Aug 8, 2021)

Just last month.  I normally try to go every six months, but I held off for a while because of the pandemic until I was fully vaccinated.  Thankfully it went really well!

What's your favorite kind of pretzel, if any?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 8, 2021)

Soft pretzel with cheese to dip it in! so good

What are you looking forward to in the coming months?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Hopefully this online store I like will be releasing some more vintage and their new collection stuff since they removed almost all of an old one I liked :c

fave kind of hot dog?


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 8, 2021)

none i dont like them

how do you like to start your day?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 8, 2021)

I like to have plenty of time to get ready, there’s nothing worse than waking up late and rushing around.

Are you hungry right now?


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 8, 2021)

Not really, but I'm going out for dinner in an hour so hopefully I will be by then.

Do you like tattoos?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

yeah if nicely done and not those cheesy "carpe diem" or random chinese characters lol. i don't have any myself yet though who knows 

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 8, 2021)

Roast beef Monster Munch

Shoe size?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2021)

12 or 13 in Men’s.

Favorite book?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2021)

Lassie Come Home.

Have you been taking your vitamins daily?


----------



## Aminata (Aug 9, 2021)

No i don't take vitamins.
Have you paid Tom Nook?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 9, 2021)

Yup, I paid everything off a while ago thanks to trading for bells here on the forum. 

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2021)

If I Were You - Collin Raye

Do you have any credit cards?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2021)

yeah or a debit one i use daily it's not a set credit or stuff.

ever played skribbl.io?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 10, 2021)

... What even is that?!  No, I'm quite sure I've never played anything I couldn't even say.

Can you tell apart a frog from a toad? Not that many people actually can at first sight...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 10, 2021)

I guess? If I recall correctly, toads look really old where frogs look smooth and silk.

How often do you use headphones?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 10, 2021)

Only when I'm going to work as I like to listen to music before my shifts start.

What was the last thing you did before logging into the forum?


----------



## Aminata (Aug 10, 2021)

I have drank a big cup of joe :]
Do you like school?


----------



## ChrissyAndFrancineLover (Aug 11, 2021)

It depends on which classes i have that day.

What is your favourite kind of chocolate?♥


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 11, 2021)

I love dark chocolate 

Favourite flavour of crisps?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 11, 2021)

I had to look up what crisps meant. Turns out it's the UK's way of calling them chips! Anyway, my favourite flavour would be cheese!

When was the last time you cut your hair?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 11, 2021)

I cut my ends off sometimes but by someone who actually cuts hair three years,, pls dont judge me its expensive i have long hair,, I will get it done soon

What song/album have you been listening to more lately?


----------



## Aminata (Aug 11, 2021)

Puffy AmiYumi True Asia my favorite!
How many humans you created in your town?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2021)

If you mean an AC town I don't really play it for 3ds/nh and you can only have one character in pc so, that would be 1? lol.

least fave food?


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2021)

I've never tried it, but egg salad. I'm afraid of egg salad.

Favorite type of fish?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 11, 2021)

pufferfish  koi fish are super pretty i luv them

If you were an animal, what type would you be?


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 11, 2021)

I would be a cat. Specifically my spoilt fur baby 

If you had one wish what would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2021)

World peace, lol.

Bagel or donut?


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2021)

Bagels are good, but I'm a sweet tooth, so donut!

Bagel or muffin?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2021)

Muffin.

Chicken with or without the bone?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2021)

Chicken without the bone.

Burgers or hotdogs?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 12, 2021)

burgers are great. I don’t like hotdogs at all. 

rural life or city life?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2021)

Rural life because I never experienced it before and would like to know what it's like.

Do you have a huge amount of markers with varying colours?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2021)

I wish, but I don’t have any colored markers _or_ pencils on me. They would’ve been so useful for this Camping event.

Do you like Chinese food?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2021)

yes and no, a lot are like, nuts/spicy that i can't have so depends.

least fave book genre?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2021)

Romance.  Boring.

Favorite book genre?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 12, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Romance.  Boring.
> 
> Favorite book genre?


I'm an absolute horror nut. Psychological horror is my favorite, though.

Do you like going out, or are you more of a home-body?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

I go out because I need to work and earn a living, but whenever I can choose... I'm staying home, definitely.

When was the last time you told your mother/father/sibling that you love them? Because it's nice to hear the words from time to time, you know...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2021)

I can't say I really love them and I'm bad at faking so who knows, lol. And I don't have any siblings either.

worst manga/comic you ever read?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

That's hard to say as I haven't really read any other than the Trigun and Archie Sonic the hedgehog ones and I like them.

What's your addiction?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2021)

Music, coffee, the 60s/70s etc.

same q?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

Tea. No less than three cups a day.

Would you dare to take a dip in the Ganges river? (I suggest you look it up before you answer...)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2021)

If it's the one I think it is and that came up on google, nope nope.

Fave yogurt flavour?


----------



## Aminata (Aug 14, 2021)

Strawberry please.
What do you think about Ankha and Lucky?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 14, 2021)

Ankha and Lucky are both super cute!  I've definitely been thinking of inviting Ankha to my island!

What was the last book you read?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2021)

_The Chief _by Per Wahlöö.

same q?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 14, 2021)

Mermaids: The Myths, Legends and The Lore.

What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2021)

About whether to go to sleep or not.  I’m going to need some coffee if not (at least I don’t have anything pressing to do today because it’s the weekend).

Favorite plant?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 14, 2021)

So many! I love sweetheart ivy and English ivy, because the leaves and vines are so beautiful! 

I really love plants that you can have indoors though, like mini cacti, succulents and mini ivy. My favourite flower is a sunflower though. They just make me so happy when I see them!  


Same question?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 14, 2021)

I like bonsai trees best. I didn't have a garden for most of my life, so I loved to get a bit of outdoors. I had 4 at one point, my favourite being my Japanese Holly, especially when it actually started getting blossom one year. Sadly my ex husband managed to kill every single one off. To be fair, he didn't mean to. But he just wouldn't leave them alone or follow the very basic care instructions. Not out of neglect, but being over-zealous. So yeah, bonsais are still my favourite and I will get another one at some point.

Favourite dog breed?


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 14, 2021)

Golden retriever 

How do you cope with disappointment


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 14, 2021)

I try my best to ignore whatever is causing me to feel disappointed. I like to empty my mind and find a positive side to any negative situation.

Are you an introvert or an extrovert?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2021)

Neither.  I’m an ambivert.

Have you ever played a sport?


----------



## Merielle (Aug 14, 2021)

I did gymnastics when I was little, and I took a martial arts class throughout my teens!  My teacher eventually moved away, unfortunately.

Is there a video game you want to try, but haven't yet?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

Hmm...possibly one of the Dangonronpa or Persona games? I've heard good things..

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2021)

^Definitely SMT/Persona games, especially the older DS games, they were good fun xD

As for myself, dunno. Maybe Civ VI since they have it on Switch though I doubt it's as magical as V. Might be wrong though.

do you enjoy skribbl.io?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2021)

Never played it, but I've seen a youtuber play it once. It's funny seeing them come up with hilarious drawings due to their own interpretation.

What is one flavour you dislike in chewing gum?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

None really. I enjoy all flavors!

Any books you currently reading?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2021)

none. Don't really have anything to read so maybe I'll re-read something.

least fave candy?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 15, 2021)

Anything that’s got a gooey centre. Although to be honest I’m not a huge fan of candy in general.

What’s your favourite type of weather?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

Rainy.

Favorite type of donut?


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

Hmm, it changes. But right this second I’m wanting a cinnamon donut

What do you think is the most important quality in being a good person? (Serious one haha, hopefully that’s okay)


----------



## techno_charlie (Aug 15, 2021)

For me, as long as they have a kind soul and really means well, then they are a good person in my book 

What's your favorite drink?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

There are many! Chai tea, earl grey tea, green tea, ceylon tea, rooibos tea...coffees and lattes that are either hazelnut, amaretto or whatever flavor...mojito, cosmopolitan, bloody mary and martini when it comes to alcohol...blueberry soda...many, MANY different types of craft/micro and import beers...GAAAHH!!! It's hard to choose just one!

Same q?


----------



## wonderwitch (Aug 15, 2021)

Skinny latte with an extra shot. And real homemade lemonade! I had some yesterday and it was amazing 

What do you like about yourself?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 15, 2021)

My sense of humour 

What was/is your worst school subject?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2021)

My worst subject with history. I was pretty terrible at anything that wasn’t math.  I’m so happy to be graduated.

Do you have a favorite YouTuber that you watch frequently?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

Not any in particular although I do keep up w/ video game news from RGT85.

Chicken or beef?


----------



## Beanz (Aug 15, 2021)

this is a hard question but i choose beef

if you could buy any car without the worry of money, what car would you buy?


----------



## mrbeanfan64 (Aug 15, 2021)

I would buy a  British Leyland mini 1000 mark 4



 would you prefer to drive a reliant regal supervan iii or a British Leyland mini 1000 mark 4


----------



## Stikki (Aug 15, 2021)

The mini cos I have fond memories of my grandparents' old mini like that, but red.

If you could change one thing about yourself what would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2021)

Nothing, I’m happy with who I am, just not my circumstances.

Same question?


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 15, 2021)

Physically speaking I would like to Not Have Wisdom Teeth because they’re a bother and stressing me out. In general though I would like to not have anxiety, I think long term that would be more beneficial than not having wisdom teeth lol

Have you ever caught a snowflake on your tongue?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2021)

No, simply because when I’m somewhere it does snow, I’m not trying to be outside. I hate the winter with a passion.

Would you rather live in a climate where it snows _all_ year round, or a climate where it doesn’t snow at all?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2021)

Climate where it doesn’t snow at all.  I really don’t want to shovel snow out of a driveway every day 

Would you rather live on Mars or Venus (in theory, if you could)?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 16, 2021)

Probably Mars. It would be cool to experience!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes I have two kitty cats.

Do you enjoy pampering yourself? (e.g. hairdressers, nail salon or going to the spa)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2021)

Not really, I go to hairdresser when needed though.

mario or luigi?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2021)

Luigi.

Wario or Waluigi?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2021)

Waluigi for sure.  Wah!

Bowser or Bowser Jr?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2021)

Bowser Jr. 

anyway, fave pizza toppings?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 17, 2021)

I like pepperoni or buffalo chicken.

Have you ever dyed your hair an unnatural color?


----------



## Jewli (Aug 17, 2021)

I haven't dyed it!

What's your favourite Animal Crossing game?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 17, 2021)

New Horizons as I've never played the others.

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 17, 2021)

Oh I don’t know   Purple 

Do you have any allergies


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2021)

some nuts, and peanuts. i don't really like nuts anyway so i avoid all of em lol...

least fave tv series?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2021)

Don't really know of any off the top of my head. Poorly animated shows I guess?

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 17, 2021)

Charlie Brown

Favourite holiday?


----------



## leximo (Aug 17, 2021)

New York.

Least favourite type of music?


----------



## Beanz (Aug 17, 2021)

definitely country

favorite type of music?


----------



## Aminata (Aug 17, 2021)

Jpop 
Are you happy or sad?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 17, 2021)

Are they my only options?!  I guess I'll go happy! 

You can have one mythical creature as a pet. What you have chosen?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 17, 2021)

I’ll go with a dragon.

What is your least favorite soda?


----------



## Merielle (Aug 17, 2021)

I thought about having a dragon, since they're cool and would probably make an outstanding guard-animal, but then I started wondering, would a dragon be good with other pets?  People?  So I'm just going to play it safe and settle on a nice unicorn. RIP, I knew I spent too long overthinking that one.

Least favorite soda would be anything grape-flavored, probably.

Do you have a to be read (TBR) list, and if so, how long is it right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2021)

Your least favorite soda is a unicorn?  : o

No, I do not.

Favorite galaxy type (like spiral, irregular, etc)?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2021)

A classic spiral.

Last book you read?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2021)

Don’t remember.

Chocolate chip cookies or raisin cookies?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2021)

Chocolate chip.

Next game purchase?


----------



## deana (Aug 17, 2021)

The only game I'm planning for is Mario Party Superstars, I might buy something else before then but that's the only game I KNOW I'll be buying. 

Last game purchase?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 18, 2021)

NHL 21, and ready for NHL 22.

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 18, 2021)

It was a JLo song that came on the radio but I can't remember the title of the song.

What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2021)

oat yogurt, coffee, juice.

game(s) you are disappointed in?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 18, 2021)

Ever Oasis, for example. There's a reason I'm trying to resell it... And the remake of Majora's Mask wasn't exactly what I had expected, though I still love the game dearly.

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 18, 2021)

Mustard

Highlight of the day for you?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 18, 2021)

The highlight of my day was someone random person buying me chocolates at the mall when I was at work.

What is your least favorite genre of music?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2021)

Post-grunge. Stuff like Hinder, Theory of a Deadman, Nickelback, Pop Evil, etc.

Most favorite genre of music?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 18, 2021)

As a whole, probably anti-folk. Got a bit of an eclectic taste in music tbh.

First album you ever bought/owned


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 18, 2021)

Made in Heaven, by Queen. It was still vinyl!  I was so excited I had to hold it with both of my arms!

Best month of the year for you?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 18, 2021)

October! October means it’s autumn and my birthday is coming followed by the best and only holiday I care about, Halloween  

same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2021)

May.  It's my favorite season, spring, and my birthday month as well.

Last movie you watched?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 18, 2021)

Eddie the Eagle. It was actually really good, but unfortunately factually inaccurate.

The last non 'normal' thing that you smelled? ie. if you frequently use incense that doesn't count, it has to be an unusual smell to you personally.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2021)

Probably this meeting room that smelled sweaty old books, lol.

^also shame about that movie, i like ski jumping and stuff so :c

anyway, least fave juice?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 19, 2021)

I’d say any cranberry juice.

Do you play any sports?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 19, 2021)

nah I'm not a sports person. Any time I was forced to play as a child was torture lmao.

what games do you play besides Animal Crossing?


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 19, 2021)

On the switch I'm currently re-playing mario sunshine and oddysey but I'm doing it on a slow tempo to try and 100% everything. For casual gaming when I'm bored; mario kart, minecraft and some indie games on steam.

Do you own manga? If so, what's your fav series?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2021)

i only own blood on the tracks as of now.. still need to get the two latest volumes i think though..

I've read lots of good ones, but I really liked Love Hina, Great Teacher Onizuka and basically anything Jiro Matsumoto.

least fave manga?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2021)

Only manga I've read is Trigun and I enjoyed it so none for now.

Any favorite OST's?


----------



## amemome (Aug 20, 2021)

Most Ghibli film OSTs I like.

Have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 21, 2021)

I don’t really have any plans for this week. I went to spend time with my dog today, and I am going to Vegas at the end of the month though.

What’s your favorite song at the moment?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2021)

A lot. Currently a lot into 1960s pop/rock stuff atm.

least fave candy?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

Idk, probably Skittles or something like that.

Favorite candy?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Saltwater taffy.

Dark chocolate, milk chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2021)

dark definitely. white can be good on/in desserts though.

least fave music genre(s)?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 21, 2021)

Anything brass-heavy. I dislike brass instruments a lot. I would happily melt them all down and make pretty jewelry from them to make the world a better place.

Fave item of clothing that you own?


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 21, 2021)

I have an oversized sweater with gray and black horizontal stripes that I love to wear in the colder months, I "stole" it from my friend who stole it from her cousin back in highschool. It's very ragged now, so I bought the same sweater again off ebay.
 I keep the old ragged one in my closet still for the memories 

do you wear leggings?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Nope, guy here!

Favorite heroine?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

Ryuko Matoi from Kill la Kill, if she counts.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Samus Aran, naturally.

What's for dinner?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

Probably fish and a potato.

Favorite season?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 21, 2021)

Summer, no contest.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## Beanz (Aug 21, 2021)

yes i do like seafood but my mom is allergic to it so i don’t have it very often

what type of phone do you have? (like apple or android)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

None.

Favorite genre of video games?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 21, 2021)

Sports games, specifically NHL and the college football (which were discontinued years ago but are coming back)

Favorite kind of juice? (Apple, orange, etc?)


----------



## Stikki (Aug 21, 2021)

Just good old orange for me. With or without bits.

Any allergies?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

Not anymore.  I used to be mildly allergic to chocolate when I was younger, as in I couldn't eat a ton of it, but I outgrew it.

Same question?


----------



## Beanz (Aug 21, 2021)

no im not allergic to anything 

favorite collectible that you own?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2021)

my pinwheels, hands down.

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2021)

Right now I guess it’s the Eerie Star potion. I like the color!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2021)

nope :3

how are you today?


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 22, 2021)

Tired, didn't sleep well and had a lot to do yesterday but it's sunday now so I'm just gonna take it easy & probably just watch a movie 
What are _"responsibilities"_?


 What food are you craving rn?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 22, 2021)

Weirdly enough I'm not craving anything right now.

What was the last film you watched and did you enjoy it?


----------



## Plume (Aug 23, 2021)

I think the last movie I watched was Black Box. As horror movies often are, it was kind of stupid...but well done. I would say I enjoyed it.

Of the new camp collectibles, which is your favorite?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

My favorite is either the silver moon jellyfish or the blue moon jellyfish. Those two would look good in a full row alternating.

What are some of your guilty pleasures?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2021)

Buffet food, especially Chinese! I can eat that stuff like it's going out of style; General Tso's chicken, in particular.

Same q?


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 24, 2021)

Watching movies that are considered kinda bad, like those typical Adam Sandler movies. I know they are bottom tier but every now and then I just like to turn my brain off and have a movie night with one of those weird/bad ones.

If you could choose 1 dance style to be the absolute best in, which style would you pick?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

I never thought about it, I guess tango is the only thing coming to mind right now.

Do you own a favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## Stikki (Aug 24, 2021)

I suppose docs are my favourites, though I have a couple of pairs in different colours and couldn't really choose the ultimate.

Do you have any piercings?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 24, 2021)

Just my ears.

Do you have a favourite god or goddess from any world mythology?


----------



## Aminata (Aug 24, 2021)

My favorite is Aphrodite/Venus the goddess of love ^-^
Do you like dolls?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 24, 2021)

yeah! I don't have any but one of my Discord friends collects Blythe dolls and they are really cool looking.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2021)

No.

Favorite anime?


----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2021)

Hard to say, there are so many I'm fond of! I think I will say FLCL since it's what made me fall in love with anime to begin with.

Favorite snack?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

Cool Ranch Doritos, probably. 

Do you like flavored water?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 24, 2021)

yes, especially cherry flavour 

how long do you take in the shower?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2021)

Five minutes or less.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, I take baths so about 15-20 minutes. I don’t think I’ve ever taken a shower as I can’t stand the water beating down on my face.

What’s the weather like where you live?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2021)

it was actually rly nice today. even tho it's evening it's still very pleasant ! (for once)

what time is ur alarm set for usually?


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 24, 2021)

Usually 6:30am but I end up snoozing it a couple times lol

What's your favorite kind of weather?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 24, 2021)

Any kind of clear, hot weather. No precipitation.

What is your favorite soda?


----------



## a potato (Aug 24, 2021)

Probably ginger ale.

What’s a surprising food you don’t like? (i.e. a good most people like but you don’t)


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 24, 2021)

I hate pineapples. Not just on pizza but in general. 

What did you eat for dinner tonight?


----------



## Neb (Aug 24, 2021)

Kung pao chicken leftovers that one of my moms made.

How was the weather today?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2021)

Terribly hot with no clouds in the sky, just like I like it.  

Least favorite collectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2021)

probably the winter mitten.. i mean it's like everywhere in the games and i dont get the appeal really.

least fave pizza toppings?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 27, 2021)

Saw someone put _clam_ on pizza before no thnx

are you excited for fall to start?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2021)

Yes! It's my favorite season...also Samuel Adams Oktoberfest comes out! W00t!!

What's your idea of a vacation?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 27, 2021)

Relaxing at home with my S/O to play video games and go on long walks together, spend time on my hobbies. 
If I'm feeling adventurous, going somewhere I've never been before (local or overseas).

What's your idea of a perfect day?


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 27, 2021)

A perfect day would be no plans, do anything I want, eat anything I fancy and no one to please but myself 
Same question pls


----------



## Firesquids (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm on vacation somewhere tropical and beautiful with lots of plants and animals and very few people. There's lots of cute things to buy and I have infinite money to burn. I get to eat lots of tasty things and never feel full, sick or guilty for indulging. I get to take a nap, wake up and it's still the same wonderful day with as much time left as I want. 

Where do you want to visit?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Aug 28, 2021)

Perhaps Italy, haven't been there since I was an infant

what are some villagers that would look good when drawn using Fourier series[that's using a bunch of sines and cosines to make this drawing], I made this one of roald and had the idea of making more villagers in this style

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2021

by the way I should show a few more art in this style,i have this drawing of flame where 2 of her wings are in this style, as well as most of her legs ,her arms and some of her face.here is an Isabelle sillohuete I made using them too



[barring the red part and the part that would be her hair those weren't]. this style is going to be very wavy so I need to keep that into mind if I do make them


----------



## Plume (Aug 31, 2021)

Love that Roald! Since you said the style is wavy, maybe a villager type that utilizes waviness, like sheep? How about Stella?

Favorite spice?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Sep 1, 2021)

Saffron,

what are some ugly animal crossing villagers you think could be redesigned to look good, and how would you do it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2021)

basically any monkey, i'd make them less human baby like and more like gorillas, but smaller and also..actually hairy lol.

do u like avocado?


----------



## Plume (Sep 2, 2021)

Yeah.

Favorite way to eat toast?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 2, 2021)

With my mouth! 
haha no really with margarine and jam is always best

You’re favorite flavor pie?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 2, 2021)

Lemon. Because I love lemons

What kind of things do you draw?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2021)

OC's mostly. I've got quite a few of them.

What about you?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 2, 2021)

I mostly draw the character that is literaly my avatar right now. But with a more updated look. I'll probobly show it in the art section sometime.

What video game console you grew up with?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 2, 2021)

Mega Drive and Super Nintendo
What are you doing now?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm in bed. 

What are you wearing?


----------



## jadetine (Sep 2, 2021)

A lightning strike graphic tee I bought from a GAP in Tokyo 6 years ago, basketball shorts, undies, and my glasses.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 2, 2021)

Looking forward to passing my driving test after over a year of waiting!

Are you a heavy sleeper or a light sleeper?


----------



## Neb (Sep 3, 2021)

I am a _heavy_ sleeper. I’ve literally slept through  a friend’s dog that kept banging a table against a wall.

If you have a Switch, do you play on handheld mode or docked?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2021)

The Switch lite I use for New Horizons actually belongs to my dad, so I use it handheld because that’s the only option. I’m more of a XBOX gamer.

What is your favorite drink from Starbucks if you have one?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't have a starbucks around where I live but I did work in the US for a while and back then I always went for an iced caramel frappuccino. Even in winter months, that was my go to drink 

Can you handle spicy food?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 3, 2021)

hehee boy yes! this is my forite kind of food  :]
Do you like to be alone or with friends is better?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2021)

I actually prefer to be alone in real life, but I do like to engage in conversations online and be with friends online.

What is your favorite genre of music?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 3, 2021)

Classical music and orchestral soundtracks from video games, movies, anime.

Do you prefer eating raw or cooked vegetables?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2021)

Either way is fine to me, I don't care.

Favorite area from Camp TBT (ocean, woodlands, mountain)?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2021)

I’ll say Woodlands only because the Campfire song was my favorite challenge!

What’s your favorite fruit to eat?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 3, 2021)

Bananas because they are sweet and the word is fun to say XD

what is the funniest game you played?


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 3, 2021)

either danganronpa or no more heroes

favourite camp tbt collectible?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2021)

I like the silver jellyfish! 

Do you prefer hot weather or cold weather?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 3, 2021)

hot weather.

Can I ask a question?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 3, 2021)

Yes you can

What's your favourite question?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 3, 2021)

I honestly have no idea.

Favorite spongebob reference?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 3, 2021)

Do you have a favourite movie director?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 3, 2021)

nah I just look at the IMDB rating and actors and call it a day.

do you play an instrument?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2021)

I don’t.

Do you like Chinese food?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 3, 2021)

Love Chinese food!

Do you like Thai food?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 4, 2021)

It’s okay, but only certain foods. I don’t dislike it though! 

What time do you usually go to sleep?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 4, 2021)

09:30pm when i'm bored 10:00pm if not.
Have you ever wanted to be someone else?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 4, 2021)

I used to when I was younger, but I’ve changed a lot over the past three or so years. I’m almost the complete opposite and I’m a more positive person after turning my life around.

What’s your favorite quote if you have one?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 4, 2021)

" But what is grief, if not love persevering?" - WandaVision.

Are you enjoying your Saturday so far?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 4, 2021)

Not really. Had some sad news. 

How about you?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 4, 2021)

It’s still pretty early in my Saturday, but so far, so good.

What’s your favorite collectible that you own?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 4, 2021)

The peach, because is the native fruit of the very first AC town I ever had, and it's still the town I rule nowadays in New Leaf 
I specifically sought to buy it!

Is Pluto still a full-fledged planet to you? Poor Pluto...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 4, 2021)

Forever in my heart.  It's also just hard to drop the last bit of "My very eager mother just served us nine pizzas." XD Maybe "My very eager mother just served us Nando's." 

What's your favourite meme format?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 6, 2021)

If it's something from spongebob. I'm all over it

Do you homebrew? if so, what consoles have it?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2021)

Nope. I lowkey wanted to do it with my Wii once but gave it up haha.

Something you like that people get surprised by?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 7, 2021)

Not entirely surprised, but a little shocked when I like the colour pink. I mean, come on, it looks nice!

Do you think you're capable of owning a dog or a cat?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2021)

Yeah, definitely a dog. Though space, money and taking care of one properly is not where I am now.

fave tv series?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 7, 2021)

Uhh, too many to choose from  I guess childhood: fresh prince & avatar TLA, binge sitcoms: friends, himym, b99 and more recent ones: the marvel ones on Disney+, Bates Motel on netflix
But I'm still forgetting so many other great ones 

Would you like to have kids someday, (or already have them?)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2021)

No, and no.

least fave candy?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

I think you asked this same question before and I said Skittles, so... Skittles.  Lmao.

Do you have any secrets?


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 7, 2021)

Not really? If I do it's just stuff that hasn't come up in conversation, I tend to be pretty open about stuff.

Favorite video game character?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 7, 2021)

Marin from Zelda (Link's Awakening). I don't know why, maybe cos I first played it when I was a little kid, so very impressionable at that stage. Even now I'll answer a question with "I'm not sure about that. Here's the Ballad of the Wind Fish..." cos that's essentially how she went through life.

Favourite childhood game?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 7, 2021)

Delete this.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2021)

I'll answer childhood games then. Definitely Super Mario Land (and it's sequel(2), not a fan of the third). Also Wario Land 3 for GBC.

a bad game you've played and why?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 8, 2021)

_Ever Oasis_  My apologies to the fans, but it's the truth.
The concept and imagery is beautiful, won't deny it, and the characters are cute, but the rest is boring. The "plot" is easily guessable since almost the beginning. The dozens of flower shops you're supposed to grow? I don't think I actually bought from them even once in the whole game. Levelling up stops at 30. You have no way to discard items you don't want/need (as far as I remember , it's been a while). And there's zero post-game, unless you count keep growing your missing flower shops.

Any food you like the smell of, but not the taste?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2021



Stikki said:


> Marin from Zelda (Link's Awakening). I don't know why, maybe cos I first played it when I was a little kid, so very impressionable at that stage. Even now I'll answer a question with "I'm not sure about that. Here's the Ballad of the Wind Fish..." cos that's essentially how she went through life.
> 
> Favourite childhood game?



_Ballad of the Wind Fish_ is my fave videogame song EVER!


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 8, 2021)

From the top of my head...wines and champagnes (even though they're drinks) 

How does a perfect friday night look like to you?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 8, 2021)

Oh I’m boring sad and old but a takeaway, nice bottle of wine to share with someone. Then just snuggle down and watch a movie 

Same Q


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 8, 2021)

Cracking open a game whether it be multiplayer or singleplayer that I've been in the mood for the whole week. This paired with a nice Dr. Pepper or Pibb.

Would you rather be a hero or villain in a game where you are the main character?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

I’d rather be a villain. There’s no other choice, really! 


Have you ever dyed your hair an unnatural color?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 8, 2021)

Yup! But not often.

What's your favorite kind of pillow: firm or soft?


----------



## Plume (Sep 9, 2021)

Firm

Do you prefer night or day time?


----------



## Rosch (Sep 9, 2021)

Day time. I'm a morning person.

What is your favorite dog breed?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2021)

Golden retriever. 

What is your favorite kind of soda?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 9, 2021)

Dr. Pepper hands down.

Favorite fictional character?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 9, 2021)

Zuko from _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ or Edward Elric from _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_. 

What's something you're looking forward to?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 10, 2021)

Early December, when Dairoku comes out!  I've got it on pre-order and I probably got myself hyped up to play it a little too early, eheh.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2021)

Nothing, lol.

Favorite Nintendo game?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 10, 2021)

Hmm... I love so many it's hard... Possibly Mario Kart 8 Deluxe since it's the one I've been coming back to the most. 

Favorite Nintendo series?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 10, 2021)

I think legend of zelda will always have a really special place in my heart. The storyline is always really enticing and I love the mechanics. Hopefully the new one coming out is good. I miss sidon. 

Favorite horror movie?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 10, 2021)

The blair witch project. I watch it every Halloween still, along with the original Halloween. 

Best Halloween costume you ever had?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 10, 2021)

Having a Spongebob costume as I was really into that show when I was a kid.

Are you doing all right?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 10, 2021)

Could be better, feeling frustrated at the moment with work.

What's your go to hobby or thing you do to cheer yourself up?


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 10, 2021)

Drawing, it's kinda like a stress reliever to me cause I put all my focus on it and forget about everything else for a little while.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2021)

Watch/listen to old Johnny's Entertainment stuff :] Or just watch old cheesy tv series I suppose aha.

Do you like tomatoes?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 11, 2021)

yes!!! i love tomatoes, especially cherry tomatoes, today i had burrata and tomatoes for lunch mm

do u like mushrooms ?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 11, 2021)

I do! They're delicious. 

Do you like pineapple?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 11, 2021)

i actually absolutely hate it!!! one of the few fruits i can't eat lol

fave nintendo character


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2021)

Link!

Is it getting colder from where you live?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2021)

No, and I couldn’t be happier with the result. I love the heat.  

What’s your favorite season?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2021)

It always seems to change depending on the time of the year lol. At the moment, my favourite season would be winter, so long as the temperatures aren't mild resulting in slushy snow and icy sidewalks.

When you use headphones, how loud is your volume?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2021)

They’re almost always at mid-volume. I don’t want to ruin my hearing, but I like hearing my music. It also may be louder sometimes depending on the surrounding area and if I need to block out background noises. 

Do you like sour things?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 11, 2021)

I love sour candy!

What's the last thing you drank?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 11, 2021)

Hash tea. It's been a long couple of days.

What's your current occupation?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 11, 2021)

Software project manager. 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

I would love to start collecting hockey jerseys, but I don’t collect anything currently. I have two hockey jerseys, but it’s definitely not a collection.

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

hot dog with sweet potato fries :3

fave kind of fish?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2021)

Why, an alien fish of course.

lmaoooo, just kidding.

Eh, probably a clownfish or something like that.

Favorite kind of plant?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m not much of a plant fan unfortunately.

Are you looking forward to Monday?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm indifferent towards Mondays, which is an improvement since I used to dread them.   

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

They're alright, and I've got stuff to do at work and after work so it's good that my brain is occupied tbh.

Be honest, do you actually like pineapples on pizza?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2021)

^^^wtf, how do you not like plants?  

Yeah, I do, but I also like any topping on pizza, so lol.

Favorite animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

I do like plants! I answered the Monday stuff LOL. Or it was at the other poster? lol anyway.

definitely various fishes, platypus, pangolin, tapir, anteater, manatee etc.

least fave video game(s)?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2021)

I was referring to the other poster, lmao.

Probably anything Persona or Danganronpa.

Same question?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Sep 12, 2021)

I guess same question as my response.

How would you feel if the next animal crossing game allowed you to choose which animal type you were with humans included there


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2021)

That would be cool, as long as it's not made into some furry heaven game.

ever kept pet fish/aquarium(s)?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 12, 2021)

Honestly I have abused too many fish in my life and I feel terrible about it. I've kept betta fish in tiny fishbowls with nasty water for years (no filter, no heater ect) I didn't know better but I've learned so much about reptile and fish care in the last two years from youtube. I don't have any fish right now but I recently bought a 40 gallon fish tank and I'm going to do it right this time. Planning on doing a live planted community tank, and considering (some of) the following fish; Betta fish (short finned koi plakat) or African butterflyfish, green or black neon tetras, Kuhli loaches or glass catfish and rams horn snails African dwarf frogs. Still gotta do some more research though lol

Have you ever owned a reptile or amphibian, if not do you have any interest in them?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 12, 2021)

I had a pet green anole lizard, creatively-named Lizzie, from the time I was four until she passed away of old age when I was fourteen.  My parents made the mistake of telling me that I could buy _anything_ for $20 at a Renaissance fair, so I bought a "dragon", a.k.a her.  We handled her some at first, but I was too nervous she'd get lost or hurt, so she basically lived "wild" in the terrarium we kept her in.  She had a little miniature castle in there that she loved to climb on, keeping with the dragon theme.  I loved her, but I don't think I'll get another reptile (or amphibian) pet in the future; I'm too anxious over tiny animals like that.
edit: specified what type of anole

Favorite tea, if any?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 12, 2021)

My favourite would be turmeric tea!

When was the last time you ate something healthy?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

Probably last night, I had an orange if that counts. 

How much water do you drink on average?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 12, 2021)

At least 3 litres a day

Do you know your blood type?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

Yes. I’m O positive. We did this assignment in high school, in our anatomy class. We poked ourselves, and tested our own blood type. 

Do you like fruit?


----------



## justina (Sep 12, 2021)

Yess I love fruit! I try to eat fruit every morning with breakfast.

What’s the worst movie in your opinion you’ve ever seen?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2021)

I absolutely hated Cujo. The plot didn't really go anywhere.

Do you like memes or despise them?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 13, 2021)

I’m neutral towards them, but some of them are getting old.

Do you prefer waffles or pancakes?


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

pancakes! 

if you’re into collectibles, what’s your favourite one that you own?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 13, 2021)

Well, I'm not really... but I'm very happy with the many I obtained during Camp Bell Tree, because it was my first event, and hence they'll always bring me back good memories  My fave is the dino plush! But since I was a Crystal Baller, the silver jelly is a close second...

Sunrise/sunset or dawn/dusk, how do you call them?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 13, 2021)

Sunrise/sunset

do you prefer to eat breakfast foods or dinner foods?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 13, 2021)

Breakfast hands down, I love continental style breakfast, hashbrowns and bacon and link sausage, waffles and pancakes. So good 

If you had the chance to go into space would you?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah, I'd like to be the first person on Mars, even if it meant I couldn't come back... lmao.

Same question?


----------



## Toska (Sep 13, 2021)

I don’t think so, I’d be extremely nervous! I’m sure all in all it would be fun, but I wouldn’t enjoy all the pressure.

How was your Monday?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2021)

It's okay, nothing special.

Do you put up posters in your bedroom?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 13, 2021)

Not posters. I don’t have anything on my wall except for a flag and a Croconaw wall graphic.

Do you sleep with a fan on?


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Yep. Air-con too. At the same time.

Do you own a Pokémon custom design in NH?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 14, 2021)

Nope, never got into Pokemon myself, although I loved Pokemon Go when it first came out. I only gave up because my now-ex spoiled it for me. He spent weeks calling it lame etc, which I ignored, but then he got it himself and hacked it so he could just sit at home and collect etc without actually having to go anywhere and he would just constantly boast about it. It's petty, but it spoiled it for me knowing people did that and I gave up on it.

Can you hack?


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Yeah, but only by following the instructions of people more talented than me. With YouTube videos, anyone could hack these days.

Have you ever cooked using a YouTube instructional video?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2021)

Nope, I'm not good following video instructions, lol.

What's for dinner?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 14, 2021)

I had Taco Bell. The spicy chicken sandwich tacos are great. I’m heading into work though, so it’s a quick lunch before work.

same question?


----------



## Plume (Sep 14, 2021)

I made black bean tacos with a side of corn~

Would you rather communicate through email, txt, or phone?


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 14, 2021)

My default is usually texting.

Fictional character you wish was real?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 14, 2021)

Uncle Iroh from _Avatar: The Last Airbender_.  

Can you tolerate spicy food?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 14, 2021)

I love spicy foods. I just make sure I have a drink nearby in case it’s a little too spicy! 

Do you like hot foods? Like flamin’ hot cheetos, hot wings, etc?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 14, 2021)

Put a bottle of franks on something and I will run at amazingly fast speeds to eat it.

Whats your favorite way to make eggs?


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Half-boiled. It's pretty tasty in spite of its liquid form, especially with soy sauce and pepper.

What's the biggest profit you ever made off turnips?


----------



## Toska (Sep 14, 2021)

I’ve probably made a max of 500,000 bells off of turnips at a time? I’m not the best at checking my prices regularly.

Favorite book genre?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 15, 2021)

I’m not much of a reader. Does romance count? I’m really into reading about romance, but I’m not much of a relationship person myself.  Ironic.

How are you with money? (Good at saving it or better at spending?)


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 15, 2021)

I'd like to think I'm pretty good with money, I don't really need to manage what I spend, especially since it takes me like an hour to decide whether i want to buy that $20 thing or not

If you could have any fictional animal as a pet, which one would you choose?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Sep 15, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> I'd like to think I'm pretty good with money, I don't really need to manage what I spend, especially since it takes me like an hour to decide whether i want to buy that $20 thing or not
> 
> If you could have any fictional animal as a pet, which one would you choose?


totodile.

where would you go for vacation?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2021)

Anywhere but here.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 15, 2021)

Strawberry hmmmm i love!
Do you like school?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Sep 15, 2021)

Mayor Kelli said:


> Strawberry hmmmm i love!
> Do you like school?


_*oh* *god** no*_

favorite game?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 15, 2021)

Currently probably Genshin impact

what would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2021)

never had so idk lol

fave site collectible?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 15, 2021)

Aaa this is hard, I really love the shooting star for sure. It being space themed & animated makes it super pretty.

Best candy you've ever had?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Sep 15, 2021)

i had a root beer flavored candy that was so good.

♪Is loving jesus legal yet?♪[bonus points if you get the reference]


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 15, 2021)

No clue what it's referencing, but yes.

Favorite villain from any form of fiction?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 16, 2021)

Catwoman

Fav band


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Sep 16, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> No clue what it's referencing, but yes.
> 
> Favorite villain from any form of fiction?


It was a reference to history of the entire world i guess, watch it that video is so funny:


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

Stalfie said:


> Catwoman
> 
> Fav band


Linkin Park

Favorite Pokémon


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 16, 2021)

Gengar 

least favorite Pokémon?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2021)

Greninja.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2021)

Probably Garbodor/Trubbish. I'm all for creativeness and like, actual object Pokémon but this is just bruh why it's not even well-made.

Fave kind of tea?


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Probably Garbodor/Trubbish. I'm all for creativeness and like, actual object Pokémon but this is just bruh why it's not even well-made.


I remember that my first thought was, "Welp, their ideas are now literally trash."



Alienfish said:


> Fave kind of tea?


Chrysanthemum. Probably the only one I would drink.

Do you have a skin or special casing for your 3DS/Switch? What kind of design is on it?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 17, 2021)

I do indeed! I have the Black Friday edition of the 3DS.






Who's your favorite character in the Mario series?


----------



## Plume (Sep 17, 2021)

Yoshi!

Favorite yoshi color?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2021)

Black and blue.

least fave gym leader in pokémon?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Sep 17, 2021)

Diluc said:


> Greninja.
> 
> Same question?


i... guess


Alienfish said:


> Black and blue.
> 
> least fave gym leader in pokémon?


Piers

favorite region that isnt kanto or johto?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 17, 2021)

Alola 

what is your favorite season?


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Probably winter, as it's only rain and shine (and blazing hot) in Singapore. I could use a lot more cold in this country.

What's your favorite anime, if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2021)

revolutionary girl utena, and the OG sailor moon.

same q?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 17, 2021)

Zombieland saga

favorite pie flavor (if any)


----------



## justina (Sep 17, 2021)

Apple pie!

Who is your celebrity crush?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 17, 2021)

Sincerely, I don't have any, neither do I remember ever having one?  The closest thing I can say was Brendan Fraser in _The Mummy_, I thought he was hot but was probably because of the character he was playing.

Platypuses or platypi?  Octopuses or octopi?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2021)

-ses ending tbh

nl or nh?


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

Hard to tell since I've only just started NL (everyone's asleep by the time I got the time to set up my house lmao).

Which mindless-posting thread do you prefer? "Quick, Before the Mods Come!" or "Last Person to Post Wins"?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 17, 2021)

Can I shoot myself in the face instead of picking one? Cos I'll do that.

Which other thread makes you want to shoot yourself in the face?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 17, 2021)

I wouldn't necessarily shoot myself in the face, but I wish the "Unpopular Opinions" thread didn't come back again. It wasn't on the front page in Brewster's Cafe for quite a while until it got bumped a couple of weeks ago.

Did you go outside at all today?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2021)

I did! I took a walk for awhile.

Have you played any video games today? If so, which one(s)?


----------



## Orius (Sep 17, 2021)

A little known game called Animal Crossing: New Ho-ri-zons. You might have heard of it. Also a bit of New Leaf. And I'm playing Pokémon Shield right now.

Do you like ancient mythology? (Greek Mythology, Egyptian Mythology, etc.) If so, what do you like about them?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 17, 2021)

I quite liked the stories of the gods of Ancient Greece that we had to learn about in school. They were some cool stories.

Most annoying person you know?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 17, 2021)

Someone that's no longer in my life thankfully.

Favorite Friday night activity?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2021)

heyitssagitarius- said:


> i... guess



Not sure what you were trying to say by this, but Greninja has always been my least favorite Pokemon and that's my opinion.

---

Playing video games.

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 19, 2021)

I think the answer is obvious that my favourite vegetable is onions!

Do you have a favourite aesthetic?


----------



## Neb (Sep 19, 2021)

I’d say Galactic, but I’m not sure if that’s an aesthetic. If it isn’t, then my favorite is coffeehouse.

What’s something you want to accomplish within the next year?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2021)

Collect some stuff I want, I suppose.

Fave space-themed tv series?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 19, 2021)

None, I'm more into comic book or supernatural themed TV shows.

What's the weather like where you are today?


----------



## Toska (Sep 19, 2021)

It’s pretty nice currently! Only just over 60F. I think it’s supposed to get hotter throughout the day, though.

Same question?


----------



## Orius (Sep 19, 2021)

It's 3am in Singapore and the screens are pulled down, so I can't tell, but according to Google: it's mostly cloudy with a temperature of 27 degrees Celsius.

Do you/would you bother Googling to answer a question in this thread?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2021)

If there are country-specific food that people ask about then, yes, we don't have a lot here especially not American/British stuff.

least fave kind of salad?


----------



## justina (Sep 19, 2021)

Egg salad

what’s your favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 19, 2021)

Probably McDonald's, any other fast food restaurants aren't as popular here, so whenever I go for fast food I always choose mac or some kebab place

Do you have a favorite pair of socks? If yes, please describe them!!


----------



## King koopa (Sep 19, 2021)

Not really, I just wear what's comfy

What popular thread do you hate if you have one?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 20, 2021)

Pretty much any political thread here. 

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

McDonald's. It's a _fast food_ restaurant. Still counts.

How do you feel when some douchebag like me tells you McDonald's is a restaurant?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2021)

It is a restaurant also why would I care if people call it not a restaurant lol?

Anyway, fave McD burger, if any?


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> It is a restaurant also why would I care if people call it not a restaurant lol?


'Coz some snobs consider the term, "restaurant" to be reserved for the fancy and high-society kinds only.



Alienfish said:


> Anyway, fave McD burger, if any?


Original Angus Cheeseburger.

Favorite TV show of the '90s, if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2021)

Does Sailor Moon count, cause it was on TV here 

(okay wow what snobs, i mean you can go in there and eat at least before pandemic?? lol)

least fave ac villager?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 20, 2021)

It was always Charlise, though Marcie is fast becoming the enemy of the moment, what with her continued refusal to give me her effing pic!

What was your very first pet?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 20, 2021)

a goldfish named sarah!

same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2021)

I think it was a goldfish as well lol.

Favourite music genre?


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2021)

Pop and rock; anything with a catchy, memorable tune.

What's your opinion on pop music? 'Coz I know quite a lot of music connoisseurs frowned upon them as "blend, generic mainstream music for the masses."


----------



## Merielle (Sep 20, 2021)

I wouldn't phrase it like that, but I'm not really a fan of pop, myself.  I'm sure there's something to it since so many people enjoy it, but it's not to my taste.

What are your thoughts on bringing back mammoths?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm ready for the Ice Age movies to become real finally.   

Do you like tacos or burritos more?


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 20, 2021)

definitely tacos. 

choose one.
Tasty crispy hard tacos or bland soft tacos?


----------



## Orius (Sep 21, 2021)

A mix of the two, I guess. Tacos that are too hard hurt my teeth.

Supernatural or X-Files?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 21, 2021)

Geez, that's a hard question indeed, since I love both! 

But since I _have_ to choose... I'm definitely going with  over .

What you get if you mix purple and green? Is there even a name for a that?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2021)

A brownish color similar to poop.  

Do you like Taco Bell?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 21, 2021)

Never had it. Not super common in the uk, I think there's maybe 1 or 2 in the major cities, but only ever seen one in London, which I never personally visited

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## Orius (Sep 21, 2021)

Japan, maybe. It just feels so culturally unique and interesting.

If you could bring back one cartoon show from your childhood for a new season, what would it be?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 21, 2021)

I wasn't an avid cartoon watcher growing up apart from The Simpsons which is still on the air today.

What are your plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 21, 2021)

It’s 6pm here so dinner, tv, tbt, bed  exciting life i lead 

What has been good for you today?


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2021)

I got to see somebody that means a lot to me! I also wrote a small article and it got published today. 

Same question?


----------



## a potato (Sep 21, 2021)

A decision that was hard to make became easy!

What are you looking forward to tomorrow?


----------



## deana (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm off work tomorrow so I'm looking forward to not working lol (and hopefully being able to make some progress on the book I'm reading) 

What's the last YouTube video you watched?


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

A clip from the dubbed version of the Pokémon anime where Pikachu goes Gigantamax for the first time.

How often do you shower?


----------



## Toska (Sep 22, 2021)

Every day!

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 22, 2021)

I received a Ramen cookbook this week so I kinda want to shop for ingredients and try making one (one of the easier ones to start with). 

Same question?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 22, 2021)

Catching up on my beloved sleep after getting up at 5am every day this week and for the foreseeable future thanks to work.

What do you love about this time of year?


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

September? Not much to be honest, since it gets pretty uneventful in Singapore, and we don't have autumn seasons here either (nor any other seasons for that matter... unless you count "sunny" as "summer").

What do you do whenever you feel blue or stressed out?


----------



## Antonio (Sep 22, 2021)

Listen to music, it always helps.

Favorite video game genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2021)

i'd say jrpg, tbs, maybe srpg depends on the series.

fave animal(s)?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 22, 2021)

Dogs!

Were you born in the same country you live in now?


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

Yep, born and raised in Singapore.

What's the latest hour that you've managed to stay up 'till?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 22, 2021)

A little after 4am!  I thought it'd be difficult, but I had motivation, snacks, and the DQXI casino to keep me occupied, and it was actually fairly easy.  Yes, I did it for a special time-limited message from one of my favorite characters in a game.

Do you like watching livestreams?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 23, 2021)

I struggle with them, cos I'm moderately deaf. It's already  hard enough to find videos with accurate subtitles - which seems crazy to me tbh cos it's hardly super rare to be deaf - let alone follow anything live (auto generated captions are usually terrible and nonsensical) so unless the streamer is on camera, facing front and speaking clearly enough to lip read then I can't really watch them.

Do you have a disability?


----------



## justina (Sep 24, 2021)

Not that I’ve been diagnosed with. I think not everything is right with me and I’ve had my suspicions that I could possibly be slightly autistic.

What is your favorite streaming service?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 24, 2021)

I own netflix and disney+ right now and really like them both. The original content and series on disney+ are great but I still like to keep netflix for their large movie selection and some sitcoms I'm still watching.

If you could fix/change 1 thing from the Switch right now, what would it be?


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

Making games from previous Nintendo consoles playable on Switch.

What's your pet peeve?


----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 24, 2021)

if someone starts doing something they are not suppost to do I just HAVE to interfere.

What did you do with your childhood friend a lot when you were younger? (trying to not get anything SUPER personal. Its fine if you dont wanna respond to it.)


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 24, 2021)

I am fortunate enough to have three people I have stayed in contact with since I was a baby
The one I spent the most time with (and still do I love him to death) is named Seth and when we were like suuuuper little we used to make our favorite stuffed animals that we always HAD to sleep with (booboo and lala, haha) get married. We would alwaysss have a "wedding" for them and have a bunch of monster trucks attend the wedding and we would make a story and we HAD to do that every time we hung out at each others houses from ages 5-7. I have absolutely no idea why we did. We still laugh about it to this day we both think its hilarious and just the most random thing.

What's a unique habit that you have


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2021)

Knowing useless stuff sometimes I suppose. And also driving people insane but that's not unique really.

Do you own any autographs/signed things(like actual stuff not copies or stickers)?


----------



## Orius (Sep 25, 2021)

Yeah, I went to the Captain Marvel fan event and got Gemma Chan's autograph. What I really wanted was Samuel L. Jackson's though... but he was kinda being a jerk and ignored me, even though I've been camping overnight for two days straight.

What's your worst celebrity memory, if any?


----------



## Stikki (Sep 25, 2021)

At the premiere of a series I worked on, an actress who is desperate to be a writer, (but really really sucks at it haha) was slagging me off, clearly not realising I can lip read haha. I'm not even totally sure what she was doing there as she wasn't even in the series. I think that behaviour comes from insecurity that someone else was getting opportunities that she wanted as she was being spiteful about the Director too and probably others. 

What's your height?


----------



## justina (Sep 25, 2021)

I am 4 11’!

What is your dream car if you could own any car in the world?


----------



## Neb (Sep 25, 2021)

I’d love a Volkswagen Beetle from the 60s. Old cars like that are so charming.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 25, 2021)

My dream car is an RV so I can #vanlife.
_Does that count?_

What is your favorite restaurant?


----------



## Orius (Sep 26, 2021)

McDonald's. 

What would you do if you found yourself time traveling backwards every morning when you wake up?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 26, 2021)

I would probably go insane like Bill Murray in groundhog day   
At first you can do the usual stuff like changing your actions now that you know what will happen or even go wild breaking rules knowing that everything resets anyway, but I guess after a while it will get boring and I'll go insane.


What's a movie or tv series that you just NEED to recommend to others?


----------



## Aminata (Sep 26, 2021)

I recommend: Tainá because it's a cool brazilian movie.

What do you see when you look outside your house's window?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 26, 2021)

well the window im sitting next to right now I just see a truck, but theres a small flower pot under the window and I like to watch hummingbirds and butterflies drink from the flowers sometimes : )

Is there a food that most people like that you dont?


----------



## Orius (Sep 26, 2021)

Truffle fries, it seems. lmao

What's your ideal relaxing day like?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 26, 2021)

Chilling at home drawing or playing games

If you eat any, what is your favorite candy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 26, 2021)

Snickers bars.

Do you like the autumn season?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 26, 2021)

I love it, Halloween, our anniversary, and my birthday are all in the fall.

What's your favorite Pokemon?


----------



## Orius (Sep 27, 2021)

Charizard. I'm a genwunner.

What do you think of Ash Ketchum?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 27, 2021)

I think he's a bit impulsive, but I'm basically the same haha. I really dont like how pouty he is though that annoys me. I loove Misty though 


whats your favorite animal?


----------



## Plume (Sep 27, 2021)

Cat!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2021)

turtles, duh  i also love manatees a lot.

least fave animal?


----------



## Orius (Sep 27, 2021)

Cockroaches. Or just creepy crawlies in general.

Least favorite celebrity?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2021)

If YouTube counts, probably that SSSniperWolf person.

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 27, 2021)

Donald Trump, Jeffery Bezos, and/or Elon Musk

Do you like anime? what's your favorite?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 27, 2021)

I’m not obsessed with anime by any means, but Hunter X Hunter is really good.

If you could meet one person, either dead or alive, who would you choose?


----------



## Orius (Sep 27, 2021)

Barack Obama, probably. He seems so chill.

If you could meet a fictional character, who would you choose?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2021)

Probably my own character. If not that, then definitely Sonic!

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 27, 2021)

Croconaw the Pokémon, definitely.

Do you like syrup on your waffles or pancakes?


----------



## S.J. (Sep 28, 2021)

Syrup on pancakes is delicious! 

Who is your favourite Pokémon?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 28, 2021)

Haunter! I love gastley, gengar and haunter's personality in the anime, they're just living their best (after)life

Do you play minecraft?


----------



## Orius (Sep 28, 2021)

Nah. Not really my type of game, sandbox games. I lack an active imagination.

Do you play The Sims?


----------



## Plume (Sep 28, 2021)

Nah.

Do you like pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Neb (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah, they’re pretty good!

Do you like roasted nuts?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes! They go well in the fall&winter season

What's a dish you can cook very well?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm not a great cook but I'm a wonderful baker! I've been told by several people my coffee cake and chocolate chip cookies are the best they've ever had. My go-to recipes are these wonderful brownies I have, chocolate peanut butter cupcakes, coffee cake, chocolate chip cookies, chocolate chip banana bread, and I make some reallyyy good gingerbread cookies around christmas time. Last year I made a three layer fluffy pumpkin-spice cake with maple buttercream frosting and it was probably one of my favorite baking projects I've done- definitely making it again this year hehe

Same question?


----------



## Orius (Sep 29, 2021)

Instant noodles.  You see... you just pour hot water. 

Yeah. I don't know how to cook. I almost burned down the kitchen. Twice.

Have you ever forced yourself to play a game to the point of exhaustion (as in you literally fell asleep holding the controllers or falling asleep in front of your PC)?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2021)

No, I'm not that hardcore. Though I definitely have felt less exhausted trying to complete stuff.

what kind of phone do you have if any?


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 29, 2021)

Google Pixel 4 XL

What gaming console do you use most frequently?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 29, 2021)

my ps4. I dont game too much but I have a few games I love to play on there. someone stole it though and Im trying to get them to return it im starting to get mad

If you could own any wild animal as a pet what would you pick


----------



## Orius (Sep 29, 2021)

Probably something cute and fuzzy, like a sand-rat or something.

What's your most memorable vacation experience?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 29, 2021)

Once in Costa Rica, we were robbed on our first day. All of our passports, most of our money, laptops, valuables, etc. were stolen. I almost got stuck in the country because I had to have something signed and notarized by my divorced guardians (one was still back at home) 2 hours before my flight in order to be able to leave the country. Beautiful country though and I went back again afterwards, but it was definitely an experience haha. Most beautiful country I've ever been to and I hope to one day get married on the beach there : )

What is the most beautiful place you've ever been?


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 30, 2021)

I mostly like nature/calm areas when I'm travelling (as opposed to cities) and I'm glad to have seen some really beautiful places but I guess if I had to pick one, it would be Kamikochi in Japan.



Spoiler: pics =D













What's your favourite and least favourite movie genre?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2021)

Favorite: either sci-fi or fantasy, maybe horror or even thriller

Least favorite: romantic comedy

Favorite type of cheese?


----------



## drowningfairies (Sep 30, 2021)

Pepperjack.

Your favorite hobbies?


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

Watching classic TV shows on my streaming services.

Your favorite streaming service (Netflix, HBO Max, etc)?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 30, 2021)

Netflix followed by Disney+.

What have you done today?


----------



## ForeverALoan (Sep 30, 2021)

mm nothing eventful. got pissed at my coach and comforted my boyfriend. hasnt really been the best day today but its alright

Are you wearing socks rn


----------



## jadetine (Sep 30, 2021)

Nope,  and pretty much never wear socks unless I need them for sports, etc. 

What skill are you working on improving right now?


----------



## Orius (Sep 30, 2021)

None. I'm lazy af. My binge-watching skills are getting pretty decent though... if by decent, you mean mediocre and not binge-watching everyday.

What's the most frustrating game you've ever played?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 30, 2021)

Hmm... Maybe Titanfall 2 online. I feel like the skill ceiling is too high now. I used to be the top player most games but now I just get shredded from my Titan and it feels bad.

What's one thing you regret buying?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2021)

I’d say a fake Apple phone charger and block. I’m afraid to use it in fear of damaging my phone, so I’m not really sure why I got it in the first place.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2021)

some nuts, peanuts, dust, perfumes/certain detergents/strong smelling flowers, partly lactose intolerant and I'll stop there lol.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Oct 1, 2021)

I share the perfumes/certain detergents allergy

What's the coolest thing you can imagine?


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

I used to have this chimeric creature I would draw in school. He has these Triceratops horns, a mammoth's tusks, trunk and ears, a Brachiosaurus long neck, Pterosaurs wings, giant Kentrosaurus spikes and plates just lining down his spine, and of course, Velociraptors' famous serrated claw.

Yeah, I was a dinosaur nut. He was inspired by Beast Boy from Teen Titans. This Chimera Lad, as I called him, could transform any of his body parts into any animal body parts. No size limits too so he could become as big as a Brachiosaurus.

What's your favorite dinosaur, if any?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2021)

does archelon turtles and such count? lol

fave kind of crisps?


----------



## justina (Oct 2, 2021)

Lays baked BBQ! They are hard to find except like subway. Sooo good

Whats your favorite kind of pizza?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2021)

Either buffalo chicken, bbq chicken, bacon ranch chicken or veggie.

Same q?


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

I like my toppings plain, so just meat and cheese will do - keep the cheese minimum. I don't like it too cheesy. NO vegetables, period, whether it's tomatoes or whatever. No ketchup either. lol

What's the best thing you've ever done for someone else?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2021)

Off the top of my head, I helped this guy at the airport when he lost his wallet and backpack. I showed him how to use Apple Pay on his phone and showed him the bus route to the Greyhound bus station because they rarely check ID. Before he left, he bought something at 7-Eleven (I was the cashier) and wrote his phone number on the back of the receipt and told me to text him. Literally, first phone number I’ve gotten from a guy since getting my teeth fixed. 

Do you prefer day time or night time?


----------



## Neb (Oct 4, 2021)

Depends on the season. If it’s summer I prefer the night for the much needed cool air. During rainy seasons like Autumn I prefer the day.

Can you walk backwards?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m probably the clumsiest and accident prone person alive. Door knobs are not my friends because I bang my arms into them at least 5x a day and have a faint scar on my forehead from falling on my face. I really don’t trust myself enough to try tbh.

What Pokémon should I be for Halloween?


----------



## Plume (Oct 4, 2021)

Maybe Buneary because of its klutz ability, or Butterfree.

What's your most comfortable outfit?


----------



## Orius (Oct 4, 2021)

Just my usual t-shirts that I wear at home. Just grab any random one outta my wardrobe and put it on.

If you use Nookazon, how long would you wait before declining someone's offer with "Buyer unresponsive"?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 5, 2021)

I’d say a whole 24 hours, although I’ve never been put in that position.

Do you like traveling?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 5, 2021)

Depends on the location but for the most part yes. I love visiting new places and experiencing different landscapes and cultures from where I live.

What's your preferred method for transportation when traveling? (flying, road trip, etc...)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 6, 2021)

Coach Bus or a train, easy. I had a poor experience at the Airport, and it’s just too crowded for my liking. I prefer the slow pace travel you have on the bus, especially. I love looking out the window and seeing things others wouldn’t get the chance to see, and stopping in small towns nobody knows about, being able to say “Hey, I’ve been there!”

How many hours of sleep did you get last night?


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

About 11 hours. And I'm still groggy. I need coffee.

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't drink coffee. I don't really like the taste and the few times I did drink it, it didn't help me stay awake.

If you had the chance to go to space, would you?


----------



## Plume (Oct 6, 2021)

Nah.

Something you hated at first but changed your mind about?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2021)

Nu metal. I guess I can't say I ever really hated it, I just never really "got" it....now though I'm more open-minded about the genre.

Same q?


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

Tough question, since I usually don't ever like things I hate. Maybe Marvel's What If series? I found it really dull at first, the way they merely switched the gender or identity of established characters. Yeah, yeah, feminism's great, but I don't like politics in my shows. Leave that to the demonstrations and actual political movements, not entertainment. But of course, the show got better down the road by telling actually interesting stories that don't just pander to popular social causes of our time. A murder mystery there, a downer ending here, and you've got a pretty interesting show that has signs of creative ambitions.

How do you feel about forced political or feminism pandering in your TV shows that add nothing interesting or meaningful to the story, like the examples I've given above?


----------



## Plume (Oct 6, 2021)

I think it's a disingenuous move done by hacks to make their work seem relevant or controversial.

Favorite candy bar?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2021)

Either Babe Ruth or PayDay...can't decide which!

Favorite cereal?


----------



## justina (Oct 6, 2021)

Probably Golden Grahams or Honey Nut Cherrios!

If you work, are you generally happy with your job?


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

Generally yes; I try to pick stress-free jobs.

What's your deepest, darkest secret? If it's too sensitive to be revealed, what's your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)

Deepest darkest secret is classified, but my most embarrassing moment was probably when I went to the bathroom in someone else's pool when I was younger (I didn't know any better).

When was your last injury?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2021)

My last actual injury was when I dislocated and broke my elbow. I was nine years old I believe and getting my elbow popped back into place was the most painful thing. Not to mention the injury itself lasted a whole month and that’s how long my cast was on. I won’t even say how it happened. It’s too embarrassing. I probably mentioned it somewhere else, but I don’t know.

What kind of music do you mostly listen to?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2021)

60s-70s hippie music and older Johnny's Entertainment stuff. I also like some opera.

same q?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 7, 2021)

I like a mix of stuff. Variations of rock (soft, hard, classic, etc.), K-POP, Japanese music, classical and others. I'm just not a huge fan of rap or country.

Favorite game aside from Animal Crossing?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 7, 2021)

Either Nier Automata or Zelda BOTW probably, I love open world games.

If your life was a movie what genre would it be?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Oct 7, 2021)

something like joker, drama/psychological thriller

favorite pizza place?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 7, 2021)

paisano in glasgow (there's not a lot of chain pizza i like but zucca is ok)

fave pizza topping?


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

Meat and sausages.

What's your opinion on anchovy pizzas?"


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2021)

Yum!

How's the weather?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 9, 2021)

It's pretty foggy right now but it's one of the things I love about Autumn.

What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2021)

I got up at 3:15 PM. I’m a night owl.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

Chicken rice. Not the best chicken rice I've ever tasted.

When's the latest you ever woke up?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2021)

like 1-1.30 pm definitely past noon lol

same q?


----------



## xara (Oct 9, 2021)

around 5pm or 6pm. 

are you going to watch the acnh direct next week?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2021)

no i dont play anymore so idc about the game. :3

what do you do for work and/or studies?


----------



## deana (Oct 9, 2021)

I work as a low level manager of a retail store (I'm the position below the assistant manager basically). Our store is the best store ever but it's also retail so slightly soul crushing 


Last show that you watched?


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

Supernatural, season 2.

The most addictive game you've ever played (aside from Animal Crossing)?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2021)

Genshin Impact.

Same question?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 10, 2021)

The original version of The Sims.

Do you have any plans today?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2021)

Going to a mall, need to buy stockings(I wonder why some companies call them tights though they(tights) don't have feet lol). Hopefully play some mk8 later, too 

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m basically working. I really didn’t get much sleep last night, so I was going to sleep until I have to work to recover from the lack of sleep the night before.

What Is your favorite drink from Starbucks if you have one?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 10, 2021)

Never really bought anything at Starbucks. Plus their aren't really that many where I live. Heck now that I think about it, I don't think there are any at all anymore. The one that was here closed up a while back. I would probably pick up a milk, chocolate milk, or hot chocolate as I am not big on coffee and maybe some kind of sweet like a muffin or something.

What are your plans for Sunday? Or if you are overseas and the day has already started, what did you get into?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 10, 2021)

Finish reading a book (one chapter to go!), start reading another book, update my LinkedIn, and hang out with my S/O on Discord.  

Same question?


----------



## Orius (Oct 10, 2021)

Not much really. It's Monday 12am for me now; I mostly just did the same as usual yesterday, forum giveaways, messing around with my island layout, watching my streaming services like HBO Max, Netflix and Amazon Prime.

Favorite K.K. song?


----------



## deana (Oct 10, 2021)

K.K. Bossa is my #1 but I have a lot of other close second favourites.

Same question?


----------



## Orius (Oct 10, 2021)

K.K. Lament. I'm listening to it now...  I also love K.K.'s other sad songs. lol

Same question?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 10, 2021)

K.K. House or Bubblegum K.K.

Favorite cryptid?


----------



## Plume (Oct 12, 2021)

Hmm...gonna say the Chupacabra. It's a fun word to say and the creature always presents itself in new ways.

Is there anything you're looking forward to?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2021)

weekend i guess, this week's been slooooooow.

same q?


----------



## Holla (Oct 12, 2021)

Getting home tonight. No specific reason why just want work and the drive home to be over.

Do you like olives?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 12, 2021)

Can't stand them, they're nasty to me.

Animal you wish you could have as a pet?


----------



## Orius (Oct 12, 2021)

Kitten tabby, or maybe just a puppy Jack Russell.

What TV show couldn't you stop watching (even though it's pretty bad in some seasons)?


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 12, 2021)

Haha I find Beastars highly problematic, but I love the artstyle 

Favorite superhero"?


----------



## justina (Oct 12, 2021)

Spider-Man has always been my favorite, but Wandavision kinda made me like Scarlet Witch idk.

What’s your favorite Animal Crossing game? (NH,Wild World,City Folk etc)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2021)

I’d say New Horizons, even though I no longer play it.

What did you eat for lunch today?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 12, 2021)

I usually skip lunch, but I had egg and cheese biscuits for breakfast lol

How do you like to eat rice?


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 12, 2021)

I like white rice with soy sauce, I  also like sushi and spam musubi.

Do you have a signature dish?


----------



## Beanz (Oct 12, 2021)

no i don’t cook

do you like halloween?


----------



## Orius (Oct 12, 2021)

I don't celebrate it traditionally, but it's a cool holiday I've wished it was celebrated traditionally in Singapore. Wish I could've gone trick-or-treating... Sigh. Another American tradition I'll never get to experience.

What's your best Halloween costume?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 12, 2021)

Mine was Ash Ketchum from Pokémon.

Do you like spicy foods?


----------



## Plume (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah!

Uh. Favorite breed of dog?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2021)

Golden retriever.

Do you have a favorite holiday?


----------



## a potato (Oct 13, 2021)

Halloween! Even my room is Halloween themed. I love the aesthetic of it all (though I’m more of a fan of spoopy rather than scary)

What’s the most unique flavor of ice cream you have eaten?


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm a picky eater, but I have tasted red bean ice-cream and durian ice-cream before.

What's the one flaw you hate the most about New Horizons?


----------



## Plume (Oct 13, 2021)

How villagers are less interactive. I used to get really attached to my villagers, and now I just feel somewhat hassled by them a lot of the time. The dialog is so predictable.

What's the last thing you purchased?


----------



## Neb (Oct 13, 2021)

A cup of iced coffee. I’m exhausted today.

What’s the silliest memory you have from the past 5 years?


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

Oof, that's a tough one since my memory sucks, and most of my memories aren't that silly (usually happy, angry or sad). I guess playing Animal Crossing since September has brought me a bunch of silly memories where I had goofy moments with my villagers, like how Frita and especially Agent S would often send these ridiculous letters filled with nonsensical and random thoughts. lol

In terms of memory with real people, I try to act normal and serious in front of real people. I'm too insecure to act silly in front of them, fearing embarrassment.

Which criteria do you usually judge a villager by before deciding to move them onto your island?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 13, 2021)

Usually just if I like their character design. I tended to keep 8 or so I really liked and then alternated the last 2 out since there's so many good villagers.

Video game that never gets old to you?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 13, 2021)

The original Spyro trilogy for PS1, or Fable 2

Favorite bird?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

Owls! They're dope af.

Favorite heroine?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2021)

i read that as something else lmao

Basically any Outer Senshi from Sailor Moon I suppose, they were the coolest.

a really bad book you've read and why?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't think I've read any "bad" books per se though I can't say I cared much for most of the ones we were forced to read in school.

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## DolphinCube (Oct 14, 2021)

Spongebob seasons one through three. Those are the only good ones.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

Sonic SatAM.

Favorite live action TV series?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 14, 2021)

Probably The Mandalorian!

Favorite animated TV series?


----------



## Plume (Oct 14, 2021)

If I assume this doesn't include anime, Home Movies.

Favorite sitcom?


----------



## Orius (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't usually like American sitcoms, and the one I did enjoy was more of a guilty pleasure... _"Friends"_... which a lot of people consider to be an overrated piece of trash (still better than _"Big Bang Theory"_ IMO). British comedies though, I do enjoy: Ricky Gervais' _"The Office"._ Yeah, the _original_ Office. I never bothered with the American remake.

Do you prefer American or British comedies?


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 14, 2021)

I love both, I'm American but I have a special place in my heart for British Comedy. I love Ricky Gervais, Karl Pilkington, and Stephen Merchant, they just play off each other so well (my favs are Extras, The Ricky Gervais Show, and An Idiot Abroad)

Play any good video games recently?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

Plenty! The Castlevania Advance collection(only game on there I don't care for is Castlevania: Dracula X and that's only because it's a poor port of Rondo of Blood), SteamWorld Heist, Unsighted, Actraiser Renaissance and Terraria. There are probably others but mostly those, as of late.

How about you?


----------



## Orius (Oct 14, 2021)

Recently? Not really, unless you count New Horizons, which is fun, but I wouldn't call it the best video game (especially in comparison to previous Animal Crossings...).

What's the website with annoying advertisements that you hate the most?


----------



## Plume (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm gonna say Twitch because it's the only website that seems to get past my Adblock. Plus, I hate the culture.

When is your favorite time to go for a walk?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

During the later hours. I’d say about 7:00 PM to 9:00 PM.

What kind of music do you typically listen to?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2021)

Anything metal, psychedelic rock, progressive rock, jazz, blues, classic rock, newgrass, hip hop, industrial, downtempo, psybient, video game and chiptune, punk/hardcore and classical.

Ever had a supernatural experience?


----------



## Orius (Oct 15, 2021)

Nah. My parents and grandparents did (on my father's side), seeing ghosts and demon child, but I've (thankfully) never had a supernatural encounter before. And I hope it stays that way. It's not that I don't believe; I'm an agnostic, unsure what to believe, even when it comes to my own religion of Christianity (raised a Christian).

Now, for the big question... what's the one feature you're looking forward to the most in the upcoming New Horizons 2.0 Free Update?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2021)

Nothing really, I couldn't care less at this rate. I stopped playing back in January and I think this is a little too late to be honest. 

Goofy moment you had at work?


----------



## Orius (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm not sure if it's "goofy" per se, but I tend to screw up at work a couple of times in the past and tried to laugh it off... My boss ain't laughing. lol Some of my colleagues were more friendly and just playfully told me not to do it again though.

Are you OCD when it comes to small details? Like how your clock couldn't be off, even by one minute? Or how your decorations have to be arranged in the exact manner that you like, not even an inch off the tile?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2021)

Only with certain things. I’m like that with cleaning, mostly. I’m very meticulous when it comes to wiping things off and sweeping the floors.

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## Neb (Oct 16, 2021)

I don’t. I’ve thought about dyeing it a lighter shade of brown though.

When it comes to gaming do you prefer couches or chairs?


----------



## mrbeanfan64 (Oct 16, 2021)

i normally don't game from a chair or couch but if i had to pick one of the two it would be a chair because its easier to move 
what is your favorite game console?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2021)

gameboy advance sp, for sure. it had some great games (for like all gameboys), you can fold it and it has LIGHT.

same q?


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 17, 2021)

Either the gamecube or gameboy, these were the consoles I grew up with as a child so I have my best memories from those games.

Have you ever faked being sick to skip school, just to then game or watch tv all day?


----------



## Orius (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh yeah, big time. I was a big truant back then, especially secondary school. Guess that laziness never really went away... lol

I remember, there were quite a few times when I went to this major bookstore that had Dead or Alive 3 on display. We get to play it for free, so I'd just plop myself there after pretending to go to school. lmao Sigh... good times.

What's something wrong that you know you shouldn't do... but you had fun doing it anyway?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2021)

too many things, LOL.

something edible that you think taste absolutely yuck?


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 17, 2021)

One of the first things that comes to mind is cilantro, I might be in the percentage of people that just tastes an horrible soap flavor :/

Will you be buying happy home paradise on day one?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 17, 2021)

I honestly don't know yet but most likely no. I'll probably just play with the free update and get HHP when I get bored and need something new to do.

Same q?


----------



## Orius (Oct 17, 2021)

Yes.

I'm pretty much pouring my money into anything Animal Crossing these days, more so after I saw the update. The Home Designer looks fun and fulfilling (when you get to dedicate yourself to making a villager feel happy about their home), so yeah, why not.

What's the worst memory you have involving your parents?


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 18, 2021)

Physical (and emotional) abuse, I'll just leave it at that.

What's a piece of media (book, game, movie, art ect) that really moved you/changed your perspective on something?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2021)

I’ll say anything by Alan Watts. He definitely changed my perspective on life. I’ve been watching him for three years and was actually introduced to him by my favorite YouTuber. He can really give you a positive outlook on life and change your mindset… definitely my favorite motivational speaker.

Same question?


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 19, 2021)

I guess the books I got on astronomy. When I was younger, I bought a couple of them on my visit to the planetarium (I'm definately not smart enough to be an astronomer or study it but I do really like to watch documentaries and read books about the subjects). They've made me interested in our universe, us as a species and has put things into perspective for me. Just the thought of how special and complex we actually are YET so small and insignificant has helped me a lot throughout the years. From not letting little or bad things get to me or think they matter all the way to getting more confidence to go after the things I want and make my time on this planet worth it, filled with things I want to achieve.

Do you have purchased switch games that you now regret? (Have barely played them since or just didn't like it)


----------



## gee31 (Oct 19, 2021)

Just dance... enjoyed it a lot when i bought it and activated the free 1 month subscription to the endless lists of songs but now that the 1 month free trial is over, and i didnt continue the subscription, there's a very limited number of songs left to play.. and have since stopped playing it regularly.

same question as above!


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2021)

the only switch games i’ve bought so far are acnh and mario party superstars, so thankfully no! 

what’s your favourite video game atm?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2021)

Tetris 99 I guess even though it hurts my thumbs xD

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2021)

At the moment, it’s NHL 22.

Do you like steak?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2021)

Depends on what steak, I generally don't eat a lot of meat so.

ever tried mango pepsi?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2021)

Nope, sounds disgusting.

What do you do for work?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2021)

Currently, I’m a dishwasher at a restaurant.

What is your favorite flavor of milkshake?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 20, 2021)

Cheesecake! I'll also swing chocolate, but cheesecake is definitely a fav

Favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Oct 20, 2021)

Olives are my favourite topping  ♡ 

Question for below: Do you play Stardew Valley?​


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 21, 2021)

I've played it on and off but haven't really progressed far into it. One of these days I really need to sit down and spend time into it since I know its a really good game (I just easily get distracted by other games, hehe).

How do you celebrate halloween?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 21, 2021)

Usually dress up and hangout with friends. Don't know if I'm going to do anything this year though.

Favorite holiday and why?


----------



## Plume (Oct 21, 2021)

Christmas. I like all the lights, decorations, and exchanging gifts. Halloween is a close second!

Same question?


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Oct 21, 2021)

Same answer, though I'm more in it for the candy when it comes to Halloween.
you also have snow in the winter soooo


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 21, 2021)

You didn't ask a question so I'm assuming it's the same Q!
Honesty, I think it's new years. There's something about celebrating getting through the year and trying to look forward to the new year that makes me feel so hopeful.

Are you dressing up for halloween? (if so what's the costume??)


----------



## heyitssagitarius- (Oct 21, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> You didn't ask a question so I'm assuming it's the same Q!
> Honesty, I think it's new years. There's something about celebrating getting through the year and trying to look forward to the new year that makes me feel so hopeful.
> 
> Are you dressing up for halloween? (if so what's the costume??)


not gonna be trick or treating, but its a grim reaper outfit with a golden skull.

worst decision you made in hindsight?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2021)

Probably waiting so long to do things I’ve wanted to do. 

Same question?


----------



## Orius (Oct 21, 2021)

Oof, you want the encyclopedia version of my worst mistakes or the shorter handy guidebook version?

I guess I'll go for a less embarrassing one. I confessed to a girl on Valentines' Day in secondary school... in front of the whole class. Had chocolates and roses, all that jazz. Yeaaaah... didn't go well.

Most disappointed thing about the upcoming New Horizons update?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 22, 2021)

The fact that I’m not going to experience it. This is a hard one… I’m going to say the lack of island mini games. There was real potential for Tortimer Island but it wasn’t brought back. I’m honestly surprised it wasn’t.

What’s your favorite song right now?


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 22, 2021)

This song 






Who is your favorite Youtuber(s)?


----------



## Orius (Oct 22, 2021)

Oof, there's so many it's hard to pick.

I think off the top of my head, Ryan Hollinger probably. He's so great with interesting and obscure horror films. I mean, I always loved good psychological horror films that explore the darker side of humanity, but this guy really does a great job of just really touching on those really well-written ones that just make you feel bad about the human existence. lol Definitely worth a look if you're a film buff like me.

Ever fallen asleep in the middle of the day (like I just did)?


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 22, 2021)

Usually on a lazy sunday when I'm on the couch watching a movie I don't really care about and doze off 

What's your go to food at a movie theatre?


----------



## Plume (Oct 22, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Usually on a lazy sunday when I'm on the couch watching a movie I don't really care about and doze off
> 
> What's your go to food at a movie theatre?


Junior mints!

What's your go to item when you're cold? (specific blanket, hoodie, sweater, etc?)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2021)

definitely my large cozy bathrobe!

fave pizza toppings?


----------



## Seastar (Oct 22, 2021)

Cheese and pepperoni because I'm boring, I guess lol

Favorite animal?


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 22, 2021)

Have to say cat as mine would never forgive me 

How do you cope with stress?


----------



## Orius (Oct 22, 2021)

Music always helps. It depends on the mood too:

Sad moods usually get uplifting Disney Channel /Hilary Duff stuff, but my usual go-to is "Someone's Watching Over Me" by Hilary Duff or "The Climb" by Miley Cyrus. Both are great for encouraging you to hold on, but The Climb is particularly good because it's pretty much telling you that it's _never_ going to get better, and that's the point of life, that you just have to keep climbing.

Other melancholic hits work too like Billie Ellish's "No Time to Die" or Dinah Washington & Max Richter's "This Bitter Earth / On The Nature Of Daylight" are great as well, but more towards the cynical side of things than the above two.


Angry moods get metal or rock music, naturally, just angry music venting about life. I like Eminem's stuff for this or maybe American Idiot by Green Day.

In your opinion, what will finally break the internet?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2021)

isn't it already brokein several ways, though? but yeah if people continue using it an excuse to be legit in all onions because lol i'm anon or i can be as childish as i want cause im a woke kid or stuff.

anyway. fave burger toppings?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2021)

I normally get ketchup, mustard and onions. I hate pickles. It must have cheese though. I don’t like regular hamburgers.

What is your favorite of the new collectibles? (The ghostoid, pumpkin glow wand, etc)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2021)

I'd say the glow wand but definitely not having time to get one LOL.

fave kind of juice?


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 24, 2021)

orange or apple

Do you have a hobby?


----------



## Orius (Oct 24, 2021)

Yeah, watching TV shows and playing Animal Crossing.

What's your pain tolerance level?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 24, 2021)

I’d say middle ground. I can tolerate dull aches/low pain but anything that’s on going drives me up the wall after a while.

Are you watching anything on TV right now?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 25, 2021)

Not right now because it’s between seasons, but my favorite TV show and guilty pleasure is Catfish. I’m always waiting for the next season.

Do you regret any decisions you’ve made in the past?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2021)

dude yes lol...

fave kind of dessert?


----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)

Chocolate ice-cream, or just about anything with chocolate (as long as it doesn't have weird seasonings on it).

You ever had hunger pangs? I just had one. What was yours like?


----------



## Plume (Oct 25, 2021)

I get them pretty frequently. It's like a slight pulling sensation in the stomach.

Do you prefer sweet or savory snacks?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 25, 2021)

I’ll go with sweet.

Do you like Hi-C (the drink)?


----------



## Balverine (Oct 28, 2021)

It's ok, but it's a bit too artificial-tasting for my liking

least favorite colors?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

I really dislike pink. I don’t have a strong disliking for any other colors. I’m neutral to green, but I definitely don’t hate it. I prefer darker shades though. Pink is just bleh though. 

What’s your favorite kind of weather?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 28, 2021)

Rain or wind, but not both at the same time.

Favorite letter of the alphabet?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 28, 2021)

C

Favourite thing to do on a Sunday?


----------



## th8827 (Oct 28, 2021)

Watching Vinesauce play weird garbage. I miss those Sunday streams...

Favorite vegetable to eat


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

I love carrots! 

Do you need complete silence to sleep or do you have a fan or a TV on for instance, in the background?


----------



## a potato (Oct 28, 2021)

I could either do silence or some light white noise. One of my favorite sounds is hotel air conditioners.

Are there any common foods that you don’t like and refuse to eat?


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Spinach, lettuce, tomatoes; basically any vegetables.

What do you think of musicals?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 28, 2021)

Aside from Phantom of the Opera I generally can't stand them. I also hate the cheesiness of everyone breaking out into song simultaneously or mid-sentence especially if it's a solo performance.

Do you have any plans for Halloween?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2021)

Not really, we don't celebrate it either so.

least fave pizza toppings?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 28, 2021)

seafood

what was your favorite videogame 3 years ago?


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Oct 28, 2021)

mario kart wii

what was the most embarassing moment you had in school?


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 28, 2021)

Snowball down my back in class 

What are you doing right now?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

I’m listening to music, waiting to go see my doggo. About two hours.

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 28, 2021)

Sausage, egg and cheese bagel from McDonalds!

Are you getting the new Mario Party game coming out tomorrow?


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 28, 2021)

Maybe eventually but not for full price (if I can avoid it, you know Nintendo >>)

Have you ever played/heard of Dokapon Kingdom? (it's more fun than Mario Party imo)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2021)

Nope, and not interested.

Favorite weather?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 28, 2021)

Thunderstorm.

Favourite Lego Theme?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm not into lego.

How excited are you for the free 2.0 update and Happy Home Paradise?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

Moderately excited, I guess. It just feels kinda weird since I first experienced the real Animal Crossing (not just the free-to-play mobile Pocket Camp) last September, and then all of a sudden, it's like "New update! New this and new that!", so it made an already overwhelming game even more overwhelming... Yeah.

I've already pre-ordered HHP.

Have you ever had a "Why the heck did I do that?" moment?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 30, 2021)

All the damn time.

Are you afraid to speak your mind on controversial issues?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

HA! If you know me well enough, you already know the answer to that. 

How knowledgeable are you about the film industry and its inner workings?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2021)

It depends, I do have an interest but it's not that I sit and dig for gossip and stuff.

Least fave chore(mine would be doing my bed because it takes up so much damn space lol)?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 31, 2021)

I guess vacuuming. It’s so tedious.

Do you take rejection well?


----------



## Orius (Oct 31, 2021)

Not really, though I've gotten so used to it that I'm more immune to it nowadays.

What's your opinion on console exclusive games?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 31, 2021)

I only bought the XBOX 360 for one game (NCAA Football 14, the holy grail), but I don’t have much of an opinion. I can see why certain games wouldn’t have much of a market on certain gaming consoles, but it would’ve been nice to play some later sports games on a Nintendo system. The main reason I got into XBOX was because of sports gaming, and now I have a few sports games for it.

What’s your opinion on name-brand food versus the off brand generic? (Like do the name brands taste better or do you think there isn’t a difference?)


----------



## Sidera (Oct 31, 2021)

It depends, in my country (Italy) the food quality is very high even in discounts. But if I would travel abroad, I'd try to look for something of high quality to eat well


Which book are you reading right now?


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)

Moby Dick.

Did you eat any candy on Halloween?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes. 1 mini Crunch bar.

Do you like crispy rice in snacks?


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Not really, but it depends on the flavor. If there's chocolate or something sweet, maybe.

Among the Series 1 - 4 Amiibo cards, which series is your favorite or has most of your favorite villagers?


----------



## deana (Nov 1, 2021)

Series 4 has Peewee and he's the only villager I'll ever need  

How often do you drink coffee?


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)

Every morning. Sometimes, I'll have a second cup at night.

Same question?


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah, pretty much every morning too. It's an addiction of mine. lol

Which movie or TV cliché do you hate the most?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 1, 2021)

That the only way a smart woman can feel empowered is by giving herself a makeover... oh and the same if they want to find love too. I just can't stand either of those tropes/cliches that still crop up in TV shows and films in 2021. 

How much candy or chocolate have you consumed in the last 24 hours?


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 1, 2021)

None unless you count a chocolate cookie lol

Favorite movie genre?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 1, 2021)

Comedy

Ever been to another country?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes, quite a few.

Are you an early bird or a night owl?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 2, 2021)

Night Owl

Do you like cursed images?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't usually like cursed anything, but "cursed images" are amusing enough, I guess...

Do you believe in an afterlife?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 2, 2021)

Dunno. Less believe, more hope there's an afterlife
Unless that's believing then idk I guess

What's a story you've always been wanting to tell?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 2, 2021)

Ones about certain rude celebrities I've worked with, especially when someone says how nice they were at a fan meet or convention or whatever. But I wouldn't risk my career by telling them, especially naming them haha.

Are you gonna get the paid DLC?


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 2, 2021)

definetly

whats your opinion on 4chan?


----------



## deana (Nov 2, 2021)

Never been there and I'm scared to go there. It seems on the most part pretty awful, although I have seen _some _amusing green text stories from there reposted elsewhere. 

How many hours of sleep did you get?  (I got not enough)


----------



## th8827 (Nov 2, 2021)

6 hours (not enough)

Are you at work right now, secretly checking the forums while you should be working?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Nope. Not at work atm. It's 1am in the morning.

Are you good at drawing?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 2, 2021)

No simply because I'm out of practice and I don't have the patience to sit down and draw anymore.

Do you have any plans this evening?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2021)

not really, play some games i guess. already past 7 pm so 

(only good thing with 4chan was their mp3 archive for obscurities lol)

fave kind of pasta?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 2, 2021)

Tri-color Rotini

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Chicken and meat.

Least favorite topping?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 2, 2021)

Olives

Do you like pizza under your pineapple?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

It's not my favorite topping of all, but I don't have an immediate knee-jerk reaction like most Americans... no offense.  It's just, living in a country where the pineapple Hawaiian pizza is the most popular thing around, the hatred towards it from foreigners is.. amusing. lol

Do you have any strange habits you would be comfortable sharing?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2021)

I wear my shoes all the time, and I even sleep with them. Only time I remove them is when I shower. People always think I’m weird for this, but I don’t mind. I obviously could take them off, but I like having something on my feet.

Did you do anything for Halloween this year?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 2, 2021)

I sat in my living room, waiting for Trick or Treaters who never came.

How much leftover candy do you have from Halloween?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 2, 2021)

Loads because no trick or treaters came haha

Are you looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Yep. It's the most magical time of the year, and this year, it comes with the wholesome and beloved Animal Crossing villagers too! I might also try to do another catalogue event... with legit items this time (using the catalogues from my Nook Stop). The last cataloguing session was a disaster, but fingers crossed that it will go better this time.

What are you looking forward to the most on Christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2021)

some time off i guess, my family/relatives makes way too much fuzz about it(xmas celebrations)tbh

most yuck food you ever tried?


----------



## Plume (Nov 2, 2021)

Probably olives, or umeboshi, which tastes like a super demented olive.

Is there a song or noise that relaxes you?


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh yeah, plenty, though usually they're sad or melancholic songs about trying again in the face of tough times.

Did you get pranked by your villagers on Halloween? Also, is it me or did their "pranking" animation looked kinda violent?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 2, 2021)

I didn't, but now I wish I had so I could've seen that haha

Do you eat meat?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes. Mostly chicken.

Do you like Pokemon?


----------



## a potato (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes! I love Pokémon!

If you could have any animal as a pet, which would you pick?


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2021)

Cats easily. I love cats.

In the days of the pandemic quarantine, did you bother to take the time to shave or cut your hair when you're stuck at home?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 3, 2021)

Rarely, I still rarely do.

Do you have a dream collectible?


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2021)

The oarfish collectible seems cool, but idk if I can afford it with my current bells

Did you get vaccinated yet?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes. Twice.

Favourite Pokémon?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2021)

Lucario.

Same question?


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2021)

Charizard. I'm boring. Lapras is great too, especially Gigantamax Lapras.

What's your opinion on Gigantamaxing?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2021)

Don't really see the point esp not the raids stuff. shrugs.

least fave kind of music?


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2021)

This really bland modern style of rock/pop music where the singing style is super droning, whispery, and generic...idk what it's called.

Craziest thing you've ever seen?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 3, 2021)

uhm I guess recently the vulcano eruption on La Palma. We were on the island next to it last month so hopped over by boat to do a day trip and watch the lava shooting out (it's safe from a distance, live goes on in the city there and they even encouraged tourists to come so that they keep their income from tourism to rebuild the destroyed houses). It was amazing and a once in a lifetime thing to witness.


In the morning, do you brush your teeth first and then have breakfast or the other way around?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2021)

Eat breakfast and then brush my teeth.  Who the heck brushes their teeth and then eats breakfast?  That’s illogical, lmao.

Favorite band?


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2021)

Linkin Park, though that's a while ago. I don't really have any one band that I listen to frequently nowadays, nor any particular artist for that matter.

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 3, 2021)

Portugal. The Man! 

Did you have your wisdom teeth extracted?


----------



## shellbell (Nov 3, 2021)

lol yes. They were in one of the jars I submitted for the jarring oddities task.

do you wear a watch?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2021)

I don’t.

Do you wear hats?


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2021)

Nah. I can't settle on a fashion style that's suitable enough for me to not look goofy in hats.

Do you care about fashion or what you wear on a daily basis?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2021)

To an extent.  I try to wear what matches and looks good, but I don’t go over the top every single day.

Same question?


----------



## shellbell (Nov 3, 2021)

I don't care about fashion but I care about style. I'm one of those people who owns 5 of the same shirt and just accessorize and style them differently/accordingly. Daily basis: jeans, shirt, shoes. jewellery sometimes.

Does your ACNH closet match your IRL one?


----------



## Plume (Nov 3, 2021)

shellbell said:


> I don't care about fashion but I care about style. I'm one of those people who owns 5 of the same shirt and just accessorize and style them differently/accordingly. Daily basis: jeans, shirt, shoes. jewellery sometimes.
> 
> Does your ACNH closet match your IRL one?


My ACNH closet is more cutesy, while my IRL closet is a bit more alt.

Patterned socks...yes or no?


----------



## Beanz (Nov 3, 2021)

no not usually, the material bothers me. i only wear basic white socks.

are you a pinterest user?


----------



## Merielle (Nov 3, 2021)

Sorta, yeah!  I never post though, I just use it to find official art and such.

What color do you wear the least?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 3, 2021)

From the main colors, yellow, followed by pink.

What is your favorite Holiday?


----------



## ``` (Nov 3, 2021)

My favorite holiday is Christmas. I love to spend my time on Christmas with loved ones and enjoy the peaceful scenery outside whenever it starts to snow. I also listen to some Christmas music as well which is very nice and relaxing.

What's the funniest moment you've ever experienced in life?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 4, 2021)

Probably not the funniest moment, but at some summer camp they brought up two improv guys and it was actually one of the funniest performances I've seen.

What's an embarrassing thing you'd like to forget?


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

I've pretty much forgotten all my embarrassing memories. lol I guess one that I still remember is that time when I confessed to a crush on Valentines' Day... in front of the whole class... with roses and chocolates... before getting turned down... Sigh.

What's the first thing you did after the big update?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 4, 2021)

Changed out of my halloween outfit 
Then basically spend half an hour buying things with nook miles since it goes so slow with all the speech bubbles in between.

_(Still trying to figure out where to get the farm vegetables?)_

What's your favourite hot choco flavour?


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2021)

I was not aware there are flavors?? I always have plain hot chocolate with marshmallows, I guess?

What is your favorite month?


----------



## Clock (Nov 4, 2021)

August and December are nice months
Favorite dish?


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

Fried rice, maybe. I'm a picky eater.

What did you think of Kapp'n's song?


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2021)

Love me a shanty.

Who is your favorite ghost?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 4, 2021)

Probably Gengar if that counts!

Favorite part of the new Animal Crossing update?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

Probably going to find Brewster, though ordinances returning are a close second.

Did you buy the ACNH DLC?


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

Yep. Pre-ordered and waiting for it to load.

Do you play with others often on ACNH?


----------



## Clock (Nov 4, 2021)

Maybe with family members, but thats it
Have you talked to your classmates online before?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 5, 2021)

A few times years time ago.

Did you get Bionicles as a kid?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 5, 2021)

No...

How much of the new ACNH updates have you played so far?


----------



## Orius (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, let's see:
- Calisthenics
- Villager visiting home (Kid Cat)
- Villager inviting you to their home (Merry)
- The Roost being built
- Ordinance
- Storage upgrade
- New Nook Miles Items
- Kapp'n
- Gyroids
- Growing new plants (sugarcane)
- HHP

Not a lot. 

Have you gotten HHP, and if so, which was the first villager's vacation home you designed? If not, which villager's vacation home would you like? And if you're not planning on getting HHP, why not?


----------



## petaI (Nov 5, 2021)

i dont have hhp yet, but when i do get it, i would like to decorate lily's house :3

favorite cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2021)

this random granola brand i suppose if it counts

least fave video game you played?


----------



## Orius (Nov 6, 2021)

So many, but probably grindy RPGs or tedious management games. Those indie ones especially you could find on Steam.

I think Orville from NH is cute. What do you think of Orville?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

I personally find him repetitive and annoying. He takes five minutes to explain something that should only take one minute, and there’s too many unnecessary prompts.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Orius (Nov 6, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I personally find him repetitive and annoying. He takes five minutes to explain something that should only take one minute, and there’s too many unnecessary prompts.


That he does. I only put up with him though because most of the other NPCs are equally repetitive, Tom Nook and especially Isabelle included (though The Roost might change that since you could invite NPCs using Amiibos).

^ I don't really like the taste of coffee, but I depend upon it...

Do you find it annoying that they included both S and 8 as usable in Dodo codes, making it confusing sometimes?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

Orius said:


> I don't really like the taste of coffee, but I depend upon it...


I can’t stand the taste of coffee. If I need energy, I’m drinking soda or an energy drink. I know energy drinks are bad for you, but I very rarely drink them. I have at most, one a month, if that.

I don’t find it annoying personally because I’ve never had any issues reading the characters in a code. I can, however, see how it can cause a problem.

Are you good with saving money?


----------



## Orius (Nov 6, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Are you good with saving money?


lolno

I mean, I did spend waste $1,000 on digital cards...

Are you patient towards annoying people?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

I guess it depends on how annoying? I’ve come to accept that I have a very short temper and don’t deal well with rude customers in customer service jobs. I appreciate the occasional extremely nice customer, but they don’t come around too often. As for annoying children out of control, I literally just ignore them if they aren’t bothering me. 

Are you a light sleeper?


----------



## Orius (Nov 6, 2021)

Depends on how late I've slept the previous night. If I slept normally, not really.

Are you allergic to any food?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

Not food, no.

What song describes how you’re feeling right now?


----------



## Orius (Nov 6, 2021)

“Insomnia” by Daya

Ever got lost before?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes, lots of times. I enjoy it though because most of the time it’s just me exploring the area. 

Do you like traveling?


----------



## Orius (Nov 6, 2021)

Nope, too lazy - or as Papa Jonathan Kent said, _"What do I need to travel for? I've got everything I have here."_

What's your take on gatekeeping culture (for example, gamergate)?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2021)

It's disgusting and any kind of gatekeeping/cancel etc culture needs to die.

(also I agree on steam indie games, I've played like one good (Sunset) but I absolutely hate those edgy one they put up just "caz lol pregante weggie bored" reasons")

do you enjoy collecting vinyls/cds/cassettes?


----------



## amemome (Nov 7, 2021)

I love collecting vinyl/cd/cassettes. I have a bookshelf dedicated to them!

Is there a new hobby or activity you'd be interesting in exploring but haven't yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2021)

Maybe learning languages, mostly cause my brain is bit rusty on it and I don't have the time dedicated to it these days.

least fave music genres?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2021)

Rap and country.

Same question?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Country, Heavy Metal, and some sub-genres of Rap

What is your favorite genre of music?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 8, 2021)

Electronic maybe. I don’t know, I like a lot. Now that I think about it, I listen to chillstep a lot.

Favourite mythical creature?


----------



## Plume (Nov 8, 2021)

Hmm, probably dragons. A classic!

How is your day going?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 10, 2021)

It's okay, I'm off work as I'm unwell with a cold so I'm just hibernating at home until next week.

What do you like about November?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2021)

nothing really, i dislike autumn/winter/spring in general lol.

do you like sushi?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2021)

Yep, love it!

Same question?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 10, 2021)

YES, I love sushi! One of my favorite foods.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Plume (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm feeling...hungry! I have to wait til 6pm to eat today. I usually eat much earlier, at around 3 or 4.

Something you've made/done that you're proud of?


----------



## Clock (Nov 11, 2021)

Probably making an outfit from scratch in Blender 3D, it takes a lot of work and time, but if you know how it works then, you'll be able to make anything.

Any dream villagers in any AC game?


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 12, 2021)

Well, hum... I started this franchise with New Leaf and instantly fell in love with Marshal when he randomly moved in. At that time, I had no idea of how popular he was! Later I also fell in love with Alice and Zucker (as well as several crankies). So those are kinda my dreamy triad .

Any colour that you used to like, but now can't stand?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2021)

Turquoise I guess, I love it as a kid and when I had my 80s phase but it's like ?? nah. I can't stand most blue's either.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Nov 12, 2021)

I used to wear light blues in my childhood, but now I don't. I do wear a lot of navy and various dark blues, though.

What's your favorite season in ACNH?


----------



## snailay (Nov 12, 2021)

Yes! I'm so excited to give lots of gifts, and drink lots of hot chocolate!  

What's your favorite candy?


----------



## Clock (Nov 12, 2021)

Skittles is my favorite along with air heads
Have you tried airheads? If so what is your favorite flavor?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2021)

no, i believe we dont even have them here so....

fave kind of sandwich?


----------



## Merielle (Nov 14, 2021)

Probably just plain tomato and cucumber, lettuce optional, maybe salt and pepper, but no other condiments.  It's refreshing and neither too little nor too much.

What's your opinion on background music in livestreams?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2021)

I think it's nice if it's not drowning out whoever's talking, and if the music has singing then the singing shouldn't be too distracting
Seen folks where they talk quietly but the music is loud as hell </3

What's at the top of your wish-list (for anything)?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

A new PC to replace my crappy chromebook 

When is your birthday?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2021)

January 14  

How is the weather where you are?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2021)

Grey and cold. I hate autumn.

same q?


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 15, 2021)

Thankfully not as grey as yesterday, but still cloudy and cold.

Favorite genre of music? (mine's classic rock )


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2021)

Mine is country.

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2021)

psychedelic rock, 60s pop, johnny's j-pop, opera, 60s/70s protest folk/rock stuff etc.

least fave pokemon game, and why?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 15, 2021)

probably pokemon sun, i think it's the only main pokemon i didn't finish, it wasn't rly that bad or anything, just wasn't much fun for me 

same q?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 15, 2021)

I don't play Pokemon period 

Do you believe in Tarot?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 16, 2021)

No 

favourite movie?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 16, 2021)

Live action: Jurassic Park
Animation: Princess Mononoke

Do you like cooking?


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2021)

Depends, but most of the time its fun
Have you ever made a mistake when you cooked before?
Microwave cooking counts


----------



## Seastar (Nov 16, 2021)

Not very badly, no. Sometimes things are undercooked, but that isn't really my fault since I followed the instructions... I only use the microwave and toaster.

What is your favorite color?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 16, 2021)

Blue. I’m also partial to gray and green.

Do you reroll your town/island until you get good starting villagers, fruit, and/or layouts?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 16, 2021)

yes lol , in fact last weekend i spent about 8 hours doing just that

whats ur fave furniture item in nh?


----------



## Ace Marvel (Nov 17, 2021)

froggy chair duh! 

Do you play AC daily?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 17, 2021)

Not currently, but I did.

Do you watch a lot of television?


----------



## Clock (Nov 17, 2021)

Depends
Do you like rpg games? If so whats your favorite


----------



## JulianSG16 (Nov 17, 2021)

Earthbound for life.
American Sweet Tea or Classic European Tea?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 17, 2021)

Classic European Tea because anything American is instantly out of consideration (jk, though I don’t like American things and food)

Favourite villager species?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 17, 2021)

Deers 
I currently have Erik, Bam and Beau. Would really like to find Shino & Lopez next!

Same question?


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 17, 2021)

Wolves 

Where are you and what’s the weather like?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2021)

sweden. cold and grey season basically.

plan on getting d/p pokemon remakes for switch?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2021)

Yep!

Last thing you put in your mouth?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2021)

some coffee haha 

best thing you got off a wonder/surprise trade?


----------



## Lyrica (Nov 17, 2021)

I used to subscribe to Reddit gifts and secret Santa so I got very different things. At once, I’ve got bath soap from Thailand. 

I have a ACNH question: which region and date I should set my switch so I could be entering winter by now?That is so confusing to me that I really wish someone could help me figure it out.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

Um, I'd recommend EST region, and around December 10th.

Opinions on candles?


----------



## Clock (Nov 17, 2021)

They're nice, especially the gel candles with accents

Do you use essential oils?


----------



## NonstopDoodle (Nov 17, 2021)

I've no need for them, and the scents are a bit strong for my liking.

Do you like lasagna?


----------



## Plume (Nov 17, 2021)

I love lasagna, man.

Do you have a favorite coffee cup?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

Nope lol, whatever I grab is what I like 

What is/was your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Lyrica (Nov 17, 2021)

I used to love History, Geography, Literature… it’s crazy I ended up on the medical field.

Do you like to cook?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

Yep, and I especially love eating it 

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 17, 2021)

If the kitchen is clean and I have everything I need, then yes.

Got any game or movie recommendations?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2021)

Lyrica said:


> I used to subscribe to Reddit gifts and secret Santa so I got very different things. At once, I’ve got bath soap from Thailand.
> 
> I have a ACNH question: which region and date I should set my switch so I could be entering winter by now?That is so confusing to me that I really wish someone could help me figure it out.



I believe Alienfish was talking about in Pokemon, lol…

—-

Yes, please play Shin Megami Tensei V right now.  You won’t regret it.

Favorite season?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2021)

Summer.

Do you like the snow?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 18, 2021)

YES! 
But unfortunately I don't get much anymore in recent years.


Are you hunting down a specific villager?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 18, 2021)

No. I obtained my ten dream villagers!

Do you like traveling?


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2021)

Depends
Do you get car/seasick?


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2021)

Sometimes, if my stomach is very empty.

Are you afraid of heights?


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 18, 2021)

I wasn't as a child, but am now as an adult (god dangit). It depends on the height and the entire situation though. 

What kind of cake was the last one you ate?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 18, 2021)

I think cheesecake, but it's been a while lol

Favorite kind of cookie?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm basic, so either chocolate chip or macademia nut.

Favorite animal?


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 18, 2021)

Just one? Ahh...man...I can't pick one. Foxes, tigers, otters, cats, turkeys, moose. 

Favorite food?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 18, 2021)

Salmon sashimi 

do you like camping?


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2021)

I haven't camped in a reaaally long time, but I think so? I used to really enjoy it as a kid. Now I'm wanting to roast marshmallows, hnng.

Is there something you hope to receive for Christmas?


----------



## Clock (Nov 18, 2021)

Idk, maybe the HHP dlc, but who knows
I dont really want a lot for Christmas because of the situation right now

Are you looking forward to December?


----------



## petaI (Nov 19, 2021)

yes!! the cold weather is gonna be cozy, and i always enjoy the festive vibes

your favorite hourly song in any animal crossing game?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2021)

none really, i mostly have my sound off unless i need to fish or stuff

worst wonder/surprise trade you've gotten?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 19, 2021)

I don’t know. I usually get Pokémon I don’t want so I basically group them all together. Bidoof.

Best wonder/surprise trade you've ever gotten?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't play Pokémon 

Are you able to play an instrument?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 20, 2021)

I can play the ukulele and ocarina 0v0

what's the weather like where you are?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Cool and dark, it's 12:48am lol

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2021)

cold, 9:32 am at the mo.

least fave pokemon game you played?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2021)

If spin-off games count, it’s definitely Pokémon Battle Revolution for me. I like the adventure aspect more than battling, so it was a bit boring when battling was your only objective. I tried to get into this one, but I couldn’t.

Do you like seafood?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2021)

Most of it yeah let alone some clams and stuff.

same q?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

I'd have to be in the mood for it, but I love me some salmon.

What was the last book you have read?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 20, 2021)

_This Is Your Mind On Plants_ by Michael Pollan!

What's one song you can't stand?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2021)

Way too many. But generally anything dumb pop like billy eyelash or rnb-pop like beyonce and stuff.

same q?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Tbh any religious songs, hardcore rock, and some rap.

Last movie you've watched?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2021)

Darkesque_ said:


> Tbh any religious songs, hardcore rock, and some rap.
> 
> Last movie you've watched?


yeah definitely like christian "popular" music. ugh. and modern rock as well.

anyways i think it was this inside joke movie with my mom i ordered for it, really weird 60s stuff. rather obscure stuff lol.

do you play pogo?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

I do not

Opinions on TikTok?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2021)

#1 cringe app there is and basically ruined every kid out there.

fave series from your childhood?


----------



## arikins (Nov 21, 2021)

my little pony (i still watch it, sadly)

favorite clothing piece ? (ex: vest, sweater, lace cami, etc)


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 21, 2021)

Turtlenecks!

Have you ever laughed at something conventional horrible?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Yep, that's how I cope with stuff  it's probably not healthy, but oh well 

What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2021)

None of them.

When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2021)

I went to work so about three hours ago. 

Same question?


----------



## CylieDanny (Nov 21, 2021)

10 minutes ago from a coffee run 

Favorite anime boy?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Izuku, obviously 

What's your favorite cake flavor?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cheesecake, would you buy a Tetris game based off this animation I found: 



 where there are different types of blocks and all that jazz.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2021)

Not really, not a fan of minecraft.

worst app game you ever played?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m not big on app games, but I’d say anyone of those games that say they’ll pay you real cash. They have insane minimums that require you to get to $100 before withdrawing and it’s not even worth it. Don’t trust those games. The commercials are paid actors.

Do you like spicy foods?


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 22, 2021)

It depends how spicy we're talking and what the food itself is

Favorite Pokemon game?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Nov 22, 2021)

bw2
how would you feel about a nintendo game where everything was drawn with epicycles like this:https://www.geogebra.org/m/kgvwkcsf.


----------



## Clock (Nov 22, 2021)

That would be interesting

Do you like to drink water?


----------



## Plume (Nov 22, 2021)

Yep.

Do you like the horse villagers in ACNH?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 22, 2021)

Totally. Especially Elmer and Winnie.

Do you like abstract art?


----------



## Neb (Nov 22, 2021)

They're often nice to look at, but they don't really keep me interested for long.

Do you like to exercise?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Um, no 

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 23, 2021)

No. I get exhausted, sore, and depressed after exercise.

What is your favourite flavour of Chip (Crisp)?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 23, 2021)

Peatos fiery hot crunchy curls! (highly recommend!)

what's a prominent videogame from your childhood?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2021)

Ocarina of Time.

What to do with leftover hotdog buns?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2021)

a sandwich? idk lol

most recent purchase?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 23, 2021)

Christmas Tree 

Do you have Amazon Prime?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 23, 2021)

Yep. I get any films and shows I watch on there and other platforms back in tax too, because it counts as "research" believe it or not haha.

Have you ever used someone's wifi without their permission?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 23, 2021)

No

when do you put out your holiday decorations?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 23, 2021)

anytime after the 4th of december (my birthday) so usually about 3 weeks before   

do you enjoy rock climbing?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2021)

I've never tried rock climbing before! It doesn't seem like my kind of thing because I'm not the most athletic person. ><

Favorite horned mammal?


----------



## Stikki (Nov 24, 2021)

Unicorn

Last thing you said out loud?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 24, 2021)

"Thanks!"

Same question...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2021)

Literally nothing to be honest.  I’m the only one here right now.  If I said anything, it was probably gibberish.

Favorite cake flavor?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 25, 2021)

One of the best cakes I've ever eaten was a white chocolate cake, so probably that lol

favorite article of clothing that you own?


----------



## Beanz (Nov 25, 2021)

a black v neck sweater from target. it used to be a white sweater from forever 21 but it sadly shrank r.i.p

favorite new gyroid?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2021)

I like the blue bloopoid.

What was the last thing you bought online?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 26, 2021)

The Switch OLED this morning  
It's been sold out for months or I'm just too late when a new drop happens on this online store I'm eyeballing but this morning I was scrolling through it as I'm waking up and suddenly see a black friday sale on their new switch drops so I quickly snapped one! Present for under the tree; check! 

What's one more thing you're looking forward to in 2021?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2021)

getting my premium perk on neopets so i can make a robot pet hopefully... like covid19 sucks and not much for holidays so im happy w/ my pixels lol

have you gotten/planning to get the new pokemon games?


----------



## deana (Nov 26, 2021)

Definitely will be picking one up at some point! I am just trying to be good and finish up some of my other games first before buying more. 

Last thing you had to drink?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 26, 2021)

A glass of water before bed.

What’s kept you up at night?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 27, 2021)

What doesn't keep me up at night more like it?   

What was your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2021)

It was math.

what was your least favorite school subject?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 27, 2021)

Social Studies

what is your favourite colour


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Nov 27, 2021)

00FFFF and 000000 and C0C0C0 come to mind(yes i did answer in hex codes),
if nintendo made a pokemon mystery dungeon game in the style of the game hyperrogue:



, so imagine non euclidean pokemon mystery dungeon. would you buy it.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm gonna have to say nooo lol. Not sure I ever even heard of that.

What is the mathematical formula used to determine the area inside a pentadodecahedron?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2021)

i have no idea i basically got E equivalent in high school maths and barely passed it LOL

least fave dish?


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 27, 2021)

lmaooo. I was just being facetious. I saw Weird Al say that in his fake interview with Eminem like when I was a lil kid and I always thought that was the most hilarious thing ever lmao.

Damn I don't even know. People are always saying how good of a replacement Jack Fruit is for meat for vegans (I'm a vegan) and I tried different varieties of it but just really highly dislike how it tastes. I don't know if I would say it's my least favorite tho. There are many foods I've eaten that have been pretty horrible lol

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could Chuck Norris?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2021)

infinite wood it's chuck norris lol

pokemon you liked at first but then started to dislike?


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 27, 2021)

lmaooooooo. That has to be the most impressive answer I've ever heard. You have answered correctly.





Hm... I used to think Lucario was mad cool but then I don't know, I started finding that he could be annoying in certain ways. Pretty sure Super Smash Bros made me feel this way lol. Lucario is a difficult pokemon to use in SSB for me. I prefer fast and swift characters like Fox, Captain Falcon etc. Pac Man's fun to use too and some other characters but... Yeah lol

Favorite Zelda game of the franchise so far?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2021)

Minish Cap, very underrated and so rather expensive these days unless you find an used 3ds with ambassador program on it lol.

least fave zelda game?


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 27, 2021)

Alienfish said:


> Minish Cap, very underrated and so rather expensive these days unless you find an used 3ds with ambassador program on it lol.
> 
> least fave zelda game?



Hm.. Interesting. I'm gonna have to look it up. I was always a little resistant to play the non-3D zelda games. But I always planned to play every single one of them eventually. I would have to say Ocarina of Time. I don't think much explaination is needed for that one haha. Majora's Mask is a vibe too. But right now I'm on my 4th Zelda game (I beat Twilight Princess too) Breath of the Wild and oh man this game is so insanely epic. It may very well go on my top Zelda games after I beat it. But I shouldn't jump the gun lol. I also have Skyward Sword HD since I never got the chance to play Skyward Sword so I'm gonna play that one after I beat BOTW. I'm realizing how legendary the Zelda Franchise truly is. I'm excited to really dig more into it. My bad didn't mean to ramble on lol

I would say of all the ones I played so far, I think the SNES version is my least favorite. I only played it for like 5 minutes tho lol. It is fun actually tho and I can honestly see myself beating it and really enjoying it, but in general I tend to favor 3D games unless they're like strategy games like Fire Emblem or games like Final Fantasy, Pokemon, etc. But when I finally get the chance to play all games how I've always wanted to, I bet that'll change. I already know graphics and consoles of games don't speak for the game itself and have been proven this many times before.

Do you think there will be an ET disclosure before you die?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2021)

dunno who knows? :3

fave manga, if any?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm not in to manga.

What's the weather like where you are today?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2021)

freezin cold :c was a pain just to get out to get some groceries before brr....  

fave ice cream flavour?


----------



## ``` (Nov 27, 2021)

Most favorite ice cream flavor for me is chocolate ice cream. I really like to eat chocolate ice cream too with chocolate sprinkles because it's tasty flavor is so good. I can't resist some good chocolate ice cream, especially when it's topped with delicious sprinkles.

What's the most memorable moment that you've had during the holidays?


----------



## Clock (Nov 27, 2021)

Mint and cookies and cream

Favorite cake?

Probably fireworks during New Year in 2019 before the pandemic started, that was fun

Favorite cake flavor?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2021)

chocolate which is like the only edible cake except cheesecake but that isn't really a lone flavour LOL.

how is marid formed? (if you have watched the video LOL)


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Nov 27, 2021)

No idea, what does everybody think of this working ray tracing system i created in desmos: https://www.desmos.com/calculator/vdvoga80rg .That point there acts as a light source. If one is to drag the point away from the light source, they get darker as needed,


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 28, 2021)

I’m not great with understanding science or maths but it’s very cool.

Do you like Sunday’s?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2021)

nope really i want to work and fridays and saturdays are way better cause u can be proper evening/day off haha

do u like irish coffee?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 29, 2021)

No, because I dislike Alcohol and I dislike Coffee.

What is your favorite flavor of Ice Cream?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

Cotton Candy.

Same question?


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 30, 2021)

Coffee or pistachio

Do you play boardgames?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 30, 2021)

Not really but if someone asked me if I wanted to play a board game I'd happily say yes.

What's on your mind right now?


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 30, 2021)

Everything and nothing at the same time.

Any plans for the holidays?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2021)

not really, staying at home i guess cause ****ing covid everywhere.

do you like collecting dvds?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 30, 2021)

Not anymore, in fact I haven’t bought a DVD in years.

Have you put your Christmas decorations up yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2021)

mom has put up most of it, so yes aha

what do you want for xmas?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 30, 2021)

hopefully clothes or gift cards to get clothes (I really don't need anything else and always refuse to buy myself clothes!!)

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2021)

money basically aha. i would like a new switch lite too but idk 

fav kind of flower?


----------



## th8827 (Nov 30, 2021)

Snapdragon

Favorite flavor of Fruit Juice?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 30, 2021)

Fruit Punch

How are you?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m good thanks for asking.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 1, 2021)

i have 2 hamsters , theyre so cute i love them

when u were younger, what did u wanna be when u were grown up?


----------



## Merielle (Dec 1, 2021)

When I was_ very _young, I wanted to be an octopus, because I thought having eight arms would be really useful and took "you can be anything you want to be" a little too literally.  When I got a little older, it was zookeeper or veterinarian.

Do you write letters (in real life)?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 1, 2021)

No, I don’t. I haven’t written any letters in a very long time.

What’s your favorite flavor of milkshake?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2021)

chocolate i think :3 i dont have em a lot though basically only a mcd if i ever go there lol

least fave milkshake?


----------



## Clock (Dec 1, 2021)

Cheese or anything with too much cholesterol

Favorite fast food area?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2021)

Jack in the Box is my favorite fast food restaurant, if that’s what you mean. Their burgers are delicious.

Favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## shendere (Dec 2, 2021)

Probably just pepperoni or nothing! LOL

Do you play any JRPG games?


----------



## Clock (Dec 3, 2021)

Yeah, I played a few

Have you been lucky lately in life?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2021)

having a job that isn't really affected much by pandemic then yes. also been lucky in some games so i guess..

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2021)

No, lmao.  I’ve been the opposite of that for the past year or two.  I don’t believe in luck as a concept anyway, so I guess the question doesn’t apply to me though.

Favorite snack?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2021)

if you mean like, crisps and stuff definitely crisps lmao, if you mean between meal snacks then definitely just a sandwich.

least fave candy?


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 4, 2021)

Tootsie Rolls

Have you read and/or watched Harry Potter?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah I used to be into Harry Potter when I was younger (I'm a Ravenclaw), but JK Rolling's transphobia has kind of soured me on the franchise 

Do you usually get snow where you live, do you like snow?


----------



## pottercrossing (Dec 4, 2021)

In good ol' Canada, we're pretty much never without snow. I'm fine with it at first, but by February, I'm sick and tired of it. Rowling's transphobia and homophobia have ruined the series for me as well. But that doesn't mean I don't still read it.

Are you good at math?


----------



## th8827 (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes. I spent several years working as a TA in a Math Lab.

What is/was your favorite subject in School?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2021)

used to be history, languages, art (though most of my art teachers sucked hard lol).

least fave subjects?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 5, 2021)

English and Social Studies 

Favourite YouTuber/YouTube Channel?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2021)

J.T. Sexkik if it counts, the pregante/weggie board guy. I don't really care for youtubers lol.

fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 6, 2021)

That’s pretty tough.
Lopunny and Bisharp are some of my favourite shinys, and also Darkrai since Darkrai is my favourite Pokémon.

Favourite Potato Chip flavour?


----------



## Clock (Dec 6, 2021)

I like barbeque the most

Same question?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 6, 2021)

Salt and Vinegar, idk why, but I like when it burns my mouth 

Favorite Drink?


----------



## Plume (Dec 6, 2021)

Probably a latte...they're such a treat!

Favorite sugary candy?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2021)

like with sugar on it? idk i dont eat a lot these but i sure enjoy those fizzy pop bottles?

recent music discovery?


----------



## Plume (Dec 7, 2021)

hmm, I guess Jean Dawson.

Choose one: Hat, scarf, or gloves?


----------



## th8827 (Dec 7, 2021)

I don't wear any of those, but scarves look cool.

Spring, Summer, Autumn, or Winter Fashion?


----------



## allainah (Dec 7, 2021)

Winter for sure, I still wear skirts/dresses but with fuzzy boots it makes it 

Scariest movie/or thing you've seen lately?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2021)

The stupidity of someone else.

Favorite thing to have for dinner?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 8, 2021)

Chicken wings!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## deana (Dec 8, 2021)

No but I wish 

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 8, 2021)

Between 3 AM and 4 AM each night. 

What’s your favorite restaurant?


----------



## Plume (Dec 8, 2021)

A local Mexican restaurant called Mi Casita. The service, prices, and food are all great.

Favorite cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)

some random granola i guess? i dont eat a lot of em.

music you just cant stand?


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 8, 2021)

heavy metal/scream, only because it becomes so very overwhelming and sends me into a huge panic

have you ever gotten lost in a corn maze?


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 8, 2021)

i think so but i found my way out eventually

whats the longest amount of time youve gone without sleep?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2021)

About 50 hours, but that was so long ago and I just wasn’t tired for some reason.

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2021)

at least 24 hours if not more, do not recommend lol.

Weather where you live?


----------



## _Donut_ (Dec 9, 2021)

Rainy, chance for snow tomorrow 

Do you have pets?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes two cats.

Is there a TV show or film thats coming out soon that you're really looking forward to watching?


----------



## shendere (Dec 9, 2021)

There is quite a bit of anime I'm really looking forward to ♡ patiently waiting on the final season of Free! Dive into the Future ♡

Whats a favorite hobby you like to do?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 9, 2021)

If I'm not lazy and/or procrastinating, it's drawing!

Have you had snow in your area yet?


----------



## tinysaiph (Dec 9, 2021)

yes, plenty! 

do you prefer movies or books?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 9, 2021)

Movies for me.

Do you get cold easily?


----------



## Plume (Dec 10, 2021)

Yeah. I usually feel like the air conditioner in lots of places is set too cold.

Do you find theme parks fun?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

Yeah, haven't really been to one since before pandemic, though.

fave animal?


----------



## _Donut_ (Dec 10, 2021)

Raccoon or red panda 

If you had to choose 1 "section" in a museum, what would interest you the most?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

All depends on the theme, but definitely art if it's mixed stuff.

latest music purchase?


----------



## Clock (Dec 10, 2021)

I dont really buy music
Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2021)

I never even bought music before.

Most common colour you've seen today?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2021)

Interesting question. I’d say green because I’m outside a lot.

What did/will you have for lunch today?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2021)

No idea, maybe pasta..again cause we have a lot of bolognese sauce left haha.

same q?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 11, 2021)

Breakfast Sausages

Do you prefer being in a place that is hot or cold?


----------



## Clock (Dec 11, 2021)

Depends on the weather
Although I like room temperature places more

Are you looking forward to new year?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 11, 2021)

Yep!

Were you busy throughout the day?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 11, 2021)

Not really today

Will you make any new year resolutions?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 11, 2021)

I want my own apartment by the end of next year.

same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2021)

That would probably be mine as well, lmaoooooo.

Tacos or burritos?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2021)

Burritos because they’re softer and taste better. 

Do you like flavored water?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2021)

Sure, especially sparkling/mineral water!

Least fave pokémon(s)?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm not super big into Pokemon, but some of the newer ones always looked like they couldn't think of something. Like the balloon Pokemon. Drifloon...had to Google their name.

Have you set up a Christmas tree yet?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 12, 2021)

Yep! And yourself?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2021)

No.

Favorite thing to have for lunch?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 12, 2021)

As of recently, a sandwich from Subway and some fries.

What is the one thing you like most and why?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 13, 2021)

I really like hockey because it’s fast-paced, unpredictable, and pretty much the best sport (my opinion).

Are you participating in the TBT Holiday Market event?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes I am!

Same question?


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2021)

Nope. I have nothing to sell.

Can you walk backwards?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 13, 2021)

yes, not well but technically yes

whats ur fave thing on ur christmas dinner plate? (if u eat christmas dinner)


----------



## Stikki (Dec 13, 2021)

Roast potatoes. Not sure everywhere has those. Tends to be more of a British thing. I think Americans mostly have mash. But roast potatoes are the best. Mash is gross.

Do you get snow in the winter where you live?


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 13, 2021)

Nope, I've only seen snow from traveling it never snows where I live.

Same q?


----------



## Plume (Dec 13, 2021)

I've lived in Massachusetts most of my life, so normally I would say yes, but since relocating to Virginia, it's a big sad no. We're lucky if it snows even once here. ; ;

Do you have a favorite holiday collectible currently in the shop?


----------



## Clock (Dec 13, 2021)

The wand and the future snowman collectible ones are the ones I like so far

Do you sleep late or early


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2021)

depends really on the day after c;

do you drink coffee with our without milk, oat/soy/and so on drinks?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 13, 2021)

I don't drink coffee. I have milk in tea if it's normal/breakfast tea, but obviously not in green tea etc.

Do you have a moustache?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2021)

No.

Waffles or bagels?


----------



## catra (Dec 13, 2021)

Waffles

Apples or oranges?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 13, 2021)

Oranges. But apples if we're talking about a dish or desert that calls for it. Love them that way, not a big fan of just apples by themselves.

Got any New Year resolutions?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2021)

nope not that i can keep em anyway lol.

fave way to have chicken (if u eat it)?


----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2021)

Crispy chicken skin, hnng.

Butterflies or moths?


----------



## catra (Dec 14, 2021)

Oh god that's tough. I have to say butterflies. I know that's the obvious choice, but that's me. They're more colorful (though I do like how fuzzy moths are)

Which is cooler: tigers or lions?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 14, 2021)

Lions cos they do that cool ceremony where they hold the future king over a cliff. Never seen a tiger do anything that impressive.

Most dangerous wildlife where you live?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 14, 2021)

Probably a moose.

Most common animal from where you live other than cats and dogs?


----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2021)

Hmm, gonna say squirrel. 

Same question?


----------



## catra (Dec 14, 2021)

Robin

If you eat tacos, what do you put on them?


----------



## th8827 (Dec 14, 2021)

I dislike Tacos...

what is your favorite flavor of Cake?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2021)

I like ice cream blizzard cake from Dairy Queen.

same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2021)

Chocolate.

What’s your favorite temperature?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 14, 2021)

Heatwaves.  Anything above 75 degrees F.

Are you enjoying the TBT Christmas event so far?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 14, 2021)

I have not done the event and I just don't feel in the mood to do it. 

What is your favorite villain from a video game?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 16, 2021)

It has to be the T-Rex from Tomb Raider 2, the way it suddenly appears when you discover the secret level alongside the music always freaks me out. Then again I used to play the game in the dark with a friend just to get in to the ambience of the game. 

Do you collection ANCH Amiibo cards?


----------



## Plume (Dec 16, 2021)

I just have the Sanrio pack, and a Felicity card that I bought off of e-bay. I also have a fake Punchy card.

Is there something you should be doing which you're avoiding?


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 16, 2021)

getting some frequent hard exercise. i gained about 30 lbs over the past year and a half and although i have dramatically changed my diet and get a lot more physical activity like walking around (compared to largely sitting down at my last job all day and then sitting around at home), but im not getting much if any results. losing the weight would not only make me feel healthier and more confident, but i would finally fit into a lot of my pants again ;-; i ripped my favorite jeans a few months ago bc they were so tight and they used to be crazy loose on me. sad moment :C anyways i need to actually do some workouts which i dont enjoy as much as just walking around outside or rollerblading, but i havent gotten to actually incorporating exercise into my routine. i started a new job recently, which i love, but even waking up 2 hours before my shift i just want to sit around and relax... i have some off days coming up though so my plan is to do hard workouts both of those days!! 

is there anything youre looking forward to in 2022?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 16, 2021)

I’m looking forward to finally getting my own apartment.

Do you have any New Year’s resolutions this year?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 16, 2021)

No. I never make them as I believe if you want to make changes in your life why wait until December 31st/January 1st? Also I hate the whole "New year, new me" type of posts that pop up on social media. To me it's another social construct on social media that we don't need nor should have forced down our throats every year. At the end of the day if you want to make changes in your life start now and more importantly make sure you're doing it for yourself and not because everyone else is doing it.

Do you have any plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2021)

Have dinner, listen to one of the CDs I borrowed from work, play stuff, finish a comic etc.

Dessert you absolutely can't stand?


----------



## Plume (Dec 16, 2021)

Coconut!! Especially coconut cake. What a waste of cake, when there is coconut. ; ;

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2021)

birthday cakes, also basically anything with liquor/spirit in it..

do you like gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Clock (Dec 16, 2021)

Yeah
Do you like Christmas dinner?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes. It’s the best.

do you like Eggnog?


----------



## deana (Dec 17, 2021)

I do like eggnog! I'm really bummed Starbucks doesn't have the eggnog lattes this year.


Favourite kind of cookie?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2021)

I like sugar cookies. They’re really soft and taste good.

Do you like (any) sour candies?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2021)

No.

If you were a rapper, what would your MC name be?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2021)

MC Turtle. 

same q?


----------



## catra (Dec 18, 2021)

₵A†RA (the cent symbol is how much I'm worth and the dagger is for the edgy factor)

What's the last movie you watched?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 19, 2021)

i watched the bourne identity last weekend on netflix ! 

if u had to move out one of ur villagers in nh who would u choose


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 19, 2021)

Probably Audie. I got them simply since they happened to be in the campsite. I'd probably just bring back who I kicked out.

If you were a Super Villain what would your name be and what would be your superpower or skill?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2021)

My name would be Unknown Shiketsu Teacher and my quirk, or “superpower,” would be Erase You From Existence.  I think it’s pretty obvious what it does.  

Syrup on your pancakes or no?


----------



## catra (Dec 19, 2021)

Of course!

What music have you been listening to recently?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2021)

A lot of Theodorakis' stuff. Especially the stuff with Maria Farantouri :3

same q?


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 20, 2021)

Listening to Christmas music!

What is your favorite thing to do on Christmas?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

Sleep in, lol.

Same q?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 20, 2021)

eat and drink lots!! and see my family i suppose too haha 

do u like brussel sprouts? (the correct answer is yes)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

They’re fine.

Do you like steak?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 20, 2021)

I rarely eat steak so technically yes and when I do, they're just okay. Nothing to write home about, honestly.

The most nastiest taste you've ever had in your life?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

Probably something egg-related I ate.

Same question?


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 21, 2021)

Ah I remember eating this flavored chocolate that was a mixture of birthday cake and something else, but it was revolting, stale, and tangy.

What was your least favorite book, that you regret reading in the first place?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2021)

A lot tbh lol, but I do regret started reading _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest._ I remember watching parts of the movie and I liked that but the book was so boring I gave up.

Least fave book(s) in general?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2021)

Anything romance tbh.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2021)

Stereotype fantasy, sci-fi, romantic stuff, a lot of crime(with a few exceptions) etc. Also pc young adult stuff but I don't really read that.

Fave kind of popcorn?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 21, 2021)

Kettle corn, hands down

Do you like candy canes? If so, do you have a flavor preference (ie: classic, flavored like other candies, etc)


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 21, 2021)

Candy canes are very good to me and I prefer cotton candy as minty ones only makes me think of toothpaste 

Are there any weird food combinations you like?


----------



## Clock (Dec 21, 2021)

Hot pockets with hot cheetos, ik its weird but it tastes good

Do you play gacha/rng based games?


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 22, 2021)

Genshin Impact, that's about it.

Favorite type of video game? (open world, first person shooting, etc.)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2021)

rts, j/s/rpg mostly.

least fave type of video game?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 22, 2021)

shooter games, probably

do you plan to get any piercings / tattoos in the future?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 22, 2021)

No. Never have had any and don't plan on it.



Midoriya said:


> My name would be Unknown Shiketsu Teacher and my quirk, or “superpower,” would be Erase You From Existence.  I think it’s pretty obvious what it does.


I imagine your super villain alter-ego to look like DoodleBob with the giant pencil/eraser. Me-hoy-minoy! (Kidding...)

Still scrambling to get your Christmas shopping done?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2021)

Nope, I got it all done (thankfully)!

Same question?


----------



## nyx~ (Dec 23, 2021)

Nope, I tend to buy my gifts for people pretty early on so I know for sure it will arrive in time.

Any goals or things you're looking forward to in 2022?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hoping to find a job.

Do you like snow?


----------



## Clock (Dec 23, 2021)

I dont live in snowy areas, but it looks nice

Anything you don't regret doing


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Dec 25, 2021)

Spending $30 on amiibo cards so I could have all horse villagers lol

Are you good at drawing horses?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 26, 2021)

the heads/neck kinda the rest basically look like that designer meme with a horse with a stick-man wobbly back part haha


same q?


----------



## Shawna (Dec 26, 2021)

Not really.pp

What did you do for Christmas?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 29, 2021)

Had a huge Christmas breakfast and opened presents with family.

Favourite Movie?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 29, 2021)

It's a toss up between Practical Magic and Splash.

Do you have any plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## Stikki (Dec 29, 2021)

Nah. Maybe chatting and playing games online with friends?

And you?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2021)

Not really, boring holiday where I live and cba annoying relatives.

Fave holiday food?


----------



## mouthrat (Dec 29, 2021)

i love gingerbread cookies! whether it's in the form of a house, a person, or whatever, they taste so good and i could literally eat them for hours on end and not get bored.

favorite scent from bath & body works?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2021)

sounds like my sensitive/allergy triggers so probs none lol...

least fave candy?


----------



## Neb (Dec 29, 2021)

Anything with caramel in it. It’s my least favorite chocolate for sure.

Do you talk to your pets or other people’s pets?


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 30, 2021)

Sure do. I know they're listening.
Do you have games on your phone?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 31, 2021)

Yes. Quite a few. Haven’t played them in months tho.

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 31, 2021)

Uh. If you bang on the lid I guess? But in general no

Favorite breed of snake?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

Leucistic ball python. Might have to with a friend but they're super cool. And good looking.

If you're playing BDSP how do you like it so far?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 31, 2021)

I have no clue what that is.

What's on your mind right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

(brilliant diamond/shining pearl pokemon games) 

Trying to figure out my dress size which sucks bc I have no chest but large ass so it's like do I size up or down lol.

do u like spicy food?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 1, 2022)

Yes. Jalapeño & Cheddar Doritos so good and spicy.

What is your favourite shiny Pokémon?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2022)

Eeveelutions, Piloswine (lol blonde hairy pig ftw), Roserade, Lopunny... lots.

same q?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 2, 2022)

Usually my favourite shinys are my favourite Pokémon like Darkrai, Bisharp, Lopunny, and Metagross.

Are you getting Pokémon Legends Arceus when it comes out?


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 2, 2022)

Yeah, I think I will


What's your favorite snack?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 2, 2022)

Honestly really depends on the time of day and just overall what I would want. Whether it's more sweet, savory, salty ect. But right now would be something sweet like chocolate covered graham crackers/cookies.

What are you looking forward to this week/weekend?


----------



## Clock (Jan 3, 2022)

Parties I guess and the new 2.4 update

Favorite pet breed?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 3, 2022)

I don’t know. My family has lots of chihuahuas tho. Mainly Chiweenies. They are cute.

Would you rather have Chips, Chocolate, or Candy?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 3, 2022)

Chips! At least I can have them in different flavours if I only had to choose one.

Have you ever made a post on the forum and then immediately edit it because you forgot to put something?


----------



## Merielle (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh, all the time, even though I usually triple-check my posts before submitting anyway. 

Do you prefer pixel art or 3D graphics in video games?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2022)

all depends on the style either is made in tbh. i do have a soft spot for pixels though.

do you like whisky?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2022)

No, I don’t drink alcohol.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2022)

yes lovin' it 

did you ever got your own feebas/milotic in games where you could, or did you simply trade for it some way?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 3, 2022)

Um Pokemon is cool and... great.... Milotic looks pretty  on google! I do not know much owo
Do you like green apples or red apples better?


----------



## Merielle (Jan 3, 2022)

Green!  I like sour things.

Are you happy with your current haircut?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes I am! 

Do you like oranges  ?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes. Especially in juice form.

Have you ever wanted to be a YouTuber?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 3, 2022)

No sirree Bob. That notion ain't ever done cross my mind.

What do you do when you can't think of a good question to ask the next user?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 3, 2022)

I usually come to this thread with a question in mind, but if I didn't, I would look at the previous questions for inspiration.

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 4, 2022)

Like a show? No idea.
Movie? Road to El Dorado

What animal would you like to see become (inspire) a new Pokémon?


----------



## Neb (Jan 4, 2022)

I really want to see a bearded dragon Pokemon. They’re such goofy creatures. If they ever make one it’d have to be a rock/dragon or ground/dragon type.

What’s a game you consider underrated?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2022)

The Dog Island. It’s a great game.

Do you play any video games aside from Animal Crossing?


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Jan 4, 2022)

Yup. I can't list them all but my absolute favorite is Nier Automata.

What's the most embarrassing thing you've done in 2021?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m not sure. Nothing really comes to mind for this year. I guess walking in on someone in the bathroom. In my defense though, they didn’t lock the door, so there was no way of knowing it was occupied or not. 

Do you like seafood?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2022)

Yep.

Do you ever ask rude questions without meaning to?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2022)

probably have had yes but then again people these days :^)

music genres you cant stand?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 4, 2022)

I'd consider myself rather open-minded, and believe there's decent music even in genres/styles that I don't care for too much, but I am certainly not going to pretend that I love everything that exists.

Some of those styles would have to be Trap (or whatever type of Rap that most Zoomers constantly blast), certain types of Jazz (like "Free Jazz") and all the modern Pop that contaminates the radio these days (I'm not going to drop names, but let's just say it's the type of junk that iHeart radio promotes).

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2022)

Post-grunge, most country, most pop, some nu metal and emo/screamo.

Is my avatar decent?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah. It's also pretty foxy and groovy.

If the Trix Rabbit got in a fight with the Nesquik bunny, who do you think would win?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 5, 2022)

Nesquik bunny.

Do you have or ever plan to get a tattoo?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

Don't have any, idk about getting one, maybe if I find an image/quote I really love.

Least fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 5, 2022)

N/A (I don't think I'm familiar with those). Even though I was an early fan of Pokémon (I still remember the time when it first became popular back in like 1998 or 1999), I then lost interest in it by 2002-03, and haven't really kept up with much since then. I still have my Pokémon cards though, ha ha.

What are your five favourite Pokémons from the original generation? (If any. Just from that generation because those are the only ones I am familiar with).


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

Dragonite, Mew, Vaporeon, Gengar, Porygon? This was hard cause generally a lot of my faves are later on, but yes.

Same q?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 5, 2022)

Mewto - Charizard - Squirtle - Abra - Pikachu

Did you take a new years resolution (what was it)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

nope

least fave pizza topping?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 5, 2022)

Pineapple, pineapple and pineapple.

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 5, 2022)

Same answer.

Which of the new Pokémon or Hisuian forms currently revealed for Pokémon Legends Arceus is your favourite?
Wyrdeer (evolution of Stantler), Basculegion (evolution of Basculin), Kleavor (Evolution of Scyther), Hisuian Growlithe, Hisuian Voltorb, Hisuian Zorua/Zoroark, or Hisuian Braviary?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

zorua/zoroark. i kiinda like growlithe but it looks a bit off lol

fave kind of tea?


----------



## ``` (Jan 6, 2022)

Favorite kind of tea for me is chamomile tea. During the night, chamomile tea helps me fall asleep easily and it also puts me into a state of relaxation.

Best Pokemon you've ever received through Wonder Trade?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2022)

I don’t remember.  Probably a level 100 Mewtwo or something like that, lmao.

Worst Pokemon you’ve ever received through Wonder Trade?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2022)

all these starter/junk breedjects. I mean at least send something that could add to people's pokedex lol

same q?


----------



## Clock (Jan 6, 2022)

Obviously the common pokemon that are usually rejected through trade
Best wonder trade pokemon


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 7, 2022)

Probably a shiny

favourite Pokémon type?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

ghost, dragon, dark

least fave pokemon type?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2022)

Fairy type.

Ice cream in a cone or in a cup for you?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)

Cone so I can eat it, not a fan of cups cause they get soggy after awhile.

Have you ever won a Master Ball at the ID-number Loto in Pokémon games?


----------



## Clock (Jan 8, 2022)

Sadly no
Best ID-number loto prize you got?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2022)

Sadly, probably a Rare Candy or something like that.  

Pokemon or Fire Emblem?  Which do you like more?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)

Pokémon. I've played a fair share of FE games, some have great characters/stories but some are just roadblocks unless you play on Easy, so yeah. Pokémon.

Worst movie you've watched, and why?


----------



## dawny (Jan 8, 2022)

Hmmmm.... I'd say the Babadook? Maybe? I only watch horror films, and even when I don't I tend to like most movies xD But anyways, I didn't like it because it came off more as funny than scary

What is your favorite anime?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 8, 2022)

Of the ones that I watched (which isn’t many), I really like Hunter X Hunter.

Do you get cold easily?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 8, 2022)

No. Rather the opposite.

If machines became advanced enough that they were indistinguishable from humans, would you date one?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 8, 2022)

I wouldn't be opposed to it.

Do you have/want a ps5?


----------



## King koopa (Jan 8, 2022)

I have one! 

If you could go back in time and change one thing from the past, what would it be?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2022)

King koopa said:


> I have one!


Treasure that PS5 of yours and keep it safe. People are STILL looking for one.

Anyway, it would be not going to college months after graduating from high school and instead taking the time to think through my options.

Favourite food combo?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 9, 2022)

Macaroni and cheese and baked beans. It’s really good.

Do you watch sports?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 9, 2022)

Nope, haven't ever been much of a sports watcher (would rather play the sports myself).

Are your parents Gen-Xers?


----------



## deana (Jan 9, 2022)

No, my parents are Boomers lol (Born prior to 1965) 

Do you prefer hot coffee or iced coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Depends on season and mood, I like both! As long as I get oat milk in either 

(also agree about babadook it was so bad done on many levels lol)

"guilty pleasure" music?


----------



## dawny (Jan 9, 2022)

Iced coffee! Only time I drink hot beverages is when my throat hurts, otherwise I don't like it at all. whoops ninja'd haha
My guilty pleasure music would be screamo rap. Not sure how I even got into it xD It is just such a change from my usual indie or dream pop preference, and I think when I play it in my car people are surprised I'm listening to it

Do you like sun, snow, or rain?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Sun! Rain can be nice in summer if it's warm, rest of the times it basically floods the streets and stuff and gets cold unless it's indeed summer heat. Snow go away!

Least fave Pokémon game(s)?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 9, 2022)

Sword and Shield, it was just such an empty experience.

Favorite game other than animal crossing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

lol i actually liked them xD

I'd say pokémon, for sure.

fave kind of juice?


----------



## dawny (Jan 9, 2022)

white grape! soooo good, and underrated

favorite animal crossing song from all of the games


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Honestly I dunno, i usually have the music off cause I can't stand most tunes LOL.

same q, then?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 9, 2022)

If you mean K.K. Slider songs, I absolutely love Drivin’. 

Do you have a favorite Pokémon?


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 9, 2022)

a few  espeon and darkrai are two of my favorites.

do you like to read?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 9, 2022)

*Squints*

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

What's your astrological/zodiac sign?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 9, 2022)

Capricorn.  

Do you prefer candy  or potato chips?


----------



## dawny (Jan 9, 2022)

Ohhh hard question. Whenever I have something sweet, I need to balance it out with something salty or umami. I guess right now potato chips, but certain days I am a huge sweet tooth.

What is something you like but everyone else hates?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 10, 2022)

Dubbed Anime

What’s your favourite mythical creature?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 10, 2022)

My favorite mythical creatures are phoenix, Pegasus, unicorn, and dragon.

What was your favorite school subject?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2022)

history, languages i suppose. i'd say art but our teacher had very sucky ways of teaching so no.

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2022)

Biology simply due to the fact my teacher who taught the subject made it very easy to learn.

Ever fallen out of your bed before?


----------



## Merielle (Jan 10, 2022)

A lot as a kid—I actually had to have side guards installed!  I think I outgrew it though; it hasn't happened in a long time.

What's a food you would really like to try?


----------



## Clock (Jan 10, 2022)

Theres like a lot, but id like to have gelato again

Are you looking forward to anything?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m looking forward for winter to be over.

Are you a light sleeper?


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 10, 2022)

No I am a very deep sleeper I can not hear anything haha

What ethnicity of food is your favourite?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2022)

Japanese.  I want to eat it all day every day.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Jan 10, 2022)

I really love pizza and pastas, so I guess I'll say...american italian?

Favorite breakfast pastry?


----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)

Donut, I consume it like a Dragon eating an entire village (I'm not a dragon I promise )

What's your favorite idea? (if no one completes the reference imma cri)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 12, 2022)

You better grab some tissue then, 'cos I don't have a clue.

Do you think the owner of this website listens to Godflesh?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2022)

I do not know, and I also do not care.

Favorite snack?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 12, 2022)

Probably chippies.

What kind of automobile do you drive? (If you don't have one, then how the hell do you get around? Bus? Taxi? Walking? Unicycle?)


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 12, 2022)

I don’t have a car. I usually Uber, take the bus or walk. It just depends.

 Do you have any pets?


----------



## Neb (Jan 12, 2022)

I have a cat, a chihuahua, and two bearded dragons.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)

do dust rats counts lol?

do you like popcorn?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2022)

I used to but I got tired of it getting stuck in my gums and teeth.

What is your favorite Animal Crossing NPC?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)

^same you basically have to pull your teeth to get those peels off 

Kapp'n, K.K Slider, Harvey :3

same q?


----------



## Plume (Jan 13, 2022)

Celeste, Blathers, Daisy Mae, K.K. Slider...it's really hard to choose. ; ;

What are you not looking forward to doing?


----------



## gigii (Jan 13, 2022)

not moving out tammy in my town lol

ramen or sushi


----------



## CylieDanny (Jan 13, 2022)

Sushi all the way ♡ My after work dinner

Have you ever held a parrot or large bird?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)

nope 

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 14, 2022)

Salt & Vinegar

Favourite fast food restaurant?


----------



## CylieDanny (Jan 14, 2022)

If i had to pick one, I'd say Taco time, I love tacos, and Mexi fries lol. 

Have you ever seen a bat? Or a glimse of one.


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 14, 2022)

yes, when i was a kid and was playing outside at night. caught a glimpse of it

have you ever been lost in a place for a significant amount of time? what happened?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Not that I know of.
What is your favorite Animal Crossing villager (if you have one)?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 14, 2022)

Its Molly because she's such an adorable duck
What is your favorite Pokemon game?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 14, 2022)

Pokémon XD Gale of Darkness by far.

Do you like chili?


----------



## gigii (Jan 14, 2022)

yes kinda

do you have ur dreamie


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 14, 2022)

If you’re talking about on Animal Crossing, then yes, I have all ten of my dream villagers.

What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2022)

Different kinds. I find myself listening to bossa nova, rock, DNB, jazz, Japanese jazz fusion, and a little bit of classical music too.

Do you have plants in your house?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 15, 2022)

Not currently, but whenever I get my own place, I want cactus houseplants. I absolutely love cactuses. 


What time did you wake up today?


----------



## gigii (Jan 15, 2022)

8:00 or 7:00

fav pokemon?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 15, 2022)

Haunter! 

Favorite board game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2022)

Trivial Pursuit (like the real old editions lmao cause I love useless facts)

do/did you play neopets?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 15, 2022)

No but I did get the toys from McDonalds once. Don’t have them anymore tho.

Besides Animal Crossing, what’s your favourite Switch game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 15, 2022)

Dragon Quest XI S - Echoes of an Elusive Age!

How do you like your eggs cooked?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2022)

I don't really like eggs but I can tolerate omelettes.


same q?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 15, 2022)

Soft boiled. Used to eat scrambled eggs almost daily until I threw up one day, since then I'm scared of eating them this way v:

If you could have any animal as pet, which one would it be ?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 16, 2022)

I’d have a dog, and more specifically a golden retriever. I wouldn’t want anything other than a dog as a pet.

Are you a member of any other forums aside from TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

If neopets count then yeah lol. I used to be on more sites but most I quit or they simply shut down, so.

same q?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 16, 2022)

Yup! The main other one I'm currently active on is AnimalCrossingCommunity but I've been a part of a number of smaller forums to a lesser extent like Neopets, Gaia Online, some more niche things.

What is something you do everyday?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Listen to music. Honestly while I'm not one of those that listens to 10 albums a day-person music is basically life.

same q?


----------



## Clock (Jan 16, 2022)

Just work on school stuff, play games when i have time and so on


----------



## S.J. (Jan 16, 2022)

No question to answer, so let's keep it going!  ☺ 

Favourite dessert?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2022)

Leche Flan! I don't have it very often but when I do, it tastes soooo good.

When was the last time you played Animal Crossing (any game)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Pocket Camp, last year (2021) but I quit that for reasons.

Ever had Joy-con drift?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 16, 2022)

YES. So annoying.
Any siblings? I have two brothers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

(ikr)

nope.

fave candy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 16, 2022)

Skittles!
Favorite animal?


----------



## S.J. (Jan 16, 2022)

Tasmanian devil   

The last place you went outside?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2022)

took a longer walk so no special place really...

least fave candy?


----------



## gigii (Jan 16, 2022)

idk lol

fav song?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 16, 2022)

I... don't know. That is a great question, but is just much too difficult for me to answer (it'd be the same as asking me "what's your #1 favourite album of all-time?". I just can't choose! Too many wonderful songs and albums).

What is one of your most prized possessions?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 16, 2022)

Some plushies I've had since I was little because they remind me of my mother.
First ever video game played? (me it was Super Mario World)


----------



## thefallenfruit (Jan 16, 2022)

If you're talking about on console, Wii Sports.

Do you make art/do you draw?


----------



## deana (Jan 16, 2022)

Prior to joining this forum I had not made any art for a long time, now I have been doing a bit for events and such (mostly digital drawings). I've never taken any art classes or anything so I am really just messing around with no clue what I'm doing but I have been enjoying it 

What did you eat for your last meal?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 16, 2022)

I ate rice with beef, broth, and some vegetables.

If you were presented with a large wall of text, would you read the entire thing or just skip through it?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 17, 2022)

Well, it depends. If it’s a conversation I’m having with someone, of course I will read it, especially if I’m friends with the person. If it’s an article or something online, I may just skim through it unless I’m completely interested in the topic.

What’s your favorite flavor or milkshake?


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 17, 2022)

Milkshake flavor... vanilla and Oreo are my favorites.

What is your favorite type of cookie?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 17, 2022)

Hmm. Probably peanut butter cookies.

What do you do in your free time?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2022)

listen to music, play games, read, talk to friends  :3

least fave pokemon?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2022)

Durant because of a phobia I have.

Favorite Pokemon?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 17, 2022)

I don't know any pokemon... pikachu I guess?

Do you ever feel bad for Rodney?


----------



## Clock (Jan 18, 2022)

Sometimes I guess, but I'm not a fan of him

Do you have any kittens?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 18, 2022)

I do! I have a 5 month old kitten Milo, and a 3 year old cat Magnus. 



Spoiler










What's your favorite relaxation spot?


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

I guess at my desk, in front of my computer. All of my stuff is there, and I can be alone.

Song that instantly annoys you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2022)

Anything rap/country/modern pop to be honest.  I can’t stand songs like that.

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

nothing 

least fav game?


----------



## Merielle (Jan 18, 2022)

Any game that's really grimdark/edgy; I avoid those as much as I can—if we're just going off of games I've played, though, I'll say Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter.  It made me cry in a bad way as an eleven-year-old and I've never really forgiven it lmao

Do you prefer mint or cinnamon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2022)

Cinnamon.

Blueberry or raspberry?


----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)

Blueberry!

Blueberry or strawberry?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2022)

Blueberry by a long shot.

Hot or cold weather?


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

idk lol

ac or harvest moon


----------



## Marshmall (Jan 18, 2022)

Animal crossing.

Are you any good at rythm games?


----------



## Clock (Jan 19, 2022)

I don't play it as much, but I'm probably neutral at it

Do you play coop in any game?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

Not really. Mainly because I don’t really have anyone to do coop with but also I do occupy most of my time with not coop activities. Coop tho is definitely one of my favourite things to do in games like in Minecraft or Animal Crossing. Competitive is kinda annoying so I never play any those types of games. Ironically I’ve built up a large amount of coop games on my switch but no one has the time to play or just doesn’t have them lol. 


What is your favourite Kirby game?


----------



## Plume (Jan 19, 2022)

I really liked Kirby: Nightmare in Dream Land.

What's your ideal breakfast?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

My ideal breakfast... Probably homemade oatmeal with brown sugar

What is your favorite book series?


----------



## gigii (Jan 19, 2022)

idk lol

dream room?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

My dream room would have a simple 4 poster bed and a bright color scheme and movie/book posters on my walls.

Favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2022)

tacos, sushi, some pizzas etc. predictable i know 

least fave good?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 19, 2022)

nono i love sushi but a ton of my friends hate it

if you meant least favorite food, its probably meatloaf


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2022)

no i meant myself aha. it's fine.

what model switch do you have if any?


----------



## gigii (Jan 19, 2022)

none but i do have a 3ds xl in pink and white

fav season in ac?


----------



## Plume (Jan 19, 2022)

Fall! I love the colors and all the mushrooms and things.

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

Oh geez. That’s kinda of hard. Maybe fall. Definitely has some nice colours and i do like mushrooms as well.

what’s your favourite thing to do in Animal Crossing New Horizons?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

nothing cause i don't play anymore 

do you play pogo? (not sticks but pokemon go lol)


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 20, 2022)

I used to!!

What Animal Crossing games do you own?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2022)

I own WW, CF, NL, NH, and GC.

Favorite AC game?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2022)

my favorite will always be the OG on the gamecube <3

who is your favorite sheep villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

Vesta or Curlos for sure.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Jan 20, 2022)

I think Dom...but I also love Stella, and Vesta...and Eunice is cute too!

Favorite cat villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

Katt or Tabby I suppose, not a fan of too many of them.

fave ice cream flavour?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2022)

Cotton candy!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

cookie dough!

coffee or tea?


----------



## Plume (Jan 20, 2022)

Coffee!! No contest.

Muffins or doughnuts?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2022)

donuts for sure!

worst dish you've ever tried?


----------



## gigii (Jan 20, 2022)

mushrooms...

fluffy cake or cookies


----------



## Plume (Jan 20, 2022)

That's hard...
really hard...

fluffy cake!


Do you prefer cakes with whipped frosting or buttercream?


----------



## gigii (Jan 20, 2022)

ooo thats hard whipped frosting

cats or hamsters


----------



## deana (Jan 20, 2022)

I'll say cats, although I don't have a lot of first hand experience with hamsters

How do you like your popcorn? (Butter or no butter? Salted? Other seasonings?)


----------



## gigii (Jan 20, 2022)

buttered and salted

fav movie snack?


----------



## Clock (Jan 20, 2022)

As always popcorn, never gets old or maybe chips

Favorite collectible?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 21, 2022)

No idea lol

Favourite type of cake?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 21, 2022)

i dont really have a favorite lol

favorite brand of markers?


----------



## Plume (Jan 21, 2022)

I like my prismacolors.

Favorite medium for drawing? (crayon, marker, watercolor, etc)


----------



## Clock (Jan 21, 2022)

Digital mostly, but my traditional drawings are always pencil

Best pokemon youve caught lately?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 22, 2022)

Shiny Registeel in Shield

Do you go on Reddit?


----------



## gigii (Jan 22, 2022)

nope

cute animal games?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 22, 2022)

I’m probably not the right person to ask for that, but I highly recommend The Dog Island. It’s a great game. I think you should check it out if you’re interested in games you play as a dog. It’s pretty much side tasks, but it has a great story line and it’s a sad game. I won’t spoil anything, though. If you listen to me about anything, let it be this, lol.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

oat yogurt, coffee, orange juice and i got like 1/3 of a banana to eat still xD

same q?


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 22, 2022)

I had some homemade oatmeal 

Long, medium, or short hair?


----------



## gigii (Jan 22, 2022)

short and medium


best food?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2022)

tacos hands down

worst food?


----------



## Plume (Jan 22, 2022)

I’ve never tried egg salad, but I know it has to be the worst. The smell alone bothers me!

Do you prefer warm or cool lights?


----------



## deana (Jan 22, 2022)

Warm lights! (They recently replaced all the light blubs in my apartment hallway to cool lights and I hate it) 

Favourite flavour of muffins?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

Chocolate for sure, as long as they're not containing any nuts.

Muffins or cupcakes?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 23, 2022)

Muffins.

milkshakes or slushies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2022)

Milkshakes for sure.

Hot or cold?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 23, 2022)

Hot 

Do you like flavored water?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

yeah sure, i defo prefer the mineral/sparkling water with flavours!

fave taco toppings/fillings?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 23, 2022)

Weirdly enough I don't eat Taco's.

What are you thinking about right now?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 23, 2022)

Thinking about making a whole bunch of threads on this other forum that I joined last year in order to try and revive it (it's even more empty and desolate than this one, and this one is pretty damn empty and desolate a fair share of the time).

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 23, 2022)

I wish they had left Springtrap out of Security Breach and also added a lot more content like actually being able to drive the go kart, play mini golf (I don't count the mini game it's an entirely different course), and play more arcade games. They throw you in this enormous play place and you can't play with any of the stuff. Why have a game set in what is essentially a theme park that you can't do anything fun in?

Do you like horror games, if so what's your favorite?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2022)

dunno haven't played that many

least fave game genre?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 24, 2022)

1st person shooters

most favorite game genre?


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 24, 2022)

Probably social simulation (animal crossing, stardew, etc) or action-adventure games.


What is your proudest accomplishment?


----------



## Merielle (Jan 24, 2022)

I'd say it was probably becoming a brown belt in kung fu!  I've been out of it for years now, though. ^^;

First video game you played?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 24, 2022)

Acnh actually lol

Favorite Taylor Swift song?


----------



## Plume (Jan 24, 2022)

nada

Soda or juice?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 24, 2022)

Plume said:


> nada
> 
> Soda or juice?


oh sorry i don't think that's a ts song I've never heard of it, googled it and it says it's by Cali Y El Dandee?


----------



## Plume (Jan 24, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> i don't think that's a ts song I've never heard of it, googled it and it says it's by Cali Y El Dandee?


Sorry for the confusion, but nada is another way of saying nothing. I don't know any Taylor Swift songs. ><

(soda or juice?)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2022)

Juice.

Almonds or raisins?


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 24, 2022)

Neither unless I want to deal with crippling stomach pain for the rest of the day

What's on your mind?


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 24, 2022)

Thinking about ways I could possibly improve my physical health and how to make habits to start working out.

What's your favorite flower?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 24, 2022)

Roses
What's your favorite kind of bird?


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 24, 2022)

Inca tern





What have you been up to lately


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2022)

Nothing much.

Have you been in an airplane before?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 25, 2022)

No, and honestly the idea of it kinda scares me lol

If you like salty snacks, what's your go to salty snack?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

The only thing that comes to mind is pretzels. I like pretzels a lot.

Do you like sugar cookies?


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 25, 2022)

no.
i worship them.


Spoiler: sugar cookies









i would sacrifice my first born for these cookies istg

What's your dream vacation?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

Japan or Portugal I think, definitely some countries I'd like to visit. Maybe Greece as well cause the music.

Same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

New Zealand.

Whats your favorite song right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2022)

Various Theodorakis stuff, especially the ones Maria Farantouri did sing, perfection. <3

Do you like feta cheese?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2022)

No.

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

Only with syrup.

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Plume (Jan 25, 2022)

Pancakes! I like how soft they are.

What's your favorite flavor of muffin?


----------



## Merielle (Jan 25, 2022)

Blueberry!

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 25, 2022)

yes! maybe five or six times? currently teal faded to green. 

Have you ever gotten braces?


----------



## Plume (Jan 25, 2022)

Nope, I've never needed them!

Have you had your wisdom teeth removed?


----------



## solace (Jan 25, 2022)

Nope, not yet.

What is your favorite cuisine?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2022)

Japanese, for sure.

Do you actually like Dr. Pepper?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 26, 2022)

I’ll drink it when I’m desperate for caffeine, but it’s not my favorite.

do you eat or drink something that you’re addicted to, but know it’s not good for you?


----------



## Plume (Jan 26, 2022)

Soda. I have to limit myself to one can a day.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 26, 2022)

I don’t even drink that much soda, but I do have to drink soda at least once a day or else I’ll get caffeine withdrawal.

Do you like traveling?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2022)

Not really.

Have you ever moved to another country to live before?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 27, 2022)

Nope. Pretty much stay in the same area. Have been to one other country tho but only once.

Rowlet, Cyndaquil, or Oshawott?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2022)

Rowlet for sure.  

Hisuian Zorua or Hisuian Growlithe?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 27, 2022)

H zorua. No contest.

Favourite Mega Evolution?


----------



## ``` (Jan 27, 2022)

Charizard X because the design and colors look so cool.

If you are planning on purchasing Pokemon Legends Arceus, what is something that you are looking forward to when you play the game?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2022)

I plan to but not 100% sure yet, Switch games are expensive :c I suppose that if you have saves from SwSh and/or BDSP you get perks. :]

fave instant ramen flavours?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 27, 2022)

I dont really know because I mostly eat homemade non ramen noodles for my soups but I think I had this chicken flavor once? It tastes goodish? Kinda salty but still good!!

Which is better? Strawberry or Raspberry??????????????


----------



## Plume (Jan 27, 2022)

Strawberry

Favorite flavor of poptart?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 27, 2022)

Chocolate chip cookie dough!

Favorite type of weapon?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 27, 2022)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Chocolate chip cookie dough!
> 
> Favorite type of weapon?


Shurikens
Cloudy or Rainy days?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 28, 2022)

Rainy days, all the way (although if it's raining there's a good chance that it will also be cloudy. At least, that's how it usually is around these parts).

What is your birth month?


----------



## gigii (Jan 28, 2022)

december!! 2 days b4 new years and 4 days after xmas!!

dream line up?


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

i have quite a few lineup ideas, and i don’t see myself ever keeping one permanently as i like to change it up every few months or so, but here’s a lineup i’d like to have one day:



































all i’m missing is the pink rose and gold moon jellyfish. :’)

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

dunno really, i do have one row of two green/red pinwheels ad feathers between em which is fine tbh

least fave soda?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2022)

I think any cream soda is gross (yuck).

Favorite cheese?


----------



## Plume (Jan 28, 2022)

Probably mozzarella for it's versatility.

Which AC personality do you find the most relatable?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2022)

For me, I’d say jock because I really like sports. As for the personalities, though, they all seem kind of exaggerated. Lazy villagers talking about bugs and food is like lazy x10.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

I dunno tbh, snooty I suppose even though I'm not that beauty obsessed like some lmao.

fave kind of clothes to wear?


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 28, 2022)

soft and cozy clothes. bonus if i feel like i look good, bc confidence is nice

do you prefer a softer or more firm mattress?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 28, 2022)

Firm mattress, I like feeling stable when I'm sleeping.
Are you gonna get Pokemon Legend of Arecus?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 28, 2022)

i wasn't going to but i actually think i will! i have a busy week ahead tho so maybe next weekend

same q


----------



## xara (Jan 29, 2022)

i’ve never really been into pokemon stuff, so no lol. 

what’s something you think will be announced during the next nintendo direct?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2022)

hopefully more about spla3n ? 

stuff you wouldn't be caught dead wearing?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 29, 2022)

Idk, it would have to be pretty out there to be honest.  Definitely not socks with sandals, that’s so ugly.  

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 29, 2022)

A dress.

Are you still playing New Horizons regularly?


----------



## deana (Jan 29, 2022)

I was up until about 3 weeks ago and now I'm on a bit of a break. 

What's your favourite time of day?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 29, 2022)

Night for sure!
If you could only use one for the rest of your life, would you rather use a spoon or a fork?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 29, 2022)

I would say a spoon because atleast you can eat solids and liquids with a spoon but it would fall through a fork, I would want a spork though lol but I think spoon!

Which is better, pancakes or waffles???


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 29, 2022)

idk waffles are just pancakes made in a waffle maker so i guess pancakes 

whats your favorite color?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 29, 2022)

White
Favorite music genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

political folk stuff if it counts i guess? also some psychedelic pop/rock stuff from back in the days.

(agree with socks in sandals being so ugly, especially those "comfy" ones that like all old people wear, like just get a pair of sneakers or stuff LOL)

least fave music genre?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 30, 2022)

Dance music. I don’t understand the need for a song to last over ten minutes with the same beat on a continuous loop.

What’s for dinner tonight?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2022)

Pizza, just had half of one mom bought 

same q?


----------



## Plume (Feb 1, 2022)

A slice of toast with a fried egg and some broccoli.

Do you own any Animal Crossing merchandise?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 1, 2022)

LOTS I have so many tee shirts, drink cups, plushies, amiibo figures, cards, nendoroids, posters, puzzles, special 3DS's, Pillows, Backpacks, and literally everything! I love AC but I know I go a little wild... My parents and grandparents mostly help me get those! You do not even need any of this to be an ac fan  You are special!! <3

Do you have any Yarn Yoshis?????


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2022)

i do not but they are cute 

do you own any amiibos


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 1, 2022)

Yes, I have alot from when I cycled in villagers. I don't know what to do with them Haha 

Would you rather have a pet unicorn or a dragon?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 1, 2022)

A pet unicorn. A dragon would probably burn me with its fiery breath a few minutes later.

Here's a random one: broccoli or celery?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 2, 2022)

Broccoli. Has more flavour.

Do you support and accept our future machine rulers over the human race?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2022)

No, it's stupid, unsecure and unless they got a financial plan to support all people that are gonna lose jobs they should just ditch it.

Do you enjoy getting actual post cards?


----------



## Plume (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes, though it's been a long time since I have received a post card.

Do you enjoy writing and sending traditional letters?


----------



## Merielle (Feb 2, 2022)

I do, but I've only rarely had the opportunity to, unfortunately. ;-; I like getting to make the letters ~pretty~

Do you use perfume/cologne?


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 2, 2022)

I do use perfume, I have three, and use a different one each day. 

If you had to play a horror game, Which would it be?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

I'd play Phasmophobia. Hands down. Or maybe Fatal Frame  

What's your fave genre to read?


----------



## Plume (Feb 3, 2022)

Nonfiction, especially music-related.

Is there a book you liked so much, you finished it in a day or a few days?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

Actually, yeah. I remember it took just a couple days to finish reading A Million Little Pieces by James Frey. Then I bought the sequel novel, My Friend Leonard and read that in about a week?

Do you think you'd survive a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## CylieDanny (Feb 3, 2022)

I dont know, my EX gave me tips. But no, Id probably end up becoming a zombie. So probably not.

Or id turn into that weird person who hangs out up in trees, to shoot zombies. My instinct would proabaly be to go high lol
--
Do you prefer animated, or live action movies?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 3, 2022)

In general I prefer live action but there are some really good animated movies out there!

What’s your favorite horse breed?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2022)

dunno really, most are rather pretty even though i'm not that much into horses :3

least fave music genres?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Feb 5, 2022)

I can’t stand rock, metal, or rap

fave music genres?


----------



## cardboardcanaries (Feb 5, 2022)

bedroom pop!

worst place to have a date?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 5, 2022)

Nothing really comes to mind... I mean, except for a volcano.

Favorite video games (if you play them)?


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 5, 2022)

I would say ACNH and BOTW have to be my top two right now. BOTW is just such a beautifully made game with so much to do, and the music compliments it so well!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2022)

I'll just reply to the above as well since person above forgot to ask...

Well, older Pokémon, Civ V, Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 etc.

Fave yogurt flavour?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

Dont really eat yogurt anymore.. But when I did I always liked the fruity flavors so ill go with Peach.

Dream Car / Vehicle?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 7, 2022)

Any kind of RV. I know, weird selection. But I love traveling and I’d convert that into my own mini home and drive around the country. 

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 7, 2022)

Don’t have one.

What world do you want to be isekaied to?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2022)

Any world but this one.

Who do you like better: Mario or Luigi?


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 8, 2022)

luigi for sure

favorite board game?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 10, 2022)

Catan

Favourite Season?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 10, 2022)

Autumn!

Do you have an Adam's apple?


----------



## Plume (Feb 11, 2022)

No.

Do you prefer long or short-haired cats?


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2022)

i don’t have a preference; i think both are absolutely adorable! i’ve only ever had short-haired cats, though. 

how’s your year going so far?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2022)

It’s going well, honestly. It’s a good start to the year and I hope it stays that way. 

Do you like barbecue sauce?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 11, 2022)

Yeah depending on how it is used, it can be really great. I grilled slabs of chicken and added some barbecue sauce to it and it was really good.

Is there anything new that you're hoping to get into? A new hobby, skill ect?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2022)

not really, work and the hobbies i have takes time already lol...

fave kind of hamburger?


----------



## Plume (Feb 12, 2022)

Medium rare with aiole sauce!

Same question?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 13, 2022)

Medium/well done. I can't be doing to with the meat looking pink or still bleeding. 

Are you looking forward to Valentine's Day?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes because we're doing an event at work but the stuff as a commercial thing I don't really care.

same q?


----------



## _Donut_ (Feb 13, 2022)

Just a day like another for me

What game (if any) are you looking forward to in 2022?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 13, 2022)

Advance Wars Reboot! Was a bit disappointed that they had to push it back, but at least it's not cancelled like Metroid Prime 4 is at this point.

Do you have a favorite go to snack?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2022)

Probably some kind of potato chips/crisps/whatever-you-want-to-call-them.

What is something that you really like, but almost everyone else seems to despise?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2022)

Pokémon Sword/Shield? idk. I think most other stuff I like are probs too obscure for the people I met or they are just uninterested.

least fave candy?


----------



## Plume (Feb 14, 2022)

Hmm, maybe 3 Musketeers chocolate bars? They're a big shrug for me.

Most hated song?


----------



## Merielle (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm gonna go with Blurred Lines by Robin Thicke.  It was ew when it came out and it's still ew now.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2022)

Oatmeal mixed with nutella.

Favourite food ever?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 14, 2022)

I like chicken wings (the flats).

Which video games do you play aside from Animal Crossing?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 15, 2022)

It really varies and with those games I will move on to other ones when I finish the main story. Right now it's Animal Crossing, Smash, Mario Kart/Party (with friends online) and Metroid Dread for progress/story.

Are you looking forward to anything this weekend?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2022)

yes!! I'm going skating for the first time in forever with a family friend on Saturday afternoon! (also doing inline skates for the first time so whooooooo)

in speaking of roller skates, have you ever skated? (regular, inline, heck even ice)


----------



## deana (Feb 15, 2022)

I used to have some inline skates but I was not a very confident roller skater. I am a lot better at ice skating. 

Last game that you played?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 15, 2022)

Pokémon Legends Arceus and still playing.

Do you like to draw?


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 16, 2022)

yes! i alternate between not touching my tablet at all and spending 12+ hours straight not doing anything but drawing on it xD i plan to start drawing more frequently though.

favorite in-game fishing? (from a game that has fishing, but isnt primarily focused on it)


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 16, 2022)

I guess the older Pokémon games? I liked the water type Pokémon.

Are you better at drawing digitally or traditionally?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2022)

i’m not great at either by any means, but i’m definitely better at digital! i’ve had more practice with it than i have traditional art, and my hands and wrists don’t get sore as quickly.

what’s the longest amount of time you’ve procrastinated doing something for?


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2022)

5 months. D:

Please rank in order of preference:
Window curtains
Window blinds
Window shades


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2022)

blinds shades curtains. used to blinds and shades and curtains doesn't do it for me.

fave kind of sushi?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 17, 2022)

Ahi Tuna Tower.

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 18, 2022)

Whatever tastes good? Lol

Do you prefer to make characters based on own original ideas (but can be inspired by others) or based on/for an existing franchise or world (Pokémon, Sonic, Anime, etc) that you like?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 18, 2022)

I actually enjoy doing both. I like to write a lot and have been doing so for a while now. I have some stories based off of existing works but are all original characters as well as original characters/world/stories. They're both fun to write.

Favorite type of vacation?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 18, 2022)

As long as I can stay home and play games I’m happy

Favourite anime?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 18, 2022)

Does Pokémon count as anime? 'Cuz if it does, then that's probably the only anime I ever liked (and cared to watch) XD

How many glasses of water do you drink in a day?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 18, 2022)

Hmm, I'd say 1-2

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 18, 2022)

No not really
Do you play a sport?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 18, 2022)

no im too dumb to understand sportz

do you own every animal crossing game (ik i sure do...)


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 18, 2022)

I don’t own the weird spin-off games, so nope.

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 18, 2022)

mmmmmm samdwich

whats the worst game youve played


----------



## vinnie (Feb 18, 2022)

FNAF World. All the others were amazing, but FNAF World was trash, in my opinion.

What's the most underrated anime that you love?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 18, 2022)

K-on, i see nobody talk about it

Whats the best game you've played (real original...)


----------



## vinnie (Feb 18, 2022)

Probably FNAF: Sister Location. It's always been my favorite game, aside from Animal Crossing. 

Do you like reading?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 18, 2022)

Yea, harry potter is good

What's the worst main series ac game in your opinon?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 18, 2022)

I'd have to say Wild World. The graphics make me cringe lol

Who's your favorite youtuber?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 18, 2022)

_myself_ (eheheh just kidding, it's prob jacksfilms)

why just why


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 19, 2022)

I don't know, it's a mystery.

Can you handle the truth?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 19, 2022)

It depends on the circumstances.

What is your dream job?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 19, 2022)

Professional Organizer 
What was the longest time it took you to get a specific collectiable?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 19, 2022)

I've never even received collectables before. XD

Do you like to draw?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes, but I’m not exactly an artist, lol. 

What kind of music do you typically listen to?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2022)

60s-70s psychedelic/protest/folk music. Or older Johnny's Entertainment acts. I do like Naniwa Danshi but I prefer early-mid 2000s or older there.

same q?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 19, 2022)

Pfff I don’t know. I have a lot of different genres I listen to. I guess maybe electronic music I tend to like more but definitely not exclusively. I think my favourite is a a sort of classical with electronic. Hard to explain but basically if a electronic music has some piano in it, it sounds really good.

Favourite Show/Series?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 19, 2022)

Pokemon XYZ(anime)
Why did you chose the signature you have right now?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

im waiting 4 commisions so watch yo tone
hows life


----------



## vinnie (Feb 19, 2022)

Could be better, I'd say

Who's your favorite anime character?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 19, 2022)

mio from k-on <333

worst media youve consumed recently?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2022)

I don't consume bad media.  I make sure to get other people's opinions beforehand.

Should you be asleep right now?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 19, 2022)

I probably should be. I’m about to sleep very soon.

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 19, 2022)

It's dyed dark blue right now

Favorite food?


----------



## deana (Feb 20, 2022)

Pizza  (and also a million other things)

Crew socks or ankle socks?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Crew always, ankle socks can go burn. Very ugly and why use a half ass finished sock LOL. Show em off, it just looks dumb having them(ankle socks) with sneakers or inside shoes.

Do you drink coffee?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

Nope.

What is your favorite thing to drink?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2022)

Pepsi!

Do you have OCs?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 20, 2022)

I guess I have one? It’s just a human modeled after me, so I don’t really know if that counts. I wouldn’t be opposed to actually having more OC’s, but I wouldn’t know where to start, lol.

Are you on any other forums aside from TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

If neopets counts then yes cause they have forum threads lol.

Are/were you into J-pop and if so which bands?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 24, 2022)

Lol no never.

Do you prefer Competitive games or Co-Op games?


----------



## Plume (Feb 24, 2022)

Co-op

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

Competitive, definitely, considering I play mostly sports games.

Do you like the snow?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

Snow? Do you mean IRL or in AC? It doesn't snow here IRL, In ACNH it's pretty for a short time, as much as I love white I'm waiting for normal grass...
Who would you bring with you to survive an apocalypse?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

If it’s something that I already own, probably a taser. If it’s something I don’t own, a sword.

Do you have a favorite Pokémon?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 24, 2022)

That would be Buizel! I really like its design.

Do you sleep with the lights on or off?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 24, 2022)

I sleep with the lights off. 

Do you listen to sad music when you're having a bad day?


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 24, 2022)

nah, i listen to motivational tracks to get me back on track

do you like dry cereal?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

I haven't tried dry cereal.
Have you met a celebrity before?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2022)

Yeah, I have.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 24, 2022)

No, I haven't but I've never cared to meet any celebrities anyway.

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 24, 2022)

Yeah, at one of their concerts. 

Favorite 3ds game (besides Animal Crossing)?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 24, 2022)

Mario Kart 7 was the only one I played consistently and as much as Animal Crossing.

What’s your favorite kind of juice? (Apple juice, orange juice, etc?)


----------



## poweradeex (Feb 24, 2022)

Pineapple juice.

Favourite Disney movie?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 25, 2022)

Zootopia 
What do you think you'd be doing right now if you weren't looking at this forum reading this?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 25, 2022)

Sleeping.

Do you like bananas?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes. I love bananas and banana flavored things. 

What’s your favorite fast-food place?


----------



## Neb (Feb 25, 2022)

Taco Bell is my guilty pleasure.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 25, 2022)

Jack In The Box has always been my favorite. It’s a west coast place. 

Do you have a hard time falling asleep?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 25, 2022)

Not at all.

Do you like Wild World or New Leaf better?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 25, 2022)

New Leaf, but Wild World had a better soundtrack.

Do you have a favorite song right now?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 25, 2022)

Yep. As The World Caves In by Matt Maltese. 

Who is your favorite villager?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2022)

Shep always.

Do you like any kind of music from Japan, if such which artists/bands?


----------



## _Donut_ (Feb 26, 2022)

I really like the vibes from ALI (Alien Liberty Intl.). I think most people will know their Lost in paradise song (from the Jujutsu Kaisen ending) but their other stuff is really good too!


If you became a millionaire tomorrow, what would be the first thing you buy?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2022)

Probably my own apartment somewhere, I mean it's good me and mom can share costs and stuff but it's also tiny e_e And I can't have a lot of my stuff around either.

Same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 26, 2022)

I would purchase an apartment in the part of the world I desire. 

What kind of clothes do you typically wear? (Hoodies/t-shirts/shorts/etc)


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 26, 2022)

Jeans (usually low rise and/or bootcut), blouses, t-shirts, boots, sneakers, dresses (all depending on the weather of course). 

What have you eaten today?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 26, 2022)

Cookies and orange juice. 

Same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2022)

Eggs.

Is there a song that you absolutely dislike?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 26, 2022)

Tomboy by Destiny Rodgers. Literally cringe everytime I hear it. 

Fav Song?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 27, 2022)

There are too many songs to choose a favorite.

How are you gonna spend your Sunday?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 27, 2022)

Playing guitar and Animal Crossing. 

Same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 27, 2022)

I’m working, but I think I will watch some more episodes of MHA after. 

Should you be sleeping right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2022)

no it's past 10 am so hopefully not LOL

same q?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2022)

8 pm, so it's a little early! 

Which is your favourite day of the week? 🗓


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 27, 2022)

Currently it’s Monday just because I like working with the people on that day and I have two days off out of the three days that follow.

Do you like orange juice?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 27, 2022)

Yeees! 

Do you like pineapples on pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2022)

ewww no.

least fave pokemon and why?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2022)

Greninja because it's overrated.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 27, 2022)

I’d have to say Miltank. I have too many memories of that thing and Whitney’s gym.  

Do you play Pokémon casually or competitively (if you play Pokémon)? I’m more on the casual side because I don’t really battle.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2022)

Casual, cba competitive lol

fave pokemon?


----------



## xara (Feb 27, 2022)

i don’t have one lol. 

are you where you want to be in life?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 27, 2022)

Nah, I still got a lot to do before I achieve that. 

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2022)

Not really :s

fave pastry?


----------



## Plume (Feb 28, 2022)

Croissant!

Same question?


----------



## gigii (Feb 28, 2022)

ooo thats hard i would sayyy cake prob lol


cake or cookies?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2022)

cookies always.

music genres you can't stand?


----------



## vinnie (Feb 28, 2022)

Country.

Same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 28, 2022)

Rap, country, pop. XP

Do you like fruit? If so, which one's your favorite?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 2, 2022)

Apricot probably. They are really good when ripe. Unfortunately they are seasonal.

Will you get Pokémon Scarlet or Pokémon Violet?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 2, 2022)

Nope
Which animal crossing villager has your favorite catchphrase?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 2, 2022)

I would say Bob. I love his classic "ptthpth". XD (Fang's "cha-chomp" is really nice as well.)

Favorite species in Animal Crossing?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 2, 2022)

Frogs
If all your favorite fandoms didn't exist how do you think your life would be different?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 2, 2022)

I wouldn't be playing any video games then. XD

Do you have more friends IRL or online?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 2, 2022)

Irl, most of my online friends drifted apart from me over time.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 2, 2022)

Right now it's probably online, but I STRONGLY prefer "real life" friendships. Online friendships are just not very ideal for me, and it takes very little for other people to drift away from you (even if you never really fought with them or did anything bad to them).

What's a food that you just can't stand eating?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 2, 2022)

Peanut butter. It always sticks to the roof of my mouth.

Do you like chili? Kind of a weird question, but I had some for dinner earlier and it was so good.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 2, 2022)

I haven't tried chili before so I don't know how it tastes like. I'm a picky eater and I also don't like eating hot foods so I'm not bothered to eat it.
How well do you think you can recognize people here on TBT if there wasn't a profile picture option(for me I can't always recall someone's username but once I see their profile picture I can recognize them but anyways yeah is it important to you?)


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 3, 2022)

I think I usually recognize both the username and the profile picture, so it probably wouldn’t be a problem if I wouldn’t see the profile picture. 

For how long have you been on TBT?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 3, 2022)

Not very long

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## Plume (Mar 3, 2022)

Cats! >^..^<

Do you have a favorite plush?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

Yes, my Toon Link plush I got for my birthday!!

Favorite video game?


----------



## nyx~ (Mar 3, 2022)

Between Genshin Impact and Zelda BOTW.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2022)

Genshin Impact for sure.

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## gigii (Mar 3, 2022)

toast,pancakes or waffles

fav artist on tbt?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 3, 2022)

@/xSuperMario64x 
How interesting would TBT be without collectiables?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 3, 2022)

I think it would still be fairly interesting, the collectibles don't really have much purpose imo

same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

Well, I don't think that the TBT Marketplace would even exist then.

Do you drink water often?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

Actually, yes. I rarely drink soda. My favorite waters are the flavored Propel waters and Fiji. I used to like ICE sparkling water but they give me headaches, so I stopped drinking them.

What’s your favorite fast food place?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

Tim Hortons, if it could be considered that. I suppose it's mostly coffee + donuts, plus a Canadian exclusive. If not, then McDonald's or Wendy's.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

Jack in the Box, for me. 

Are you a light sleeper?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 3, 2022)

Nope, when I sleep I'm knocked out.

What's your favorite TV series?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

Definitely Catfish. I’ve been obsessing since the first season and I have the episodes on my phone. 

Same question?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 3, 2022)

South Park, its the one show I still watch to this day, everything else on TV is so boring. 

Favorite Pokemon Game?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

Pokémon Colosseum 

Favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 3, 2022)

none I don't like toppings on my pizza 
Favorite type of hat?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

Snapbacks. 

Do you like where you currently live?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 3, 2022)

Absolutely not. It's the worst state imo. So many judgemental people and homophobes. I'm so excited for the day I leave.

Same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

No, lol. I don’t like Pittsburgh. I spend most of my time out west by choice. Wouldn’t even consider PA my home at this point…

Do you have a favorite soda?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm probably addicted to pepsi LOL
that new starlight coke is really good, too, but pepsi is still tops lol

favorite cryptid or mythical creature?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 4, 2022)

I like a verity of mythical creatures! Dragons, Pegasus, and Unicorns have always been a favorite. But I love the Chimera, Griffins too.

Favorite fictional male character?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

Obviously Link.

Same question?


----------



## nyx~ (Mar 4, 2022)

Killua from Hunter x Hunter.

Who's a fictional character you relate to?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2022)

Shinichi Izumi from Parasyte the maxim.

Same question?


----------



## g u a v a (Mar 4, 2022)

Coraline

what games u got on ur phone


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2022)

PoGo basically.. and Pokémon Home but it's basically storing lol.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2022)

Genshin Impact (second account) and Pokemon Home.

Have you ever been in a car accident before?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

Oh man I have in 2019 and I almost died. (sigh) I still have nightmares about it.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 4, 2022)

Yes, our car was hit by a fire engine in 2019, but no one was injured. I was in another car accident as a kid which was a bit scarier (the other person‘s car hit a wall), but no one was injured here as well. 

Same question?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 4, 2022)

No I haven't, but I feel really bad for you two. That sounds absolutly terrifying. But Im glad your still here, and you didn't get seriously injured.. I hope things turned out ok.

Whats a video game you have, but regret playing it.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 6, 2022)

Probably a football game from Super Nintendo known as _Tecmo Super Bowl_. Sports games in general are just very boring to me. I've been meaning to sell that game for awhile now. It still has all of its original packaging and the cartridge is in good condition so I'm certain that I could at least get $40-50 for it.

Which genre would you prefer to listen to: Country or Hip Hop?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2022)

Country, there are actually some good stuff out there especially older non-"i got a horse and my girl" stereotype things.

fave manga (series) ?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I would say the official Zelda mangas (my favorite one is obviously the Majora's Mask one), because that's all I ever read. XD

Least favorite vegetable?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 6, 2022)

Not sure. Parsley, radish and celery are all contenders though.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Tomatoes, but some say that it's a fruit. Then I would say corn, I would rather eat mushrooms or radishes (which is really saying something).

To counter the question, what is your favorite vegetable?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 6, 2022)

It's most likely potato.

Also same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Carrots! I love them so much, people call me Bugs Bunny. Or they say I like carrots because of Bugs Bunny. XD

What is your all-time favorite video game?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 6, 2022)

Probably either Pokemon Y, or the Danganronpa series~ seriously the game is so much better then the anime. 

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Obviously Majora's Mask. (I know right, shocker.) But Ocarina of Time, ACNH, and Tetris are close behind.

Am I ever gonna stop answering my own questions? Do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2022)

no, i wish though 

least fave video game(s) you played?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 6, 2022)

I really can't remember what it was called, but it was this really dumb korean visual novel, that was uncomfortable for no reason.. i really regret playing it.

I also kinda wished I never played Kingdom Hearts two because of the ending, or something you gotta do in it  It made me sad for the wrong reasons. Or a possibly unintended one..
--
 Whats a show/anime that you dont like, because it makes you uncomfortable?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 6, 2022)

Actually it’s a kids show I once saw. The characters look so cursed, I was traumatized, lol. It’s called Dirtgirlworld. 

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Exhilarated, but great! (I crafted a ton of furniture + tools for the achievements in NH.)

Are you listening to any music? If yes, what are you listening to?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 6, 2022)

My parent's playlist because I decided to work downstairs  

Whats a movie you love, but others think its trash


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 6, 2022)

Titanic I guess? It’s my favorite movie, but many people I know hate it.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Happy Feet. I think I mostly like it because it's nostalgic, but I do like the moral/message of being different from everyone else (even if it's totally cliché). I asked everyone I knew if they like the movie, and they all said no.

Opinions on rhythm games?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 6, 2022)

I honestly love them haha, I like how you do it in tune to the music. I played this *Uta ma Prince Sama* game, because my friend made me, and it was pretty addicting.

What song is stuck in your head right now?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Saria's Song.

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 6, 2022)

Cold Little Heart by Michael Kiwanuka

What game do you have the most hours clocked in?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Animal Crossing New Horizons. Second is Breath of the Wild, and third is Ocarina of Time 3D.

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. I have almost 5000 hours. 

Same q?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Mar 6, 2022)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I think I have close to 1000 hours. Second is ACNH (305 hours), third is Fantasy Life on the 3DS (75 hours.)

Do you have any phobias, if so what are they?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I have a ton, but the most notable are: Dogs, deep water, spiders, elevators/escalators, balloons (yes really), thunderstorms, and a bunch more.

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

Fear of tiny clusters of holes, veins, the ocean, being alone, and small spaces are the most notable ones. 

Favorite character from any movies/tv shows?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Pinky (Pinky and the Brain), and Wakko Warner (Animaniacs).
And same, I'm also scared of tiny clusters of holes. They freak me out so much.

Any crushes (real or fictional)?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

Yep, one of my best friends irl and Hitoshi Shinsou from MHA :')

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes, but I don't want to say it. ;w; I used to have a huge crush on Link and Apollo when I was 12, though.

Any siblings?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

Two bros. They're both so annoying lol

Favorite thing to collect?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't really collect things IRL, so I would say posters in ACNH!

Emojis  or emoticons? :]


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 6, 2022)

I use emojis more, but I like emoticons better. 

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

I use emoticons more, but emojis for things that don't have emoticons for them. 

Favorite genre of shows to watch?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Uh, animated? Don't have much of a preference, I suppose.

Opinions on pop music?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 6, 2022)

Not my favorite genre, but it depends on the artist. I don’t listen to any „new“ music (that means anything that came out after 2012). I like some pop music from the 70s to 2000s though.

Do you like Minecraft?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes! I played it for years with my brothers, it was so much fun. :]

Mario or Zelda, if you had to pick one which one would you play?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 6, 2022)

Mario. My parents and I used to play it together for hours, so it gives me a lot of nostalgia. 

Do you like FNAF?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I used to be obsessed with it, but I don't play it anymore. I suppose it's not a bad game, but I don't think I would be able to handle being part of such a big fandom.

Same question?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 6, 2022)

No I don't play FNAF
What are your bed sheets(what is the color/pattern/design etc)?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

Yellow, and no patterns. I don't even like yellow. XP

Favorite indie game? (Undertale, Minecraft, Cuphead, etc.)


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 6, 2022)

IB is probably my favorite, but Stray Cat Crossing is a gem that needs more attention then its given  check it out!

Then Im really into Poppy Playtime, if that counts. Its a really cool horror concept.
--
Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

The Binding of Isaac, my brother introduced me to it. ^^

Favorite Nintendo game?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 6, 2022)

I like a lot so I’ll just say Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door is one of my favourites 

Who you picking?
Grass Cat, Pepper Croc, or Stylish Duck?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 7, 2022)

I’m picking Fuecocoooooo.  

How’s the weather where you are?


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 7, 2022)

Cold and wet but not raining.

Have you played Hollow Knight, if so have you beat it?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2022)

nope. i’ve never even heard of that game before tbh. 

have you ever smoked weed or cigarettes before?


----------



## Elov (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes to both

What streaming services are you subscribed to if any? (Netflix, hulu, etc.)


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 7, 2022)

I am subscribed to RTL+ which is a German streaming service. 

What was your first video game console?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 7, 2022)

Wii
Who is your least favorite villager?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 7, 2022)

Rolf .__.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Chops, maybe. Or Lucha. ;-;

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2022)

Basically any mice, hippo, monkey. Not a fan of birds either.

Least fave phone app you tried?


----------



## Plume (Mar 7, 2022)

Hmm. Probably the Sony app that came with my mirrorless camera, it's poorly designed and when I had it on my phone, it would auto connect to my camera, draining the battery.

Is there something you watch or listen to to relax?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 7, 2022)

Well that depends,

The *Eleven Kingdom theme* from SOT puts me easily at ease.

Another would be *Emotion* from Pokemon Black/white*
--
But I also sometimes just listen to the birds outside, and it relaxes me too. So it depends.

Favorite type of tea?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2022)

Green!

same q?


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 7, 2022)

Earl grey

Do you have any artistic hobbies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 7, 2022)

No, unless writing counts. ;w;

Same question?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 7, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> No, unless writing counts. ;w;
> 
> Same question?


I feel like writing is definitely a form of art! Don't sell yourself short. I like the write myself. It can be a fun and creative hobby. I used to draw, but need to get back into it. I also like to restore different things to their former glory. I feel like that is a form of art to.

What is your favorite type of vacation?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel like writing is definitely a form of art! Don't sell yourself short. I like the write myself. It can be a fun and creative hobby. I used to draw, but need to get back into it. I also like to restore different things to their former glory. I feel like that is a form of art to.
> 
> What is your favorite type of vacation?


Oh, well thank you! I was unsure if writing was even considered art because I always thought of it as drawing and such. But I love writing! :]

And I love vacations, as in "breaks from school". I'm always sad when it's over. TwT


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

There’s no question, so I’ll answer the one about vacations. 
I love vacations that allow me to travel very long distances and spend the most amount of time possible on a train. 

What is your favorite anime?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 8, 2022)

Free: Iwatobi Swim Club~

Same question


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't watch anime. (2)

Am I the only person here who doesn't watch anime?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't watch anime either. XP

Are you introverted, extroverted, or ambiverted?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

Introverted but I'm wondering if I'm starting to become an ambivert? 
Least favorite video game?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 8, 2022)

Probably Kingdom hearts 2, I think the over all series is alright, but fighting against accertain character, and then seeing them, ya know.. i couldnt handle it.

I like to think Im pretty strong, and I sont usually cry in games. But this one I did. Esspecially when they showed it again in the credits xD

--
Are you still into anything that you liked as a kid?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes, Animaniacs + Pinky and the Brain. I've watched a LOT of shows in my early youth, but those two are my favorite. I still watch them sometimes. :]

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

Not really. I did like Pokémon and I still do like it but not to that extent. I also liked Total Drama and I still rewatch it sometimes, although it did get worse as the seasons progressed. Other than that, my interests changed big time.

Do you like school as a kid?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm not a kid, so that question makes 0 logical sense to me.

But when I was a kid, I hated it.  :]

Which do you prefer, school or working?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2022)

Midoriya said:


> I'm not a kid, so that question makes 0 logical sense to me.
> 
> But when I was a kid, I hated it.  :]
> 
> Which do you prefer, school or working?


Lol, I worded that question weirdly. 

I prefer working by a long shot.

What song most describes the situation you’re currently in?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 9, 2022)

I am not sure, but it would probably be a song about getting back to normality and being able to do the things I need to do.

Favorite author?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 9, 2022



Midoriya said:


> I'm not a kid, so that question makes 0 logical sense to me.
> 
> But when I was a kid, I hated it.  :]
> 
> Which do you prefer, school or working?


I believe she meant "did", not "do". ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2022)

Ryu Murakami, Yukio Mishima among others.

Least fave book genres?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2022)

Romance.

Do you listen to metal music?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

When my dad plays it, but sometimes I listen to it freely.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 9, 2022)

I do listen to metal music. 

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Plume (Mar 9, 2022)

tbh Fight Club, that ending just gets to me every single time ; ; it meant so much to me the first time I watched it and that feeling will stay with me forever ha

What's your favorite soup?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

I don't eat soup.
What is your least favorite color?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yellow. XP

What is your favorite color?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 9, 2022)

White~

Do you like hats?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2022)

Yes, I love hats. I have a lot of snapbacks. 

Do you like chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

YES! I _love_ chocolate chip cookies! :]

Do you have basic knowledge about history?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2022)

Yep, history is one of my favorite subjects.

Do you know who the president was the year you were born (if you live in the U.S.), or if you live in a non-U.S. country, do you know who the leader of the country was the year you were born (off the top of your head?)?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

I do not, the only Canadian prime minister I know of is Justin Trudeau. XD

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2022)

Yep, it was Bill Clinton.

Do you like waffles or pancakes more?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

Pancakes. :]

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Mar 9, 2022)

Pancakes, more soft.

Favorite soda?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 9, 2022)

I don't drink soda and haven't done so in a long time (I have no intention to drink any either!).

What's your zodiac sign?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 9, 2022)

Capricorn  

What’s your favorite snack food?


----------



## Plume (Mar 9, 2022)

Herr's Jalapeno Popper Cheesecurls

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I like Cool Ranch Doritos.

Do you like pretzels?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2022)

i do! especially soft pretzels. :’)

same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I do, especially with salt! 

What did/will you have for lunch today?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

A sandwhich.

Do you eat breakfast?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2022)

Usually I don't, but sometimes I will if I really need it.

Top five favorite video game characters?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Mar 10, 2022)

1. Chrom from Fire Emblem Awakening
2. Princess Zelda from The Legend of Zelda
3. Eliott from Stardew Valley
4. Dimitri from Fire Emblem Three Houses
5. Kirby

top 3 fav villagers from animal crossing?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2022)

Shep, Wendy, Marshal.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Mar 10, 2022)

Kiki, Ruby, Freckles...Dom ; ; I cannot choose only 3!

Same question?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 10, 2022)

My current favourites are Shino, Ione and Diana.

Are you looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2022)

yes dood this week's a drag.

least fave soda?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 10, 2022)

All of them.

Is there anything you want to tell me?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 10, 2022)

Not really. I am considering a perm, lol. 

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 10, 2022)

I like that you also like Metal (aside from you and I, there's only about three other members on this forum who actually like this kind of music)

How many languages can you properly speak?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

One and a quarter? English is my first language, and I'm currently failing _learning_ to speak French.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I only speak English.

Do you like grape juice?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yess!

Do you like orange juice?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I do! It’s probably my favorite type of juice!

Would you consider yourself mature for your age?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

depends on how you view being "mature". if you mean making proper decisions for myself and taking decent care of myself, then yes I am. but if you mean what kinds of tv shows/movies I like, what my interests are, do I collect/play with toys, etc. then no not at all lol.

same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Not really, I'm still a teenager.  (Unless you count my vocabulary? I read a lot of books.)

Did you know that today is Mario Day?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes, but only because I read that somewhere on the forum when another member posted about it.

Do you watch any sports?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Nah, I'm not interested in sports. I used to watch hockey, though. (Still boring, and honestly the Montreal Canadians suck.)

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I watch mainly hockey, but occasionally watch baseball and less occasionally football/college football. I still consider myself a pretty big sports fan, though.

Do you watch any kind of documentaries?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Yes, but only because I read that somewhere on the forum when another member posted about it.


prob me lol


I don't really watch documentaries on my own time, but I saw some in college that were really fascinating to me. I always worry about watching documentaries that have a lot of bias in them so I'm just generally not very interested in seeking them out myself.

do you like fighting games?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I actually don’t. The closest I ever got to a fighting game is Super Smash Bros. and I’m not even a huge fan of those games.

Do you like racing games?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

The only one I played is Mario Kart, which I thoroughly enjoy!!

Do you have NSO (Nintendo Switch Online)?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I have the free trial which I don’t plan on renewing unless I absolutely have to. 

Do you participate in and enjoy the events that this site holds?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

I only participated in this year's Valentine event, and it was awesome!! I look forward to the next ones to partake in. :]

Same question?


----------



## gigii (Mar 10, 2022)

yes i do! but i only have done the valentines and xmas

do you like vibrant or more darker colors?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

It really depends, but I tend to lean towards darker colors. I sometimes like pastel colors, though.

Do you use hand lotion?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 10, 2022)

Yeah. Sometimes it dries my hands out though.

How has your day been so far?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Erm, it crashed down harder than the moon in the sky. (Majora's Mask reference.)

Are you in a good mood right now?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 10, 2022)

Not really at the moment. 

Same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm feeling content, so yes.

Do you have any siblings? If so, do you get along with them?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I’m an only child. I do have a younger cousin, though. We get along but we are _very_ different.

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 10, 2022)

I do have an older and younger brother, and we get along at times. I'm the, as they would refer to me, "weirdo" of the family. We're extremely different, so that's a factor in our friendship.

Favorite thing to do to pass time?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

No question added, so I'm gonna answer the one about siblings.

Yes, two brothers. Can't say we really get along (my older brother moved out and my younger brother is... Something else), but we love each other nonetheless.

Have you played Tetris or Dr. Mario before?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 10, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> No question added, so I'm gonna answer the one about siblings.
> 
> Yes, two brothers. Can't say we really get along (my older brother moved out and my younger brother is... Something else), but we love each other nonetheless.
> 
> Have you played Tetris or Dr. Mario before?


Haha, sorry about that. I realized after I posted it that I was too dumb to put a question.

No, I haven't.

Do you prefer the old COD games or the newer ones?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

I don't play CoD, but my brothers do. I asked my younger brother and he said older.

Do you bite/chew your nails?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I do, but I try not to.

What did you eat for breakfast today?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Toast with a chocolate spread (not Nutella).

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 10, 2022)

Nothing, I never have the time to eat in the mornings. 

Do you like shows such as agt/bgt/the voice/american idol?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Nah, not really.

What color are your eyes?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 10, 2022)

Blue.

Same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Brown.

Can you speak any language that's not English?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Nope. I only speak English.

Do you like fruit snacks?


----------



## gigii (Mar 10, 2022)

ofc! if you mean like the fruit gummies i still like thos! but i loveeee dried mangoooo.

do you like my pfp?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes, it's very cute! 

Did you bake anything today? If so, what?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

No, but I do like baking!

Same question?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 10, 2022)

No, Im not a good Baker. 

What was the last thing you drank?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 10, 2022)

Water.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 10, 2022)

No, thankfully I don't 

Do you have a cat? If so, did you cuddle it today


----------



## vinnie (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes, I have three! I cuddled with them all!

Who is your favorite villager?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Mac!

What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2022)

Samsung Galaxy S20.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 10, 2022)

I have an iPhone 12. 

What’s your favorite milkshake flavor?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2022)

Chocolate.

Same question?


----------



## gigii (Mar 10, 2022)

vanilla and strawberry!


fav tbt artist(s)?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2022)

@_Rainy_ , @Plume , @moo_nieu , and @ali.di.magix .

Favorite dinner food?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 11, 2022)

Probably Meatloaf. My mom’s recipe is so good. 

Do you like to draw?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 11, 2022)

I can draw, but I hate to do it. 

Do you like to sing?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah, but only in when I'm by myself.

Do you like keeping things organized?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes!

same q?


----------



## gigii (Mar 11, 2022)

yes but I can’t 

Do you like lemon cake?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 11, 2022)

A little bit! Not something I would order willingly but if someone offered it to me I'd probably eat it.

What's one collectible that's completely out of your price range that you want the most?


----------



## deana (Mar 11, 2022)

Aurora sky 10000% but really all of the collectibles I want are out of my price range lol

What's the colour of clothes that you like to wear the most?


----------



## Plume (Mar 11, 2022)

Black

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

orange/brown/yellow or just tie dye rainbows x)

stuff you'd never wear?


----------



## Plume (Mar 11, 2022)

Not a fan of patterned or colorful leggings. Colorful tights/nylons however, are glorious!

What's for dinner?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

i just had some small american pancakes with oat-vanilla "yogurt", raspberries, and some maple syrup, yum!

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Sour cream & onion.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

salt & vinegar, but i also love sourcream & onion.

least fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Plume (Mar 11, 2022)

Hmm...barbeque.

Favorite juice flavor?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 11, 2022)

Orange Juice! Super refreshing and classic! I have a glass almost everyday!

Favorite Holiday?


----------



## Plume (Mar 11, 2022)

Christmas!

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

I don't like any holidays.

Skydiving or scuba diving?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 11, 2022)

I have never tried but they both sound scary!

Favorite animal?


----------



## gigii (Mar 11, 2022)

cute lil monsters! (even tho they are not an animal) but i like cats!


do you like sanrio?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes! I have Sanrio stickers on my ds and my sketchbooks!

Same q?


----------



## gigii (Mar 11, 2022)

ofc! 1 of my favs is usahana!

is my sig scary or cute or both?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 11, 2022)

Both!

Favorite Fruit?


----------



## gigii (Mar 11, 2022)

dragon fruit!

fav thing in your room?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 11, 2022)

My Keroppi Keychain set!!!

Same question!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 11, 2022)

I don't even have a room, I keep everything in bins in my closet.
Favorite kind of doughnut?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 11, 2022)

I like the filled ones. But Im not a huge doughnut eater, 

Whats the last movie you watched?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 11, 2022)

encanto

same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Monsieur Lazhar. (A French movie.)

Do you like Skittles?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

No.

Do you like M&Ms?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Nah.

Do you like Starbursts?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Not really. 

Do you like Milk Duds?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

N o.

Do you like gummy worms?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes

Do you like Mars bars?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Not really.

Do you like Hershey's?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 11, 2022)

A little bit, but I rarely eat them.

Do you like, uh.....uh........um.....(don't break the flow, don't break the flow. Think of some random candy, NOW!).........Reese's Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

I LOVE Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.

Do you like Twizzlers?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes, they're my favorite candy!!

Do you like Reeses Pieces?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes!
There's a ton of different candy, so unfortunately I'll have to break the little candy pattern here. ;-;
Have you ever caught a coelacanth in AC before?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Nope. It's the only fish I need in ACNL until I have a full encyclopedia. 

Do you have any pets?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes, I have a dog named Shadow! (And technically my two cats, Caramel and Wookie... But they sort of ran away-)

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

I have 2 cats! Bella, Freddie, and Rosie! Rosie had 4 kittens, but I'm not keeping them.

What show did you love as a child?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

Oh, there's a LOT. I would say Paw Patrol, Octonauts, and Animaniacs.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Codename Kids Next Door.

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Yo Gabba Gabba and Wow Wow Wubbzy

Favorite song?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

I have a few, but I would ultimately pick Somebody's Watching Me.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

"You Say Run" from the My Hero Academia OST.

Favorite movie?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Edward Scissorhands.

Same q?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 11, 2022)

Honestly it probably depends on my mood and or what kind of theme I'm into at the moment. But the Back to the Future Trilogy is always a good one.

Got any big vacation planned for this year?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

Nope.  I haven't been on vacation since pre-COVID.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 11, 2022)

(Holy cow you guys are responding so quickly what the frick-)

And no, I'm not really big about vacations. Mostly breaks from school, now those I enjoy. XD

What do you (mostly) use for TBT? (Cell phone, laptop, tablet, etc.)


----------



## vinnie (Mar 11, 2022)

Laptop.

Do you prefer NH or NL?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)

NL.

Same question?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 11, 2022)

NL, though I like both.

Do you prefer City Folk or Gamecube?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 11, 2022)

I really like both, but I will still play GC whereas I haven't played CF in years lol

favorite AC flower (from any game)?


----------



## deana (Mar 12, 2022)

Hyacinths or violets are probably my fav 

Last show you watched?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 12, 2022)

I watched the new episode of Catfish a few days ago.

Do you get cold easily?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2022)

Yeah, doesn't help the apartment is cold and I work in an archive storage lol.

least fave pokemon?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 12, 2022)

Not sure. Probably Exeggcute or Magnemite.

What kind of music do you like?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

I don't have much of a preference, unless you count video game music. XP

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 12, 2022)

Stuff like Slipknot, Mother Mother, Maneskin. Stuff around that genre. 

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

60s-70s folk/protest/psychedelic stuff, and some pop (pre-ABBA discopop things lol). Also some JE bands/soloists.

Music you can't stand?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

I think there is something to be appreciated about all genres of music, so I wouldn’t say there is any kind of music I can’t stand. I don’t listen to newer music (from 2013 onwards) though because I think it all sounds the same.  

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Pop, rap, country.

How early/late did you wake up this morning?


----------



## deana (Mar 13, 2022)

Around 11 am.

Mac or PC?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

PC. 

Apple or Android?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Android.

Mario or Zelda? (video game)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

Mario generally.

least fave dessert?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Pie.

Favorite dessert?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 13, 2022)

(oml yall are answering so fast that I'm answering the wrong questions)

Carrot cake.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

probs apple or rhubarb pie.. mm custard.

least fave genre of video games?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Shooters.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

RTS, most are rather crappy.

fave video game genre(s)?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Puzzle-solving.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 13, 2022)

I think maybe action/adventure.

What kinds of films do you prefer to watch?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Animated ones. (i.e. Turning Red)

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 13, 2022)

I think maybe horror/science fiction/fantasy.

Which month do you like the best?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 13, 2022)

November

Same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 13, 2022)

October.

Which month do you like the least?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 13, 2022)

I think February maybe? It’s short and nothing happens, lol.

When I was younger, I saw each weekday in a different color, depending on how much I liked it. Have you ever experienced something similar?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

I think so, when I was younger my teacher associated different months with colors to remember them. Example, when I hear January I think of blue.

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

Not at all. I hate coffee.

Do you like snow?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

It's pretty to look at, and I liked playing in it as a kiddo, but it can be dangerous/a nuiscance. So... Yeah, I like snow. XD

Same question?


----------



## xara (Mar 14, 2022)

not really. i think it’s pretty, and i love how it looks when it’s falling and when it’s sparkling in the sunlight, and i love how it looks in new horizons, but that’s about it. i don’t like walking in it, going out in it, etc. i spend pretty much the entirety of winter indoors every year because of it.

when’s your birthday?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

August 20. 

Hot or cold?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 14, 2022)

Cold.

Thoughts on grass deterioration?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 14, 2022)

In Animal Crossing, I actually like it. It gives the town a natural feel if you’re able to keep up with it. In real life, though, I don’t really care?? Like, I love the desert all the same, so…  

Do you drink a lot of juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

Not a lot, usually only in the morning or if I really crave it.

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 14, 2022)

Sometimes. I do drink orange juice the most, though. 

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

7 am as per usual when I got work.

When did you sleep last night?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 14, 2022)

It was around 2:00 AM, I believe.

Do you prefer the day time or night time?


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 14, 2022)

day time.

Kirby has offered you a choccy milk do you wish to accept?


----------



## Plume (Mar 14, 2022)

I accept the choccy milk.

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 14, 2022)

I like casually drawing and writing. But game making has also become more of a soft hobby

(Oh opps) 
Ever ridden a horse?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

My sister has owned horses all my life long, so yes, a million times. xD 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

not what i know of and i supposedly had allergy to them when i was a kid so...

fave candy?


----------



## gigii (Mar 14, 2022)

sour candis

do you like sanrio?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 14, 2022)

Its alright, I'm not a massive fan of cute things. But I do like the frog mascot, Keroppi? I think thats their name, probably why Toby is my favorite out of the Sanrio villagers.

Then i thought the sanrio and MHA crossover was pretty cute, so I guess kinda?
--
Do you prefer to stream or watch TV?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 14, 2022)

These days, I don't watch any amount of TV (no big loss though. Most of it is garbage anyway), so I guess streaming wins by default.

Does it matter to you whether the stuff that you consume has GMOs or not?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2022)

I suppose yeah. I don't know how much you have to mark up things here but I sure pick the non-GMO stuff if I can.

fave chewing gum flavour?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 14, 2022)

Good ol' bubblegum flavor! Or maybe Juicy Fruit.

Did you make your current avatar yourself?


----------



## xara (Mar 15, 2022)

i did! i drew it the other day. 

same question?


----------



## Plume (Mar 15, 2022)

Yeah, a while ago!

Do you keep a journal of any sort?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

not really, mostly cause i do pretty general boring daily stuff and it'd be just another chore tbh.

least fave book genres?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 15, 2022)

Romance? Like those books with the shirtless dude. Never read them, but I can safely say they would never interest me. I honestly haven't picked up any kind of book in ages. I still read, but haven't invested the time into an actual book.

Have anything big planned this week/weekend?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2022)

not really aha.

same q?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm participating in a 12-hour long fundraiser. Other than that, nothing really too exciting. 

How long have you played Animal Crossing?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

Since December 2019.

Same question?


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 15, 2022)

Ah, now I think 14 years? really interesting to see how long everyone has been playing for.

Sooooo same Q?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 15, 2022)

About 12 years, and I agree. I think it's very fascinating!

Same q?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 15, 2022)

14 to 15 years I think?

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2022)

Probably close to 20 years.

Favorite month of the year?


----------



## Plume (Mar 15, 2022)

Probably November. Autumn is lovely, and I like the cool, but not-too-cool weather.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 16, 2022)

Probably June or July. I love the heat!!

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2022)

I'd say June because that's when days start to get warmer and have the most sunlight!

A villager you like that people rarely talk about?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

Spike
What is your favorite kind of vehicle?


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2022)

i wouldn’t say i really have one, but uh... i guess cars? i like travelling in those the most, at least. 

have you had your wisdom teeth taken out?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 16, 2022)

No, I still have mine. 

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

No not yet anyways
How many social media platforms do you use?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 16, 2022)

Only Snapchat, so one. I also use YouTube, but only for watching so I’m not sure if that counts. 

Which cartoons did you watch when you were a child?


----------



## Plume (Mar 16, 2022)

Lots! CatDog, Courage the Cowardly Dog, and I really liked pretty much all Nick Toons like Hey Arnold, Ahh! Real Monsters, Rocko's Modern Life, Rugrats, etc

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2022)

Spongebob Squarepants, Pokemon, Fairly Oddparents, Tom and Jerry, Codename: Kids Next Door, Powerpuff Girls, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Dexter's Laboratory, My Life as a Teenage Robot, Courage the Cowardly Dog, and probably a few others that I can't remember.

When was the last time you've had foggy weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2022)

Actually today! Surprised cause I didn't expect it aha.

same q?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 16, 2022)

Two weeks ago I think.

Do you like bags?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2022)

not really but you need them lol.

least fave kind of juice?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 16, 2022)

I guess prune juice? That's like peak adult. I don't want to get there.

Favorite time of the day?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 16, 2022)

Night. Usually when I have free time. 

Favourite dessert?


----------



## mouthrat (Mar 16, 2022)

easily, turkey hill's double dunker ice cream with hershey's chocolate shell drizzled on top. that is the stuff, i'm telling you.

least favorite teacher, and why?


----------



## Elov (Mar 16, 2022)

Probably my computer teacher in middle school. He got me suspended for practically no reason, even my dad thought it was ridiculous.

Have you ever worn fake/acrylic nails, and do you like/dislike them?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 17, 2022)

I think I might have when I was a kid, I don't remember enjoying the experience. I like keeping my nails super short!

Have you ever cheated in a video game, and if so, how and what game?


----------



## Neb (Mar 17, 2022)

I used to use ActionReplay to over level my Pokémon with rare candies. Once they were several levels above the trainers, I just swept them. Considering how bad I was at using any sort of strategy, the extra help was needed. I also used ActionReplay to activate a “moon jump” code that completely eradicated any challenge in New Super Mario Bros. and Super Mario 64 DS.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 17, 2022)

I cheated in Minecraft if you can call that cheating? I got myself some items in creative mode and then switched back to survival.  

Do you use make-up, and if you do, how often?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2022)

Not really, very rarely. I kinda wish I was more into it but I just cba every morning and evening putting it on and off.

fave AC game?


----------



## ``` (Mar 17, 2022)

I've played through some AC games before and out of all of the AC games that I've played, it's ACNL that is my most favorite game. I've had so many memories enjoying the game and interacting with the villagers to get items from them. Going on tours from Tortimer's Island was such a blast, especially when playing with people on the island. I liked to play the balloon popping tour and seeing others fall into pitfall traps and the hammer tour was entertaining as well. There were so many fun activities to do in ACNL and I'll never forget the good times that I've had in that game.

If you could adopt any type of dog breed, which one would you choose to adopt?


----------



## Plume (Mar 17, 2022)

Hmmmm. Probably a Sheltie!

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2022)

english springer spaniel or french bulldog for sure.

do you like beer?


----------



## Elov (Mar 17, 2022)

Nope, really hate the taste.

Opinions on vaping?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2022)

None, really. If people want to do it it's up to them as long as they are aware of health risk. Better than "snus" or chewing/mouth tobacco though that's absolutely disgusting.

fave cat breed?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2022)

Don't really have one. Most of the cats other have owned and my own have been tabby. So I guess that mostly due to familiarity?

Speaking of that question, do you have a/any pet(s)?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 17, 2022)

I have two budgies. 

Same question?


----------



## Bellsinthegalaxy2012 (Mar 17, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I have two budgies.
> 
> Same question?


I have 4 cats and a dog.
What's your favorite song?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 17, 2022)

Somebody's Watching Me by Rockwell and Michael Jackson.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 17, 2022)

It changes almost daily, but right now it’s I Can‘t Wait by Stevie Nicks.

Do you like ABBA?


----------



## Plume (Mar 17, 2022)

Sure.

Favorite phone app?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 17, 2022)

This is probably a lame answer but my favorite app is maybe Spotify, because.. music. I guess I need to get more interesting apps!

If you could only take 3 movies with you to a desert island what would they be?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2022)

_Monterey Pop, The Man on the Roof, _and _Diary of a Shinjuku Thief._

If you could only bring 3 music records to a deserted island, which ones?


----------



## Plume (Mar 18, 2022)

Dinosaur Jr - You're Living All Over Me
Wipers - Is This Real?
Helium - The Dirt of Luck

Favorite childhood book?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2022)

Probably any of the Sweet Valley Twins books(when they were like 12).

same q?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 18, 2022)

My family passed down the Shel Silverstein books to all our youngest family. After I grew up they were given to my younger cousin and so forth. I know they're banned now, but I do remember reading his wacky dialogue and illustrations. I don't know why they were banned, I am sure there was a reason, but I enjoyed them.

Favorite kind of meal?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 20, 2022)

No idea. Meatloaf maybe?

Favourite show?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2022)

Older comedy stuff like M*A*S*H, Fawlty Towers, Keeping up Appearances etc.

Least fave shiny pokemon?


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2022)

i don’t play pokémon games, so i don’t have one lol. 

what’s your favourite thing about yourself?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 24, 2022)

It’s always been my hair. ^_^ For personality traits, I’d have to go with my ability to be optimistic and maintain a positive mindset 99% of the time.

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 25, 2022)

My creativity I suppose

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you live?


----------



## deana (Mar 26, 2022)

Somewhere with better public transportation

Last game you bought?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 26, 2022)

Pokémon Brilliant Diamond.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

Probably Pokemon Legends: Arceus.

Same question?


----------



## ``` (Mar 26, 2022)

Metroid Dread.

Favorite type of pizza?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

Most vegetarian simple ones. Not a fan of too much/many toppings on them.

same q?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 26, 2022)

Cheesy pizza with stuffed crust and no toppings It doesn't really matter if it's thick or thin pizza
If you didn't get it already are you getting the DLC for MK8D?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 26, 2022)

I think I‘ll get it. 

What was your favorite TV show as a kid?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

Definitely Sailor Moon, Pokémon, Totally Spies, Tom and Jerry... etc.

Worst phone you ever had, if any?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 26, 2022)

My flip-phone. It takes forever to receive a voicemail. So please, just don't give me a message. Just text whatever it is you want.

Anything in particular that you're looking forward to next month?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)

Easter event on TBT hopefully.  Oh, and the NBA playoffs.  Other than that, nothing for April.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 26, 2022)

I’m looking forward to the Easter event this year. It will be my first time participating in an Easter event.

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## deana (Mar 27, 2022)

Mushrooms! 

How often do you listen to music?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 27, 2022)

I listen to music a lot. I almost always have headphones in, lol.

Do you like fruit snacks/gummies?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes. Maynards Watermelon is my favourite.

What upcoming game are you excited for?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

I suppose Splatoon 3?

game(s) you were disappointed in?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 27, 2022)

New Horizons for sure. Especially year 1 launch. I've learned to accept it for what it is, but I still wished it was what I had hoped. I still enjoy it, but it does feel like they had dropped the ball early and the fact that they remained so quiet for so many months also dampened the mood.

What are you most excited/hoping for in Spring?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice weather which won't happen cause like last year we had snow in May so idk anymore lol.

same q?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 27, 2022)

I am hoping for sunny weather (it was sunny this week, but it will be cold and rainy next week, so we’ll see), and I am excited to be able to meet my friends more often.

Do you usually eat breakfast, and if you do, what do you eat?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes, but mostly because my parents force me to. XD But for good reason! I usually eat cereal and bagels (not together, obviously).

The most popular villager you have on your ACNH island?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 27, 2022)

Probably Marshal or Sasha. But I also have Sherb and Raymond,

Same question


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

Raymond, Marshal, Judy basically most higher tier lol

least fave AC villager?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 27, 2022)

Bella. She honestly scares me, no offense to Bella fans

Same question


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Jitters, the nicest way I can describe him is Brewster's #1 customer with his design. He also said to me in Wild World: "Good evening! The night is young, and so are we, Tootsie!" For some reason, that always sorta creeped me out. XD

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

Basically any mice, bird, or or monkey. Creepy designs all over.

Least fave candy?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 27, 2022)

I don’t like candy in general. 

Weirdest habit?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Doing somersaults on my bed when I'm bored or thinking. XD

Do you like drawing/making art?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 27, 2022)

Yep <3

same q?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 27, 2022)

Yep! I still don't have a drawing tablet. Whenever I get one, I want to try and start an art shop. I've always loved drawing. I've been doing it since Kindergarten lol. I have about 20-25 filled sketchbooks that I've used over the years.

Favorite thing to draw? (people, animals, anime characters, etc)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dog Man characters and OCs. Well actually, that's all I've been drawing. XD

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 27, 2022)

I used to like drawing faces, especially Demi Lovato‘s face. xD Now I hate drawing, sooo … right now nothing.

Favorite outfit?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 27, 2022)

I really like drawing landscapes. I think a good environment can almost be a character in itself. Also trees and rocks are a lot easier for me to draw than people because anatomy continues to allude me.

How often do you usually draw?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hard to say, since I only started drawing today. I made around 6 art pieces today.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 27, 2022)

I usually only draw for events on this site, lol. I used to draw a lot when I was younger but I don’t anymore.

Favorite cheese?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 28, 2022)

Good ol' classic cheddar cheese will forever be my go to cheese.

Do you like Spring?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes.

If you won the lottery, what percentage of the money would you donate?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

Depends on the sum and what lottery(we don't really have those mega US ones here except for one common Eu thing), I'd probably see so me and mom got it better first.

fave kind of coffee, if any?


----------



## Plume (Mar 28, 2022)

Latte. I like creaminess and espresso is delicious.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

I don’t like coffee, but if I drink it, I drink black coffee. 

Favorite singer?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

Too many. Maria Farantouri and Dalida are two I really love though.

same q?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Mar 28, 2022)

Taylor Swift <3

favorite taylor swift song, if any?


----------



## deana (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't really listen to a ton of Taylor Swift honestly but I do think "We are never ever getting back together" is a pretty fun song to sing to when it does come on.

What kind of cake do you request for your birthday?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

chocolate if any, not a big cake fan.

fave cat breed?


----------



## CylieDanny (Mar 28, 2022)

Scottish Fold ❤❤ Those bent ears are so presious

Same question


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

I barely know any cat breeds. Cats are cute, but I don’t know much about them.

What was the last thing you bought?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 28, 2022)

A Belozi Squishmallow. He's my baby <3

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2022)

Probably some groceries lmao

purchase you regret?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 28, 2022)

Probably a few games I bought all at once last year. At least that's the latest ones that come to mind. They were supposed to be ports/remasters, but they were done so poorly that they were glitchy and just overall a hot mess.

Any hobby that you're currently wanting to try or one that you want to try, but never get around to?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

I want to crochet because I learned it as a kid and I loved it, but I don’t have time. 

Britney or Christina?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 30, 2022)

I guess Christina. Definitely has a better voice.

Would you rather fight 10 Dolphins or 1 Shark?


----------



## deana (Mar 30, 2022)

I would probably lose either way but I'll go shark. Dolphins are smart and will gang up on me, but a shark is just a big dumb fish with scary teeth.

What's your favourite clothing item in New Horizons?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 30, 2022)

KeroKeroKeroppi Outfit
Do you drink protein shakes?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

No, but sometimes I eat protein bars.

Do you eat cereal?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2022)

Nope, haven't had cereal in years.  I find it off-putting now to be honest.

Do you like avacadoes?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 30, 2022)

Only when they're used to make guacamole.

Are you craving anything right now?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes, couscous (I’m always craving couscous). 

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Mar 30, 2022)

Pizza and chocolate, Friday can't come sooner. ; ;

What are you putting off doing?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

My homework. (What a shocker.)

Is your room clean or messy at this moment?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 30, 2022)

A mixture of both. Not messy like a teen's room or anything, just some things strewn around on my dressers.

Do you prefer making digital art or sketching in on paper/in a sketchbook?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

Ooh, that's a tough question. I would say digital, since I find it to be neater!

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 30, 2022)

I've tried digital art, and I only have a laptop so it's not very pretty when I do it. I also love sketching way more because I love collecting so many sketchbooks. It's better imo.

Do you like Webtoon?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 30, 2022)

I haven’t used it and I don’t think I will. 

What’s your favorite soda?


----------



## deana (Mar 31, 2022)

Vanilla Coca Cola or Ginger Ale

Last movie you watched?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 31, 2022)

Dirty Dancing.

Favorite browser game?


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2022)

The Oarfish game that @Mistreil made for one of TBT's events.  I don't think I've ever had more fun with a browser game before, lol.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2022)

Cookie Clicker lmao.

do you like nachos?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 31, 2022)

Mmmmmm yes I do indeed. 

Are you happy tomorrow is Friday?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 31, 2022)

No, it means my break is almost over.

Fav music genre?


----------



## Lumos (Mar 31, 2022)

Tough one, because I listen to a lot of music! I'll say rock is my favourite, but I'll genuinely listen to anything! 

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2022)

orange? maybe. i like it though.

same q?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 31, 2022)

Green. Though, I prefer a more dark-toned green.

favorite collectible?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 31, 2022)

star wand   

will you pull any pranks for april fools?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2022)

probs not even though it woulda been fun

same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

Nah, I can't think of anything to do for that day.

Same question?


----------



## Lumos (Mar 31, 2022)

No, April Fools Day isn't something I celebrate partake in (?) after losing my great-gran on the same day a few years ago  

Do you have any pets?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 31, 2022)

I have 3 cats! Bella, who's a black cat, Freddie, who's a fluffy orange cat, and Rosie, who I don't really know what she is.
(also, your cat is adorable!! I'm also sorry about your great-grandma. that's awful)

Same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 31, 2022)

I have one dog named Keagan! He is a chocolate lab.

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## Dinosauuur (Mar 31, 2022)

I woke up around 6:15am! 

What's your favorite food?


----------



## vinnie (Mar 31, 2022)

Rotisserie chicken

Favorite TV show?


----------



## Dinosauuur (Mar 31, 2022)

Avenue 5

Favorite animal?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 31, 2022)

Bearded Vulture. It’s epic looking.

Do you want to go to outer space?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 1, 2022)

Not really.

Are you a vegetarian or do you consider that?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 1, 2022)

No I'm not and never will become one.

Do you have any plans this weekend?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 1, 2022)

I do indeed!  A good friend of mine that I've known online for about 13 years is visiting Scotland, she's come all the way from Texas! We're gonna hang out for the next two weeks, this weekend included  I don't know what we're planning yet, it's more of a play it by ear sort of thing ... I think there'll be a lot of spontaneous trips to go sightseeing though! (I'm super excited to show her around Scotland!) 

How are you feeling today? <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm alright, I think I slept with my left wrist in a weird way cause it hurts a bit. Do need weekend though.

do you like poké bowls?


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

i’ve never tried one, but they sound and look yummy. 

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2022)

yes just had one and they are yummy!

least fave pokemon?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 1, 2022)

Interesting question! The first one to come to mind is Muk, but I'm not sure why  just never been a fan! 

What's your favourite flower/plant?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 1, 2022)

Lumos said:


> Interesting question! The first one to come to mind is Muk, but I'm not sure why  just never been a fan!
> 
> What's your favourite flower/plant?


But Muk guaranteed Ash his biggest victory in the Kanto region. Even Pikahcu was taken out. I'm just messing with you, I just currently binged watch the first season. So that's the only reason I remember that lol.

It honestly varies with me. Like I love all kinds of vegetable plants and tend to grow a ton of them in my garden. I guess I would say my absolute favorite for vegetable gardens is the tomato bush. I tend to grow close to 20 plants and I freeze/eat them year round. There is just so much you can do with them, that I never really grow tired of trying new dishes or sticking with a traditional dish.

Got any vacations planned for this year/Summer?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 2, 2022)

Nuh-uh. No like summer.

Did you get pranked this April Fool's Day?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)

Nah, lol.  It was pretty boring, like I predicted.

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 2, 2022)

I like cinnamon rolls. I think that qualifies more as breakfast than a dessert, though. For actual desserts, I like banana flavored ice cream!

Do you like Hawaiian Punch (the drink)?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)

Uh never had. Looks very 'murican haha.

Ever did the BeanBoozled bean game stuff?


----------



## xara (Apr 2, 2022)

i did! it lowkey wasn’t as fun as it looks in the youtube videos and stuff, though. 

what’s an experience you refuse to have again?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 2, 2022)

Losing the progress I'd made on a self-drafted cross stitch pattern where I'm converting a photo of my friend's dog into a stitched piece; I'd been working on it for around 5 hours, including editing the photo as well as the actual stitch design... I forgot to save for a while, and the program crashed. It doesn't have an autosave feature  
Lesson learned! I now save every 15-20 minutes or so 

What's been the highlight of your week?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 2, 2022)

I went to see the Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix movie accompanied by a live orchestra which was really cool

What’s your hogwarts house?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 2, 2022)

Gryffindor.

Same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 3, 2022)

I don't have one : |

Have you ever used Artbreeder?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

No, never heard of.

Are you into any Japanese music, if so which bands/artists etc?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 3, 2022)

No I'm not.

What's your favourite flower?


----------



## Mick (Apr 3, 2022)

Daffodils for sure

Hot or cold weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Hot any day, we have cold most of the year anyway and it sucks cause I feel cold/freezing easily.

fave Kirby game?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2022)

Kirby Squeak Squad for the DS!

Same question?


----------



## CylieDanny (Apr 3, 2022)

I've never played any Kirby games, however I loved being him in Smash, and eatting different characters for hats
--
Ever played Nentend Dogs? If so did it drive you crazy with the speaking?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2022)

Didn't know it had pirate copies but no I have not played Nintendogs.

Fave fruit?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 3, 2022)

Strawberries 

Favourite perfume/aftershave?


----------



## xara (Apr 4, 2022)

don’t have one lol. 

what’s the last movie you watched, and why did you watch it?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 4, 2022)

The last movie I watched is Dirty Dancing, and I watched it to distract myself from something, and Dirty Dancing always makes me feel good.

Same question?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 4, 2022)

The last movie I watched was "Dog" in the cinemas. It was a pretty great movie and I wanted to go to see a movie in the cinemas since I hadn't for a bit. 

Favourite animal?


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 4, 2022)

Probably Wombats.

What is your latest obsession?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 4, 2022)

I don’t know. Maybe Pokémon but I’ve always been obsessed with Pokémon. Hasn’t been anything else lately that I’ve been fixated on. 

If you could have any Pokémon irl, which Pokémon would you have?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 4, 2022)

Croconaw because he’s the only Pokémon I would need. 

What song describes your life situation right now?


----------



## Plume (Apr 4, 2022)

Whatever's Cool With Me - Dinosaur Jr

Do you have a favorite plant?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 4, 2022)

Probably grass? Idk life would be sad without grass.

same q?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 5, 2022)

Ooooh... I love sunflowers   

What is something you're most looking forward to this week?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 5, 2022)

I am looking forward to playing the guitar (as I do everyday, lol). And I am looking forward to meeting a couple of friends on Friday and Sunday. 

What do you like to do on weekends?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2022)

sleep, relax, take walks if the weather is nice.. basically not working lmao.

same q?


----------



## Bellsinthegalaxy2012 (Apr 5, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> sleep, relax, take walks if the weather is nice.. basically not working lmao


----------



## Plume (Apr 5, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> sleep, relax, take walks if the weather is nice.. basically not working lmao.
> 
> same q?


make or order big meals and get drunk with my partner while we watch tv on the couch

Favorite way to eat toast?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 6, 2022)

I've only eaten toasts with cheese, jam or nutella

Would you rather choose to go back in time 10 years or go 10 years into the future?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 6, 2022)

10 years ago was 2012. I don’t think it’s worth going back there because from 2013 onwards I experienced some really bad years. I wouldn’t want to relive that time. I would go to the future. 

How long would you like to live if you could choose anything between „die right now“ and „forever“?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm going to die right now.  Beam me up, Scotty!

Tomatoes or Strawberries?


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 6, 2022)

Tomatoes! Enjoy both, adore cooking with and eating tomatoes more though.

How are you today?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2022)

strawberries, fresh tomatoes are big yuck!

lol ninjad..tired but good.

fave pizza toppings?


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 6, 2022)

Mushrooms, black olives, pepperoni, and green peppers. 

Who's your favorite YouTuber?


----------



## Plume (Apr 6, 2022)

Hard to say, but I think I'll go with Kyde and Eric. I just like their vibe and find their sense of humor to be similar to mine.

Favorite cereal?


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 6, 2022)

Probably Fruit Loops, I don't each much cereal tbh.

Favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2022)

Donuts and kolaches!  Recently I've been eating breakfast once again, however, and have been having sausage, egg, cheese croissants.  I don't know why I like them, but I do!

I also really love banana nutella fudge crepes, lol.

Ooo, and chocolate chocolate chip pancakes from IHOP!

Same question?


----------



## Dinosauuur (Apr 6, 2022)

I usually don't eat breakfast and I never really have I guess lol. 

What's your favorite animal?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 6, 2022)

Horses

Do you like the song cardigan by taylor swift?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2022)

I don't listen to Taylor Swift much so I can't say I have even heard that song o.o

What's a hobby of yours?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 6, 2022)

Studying humans.

What kind of music do your parents listen to? (If any, that is).


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2022)

Older music from the 60s-70s.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Apr 7, 2022)

They listen to a lot of rock but I think their favorite is classic rock, like Led Zeppelin and stuff.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 7, 2022)

They listen to different music (pretty much everything from the 80s onwards, but Rock ballads are a favorite).

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2022)

My mom likes classic rock from the 70s/80s, Motown soul stuff, ABBA, and for some reason new hipster pop/rock stuff lol. Dad idk and idc probably just sus stuff anyway.

least fave music genre?


----------



## hauntedhead (Apr 7, 2022)

uhh i don’t hate it but i guess country music

all time fave character?


----------



## Plume (Apr 7, 2022)

Mamimi from FLCL! I also love Asuka from NGE. It's hard to choose, really.

Same question?


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 7, 2022)

Between Killua Zoldyck from HxH and Xiao from Genshin Impact.

Worst game you've ever played?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 7, 2022)

Probably Cubic Ninja… It was stupid. 

Do you like spicy foods?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 7, 2022)

ugh no i hate them i was in tears over a flamin hot cheeto 

same q?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2022)

I used to like spicy foods, but nowadays after what happened to me in the past weeks I don't eat it as much. 

Favorite N64 Game?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 7, 2022)

Paper Mario, for sure. 

Favorite video game series?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Apr 7, 2022)

no idea, 




any ideas for improving my most recent art piece, its a wip


----------



## vinnie (Apr 7, 2022)

no, it looks great!

tips on how to study for exams?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 8, 2022)

Take a head start reviewing just a bit each day will help you when the exam period actually starts. 
If you are a person that learns best by visuals then make sketches/diagrams/etc (there are also videos online on almost any subject these days)
Take more breaks in between but shorter (quick drink/snack/pee breaks to get your focus back)


Favourite breakfast?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 8, 2022)

Baghrir. And I am going to have Baghrir in a couple of minutes! 

A positive memory?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ooh, probably visiting Disneyland in LA with my family in 2013. One of the best holidays ever.

Favourite pringles chips flavour? (If you like pringles!)


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

the original is a classic, but my favourite flavour is a tie between pizza and ketchup. both are so good.  

should you be sleeping right now?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 8, 2022)

No, it's almost 8am. 

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2022)

no it's only 5 pm and i dont need to get up early so no lmao.

whats for dinner?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 8, 2022)

Pasta with pesto.

What do you like about yourself?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 8, 2022)

I've got my own style and I dabble in a lot of hobbies  I like my eyes (dark blue), and I like how I am as a person in general; I always try and be empathetic and friendly! 

Have you ever spent time at a lake resort?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 8, 2022)

I’ve been to a lake but not a lake resort.

What’s your favourite meal to cook?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 8, 2022)

Ramen noodles. Quick and easy.

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2022)

i’ve always thrived in subjects that are less academic and more personal/creative such as photography, careers, etc, so i’d say subjects like those are my favourite. i don’t really have a specific favourite subject, though; just whatever’s easy and doesn’t make me wanna die lmao.

what’s something you’ve never understood?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

Why everyone needs to be taught advanced maths in high school unless you're going to a specific one that lets you take engineer courses in college/uni or stuff lol. I don't need the shadow geometry of a lamp post thank you.

same q?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 11, 2022)

Sub > Dub
I was baffled when I learned majority of people watched Sub when I was younger. Still to this day it’s kinda weird people prefer Sub. There is a few examples people give for why they do, like accurate translations and no censorship, which makes sense tho personally I’ve never been into an anime enough to care about that.
Another reason was better voice acting. Personally I think both are “bad” in the sense that anime VA are pretty exaggerated and dramatic where no one really talks like that. It’s fine if it’s a comedy but when it’s trying to be serious, it’s just silly. To keep this short, I like not needing to read when I watch a show and English voices are more comforting due to familiarity, tho it is funny when the English voices conflicts with the anime due to the characters living in Japan or some language related plot. 

Favourite anime?


----------



## Plume (Apr 11, 2022)

Hard to say, but today I'm gonna go with NANA

Favorite sitcom?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 12, 2022)

Friends.

Favourite comic book character?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2022)

Spider-Man.

Same question?


----------



## petaltail (Apr 12, 2022)

i don't really have one tbh /:

do you make a wish at 11:11?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

i always did that, 11:11 is the magic numba

Do you like MLP:FIM


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 12, 2022)

I haven't ever seen it, so I can't say.

What's my sign?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

this is my sign 






you, good?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 12, 2022)

Jah, I'm gut.

How much do you cuss?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Too much in my mind and on the internet, but irl im a goodie two shoes

Do you ever, just breath manually


----------



## gigii (Apr 12, 2022)

yeah

do you think hamtaro is cute?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

never seen him maybe

are you tired


----------



## gigii (Apr 12, 2022)

yes :,)

what are you gonna eat for lunch?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

i already ate lunch i had peanut butter crackers

do you ever just wake up wayyy too late


----------



## Plume (Apr 12, 2022)

Yep

Choose: fritos or doritos?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

doritos

do you play pikmin


----------



## vinnie (Apr 12, 2022)

Nope, never have.

Favorite music genre?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 13, 2022)

Rock And/Or Roll.

What's the longest song that you have ever listened to?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 13, 2022)

I don’t remember which song/piece it was exactly, but it was probably classical music. Other than classical, maybe Master of Puppets?

Same question?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 13, 2022)

Probably all too well (10 min version) by taylor swift

same q?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

i dont listen to normal music mostly video game osts or mlp?

same q?


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2022)

I haven't kept a record but the longest song on my current playlist is Dumboy by Stove at 9:33 mins

Stars or hearts?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

You can't make me pick like that. D:

Have you ever played any Zelda game?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 13, 2022)

I haven't (I'm terribly, terribly sorry).

With which hand do you write? (And generally do most other things with)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

(That's alright!)
I write with my right hand!

Do you like Halloween?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 13, 2022)

Love it. It's my favorite holiday.

Do you like Valentine's Day?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2022)

Nope.

Do you like waffles?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

Yes! 

Do you like pancakes?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 13, 2022)

Yeah!

 Do you like French toast?


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2022)

Yeah!

Do you like donuts?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2022)

Yep!

What do you think of this song?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

What the heck, it sounds like an intro for a 90's cartoon. XD

What are some of your bad habits (if any)?


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2022)

When anxious, I rub my tongue up against the back of my front teeth. It gives me headaches. :|

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 13, 2022)

I twitch my head if I get nervous/stressed. I've done it since 5th grade.

Same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 13, 2022)

Digging my nails into my palms, biting my nails, tapping my foot on the ground rapidly, tugging at my hair, etc.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 13, 2022)

I bite the inside of my cheeks when I‘m nervous or bored. And I pull my eyebrow hair out until the skin underneath is scratched. 

Same question?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

I cry in my sleep, and i can't stop doing it, for so many reasons.

same q?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 13, 2022)

I have a few I guess? I'm sure everyone has their case of bad habits. Mine would probably be staying up too late when I should be getting a good sleep schedule and not screwing it up. I work pretty early and I feel like if I go to bed early to compensate for that, I don't have that many hours in the day (after work/school) to do anything I really want to. Feels like it'd be a vicious pattern. But I really should try to get more sleep.

Your favorite time of the year?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 13, 2022)

winter, i get to bundle up

same q


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2022)

I really enjoy spingtime, especially when the temp hovers around 50-60 degrees 
(fahrenheit ofc I'm not crazy lmao)


who is your favorite super mario enemy?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 13, 2022)

Kind of hard to decide either: Monty Mole or the "Bros enemies" (Hammer Bros, Fire Bros, Ice Bros, Boomerang Bros etc) I think
What kind of eggs are you hoping we are gonna get for the upcoming TBT Easter event?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 13, 2022)

None because I don't care for the event and I not going to be participating. 

Your favorite TV show?


----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2022)

Of all time? The first that comes to mind is the Sopranos.

Do you prefer your spaghetti with tomato sauce or butter and parmesan?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Tomato sauce! ^^

Do you eat breakfast in the morning?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2022)

yeah :3

least fave book you've read and why?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Nothing really comes to mind, despite the fact that I read a lot.

What is your favorite book?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 14, 2022)

My favorite book is a collection of sheet music for guitar. Does that count? It technically is a book. I don’t read very much besides guitar books.

Same question?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

Thomas The Tank Engine, The Complete Collection, 26 Books in one.

Same q?


----------



## Plume (Apr 14, 2022)

Our Band Could be Your Life by Michael Azerrad

How do you feel about garlic bread?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 14, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> Thomas The Tank Engine, The Complete Collection, 26 Books in one.


You really do have unique interests.

I like garlic bread. 

What is one thing you don’t like to do, but you have to do?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> You really do have unique interests.
> 
> I like garlic bread.
> 
> What is one thing you don’t like to do, but you have to do?


I sure do.


living on this earth

same q?


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 14, 2022)

School, but also just existing in general.

What's your dream job?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Something that has to do with writing. Journalist, author, transcriber, etc. It seems very doable for me! 

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 14, 2022)

Detective.

Same q?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 14, 2022)

Video Game developer or Series Creator. I got lots of ideas that I would like to make into something someday but I don’t know if that will ever happen. 

Waffles, Pancakes, or French Toast?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 14, 2022)

French Toast

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 14, 2022)

Only with syrup. I like cinnamon waffles the most.

Do you like pancakes?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)

YES!

Are you hungry right now?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 14, 2022)

No, I just had some lunch.

Favourite kind of weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

warm and sunny!

least fave ac villager(s)?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 15, 2022)

Beardo and Kevin

What do you enjoy about ACNH the most?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

I don't play it anymore but I guess terraforming was fun lol.

fave donut kind/flavour?


----------



## Plume (Apr 15, 2022)

Hmm! Glazed donuts never disappoint, especially when they're cake donuts.

Same question?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 15, 2022)

Double Chocolate, Pretty Plain but, eh.

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

I definitely like those filled with thick custard "creme", the best!

least fave donut flavour(kind?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 15, 2022)

these crumb donuts, i hate em





same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

of those i've tasted, definitely those caramel covered ones, way too sweet :c

fave movie?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 15, 2022)

_Il Buono, Il Brutto, Il Cattivo _(AKA _The Good, The Bad And The Ugly_)

What's the oldest film that you like?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)

They're.. a lot.
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari, maybe though. Might be earlier silent's I like but.. yeah.​
same q?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 17, 2022)

Oh geez. I don’t know. Maybe Treasure Planet?

Favourite potatoe chip flavour?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2022)

salt & vinegar these days. there used to be an awesome sour cream & cheese flavour when i was a wee kid but they never brought it back and most cheese crisps these days are lame-o.

same q?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 17, 2022)

I don't eat chips at all
Favorite thread to post on, on TBT?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

“What are you happy about today?” 
It’s nice to dig for things to be happy about even when you’re not really have a good day.

Do you have a habit of overthinking things?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2022)

99% of the time yes..

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 17, 2022)

Same, lol. 99% of the time. It’s a bad habit, but you can’t be too careful.

Should you be sleeping right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2022)

no it's noon here 

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

Not sure, as long as there's a lot of cheese + meat, and less vegetables. Some cheesy taco shells would be swell.

Same question?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 17, 2022)

I actually hate tacos, I have twice as many taste buds as the average person and the combination of flavors is just too much for me.

Do you have any weird medical conditions/allergies/phobias?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 17, 2022)

I have PSR(Photic Sneeze Reflex) if that's weird
What's your favorite piece of clothing you own?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 17, 2022)

I am not someone who is into clothes, but I guess it would have to be long pants (I don't like shorts) 

Do you find appointments too long?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

Who doesn't? Why do they make you arrive so early, anyway?? 

Do you answer questions with a question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 17, 2022)

Are you a human being?

What's one of your most visited websites? (Besides this forum).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

It's a secret to everybody. 

Quotev, Nookazon, Archive of Our Own.
And another one, but I cannot say it.
...It starts with the letter R, though.

Is your room clean or messy at the moment?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 17, 2022)

You better not be visiting any inappropriate sites or I'm going to tell your daddy XD

It's clessy.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

Messy, I should clean it. ;w;

Favorite K.K. song in AC?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 17, 2022)

I like a lot of them, but K.K. Disco was a song that I didn't think I would like as much I do. It's pretty catchy.

Started any new hobbies lately?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 17, 2022)

Yes, drawing! 

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 18, 2022)

Nope. I do what I always do. Watch YouTube and play video games. 

What was the worst game you’ve ever played?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2022)

There are a lot, but Borderlands 2 for PC cause it never had a proper save function, like if quit and save like past the first area you still had to re-do it. Idk if they ever fixed it but yeah. Also any game with a force tutorial that was harder than the game.

same q?


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 18, 2022)

Honestly, some crappy NSFW Newgrounds game I can't speak of here.

If you were a reinforcement sailing here this morning, who must wait to see the horizon, where exactly would you be?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> Honestly, some crappy NSFW Newgrounds game I can't speak of here.
> 
> If you were a reinforcement sailing here this morning, who must wait to see the horizon, where exactly would you be?


by the port or on a boat but tbh idk ...

worst clue from former years?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 18, 2022)

Honestly I never really got into these until the ones we did for the camp event. I'm not very good with them as it is. Probably doesn't help that my only experience with it was that one event so everyone else probably has years under their belt. The ones I got were by accident.

I think I messed up my teammates more than I helped them and made them second guess themselves lol.

A movie or game that you're anticipating sometime this year?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 18, 2022)

Pokémon Scarlet and Violet. It’s Gen 9 so a lot of new stuff will get added, especially new Pokémon, and it’s gonna be the first true open world Pokémon game. 

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2022)

^that one and Splatoon 3!

game(s) you regret getting?


----------



## deana (Apr 19, 2022)

I don't think there is any specific game that comes to mind, but I wish I would stop buying too many games and then not playing them 

What's your favourite card game?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 20, 2022)

Probably exploding kittens

same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 20, 2022)

N/A. Don't play enough card games to be able to say.

What's your moon sign?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 20, 2022)

Does that just mean the moon phase the day you were born? I was born on a waxing gibbous.

Do you think the traits of your zodiac sign apply to you?


----------



## AtomicNyx (Apr 20, 2022)

I think some of my zodiac's traits do apply to me sometimes. I'm an Aries, so I guess that explains my "fiery" temper and the need to be right?  not particularly proud of those two traits, but it's fun to read about how our zodiac signs can explain some things.

Which animal would other people say is your spirit animal and do you agree?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 20, 2022)

A lot of people would say I'm a horse because I love them and they're my favorite animal, but I would actually disagree because horses allow human beings to sit on their backs and I am impatient.


----------



## Lumos (Apr 20, 2022)

(Answering the previous question because there wasn't one asked )
(Also this is my 90th post! )

I've been told cats, and I agree <3 I'm big into things such as animal spirits and familiars (and other things like crystals and tarot, not so much 'Witchcraft', I wouldn't say, but elements of it!) and I've always felt very drawn to cats, although growing up my family always had dogs - my mum is very anti-cat! (Side note: She likes them to fuss over in the street or say hello to, she'll let my cat curl up in her lap if she's visiting... But she doesn't want to be a cat owner at all, she's a dog woman through and through ) In any case, I've researched the meaning behind cats being a spirit animal, generally they represent loyalty to those you are close with, independence, feeling calm in the night time, curiosity etc, which is me to a T! I could delve on about this forever but I'm going to stop babbling... 

Do you collect anything IRL?


----------



## Plume (Apr 20, 2022)

I guess you could say I collect plants! I'm trying to accumulate a collection of those little handblown glass paper weights, but I only have 4 so far.

Same question?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 20, 2022)

i accidentally seem to be collecting tote bags, i just can't resist cute ones i see and they're handy for groceries so that's an added bonus 

do you wear socks to bed?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 20, 2022)

Yeah. Something about the feeling of my blanket making my bare feet sweaty just doesn't appeal to me. 

Do you like math?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 20, 2022)

no I suck at math
Do you feel bored right now?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> no I suck at math
> Do you feel bored right now?


I want to divide Math's face with my fist lol

Personally, no. I'm content. But that's probably cause I had a long day of work and it's nice just to relax now.

Do you have a favorite time of the day?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 21, 2022)

The evening. The mornings are often full of work and worries, but in the evening I can relax and feel good. 

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 21, 2022)

Night time is so peaceful.

What’s a lesson you learned too late in life?


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2022)

take care of your teeth. going to the dentist with 20+ cavities in your mouth and requiring a bunch of fillings, root canals and even extractions because you just didn’t take care of your teeth is painful, expensive and downright embarrassing. i neglected them for most of my life, and now i’m paying the price (literally) for it. 

same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 21, 2022)

Don’t chase after people. If they aren’t interested in you, a friendship won’t work out anyways. 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2022)

That most people in life are only in it for themselves.

Do you like sundaes?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes, I have to be in the mood though. 

What will be the next big event happening in your life?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2022)

No idea honestly, not much for them anyway.

Do you like boiled eggs?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes!

Do you enjoy decorating your home?


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2022)

Yeah!

What do you think Kirby is jamming to?


----------



## Lumos (Apr 21, 2022)

He's jamming to his power ballad 

What's your favourite Disney/Pixar/(I've forgotten the other franchise!!) movie?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 21, 2022)

I wasn't certain what all of those films were, so I briefly looked up a list of them. Judging from that, I would say _Toy Story_ (the first one).

Strangest or most "exotic" food that you've eaten so far?



ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> Does that just mean the moon phase the day you were born? I was born on a waxing gibbous.
> 
> Do you think the traits of your zodiac sign apply to you?



Oh, I meant as in the sun/moon/rising or ascendant sign (which is supposed to be one of the 12 zodiac signs), but no worries. I should've been more specific.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 22, 2022)

I don’t really get opportunity to eat exotic food so maybe Sushi?

If you could have any creature, real or not, living or robot, as a pet what would it be?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 22, 2022)

A winged unicorn. I want my winged unicorn. Right. Now.

What types of apples do you prefer?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 22, 2022)

I don’t eat apples anymore, but I preferred the red ones.

Do you like oranges?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

yeah i guess, i prefer them in fruit salad or just juice though.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Apr 22, 2022)

Yeah, they're tasty. I hate orange scented things, though.

Least favorite product scent(perfume, shampoo, soap, etc)?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2022)

Probably berry-scented.  Don't like it that much.

Favorite dinner food?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 22, 2022)

Since I'm on a diet my new favorite food item is a Veggie-Burger. They taste pretty good 

Favorite Healthy Food?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

wholegrain rice, mackerel, avocados etc.

worst song you ever heard?


----------



## Plume (Apr 22, 2022)

"happy" by pharrell williams (had to search that in an incognito tab to identify the artist, I am that repulsed by it)

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

yeah it's rather gross. but yeah i'd say most soundcloud rap or billy eyelash pop to be honest.

fave kind of music?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 22, 2022)

The rocky kind.

How frequently do you shower/bathe?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 22, 2022)

I'd say around every 1-2 days. I hate feeling gross.

Favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 22, 2022)

Rarely eat ice cream anymore, but I remember liking vanilla & cookie dough/chocolate chip the most.

What's an ingredient in food that you usually try to avoid? (If any at all).


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 22, 2022)

Oh there's a long list, i have twice as many taste buds as the average person so I'm picky af 

same q?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 22, 2022)

Mayo. I don't eat anything with a lot of it. Coleslaw, potato salad, anything. 

Do you play any instruments?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 22, 2022)

Not currently, but I used to! And not just for school, either. XD I used to play the ocarina during my free time! I think I should start doing that again.

Have you ever gotten covid before?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 22, 2022)

I haven’t. 

What video game has the best soundtrack in your opinion?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 22, 2022)

I would say The Legend of Zelda.

Do you like tea?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 22, 2022)

Nah I prefer Coffee (with Sugar Free Creamer of course) 

What type of genre of games do you enjoy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 22, 2022)

Puzzle-solving, platformer, and life simulation.

What's your favorite TV show/series?


----------



## dude98 (Apr 23, 2022)

Funny thing Im actually binging Regular Show. 

Dream vacation spot?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

(I love Regular Show!!)
A cozy cabin in the mountains! (Maybe in British Columbia)

What time is it for you? (For me it's 11:29 AM!)


----------



## vinnie (Apr 23, 2022)

10:35 AM.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

5.38 PM

Are you allergic to nuts/legumes?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 23, 2022)

No, I am actually allergic to nothing. 

What one thing in your life would you change if you could?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

To not have Asperger, really. I don't think "being overly interested in something and having unnecessary knowledge" weighs up the bad lol. Also i suck at maths/art etc. so it's not like it's any superpower or anything -.-

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)

Same to be honest.

Do you like sour cream?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

Aha, n o.

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)

One, but I don't talk to them anymore.

Favorite music genre?


----------



## King koopa (Apr 23, 2022)

It's kind of a mix, but right now it's neo soul!

Would you say being a only child is a blessing or a curse?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 23, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> A winged unicorn. I want my winged unicorn. Right. Now.
> 
> What types of apples do you prefer?


Fun Fact: a winged Unicorn is called an Alicorn


Neither?

Would you rather never needing to sleep or never needing to eat?
You can still do it but it’s now optional and not needed to live.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 23, 2022)

Never needing to sleep. That was easy.  Eating is a joy anyways.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

Not needing to sleep. So much more free time, and I have trouble with sleep anyways. And like @/TurnipBell20 said, eating is an absolute joy.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 23, 2022)

I think I'd pick the opposite: Never needing to eat again. That way I'd save a lot on groceries and I'd also survive any oncoming worldwide famine while other humans savagely devour each other (another bonus is never having to take another dump again XD).

What was the last thread that you posted in?



NovariusHaze said:


> Fun Fact: a winged Unicorn is called an Alicorn



I think I might have heard of that once or twice before, but can't recall. I was going to say a "Pegasus" at first, but those seem to be slightly different from a unicorn (as in they don't have a horn).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 23, 2022)

It was in the "The Person Below Me" thread.

Have you played Animal Crossing today?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 23, 2022)

No. I haven’t played in a while.

Do you drink a lot of water?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 23, 2022)

No, I really should drink more
Have you ever took a break for a day or two from TBT because there wasn't anything interesting going on lately and then you came back?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 23, 2022)

Yes a lot of times back when I first joined the site and for other reasons that I will not mentioned because its very personal. 

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 24, 2022)

I haven’t been on TBT for too long, but I believe I checked in everyday. Maybe I skipped a day or two when I was busy in RL. 

Do you think you should go to bed earlier?


----------



## dude98 (Apr 24, 2022)

Eh not really. I get home around midnight or close to 1 so I wanna stay up.and relax a little

Same question


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

Nah. I like going to sleep at 4 in the morning.

If you could have ANY super powers imaginable, what would it be?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 24, 2022)

The ability to read peoples’ minds. It’d be a blessing and a curse, but damn, it would sure be useful.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 24, 2022)

I would choose the ability to read people‘s minds, too. That would be very useful in my current situation. 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2022)

I would just have One For All from My Hero Academia and be stronger than everyone else, lmao.

Do you like tacos, burritos, or fajitas more?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 24, 2022)

Burritos are my favorite. I prefer soft shells.

Do you like Taco Bell?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 24, 2022)

I have only had it once and it was alright. 

What's your favourite takeout/fast food?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2022)

Poké Bowl for sure. 

same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 24, 2022)

I don't like to eat fast food and abstain from doing so (for a variety of reasons).

Are you good at (physically) playing any sports?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 24, 2022)

Nah, unless you count marching band as a sport.

Sameq?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 24, 2022)

Yes, horseback riding.

same q?


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm decent at tennis, but it has been a while since I have played.

Do you have an iPad (or other tablet device)?


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 24, 2022)

I do! But I never use it 

What’s ur fav acnh villager!?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 24, 2022)

Alfonso <3

Current favourite tv show?


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 24, 2022)

Don't really do favourites with tv shows, I've seen so many over the years! I most recently finished the first season of Severance and really enjoyed that. Not something I'd usually watch, but I got into it nonetheless. 

What is your favourite ds game (not 3ds)?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 24, 2022)

I might have to say Pokémon Diamond. I believe it’s the DS game I’ve played the most. I love the Underground, tho the Grand Underground in BDSP is a huge improvement (even tho they removed Goods, Traps, and capture the flag). I always tend to play Pokémon games more than other games, tho I do like other games like Mario Kart DS.

What would you do with a million dollars?


----------



## deana (Apr 25, 2022)

Just buy a house and probably invest most of it. I would love to have the stability of having my own place and not having to deal with crappy landlords. 

How often do you typically go clothing shopping?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 25, 2022)

Once every 6 months. 

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)

Hmm...if I see something I like, I'll buy it if it's within my price range. It's kind of random. Maybe about every 3 months...ish?

Is there something you're on the fence about buying?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 25, 2022)

Probably whether or not I want to buy another cherry tree since it looks like the one I've had for two years is dead or close to dying. I've had a lot of trouble trying to get a cherry tree to take so I may just give up even though I really want to have one.

Any big plans for when the weather starts to get warmer?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm planning to half-lease a horse for the summer, and I am really looking forward to riding him in the nice weather when he comes in a few weeks.  

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2022)

Going for a regular walk or even biking.

Is it still snowing from where you are?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 25, 2022)

Not at all. Lately, it's been up in the 80s or mid-70s.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2022)

Nah, it's been rainy and either too hot or too cold.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 26, 2022)

Nope. 

Do you believe in those tarot card/personal readings that claim to be super accurate?


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2022)

No, I could never.

What is something that you do every day?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 27, 2022)

Drink water.

What is the worst website that you've ever used?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 27, 2022)

I don’t know? I’d say Omegle. I use it sometimes for a good time, but it’s mostly just people spamming their kik or looking for a relationship. It gets old pretty fast. Nobody is looking for actual friends or conversation. 

What type of videos do you usually watch on YouTube?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 27, 2022)

I mostly watch guitar covers and lessons. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2022)

Music, sometimes movies cause there are some hidden gems you can watch for free there.

Least fave fruit?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

Do tomatoes count? If not, then I would say any type of melon. (i.e. watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, etc.)

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2022)

id say tomatoes yeah and i agree with melons as well, most except watermelon taste yuck!

ever played neopets?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

I have not!

have you played Animal Jam before?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Apr 27, 2022)

Used to be OBSESSED with it.

Do you usually wear lighter or darker clothing?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

Darker. And if someone calls me emo one more time I'm gonna-

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Apr 27, 2022)

Darker

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 28, 2022)

Darkest.

Do you like...... garlic?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 28, 2022)

I like garlic bread if that counts.

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 28, 2022)

no
If you could choose to make it be any time of day you want for the rest of your life what time would you make it be?


----------



## Neb (Apr 28, 2022)

Probably mid evening. I like the orange sky and mild temperature.

Do you prefer hot weather or cold weather?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 28, 2022)

Hot weather, no contest. 

Do you go out to eat more or eat at home more?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 28, 2022)

I eat at home a lot. Only really go out for special occasions. 

What video game are you playing most at the moment?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2022)

PoGo if it counts lol.

same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

Does Cat Game and Nintendo Badge Arcade count? XDXD

Did you eat breakfast this morning?
(Unless you're scrolling through TBT during ungodly hours, in that case go back to bed)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 28, 2022)

No, I haven't eaten anything.

Do you believe in free speech for the dumb?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2022)

Sure.

Do you believe that most wealth should be concentrated in the top 1% of people living in the US???


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 28, 2022)

*NOOOOOOAAAAHHHH*

Do you even care if I die bleedin'?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 29, 2022)

As long as you’re not evil, then yes. 

Are Humans responsible enough to make choices for themselves?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

Of course they are!

Are  you still in school?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2022)

Nope, good riddance.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 29, 2022)

Nope.

Do you like your eye colour?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2022)

yes, i mean it could have been worse but it's also rather bland.

same q?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 29, 2022)

yes! I have dark brown eyes and I think they are very nice!!

Whats your favorite letter?


----------



## Plume (Apr 29, 2022)

I guess I'll say C since that is the letter my name starts with! I like how it hugs the other letters, unlike the K version of my name.

Favorite number?


----------



## deana (Apr 29, 2022)

13 probably because my birthday is on the 13th of October, or I like two digit numbers that end in 7 like 27, 37, 47 etc. I don't know why 


What model of cellphone do you have? (if you have one)


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 29, 2022)

I forgot. I believe it’s the iPhone 11 Pro. 

Same question?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 29, 2022)

I have a Galaxy A52 5G its a pretty expensive phone that I got last year after my old phone broke. 

What is your least favorite game?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 29, 2022)

Not entirely certain, but it's probably either some SNES game based on a cartoon series/film or about sports. _Tecmo Super Bowl_, _The Last Action Hero _and _The Jungle Book _are all contenders for my least favourite video game.

Based on the title, which film would you be interested in viewing more: _The Devil's Nightmare_ or _Night Train To Terror_?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2022)

Night Train To Terror.

How many times have you listened to a particular soundtrack on repeat?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

Too many times, I'd say 40 for an hour straight for one specific song (Sky from Friday Night Funkin' - Vs. Sky Mod..... Or any other FNF song that was 1:30 minutes long and played for exactly an hour).

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2022)

I don't know honestly, I don't really count.

How's the weather where you are?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 30, 2022)

It’s 12C and sunny, so … it’s okay. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2022)

cold and rainy, can't be many degrees?

fave manga?


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 30, 2022)

HxH

Any plans this weekend?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2022)

not really.. sleep i guess.

same q?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Apr 30, 2022)

Nope!

Favorite song?


----------



## Plume (Apr 30, 2022)

Little Fury Things by Dinosaur Jr!

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

Excluding video game OSTs, I would probably say Bad Romance, Camel by Camel, Chop Suey, or Somebody's Watching Me. (I can't pick one, I like them all.)

Out of the four songs I just listed, which one do you like the most?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 30, 2022)

Somebody's Watching Me.

Do you like rock music?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

I guess I do!
(And dang it, I forgot about Blinding Lights- Oh well.)

Do you spend most of your time indoors or outdoors?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)

Indoors.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

Also indoors, but I'm trying to go outside more. (By taking walks and doing homework/reading in my backyard instead of inside).

How many pets do you have?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 30, 2022)

3 cats! We used to have some dogs, but sadly, it was just too much for us. They both went to great homes, though! One went to my grandmother who needed a companion while the other went to one of my best friends!

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)

3 cats as well!  One of them is behind me sleeping on my bed right now.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

I used to have three, but our two cats became outdoor cats, so we're left with my dog Shadow. But she might have puppies soon!

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm allergic to Penicillin. Luckily, that's the only thing.

Favorite flower?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)

Roses! So pretty.

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Apr 30, 2022)

Forget-me-nots. I planted a bunch of them yesterday!

What's your favorite TBT collectible?


----------



## deana (May 1, 2022)

Aurora sky is my dream 

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## vinnie (May 1, 2022)

I went for my birthday last year! The beach personally isn't my favorite place, but my family really wanted to go.

What's your favorite Nintendo game besides Animal Crossing?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

I think we all know the answer to that. XD

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 2, 2022)

I don’t like chocolate, and I don’t like ice cream (except for very few flavors). I wouldn’t do anything for a Klondike bar. 

What is the weirdest thing you ever ate?


----------



## Plume (May 2, 2022)

Hmm. I tried umeboshi once and was blown away by how salty it was! 

Least favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2022)

fish balls, fried potatoes etc. also i don't eat pork meat/ham etc. so that too ig.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2022)

Some vegetables to be honest.

Favorite color?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 2, 2022)

Burgundy. 

Same question?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 2, 2022)

Blue! 

Do you ever feel lonely sometimes?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 2, 2022)

Sometimes yes, but fortunately I have always been an independent person and I do prefer to be alone most of the time (and actually enjoy it). That doesn't mean that I don't have social skills though - I can communicate and spend time with just about anyone (even absolute strangers), but being in social circles too much and constant talking just simply makes me feel kind of "drained".

Have you never been mellow?


----------



## Plume (May 2, 2022)

I've tried to find a comfort from inside me~

Do you enjoy silence?


----------



## vinnie (May 2, 2022)

Sometimes. When I'm alone, I love silence. When silence is awkward, I dislike it.

Do you like popcorn?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

I fricking _love_ popcorn!

Favorite YouTuber/Twitch streamer (if any)?


----------



## vinnie (May 2, 2022)

Sykkuno

Favorite singer?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

Michael Jackson is a fricking LEGEND.

What's your favorite thread on TBT?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 2, 2022)

I am not certain, but if I had to choose then maybe the "Place your random thoughts" thread.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

The out of context quotes thread
					

I spent some time researching this and looking back, and saw a couple threads like this, but not quite the same.  Basically, in this thread you can post ANY out of context quote either from TBT or something a fictional character or someone has said.  Only rules are to follow TBT rules and...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Do you curse/swear a lot?


----------



## vinnie (May 2, 2022)

Too much lol. In middle school, I started doing it. Ever since then, I do it constantly even when I'm not meaning to.

Same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

I do, but not a ton. I try to watch my language because I don't want it turning into a habit.

Do you mainly use YouTube for music or watching videos?


----------



## vinnie (May 2, 2022)

Watching videos. I use Spotify for music.

Favorite animal crossing villager?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

Apollo! <3

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (May 2, 2022)

Moe!

Do you like Spongebob?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

I liked it more when I was younger, but it's not a bad show! Not sure if I'd voluntarily watch it nowadays though, despite my love for cartoons.

Favorite childhood movie?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 3, 2022)

Too many to pick. I grew up watching a lot of Disney movies. I would say my faves would be The Little Mermaid, Lion King, Beauty and the Beast. 

Same question?


----------



## Neb (May 3, 2022)

I watched the SpongeBob SquarePants movie _every time it aired on TV_. There were no exceptions. If I had to guess I’ve watched it at least 20 times. I loved it that much.

Favorite game console?


----------



## Croconaw (May 3, 2022)

Right now, it’s the XBOX Series X. 

Do you need anything to help you sleep at night? (A fan, calming sounds, etc.)


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Right now, it’s the XBOX Series X.
> 
> Do you need anything to help you sleep at night? (A fan, calming sounds, etc.)


Funny you say that. It’s currently 4am where I am, woke from a weird dream, and just laying here. The fan helps me and my boyfriend sleep, but just not working well tonight for me. Sometimes calm sounds help too (YouTube).

If you have, how long did it take you to finish your island?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 3, 2022)

I have finished my island once, but I didn’t really think about it when I did it. I just decorated it, and at some point it was finished. Took me a couple weeks maybe? I am currently re-decorating my island, but I am by far not done. 

How are you?


----------



## honeyaura (May 3, 2022)

(Same, I’ve never gotten to finish before taking a long break, now decorating my new island lol)

Somewhat fine, got maybe a couple hours of sleep to hold me through.

Favorite comfort food?


----------



## Plume (May 3, 2022)

Macaroni and cheese.

Same question?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2022)

Since I'm on a diet the only food that seems to comfort me is my favorite snack that is Cheetos but I can only eat really small bags just so I don't overeat those so often. 

Do you like going outside?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2022)

If the weather is nice, sure!

same q?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2022)

No I'm mostly an indoor person and I had a lot of bad experience with outside. (its too personal) 

Do you watch the news media often?


----------



## deana (May 3, 2022)

If by watching you mean literally watching news then never, I prefer to keep up with things just by reading articles. I do try to keep somewhat up to date on things. Of course the news is nothing but terrifying lately 

What song do you currently have on repeat?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 3, 2022)

It’s not just one song. Kids In America, See Emily Play, What A Feeling, Artifical Sweetener, and many more. Most of the time I have a playlist of songs that I listen to almost daily for a while. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> It’s not just one song. Kids In America, See Emily Play, What A Feeling, Artifical Sweetener, and many more. Most of the time I have a playlist of songs that I listen to almost daily for a while.
> 
> Same question?


I see See Emily Play, I approve  

Pretty much anything Theodorakis/Farantouri as of now, and the occasional Johnny's Entertainment stuff.

Least fave candy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

Licorice

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)

Same, licorice is gross to be honest.

Favorite signature you've had while using this site?


----------



## vinnie (May 3, 2022)

There was a really cute one of my oc, but no one could see it.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)

My current one.  It's by a GFX artist and looks really appealing.

Do you like fries?


----------



## moo_nieu (May 3, 2022)

yes, and now im craving them lol

if you had to live as a non-human animal, which animal would you choose and why?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

I would say a cat! I think it would be very interesting, and I love cats. (Also I recently read _The Cats of Tanglewood Forest_.)

Same question?


----------



## Plume (May 3, 2022)

Cat...it'd be pretty much the same lifestyle I'm living now.

Is there something you're really angry about?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2022)

People taking advantage of others.

Has the sun set from where you live?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (May 3, 2022)

Not yet.

How many pillows do you sleep with?


----------



## vinnie (May 3, 2022)

5. I've got to have two on either side of me, lay on two, and snuggle with another one.

Same q?


----------



## moo_nieu (May 3, 2022)

2 since recently. one is a little thicker so i swap between them depending if i want to lay on my back or side

what is your favorite food?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2022)

Popcorn chicken with panko breading!

Are you okay?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)

No.

How was your day?


----------



## Neb (May 3, 2022)

Pretty decent. I got some studying done and ate some Thai food.

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 3, 2022)

Kinda meh. Did a lot of work today.

Do you drink lots of water?


----------



## deana (May 4, 2022)

No, I drink a lot less than I probably should and I am aware of it 

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## vinnie (May 4, 2022)

Yep. I have since second grade.

Same q?


----------



## Croconaw (May 4, 2022)

Nope. I don’t need them. I was fortunate enough to have great vision.

Do you like fruit punch?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 4, 2022)

Yes! 

What’s the time where you live?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

6:58 AM, it's a school day.

Did you ever fall asleep in class at school?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2022)

No, never to close to falling asleep, but I did get to the point of being very sleepy and semi-dozing off. It was usually during a very boring class where the teacher never tried to engage the students and stuff was always straight from the book or some kind of regurgitated powerpoint/projector presentation.

Favorite time of the year?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

Christmas because when the entire year is coming to an end you finally get to relax and enjoy the holidays. 

Favorite weather?


----------



## Plume (May 4, 2022)

Not windy, not sunny, about 67 degrees.

Do you prefer to write with a pen or pencil?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2022)

Pens for sure, don't like pencils since they break or hurt your hand while writing(unless you use refillable lead ones but they also break so)

same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

I guess it depends on the situation, but I like to alternate between the two.

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## sej (May 4, 2022)

one sadly : (

what did you have for lunch today?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 4, 2022)

Wraps. 

Same question?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Christmas because when the entire year is coming to an end you finally get to relax and enjoy the holidays.
> 
> Favorite weather?


I like Christmas to, but with my warehouse job it's a bit hectic during that time of the year. And it just doesn't stop until March. You'd think people would get sick of partying lol. Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, football season starts, Valentines, Easter/March Madness. It's just insane lol. But I still try to find some time to enjoy it.

I had a fried chicken sandwich and some leftover fries. It was pretty good. I heat it up in my toaster oven.

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

I had Sugar Free Jello, Blueberry Sauce, and some Apple Juice. I am trying to watch what I eat because I don't want to damage my health. 

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2022)

oat rice and chicken

what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

Cereal, I think.

Did you eat supper yet? If so, what did you eat?


----------



## Plume (May 4, 2022)

I had toast with an egg and some green beans.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 5, 2022)

It’s 06:37 am, I haven’t eaten supper yet. 

An interesting fact about you?


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2022)

There's nothing interesting about me that I haven't already posted about.

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 5, 2022)

Maybe that I like everything retro? I’d like to decorate my room/apartment so that it looks like a room from the 80s/90s. 

Do you use your PC or phone more often?


----------



## Neb (May 5, 2022)

I use my phone more. Unlike my PC it doesn’t take several hours to boot and open a browser. That being said, browsing on a computer does feel better.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2022)

Probably phone, I mean my laptop is basically sitting in its place and I definitely use the phone more if you'd compare hours.

Least fave food?


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 6, 2022)

Raisins probably.

What video game have you been currently playing?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe!

Same question?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

I've been playing Super Mario World again the last few days, just felt like gettin the SNES out 

do you have any plants in your house/room?


----------



## Croconaw (May 6, 2022)

I don’t have any plants, nope.

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

Coffee and oatmeal.

Do you like Mario (the series/franchise)?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2022)

Yeah, some games are just bad but in general it's a good series and stuff.

Collectibles you want on site?


----------



## Croconaw (May 7, 2022)

I want a Puppers variation of the Mom’s Plush.

Do you like to travel?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 7, 2022)

Yeah, I do!


Any plans for Mother's Day?


----------



## Neb (May 7, 2022)

I’ll call my birth mom and ask her if she got her gift. If she isn’t too tired from work I’ll probably talk with her for a while.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2022)

Not really, our aren't until 29th but maybe I'll give her a small gift or stuff.

ever played cookie clicker?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 7, 2022)

No, but my brother has.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

yeah i'm doing right now but it sure gets slow one you get into trillion upgrades lol

least fave video game(s)?


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2022)

Sometimes turn-based games (Pokemon being the exception). And anything else too complicated with too much to learn. Guess that’s just me getting older lol

What was first video game you’ve played that you can remember?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins, probably. Great game, wish I could get some Gameboy and play it again now.

same q?


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2022)

Sonic the Hedgehog 1 or 2 I think? Was at a family friend’s house for Christmas, and had a blast with it.

What head/earphones do you use?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

some basic pink ones for my mp3player, i dont really have any dedicated laptop ones either so i just those with an adapter for that as well.

fave candy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

Skittles!

Same question?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 8, 2022)

Ahoj-Brause.

Is something bothering you right now?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

Yeah there is. I'll try to not think about it too much though.

Least fave trends/fashion?


----------



## vinnie (May 8, 2022)

Basically any trend that goes around on tiktok. I just don't get the appeal of them :/

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2022)

90s tween/teen clothes/fashion that seems to be everywhere. Being a 90s baby/kid I had to go thru and see a lot so defo no thanks.

do you like avocados?


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2022)

Yep!

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2022)

Absolutely, I can eat them daily.

Chocolates or chips/crisps?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 8, 2022)

Chips, I don’t like chocolate. 

Favorite kind of berries?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 8, 2022)

Blueberries since I heard they are healthy and can help lower blood sugar. 

Favorite movie?


----------



## vinnie (May 8, 2022)

Edward Scissorhands.

Same q?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 8, 2022)

Terminator 2 Judgement Day. Its still a masterpiece! 

Favorite Mario Game?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

New Super Mario Bros Wii!

Favorite Zelda game?


----------



## nyx~ (May 8, 2022)

Breath of the Wild

What's your favorite type of amusement park ride (if you have one)?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 8, 2022)

Probably motion simulators because i won’t ride anything that has actual drops haha, my favorite one is Flight of Passage at Disney World.

same q?


----------



## daitokai (May 8, 2022)

fast and extreme ones ! i like getting all shaky after an intense ride lol

are you a morning person or a night owl ?


----------



## vinnie (May 8, 2022)

Definitely a night owl. I can't stand waking up in the mornings. 

Same q?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 8, 2022)

Night owl. I stay up all hours of the night lols. 

Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)

Christmas!

Do you like pasta?


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 9, 2022)

Sometimes

What’s your favourite animal?


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

Birds ^^

Did you do anything notable over the weekend? ^^


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 9, 2022)

No, because unfortunately I was sick.

If you like pokemon, which pokemon is your favourite?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (May 9, 2022)

Goodra is my favorite!

When was the last time you went to a movie theater?


----------



## honeyaura (May 9, 2022)

Too long ago. Before the pandemic. I wanna go back soon lol

What do you usually eat/drink first thing in the morning?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2022)

Coffee!

Do you like eating mushrooms?


----------



## Croconaw (May 9, 2022)

I don’t like mushrooms, so no.

How do you like your tea?


----------



## honeyaura (May 9, 2022)

Oh woops!
Hot, milky and sweet lol

What’s something you like to eat that is uncommon, or not many others may like?


----------



## daitokai (May 9, 2022)

durian! if you're not used to it it might be just unappetizing for you lol

do you take off your shoes at home ?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2022)

yes obviously

do you like avocado?


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 9, 2022)

yeah! I don't get to eat them very often though :_(_

do you sleep with socks on?


----------



## allainah (May 9, 2022)

No but I can because im a monster

How many hours of sleep do you usually get a night?


----------



## honeyaura (May 9, 2022)

Ranges from 3-6 lately, trying to fix it lol

Do you have to take/do anything to help you sleep at night?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 9, 2022)

Not really. I drink a little bit of water, but that's it.

Is there a specific food that you really dislike?


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

I will name a few. Goulash, chicken casserole, loaded baked potato soup, and stroganoff.

How is your sleep schedule?


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2022)

It has been terrible for the past two years, but I'm getting better with it recently.

Do you like rhubarb pie?


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2022)

I haven't tried it.

Favorite YouTuber(s)?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 9, 2022)

_My time has come._
Definitely Poofesure, but I also really like Dagnel and PointCrow!

Same question?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 9, 2022)

I don't really follow people who do that. I do come across some interesting clips about people talking about strange but true mysteries/facts or the person who runs the daily dose account. Other than that I don't follow anyone or thing heavily.

Do you have any big vacations or trips planned this year?


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2022)

No.

Do you like sushi?


----------



## Shawna (May 10, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> _My time has come._
> Definitely Poofesure, but I also really like Dagnel and PointCrow!
> 
> Same question?


CALLED IT 

I haven’t tried it, I don’t think it is something I would like.

Speaking of, what is your favorite food?


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2022)

Sushi.....

Do you like waffles?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 10, 2022)

Yes, waffles are great, especially with powdered sugar. 

Favorite browser games as a kid/teen?


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2022)

Neopets, Club Penguin, some Pokemon fan browser games, and I'm probably forgetting something else.

What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## DaisyFan (May 10, 2022)

Cheesecake!

What is your favorite childhood show?


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2022)

Totally Spies, and also a bunch of Swedish stuff.

same q?


----------



## Shawna (May 10, 2022)

Spongebob ^^

Favorite video game besides Animal Crossing?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 10, 2022)

Right now probably Minecraft and Switch Sports. 

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 10, 2022)

I am not sure if I can pick just one. _Super Mario All-Stars + Super Mario World_, _Kirby Super Star_ and _Resident Evil 4 _are amongst some of my favourites.

How do we sleep while our beds are burning?


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2022)

Because we're all really _cool_.  

Any plans for this coming weekend?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 10, 2022)

No, just a funeral.

Do you like gum?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2022)

like chewing/bubble gum? Yes.

do you have pollen allergies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

No, I don't have any allergies at all!

Do you have a Wii?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 11, 2022)

Yes, I still have the Wii my family bought in 2009. 

Same question?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2022)

No I missed out on it. 

Favorite Gaming Console?


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)

The GameCube  

Same question?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2022)

SNES! First gaming console I owned that got me into gaming. 

Same Question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

It's a tie between the Wii and the Switch, I can't choose one because I like both!

What was your first AC game?


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)

Animal Crossing for the GameCube.

 

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

Wild World!

Do you like candy?


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)

No.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (May 11, 2022)

Some of it, but very picky.

Do you like Mountain Dew?


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 11, 2022)

not really.

thoughts on Mr. Sketch scented fruit markers?


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 12, 2022)

They are ok I guess?

Favourite anime character? Can be from an Anime, Manga, or Video game.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)

Shinichi Izumi from Parasyte the maxim (since I relate to him the most).

Same question?


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2022)

Since I’m not into Anime, I’ll say my favorite video game character: Mousse from the Papa Louie Franchise.

Do you like ASMR videos?


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2022)

They aren’t my cup of tea.

Are you a night owl or an early bird?


----------



## Shawna (May 13, 2022)

Night owl. ^^

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2022)

Can be either one.

Do you like tea?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

Yes, I do!

Do you like coffee?


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2022)

Yes!

Fave kind of pasta?


----------



## Plume (May 13, 2022)

Angelhair!

Favorite book?


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2022)

Loads. But one of my #1 is Almost Transparent Blue by Ryu Murakami.

same q?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 13, 2022)

Cat’s Eye by Margaret Atwood

Books or graphic novels?


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2022)

Books generally. Not much for that kind of text-comic stuff honestly.

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## mogyay (May 13, 2022)

dill and pickle 100%!!!!!!!!!

dream job?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 13, 2022)

Novelist

Same q?


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2022)

Floor detailer. 

What video game release are you currently looking forward to?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

BotW 2.

Same q?


----------



## Merielle (May 13, 2022)

Jack Jeanne!

Same question?


----------



## Neb (May 13, 2022)

Sonic Origins

What’s the last thing you ate?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 13, 2022)

Fish and Vegetables for Dinner (I don't mind the taste of fish, but the smell makes me feel uncomfortable) 

What is the last game you just beat?


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2022)

I beat Pokémon Brilliant Diamond. 

Where is the last place you traveled to?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 13, 2022)

California for my sister's wedding back in 2012 (man its been 10 years) 

Same Question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

I don't really travel much. 
A few years ago I went to a water park in Ontario for my younger brother's birthday.

Favorite game on the Switch?


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2022)

Not a major fan of games on the Switch to be honest, but if I had to pick right now, I'd say Fire Emblem Three Houses.

Do you like potato salad?


----------



## deana (May 14, 2022)

Depends a lot on the recipe, so I like it _sometimes_. I like the recipe that I make 

What % battery are you at right now?


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)

32% on my tablet.

100% on my phone.

Same question?


----------



## Shawna (May 14, 2022)

100% ^^
My phone is plugged in

Any plans for this weekend?


----------



## Neb (May 14, 2022)

Read some books, play some games, study some Japanese, and text my friends. Pretty much the same as any weekend.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

Clean my cupboard/wardrobe since I tend to hoard things lol and some I don't want/need/use anymore so. Weather seems to be crap anyway.

Fave kind of juice`?


----------



## Croconaw (May 14, 2022)

Orange juice is my goto. 

Are you someone that gets jealous or envious easily?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 14, 2022)

Yeah, but I try not to. Even though my brother is always bragging about how good he is at math, and that my crush likes a girl that I loathe. ;-;

How often do you pull all-nighters?


----------



## Croconaw (May 14, 2022)

I haven’t recently, so I would say never. I have pulled one in the past, though.

Do you prefer slushies or milkshakes?


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

slushies!

fave kind of rice to eat?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 14, 2022)

Sticky rice

What’s your favourite video game?


----------



## moo_nieu (May 14, 2022)

animal crossing

same q?


----------



## CrazyMario64 (May 14, 2022)

Kirby and the Forgotten Land, ACNH, and 3D World!

Have you ever had a crush on a villager?


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)

No, sounds weird.

What time did you get up today?


----------



## vinnie (May 14, 2022)

10:30.

Same q?


----------



## CrazyMario64 (May 14, 2022)

8am

Fav food?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 14, 2022)

Either pasta or sushi

Same q?


----------



## Neb (May 14, 2022)

Orange chicken.

What’s an underrated video game you think needs more attention?


----------



## CrazyMario64 (May 14, 2022)

Neb said:


> Orange chicken.
> 
> What’s an underrated video game you think needs more attention?


Kirby’s Dreamland 3? Seeing how that game was released right before the SNES era ended its a lesser known Kirby game and a lesser known game in general.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2022)

Definitely Sunset, a bit clunky graphics, sure, but it's one of the most awesome point and click I've ever tried and played.

least fave music genres?


----------



## Plume (May 17, 2022)

Hmm. I guess what annoys me most is modern pop music

Favorite salad dressing?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 18, 2022)

Ranchy.

How often do you clean your belly button?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2022)

uhh idk when i shower n stuff i guess 

least fave crisps flavour?


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)

Idk.

Wtf is your signature referencing?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 18, 2022)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing.

Favourite TV show from the '90s? (If any at all).



Alienfish said:


> uhh idk when i shower n stuff i guess



Showering doesn't completely clean one's belly button, especially if you have an inwards one, so that's why I asked (and according to one study, the average belly button has quite a bit of bacteria in it because some individuals don't pay much attention to that part of the body). But good to hear that you may actually clean it, ha ha.


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)

Zero (also, my question was for Alienfish LMAO).

Favorite cartoon?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Favourite TV show from the '90s? (If any at all).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean I do poke it clean now and then if I can see lint stuck innit I remove it but I also take daily baths so I suppose it gets clean lol.

@Venti sig question; it's referring to some greek lyrics of the poem/song "O Antonis", you can youtube or google the stuff if you want the whole thing. Theodorakis/Farantouri made a pretty awesome performance of it. It sounds better in Greek but, language rules lol.

As for fave cartoon.. Totally Spies maybe?

least fave cartoon?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 18, 2022)

Right now I don't remember which cartoons I used to dislike the most, so I can't say (the ones made by Seth McFartland are probably contenders for that title though).

What's a song that you just can't stand?


----------



## vinnie (May 18, 2022)

Tomboy by Destiny Rogers. I just can't stand it. It seems really pick-me.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2022)

Most modern pop/rap/rnb stuff especially if it's mixed together.

Favorite 'oldies' music?


----------



## Neb (May 18, 2022)

I don’t listen to as many oldies as I used to, but I still have a soft spot for James Taylor’s music. 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)

Probably John Lennon's "Imagine."  The song was nice, but I remember it more because it was a favorite of my mom's and she would often have it playing in the car.

Do you like butter on your toast?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 18, 2022)

Yes, I do! But my parents made me stop eating it. TwT

Do you like sour gummy worms?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 19, 2022)

Yeah (even though I rarely gobble them up).

Do you have an innie or an outie? (I'm talking about navels/belly buttons... again).


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 19, 2022)

I have an innie 

Have you ever been to Disneyland?


----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2022)

I haven’t, actually, but I do want to experience it someday.

What show(s) are you currently watching?


----------



## vinnie (May 19, 2022)

Honestly, I haven't watched TV in a hot minute.  However, I started watching Tokyo Ghoul about a month ago. I'm gonna get back to it, I've just been too busy.

Same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 19, 2022)

I don't watch TV anymore, so N/A.

Favourite _Resident Evil _game? (If you've even played any, that is).



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Yes, I do! But my parents made me stop eating it. TwT



Forgot to say, this is the first time I've ever heard of parents prohibiting their children from eating butter on toast.


----------



## Firesquids (May 19, 2022)

I love Resident Evil games, my favorite is 4 but I just beat 8 for the fourth time a couple days ago and it's a tough contender.


Got any game recommendations?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 19, 2022)

I'd say Tomodachi Life, it's such a goofy and funny game that even casual gamers would be playing it. It's a bit like a mobile game, in the sense that you log in daily to check in on your Miis and the shops, only better. Way better. (But you need to buy it in the eShop ASAP before it closes, or buy the physical copy second-hand, and also a 3DS.)

Are you currently learning how to speak a new language?



Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Forgot to say, this is the first time I've ever heard of parents prohibiting their children from eating butter on toast.


I used to eat buttered toast every single day, they thought I was addicted. XD I think they made me stop eating it because it was, in their words, 'unhealthy' and 'poor people food'.


----------



## Plume (May 19, 2022)

I was trying to learn French on Duolingo, but it's been a few weeks since I've kept up with it. ><

Favorite K.K. song?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 19, 2022)

It's a tie between Lucky K.K., K.K. Steppe, and K.K. Folk!

Same question?


----------



## Gene. (May 19, 2022)

Surfin' K.K. all the way!

Favourite hourly music from Animal Crossing?


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)

Unpopular onion, but I love the 5 p.m. music.  

Do you like french toast?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 19, 2022)

Yesss

Who’s your favourite animal crossing NPC?


----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2022)

I love Booker and Copper in that order.

What time did you wake up today?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 19, 2022)

Mostly around 8:00 AM in the morning so I can play ACNH (I have Early Bird Ordinance activated) 

What time did you go to sleep yesterday?


----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2022)

I think it was around 3:00 or 4:00 AM. I typically go to sleep a bit earlier, though.

Are you still playing New Horizons consistently?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 19, 2022)

I'm starting to! I'm playing after a month of burnout. 

Do you prefer multiplayer or single player games?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 19, 2022)

I like a bit of both. It's nice having the time to play games to myself, but I also love playing with friends. 

Have you played/do you play Pokemon Unite?


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 19, 2022)

No. I don’t like competitive games, or at least competitive focused games. 

Have you ever played a Pokémon Randomizer?


----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2022)

I haven’t.

Are you happy that the Mexican pizza is back at Taco Bell?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2022)

We don't have Taco Bell so idk. I like mexican/taco pizzas though.

fave pizza toppings?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 20, 2022)

Pepperoni and cheese! I like classics.

Would you consider yourself to be mature or immature?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 20, 2022)

More on the mature side. 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2022)

I've been more mature than everyone else since I was a teenager, lmao.  It's usually other people that drag me down with their immaturity.

Do you like pancakes?


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2022)

as long as they're not too fatty and greasy, sure!

same q?


----------



## Plume (May 20, 2022)

Pancakes are cool.

Favorite character from movies, shows, anime, books, etc?


----------



## vinnie (May 20, 2022)

Edward Scissorhands! I love him.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

Urumi from GTO. Most underrated manga ever and she was defo one of the more interesting characters.

do you have any allergies?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)

I do not, fortunately.

Can you swim?


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

Yeah, I can.

garment you wouldn't be caught dead wearing?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)

Crop-tops.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (May 21, 2022)

A dress.

How often do you listen to music?


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

most of my awake time i suppose ^_^

same q?


----------



## oddbear (May 21, 2022)

i listen to music sometimes on my 3ds 

do you play tomodachi life?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (May 21, 2022)

Never played it but have seen memes of it.

Have you ever eaten out of a pot or pan?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2022)

Nope.

What are the most amount of games you've played in a day?


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

No idea but back when I had Steam definitely a few ones a day/time.

fave candy?


----------



## Neb (May 22, 2022)

High chew fruit candies. Whenever someone has a bowl I gorge on them.

Least favorite character in fiction?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 22, 2022)

That's kind of broad. It really depends. Like for example Miciah from Fire Emblem is really unlikable, but I forgot about her until you mentioned this topic. She was one of the main protagonists from the Wii era Fire Emblem and she was willing to cause genocide for her cause. A lot of her traits were swept under the rug and it was only Soren if you had him attack her on stage during a certain level that tore her a new one for how hypocritical she was.

On the same note, I feel like Rose Quartz from Steven Universe fits this bill to for the same reasons as Miciah.

Favorite new film you recently watched?


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 22, 2022)

Pfff. I don’t know. Maybe No Way Way?

If you died and got reborn in another world, what world would that be?


----------



## oddbear (May 22, 2022)

if i died and got reborn in another world, the ideal would either be a futuristic world (without climate change) or the opposite, a natural world where people are nice


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)

You didn't ask a question, so I'll just answer the previous one.

The world I would be reborn into would be one where humans have superpowers and are immortal, and are no longer a scourge on the Earth and its natural resources.  Time and space would stretch out endlessly, leaving room for an infinite amount of people to be born.  There would be no sickness and no getting older.  That is the ideal world.  Sadly it's only a fantasy.

How was your weekend?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 23, 2022)

My weekend was pretty good, I brought my grandma her new tablet on Saturday, and she was and still is really excited about it. I also met some friends on Sunday. 

Same question?


----------



## Plume (May 23, 2022)

I had a nice weekend. I went to an estate sale and bought a really neat old radio from perhaps the 50's. I also went to an annual art festival in my area, which was cool.

Would you rather go outside during a windy day or a rainy day?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

Windy day, of course. I don't care if my hair's constantly flying in my face, I hate getting wet.

Would you prefer going to a fancy restaurant or a fast-food restaurant?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 23, 2022)

To be honest, I don't care to eat at either. I'm content enough with just purchasing groceries from the store and then trying/learning to prepare meals for myself. But if I had to choose between the two options, I might select the fancy restaurant.

Do you believe that humans born in the same month share similar characteristics sometimes?


----------



## mogyay (May 23, 2022)

nope, not really (me and my twin for example lol)

broccoli or cauliflower?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 23, 2022)

Cauliflower! I love both but I have always thought Cauliflower was my favorite vegetable.

Raspberry or Blackberry?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2022)

lol ninjad...raspberry!

fave collectible u own?


----------



## Plume (May 24, 2022)

Probably my Aurora Sky!

Favorite Animal Crossing villager?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 24, 2022)

Bunnie! I love her so much!

Favorite Store?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 24, 2022)

totallythomastown

Favorite Game?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

Hmm.. Sunset maybe.

Fave instant ramen flavour?


----------



## Firesquids (May 24, 2022)

Creamy chicken

do you like La croix?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)

the water? never had but i suppose i like carbonated/sparkling water so

least fave soda if any?


----------



## slzzpz (May 24, 2022)

Cream soda

tacos or burgers? if neither, why?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 24, 2022)

Tacos for sure! I'm not a huge fan of burgers. ^^"

Are you hungry right now?


----------



## oddbear (May 24, 2022)

yes. always.

what is the worst thing you have EVER eaten


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 24, 2022)

Fish (I know its good for you but man it just makes me uncomfortable) 

Favorite tv show growing up?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 24, 2022)

Probably Heidi. 

Same question?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 24, 2022)

Blue's Clues (I miss Steve Burns so much) 

What is the one food that you used to hate as a kid but learn to love as you get older?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 24, 2022)

fish...oddly enough i hated it i think its fine now

same q?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 24, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Blue's Clues (I miss Steve Burns so much)
> 
> What is the one food that you used to hate as a kid but learn to love as you get older?



Pickles... I used to not be able to stand them. But now I can't get enough of them lols. 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2022)

Hmm, probably mac & cheese.  Couldn't stand it before, but I like it now.  Especially with ketchup.

Same question yet again?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 24, 2022)

I am still a child but..... I think that one food I used to hate a few years ago that now I love is Avocados. I used to think they were slimy and nasty but then I had Guacamole and Avocado Toast.... I LOVE THEM NOW 

Same Question for the 5th time?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 24, 2022)

I hated peppers, but now I love them, especially on pizza. 

Your opinion on Megadeth?


----------



## Plume (May 24, 2022)

I like 'em! A legendary thrash band.

What color is your toothbrush?


----------



## vinnie (May 24, 2022)

Grey.

Favorite band?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

Beatles, duh.

same q?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 25, 2022)

First it was Evanescence, then Pink Floyd and then No Doubt. Now I don’t have a favorite band, just a bunch I really like.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (May 25, 2022)

I'm a broken record when answering this question, because my favorite band will always be Dinosaur Jr!

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 25, 2022)

Tons of cats, had 2 dogs, one died of cancer 




same q?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 25, 2022)

Two budgies. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

Nope, no pets.

Do you like ice tea?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 25, 2022)

I do! It's become one of my favourite drinks. 

What book did you read recently? (If you have read anything recently XD)


----------



## Neb (May 25, 2022)

I read some of The Makioka Sisters last night. The translation is excellent, but the story moves at a glacier’s pace.

Do you struggle with focusing on tasks?


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 26, 2022)

Not really no

Are you active on ACGC


----------



## Firesquids (May 26, 2022)

Is that Animal Crossing Game Cube? If so I've never played it.

Fav indie game?


----------



## Plume (May 26, 2022)

PoE, maybe?

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (May 26, 2022)

Trains...so many tomy trains, so many trackmaster trains...wooden trains, ANY TRAINS EVERYWHERE OH GOD

same q?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 26, 2022)

Same answer, I used to collect trains myself too. I was always fascinated by them as a kid and I used to play with them. (Btw I like your Thomas and Friends avatar I also like that show as well)

What is your favorite snack?


----------



## oddbear (May 27, 2022)

i like to eat cauliflower even though nobody else likes it lol

favorite breed of cat?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 27, 2022)

Don’t really have one, but I think it would be interesting to have a Sphinx cat haha

Favorite dog breed?


----------



## Neb (May 27, 2022)

Havanese

Do you prefer short haired cats or long haired cats?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2022)

Short haired cats. I don't wanna deal with having to untangle their fur if it ever gets messed up.

Do you like hot or cold better?


----------



## Croconaw (May 28, 2022)

Hot. Real hot. 

Do you have anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## Neb (May 28, 2022)

Getting some of the two weeks worth of homework I procrastinated on done.

Do you like rain?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

Not really. I know it's needed for the earth and stuff but can't really do stuff lol.

same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 28, 2022)

Y'know what, I don't even know. There are pros and cons about it, so I'll just say I'm neutral about it.

What time is it for you? (It's currently 10:46 AM as I'm typing this.)


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 28, 2022)

10:54 for me so we’re in the same time zone!

same q?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (May 28, 2022)

11:27 for me right now

Do you like your baths/showers hot or cold?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 28, 2022)

Hot, obviously. Why the heck would I want a cold bath/shower? Well, I guess for when it's really hot...

What Nintendo consoles/handhelds do you own?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

nintendo switch also my phone if it counts lol

same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 28, 2022)

I have a Wii, a 3DS, and a Switch Lite!

Do you find digital drawing or traditional dawing easier?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

neither honestly, both have their challenges.

least fave juice flavour?


----------



## Firesquids (May 28, 2022)

Grapefruit

What's your most prized possession?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

Probably a paperback edition of one books in the Martin Beck series signed by Maj Sjöwall. I also have autographs by Katsuyuki Mori(ex-SMAP) and Taiyou Ayukawa(ex-Ya-yah-yah/Johnny's Jr).

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)

Probably my signed baseball bat.

How has your weekend been so far?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

Pretty alright I'd say. Crap weather but been doing some stuff, at least.

Same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 29, 2022)

Awful, just like my past three weekends.

Describe the outfit you're currently wearing?
(It counts if you add a question mark.)


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

a brown 70s shirt with tab collar, has a yellow and white square pattern on it. brown corduroy pants.

worst fashion trend/style?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 29, 2022)

For me it’s between crop tops and tight fitting clothes. I’m underweight, and I’m really insecure about it to begin with, I couldn’t even imagine feeling comfortable wearing something like that. Overweight people tend to have the same problem as well, so you really have to have a perfect body to feel good wearing those things. 

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

Probably this 90s/00s trend going on with teens these days. I grew up in the 90s and people wore all sorts of stuff you see on them today and having a fashion/trendy mom in that decade just..no lol.

Fake-leather rubber shirts and pants, euww.

Also worst of them all, lounge/cozy and sports fashion. No offence but unless you are inside being cozy or going to your sports practice just frickin dress lol.
-

Anyway, crisps flavour you wish existed(or old one you liked they no longer make)?


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 29, 2022)

Crisps is strictly a UK thing I think. Even though it is made by the Frito Lay company. I do remember seeing chocolate covered chips by them one time. It was short-lived probably because they didn't taste good, but I wish I had spent the money to at least give them a try/expereince them.

Any plans for the holiday weekend (if from US) and or just fun/big plans in general if not?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 29, 2022)

Nothing really. Just slowly completing my art project as I go. It's been a long journey since I started it back in late March.

Have you been outside today?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 29, 2022)

Yes, but only for a bit. I sat in my backyard while I was drinking my coffee this morning.

Who's your favorite YouTuber (if any)?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2022)

J.T. Sexkik I suppose. I don't really care for that stuff very much he just happened to have done a few fun videos.

fave manga, if any.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 30, 2022)

I’ve never actually watched a manga and don’t really know anything about it, but I know lots of people who seem to like them.

what’s your favorite harry potter character?


----------



## DolphinCube (May 30, 2022)

I didnt read the books 

Favorite fan game of any kind?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 30, 2022)

I don't think I have any.

There's a puppy and a human dangling from a cliff. Both are situated at the corners in the left and right while you are straight in the middle. You only have enough time to run and save one of them before they both fall off into the depths of oblivion.

Who do you save?


----------



## Croconaw (May 30, 2022)

I’ll save the dog every time.

Do you enjoy the events on TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2022)

Depends on what kind.

Least fave music genre?


----------



## Croconaw (May 30, 2022)

Rap.

Did you do anything fun over the weekend?


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2022)

Not really unless you count chasing all across town for colourful tights, lol.

same q?


----------



## oddbear (May 31, 2022)

not really, just played animal crossing  i unlocked brewster's cafe!
what's your favorite animal?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 31, 2022)

believe it or not, it’s actually horses haha

same q?


----------



## Roxxy (May 31, 2022)

I adore my cat but also family dogs so can I choose both?

Favourite ice cream


----------



## oddbear (May 31, 2022)

grasshopper ice cream (mint ice cream with oreo bits in it) or pistachio but i hate nuts in ice cream :,)
what's the worst video game you've ever seen/played in your opinion?


----------



## Croconaw (May 31, 2022)

I’m not a fan of those first person shooter games.

Do you prefer candy or potato chips?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 31, 2022)

Them tater chips.

Is it better to be single and lonely or in a dysfunctional marriage?


----------



## oddbear (May 31, 2022)

imo it's better to be single and lonely because you aren't being abused...
do you have pets?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2022)

Nope.

Is there a song you like even though it's in a language you don't understand?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 31, 2022)

Yes! There's actually a whole bunch of them.

Same question?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 31, 2022)

Funny story actually, when I was like 6 years old my dad played a song called Bam Bam Bam by a Dutch band called Snollebollekes on the way back from a swimming lesson, which was my absolute favorite song for probably 2 years after that. I learned the lyrics, in Dutch, and knew them by heart. I never questioned what I was singing or bothered to look it up until I was 11 or 12 and it turned out to be some really dirty song about s*x haha

same q?


----------



## oddbear (May 31, 2022)

no but i feel bad for you @ravenclaw_equestrian :,)
do you like owls?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (May 31, 2022)

yes <3

can you speak any french?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 31, 2022)

Yeah, I'm from Quebec so I kinda have to. (I'm not very good at it, though.)

Are you doing anything for Pride Month?


----------



## Neb (May 31, 2022)

I'm planning on visiting my city's pride parade since it's finally reopened after two years. I went there with my moms when I was a baby and when I was 17. Both experiences were a blast! I'm hoping to wear my orange dress again.

What's your favorite Animal Crossing game and why?


----------



## Shawna (May 31, 2022)

Venti said:


> No, sounds weird.
> 
> What time did you get up today?


I don’t have a crush on animal crossing villager right now, but it isn’t weird ^^

. . .

Probably new horizons. ^^ It’s the newest one in the graphics are amazing <333

Are you looking forward to June?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2022)

Not really, lol.

Favorite way to have potato?


----------



## CitrusPoltergeist (May 31, 2022)

Mashed potatoes all the way!

Do you draw/write?


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2022)

I don't draw, but I have written and had published nonfictional works.  I have a fictional book series with an original concept in the works as well (if I can ever find the time to write in it, lmao).

Favorite day of the week?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 1, 2022)

I don't really have any, but if I had to pick then maybe Saturday.

Which serial killer would you rather learn about: Jeffrey Dahmer or Edmund Kemper?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 1, 2022)

Probably Jeffrey Dahmer, but it’s an interesting topic. I actually did a whole report on John Wayne Gacy in high school for my class and found it extremely interesting. It was one of the few projects I actually remember.

Do you like spicy foods?


----------



## Plume (Jun 1, 2022)

I do like spicy foods.

Do you have any feelings/opinions about noise music?


----------



## Neb (Jun 1, 2022)

I have really sensitive hearing. Even lighter songs are usually played quietly when I wear my headphones. Noise music just hurts my ears.

What do you think is the best controller you’ve used?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

I dunno, I don't really like any that much to consider it being good. But okay, just a plain' old Gameboy console will do, it has nice and easy controlling built in, lol.

do you like chicken salad?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 1, 2022)

I guess it's alright, even though I don't really like to eat chicken.

What store do you usually do your grocery shopping at?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

Depends on what I need, but there are few chains of them around here I use.

Fave instant ramen flavour?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 1, 2022)

I don't eat instant ramen anymore, and I can't remember which flavour I used to like best when I did, so N/A.

If you could have a duck or chicken as a pet, which would you choose?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

mhh, probably a duck, they're cute :3

fave  popcorn flavour?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 2, 2022)

Regular/butter.

What was one year in your life that you really liked?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2022)

2011, lmaoooooo.

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 2, 2022)

I would say 2019 the year I got engaged and took a vacation to Hawaii but my cat Keiko passed away that year, it's too hard to pick a happy year because the highest highs came with the lowest lows.

Dream pet?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 2, 2022)

Probably a horse lol, I love my summer lease horse but I hate that he’s leaving at the end of the summer and i’ll be back to lesson horses :/

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2022)

a dog for sure. but yeah i don't really have time, money or dedication as of now to have one. maybe in the future.

do you like sunflower seeds as a snack?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 2, 2022)

Yes, I love them!

Can you sew?


----------



## oddbear (Jun 2, 2022)

yes  i can k i n d a hand sew but i am getting a sewing machine for my birthday 

what's your favorite cheese?


----------



## Plume (Jun 2, 2022)

Mozzarella

Favorite thing to cook?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 3, 2022)

Probably pasta, since it's easy and one of my favourite foods. 

Bunnies or Guinea Pigs?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 3, 2022)

Bunnies. 

Are you hungry right now? Cause I am starving.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2022)

Actually, no. I just ate some soup, so I’m full now. I’m about to sleep here soon.

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Plume (Jun 3, 2022)

Yogurt.

What's your greatest weakness?


----------



## oddbear (Jun 3, 2022)

cats, especially their begging eyes. my cats always beg for my food and i give it to them because i am the weakest link...

have you ever seen a chihuahua?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 3, 2022)

No and I don't even know what is

Do you find doing chores annoying every morning?


----------



## oddbear (Jun 3, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> No and I don't even know what is
> 
> Do you find doing chores annoying every morning?


this is a chihuahua


----------



## DolphinCube (Jun 3, 2022)

Sorry wrong question: Yeah i do

Did you know that next person that is going to reply is going to answer my question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2022)

Lol, yeah I'm that person.

Do you like beer?


----------



## Plume (Jun 3, 2022)

Nah, the taste is icky and I'd rather get tipsy off something with fewer calories.

Do you prefer colored pencils or markers?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 3, 2022)

Definitely colored pencils, you can do a lot more with them since they are blendable. 

What is the longest amount of time you have spent on a drawing?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 3, 2022)

Maybe 2 or 3 hours? I don’t know. I never spent multiple days on a single drawing. 

Are you scared of something at the moment?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

Yes, I'm scared that I'm gonna fail the year because my grades are dropping and I'm doing all my unfinished schoolwork when there's only a week of regular school left.

Do you prefer hot or cold food/drinks?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jun 3, 2022)

Depends on the drink. I dont drink coffee or tea or whatever. But hot cocoa is my JAM

What is the weirdest game you are really good at and none of your friends know what it is?

(answering my own question here as well: Hatsune Miku Project DIVA series)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

Any of the games in the Wii Sports series, for some reason the majority of the kids in my school doesn't know about those games. Whenever I talk about my new high score in Tennis Table Return Challenge, my friends just look at me with a confused look on their face. XD

Same question?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jun 3, 2022)

I might need to change my answer from the question I asked: no one knows about Puyo Puyo in my friend group! It's a game about connecting 4 of these blobs called "puyos" and sending Garbadge Puyos to an opponents board who you are fighting! Try Puyo Puyo Tetris 1 & 2 if you wanna get a feel for it.

Do you draw?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

Yes, I do!

Favorite AC villager?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jun 3, 2022)

Stuck between eloise and roscoe.... Its really hard!

What's YOUR favorite ac villager?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

Apollo and Mitzi, without a doubt. <3

How many tabs do you have open right now?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jun 3, 2022)

theres only one open right now. and its being used to type this

Guess what it is!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

Same question, I'm presuming?
Well, one tab for TBT, and three YouTube tabs.

Most annoying video game character you've faced?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jun 3, 2022)

you know how hard it is to catch rabbits in super mario galaxy? because its HARD!! (second annoying is the mario 64 one)

Do you know what backwards long jumping is in mario 64? And if you dont. Look it up and tell me what its used for. (I already know whats its used for im just seeing if you would do it XD)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

I do know about the BLJ, actually.

Have you ever been outside of your country?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 3, 2022)

Nope.

What is your favorite fast food place?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2022)

Taco Bar I suppose, I love anything tacos haha.

same q?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 4, 2022)

i hate to admit it, but probably raising canes 

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 4, 2022)

My favorite is Jack in the Box!

Do you prefer orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

Apple juice!!

Do you have any plans for this weekend?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

No my life is already boring and nothing that interesting considering everything has been rough these days. 

Same question?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 4, 2022)

I’m going to ride my lease horse today, but other than that no.

same q?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 4, 2022)

I originally planned to go to a ropes course with some friends, but I changed my plans. I think I’m going to stay at home and watch some movies. 

Same question again?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm going to catch up on some unfinished schoolwork. Not very interesting, but I don't wanna fail.

Which forum category do you post in the most? (Brewster's Cafe, The Basement, Nintendo Treehouse, etc.)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

Mostly in Brewster's Café and The Basement whenever i have to vent about the issues going on in my life. 

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 4, 2022)

I'd have to say the same. Right from the very beginning, I mostly have always just posted in Brewster's Café and The Basement, since my preferred parts of forums have always been the off-topic ones.

Same question?


----------



## deana (Jun 5, 2022)

I also mostly post here (The Basement) that's why I'm here answering this question

What colour is your bedding?


----------



## Neb (Jun 5, 2022)

Brown with a light grey weighted blanket.

Do you like to cook?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

No, food is boring so I just try eat healthy I suppose.

Least fave food?


----------



## Neb (Jun 5, 2022)

Instant noodles. They always taste mushy and inferior to the actual dishes.

Do you binge TV shows?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes.

What do you do for work?  Or if you're in school, which grade or school type are you at (middle, high, university/college)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

Library assistant.

Do you actually like fish balls to eat?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 5, 2022)

I don’t believe I’ve ever eaten fish balls? I’ve had chicken balls. Very good with pineapple sauce.

Ignoring any religious beliefs, what do you believe should happen after we die, or what would you like to happen after you die?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

Honestly never thought of it. I'd be happy just being dead, though I wouldn't mind being a ghost and getting back at people, heh. 

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm a Christian so I believe I'll go to heaven.

Ignoring my beliefs though, idk.  Would be fun to be reincarnated as an animal or something.  I'd want to be some cute, obscure animal lmao.

Being reincarnated into a video game universe sounds fun too.

Do you like tacos or burritos more?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

tacos generally. but surprise me 

ever tried champagne?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)

Nah, I don't drink alcohol.  Made a vow not to drink at age 14 and have stuck to it since due to personal preference.

Do you like root beer floats?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

never had but would try.

least fave chore?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jun 5, 2022)

Doing the dishes. It's so hard to stay focused unless it needs my full attention. Luckily some shows or a movie on the phone helps.

Do you watch TV often?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 5, 2022)

Nope. I currently don't watch TV anymore.

Would it be cheaper for you to take one friend to the movies twice, or two friends to the movies at the same time?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 5, 2022)

Considering I don't even have one friend to take the the movies, I'm going to go with two friends.

What's breakfast?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 5, 2022)

Stuff you eat in the morning (and yes, two friends is the correct answer!).

A father tells his son, "I was of your present age when you were born". If the father is 36 now, how old was the boy five years back?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 5, 2022)

13 (the father would have been 18?)

What’s your lucky number?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 5, 2022)

69 (yes, you got it right)

What time do you usually do your grocery shopping at? (Morning, afternoon, evening).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2022)

Usually in the mornings, but there are other times when I do it in the afternoon.

Do you have a favourite food item from Tim Hortons if any?


----------



## deana (Jun 5, 2022)

I only ever get breakfast food there, I like the farmers wraps or a bagel b.e.l.t on an everything bagel. And Canadian maple donut of course 

Do you like jigsaw puzzles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2022)

yeah, i don't do them a lot but it's fun!

worst part about drawing? (lineart, anatomy, colouring etc)?


----------



## allainah (Jun 5, 2022)

anatomy for sure, i use a lot of bases because of it but need to make my own. I love coloring the most : )

do you like horror movies?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)

Nope, find them really boring.

Do you like action movies?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 5, 2022)

I'll give any movie a chance. Action can be good. But if it's just like Michael Bay explosions or never-ending 15 minute fight sequences like some recent movies have done to 'enhance' how amazing their cgi is, then it gets a bit old.

Likewise I think a horror movie can be done right, but there are so many bad ones out there. All following the same outdone formula. Stupid dumb guy, funny guy (usually they slap stupid and funny together), the sexy girl, the jock type ect. And they always die in the same order.

Any new games that have been announced recently that you want?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 5, 2022)

I don't know but I am keeping an eye on Pokémon Scarlet and Violet. They look good but I still want to learn more and wait for a sale price just so I won't spend so much money

Do you worry about your health too much?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2022)

I try not to other than trying to eat healthier, I have way too much peach and too little time/money to exercise lol.

same q?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2022)

My answer is the same as yours, for me I try to avoid junk food and go for a low carb diet. I agree I don't have time to exercise. 

Do you find appointments boring?


----------



## Plume (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes, and nerve wracking.

What's your favorite type of sea animal?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2022)

Manatees! They're the coolest and cutest.

Fave music decade?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2022)

1990s and 2000s music will always be the best! 

Same question?


----------



## allainah (Jun 6, 2022)

Probably 2000's music, but realistically I love this decade the most, I listen to a lot of newer rappers 

favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2022)

poké bowls and tacos...send me!

same q?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2022)

Popcorn chicken!

What instrument do you want to play if you had the skill?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 7, 2022)

I play the guitar, but if I had to choose another instrument, it’d probably be drums. 

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2022)

The drums....

Favorite color?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 7, 2022)

Blue.

Do you need anything to fall asleep? (Like complete silence, a fan, a sleeping pill, etc?)


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2022)

I have to read a novel or manga for at least 10 minutes to get sleepy. Otherwise I just twist and turn in bed. It also has be to dead silent and a small light has to be on.

What’s an obscure game you think more people should try?


----------



## Shawna (Jun 7, 2022)

I do not know if any of the games I have enjoyed are considered obsecure, but if I had to give a close answer: Egg Inc.

Speaking of eggs: 
Favorite breakfast based food(s)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2022)

Not a breakfast person so I dunno honestly. I just have coffee, juice, and some oat yogurt.

how's the weather where you live?


----------



## mogyay (Jun 7, 2022)

was really sunny and warm today !!!

beach or forest for a day trip?


----------



## Shawna (Jun 7, 2022)

Definitely the beach.

How are you right now?


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2022)

Burned out. I’m tired from the family death and being behind from class. Talking with my friends has helped though.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm doing all right thankfully. I hope you'll feel better soon!

Do you like torrential rain?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 7, 2022)

When I’m inside, yes, but not when I‘m outside. 

What is one thing you want to do right now, but can’t?


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2022)

I want to try out the e-reader my mom is planning on ordering for me as a gift. Sadly it’ll take at least a few more days.

Same question?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2022)

(sigh) owning my own home and car but I can't because everything is so expensive and everything has become way too complicated given what has happened in the past few years

Do you ever have bad dreams?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes but I crave them because the feeling of waking up and realizing it’s fake is really satisfying

do you like bad dreams?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2022)

No and it makes me feel worse about myself whenever I dream about everyone in the world hating me (it sounds ridiculous I know) but it just often happens a few times. 

Do you ever try to find enjoyment in life?


----------



## Neb (Jun 8, 2022)

Daily. I want my life to be more fulfilling, even if it isn’t currently. The first thing I’m trying to do is find a routine that works. If I can pull that off then I think I’ll be in the right direction.

What was the first video game console you owned?


----------



## Balverine (Jun 8, 2022)

My first handheld was a gameboy color and my first full console was a PS1

Do you prefer hot weather or cold weather?


----------



## Shawna (Jun 8, 2022)

I am not sure.  Cold weather doesn't make me feel drained and sweaty like hot weather does, but I hate how dreary winter is, and I like to wear Summer clothes.

How often do you get bored?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 8, 2022)

Never. Except for when I’m at the office and I’ve got nothing to do. Like now. 

Same question?


----------



## Neb (Jun 8, 2022)

I’d say once every few days. Once I realize how much is on my backlog, gaming, books, tv shows, or otherwise I lose the feeling. I swear I’m never going to run out of entertainment.

What are your opinions on AC New Horizons?


----------



## Plume (Jun 8, 2022)

I like ACNH, though there's some things I'd change, like villager interactions/personalities. I love terraforming and actually enjoy decorating outside more than inside, which is a new thing for me in AC. My biggest complaint is how few the updates were and how they abruptly ended. I want ACNH to live on!

How would you describe your sneeze?


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 8, 2022)

if donald duck had a seizure and giving birth and sneezing

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2022)

I'd say the same, speeded up x100 lmao.

least fave tv series?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 8, 2022)

I hate lots of TV series, but I’ll say Angela Anaconda. I found that one super creepy as a kid and thinking of it still makes me extremely uncomfortable.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Anything bromance or overly American like NCIS, CSI and those kind of stuff. Or just weird animated shows some adults gets nsfw with, ew.

fave snack?


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 8, 2022)

Hmm idk I love eating all types of foods! I often enjoy popcorn though, so I'll go with that 

What type of style of clothing do you wear?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2022)

60s/70s style mostly, small business or second hand/vintage.

same q?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Jun 8, 2022)

Mostly 90s/00s style, but on special occasions 40s/50s. 

Same question?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 8, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I don't know but I am keeping an eye on Pokémon Scarlet and Violet. They look good but I still want to learn more and wait for a sale price just so I won't spend so much money


Yeah it looks like a cute game. The duck so looks like Donald that I'm torn between picking the duck or the grass cat if I end up getting the game. I haven't played Arceus yet so I don't know which I want more this year.

I have to wear a warehouse uniform at work, so outside of work I just wear whatever. I have a lot of 'work clothes' for when I'm doing yard work around the house or when I work at a local farm. Other then that I don't have much of a style. I wear whatever. As long as the clothes is in good condition. I'm not going to go out in public with tattered clothes. Those are reserved for the yard work lol.

Current favorite show and or series?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2022)

I dunno really, I don't watch a lot of series and the only constant thing I watch is The Bold and The Beautiful but it's on summer break where I live, poo.

Do you like to eat mackerel in tomato sauce?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 9, 2022)

I've never heard of doing that? I'm only a fan of tomato sauce in a couple of dishes, so I'll go with no. I'm much more of a cream or lemon sauce person.

If money and time were of no concern, what would be your ideal vacation?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2022)

Japan, for a lot of reasons.

same q?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 9, 2022)

All of Europe - I'm desperate for the way Europe preserves its history and cultures. I really want to just immerse myself specifically in England, France, Sweden, Scotland, Germany, Italy, and Greece. You know, no big feat. 

Do you have a fear that stops you in your tracks?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah one of the fear is that certain medication that the doctor gives me that they think will work for me but the issue is they never bothered to ask me what my symptoms were before giving the mediation to me. To get to the point I have a fear of medications trying to damage my body when it has like severe side effects. I know they mean well but this is something I cannot stand at all. 

Same Question?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 9, 2022)

After the last time I went to the dentist and they showed me someone else's xrays saying they need to pull a tooth that didn't need to be pulled. Yeah I'm glad I took pictures of my x-rays. I dread the day I need to go to the dentist again....


Do you have any irrational fears?


----------



## Foreverfox (Jun 9, 2022)

100% do, I'm totally afraid of someone driving up next to me and shooting me through my car. No clue why, and it's not all the time, just random. Just like, if someone drives up and hangs with my speed, I get uneasy.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm so afraid of spiders, it's ridiculous. I can't even look at _pictures _of spiders.

Favorite snack food cakes? (like Little Debbies)


----------



## Shawna (Jun 9, 2022)

Fudge Rounds.  MY GOD, THEY ARE HEAVEN!!!

Favorite snack chip-wise?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2022)

salt & vinegar crisps, yum!

fave lollipop flavour?


----------



## Plume (Jun 10, 2022)

Probably strawberry, or that one blue mystery flavored blow pop. 

Favorite type of bean?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2022)

white beans!

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2022)

Black beans.

Chocolate, vanilla, or strawberry?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2022)

if ice cream definitely vanilla!

fave candy?


----------



## Neb (Jun 11, 2022)

Every time I’m near a bag of hi-chews I eat a bunch. They’re so sweet and addicting.

Have you been to an Asian supermarket before?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 11, 2022)

Hi-chews are good. And yes I have! I also love ramen, sushi, seaweed snacks, and sesame flavored stuff. Also very interesting soda pops are sold at Asian supermarkets. 

Do you like any outdoorsy activities?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

does walking and playing pogo count? haha

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2022)

Yep!  Including, but not limited to,

Hiking
Fishing
Sailing
Camping

and more!

Do you prefer the mountains or the beach?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2022)

beach!

same q?


----------



## Shawna (Jun 11, 2022)

The beach ^^

How is your weekend so far? ^^


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

It's excellent! Thank you for asking! In the mountains and doing lots of walking/hiking 

What is your 'lucky' or fav number ?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2022)

5, and it always has been.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

Don't really have one :3

Least fave juice?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 12, 2022)

Prune

Most favorite juice?


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 12, 2022)

Too many to choose but apple juice!

Favorite cookie flavor?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2022)

chocolate chip i suppose. not a huge cookie fan.

same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 13, 2022)

Not too picky, as long as they're chewy lol
But chocolate chip, PB, sugar, macadamia, etc

What do you like in your coffee/tea if you drink it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2022)

oat drink in coffee, i drink tea as is.

same q?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 13, 2022)

I have never had Coffee but I drink Tea sometimes! I like the lemon kind and the peppermint kind. I only put honey and a lemon slice in my lemon tea because I wish it tasted better but my mothers says its good for me so yay!

What was the last book you read?


----------



## deana (Jun 13, 2022)

I not too long ago read _The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo_ by Taylor Jenkins Reid

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Jun 13, 2022)

The last book I finished was Music for Torching by AM Homes, and right now I'm halfway through American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis.

Favorite album?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2022)

If I have to say only one, defo _Sgt. Pepper  _with The Beatles.

same q?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 13, 2022)

Dark Before Dawn- Breaking Benjamin

Favorite nostalgic movie?


----------



## Neb (Jun 13, 2022)

The SpongeBob SquarePants movie. I watched it so many times as a kid that I practically had the script memorized. Even now, years after watching it last, I can still recount every scene.

What’s something you did as a kid that you wish you still did?


----------



## VernalLapin (Jun 14, 2022)

Get so hyped about playing in the little inflatable pool in my backyard. Purer times ;w;

What’s your dream cosplay?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 14, 2022)

I'd rock a Kim Possible look.

Ice or no ice?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 14, 2022)

Ice most of the time when I want something to drink 

Shows that you used to hate as a kid, but now enjoy it now you're older?


----------



## Plume (Jun 14, 2022)

When my parents watched it, I found the Sopranos off-putting as a child. When I watched it as an adult however, I loved it.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2022)

Nothing, lmaoooooo.

Do you drink coffee, tea, or neither?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 15, 2022)

I drink tea. Not often, but sometimes. 

What music genre do you typically listen to?


----------



## Neb (Jun 15, 2022)

I listen to the indie sub genres of indie pop, indie folk, and indie rock. Sometimes I’ll listen to soul and classic rock too.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2022)

Jazz.

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2022)

nope.


do you like french toast?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 15, 2022)

Yes!

What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2022)

nighttime i suppose :3

fave clothes to wear?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 15, 2022)

I have some really stupid rainbow pajamas that  i got as a gag gift last year that I would never wear in public or let anyone besides my family see me in, but they are the legit most comfortable things I own 

same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2022)

probably all my dresses, love them and wish there was warmer weather around the year so i could wear them more than a couple of seasons :3

do you collect anything?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 15, 2022)

I don’t collect anything. Boring answer, I know. I _would_ collect hockey memorabilia, though.

Do you participate in the events on this forum?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2022)

I used to, but not more recent larger ones sans egg hunt(if that counts as large, not a fan of those group things).

same q?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 15, 2022)

I've been participating in as many events as I can, especially the art based ones, I quite enjoy them.

Fav snack/junk food?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 15, 2022)

Its Hot Cheetos (but I gotta learn to not eat them so often so that way it doesn't affect my health its addicting so its easier said than done) 

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 15, 2022)

I like the baked flaming hot Cheetos!

Are you more of a competitive gamer or a casual gamer?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm more of a casual gamer I don't really take gaming too seriously in terms of competitive 

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 15, 2022)

I just play for myself.

What are your demands?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 15, 2022)

Only like $50,000 in small, unmarked bills.

Favorite summer/outdoor activities?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 15, 2022)

Swimming.

Which superpower would you choose?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 15, 2022)

Teleportation, easily. 

Do you spend a lot of time on the forums?


----------



## Neb (Jun 15, 2022)

I check the forums several times a day, but I rarely browse for more than ten minutes (if that). If threads were made more regularly in the sections I frequent that would definitely change.

How do you listen to music, if you do?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)

I use Spotify, with my earbuds. 

What show are you currently watching, if any?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 16, 2022)

I just started Stranger Things yesterday, can’t believe I never watched it until now 

same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2022)

I watch nothing, nobody, nowhere.

Without looking it up right now, do you know what "pulchritude" means?


----------



## Beanz (Jun 16, 2022)

no

do you know how to drive?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 16, 2022)

Yes. I passed both the written and driving test the very first time that I took them.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2022)

nope.

least fave chewing gum (flavour) ?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)

I don’t chew gum anymore, but I didn’t really like wintermint. I preferred the obscure flavors like cinnamon, banana, or peppermint — yeah, that one’s not that obscure of a flavor, but you get it.

What board do you post on or frequent the most on TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2022)

this, bothering you, and random thoughts i suppose.

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)

I mostly post in The Basement or Brewster’s Cafe.

How often do you go out to eat as opposed to eating at home?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2022)

sometimes with co-workers for lunch though seldom. sometimes i do go out and eat for dinner but it's expensive so i mainly have a beer and some minor snack if such.

fave kind of tea?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)

I like the Black & White tea, Arizona brand. I also like the typical sweet tea. 

Do you like cinnamon rolls?


----------



## S.J. (Jun 16, 2022)

I've never tried a cinnamon roll! I don't usually like cinnamon as a flavour, but I'd still try a cinnamon roll! 

Do you have a favourite holiday (and what is it)?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)

I don’t usually celebrate holidays, but I do like Halloween. I like seeing all of the costumes.

What’s your favorite type of juice (apple, orange, grape, etc)?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 17, 2022)

Orange juice. Usually what I drink.

What do you usually order from Wendy’s?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2022)

My usual is a Baconator with no mayo. I hate mayonnaise.

Do you prefer milkshakes or slushies?


----------



## Neb (Jun 17, 2022)

I rarely have either, but I prefer milkshakes. When done right they can taste really good.

What’s a guilty pleasure TV show or movie you like?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2022)

The Bold and The Beautiful. My gramps got me into it ages ago and I just kept watching lmao.

same q?


----------



## Beanz (Jun 17, 2022)

i don't have one, im not sure what a guilty pleasure means.

do you like starbucks? if so what is your go to order?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2022)

never really had, it's not that huge here.

fave kind of coffee if you drink it?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2022)

I don’t like coffee at all. I think it’s gross.

Have you ever had a dream and it came true / actually happened?


----------



## Beanz (Jun 17, 2022)

if you mean by dream as in sleeping, no i have not. 

have you watched sonic x? is it any good?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2022)

Damn, I haven’t watched that since I was a literal child. I remember liking it and finding it entertaining. It was a good way to pass time for Pokémon.

Do you like flavored water?


----------



## Neb (Jun 18, 2022)

Only when it's carbonated. Plain flavored water isn't usually that exciting.

Have you been out of the country?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

Yeah, nothing really fun though.


Do you play Pokémon Go?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2022)

I used to back near when it came out, but stopped.  Didn't have much reason to play it.  I may get back into it sometime though now that there's a lot new mons to catch.

Pokemon, Digimon, or Yokai Watch?  You can only pick one.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

(please do!)

Pokémon. There are Digimons I like but I never really watched the anime and I never got it YW cause the game mechanics confused me lol.

do you like cheetos? (or your country's equivalent?)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2022)

Downloading it right now!  

Yep, I do.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2022)

I like them (called cheez doodles here) but they get stuck in my teeth and gum so I have to avoid them 

fave kind of smoothie, if you like em?


----------



## Shawna (Jun 18, 2022)

I’m not a big smoothie fan, I much prefer a slushies which Coca-Cola is my favorite.

Do you like to travel?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 19, 2022)

Before Covid I did but now I'm more than happy to stay at home or go to more local places instead.

Do you enjoy hot weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

yes for sure more than anything

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2022)

Yep, same.

Do you enjoy... sundaes?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

I do, I don't have them often though.

fave kind of tea?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 20, 2022)

Maybe Chamomile.

What instrument do you like to hear the most in music?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2022)

guitar i think :3

fave pie?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 20, 2022)

I really like cookies and cream pie. I’m not much of a pie person, though.

What collectible are you currently hunting / saving up for?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2022)

None of them.

Do you like to swim?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 20, 2022)

LOVE it! Swam for the first time in 2 years a couple weeks ago, and it was great.

What's the most daring thing you've done? (ie sky diving etc)


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 20, 2022)

Been in a car driving about 230mph.

What is your ideal summer day?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 20, 2022)

A pool day with food, out in town shopping, restaurants, etc!

Stuck on an island with one game, what is it?


----------



## Neb (Jun 20, 2022)

Minecraft. There’s so many things I could build or survive in that I would never get bored, even without mods.

What was the first game you’ve played?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 20, 2022)

To my memory, Sonic 1 or 2. I was maybe 5 years or below lol

Last game you've played?


----------



## Supaomegax (Jun 20, 2022)

honeyaura said:


> To my memory, Sonic 1 or 2. I was maybe 5 years or below lol
> 
> Last game you've played?


Star Fox Adventures!


If you could request anything from Nintendo, what would it be? and why?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 20, 2022)

(Omg Star Fox Adventures was fav back in the day lol)
Hmm, for now, more updates for ACNH. Most of the "updates" were them just piecing things in that were already in the last game lol. This last big one was good, but they could make some fixes to the experience I think.

Disappointed about no E3 this year?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 20, 2022)

Doesn't change my day, no.

Did you or are you going to enter in there Villager Diversity contest via Bulletin Board?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2022)

Nope.  I'm all for celebrating diversity, but I can't draw.  Not really the kind of event I was looking forward to.

Do you enjoy Fridays or Saturdays more?


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 20, 2022)

I love both, but Fridays are payday lol

Chocolate, vanilla, or strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 20, 2022)

It depends what I’m in the mood for, but I do like chocolate a lot. 

Do you like spicy foods?


----------



## Neb (Jun 20, 2022)

I love spicy foods. They improve just about every snack and dish for me.

What's your favorite live action show?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 20, 2022)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia or What We Do in the Shadows

Same q?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 21, 2022)

My all time favourite will always be Buffy the Vampire Slayer but from more recent times it's WandaVision.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 21, 2022)

My day is almost over, but I finished my shift at work and had some time to play video games.

Do you prefer coffee or tea?


----------



## Neb (Jun 21, 2022)

I prefer coffee. Tea tastes like flavored water to me, while coffee can have a wide variety of flavors. 

Same question?


----------



## deana (Jun 21, 2022)

I prefer coffee as well, although I do drink them both
Bean water > leaf water 

Do you enjoy audiobooks?


----------



## Plume (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes, I love listening to audiobooks with a noise cancelling headset for long plane or train rides! It helps me relax and almost forget about how I'm surrounded by other people.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 21, 2022)

I don’t use audiobooks. I prefer other pass times. 

Do you prefer to go out to eat or eat at home?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 22, 2022)

Eat at home.

When was the last time that you got a warning on here? (If ever).


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 22, 2022)

It was back in May. 

How do you mainly access TBT? (A phone, tablet, laptop, etc?)


----------



## allainah (Jun 22, 2022)

laptop always, I hate using tbt on my phone >< 

Favorite game of yours that isn't super popular?


----------



## Neb (Jun 22, 2022)

Anodyne 2. It’s part 3D platformer and part top down Zelda. The game mixes 3D PS1 style graphics for the overworld and game boy color style graphics for the dungeon sections. You would think it would be jarring, but it’s not. The game also has a sense of wonder for every surreal character and environment. All of the developer’s games have this, but Anodyne 2 had it the strongest. Even playing the second time was magical.

Is there a game system you think more people should play?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2022)

PS Vita even though it's more or less dead at this rate lol.


same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

Maybe the Wii U? I dunno, it's Nintendo's worst-selling console but I think it deserves more love. Despite me not even owning one, haha.

Favorite sport?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2022)

I love tennis!! I also really like baseball but tennis is definitely my favorite!

do you have a youtube channel?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 23, 2022)

Nope
Do you prefer bar soap or pump soap?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

Bar soap is such a hassle, it always slips out of my hand. Pump soap is so much better.

How long is your hair? Weird question, I know, but I can't think of anything else. XD


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 23, 2022)

Directly on my head no longer then that
Do you like fishing or bug catching in animal crossing better?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)

Fishing! I dunno, I think it's a bit more interesting.

Do you like cleaning?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2022)

tbh yeah I do! sometimes it takes a lot out of me but it's so satisfying so I often clean to de-stress 

same q?


----------



## Plume (Jun 23, 2022)

Yeah, I'll usually vacuum twice a week, dust every other week, and thoroughly clean things like tile with a cleaner about once a month.

Something that was fun at first, but quickly became a nightmare?


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2022)

Learning Japanese. It’s a never ending series of confusing grammar, antiquated writing systems and different dialects depending on the formality of a situation. I’m only doing it because I’ve been at it for three years. 

Do you like to fly in airplanes?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 24, 2022)

No. Absolutely not. I do, however, love traveling. I prefer the train.

Do you prefer to talk on the phone or text?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 24, 2022)

Text! I always tell those who know me and have my phone number to only call me if it's for something extremely important or an emergency, ha ha.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 24, 2022)

Same. Calling isn’t necessary for small things.

Do you have any plans for this weekend?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 24, 2022)

Nope! I hope it is raining so I can game all weekened with tea and without my conscience telling me to do more.. love the rain..

Are you afraid of spiders?


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2022)

I was as a kid. Now I’m fine with them around as long as they aren’t too big and I don’t have to touch them. They’re interesting creatures!

What’s a place you really want to visit?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 24, 2022)

Europe. I would take the train in that continent and visit Paris, Belgium, Ireland and maybe the UK for the museums! Not now of course but after the war.

Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)

I love them both!

What do you do for school/work?


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2022)

I study Japanese at my college.

Do you stay up late?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 24, 2022)

Sometimes.

Do you procrastinate a lot?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 24, 2022)

Almost always.

Do you sleep a lot?


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2022)

I sleep about 10 hours a day every day. If I sleep less than that it’s very hard to get up.

Have you left the country before?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 24, 2022)

Yes, a few times to the States!

Have you ever left your home country?


----------



## Shawna (Jun 24, 2022)

Nope.  I don’t really have much of an interest to either, I don’t like to travel and I am a homebody.

A movie you like that most people hate?


----------



## Neb (Jun 24, 2022)

I have a special fondness for Sharkboy and Lavagirl even though it’s a terrible movie. I watched it religiously as a kid.

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 24, 2022)

I am prescribed them but don't often wear them. I have trouble focusing on things in the distance. Whatever that's called

What is your favourite breakfast?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 24, 2022)

A jumbo breakfast with bacon, sausage, eggs, hashbrowns, and Pancakes. Like a big feast.

If you could bring back one thing from the past (toys, games, music, show, etc) that you liked when you were younger, as either a rerelease, remake, or sequel, what would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)

Pokemon Conquest.  Please give us a sequel!

Ever caught someone off guard before?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

Possibly my brothers, I've done it a lot actually.

What's one word that you can never spell correctly?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 24, 2022)

Restaurant. Autocorrect always fixes it for me. 

Same question?


----------



## Neb (Jun 25, 2022)

Initiative, conceive, among others

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 25, 2022)

Yes! My hair is teal, turquoise, or some similar shade of blue.

What is one collectible (if any) that you are saving up for or looking for at the moment?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm saving up for a Peridot birthstone and since birthstones are expensive, I'm trying to be more active on the forums.

Do you or have you shared a bedroom with someone?


----------



## deana (Jun 25, 2022)

I share a room with my partner and as a child I shared a room with my sister. Honestly sharing sucks lol 

Last thing that made you laugh?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 25, 2022)

A Tomodachi Life song I wrote last night. Either that or the video I watched of the songs Poofesure wrote in his Tomodachi Life series.

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 28, 2022)

Old spongebob episodes

Favourite type of chip?


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 29, 2022)

Cheddar sour cream Ruffles 

What's your game of the year?


----------



## Franny (Jun 29, 2022)

thanks for reminding me i've played almost no new games this year. i guess i'll have to say the new Kirby gane, but if Bayonetta 3 comes out this year like it should, it'll 100% be that. waiting...

whats your favorite game console?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 29, 2022)

Probably Super Nintendo or PlayStation (although GameCube is a great console too).

What would you do if you randomly found a brown paper bag with 1 million dollars inside?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)

I want to say that I would return it to its rightful owner, but deep down I know that I'll snatch it in a heartbeat. 

What gaming consoles/handhelds do you own?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2022)

Nintendo Switch, the OG, 2019 model. And my phone if it counts since I play PoGo on it.

fave ice cream?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 29, 2022)

Probs 'nilla 'n choc chip dou.

Besides Earth, what planet interests you the most?


----------



## Plume (Jun 29, 2022)

Mercury 'cause it's small but quick. It's also pretty, and Sailor Mercury is a cool senshi.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 29, 2022)

Probably Mars, but I don’t really have a reason, lol. 

Do you like ASMR?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

Nah, not really. I don't really like hearing... Raw noise. I like having background music to accommodate for silence.

Are you good at math?


----------



## Plume (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm terrible at math. :c

Which do you prefer, sorbet or frozen yogurt?


----------



## DolphinCube (Jun 30, 2022)

orange sherbert. I love that stuff

What kind of pet peeve do you have?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2022)

way too many. but people who makes everything they are their trait and person. chill.

same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 30, 2022)

I have various, but one of them is when I'm already doing the speed limit while driving (in some cases, I'm even a little bit over) and some impatient fool behind me just keeps on following closely (and if some people are always late for something, then they should just get up earlier so that they don't have to be in such a rush).

How many times have you posted in this thread? (If you don't know, you can check by clicking on your profile icon that appears next to this thread in the thread list sections).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)

176 times, not including this post.

Do you prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 30, 2022)

Cold! (By the way, you currently have about 10 more posts than me in this thread).

What are your three favourite months?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 30, 2022)

Probably April, June, and October.

Least fave celebrity?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 1, 2022)

That Billy Chick.

Favourite deceased celebrity?


----------



## Franny (Jul 1, 2022)

either david bowie or audrey hepburn. actually cried real tears when bowie died.

grossest food you've ever had?


----------



## Plume (Jul 1, 2022)

I guess probably umeboshi. It's super, super salty.

Regular icecream or soft-serve?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2022)

Depends on brand/kind. I love like gelato for soft-serve but I also like regular like Ben & Jerry's or just sherbet flavours.

What kind of phone do you have if any?


----------



## deana (Jul 1, 2022)

I have a Samsung Galaxy A50 phone 

Same question?


----------



## Neb (Jul 1, 2022)

I have an iPhone 12 Pro. I’m pretty content with this phone for the foreseeable future. The OLED screen is nice and it has most of the features I need. 

Do you prefer coffee or tea?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 1, 2022)

Tea. Coffee is disgusting.

Have you ever used Fiverr (and what for, if you have)?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

Had to google that since I've no idea what it is, and no I do not use it.

least fave ice cream?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

Probably pistachio flavored. Just not a fan. 

Do you have a hard time falling asleep?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

Yeah, especially since it's so bright and stuff where I sleep both in- and outside. Doesn't help I might lay and think about stuff either ugh.

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

Only when there’s noise… otherwise it’s pretty easy for me to fall asleep, lol.

What’s your favorite color combination or combination of colors?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

pink and orange, especially on psychedelic patterns 

fave kind of chips/french fries?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2022)

I love cheese fries. The cheesier, the better. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

soggy fries like mcd...anything not too crispy i'm good with though lol.

fave kind of flower?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 3, 2022)

I remember seeing a really cool flower in the past but can’t remember it’s name so I’ll just say Hyacinth until I find it again. 

Favourite Blizzard from DQ?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2022)

no idea, we don't have that here aha.

do you like carrots?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm not so big on them raw, but prepared in different ways are pretty good. I started growing them last year in boxes I made and freeze the bulk for later. But yes, just not so much raw unless I can have some dip.

What is your ideal vacation?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 5, 2022)

Home in my room playing video games, watching YouTube, and eating chips.

Favourite insect?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 5, 2022)

Praying Mantis.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

butterflies, they're pretty and not creepy (except for moths but they're another story lol)

least fave insect/spider?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 5, 2022)

I had a feeling that the next person was going to say butterflies. They're amongst my favourite insects as well (the same goes for moths. I personally think they're cool too).

Maybe cockroaches.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

crane flies and harvest spiders/daddy longlegs. ewww..

fave pringles flavour?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2022)

Sour cream & onion!

Favorite music genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

johnny's j-pop, 60s beat/mod/pop, 60s psychedelic rock etc.

same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 5, 2022)

As Reverend Lovejoy once famously said, "_Rock And/Or Roll_".

Do you know any Mr. Smiths?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

no and i don't really know any people with english last names either lol

fave kind of wine, if any?


----------



## Franny (Jul 5, 2022)

i think i like rose? i'm not an alcohol type of person but i've had angry orchard rose and thats pretty tasty.

favorite TV show?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2022)

M*A*S*H if I have to pick only one.

I like a lot of older (British also) comedy series though.

Also Ya-ya-yah is one of my fave JE shows as well.

ANYWAY

least fave music genre?


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 5, 2022)

Probably rap or country.

If any one fictional character were to be real, who would you chose?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 5, 2022)

Croconaw because I want a real Pokémon.

Do you drink energy drinks?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

I do not. I get my 'energy' from coffee. :v

Do you write fanfiction?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2022)

Nope not really my thing.

same q?


----------



## Neb (Jul 6, 2022)

Aside from a short meme story, I’ve never read fan fiction. I wrote fan fiction once for a writing contest, but it turned out badly. My writing is definitely better when it’s with my own characters.

Do you like to hike?


----------



## Redchaos10 (Jul 6, 2022)

Yeah. Although I don't do it often, I like to traverse through nature. :]

What's the best piece of advice anyone's ever given you?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)

Nothing because no one ever has the right words or good advice for me, lol.

Do you even like potato salad?


----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2022)

I HATE potato salad. Some things are not meant to be eaten cold...

Are you sleepy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)

Nope, wide awake.

Favorite color?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 6, 2022)

Purple!

Are you currently listening to music right now?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 6, 2022)

Nope!

Is it sunny?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 6, 2022)

Partially. 

Do you use YouTube often?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

Yes. I watch a ton of videos, lol. 

What’s one food you don’t necessarily dislike, but you have to be in the mood for it?


----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2022)

Hmmmmmmmmm, I guess I'll say hot dogs. I like them, but I don't want to eat them all the time...a few times a year is fine.

Favorite way to prepare/eat noodles?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 6, 2022)

*How-To*: Instant Edition

*□》Step 1 *
Open pack
*□》Step 2*
Place noodles in bowl
*□》Step 3*
Add flavor on top of dried noodles
*□》Step 4*
Boil water in kettle
*□》Step 5*
Pour hot water on noodles
*□》Step 6 *(optional)
Add chopped green onion


Favourite cake?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

I’m not really a sweets person, but I love those blizzard cakes from Dairy Queen.

Do you wear hats?


----------



## Neb (Jul 6, 2022)

Nope. They make my head uncomfortable.

Do you want to study a foreign language?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 6, 2022)

Yes, but I truthfully do not have the patience for it.

Same question?


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 7, 2022)

I do especially if I plant to travel to the location of the native tongue I wish to speak. Like Spanish, French or Greek! Depends where I go first..

College or Career?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)

College (or uni or equivalent) really. If people see you have studied there is a greater chance they will look at your CV and see you put in some effort, at least where I live. If it helps you build a career, that's cool! But I would never like aspire to become a big boss just cause money and having to dress up properly every day with no free time.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Jul 8, 2022)

College.

Do you prefer classic or more eclectic home decorations?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 8, 2022)

IRL I do like the look of both, but classic is too much up keep to look good. My house is very eclectic, lots of video games and toys.
In Animal Crossing the majority of my rooms are eclectic as well.

Do you like frogs? Follow up question, what's your favorite frog?


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 8, 2022)

frogs are cool i guess. my favourite frog is this cool yellow and black one (no clue what its called)

favourite music genre?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2022)

60s pop/psychedelic/folk rock etc.

same q?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 9, 2022)

Rock, I guess? My favorite bands are Portugal. the man, BORNS, and Glass Animals

Favorite soda?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

The passionfruit frenzy flavor of Mountain Dew. 

What’s your favorite kind of juice?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

plain orange honestly. not a fan of those multi-flavour. beer/pee apple juice kind is good too(as longs as it's not that pulp bright yellow crap lol).

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2022)

Apple juice.

Any plans for this weekend?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2022)

Not really. I’m just playing video games, spending time with my dog, and working.

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 9, 2022)

Nope. Only YouTube and Pokémon.

Do you like Thunderstorms?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

Absolutely not. I'm terrified of them, actually.

are you tired right now?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 10, 2022)

A teeny-tiny bit, so somewhat.

Out of these four emotions, which one are you the most susceptible to: Anger, fear, happiness or sadness?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 10, 2022)

Anger, without a doubt.

What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 10, 2022)

I usually like classical or video game music. Recently I've been exploring music to expand my interests.

Can you handle scary movies?


----------



## Emilygm2010 (Jul 10, 2022)

Honestly I don't think I could I say I can but probably chicken out.

Pineapple on pizza? I personally love it.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 10, 2022)

Nay. I haven't ever been a fan of sweet and sour food combinations (with maybe an exception or two).

If you could permanently delete a website from existence, which one would it be?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2022)

Twitter.  Bye, have a beautiful time!

Same question?  It's an interesting question.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 10, 2022)

Facebook. Without a doubt.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2022)

It's a tie between Twitter and Facebook, even though I have an account for the latter and rarely use it. Seriously, it' brings the worst out of so many people and it sucks.

Favourite shade of light?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 11, 2022)

Definitely warm light. It looks closer to sunlight, gentle on the eyes, and makes a room look more comfortable I guess? Cooler shades remind me of work settings like school or the doctors.

Do you prefer to keep the curtains open or closed in rooms you're in?


----------



## Plume (Jul 11, 2022)

Closed for privacy, but my curtains are sheer-ish, so they still let enough sunlight in.

Window blinds or shades?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2022)

we only have blinds so i'll go with that :3

fave kind of burger?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2022)

A cheeseburger with pickles, ketchup, and mustard!  

The sun or the moon, which do you like more?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2022)

Moon. Beautiful and it doesn't blind you.

least fave burger topping?


----------



## Plume (Jul 11, 2022)

Cheese. I'd rather have something that better complements the burger, like an aioli sauce.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 11, 2022)

Mayo.

Do you like pickles?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 11, 2022)

Eh... Kind of.

Favorite pasta?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 11, 2022)

Unpopular opinion here- I hate the texture of pasta in general, it’s too slimy for my liking. The only kind I actually enjoy eating is penne.

Same q?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 11, 2022)

It's a tie between spaghetti and lasagna!

What pets do you have?


----------



## deana (Jul 11, 2022)

I have one cat whom I was lucky enough to adopt from a family member a couple of months ago 

When was the last time you went to the mall?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

It was when I worked at the mall, which I think was over a year ago. 

Do you prefer big dog breeds or smaller dog breeds?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2022)

Depends on the breed, both have their pros and cons.

what kind of computer do you have, if any?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

Chromebook  (No idea what model our laptop is, though)

What position do you sleep in at night?
(I mean this in a literal way . . . On your side, back, stomach, etc.)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 12, 2022)

Back, all the way.

And... you?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

On my side.

Do you prefer buying games digitally or buying cartridges/CDs?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2022)

cartridges/cs, especially if it's for a handheld. i can accept digital if it is computer obviously but i hate going digital on switch etc.

same q?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 12, 2022)

I've gotten to the point where I don't care lol
It is nice to have a physical game, but where I live, it's a pain to find physical copies and the past few times I've tried ordering from someplace like Amazon, it's ended badly

Do you prefer desktops or laptops/notebooks?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2022)

Both I suppose but for home use definitely laptops.

fave music genre(s)?


----------



## Plume (Jul 12, 2022)

*smash my head on the punk rock*

What game has the best music?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

In my opinion, The Legend of Zelda. (I'm actually listening to Zelda's Lullaby right now.)

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't know, there are lots of games with great soundtracks and I couldn't select just one.

Has some stranger ever walked up to you and just started talking, talking and talking and simply would not let you go?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

Nope.

Have you ever had anything stolen from you?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 13, 2022)

I think I may have, but can't recall any specific items at the moment.

Do you recognize this man?



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2022)

looks like Rasputin but also idk i suck with names and faces lol.

least fave music genre?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

Rap, pop, and country.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2022)

rap, modern western pop/rnb, techno, modern metal etc.

fave crisps flavour?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 13, 2022)

Salt and Vinegar. Tastes like a more mild bag of pickle chips.

Can you sleep with a light on?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 13, 2022)

I can. Just give me quiet.

Do you like mayo?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm neutral about it, though I can understand why a lot of people don't like it.

Would you consider yourself mature?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 13, 2022)

I do, but I don’t know if others perceive me as such.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2022)

Yes and no. I find myself being goofy when I'm not in a professional setting.

Is there a fruit you dislike?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

Strawberries, although the artificial flavor is fine. 

Do you drink a lot of soda?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 14, 2022)

No, I haven't drunk any soda in almost a decade (or more).

What do you think is the very first videogame that you played?


----------



## Neb (Jul 14, 2022)

I typically say New Super Mario Bros since it was the first game I got on my first real system. In reality I played several educational licensed games on a cheap kid's console before that. My first was either Toy Story 2, Ratatouille, or a Finding Nemo game. I believe I got all three at the same time when I was 5 or 6. 

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

I always say that it was Super Mario Sunshine.

Do you like the Harvest Moon series?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 14, 2022)

Never heard of it 

favorite stranger things character (if you’ve watched it)?


----------



## Plume (Jul 14, 2022)

eddie munson

Favorite nicktoon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2022)

Avatar The Last Airbender

Salt on your potato?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 14, 2022)

Kinda depends
I don't like potatoes made most ways because of the texture, but I like salt on fries

Do you have any piercings? and if not, do you want any?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2022)

not anymore, i had my ears when i was a kid but i like never used earrings or stuff anyway, so.
don't think i want any as of now,  no.

fave kind of salad?


----------



## lovelace (Jul 15, 2022)

greek !! 

what's your record for most photos received from a single villager ?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)

Two or three, but I don't remember which villager. I think it was Bea or Apollo.

Which gaming console/handheld do you use the most?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 15, 2022)

I currently don't play much videogames anymore, but when I do, they're usually from either Super Nintendo or GameCube ('cuz you know I'm "old-school").

And...... you?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)

It's honestly kind of hard to tell, because I Switch (pun intended) between my Nintendo stuff very often.

Do you have anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 15, 2022)

Nope.

If you won a million dollars, what would you buy?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

I’d buy a house in my desired location and a cross-country train trip.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 18, 2022)

I'd buy a decent-sized house somewhere secluded and peaceful (and where the weather is cool and fresh nearly all year long). Then, I'd give everyone reading this a share of the remaining money.

How often do you change your profile icon?


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 18, 2022)

Once every couple months usually.

favorite Pokemon and favorite color?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 18, 2022)

Favorite pokemon is Goodra and favorite color is green.

Are you afraid of handling insects?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm afraid of insects in general, so yes.

Do you like rainy weather?


----------



## Plume (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah, though not all the time.

Have you ever ate something past its expiration date?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 18, 2022)

Dozens of times. Once I used a pancake mix that expired in 2011. 

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 18, 2022)

Nope. I’m an only child.

Have you ever accidentally swallowed a piece of gum before?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes. I've done it on purpose, too. (Don't ask.)

Do you prefer casual or competitive games?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 18, 2022)

Competitive.

Do you listen to music a lot?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 19, 2022)

Yes I do.

If you could have any animal as a pet, which would you have?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 19, 2022)

I've always wanted a pet fox! They're technically legal in my state, but I already have a dog and two cats and I'm sure they're a lot of work lol

same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 19, 2022)

A kangaroo so she can carry me around in her pouch.

Do you remember the final boss from _Super Mario Bros. 2_?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)

No, and I don't care about that game.

Yoshi or Kirby, who do you like more?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 19, 2022)

It wasn't one of my absolute favorites either, but I still thought it was good, and I have to give the developers some credit for trying something different. By the way, the final boss was Wart (who seems to have only made one appearance).



Spoiler










As for the question, uh.... I think I like both just as much (or in their own way). Forcing myself to choose, however, it's probably Kirby Yoshi.

Same question?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 19, 2022)

I don’t know that much about kirby so i’ll have to go with yoshi i guess

have you ever seen a wallaby in person? today i did and it was adorable <3


----------



## Plume (Jul 19, 2022)

I don't think I have...though I'd like to!

Favorite candy bar?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 20, 2022)

Probably Kit Kat or a Nestle Crunch Bar. I like crunchiness, lol.

What’s your favorite milkshake flavor?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)

Vanilla!

How many hours have you spent on ACNH?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 22, 2022)

I don’t know, but I think it was at least 300. It wasn’t as much as most people.

Do you have any plans over the weekend?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 22, 2022)

Nope. Just the same old stuff.

What Pokémon do you hope gets a new form or evolution in Pokémon Scarlet and Violet?


----------



## deana (Jul 22, 2022)

I would love to see a new Eeveelution as I think a lot of people would, otherwise I'm not too sure

Green grapes or red grapes


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jul 22, 2022)

definitely red, green/white grapes are tolerable but a little too sweet for me

what's one strong opinion you have on a completely random topic?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

I don’t think anyone should get married, lol. What’s the point of getting the government involved? Idk, it’s a lot of money and trouble to get a divorce. Just commit without all that hassle.

Do you drink a lot of soda?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2022)

not really. sometime i have a coca-cola if i do hamburger/pizza or maybe one other in summer but yeah not a lot really.

same q?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 23, 2022)

No, not at all. I just don't like eating or drinking stuff that has unhealthy things in it (and I try to avoid them the best I can).

Do you collect anything that might be deemed "out of the ordinary"?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2022)

No.

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2022)

Only with syrup.

Do you like trading card games?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 23, 2022)

Nah.

Do you play any instruments?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 24, 2022)

Occasionally play the piano my sibling has. Used to play the flute too.

Do you like having photos taken of you?


----------



## vinnie (Jul 24, 2022)

Occasionally. If it's a photo taken without me knowing or my permission, no. If I'm aware of it then I'm alright with it.

What's your favorite instrument?


----------



## Plume (Jul 25, 2022)

Guitar!

Are you craving anything?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2022)

Nope, I just had some delicious bite-sized food and ice cream for dessert.

Same question?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 26, 2022)

No, I'm good :3

What is one celebrity that you don't like much?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2022)

basically any "influencer" or youtuber, a lot are soo obnoxious ugh.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2022)

I don't know, I don't pay attention to celebrities.  At all.

Do you like pancakes?


----------



## amemome (Jul 26, 2022)

I like pancakes! I like them thin and crispy and with a good helping of scrambled eggs and bacon on the side.

Do you like your mattress firm or soft?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2022)

Soft.

Do you like french toast?


----------



## Franny (Jul 26, 2022)

they're good if they're made right but most people make them way too soggy.

do you like reading comics?


----------



## Shasaur (Jul 26, 2022)

I read some manga like Naruto when I was younger, never comics.

What's your favourite game? (excluding Animal Crossing games)


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2022)

Currently into playing FE3H! (both three houses and three hopes) I’m really enjoying both of them atm. 

Same question?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 27, 2022)

Stardew Valley

How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2022)

Feeling happy and fantastic!

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2022)

Pretty tired. I yawned as I was typing this, so I’m likely sleeping soon.

How often do you eat fast food?


----------



## Toska (Jul 28, 2022)

I try not to, maybe once every two weeks? Where I live there’s not many fast food restaurants, so it’s usually when I go out of town. 

What game have you spent the most amount of time playing?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2022)

Probably Civ V back in the days. Kinda miss it still, tempted to get some service just to play it again aha.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Jul 29, 2022)

Definitely WoW, even though it’s been years since I’ve played.

Favorite color toothbrush?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 29, 2022)

Green since that's my favorite color.

Speaking of favorite color, do you like a certain shade of your favorite color or the hue in general?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

I like any shades of blue, but mostly aqua colors.

Are you looking forward to the TBT Fair?


----------



## deana (Jul 29, 2022)

Definitely! I am super excited and I hope I'll have enough time to participate in everything I want to. 

Thunderstorms: cool or scary?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

I don’t like them if I have to be out in them. I’d rather not get absolutely soaked, thank you. In general, though, I’m not afraid of them, so I guess they are cool. Annoying, but cool. 

Do you like pizza?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 29, 2022)

Yes

Favourite video game?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2022)

That's a tough question to answer! I'll go with The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess.

Are you having a hard time sleeping in the past few days?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 29, 2022)

Only with the air conditioner running. It’s a bit loud.

Do you have trouble sleeping with noise?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 30, 2022)

Lots! Unless the noise is a fan or something it scares me awake even if I know what the noise is.

When you sing to a song you don't know some lyrics of, do you make up what you think it says or not sing that part at all?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

I don’t sing it at all, lol.

Do you like spicy foods?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 30, 2022)

Yes, just as long as they don't hurt my stomach and/or give me ardent diarrhea.

Do you post on other forums? (If you do, don't feel obligated to say the name of the website if you don't want to).


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 30, 2022)

I have an account on a Zelda forum, though I don't post as much there as I do here on TBT.

Is your room usually clean or messy?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2022)

My room is always clean and organized, down to a T.

Same question?


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2022)

Probably somewhere in the middle - not super messy but not exactly tidy

What is the last thing you cooked?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 30, 2022)

Teriyaki noodles.

Would you consider yourself minimalistic — not owning a bunch of possessions?


----------



## VernalLapin (Aug 1, 2022)

Nope. I must collect and hoard *u* Weirdly I like minimalistic scandinavian decor, but even then I’d go overboard with collecting and just be drowning in IKEA products, making it paradoxical lol

Have you ever been to any disney parks?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 2, 2022)

I haven’t. 

Are you currently accessing TBT on your phone?


----------



## Plume (Aug 3, 2022)

Nope, I'm on a desktop.

Is there an album or band that you didn't enjoy at first, but eventually came around to liking?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

That’s a hard one. A very long time ago, I wasn’t too fond of Avril Lavigne but I came around to liking her. I do prefer her older music, though. 

How “all over the place” is your taste in music?


----------



## Plume (Aug 11, 2022)

Hmm, tbh it could be a lot more diverse...almost all of the music I like is guitar music, and most of it was made between maybe 1978-2004. I'm trying to be more open minded, especially towards modern music...but I can't seem to develop a fondness for it.

What is your preferred writing utensil?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

I prefer to write with a pen with black ink. It looks more clean to me.

Do you drink a lot of juice?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 11, 2022)

Nah, not really.

How long/short is your hair?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 11, 2022)

It’s kind of short, like a normal guy’s haircut.

Do you wish you were taller?


----------



## Plume (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm 4'11", so yeah, occasionally... but I think if I had the choice, I would probably choose to stay the height I am.

Have you ever looked inside a birdhouse?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2022)

I don’t think so.

Do you like Hi-C?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

yes. fruit punch hi-c!!

Do you own any pets?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes. I have a chocolate lab!

Do you currently have a job?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

I do. Currently at it right now lol

Favorite food?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2022)

Chicken wings. The flats.

What is your favorite song at the moment?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

love flats only too!!

fav song atm is Metalingus by Alter Bridge

favorite video game?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm not sure, but _Resident Evil 4 _is certainly one of them.

Are you working hard or hardly working?


----------



## deana (Aug 12, 2022)

Hardly working and if anything, looking for ways to do even less 

What's your favourite smoothie flavour?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2022)

Anything mango.

Are you sweating in the heat at the moment?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes and I’m loving every second of it. 

Should you be sleeping right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)

Nope.

Have you had dinner yet?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes, I did. I had a spicy chicken sandwich. I love spicy foods.

Do you like sour foods/candies?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 12, 2022)

yes especially sour skittles 

do you stay up late at night?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 12, 2022)

if 10.30 is late, then yes. but yeah no never late at all.

what was your favourite subject in school?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2022)

Math, by far.

Are you actively participating in the TBT Fair?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes, I've been catching up on some of the events this morning.

What do you love about this forum the most?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2022)

I like the activity and the consistency of the events. The members are also cool. 

Do you like cheesecake?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 13, 2022)

I fricking love cheesecake!

Would you consider yourself a nerd?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 13, 2022)

Id say I’m part nerd due to my love of all things Marvel. 

Do you have any plans for the rest of the day?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 13, 2022)

Nope. Just video games and YouTube 

What’s your favourite video game?


----------



## Liz! (Aug 13, 2022)

Animal Crossing.

Do you have a sweet tooth?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 13, 2022)

Not really.

Do you like snow?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 13, 2022)

Looks pretty, but I don't like having to shovel it off the driveway. 

Is there a game you regret buying?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 13, 2022)

hmm not bought but received as a present is Jumanji, not fun ig

do you have a loud personality?


----------



## Plume (Aug 14, 2022)

Nope.

Are you feeling sleepy?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 15, 2022)

Not really, but I will sleep soon anyway.

Do you prefer chicken legs or the flats? (For chicken wings)


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 15, 2022)

flats all days 

your favorite sport?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2022)

Badminton!

What's your favorite flower and what do you like about it?


----------



## Plume (Aug 16, 2022)

It's hard to say, but probably cosmos! I love how they come in lots of different colors and wildflowers in general make me feel so happy. They're the definition of "flower power"!

Shiny or matte?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 16, 2022)

Matte, definitely.

How often do you do your laundry?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 17, 2022)

About 2 times per week.

Have you ever been accused of "thoughtcrime/wrongthink"?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2022)

No.

Limes or lemons?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2022)

Lemons definitely

Do you check the time often?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 18, 2022)

very often so i know its closer to leaving work

what are your weekend plans?


----------



## S.J. (Aug 18, 2022)

It's a chill weekend. I'm going to work on some more of the TBT Fair tasks, get my sister a birthday present, walk my dog in the forest. 

Same question; what are your weekend plans?


----------



## Liz! (Aug 19, 2022)

Working all weekend. Have Family over this evening and Sunday evening though.

Do you eat Mushrooms? 

p.s. your sig is so cute @S.J.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2022)

I like them in some things, but usually no.

Least favorite day of the week?


----------



## Plume (Aug 19, 2022)

I guess maybe Tuesday. idk why.

Favorite month of the year?


----------



## VernalLapin (Aug 19, 2022)

May! ∩^ω^∩ The weather tends to be gorgeous, although last May was so hot @w@

Least favorite month of the year?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 19, 2022)

It's either July or August (I don't like any of the summer months, including June).

Would it bother you if I started typing like this?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2022)

No, I don't care to be honest.  Type however you want, lmao.

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 19, 2022)

tough question. recently its been tres leches cake from costa vida

how many siblings do you have?


----------



## Plume (Aug 19, 2022)

One.

How many pets do you have?


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 19, 2022)

none

can you swim?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 19, 2022)

Kind of? I technically can (I think), but not very well. The best I could do is dog-paddle for five minutes before I start feeling tired.

How many hours have you spent on AC:NH?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 19, 2022)

355 hours!

do you own any pets? if so what's its name(s)?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 20, 2022)

Yes I do, I have two cats called Evie and Finn.

Have you been participating in the Bell Tree Fair?


----------



## deana (Aug 20, 2022)

I have been and enjoying it very much 

Favourite sea creature?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Aug 20, 2022)

Jorunna parva, aka the Sea Bunny. 

Favourite bird?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Aug 20, 2022)

The potoo

How do you turn yourself in your sleep?


----------



## Neb (Aug 22, 2022)

I turn back and forth on my sides while kicking. 

Do you prefer riding trains, cars, busses, or planes?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2022)

Trains, no contest. Airplanes are dead last.

How often do you play video games in general?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 23, 2022)

Nowadays, rarely. I don't have any interest in all of the latest videogames coming out (and haven't for a long time), but I still have a strong desire to play many of the old games from SNES/PlayStation/Nintendo64/GameCube that I missed out on back in the day. Only problem is, many of those old games can be quite expensive (even in used condition).

What sport do you prefer to physically play?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2022)

Martial arts.

Same question?


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Aug 23, 2022)

It's more of a "do" sport than a "play" sport, but obviously horseback riding haha

What's your Hogwarts house?


----------



## Liz! (Aug 24, 2022)

No idea

Have you donated fairy dust?


----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2022)

Yep

Do you have a favorite mug/coffee cup?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 24, 2022)

Yes, I do! My Zelda mug that I got for Christmas a couple years ago. 

Most expensive video game you've bought?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 24, 2022)

Ooh, I'm not sure. Most games I buy nowadays are at least $90 Canadian after taxes and it hurts. I've seen PS5 games almost go for that much and that's before taxes get applied.

When was the last time you had an extremely humid day?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 24, 2022)

Must've been one of these past days.

Who's the last person that got mad at you?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 24, 2022)

My brother.

Do you listen to video game OSTs?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 24, 2022)

Not as much as I listen to "regular" music, but yes. There are various videogame soundtracks that I love to listen to.

And............ you?


----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2022)

My answer is the same as yours!

Does any part of the TBT Fair make you nervous? I'm currently nervous about the writing portion. ><


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 25, 2022)

Not really, as I'm not actively participating in everything in the fair (I've mostly just been doing some of the puzzle games. That and donating fairy dust).

What element is your alleged zodiac sign? (Earth/Water/Fire/Air?)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm Aquarius (although on the cusp of Pisces) and it's elemental sign is Air.

How's the weather where you are today?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Aug 27, 2022)

Still pretty damn hot, around 90°F/32°C (unfortunately). But l guess at least it's also kind of breezy?

Which country do you feel produces the best music? (Or the music that you listen to and like the most).


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2022)

I don't know and don't really care, but if I had to choose, Japan.

Are you looking forward to anything?


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 27, 2022)

I’m looking forward to participating in some more tasks for the fair, and hanging out with one of my friends.

When you sleep, do you leave your phone plugged in overnight to charge?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 28, 2022)

Yes, I try to always plug it in when I sleep.  But I have forgotten to plug it in before.

Favorite drink?


----------



## al-tirah (Aug 28, 2022)

Coffee.

How often do you wash your hair?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 29, 2022)

Every other day.

How often do you bathe?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 29, 2022)

I shower every day but I don’t wash my hair every time. Too damaging and not necessary with my hair type. 

How often do you cook?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 1, 2022)

Hardly ever, unless I’m cooking my lunch.

Are there any collectibles you really want from the Bell Tree Fair?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2022)

Yeah, the wand but I also had 0 time participating so, yeah not for me lol.

same q?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 1, 2022)

Glistening butterfly, my absolute dream collectable and so thrilled with my lineup 

Same Q?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2022)

Enchanted butterfly wand I'd say... a whole row would be nice but it's unlikely. Will see what I can do tho LOL

Favourite board game?


----------



## deana (Sep 1, 2022)

I don't have super sophisticated board game collection or anything, I quite like Ticket to Ride lol 

Same question?


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2022)

i don’t play board games much, but i’d say my favourite is classic monopoly. my family and i have been playing it occasionally since i was a kid — it’s fun. 

favourite part of this year’s tbt fair (if you participated)?


----------



## Plume (Sep 1, 2022)

I really enjoyed furnishing a little space for my gyroid for Haniwa Homes!

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

I liked the Witch’s Quest because I actually like the scavenger hunts. Is that an unpopular opinion? Also, I think the gaming tasks are cool but I don’t participate in those. It’s a cool concept, though.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2022)

Leif's Labyrinnnnnnnnnnnnth!  Mistreil's games are always da bomb.

Potato or tomato?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)

Potatoes, obviously. Tomatoes are one of my least-favorite foods.

Do you prefer hotter or colder temperatures?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

Hotter, for sure.

Are you looking forward to anything this weekend?


----------



## teebeans (Sep 1, 2022)

Not particularly.

Thoughts on Astrology?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 1, 2022)

I don't pay much attention to it myself, but just for fun I'd like to get my full chart figured out at some point.

What's your favorite prize from this year's Fair (collectible or physical)?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2022)

I like the blue rosewater potion. That shade of blue is beautiful. All of my dust is going to Farley!

Have you ever dyed your hair an unnatural color?


----------



## Balverine (Sep 1, 2022)

It's lavender right now lol

Favorite cryptid/mythological creature?


----------



## Plume (Sep 1, 2022)

mothman!

Same question?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2022)

Griffins came to mind first so probably those!

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 1, 2022)

Dragons! 

Favorite insect?


----------



## xara (Sep 1, 2022)

butterflies! i don’t have a favourite butterfly in particular, though — i love them all. 

least favourite insect?


----------



## Balverine (Sep 2, 2022)

Roaches of any sort... they're one of the few things that make me seriously uncomfortable lol

If you could have any animal, exotic or normal, as a pet, what would it be?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 2, 2022)

I’ll be the most unoriginal person and say that I would own a golden retriever. They’re my favorite breed of dog!

Do you listen to sleep meditation or calming sounds to fall asleep to?


----------



## Neb (Sep 2, 2022)

No. The most noise I can tolerate while falling asleep is the sound of a fan running.

What’s your favorite game controller?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 2, 2022)

I only own a Nintendo Switch Lite so that makes it my favourite controller... 

Do you have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Plume (Sep 2, 2022)

Eating pizza.

Are you sleepy?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 2, 2022)

Very.  Had an unexpected vet visit late last night (kitty is fine!) and then got up several times during the night to grind for more fairy dust.

What are your thoughts on butterflies?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 2, 2022)

Very pretty! I actually saw a monarch butterfly while I was driving earlier.

If you had to choose one villager that you absolutely dislike, who would it be?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 2, 2022)

Harry, his facil hair grosses me out, and I hate his camo shirt. Also hippos are my least fav animal irl.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)

I don't know, Diva maybe.

Do you like waffles?


----------



## Balverine (Sep 2, 2022)

Love them! Especially belgian waffles

Favorite fast food place?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)

Sonic.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2022)

Jack in the Box, easily.

Do you like flavored water?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 3, 2022)

No, I'd rather drink normal water.

What's your favourite type of weather?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 3, 2022)

Very hot.

Do you still actively play New Horizons?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)

I don't play as often or as much as I used to, but I still play NH more compared to the other AC games.

Can you type without looking at the keyboard?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 3, 2022)

A little bit.

And............ you?


----------



## Balverine (Sep 4, 2022)

Usually, but sometimes my fingers get confused and I mess up lol

Do you prefer flavored or unflavored chapstick/lip balm?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 4, 2022)

Don’t really care about flavour. As long as they make my lips no longer dry, then I’m satisfied.

What’s your biggest fear?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 4, 2022)

Probably abandonment or not being enough. 

Can you tolerate spicy and hot foods?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 4, 2022)

Yes, I really love spicy foods and have a decently high tolerance. 

Is there something you want but can’t have?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 4, 2022)

Yep, a certain otome warlord scent diffuser set with acrylic charm and message card.  *shakes fist at international shipping laws*

Have you gotten everything you wanted from the Fair?


----------



## deana (Sep 4, 2022)

I haven't actually purchased my collectibles yet but I should have enough tickets to get more than I was initially planning on so I am pretty pleased!

Favourite new fair collectible?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2022)

Rebel Gnome, easily.

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Neb (Sep 4, 2022)

Uhh... either wintergreen bubble tea or ice cream.

What's your favorite cuisine?


----------



## Balverine (Sep 4, 2022)

I really like most Asian-style cuisine, Chinese and Mongolian being my favorites of those

With it being nearly fall, do you like pumpkin-flavored stuff?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

No.

How often do you change your aesthetic here on TBT?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 5, 2022)

Occasionally.

Do you prefer writing with a pen or pencil (or with something else)?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2022)

erasable ink pen :3 (like those frixion clicker ones).

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2022)

Don't care, either one works.

Dream travel destination?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

Somewhere tropical. I’ve always wanted to go to Thailand or Cambodia. New Zealand is also up there.

How often do you drink water?


----------



## Plume (Sep 6, 2022)

Very often. I drink it throughout the day.

Describe your favorite sandwich.


----------



## Balverine (Sep 6, 2022)

There's this local pizza place where my best friend lives that makes these toasted subs that are called grinders and their veggie one is AMAZING
it has mushrooms, peppers, onions, banana peppers and tomatoes topped with mozzerella cheese and a garlic aioli

what was your first car? (if you drive, if not, what's your favorite type of car?)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2022)

I don't drive nor do we have cars, but yeah definitely like, hippie vans or beetles I guess.

do/did you play pogo?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2022)

Yeah, I got back into it recently, but remembered why I don't like it, so I'm going to transfer all my Pokemon from it to Home and get rid of it.   

Do you like the  emoji that this forum has?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2022)

^fair beans.

yeah it should be like, official keyboard emoji on all devices and keyboard imo.

same q?


----------



## Neb (Sep 7, 2022)

It’s cute, but I rarely use emotes or emojis.

What’s the number one place you want to visit?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 7, 2022)

There are a lot. If I had to pick one, I'd want to visit what's left of Ancient Egypt.

If you can only put 3 toppings on your pizza, what are they?


----------



## Balverine (Sep 8, 2022)

does cheese count? lol if not then green peppers, banana peppers and mushrooms

favorite flower?


----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2022)

Cosmos. I like wildflowers in general.

What's a song that you can listen to over and over?


----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2022)

primadonna by marina.  discovered this song (and how amazing marina’s music in general is) when i was in 8th grade and i’m still not sick of it! 

same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2022)

This changes depending on my mood, but a song I could listen to on repeat and one that means a lot to me is Stick Around - Granger Smith. It’s a country song but I really relate to the lyrics.

What’s one thing about you you wish others would understand?


----------



## Plume (Sep 9, 2022)

that I don't like to be singled out or treated differently because I'm quiet. For example, a sarcastic "wow, you're SO talkative" in a group setting is a great way to make me forever uncomfortable around you. Double points if they interrupt me when I do try to speak.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 9, 2022)

Definitely that my emotions are 100x more intense and sometimes it’s hard to control them. Like when I’m sad, I’m really sad but it’s the same for positive emotions as well.

Did you sleep well last night?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2022)

Considering I seem to have caught *something* yes and I was like tired from my jab earlier this week yes. Otherwise no, lol.

least fave flower?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 10, 2022)

Thats so hard! Maybe roses, just cause they're so overdone ya know?

What is your favourite kind of Oreo?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

I prefer the golden Oreos. They taste better than the chocolate ones, in my opinion.

How often do you change your aesthetic on TBT?


----------



## xara (Sep 11, 2022)

idrk. i don’t have a certain amount of time i like to have an aesthetic for or anything, i just change it whenever i’m feeling inspired, sick of my current aesthetic like rn , there’s a forum event  going on or a special occasion/holiday etc. it also depends on how much i like the aesthetic as well — the more i like it, the longer i keep it. but i’d say i change my aesthetic every few months or so at least. sometimes sooner, sometimes later.

same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

Literally never, lol. I sometimes change up my signature here and there, but for the most part it’s the same.

What board on TBT do you frequent/post on the most?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 11, 2022)

General Chat or the The Basement these days.

What games are you playing at the moment thats not Animal Crossing?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

I’m actually not playing Animal Crossing at the moment. I’m playing Madden 23 on my XBOX Series X. 

What type of music do you usually listen to?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 11, 2022)

Portugal. The Man, Borns, and Glass Animals, but I like a lot of other artists too.

What would be on your ideal snack plate?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

A bunch of various potato chips and sour gummies, but more chips.

Should you be asleep right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2022)

no it's 11 am and i don't feel that sick.

same q?


----------



## deana (Sep 11, 2022)

No because it's 11am in my time zone now 


What do you prefer: baking sweets (cookies/cakes/etc.) or cooking savory meals?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Sep 11, 2022)

Cooking meals. I learned how to cook th he most. Plus idk how to bake yet im scared of the oven.

Do you remember faces better than names or names better than faces?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 11, 2022)

Faces over names.

How about you?


----------



## xara (Sep 12, 2022)

i’m honestly bad at remembering both , but uh... faces. 

what’s the riskiest thing you’ve ever done?


----------



## Plume (Sep 12, 2022)

I guess moving away and attending college in a different state was the riskiest thing I've ever done.

Favorite ramen flavor?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 12, 2022)

spicy chicken 

have you ever been catfished?


----------



## Gene. (Sep 12, 2022)

I havent! Im super scared of things like online dating for SO many reasons. 

Do you prefer checkers or chess?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2022)

Checkers, I guess. I don’t really have a preference.

What’s one food you don’t necessarily hate, but you have to be in the mood for it?


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2022)

canned tuna/tuna sandwiches. my parents made tuna sandwiches a lot when i was a kid and loved them, but i hated them (not a fan of fish in general). the taste has slowly grown on me over the years and sometimes i even crave a tuna sandwich, but i def gotta be in the mood for it lol.

same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 13, 2022)

Pizza.

Have you been outside of your home country?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2022)

yup :3

fave kind of yogurt?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 13, 2022)

I love banana flavored yogurt, but frozen yogurt is pretty good, too, if that even counts. 

How often do you do your laundry?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 13, 2022)

twice a week, one day for clothing, the other for bedding and towels 

what is something that you always have in your fridge?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)

Milk, eggs, cheese.

What color is your hair?


----------



## Plume (Sep 13, 2022)

Light brown.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2022)

Black, though if sun shines on it, there's a slight hint of brown.

Crayons or markers?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)

I honestly never understood crayons (if that makes sense), so markers it is. But if I had the choice, I'd pick colored pencils.

When's the last time you changed your avatar on TBT?


----------



## DJ-Mika (Sep 13, 2022)

I changed mine pretty recently to better fit for the upcoming Halloween season! 

What was the best meal you've ever eaten?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Sep 14, 2022)

The best meal was like fancy meat, mashed potatoes and vegetables from a fancy wedding I went to once. I still crave that food again to this day.

Can you sleep without a blanket?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 14, 2022)

Yeah (if it isn't freezing cold, that is).

Do you really want to hurt me?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2022)

no and i grew tired of the song lol.

least fave fashion decade?

(personally it's 2000s-modern but also i dislike post-ww2 and 50s overly small waists and marked/cut shapes).


----------



## Plume (Sep 14, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> no and i grew tired of the song lol.
> 
> least fave fashion decade?
> 
> (personally it's 2000s-modern but also i dislike post-ww2 and 50s overly small waists and marked/cut shapes).


hmmmm, hard to say! maybe 1950s because of the association with rockabilly fashion

Favorite fashion decade?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2022)

Plume said:


> hmmmm, hard to say! maybe 1950s because of the association with rockabilly fashion
> 
> Favorite fashion decade?


Yeah I agree as well, it's way too overdone and a lot don't even look good.

Definitely 1960s-70 (pre-disco/punk music/styles)

will you be getting your wisdom teeth, or do you have them?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 16, 2022)

I no longer have my wisdom teeth.

Are you getting Pokémon Scarlet or Pokémon Violet?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 16, 2022)

I have Violet pre-ordered.

Do you currently have a job?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

I do. It's alright, could be better but also considering how hard of a time there was even getting one I also shouldn't complain too much.

Did you/do you plan on get(ting) Splatoon 3?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 17, 2022)

Nah
Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

Nope.. i wish.

same q?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 18, 2022)

Same answer. Probably should have learned an instrument when I was younger. 

If you can make lots of money doing anything, what would you do?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 18, 2022)

I would travel, lol. 

Do you get jealous easily?


----------



## Neb (Sep 18, 2022)

A little bit sometimes, but it’s never overwhelming or affects my social life.

How did you feel about the newest Nintendo Direct?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

I still haven't seen it yet, so I can't say for sure. I do know about Pikmin 4 and Zelda Tears of the Kingdom, but that's about it. 

Same question?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 18, 2022)

I enjoyed it, they showed a lot of farming sims which are a favourite genre of mine and I’m hyped for Tears of the Kingdom. 

What was your most recent purchase?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2022)

A roll neck jumper shirt and a two-piece suit that I ordered online from a vintage store.

same q?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 18, 2022)

It was a couple of bottles of fruit squash. 

What have you done today?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2022)

been outside most of the day playing pogo and pikmin community days! 

worst meme you've ever seen?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

Horizontally spinning rat, or whatever it's called. It's not even remotely funny 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2022)

okay yeah that ones was pretty gross i agree.

probably the "git gud" or whatever cause people using it unironically when someone like, loses or anything in a rude way.

least fave thing to drink?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 18, 2022)

Coffee.

Favorite Nintendo console?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2022)

gonna say gamecube since i have so many good memories with it !

have u played any pikmin games?


----------



## Neb (Sep 19, 2022)

I played Pikmin 3 for a bit since it came with my copy of Mario Kart 8 and I didn’t stick with it. Real time strategy games are not my genre.

Do you like custom themes on game systems?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 19, 2022)

It depends, but I normally just go for a dark theme if I can.

What color smart phone do you usually get? (black, white, red, etc.)


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 19, 2022)

Usually black but my current one is purple 

How often do you eat fast food?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 19, 2022)

It’s usually once a week, where I’ll stop at McDonald’s and pick up some food I can share with my dog. Sometimes twice if I get a sudden craving for Taco Bell. 

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2022)

not often, if i eat out i go to an actual restaurant more likely.

leat fave fast food?


----------



## Plume (Sep 19, 2022)

Taco Bell

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2022)

hot dogs, usually their vegan options aren't too good so yeah no.

do you play pogo?


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2022)

no lol. 

what’s the last thing you bought?


----------



## Plume (Sep 19, 2022)

Cat food

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2022)

I don't know, probably groceries.

Do you know the difference between a government bond and a man?  (  )


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2022)

as in james bond agents?? nah sorry.

colour you'd never wear (as for clothes)?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> as in james bond agents?? nah sorry.
> 
> colour you'd never wear (as for clothes)?



(It was actually a reference to a random American Dad episode, wherein Klaus (the fish) gets stuck watching TV all day and can't turn it off or change the channel, and one lady keeps making a joke, "do you know the difference between a government bond and a man?"  To which she adds, "the bond matures."  It's been stuck in my head for years.   )

Probably pink.  It's a nice color, but it doesn't suit me that well.

Favorite foreign cuisine?


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 19, 2022)

Italian, pizza, pasta, antipasto 

Same Q?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2022)

Greek or Japanese. Two I really enjoy cause it's not overly spicy generally and neither use a lot of nuts.

Do you subscribe to any newspapers/magazines etc. ?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 19, 2022)

Nope, I don't subscribe to anything :3

What time is it right now where you live?


----------



## Plume (Sep 20, 2022)

12:48 am

Same question?


----------



## Neb (Sep 20, 2022)

12:41 a.m.

Do you like to read?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 20, 2022)

I honestly don’t, lol.

Do you get distracted easily?


----------



## Neb (Sep 20, 2022)

Yes, that’s why I suspected I had ADHD before I was diagnosed. Without the medication I can’t focus on anything for more than a few minutes, much less while sitting still.

Do you prefer speakers, headphones, or earbuds?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 20, 2022)

Earbuds. I prefer the wireless over wired.

How often do you get sick?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 20, 2022)

I'd say a few times a year, usually it's just a cold or nausea but I also had covid back in Aprirl. :,)

Do you eat breakfast in the morning?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2022)

Yeah, I need that since I work as well. Not one of those hour long relaxing ones though, I hate that.

shower or baths?


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2022)

showers. 

how many hours of sleep did you get last night?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2022)

8-10.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2022)

8 at least I think, took a while before I fully slept.

fave kind of burger?


----------



## CylieDanny (Sep 20, 2022)

Mozzarella!

Do you like fast food?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2022)

some yeah, some not. all depends.

least fave candy?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 20, 2022)

Licorice.

How tall are you?


----------



## Plume (Sep 20, 2022)

4'11"

Do you prefer gelato or frozen yogurt?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2022)

Gelato looks more delicious based on a minute's worth of google search lol.

When was the last time you wrote/drew something on a chalkboard?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 20, 2022)

That was so long ago, lol, I was in school. 

Do you like sour candies?


----------



## Plume (Sep 21, 2022)

Yes

Do you like gummy candies?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2022)

depends on the kind but they're okay i guess nothing i adore.

fave cereals?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2022)

I don't eat cereal anymore.

Favorite thing to have for dinner?


----------



## jadetine (Sep 21, 2022)

That’s such a hard question for someone who loves food as much as I do! I guess if we’re talking dinner, I like something hearty like a stew or curry.

If you had to forever live without one of these three staples, which would it be: rice, noodles, bread.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2022)

bread. i don't eat it a lot as is and, well noodles are too good and there are good kinds of rice.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Sep 21, 2022)

All 3 are absolute staples ; ; I guess I'll go with noodles, even though I love spaghetti but it's less versatile than the other options.

Do you sleep on your side, back, or stomach?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 21, 2022)

I sleep on my side.

On average, how many hours of sleep do you get per night?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Sep 21, 2022)

Around 8 hours.

Do you have a favorite seasonal flavor? 
(Like pumpkin or peppermint flavored things)


----------



## Plume (Sep 22, 2022)

Peppermint is pretty cool.

What's your favorite way to consume mint?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

If you could visit any 1 place in the world next week, assuming no constraints with time off work/school/responsibilities or finances, where would you go?


----------



## Neb (Sep 23, 2022)

I would normally say Japan, but my speaking ability wouldn’t be good enough in time. Instead I’ll choose returning to Vancouver, Canada. It has the sky train, tasty restaurants, and some nice sea views.

Do you think you have a good sleep schedule?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 23, 2022)

Not really, it's very inconsistent - But I think it's getting better 'cause I go to bed pretty early now!

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 23, 2022)

It's fairly consistent, but on weekends, I stay up late lol.

Is there a chocolate bar you dislike?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

not really

chocolate, vanilla or caramel?


----------



## Plume (Sep 23, 2022)

Chocolate!

Where would you choose if you could live anywhere?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)

Dang tough one. But assuming I would learn the languages, definitely Greece, Japan, or Portugal.

do you like salt n vinegar crisps?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

occasionally

best tv series of all time?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)

M*A*S*H. Or perhaps Keeping up Appearances in terms of quality, I don't know how many times I've watched it and it's still funny even though I know them by heart lol.

same q?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Spoiler: kids don't look!



The Wire



best movie of the past decade?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)

damn that was a tough one. i mostly watch older/classic stuff but... Rocketman maybe? I'm defo a Reg fan so just to whip something out. Laaalalalalaaa!

fave kind of pasta


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 23, 2022)

Lasagna


Favourite Pokemon?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)

Umbreon!

same q?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 23, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Umbreon!
> 
> same q?


Pikachu 


Favourite film?


----------



## VernalLapin (Sep 23, 2022)

Detective Pikachu and Hercules. Nice Pfp! ^w^

Dream travel destination?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 23, 2022)

VernalLapin said:


> Detective Pikachu and Hercules. Nice Pfp! ^w^
> 
> Dream travel destination?


Japan just to play Pokemon Go lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2022

Favourite pizza?


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 23, 2022)

pure cheese pizza

fav musical?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

Avenue Q

Favorite Disney Princess?


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2022)

I like Belle and growing up I really liked Mulan if she counts for anything.

Did you drink coffee today?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2022)

I am drinking coffee right now!  Cold coffee that has a lot in it.

Do you like Pokemon?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)

Yes

Do you like My Little Pony?


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 23, 2022)

no.

Anthony Ramos or Daveed Diggs?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 24, 2022)

I have no idea who either of those people are.

What are your plans for this weekend?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2022)

The last couple weekends I have done something like hang with a friend, get a haircut, go clothes shopping, or just generally been out and about.

So I think this weekend I'm just going to stay home and chill for the most part.  I need some recharge time.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2022)

play pogo, draw some, splatfest... we'll see 

purchase you regret?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 24, 2022)

That would be Pokémon Let’s Go Pikachu and Eevee with the Pokéball controller. Those games were extremely dull after awhile, I couldn’t get my Partner Eevee to get the hairstyle I had wanted for it no matter how hard I tried and I was even following YouTube instructions to try to get it too, and the post game with the Masters is just awful. I quickly sold them after Sword and Shield came out but I regret about forgetting My Pokéball controller Mew still being in my party in Eevee and I want to get it out and into Brilliant Diamond but don’t want to spend $45 on a used copy that I am only going to used for five minutes before I trade it back in at GameStop which is less than $10 in store credit.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2022)

^you forgot a question but guess i can answer it for myself...

Aside from like micro-transactions in apps i no longer play, definitely like a bunch of fandom stuff I've bought (like anime/game merch) that i was too lazy to sell back so I only gave it away. 

a purchase you are glad you did?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 24, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> ^you forgot a question but guess i can answer it for myself...
> 
> Aside from like micro-transactions in apps i no longer play, definitely like a bunch of fandom stuff I've bought (like anime/game merch) that i was too lazy to sell back so I only gave it away.
> 
> a purchase you are glad you did?


Oops.

I am glad that I bought certain Amiibo when I did given how quickly they sold out and are selling for on eBay. These Amiibo are several of the first issues that were released for Smash 3DS/Wii U, a Mr Game & Watch single pack, 8 Bit Link, and 30th Anniversary Majora’s Mask Link because I was in Taiwan and got them because of the price, Bayonetta, Cloud, Banjo Kazooie, Wii Fit Trainer, Cat Suit Mario and Peach, all three Mario Odyssey Amiibo, and the Loftwing and Zelda Amiibo.

Most hated food?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 24, 2022)

Captain Jigglypuff said:


> Oops.
> 
> I am glad that I bought certain Amiibo when I did given how quickly they sold out and are selling for on eBay. These Amiibo are several of the first issues that were released for Smash 3DS/Wii U, a Mr Game & Watch single pack, 8 Bit Link, and 30th Anniversary Majora’s Mask Link because I was in Taiwan and got them because of the price, Bayonetta, Cloud, Banjo Kazooie, Wii Fit Trainer, Cat Suit Mario and Peach, all three Mario Odyssey Amiibo, and the Loftwing and Zelda Amiibo.
> 
> Most hated food?


Carrots

Do you play Pokemon Go?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 24, 2022)

No. It never interested me.

What was your most recent purchase?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 24, 2022)

A burger from Dairy Queen

Favorite movie?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 24, 2022)

Detective Pikachu


Favourite song?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 24, 2022)

Into the New World by Girls’ Generation. Has a lot of meaning to me.

same question?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2022)

favorite video game from 2020?


----------



## deana (Sep 24, 2022)

I would say Animal Crossing New Horizons easily but I also don't play as many games as some people and I am usually picking up games a few years after release anyway 

Do you know how to code? Or have you ever wanted to learn?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2022)

a little bit. sometimes i regret not learning more. 

same question?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 24, 2022)

I learned bit of HTML way back in the Myspace days, if that counts. Otherwise no. 

What is your favourite type of apple?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2022)

granny smith for sure!

least fave apple?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2022)

iphone 14 pro 

electronic device that gives you the most nostalgia?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)

My Gameboy Pocket that is sitting on my shelf right now (it's not usable).

Same question?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 25, 2022)

The wii in the game room where we’d have some pretty competitive Wii sports competitions.

What’s your favorite TV show?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 25, 2022)

As of right now, The Office (US version). Just too funny.

What's your favourite Animal Crossing game?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2022)

The original AC for Gamecube

favorite wii u game?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 25, 2022)

I've never owned a Wii.

What video game can you not stop playing at the moment?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2022)

splatoon 3 and pogo if that counts lmao

same q?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2022)

ACNH!

game you havent played for a while but miss playing?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)

Fire Emblem: Three Houses!  I haven't finished all the routes yet.  Between my massive gaming backlog for the Switch now and everything in my personal life, I just never got around to it.

Same question?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2022)

custom robo

favorite rpg game of all time?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 25, 2022)

Super Mario RPG 

First video game you've ever played?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)

That would be the original Mario Party on the Nintendo 64.  

Same question?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 25, 2022)

I think it was Super Mario Bros 3? I‘m not entirely sure. 

Last video game you beat?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 25, 2022)

Pokémon Brilliant Diamond.

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 25, 2022)

I do! I have an older sister.

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)

Not really.

Do you like potatoes?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 25, 2022)

I love potatoes!

Favorite kind of pasta?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 25, 2022)

I like ziti a lot, with lots of cheese.

Same question?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 26, 2022)

penne with my home made arrabbiata sauce, I’m craving it now 

what did you dream about last night?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 26, 2022)

I actually don't remember my dream last night.

Do you like Mondays?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes Monday is my favorite day of the week! /gen
Do you usually see cool animals outside?


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 26, 2022)

Not really 

Favourite Pokemon?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 26, 2022)

Might sound basic but I'm going with Sprigatito (I don't really play Pokemon anyways but Sprigatito is so stinking cute).

Same question?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 26, 2022)

Jigglypuff! I just adore it so much!

Favorite food?


----------



## Plume (Sep 26, 2022)

Pizza

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2022)

hmmm tough one. anything not to sweet i suppose which is easier said than done lel. "Kladdkaka" is a good one though.

most recent purchase?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 26, 2022)

Groceries.

What's crackin'?


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 26, 2022)

Glowsticks  

Where did all the Sabritones go?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2022)

I didn't even know what Sabritones were and had to look them up, so I guess that answers the question.

Do you like tacos?


----------



## Franny (Sep 26, 2022)

love them, i love chorizo street tacos. simple, delicious. i especially love corn tortilla.

your dream job?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 26, 2022)

Honestly, a dream job for me would be one where I don't have to take it home with me. To me, a job is just a job. And that is sort of what I do. No extra baggage or drama to take home or making my job my life. I'm sure some people have a burning passion for their job, but to me a lot of people have also been conditioned to feel like their job must be their life.

Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 26, 2022)

Kinda hard to plan on a Monday evening, but knowing me I'd most likely be playing video games.

What's your biggest gaming accomplishment?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 26, 2022)

I was 6th in the world to reach maximum BR in Mario Kart 8. 

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Sep 26, 2022)

My guild was #21st in the world to kill C'thun on WoW back in the day. It remains as one of my favorite boss fights!

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2022)

Heck if I know.  Probably maxing character levels in MMORPGs.  Huge waste of time.  Your gaming accomplishments are way more amazing than mine, lmao.

Do you like astronomy?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 27, 2022)

i think it's interesting

favorite mobile game of all time?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Sep 27, 2022)

Minecraft, but if you mean strictly mobile then I suppose Magikarp Jump.

Favourite animal?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 27, 2022)

Cats!! Red pandas are a very close second. :3

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Sep 27, 2022)

Lemurs. I really like pandas aswell.

Same question?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 27, 2022)

Squirrels! I just love squirrels. I’ve always wanted one as a pet.

Least favorite animal?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 28, 2022)

It's probably house sparrows. Annoying, invasive birds that are everywhere and like to crap on everything.

Worst job(s) that you've had?


----------



## deana (Sep 28, 2022)

My worst job was working at a grocery store deli department, mostly because the pay was not fair for the amount of work I had to do there 

Do you know how to swim?


----------



## Franny (Sep 28, 2022)

i don't  i have a fear of water

what did you eat most recently?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 28, 2022)

Lasagna.

On average, how much water do you drink a day?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Sep 28, 2022)

I try to follow the generic "drink 8 glasses of water a day" rule (or about 64 ounces. It's actually what I'm supposed to drink anyway, according to my weight). Some days I drink less or more depending on the weather though.

Are you happy now?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 28, 2022)

Nope, had a stressful and upsetting day, but that's ok.

Favourite video game series other than Animal Crossing?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 29, 2022)

The Legend of Zelda!

How many languages can you speak?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 29, 2022)

Just 1, English. Does reading sheet music really well count? If it does, then 2. (I’m also learning Spanish right now, but I’m still a beginner)

How’s the weather where you’re at?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Sep 29, 2022)

The weather here is at the moment, mild and cloudy.

Do you like to have a bird as a pet?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2022)

Never had one but I don't think I'd want one, no.

least fave crisps?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 30, 2022)

Sour cream and onion, I never really liked that flavor.

What's the last thing you ate/drank?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2022)

Dr. Pepper and buffalo chicken wings.

Same question?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Sep 30, 2022)

A piece of a Hershey’s bar and some water.

Is there anything you’re looking forward to this weekend?


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 30, 2022)

Gonna be jamming with the band, can't wait.

Favourite show or series of all time?


----------



## Neb (Oct 1, 2022)

It's a tie between The Good Place and Avatar: The Last Airbender. 

When a game has the option do you usually play on easy, normal, or hard?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 1, 2022)

I use the hardest difficulty on sports games, with adjusted sliders for realism.

Same question?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 1, 2022)

On everything except sports games I start on normal, and adjust if needed. Sports games tend to kick my butt so I start with easy.

Who’s your favorite A.C. villager?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 1, 2022)

Apollo, but Mitzi is a very close second!

Same question?


----------



## Mr.Fox (Oct 1, 2022)

Teddy/Sandy/Cousteau/Cephalobot tie.

How many chucks would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 1, 2022)

Depends on how many logs are named chuck. I’d say eleventeen. 

Favorite song of all time?


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 3, 2022)

pokemon gotta catch em all theme song 


Do you play Pokemon Go?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2022)

Nope.

Are you a vegetarian or vegan?


----------



## Neb (Oct 4, 2022)

I’m neither, but I eat a mostly vegetarian diet since I’m very particular about how meat is cooked.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2022)

No. I don’t need glasses.

Are you an organized person?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 4, 2022)

Yes, I can't stand being unorganised or messy for that matter.

How's your day going so far?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2022)

It has been fantastic!

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 4, 2022)

Pretty bad, but I might get Miitopia later so I'm excited about that.

What game have you sunk the most hours into?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 5, 2022)

Animal Crossing Wild World, no doubt.

Same question?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 5, 2022)

Breath of the Wild although technically I’ve used YouTube much longer than anything else on my Switch. I’m talking over 2000 hours.

Most hated food?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 5, 2022)

Mushrooms 

Do you own any other consoles that aren't Nintendo?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 5, 2022)

I have a PS3 that won’t read discs now and a PS Vita.

Favorite color?


----------



## Plume (Oct 5, 2022)

Pink is pretty

Do you have a favorite lyric?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 8, 2022)

Yes: _"My heart like a planet the sun forgot Where now? Orbiting the light that I had lost"_

Favourite comic book character?


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Oct 8, 2022)

If DC, Batman. If Marvel, then Doctor Strange

Favorite flower?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2022)

spider lily, esp.the blue ones.

fave fruit juice?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2022)

Apple.

Same question?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Oct 8, 2022)

Grape juice.

What feels better
Cooling down after being hot or
Warming up after being cold?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2022)

The latter. 

Should you be sleeping right now?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2022)

no it's almost 11am and i didn't go to sleep that late last night lol.

crispy or soggy fries/chips?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 9, 2022)

Crispy for sure! 

What is your favourite holiday to celebrate?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2022)

christmas me think :3

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)

Same answer!

Ever experience sleep paralysis?


----------



## Plume (Oct 10, 2022)

Yeah, it was the scariest. >_< The first time I experienced it, I thought I saw two ghosts watching me laying in bed, and I was unable to move. The second time was a crazy realistic falling experience.

Scariest nightmare you've had?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 10, 2022)

Not really the scariest, but it's the one I still remember simply because I felt the pain when I woke up. I was being chased by these weird grim reaper-esque spectral beings. I was in some kind of ancient labyrinth maze. They could phase through walls, but I tried to outrun them regardless. Eventually one slipped through the side of the wall and stabbed me with a weird otherworldly dagger. I woke up and it felt like someone had legit stabbed me. It really hurt, but there wasn't any bleeding or any indication that I was hurt. Like redness around the skin or anything.

Do you have a favorite night snack?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2022)

A couple come to mind: corn chips, ice cream, string cheese, Kit-Kats, and pop tarts.

Same q?


----------



## Plume (Oct 10, 2022)

Cheez-its, utz potato chips, spicy nacho doritos, snickers chocolate bars to name a few.

What is your least favorite insect?


----------



## Neb (Oct 11, 2022)

Fleas. I’ve had an irrational fear of them since I was a kid. They’re extremely ugly up close too.

Do you own a PC?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, I have a gaming PC that’s honestly way more powerful than I need considering I mostly play Skyrim, Oblivion, Stardew Valley, Terraria and The Sims but it’s so nice to no longer deal with constant freezing and random shut downs.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, I primarily use my PC. I couldn't live without it.

Is there a hobby you're getting into or wanting to get into?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Oct 11, 2022)

I've been wanting to get into knitting. I've already crochet for years now and wanted to try knitting too, but can't seem to get the hang or it yet.

Do you have a least favorite chore?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2022)

changing sheets and doing the bed, mine is way too large and chunky to be able to do it properly :/

same q?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 11, 2022)

I hate taking out the trash, its heavy and gross. Luckily my husband does it. I hate ironing because it’s boring and takes forever to do. 

Is there a chore that you like doing?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2022)

vacuum cleaning perhaps. i mean none are really fun but i don't mind that one too much.

what kind of phone do you have, if any?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 11, 2022)

I have a pale purple Samsung. I hate everything about it but the colour and my next phone will be Apple again. 

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2022)

iPhones SE (3rd gen, 2022). I kinda dislike Samsung too cause mom got one and it's impossible to navigate on and its interface is rather ugly. 

worst phone you ever had?


----------



## deana (Oct 11, 2022)

Gotta think a while back for this one  For me it would be this phone (Motorola Rival), all the menus inside were just weird and awful from what I remember and I also recall that it had a very weird feeling touch feedback on the touch screen





I had a different phones before this that were worse spec wise but this one was the one I liked the least


Last song you listened to?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 12, 2022)

High by The Cure. I’m going to their concert next month! 

Is there something you’re looking forward to?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2022)

Christmas!

Favorite flavor of ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2022)

cookie dough!

least fave ice cream flavour?


----------



## Plume (Oct 12, 2022)

Once I tried a churro ice cream flavor...wasn't my thing.

Cake or ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2022)

ice cream always!

least fave pizza toppings?


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 12, 2022)

Olives for sure, can't stand them in general.

Favorite snack food?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 12, 2022)

Chips. I like candy too but sometimes they're too sweet - Honestly it feels like I can take any amount of salt, though. 

Least favorite video game you've played?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2022)

Persona.

Do you like....... potato salad?


----------



## Plume (Oct 12, 2022)

Absolutely not. >_< I love potatoes, but they have to be warm!!

Do you have a favorite Halloween themed movie?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2022)

not really, not my fave type.

a really bad movie you've seen & why?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2022)

I can't think of any off the top of my head but in general I'm not a fan of rom-coms.

What's on your wish list for Christmas?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2022)

I don't know, I don't usually ask for anything for Christmas anymore.

Same question?


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2022)

A PlayStation 5 is out of the question since they’ll be sold out everywhere, so I’m shooting for a PlayStation 3 instead. Most of the games for it are fairly cheap and I like the look of the menus.

Can you speak another language?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2022)

yeah swedish is my mother tongue, and i also speak some german : >

same q?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 14, 2022)

Yes, English, Italian and German in order of fluency. 

would you rather travel forwards or backwards n time?


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 14, 2022)

Backwards

What is your favourite season?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 14, 2022)

autumn  The hot weather is over and I can enjoy Halloween and my birthday. Winter is a close second. 

Same q?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2022)

Same answer lol.

Hardest game you ever played?


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2022)

I tend to block out really hard games from my memory. Not counting purposefully unfair games I’d have to say Hollow Knight or Cuphead.

What’s the easiest game you’ve played?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 14, 2022)

I'd say The _Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening_ (the Switch remake). Zelda games are generally hard (especially the older ones), but I barely struggled in that game and I was able to plow through the dungeons in like half an hour.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2022)

^easy but awesome game, the OG is defo my fave zelda game along w/ minish cap.

probably rayman 2 for gameboy color, used to be able to speedrun that one p fast and get all those "berries" stuff lol.

do you like salt n vinegar crisps?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 15, 2022)

Salt and vinegar crisps are so good! High on my list of best crisp flavours. 

Do you have plans this weekend?


----------



## Plume (Oct 17, 2022)

My plans for next weekend are to visit a local arts festival and then we'll probably go out to eat afterwards c:

What is your favorite music genre?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 17, 2022)

(Heavy) metal, probably.

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Oct 17, 2022)

Alt Rock and 80s Rock. Basically, stuff like AC/DC, Bon Jovi, Guns N' Roses, and The Offspring.

Same question?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2022)

Almost any kind of metal.

What is a fond memory you have?


----------



## Plume (Oct 20, 2022)

Recently I visited my family in MA and we ate some really delicious pizza in Boston. I have fond memories of that pizza!!

What is something you'll only buy the branded version of at the grocery store?


----------



## deana (Oct 20, 2022)

Oreos is one that comes to mind for me

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2022)

Literally everything just because I’m particular. 

Do you have a messed up sleeping schedule?


----------



## Neb (Oct 21, 2022)

Yup. I fall asleep between 3-5 in the morning, wake up at 10 A.M, fall back asleep, and get up at 1 P.M every day. It’s really sad.

What’s the game you’ve put the most time into?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2022)

Probably Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest.  I played that and all the routes so much years ago, LOL.

Same question?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 21, 2022)

Pokémon. Specifically, probably Pokémon Sword.

What’s your favourite kinda of chips?


----------



## Plume (Oct 21, 2022)

Utz potato chips. I also like spicy nacho Doritos, and Pringles.

Same question?


----------



## Neb (Oct 21, 2022)

I've always had a soft spot for the original Pringles flavor.

What's the oldest video game you own?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 21, 2022)

Maybe weirdly, the oldest video game I have is called Michael Jackson's Moonwalker! It was made for Sega Genesis and Sega Master Systems, and it was released before I was even born. I remember my parents having a few Sega systems when I was quite little, so I don't know why, but I've always just kept this game stored away in a box of mementos from when I was kid. 

Least favourite food?


----------



## Neb (Oct 21, 2022)

Raw broccoli is easily my least favorite food. It tastes like bitter leaves. Now cooked broccoli is a different story. I could eat that all day.

What's your favorite TV show?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Oct 22, 2022)

Don't really watch TV anymore, but I really loved Steven Universe.

If you have the radio on, what station do you have it on?


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

I almost never use the radio unless one of my moms is browsing for music. When I do use it though I stick with the NPR station. I love me some NPR podcasts.

Do you prefer dogs or cats?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Oct 23, 2022)

Cats!  I love dogs and all animals but cats are on another level of amazingness 

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2022)

i have a lot of favourites honestly lol, but uh... maybe strawberry banana smoothies? or voltage mountain dew? or chocolate milk? idk lmao

are you planning on participating in tbt’s 2022 halloween event?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 23, 2022)

i am! i didn't rly participate in the fair and i regret it !

are u dressing up for halloween ?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

Yes! Imo you’re never too old to dress up and get free candy on Halloween.

What’s your favorite candy?


----------



## Neb (Oct 23, 2022)

Hi-chews fruit candy. I gorge on them every time there's a bag nearby. It's for the best that I rarely eat them.

Are you allergic to any plants?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2022)

anything that smells too strong like certain lilies and stuff, yes.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2022)

Nope!

Do you like.... cupcakes?


----------



## Plume (Oct 24, 2022)

Yep

Is it cold where you are?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2022)

No.

Do you have sensitive skin?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2022)

Extremely. Whenever I’m in a desert my hands crack open and bleed within a few days.

When did you get your first pet?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 25, 2022)

There have been pets in my house since I was born, but the first pet that was “mine” was a cat that I picked when I was 4. 

What theme looks best to you, Enchanted Forest or The Woods?


----------



## xara (Oct 25, 2022)

both are marvellous, but i’m kinda leaning towards the woods theme rn.  feel like a traitor for saying that LOL, but idk!! i think it’s because i only last saw the enchanted forest theme a month ago, whereas the woods theme i rarely see.

same question?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 25, 2022)

def enchanted forest, i'm feeling v happy rn !

manual or electric toothbrush ?


----------



## Plume (Oct 25, 2022)

Electric!

Who is your favorite sheep villager?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 25, 2022)

Frita, because she’s a walking hamburger and was one of my starters in NL. Runners up are Muffy and Dom

Candy corn or candy canes?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2022)

Candy corn!

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2022)

I love both almost equally, but I slightly prefer pancakes.

What’s your favorite city?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 26, 2022)

My favorite city is Palm Springs. I love palm trees since where I’m from doesn’t have them. 

What genre of music do you like?


----------



## Yamakillia<3 (Oct 26, 2022)

Pop music!


Do you watch Spy x Family? If so, who's your favorite character?


(Mine's Anya Forger<33)


----------



## Merielle (Oct 26, 2022)

Mine is Yor! ^^ Although Bond is very high up on the list too ahaha

What's your favorite variety of mint?


----------



## Plume (Oct 26, 2022)

Hmm, I have to go with mint chocolate chip ice cream!

Do you prefer cheez-its or goldfish snack crackers?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2022)

Goldfish!  But only because I can't eat Cheez-Its anymore.  I inhaled boxes of them as a kid, and now as an adult whenever I try to eat even a bag of them I get indigestion.  ;-;

Same question?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 27, 2022)

I’d choose goldfish! 

What character from what show/anime do you dislike?


----------



## Neb (Oct 28, 2022)

There are a handful of characters in shows and anime that fit that description. One example is Ren Yamai from Komi-San Can’t Communicate. She’s creepy, rude, and extremely stuck up. Why Komi even has her as a friend is beyond me.

Have you tried virtual reality before?


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes! An underwater game where you were attacked by a shark  it was fun 

Same Q?


----------



## Neb (Oct 28, 2022)

I went to a virtual reality café and messed around with a rental set! A few months later I got my own headset for my birthday. Now I love playing Beat Saber with mods.

Where does you profile picture come from?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2022)

google, with some black and white filter on it. i just searched around for something corgi-related i could use for the event 

same q?


----------



## Plume (Oct 28, 2022)

I made it!

What's your favorite motif? (stars, hearts, flowers, etc)


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 28, 2022)

Flowers are probably my absolute favorite, but I love hearts and stars too! I also love bunnies, triangles, squiggles, and music notes!

How many water bottles do you have in your room right now?


----------



## Plume (Oct 28, 2022)

None, though I do have a glass of water.

Favorite video game soundtrack?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2022)

I like Wind Waker’s a lot.

Do you plan on dressing up for Halloween this year?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2022)

no :3

fave dog breed?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2022)

Golden retriever.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2022)

corgi/dorgi, english springer spaniel, english/french bulldog.


least fave pokemon?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 28, 2022)

Probably those monkeys (Mankey/Primeape).

Ever look at a flower and hate it?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2022)

yeah, if it the kinds that smell very strongly and give me allergies 

fave kind of tacos?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes. I hate carnations.

Have you ever seen Halloween Is Grinch Night?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 28, 2022)

Both of you answered my question, so I'll answer two questions!

Fave tacos? Probably the fishy, carnitas or carne asada kind. And no, I am not aware of that film, but it sounds like it could be fun.

Ever take control of a dream and play all the parts and set all the scenes?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes, I recreated the entire Space Jam movie, but instead of casting Michael Jordan as the main star, I casted Kanye West instead and made him play basketball.  His team ended up losing...

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2022)

Not really that much, but I sure had lucid dreams and stuff yes.

least fave video game and why?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 28, 2022)

This game:





__





						Tecmo Super Bowl (USA) - Play Tecmo Super Bowl (USA) on RetroGamesOnline.io
					

A video game based on American football called Tecmo Super Bowl was released in December 1991 for the Nintendo Entertainment System (NES).  Each team had at least twenty players in the previous Tecmo Bowl for the NES, or twenty-one if the kicker wasn't the starter, with nine players attacking...




					retrogamesonline.io
				




I don't like football and it's an awfully boring game (I don't like sports games in general).

Ever do nothing and gain nothing from it?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 28, 2022)

Hmm… I would say no. I do gain to a certain extent doing nothing sometimes. Like on lazy days when doing absolutely nothing I save money and that’s a huge gain nowadays.

Do you have anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes, go out and chill with mother nature!

Ever wish the human race didn't exist and then realize you're one too?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2022)

for sure :3

do you like marmalade sandwiches?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 28, 2022)

Hmm uh, don’t think I’ve had any before. I’ve had jam sandwiches. Pretty good. Not sure if they are the same. 

If you came across some hyper advanced technology that had almost limitless potential, what would you do with it?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Hmm uh, don’t think I’ve had any before. I’ve had jam sandwiches. Pretty good. Not sure if they are the same.
> 
> If you came across some hyper advanced technology that had almost limitless potential, what would you do with it?


jam is basically non-citrus fruit marmalade made different ways so i'd say, yeah.

travel back in time for sure.

same q?


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 29, 2022)

Record my dreams and watch them on demand.

What’s one thing you’d never get caught dead wearing?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 29, 2022)

A knitted sweater. I’m allergic to natural fibers.

Same q?


----------



## Neb (Oct 29, 2022)

A tank top. I have no muscles in my arms and I don’t like wearing masculine clothing.

Are you tired today?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2022)

Yes.

Do you like scary movies?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 30, 2022)

I do! 

Do you have a pet peeve?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 30, 2022)

I have many pet peeves.

Are you doing anything special for Halloween?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

Not really, it's not much of a thing here let alone stores and stuff decorating and selling stuff. Maybe for kids having parties and stuff, but yeah no.

fave kind of yogurt, if any?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 30, 2022)

always greek yogurt with honey !

will u be buying the new pokemon game?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

probably not, not an open-world/non-linear game fan and so far it doesn't appeal to me at all. and they have been handling physical distributions very poorly in sweden and europe generally so no i think i'm done lol.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2022)

Yep, I will!  Pokemon fan for life.

What is one regret you have?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

one, too many.

anything fun planned for today?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm probably gonna find my costume for Halloween, but other than that no.

Which Switch model do you own, if any? (Original, Lite, Oled)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

OG, 2019 model.

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2022)

I have the Switch Lite. 

Do you buy stuff online a lot?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

yeah. mostly clothes and corgi plushies though 

same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2022)

I buy all of my clothes online, including shoes, plus a lot of other stuff. 

Do you prefer to have a physical or digital copy of video games?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I buy all of my clothes online, including shoes, plus a lot of other stuff.
> 
> Do you prefer to have a physical or digital copy of video games?


physical. i mean i can at least sell it and it doesn't take up as much space if i don't like it.

do you like beer?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2022)

No. I don’t really even like alcohol. 

Do you follow any sports?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2022)

lowkey ski jumping and swimming/diving but they don't air it a lot here these days 

same q?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 30, 2022)

I’m not huge sports fanatic but I do enjoy watching football and kickboxing. 

What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2022)

Spring because it's when flowers bloom, everything comes alive, and it's my birthday season (my birthday is in May).

Would you rather be hot or cold?


----------



## Snek (Oct 30, 2022)

Cold. I hate sweating unless I'm exercising.

Are you going to be doing anything for Halloween?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2022)

Nope, I don't celebrate any holidays anymore.

Same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 30, 2022)

Yep, I'm gonna dress up as a black cat! 

Hardest video game you've played?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Oct 30, 2022)

Elden Ring, I just played the beginning 

What’s something you wish you could go back and change?


----------



## Neb (Oct 31, 2022)

I wish I could’ve made my reputation better in high school. I did some terrible things and I still feel the repercussions for it every day.

What was your first game console?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 31, 2022)

My first console was the GameCube!

Are you a fan of the Mario Party games?


----------



## xara (Oct 31, 2022)

i’ve only played one (_mario party superstars_), but i have a lot of fun with it so i’ll say yes! 

what’s the most sentimental item you own?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2022)

Right now, it's a picture frame of my mom (who has passed).

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2022)

Sentimental things make me sad, so I don't have any.

Do you wear any pins on your jacket/backpack/etc?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2022)

No.

Do you like sweet or sour things more?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 1, 2022)

Sweet, for sure. I'm a big baby when it comes to sour stuff lol

What's your favorite video game?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 1, 2022)

I have a few, so it's hard to pick one. I'd say The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2022)

Too many to list, but along with NH there’s:
- ACWW
- Sonic Adv 1 and 2
- Destiny 1, kinda 2
- Battlefield 1
among many others, but I’m kinda stuck in the past rn with my game selections lol

Are you done with you NH island, if you have one?


----------



## xara (Nov 2, 2022)

not even close.  i doubt i’ll ever be done, honestly. don’t spend much time decorating lol.

what’s your least favourite animal crossing game?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2022)

Probably City Folk.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2022)

New Horizons. Took them too long to get that full game together and the update waves were rather stupid. I'd say PC because the rngesus and microtransaction but at least it was consistent.

do you like digestive biscuits?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 2, 2022)

Never tried them, I don't think they're very popular in the US. I've seen them in the European foods section, but they don't look very appetizing and the name is somewhat off-putting. I want to say our equivalent is Saltine crackers, but those aren't very good.

Did you dress up for Halloween this year?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 2, 2022)

Yes, I went as Edward Scissorhands. My family thought I was too old to be dressing up, but I personally believe you're never too old to enjoy Halloween.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Nov 2, 2022)

I was a cat at an annual masquerade hosted by the city. I started to feel shy eventually and became a cat in sunglasses.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2022)

Nope.

Do you like tacos?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 2, 2022)

No
What is your favorite Thanksgiving food?(if you celebrate Thanksgiving)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2022)

I don't celebrate Thanksgiving.

Do you like apple juice?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2022)

Yes.  I love juice. It’s my second favorite juice, after orange.

What genre of music do you typically listen to?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 3, 2022)

Pop!



When did you enter the AC world?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2022)

with wild world, a couple of years later than its release though i didn't get a ds lite until 2007 or so. good game but it aged badly, sadly.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2022)

With Animal Crossing for the GameCube.  I've played every AC game that exists.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2022)

I also started with GameCube! 

Do you use any forums other than TBT?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2022)

neopets, if that counts..it has a boards/forum part so. otherwise, no not really.

same q?


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2022)

there’s another forum i frequent, but i don’t post anything or even have an account. i just lurk. idk if that counts or not haha. 

do you celebrate christmas?


----------



## jadetine (Nov 3, 2022)

I celebrate Christmas in the festive lights, feasting, and presents sense, not in the religious sense.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2022)

Nothing, lol.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2022)

Just finishing my bloody English assignments. So tedious to complete compared to my other subjects lol.

Have you ever done pixel art before?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2022)

kind of yeah, i was experimenting with it some ages ago.

worst gift you've ever received?


----------



## Franny (Nov 3, 2022)

around christmas, someone bought me store-bought biscottis that were expired by like a year. not sure why she gave me that...

which holiday is your favorite?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 3, 2022)

Probably Christmas, but it’s a bit bittersweet these days. Gotta make new traditions now.

Least favorite color to wear?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2022)

pastel colours, especially baby blue or pastel pink on their own. also just plain white tees or  white pants like..nah.

same q?


----------



## Franny (Nov 4, 2022)

yellow, i like yellow but it makes me look washed out. i have yellow undertones.

what is your favorite food?


----------



## jadetine (Nov 4, 2022)

I am easy to please,  but I can also have a refined palate. I eat a lot of fruit and love bakery goods... dang, this is hard to narrow down. 
Pizza. I good, thin, grandma pizza sounds good right about now. Yes, I know it's breakfast time.

Who is your comfort character?


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2022)

Not officially a comfort character I don't think, but I love Mamimi from FLCL!

If you could choose any TBT collectible, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2022)

to own? the crescent moon wand but i doubt i will ever have one lol.

fave kind of crisps?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 4, 2022)

dill and pickle 

if u could only pick one genre of film to watch for the rest of your life what would u choose?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm not that much into films (in general), but probably adventure.

Do you practice forbearance?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2022)

Had to google, but no.

same q?


----------



## Neb (Nov 5, 2022)

Yes. I’m a very impulsive person and there are times when I have to restrain myself.

Have you ever owned a pet that wasn’t a dog, cat, or fish?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2022)

no, i actually ever only had fishes so.

a really bad movie you've watched?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

I can‘t remember watching a movie thinking “this is horrible” lately, but the Back 2 America movie is pretty messy compared to the original (a movie close to my heart).

Do you take vitamins?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2022)

yep i do :3

same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

Aye!

Favorite cereal?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2022)

i don't eat a lot of them but there are some granola and stuff i like.. they have some pretty yummy flavours here!

fave collectible you own?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

Probably the Moon/Love Ball.

Plans for tonight?


----------



## Franny (Nov 5, 2022)

Play the heck out of Sims 3 and Fable TLC.

Did you do anything for Halloween?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 5, 2022)

Nothing really, just relaxed.

Peanut butter, jam, or both?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 6, 2022)

Both!

When was the last time that you opened up a can of whoop-ass?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2022)

Probably when I was fired from an Amazon Warehouse for physically fighting someone. 

Do you get cold easily?


----------



## Plume (Nov 6, 2022)

Yeah

What's something you want to get better at?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2022)

drawing, always.

same q?


----------



## Franny (Nov 6, 2022)

Cooking!

Cats or dogs, or both?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2022)

Dogs.

Do you have a driver’s license?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Nov 6, 2022)

Yes, and I'm very grateful that I was able to pass both the written and driving tests on my very first try (especially when I was feeling a bit anxious and even had some doubt that I would even pass). While I only got one wrong answer on the written test (it was the question about the BAC percentage), I made more mistakes on the driving test, but fortunately they weren't enough to make me fail.

Which type of school did you enjoy the most: Preschool, elementary, middle or high school? (That is if you weren't homeschooled or something).


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2022)

High school, I guess, because I got bullied the least. Although, I hated all of them.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Nov 6, 2022)

I probably had the most friends I ever had at any time in middle school, so I guess I'll go with that.

Same question?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 6, 2022)

I enjoyed my college classes the most, though I didn't make any lasting friends unfortunately.

Are you getting Pokemon scarlet/violet?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2022)

Yep!

Do you like burritos?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2022)

yes!

least fave pokemon, if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2022)

Eh, maybe Mr. Mime? Can’t really think of anyone else at the moment lol

How do you like your coffee (if you drink it)?


----------



## Neb (Nov 6, 2022)

I drink it black with no sweeteners or cream whatsoever. 

Favorite type of tea?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2022)

I don’t drink much tea, but mint, jasmin, or black tea sometimes!

Favorite veggie?


----------



## xara (Nov 7, 2022)

hm... either broccoli, brussel sprouts or potatoes! 

least favourite vegetable?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2022)

fresh tomatoes if it counts, i can't stand that slimy texture inside of them.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Nov 7, 2022)

Not a big fan of bok choy.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2022)

Same as Alienfish said: fresh tomatoes. They make me sick to my stomach.

Least favorite FRUIT?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2022)

Oranges.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2022)

too many. but i very much dislike pears, most melons except water melons, pineapple, yellow kiwi.. generally anything too sweet/mushy/slimy.

fave fruit?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 7, 2022)

papaya !

what's ur fave condiment?


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2022)

I guess it would have to be mayo.

Same question?


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 7, 2022)

Have to agree, mayo

Do you like seafood?


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 7, 2022)

Not a huge fan but I tolerate it.

What's your comfort show/movie?


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 7, 2022)

Summer Camp Island makes me feel warm and fuzzy, super comfy show.

Same question?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 7, 2022)

Happy Feet. It makes me happy and brings back good memories of watching it when I was younger. 

Favorite movie?


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 8, 2022)

Brokeback Mountain

Favorite dog breed?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2022)

if i have to say one, definitely corgi/dorgi. but i also love english springer spaniels, and english/french bulldogs a lot.

same q?


----------



## Neb (Nov 8, 2022)

My favorite dog breed is the havanese. I've had two and they're amazing dogs. They're pretty smart, cute, friendly, and fuzzy! It's a shame more people don't know about them.

Favorite holiday?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 8, 2022)

Halloween. I enjoy Christmas as well. 

Same q?


----------



## nyx~ (Nov 8, 2022)

Probably Halloween as well, I love dressing up.

Who's a character that you relate to a lot?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 8, 2022)

A character? Probably Hunter from Owl House, honestly. I love his redemption arc and relate to him a lot.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2022)

Hmm, I’ve been compared to Katara from Avatar: TLA and Monica from Friends a lot for being overly “motherly” lol.

Any skill you’d like to learn that you haven’t tried yet? (ie illustration, singing, etc)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2022)

In general being more skilful at learning, like languages and stuff My brain sucks.

fave soda/pop?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2022)

Sprite.

Same question?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2022)

None, because I'm more of an H2O person. Drinking pop or any kind of soda catches my throat on fire lol.

The most delicious food you ever had?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2022)

Ribs and mashed potatoes with gravy from Chili's over a decade ago (it kind of sucks now, lol).

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 9, 2022)

French toast with bananas and syrup.

Same question?


----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2022)

chicken fried chimichangas with guacamole, sour cream, and veggies on top

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 10, 2022)

I’ve had many yummy foods, but Gramma’s cooking always topped everything. 
Her curry chicken and groundnut soup topped it all for me.

Last thing you drank?


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2022)

coca cola. 

what are your plans for today, if you have any?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 10, 2022)

Got a meeting tonight, but before that either just chill or get some walking in.

Last thing you drew?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2022)

dang no idea. i draw a doodle a lot 

anything fun planned for the weekend?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2022)

Not really.

What time zone do you live in?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 10, 2022)

Eastern Standard Time.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2022)

gmt+1

a really bad book that you've read and why?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2022)

I’ll be honest, while I don’t read as much as I used to (will be getting back into it), I can’t remember a book I’ve read that was particularly bad 

How often do you tidy your room/home?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 13, 2022)

A few times a week.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2022)

Once in a while. It gets really messy and I mean to clean it but I get to tired and sore from work. 

Favorite sports team?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2022)

Dallas Mavericks.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

I always feel embarrassed answering this question, but I know very little about sports teams. But if a game’s on in a social gathering, I’ll watch it 

Most disliked drink and why?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2022)

Beer. Don’t like the taste.

Is there any upcoming video games you are getting and what is it?


----------



## Neb (Nov 14, 2022)

I’m hoping to get Pokémon Violet on launch day.

Do you sleep with a pet?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

I used to, my cat Luca. Sadly had to give her away in 2020 and still miss her badly.

Cardio, weights, or both?


----------



## Plume (Nov 14, 2022)

Cardio, I’m too prone to hurting myself for weights. >_<

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Cardio for sure, but may have to get into weights soon lol

iPhone or Android?


----------



## Beanz (Nov 14, 2022)

iphone. i had an android for a few days and i didn’t like it.

what is your favorite type of weather?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Definitely cool crisp weather 

Any sport you want to try that you haven’t yet?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 14, 2022)

Tennis. We did one or two classes of it last year in Phys. Ed. and that's it, I'd love to try it again.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2022)

Hockey.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Tennis. We did one or two classes of it last year in Phys. Ed. and that's it, I'd love to try it again.
> 
> Same question?


Same! Played a bit one summer in the Bahamas when I was a kid, I’d love to do it again!

Also, maybe baseball or volleyball?

When was the last time you went out to eat?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 14, 2022)

Saturday (2 days ago) went out to breakfast  

do you have a hobby (besides video games)?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

Illustration, watching videos, going out, etc 

Got any plants in the home?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 14, 2022)

I have 4 that I’ve been able to keep alive for several years! I have some bamboo, aloe, ponytail palm, and a money tree. 

Favorite time of day?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

As much I’m trying to be a morning person, I’ve always been a night person lol.

Any games you’re looking forward to?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 14, 2022)

Haunted chocolatier! I love Stardew valley so I’m excited to see the developers next project. 

If you could travel anywhere for a vacation, where would you go?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

(Oh wow, didn’t know they were making a new game!)
Hmm, either back to Nassua, Bahamas, or sight-seeing in Maine. And definitely Japan.

If you could be any one of the TMNT turtles, which one would you pick?


----------



## Plume (Nov 14, 2022)

Raphael

Same question?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 14, 2022)

Donatello

Do you have a guilty pleasure tv show?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2022)

Catfish, lol.

Same question?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 14, 2022)

Catfish is one of mine too  and selling sunset lately. 

Do you like spending time outdoors?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2022)

It depends, but mostly I’d say yes.

Do you prefer to eat out or eat at home?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2022)

I’d be lying if I didn’t say I love to eat out, but home cooking warms the heart lol

Buffalo or BBQ chicken?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2022)

Two of my favorites, but I have to go with buffalo.

Do you like sugar cookies?


----------



## Neb (Nov 15, 2022)

I just gorged on six today, so yes.

What's your favorite game genre?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2022)

Anything from role-playing games (ie Sims, AC) to FPS (ie Destiny, a little MW2 lately)

If you were to work in any food shop, what would it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2022)

None really. Worked retail once never again unless I have to lol.

least fave cuisine?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 15, 2022)

Seafood, except for some sushi (it doesn't make sense to me either) 

Favorite type of weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2022)

hot, warm, sunny. all others weathers **** it lol

same q?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 15, 2022)

Cool, cloudy and gentle rain.

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 15, 2022)

pesto chicken pasta

same question?


----------



## Plume (Nov 15, 2022)

A chicken breast with mashed potatoes and corn.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Nov 15, 2022)

Cooked up some frozen Pizza and shared with my Grandma 

Favorite vacation place you ever went to?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 15, 2022)

Northern California! 

Favorite snack food?


----------



## jadetine (Nov 15, 2022)

Fruit, if that counts. Chips/crisps if it doesn’t. 

What did you not eat as a kid that you do now as an older, wiser being?


----------



## Plume (Nov 15, 2022)

Fish!

Same question?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 15, 2022)

Oh god, lots.. Broccoli, Capsicum (Bell Pepper), Baby Spinach, Salad in general, Zucchini, Cauliflower, all the different kinds of veggies. Also: boiled eggs! For some reason I refused to ever try them as a kid, even though I loved scrambled eggs. I was a very picky eater, even when I was in college. But after trying one of those dinner subscription things, I now eat lots of different things.

What hobby are you into, or interested in trying?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm into martial arts and writing and not really interested in anything new.  I'm focused on honing those two.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2022)

My hobby now is illustration, but really want to get back into outdoor activities and dance, since I used to play soccer and dance as a kid. I miss it!

Any haircut/style you’ve tried and regretted?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2022)

Honestly, no. I just regretted keeping my hair in a curly literal afro for so long. I hate my natural curly hair so I like to keep it short.

Same question?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 15, 2022)

Yeah lol, when I first cut my hair off, the stylist that did it for me didn't know how to do short hair apparently, and I let her do it (as you do at a salon LOL) but it looked HIDEOUS lol
I cut and style it myself now : p

what are your birthstones and which is your favorite out of them?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 16, 2022)

June: pearl, moonstone, and alexendrite I believe. Hard to pick between pearl and moonstone, but all three are so pretty and simple  

Favorite shoe brand if any?


----------



## Dim (Nov 16, 2022)

Nike’s Running Shoes.

What time did you wake up this morning?


----------



## jadetine (Nov 16, 2022)

7:15am, which is late for me.

How many lights are on in your home right now?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 16, 2022)

Just one.

Are you currently laying down?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

I am actually, should be sleeping lol

Like your subs cold or toasted?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 17, 2022)

Toasted.

Do you like winter or summer more?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

While I appreciate sun, definitely winter 

Spring or fall?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2022)

Spring.

Do you like pancakes?


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 17, 2022)

Yes I do ^^

Pokemon Ruby or Violet?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

Well I preordered Violet, comes out tomorrow! And I remember playing Ruby a bit as a kid, t’was nice

Shower then breakfast, or breakfast then shower?


----------



## xara (Nov 17, 2022)

i rarely eat breakfast, but i prefer to shower before i eat. 

how are you today?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2022)

tired and a bit annoyed but alright.

least fave pizza toppings?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 17, 2022)

green peppers and anchovies 

what's a new skill or hobby you would learn if you had the time/resources to do anything?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

I do want to improve my skills in drawing environments as well as using Illustrator and Photoshop. Also, maybe guitar, piano, and violin.

Have you ever broken anything in your body?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 17, 2022)

nope, never broke a bone !

are u ticklish?


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 17, 2022)

Yeah sadly

Comedy or Action movies?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 17, 2022)

comedy! 

What’s a food you refuse to eat?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2022)

Any pie with fruit in it (like apple pie or others)... I just can't stand it.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2022)

Any weird organs, or anything alive I guess lol. Also fish sticks give me stomach aches for some reason.

Does your room/home have a color theme of some sort?


----------



## Neb (Nov 18, 2022)

Nope. I keep my apartment walls white because I’m not allowed to change them. If I could I would make them light blue.

Do you sometimes swear you hear things even though others can’t hear it?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 18, 2022)

Eh, well I used to tell mum I heard angels as a kid lol (I was so sure at the time). Nowadays, not that I can think of?

Do you do your Christmas shopping early?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 18, 2022)

I try to, but i'm falling behind this year! 

super basic - what's your favorite color?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2022)

orange? maybe.

same q?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Nov 18, 2022)

Green!

What citrus fruit do you like the most?


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2022)

Maybe tangerines or lemons.

Same question?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 18, 2022)

Definitely tangerines too!

Apples or pears?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 18, 2022)

apples ! i'm not a fan of pears at all

ideal breakfast?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2022)

I don't usually eat breakfast, but probably sausage, scrambled eggs, toast, and hash browns.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Nov 18, 2022)

Pancakes, bacon, eggs and orange juice/coffee

If you could have any animal in the world domestic and kept as a loving pet, which animal would it be?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 18, 2022)

A bear! 

Favorite thing to wear?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 18, 2022)

Hoodies, I wear them all the time - They're so warm and baggy and comfortable. ^^

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2022)

vintage dresses... kinda hard to explain unless you are into it, but you can tell they have quality and wasn't made in 10 hours by some poor kid. i mean small business/second hand is definitely rising these days but nothing like true old garments tbh.

thing you'd never wear?


----------



## Neb (Nov 19, 2022)

I never have and never will wear a tank top. They look too masculine to me. I also imagine having no sleeves feels uncomfortable.

What was your first pet, if you had any?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 19, 2022)

My first pets were fish! I was relatively young when my parents got us a fish tank, and I named all the fish after myself lol 

Do you prefer warm or cold weather?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2022)

warm. i hate the cold.

fave kind of sushi?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2022)

I don't really eat sushi, but I have had it a few times. Most of what I have tried is not bad and I would buy/eat it again given the chance. But there aren't a lot of places like that where I live.

What would your spiritual animal be?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 19, 2022)

Probably a cat of some sort. (Bobcat, maybe?)

Same question?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 19, 2022)

Have to go with bear probably. 

What is your favorite thing to learn about?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2022)

I love behind-the-scene stuff for animated movies, shows, and games if that counts?

How long does it take for you to get ready to go out?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2022)

depends on for what occasion to be honest :3 if it's for work naturally longer but if it's just for doing an errand i'll be quick. etc.

crisps flavour you wish were available in your country?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2022)

I actually had to take a quick look around since I don’t eat chips much anymore, and this caught my interest: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ever tried sesame balls? The deep fried bean-filled balls covered in sesame seeds you would typically find at a Chinese buffet lol


----------



## Franny (Nov 20, 2022)

Yes I have, but it's been a really long time. I think the one I had was black sesame with something sweet inside, may have been red bean. It's been like 6 years though 

When was the last time you were sick?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 20, 2022)

I would say 2020, caught Covid twice. Since then, barely much at all. If other pains count, then kinda now lol

Any game you’re excited for?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 20, 2022)

Story of seasons: AWL! was a little disappointed with the last standalone game they released, but AWL is one of my favorite Harvest Moon games, so I'm looking forward to a remake

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Neb (Nov 20, 2022)

I collect vinyl records and CDs very casually.

Do you play any games on computers?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 20, 2022)

No I decided to quit PC gaming mainly for personal reasons
Do you enjoy the rain?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2022)

I do actually, as long as there’s no special occasion etc. It’s s very calming.

Any regrets as a kid in school? (ie yelling back at a teacher etc)


----------



## Franny (Nov 21, 2022)

My only regret is not being able to join clubs  I wanted to but my mom never let me. I was a quiet kid and never did much.

When was the last time you were proud of yourself?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2022)

The last time was being invited to be a staff member on the other forum I’m on. I’ve always wanted to be one so it meant a lot to be invited.

Same question?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2022)

Don't remember.

Do you like.... soda?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2022)

some basic stuff like coca-cola, fanta etc. but i don't have it often. sometimes coca cola if i eat out and have like pizza or stuff.

what phone do you have, if any?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2022)

Currently iPhone XR. It’s my first iPhone, and I’m in love honestly. Hope to upgrade in a year or so.

Same question?


----------



## Franny (Nov 21, 2022)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S20, but in like 2 days i'll be getting the Flip 4. I'm waiting for it to be delivered to my store for activation 

Favorite holiday meal item?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2022)

Hmm, definitely stuffing, ham, sweet potatoes, and pumpkin pie among others! Oh and eggnog- so unhealthy but ugh! 

Any plans this week?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 21, 2022)

Currently on a giant trip up north to see family. We’re driving another 4 hours tomorrow night to see my mom’s side, and we’ve been doing my dad’s side since Sunday.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## deana (Nov 21, 2022)

I have one cat 



Do you do any winter holiday decorating at your house? Christmas tree/lights or anything else?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2022)

We did our best with what we had up until I moved a couple years ago. But I definitely want to again  

How cold is it now where you are?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2022)

I'd say around 0° C due to the wind and it's snowing, doubt it's much warmer than that.

same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2022)

Wow  only 50F

What else you doing now besides this?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)

Listening to music.

Ever been to a mental hospital?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 22, 2022)

To work, yes, but not as a patient. 

favorite flower or plant?


----------



## Franny (Nov 22, 2022)

Hydrangeas! Either that or Lily of The Valley

Last youtube video you watched?


----------



## deana (Nov 22, 2022)

For me it was this video about dog breeds What Happened to the Pre-Contact Dogs?



Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

No idea but probably an actual music video, or some music with just audio and an album cover image. I mainly use youtube for that, not necessarily watching actual non-music videos.

Do you use physical calendars/organizers or digital-only?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

Don't really have physical so rely on digital.

Favorite scent?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Nov 23, 2022)

Petrichor. That smell that comes up when it rains.

Do you follow the rules your clothes have to wash them?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

I try to, especially for older garments. I do step away from dry cleaning though if I can and just use those washing bags(that you eg. use for bras) on a mild program instead.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

My clothes are pretty plain so no special instructions for washing them. I just throw' em in the washer on normal settings, add detergent and that's it.

Any books you currently reading?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

Nothing at the moment, the latest one I read was a compilation of plays by Brendan Behan. Good stuff.

same q?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm reading Microserfs by Douglas Coupland and I also started The Crying of Lot 49 by Thomas Pynchon.

Same question?


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 23, 2022)

Plume said:


> I'm reading Microserfs by Douglas Coupland and I also started The Crying of Lot 49 by Thomas Pynchon.
> 
> Same question?


Nothing really 

Do you like Harry Potter ?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

Yeah. Been awhile since I read/watched the stuff but considering fantasy is like the genre I don't read, it's a pretty awesome series!

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

Yeah it's not bad.

Last thing you ate?


----------



## Franny (Nov 23, 2022)

i just had some taco bell. chalupa, hard taco & nachos. super full now.

whats something on your christmas list if you celebrate? if you dont, what are you looking forward to during the holiday season?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

A Barnes & Noble gift card.

Same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2022)

Nothing is on my list and I'm looking forward to nothing this holiday season.  Just want it to be spring again.

Do you like.... orange juice?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

It's nothing special but sure.

How old are you?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

30.

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

34.

Favorite chips/crisps?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

salt n vinegar but a classic sourcream &onion will do! i also really like tzatziki crisps but they stopped selling them here,boo.

same q?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 23, 2022)

Sweet potato chips 

Do you prefer sweet or savory breakfast?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

Savory.

Favorite candy?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 23, 2022)

Skittles have been a go to lately.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2022)

no 

same q?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

Yeah, 8 cats: Spooky, Skittles, Olivia, Mamma, Tinkerbell, Ophelia, Cucumber, and Potato.

Can you play any instruments?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 23, 2022)

Lots! I play flute, piano, guitar, ukulele, and a wide variety of percussion instruments. (I’m a music therapist lol) 

favorite type of weather?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

Either stormy/rainy or blizzard.

Same q?


----------



## Plume (Nov 23, 2022)

Cloudy fall weather that isn't too cold or warm

Mashed potatoes or baked potatoes...which do you prefer?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 23, 2022)

mashed 100000%, i don't like baked potato

morning shower or evening shower? (or afternoon shower ig haha)


----------



## Franny (Nov 23, 2022)

Mashed, absolutely. Love mashed potatoes.

Edit: sniped. Night shower, I'm never up early enough to shower before my family

Favorite game from 2022?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2022)

splatoon 3! definitely.

same q?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2022)

Pokemon Scarlet/Violet!

Soup or salad?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 24, 2022)

Soup! 

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2022)

Pecan pie.

Favorite meat?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 24, 2022)

Chicken.

Same question?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 24, 2022)

Steak all the way, cooked medium

What’s your favorite Thanksgiving dish?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rolls! 

Same q?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 24, 2022)

Stuffing. I love it.

Did you do anything special for Thanksgiving, if you celebrate?


----------



## Franny (Nov 25, 2022)

We "celebrated" a day early with my family, just a nice dinner and fun conversations is all we did.

What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 25, 2022)

iPhone 12 mini

Do you use desktop or mobile to access TBT?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)

Desktop.

Ham or turkey?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2022)

ninjad -.- i hate this page **** when it goes like 2 pages before last one ugh..neither anyway

doing any black friday shopping?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)

Nah.

Same q?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2022)

maybe though their discount thing didn't work so might just grab some stuff on regular price... shrug.

fave flower?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 25, 2022)

Peony 

Do you like to cook?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 25, 2022)

No.

Do you like to travel?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)

Nah. Even if I did though, I couldn't really afford it.

What's one thing you always wanted to try?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2022)

2D animation. Also, singing and dancing (again), but those are a further stretch lol

Do you write in any journals? Like your thoughts, plans, etc


----------



## Neb (Nov 25, 2022)

I’ve kept a journal since 2020 after doing one in 2011-2012. I only remember to write in it once every several weeks though. My life isn’t super exciting, so I just cover the big events.

If you stream TV shows, which device do you use the most for it?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2022)

I don’t stream tv shows much, but when I do I use either my iPad, PC, or Xbox

Getting yourself anything for Christmas?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2022)

Yeah, for sure. I usually want specific stuff so I either do myself or ask for money unless I know they can get it (Not being ungrateful but people really messed up **** in the past...better not again).

Same q?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 26, 2022)

I just bought myself an Xbox Series X. Wasn’t planning to get one til next year, but finally found one at retail price for the first time since it’s release.

Favorite 90s sitcom if any?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2022)

I don’t really watch television.

What games do you play other than Animal Crossing?


----------



## Elodie (Nov 26, 2022)

I love Pokémon! Johto/Gen 2 is my favorite.

Do you consider yourself a superhero movie fan?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes.

Marvel or DC, which do you prefer more?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't especially like either, but I do really like Venom and some of the spiderverse from Marvel, so I'll go with them lol

Favorite recipe?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)

Don't have one.

Stawberries or bananas?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Bananas by far.

Do you need anything to fall asleep, like a fan?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)

No.

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2022)

Dark and silent I guess. No lights are more important though I'd say.

a bad comic/cartoon and why?


----------



## Franny (Nov 27, 2022)

the nutshack is pretty bad XD dont look it up if youre under 18, but it was a meme for a while because the art is bad, its got crude/toilet humor and the voice acting is pretty bad too. i don't know if anyone legitimately liked that show.

do you "collect" anything? and if so, what is it? :3


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

I don’t currently. Not sure if I ever will. 

Same question?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 27, 2022)

I collect mugs! 

Do you still have any toys/stuffed animals from when you were a kid?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 27, 2022)

I've had them stowed away in my closet for years. They have too much sentimental value to me to just donate them. I plan on giving them to my future nieces or nephews. Hopefully, they'll love them as much as I still do. <3

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Not from when I was a kid, lol. I have one from adulthood. 

Do you chew gum?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 27, 2022)

Nope

Do you have any piercings?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 27, 2022)

Not as of now, but I'm planning to get my septum and ears pierced someday. 

Same question?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 27, 2022)

No I like my body without piercings 
Do you like Holiday music?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 27, 2022)

I enjoy playing it on my saxophone, but not listening to it. It's a little too overplayed for me to really like it.

What's your favorite part of the holiday season?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 27, 2022)

Hmm… that’s a tough one, I love the holiday season in general. I think the pretty decorations, giving people gifts, and the Christmas carols are my top 3.

Same question?


----------



## mogyay (Nov 28, 2022)

super generic answer but i just love seeing all my family !

fave holiday drink (if u have one)?


----------



## Franny (Nov 28, 2022)

I like the creme brulee latte from Starbucks! I love a good hot cocoa also.

Who's your favorite YouTuber?


----------



## Balverine (Nov 28, 2022)

I really like Whang!, especially his internet mysteries stuff

what's your most played game console/handheld?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2022)

Definitely the 3DS. 

Do you like hot and spicy foods?


----------



## Plume (Nov 28, 2022)

Yep

Do you like sour candies and drinks?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2022)

No.

Chocolate-covered bananas.  Yay or nay?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 29, 2022)

love them! 

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 29, 2022)

I'd say Christmas!

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2022)

Halloween for me, but I don’t really celebrate holidays…

Favorite flavor of milkshake?


----------



## vinnie (Nov 29, 2022)

Cheesecake or Cookie Dough. It's tied between them both.

Favorite Nintendo game?


----------



## Plume (Nov 29, 2022)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Favorite Wii game?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 29, 2022)

Aw man, that’s hard it’s been so long. I didn’t get to play it much, but I remember loving Lego Guitar Hero and Twilight Princess (I actually played TP on GC, so I’m assuming I’d like it on Wii as well lol)

Favorite Gamecube game if any?


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Nov 29, 2022)

Oof, this is a hard one, Paper Mario: TTYD and Tales of Symphonia are both incredibly dear to my heart. I'll say Paper Mario because that one is still truly exclusive to GCN.

And, let's continue the trend. Favourite N64 game?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2022)

The very first Mario Party!  It's the first video game I ever played.  

Favorite 3DS game?


----------



## Merielle (Nov 30, 2022)

Oof I'm torn between Dragon Quest VIII and Pokémon Super Mystery Dungeon, but I think I might have to go with the latter.

Favorite DS game?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2022)

Omg AC Wild World hands down! I was hooked in middle school. Pokemon Pearl is a close second, then Cooking Mama, then Nintendogs and more  

It was short lived, but favorite Wii U game?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2022)

Xenoblade Chronicles X!  Didn't really play too many Wii U games, lol.

Do you even like waffles?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2022)

I love waffles! As long as they’re not too crunchy/tough on the outside lol

Any older games/shows you’re revisiting lately?


----------



## deana (Nov 30, 2022)

It's an old game but it's new to me, I'm playing Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney (the first game) for the first time. 

Same question?


----------



## tbro13 (Nov 30, 2022)

recently started watching Full House for the first time. 

most used app on your phone?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 30, 2022)

Discord

What was your favorite moment this year?


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 30, 2022)

Hard to pick one, but I would say swimming with my boyfriend for the first time. Seeing him open up and have that much fun was awesome.
edit: Or getting my wisdom teeth out and he looked after me through the whole thing. Would’ve been miserable without him lol

Last thing you cooked?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 30, 2022)

Mac n cheese last night for an event at school.

Do you like spicy food?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 30, 2022)

Depends on what it is. Normally I don't seek out something just because it's spicy. But if it tastes good, it tastes good.

Kind of a boring question, but have you finished or started your holiday shopping?


----------



## Bloodflowers (Nov 30, 2022)

Haven't started yet. I don't even think about Christmas until December 1st so yeah 

Last concert you attended?


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2022)

Dinosaur Jr last year

Have you ever read a book you didn't like?


----------



## Neb (Dec 1, 2022)

Many times. There are so many books where I just don’t like the writing style. The most notable book I don’t like is Real Life by Brandon Taylor. When it isn’t giving unnecessary T.M.I. details it’s insufferably boring. I have no idea why it’s so revered by critics.

What’s the most time you’ve spent on one game?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 1, 2022)

I'm getting close to 1000 hours on sims 4 and stardew valley LOL

have any hobbies outside of videogames?


----------



## Franny (Dec 1, 2022)

plenty! but my biggest is Lolita fashion.

where's your dream vacation spot?


----------



## Neb (Dec 1, 2022)

Sado Island, Poland, Germany, and Switzerland. 

What's an interesting piece of trivia you learned recently?


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2022)

*deletia* pl (_plural only_)

(computing) In an email reply, material omitted from the quoted original.
typed as "[deletia]" or "<deletia>"

Same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2022)

Usually "Latinica" is applied to books in Serbian written in latin alphabet/letters rather than cyrillic, but apparently it can also be applied to croatian/bosniak language books as well (they don't use cyrillic alphabet so confused me for awhile, lol).

(library trivia lol)

worst xmas/holiday gift you've received?


----------



## deana (Dec 9, 2022)

I don't think I've ever gotten anything especially bad, I've recieved perfume/fragrances that I don't like in the past so I'll say that 

Favourite out of the forum Christmas collectibles?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 10, 2022)

Definitely the Yule Log, and it’s not even close. If that counts. 

Do you have any plans for the holiday?


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm gonna help prepare Secret Santa and the house for the holidays. Other than that maybe watch some Christmas specials and shows.

Any holiday songs you like the most?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 10, 2022)

I ironically like all of Michael Buble's christmas music lol
as far as something I really like, though, I think the Pentatonix's christmas covers are good, and I like "Christmas Lights" by Coldplay

do you have a favorite holiday treat?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 11, 2022)

I’ve always loved my grandma’s Christmas jello with whipped cream and Mandarin oranges in the middle ^^

Have you ever seen something weird in the night sky?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 11, 2022)

Not so much weird, but I did see my first shooting star back in the autumn which amazed me.

Have you done all your Christmas shopping?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 11, 2022)

No, I always do it late because my birthday is in the same month (actually it's today).

What is your favorite video game?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2022)

all time, defo civ v. right now splatoon 3 

least fave candy?


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 11, 2022)

I don’t eat candy so none of them lol

Favourite Harry Potter book?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2022)

^i wish i could not eat candy man, my character suck...

i think prisoner of azkaban or goblet of fire after that they became a bit too thick to keep track imo.

same q?


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 11, 2022)

The Goblet of Fire 

Favourite Holiday?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2022)

christmas for sure!

same q?


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 11, 2022)

Christmas too


Favourite film?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 11, 2022)

Oh dang, I don't know. There are so many and sometimes I get in the mood to see a particular one or theme. I guess I can't go wrong with Back to the Future though lol.

Same question? Favorite movie? Or series if that is more of your thing?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 11, 2022)

My favourite movie is Road to El Dorado.

If you could have anything fictional as a pet, what would it be?


----------



## Neb (Dec 11, 2022)

A Cosmog. Unlike other Pokémon, Cosmog can't actually attack, so it would be safe to keep as a pet. It's also my favorite Pokémon.

Do you prefer speakers, headphones, or earbuds?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 11, 2022)

I’d say headphones, because earbuds tend to fall out of my ears. Speakers might be nice but I don’t really use them.

What’s the most interesting animal (bugs count!) that you’ve seen in the wild?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 11, 2022)

A while back a random indigo bunting visited my birdfeeder! It was super pretty, I wish it would have stuck around, but they're not incredibly common where I live lol

what do you like to do to relax?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2022)

I like to browse the forum or just watch videos on YouTube I find interesting. Also, holding that plushie my favorite person bought for me really helps, lol.

Same question?


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 12, 2022)

I Play acnh or watch videos on YouTube 

Favourite book?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2022)

Almost Transparent Blue by Ryu Murakami, to mention one. I have loads though :]

same q?


----------



## Plume (Dec 12, 2022)

White Noise by Don DeLillo

Same question?


----------



## Beechen (Dec 12, 2022)

I would say the most impressive book I've read so far is "Extremely Lound & Incredibly Close" by Jonathan Safran Foer. It's a very intense book about a boy who lost his father in the 9/11 attack. I would highly recommend it!

If you could change one thing about your apartment/house, what would it be?


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Dec 12, 2022)

I would change where it’s located and practically everything about it but I think location is a big one. 

Do you prefer savory over sweet foods?


----------



## Beechen (Dec 12, 2022)

oh definitely savoury! I like sweet every now and then but it takes to make me nauseous quite quickly.


What's your favourite website?


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2022)

this one, tbh. 

are you excited for the holidays?


----------



## Clock (Dec 13, 2022)

Definitely 

Favorite christmas movie?


----------



## Plume (Dec 17, 2022)

probably claymation Rudolph!

Same question?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 17, 2022)

the Santa Clause series with Tim Allen

do you like christmas lights?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2022)

They’re okay.

Do you drink lots of soda?


----------



## Neb (Dec 17, 2022)

No. I rarely drink soda anymore. I’m talking maybe once or twice a year.

What’s an obscure video game you like?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 18, 2022)

Two Point Hospital.

Is there a video game you're really looking forward to playing in 2023?


----------



## Merielle (Dec 18, 2022)

A couple, actually! ^^ I'm really hyped for Jack Jeanne and Radiant Tale, which are both set release sometime midway through next year.

Are you thinking of trying any new hobbies?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 18, 2022)

indeed. which hobby exactly? need to figure that out 

what was your favorite video game 5 years ago?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 18, 2022)

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade. That was the game I played a lot back then.

Same question?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 18, 2022)

Mario Kart 8, no doubt.

Are you looking forward to the holidays?


----------



## vinnie (Dec 18, 2022)

Yes! I'm excited to spend time with my family. 

Same question?


----------



## Shawna (Dec 19, 2022)

A bit apprehensive, but yes I am! <333

What are you doing for the holidays?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 19, 2022)

Nothing currently. I was planning on going out with my favorite person but literally everything is closed, so our plans may have to wait, lol.

Do you enjoy the cold weather/snow?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 20, 2022)

Snow can be pretty sometimes, big emphasis on ***sometimes*** lol. But I hate the cold and I much, much, much prefer spring and summer to winter.

What’s your least favorite food?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2022)

Fish balls. And anything with the texture/consistence of those.

same q?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 20, 2022)

There’s a lot, but I’m gonna say meatloaf. Even the name sounds absolutely disgusting.

Favorite sport to play/do?


----------



## Plume (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm not big on sports, but I liked playing dodge ball in gym class.

Favorite candle scent?


----------



## xara (Dec 21, 2022)

basic, but vanilla. it’s such a homely and comforting scent to me.  

same question?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2022)

neither, those make me allergic :/

fave soda/pop?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 21, 2022)

I actually don't drink a lot of soda anymore. Used to back in school, but I cut back almost all the way. But mostly regular classic flavors and sometimes a vanilla flavor are nice to have.

Looking forward to or picked up any new game recently?


----------



## xara (Dec 22, 2022)

i haven’t bought any games since _mario party superstars_ last year haha, but i’m looking forward to the _story of seasons: a wonderful life_ reboot next summer!

how are you today?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 22, 2022)

A mess, honestly. Still need to do Christmas shopping and I keep overthinking about unimportant things.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Clock (Dec 22, 2022)

Well if that counts, I used to take care of a bunch of cats that lived at our place last year. 

Favorite dog/cat breed?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 23, 2022)

Toy Poodle I believe. Very adorable. 

Do you know an animal, that you like, that most people haven’t heard of before?


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Dec 23, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Toy Poodle I believe. Very adorable.
> 
> Do you know an animal, that you like, that most people haven’t heard of before?


I think hooded seals are pretty underrated. They got fun infallible noses, what's not to love ^^

Favorite kind of cheese?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 23, 2022)

Brie, asiago, and mozzerella :9

If you were a villager, what would your personality type be?


----------



## vinnie (Dec 23, 2022)

Hmm, probably normal, if the boy villagers could be normals.

What's your favorite villager personality type?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 23, 2022)

Snooty, but I'm also partial to Cranky and Peppy

favorite cartoon?


----------



## Neb (Dec 23, 2022)

Avatar: The Last Airbender. I watched it as a little kid while it was airing and it left such an impact. Nostalgia aside, it's one of the greatest stories I've ever experienced.

Favorite food?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 24, 2022)

Bagels with cream cheese and pepperoni pizza!

Where did you go the first time you flew? (If you’ve flown before)


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2022)

First time was overseas at Bahamas (Nassau to be exact) Flying over there, there was a really bad storm we had to fly through. It was my first time flying so I honestly didn't know what to overall expect. So I was being chill about it, but a lot of people were freaking out every time the plane jumped (and it did it a lot)

Thought of any New Year resolutions yet or will you do one?


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 24, 2022)

I haven’t. I tend not to do those.

Do you prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 24, 2022)

Hot weather. My ideal weather is usually warm though, not hot.

Would you want to/have you ever moved outside of your home country?


----------



## Seastar (Dec 24, 2022)

Honestly I don't like it here but I have no idea where I'd rather be.

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Balverine (Dec 26, 2022)

Still recovering from the flu, but pretty well overall

Has it snowed recently where you are?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 26, 2022)

Yes. I live in Canada. Lots of snow here.

What is your favourite kind of Cake?


----------



## deana (Dec 26, 2022)

Carrot cake! 

Last movie you watched?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 27, 2022)

Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery

What are you looking forward to in 2023?


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2022)

i’m looking forward to a lot! i’m looking forward to turning 21 in march, the _story of seasons: a wonderful life_ reboot during the summer, the _barbie_ movie in july, the hunger games prequel movie in november, any tbt events etc!

same question?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 28, 2022)

My 16th birthday in February, the release date of BotW 2, and the upcoming Mario movie. ^^

Have you finished/beaten any games recently?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2022)

Not really, only games I really play are PoGo and Pikmin Bloom these days and they keep adding **** lol.

a really bad book and why?


----------



## Plume (Tuesday at 9:06 AM)

twilight because everything

Favorite sailor scout?


----------



## Alienfish (Tuesday at 10:55 AM)

Pluto, or Saturn. Any outer senshi really.

have you ever owned an actual rubber duck?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 12:33 PM)

of course! I used to have one as a kid that was my favorite, it looked like a snowman 





like this, and I believe I had the santa duck too!


do you have lots of pillows/blankets with you when you sleep?


----------



## xara (Tuesday at 1:42 PM)

i don’t. i only have 2 pillows, and 1 blanket (though i do have 2 other blankets on my bed, but i only cover up with 1).

what’s your least favourite holiday?


----------



## Plume (Thursday at 1:39 PM)

Hmm...thanksgiving, I guess.

Same question?


----------



## Dim (Yesterday at 1:49 AM)

I guess Valentines Day since I’m a sad loner lmao

Favorite Spongebob Squarepants quote?


----------



## Midoriya (Yesterday at 2:07 AM)

"Did you just say, CHOCOLATE?!?!?

CHOCOLATE??!?!?!?!?!?"

**SpongeBob and Patrick run away and huddle on the ground together, terrified**

"No, no, no, ahhhh, no!!"

"I'VE FINALLY FOUND YOU!  AND NOW THAT I HAVE, I HAVE JUST ONE THING TO SAY... I'd like to buy all of your chocolate!"  : D

---

Do you like tacos?


----------



## tbro13 (Yesterday at 5:26 AM)

tacos are great! 

Favorite month?


----------



## xara (Yesterday at 5:39 AM)

hm... either december, march or april. december is winter break, christmas and new year’s, march is my birthday month, and april means easter and the tbt egg hunt! they’re my most anticipated months of the year, and my favourites as a result.  

what’s your silliest fear?


----------



## VernalLapin (Yesterday at 12:14 PM)

Well, it’s not a current fear, but I had a  fear of Family Guy when I was younger. Seriously, my heart would pound and I would get all panicked whenever I thought it might be on. The same went for other adult cartoons. (It was because my dad told me not to watch it when I was little, not even in a stern tone or anything but I was so sensitive and such a goody two shoes as a little kid that I hated getting in trouble.)

Same q?


----------

